# Lockdown diaries - COVID-19 matters!



## Grand Guru

I hope all of us do realize that the last few weeks as much as the next few months we are writing an important chapter in History. A chapter that will be taught in schoolbooks for years, decades and probably centuries after our time. I’m suggesting we keep a common diary! Tell us whether you’re going to be locked in or, are you one of the lucky ones like myself who will be out to work everyday or night, while the bulk are chilling/counting days? Tell us how you’re going to fill your days up! Tell us what positive contribution you’ll be making to the society in the next few weeks. Tell us your thoughts on what is happening and what you think would happen... Just a fun idea which may turn out into a nice collective experience.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi

I posted working. But this virus does scare me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> I posted working. But this virus does scare me.


It’s just a joke. I’m also going to be working as usual

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jengz

I run 3 educational facilities so I'll be workimg from home even though i voted non essential because thats exactly what we regarded as during this epidemic. 

Fortunately enough I've been doing remote training for a good few years so should be ok going forward. That being said, i live on like a compound with my entire immediate famiky, Mom dad siblings and 1 siblings family. With our domestic helpers we are 10 adults and 5 kids on the premises so this is going to be very fun for us! I'm actually very excited for the days ahead because although we live so close to one another, we hardly see one another with our busy schedules, hoping to spend good quality time because I am big on family!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Jengz said:


> I run 3 educational facilities so I'll be workimg from home even though i voted non essential because thats exactly what we regarded as during this epidemic.
> 
> Fortunately enough I've been doing remote training for a good few years so should be ok going forward. That being said, i live on like a compound with my entire immediate famiky, Mom dad siblings and 1 siblings family. With our domestic helpers we are 10 adults and 5 kids on the premises so this is going to be very fun for us! I'm actually very excited for the days ahead because although we live so close to one another, we hardly see one another with our busy schedules, hoping to spend good quality time because I am big on family!


Please share with us how you’re going to be filling your days. Family or group activities. Share pics if you feel like it etc.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> It’s just a joke. I’m also going to be working as usual



It actually sucks.

Every Christmas I'm working
Every New Year I'm working 
Every Easter I'm working 
The entire country goes into lockdown with only the bare basics functioning and guess what.. I'm f'n working...

Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Great thread @Grand Guru 

I am going to be locked down at home with the family. I will be doing some remote work and have a few conference calls with clients etc. 

I think it will be a good opportunity to spend more quality time with the family and also to do some of the things one usually puts off for another time. And some planning for the future. 

Despite the tough war that doctors and medical staff will be fighting on the front lines my aim is to try have a peaceful time at home. I wish everyone on the front line strength. I fully respect what is going on and will try do whatever I can on my part to comply with the regulations.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> It actually sucks.
> 
> Every Christmas I'm working
> Every New Year I'm working
> Every Easter I'm working
> The entire country goes into lockdown with only the bare basics functioning and guess what.. I'm f'n working...


I can totally relate to what you’re experiencing. I worked all Easter and Christmas weekends for as far as I can remember... I’m permanently on standby in case someone falls sick or can’t make it for work for whatever reason, I’m there to fill the gaps. I just made peace with it and I value every day. My days are never alike! Me who pushes OCD to the extreme and is morbidly attached to order and routine

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz

Grand Guru said:


> Please share with us how you’re going to be filling your days. Family or group activities. Share pics if you feel like it etc.


Will do! I have 3 boys, an 11 year old a 9 year old and a little 5 month old so im gonna be very busy! 

Few fun ideas for the kids:





They also do workouts every morning from youtube and then school for 1.5 hours. Need to find some cool experiments etc also. Will keep updating

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 16


----------



## Grand Guru

Jengz said:


> Will do! I have 3 boys, an 11 year old a 9 year old and a little 5 month old so im gonna be very busy!
> 
> Few fun ideas for the kids:
> View attachment 192947
> View attachment 192948
> View attachment 192949
> 
> 
> They also do workouts every morning from youtube and then school for 1.5 hours. Need to find some cool experiments etc also. Will keep updating


Wow @Jengz what an awesome idea you got there. I like the list of activities you setup for kids to earn pocket money and the tuck shop thing is just genius! An excellent incentive for kids to keep themselves busy with something constructive. I’m definitely going to copy you

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Jengz said:


> Will do! I have 3 boys, an 11 year old a 9 year old and a little 5 month old so im gonna be very busy!
> 
> Few fun ideas for the kids:
> View attachment 192947
> View attachment 192948
> View attachment 192949
> 
> 
> They also do workouts every morning from youtube and then school for 1.5 hours. Need to find some cool experiments etc also. Will keep updating


Brilliant set-up there ,if I had kids around I would have borrowed your ideas ! Good luck with shopkeeping .

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> Great thread @Grand Guru
> 
> I am going to be locked down at home with the family. I will be doing some remote work and have a few conference calls with clients etc.
> 
> I think it will be a good opportunity to spend more quality time with the family and also to do some of the things one usually puts off for another time. And some planning for the future.
> 
> Despite the tough war that doctors and medical staff will be fighting on the front lines my aim is to try have a peaceful time at home. I wish everyone on the front line strength. I fully respect what is going on and will try do whatever I can on my part to comply with the regulations.


Please share some of the activities and things you’ll be doing. It would be interesting to know if we all have the same priorities and do we all put off the same things. I’m sure We will have some interesting anecdotes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

I am only going back to work on the 4 th of May , whole month long shut down , got 3 housemates , Will see who's alive after this prison term .

DAY -0 -Went out to fill up the 3 gas bottles and all of the known places were out of gas , eventually bought some at Engen garage in Linksfield , needed some meat and popped into Meadowdale , Hyper , hyper active , made a quick retreat , let's check Meatworld , queue back to the atm, NO MONEY AT ALL , no go .Find local butcher and got some chicken and goulash. Luckily there is a beer shop next door to replenish Gin supply . Now tired of people with spray bottles at every door . Back home ,waiting for the proverbial ''Bell at midnight''

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Chickenstrip

Jengz said:


> Will do! I have 3 boys, an 11 year old a 9 year old and a little 5 month old so im gonna be very busy!
> 
> Few fun ideas for the kids:
> View attachment 192947
> View attachment 192948
> View attachment 192949
> 
> 
> They also do workouts every morning from youtube and then school for 1.5 hours. Need to find some cool experiments etc also. Will keep updating



As an 11 year old, I would have rigged the old playstation 1 up to a CRT TV in my room. Hijacked ALL the treats. Barricaded myself in and dealt with the hidings later when I'd eaten everything and needed to leave the room.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Jengz

Grand Guru said:


> Wow @Jengz what an awesome idea you got there. I like the list of activities you setup for kids to earn pocket money and the tuck shop thing is just genius! An excellent incentive for kids to keep themselves busy with something constructive. I’m definitely going to copy you


Can't take credit, copied it from some mates of mine. I think with all this going on the kids are very uncertain about a lot of things, just gotta keep them happy and entertained, but with this idea, they work harder than you'll ever imagine. Just a heads up, dont copy money, its a waste, use monopoly monies if you've got them.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> It actually sucks.
> 
> Every Christmas I'm working
> Every New Year I'm working
> Every Easter I'm working
> The entire country goes into lockdown with only the bare basics functioning and guess what.. I'm f'n working...



At least you are getting paid to work. We've been temporarily laid off. Now I get to queue for UIF at the end of next month. I was planning on working remotely, but since they decided to include me in the Lay Offs, I'll be tending to SWAMBO's big To-Do list while she slaves away at the Hospital (she's the Matron). The probability of us catching the virus is exponentially higher due to her exposure factor. But for now at least the numbers in Limpopo are low.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Jengz

Chickenstrip said:


> As an 11 year old, I would have rigged the old playstation 1 up to a CRT TV in my room. Hijacked ALL the treats. Barricaded myself in and dealt with the hidings later when I'd eaten everything and needed to leave the room.


I've got Malay blood bud, aint no 11 year old daring enough to pull those moves in this house! They're kak stout but respect and honesty thanks to God are instilled. Plus, this generation thrives off transactional leadership, it gives them purpose which is everything to them.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> At least you are getting paid to work. We've been temporarily laid off. Now I get to queue for UIF at the end of next month. I was planning on working remotely, but since they decided to include me in the Lay Offs, I'll be tending to SWAMBO's big To-Do list while she slaves away at the Hospital (she's the Matron). The probability of us catching the virus is exponentially higher due to her exposure factor. But for now at least the numbers in Limpopo are low.


Sterkte @Dela Rey Steyn ! We’re going through testing times.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Sterkte @Dela Rey Steyn ! We’re going through testing times.


 Dankie! Yip, total uncharted waters for us all. This will be tough on our country.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> At least you are getting paid to work. We've been temporarily laid off. Now I get to queue for UIF at the end of next month. I was planning on working remotely, but since they decided to include me in the Lay Offs, I'll be tending to SWAMBO's big To-Do list while she slaves away at the Hospital (she's the Matron). The probability of us catching the virus is exponentially higher due to her exposure factor. But for now at least the numbers in Limpopo are low.



I know. I'm just joking about a matter that really shouldn't be joked about. My wife is a nursery school teacher. If the parents can't afford school fees after this she is tickets as well. I'm "lucky" that I'm somewhat concidered essential when the pawpaw hits the fan. Its just really sad to hear of all the households thats losing their primary source of income.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

ARYANTO said:


> I am only going back to work on the 4 th of May , whole month long shut down , got 3 housemates , Will see who's alive after this prison term .
> DAY -0 -Went out to fill up the 3 gas bottles and all of the known places were out of gas , eventually bought some at Engen garage in Linksfield , needed some meat and popped into Meadowdale , Hyper , hyper active , made a quick retreat , let's check Meatworld , queue back to the atm, NO MONEY AT ALL , no go .Find local butcher and got some chicken and goulash. Luckily there is a beer shop next door to replenish Gin supply . Now tired of people with spray bottles at every door . Back home ,waiting for the proverbial ''Bell at midnight''


While everyone was buying food( my wife included) I dont know why as the supermarkets will still be open and what a great way to get out the house a bit, I was buying gas earlier the week. Also went for a haircut, as I dont want to sit for 3 weeks or longer with to long hair. Hth for pool, and some supplies to fix stuff at home.
Wife,kids decided we must go Burger King one last time this afternoon. I have never seen Centurion this busy, Black friday not even close.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> At least you are getting paid to work. We've been temporarily laid off. Now I get to queue for UIF at the end of next month. I was planning on working remotely, but since they decided to include me in the Lay Offs, I'll be tending to SWAMBO's big To-Do list while she slaves away at the Hospital (she's the Matron). The probability of us catching the virus is exponentially higher due to her exposure factor. But for now at least the numbers in Limpopo are low.


Sorry to hear bud. My wife’s contract was cancelled the day after the announcement so I know what you’re going through. 

wishing you all the best!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501

No changes for me (@ the moment), I work from home, but if this lasts much longer than a month, then I'll start feeling it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

DAY-1- LET THE GAMES BEGIN...[I will try to add and edit as we progress]
It is eerily quiet , like the day after Vesuvius erupted and buried Pompeii , even the birds are quiet , not used to this stillness. Far away a taxi desperately squawks , looking for passengers . The most eerie is this silence ,actually it is scary . A C.A.P. Security van is visible a few blocks away . 07:30.
12:55
Well I forsee the numbers are still going to escalate - people here just cruize the street and have little Imbizo's
on the corners , so if it don't work in s/burbs what about squatter camps , think they will sit in their little houses? And its only day 1 -anybody have a number to report incidents to ?
17:10 
FFS, now there is a bakkie driving around selling onions ,potatoes and tomatoes . Africa is going to die from stupidity.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> DAY-1- LET THE GAMES BEGIN...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Asterix

Not even an hour into lockdown and our suburb and surrounds are plunged into darkness. Citypowerjhb attending to it (I hope). Must admit this power failure just into lockdown has made me feel a bit vulnerable and uneasy. In addition to the obvious virus concerns.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Timwis

Went to supermarket, so quiet normally busy with traffic, instead a single car every 5 mins or so, noticed garage is open to sell petrol, big notice outside pointing out they are also a 24hr off license (that's never been there before). Get to the supermarket and see the first human beings of the day (normally people would be passing me constantly on the journey). Queue outside the supermarket with everyone kept at least 2 metres apart by not the usual supermarket security but professional don't mess with me else i will give you a slap security, the size of a couple of them would make any member of the England, New Zealand or South African Rugby Union Teams look like weeds!

Worked out why the queue, they were only allowing a certain number of people in the supermarket so one person needed to leave before another allowed in. Eventually my turn to find how many they were allowing in the shop at any one time was just a very few, maybe 30 but 30 in a massive supermarket is pretty much self isolation by itself. Arrows painted on the floor then realised it's now a one way system up and down isles which sometimes meant going down or up an isle i didn't even want to be able to be in position to go the right way up or down one i did. All straightforward until i forgot an item then found instead of a few seconds backtrack which would normally be the case i was required to spend 10 mins following the one way system to access the same isle again.

Now to the tills and not the usual people queuing instead only one person allowed to a checkout and the next person made (by a 7ft security guard built like Arnie) to stand behind a Black line and only allowed to the belt once the previous person had payed for their shopping and started making their way to the exits.

With all the limits, only one loaf of bread, one milk, one packet of toilet rolls (don't know why they keep mentioning that as i haven't seen toilet roll in there for nearly two weeks) and no more than 3 of any item i at least managed to get some tasty food and stuff to make meals for a couple of days despite many empty shelves and bonus got a bottle of Honey JD but still no toilet roll.

Walked home via town centre in the hope at least one shop might be open that sells toilet roll as on the last roll which to us is critical. Nope a ghost town, not a single person, every single shop with shutters down i was just waiting to see some tumbleweed drift down the road to complete the scene.

On the rest of my journey home i didn't see a single person on foot and just one Police car which slowed down to almost a standstill as i was eyed up and down, i just gestured to the couple of supermarket shopping bags i was holding which seemed to satisfy them!

It's life but not as we knew it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Timwis

Can i suggest the first option is changed to At home, my job is not essential. As i'm not essential sounds terrible as me and every single one of you are essential!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

You have to put more choices. I have to work, no choice, whether the virus scares me or not.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

zadiac said:


> You have to put more choices. I have to work, no choice, whether the virus scares me or not.


I am not allowed to work but totally get where you are coming from, if i had to work at this moment i would be in the got to work despite sh**ing myself category!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Up early...

Day 1 of lockdown...

Today I am going to be working on a few things I need to get finished for normal work. (from home)

To answer @Grand Guru , there are several things I have put off for a while that I need to attend to in the days ahead. One of them is sorting out and tidying my "vape cave". Have wanted to do it for a while. It's amazing how one's vape space gets cluttered over time with odds and ends - and I like to have it sorted into boxes / containers so I know where is what. Looking forward to it actually because I usually discover things I have forgotten about. 

I also want to do a MAJOR pitstop on my devices. Thorough cleaning. Recoiling. And cleaning the Reos. I have about 8 or 10 devices that are in regular use - so each one needs to get some care and attention.

I have several vape juices that I have bought over the past year or so that I haven't vaped yet. I want to try them and see which ones I enjoy. Looking forward to that. When busy I find its difficult to focus on a new juice and experience it properly.

Another thing is the garage - there's a lot of stuff there that just gets "dumped" over time. Needs to get sorted and separated into piles of things to keep, donate or chuck. Not looking forward to that but if I can have a few stretches of uninterrupted time, I can get into it and get it done.

Then there's my computer - it needs a "digital springclean" - clearing out info, email etc. Some sorting and reorganisation. 

And then some planning. I have found if I plan things during quiet downtime, it helps hugely when things get busy. So there are several plans I need to work on - for work, family etc.

Holding thumbs that this lockdown goes ok for SA and achieves what they want from it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Jengz said:


> Will do! I have 3 boys, an 11 year old a 9 year old and a little 5 month old so im gonna be very busy!
> 
> Few fun ideas for the kids:
> View attachment 192947



Wow @Jengz - how cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Amy

Also working from home been doing this already for two weeks. Just miss the people at the office...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

@Timwis I apologize if I offended anyone. There is no job that is not essential in my opinion and I honestly do not think there is one single person that doesn’t fear this disease unless foolish reckless people. I just like 2nd degree humour...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

I added *working from home* as it was initially omitted.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> @Timwis I apologize if I offended anyone. There is no job that is not essential in my opinion and I honestly do not think there is one single person that doesn’t fear this disease unless foolish reckless people. I just like 2nd degree humour...


Lol you didn't offend me or i doubt anyone else, just a suggestion!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Have issued work from home protocols to all our staff. 
We host and support a number of critical govt systems (the map on my desktop is a location of all the spaza shops and retail facilities in SA) and as alot of our clients are working from home as well, a few of us have been deemed as essential services. Still trying to get an official essential letter of the continually crashing govt site though, I really don't wanna get shot in the derriere by the army po-po.

Been setting up work from home all week, for both of us. Only issue is the new work from home supervisor keeps barking orders at us. 

Also have an arthritic foot which has deicdd to act up this morning, and if it doesn't rectify a bit by midday, will need to venture out and get a set of crutches to hobble around the house. 

We live in an estate and the complex body corp has said we can talk short walks in the complex, and walk the dogs, provided social distancing measures and sanitizing protocols are followed. 
Also need to take refuse out ourselves so cannot avoid getting out totally

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> @Timwis I apologize if I offended anyone. There is no job that is not essential in my opinion and I honestly do not think there is one single person that doesn’t fear this disease unless foolish reckless people. I just like 2nd degree humour...



I'm one of those people that opts to take light in any situation. Doesn't lessen the severity or importance. But for me it is coping mechanism.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

I have a feeling that ''our forum'' is going to get v. busy as time progress and people are getting bored with cleaning the pool and Netflix...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

The lockdown won't affect me much, as I work from home anyway. Since I live alone, one could say that I'm always in self-isolation too . Actually, I'm lucky in that respect, because I'm used to - and enjoy - being on my own. Other single people who rely on social contact will find it much more difficult.

I'll miss my occasional jaunts to the coffee bar for a cappuccino though and my doggie will miss her walk on the beach!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Day 1 - 
Woke up
Let dogs out.
Told them to be quiet
Had coffee
Told them to be quiet
Had breakfast
Told them to be quiet
Brushed teeth
Ditto
Brushed hair
Brushed beard
Ditto
Had pills, blood pressure will be back soon
Ditto
Checked mails, as if any tenders are going to magically appear to try and make some money.
Going to play with dogs a bit to keep them quiet, they are missing the school kids that come past every morning.
Decided to annoy everyone on ECIGSSA with this detailed list..........

Have a safe one guys and thanks to those committed to keeping us safe in this time, you are winners.
Going to start my spring clean early this year, like as from today!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Ramaphosa deploys SANDF on a mission of kindness, not to 'skop en donner'*
2020-03-26 23:13
Tshidi Madia





President Cyril Ramaphosa has given members of the SA National Defence Force (SANDF) their marching orders hours before the country goes into lockdown.

"Go out and have the best of missions, this is a mercy mission, this is a life-restoration mission, this is a life-saving mission, this is a life-giving mission. Go out and save the lives of South Africans," he said.

Ramaphosa was addressing the troops at the Doornkop army base in Soweto on Thursday evening, calling on them to execute their mission with respect and responsibility.

On Monday, he announced the country would be under lockdown, a week after declaring a national state of disaster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Updates @ https://specialprojects.news24.com/coronavirus/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

It's so quiet here that I think that I can hear the sea.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88

I am still working from the office, live in a 2 bedroom apartment with the wifey, both on calls all day, i think we would end up bumping heads because the place is small, so my company organised that permit so i could still come in, there are very few people at work but what a weird feeling to have roads so completely empty, a car here and there but barely anything... a little freaky though, has those "I am legend" vibes going on

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

CashKat88 said:


> I am still working from the office, live in a 2 bedroom apartment with the wifey, both on calls all day, i think we would end up bumping heads because the place is small, so my company organised that permit so i could still come in, there are very few people at work but what a weird feeling to have roads so completely empty, a car here and there but barely anything... a little freaky though, has those "I am legend" vibes going on



Yeah I think one of us will be living in a tent in the garden soon. 
Gonna have to run an extension cord and set up a workstation in there.

That said. I really fell bad for people that are totally alone physically at this time. 
I'd much rather have someone to bump heads with than be in an empty house for the next 3 weeks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> At least you are getting paid to work. We've been temporarily laid off. Now I get to queue for UIF at the end of next month. I was planning on working remotely, but since they decided to include me in the Lay Offs, I'll be tending to SWAMBO's big To-Do list while she slaves away at the Hospital (she's the Matron). The probability of us catching the virus is exponentially higher due to her exposure factor. But for now at least the numbers in Limpopo are low.



sorry to hear, I lost my job on 10th March, which could not have come at a worse time, guess I'll be joining that UIF queue if and when all this blows over along with many many others.

the Universe and I have been knocking heads too often lately, stupid cow

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Woke up
Played with dogs
Played with kids
Played World of worships
Son made toasted ham and cheese
Played Fortnite
Thinking of maybe greeting the wife later

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## incredible_hullk

Day 1 ... working from home as we are service provider to coal mining ... very difficult with cooped up kids but we survive

atleast now I can vape at the office

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

It looks like a Sunday morning outside. Very little traffic ,a police van circuling and a stationary ambulance in the parking area. 
Edit,the ambulance just left. Some people still walking to the shops and some returning just like an early Sunday morning and a car or truck passes the window about every 5 seconds.
Seems quite normal outside, but it won't feel like a Sunday morning all day as daylight changes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## NOOB

My wife and I are both working from home. She's pretty much on Standby and may be required to go to work in emergencies. I'm in IT, so have the resources to work from home without the need to go to the office. 
Day 1 has been pretty chilled so far although, social media tells me that it's a pretty "normal" day in town with a lot of people visiting the supermarkets and pharmacies and this makes me a little nervous. Either way, I've stocked up on groceries and vape stuffs, so doubt I'll need to leave the house any time soon.
Our country "SHOULD" be OK as long as we all make smart decisions. Stay safe vape fam!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Day 45

Yes, you read that right... I tore the ligaments in my foot badly and had to have an operation on the 11th of Feb. Been at home since then. Monday would have been the end of my sick leave. I'm in IT as well so I'm working from home (decided to help remotely sometime in the end of Feb because I was going insane sitting at home without being able to walk properly or go anywhere as the moon boot is a real PITA.) 

Sorted some work issues this morning but it's obviously a ghost town at work so very little calls are coming in.

Can I also just thank @Silver and the rest of the VapeCon team for an awesome VapeCon 2019. The amount of juice and supplies I bought there made sure that I didn't have to worry about anything vape related. Sad that 2020 is cancelled, but there's always next year.

And to top it off I've wanted to get back into DIY for a while so I bought DIY gear just after my op to keep me busy while I recover. Vaping on my first batch of 1 month steeped juice now. Think I'll call it Corona Sanity Saver 

Stay safe people

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> Day 45
> 
> Yes, you read that right... I tore the ligaments in my foot badly and had to have an operation on the 11th of Feb. Been at home since then. Monday would have been the end of my sick leave. I'm in IT as well so I'm working from home (decided to help remotely sometime in the end of Feb because I was going insane sitting at home without being able to walk properly or go anywhere as the moon boot is a real PITA.)
> 
> Sorted some work issues this morning but it's obviously a ghost town at work so very little calls are coming in.
> 
> Can I also just thank @Silver and the rest of the VapeCon team for an awesome VapeCon 2019. The amount of juice and supplies I bought there made sure that I didn't have to worry about anything vape related. Sad that 2020 is cancelled, but there's always next year.
> 
> And to top it off I've wanted to get back into DIY for a while so I bought DIY gear just after my op to keep me busy while I recover. Vaping on my first batch of 1 month steeped juice now. Think I'll call it Corona Sanity Saver
> 
> Stay safe people



Thanks for the update @baksteen8168 - strongs to you - hope your ligament is healing though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Wow hasn't technology changed, many moons ago i remember only getting 2 TV channels full of C**P but this lockdown has made me realise i now have a whopping 200 TV channels full of c**P!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88

Timwis said:


> Wow hasn't technology changed, many moons ago i remember only getting 2 TV channels full of C**P but this lockdown as made me realise i now have a whopping 200 TV channels full of c**P!


Get Netflix, lotsa cr@p on there too but atleast you can pick exactly what crap you would like to watch at whatever time you choose, when I can't be bothered to pick something to get into then I just go to YouTube and watch car content or vape content 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

CashKat88 said:


> Get Netflix, lotsa cr@p on there too but atleast you can pick exactly what crap you would like to watch at whatever time you choose, when I can't be bothered to pick something to get into then I just go to YouTube and watch car content or vape content
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


So pay more money to get even more c**p, think i'll give it a miss and watch the box sets of The Wire!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ruwaid

CashKat88 said:


> Get Netflix, lotsa cr@p on there too but atleast you can pick exactly what crap you would like to watch at whatever time you choose, when I can't be bothered to pick something to get into then I just go to YouTube and watch car content or vape content
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


 But just be prepared to watch nothing for the first 3 days or so. When we first got Netflix my wife and I spent all the time creating profiles and adding to the watchlist but watched nothing lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Thanks for the update @baksteen8168 - strongs to you - hope your ligament is healing though.



Slowly getting there. Amazing how difficult some things become when you are not allowed to put any weight on one foot.  At least I'm walking now. I look like a fat penguin hobbling along

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

baksteen8168 said:


> Slowly getting there. Amazing how difficult some things become when you are not allowed to put any weight on one foot.  At least I'm walking now. I look like a fat penguin hobbling along


*A fat penguin steaming and hobbling along

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168

Christos said:


> *A fat penguin steaming and hobbling along


Hahaha

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

baksteen8168 said:


> Slowly getting there. Amazing how difficult some things become when you are not allowed to put any weight on one foot.  At least I'm walking now. I look like a fat penguin hobbling along


I did exactly the same thing when i was 14. Foot and ankle must of swelled four times the size and the heavy bruising included every colour of the rainbow. Couldn't put any pressure on it for a good 6 weeks and then had to almost learn to walk again with one foot very weak. I was off school for 2 months and out of the school football team for the entire year! That was my last lockdown!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Day 1: Already gatvol. Realisation has hit me that i didn't buy enough booze

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Timwis said:


> I did exactly the same thing when i was 14. Foot and ankle must of swelled four times the size and the heavy bruising included every colour of the rainbow. Couldn't put any pressure on it for a good 6 weeks and then had to almost learn to walk again with one foot very weak. I was off school for 2 months and out of the school football team for the entire year! That was my last lockdown!


That's EXACTLY what I'm going through now. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

POTCH 'S GOT THE RIGHT IDEA , WISH THEY ENFORCE IT IN JHB

_The violations listed by the Potchefstroom Magistrate Office include:_

*Fines of R5 000*

Convening of a mass gathering.
Opening a liquor licensed premises and giving access to 50 people or more.
Hindering or interfering with any SAPS or SANDF member as they try to carry out their duties.
Lying about having coronavirus, or falsely telling someone they have it.
Continuing to operate as a business without permission or selling prohibited goods.
*Fines of R2 000 or below*

Failing to present permit which allows businesses to continue trading.
Failing to confine yourself to your residence without good reason.
Being part of any illegal gathering, such as a planned worship or protest action.
Moving between metropolitan areas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

So Day 1.

Felt like a Sunday morning on the way to work but not what I was expecting. No police cars, no SANDF tanks 
I was expecting road blocks at least on the main arteries etc. nothing, niente, nada!
Had 3 meetings with different staff categories where I repeated for the 20th? Time at least the same speech. Gave the same talk. Answered the same questions 
It is stunning how the media hype around this is shaping people’s way of thinking. People quickly loose their professional reflexes and react in the weirdest and dumbest ways!
But it was a productive day like I like them, where you forget about time, dates and even that it was a Friday: weekend is starting. Yippee!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

I dont FKN believe the audacity

*''If you are concerned about the National Lottery games being unavailable during the lockdown, please rest assured we are working remotely, all PowerBall, LOTTO and DAILY LOTTO draws will continue as usual but due to lack of fixtures we have suspended SPORTSTAKE draws.''*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

18.50 - 1170 confirmed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

This Afternoon I made cowboy(brunch?) with leftover braaivleis. Me and the boy had a few good Fortnite battles. I surfed the web a bit, got a rumor that Pornhub has free subscription during lockdown. 
Was so busy, still havent spoken to the wife, maybe tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac

Day 1

Went to work
Dealt with maybe just over a hundred people. Wore my mask and gloves en sanitized regularly (constantly actually). Have no idea if I've contracted the virus or not. 20 more of the same day to come. Gov issued us with dust masks, not medical. Work must go on. Wanted to buy medical masks for myself for a while now. Can't get anywhere.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pretty much a normal day for me apart from the fact I can't hitch up the boat and go fishing! Chatted to mates all over the planet... carried on with the Fit Chef diet and it's only a week in and I could eat a whole packet of Woolies Donuts! And of course wicked up some Dvarw DL's!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> So Day 1.
> 
> Felt like a Sunday morning on the way to work but not what I was expecting. No police cars, no SANDF tanks
> I was expecting road blocks at least on the main arteries etc. nothing, niente, nada!
> Had 3 meetings with different staff categories where I repeated for the 20th? Time at least the same speech. Gave the same talk. Answered the same questions
> It is stunning how the media hype around this is shaping people’s way of thinking. People quickly loose their professional reflexes and react in the weirdest and dumbest ways!
> But it was a productive day like I like them, where you forget about time, dates and even that it was a Friday: weekend is starting. Yippee!



Army has only deployed about 2800 soldiers from what I read. That's an average of around 300 per province. I don't expect to see much of them unless deployment is increased

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir

I had to get a set of crutches today. 
Not sure yet if its a broken or cracked bone or arthritis, but pretty much can't put any weight o.ny foot. 

Don't wanna chance going in to hospital for x rays unless pain doesn't subside in the next 3 days or so. Tapping into my stash of myprodol and valium and hoping for the best. That's my almost chronic med for a cracked spine from a car accident a few years ago. 

No roadblocks or cops on the way to the pharmacy. About 10 people shopping when we got there. Pharmacy argued the point about crutches being non essential, took about 20 minutes of chat to convince them to sell to me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

M.Adhir said:


> I had to get a set of crutches today.
> Not sure yet if its a broken or cracked bone or arthritis, but pretty much can't put any weight o.ny foot.
> 
> Don't wanna chance going in to hospital for x rays unless pain doesn't subside in the next 3 days or so. Tapping into my stash of myprodol and valium and hoping for the best. That's my almost chronic med for a cracked spine from a car accident a few years ago.
> 
> No roadblocks or cops on the way to the pharmacy. About 10 people shopping when we got there. Pharmacy argued the point about crutches being non essential, took about 20 minutes of chat to convince them to sell to me.


You have gout.
Anti inflammatory will help with symptoms, but the only thing that will take it away is colchicine. Take note, colchicine take a day or so to work and you will run to toilet the next day a few times

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Meanwhile in JHB...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

CashKat88 said:


> I am still working from the office, live in a 2 bedroom apartment with the wifey, both on calls all day, i think we would end up bumping heads because the place is small, so my company organised that permit so i could still come in, there are very few people at work but what a weird feeling to have roads so completely empty, a car here and there but barely anything... a little freaky though, has those "I am legend" vibes going on



Yes, it must be freaky! As if there are only a few people left in the world. I often used to drive between Windhoek and Jhb and in Namibia the roads were empty. A few hours would go by before another car passed me on the road. I'd stop for a break and a leg-stretch and just listen to the silence ... and imagine that I was the only person left in the world.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah I think one of us will be living in a tent in the garden soon.
> Gonna have to run an extension cord and set up a workstation in there.
> 
> That said. I really fell bad for people that are totally alone physically at this time.
> I'd much rather have someone to bump heads with than be in an empty house for the next 3 weeks.



I'm alone and I'd go crazy if someone were here with me!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> You have gout.
> Anti inflammatory will help with symptoms, but the only thing that will take it away is colchicine. Take note, colchicine take a day or so to work and you will run to toilet the next day a few times



Very afraid of colchicine after reading the dosage instructions. 
Pretty much says keep taking in until you throw up or get the runs

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> sorry to hear, I lost my job on 10th March, which could not have come at a worse time, guess I'll be joining t
> that UIF queue if and when all this blows over along with many many others.
> the Universe and I have been knocking heads too often lately, stupid cow



I'm sorry to hear about your circumstances @Dela Rey Steyn and @vicTor.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

M.Adhir said:


> Very afraid of colchicine after reading the dosage instructions.
> Pretty much says keep taking in until you throw up or get the runs


Nt that bad. Dont keep taking them. Never throw up before, but the runs yes. Get the stronger 1mg take one and in 2 hours another one, then stop, it should not be that bad the next day. I sometimes take 3, but more than three messes you up for 2 days.
Most guys think they broke some bone the first time they get gout, mostly left foot, big toe. If its gout, good luck. This is just the start, maybe get it once or twice a year and then it will get more frequent, like once a week

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Nt that bad. Dont keep taking them. Never throw up before, but the runs yes. Get the stronger 1mg take one and in 2 hours another one, then stop, it should not be that bad the next day. I sometimes take 3, but more than three messes you up for 2 days.
> Most guys think they broke some bone the first time they get gout, mostly left foot, big toe. If its gout, good luck. This is just the start, maybe get it once or twice a year and then it will get more frequent, like once a week



Second time in 6 weeks. But neve before that. 
Did the colchicine thing the last time 
Mistimed it and had to go to work. 
Let me tell you clenching could be a Olympic sport. 
But pharmacist told me take 2 immediately. Take one every two hours after that until all 6 are finished.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Very afraid of colchicine after reading the dosage instructions.
> Pretty much says keep taking in until you throw up or get the runs


Try K-fenak , helped with my broken ankle and femur after bike accident.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Day 2. Need to go in for a crisis meeting. Really not happy about this.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Day -2
Seems like the lockdown is going to make us all [most] lazy, Woke up 8:45 knowing nothing NEEDS to be done today . Again it's quiet outside but I guess not for long...Interesting case last night , SAPS caught a guy walking outside , they pulled over , and this dude chatted with them , reached into his pocket and handed ''something'' over and off they went , the man strolled merrily down the street.A SAPS van just drove past, maybe looking for victims.

On Twitter is a clip about Topps being broken in to , shows what an influence ''dop'' have in ''our'' culture. Sad actually , so , after all the bottle stores have been raided , what's next SAB 's warehouse ?
There is no shortage of anything yet , another day inside. I realized how anti social I am , nothing has actually changed in my life. I don't ''miss'' anybody because I have no family left , few cousins and so but we don't visit or have contact. .
Stay safe , will edit and update as the day goes. 21.20 Still people in the street , insanity , best of all there is kids running around too . I see we sit with ''lockdown stupidity'' instead of cabin fever .

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Day 2
Pornhub crashed, too much traffic
Had to greet the wife

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## baksteen8168

Day 46

Played Xbox with friends till 02:30 this morning. Woke up to kids being kids. Think I'll sort out the pool today

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 2
I slept 1:30am and woke up at 5:00 as usual bot got out of bed past 9!
The gardening services didn't show for the last 2 weeks so got the kids to help clean the jungle... it's still looking ugly

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Day one was a complete abomination, slept until 10am, spent the day on the couch watching movies and series. And went to bed fairly late. Today went much better. Got up early(ish) round 7, made breakfast and planned my day. Had to make a run to town for some foodstuffs. Completed all my required forms and went about my business. Thinking of taking a stroll through the "garden" this afternoon. Never been more grateful for living rural than now.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Raindance

Back home. Two roadblocks later. No one enforcing the roadblock came close to the cop in Rob’s lounge so I just stated my purpose and off I went. Next expedition, Monday.

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Day 2

Took a walk in the car park in our complex, lol
Did some work for about 2 hours 
Ate breakfast
Time for a snooze, I almost never have a midday snooze so I think I am going to get into it

@Dela Rey Steyn , you are very lucky to live rural. Must be so peaceful!
And @ARYANTO, just remember you have a big vaping family here on the forum. Love reading your posts and seeing your photos

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## blujeenz

Being on lockdown is like retirement.

Every day of the week feels like Sunday.
After spending the entire morning doing nothing, you decide to run out to buy some diy hardware and all the shops are closed.
Theres nowhere you have to be.
A full tank lasts 2 months.
You spend a lot more time planning food restocks than washing a car.
Set sleep and wake up times are out the window, I've gamed till 3am and only woken up at 11:30 the next morning.
Peanut butter or vape juice shirt stain, no problem can wear it the rest of the day.
Pajamas's can be worn till supper time.

What I'm enjoying during lockdown is:

No rude interruptions at the front door from "Witnesses" or beggars.
Its quiet enough to hear my neighbor's music and he's using headphones. okay slight exaggeration, but I live next to the N7 and its now quiet enough at 8pm as it used to be at 2am, big win for a good nights sleep.
No taxis making k#k on the roads if you dont ride in their time frames.

There's probably more but its only day 2 of lockdown.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Day 2
> 
> Took a walk in the car park in our complex, lol
> Did some work for about 2 hours
> Ate breakfast
> Time for a snooze, I almost never have a midday snooze so I think I am going to get into it
> 
> @Dela Rey Steyn , you are very lucky to live rural. Must be so peaceful!
> And @ARYANTO, just remember you have a big vaping family here on the forum. Love reading your posts and seeing your photos


Love you guys too , you can see Ecigssa is my 2nd home

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Timwis

Had a good morning watching all the available reviews of the new Pearl Jam Album, listened to a few tracks to wet my appetite but left a handful and made sure i didn't listen to any two tracks in their natural order on the album as i still want to keep that first time listening experience for when i get my physical CD next week! 7 years but well worth the wait! Favourite lyrics "Sitting Bull and Crazy Horse come forged the north and west
Then there's Sitting Bullshit as our sitting president"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Of course there will be lockdown activities that people keep private, just been reading any reduction in the planets population will be short lived as a baby boom is expected between the end of 2020 and beginning of 2021!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Timwis said:


> Of course there will be lockdown activities that people keep private, just been reading any reduction in the planets population will be short lived as a baby boom is expected between the end of 2020 and beginning of 2021!


There will possibly be a first time pregnancy boom but not for parents who have kids already

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I'm officially a House Husband  cooking up a hearty creamy Butternut soup for SWAMBO for when she gets home from work.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

Day 2... feeling kinda batty, like I'm on the event horizon ship

Only so much cleaning and Netflix one can do 

Eish this is gonna be long 

NASA training for isolation would have come in handy right now

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Finished my 3rd nap today. Or my 4th. Lost count between 2 and 3.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

I guess I'm lucky because I'm used to this... having been retired for a long time already I have gotten used to chilling and doing what I want when I want... I spend quite a bit of time online chatting to mates in the HE game all over the planet... but I must say I'm battling with the fact that my boat has all the new goodies on it and I haven't managed to get it wet yet...

My wife is already battling on day two because she is used to going to her mates for tea and shopping... 

I think tomorrow I will dust and clean the display cabinet!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Day -2
> I realized how anti social I am , nothing has actually changed in my life. I don't ''miss'' anybody because I have no family left , few cousins and so but we don't visit or have contact. .
> Stay safe , will edit and update as the day goes.



Same here @ARYANTO. My brother and I were just saying that our lives haven't changed since lockdown!

I feel sorry for people who live in flats without even a balcony. I'm in a house and I can enjoy time outside, so not being able to leave the property is no big deal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Timwis said:


> Had a good morning watching all the available reviews of the new Pearl Jam Album, listened to a few tracks to wet my appetite but left a handful and made sure i didn't listen to any two tracks in their natural order on the album as i still want to keep that first time listening experience for when i get my physical CD next week! 7 years but well worth the wait! Favourite lyrics "Sitting Bull and Crazy Horse come forged the north and west
> Then there's Sitting Bullshit as our sitting president"


New Pearl Jam album? Are you serious? I thought they were on a hiatus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Since you have nothing better to do, make your own face mask.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It is complete....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis

SmokeyJoe said:


> New Pearl Jam album? Are you serious? I thought they were on a hiatus


Bigger gaps between albums these days but still packing out arenas across the globe every year and no doubt like their last album and many of their earlier albums it will be a No1 in the US.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I guess I'm lucky because I'm used to this... having been retired for a long time already I have gotten used to chilling and doing what I want when I want... I spend quite a bit of time online chatting to mates in the HE game all over the planet... but I must say I'm battling with the fact that my boat has all the new goodies on it and I haven't managed to get it wet yet...
> 
> My wife is already battling on day two because she is used to going to her mates for tea and shopping...
> 
> I think tomorrow I will dust and clean the display cabinet!


Firstly, photos please!
Secondly, I haven’t really left the house for 13 days besides to fill petrol etc.
I have been working from home for over 8 years and initially the transition was hard for me but now, when I go into the office I find I can’t concentrate or be productive under the open plan and the noises etc and can’t wait to get home.

I personally have no issues staying at home and I am enjoying the quietness.

If anybody needs tips on simple things to assist with declining mental health etc please let me know and I’ll try my best to elaborate on a few simple steps that I will post below.

1. Take a shower daily.
2. Put on fresh clothes daily. These steps may seem trivial but they help a lot especially if you think this is great and I don’t have to shower or shave or be presentable. The act of putting on your favorite shirt or jeans when fresh out of the cupboard does indeed lift your mental state.
3. Try do some exercise twice a week. There are countless programs on YouTube depending on your schedule and fitness level. There is something for everyone from high intensity training to stretching etc. my only advice is don’t bite of more than you can chew as you will give up and beat yourself up for not doing this slowly.
4. Take the time to prepare a hot meal and try eat as best you can avoiding chips or quick snacks that are going to overload you with fibre. A well prepared meal becomes an achievement and you will feel better for it!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It is complete....
> View attachment 193034



Awesome @Dela Rey Steyn ,
Now I’m hungry, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 2 Continued.
It's interesting to know that all shops are closed outside so you don't have to bother go out. I hate shopping on Saturdays as it's usually busy wherever you go. So I had a typical Saturday with the exception of my morning Cappuccino at my favourite coffeeshop.
Worked a bit on a plumbing project for which I was buying parts for a few weeks and it turned out to be a failure. Still need more parts  So project put off until the end of the lockdown.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## CashKat88

Building a very challenging puzzle






Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Grand Guru said:


> Day 2 Continued.
> It's interesting to know that all shops are closed outside so you don't have to bother go out. I hate shopping on Saturdays as it's usually busy wherever you go. So I had a typical Saturday with the exception of my morning Cappuccino at my favourite coffeeshop.
> Worked a bit on a plumbing project for which I was buying parts for a few weeks and it turned out to be a failure. Still need more parts  So project put off until the end of the lockdown.


I just discovered I want to add a 3rd cat door and get the kitty litter outside. 
I had my male cat in lockdown for over a month to help him heal after surgery as he got gangrene and had to go for surgery 3 times and now he refuses to use the garden any longer and let’s just say I sometimes wonder how something so small can produce something so large

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It is complete....
> View attachment 193034



Hmmmm that looks yummy!!!!! Wish you lived here - I'd hire you as my personal Chef!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

CashKat88 said:


> Building a very challenging puzzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


Looks like it's going to keep you up late tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

CashKat88 said:


> Building a very challenging puzzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk



The good 'ol days, when we used to do jigsaws! Did you have this at home already, or did you go and buy it for lockdown @CashKat88?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO




----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Day 2
> 
> @ARYANTO, just remember you have a big vaping family here on the forum. Love reading your posts and seeing your photos



I agree with @Silver. We're your family @ARYANTO - and what an easy family we are!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Hooked said:


> The good 'ol days, when we used to do jigsaws! Did you have this at home already, or did you go and buy it for lockdown @CashKat88?


We had this puzzle for a while now, attempted it once before but life and how busy it gets just got in the way so we couldn't do it but with all this free time we have now we set a goal to finish it by the time this lockdown is done.... Hopefully

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Day one was a complete abomination, slept until 10am, spent the day on the couch watching movies and series. And went to bed fairly late. Today went much better. Got up early(ish) round 7, made breakfast and planned my day. Had to make a run to town for some foodstuffs. Completed all my required forms and went about my business. Thinking of taking a stroll through the "garden" this afternoon. Never been more grateful for living rural than now.
> View attachment 193013



Oh my - so peaceful @Dela Rey Steyn!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> There will possibly be a first time pregnancy boom but not for parents who have kids already



Maybe by the end of lockdown there'll be a lot of kids being put into boarding school

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

I've been semi-retired and working from home for about 4 years now and this is the advice which I would like to give:


Stick to a routine, especially your normal sleep/wake cycle. If you don't, you're going to be out-of-sorts and you don't need that. In addition, it won't be difficult to adjust when you go back to work.
Don't give in to temptation to sit and much popcorn and chocolates all day. Besides the weight gain, now is the time to eat healthy foods. Keep your body strong.
If you used to exercise e.g. jogging, do what you can where you are. I read about a couple who planned to run a marathon on their tiny balcony. 
Take care of your appearance. It's so easy to have every day as a pajama day, but don't! You need to feel good about yourself, so get up, wash your hair, dress nicely, ladies - put on some make-up. You'll be surprised at the difference it makes! Pretend that your colleagues can see you!
Do something that challenges your mind, instead of binge-watching TV. It doesn't matter what it is - play Backgammon or Chess on the Internet, do Sodoku; crossword puzzles, anagrams whatever - but remain mentally active.
Maintain contact with others via telephone, Whatsapp, FB, Snapchat. We're lucky to have this technology now.
The most important thing is to continue to feel good about yourself and not to go into a slump. 
Vasbyt! Min (of baie?) dae!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

“We are staying at home now. Before we were going to the shops, but the soldiers are beating people so everyone is inside now,” said Emily Ndemande, a domestic worker who lives in Alexandra.

Everyone is inside because the soldiers are beating them - not because of the virus. Oh. My. Vape.  I hope that the soldiers continue beating them!!

EDIT:
For once I am so relieved that I don't have a domestic! Even when lockdown is lifted, how do you know that your domestic isn't a carrier of the virus, without showing symptoms? And she's the one who will come into your home; look after your kids. Worrying.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Teacher in 2025 doing the class register:
Facemask Felix ?
yes
Lockdown Liebenberg ?
yip
Social D. Saiid ?
yebo
Gloves Gumede ?
present
Covid Thladi ?
here
Dettol Delport ?
ja.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> I've been semi-retired and working from home for about 4 years now and this is the advice which I would like to give:
> 
> 
> Stick to a routine, especially your normal sleep/wake cycle. If you don't, you're going to be out-of-sorts and you don't need that. In addition, it won't be difficult to adjust when you go back to work.
> Don't give in to temptation to sit and much popcorn and chocolates all day. Besides the weight gain, now is the time to eat healthy foods. Keep your body strong.
> If you used to exercise e.g. jogging, do what you can where you are. I read about a couple who planned to run a marathon on their tiny balcony.
> Take care of your appearance. It's so easy to have every day as a pajama day, but don't! You need to feel good about yourself, so get up, wash your hair, dress nicely, ladies - put on some make-up. You'll be surprised at the difference it makes! Pretend that your colleagues can see you!
> Do something that challenges your mind, instead of binge-watching TV. It doesn't matter what it is - play Backgammon or Chess on the Internet, do Sodoku; crossword puzzles, anagrams whatever - but remain mentally active.
> Maintain contact with others via telephone, Whatsapp, FB, Snapchat. We're lucky to have this technology now.
> The most important thing is to continue to feel good about yourself and not to go into a slump.
> Vasbyt! Min (of baie?) dae!



Thats some really hood advice @Hooked 

But on another point, did you just make a spelling mistake, much instead of munch?
Lol this is the highlight of my week

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thats some really hood advice @Hooked
> 
> But on another point, did you just make a spelling mistake, much instead of munch?
> Lol this is the highlight of my week


So did you ...really hood advice ??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 3 07:00
Getting used to wake up to silence ,not even the distant taxi . ''They'' only reported a rise of 17 persons infected yesterday ,is Covid on weekend too?
Going to have a braai later , too chilled to make lunch. Will keep you posted . Stay safe. As the day continued , 5 patrols ,a couple of ''WHoop WHoops'' ,ppl still mingling on the corners --18:40 ...and 
''who let the dogs out'' ,just a few ferocious barks and silence ... A MIRACLE , Why is it that you have to go to extremes to get ''hunter-gatherers'' back in their caves ?
Racist -no .
Obedient - yes.
Frustrated - yes .
Scared for me and the few ppl I care about's life - yes.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Day 3 ... woke up my usual 4am for run days ... 45 mins weight training session and 45 mins knee sprints in my tiny suburban garden ... feeling much better

thx guys for listening ... feels like you connected to people outside

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thats some really hood advice @Hooked
> 
> But on another point, did you just make a spelling mistake, much instead of munch?
> Lol this is the highlight of my week



 You got me @SmokeyJoe! A spelling mistake from me, indeed! I'm sure you'll remember this forever. Maybe you could even frame it?  That would be pretty "hood", don't you think?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver

Day3

Chilled day ahead
But will be doing a proper clean of the house - wife and I

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> “We are staying at home now. Before we were going to the shops, but the soldiers are beating people so everyone is inside now,” said Emily Ndemande, a domestic worker who lives in Alexandra.
> 
> Everyone is inside because the soldiers are beating them - not because of the virus. Oh. My. Vape.  I hope that the soldiers continue beating them!!
> 
> EDIT:
> For once I am so relieved that I don't have a domestic! Even when lockdown is lifted, how do you know that your domestic isn't a carrier of the virus, without showing symptoms? And she's the one who will come into your home; look after your kids. Worrying.


I do understand the need for a lockdown but from the perspective of a person living in a “shack” sharing a single room with 6 people, it becomes almost impossible to stay inside. it’s a difficult thing to accomplish. 
the internet smoke can entertain me for a long time but I can’t imagine times where I can’t even afford data etc. 
Not a personal attack or any nonsense like that, I’m just reflecting on what it is possibly like to be the lower class in this time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> I do understand the need for a lockdown but from the perspective of a person living in a “shack” sharing a single room with 6 people, it becomes almost impossible to stay inside. it’s a difficult thing to accomplish.
> the internet smoke can entertain me for a long time but I can’t imagine times where I can’t even afford data etc.
> Not a personal attack or any nonsense like that, I’m just reflecting on what it is possibly like to be the lower class in this time.



I don't like to class people so I would just say unfortunate.
That's the system your either part of it or it spits you out. What I have realised is it doesn't matter what you own,how much you got, what you've achieved. We're all equal right now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Day3
> 
> Chilled day ahead
> But will be doing a proper clean of the house - wife and I


I started reading a good book a while ago and my wife and I have been “cleaning” systematically.


It did feel good throwing away things that I kept for over 12 years and were stored in black boxes in the garage.
I think I have thrown away about 5 full municipal bins of junk and donated another 4 bins of toys and ancient electronics etc. it’s amazing to think about the amount of garbage I have been hoarding.
Here is the book cover available for purchase on amazon kindle.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

P.S my new packing method is to store everything in visible storage or in sequence for example all lightbulbs on one shelf so I can see with a glance if I have what I need and if I have enough.

this whole exercise was sparked because I went to builders and bought 20 LED globes because my lounge light has 3 dead lights only to discover I had about 10 of those globes hidden on another shelf.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Raslin

Kicking myself, bought 5l of PG instead of VG. Now I am stuck with 10l og Pg and all the concentrates to make my ADV"s but no VG....

It's going to be a long 19 days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Resistance said:


> I don't like to class people so I would just say unfortunate.
> That's the system your either part of it or it spits you out. What I have realised is it doesn't matter what you own,how much you got, what you've achieved. We're all equal right now.


It’s the reality of the situation unfortunately. I came from the lower class but my parents sacrificed to give their children an education. It’s the only thing I can say I got from my parents, the rest I had to do myself. 
I sometimes wonder if it was given because my dad grew up in WWII with German occupation of Greece and the economic downturn after the war but that’s the one thing he never got, an education, so he did all he could to give that to his kids.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Raslin said:


> Kicking myself, bought 5l of PG instead of VG. Now I am stuck with 10l og Pg and all the concentrates to make my ADV"s but no VG....
> 
> It's going to be a long 19 days.


This is something @JurgensSt would do
So no VG at all?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Christos said:


> This is something @JurgensSt would do
> So no VG at all?


Nope

I'm to lazy to diy


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

JurgensSt said:


> Nope
> 
> I'm to lazy to diy
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Also you ran out of beer on a fishing trip....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Raslin said:


> Kicking myself, bought 5l of PG instead of VG. Now I am stuck with 10l og Pg and all the concentrates to make my ADV"s but no VG....
> 
> It's going to be a long 19 days.


If you really need to...get to a pharmacy and get some BP/USP grade glycerine to bail you out.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Christos said:


> Also you ran out of beer on a fishing trip....


We don't talk about that 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## alex1501

Raslin said:


> Kicking myself, bought 5l of PG instead of VG. Now I am stuck with 10l og Pg and all the concentrates to make my ADV"s but no VG....
> 
> It's going to be a long 19 days.



@Raslin I can spare a liter of VG. If you can get to Heathway Shopping Center, drop me a PM .

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Raslin

Yip. None at all. Planning to get some from Dischem if I can. Does anyone know if it will change the flavour profile?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Good idea @Resistance . In the early days we all used pharmacy PG.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Day : 3 
Woke up @4 made a cup of coffee and took my vape for a walk in the backyard.

Around 5 I heard my wife was awake so I made her breakfast in bed but before I took it to her I got dressed :full suite and tie and a green clown hair wig. Walked into the bedroom with my laptop bag around my shoulder gave her a kiss and her breakfast and walked out. This was followed with from us both.

Have a lekker day and stay safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

So I've started chronicling it day by day.
Just trying to keep sane. Being stuck in bed doesn't help at all. Humor seems to keep my mind moving. 

Day 1:

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## M.Adhir

Day 2 :

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Day 3:

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

Raslin said:


> Yip. None at all. Planning to get some from Dischem if I can. Does anyone know if it will change the flavour profile?


Slightly. More sweeter than what we're used too. Go easy on sweeteners.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Day 3: SWAMBO is spending the day at home. Have been up since 6am cleaning house and doing laundry. Just finished processing the rest of the pumpkin from yesterday into cubes to freeze for later. Taking stock of all supplies today and setting up a menu and a plan of action for my To Do list from SWAMBO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

D3
Pornhub up and running again

Happy wifi happy life

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 3.

Second attempt at cleaning the garden went much better. It’s looking like something at least and I love the smell of freshly cut grass. But not when I have to do it. I’m not made for this type of work 
Now I’m sitting on my tablet making sure to rate my gardening services company, 1 star with a spiced comment, on all the websites they’re advertising on

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

I did a puzzle

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

So that's how you're supposed to do them. The way I do it takes hours and hours. From now on I will do it your way. Thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> I did a puzzle
> 
> View attachment 193096





Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> So that's how you're supposed to do them. The way I do it takes hours and hours. From now on I will do it your way. Thanks.



Ya! That's the new 3d puzzles. I saw them before

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raslin

Resistance said:


> Slightly. More sweeter than what we're used too. Go easy on sweeteners.


Thanks for the tip. I will take that into account.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> Ya! That's the new 3d puzzles. I saw them before


Tried a 3D puzzle once, it was a 3,000 pieces Houses of Parliament. I got it to the stage where it looked like Guy Fawkes plot had been successful then had to give up, it was damn hard!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

Can somebody please advise.

Are we allowed to take showers or is it just the hands?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Adephi said:


> Can somebody please advise.
> 
> Are we allowed to take showers or is it just the hands?



Hands are important, as are the nether regions. The rest is optional except for the scrubbing of your teeth.

Do keep in mind that there is no sense in trying to scare people by creeping up on them in these times if they can smell you a mile away

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Day 1 - Rewick and recoil Dvarw's
Day 2 - Sort out my T-Shirts
Day 3 - Clean my display cabinet and sort the vape gear!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Day 1 - Rewick and recoil Dvarw's
> Day 2 - Sort out my T-Shirts
> Day 3 - Clean my display cabinet and sort the vape gear!
> View attachment 193112
> View attachment 193113
> View attachment 193114
> View attachment 193115


Ok. What’s for sale

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Ok. What’s for sale

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Day 3 continues, SWAMBO tackled some weeds in the garden and I finished the fence construction. Just needs a good lick of paint and some wood sealer. Very productive Sunday.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I noticed that SWAMBO hasn't got around to washing the car yet.

PS Don't tell her that I said that.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Timwis

If that was my garden i would be happy being on permanent lockdown!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

https://www.mnn.com/family/pets/stories/7-rainy-day-games-to-play-with-your-dog


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> Firstly, photos please!
> Secondly, I haven’t really left the house for 13 days besides to fill petrol etc.
> I have been working from home for over 8 years and initially the transition was hard for me but now, when I go into the office I find I can’t concentrate or be productive under the open plan and the noises etc and can’t wait to get home.
> 
> I personally have no issues staying at home and I am enjoying the quietness.
> 
> If anybody needs tips on simple things to assist with declining mental health etc please let me know and I’ll try my best to elaborate on a few simple steps that I will post below.
> 
> 1. Take a shower daily.
> 2. Put on fresh clothes daily. These steps may seem trivial but they help a lot especially if you think this is great and I don’t have to shower or shave or be presentable. The act of putting on your favorite shirt or jeans when fresh out of the cupboard does indeed lift your mental state.
> 3. Try do some exercise twice a week. There are countless programs on YouTube depending on your schedule and fitness level. There is something for everyone from high intensity training to stretching etc. my only advice is don’t bite of more than you can chew as you will give up and beat yourself up for not doing this slowly.
> 4. Take the time to prepare a hot meal and try eat as best you can avoiding chips or quick snacks that are going to overload you with fibre. A well prepared meal becomes an achievement and you will feel better for it!



@Christos I basically said the same as you here, but I hadn't seen your post when I posted. My apologies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> It’s the reality of the situation unfortunately. I came from the lower class but my parents sacrificed to give their children an education. It’s the only thing I can say I got from my parents, the rest I had to do myself.
> I sometimes wonder if it was given because my dad grew up in WWII with German occupation of Greece and the economic downturn after the war but that’s the one thing he never got, an education, so he did all he could to give that to his kids.



I was just thinking of WWII last night. remember stories from the war, of having to queue for an egg - just one egg, due to rationing and food shortages. Housewives trying to scrape together bits and pieces to try to feed the family. No going out at night. Total blackout etc. 

It's the first time that our generation is experiencing any kind of "hardship" and what is this "hardship" that spoilt adult-brats complain about? There's no shortage of food. There's no shortage of entertainment. There's no blackout (unless we have loadshedding!).

So they have to postpone their wedding / holiday / girls night out / meeting mates at the pub. How terrible is this, when it's in our own best interests?? Eish! Drives me flippin' mad!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

@Bumblebabe gives us some good advice here.


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> @Christos I basically said the same as you here, but I hadn't seen your post when I posted. My apologies!


You did phrase it more eloquently so no apologies necessary. The idea is the same though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> I was just thinking of WWII last night. remember stories from the war, of having to queue for an egg - just one egg, due to rationing and food shortages. Housewives trying to scrape together bits and pieces to try to feed the family. No going out at night. Total blackout etc.
> 
> It's the first time that our generation is experiencing any kind of "hardship" and what is this "hardship" that spoilt adult-brats complain about? There's no shortage of food. There's no shortage of entertainment. There's no blackout (unless we have loadshedding!).
> 
> So they have to postpone their wedding / holiday / girls night out / meeting mates at the pub. How terrible is this, when it's in our own best interests?? Eish! Drives me flippin' mad!!


I grew up to stories of a 6 year old (a dear relative who has passed) who had to trek to the next village to get a tin of condense milk to feed a family of 6+. As they returned, the German patrols were coming and they had to hide under dead bodies in the streets to avoid being caught and executed by the Germans at the time.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Day 1 - Rewick and recoil Dvarw's
> Day 2 - Sort out my T-Shirts
> Day 3 - Clean my display cabinet and sort the vape gear!
> View attachment 193112
> View attachment 193113
> View attachment 193114
> View attachment 193115


Sir , may I please be mentioned in your will , willing to wait...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I noticed that SWAMBO hasn't got around to washing the car yet.
> 
> PS Don't tell her that I said that.



I offered to do it today, but she wanted me on fence duty. I don't argue with her often, she is quite strong as you can see her with the 25l spray backpack taking no prisoners.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger

So tonight was pizza night. Supper for Locust 1, gluten free first, the rest of us wait on the sideline and eat in sequence until I get them all done.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Room Fogger said:


> So tonight was pizza night. Supper for Locust 1, gluten free first, the rest of us wait on the sideline and eat in sequence until I get them all done.
> View attachment 193152



Mmmmmmm Pizza! My favorite food group! Looks delicious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Mmmmmmm Pizza! My favorite food group! Looks delicious


Was great, but I broke my pizza wielietjie  , how many days until I can replace it now? Next pizza night the big knives come out, butcher knife slices, only one that’s big enough and sharp as hell.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Mmmmmmm Pizza! My favorite food group! Looks delicious


Lol, never heard Pizza being described as a food group before!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Kuhlkatz said:


> Hands are important, as are the nether regions. The rest is optional except for the scrubbing of your teeth.



Do we gotta wash nether regions if we've never been to Netherland 
Asking for a friend

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis

M.Adhir said:


> Do we gotta wash nether regions if we've never been to Netherland
> Asking for a friend


Might need a bit more than just washing if visited a district were the lights glow Red!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Timwis said:


> Might need a bit more than just washing if visited a district were the lights glow Red!


Long as don't have an organic glowstick when leaving it be fine

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Day 4:

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> Was great, but I broke my pizza wielietjie  , how many days until I can replace it now? Next pizza night the big knives come out, butcher knife slices, only one that’s big enough and sharp as hell.


Easy , if the round disk didn't break , take an old wooden broom handle , cut to desired length , cut a groove with a saw/grinder ,length wise .Mark app. where the little hole is in the middle ,drill small hole right through , pop a nail through ,bend the point back so the nail doesn't fall out , and you have a primitive pizza wielietjie .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

M.Adhir said:


> Do we gotta wash nether regions if we've never been to Netherland
> Asking for a friend



Yes it's essential.

Remember that they're yours and you can wash them as fast as you like.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

DAY -4 09:00
Can hear it's Monday , taxi's hooting forever to get ppl to work , in the far off distance a siren , it's drizzling outside so maybe it will keep ppl off the streets , Stan [housemate] will pop into Norwood to get electricity and see what's to scavenge at PnP - need chocolate and zoo cookies ,meat , some veggies .Not planning anything today and if the rain continue it's pancake night . Will keep you posted 12:50 Stan's finished running the gauntlet to the shops , no check points to Norwood , 30 min wait to get in ,and another 30 in the queue, Dischem ditto .At least I have Zoo cookies and Lemon cremes to keep me quiet for time being , Meat is reasonably well stocked , Simba chips -sold out , the shelves are really very empty ,Spices and packet soups are limited .At least we will be able to eat in light , got a R1000 recharge .Stay Safe. Will keep you posted.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Day 4
Woke up with a dry cough

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

NEWS24:
*PROVINCIAL BREAKDOWN (29 March*

*584 *- Gauteng

*310 *- Western Cape; *1* death

*167 *- KwaZulu-Natal; *1* death

*72 *- Free State

*6 *- North West

*11 *- Mpumalanga

*12 *- Limpopo

*12 *- Eastern Cape

*6 *- Northern Cape

*100 *- Unallocated
*The latest update from the department of health says positive cases are now 1 280.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Smokers and vapers who are infected with the new coronavirus could *possibly* expect a more severe infection, health experts warn.
https://www.health24.com/Medical/In...ikely-worse-for-vapers-and-smokers-20200330-2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 4.
Woke up with no electricity thanks to Eskom trying to make the lockdown more pleasant. Had to stop at the garage to buy petrol and a cup of coffee which tasted like petrol. I hope the day gets better!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> Easy , if the round disk didn't break , take an old wooden broom handle , cut to desired length , cut a groove with a saw/grinder ,length wise .Mark app. where the little hole is in the middle ,drill small hole right through , pop a nail through ,bend the point back so the nail doesn't fall out , and you have a primitive pizza wielietjie .


Now why did diy not cross my mind? I’ll blame lockdown fatigue!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

pretty pissed off with our complex, and the CSOS communication which went out.
not allowing walking of dogs/ sanity stretch walks as such within the complex.

their guideline conveniently says though "*group playing of golf is prohibited*" ?
I'm all for trying to keep this virus contained- but why the differential and preferential behavior?

Rant Over

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> Now why did diy not cross my mind? I’ll blame lockdown fatigue!


F. nou weet jy waarom ons pelle is .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

Thought I would chip in. I feel very privileged at this time. In 1985 I bought a large stand and in 1986 built a 120 sq m house. Over the years bits and pieces were added on and eventually we managed to finish the bond. We are now able to go outside without even being close to our neighbors, our dogs can run, we can swim and braai and we have enough food for a couple of weeks at least.
My vape requirements were sorted before lockdown as I DIY for juice and I have enough wire and cotton to build. I also bought a Vapefly mesh plus RDTA to play with if I get bored.

Reading some of the posts on this forum does illustrate how frustrated some people are. A lack of space in general and worse, a lack of personal space will in a very short time wear down the most stoic of people.

If I was to make any comment that could be useful, it would be this. Organize some personal time and space for every family member. Whether that be X box time or reading time or just sitting in the garden/stoep/balcony time. It is not normal for us to be inside our families personal space and this will be the factor that will cause conflict. If you have children, they will need this too. They also need their space and as much as we want to provide them with activity, we need to provide them space as well. The same goes for those that have elderly parents, yes we want to be kind and include them in everything, but they also need their space. If you are the elderly parent, then respect your adult kids space.

Cabin fever, cage stress, whatever term you use, is real and potentially damaging on relationships. It is OK to say, we must be strong and let's stick together but a reality is that very few of us spend 24 hours a day with family and loved ones. To have a forced sudden change can be challenging.

Give each other some space, try not to be demanding and allow others to deal with this in their own way. Their thoughts may differ greatly from your own. If you are in a cramped place, try to create some time and space. A half hour on the toilet with a good book can do wonders if you are feeling the angst. Vent if you need to, but not in your family space, get on a forum or social media and vent away. You will not be short of company.

PS, don't drink alone, unless you are isolated on your own like some on this forum.

Lastly, I can only speak for me but I see this enforced lockdown as a solution, not a punishment nor an opportunity to bash all and sundry that I think is wrong with the world. 

My Grandfathers and their fathers fought great evils in two world wars, I would one day like to tell my grandchildren that I also fought a great war, not with guns and weapons but with patience, with common sense, a sense of duty and with the realization that the virus does not discriminate thus making me responsible for the outcome.

I wish you all well in these trying times. Stay safe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Day 1 - Rewick and recoil Dvarw's
Day 2 - Sort out my T-Shirts
Day 3 - Clean my display cabinet and sort the vape gear!
Day 4 – Change my Remotes Battery

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Day 1 - Rewick and recoil Dvarw's
> Day 2 - Sort out my T-Shirts
> Day 3 - Clean my display cabinet and sort the vape gear!
> Day 4 – Change my Remotes Battery
> View attachment 193178


and then ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> and then ?


@ARYANTO that is a 18day workout. too many gear for one day bro. Fomo for days!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> @ARYANTO that is a 18day workout. too many gear for one day bro. Fomo for days!!!


I mean after the battery is changed - that's a 2 min operation

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> I mean after the battery is changed - that's a 2 min operation


Then probably start cleaning or polishing one of the million sets of mods and atties in that box.
Then the boat and fishing gear. 
One thing I know is I'll be entertained with all the pics to come

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> DAY -4 09:00
> Can hear it's Monday , taxi's hooting forever to get ppl to work , in the far off distance a siren , it's drizzling outside so maybe it will keep ppl off the streets , Stan [housemate] will pop into Norwood to get electricity and see what's to scavenge at PnP - need chocolate and zoo cookies ,meat , some veggies .Not planning anything today and if the rain continue it's pancake night . Will keep you posted 12:50 Stan's finished running the gauntlet to the shops , no check points to Norwood , 30 min wait to get in ,and another 30 in the queue, Dischem ditto .At least I have Zoo cookies and Lemon cremes to keep me quiet for time being , Meat is reasonably well stocked , Simba chips -sold out , the shelves are really very empty ,Spices and packet soups are limited .At least we will be able to eat in light , got a R1000 recharge .Stay Safe. Will keep you posted.



Chocolate, zoo cookies, Simba chips (if they had) are essentials @ARYANTO?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> Thought I would chip in. I feel very privileged at this time. In 1985 I bought a large stand and in 1986 built a 120 sq m house. Over the years bits and pieces were added on and eventually we managed to finish the bond. We are now able to go outside without even being close to our neighbors, our dogs can run, we can swim and braai and we have enough food for a couple of weeks at least.
> My vape requirements were sorted before lockdown as I DIY for juice and I have enough wire and cotton to build. I also bought a Vapefly mesh plus RDTA to play with if I get bored.
> 
> Reading some of the posts on this forum does illustrate how frustrated some people are. A lack of space in general and worse, a lack of personal space will in a very short time wear down the most stoic of people.
> 
> If I was to make any comment that could be useful, it would be this. Organize some personal time and space for every family member. Whether that be X box time or reading time or just sitting in the garden/stoep/balcony time. It is not normal for us to be inside our families personal space and this will be the factor that will cause conflict. If you have children, they will need this too. They also need their space and as much as we want to provide them with activity, we need to provide them space as well. The same goes for those that have elderly parents, yes we want to be kind and include them in everything, but they also need their space. If you are the elderly parent, then respect your adult kids space.
> 
> Cabin fever, cage stress, whatever term you use, is real and potentially damaging on relationships. It is OK to say, we must be strong and let's stick together but a reality is that very few of us spend 24 hours a day with family and loved ones. To have a forced sudden change can be challenging.
> 
> Give each other some space, try not to be demanding and allow others to deal with this in their own way. Their thoughts may differ greatly from your own. If you are in a cramped place, try to create some time and space. A half hour on the toilet with a good book can do wonders if you are feeling the angst. Vent if you need to, but not in your family space, get on a forum or social media and vent away. You will not be short of company.
> 
> PS, don't drink alone, unless you are isolated on your own like some on this forum.
> 
> Lastly, I can only speak for me but I see this enforced lockdown as a solution, not a punishment nor an opportunity to bash all and sundry that I think is wrong with the world.
> 
> My Grandfathers and their fathers fought great evils in two world wars, I would one day like to tell my grandchildren that I also fought a great war, not with guns and weapons but with patience, with common sense, a sense of duty and with the realization that the virus does not discriminate thus making me responsible for the outcome.
> 
> I wish you all well in these trying times. Stay safe.



Yep, I wonder how many divorces there will be after lockdown? Some couples/families find a holiday together stressful and that's not lockdown! 

I really like your idea of each person having their own space. I agree that is essential. A time and space where one can be alone being disturbed by anyone. And you even respect the fact that kids need me-time too! Wow! That's really something!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Have laugh, feel good ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Smokers and vapers who are infected with the new coronavirus could *possibly* expect a more severe infection, health experts warn.
> https://www.health24.com/Medical/In...ikely-worse-for-vapers-and-smokers-20200330-2



Once again they're confusing vaping with smoking. They even refer to toxins in e-cigarettes and mention Vitamin E acetate. 
Smokers would most certainly be more vulnerable to the virus, but not vapers per se, provided their lungs are in pretty good condition. 

I've been vaping exclusively for about 4 years now and a month or two ago my oxygen levels in the blood were tested (just as part of an annual medical, though I've never had that done before). My oxygen saturation level is 99% so I guess my lungs are OK!

I would think that anyone who has been vaping for at leat a year should have healthy lungs by now, unless they have an underlying condition e.g. asthma. However, dual-users (those who smoke and vape) and those who have recently switched to vaping would unfortunately not have an advantage.

In China smoking is a national sport. In my 6 years of living there, I never met a man who didn't smoke. Even in a taxi in winter, both the taxi driver and the passengers smoke! So it's not surprising that so many people fell ill.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> Chocolate, zoo cookies, Simba chips (if they had) are essentials @ARYANTO?


In my parallel universe things work different:
Coca Cola = coffee
Zoo cookies = breakfast
Chocolates = midnight tv binge snack
H2o is substance to wash in, not to consume - fish have sex in it .
Simba = staple food like rice or wheat
We are all 4 super Alphas so meat consumption is extremely high
Veggies is for those who can't hunt or for potato salad and potjies.
Beer /gin /tonic is needed to get our social ''face'' on.

I am 56, not a diabetic , not 400 pounds , no beerbelly , very fast metabolism ,
sleep between 6-10 hours a night depending on what I'm reading or watching, bp 122 /75 ,
my Dr loves me cause there is no reason for panic if he sees me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Stranger said:


> Thought I would chip in. I feel very privileged at this time. In 1985 I bought a large stand and in 1986 built a 120 sq m house. Over the years bits and pieces were added on and eventually we managed to finish the bond. We are now able to go outside without even being close to our neighbors, our dogs can run, we can swim and braai and we have enough food for a couple of weeks at least.
> My vape requirements were sorted before lockdown as I DIY for juice and I have enough wire and cotton to build. I also bought a Vapefly mesh plus RDTA to play with if I get bored.
> 
> Reading some of the posts on this forum does illustrate how frustrated some people are. A lack of space in general and worse, a lack of personal space will in a very short time wear down the most stoic of people.
> 
> If I was to make any comment that could be useful, it would be this. Organize some personal time and space for every family member. Whether that be X box time or reading time or just sitting in the garden/stoep/balcony time. It is not normal for us to be inside our families personal space and this will be the factor that will cause conflict. If you have children, they will need this too. They also need their space and as much as we want to provide them with activity, we need to provide them space as well. The same goes for those that have elderly parents, yes we want to be kind and include them in everything, but they also need their space. If you are the elderly parent, then respect your adult kids space.
> 
> Cabin fever, cage stress, whatever term you use, is real and potentially damaging on relationships. It is OK to say, we must be strong and let's stick together but a reality is that very few of us spend 24 hours a day with family and loved ones. To have a forced sudden change can be challenging.
> 
> Give each other some space, try not to be demanding and allow others to deal with this in their own way. Their thoughts may differ greatly from your own. If you are in a cramped place, try to create some time and space. A half hour on the toilet with a good book can do wonders if you are feeling the angst. Vent if you need to, but not in your family space, get on a forum or social media and vent away. You will not be short of company.
> 
> PS, don't drink alone, unless you are isolated on your own like some on this forum.
> 
> Lastly, I can only speak for me but I see this enforced lockdown as a solution, not a punishment nor an opportunity to bash all and sundry that I think is wrong with the world.
> 
> My Grandfathers and their fathers fought great evils in two world wars, I would one day like to tell my grandchildren that I also fought a great war, not with guns and weapons but with patience, with common sense, a sense of duty and with the realization that the virus does not discriminate thus making me responsible for the outcome.
> 
> I wish you all well in these trying times. Stay safe.



Such a lovely post @Stranger 
Thanks for sharing that with us!
I enjoyed the read

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

I don't have to go out to get Coke anymore.Coke changed that when they stopped using sugar.
And if I still had smoked, someone would have gotten hurt by now. I've been indoors since Saturday and plan to do some chores tomorrow. The things I did doesn't really count as we do it all the time.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

DAY 5 7:30
Fed the ''children'' at 5:30 and now they think the lounge, passage and my bedroom is part of the Monza track in Grand Prix , the 2 small one's is neck to neck and the big black ones are playing spectators - little misfits - I could have been sleeping. It's still quiet outside but the local jay-walkers will pop out of their hovels just now. Finished NARCOS Mexico last night and started S1of Narcos . Will keep you updated.
16:20 
Seems like the people are more relaxed and less edgy over the lock down , less ppl in general and no loiters today. Seems I have a problem , the geiser outside my cottage started leaking , opened the plastic cover, 8 #13 bolts is holing a seal or something , tightened them , water slowed down but still dripping , can I call Nedbank home insurance or is there a remedy ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 5
We are seeing a rise in the number of patients not with Coronavirus infections but with Alcohol withdrawal symptoms
We have a serious substance abuse problem in the country.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

Doing very little on my birthday today besides cooking, eating, reading and vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Stranger

Well happy birthday to you.

That's not a doomsday book is it ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> In my parallel universe things work different:
> Coca Cola = coffee
> Zoo cookies = breakfast
> Chocolates = midnight tv binge snack
> H2o is substance to wash in, not to consume - fish have sex in it .
> Simba = staple food like rice or wheat
> We are all 4 super Alphas so meat consumption is extremely high
> Veggies is for those who can't hunt or for potato salad and potjies.
> Beer /gin /tonic is needed to get our social ''face'' on.
> 
> I am 56, not a diabetic , not 400 pounds , no beerbelly , very fast metabolism ,
> sleep between 6-10 hours a night depending on what I'm reading or watching, bp 122 /75 ,
> my Dr loves me cause there is no reason for panic if he sees me.



This is all your fault @ARYANTO. Since you mentioned them I haven't been able to think of anything else.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

View attachment 193239
The ostriches have the town to themselves since lockdown. Here they are in the parking lot of the shopping centre.

View attachment 193239

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> View attachment 193243
> View attachment 193244
> View attachment 193239
> The ostriches have the town to themselves since lockdown. Here they are in the parking lot of the shopping centre.
> 
> View attachment 193239


Very interesting indeed @Hooked. The last few days, I have seen a few photos reporting wild animals wandering in different cities around the world. We tend to forget that we have built out civilization at the account of those animals and they’re waiting patiently for us to leave or go extinct so that they claim their rights on the planet too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> View attachment 193243
> View attachment 193244
> View attachment 193239
> The ostriches have the town to themselves since lockdown. Here they are in the parking lot of the shopping centre.
> 
> View attachment 193239



I heard there was a huge school of dolphins at Houtbay over the weekend. Didn't see pics though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Here's some fun for those who are feeling bored*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapers-bedtime-stories.t65882/


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> Very interesting indeed @Hooked. The last few days, I have seen a few photos reporting wild animals wandering in different cities around the world. We tend to forget that we have built out civilization at the account of those animals and they’re waiting patiently for us to leave or go extinct so that they claim their rights on the planet too!



@Grand Guru we always have a few ostriches strolling around and believe it or not, a year ago 50 were culled because a woman lodged a number of complaints at the Municipality, that they were eating her plants . I'm going to do a separate post about these ostriches in a day or two.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> Doing very little on my birthday today besides cooking, eating, reading and vaping
> 
> View attachment 193228



Ohhh Happy Birthday @Paul33!! May you have many, many more!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Day 1 - Rewick and recoil Dvarw's
Day 2 - Sort out my T-Shirts
Day 3 - Clean my display cabinet and sort the vape gear!
Day 4 - Change my Remotes Battery
Day 5 - Clean Dvarw’s ready for rewicking!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Day 735 of the hostage situation:

I have fought off the Rebel insurgents and plan to celebrate with a offering of meat to the gods of the fields.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Cheers @Paul33, hope you had an amazing day bud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> Well happy birthday to you.
> 
> That's not a doomsday book is it ?


Does look it a bit doesn’t it but not at all. Just a good ol thriller action crime thing. Easy, fun reading!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Cheers @Paul33, hope you had an amazing day bud!


Thanks bud. Was quiet but spent the day with the family eating so that’s a win!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> Ohhh Happy Birthday @Paul33!! May you have many, many more!
> 
> View attachment 193245


Thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...own-call-for-calm-after-days-of-panic-buying/
25 March 2020

I didn't realise that they would be open - and still doing deliveries.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Have laugh, feel good ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 6-- 07:30
It's true , there is no rest for the wicked , this morning it was an army of ''birds of doom'' -hadidas having a bathing ritual at my pool , the only one who's a bit concerned is Rilley Too ,youngest ''cat child'' the dogs are looking at them if it's a boring episode of Dallas , well sleep has packed up and left.
Neighbourhood is silent otherwise , haven't heard a ''whoop whoop'' yet ,looks like the ppl are getting a wake-up call and realizing this is serious , eventually. The 3 Blotto's need re-coil and wick ,flavour's dropping - mission for today. Infected : 1326 last count . 14h00 @ M.Adhir :
I followed your sage advise and called Nedbank home owners insurance - lo and behold !Within an hour a plumber and 2 tiffies rocked up , replaced the geyser, fixed a broken outlet pipe and fixed a dripping tap . The old geyser apparently burned out , paid them R500 excess , me ,happy and off they went - so - yes plumbers are working in this time - now I have a new geyser , hopefully for the
next 12 years.
18:50 latest number --1380

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Hooked said:


> @Grand Guru we always have a few ostriches strolling around and believe it or not, a year ago 50 were culled because a woman lodged a number of complaints at the Municipality, that they were eating her plants . I'm going to do a separate post about these ostriches in a day or two.


 This makes me furious! I would have gladly driven over her entire garden after they did that to the Ostriches!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Ruwaid said:


> This makes me furious! I would have gladly driven over her entire garden after they did that to the Ostriches!


Yeah we have this problem as well just over our boundary wall, which neighbours the vast leeuwkop prison complex- different animals though.
There are many jackals and buck (i dont know which ones but they are all Bambi to me  , plus some others as well ) 
at least twice a year they cull animals - you hear rifle shots going off in the early night. Its terrible.

We also have a small nature reserve of sorts across the road, so i've had our dogs wake me up a few times before because they have found a rabbit, baby hedgehog, meerkat, or mongoose in our garden (little miss pitbull once brought a baby hedgehog into our house ! )

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> DAY 5 7:30
> Seems I have a problem , the geiser outside my cottage started leaking , opened the plastic cover, 8 #13 bolts is holing a seal or something , tightened them , water slowed down but still dripping , can I call Nedbank home insurance or is there a remedy ?



Plumbers are deemed essential services so you should be able to get someone out. Insurance should likely be available as well.
Worst case is empty the geyser, let it dry sufficiently, unbolt, silicone, rebolt, let dry (silicone curing times vary between 8 and like 100 hours), open water again.
Me, i would just call the plumber

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

Did a framed Tsuka coil yesterday when the boredom struck, 29g frames with 3x34g twisted cores and 0.3x0.1 Ribbon wire.

What to build today...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

this one dont understand why she cant go for a walk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Day 1 - Rewick and recoil Dvarw's
Day 2 - Sort out my T-Shirts
Day 3 - Clean my display cabinet and sort the vape gear!
Day 4 - Change my Remotes Battery
Day 5 - Clean Dvarw’s ready for rewicking!
Day 6 – Sorting the empty vape boxes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah we have this problem as well just over our boundary wall, which neighbours the vast leeuwkop prison complex- different animals though.
> There are many jackals and buck (i dont know which ones but they are all Bambi to me  , plus some others as well )
> at least twice a year they cull animals - you hear rifle shots going off in the early night. Its terrible.
> 
> We also have a small nature reserve of sorts across the road, so i've had our dogs wake me up a few times before because they have found a rabbit, baby hedgehog, meerkat, or mongoose in our garden (little miss pitbull once brought a baby hedgehog into our house ! )



I would love to find a baby hedgehog, i have always wanted one as a pet but they rather expensive, around R2000 - R3500 depending on if they the salt & Pepper (B&W) or the more rare cinnamon (Pink) so if you find another one let me know, Bear & Ollie needs a little hedgie sibling haha

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*Health dept seeks MSC Orchestra Cruise passengers after 2 test positive*
*
Read here*

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

By the time my Grandfather was my age, he had amassed a large collection of tins and glass jars filled with odds and ends. Today I can proudly say I have followed in his steps. Time to sort out my collection of screws, bolts and bric-a-brac laying around in the garage.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Here's to everyone that's with someone in this lockdown 
Use the time to mend what you need to

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Christos

CashKat88 said:


> I would love to find a baby hedgehog, i have always wanted one as a pet but they rather expensive, around R2000 - R3500 depending on if they the salt & Pepper (B&W) or the more rare cinnamon (Pink) so if you find another one let me know, Bear & Ollie needs a little hedgie sibling haha


I have caught a few in my yard or rather the dogs cornered a few and I captured them. 
I considered keeping them but read they have anxiety issues in captivity so I just release them back into the nature reserve...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> I have caught a few in my yard or rather the dogs cornered a few and I captured them.
> I considered keeping them but read they have anxiety issues in captivity so I just release them back into the nature reserve...



Yeah. I did the same.
Smelly little creatures as well but that may have been his anxiety letting out. Kept him in my dogs travel cage overnight until I could release into the reserve across the road. 

Nearly released a rabbit as well. Turned out to be one of the neighbours pets.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88

Christos said:


> I have caught a few in my yard or rather the dogs cornered a few and I captured them.
> I considered keeping them but read they have anxiety issues in captivity so I just release them back into the nature reserve...


I guess the wild ones will always be wild and in order to have one as a pet they need to be hand reared from lil baby hedgies. i will buy one one day though, awesome creatures

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

To MASK or NOT to MASK ??
Gov't can't make up their minds .
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...wearing-masks-and-gloves-in-south-africa.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SWAMBO is getting a bit too used to having a house husband. Tonight she asked for a creamy mushroom and smoked sausage pasta. Yes dear. Let's get cooking...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> SWAMBO is getting a bit too used to having a house husband. Tonight she asked for a creamy mushroom and smoked sausage pasta. Yes dear. Let's get cooking...
> View attachment 193343


I’ve been Mr Chef as well!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Paul33 said:


> I’ve been Mr Chef as well!!


Atleast now it is clear what I'm going to do this Lockdown period: I'm going to get fatter...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah we have this problem as well just over our boundary wall, which neighbours the vast leeuwkop prison complex- different animals though.
> There are many jackals and buck (i dont know which ones but they are all Bambi to me  , plus some others as well )
> at least twice a year they cull animals - you hear rifle shots going off in the early night. Its terrible.
> 
> We also have a small nature reserve of sorts across the road, so i've had our dogs wake me up a few times before because they have found a rabbit, baby hedgehog, meerkat, or mongoose in our garden (little miss pitbull once brought a baby hedgehog into our house ! )



Ah Leeuwkop brings back many memories. There used to be a Pistol Shooting Club there - I don't know if they still have it. Both my Mom and Dad were enthusiastic members and shot for Transvaal in competitions. I remember our Saturday afternoons there so well! I was a child then (about 10 years old or so) so I would be left to my own devices while they went to shoot and I would entertain myself in the Clubhouse. One of the rooms had a blackboard and I would pretend that I was a teacher, teaching English grammar. 

When the shooting for the afternoon ended, I was allowed on to the range to fire a few shots. My Dad insisted that I knew how to shoot - and knew enough to respect a gun. But the most fun was picking up the doppies (the empty bullet cartridges) afterwards. Can't remember now what I did with them though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 193344



Report her to 10111

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> To MASK or NOT to MASK ??
> Gov't can't make up their minds .
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...wearing-masks-and-gloves-in-south-africa.html


There’s a certainly a great benefit if we could all afford wearing masks and use them the right way. But, there are 2 downsides:
1.People do not know how to use them
2. People will develop a false sense of security and neglect social distancing
3. And I can safely say that we don’t have enough in the country. We don’t want to see people competing with healthcare professionals who are most in need for protective gear of which prices have badly soared with the increased demand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Ruwaid said:


> This makes me furious! I would have gladly driven over her entire garden after they did that to the Ostriches!



@Ruwaid Agree! And our community would definitely have turned against her if we knew who it was. The municipality of course refused to give her name. They just said that a woman had lodged many complaints.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> @Ruwaid Agree! And our community would definitely have turned against her if we knew who it was. The municipality of course refused to give her name. They just said that a woman had lodged many complaints.



Reminds me of when Sandton was complaining about jaded as making noise 
City parks removed alot of them 
2 weeks later Sandton was complaining about parktown prawns 
Hadedas used to eat them previously

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

I wonder if we're allowed to drive around? My doggie loves going for a drive, so what harm is there in my going for a drive around town?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> I wonder if we're allowed to drive around? My doggie loves going for a drive, so what harm is there in my going for a drive around town?



No you are not.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> I wonder if we're allowed to drive around? My doggie loves going for a drive, so what harm is there in my going for a drive around town?



You're not 
My complex has already kakked us out in advance 
Pretty much hou vas by die huis unless something urgent and essential to be done. 
Last thing I want is to encounter a faulty cop or army personell with my dog in the car.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> You're not
> My complex has already kakked us out in advance
> Pretty much hou vas by die huis unless something urgent and essential to be done.
> Last thing I want is to encounter a faulty cop or army personell with my dog in the car.



I agree! The last thing that I want is to be arrested as an example to others!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Novo Boy

hi
hope everyone is safe and making the most of the lockdown
my vape broke today and i now am screwed for the next 3 weeks... i really dont want to go back to ciggs
does anyone know where i could buy a new vape in this current situation??? it would be a huuge help
i smoke salt nic, so looking for a pod device
i live in jhb
thanks in advnce

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

I broke protocol today. Someone in the area was in desperate need of CBD juice, which he'd forgotten to buy before lockdown. He uses it for chronic back pain only. He's not a vaper, or a smoker for that matter. 

So I met him in the parking lot of Spar - but I went shopping too, so that I could truthfully say that I had gone shopping if someone queried my presence. It was a very quick meeting. He pulled up next to me, I gave him the bottle through the window, and off he went. And I GAVE it to him - I didn't sell it.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Novo Boy

Hooked said:


> I broke protocol today. Someone in the area was in desperate need of CBD juice, which he'd forgotten to buy before lockdown. He uses it for chronic back pain only. He's not a vaper, or a smoker for that matter.
> 
> So I met him in the parking lot of Spar - but I went shopping too, so that I could truthfully say that I had gone shopping if someone queried my presence. It was a very quick meeting. He pulled up next to me, I gave him the bottle through the window, and off he went. And I GAVE it to him - I didn't sell it.



Would u be willing to sell me ??? im really desperate


----------



## Novo Boy

if anyone could help me it would make this stressful time so much easier


----------



## Hooked

Novo Boy said:


> Would u be willing to sell me ??? im really desperate



How @Novo Boy? I'm in Cape Town and the couriers aren't working except for medical supplies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

I went back to the pharmacy today, to see if the flu vaccine had come in yet. Zilch - and I was told that they doubt that they will get any. Great. 

While I was there I thought that I may as well get a new thermometer, as I can't find mine. Just in case. I took the thermometer out of the box, turned it over and over but couldn't see a charging port. I asked the pharmacist how to charge it and she just burst out laughing. I'm just so used to charging everything!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Novo Boy

Hooked said:


> How @Novo Boy? I'm in Cape Town and the couriers aren't working except for medical supplies.


sorry i didnt realise you live in CT... thanks for replying.
if u know anyone in jhb that could help pls let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Our local supermarket, Spar, has introduced a new system. One can Whatsapp your order and once it's ready, they phone you to collect. You park your car in designated parking bays and they bring your groceries to the car, along with the credit card machine. Cash is not allowed. I think it's a brilliant idea, as one doesn't need to go into the supermarket at all. Besides, the temptation of buying a chocolate while waiting in the queue is removed!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Novo Boy said:


> sorry i didnt realise you live in CT... thanks for replying.
> if u know anyone in jhb that could help pls let me know



Sorry I don't and if I could help I would.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501

Hooked said:


> I broke protocol today. Someone in the area was in desperate need of CBD juice, which he'd forgotten to buy before lockdown. He uses it for chronic back pain only. He's not a vaper, or a smoker for that matter.
> 
> So I met him in the parking lot of Spar - but I went shopping too, so that I could truthfully say that I had gone shopping if someone queried my presence. It was a very quick meeting. He pulled up next to me, I gave him the bottle through the window, and off he went. And I GAVE it to him - I didn't sell it.



That's how it starts. Few years later they make tv series about you. 
"Breaking Bad" meets "Weeds"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 6
Got home past 6pm and probably got to sit in the office for 15min at most... crazy busy day.
We will be launching a massive screening and testing campaign around here tomorrow. A positive move.
Now I only want to sit and vape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> I agree! The last thing that I want is to be arrested as an example to others!!


I don't mind too much being arrested if I'm alone.
Car being impounded even is just material.
Wife will kill me if they impound the dog.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> Day 6
> Got home past 6pm and probably got to sit in the office for 15min at most... crazy busy day.
> We will be launching a massive screening and testing campaign around here tomorrow. A positive move.
> Now I only want to sit and vape!



Big ups Sir
To you, and to all those standing on the frontline trying to keep this monster at bay .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Novo Boy

anyone have a vape i can buy


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Day 6
> Got home past 6pm and probably got to sit in the office for 15min at most... crazy busy day.
> We will be launching a massive screening and testing campaign around here tomorrow. A positive move.
> Now I only want to sit and vape!



Echoing what @M.Adhir said
Thanks for helping us @Grand Guru 
You are a champion

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> I don't mind too much being arrested if I'm alone.
> Car being impounded even is just material.
> Wife will kill me if they impound the dog.



Agree! When I heard about that report my first reaction was dismay at the dog being impounded!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

@Novo Boy Just a thought ... Clicks & Dischem are open and they even deliver, although they've asked people to shop responsibly. If you're craving nicotine, perhaps you could buy Nicorette (nicotine chewing gum) from them? Not sure if they're allowed to sell it now, but it's worth a try. If you can get it, get the flavoured ones - Mint or Fruit. The Regular tastes awful!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

I've been on the forum for most of this evening and it's been great. The forum is my happy place and my relaxing place. 

But I'd be even happier if some peeps would continue with our Vapers' Bedtime Stories - even if it's just a sentence or two. 
Come on Guys 'n Gals - be a sport!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Should I be hospitalised because of Corona ....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked

I've just seen that the rules have changed and as of today 1 April, cigarette sales are allowed, so long as they are bought along with essentials. So surely vape juice and / or Twisp may also be sold, if it is usually sold by that supermarket?

https://www.westerncape.gov.za/news/helping-businesses-understand-and-adapt-lockdown-regulations

@Novo Boy @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

Novo Boy said:


> anyone have a vape i can buy



where in Joburg are you ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Grand Guru said:


> Day 6
> Got home past 6pm and probably got to sit in the office for 15min at most... crazy busy day.
> We will be launching a massive screening and testing campaign around here tomorrow. A positive move.
> Now I only want to sit and vape!


U deserve it bud. God bless and God speed through the next step in saving lives.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Novo Boy

vicTor said:


> where in Joburg are you ?


waverly


----------



## Room Fogger

Grand Guru said:


> Day 6
> Got home past 6pm and probably got to sit in the office for 15min at most... crazy busy day.
> We will be launching a massive screening and testing campaign around here tomorrow. A positive move.
> Now I only want to sit and vape!


Hats off to you in the frontlines @Grand Guru , thank you for what you are doing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

07.27 Day 7 

After the good rain last night , everything is fresh and clean in the garden , picked a few white roses and lavender to put at my Mom's ashes and photo , she would have been 99 today . There is no plans, depressed already and don't want to go read the latest news .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Don't even think of going surfing - unless it's on the Internet!


ARYANTO said:


> 07.27 Day 7
> 
> After the good rain last night , everything is fresh and clean in the garden , picked a few white roses and lavender to put at my Mom's ashes and photo , she would have been 99 today . There is no plans, depressed already and don't want to go read the latest news .



@ARYANTO No plans is a bad idea - you're going into a slump. Every night before you go to sleep, make a plan for the following day and stick to it. Even make a schedule for yourself and force yourself to stick to it. Don't think about it - just do whatever is on the schedule. Keep active physically and mentally. Doesn't matter what you do. Clean out cupboards; download audio books if you don't have real books at home. Stay away from the news for a day or two. *Hold yourself together my friend.*

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> 07.27 Day 7
> 
> After the good rain last night , everything is fresh and clean in the garden , picked a few white roses and lavender to put at my Mom's ashes and photo , she would have been 99 today . There is no plans, depressed already and don't want to go read the latest news .


Strength brother. Take comfort in the memories. 
This too shall pass

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Day 7:
Someones getting a good breakfast

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

Going over the top to get some food, hopefully i will return to my trench virus free but a mine field out there with the rate of infection in the UK!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid

SHEW...take care out there bud!! good luck

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## M.Adhir

something to keep the kiddies busy :




Thank me later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Day 1 - Rewick and recoil Dvarw's
Day 2 - Sort out my T-Shirts
Day 3 - Clean my display cabinet and sort the vape gear!
Day 4 - Change my Remotes Battery
Day 5 - Clean Dvarw’s ready for rewicking!
Day 6 - Sorting the empty vape boxes.
Day 7 - Testing wicking materials

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Back from a jog around the block, wasn’t bad at all, may try 2 tomorrow

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

I will have enough wicking material if the lockdown lasts for a hundred years!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

I could be some time!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Don't usually play these games but i'm bored, Just fill in the blanks

Bank acc number:
Card number:
Name on card:
Expiry date:
CCV:

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> DAY 5 7:30
> Fed the ''children'' at 5:30 and now they think the lounge, passage and my bedroom is part of the Monza track in Grand Prix , the 2 small one's is neck to neck and the big black ones are playing spectators - little misfits - I could have been sleeping. It's still quiet outside but the local jay-walkers will pop out of their hovels just now. Finished NARCOS Mexico last night and started S1of Narcos . Will keep you updated.
> 16:20
> Seems like the people are more relaxed and less edgy over the lock down , less ppl in general and no loiters today. Seems I have a problem , the geiser outside my cottage started leaking , opened the plastic cover, 8 #13 bolts is holing a seal or something , tightened them , water slowed down but still dripping , can I call Nedbank home insurance or is there a remedy ?


Glad you got this sorted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Today is more of a relaxed day than all the others before this.
Played monopoly till the early hours of the morning and the game is set to continue today,but for now a nice boring movie works just fine.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Day 7 of the Lockdown, Day 2 of the "Sort-&-Purge". It is slow going, I have this tendency to first sit and overthink every item I pick up . We'll get there.... eventually....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Day 7 of the Lockdown, Day 2 of the "Sort-&-Purge". It is slow going, I have this tendency to first sit and overthink every item I pick up . We'll get there.... eventually....
> View attachment 193408


Rule when doing a cleanup........

12 months since last time used, donate it to a bin or make it someone else's problem 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Two items you probably didn't know you had.
Or did you?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> Two items you probably didn't know you had.
> Or did you?


Very old, used to use them when I spray painted. Needs new cartridges though.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I will have enough wicking material if the lockdown lasts for a hundred years!
> View attachment 193401





Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Day 7 of the Lockdown, Day 2 of the "Sort-&-Purge". It is slow going, I have this tendency to first sit and overthink every item I pick up . We'll get there.... eventually....
> View attachment 193408



I can relate to this @Dela Rey Steyn 

I find things i hoard and then say to myself, i havent used it in like 2 years and probably won't - so I agree with @JurgensSt sentiments - but then a thought comes into my mind - "What if..." 

And then I get into trouble with my wife because she cannot believe I keep all these things for "in case".

Crazy - I know - and the problem is the stuff builds up and one puts off the purge - until one day its a BIG job...

Lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> I can relate to this @Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> I find things i hoard and then say to myself, i havent used it in like 2 years and probably won't - so I agree with @JurgensSt sentiments - but then a thought comes into my mind - "What if..."
> 
> And then I get into trouble with my wife because she cannot believe I keep all these things for "in case".
> 
> Crazy - I know - and the problem is the stuff builds up and one puts off the purge - until one day its a BIG job...
> 
> Lol



I used to have no problem throwing/giving stuff away. But in the past 2 years I have had a dozen cases of : "dammit! I just threw that out the other day!" when I needed something. So my process is very stringent now. I mentally go through all the places I can/could use the item. If I can't think of one, then it gets binned. Makes for slow progress and an irate SWAMBO, but atleast the garage is mine to do with as I please. Just running out of space lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I used to have no problem throwing/giving stuff away. But in the past 2 years I have had a dozen cases of : "dammit! I just threw that out the other day!" when I needed something. So my process is very stringent now. I mentally go through all the places I can/could use the item. If I can't think of one, then it gets binned. Makes for slow progress and an irate SWAMBO, but atleast the garage is mine to do with as I please. Just running out of space lol.





Silver said:


> I can relate to this @Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> I find things i hoard and then say to myself, i havent used it in like 2 years and probably won't - so I agree with @JurgensSt sentiments - but then a thought comes into my mind - "What if..."
> 
> And then I get into trouble with my wife because she cannot believe I keep all these things for "in case".
> 
> Crazy - I know - and the problem is the stuff builds up and one puts off the purge - until one day its a BIG job...
> 
> Lol



I know that feeling. You want to, but as soon as it's gone you need it and you have to buy a whole length of pipe for a ruler sized pieces needed and you end up with more left over than the first time.
Tough decision bro.
Try to organise as best you can.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

No fancy food tonight, just comfort food. My MA se vis koekies (less oil though, gotta stay healthy)

We can make it look fancy-ish though...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

It's brrr in jozi today 
Doggo got priorities here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Trying to play a game of Cards Against Humanity. Online. It's fun. Anyone else playinf anything interesting?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 7,
Speed cubing competition with my 9 year old daughter and losing everytime

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> View attachment 193426

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 193427


Die televisie en ek
Ons is nie vriende nie

Just bores me. No matter what's on, 10 minutes max and I'm cutting trees

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Novo Boy said:


> waverly


Did you come right?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Two items you probably didn't know you had.
> Or did you?


good eye .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 8 --07:55 [week one done]
After a very quiet day yesterday , ''our'' count stands at 1462 -82 up. We had rain in Jozi last night , so it's quiet and a bit chilly today.The streets are quiet and I haven't heard a taxi . One of the housemates went out yesterday and replenished my Coke and Zoo cookie supply ,nothing else needed. I look at the pile of tinned food on the lounge table and wonder why we have only used 1 tin of mixed vegs, and nothing else but 2 cans of dogfood .

But then ... in Port Shepston the Spar's shelves are empty and PnP is not far behind ,As per report from friends there. I'm looking after a ''baby'' vaper , one of the housemates have decided to start vaping , told him the ins and outs and started his merry journey with my red Gen and a Dead rabbit , he seems to be a flavour chaser and not a clouds man. Shame , he is so anxious to get his own gear -grin-. Wish I had a big brother to show me the ropes and save me a LOT of money .

16:53 - across the road from me is a guy with a bakkie that's in and out since this began , just now SAPS pulled him over and gave him a fine , now he's on the stoep performing ,don't think We'll hear him starting up soon. 
Till later fellows...

*LATEST *1505 - 43 up from yesterday

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

First week of Lockdown is over. It's a cold and overcast morning. Made myself a celebratory cup of "Polisie Koffie" with a tot of Rum. (if any DIY gurus ever get this profile right, I would buy it by the liters!) Strolled down to the Avo field of our landlord for a morning coffee & vape. Realised how thankful I am for all I have during these times. I did not "survive" the first week. There was nothing to survive. I have food on my table, a roof over my head. I get to spend quality time with my loved ones. There are a lot more people with a lot less than me, truly having to 'Survive' these next 2 weeks. Going to take some excess food to the local mission this afternoon. I implore all of us that are able to do so, to do the same. Have a great day fellow Forumites!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Day 8 --07:55 [week one done]
> One of the housemates went out yesterday and replenished my Coke and Zoo cookie supply ,nothing else needed. I look at the pile of tinned food on the lounge table and wonder why we have only used 1 tin of mixed vegs, and nothing else but 2 cans of dogfood .



Dammit i forgot the Zoo Biscuits again 
Been living off the Checkers Sixty60 app - they deliver in our area and i've managed to get bread, flour, yeast, yoghurt, butter without issues.
And only 60 minutes delivery time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> First week of Lockdown is over. It's a cold and overcast morning. Made myself a celebratory cup of "Polisie Koffie" with a tot of Rum. (if any DIY gurus ever get this profile right, I would buy it by the liters!) Strolled down to the Avo field of our landlord for a morning coffee & vape. Realised how thankful I am for all I have during these times. I did not "survive" the first week. There was nothing to survive. I have food on my table, a roof over my head. I get to spend quality time with my loved ones. There are a lot more people with a lot less than me, truly having to 'Survive' these next 2 weeks. Going to take some excess food to the local mission this afternoon. I implore all of us that are able to do so, to do the same. Have a great day fellow Forumites!
> View attachment 193444


 @Dela Rey Steyn you are so right bud...truly keeping all those in despair in our prayers each day. And wonderful act of kindness. We have been discussing the same for this week and plan on doing something like that this weekend but just don't know where. If any knows of places we can drop of clothes or extra food during this lockdown in the northern parts of Jozi please let me/us know!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Ruwaid

M.Adhir said:


> Dammit i forgot the Zoo Biscuits again
> Been living off the Checkers Sixty60 app - they deliver in our area and i've managed to get bread, flour, yeast, yoghurt, butter without issues.
> And only 60 minutes delivery time.


@M.Adhir thanks bud...downloading app now. That's damn efficient during these times!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Ruwaid said:


> @M.Adhir thanks bud...downloading app now. That's damn efficient during these times!



Yeah the longest delivery time i've faced with them was still same day delivery so was fine by me.
Just check areas though - its in pilot so very few areas being covered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ruwaid

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah the longest delivery time i've faced with them was still same day delivery so was fine by me.
> Just check areas though - its in pilot so very few areas being covered.


Yeah bru...some areas not covered as yet but im sure this will increase as the days go by.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Ruwaid said:


> @M.Adhir thanks bud...downloading app now. That's damn efficient during these times!



Why can't the S/O just give us one shopping list though
It's like we need or run out of one thing every day!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Day 8 --07:55 [week one done]
> After a very quiet day yesterday , ''our'' count stands at 1462 -82 up. We had rain in Jozi last night , so it's quiet and a bit chilly today.The streets are quiet and I haven't heard a taxi . One of the housemates went out yesterday and replenished my Coke and Zoo cookie supply ,nothing else needed. I look at the pile of tinned food on the lounge table and wonder why we have only used 1 tin of mixed vegs, and nothing else but 2 cans of dogfood .
> 
> But then ... in Port Shepston the Spar's shelves are empty and PnP is not far behind ,As per report from friends there. I'm looking after a ''baby'' vaper , one of the housemates have decided to start vaping , told him the ins and outs and started his merry journey with my red Gen and a Dead rabbit , he seems to be a flavour chaser and not a clouds man. Shame , he is so anxious to get his own gear -grin-. Wish I had a big brother to show me the ropes and save me a LOT of money . Till later fellows...



Good on you for showing him the ropes @ARYANTO 
He is lucky to have you to guide him
We often take for granted how much of a learning curve we enthusiasts have gone through 
And you are right it can save others a lot of cash and frustrations

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Did you come right?



He did indeed, thanks to @vicTor 

Check out this thread @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/help-needed-asap.t65898/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Dela Rey Steyn 

Nice of you to erect a tent in the garden for SWAMBO to sleep in.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

.... and you left her a cup of coffee at the fence.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> Nice of you to erect a tent in the garden for SWAMBO to sleep in.


I could do with your land and tent. Just received letter from NHS because my wife has a underlying condition. She is suppose to not leave the house for 12 weeks and for me to do all the shopping fetching medication etc which is no problem as that's what i have been doing anyway. But the letter goes on to say because i will be doing that even while keeping social distances there is a risk of me getting the virus so the letter says we should keep a distance of 3 metres apart, avoid being in the same living space, use separate bathrooms and sleep in separate beds. We only live in a tiny one bedroom flat!

Reactions: Can relate 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> I could do with your land and tent. Just received letter from NHS because my wife has a underlying condition. She is suppose to not leave the house for 12 weeks and for me to do all the shopping fetching medication etc which is no problem as that's what i have been doing anyway. But the letter goes on to say because i will be doing that even while keeping social distances there is a risk of me getting the virus so the letter says we should keep a distance of 3 metres apart, avoid being in the same living space, use separate bathrooms and sleep in separate beds. We only live in a tiny one bedroom flat!


They must sponsor you with a bigger house. The guy who wrote you the letter must be smoking some good stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> They must sponsor you with a bigger house. The guy who wrote you the letter must be smoking some good stuff!


Standard letter going to those with underlying conditions with instructions for others in household but yes whoever wrote the template letter is obviously on a good salary living in a large house and out of touch with the fact most people live like me, use different bathrooms lol i have never lived anywhere that had more than one bathroom!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Timwis said:


> I could do with your land and tent. Just received letter from NHS because my wife has a underlying condition. She is suppose to not leave the house for 12 weeks and for me to do all the shopping fetching medication etc which is no problem as that's what i have been doing anyway. But the letter goes on to say because i will be doing that even while keeping social distances there is a risk of me getting the virus so the letter says we should keep a distance of 3 metres apart, avoid being in the same living space, use separate bathrooms and sleep in separate beds. We only live in a tiny one bedroom flat!


That's crazy, how do they expect you to accomplish that? Because SWAMBO is the Matron at our local Private Hospital we are also separated from bed and table for the next few weeks/months as she is high risk for exposure. But we atleast have a spare bedroom. She also needs to keep a fair distance from my 68 year old father in law that lives with us. Thinking of you bud, stay strong and hope you find a way to make it work and keep your wife safe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> Nice of you to erect a tent in the garden for SWAMBO to sleep in.


Lockdown rules are rules, she needs to keep her distance!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That's crazy, how do they expect you to accomplish that? Because SWAMBO is the Matron at our local Private Hospital we are also separated from bed and table for the next few weeks/months as she is high risk for exposure. But we atleast have a spare bedroom. She also needs to keep a fair distance from my 68 year old father in law that lives with us. Thinking of you bud, stay strong and hope you find a way to make it work and keep your wife safe.


My wife said does that mean we can't have sex, to which i replied "it say's 3 metres, i only have 4 inches"

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> First week of Lockdown is over. It's a cold and overcast morning. Made myself a celebratory cup of "Polisie Koffie" with a tot of Rum. (if any DIY gurus ever get this profile right, I would buy it by the liters!) Strolled down to the Avo field of our landlord for a morning coffee & vape. Realised how thankful I am for all I have during these times. I did not "survive" the first week. There was nothing to survive. I have food on my table, a roof over my head. I get to spend quality time with my loved ones. There are a lot more people with a lot less than me, truly having to 'Survive' these next 2 weeks. Going to take some excess food to the local mission this afternoon. I implore all of us that are able to do so, to do the same. Have a great day fellow Forumites!
> View attachment 193444



Coffee with Rum - great idea for a coffee juice @Dela Rey Steyn. Maybe @YeOldeOke could give it a bash!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis

Hooked said:


> Coffee with Rum - great idea for a coffee juice @Dela Rey Steyn. Maybe @YeOldeOke could give it a bash!


Coffee with a dash of Brandy is rather lush as well!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> Coffee with a dash of Brandy is rather lush as well!


If you get the taste for it though have to be careful it doesn't evolve into Brandy with a dash of Coffee!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Here's something interesting to watch - they interviewed the organiser and showed clips from the drives on CNN this morning.

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/virtual-safari-from-home-spot-animals-big-5-real-time-2020-4
2 April 2020
*You can go on a virtual South African safari to spot the 'Big 5' in real-time from your couch*

"... Now you can add taking a South African safari to the list as experiential travel company andBeyond and wildlife broadcaster WildEarth have partnered up to stream game drives twice a day, which virtual adventurers can watch live from home during the whole of April.

Check the drive schedule and tune into Wildwatch Live for a sunrise or sunset safari with the aim of spotting the "Big Five" in real-time, including lions, leopards, elephants, and a variety of other animals.

The tours are hosted by andBeyond and WildEarth field guides across two South African game reserves: andBeyond Ngala Private Game Reserve and Djuma Private Game Reserve. Each session lasts for roughly three hours and watchers will be able to interact with the guides as if they were in an actual game drive vehicle.

Afternoon drives will have the first 45 minutes dedicated to younger wildlife fans - kids are invited to ask questions of the hosts on a selected day if parents sign them up through a specific portal. Or for personalised responses, families can email kidsquestions@wildearth.tv with their animal queries.

As well as the safari drives being broadcast on andBeyond's Facebook and YouTube channels, WildEarth and andBeyond are also running Instagram Live videos led by game reserve experts."

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 8.
Knocking of at midnight. Still 4 hours to go otherwise it’s routine apart that there’s no blood on the floor tonight thanks to the lockdown!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SWAMBO still busy working at the hospital, food done, day done, music playing, Vapes vaping, whisky sipping. It was a good day. Unfortunately people are not taking this Lockdown seriously. When I went in to town to drop off food earlier, the town was buzzing with people. We had our first official confirmed COVID19 case in town today. The gentleman had a cellphone shop in one of the rural areas and was operating until yesterday. Waiting on the bomb to drop here in Ltt.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> SWAMBO still busy working at the hospital, food done, day done, music playing, Vapes vaping, whisky sipping. It was a good day. Unfortunately people are not taking this Lockdown seriously. When I went in to town to drop off food earlier, the town was buzzing with people. We had our first official confirmed COVID19 case in town today. The gentleman had a cellphone shop in one of the rural areas and was operating until yesterday. Waiting on the bomb to drop here in Ltt.



Maybe NOW they'll take it seriously! I wonder how many customers he had been in contact with??

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> Maybe NOW they'll take it seriously! I wonder how many customers he had been in contact with??


I hope so @Hooked, it has the potential to get very ugly here in Limpopo. Very limited resources, a large population of immuno-compromised people, these things do not "mix well"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

Somebody used my driveway for a U-turn and drove off. Opened 2 beers for nothing now.

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Resistance

I went out to get some tomatoes this afternoon. The roads was more quiet,bit I don't think it has anything to do with the issue the world is facing. I think it has a bit more to do with finances.
People are buying one of necessary food items like onions, tomatoes and potatoes.
Single portion sugar and coffee.
This is starting to get worry some. It's Friday and people don't have...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> I went out to get some tomatoes this afternoon. The roads was more quiet,bit I don't think it has anything to do with the issue the world is facing. I think it has a bit more to do with finances.
> People are buying one of necessary food items like onions, tomatoes and potatoes.
> Single portion sugar and coffee.
> This is starting to get worry some. It's Friday and people don't have...


I get your point @Resistance. I’m not particularly in favour of a welfare society but in these tough times, people can judge whether their governments are caring or not. If you lock people in their homes, then you’d better make sure that the poorest of the poor has something to fill his stomach and to warm his kids up in those chilly nights. It’s heart breaking

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

By the time lockdown is over

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Eh lockdown insomnia is real 
Too much stress

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Eh lockdown insomnia is real
> Too much stress



Hope you manage to sleep @M.Adhir 
I have been waking up earlier than normal lately

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I have food on my table, a roof over my head. I get to spend quality time with my loved ones. There are a lot more people with a lot less than me, truly having to 'Survive' these next 2 weeks. Going to take some excess food to the local mission this afternoon. I implore all of us that are able to do so, to do the same. Have a great day fellow Forumites!
> View attachment 193444



@Dela Rey Steyn This x 100000000000000000000000000000000000000
We really have to keep in mind the millions/billions of people who survive only on a day to day basis by working at whatever little jobs they can possibly get. They have no net to carry them through even a few days, no money in the bank, many people in tiny shacks, that's real desperation. Keep perspective when we ***** and moan about everything.

Their suffering is deep and real. Being stuck in a house with food deliveries for a few weeks and seeing your bank account shrink, well thats luxury.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 9 - 09:05
Woke up later than normal , but that's ok, only went to bed 01:00 after watching CONTAGION and TRAIN TO BUSAN - It's still raining cats and dogs ,the temps have dropped as well , we are going to have many sick people soon , privileged me slept with my warm blanket , I am really depressed if I think of those 1000's less fortunate than me/us . The tally reached 1505- 8 deaths last night . There is no activity in my street , not even a car after yesterday's incident with Mr Up and down .09:58
Bloomberg :The new coronavirus has now infected more than 1 million people across the world, a milestone reached just four months after it first surfaced in the Chinese city of Wuhan. More than 53,000 have died and 211,000 recovered in what has become the biggest global public health crisis of our time.
Updates as things develop.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Scary stuff ,EOH is an IT company
mybroadband
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...s-and-a-4-day-workweek.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ruwaid

I can relate to all of us who are having hard times sleeping cos of stress right now. Was watching the news and health dept says that they PREDICT 60% of people in Gauteng will get this virus. I really pray that infections in SA are along a flatter curve rather than a very very steep incline and all at once/or like wild fire like Italy as an example. Because if all our measures fail in preventing infection, I would choose to get it now rather later when the hospitals and health facilities are able to cope with infections.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Scary stuff ,EOH is an IT company
> mybroadband
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...s-and-a-4-day-workweek.html?source=newsletter


The first signs of the 2nd Great Depression...tough times ahead. Our kids are bound to suffer from the greed and recklessness of our generation. We didn’t learn from the 2008 financial crisis in fact things got worse in the last 3 years.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ruwaid

Grand Guru said:


> The first signs of the 2nd Great Depression...tough times ahead. Our kids are bound to suffer from the greed and recklessness of our generation. We didn’t learn from the 2008 financial crisis in fact things got worse in the last 3 years.


this is more depressing than scary when we think about the futures of our children. Even moving abroad won't mean much due to this being a global crisis.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Silver said:


> Hope you manage to sleep @M.Adhir
> I have been waking up earlier than normal lately



Crashed around 5am.
Woke up at 6.

Its starting to take its toll. 

Hopefully better days will come.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Eh lockdown insomnia is real
> Too much stress



CBD might help. It works for some people, but not for others. And CBD is allowed to be delivered during lockdown, if it's from a CBD shop/Clicks/Dischem. 
This shop is doing deliveries https://cbdshop.co.za/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Day 9 - 09:05
> Woke up later than normal , but that's ok, only went to bed 01:00 after watching CONTAGION and TRAIN TO BUSAN - It's still raining cats and dogs ,the temps have dropped as well , we are going to have many sick people soon , privileged me slept with my warm blanket , I am really depressed if I think of those 1000's less fortunate than me/us . The tally reached 1505- 8 deaths last night . There is no activity in my street , not even a car after yesterday's incident with Mr Up and down .09:58
> Bloomberg :The new coronavirus has now infected more than 1 million people across the world, a milestone reached just four months after it first surfaced in the Chinese city of Wuhan. More than 53,000 have died and 211,000 recovered in what has become the biggest global public health crisis of our time.
> Updates as things develop.



It's truly quite unbelievable, isn't it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Yesterday someone messaged me to say that he had a gift for me. He was making it and when done he would drive past and throw it over the wall and let me know when he had done so. I was so excited I could hardly contain myself. Not only to be getting a gift, which I never do (only my brother and I are left in the family and we don't exchange gifts) but also out of curiosity.

He threw it over the wall and I rushed to fetch it. This is what I found.




And here I was thinking maybe he was giving me some of his mother's cupcakes or something like that. 

I explained that I don't use the other stuff, but that I appreciate his thoughtfulness. I also offered to return it, since I know that it's a precious commodity and he accepted the return - driving past again, so that I could throw it over the wall.

I often find that people assume that because I vape, I use the other stuff. I wonder why that is? It's a very skewed perception of vaping and vapers, isn't it? Granted, there are many vapers who do, but it doesn't mean that because you vape you use the other stuff as well.

The highlight of all of this was the messages which we exchanged. .

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## M.Adhir

It's brrr cold in jozi this am 
Seems a seal has taken refuge in our lounge for warmth

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

After a very late shift last night, SWAMBO gets to spend the morning in before having to go in again later to give training to some new temp staff. I made a us a full breakfast fry-up, and now we are watching a movie together. The doggos are helping us to keep a good distance.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 9,
Lazy day... I got out of bed 2 or 3 times to go to the kitchen. Listening to music, watching the bees gathering nectar and vaping on my squonk setup.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Day 9 - 09:05
> Woke up later than normal , but that's ok, only went to bed 01:00 after watching CONTAGION and TRAIN TO BUSAN - It's still raining cats and dogs ,the temps have dropped as well , we are going to have many sick people soon , privileged me slept with my warm blanket , I am really depressed if I think of those 1000's less fortunate than me/us . The tally reached 1505- 8 deaths last night . There is no activity in my street , not even a car after yesterday's incident with Mr Up and down .09:58
> Bloomberg :The new coronavirus has now infected more than 1 million people across the world, a milestone reached just four months after it first surfaced in the Chinese city of Wuhan. More than 53,000 have died and 211,000 recovered in what has become the biggest global public health crisis of our time.
> Updates as things develop.



And the global spread could have been prevented if foreigners in China didn't throw their toys out of the cot and insist on going back to their home countries. The virus would have been contained in China. Look at Italy - one person who had been in China returned to Italy ... and that's how it started.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Made me an ice cream milkshake to try and cheer up

Tin Roof Salted Caramel and Dark Choc Toasted Almond. With a shot of double espresso.
Love in a Glass

PS Don't listen to your wife when she says she doesn't want milkshake. She will drink half of yours!

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Hooked said:


> And the global spread could have been prevented if foreigners in China didn't throw their toys out of the cot and insist on going back to their home countries. The virus would have been contained in China. Look at Italy - one person who had been in China returned to Italy ... and that's how it started.


In all fairness quite possibly me and you if we were in a foreign country and a virus broke out that was a killer we would of been on the first flights home, it's easy to criticise in hindsight and when we are not in that position!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Made me an ice cream milkshake to try and cheer up
> 
> Tin Roof Salted Caramel and Dark Choc Toasted Almond. With a shot of double espresso.
> Love in a Glass
> 
> PS Don't listen to your wife when she says she doesn't want milkshake. She will drink half of yours!
> 
> View attachment 193494



My word, that sounds and looks good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Timwis said:


> In all fairness quite possibly me and you if we were in a foreign country and a virus broke out that was a killer we would of been on the first flights home, it's easy to criticise in hindsight and when we are not in that position!



I guess you're right...


----------



## Timwis

Hooked said:


> I guess you're right...


In fact the UK Governments position is they have told all British people who are abroad to return home and are arranging to charter flights from places there is no travel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Timwis said:


> In fact the UK Governments position is they have told all British people who are abroad to return home and are arranging to charter flights from places there is no travel.



SA is doing similar.
Provided youre not symptomatic when boarding the plane.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

I decided it was soup night. Then we made a few chips for those that wanted something extra ,but two bowls and a cup of tea was good enough for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> I decided it was soup night. Then we made a few chips for those that wanted something extra ,but two bowls and a cup of tea was good enough for me.


Sounds good, already had two batches down the hatch, doing two more tomorrow, one with chicken one with some mince. Best food especially with the weather.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Sounds good, already had two batches down the hatch, doing two more tomorrow, one with chicken one with some mince. Best food especially with the weather.


I will surely be having some more in the week. It's the food of gods

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 10,
Started my shift at midnight. It’s nice and quiet for now. I’m loving this lockdown

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Sounds good, already had two batches down the hatch, doing two more tomorrow, one with chicken one with some mince. Best food especially with the weather.


Chicken sounds nice but I don't like meat in the soup. I take it out and eat it seperate.
Seafood is on another level ,throw in as much seafood as you like and the broth must be light. Winner winner seafood dinner!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Fixed myself a big bowl of Ice Cream, with chopped Banana and Honey drizzled over the top, then some Zzzzzzzzz's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Grand Guru said:


> Day 10,
> Started my shift at midnight. It’s nice and quiet for now. I’m loving this lockdown



Yes, night shifts are awesome! I sit and watch movies all night long and no one bothers me. The people under my command are out on the vehicles looking for chancers and either chase them home or arrest them, but our area is very quiet and dead at night anyway (pre-corona) so now it's completely dead. I love it. It's like I'm already on pension.....lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> Yes, night shifts are awesome! I sit and watch movies all night long and no one bothers me. The people under my command are out on the vehicles looking for chancers and either chase them home or arrest them, but our area is very quiet and dead at night anyway (pre-corona) so now it's completely dead. I love it. It's like I'm already on pension.....lol



That’s interesting @zadiac 
Would you say crime overall is lower during lockdown compared to before?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

DAY 10 09:30
Crashed last night unusually early 10 pm and only woke up at 9am , heard a car or two but nothing else , the sun is out for a change . Think the local wildlife will pop out later. Picked up the news on Broadband - not too rosey. https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...y-several-weeks-report.html?source=newsletter
If lockdown continues we are all going to be bankrupt , the companies are going to fall like flies . Latest count from yesterday shows an increase from 43 to 80 - we are standing at *1585* as of this morning .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> DAY 10 09:30
> Crashed last night unusually early 10 pm and only woke up at 9am , heard a car or two but nothing else , the sun is out for a change . Think the local wildlife will pop out later. Picked up the news on Broadband - not too rosey. https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...y-several-weeks-report.html?source=newsletter
> If lockdown continues we are all going to be bankrupt , the companies are going to fall like flies . Latest count from yesterday shows an increase from 43 to 80 - we are standing at *1585* as of this morning .



Perhaps some restrictions would continue for longer than 21 days but if the people don’t get back to work and try get the economy going I think it’s going to be harder to start it up again.

It’s a trade off

Was a tough decision for the authorities to impose the current lockdown. I imagine it’s going to be an even tougher decision on the issue of extending it...

Just holding thumbs for the best or least damaging outcome for all

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Perhaps some restrictions would continue for longer than 21 days but if the people don’t get back to work and try get the economy going I think it’s going to be harder to start it up again.
> 
> It’s a trade off
> 
> Was a tough decision for the authorities to impose the current lockdown. I imagine it’s going to be even a tougher decision on the issue of extending it...
> 
> Just holding thumbs for the best or least damaging outcome for all


If they extend it i doubt if the economy will recover. The major issue is small business, i feel for them. Most will not make it through the current lockdown financially, nevermind an extension.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO

My broadband: more goods to buy instore .
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...essential-goods-now-da.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ARYANTO said:


> My broadband: more goods to buy instore .
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...essential-goods-now-da.html?source=newsletter


I fully agree. But with the DA, a fart has more credibility

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> If they extend it i doubt if the economy will recover. The major issue is small business, i feel for them. Most will not make it through the current lockdown financially, nevermind an extension.



Agreed @SmokeyJoe , we are in for a tough ride either way

But I do think the economy will recover eventually - it just means it might take longer...
V shaped recovery looking less likely...
More like a U shape with a longer bottom part...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Heavy prep underway, have a Potjie competition starting at 12. We are 5 households having a virtual comp, each with a theme, team and Potjie name.
SWAMBO and I got Domestic Violence as a theme  these random generators are screwy. But no problem. Team Ike and Tina, and our Potjie is a Moer-By-Pot named: 'I don't want to fight'
Time to light the fire!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Raslin

Just been to Dischem to get some VG. Almost collapsed R42 for 200ml. But what can a guy do in these tough times, got to make juice.....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Raslin said:


> Just been to Dischem to get some VG. Almost collapsed R42 for 200ml. But what can a guy do in these tough times, got to make juice.....


But that's only £1.80 that's not expensive!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> But that's only £1.80 that's not expensive!


You can get 1 liter for R47
https://vapehyper.co.za/collections...ts/vegetable-glycerine-bp?variant=40949311558

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> You can get 1 liter for R47
> https://vapehyper.co.za/collections...ts/vegetable-glycerine-bp?variant=40949311558


£5 (R117) is a very good price in the UK! @RainstormZA mentioned that when DIYing the juice tastes different in the UK and put it down to the concentrates but maybe it's the difference in VG quality!


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> £5 (R117) is a very good price in the UK! @RainstormZA mentioned that when DIYing the juice tastes different in the UK and put it down to the concentrates but maybe it's the difference in VG quality!


I don’t think there’s any difference in quality. Prices of commodities varies from country to country based on many factors... we need an economist here as I am no expert in the field.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> I don’t think there’s any difference in quality. Prices of commodities varies from country to country based on many factors... we need an economist here as I am no expert in the field.


The DiY VG, PG, Nicotine etc we can only buy in UK is the exact same quality as juice manufacturers use. Looking on that site, how unbelievably cheap all the e-liquid ingredients are yet your manufactured juice is so expensive compared to the UK i would be suspicious they are not the same quality. Either that's the case or your juice manufacturers are disgustingly greedy and taking the p**s, it's one or the other!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Heavy prep underway, have a Potjie competition starting at 12. We are 5 households having a virtual comp, each with a theme, team and Potjie name.
> SWAMBO and I got Domestic Violence as a theme  these random generators are screwy. But no problem. Team Ike and Tina, and our Potjie is a Moer-By-Pot named: 'I don't want to fight'
> Time to light the fire!
> View attachment 193524



Wow that is amazing @Dela Rey Steyn 
A virtual potjie competition
So cool

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Wow that is amazing @Dela Rey Steyn
> A virtual potjie competition
> So cool


It's something different to keep us together while still staying apart. Will let you know how it went.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo in the garden! OneginR and Dvarw DL is with us!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spotted Rock Snake came to visit and social distancing dictates it has to go back into the gorge!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> Spotted Rock Snake came to visit and social distancing dictates it has to go back into the gorge!
> View attachment 193528
> View attachment 193529
> View attachment 193530


What a beauty!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I have a menagerie of mods to support me during this "tough" competition...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher - that snake!
Gives me the heeby jeebies!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I have a menagerie of mods to support me during this "tough" competition...
> View attachment 193535



So great to see @Dela Rey Steyn - thanks for sharing
Now Im hungry!

Nice to see Taviro standing proudly there in the juice lineup

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> So great to see @Dela Rey Steyn - thanks for sharing
> Now Im hungry!
> 
> Nice to see Taviro standing proudly there in the juice lineup



I don't think I would have had any lineup if Taviro wasn't there!
Crunch time! Just added my secret weapon for the comp! Sous Kleitjies! (dumplings) hope this pulls us through!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> Fixed myself a big bowl of Ice Cream, with chopped Banana and Honey drizzled over the top, then some Zzzzzzzzz's


This was lush, need to get DIY head on and come up with some similar e-liquid, not a coolant fan though so maybe something along the lines of a Banana Custard with Bavarian Cream and Honey! Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaas...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaas...
> View attachment 193544


Stew and dumplings can't be beat, love adding a good splash of Tabasco on a Winters night!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> Stew and dumplings can't be beat, love adding a good splash of Tabasco on a Winters night!


It reminded of this...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

We got 2nd place in the Potjie comp, winning team did Mad Max theme.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*Disturbing news - The Citizen /Rapport 05/04*
* In the projections of a US consultancy firm, it reports that South Africa’s Covid-19 cases may only peak by June, making it feasible that lockdown would end in August. *
While South Africa approaches the middle of its 21-day lockdown, it has emerged that lockdown may have to be extended by between two and four months.

According to Rapport, these projections were made by US business consultancy firm Boston Consulting Group (BCG).

In BCG’s projections, it reports that South Africa’s Covid-19 cases may only peak by June, making it feasible that lockdown would end in August.
#############
* An SA Police Service member attached to the visible policing division in Pretoria has tested positive for the coronavirus. *
AfriForum said in a statement on Thursday that the Gauteng provincial police department had refused to accept hand sanitiser from minority rights body AfriForum.

This while a major police officer had to be evacuated and sanitised after a police employee in a Pretoria SAPS office tested positive for Covid-19.

The Office of the Divisional Commissioner in Arcadia, Pretoria, has now been shut down until 7 April.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> *Disturbing news - The Citizen /Rapport 05/04*
> * In the projections of a US consultancy firm, it reports that South Africa’s Covid-19 cases may only peak by June, making it feasible that lockdown would end in August. *
> While South Africa approaches the middle of its 21-day lockdown, it has emerged that lockdown may have to be extended by between two and four months.
> 
> According to Rapport, these projections were made by US business consultancy firm Boston Consulting Group (BCG).
> 
> In BCG’s projections, it reports that South Africa’s Covid-19 cases may only peak by June, making it feasible that lockdown would end in August.



Informative. I'm not too trusting of foreign financial 'superpowers' at the moment though. 
Look at how the US has forced the companies producing stuff to divert and hold stock within the US. An example is the covid test kit- the only other supplier is Switzerland. The US labs have been given quotas to meet for internal consumption, meaning they pretty much cant export. Same with masks, shipments have been diverted to the US. 

This virus is turning into a numbers game. I forsee two major powers emerging. Everybody else will be collateral damage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Fines:*
“For example, failure to confine oneself to his or her place of residence, a fine of R1 500 is applicable for a first-time offender, and a fine of R5 000 for any gathering of more than 50 people. No admission of guilt for second and repeat offenders,” Louw-Mjonondwane said.*The Citizen*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked

Raslin said:


> Just been to Dischem to get some VG. Almost collapsed R42 for 200ml. But what can a guy do in these tough times, got to make juice.....



What is VG used for, other than vape juice?


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *Fines:*
> “For example, failure to confine oneself to his or her place of residence, a fine of R1 500 is applicable for a first-time offender, and a fine of R5 000 for any gathering of more than 50 people. No admission of guilt for second and repeat offenders,” Louw-Mjonondwane said.*The Citizen*



I don't understand how they can even allow a gathering of 50 people! I know that it's for funerals, but do they think that if the gathering is limited to an arbitrary number of 50, there will magically be no chance of the virus spreading if just one person has it??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> What is VG used for, other than vape juice?


Vegetable glycerin is widely used in the food, cosmetics and pharmaceutical industries.

For instance, it is often added to foods to help oil and water-based ingredients mix, sweetening or moistening the final product.

It can be also used to prevent ice crystals from forming in frozen foods, such as low-fat frozen yogurt, ice cream and other desserts.

Glycerin is a common ingredient in pharmaceutical drugs, including heart medication, suppositories, cough remedies and anesthetics.

Additionally, you can find vegetable glycerin in toothpaste, as it helps prevent the toothpaste from drying out or hardening in the tube.

What’s more, it’s commonly added to soaps, candles, lotions, deodorants and makeup.

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/vegetable-glycerin#uses

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Adephi

So with a most likely extension of this lockdown (3 months according to Rapport but not confirmed) we might have another problem.

Any tried and trusted homemade pineapple beer recipes. Or any other homemade beer that can be made with household stuffs.

Asking for a friend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> So with a most likely extension of this lockdown (3 months according to Rapport but not confirmed) we might have another problem.
> 
> Any tried and trusted homemade pineapple beer recipes. Or any other homemade beer that can be made with household stuffs.
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Got you covered :
https://drinksfeed.com/make-your-own-alcoholic-pineapple-brew/

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Interesting survey being done on mental well-being during the lockdown
http://drc.f672a8fc7029.sgizmo.com/s3/

You can win a R1,000 spa voucher if you take part in the survey

What I liked is that at the end of it they show you all the results so far.
Quite interesting

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 11 - 04:20 am 
Woke up super early , bit stressed about financials , I've got a couple in my cottage and it appears that they won't be able to pay the rent for April , because they can't work and the co. is closed till end of the month[extended lockdown] . I guess it's up to me to be a fairy godmother and write it off
the rent - but Nedbank still insists that I must pay my bond . The co. I work for is closed till end April too , I do have back-up ,but how long can I afford and continue to support the whole clan ?
Anyway enough rambling , the infections stand at *1655* -seventy up from Saturday .Intend to go shopping later for a few basics and replenish zoo cookies and Coke .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Day 11 - 04:20 am
> Woke up super early , bit stressed about financials , I've got a couple in my cottage and it appears that they won't be able to pay the rent for April , because they can't work and the co. is closed till end of the month[extended lockdown] . I guess it's up to me to be a fairy godmother and write it off
> the rent - but Nedbank still insists that I must pay my bond . The co. I work for is closed till end April too , I do have back-up ,but how long can I afford and continue to support the whole clan ?
> Anyway enough rambling , the infections stand at *1655* -seventy up from Saturday .Intend to go shopping later for a few basics and replenish zoo cookies and Coke .



Ah man, sorry to hear @ARYANTO
I am also up early
I was going to say ask Nedbank if you can get some relief of sorts on the bond. I am sure this situation is going to happen a lot. As a matter of interest, is your company paying you for April even though they are closed?

Another question, do you only eat Zoo biscuits and coke?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Silver said:


> Ah man, sorry to hear @ARYANTO
> I am also up early
> I was going to say ask Nedbank if you can get some relief of sorts on the bond. I am sure this situation is going to happen a lot. As a matter of interest, is your company paying you for April even though they are closed?
> 
> Another question, do you only eat Zoo biscuits and coke?


It's an awkward situation as absolutely no fault of housemates why they can't pay so just hope the same humanity is shown to @ARYANTO as he is showing quite rightly to his housemates! For the record @Silver i personally consume absolutely everything apart from Zoo biscuits and Coke!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## mad_hatter

https://www.timeslive.co.za/amp/new...&utm_source=Twitter&__twitter_impression=true

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis

mad_hatter said:


> https://www.timeslive.co.za/amp/new...&utm_source=Twitter&__twitter_impression=true
> 
> Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


Wow this looks very similar to PPI which caused an uproar a few years back in the UK as it added to the cost of loans without those taking out loans realising it was part of the cost and was decided it was mis-sold as it had very little benefit to most that was sold it without even being aware they were paying for it and the banks had to refund everyone who had ever had it attached unknowingly to loans etc. It seems your banks have been up to the same tricks but actually as turned out to possibly be a saviour for many South Africans that's if that report is accurate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo

Silver said:


> Ah man, sorry to hear @ARYANTO
> I am also up early
> I was going to say ask Nedbank if you can get some relief of sorts on the bond. I am sure this situation is going to happen a lot. As a matter of interest, is your company paying you for April even though they are closed?
> 
> Another question, do you only eat Zoo biscuits and coke?


Yip.... Nedbank has a campaign going. Few options to tailor make your needs. They will obviously assess your situation first... so give them a call bud.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Vegetable glycerin is widely used in the food, cosmetics and pharmaceutical industries.
> 
> For instance, it is often added to foods to help oil and water-based ingredients mix, sweetening or moistening the final product.
> 
> It can be also used to prevent ice crystals from forming in frozen foods, such as low-fat frozen yogurt, ice cream and other desserts.
> 
> Glycerin is a common ingredient in pharmaceutical drugs, including heart medication, suppositories, cough remedies and anesthetics.
> 
> Additionally, you can find vegetable glycerin in toothpaste, as it helps prevent the toothpaste from drying out or hardening in the tube.
> 
> What’s more, it’s commonly added to soaps, candles, lotions, deodorants and makeup.
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/vegetable-glycerin#uses



Thanks @Adephi, but all of the above are cases where glycerin is used in the manufacture of products - but why would one be able to buy it at Clicks/Dischem? What use does the man-in-the-street have for it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> Thanks @Adephi, but all of the above are cases where glycerin is used in the manufacture of products - but why would one be able to buy it at Clicks/Dischem? What use does the man-in-the-street have for it?


Hi @Hooked maybe this will help
https://essentiallynatural.co.za/pr...MI9Ozbj4XT6AIVh_dRCh3pSgntEAQYAyABEgK_j_D_BwE

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Made me an ice cream milkshake to try and cheer up
> 
> Tin Roof Salted Caramel and Dark Choc Toasted Almond. With a shot of double espresso.
> Love in a Glass
> 
> PS Don't listen to your wife when she says she doesn't want milkshake. She will drink half of yours!
> 
> View attachment 193494
> 
> 
> View attachment 193495



I've been wanting to make my own ice-cream for a while now, as I can't get diabetic ice-cream in my town. My brother has an ice-cream machine and he uses real fruit for flavouring, but again, fruit is high in sugar so not suitable for me. 

Since food-grade flavouring is supposedly used in vape juice, I was thinking of using that for flavouring. If one looks at Flovor West's website, they don't even mention vaping. Imagine the amazing ice-creams I could make!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Hooked said:


> Thanks @Adephi, but all of the above are cases where glycerin is used in the manufacture of products - but why would one be able to buy it at Clicks/Dischem? What use does the man-in-the-street have for it?


Cooking as explained, is used in catering industry! So can also be part of the food cupboard for the occasional recipe especially frozen desserts!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi @Hooked maybe this will help
> https://essentiallynatural.co.za/pr...MI9Ozbj4XT6AIVh_dRCh3pSgntEAQYAyABEgK_j_D_BwE


Yep has loads of uses, i've had VG on occasions before vaping even was a thing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi @Hooked maybe this will help
> https://essentiallynatural.co.za/pr...MI9Ozbj4XT6AIVh_dRCh3pSgntEAQYAyABEgK_j_D_BwE



Ah yes, very helpful, thanks @MrGSmokeFree! You've given me an idea now!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We got 2nd place in the Potjie comp, winning team did Mad Max theme.
> View attachment 193551
> View attachment 193552
> View attachment 193553



That's amazing! What fun! And how fortunate you are to have neighbours who are willing to play along!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Day 11 - 04:20 am
> Woke up super early , bit stressed about financials , I've got a couple in my cottage and it appears that they won't be able to pay the rent for April , because they can't work and the co. is closed till end of the month[extended lockdown] . I guess it's up to me to be a fairy godmother and write it off
> the rent - but Nedbank still insists that I must pay my bond . The co. I work for is closed till end April too , I do have back-up ,but how long can I afford and continue to support the whole clan ?
> Anyway enough rambling , the infections stand at *1655* -seventy up from Saturday .Intend to go shopping later for a few basics and replenish zoo cookies and Coke .



How sad that Nedbank doesn't give bond payments a "holiday". It's the least that they could do. How can people pay their bonds if they don't have an income???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Day 11 : I have not been out of the house since the lock down started and after keeping a eye on this thread I have a sudden urge for Coke and Zoo Cookies thank you @ARYANTO 

We are all facing the same battle but remember there is always a light at the end of the tunnel my friend.

https://businesstech.co.za/news/ban...o-help-south-africans-hit-by-coronavirus/amp/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Looks to be another beautiful day in Durbs today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Asterix

Rob Fisher said:


> Looks to be another beautiful day in Durbs today!
> View attachment 193582


Damn, that looks good. And I was supposed to be there with my son for Senior Nationals gala. Oh well.... SwimSA have optimistically rescheduled for end June. We shall sea (sic).

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> How sad that Nedbank doesn't give bond payments a "holiday". It's the least that they could do. How can people pay their bonds if they don't have an income???


They apparently do but will it help me to take a ''holiday'' now and try catching up 3 mnts later with increase premiums ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha

Hooked said:


> I've just seen that the rules have changed and as of today 1 April, cigarette sales are allowed, so long as they are bought along with essentials. So surely vape juice and / or Twisp may also be sold, if it is usually sold by that supermarket?
> 
> https://www.westerncape.gov.za/news/helping-businesses-understand-and-adapt-lockdown-regulations
> 
> @Novo Boy @HPBotha


i sent through a request to our legal team.... i am worried though that more people will now start going back to ciggies, which we know is a bad move and probably the worst thing that could happen to anyone compromised with COVID19!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

@Silver (who asked) and anyone else:

If you're looking for N95 masks contact Gino , the owner of Gadget Fundi . *Mobile 071 471 2525.*

This is a message from Gino:
"I have these available selling mainly medical professionals, best ones I have seen so far, from Europe with a respirator valve, makes it a lot more easier to breath through, proper N95/FFP2 spec,"

I ordered a few on Friday and they were couriered on the same day. (He may courier them because they're medical products.)
His service is superb - as it always is!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Ah man, sorry to hear @ARYANTO
> I am also up early
> I was going to say ask Nedbank if you can get some relief of sorts on the bond. I am sure this situation is going to happen a lot. As a matter of interest, is your company paying you for April even though they are closed?
> 
> Another question, do you only eat Zoo biscuits and coke?


Coca Cola is my only drink except beer ,etc . People have nailed me over it but it is what it is , Zoo cookies is a recent addiction , there is always a packet next to the pc . The co. is only paying for the first two weeks , the rest is grin and bear it , we are prohibited to take normal leave for the balance of April .The situation is not desperate yet and there is a reasonable amount of ''emergency'' funds , but if I demolish it now , how do I replenish it in future .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

11:55 Back from the hunt ,idiocy and warped simple mindedness at it's best at PnP - Charcoal and firelighter on the list of NON essential goods - WTF
so I had to remove it from my trolley , how can it be non essential .South Africans braai , finish , are they scared we are going to pelt the SAPS van with chunks of charcoal or what ??? Drove around the corner to Engen , got firelighters and charcoal - tonight we shall braai .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

UBER to the rescue:
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/it-s...ivers-essential-products-in-south-africa.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> But that's only £1.80 that's not expensive!


Cost of living is not the same. So the comparable doesn't add up.
The difference is here for every two people R100 is either pocket change or a days money.(yes some people still get paid that per day)
If you had to directly convert to £42 it would be expensive.
I'm not doing a proper math equation I just want to clarify the reasoning,because ever since vaping ... Even pharmacies started charging more for VG

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> That’s interesting @zadiac
> Would you say crime overall is lower during lockdown compared to before?



It's difficult to say as my area has a low crime rate anyway. We've seen a decrease so far overall, but I think you'll only see it in larger places.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ruwaid

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Day 11 : I have not been out of the house since the lock down started and after keeping a eye on this thread I have a sudden urge for Coke and Zoo Cookies thank you @ARYANTO
> 
> We are all facing the same battle but remember there is always a light at the end of the tunnel my friend.
> 
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/ban...o-help-south-africans-hit-by-coronavirus/amp/


 @ARYANTO has created major fomo with these zoo biscuits  I haven't had these biscuits in years. Today I was ordering from the Checkers Sixty app for *absolute essentials,* as the order can only be delivered to a family member's house not too far from us because our address is not covered by Checkers. My wife asked me after seeing the order list, "why do we have zoo biscuits as essentials?"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 11,

at first this made me laugh but then I’m having second thoughts

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Timwis said:


> I could do with your land and tent. Just received letter from NHS because my wife has a underlying condition. She is suppose to not leave the house for 12 weeks and for me to do all the shopping fetching medication etc which is no problem as that's what i have been doing anyway. But the letter goes on to say because i will be doing that even while keeping social distances there is a risk of me getting the virus so the letter says we should keep a distance of 3 metres apart, avoid being in the same living space, use separate bathrooms and sleep in separate beds. We only live in a tiny one bedroom flat!



Whew!


----------



## Hooked

Ruwaid said:


> @ARYANTO has created major fomo with these zoo biscuits  I haven't had these biscuits in years. Today I was ordering from the Checkers Sixty app for *absolute essentials,* as the order can only be delivered to a family member's house not too far from us because our address is not covered by Checkers. My wife asked me after seeing the order list, "why do we have zoo biscuits as essentials?"



@Ruwaid I had also not eaten them for years - until @ARYANTO mentioned them. By the time lockdown is over, everyone on the forum will be eating Zoo biscuits. New vapers going into a vape shop will automatically ask for Zoo biscuits too, because they'll think that it has something to do with vaping.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> UBER to the rescue:
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/it-s...ivers-essential-products-in-south-africa.html



At times like this I wish that I lived in a city, instead of a small town with one supermarket, no Clicks/Dischem, no food deliveries of any kind. On the other hand, I sure am saving money during lockdown as I'm not buying take-aways!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SWAMBO needs to spend another day at home pending a patient's test results tomorrow. So we decided to make an evening of it and try our hand at homemade pizzas. We don't have a round pan, so it definitely not traditional. Homemade dough too! First in is a garlic, herb and feta focaccia.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Alex

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> SWAMBO needs to spend another day at home pending a patient's test results tomorrow. So we decided to make an evening of it and try our hand at homemade pizzas. We don't have a round pan, so it definitely not traditional. Homemade dough too! First in is a garlic, herb and feta focaccia.
> View attachment 193598
> View attachment 193599
> View attachment 193597

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> *HEADS UP!*
> 
> We received this alert today from one of our security groups in town.
> 
> View attachment 193596



Hi @Hooked 
Do you have an official credible source for this other than a whatsapp group?


----------



## Hooked

Neighbourhood Watch to ensure that no-one breaks curfew.



Even when we're relaxing on the deck, she keeps a beady eye on the street.



The end of a tiring shift!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Pizza number 2!
Chorizo, garlic, red pepper, chilli, mushrooms and some black olives.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> At times like this I wish that I lived in a city, instead of a small town with one supermarket, no Clicks/Dischem, no food deliveries of any kind. On the other hand, I sure am saving money during lockdown as I'm not buying take-aways!!


I miss Friday night Debonairs...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> I miss Friday night Debonairs...



I miss my Jalapeno Fillets!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Ruwaid said:


> @ARYANTO has created major fomo with these zoo biscuits  I haven't had these biscuits in years. Today I was ordering from the Checkers Sixty app for *absolute essentials,* as the order can only be delivered to a family member's house not too far from us because our address is not covered by Checkers. My wife asked me after seeing the order list, "why do we have zoo biscuits as essentials?"



Yeah. I got stared at for the Zoo Biscuits on the list today as well.
Apparently lettuce was more important today.
Tomorrow I shall conquer, somehow, I don't know how, but I will

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> Day 11,
> 
> at first this made me laugh but then I’m having second thoughts




Some people are idiots. 
Also the caption had me in stitches

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked
> Do you have an official credible source for this other than a whatsapp group?



@Silver Not from the Internet. The head of a security organisation in Yzer sent it to all residents who have chosen to belong to that group. It's not a random Whatsapp message from just someone out there.

We rely on the security group for update info, as they kind of run the show here. Since that same Security has warned us about fake news I assume that they check info before sending it to the community. However, it's possible that they could have made a mistake too.

EDIT:
For those who don't know the area - security whatsapp groups are always just for your *suburb. *However, we're a small town, so for us it's the *entire town* - or whoever chooses to belong to the group, which I think is everyone.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver Not from the Internet. The head of a security organisation in Yzer sent it to all residents who have chosen to belong to that group. It's not a random Whatsapp message from just someone out there.
> 
> We rely on the security group for update info, as they kind of run the show here. Since that same Security has warned us about fake news I assume that they check info before sending it to the community. However, it's possible that they could have made a mistake too.
> 
> EDIT:
> For those who don't know the area - security whatsapp groups are always just for your *suburb. *However, we're a small town, so for us it's the *entire town* - or whoever chooses to belong to the group, which I think is everyone.



Ya I hear you

I just think people should be more careful regarding spreading info where they don’t really know the source. 

Sending it to your family is one thing but posting it on wider platforms without knowing where something comes from or what the original source is - is more troublesome. 

In this particular case it seems this is not related to South Africa. 

So perhaps ask your security group where they got this from. Would be interesting to know.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Ya I hear you
> 
> I just think people should be more careful regarding spreading info where they don’t really know the source.
> 
> Sending it to your family is one thing but posting it on wider platforms without knowing where something comes from or what the original source is - is more troublesome.
> 
> In this particular case it seems this is not related to South Africa.
> 
> So perhaps ask your security group where they got this from. Would be interesting to know.



@Silver And I hear you and in future I won't post anything, anywhere, as it seems that there's a tremendous amount of BS circulating.
I'll take it up with our Security too.

EDIT: I'm deleting that post from both threads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

Hooked said:


> @Silver And I hear you and in future I won't post anything, anywhere, as it seems that there's a tremendous amount of BS circulating.
> I'll take it up with our Security too.
> 
> EDIT: I'm deleting that post from both threads



Maybe you shouldn't delete the posts (it's good to know what is out there).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## alex1501

There is a lot of information (and emotion) going around, some is good. some not so much, just always state your source.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CashKat88

Hooked said:


> @Ruwaid I had also not eaten them for years - until @ARYANTO mentioned them. By the time lockdown is over, everyone on the forum will be eating Zoo biscuits. New vapers going into a vape shop will automatically ask for Zoo biscuits too, because they'll think that it has something to do with vaping.



Well they do make zoo biscuit vape juice, so they will get what they ask for

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver And I hear you and in future I won't post anything, anywhere, as it seems that there's a tremendous amount of BS circulating.
> I'll take it up with our Security too.
> 
> EDIT: I'm deleting that post from both threads




No problem @Hooked 
Nothing against you, your intentions were and always are good

I just think that before sharing something, try check the original source. Not directed at you but to all of us.
If you can’t find the source but you still feel it’s important to share, then state that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

I have a family WhatsApp group. Usually not that busy. It’s crazy in the past few weeks my cousins have shared every “false” story including that one where the guy is facing criminal charges (about the screening). There have been about 5 such stories that have been shared in the past 2 weeks or so.

I don’t know why some members of our family feel the urge to share such stuff so quickly. On one or two occasions I have read the entire story (some of them are long) and asked a question. The family member who shared it couldn’t answer. When I checked again it turns out they didn’t even read it properly.

So my feeling on this is if you aren’t going to read something and add value by “screening” info for your family, then don’t just pass on stuff without even checking.

Anyway, it wastes time and sometimes heightens the stress level. And it’s unnecessary.

I think in times like these one needs to be careful with information, not just the physical virus issues...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

CashKat88 said:


> Well they do make zoo biscuit vape juice, so they will get what they ask for
> View attachment 193623


Got a bottle right here too

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 193626



Tried ignoring the wife's calls and messages
She has resorted to tracking me down in the study

Sounds like a game of Cluedo in real life

Was nice knowing y'all

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## M.Adhir

CashKat88 said:


> Well they do make zoo biscuit vape juice, so they will get what they ask for
> View attachment 193623


Man if y'all haven't tried ANML Looper yet, do yourself a favour and hunt some down after lockdown. Thank me later

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

09:30- Day 12
Had a braai last night and a couple of gin and sprites - nice , gave my last 6 beers to the girls in the cottage , still have 2.5 bottles gin left over for myself and then there is still the red wine collection...
MY ''baby'' vaper is getting along quite well - showed him a few tips and tricks and filled up his tank , he can't wait to get his own gear , can relate .
Otherwise -all quiet on the north eastern front - Cases update from last night: 1686 confirmed cases and 12 deaths.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@Silver, these Whatsapps are getting ridiculous:
"This evening between 8 p.m. and 9 p.m., a satellite using a laser will be used to measure the body temperature of the population in order to determine the current infection rate with Covid-19 within South Africa.

Please stand naked in the garden or at your front door and hold your ID card up with your right hand. Remember your mask!
Thank you for your co-operation."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Silver, these Whatsapps are getting ridiculous:
> "This evening between 8 p.m. and 9 p.m., a satellite using a laser will be used to measure the body temperature of the population in order to determine the current infection rate with Covid-19 within South Africa.
> 
> Please stand naked in the garden or at your front door and hold your ID card up with your right hand. Remember your mask!
> Thank you for your co-operation."



Wait, was that fake?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

MY Broadband :
ICASA has issued regulations which state that network operators must send subscribers regular SMS messages about the COVID-19 pandemic.

Specifically, the regulations state that operators must send at least two public announcements per day regarding the prevention and management of COVID-19.

They must also send notifications of all announcements by the Minister of Health or the Presidency.

These SMS messages must be free of charge to subscribers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Ruwaid

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Silver, these Whatsapps are getting ridiculous:
> "This evening between 8 p.m. and 9 p.m., a satellite using a laser will be used to measure the body temperature of the population in order to determine the current infection rate with Covid-19 within South Africa.
> 
> Please stand naked in the garden or at your front door and hold your ID card up with your right hand. Remember your mask!
> Thank you for your co-operation."


that's not as funny as the people that complied! Thought I was seeing things when I was closing my room windows last night...this after watching a horror last night!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Aaah
I've got the formula. 
Checkers 60sixty for the Win, again

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Bazinga ! @M.Adhir
The real thing and juice !!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Ruwaid said:


> @ARYANTO has created major fomo with these zoo biscuits  I haven't had these biscuits in years. Today I was ordering from the Checkers Sixty app for *absolute essentials,* as the order can only be delivered to a family member's house not too far from us because our address is not covered by Checkers. My wife asked me after seeing the order list, "why do we have zoo biscuits as essentials?"


That used to my favorite too. The last text I bought a pack the individuals that didn't want, didn't leave me even one.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Some bananas were reaching the end of their lifespan, so banana bread for a snack and treat, gluten free. Also did some spinach and bacon breakfast muffins, but they were gone before I could get a picture.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Somebody took a photo before finishing them, so here are the muffins! Aka Locust 1.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

alex1501 said:


> Maybe you shouldn't delete the posts (it's good to know what is out there).



Too late - already deleted. If it is indeed fake news I don't want to get into trouble with the law for spreading it. I'll stick to peanut butter instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

alex1501 said:


> There is a lot of information (and emotion) going around, some is good. some not so much, just always state your source.



@alex1501 I explained my source.


----------



## Hooked

CashKat88 said:


> Well they do make zoo biscuit vape juice, so they will get what they ask for
> View attachment 193623



True! I forgot about that!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Some bananas were reaching the end of their lifespan, so banana bread for a snack and treat, gluten free. Also did some spinach and bacon breakfast muffins, but they were gone before I could get a picture.
> View attachment 193637



I'm vaping Banana Bread at the moment and it's really good - Asylum OCD by Nailed It Liquids (previously called Sickboy) @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

My brother and I (he moved to Yzer a week before lockdown!) went to get our annual flu shots today and I was impressed with how the GP is managing the situation. We had to wait outside and her assistant (a paramedic) came to us to give the injection. No payment was made at the time; instead they'll email the bill and we can EFT. Only those who need to consult the doctor are allowed in and then only two people at a time.




The pharmacy, on the other hand, is a different kettle of fish. On the first day of lockdown they also allowed only 2 people in at a time, but not since then. Apparently all the old Tannies complained about having to stand outside.  The pharmacy is so small you can't swing a cat in there, so it's more like social suffocating than social distancing. If you weren't sick before you went in, you probably will be afterwards.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

And more news ...

Our local Spar is getting perspex screens to put up in front of the cashiers.

I went shopping today and it was interesting to see that many more shoppers are now wearing masks or scarves wrapped around their faces. At the beginning I was the only one. The guy weighing the fruit & veg is also masked up, but with the mask below his nostrils. That helps. Maybe he was feeling suffocated. I definitely can not wear the mask for a long time. It's awful - feels as if I can't breathe. So when I do my shopping I walk slower than usual, otherwise I get all hot and bothered to the extent that my glasses even mist up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 12 17hoo
LATEST STATS : *1749* Cases *13* Passed.
Police Minister Bheki Cele said about eight people were arrested for disseminating false information about the COVID-19 pandemic.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Got a bottle right here too



Take a pic of the juice with the biscuits and tag Mr. Hardwick's - he'll love that! Title it something like THESE are getting me through Lockdown.

EDIT:
Ohhh didn't see your pic - but don't tag Mr. Hardwick's because that's not his brand lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> 09:30- Day 12
> Had a braai last night and a couple of gin and sprites - nice , gave my last 6 beers to the girls in the cottage , still have 2.5 bottles gin left over for myself and then there is still the red wine collection...
> MY ''baby'' vaper is getting along quite well - showed him a few tips and tricks and filled up his tank , he can't wait to get his own gear , can relate .
> Otherwise -all quiet on the north eastern front - Cases update from last night: 1686 confirmed cases and 12 deaths.



It's a great feeling when a new vaper takes to it so well. I also know a new vaper who is absolutely loving it, but she would like to try another flavour which she can't do at the moment due to lockdown.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 12,

I drove around town at lunchtime and I was shocked by the number of cars on the streets. There was more of a Sunday morning vibe than a “I am Legend” atmosphere 


P.S in case someone didn’t watch the movie, it’s quite awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Thought my town trips were done for the remainder of the Lockdown, but alas. Need plenty of sugar. Tomorrow's mission lemonade syrup and still deciding on on what to do with the Guavas. Maybe some fruit roll or can it to eat with some ice cream later

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Nailedit77

Hooked said:


> I'm vaping Banana Bread at the moment and it's really good - Asylum OCD by Nailed It Liquids (previously called Sickboy) @Sickboy77


Glad you enjoying the juice @Hooked

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jakes147

Well I've released one thing from this lock down, I don't like non icy juice anymore. Ran out of ws23 last week and none of my old recipes taste right.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Here's something to do if you're up with the birds on the 8th.

*Largest super full moon of 2020 visible in SA*
*https://www.getaway.co.za/travel-news/largest-super-full-moon-of-2020-visible-in-sa/*
7 April 2020

"The largest super full moon of 2020, also known as a pink moon in parts of the northern hemisphere, *will be visible in South Africa on 8 April at 4:35 am.*

When a full moon is on its closest approach to Earth, it is called a super full moon. When the Moon’s orbit is closest to Earth, it sits on the point of perigee. The best time to enjoy a super full moon, or any other full moon, is just after moonrise, when the Moon is close to the horizon. Just before moonset is also a good time..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Day 13 : Up early again and got some cool pics.Thank you for the post above @Hooked

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Silver

Great pics @MrGSmokeFree 
I went outside and could not believe how bright the moon is!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Silver said:


> Great pics @MrGSmokeFree
> I went outside and could not believe how bright the moon is!!!


Thank you kindly @Silver .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*DAY 13 08:23*
Nearly missed the Pikit up lorry , my dustbin contained more Coke bottles and Zoo cookie wrappers than anything else ...
Otherwise all quiet , local wildlife haven't emerged yet so its peaceful .Nothing planned and are contemplating crawling back into bed .
LAST NIGHTS STATS :1749  and 13 fatalities.
13:00 -Woke up for the second time today - still quiet , saw SAPS pulling a plumber's van over ,10 secs later they let him go .

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Stunning phot


MrGSmokeFree said:


> Day 13 : Up early again and got some cool pics.Thank you for the post above @Hooked
> View attachment 193661
> View attachment 193662


Stunning photos - love it !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *DAY 13 08:23*
> Nearly missed the Pikit up lorry , my dustbin contained more Coke bottles and Zoo cookie wrappers than anything else ...



Just for you @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## alex1501

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Day 13 : Up early again and got some cool pics.Thank you for the post above @Hooked
> View attachment 193661
> View attachment 193662



I can't believe I've missed it. The last six days waking up around 4am, this morning I've slept like a baby till 7:30.

On the bright side: I've slept like a baby.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> Here's something to do if you're up with the birds on the 8th.
> 
> *Largest super full moon of 2020 visible in SA*
> *https://www.getaway.co.za/travel-news/largest-super-full-moon-of-2020-visible-in-sa/*
> 7 April 2020
> 
> "The largest super full moon of 2020, also known as a pink moon in parts of the northern hemisphere, *will be visible in South Africa on 8 April at 4:35 am.*
> 
> When a full moon is on its closest approach to Earth, it is called a super full moon. When the Moon’s orbit is closest to Earth, it sits on the point of perigee. The best time to enjoy a super full moon, or any other full moon, is just after moonrise, when the Moon is close to the horizon. Just before moonset is also a good time..."



It's all lies. The earth is flat. @MrGSmokeFree faked the photos (look at his other photos in the "picture paints a thousand words" thread. They are all smoke and mirror pics. He conspired with his friend @Hooked to trick us into believing that the earth is round.

The moon is always the same distance from the earth.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Ruwaid

Grand Guru said:


> Day 12,
> 
> I drove around town at lunchtime and I was shocked by the number of cars on the streets. There was more of a Sunday morning vibe than a “I am Legend” atmosphere
> View attachment 193644
> 
> P.S in case someone didn’t watch the movie, it’s quite awesome!


This is a huge problem...people not taking it seriously and we only have a few days left....the government wont be able to keep up with people still roaming about.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Ruwaid

@MrGSmokeFree @Silver were you guys really outside so early watching the moon so waiting for that global satellite to scan your temps!?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Silver

Ruwaid said:


> @MrGSmokeFree @Silver were you guys really outside so early watching the moon so waiting for that global satellite to scan your temps!?



I went outside
Indeed.
At about 515am
Moon was amazing!

I saw the satellite temp monitoring system too!
It took my temp but it was ok at 36.4 degrees C

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It's all lies. The earth is flat. @MrGSmokeFree faked the photos (look at his other photos in the "picture paints a thousand words" thread. They are all smoke and mirror pics. He conspired with his friend @Hooked to trick us into believing that the earth is round.
> 
> The moon is always the same distance from the earth.
> View attachment 193680


 good one !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Good idea - print one out and play courtesy EWN

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> I went outside
> Indeed.
> At about 515am
> Moon was amazing!
> 
> I saw the satellite temp monitoring system too!
> It took my temp but it was ok at 36.4 degrees C


New way of telling time ? is that hours into lockup or ? 
It's so good to see we still have our funny side intact .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It's all lies. The earth is flat. @MrGSmokeFree faked the photos (look at his other photos in the "picture paints a thousand words" thread. They are all smoke and mirror pics. He conspired with his friend @Hooked to trick us into believing that the earth is round.
> 
> The moon is always the same distance from the earth.
> 
> View attachment 193680


Believe it or not quite a few people actually do fall for it and believe the world is round, well fool them if they just keep going in a boat in one direction until they fall off the edge!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

First batch of lemonade syrup is underway. Going to have very strong hand and forearm muscles after all this lemon squeezing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## CashKat88

Timwis said:


> Believe it or not quite a few people actually do fall for it and believe the world is round, well fool them if they just keep going in a boat in one direction until they fall off the edge!
> 
> View attachment 193688



So the earth is like a cool infinity pool? maybe thats where they got the idea from  so where does all the water that falls off the edge go?.... on the "Flat Earth" not on the infinity pool

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

CashKat88 said:


> So the earth is like a cool infinity pool? maybe thats where they got the idea from  so where does all the water that falls off the edge go?.... on the "Flat Earth" not on the infinity pool


It does not fall over the edge, it curls around to the other side which is the world Game of Thrones was made in. Sure everybody knows that!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Timwis

CashKat88 said:


> So the earth is like a cool infinity pool? maybe thats where they got the idea from  so where does all the water that falls off the edge go?.... on the "Flat Earth" not on the infinity pool


A sceptic like you would also be the moon is made out of cheese denier then?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Done for today. 1 bottle of normal lemonade and 3 bottles mint lemonade. Tomorrow we tackle the Guavas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

Guava Jam?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Timwis said:


> Guava Jam?


Going to try some jam, some canned and a fruit roll.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## alex1501

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It's all lies. The earth is flat. @MrGSmokeFree faked the photos (look at his other photos in the "picture paints a thousand words" thread. They are all smoke and mirror pics. He conspired with his friend @Hooked to trick us into believing that the earth is round.
> 
> The moon is always the same distance from the earth.
> 
> View attachment 193680



If the Earth was flat, cats would push everything over it's edge :

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

I thought the best way to spend an afternoon in lockdown was to waste away on the couch watching sharter pranks on YouTube.

I was wrong. Watching sharter pranks with my 8 year old boy is the best fun I had in a very long time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> I hope all of us do realize that the last few weeks as much as the next few months we are writing an important chapter in History. A chapter that will be taught in schoolbooks for years, decades and probably centuries after our time. I’m suggesting we keep a common diary! Tell us whether you’re going to be locked in or, are you one of the lucky ones like myself who will be out to work everyday or night, while the bulk are chilling/counting days? Tell us how you’re going to fill your days up! Tell us what positive contribution you’ll be making to the society in the next few weeks. Tell us your thoughts on what is happening and what you think would happen... Just a fun idea which may turn out into a nice collective experience.



It is indeed historic @Grand Guru - and what did I do today? I had chicken soup bubbling away in the slow-cooker all day. Chicken soup for the soul - an essential part of life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> It is indeed historic @Grand Guru - and what did I do today? I had chicken soup bubbling away in the slow-cooker all day. Chicken soup for the soul - an essential part of life.
> 
> View attachment 193716


The children of our children may not have the luxury to taste it and have to eat some weird stuff because their parents exhausted whatever is left of the natural resources on our flat planet... at least they'll have an idea of what it looks like

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Discovered a few things today
- some people wear suits and ties while working from home and dialing in to VC's
- it's possible to "get a new one torn" remotely when you're being crapped for shit you had nothing to do with 
- 3 months in and I still have no idea how to work this phones camera, so potatography it is

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Discovered a few things today
> - some people wear suits and ties while working from home and dialing in to VC's
> - it's possible to "get a new one torn" remotely when you're being crapped for shit you had nothing to do with
> - 3 months in and I still have no idea how to work this phones camera, so potatography it is
> 
> View attachment 193724



That’s a great photo @M.Adhir !

Reactions: Agree 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

update 21:05 - 1845 cases ,18 passed

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> update 21:05 - 1845 cases ,18 passed

Reactions: Informative 5 | Useful 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Another sleepless night. 
It's been an average of 2 hours sleep a night for the past 10 days or so. 
Hopefully it improves. 
CBD hasn't done too much at this point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> Another sleepless night.
> It's been an average of 2 hours sleep a night for the past 10 days or so.
> Hopefully it improves.
> CBD hasn't done too much at this point.



Been struggling with my kids as well this week.

Everybody is out of routines and stress is not help either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Discovered a few things today
> - some people wear suits and ties while working from home and dialing in to VC's
> - it's possible to "get a new one torn" remotely when you're being crapped for shit you had nothing to do with
> - 3 months in and I still have no idea how to work this phones camera, so potatography it is
> 
> View attachment 193724



But you took a great pic @M.Adhir!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Another sleepless night.
> It's been an average of 2 hours sleep a night for the past 10 days or so.
> Hopefully it improves.
> CBD hasn't done too much at this point.



@M.Adhir Must be awful for you. If the insomnia is something new for you, perhaps it's because you're not tired enough (not working?) or perhaps anxiety over Corona. We might think that we're handling the situation well and I don't fret about it all day, but if I need to go to the supermarket I'm aware that yes, today is the day that I just might contract the virus.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Been struggling with my kids as well this week.
> 
> Everybody is out of routines and stress is not help either.



I@Adephi can't imagine what it's like being stuck indoors with kids all the time. I'm sure the kids are getting frustrated at not being able to go out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> @M.Adhir Must be awful for you. If the insomnia is something new for you, perhaps it's because you're not tired enough (not working?) or perhaps anxiety over Corona. We might think that we're handling the situation well and I don't fret about it all day, but if I need to go to the supermarket I'm aware that yes, today is the day that I just might contract the virus.



I usually sleep about 4 hours a night, sleep around 1 and up at 5 
2 hours is a bit rough.
Workwise we are continuing remotely, fortunately most clients are available via remote connection.
I think the lack of sleep is the combo of cabin fever and the stress of the times to come, the anticipated post lockdown economic fallout as such.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

10:00
Day 14 [I think]
Only went to bed 04:30 this morning after a marathon session of ''Shadow hunters'' , waiting for ''Money heist'' to complete d/loading.
All quiet outside , it's now late night that the local wildlife come out to play groups of 4/5 walking to where ?, big screaming match in the early hours [cabin fever ?] We are all still sane - 2 constantly on PC , 3 working from home , one doing homework , no guess where I fit in
Opened my last bottle Vabajo from VC19 , nicely matured I must say .
SAB is doing their normal ''thing''
https://ewn.co.za/2020/04/09/sab-denies-breaking-lockdown-rules-after-booze-trucks-stopped

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Thando Kubheka | about 2 hours ago

JOHANNESBURG - Eskom said on Wednesday that it would not be able to attend to repeated power failures caused by illegal connections and vandalism of its infrastructure.

It said that doing so would not be financially viable and would only put further strain on critical resources during the national lockdown.

The power utility said that there'd been a significant rise in power supply interruptions in several communities, including Soweto.

Eskom's Motlhabane Ramashi: "Removing illegal connections and fixing bypass meters in an effort to protect the network to optimally operate to its design capability. The activity is currently suspended and that will, therefore, affect the restoration of supply in affected areas as a result of the unprecedented demand."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Patrick

I'm not sure if anyone has already mentioned it, but Djuma is running live streaming game drives in the Kruger. Very soothing and really funny: https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCV6HJBZD_hZcIX9JVJ3dCXQ/videos

You can watch older shows as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's cold, it's wet, it's miserable, it's Curry Weather!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Was fasting
Did a veg curry and some puri (little soft round fried pieces of heaven) 
Great amount of heat for the chilly weather.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> Was fasting
> Did a veg curry and some puri (little soft round fried pieces of heaven)
> Great amount of heat for the chilly weather.
> 
> View attachment 193776


Love Puri! 
Pani Puri is one of my favorite dishes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Blurdy hell...off to the kitchen I go! I jus ate an hour ago but those posts made me baie honger!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

@Ruwaid the breyani just finish steaming boss

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Ruwaid

M.Adhir said:


> @Ruwaid the breyani just finish steaming boss
> 
> View attachment 193777


gawwd damnn!! That looks amazing bud!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Why are all the ''boys'' in the kitchen ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Why are all the ''boys'' in the kitchen ?



Cooking helps me de-stress I guess 
It's either that or whiskey at this point

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's cold, it's wet, it's miserable, it's Curry Weather!!!
> View attachment 193771
> View attachment 193772
> View attachment 193773
> View attachment 193774


Curry is King, but doing a traditional English Roast Dinner tonight, got me a leg of Lamb!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> Cooking helps me de-stress I guess
> It's either that or whiskey at this point


Even me! It's my happy place. But I do it mostly glass of whisky in hand

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Lemons day 2: lemon beer! @Adephi

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Lemons day 2: lemon beer! @Adephi
> View attachment 193780



My first batch of pineapple beer will be poured over tonight.

Got a recipe for homemade cider that is next up on the list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> My first batch of pineapple beer will be poured over tonight.
> 
> Got a recipe for homemade cider that is next up on the list.


I trust the homemade cider will be a minimum of 8%?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> I trust the homemade cider will be a minimum of 8%?


Lightweight Englishman

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Another sleepless night.
> It's been an average of 2 hours sleep a night for the past 10 days or so.
> Hopefully it improves.
> CBD hasn't done too much at this point.


Try it as a tincture. If you haven't yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Lemons day 2: lemon beer! @Adephi
> View attachment 193780


Can you share the recipe; I have à tree full of lemons, please.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Why are all the ''boys'' in the kitchen ?


Because...


And that's why...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Raslin said:


> Can you share the recipe; I have à tree full of lemons, please.



4 cups sugar
1L Boiling Water
1L Cold Water
zest of 3-4 Lemons
juice of 3-4 Lemons
1 Tablespoon (15ml) Cream of Tartar (Kremetart)
10g (1 sachet) of activated yeast.

Add the sugar to the boiling water and stir until it is dissolved. Add the lemon zest, juice, cold water, Cream of Tartar and yeast. stir well. decant into bottles. keep open and at room temperature for 3 hours. close and refrigerate.

Remember to add yeast last, too hot water can kill the yeast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's cold, it's wet, it's miserable, it's Curry Weather!!!
> View attachment 193771
> View attachment 193772
> View attachment 193773
> View attachment 193774



Oh. My. Vape. Now that looks soooooo good @Dela Rey Steyn! I *love* curry and any other spicy foods. I even dashed off to Spar this morning because I'd run out of Tobasco, which I add to my chicken soup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Was fasting
> Did a veg curry and some puri (little soft round fried pieces of heaven)
> Great amount of heat for the chilly weather.
> 
> View attachment 193776



I'm inviting myself to @Dela Rey Steyn for dinner and next on my list is you @M.Adhir!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Why are all the ''boys'' in the kitchen ?



Most of the top chefs in the world are men, aren't they?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked

*Heads up (and I hope this is not fake news)

Cape Talk has just announced that Ramaphosa is scheduled to address the nation at 8p.m. tonight.
*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> *Heads up (and I hope this is not fake news)
> 
> Cape Talk has just announced that Ramaphosa is scheduled to address the nation at 8p.m. tonight.*


(Scroll down for English) 
09/04/2020
18:30

President Cyril Ramaphosa sal die nasie toespreek om 20:00 vanaand.
Sien die skakels onderaan.
----

President Cyril Ramaphosa will address the nation at 20:00 tonight.

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...vid-19-in-south-africa-and-the-world-20200312

https://t.co/hG99sIQhYS https://t.co/s6yMs13RjK

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

I received the masks which I had ordered from Gadget Fundi today. It took much longer than deliveries from Durban usually do, The parcel was collected on Friday 3 April and under normal circumstances I would have received it on Monday 6 April, or possibly Wed. 8 April, since TCG doesn't deliver here every day.

In fact, I phone TCG yesterday to enquire as tracking didn't go further than showing that it had been collected. They explained that flights from Durban had been delayed. I wonder if it was because of the repatriation of tourists?

Anyway, I received it and it was clearly marked as Medical Supplies.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> Most of the top chefs in the world are men, aren't they?



I'm the boss of this place
And I have the wife's permission to say so

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raslin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> 4 cups sugar
> 1L Boiling Water
> 1L Cold Water
> zest of 3-4 Lemons
> juice of 3-4 Lemons
> 1 Tablespoon (15ml) Cream of Tartar (Kremetart)
> 10g (1 sachet) of activated yeast.
> 
> Add the sugar to the boiling water and stir until it is dissolved. Add the lemon zest, juice, cold water, Cream of Tartar and yeast. stir well. decant into bottles. keep open and at room temperature for 3 hours. close and refrigerate.
> 
> Remember to add yeast last, too hot water can kill the yeast.


Many thanks. Will give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz

President to address the nation tonight at 8pm... I have no idea what to expect but i know he has a one mooooerse decision to make.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> I received the masks which I had ordered from Gadget Fundi today. It took much longer than deliveries from Durban usually do, The parcel was collected on Friday 3 April and under normal circumstances I would have received it on Monday 6 April, or possibly Wed. 8 April, since TCG doesn't deliver here every day.
> 
> In fact, I phone TCG yesterday to enquire as tracking didn't go further than showing that it had been collected. They explained that flights from Durban had been delayed. I wonder if it was because of the repatriation of tourists?
> 
> Anyway, I received it and it was clearly marked as Medical Supplies.



The issue is pretty much only cargo planes are flying locally. 

Previously you would also have passenger planes which carry smaller but more regularly scheduled payloads of cargo as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## adriaanh

Sign the petition: Our request is to have vaping products included as an essential item for an ever growing community of former smokers who have chosen a less harmful method of nicotine delivery. These products can be bought via the numerous online stores and have them delivered via door-to-door courier services. In this way, we can still provide a valuable tool in the war against smoking, and exercise social and physical distancing. http://chng.it/YKZcgzZchc

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

This is quite interesting.

https://www.capetownetc.com/news/co...ngers-of-jogging-and-walking-during-lockdown/

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> This is quite interesting.
> 
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/co...ngers-of-jogging-and-walking-during-lockdown/



So pretty much like a nasal cropdust being dished out.

Sunninghill, which is next to our area, has started reporting cases of people jogging and walking about etc. People will never learn

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## M.Adhir

adriaanh said:


> Sign the petition: Our request is to have vaping products included as an essential item for an ever growing community of former smokers who have chosen a less harmful method of nicotine delivery. These products can be bought via the numerous online stores and have them delivered via door-to-door courier services. In this way, we can still provide a valuable tool in the war against smoking, and exercise social and physical distancing. http://chng.it/YKZcgzZchc



Honestly. As much as I'd like to be able to click click and buy online for delivery.
There are associated issues at hand :
Respiratory disease means they will be very unlikely to allow cigarettes or Vaping
Extra couriers entering stores. 
Extra people opening and manning stores for couriers to pick up. 
Extra couriers on the road.

It adds another possible spread factor to the mix. 

I'm almost out of juice so don't get me wrong. But in the bigger picture one has to consider all the probabilities before balancing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 14,

For the 3rd time this week I received a batch of 3D printed face shields from community members knowing our challenges and trying to “do their part”. For the 30+ time I had meetings with staff members and union reps concerned about their safety and that of their families.
We received a partial delivery of masks today instead of the whole order and when I enquired the answer was “there is a huge demand.” As much as I do understand your concern for your safety please do not compete with healthcare professionals for mask or any other protective equipment. We are still lucky we can use a contracted company to order masks but, when they run out we will have to buy out of the contract and I’m bracing for that moment as the prices have risen astronomicallly. Please be a champion, do your part and use a cloth mask instead 
P.S: this message is by no means meant to offend anyone.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## M.Adhir

Right 

Lockdown been extended by another two weeks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

20:20 Add another 2 weeks to our isolation .Stats : 1934 up 89

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> 20:20 Add another 2 weeks to our isolation .Stats : 1934 up 89



Scared to stick this into my little model. 
Think I'm just gonna stop watching the news even. 
Morbidity is dangerous for minds like mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> 4 cups sugar
> 1L Boiling Water
> 1L Cold Water
> zest of 3-4 Lemons
> juice of 3-4 Lemons
> 1 Tablespoon (15ml) Cream of Tartar (Kremetart)
> 10g (1 sachet) of activated yeast.
> 
> Add the sugar to the boiling water and stir until it is dissolved. Add the lemon zest, juice, cold water, Cream of Tartar and yeast. stir well. decant into bottles. keep open and at room temperature for 3 hours. close and refrigerate.
> 
> Remember to add yeast last, too hot water can kill the yeast.


I really want to try this but dont want to die. Does this really work?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SmokeyJoe said:


> I really want to try this but dont want to die. Does this really work?


Yep, I can start drinking it tomorrow as a refreshing drink just like ginger beer, but you leave it for a bit, it gets a kick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yep, I can start drinking it tomorrow as a refreshing drink just like ginger beer, but you leave it for a bit, it gets a kick.


And alcahol content?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SmokeyJoe said:


> And alcahol content?


No clue, but we've been doing it for years. My cousins and myself made some pretty potent Gingerbeer to sneak in to the yearly Rosyntjie Fees back when we were delinquent youths in Upington.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

OK. Sh!t just got real.
Never thought I'd see the day that these got pulled out the cupboard again. Told the missus to toss them in December. Luckily she didn't 

Now to find some recipe help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's just beer, not bathtub Gin

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

SmokeyJoe said:


> And alcahol content?



These homemade brews are good for a evening nightcap or just a chill drink. But more than 2 glasses will come with a price the next day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chickenstrip

I was under the impression that bread yeast died out after around 3% alcohol content? Correct me if I'm wrong, please. It's the reason I've never bothered to try homebrew. I can never be bothered to order brewing yeast. 

Also if 3% is the case, is there any way to reduce the concoction to increase its vol? or would one need to distill in order to achieve that?

lastly, can't I just drink my hand sanitizer?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Chickenstrip said:


> I was under the impression that bread yeast died out after around 3% alcohol content? Correct me if I'm wrong, please. It's the reason I've never bothered to try homebrew. I can never be bothered to order brewing yeast.
> 
> Also if 3% is the case, is there any way to reduce the concoction to increase its vol? or would one need to distill in order to achieve that?
> 
> lastly, can't I just drink my hand sanitizer?





Disclaimer - not me

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 193795
> 
> Disclaimer - not me



Tastes better with sprite that thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Chickenstrip said:


> I was under the impression that bread yeast died out after around 3% alcohol content? Correct me if I'm wrong, please. It's the reason I've never bothered to try homebrew. I can never be bothered to order brewing yeast.
> 
> Also if 3% is the case, is there any way to reduce the concoction to increase its vol? or would one need to distill in order to achieve that?
> 
> lastly, can't I just drink my hand sanitizer?



It all depends on the strain of yeast. Yeasts for wine can go up to 14%. Bread and brewers yeast peak at around 5%.

Distillation is the only way to get the % higher.

And no, your hand sanitisers contain traces of methanol. Not ideal for right now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Scared to stick this into my little model.
> Think I'm just gonna stop watching the news even.
> Morbidity is dangerous for minds like mine


Be strong bro , do something that makes you happy , read , watch that series you never had time for , listen to your fav music . We're here to support each other , a year ago I was in a really bad place and my friends here helped me tremendously , hold on .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## M.Adhir

Alex said:


> View attachment 193799



Hey you got the bootleg release a day before 
We only start tomorrow 
Please tell us how it ends

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> Hey you got the bootleg release a day before
> We only start tomorrow
> Please tell us how it ends


Probably bought his Lockdown by the oke at the robot...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Adephi said:


> It all depends on the strain of yeast. Yeasts for wine can go up to 14%. Bread and brewers yeast peak at around 5%.
> 
> Distillation is the only way to get the % higher.
> 
> And no, your hand sanitisers contain traces of methanol. Not ideal for right now.


And probably wont be able to get wine yeast now during lockdown

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

SmokeyJoe said:


> And probably wont be able to get wine yeast now during lockdown



Even outside of lockdown its hard to get the good stuff. All the winemakers keep it to themselves.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Probably bought his Lockdown by the oke at the robot...


90% copy 

i always wondered whether they meant 90% of the movies duration
or 90% of the screen is in view

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Chickenstrip said:


> I was under the impression that bread yeast died out after around 3% alcohol content? Correct me if I'm wrong, please. It's the reason I've never bothered to try homebrew. I can never be bothered to order brewing yeast.
> 
> Also if 3% is the case, is there any way to reduce the concoction to increase its vol? or would one need to distill in order to achieve that?
> 
> lastly, can't I just drink my hand sanitizer?



Bread yeast will yield a Less desirable alcoholic content if the purpose is to get knackered.
Brewers yeast and plenty of sugar will get you the running naked down the road. Without distillation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> Curry is King, but doing a traditional English Roast Dinner tonight, got me a leg of Lamb!


Got a jar of Balti Curry sauce in the cupboard, me thinks Lamb Balti with Pilau Rice tomorrow!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

Just finished posting my review on all the various forums and Reddit, then uploaded photos to Instagram. Now time for a few beers!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Deemo

OK. so the President had to make the hard and wise choice to extend the lock down, was not expecting this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Deemo said:


> OK. so the President had to make the hard and wise choice to extend the lock down, was not expecting this.


He is clever neh!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Deemo said:


> OK. so the President had to make the hard and wise choice to extend the lock down, was not expecting this.


Sometimes it's better to suffer the least of two evils. He's choice was right even though some see it as wrong. You can't please everyone, but this way there will be more people left to complain.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Deemo

Resistance said:


> Sometimes it's better to suffer the least of two evils. He's choice was right even though some see it as wrong. You can't please everyone, but this way there will be more people left to complain.


You are 200 percent correct, it was the hard and the right choice that he made.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

I know this is a stretch but anyone know where I can get nic salts in the fourways area by any chance.Didnt plan for a lockdown extension ‍

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 15- 10:00
My Fiber decided to lock me out of my PC or visa versa- , now that is what you call ''lockdown'' Got a M-WEB techie on the phone very quick , imagine being stranded w/out internet ! JHB is overcast but I don't forsee any rain . With this extension , I don't know if my juice is going to make it , so vaping less and less often .Otherwise nothing to report , To all celebrating Easter , Happy Easter/Pascha .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

ARYANTO said:


> Day 15- 10:00
> My Fiber decided to lock me out of my PC or visa versa- , now that is what you call ''lockdown'' Got a M-WEB techie on the phone very quick , imagine being stranded w/out internet ! JHB is overcast but I don't forsee any rain . With this extension , I don't know if my juice is going to make it , so vaping less and less often .Otherwise nothing to report , To all celebrating Easter , Happy Easter/Pascha .


My fiber locked me out of Playstation network the other day. I thought the kids were going to explode!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

First into the oven today: Corn bread!


Second in line: garlic, herb and mozzarella beer bread!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Cornbread is done!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> First into the oven today: Corn bread!
> View attachment 193818
> 
> Second in line: garlic, herb and mozzarella beer bread!
> View attachment 193819
> 
> View attachment 193820



I hope you didn't use real beer in the beer bread. Thats worth more than money at this stage.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Aaaand the Beer bread is done too!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> I hope you didn't use real beer in the beer bread. Thats worth more than money at this stage.


I did, but it's totally worth it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I did, but it's totally worth it!
> View attachment 193825



Blasphemous!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis

At least i am getting to listen to my CD's, i had forgotten what a great album Queensryche "Operation Mindcrime" is!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Locust 2’s birthday today, so as per his order,
Chili con Carne for supper,


And Carrot cake (gluten free so Locust 1 can enjoy as well) waiting to cool before icing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Timwis

Room Fogger said:


> Locust 2’s birthday today, so as per his order,
> Chili con Carne for supper,
> View attachment 193827
> 
> And Carrot cake (gluten free so Locust 1 can enjoy as well) waiting to cool before icing.
> View attachment 193826


Carrot cake, giz some! i love it with a cream cheese icing! order in!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Carrot cake is my 2nd favorite dessert, my number 1 is Melktert, with a nice proper biscuit crust. I'll give away my firstborn rights for a decent Melktert.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

My wife is a genius and loves baking when she has the time. 

Cheesecake... for this weekend...

She says it’s cooling now. Lol I looked at her funny. Clearly I am not a baker. I just know my coils have to cool a bit before putting them under the tap when dry burning. Hehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Locust 2’s birthday today, so as per his order,
> Chili con Carne for supper,
> View attachment 193827
> 
> And Carrot cake (gluten free so Locust 1 can enjoy as well) waiting to cool before icing.
> View attachment 193826



And a Happy Birthday to Locust 2!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Latest stats :20:00
infected 2003 - passed 24.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> Locust 2’s birthday today, so as per his order,
> Chili con Carne for supper,
> View attachment 193827
> 
> And Carrot cake (gluten free so Locust 1 can enjoy as well) waiting to cool before icing.
> View attachment 193826


Regards and congrats !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Blackmarket thriving already on Whatsapp 
1 x 750 ml brandy going for R365.00 ...
Dan bly ek maar dors...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> Blackmarket thriving already on Whatsapp
> 1 x 750 ml brandy going for R365.00 ...
> Dan bly ek maar dors...


Nee dankie, I can spend that on a good Bottle of sipping whisky, but not for Brannas...

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Ugi

Some Goolab Jum

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 15,
We had heavy rains in Bloem today and it brought a very peaceful atmosphere. Sitting with the kids watching an animated movie like we usually do on Fridays. No popcorn though as I didn't go to the shops for more than a week.
I was reading this letter and I think this is the type of messages we most need at this point in time. I'm sharing...
https://www.sapeople.com/2020/04/10...ident-from-bloemfontein-mom-about-last-night/

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Day 15,
> We had heavy rains in Bloem today and it brought a very peaceful atmosphere. Sitting with the kids watching an animated movie like we usually do on Fridays. No popcorn though as I didn't go to the shops for more than a week.
> I was reading this letter and I think this is the type of messages we most need at this point in time. I'm sharing...
> https://www.sapeople.com/2020/04/10...ident-from-bloemfontein-mom-about-last-night/


Such a beautifully worded letter! Totally agree with her. Movies on a rainy day is normally our go to as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Ugi

Being a non essential is making my stomach to have its own postal code.
Stop it i like it

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Ugi said:


> Being a non essential is making my stomach to have its own postal code.
> Stop it i like it
> View attachment 193838


Send address, I'm on my way to deliver some masks to you....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Ugi

Lol....you welcome... ..bring some Gauvas

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Chickenstrip

Just got sent this from a guy I knew a while ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Ugi

Aaaaaah styvie red....that was my brand.... STUYVESANT Red was 12volt blue was 6volt

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Locust 2’s birthday today, so as per his order,
> Chili con Carne for supper,
> View attachment 193827
> 
> And Carrot cake (gluten free so Locust 1 can enjoy as well) waiting to cool before icing.
> View attachment 193826


Congrats bro!. 
At the least you are all together to celebrate.hope it was fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> My wife is a genius and loves baking when she has the time.
> 
> Cheesecake... for this weekend...
> 
> She says it’s cooling now. Lol I looked at her funny. Clearly I am not a baker. I just know my coils have to cool a bit before putting them under the tap when dry burning. Hehe



@Silver Just replace "cooling" with "steeping" and you'll understand

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> Day 15,
> We had heavy rains in Bloem today and it brought a very peaceful atmosphere. Sitting with the kids watching an animated movie like we usually do on Fridays. No popcorn though as I didn't go to the shops for more than a week.
> I was reading this letter and I think this is the type of messages we most need at this point in time. I'm sharing...
> https://www.sapeople.com/2020/04/10...ident-from-bloemfontein-mom-about-last-night/



Thanks for sharing and I too will share it. I have so much respect for Ramaphosa. He's calm, dignified, informed. Thank G-d we have him as our President, instead of that Trump clown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Day 16* , 09:00
Yesterday's stats places us at 2003 and 24 - up 69 , doesn't look like there is any levelling out yet . The local wildlife is laghing and strolling in the street although we had 2 patrols passing by already. Seen at EWN there is requests from the liquor industry to allow limited sales and another from - E-commerce co's to relax sales on non- essentials , maybe it can/will include vape shops ?
https://ewn.co.za/2020/04/10/govt-should-reconsider-lockdown-restrictions-on-e-commerce-takealot-ceo
Just for laughs :

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *Day 16* , 09:00
> Yesterday's stats places us at 2003 and 24 - up 69 , doesn't look like there is any levelling out yet . The local wildlife is laghing and strolling in the street although we had 2 patrols passing by already. Seen at EWN there is requests from the liquor industry to allow limited sales and another from - E-commerce co's to relax sales on non- essentials , maybe it can/will include vape shops ?
> https://ewn.co.za/2020/04/10/govt-should-reconsider-lockdown-restrictions-on-e-commerce-takealot-ceo
> Just for laughs :



Someone mentioned on one of our local FB groups that he had ordered ink for his printer through Takealot and it had been delivered. I guess printer ink is indeed essential, if you're working from home.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SWAMBO is home today. Let the spring cleaning commence! Scrub, scrub, scrub.....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RayDeny

Lockdown goal, get wife off of the stinkies. She seems to be taking to the tripod with a butterscotch juice.

Day 1 and she has moved all the stinky paraphernalia into drawers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Adephi

Our Police Minister got everything (including his mask) under control

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> Our Police Minister got everything (including his mask) under control
> 
> View attachment 193858

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



He's the one that say he will arrest you if you don't wear a mask while using public or exercise social distancing. Perfect example he is setting. At least he's not wearing his mafia hat.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Caved to the missus and agreed to start the braai
Lined it with foil coz my lazy ass will not clean the coal out otherwise 
Salud!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## M.Adhir

And we're on

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

First sunny day in a while, also celebrating with a Braai.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Time to test some of the home brew.


Still a bit sweet. Need to give the yeasty-beasties some more time to devour the sugar and do their job.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Time to test some of the home brew.
> View attachment 193872
> 
> Still a bit sweet. Need to give the yeasty-beasties some more time to devour the sugar and do their job.



I managed to source some distillers yeast. Guaranteed 8-9% in 7 days. Will only get it on Monday when I'm back at work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> I managed to source some distillers yeast. Guaranteed 8-9% in 7 days. Will only get it on Monday when I'm back at work.


Send some as an "urgent medical sample" to the Hospital where SWAMBO works

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Our Police Minister got everything (including his mask) under control
> 
> View attachment 193858



The guy who weighs the fruit & veg at our supermarket also wears his mask under his nose. Now I see why!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

This one has more sense ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

I just found this picture [for sale] , is that our future ?





Back to 1838 Voortrekker tannie look .

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

EWN-
Jarita Kassen
CAPE TOWN - Two police officers arrested earlier this week for buying alcohol during the coronavirus lockdown have been released on R1,000 bail.

It's understood the pair went to a supermarket in Delft and asked the store manager to open the liquor section.

They bought alcohol worth more than R4,000.

Police spokesperson Vish Naidoo said, “Two of our officers in the Strand area went to a supermarket and requested the manager to sell them alcohol but they were seen.”

The supermarket manager and a cashier were also arrested but released on warning.

####Funny [not ha-ha funny] if I gallivant in the street, I get 1500 fine , buying and planning your own TOPS = bail R1000.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Seapoint (Cape Town) residents sing national anthem every night at 8p.m. from their balconies. It's enough to give one goosebumps. . See my post here. 

In my neighbourhood all that people can do is to complain that they can't walk their dogs on the beach. Oh and they spend their days at their windows, watching for those who are breaking lockdown by walking their dogs in the street, or jogging - and of course they post it on FB along with a detailed description of the person.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GerrieP

Playing some Catan to pass the time.. Before the family braai..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Update : 2028 cases - 25 fatalities

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

GerrieP said:


> View attachment 193877
> Playing some Catan to pass the time.. Before the family braai..



Interesting! I've never seen or heard of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Most of our neighbourhood has lit candles this evening. As a tribute to a fallen policeman. And to victims of domestic abuse and violence. 
Not sure if anyone caught the news article yesterday, about the policeman who responded to the domestic violence call and was murdered as a result. 

They say the night is the darkest before the dawn. 
And I think at this time we need all the light we can find.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I went outside
> Indeed.
> At about 515am
> Moon was amazing!
> 
> I saw the satellite temp monitoring system too!
> It took my temp but it was ok at 36.4 degrees C


This is what happens when you forget your tin foil hat.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## M.Adhir

Needed to throw out the trash
Bumped into the sky
Starry Starry Night flashed through my head

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Needed to throw out the trash
> Bumped into the sky
> Starry Starry Night flashed through my head
> 
> 
> View attachment 193895



My word, @M.Adhir , that’s lovely!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Silver said:


> My word, @M.Adhir , that’s lovely!!


Thanks @Silver
Makes me wonder as well how much we have been missing due to what has become 'normal' levels of pollution.
Been in this complex for the better part of 10 years, and have never seen the sky this clear

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 17, 02:25
I'm working night shift and enjoying it! For as far as I can remember I loved working by night and it's probably one of the reasons that pushed me into this profession. Those of you who work night shifts will recognize the feeling of euphoria we experience around 4 - 5am after a busy shift. It's priceless!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

The lockdown and the extension are excellent in terms of health, but my heart goes out to the small businesses. My town consists mainly of small shops. What about my favourite coffee bar, who relies on the income? What about my hairdresser? How is she surviving? 

I saw something on FB, urging people to pay their hairdresser / nail salon etc for the appointment which they would have had during lockdown and I thought that's a great idea. I offered to pay my hairdresser for my cancelled appointment (I actually cancelled my appointment even before lockdown, due to my concerns about Corona and being in a closed area close to people) but she wouldn't accept it.

However, she has now started issuing e-vouchers which will be valid for 3 months after date of issue. At least she will get some money coming in to tide her over, but it still doesn't compensate for the loss of income. It's just a quick-fix.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 17 - 09:30
I think most of us have fallen off the bus as far as routine goes , my inner clock is totally confused . Stay in routine , etc etc . I actually love doing anything, anytime I want. The only thing I have to do today is bath the dogs and brush them to remove the old pelt. Neighbourhood is quiet , stats from yesterday : 2028 and 25 passed.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Interesting reading for employees.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...verything-you-need-to-know/?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

The top 10 TV shows on 9 April (NETFLIX) were:

Money Heist
The Big Show
Tiger King
Ozark
Community
Jane the Virgin
Bossy Baby – Back in Business
Nailed It
Unorthodox
Friends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The most torrented movies for the week ending 6 April 2020 were:


Bad Boys for Life
The Gentlemen
Bloodshot
Underwater
Birds of Prey
Sonic The Hedgehog
Onward
Star Wars: Episode IX
The Call of the Wild
The Invisible Man

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Bring back our beer !!!*
MYBROADBAND :
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...-during-lockdown-to-be-considered-report.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

South Africa's biggest problem seems to be alcoholism. People are losing their mind over this alcohol ban. This is an eye opener of note. Prior to the Lockdown, I bought the following: 1x brandy for SWAMBO, 1x whisky and 1x rum for myself and father-in-law, 1x case of Windhoek draughts, and 12x savannah. After the 17days of the current lock down we are left with: 90% full brandy, 50% whisky, 50% rum, 18 Windhoek and 12 savannah's. I mostly have a dram while cooking, but only normally drink when we have a Braai or social. What was your "Lockdown stock"? I don't expect people to share their drinking habits, but it would be interesting to know. Are we as a nation really this alcohol dependent?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Something for the kids
Google has the Easter Bunny on 3d view today.
Doggo wants to eat it, bunny chow for lunch

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> What was your "Lockdown stock"? I don't expect people to share their drinking habits, but it would be interesting to know. Are we as a nation really this alcohol dependent?



I bought no alcohol. I only drink socially and even then not much. My wife bought a couple of bottles of wine and a bottle of whiskey.

I am not saying this because of any inkling of moral superiority. Up to the age of about thirty, I could have been picked for the SA drinking team. I just got tired of drinking. I have been known to come out of drinking retirement on the odd occasion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I bought no alcohol. I only drink socially and even then not much. My wife bought a couple of bottles of wine and a bottle of whiskey.
> 
> I am not saying this because of any inkling of moral superiority. Up to the age of about thirty, I could have been picked for the SA drinking team. I just got tired of drinking. I have been known to come out of drinking retirement on the odd occasion.


Yes also not trying to look down on anybody. I can go into "fish" mode if the occasion arises, but on the whole, don't normally drink that much. I just really thought that we are normally social drinking South Africans, and this Lockdown has proven me completely wrong.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Usually if it's there, I drink, if it's not there, it doesn't bother me basically.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## alex1501

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> South Africa's biggest problem seems to be alcoholism. People are losing their mind over this alcohol ban. This is an eye opener of note. Prior to the Lockdown, I bought the following: 1x brandy for SWAMBO, 1x whisky and 1x rum for myself and father-in-law, 1x case of Windhoek draughts, and 12x savannah. After the 17days of the current lock down we are left with: 90% full brandy, 50% whisky, 50% rum, 18 Windhoek and 12 savannah's. I mostly have a dram while cooking, but only normally drink when we have a Braai or social. What was your "Lockdown stock"? I don't expect people to share their drinking habits, but it would be interesting to know. Are we as a nation really this alcohol dependent?



It's a Global problem, often conveniently overlooked by the "authorities".

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Grand Guru

People are still brought to hospital by SAPS for Driving Under the Influence. I saw one poop drunk around 2am this morning and the least I can say that it was pathetic 
But my biggest concern is the number of people coming daily with alcohol (and other substance) withdrawal. This country has definitely a substance abuse problem!
For my part, I’ve never been keen on alcohol.The last time I actually had a drink was sometime in 2007 and I’m not missing it. But that’s my choice.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Bough:
6 x Castles , donated to my cottage dwellers
2 x Gin -1.5 bottles left 
4 x Guiness - 1 left
4 x wine - 4 left
Only party when we braai and a sundowner once in a blue moon .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love good red wine! A cold Weiss beer is awesome! And a quality gin and tonic goes down well. I have stock of all of it but so far I haven't had a drop of alcohol during lockdown because I have been on diet!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

So my wife left me in charge to make lunch  so Ta Da herewith some pics of the clone kfc dunked wings and extra sauce that I made

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Adephi

I drink for medical reasons. I need it for my sense of humor.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 17,
I wouldn’t want to be in the shoes of the lady who was first to get this virus and started a pandemic that claimed the lives of 110000 people so far  but it’s too early for the blame game...
So the Chinese Government lifted the lockdown on Wuhan a few days ago and allowed the wild animals market to reopen again... I guess some people are craving for their f@ing bat soup!
Not funny...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Day 17 - 09:30  I actually love doing anything, anytime I want.
> 
> @Aryanto So do I and I don't mean during lockdown only - at other times as well.
> There's nothing better than doing something and being "in the zone" and not worrying about going to sleep at a reasonable time. Unfortunately the rest of the world gets going in the morning so I can't sleep late!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

The garage here (the one and only) is open mornings only since lockdown began and that includes the attached shop.
Now the Spar closes at 2p.m. on Sundays. So Sunday afternoon is just like it was in the old days (for those who are old enough to remember), when nothing was open. In a way it's nice - but what to do when you're craving a chocolate? Make your own!

2 tablespoons Coconut Oil (melted)
2 tablespoons Peanut Butter - or any other nut butter
2 tablespoons Cacao
A drop or two of articial sweetener if desired.
N.B. This is a Banting recipe, so no sugar is added. 

Mix - and guzzle!! Yummy!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

No matter how bad lockdown may be, one can find something to like about it. What's the best thing about lockdown for you?

For me, it's being able to go overboard with garlic!!! 

P.S. I live alone and my dog doesn't mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex

Pre Lockdown booze buy

8 cases beer
3 bottles whisky
3 bottles vodka
1 bottle gin
Tons of great wine in storage.

I drink about 2 beers a day, problem is my two sons who I have to keep an eye on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Fatcake going well:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Just like Mom's !!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Grand Guru said:


> Day 17,
> I wouldn’t want to be in the shoes of the lady who was first to get this virus and started a pandemic that claimed the lives of 110000 people so far  but it’s too early for the blame game...
> So the Chinese Government lifted the lockdown on Wuhan a few days ago and allowed the wild animals market to reopen again... I guess some people are craving for their f@ing bat soup!
> Not funny...
> View attachment 193918


that's just gross, how can u cook an animal with its hair and whiskers

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Update !* ~ a massive jump to 2173 , up 145 from yesterday . Still 25 casualties.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> that's just gross, how can u cook an animal with its hair and whiskers


Ads to the texture and also adds additional flavour. If the hair worries you I should probably not share that all the internals, and their contents are most probably also still in there...

Bon Appetite

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> *Update !* ~ a massive jump to 2173 , up 145 from yesterday . Still 25 casualties.


So the scary part has begun!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Cheesecake was absolutely fabulous!
I am told it needs a 2 day steep!







And there were the eggs !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Raindance

Started lockdown with 48 Castle Lites. 24 remaining. The other hard stuff in the liquor cabinet usually stays there for years. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Raindance said:


> So the scary part has begun!
> 
> Regards



Not yet by the looks of things. Well not scarier that yesterdays reported stats at least. Reason being there were much tests reported on today than yesterday.

Still scary overall though.
There are some currently some issues based on what I've been following:
-Our infection rate/ curve is still very low (epidemiological specialists are unable to explain this so far)
-Testing rate is still too low, 1000 per million population means 0.1% testing rate.
- the lockdown will pretty much just buy the country time to prepare better (instead of a predicts speak in July the lockdown moves that to a September peak)

My maths might be a bit rusty but I think this captures the status quo:

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @M.Adhir 
I was looking at tests per million population of various countries today. 

We on 1000
I think US is on 8000
Not many countries above 10,000
So that means not many countries above 1% of population tested. 

I wonder what the ‘target’ is for this metric

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Silver said:


> Thanks @M.Adhir
> I was looking at tests per million population of various countries today.
> 
> We on 1000
> I think US is on 8000
> Not many countries above 10,000
> So that means not many countries above 1% of population tested.
> 
> I wonder what the ‘target’ is for this metric



I stand to be corrected but my very ancient stats knowledge would say you're meant to target 5% to be statistically significant.
That said, 1% (10000 per million) seems to be what countries are aiming for initially, with an increase as they are able to ramp up testing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Tonight's taking out the trash snap

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> EWN-
> Jarita Kassen
> CAPE TOWN - Two police officers arrested earlier this week for buying alcohol during the coronavirus lockdown have been released on R1,000 bail.
> 
> It's understood the pair went to a supermarket in Delft and asked the store manager to open the liquor section.
> 
> They bought alcohol worth more than R4,000.
> 
> Police spokesperson Vish Naidoo said, “Two of our officers in the Strand area went to a supermarket and requested the manager to sell them alcohol but they were seen.”
> 
> The supermarket manager and a cashier were also arrested but released on warning.
> 
> ####Funny [not ha-ha funny] if I gallivant in the street, I get 1500 fine , buying and planning your own TOPS = bail R1000.


Because they know how to handle the corruption virus.
Corona, not much.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Ads to the texture and also adds additional flavour. If the hair worries you I should probably not share that all the internals, and their contents are most probably also still in there...
> 
> Bon Appetite


Fibre diets they call it.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Random pics from back yard this morning

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Raslin



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 18 - 11:30
Good morning inmates , I did something last night that I haven't done for ages . I watched the whole third season of Shadowhunters , then decided to watch The invisible man to top it off . Crawled into bed at 07:00 or so . Local wildlife congregating on the corners again , there is no hope...
Well there is decided that seeing that it's EASTER Monday , Hot cross buns are in order , they are just out of the oven ! We are starting to give Ramsey a run for his money on this forum .


These are the tasters , there is a pan still in the oven.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Nkosikhona Duma |EWN
DURBAN – Two British nationals are expected to appear in the Durban Magistrates court on Tuesday, for entering South Africa illegally.

According to the police's Vish Naidoo the two suspects, aged 24 and 33, entered the country via Swaziland on Saturday.

The suspects initially escaped arrest by speeding off from border officials who had informed them that they could not be granted entrance into the country as it's currently under lockdown.

“They checked in at a guesthouse in Umbilo just outside Durban, where members from our vehicle crime investigative unit as well as the diplomatic mission unit arrived and arrested these two foreign nationals.”

Naidoo said the guesthouse owner was also arrested.

“We also arrested the guesthouse owner for taking these people in because he too was in contravention of the disaster management regulations.”

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Ramaphosa has until tomorrow to respond to request for relaxation of alcohol ban* .
https://ewn.co.za/2020/04/13/ramaph...pond-to-request-for-relaxation-of-alcohol-ban

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Tweet:
#CoronavirusInSA Ramaphosa: That public property is being vandalised while the entire country is experiencing hardship becuase of the lockdown, is a demonstration of utter disrespect for the majority of law-abiding citizens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> *Ramaphosa has until tomorrow to respond to request for relaxation of alcohol ban* .
> https://ewn.co.za/2020/04/13/ramaph...pond-to-request-for-relaxation-of-alcohol-ban



Read an article earlier on the background of the possible court challenge. 
The people fighting for it mostly arent registered businesses, they are taverns who admit they aren't cipc registered so don't pay business tax etc. 
Those that are registered, their taxes mostly aren't in order so they don't qualify for relief. 

If the news is to be believed that is.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 18, 12:00
Just finished giving the garden a cleaner look.
Try recover your daily sleep routine @ARYANTO. It is not healthy mate... but those cross buns look yummy! I'm sending the Courier Guy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Baked another beer bread for the nurses at the hospital SWAMBO is matron.


And then we re-upholstered our kitchen stool with some new fabric.


Doing a ton of laundry today as SWAMBO goes through clean clothes at an alarming rate. Basically every time she gets called in to the hospital, she changes when she comes back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Guys and girls , I ordered some CBD juice from Vaperite and expect it tomorrov , now this is new to me , it's ''no nic'' can I ramp it up with nic ? can I use it as if normal juice ? Want to see if it can de-stress me a little ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Baked another beer bread for the nurses at the hospital SWAMBO is matron.
> View attachment 193973
> 
> And then we re-upholstered our kitchen stool with some new fabric.
> View attachment 193975
> 
> Doing a ton of laundry today as SWAMBO goes through clean clothes at an alarming rate. Basically every time she gets called in to the hospital, she changes when she comes back.


'n liefdevolle huis is 'n stukkie hemel op aarde - beautiful .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Day 18 - 11:30
> Good morning inmates , I did something last night that I haven't done for ages . I watched the whole third season of Shadowhunters , then decided to watch The invisible man to top it off . Crawled into bed at 07:00 or so . Local wildlife congregating on the corners again , there is no hope...
> Well there is decided that seeing that it's EASTER Monday , Hot cross buns are in order , they are just out of the oven ! We are starting to give Ramsey a run for his money on this forum .
> View attachment 193970
> 
> These are the tasters , there is a pan still in the oven.



I like your "Good morning inmates" @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

In my town there are some who flagrantly disregard the lockdown rules and not a single police officer in sight.



This pic is not mine - it was posted on one of our local FB groups

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

as I was preparing to take the pic when it disappeared. I was going to make mielie brood, then mielie vetkoek ,but it turned out I made mielie doughnuts and it was a hit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Think today was my most productive day so far. Bread, Upholstery, last bit of work on the fence, doggy gate to and from 'afdak' and helped SWAMBO build a planter box for outside her office. I'm done . And now she wants Chinese for dinner, she really is a stern task master!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Think today was my most productive day so far. Bread, Upholstery, last bit of work on the fence, doggy gate to and from 'afdak' and helped SWAMBO build a planter box for outside her office. I'm done . And now she wants Chinese for dinner, she really is a stern task master!



Its Time to put your foot down and move to the couch yourself for social distancing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> Its Time to put your foot down and move to the couch yourself for social distancing


If she comes back from work tomorrow, she is staying outside, rules are rules!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Mr Aryanto is always bitxhing about wildlife on the corners --17:45 , sitting peacefully by the PC , Next moment , moerse commotion in the street , shots , running feet and shouting , rush outside , lo and behold , a group of SAPS ,chasing the law breakers and firing rubber bullets ,backed up by 2 police vans , me and the housemates hanging over the wall and cheering them , most entertainment we had in weeks . SAPS , Big shoutout !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am in the kitchen making Lemon Meringue Pie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

Before lockdown ends 
https://ewn.co.za/2020/04/13/what-needs-to-happen-before-countries-lift-lockdowns

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If she comes back from work tomorrow, she is staying outside, rules are rules!


EN ek sien huismoles ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> I am in the kitchen making Lemon Meringue Pie!
> View attachment 194004
> View attachment 194005
> View attachment 194006
> View attachment 194007
> View attachment 194008



Yummy .... lemon meringue is my favourite! Didn't know you're a dab hand in the kitchen @Rob Fisher!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> Yummy .... lemon meringue is my favourite! Didn't know you're a dab hand in the kitchen @Rob Fisher!!



I’m not @Hooked. Bonding time with my sweet wife. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Ugi

That top on the pie is perfectly browned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Chilli Beef & mushroom with egg noodles. Now I can rest....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Ugi said:


> That top on the pie is perfectly browned.


Agree ,(dit lyk soos nog)
it looks like more!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Day 54678 and my caliburn sees the inside of the washing machine

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

20:23 Update : 100 up from yesterday to 2273 , passed 27 - 2 up
like they predicted -
@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> View attachment 194010
> 
> Day 54678 and my caliburn sees the inside of the washing machine


Sorry!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

After the Covid19 storm, I wouldn’t mind going on quarantine here

Reactions: Agree 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> View attachment 194010
> 
> Day 54678 and my caliburn sees the inside of the washing machine


Wrap in a towel and heat with a hair dryer.
It might come back to life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Resistance said:


> Wrap in a towel and heat with a hair dryer.
> It might come back to life.


I put it in rice haha, will see if this works, if not I'll have a memorial on Thursday

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> I put it in rice haha, will see if this works, if not I'll have a memorial on Thursday


Heat the rice then. It will dry the rice which in turn will draw more moisture from surroundings.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Day 19 : Last night I got a call from my buddy ( not a forum member) that started my vaping journey by giving me my very first vaping setup.


He was getting a little bit frantic because he was running low on juice and would not make it for the next two weeks.


So I made him some juice for free that will last him for two months and I would like to thank you my vape family for your awesome vape juice recipes that I am able to help him in a profile that he likes. ( He hates Tobacco vape juice )

He will be picking it up from my mailbox on his way to the shop today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Random pics from back yard this morning
> View attachment 193958
> View attachment 193964
> View attachment 193965
> View attachment 193966
> View attachment 193967


the moon and chopper pis's are epic !

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 19 - 07:00
Gooooood Morning South Africa !
No wildlife on the corners this morning , SAPS Norwood, I will deliver a six pack of 2l Coca Cola Wednesday,after the food hunt, just to say ''thanks , job well done''
They were very active last night /early morning , saw the searchlight couple of times . As you can tell I pulled another allnighter , finished season 1 of ''Mindhunter'' and started s2 already , Well no plans yet , will see how the day develops.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Jengz said:


> I put it in rice haha, will see if this works,



Apparently rice is not a good solution for water-damaged electronic gadgets.

Take a look at this video.

By the way, this is a fascinating channel. Don't watch if you like Apple products.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

_Item 2_ is insightful
1]SARB CUT RATES ANOTHER 1% TO 4,25 -just in ''The CITIZEN''

2]https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...elaxed-in-south-africa.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

My Broadband :
Lockdown blueprint
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...-this-is-a-blueprint-for-its-replacement.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

With SWAMBO back at work today, I'm taking full advantage of the "rest" day after yesterday's slave drive. She is coming home for lunch, so I made her a Moroccan chicken salad. Having surplus fresh herbs that tend to wilt fast, I decided to prepare some for long-term storage. Finely chopped them and put into ice trays. Cover them with olive oil and freeze. So when I want to use it in my cooking I just take a cube or 2 and voila;
Fresh herbs to give any meal a good flavour punch!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> With SWAMBO back at work today, I'm taking full advantage of the "rest" day after yesterday's slave drive. She is coming home for lunch, so I made her a Moroccan chicken salad. Having surplus fresh herbs that tend to wilt fast, I decided to prepare some for long-term storage. Finely chopped them and put into ice trays. Cover them with olive oil and freeze. So when I want to use it in my cooking I just take a cube or 2 and voila;
> Fresh herbs to give any meal a good flavour punch!
> View attachment 194038


DRS , didn't know you can freeze olive oil ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

OK People plug in your headphones turn that volume up ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz

Jengz said:


> I put it in rice haha, will see if this works, if not I'll have a memorial on Thursday


That trick wont work, the Chinese guys that would normally be attracted by the rice are all under lockdown.
Try a food dehydrator instead.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*16:41 update*,
2415 up 142 -passed, still 27
Morningside hospital [JHB] , 12 staff infected.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> *16:41 update*,
> 2415 up 142 -passed, still 27
> Morningside hospital [JHB] closed , 12 staff infected.



Yikes
Where did you see the closure?
That's one of the 3 hospitals in my area 
One has a designated Covid facility so I'm avoiding that one
If morningside is closed I might be in a bit of k@k

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> _Item 2_ is insightful
> 1]SARB CUT RATES ANOTHER 1% TO 4,25 -just in ''The CITIZEN''
> 
> 2]https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...elaxed-in-south-africa.html?source=newsletter



I watched/listened to him explain this on eNCA last night. He's an excellent speaker and he explains everything in a way that the man-in-the-street can understand. What stood out for me was that SA was on the same trajectory as the UK at the beginning i.e. cases increasing rapidly. If it weren't for Ramaphosa taking swift action with lockdown we would be where the UK is now. SA is handling the Corona situation a thousand times better than any of the other countries have done. Ramaphosa is one man for whom I have the greatest respect and admiration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Speaking of lockdown (what else?) a couple of spoilt adult-brats were most indignant when I suggested, before lockdown had even been thought of, that Yzerfontein should seal itself off to non-residents. How could I suggest such a thing, when they have a holiday home here???

Well, they came here to stay in their holiday home for the lockdown period. Now they're complaining that there's no point in being here if they can't even go to the beach. What did they think lockdown means, I wonder? Eish. Some people.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

So my source was a bit out with his description of the destillers yeast.




Think I will call it Ctrl-Alt-Del Cider.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Adephi said:


> So my source was a bit out with his description of the destillers yeast.
> 
> View attachment 194057
> 
> 
> Think I will call it Ctrl-Alt-Del Cider.



That cider sounds like it will provide its drinker with a factory reset

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Yikes
> Where did you see the closure?
> That's one of the 3 hospitals in my area
> One has a designated Covid facility so I'm avoiding that one
> If morningside is closed I might be in a bit of k@k


IOL
Johannesburg - Mediclinic Morningside staff in Sandton are demanding transparency from their employers after about 12 employees, including seven health-care workers, tested positive for Covid-19.

This comes a week after Netcare St Augustine’s Hospital in Durban was shut down because 66 people, including staff and patients, tested positive for Covid-19 and five people died.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> IOL
> Johannesburg - Mediclinic Morningside staff in Sandton are demanding transparency from their employers after about 12 employees, including seven health-care workers, tested positive for Covid-19.
> 
> This comes a week after Netcare St Augustine’s Hospital in Durban was shut down because 66 people, including staff and patients, tested positive for Covid-19 and five people died.



Thanks. Did some checking. Seems morningside isn't closed, but has implemented additional separation measures.

Nevertheless I will try my best to avoid that facility for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> Thanks. Did some checking. Seems morningside isn't closed, but has implemented additional separation measures.
> 
> Nevertheless I will try my best to avoid that facility for now.



To be honest, its best to avoid any medical facility at this time unless you really need to go.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Useful 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Adephi said:


> To be honest, its best to avoid any medical facility at this time unless you really need to go.



Yep. I've been on crutches for almost 3 weeks now. Avoiding medical facilities like the plague so just trying to bear the pain and manage it with tablets and keeping my leg up alot etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Yep. I've been on crutches for almost 3 weeks now. Avoiding medical facilities like the plague so just trying to bear the pain and manage it with tablets and keeping my leg up alot etc.



Sorry to hear
Hope it gets better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

So if you are going to spend your Saturday all teary eyed and bored with yourself might as well follow this concert.




Solid line-up for a concert.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

People are hungry.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

3 weeks later and still no food packages - I will toyi-toyi as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

I baked bread but the kids prefere it as a treat ,so we're having a late night snack.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 20 - 08:16
Managed to get into bed at about 1 ish , so not another all nighter . Need to go get Coke and Zoo's , as promised , Coke will get delivered to Norwood SAPS to thank them for ''cleaning'' our street . Awaiting my CBD order , hopefully today.
MyBroadband - salary cuts
*A high number of South Africans expect salary and staff cuts at their companies*
Staff Writer15 April 2020



  
39% of tech-savvy South Africans expect salary cuts or staff cuts at their companies as a result of the national lockdown.

This is according to the results of MyBroadband’s Working from Home 2020 Survey, which was conducted in April 2020.

2,348 MyBroadband readers took part in the survey, providing excellent insight into the tech-savvy segment of the market.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Day 20 - 08:16
> Managed to get into bed at about 1 ish , so not another all nighter . Need to go get Coke and Zoo's , as promised , Coke will get delivered to Norwood SAPS to thank them for ''cleaning'' our street . Awaiting my CBD order , hopefully today.
> MyBroadband - salary cuts
> *A high number of South Africans expect salary and staff cuts at their companies*
> Staff Writer15 April 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39% of tech-savvy South Africans expect salary cuts or staff cuts at their companies as a result of the national lockdown.
> 
> This is according to the results of MyBroadband’s Working from Home 2020 Survey, which was conducted in April 2020.
> 
> 2,348 MyBroadband readers took part in the survey, providing excellent insight into the tech-savvy segment of the market.



I got THAT email from our CEO on Monday that things are not looking too rosey. I don't think anybody can say they are confident in their jobs or salaries right now.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## ARYANTO

SAA - NO MORE ''RESCUE''
*Government cuts off further funding to SAA*

South African Airways has been denied any further funding by its government owner as the national carrier looks for ways to recover from the coronavirus crisis and a local form of bankruptcy protection.

The airline’s administrators, who were put in charge in December, were told by the state to instead source cash from available resources, according to a letter they sent to affected parties and to Bloomberg News dated April 14.

“We are currently assessing the impact of this development on the business-rescue process and will communicate any decisions to be made,” they said in the letter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

IOL
Essential goods
Attorney Richard Spoor said the definition of essential goods was a catch-all. “There’s nothing in law stating tobacco can’t be sold because there’s no definition of basic goods. But the prohibition is not limited merely to the sale of non-essential goods – factories producing the goods can also not continue to manufacture or produce the goods.”

He said for lawyers, there’s a sense of déjà vu: “*During apartheid’s state of emergency, lawyers spent a lot of time challenging regulations*, which is happening now too.”

* Georgina Crouth is a _consumer watchdog_ with serious bite. Write to her at consumer@inl.co.za, tweet her @georginacrouth and follow her on Facebook.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CashKat88

I couldn't find Zoo Biscuits anywhere, finally found it at woolworths haha, I think @ARYANTO has boosted sales for Zoo bees

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

CashKat88 said:


> I couldn't find Zoo Biscuits anywhere, finally found it at woolworths haha, I think @ARYANTO has boosted sales for Zoo bees
> View attachment 194086


Checkers 60Sixty app boss. Been saving me that app.
They deliver to the complex, for free, same day (used to be 60min delivery but still same day with lockdown)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> Checkers 60Sixty app boss. Been saving me that app.
> They deliver to the complex, for free, same day (used to be 60min delivery but still same day with lockdown)



That's weird, I saw it on the forum and so i downloaded it and it says that its not available in our complex but i'll try again, definitely much easier than driving out to get it myself although i do enjoy it sometimes to get out for a bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88

CashKat88 said:


> That's weird, I saw it on the forum and so i downloaded it and it says that its not available in our complex but i'll try again, definitely much easier than driving out to get it myself although i do enjoy it sometimes to get out for a bit


So... correction, the app says our complex doesn't work on the wifeys iPhone version of the app but seems to work perfectly on my Samsung so i will be trying it out today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

CashKat88 said:


> So... correction, the app says our complex doesn't work on the wifeys iPhone version of the app but seems to work perfectly on my Samsung so i will be trying it out today.



Lol. iOS problems. 
I've ordered like 7 or 8 times from them- been a lifesaver (Chipniks, Tropika, Zoo Biscuits are on repeat order lol).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid

CashKat88 said:


> That's weird, I saw it on the forum and so i downloaded it and it says that its not available in our complex but i'll try again, definitely much easier than driving out to get it myself although i do enjoy it sometimes to get out for a bit


Same thing with me...our street address is 18 and not picking up on the app but number 4 on the same street works fine. So we have been using number 4 (family member) instead. Tried different phones and PC but nada. Havent called them though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Ok* , there is petrol price drop :
*The forecast petrol price for May 2020*
Taking these forecasts and first estimates into account, here’s what you can expect to pay for fuel (price-per-litre) from the first week of May onwards. However, we have to stress that these mid-month estimates are liable to change by the time the Department of Energy set next month’s costs in stone.

*Coastal*

*Petrol:* R11.37
*Diesel: *R10.92
*Inland*

*Petrol:* R12.07
*Diesel:* R11.52
*and* another 1.25% cut on repo rates in the pipelines later 2020/21 [moneyweb]

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Just out of the oven, Banana Bread

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> *Ok* , there is petrol price drop :
> *The forecast petrol price for May 2020*
> Taking these forecasts and first estimates into account, here’s what you can expect to pay for fuel (price-per-litre) from the first week of May onwards. However, we have to stress that these mid-month estimates are liable to change by the time the Department of Energy set next month’s costs in stone.
> 
> *Coastal*
> 
> *Petrol:* R11.37
> *Diesel: *R10.92
> *Inland*
> 
> *Petrol:* R12.07
> *Diesel:* R11.52
> *and* another 1.25% cut on repo rates in the pipelines later 2020/21 [moneyweb]



Great. I will save a whole R10 in fuel costs this month.

My old man will not be happy with the drop in repo rates, being on a pension and all.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

CashKat88 said:


> So... correction, the app says our complex doesn't work on the wifeys iPhone version of the app but seems to work perfectly on my Samsung so i will be trying it out today.


Most apps work better on a Samsung almost like other phone manufacturers complicate the functionality of apps on their phone.
I also upgraded the phone software on my Nokia and its worse than before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> *Ok* , there is petrol price drop :
> *The forecast petrol price for May 2020*
> Taking these forecasts and first estimates into account, here’s what you can expect to pay for fuel (price-per-litre) from the first week of May onwards. However, we have to stress that these mid-month estimates are liable to change by the time the Department of Energy set next month’s costs in stone.
> 
> *Coastal*
> 
> *Petrol:* R11.37
> *Diesel: *R10.92
> *Inland*
> 
> *Petrol:* R12.07
> *Diesel:* R11.52
> *and* another 1.25% cut on repo rates in the pipelines later 2020/21 [moneyweb]


My issue is were paying a third party for electricity. And they're still charging the same. shouldnt they also be charging less during this time. Electricity is essential in today's life, but is third party charges essential???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> My issue is were paying a third party for electricity. And they're still charging the same. shouldnt they also be charging less during this time. Electricity is essential in today's life, but is third party charges essential???


There are jobs at stake mate.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> There are jobs at stake mate.


Understandable, but they can put the charges on hold or charge less during this time. 
We pay almost double the cost of an electrical unit. Not an issue if I'm earning something, but while I'm not earning anything it's becoming an issue.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> Understandable, but they can put the charges on hold or charge less during this time.
> We pay almost double the cost of an electrical unit. Not an issue if I'm earning something, but while I'm not earning anything it's becoming an issue.


Sorry to hear that mate. We’ll get through this...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> My issue is were paying a third party for electricity. And they're still charging the same. shouldnt they also be charging less during this time. Electricity is essential in today's life, but is third party charges essential???



Not as clear cut as that. 
If the distributor is not cutting their cost down (Nersa is the only authority allowed to rule on tariff changes afaik), is the reseller (be it the municipality or prepaid vendor or even eskom direct) expected to cut their margins? 

The entire value chain needs to be assessed and the cost cut needs to start at the root of the chain, or else you just end up with a broken chain and a knock on effect on all sides.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> Understandable, but they can put the charges on hold or charge less during this time.
> We pay almost double the cost of an electrical unit. Not an issue if I'm earning something, but while I'm not earning anything it's becoming an issue.



That's a tough one @Resistance. 
Our complex as well has implemented additional pricing because their bulk supply cost per unit will go up based on additional consumption with everyone working from home.

Hopefully there will be some light at the end of this tunnel soon. It's becoming increasingly darker for alot of people. And I don't any 'typical family' will really walk away unaffected by this in SA.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Lol. iOS problems.
> I've ordered like 7 or 8 times from them- been a lifesaver (Chipniks, Tropika, Zoo Biscuits are on repeat order lol).



The shops must be wondering why there is this sudden demand for Zoo biscuits - and it's all thanks to @ARYANTO! I bought another packet today lol but I've left them in the car, otherwise I'll eat them all!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> The shops must be wondering why there is this sudden demand for Zoo biscuits - and it's all thanks to @ARYANTO! I bought another packet today lol but I've left them in the car, otherwise I'll eat them all!


Ha! I won. I almost put them in my trolley and ended up taking Romany creams instead

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> Ha! I won. I almost put them in my trolley and ended up taking Romany creams instead



Thanks for the idea
Tomorrow I order Romany creams!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Not as clear cut as that.
> If the distributor is not cutting their cost down (Nersa is the only authority allowed to rule on tariff changes afaik), is the reseller (be it the municipality or prepaid vendor or even eskom direct) expected to cut their margins?
> 
> The entire value chain needs to be assessed and the cost cut needs to start at the root of the chain, or else you just end up with a broken chain and a knock on effect on all sides.


The President is willing to take a paycut.
I don't want to pay less. I want to pay the cost and pay the rest later when I get paid.
And I think these people are educated enough to work through the broken chain and knock on effect or else their school fees was wasted.
Maybe they're just plain and simple "ytgevriet" selfish!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> The President is willing to take a paycut.
> I don't want to pay less. I want to pay the cost and pay the rest later when I get paid.
> And I think these people are educated enough to work through the broken chain and knock on effect or else their school fees was wasted.



Point taken. And it does make sense, you're not looking for a free ride but rather a break to a certain extent. 
Hopefully something pans out soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

"Our complex as well has implemented additional pricing because their bulk supply cost per unit will go up based on additional consumption with everyone working from home."
@M.Adhir see they're assuming the bulk usage will go up and will charge everyone more while there might only be a handfull of people working from home.
It's like everyone is making money out of the situation that's bringing the whole country down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos

M.Adhir said:


> Thanks for the idea
> Tomorrow I order Romany creams!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> "Our complex as well has implemented additional pricing because their bulk supply cost per unit will go up based on additional consumption with everyone working from home."
> @M.Adhir see they're assuming the bulk usage will go up and will charge everyone more while there might only be a handfull of people working from home.
> It's like everyone is making money out of the situation that's bringing the whole country down.



Yeah exactly that. 
Similar happened in December/January. Longer reading period because the reading agency closed early for the year and read in week 1 instead of week 2.
Our cost per unit/kw went up around 20%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> View attachment 194096


Did ya have to post the green one 
Now I gotta buy that too!
Biscuits have become the new vape mail in a locked down 2020!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Christos said:


> View attachment 194096


Same company , so you are on the right track

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

M.Adhir said:


> Did ya have to post the green one
> Now I gotta buy that too!
> Biscuits have become the new vape mail in a locked down 2020!


I got Oreo’s too

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Christos said:


> I got Oreo’s too


Stop eating juniors cookies

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> I got Oreo’s too


But do you have "eat some more"
Eet-sum-mor

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> I got Oreo’s too



Stop now 
The delivery dudes gonna think I have munchies all the time.
The is binge junk food eating is dangerous.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

JurgensSt said:


> Stop eating juniors cookies
> 
> Sent from small screen


I am offended sir. My wife is of the appropriate age

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Christos

Resistance said:


> View attachment 194097
> 
> But do you have "eat some more"
> Eet-sum-mor


Pass. 
I will say these are rather good....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> Pass.
> I will say these are rather good....
> View attachment 194099


Did some battered/crumbed wings with this all crushed up. Just added some peri peri to it and we had a winner.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance

This works till I get "sum mor" untill then no FOMO

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Yzerfontein Spar posted this pic of a customer at the shop today. When we go shopping in Yzer we do it with style!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> Yzerfontein Spar posted this pic of a customer at the shop today. When we go shopping in Yzer we do it with style!
> 
> View attachment 194102


Her , errr, his mask looks like the Mastercard logo...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Her , errr, his mask looks like the Mastercard logo...



That's really taking a swipe isn't it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

CashKat88 said:


> So... correction, the app says our complex doesn't work on the wifeys iPhone version of the app but seems to work perfectly on my Samsung so i will be trying it out today.


https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/72aefb9e4e4c89f400c660b5d63f1257?client=news

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

This thread sounds like Comedy central on this Wednesday evening

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> This thread sounds like Comedy central on this Wednesday evening


 The “zoo biscuit”

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> This thread sounds like Comedy central on this Wednesday evening



Just Tap and Go

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> *Ok* , there is petrol price drop :
> *The forecast petrol price for May 2020*
> Taking these forecasts and first estimates into account, here’s what you can expect to pay for fuel (price-per-litre) from the first week of May onwards. However, we have to stress that these mid-month estimates are liable to change by the time the Department of Energy set next month’s costs in stone.
> 
> *Coastal*
> 
> *Petrol:* R11.37
> *Diesel: *R10.92
> *Inland*
> 
> *Petrol:* R12.07
> *Diesel:* R11.52
> *and* another 1.25% cut on repo rates in the pipelines later 2020/21 [moneyweb]



Wow, diesel was about R16 per litre last time I filled up (which was ages ago)
But that’s one heck of a drop
Will probably go up again soon because oil price went up a bit and Rand got weaker

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Silver said:


> Wow, diesel was about R16 per litre last time I filled up (which was ages ago)
> But that’s one heck of a drop
> Will probably go up again soon because oil price went up a bit and Rand got weaker


Yep, it’s cheap when we cannot or don’t need to drive, about as much use currently as a bald guy winning a hairbrush in a competition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

On what would have been our final day of Lockdown, I have decided to man the procrastination-station. Going to binge watch me some series today, starting with Locke & Key

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Day 21 - 08:50*
Good morning to the incarcerated inhabitants of various Shires,
Rudely plucked out of bed this morning by the clarion at the gates , there were a page holding a gift , awaiting my presence , humbly he bent and placed the wrapped package at my gates and inquired if ,I ,may be the lord of the manor to which I confirmed with a curt reply .He turned an fled to his white carriage and departed...

The madness continues , my new journey into the strange land of CBD has begun , oil and CBD e-juice delivered , thanks to @Vaperite South Africa and the brave dudes at TCG. Appreciate it.
The streets are still for now , didn't feel like driving yesterday so - shopping will be done TODAY . The journey will commence as soon as I'm fully awake and had some Coke . To be continued...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *Day 21 - 08:50*
> Good morning to the incarcerated inhabitants of various Shires,
> Rudely plucked out of bed this morning by the clarion at the gates , there were a page holding a gift , awaiting my presence , humbly he bent and placed the wrapped package at my gates and inquired if ,I ,may be the lord of the manor to which I confirmed with a curt reply .He turned an fled to his white carriage and departed...
> 
> The madness continues , my new journey into the strange land of CBD has begun , oil and CBD e-juice delivered , thanks to @Vaperite South Africa and the brave dudes at TCG. Appreciate it.
> The streets are still for now , didn't feel like driving yesterday so - shopping will be done TODAY . The journey will commence as soon as I'm fully awake and had some Coke . To be continued...[/QUOTE
> 
> @ARYANTO
> 
> M'Lord, your humble servant hopes that the potion meets your lofty expectations.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CashKat88

Ruwaid said:


> Same thing with me...our street address is 18 and not picking up on the app but number 4 on the same street works fine. So we have been using number 4 (family member) instead. Tried different phones and PC but nada. Havent called them though.


That's pretty annoying but at least you have a family member that can help out, went on the app this morning to try it out but most of the things we want are sold out, like butter is not available at all, baking seems to be a popular lockdown passtime

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ruwaid

CashKat88 said:


> That's pretty annoying but at least you have a family member that can help out, went on the app this morning to try it out but most of the things we want are sold out, like butter is not available at all, baking seems to be a popular lockdown passtime


Yeah bru...it is but small enough to not even notice if it can save you from possible risk out there. However, just bare in mind that the app takes an amount higher than your invoice to use IF they need to substitute/replace items with others from your original list. If that extra amount is not used it is reversed back into your account but takes 2-3 business days depending on your bank.

The only part that got to me was that I chose, paid and THEN I got items removed as they were running out of stock. They kept sending me notifications as items were removed even though they were paid for. The app does have a lot of improvement to go through but I will still use for absolute essentials and zoo biscuits.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ruwaid

and just to add...bare in mind they sometimes don't get your delivery in 60min...mine took about 5 hours the first time yet they visited that complex 3 times in the same day before my order was delivered and my order was already in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Ruwaid said:


> and just to add...bare in mind they sometimes don't get your delivery in 60min...mine took about 5 hours the first time yet they visited that complex 3 times in the same day before my order was delivered and my order was already in.



Yeah they sent out comms 2 weeks ago saying they cant commit to 60 minutes during lockdown (increased orders).
I've had deliveries by different drivers so can understand that they maybe aren't rationalizing the deliveries other than first packed first dispatched.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Day 21 : Checkers app does not work in my area. Went to shops with a mission ran in ran out with mask on. Spar did not have stock , PnP no stock Checkers da dah stock I finally got my frikking zoo biscuits


I think they should make a limited edition after lockdown @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Ruwaid

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah they sent out comms 2 weeks ago saying they cant commit to 60 minutes during lockdown (increased orders).
> I've had deliveries by different drivers so can understand that they maybe aren't rationalizing the deliveries other than first packed first dispatched.


thank you, noted!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Ruwaid said:


> and just to add...bare in mind they sometimes don't get your delivery in 60min...mine took about 5 hours the first time yet they visited that complex 3 times in the same day before my order was delivered and my order was already in.


Just a thought if you haven't yet.
Try updating your location and maps. They use a satellite marker with previously set points to pinpoint a location which in turn helps them navigate. It doesn't always work,but it's worth a shot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Day 21 : Checkers app does not work in my area. Went to shops with a mission ran in ran out with mask on. Spar did not have stock , PnP no stock Checkers da dah stock I finally got my frikking zoo biscuits
> View attachment 194126
> 
> I think they should make a limited edition after lockdown @ARYANTO
> View attachment 194128
> 
> View attachment 194129



It's always sold out. You got a valid point.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Resistance said:


> Just a thought if you haven't yet.
> Try updating your location and maps. They use a satellite marker with previously set points to pinpoint a location which in turn helps them navigate. It doesn't always work,but it's worth a shot.


You definitely on the right track there bru as the point on the map shows elsewhere BUT, it also always you to type in manually an address and they have a pop up and you select and then it thinks and then you get a message that they not delivering in your area.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Ruwaid said:


> You definitely on the right track there bru as the point on the map shows elsewhere BUT, it also always you to type in manually an address and they have a pop up and you select and then it thinks and then you get a message that they not delivering in your area.


Also check your direct neighbour's addresses.
That worked for me using Uber.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Health officials are going door-to-door to find customers who might have come into contact with grocery store employees who recently contracted Covid-19. Checkers store in Bayside Mall, Table View, shut its doors on Tuesday after an employee tested positive for the coronavirus.*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-interesting-articles.t49087/page-23#post-841019

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Day 21 : Checkers app does not work in my area. Went to shops with a mission ran in ran out with mask on. Spar did not have stock , PnP no stock Checkers da dah stock I finally got my frikking zoo biscuits
> View attachment 194126
> 
> I think they should make a limited edition after lockdown @ARYANTO
> View attachment 194128
> 
> View attachment 194129



Hope you didn't go to the shops whose employees have tested positive @MrGSmokeFree. 
Read this https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-interesting-articles.t49087/page-23#post-841019

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

I wish all you guys would stop talking about - and showing pics - of Zoo biscuits. I bought another packet yesterday but left them in the car so that I wouldn't eat them all. You have no idea how often I have to go to the car - and that is a problem, because my doggie thinks that we're going for a drive and she gets all excited. And it's all your fault @ARYANTO. I'd never even considered Zoo biscuits until you mentioned them!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> Hope you didn't go to the shops whose employees have tested positive @MrGSmokeFree.
> Read this https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-interesting-articles.t49087/page-23#post-841019


@Hooked I missed the shops mentioned. And at the rate a ran into the shops and out avoiding people ( workout for the day) and cleaning my hands and bank card, car keys and frikking everything all the way I should be o.k

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> I wish all you guys would stop talking about - and showing pics - of Zoo biscuits. I bought another packet yesterday but left them in the car so that I wouldn't eat them all. You have no idea how often I have to go to the car - and that is a problem, because my doggie thinks that we're going for a drive and she gets all excited. And it's all your fault @ARYANTO. I'd never even considered Zoo biscuits until you mentioned them!!



Noted. Will post a pic of what's being vaped instead. 
This has been steeping for over a year and is a treat

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Ta Daaa! Coldrinks delivery SAPS Norwood , the captain took all 6 and packed them in the safe , good deed done for the day .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Hooked I missed the shops mentioned. And at the rate a ran into the shops and out avoiding people ( workout for the day) and cleaning my hands and bank card, car keys and frikking everything all the way I should be o.k


Same thing we do...making sure there are no phones, jewellery, handbags etc taken into the store. just the card in the pocket. also wear our specs to try and protect the eyes from infected aerosols. If you don't use specs then jus sunglasses and you would be that guy that wears shades in the club!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Ta Daaa! Coldrinks delivery SAPS Norwood , the captain took all 6 and packed them in the safe , good deed done for the day .
> View attachment 194136



Good on you mate.
This past week in Spar there were police and EMS in the queue in front of us.
Tried to do my bit and pay their small bills, they refused a few times before eventually agreeing.
Its tough out there- my hat goes off to all those on the frontlines who are trying to get us through this. Some of them arent even being paid and have been asked to volunteer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Good on you @ARYANTO, @M.Adhir and so many others out there doing their bit. Something really made me think was that once the dust settles we will realise how little we need, how much we actually have and the true value of human connection.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Day 21

I think they like my jokes. They go Haa Haa everytime I hit them with a one liner

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Ruwaid

M.Adhir said:


> Day 21
> 
> I think they like my jokes. They go Haa Haa everytime I hit them with a one liner
> 
> View attachment 194137


They also love the way I sleep around 4-5am...cos they find that too very funny!

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO

Stocked up ....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> I wish all you guys would stop talking about - and showing pics - of Zoo biscuits. I bought another packet yesterday but left them in the car so that I wouldn't eat them all. You have no idea how often I have to go to the car - and that is a problem, because my doggie thinks that we're going for a drive and she gets all excited. And it's all your fault @ARYANTO. I'd never even considered Zoo biscuits until you mentioned them!!



100% agree @Hooked! I love Zoo biscuits but being a Type 2 Diabetic they are not conducive to my blood sugar levels!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

https://www.fin24.com/Economy/South...rengthened-to-prohibit-its-transport-20200416

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Like a sign from the heavens, we just had an major cloud break, with massive rain and some small hail, a total of 20minutes non-stop. Bliss!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Alex said:


> https://www.fin24.com/Economy/South...rengthened-to-prohibit-its-transport-20200416



My spare dops and 4 packs of smokes (i don't smoke but I bought and I don't know why I did) seem to increase in value every day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Like a sign from the heavens, we just had an major cloud break, with massive rain and some small hail, a total of 20minutes non-stop. Bliss!
> View attachment 194167


Niks ruik lekkerder as reen op rooi grond nie , mis ons plaas as ek jou foto so kyk .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> Niks ruik lekkerder as reen op rooi grond nie , mis ons plaas as ek jou foto so kyk .



there's a word for it - petrichor

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

You guys have a bad influence on me! @ARYANTO @M.Adhir you'll take the blame for this!
I've never tried these biscuits before today and I left work around lunchtime to the nearest checkers to buy some

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> You guys have a bad influence on me! @ARYANTO @M.Adhir you'll take the blame for this!
> I've never tried these biscuits before today and I left work around lunchtime to the nearest checkers to buy some
> View attachment 194169


and, verdict??

Goes great with a strong cuppa joe as well

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

M.Adhir said:


> and, verdict??
> 
> Goes great with a strong cuppa joe as well


I’m a new customer

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> You guys have a bad influence on me! @ARYANTO @M.Adhir you'll take the blame for this!
> I've never tried these biscuits before today and I left work around lunchtime to the nearest checkers to buy some
> View attachment 194169



Zoo biscuit pro,
If you can eat the biscuit from the icing (intact), your doing it right!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> I wish all you guys would stop talking about - and showing pics - of Zoo biscuits. I bought another packet yesterday but left them in the car so that I wouldn't eat them all. You have no idea how often I have to go to the car - and that is a problem, because my doggie thinks that we're going for a drive and she gets all excited. And it's all your fault @ARYANTO. I'd never even considered Zoo biscuits until you mentioned them!!


1. Stop torturing the fur children and take your biscuits inside.
2. I’ll post Oreos in future

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Ta Daaa! Coldrinks delivery SAPS Norwood , the captain took all 6 and packed them in the safe , good deed done for the day .
> View attachment 194136



That was very sweet of you @ARYANTO! I'm sure it's not often that someone walks into the police station with Coke for them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 194158
> 
> Stocked up ....



Noooooo you're torturing me!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% agree @Hooked! I love Zoo biscuits but being a Type 2 Diabetic they are not conducive to my blood sugar levels!



Yep I'm also Type 2. By the time the guys stop posting Zoo biscuits on the forum I'll be Type Coma.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> That was very sweet of you @ARYANTO! I'm sure it's not often that someone walks into the police station with Coke for them!



Not for legitimate reasons you might add...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

Alex said:


> https://www.fin24.com/Economy/South...rengthened-to-prohibit-its-transport-20200416



I heard on Cape Talk today someone of the Western Cape saying that the WC can expect different regulations re alcohol after lockdown. He mentioned restricted business hours and quantities permitted. Nothing concrete yet and not related to the virus / lockdown. Just a change in local law.

Don't know if they can do that. The WC seems to think they're an independent state - and indeed there is a political party that is advocating just that!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Like a sign from the heavens, we just had an major cloud break, with massive rain and some small hail, a total of 20minutes non-stop. Bliss!
> View attachment 194167



Your place looks heavenly @Dela Rey Steyn !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> My spare dops and 4 packs of smokes (i don't smoke but I bought and I don't know why I did) seem to increase in value every day



Hold on to the smokes - you will make a fortune in another week  A smoker whom I know begged me for smokes but I assured him I truly can't help!! I too should have stocked up lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> 1. Stop torturing the fur children and take your biscuits inside.
> 2. I’ll post Oreos in future



@Christos I don't need to take the biscuits inside. I opened the boot, had one and stood there until the pack was finished . That's my problem. I can't have just one.

As for Oreos, they're just as bad!! Post things like brussels sprouts rather - that won't tempt me in the least!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> You guys have a bad influence on me! @ARYANTO @M.Adhir you'll take the blame for this!
> I've never tried these biscuits before today and I left work around lunchtime to the nearest checkers to buy some
> View attachment 194169





I suppose if one is tested positive for Corona, they ask where you had been. I can just image hundreds of forum members stating that they had been to Checkers to buy Zoo biscuits. 

If the media gets hold of that just think of the headlines
ZOO BISCUITS CAUSE CORONA VIRUS!!

Edit: And it didn't originate in China either. @ARYANTO I can tell you, you are going to come under close scrutiny!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> @Christos I don't need to take the biscuits inside. I opened the boot, had one and stood there until the pack was finished . That's my problem. I can't have just one.
> 
> As for Oreos, they're just as bad!! Post things like brussels sprouts rather - that won't tempt me in the least!


I am of the opinion a box is a single serving. I have 7 days of Oreos but I do rotate with wine gums (400g bag also single serving)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> View attachment 194172
> View attachment 194173
> View attachment 194174
> 
> I am of the opinion a box is a single serving. I have 7 days of Oreos but I do rotate with wine gums (400g bag also single serving)



Yikes. Munchies paradise. 
Guess who's buying wine gums tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Christos

M.Adhir said:


> Yikes. Munchies paradise.
> Guess who's buying wine gums tomorrow


Sorry all out of stock

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> Sorry all out of stock



Guess who's soeking for blackmarket winegums then lol

Will give the sour worms a break

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos

M.Adhir said:


> Guess who's soeking for blackmarket winegums then lol
> 
> Will give the sour worms a break


I don’t recommend a full bag of sour worms unless you like waking up with the inside of your mouth with a lost layer of skin

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Different snack for tonight

Nothing beats freshly made hot popcorn from a pot.
Buttered and Salted.
With Astros, Smarties, and some Whispers underneath as well

Reactions: Winner 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Christos

You reach a new level of adulthood when you purchase a whole cake and eat the whole thing for no particular reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Cheesecake was absolutely fabulous!
> I am told it needs a 2 day steep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there were the eggs !


That looks amazing Silver

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> View attachment 194172
> View attachment 194173
> View attachment 194174
> 
> I am of the opinion a box is a single serving. I have 7 days of Oreos but I do rotate with wine gums (400g bag also single serving)



"A box is a single serving" I like that @Christos! From time to time I buy those frozen meals and they state how many servings it has and I wonder for whom? Ants?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> View attachment 194172
> View attachment 194173
> View attachment 194174
> 
> I am of the opinion a box is a single serving. I have 7 days of Oreos but I do rotate with wine gums (400g bag also single serving)


Spoilt brat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Random pics from back yard this morning
> View attachment 193958
> View attachment 193964
> View attachment 193965
> View attachment 193966
> View attachment 193967


Wat maak die army melikopter daar?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Different snack for tonight
> 
> Nothing beats freshly made hot popcorn from a pot.
> Buttered and Salted.
> With Astros, Smarties, and some Whispers underneath as well
> 
> View attachment 194176



WOW!! You're having a party there! And strangely enough I was thinking the other day that no-one has mentioned popcorn!!

I also wonder if anyone here still posts pics of their mods, or have we all become food-obsessed?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> You reach a new level of adulthood when you purchase a whole cake and eat the whole thing for no particular reason.



That's called getting in touch with your inner child!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Resistance said:


> Spoilt brat!


*Good planner.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> That's called getting in touch with your inner child!


My inner child is passed out from eating too much

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> WOW!! You're having a party there! And strangely enough I was thinking the other day that no-one has mentioned popcorn!!
> 
> I also wonder if anyone here still posts pics of their mods, or have we all become food-obsessed?



Used to work at the movies in my student days 
Ended up becoming the designated popcorn maker at home as a result 
Managed to get it down to near perfection so kinda dug my own grave on that one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Composed and performed by Marianne Gladwin, a cabaret artist who lives in my town, Yzerfontein.







She gives online Yoga classes during lockdown. Before lockdown they were held on the beach.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> You reach a new level of adulthood when you purchase a whole cake and eat the whole thing for no particular reason.


You'll reach the ultimate level if you enjoy said cake with BEER!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wat maak die army melikopter daar?


Was besig om die duif afteneem ,toe sien ek die maan toe neem ek ń shot van dit toe vlieg die melikopter verby. Wens net dit kon alles in een shot wees

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Was besig om die duif afteneem ,toe sien ek die maan toe neem ek ń shot van dit toe vlieg die melikopter verby. Wens net dit kon alles in een shot wees


Make it happen. Challenge to you @MrGSmokeFree . Let's see what you can come up with.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 21,

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> Make it happen. Challenge to you @MrGSmokeFree . Let's see what you can come up with.





Resistance said:


> Make it happen. Challenge to you @MrGSmokeFree . Let's see what you can come up with.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> View attachment 194172
> View attachment 194173
> View attachment 194174
> 
> I am of the opinion a box is a single serving. I have 7 days of Oreos but I do rotate with wine gums (400g bag also single serving)



Post lockdown party at @Christos !
Appreciating fine high end atties..... and.... WINEGUMS
I love winegums @Christos !
I do agree the big packet is a single serving
I need winegums now

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Update.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...prepares-for-incremental-lifting-of-lockdown/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 194189


 Now that is brilliant!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Ta Daaa! Coldrinks delivery SAPS Norwood , the captain took all 6 and packed them in the safe , good deed done for the day .
> View attachment 194136



Congrats and kudos to you @ARYANTO 
Thank you for helping out the cops with that kind gesture
They must have been chuffed

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Good on you mate.
> This past week in Spar there were police and EMS in the queue in front of us.
> Tried to do my bit and pay their small bills, they refused a few times before eventually agreeing.
> Its tough out there- my hat goes off to all those on the frontlines who are trying to get us through this. Some of them arent even being paid and have been asked to volunteer.



Such a kind gesture @M.Adhir
Thanks for doing that, I imagine it made them feel special and appreciated

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> https://www.fin24.com/Economy/South...rengthened-to-prohibit-its-transport-20200416



Wow!
I thought there would be some form of relaxation on this...
My wife didn’t get a chance to stock up on wine and she loves a glass of wine occasionally. 
Ah well, more to look forward to when things open up...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Update: 2605 - 99 up , passed- 48 -14 up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> That looks amazing Silver



Thanks @SmokeyJoe 
My dear wife is a mean baker
She doesn’t get a chance to do much baking because of life being busy with work and all, but when she gets a chance she loves it.... and so do I.... hehe. 
I think she should just bake and forget work for a while....

She also bakes these heavenly biscuits and her signature hazelnut with vodka cake. My word it’s amazing

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 194189


BOFFIN !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Congrats and kudos to you @ARYANTO
> Thank you for helping out the cops with that kind gesture
> They must have been chuffed


I hope the office shared with the patrols ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> You'll reach the ultimate level if you enjoy said cake with BEER!



Cake and beer?

This lockdown needs to come to an end now. People are losing every sense of civility.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

Adephi said:


> Cake and beer?
> 
> This lockdown needs to come to an end now. People are losing every sense of civility.


You know it’s bad out there when the bar peanuts don’t even taste salty anymore.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Adephi said:


> Cake and beer?
> 
> This lockdown needs to come to an end now. People are losing every sense of civility.



Not even gonna speak about dipping my boudoir biscuits is brandy and my oreos in kahlua then.

Or dipping those white candy coated hollow Easter eggs in in tea (this is heaven!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Cake and beer?
> 
> This lockdown needs to come to an end now. People are losing every sense of civility.


You have not lived till you've had cake and beer.https://draftmag.com/pairs-beer-cake/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Not even gonna speak about dipping my boudoir biscuits is brandy and my oreos in kahlua then.
> 
> Or dipping those white candy coated hollow Easter eggs in in tea (this is heaven!)


Double dip bro!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Day 1 of Lockdown Plus, these are my type of days on the farm, misty and gloomy. Time for some hot chocolate and a good book.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Day 1 of Lockdown Plus, these are my type of days on the farm, misty and gloomy. Time for some hot chocolate and a good book.
> View attachment 194219


Epic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO

08:10 - day 22
It's going to be one of ''those'' days , barely out of bed , haven't even had Coke or A Zoo biscuit and disaster struck . Knocked the Mechman and M25 onto the wooden floor ...tank busted , fortunately there is 14 back up tanks , need to scratch for the straight glass in my bookshelves. Village is very quiet but that won't last long I guess . 2 of the housemates are having a teaching seminar online so the rest of the house is dead quiet .

Oh feedback on the CBD experiment - took the drops about 9 ish last night ,went to bed about 03:00 ...btw it tastes like cod liver oil . So will try again tonight , the cbd juice ... don't know, vaped some last night too , Am I supposed to be relaxed/chilled ? not much different from any other day - did I waste my money ? maybe I'm too impatient .

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> 08:10 - day 22
> It's going to be one of ''those'' days , barely out of bed , haven't even had Coke or A Zoo biscuit and disaster struck . Knocked the Mechman and M25 onto the wooden floor ...tank busted , fortunately there is 14 back up tanks , need to scratch for the straight glass in my bookshelves. Village is very quiet but that won't last long I guess . 2 of the housemates are having a teaching seminar online so the rest of the house is dead quiet .
> 
> Oh feedback on the CBD experiment - took the drops about 9 ish last night ,went to bed about 03:00 ...btw it tastes like cod liver oil . So will try again tonight , the cbd juice ... don't know, vaped some last night too , Am I supposed to be relaxed/chilled ? not much different from any other day - did I waste my money ? maybe I'm too impatient .



It may take a while to kick in @ARYANTO , big thing is now to get into a routine, have the drops, then actually lights out and relax in bed, you will just drift off. I made the mistake of waiting for it to kick in, it’s subtle. I’m starting mine tonight as well again, under tongue and then relax. Same with the vape, you will be more relaxed, you just don’t realize it, it differs from person to person.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Day 22 : Had this for the first time last night and from now on they are my new favorite chips

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Day 22 : Had this for the first time last night and from now on they are my new favorite chips
> View attachment 194226


That's another one that worked very well when crushed and used as a batter for chicken, and mushrooms crumbed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> It may take a while to kick in @ARYANTO , big thing is now to get into a routine, have the drops, then actually lights out and relax in bed, you will just drift off. I made the mistake of waiting for it to kick in, it’s subtle. I’m starting mine tonight as well again, under tongue and then relax. Same with the vape, you will be more relaxed, you just don’t realize it, it differs from person to person.


Thanks F. Will continue then

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Had to go in to work today for a


ARYANTO said:


> 08:10 - day 22
> It's going to be one of ''those'' days , barely out of bed , haven't even had Coke or A Zoo biscuit and disaster struck . Knocked the Mechman and M25 onto the wooden floor ...tank busted , fortunately there is 14 back up tanks , need to scratch for the straight glass in my bookshelves. Village is very quiet but that won't last long I guess . 2 of the housemates are having a teaching seminar online so the rest of the house is dead quiet .
> 
> Oh feedback on the CBD experiment - took the drops about 9 ish last night ,went to bed about 03:00 ...btw it tastes like cod liver oil . So will try again tonight , the cbd juice ... don't know, vaped some last night too , Am I supposed to be relaxed/chilled ? not much different from any other day - did I waste my money ? maybe I'm too impatient .


Just stay away from booze when you hoist up this sail. It easily turns into the worst trip you have ever been on.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Thanks F. Will continue then


Agree with @Room Fogger .take it earlier and go relax earlier. if you keep busy your never going to chill out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Day 1 of edtension and I will be leaving the house for the first time since the lockdown! I am amped for nothing more than to drive my car! 

Im quite impressed by my calculations as we had just about enough food items as well as vape products set aside for the first phase of lockdown, luckily I trippled up on my purchase of vape supplies so I'll be able to go another 2 months without purchasing, i am however running out of coils but testing the 'coils last for 6 months' theory on all my atties.

We've implemented a more simple approach to living at home without any complaints from the little ones or ourselves. In fact the change is not even noticed even thpugh our savings is phenomenal. We have literally halved the amount of chicken beef and lamb we eat over the 21 day period. We have improvised and not gone out to buy itwms we needed but ratber5just made do with what we have and even though in the greater picture, we are still living somewhat lavishly, I am proud of what we have achieved. We don't know what living simply is but we are definitely living simpler. I feel it is very valuable to be able to adjust and have the support of our kids as the future after lockdown doesn't seem all rosey. It is their history and stories to tell their kids and grand kids moment, of how they 'struggled'. 

What I am truky grateful for is my immediate family all living with us, yes we have seperate houses for privacy so that there are no feuds but the support system is just incredible. 

Kids are gatvol of the tuckshop so back to the drawing board to come up with some new ideas. Their days are so busy with school and Madressah(religious classes) so they dont get bored but not seeing thwir friends means that i need to fulfill that role and do those activities, if their are any ideas out there, please share! 

Good luck forumites! Keep on keeping on!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

_INTERESTING _

*China raises Wuhan death toll by 50 percent.*
https://citizen.co.za/news/news-wor...th-toll-by-50-percent-as-us-plots-re-opening/

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> Day 1 of edtension and I will be leaving the house for the first time since the lockdown! I am amped for nothing more than to drive my car!
> 
> Im quite impressed by my calculations as we had just about enough food items as well as vape products set aside for the first phase of lockdown, luckily I trippled up on my purchase of vape supplies so I'll be able to go another 2 months without purchasing, i am however running out of coils but testing the 'coils last for 6 months' theory on all my atties.
> 
> We've implemented a more simple approach to living at home without any complaints from the little ones or ourselves. In fact the change is not even noticed even thpugh our savings is phenomenal. We have literally halved the amount of chicken beef and lamb we eat over the 21 day period. We have improvised and not gone out to buy itwms we needed but ratber5just made do with what we have and even though in the greater picture, we are still living somewhat lavishly, I am proud of what we have achieved. We don't know what living simply is but we are definitely living simpler. I feel it is very valuable to be able to adjust and have the support of our kids as the future after lockdown doesn't seem all rosey. It is their history and stories to tell their kids and grand kids moment, of how they 'struggled'.
> 
> What I am truky grateful for is my immediate family all living with us, yes we have seperate houses for privacy so that there are no feuds but the support system is just incredible.
> 
> Kids are gatvol of the tuckshop so back to the drawing board to come up with some new ideas. Their days are so busy with school and Madressah(religious classes) so they dont get bored but not seeing thwir friends means that i need to fulfill that role and do those activities, if their are any ideas out there, please share!
> 
> Good luck forumites! Keep on keeping on!


Video call their friends for a few mins.
It might help chill them out.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

“Why does the economy matter if we’re not around to spend any money because we’re all sick ?”
Jamie O’Reilly - New York

“As at the end of the Easter weekend, 26 fatal crashes were recorded, which resulted in _28 fatalities_. Most crashes involved pedestrians and single vehicles overturned, with contributions of 38% and 19% respectively. The 2020 Easter period was extraordinary as there was limited movement. Despite the lockdown, there were those allowed to travel,” Mbalula.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> “Why does the economy matter if we’re not around to spend any money because we’re all sick ?”
> Jamie O’Reilly - New York
> 
> “As at the end of the Easter weekend, 26 fatal crashes were recorded, which resulted in _28 fatalities_. Most crashes involved pedestrians and single vehicles overturned, with contributions of 38% and 19% respectively. The 2020 Easter period was extraordinary as there was limited movement. Despite the lockdown, there were those allowed to travel,” Mbalula.


Tell Jaimie O'Reilly it's about controll.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Shopkeeper killed for refusing to sell cigarettes*
https://citizen.co.za/news/south-af...eeper-killed-for-refusing-to-sell-cigarettes/

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Jengz said:


> Day 1 of edtension and I will be leaving the house for the first time since the lockdown! I am amped for nothing more than to drive my car!
> 
> Im quite impressed by my calculations as we had just about enough food items as well as vape products set aside for the first phase of lockdown, luckily I trippled up on my purchase of vape supplies so I'll be able to go another 2 months without purchasing, i am however running out of coils but testing the 'coils last for 6 months' theory on all my atties.
> 
> We've implemented a more simple approach to living at home without any complaints from the little ones or ourselves. In fact the change is not even noticed even thpugh our savings is phenomenal. We have literally halved the amount of chicken beef and lamb we eat over the 21 day period. We have improvised and not gone out to buy itwms we needed but ratber5just made do with what we have and even though in the greater picture, we are still living somewhat lavishly, I am proud of what we have achieved. We don't know what living simply is but we are definitely living simpler. I feel it is very valuable to be able to adjust and have the support of our kids as the future after lockdown doesn't seem all rosey. It is their history and stories to tell their kids and grand kids moment, of how they 'struggled'.
> 
> What I am truky grateful for is my immediate family all living with us, yes we have seperate houses for privacy so that there are no feuds but the support system is just incredible.
> 
> Kids are gatvol of the tuckshop so back to the drawing board to come up with some new ideas. Their days are so busy with school and Madressah(religious classes) so they dont get bored but not seeing thwir friends means that i need to fulfill that role and do those activities, if their are any ideas out there, please share!
> 
> Good luck forumites! Keep on keeping on!



*This dad re-enacting a Frozen movie scene with his daughter is dad goals *
https://citizen.co.za/parenty/22702...n-movie-scene-with-his-daughter-is-dad-goals/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

* The DA is in possession of a video clip showing the ANC councillor allegedly violating the regulations by hosting a birthday bash for herself over the weekend. *
The Democratic Alliance (DA) in Limpopo laid charges against Makhado Municipality councillor Tebogo Mamarobela for violating the lockdown regulations.

According to the DA’s provincial leader, Jacques Smalle, the party is in possession of a video clip “clearly showing the ANC councillor violating the regulations by hosting a birthday bash for herself”.

“It is alleged that the video was taken on 12 April 2020, which was councillor Mamarobela’s 39th birthday. She can be seen celebrating with a Makhado businessman and others.”
*The Citizen

DA slams ‘shameless’ Gauteng officials who allegedly ‘stole’ food parcels *
https://citizen.co.za/news/south-af...g-officials-who-allegedly-stole-food-parcels/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> *Shopkeeper killed for refusing to sell cigarettes*
> https://citizen.co.za/news/south-af...eeper-killed-for-refusing-to-sell-cigarettes/


Sickening

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Spent the most part of the morning reading on the day bed with a huge cup of hot chocolate. Normally I could spend the whole day reading, but I got that "Lockdown itch" to keep busy. SWAMBO is home again today, booked off sick with the flu, pending another test result, this is going to be tough times for all our medical personnel. Decided to spoil her a bit, made a shortcrust pastry dough from scratch and by hand, that is chilling in the freezer for the apple crumble later. Currently busy with a bacon, spinach and feta quiche. She tried to protest, something about her uniforms getting a bit tight since the start of the Lockdown. But comfort food and good rest is imperative to the healing process.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

And done:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Ruwaid

@Dela Rey Steyn there's a lot I have learnt from this forum over the years and recently learnt that you can really whip dishes bud! Lucky my wife doesn't read the forum...you would make me look really bad!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And done:
> View attachment 194249


Wanted to make an apple crumble. Seeing that nobody else eats it I took a shortcut this morning.

apple caramel crumble made on the stovetop.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stranger

That quiche is a winner, wow looks good. My Swambo is making a corned beef and onion and potato pie. Takes me back to when we were first married and she would send me off to work with this in my lunch box. Of course I got the job of peeling the taters and onions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Stranger said:


> That quiche is a winner, wow looks good. My Swambo is making a corned beef and onion and potato pie. Takes me back to when we were first married and she would send me off to work with this in my lunch box. Of course I got the job of peeling the taters and onions.


Yup, soon we'll see the lockdown cook off and bake off on the forum

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 22,
A day high in emotions at work. I'm glad it's over
Health Minister is sending a signal that the lockdown will most probably be extended.

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## M.Adhir

I'm drowning my bad week in this. Need some light in the tunnel

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> 08:10 - day 22
> It's going to be one of ''those'' days , barely out of bed , haven't even had Coke or A Zoo biscuit and disaster struck . Knocked the Mechman and M25 onto the wooden floor ...tank busted , fortunately there is 14 back up tanks , need to scratch for the straight glass in my bookshelves. Village is very quiet but that won't last long I guess . 2 of the housemates are having a teaching seminar online so the rest of the house is dead quiet .
> 
> Oh feedback on the CBD experiment - took the drops about 9 ish last night ,went to bed about 03:00 ...btw it tastes like cod liver oil . So will try again tonight , the cbd juice ... don't know, vaped some last night too , Am I supposed to be relaxed/chilled ? not much different from any other day - did I waste my money ? maybe I'm too impatient .



@ARYANTO CBD works for some, but not for others. Unfortunately the only way to find out is what you have done - buy it and try it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

On Cape Talk this morning the announcer commented that the most crowded aisle in the supermarket is the sweets aisle. I guess he hasn't found out about Zoo biscuits yet. Maybe one of us should phone in and help him. We all need to stand together in these difficult times.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

I am so thankful that we have FB, especially now. It’s the only way to find out if anything important is happening in the community.

For example, someone posted that the driver of a car with a GP number plate threw a piece of paper out of the window.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*WC govt concerned about outbreaks of coronavirus at supermarkets*
https://www.all4women.co.za/1999129...bout-outbreaks-of-coronavirus-at-supermarkets
17 April 2020

"Local transmissions of the coronavirus are now cropping up among supermarket workers in the Western Cape, prompting the province’s head of health to stress the importance of only going to the shops when it is absolutely necessary." [i.e. when you run out of Zoo biscuits].

“We can really say a pattern that has emerged over the last week [is] a lot of our cases that we found [are] new has been through supermarkets,” said Dr Keith Cloete during a digital press conference on Thursday.

He did not name the supermarkets, but News24 has reported cases at Pick n Pay in Somerset West, a Shoprite in Athlone and in Bothasig, and Checkers at Bayside Mall in Table View..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

The ostriches are enjoying having the beach to themselves.
(Photo not taken by me)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance

hot.chillie35 said:


> View attachment 194272


I forsee a problem sitting down.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> I forsee a problem sitting down.


I see a problem standing up as well

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## alex1501

hot.chillie35 said:


> View attachment 194272



With all this "junk food" on display and nothing to do, very soon everybody's a$$ "will have had it" up to there.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Day 22 : Had this for the first time last night and from now on they are my new favorite chips
> 
> 
> View attachment 194226



I love Doritos @MrGSmokeFree !
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Just in: 2783 cases , 187 up - 50 passed
worldwide: 149378 deaths

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> *WC govt concerned about outbreaks of coronavirus at supermarkets*
> https://www.all4women.co.za/1999129...bout-outbreaks-of-coronavirus-at-supermarkets
> 17 April 2020
> 
> "Local transmissions of the coronavirus are now cropping up among supermarket workers in the Western Cape, prompting the province’s head of health to stress the importance of only going to the shops when it is absolutely necessary." [i.e. when you run out of Zoo biscuits].
> 
> “We can really say a pattern that has emerged over the last week [is] a lot of our cases that we found [are] new has been through supermarkets,” said Dr Keith Cloete during a digital press conference on Thursday.
> 
> He did not name the supermarkets, but News24 has reported cases at Pick n Pay in Somerset West, a Shoprite in Athlone and in Bothasig, and Checkers at Bayside Mall in Table View..."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex

https://www.timesofisrael.com/top-i...ts-show-virus-plays-itself-out-after-70-days/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Alex said:


> https://www.timesofisrael.com/top-i...ts-show-virus-plays-itself-out-after-70-days/


A second massive wave is on its way in China and won’t be long before the other countries getting out of confinement will be hit. This virus is going to be with us for a while unfortunately.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## blujeenz

Alex said:


> https://www.timesofisrael.com/top-i...ts-show-virus-plays-itself-out-after-70-days/


Interesting.
I recently saw a YT comparison between Sweden( no lockdown) and the UK (lockdown) which showed similar cases of CV.
Cant find it at the moment, but Googled these charts which looked the same as the YT content was.
https://www.zerohedge.com/geopolitical/comparison-lockdown-uk-non-lockdown-sweden





> As I say, the situation may well change as the days and weeks go by, but *so far, according to the official data from both countries, the approach taken in the UK of keeping people in their homes and closing down huge swathes of the economy, has not had any more positive effect on reducing Covid-19 cases or deaths than the Swedish approach.* Yet it will put millions out of work, it will destroy thousands of businesses, it will lead to a massive deterioration of mental health, it will lead to an increase in suicides, it will lead to old people dying on their own without their carers, and it already has led to an increase of state power on a scale never seen before. There is that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

I've just seen this ad on FB






I understand that every woman THINKS that her moisturiser etc. is an essential product, but seriously??? Restaurants are not allowed to deliver meals but Annique is allowed to deliver beauty products??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> I've just seen this ad on FB
> 
> View attachment 194288
> 
> View attachment 194289
> 
> 
> I understand that every woman THINKS that her moisturiser etc. is an essential product, but seriously??? Restaurants are not allowed to deliver meals but Annique is allowed to deliver beauty products??


Yeah I'm pretty sure I saw an Avon ad as well.
Also noticed that compared to last week when everything was covered up, dischem had colognes and perfumes on display again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Lockdown? What lockdown?
(Pic not taken by me)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Tonight's haul. Really quiet out there. 
I hear Owls. Jackals. Civets. 
But no people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Tonight's haul. Really quiet out there.
> I hear Owls. Jackals. Civets.
> But no people.
> 
> View attachment 194291
> View attachment 194293
> View attachment 194294



You have an eye for photography @M.Adhir!!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Tonight's haul. Really quiet out there.
> I hear Owls. Jackals. Civets.
> But no people.
> 
> View attachment 194291
> View attachment 194293
> View attachment 194294


Nice!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Tonight's haul. Really quiet out there.
> I hear Owls. Jackals. Civets.
> But no people.
> 
> View attachment 194291
> View attachment 194293
> View attachment 194294


What camera are you using ? My digi cam is packed away somewhere , easier to point and shoot w the Samsung.
Top pic is great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Day 23: Awesome pictures @M.Adhir I am starting to see things that might not be there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> I've just seen this ad on FB
> 
> View attachment 194288
> 
> View attachment 194289
> 
> 
> I understand that every woman THINKS that her moisturiser etc. is an essential product, but seriously??? Restaurants are not allowed to deliver meals but Annique is allowed to deliver beauty products??



There was a notice sent out at some stage, just can't find it now, that even if a company got a trade permit it doesn't mean they can sell anything thats non-essential. These companies obviously got the permit for selling hygiene products and pushing the rules by selling all sorts of things. They could get into big trouble.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Good morning ya 'all * DAY 22 - 06:30 ish*
It is real quiet , heard a patrol or 2 going by last night ,went to bed earlier [12:00] but still tossing and turning - fell asleep eventually and up early as the dogs demanded food, now every one is sleeping and my sandman went to bed. My friend @Resistance hooked me up with an alternative streaming service and I intend to fully explore it today , thanks mate !.
After cleaning out my shelves , I found some ''lost'' Riot Squad juices from VC19
Got about 3 full bottles left , so I'm ok for time being but want to start DIY-ing again , everything is packed in boxes , so , ja - just need to get going.
Will keep you posted . Stay safe .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> What camera are you using ? My digi cam is packed away somewhere , easier to point and shoot w the Samsung.
> Top pic is great.



Thanks man.
Using my phone as well to snap, it a Huawei p30 pro.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Last night's sunset. Backdrop of Table Mountain.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01095-0

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Stranger

Who would have thought that the world would have gone mad in our lifetime. Grandparents and parents saw world wars, we see data wars, mass manipulation and viruses that have been predicted to end the world for as long as radio and television has been around. Many scientists have said that if the Earth does not get a reset, then the planet is doomed anyway. I am starting to think that humans and consumerism is the planets virus. Was it Stephan Hawking who said that the only way humans will survive is to get off planet and into space. Maybe he was onto something there. Mind you when the yanks went to the Moon the black box they found did warn them not to go into space yet or we would all be exterminated.

Are X boxes and PS really teaching our children how to live in space, I must admit that my space ship flying skills and my reactions to throwing a plasma grenade have seriously improved since Halo 3.
Are the next generation being groomed for space, they spend all their time either in the gym or on the their communicators, they have children only when their bodies and minds are fully developed, with the exception of the oopsies. In my day we had kids in our 20's, now we have them much later and I am starting to see the signs and demand for genetic manipulation. Possible the first one's will come out with hair like Dolly the sheep.

Any way I am just rambling because this morning I have nothing better to do than ponder what life will be like after Covid 19. My hope is that just like the 2 world wars, even though they were evil, they did have massive strides in tech and although we have not managed world peace just yet, it may come along if we have a common enemy that makes us pull together regardless of color or creed. Now that would be a thing to see.

In the mean time great strides have been made in South Africa whereby a great many people dependent on alcohol and tobacco have been weened off the product. Of course alternatives have been circulating, every cannabis plant has been stripped and I saw a recipe for Sorghum beer that you can make from essentials. Although I am not at this stage just yet, perhaps this post is the warning sign that I am close to doing something out of the ordinary.

I have been following the threads and there seems to be something special about zoo biscuits, what do people know that I do not and why are they on the list of essentials. I shall ponder this before I post again.

Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Alex said:


> View attachment 194312
> 
> 
> https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01095-0



Dr Andrew Kaufman indicated that the present method of CV19 testing for RNA is seriously flawed due to the fact that exesomes also produce the same RNA as CV19. 
However exosomes occur naturally in the body as a toxin fighting response to illness injury or stress, hence the 80% false positives.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO

''Is Covid- 19 a patented virus and does that mean it's manmade'' ?
If we believed everything on Facebook , chaos would have ruled for sure

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> Is Covid- 19 a patented virus and does that mean it's ''manmade'' ?


Please don't start this debate again... 

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] do we have a tin foil hat emoji?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well, I can't walk around my beautiful suburb but I can around my garden! Clocked up 4km's today! Baby Choo walked as well (and was carried a lot) and she quite enjoyed it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Despite the lockdown, we had a visitor today! The second Spotted Rock Snake this week! This one was bigger than the last visitor!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Famous Carousel Casino and Naledi Casino will not reopen *
*




*
*The Covid-19 pandemic, coupled with escalating costs and declining revenue have claimed the iconic Carousel Casino and Naledi Casino, both of whom have permanently been closed, and will not reopen after the national lockdown.

Sun International confirmed that both the Naledi Casino, situated in Thaba Nchu in the Free State and the Carousel Casino in the North West, have run at a loss for several years. 

In a statement, the hospitality company addressed inevitable looming job losses, saying they have 'started the process of engaging gaming boards, relevant unions and employees'.
*
Sowetanlive.

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Despite the lockdown, we had a visitor today! The second Spotted Rock Snake this week! This one was bigger than the last visitor!
> View attachment 194329


What does Choo think about these ''visitors'' ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> *Famous Carousel Casino and Naledi Casino will not reopen *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The Covid-19 pandemic, coupled with escalating costs and declining revenue have claimed the iconic Carousel Casino and Naledi Casino, both of whom have permanently been closed, and will not reopen after the national lockdown.*
> 
> *Sun International confirmed that both the Naledi Casino, situated in Thaba Nchu in the Free State and the Carousel Casino in the North West, have run at a loss for several years. *
> 
> *In a statement, the hospitality company addressed inevitable looming job losses, saying they have 'started the process of engaging gaming boards, relevant unions and employees'.*
> 
> Sowetanlive.


It’s going to take years for the economy to recover from this pandemic... I’m afraid there was a pre pandemic and there will be a post pandemic and the World won’t look the same. What legacy we’re leaving our children

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> What does Choo think about these ''visitors'' ?



She brings them to me... I'm sure she finds them and brings them in!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Joanne Clarke, director of consumer relations at Anchor Yeast, said their retail partners have battled to service the significant increase in demand.
“We are working with them to make sure that we fill the shelves and make yeast available to our valuable shoppers and consumers. One retail buyer shared that he sold three weeks’ stock ... in one day,” said Clark.

Wonder who is doing all the ''BAKING''

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Despite the lockdown, we had a visitor today! The second Spotted Rock Snake this week! This one was bigger than the last visitor!
> View attachment 194329


I also had a visitor.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Have been saving my favourite bottle for a time it's needed! It is needed! OMG best Pinotage ever!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Got to use my herb cubes today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Interesting documentary ...makes you think .
If you have a lot of free time , check it out .NOT Corona related.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Christos said:


> View attachment 194339


@Christos , you are putting ideas in my head...bad influence you .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## alex1501

Grand Guru said:


> It’s going to take years for the economy to recover from this pandemic... I’m afraid there was a pre pandemic and there will be a post pandemic and the World won’t look the same. *What legacy we’re leaving our children*



Was that a rhetorical or actual question?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Good morning ya 'all * DAY 22 - 06:30 ish*
> It is real quiet , heard a patrol or 2 going by last night ,went to bed earlier [12:00] but still tossing and turning - fell asleep eventually and up early as the dogs demanded food, now every one is sleeping and my sandman went to bed. My friend @Resistance hooked me up with an alternative streaming service and I intend to fully explore it today , thanks mate !.
> After cleaning out my shelves , I found some ''lost'' Riot Squad juices from VC19
> Got about 3 full bottles left , so I'm ok for time being but want to start DIY-ing again , everything is packed in boxes , so , ja - just need to get going.
> Will keep you posted . Stay safe .



Doesn't seem like the CBD is helping you to sleep @ARYANTO. It's awful not being able to fall asleep. It seldom happens to me - I'm usually out as soon as my head hits the pillow, but on the few occasions that I can't fall asleep I get so irritated. Then I count to 100 and if I'm still awake when I reach 100 I get up. I'd rather go and do something than to toss and turn!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

ONE SHOT Curry. Steeping until tomorrow.
I love these One Shots - so convenient and very tasty too! And I also love the "Step-by-Step Recipe on back". I'm useless without a recipe. I need a recipe to make toast.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Before the Tony tonic , check the round ice bombs ,''salut'' @Christos

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Our supermarket, Spar, is making the wearing of face masks in the store compulsory. If you don't have one, they will be on sale at the door for R20. They are also banning all reps and delivery people from the store, because they could bring the virus in from other stores which they had visited.

Excellent news!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> Our supermarket, Spar, is making the wearing of face masks in the store compulsory. If you don't have one, they will be on sale at the door for R20. They are also banning all reps and delivery people from the store, because they could bring the virus in from other stores which they had visited.
> 
> Excellent news!


What masks are they selling? My concern is that it’s a false sense of security and it usually doesn’t conform to any standard and makes you look like an idiot who doesn’t know anything about how or why you should be wearing a mask.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

alex1501 said:


> Was that a rhetorical or actual question?


Rhetorical. We will be the first generation in a while who’s kids will have a much tougher life than their parents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Despite the lockdown, we had a visitor today! The second Spotted Rock Snake this week! This one was bigger than the last visitor!
> View attachment 194329




Aaaaaaah Rob, you giving me the heeby jeebies again

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## M.Adhir

On account of pubs and deli's being closed,
First attempt at homemade pies from scratch.
Lamb curry, and chicken peri peri.

If you cant get to the pub grub, bring the pub home with you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> *Famous Carousel Casino and Naledi Casino will not reopen *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *The Covid-19 pandemic, coupled with escalating costs and declining revenue have claimed the iconic Carousel Casino and Naledi Casino, both of whom have permanently been closed, and will not reopen after the national lockdown.*
> 
> *Sun International confirmed that both the Naledi Casino, situated in Thaba Nchu in the Free State and the Carousel Casino in the North West, have run at a loss for several years. *
> 
> *In a statement, the hospitality company addressed inevitable looming job losses, saying they have 'started the process of engaging gaming boards, relevant unions and employees'.*
> 
> Sowetanlive.



Interesting
Here’s a snippet from Sun International’s latest Dec 19 annual results

It seems Carousel was small and other than Maslow the only one making a loss. Also revenue down 42% in 2019, the biggest decliner in their portfolio.

Probably was destined to be closed down and lockdown just accelerated it a bit

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## blujeenz

Christos said:


> What masks are they selling? My concern is that it’s a false sense of security and it usually doesn’t conform to any standard and makes you look like an idiot who doesn’t know anything about how or why you should be wearing a mask.



Almost certainly those disposable dentist type paper with strings over the ears.
My beard renders any mask useless as there is no air tight seal to my face and so I havent bothered with buying one.
At best Im going to look like an advert for underwear from 1974.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru

M.Adhir said:


> Tonight's stats
> Larger increase in number of cases.
> Also a large increase in the number of tests reported on.
> 
> Infection rate has gone up a little bit as well.
> 
> View attachment 194353


I would add a column labeled new cases and remove infection and recovery rates (they don’t provide a significant information). Just a suggestion...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> Tonight's stats
> Larger increase in number of cases.
> Also a large increase in the number of tests reported on.
> 
> Infection rate has gone up a little bit as well.
> 
> View attachment 194353


Would you mind sharing that sheet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Would you mind sharing that sheet?


Will try and pm it to you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> I would add a column labeled new cases and remove infection and recovery rates (they don’t provide a significant information). Just a suggestion...



Thanks bro 

For me infection rate made sense to consider as a percentage of tests done, because it shows whether the virus has started to spread at a faster rate or not. 

i.e. - from a lockdown perspective-- does it look like lockdown has contributed to at least keeping the rate fairly constant or not

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

M.Adhir said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> For me infection rate made sense to consider as a percentage of tests done, because it shows whether the virus has started to spread at a faster rate or not.
> 
> i.e. - from a lockdown perspective-- does it look like lockdown has contributed to at least keeping the rate fairly constant or not


The absolute number of new cases is a better indicator because the denominator in the infection rate varies greatly and will give you a wrong perception that things are going better whereas you simply tested more people. If you look at the 2 last days you’ll get what I mean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

*Trump Foments Protests Against Governors*

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/17/us/coronavirus-cases-news-update.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO

UPDATE :
3034 up 251 from yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chickenstrip

A bit late to the party but the lockdown hasn't made any change to me with regards to drinking. I probably drink 3, at most 4 times a year. I'm a bit of a heavy weight and 1 or 2 drinks just give me a headache. So when I do drink I'll put down 3/4 of a bottle. I had a bottle of Red Heart before lockdown, now I have nothing but I couldn't be phased and probably won't drink again for a few more months. The only time I'll have "just one" is when the misses father offers, purely out of politeness.

Truthfully, the only thing that's got me hacked off by the lock down is not being able to walk my dogs. They still come with me for a ride to the supermarket. But it's heartbreaking to tell them that they can't leave the car.

In the UK my sister is allowed to go for walks and exersize. That's a bit annoying but I can see Safas taking advantage of lax laws. 4 of my neighbours think they're the smartest cocks in the pen. They've organised a weekly street braai. They're always inviting us but I don't join, I think it's irresponsible and I don't like the one neighbour as she's hit my car and my bike in the past, didn't tell me and then refused to pay for the repairs when confronted with camera footage.

I'd call the cops but the others are good neighbours and they're always offering me some braaivleis.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> What masks are they selling? My concern is that it’s a false sense of security and it usually doesn’t conform to any standard and makes you look like an idiot who doesn’t know anything about how or why you should be wearing a mask.



I don't know what masks they're selling. They posted the notification on FB and I haven't been there since then.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> Who would have thought that the world would have gone mad in our lifetime. Grandparents and parents saw world wars, we see data wars, mass manipulation and viruses that have been predicted to end the world for as long as radio and television has been around. Many scientists have said that if the Earth does not get a reset, then the planet is doomed anyway. I am starting to think that humans and consumerism is the planets virus. Was it Stephan Hawking who said that the only way humans will survive is to get off planet and into space. Maybe he was onto something there. Mind you when the yanks went to the Moon the black box they found did warn them not to go into space yet or we would all be exterminated.
> 
> Are X boxes and PS really teaching our children how to live in space, I must admit that my space ship flying skills and my reactions to throwing a plasma grenade have seriously improved since Halo 3.
> Are the next generation being groomed for space, they spend all their time either in the gym or on the their communicators, they have children only when their bodies and minds are fully developed, with the exception of the oopsies. In my day we had kids in our 20's, now we have them much later and I am starting to see the signs and demand for genetic manipulation. Possible the first one's will come out with hair like Dolly the sheep.
> 
> Any way I am just rambling because this morning I have nothing better to do than ponder what life will be like after Covid 19. My hope is that just like the 2 world wars, even though they were evil, they did have massive strides in tech and although we have not managed world peace just yet, it may come along if we have a common enemy that makes us pull together regardless of color or creed. Now that would be a thing to see.
> 
> In the mean time great strides have been made in South Africa whereby a great many people dependent on alcohol and tobacco have been weened off the product. Of course alternatives have been circulating, every cannabis plant has been stripped and I saw a recipe for Sorghum beer that you can make from essentials. Although I am not at this stage just yet, perhaps this post is the warning sign that I am close to doing something out of the ordinary.
> 
> I have been following the threads and there seems to be something special about zoo biscuits, what do people know that I do not and why are they on the list of essentials. I shall ponder this before I post again.
> 
> Have a great day.



@Stranger Actions speak louder than pondering. Buy a packet of Zoo biscuits and you will see for yourself why they are on the list of essentials. Bear in mind that, unlike CBD, they appear to have the same positive effect on all consumers, with the exception of diabetics.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Chickenstrip said:


> A bit late to the party but the lockdown hasn't made any change to me with regards to drinking. I probably drink 3, at most 4 times a year. I'm a bit of a heavy weight and 1 or 2 drinks just give me a headache. So when I do drink I'll put down 3/4 of a bottle. I had a bottle of Red Heart before lockdown, now I have nothing but I couldn't be phased and probably won't drink again for a few more months. The only time I'll have "just one" is when the misses father offers, purely out of politeness.
> 
> Truthfully, the only thing that's got me hacked off by the lock down is not being able to walk my dogs. They still come with me for a ride to the supermarket. But it's heartbreaking to tell them that they can't leave the car.
> 
> In the UK my sister is allowed to go for walks and exersize. That's a bit annoying but I can see Safas taking advantage of lax laws. 4 of my neighbours think they're the smartest cocks in the pen. They've organised a weekly street braai. They're always inviting us but I don't join, I think it's irresponsible and I don't like the one neighbour as she's hit my car and my bike in the past, didn't tell me and then refused to pay for the repairs when confronted with camera footage.
> 
> I'd call the cops but the others are good neighbours and they're always offering me some braaivleis.



A street braai? They're bloody mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO

YAWWWWN
09:29 Day 23
Went to bed at 11 and only regained consciousness now - no trips to fridge, tap or toilet - must be the G+T's [3] last night . The ''Grove'' is quiet , but I need to get going .Meatworld is having a special on pork and I need some at, R35.00 a kilo it's a steal ,chops, roast etc . Intend to get ingredients for homemade brawn , haven't had some since Mom passed , will keep ya'all posted , BTW- good morning

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

And it gets worse ...
*Eskom load-shedding coming soon – And will last for over a year*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...l-last-for-over-a-year.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*SAA to retrench 4,700 employees as it “nears collapse” – Report*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...-nears-collapse-report.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Chickenstrip

ARYANTO said:


> And it gets worse ...
> *Eskom load-shedding coming soon – And will last for over a year*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...l-last-for-over-a-year.html?source=newsletter



At this stage I really don't understand how Eskom is still around. This country's corruption knows no bounds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> And it gets worse ...
> *Eskom load-shedding coming soon – And will last for over a year*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...l-last-for-over-a-year.html?source=newsletter



So basically, after the lockdown we all go here:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Teaching SWAMBO how to use power tools, she made a trestle style console table for her office. 
Just some reclaimed pine and shutter ply for the top.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Role reversal :
SWAMBO builds wooden furniture
- ARYANTO bakes cookies [what else ?] -Peanut butter cookies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Here we have peanut butter , syrup cookies and... cheese dimples with apricot jam. My Fav. Nuff done for the day .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

4 Km walk around the complex!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Bored ? build this for your cat... [no I did not build one]
https://www.instructables.com/id/Cardboard-Geodesic-Dome/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> Bored ? build this for your cat... [no I did not build one]
> https://www.instructables.com/id/Cardboard-Geodesic-Dome/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


Do you think they will stop sleeping in my bed if I build this?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Thank you @Rob Fisher for the inspiration 


Lemon meringue

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Christos said:


> Do you think they will stop sleeping in my bed if I build this?


Hopefully , but I like them on the bed , at least I know where they are , not busy destroying something

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> 4 Km walk around the complex!
> View attachment 194419


EISH...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

alex1501 said:


> Was that a rhetorical or actual question?



There was no question - only a statement.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> YAWWWWN
> 09:29 Day 23
> Went to bed at 11 and only regained consciousness now - no trips to fridge, tap or toilet - must be the G+T's [3] last night . The ''Grove'' is quiet , but I need to get going .Meatworld is having a special on pork and I need some at, R35.00 a kilo it's a steal ,chops, roast etc . Intend to get ingredients for homemade brawn , haven't had some since Mom passed , will keep ya'all posted , BTW- good morning



Glad to hear you had a good night's sleep @ARYANTO! Clearly G & Ts have a better effect on you than CBD!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88

Hooked said:


> View attachment 194421


This makes no sense because if I'm facing the stairs going up, I walk on my right and the other person facing down walks on their left, we will clash because my left is their right and their right is my left, they should just say that everyone using the stairs please stay on the left, going up or down, this way no run ins and also will be second nature since we drive in the left hand side of the road 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## alex1501

Hooked said:


> There was no question - only a statement.



Thanks, already answered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

CashKat88 said:


> This makes no sense because if I'm facing the stairs going up, I walk on my right and the other person facing down walks on their left, we will clash because my left is their right and their right is my left, they should just say that everyone using the stairs please stay on the left, going up or down, this way no run ins and also will be second nature since we drive in the left hand side of the road
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


When you're right, you're very right. 
As you say, keep left is instinctive for South Africans.

Perhaps they've been having a problem in Yzerfontein with residents leaping the railings from the 3rd floor, placing an unnecessary burden on health care facilities

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*19/4 - 20:19 STATS*
Up- 124 to 3158
Passed- 2 up to 54

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Teaching SWAMBO how to use power tools, she made a trestle style console table for her office.
> Just some reclaimed pine and shutter ply for the top.
> View attachment 194391



Wow that’s great @Dela Rey Steyn !
Would be so cool to build a custom vaping station but me and power tools are not yet friends...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> *19/4 20:19 STATS*
> Up- 124 to 3158
> Passed- 2 up to 54



I can’t remember where or when I read something to the effect that if we have more than an average of 90 new cases in this week or next , then lockdown may be extended.

Was I reading correct? If so , it seems we are tracking above that which could mean less chance of stopping lockdown?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> I can’t remember where or when I read something to the effect that if we have more than an average of 90 new cases in this week or next , then lockdown may be extended.
> 
> Was I reading correct? If so , it seems we are tracking above that which could mean less chance of stopping lockdown?



That's correct. Prof Karim explained it on Monday.

But he also explained that it was for passive cases. Now the difference between active and passive cases makes no sense to me and by the sound of things neither to the health ministry. What it basically means is active cases cases is the when they go out to find cases with the screenings. Passive is when somebody go to a doctor or hospital with symptoms. Its mainly to collerate with the earlier results when strictly symptomatic patients were tested. And by that model we are well below.

Its still only one of the scenarios being used so there will still be lots to concider before the lockdown is lifted. I think it will still be in place but a couple restrictions will be lifted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Silver said:


> I can’t remember where or when I read something to the effect that if we have more than an average of 90 new cases in this week or next , then lockdown may be extended.
> 
> Was I reading correct? If so , it seems we are tracking above that which could mean less chance of stopping lockdown?


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.di...er-90-new-cases-a-day-then-lockdown-drags-on/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Day 24 06:15*
Good morning folks , come on hurry up , it's Monday morning , I need to get to workkkk.... not.
Another all nighter , I really need to get a routine , everyday just flows unchecked into the next , do I even need sleep anymore or is it just a waste of time ? No plans for today [what's new ?]
Whee , just reached level 55 , hope that is good ? sounds like a 80's band [Level 42]

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Day 24 :Monday morning ummm what should I wear today my speedo or my suite when I take out the bin decisions , decisions

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Day 24 :Monday morning ummm what should I wear today my speedo or my suite when I take out the bin decisions , decisions


Do you still fit in your Speedo ? I don't

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

ARYANTO said:


> Do you still fit in your Speedo ? I don't


We shall find out today

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## M.Adhir

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Day 24 :Monday morning ummm what should I wear today my speedo or my suite when I take out the bin decisions , decisions



They told me that a mask and gloves should be sufficient. 
They lied. Apparently I was meant to wear clothing as well

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Christos

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Day 24 :Monday morning ummm what should I wear today my speedo or my suite when I take out the bin decisions , decisions


Why not be Superman and wear both!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> I can’t remember where or when I read something to the effect that if we have more than an average of 90 new cases in this week or next , then lockdown may be extended.
> 
> Was I reading correct? If so , it seems we are tracking above that which could mean less chance of stopping lockdown?



If Eskom is already stating that loadshedding will resume at the end of May when lockdown is lifted, maybe they know something we don't?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

I forgot about these two pics, which I took shortly before lockdown was instituted.





Outside the entrance to a small shopping centre.


T
Spar has a coffee shop called The Bean Tree. They moved all the tables and chairs to one side and replaced them with mostly toilet paper. What on earth was the big deal about toilet paper?? I remember everyone stocking up but I could never fathom why.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Hooked said:


> I forgot about these two pics, which I took shortly before lockdown was instituted.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194447
> 
> Outside the entrance to a small shopping centre.
> 
> View attachment 194449
> T
> Spar has a coffee shop called The Bean Tree. They moved all the tables and chairs to one side and replaced them with mostly toilet paper. What on earth was the big deal about toilet paper?? I remember everyone stocking up but I could never fathom why.


It was a trend that started off in Australia. They had most of their TP supply coming in directly from China and it was some big % of the country's supply as well. People there started stocking up thinking the supply would stop due to China been closed off and this trend spread throughout most economies and countries,
Some also say that the TP was needed after stockpiling on the baked beans!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Day 24 :Monday morning ummm what should I wear today my speedo or my suite when I take out the bin decisions , decisions



The Speedo will definitely promote social distancing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

Here's something for the ladies.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Day 24 :Monday morning ummm what should I wear today my speedo or my suite when I take out the bin decisions , decisions


A cape is overrated .

tips for next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

*24 Employees at Boksburg Dis-Chem branch test positive*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2000597...rg-dis-chem-branch-test-positive-for-covid-19
20 April 2020

"A total of 24 staff members at the Dis-Chem branch at Retail Park in Boksburg have tested positive for Covid-19 as of close of business on Friday, the pharmacy group has confirmed
“All of these are symptom free,” said Dis-Chem national clinic manager Lizeth Kruger following the testing of 132 employees.

According to Kruger, the first positive diagnosis was made on Thursday 9 April, thereafter health department protocol, which requires all close contacts be put in isolation and screened, was followed.

“The store was professionally cleaned. In addition, it took the precaution of testing the entire staff complement and any with symptoms were self-isolated immediately.

“Three additional staff members, who were both asymptomatic, then tested positive and were immediately quarantined in line with Department of Health protocol.”

All were tested again on Thursday, and an additional 20 asymptomatic staff tested positive, which Kruger said “highlights the aggressive virulence of this virus”.

The expedited results were available to the company within less than 24 hours after

The repeat test was not a departmental requirement, but a step taken by the company as an additional precaution, she said.

“As an essential service provider to a large percentage of the Boksburg community, the store was reopened… on Friday with a totally new staff complement after further professional cleaning,” Kruger said.

According to her, the branch remained open as it provided an essential service to those who relied on it to obtain medicine.

“The entire staff complement has been placed into self-isolation and the store has been re-staffed with employees from other Dis-Chem shops. The store has been extensively deep cleaned.”

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Got my zero-calorie treats sorted ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88

Hooked said:


> Got my zero-calorie treats sorted ...
> 
> View attachment 194483
> View attachment 194484
> 
> 
> View attachment 194485


Where do u get those juices from? 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

CashKat88 said:


> Where do u get those juices from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk



From someone who used to import them. He no longer does so and I bought his remaining stock. Those juices are unfortunately not manufactured anymore either which is a HUGE pity!!! I have one bottle of Ferero left and I'll be sooo sad when it's finished, because it's just like the real thing!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

@ARYANTO I guess you feel like this

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

*Day 24 : Update. *Ummm realised I don't own a speedo ( Note for myself after lockdown get speedo) 

When I took out the bin this morning I went for the boring suite look. But this evening I went with the "Superman" or should I say the "Drunk Mr Kent" look, suite with a red underpants on the outside look ( thank you @Christos ) to get the empty bin. The sad part is I don't think anyone saw me. ( If you guys see a guy on the news with a suite and red underpants on the outside and bin it might be me)

Next week I shall go with the outfit that my friend @Resistance suggested.

Stay safe vape family.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO

OK Boertjies , lick your chops ,BRAWN aka SULT, this is made the ''real'' way no artificial anything . *pic 2*
is the shanks and trotters stewing away in the pressure cooker , then it needs to be deboned and
*pic 1-*
a nifty new way to get a brawn roll - cut top of 2l Coke bottle and spoon into bottle leave to set and transfer to freezer , to eat just cut the bottle , shake it loose and put into plastic bag . Ma se kind !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Tomorrow I am going to try my hand at Feta cheese - homemade - ala Aryanto

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

MrGSmokeFree said:


> *Day 24 : Update. *Ummm realised I don't own a speedo ( Note for myself after lockdown get speedo)
> 
> When I took out the bin this morning I went for the boring suite look. But this evening I went with the "Superman" or should I say the "Drunk Mr Kent" look, suite with a red underpants on the outside look ( thank you @Christos ) to get the empty bin. The sad part is I don't think anyone saw me. ( If you guys see a guy on the news with a suite and red underpants on the outside and bin it might be me)
> 
> Next week I shall go with the outfit that my friend @Resistance suggested.
> 
> Stay safe vape family.


Pics or it didn’t happen!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

As I said in a previous post, FB is essential in keeping up with what is happening in the community.



_My translation:
Good evening everyone ... about 30 sheep are walking around on the West Coast Farm Stall's property. Does anyone perhaps know who they belong to?_

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88

Today being the wifeys birthday, we felt like some seafood, so we got the braai going and put together a fishmonger prawn dinner






Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

CashKat88 said:


> Today being the wifeys birthday, we felt like some seafood, so we got the braai going and put together a fishmonger prawn dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


That looks delicious!!!

Reactions: Agree 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Managed to pick up some fresh and awesome bread from Dough Girl! Damn! Add butter and OMG!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> Managed to pick up some fresh and awesome bread from Dough Girl! Damn! Add butter and OMG!
> View attachment 194514


I love those littl Portuguese custard tarts

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

A


MrGSmokeFree said:


> *Day 24 : Update. *Ummm realised I don't own a speedo ( Note for myself after lockdown get speedo)
> 
> When I took out the bin this morning I went for the boring suite look. But this evening I went with the "Superman" or should I say the "Drunk Mr Kent" look, suite with a red underpants on the outside look ( thank you @Christos ) to get the empty bin. The sad part is I don't think anyone saw me. ( If you guys see a guy on the news with a suite and red underpants on the outside and bin it might be me)
> 
> Next week I shall go with the outfit that my friend @Resistance suggested.
> 
> Stay safe vape family.


@MrGSmokeFree not exactly what I imagined

Reactions: Winner 9 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

This graph clearly indicates that even in the worst of circumstances, "'n boer maak 'n plan".

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 25, I feel as tired as on a Friday afternoon after work. Read the titles starting from top left

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CashKat88 said:


> I love those littl Portuguese custard tarts



Big time!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Can one refuse to be tested for Corona? Read this.


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> Day 25, I feel as tired as on a Friday afternoon after work. Read the titles starting from top left
> View attachment 194521



That IS brilliant!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> Can one refuse to be tested for Corona? Read this.


In a matter of public health, an urgent court order may be obtained to lock him up if he refuses to cooperate with the health authorities. We don’t give a sh@t about his status but we can protect the community at least.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> In a matter of public health, an urgent court order may be obtained to lock him up if he refuses to cooperate with the health authorities. We don’t give a sh@t about his status but we can protect the community at least.



Thanks! I read just now, but don't know where, that he has apparently been arrested. However, the comment was made by someone in a group. It was not an official statement from Swartland Municipality, so I don't know if it's true.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> Thanks! I read just now, but don't know where, that he has apparently been arrested. However, the comment was made by someone in a group. It was not an official statement from Swartland Municipality, so I don't know if it's true.


Very likely to be true. This guy was committing a criminal offense.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

21:07 LATEST 
Up 142 to 3300
passed 58

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Oil price has tanked to sub-zero 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/19/tech/global-stocks/index.html

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

CNN 13/4/20
At least 6,522 uniformed members of the New York Police Department -- 18% of the department’s uniformed workforce -- were out sick on Sunday, according to a daily NYPD coronavirus report.

Currently, 2,344 uniformed members and 489 civilian members have tested positive for coronavirus, the report said.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Alex

https://swprs.org/a-swiss-doctor-on...A9dySQSq1lCIV4z4jp7VbcAqnClJqDb9Ij2td110pY9gY

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> Oil price has tanked to sub-zero
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/19/tech/global-stocks/index.html



This is very bad for SASOL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> *Day 24 : Update. *Ummm realised I don't own a speedo ( Note for myself after lockdown get speedo)
> 
> When I took out the bin this morning I went for the boring suite look. But this evening I went with the "Superman" or should I say the "Drunk Mr Kent" look, suite with a red underpants on the outside look ( thank you @Christos ) to get the empty bin. The sad part is I don't think anyone saw me. ( If you guys see a guy on the news with a suite and red underpants on the outside and bin it might be me)
> 
> Next week I shall go with the outfit that my friend @Resistance suggested.
> 
> Stay safe vape family.






tips for lockdown garbage days.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> *Day 24 : Update. *Ummm realised I don't own a speedo ( Note for myself after lockdown get speedo)
> 
> When I took out the bin this morning I went for the boring suite look. But this evening I went with the "Superman" or should I say the "Drunk Mr Kent" look, suite with a red underpants on the outside look ( thank you @Christos ) to get the empty bin. The sad part is I don't think anyone saw me. ( If you guys see a guy on the news with a suite and red underpants on the outside and bin it might be me)
> 
> Next week I shall go with the outfit that my friend @Resistance suggested.
> 
> Stay safe vape family.


Next week I'm doing this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 194510


Bro they took out the window in the Tops here close to us and literally went window shopping the day before Good Friday. In broad daylight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance

CashKat88 said:


> Today being the wifeys birthday, we felt like some seafood, so we got the braai going and put together a fishmonger prawn dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


Congrats

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> View attachment 194519
> 
> 
> This graph clearly indicates that even in the worst of circumstances, "'n boer maak 'n plan".





http://opr.news/news/detail/d38f7b13621154b00fd0c0c1df14c625?product=opera

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> View attachment 194549
> 
> http://opr.news/news/detail/d38f7b13621154b00fd0c0c1df14c625?product=opera



Joanne Clark will be the South African version of that b**ch Carol Baskin.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Joanne Clark will be the South African version of that b**ch Carol Baskin.


They can stop the selling of said brewers yeast and everything else. It will just ease us in doing things like it was done in the years of past by our grandparents and some of our parents.
That said...you can cultivate your own yeast.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> They can stop the selling of said brewers yeast and everything else. It will just ease us in doing things like it was done in the years of past by our grandparents and some of our parents.
> That said...you can cultivate your own yeast.



I got enough to push me through this lock down. But if they go as far ban yeast from being sold it will just be petty. You cannot get so intoxicated from homemade brews that it impairs your judgement and if you do good luck with that hangover the next morning. Any more than 3 glasses and you will need a grandpa and Creme soda first thing in tge morning.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> CNN 13/4/20
> At least 6,522 uniformed members of the New York Police Department -- 18% of the department’s uniformed workforce -- were out sick on Sunday, according to a daily NYPD coronavirus report.
> 
> Currently, 2,344 uniformed members and 489 civilian members have tested positive for coronavirus,
> 
> Hope they all recover...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> I got enough to push me through this lock down. But if they go as far ban yeast from being sold it will just be petty. You cannot get so intoxicated from homemade brews that it impairs your judgement and if you do good luck with that hangover the next morning. Any more than 3 glasses and you will need a grandpa and Creme soda first thing in tge morning.



Our Spar issued notice that baking products are in short supply from the suppliers themselves. So if you want yeast you'd better stock up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> Day 25, I feel as tired as on a Friday afternoon after work. Read the titles starting from top left
> View attachment 194521



And in the early hours of this morning I dreamt of a book titled 'The *Vapes* of Wrath'.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Something is bothering me. Let's say that lockdown ends 1 May. So off we all go and everyone is shoulder to shoulder at the supermarket again or probably at the nearest pub.

But someone who contracted the virus on the 30 April could still be infectious and contagious for another 2 weeks, right? So from 30 April to 15 May we are still at risk of contracting the virus.

And what if we have contact with that person on 14 May. We are then infectious and contagious for another 2 weeks etc. etc.

So when would it be deemed relatively safe to be in close contact with other people? This time next year perhaps?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> Something is bothering me. Let's say that lockdown ends 1 May. So off we all go and everyone is shoulder to shoulder at the supermarket again or probably at the nearest pub.
> 
> But someone who contracted the virus on the 30 April could still be infectious and contagious for another 2 weeks, right? So from 30 April to 15 May we are still at risk of contracting the virus.
> 
> And what if we have contact with that person on 14 May. We are then infectious and contagious for another 2 weeks etc. etc.
> 
> So when would it be deemed relatively safe to be in close contact with other people? This time next year perhaps?



This is just it. 
The way we continue with daily life will never be the same again.
Distancing will become the norm. 
The shift to online everything will be major. 



People with shares in e-commerce companies will be singing all the way to the bank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Something is bothering me. Let's say that lockdown ends 1 May. So off we all go and everyone is shoulder to shoulder at the supermarket again or probably at the nearest pub.
> 
> But someone who contracted the virus on the 30 April could still be infectious and contagious for another 2 weeks, right? So from 30 April to 15 May we are still at risk of contracting the virus.
> 
> And what if we have contact with that person on 14 May. We are then infectious and contagious for another 2 weeks etc. etc.
> 
> So when would it be deemed relatively safe to be in close contact with other people? This time next year perhaps?



It won't be a complete end to the lockdown. They will gradually allow people to go to work and lift some restrictions. But the lockdown will be with us for some time.

They expect the peak her around sometime in September according to current models.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Ruwaid

Hooked said:


> Something is bothering me. Let's say that lockdown ends 1 May. So off we all go and everyone is shoulder to shoulder at the supermarket again or probably at the nearest pub.
> 
> But someone who contracted the virus on the 30 April could still be infectious and contagious for another 2 weeks, right? So from 30 April to 15 May we are still at risk of contracting the virus.
> 
> And what if we have contact with that person on 14 May. We are then infectious and contagious for another 2 weeks etc. etc.
> 
> So when would it be deemed relatively safe to be in close contact with other people? This time next year perhaps?


@Hooked it will never be a complete lift off the lockdown just yet. Just yesterday cabinet was discussing ways on helping the economy but also if this extension will be enough to help the spread. It will be a ease into normally trading and business and a gradual ease. The lockdown on most entities could be around until after September at the earliest. We cannot go back all at once to normal living and the lift cannot come at once as it would undo all efforts in a week.
as above, social distancing, online trading/shopping, very few family visits, lack of big socials will be the norm for a very long time. All shops will and should still practice distancing and number control for months to come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> This is just it.
> The way we continue with daily life will never be the same again.
> Distancing will become the norm.
> The shift to online everything will be major.
> 
> 
> 
> People with shares in e-commerce companies will be singing all the way to the bank


Well atleast until such time we finally have a vaccine for the virus

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> This is very bad for SASOL.


Why? SASOL charges the same as Shell etc all these years , so they can take the knock with the rest - they exploited us merrily together with big oil , although they're not in the natural crude oil ''business''. IMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Why? SASOL charges the same as Shell etc all these years , so they can take the knock with the rest - they exploited us merrily together with big oil , although they're not in the natural crude OIL ''business''. IMO



Yep. This was longstanding debate in my engineering class back in college.
Sadly- Sasol is sitting on a massive debt pile (Lake Charles project etc) so the hit will be even worse financially.
Their share price has gone like 80% to 90% down from close to R500 around a year ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Interesting read:
https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...resident-ramaphosa-end-hard-lockdown-now/amp/

@Grand Guru & @Adephi, your take on this?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Online stores may be forced to use the SA Post Office – And they are not happy*
Nor am I
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...and-they-are-not-happy.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> *Online stores may be forced to use the SA Post Office – And they are not happy*
> Nor am I
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...and-they-are-not-happy.html?source=newsletter


Lol imagine if every couriered vapemail has to be delivered by SAPO

Oh well - at least juice will get a 3 month steep while en route from JHB Mail Centre to Sandton Post office

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

"While in Europe and North America, funding might be available to balance the number of severely ill with the number of hospital beds and ventilators, we do not see this as a viable option for South Africa."
"It has given the medical community time to prepare for the predicted surge of seriously ill patients. The public has also been handed a clear indication of the gravity of the situation. It has not, however, eradicated the anticipated pandemic from our country, merely delayed it."
"You have successfully galvanised unanimous support for the tremendous challenge facing us as a country and specifically as the healthcare profession."
"Many patients without Covid-19 are not getting the treatment they require due to the hospitals being emptied for Covid-19 patients. Many of these patients are avoiding hospitals and having their out-patient appointments cancelled. Disruptions in regular prevention programmes, such as immunisation schedules for infants or sexual and reproductive health promotion will undercut our few hard-won health gains since democracy. Together these are steadily building up a backlog of health care that is potentially a crisis in itself."
"Our healthcare system and the economy were already on their knees at the outbreak of Covid-19. The negative effects of keeping the country on the present “hard” lockdown – or even a relatively “light” lockdown – are innumerable. We appeal to you to lift the hard lockdown as soon as possible."
"Last and by no means least, it may be well served to reassure the public, as there is an ill-founded fear that contraction of Covid-19 is fatal, and the misconception that a lockdown would purge us of Sars-CoV-2. This present fear has caused many people to discount the future of our country, which is currently at risk."
I'm not going to bother further.this article or letter says things it contradicts in the next paragraph.
I think it's totally selfish of them and their points suck.
If you want to have the lockdown lifted due to the economy don't bring in kids to raise your point. We are supposed to protect them not expose them to a threat we don't know how to understand yet.
I'm done nagging. For intelligent people I don't have to much faith in them.
They are saying they are not prepared,the country is not prepared ,but is willing to have the rest of the country exposed while there's no bed available and no other patients can be treated with other ailments (like already). They don't make sense. Unless they need a break because of working so much and can't handle it... Then ask for a break!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Lol imagine if every couriered vapemail has to be delivered by SAPO
> 
> Oh well - at least juice will get a 3 month steep while en route from JHB Mail Centre to Sandton Post office


At least you know you would have vapemail all through lockdown in a steady 3month interval

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 25 , I think, 10:40
Went to bed 12:00 and up 09:30 , going to make feta cheese today , the brawn from yesterday is still settling , will try later .The Grove is quiet today , had a couple if patrols yesterday , is the army in the townships because I haven't seen one of their patrols yet ?
Played Age of Empires 2 on STEAM yesterday , forgot what a fun game it is , any ''Fall out 76'' players here ? Want to get the new Wastelanders, released a week ago . I prefer playing on pc , what's your platform ?
Stay safe , update later folks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Day 25 , I think, 10:40
> Went to bed 12:00 and up 09:30 , going to make feta cheese today , the brawn from yesterday is still settling , will try later .
> Played Age of Empires 2 on STEAM yesterday , forgot what a fun game it is , any ''Fall out 76'' players here ? Want to get the new Wastelanders, released a week ago . I prefer playing on pc , what's your platform ?
> Stay safe , update later folks.



Lockdown has made me really regret donating my PS3 and PS4 consoles last year .
Been trying to find one during lockdown but these JHB North fools want R6000+ for a used console with 3 or 4 games. Madness

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stranger

Had to go to Dischem. Quite shocked to see the complacency among people. No problem to go talk to some one, no social distancing, only the old folk like me wearing masks.No respect of distance from the other people in the queue. We may flatten the curve but this is not over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Interesting read:
> https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...resident-ramaphosa-end-hard-lockdown-now/amp/
> 
> @Grand Guru & @Adephi, your take on this?



Believe me everybody wants this lockdown to end. Every doctor and politician and every single resident is inconvenienced by this. So e not so much but for the most part it is crippling. But this virus is waiting for us to lower our guard.

Think of a tsunami about to hit. We hear the alarms and see how big it is and how many could be displaced by it and even lose their lives. Now if we could put some barriers in place to soften it a bit and possibly delay the hit so people can get evacuated. That would be great and doubt anybody would object to it.

This virus is like a tsunami except we can't see it. The lockdown so far has pushed the peak back. Initially it was expected in June or July. With the first lockdown it was pushed back to August. The extension pushed it into September. Now if only they get it into October it will be completely out of the flu season freeing up hospital beds and ventilators and medical staff to somehow try and manage this a bit.

But there are other factors thats coming into play. Like other medical procedures mentioned in the article that is now being delayed that could be equally disastrous. 

Its why the decision to stop the lockdown is so difficult. All we can do is listen to the authorities and take it a day at a time now. It has worked so far.

I think some services will open after next week. But in no means will it be a total lift of the lockdown. Booze and smokes will stay off the menu. Some take aways might open. Maybe some industries but it will be a trickle and nothing like being completely open for business.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

21/04/2020
10:20

President Cyril Ramaphosa sal die nasie toespreek vanaand.
Tyd sal later bevestig en deurgegee word.
----
President Cyril Ramaphosa will address the nation this evening. 
Time will be confirmed soonest.

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...vid-19-in-south-africa-and-the-world-20200312

https://t.co/HaeVHnJCht https://t.co/DjR85mH4EH

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Day 25 : Today I had the opportunity to work with a amazing group of people that drop food hampers for people that really need it in this lockdown time.They are all truly LEGENDS!

Cape Town looks like a scene from " I Am Legend" in the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So one of the main reasons the minister gave for not allowing cigarette sales is that people touch the cigarette with their hands and then put in in their mouth.
Hmmmmm

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So one of the main reasons the minister gave for not allowing cigarette sales is that people touch the cigarette with their hands and then put in in their mouth.
> Hmmmmm
> View attachment 194615
> 
> View attachment 194616



Fair enough. In context though, 
With restaurants and fast food places closed
and Deli's in stored being closed so "exposed" food isn't being sold either for the most part
You're preparing food at home
One would hope that hands get washed properly prior to using them as feeding utensils

Cigarettes also has to do with people sharing smokes
People spending extra time in shops buying smokes
People going out just to buy smokes
Smoking increasing your chance of having respiratory issues and needing a ventilator which could be used for a serious COVID patient instead

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> "While in Europe and North America, funding might be available to balance the number of severely ill with the number of hospital beds and ventilators, we do not see this as a viable option for South Africa."
> "It has given the medical community time to prepare for the predicted surge of seriously ill patients. The public has also been handed a clear indication of the gravity of the situation. It has not, however, eradicated the anticipated pandemic from our country, merely delayed it."
> "You have successfully galvanised unanimous support for the tremendous challenge facing us as a country and specifically as the healthcare profession."
> "Many patients without Covid-19 are not getting the treatment they require due to the hospitals being emptied for Covid-19 patients. Many of these patients are avoiding hospitals and having their out-patient appointments cancelled. Disruptions in regular prevention programmes, such as immunisation schedules for infants or sexual and reproductive health promotion will undercut our few hard-won health gains since democracy. Together these are steadily building up a backlog of health care that is potentially a crisis in itself."
> "Our healthcare system and the economy were already on their knees at the outbreak of Covid-19. The negative effects of keeping the country on the present “hard” lockdown – or even a relatively “light” lockdown – are innumerable. We appeal to you to lift the hard lockdown as soon as possible."
> "Last and by no means least, it may be well served to reassure the public, as there is an ill-founded fear that contraction of Covid-19 is fatal, and the misconception that a lockdown would purge us of Sars-CoV-2. This present fear has caused many people to discount the future of our country, which is currently at risk."
> I'm not going to bother further.this article or letter says things it contradicts in the next paragraph.
> I think it's totally selfish of them and their points suck.
> If you want to have the lockdown lifted due to the economy don't bring in kids to raise your point. We are supposed to protect them not expose them to a threat we don't know how to understand yet.
> I'm done nagging. For intelligent people I don't have to much faith in them.
> They are saying they are not prepared,the country is not prepared ,but is willing to have the rest of the country exposed while there's no bed available and no other patients can be treated with other ailments (like already). They don't make sense. Unless they need a break because of working so much and can't handle it... Then ask for a break!


I have rearranged the fist few paragraphs and it reads totally different. Not because i


Adephi said:


> Believe me everybody wants this lockdown to end. Every doctor and politician and every single resident is inconvenienced by this. So e not so much but for the most part it is crippling. But this virus is waiting for us to lower our guard.
> 
> Think of a tsunami about to hit. We hear the alarms and see how big it is and how many could be displaced by it and even lose their lives. Now if we could put some barriers in place to soften it a bit and possibly delay the hit so people can get evacuated. That would be great and doubt anybody would object to it.
> 
> This virus is like a tsunami except we can't see it. The lockdown so far has pushed the peak back. Initially it was expected in June or July. With the first lockdown it was pushed back to August. The extension pushed it into September. Now if only they get it into October it will be completely out of the flu season freeing up hospital beds and ventilators and medical staff to somehow try and manage this a bit.
> 
> But there are other factors thats coming into play. Like other medical procedures mentioned in the article that is now being delayed that could be equally disastrous.
> 
> Its why the decision to stop the lockdown is so difficult. All we can do is listen to the authorities and take it a day at a time now. It has worked so far.
> 
> I think some services will open after next week. But in no means will it be a total lift of the lockdown. Booze and smokes will stay off the menu. Some take aways might open. Maybe some industries but it will be a trickle and nothing like being completely open for business.


I agree with you. The blow is and was softened. Now what if it wasn't then these Drs. Asking for the lockdown to be lifted would have Skat their pants already.
The way I see this going forward is to get volunteers that applied for healthcare posts and give them a decent initiation to bail out the medical staff. The way I see it is faster entry into the field with additional credits. Then they need to prioritize a facility or two in a district for other medical cases so that doesn't lead to a another terminal catastrophe. And then see how to phase out the lockout. Also in phases because if that don't work initially, then it's not too much to handle at one given time.
All of us have a role to play and people are not following the orders given. Stay indoors and keep at distance.
Yet we see the figures rising daily.
I think it will take a reality check close to home to make people realise what were not in for,but in for already and this reminds me of the famous saying."spyt kom altyd te laat"
Now we can all vote yay for the economy and wonder what's going to happen next if I don't get to work and make some cash for food etc. And obviously the things we want ,but don't really need.
The main question is what's going to happen if we get sick and don't recover what's money going to do for us then?
Most already have much more than they need. What about those that don't have and can't afford to loose more.
Life is so much more important than that!

I hope our President don't fall for cheap tricks. He didn't show weakness and I hope he doesn't anytime soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *Online stores may be forced to use the SA Post Office – And they are not happy*
> Nor am I
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...and-they-are-not-happy.html?source=newsletter



Post Office has been attempting this for a while now. Can't see it happening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Fair enough. In context though,
> With restaurants and fast food places closed
> and Deli's in stored being closed so "exposed" food isn't being sold either for the most part
> You're preparing food at home
> One would hope that hands get washed properly prior to using them as feeding utensils
> 
> Cigarettes also has to do with people sharing smokes
> People spending extra time in shops buying smokes
> People going out just to buy smokes
> Smoking increasing your chance of having respiratory issues and needing a ventilator which could be used for a serious COVID patient instead



I wonder if the ban on cooked food at supermarkets isn't in order to reduce the number of trips people would make. Now those who would have popped in to buy a meal won't be able to?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Had one of those horrible housework days today. What gets me about housework is that you dust and sweep and mop the floor and then you have to do it all over again next year.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> I wonder if the ban on cooked food at supermarkets isn't in order to reduce the number of trips people would make. Now those who would have popped in to buy a meal won't be able to?



Yeah. That and exposed food contact.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Interesting read:
> https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...resident-ramaphosa-end-hard-lockdown-now/amp/
> 
> @Grand Guru & @Adephi, your take on this?


The objective of the lockdown is not to prevent the epidemic but to control its spread at a pace the healthcare systems can cope with. It will not achieve the planned delay in the peak period if we do not maintain high levels of social distancing and an OCD level of hand hygiene throughout the next 6 months at least.
I agree with most of what is stated in the letter. Maintaining the hard lockdown as is now, is a non viable and unrealistic option which will undoubtedly cause more harm on the long run for all the reasons detailed in the letter. A careful ease of the lockdown will unavoidably cause a slower increase in the number of cases with which our systems will most likely not cope but will not cause too much harm. A brutal lift of the lockdown will put us on the same track as Italy and Spain and our healthcare professionals will be hit hard causing the system to collapse.
They didn’t ask for a brutal lift of the lockdown but to ease it so that economy can be saved, healthcare for non-covid19 patients could be rendered a bit earlier to prevent serious complications and avoidable deaths.
I want to go a step further and suggest a more tailored solution where lockdowns are adjusted to the situation in a particular town, sub-district or district but that would mean we leave the decision in the hands of people I don’t have too much faith in, unless local authorities receive considerable support from the National level.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Jengz

some kinetic track racing with my boys today, lockdown is messing with my mind! 

Walked in the room beat both the laaities, blew a cloud with @BATMAN 's latest amazing creation and shouted Game Over. My eldest looked at me and said' Dad, over the years you've morsed (teased) us and have made a lot of jokes, but yoh that was bad'

Safe to say, he wont be getting dessert tonight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> Day 25 , I think, 10:40
> Went to bed 12:00 and up 09:30 , going to make feta cheese today , the brawn from yesterday is still settling , will try later .The Grove is quiet today , had a couple if patrols yesterday , is the army in the townships because I haven't seen one of their patrols yet ?
> Played Age of Empires 2 on STEAM yesterday , forgot what a fun game it is , any ''Fall out 76'' players here ? Want to get the new Wastelanders, released a week ago . I prefer playing on pc , what's your platform ?
> Stay safe , update later folks.


Are you based in PTA that you mentioned The Grove?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARYANTO

The vaper said:


> Are you based in PTA that you mentioned The Grove?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


No , Jhb , Orange Grove

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Jengz said:


> View attachment 194628
> some kinetic track racing with my boys today, lockdown is messing with my mind!
> 
> Walked in the room beat both the laaities, blew a cloud with @BATMAN 's latest amazing creation and shouted Game Over. My eldest looked at me and said' Dad, over the years you've morsed (teased) us and have made a lot of jokes, but yoh that was bad'
> 
> Safe to say, he wont be getting dessert tonight!


Heeey , thanx for reminding me got a brand new, sort of [ played once ] set Scalectrix in top of the cupboard , got the UK Mini's when they just launched yonks ago , won in comp at Caltex - playtime !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Made from tyres ! wow man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Made from tyres ! wow man.



Musta taken a good year or two to make those

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> The objective of the lockdown is not to prevent the epidemic but to control its spread at a pace the healthcare systems can cope with. It will not achieve the planned delay in the peak period if we do not maintain high levels of social distancing and an OCD level of hand hygiene throughout the next 6 months at least.
> I agree with most of what is stated in the letter. Maintaining the hard lockdown as is now, is a non viable and unrealistic option which will undoubtedly cause more harm on the long run for all the reasons detailed in the letter. A careful ease of the lockdown will unavoidably cause a slower increase in the number of cases with which our systems will most likely not cope but will not cause too much harm. A brutal lift of the lockdown will put us on the same track as Italy and Spain and our healthcare professionals will be hit hard causing the system to collapse.
> They didn’t ask for a brutal lift of the lockdown but to ease it so that economy can be saved, healthcare for non-covid19 patients could be rendered a bit earlier to prevent serious complications and avoidable deaths.
> I want to go a step further and suggest a more tailored solution where lockdowns are adjusted to the situation in a particular town, sub-district or district but that would mean we leave the decision in the hands of people I don’t have too much faith in, unless local authorities receive considerable support from the National level.


Not for the reasons in that letter. But I agree we need to look at phasing out the lockdown, but not now and not soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> No , Jhb , Orange Grove


Orange Grove is near my work in KEW
Was just wondering because we got Grove Mall near me lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*Day 26 - 08:30*
Stats from last night , 3465
Dead , 58
Went to bed at 04:30 and up again , routine is a myth - sleep is overrated , live now , sleep later . Dustbin out early and picked up already , refuse to wear Speedo like ''some'' people . Were lazy last night and fed everybody toasted sarmies - tuna mayo , ham and cheese , viennas and egg with chutney , egg and cheese and tomato - good enough . Slumming it today [what's new] On my way to Steam to see what will be the gameplan today . Later folks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Efficient Group economist Dawie Roodt told *MyBroadband* between 100,000 and 200,000 South African businesses could be *shut down* permanently due to the impact of the COVID-19 coronavirus.

He estimated that 1 million jobs could be lost as a result.

McKinsey & Co said in its recent Finding Africa’s Path report that between *9 million and 18 million* formal jobs in Africa could be lost as a result of the coronavirus crisis and lockdowns implemented in countries.

A further 30 million to 35 million jobs could also see a _reduction in wages and working_ hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

''Tobacco groups have decided to take government to court over the ban on the sale of tobacco products, having failed to have their demands met through engaging with authorities. Much like the hot food ban, tobacco companies are arguing that tobacco had not been explicitly gazetted as a _forbidden item_ to sell during the lockdown. Worries around the ban on tobacco include the effect on those addicted, as well as the rise of illicit trade.'' [EWN]22/4/20

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> ''Tobacco groups have decided to take government to court over the ban on the sale of tobacco products, having failed to have their demands met through engaging with authorities. Much like the hot food ban, tobacco companies are arguing that tobacco had not been explicitly gazetted as a _forbidden item_ to sell during the lockdown. Worries around the ban on tobacco include the effect on those addicted, as well as the rise of illicit trade.'' [EWN]22/4/20



Thats a bit of a doff approach. All the govt will do is release a gazette amendment which explicitly forbids tobacco products.
Just like they did with hot food.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Jengz said:


> View attachment 194628
> some kinetic track racing with my boys today, lockdown is messing with my mind!
> 
> Walked in the room beat both the laaities, blew a cloud with @BATMAN 's latest amazing creation and shouted Game Over. My eldest looked at me and said' Dad, over the years you've morsed (teased) us and have made a lot of jokes, but yoh that was bad'
> 
> Safe to say, he wont be getting dessert tonight!



I have a few Scalextric packed away in the ceiling in durbs (a question for a another day is why stuff gets packed in ceilings and never looked at for another 20 odd years).

Also have a moerse big collection of Lego accumulated over about 15 years.

Need to pay a visit to the old house in Durbs and maybe ship the stuff up to Jozi after LD ends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid

M.Adhir said:


> I have a few Scalextric packed away in the ceiling in durbs (a question for a another day is why stuff gets packed in ceilings and never looked at for another 20 odd years).
> 
> Also have a moerse big collection of Lego accumulated over about 15 years.
> 
> Need to pay a visit to the old house in Durbs and maybe ship the stuff up to Jozi after LD ends.


Savour and then bring up that Lego for sure esp for the kids. Allows room for so much imagination and creativity that many toys nowadays lack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Ruwaid said:


> Savour and then bring up that Lego for sure esp for the kids. Allows room for so much imagination and creativity that many toys nowadays lack.



Also allows for painful injuries to adults (and moderate to severe expletives) when the kids leave the Lego blocks lying around !
I start to picture those dudes carrying that casket and the confounded music playing !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Ruwaid

M.Adhir said:


> Also allows for painful injuries to adults (and moderate to severe expletives) when the kids leave the Lego blocks lying around !
> I start to picture those dudes carrying that casket and the confounded music playing !!!


I can relate...I curse almost each night after baby is asleep whilst picking up her lego mess on the playmat. And I still wont put on the shoes n do it...never learn!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Ruwaid said:


> I can relate...I curse almost each night after baby is asleep whilst picking up her lego mess on the playmat. And I still wont put on the shoes n do it...never learn!



I remember when my cousin was about 3 years old ( i around around 18/19 at the time).
My granny used to use the laaities radio control cars to move all the legos out of the way and into a corner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Ruwaid

M.Adhir said:


> I remember when my cousin was about 3 years old ( i around around 18/19 at the time).
> My granny used to use the laaities radio control cars to move all the legos out of the way and into a corner.


What a legend aiya!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

M.Adhir said:


> I have a few Scalextric packed away in the ceiling in durbs (a question for a another day is why stuff gets packed in ceilings and never looked at for another 20 odd years).
> 
> Also have a moerse big collection of Lego accumulated over about 15 years.
> 
> Need to pay a visit to the old house in Durbs and maybe ship the stuff up to Jozi after LD ends.


Biggest trick I've learnt over the years, when the laaities are moeg of toys, pack away and bring it out a few months or years later. They get most exvited and you have more cash for Vapemail

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO

About 13:00-- computer flickers and dies , communal moan going up . DING-DONG at the gate- CoJ Electricity dept -''We are replacing the old copper cables , tsotsi's are stealing it '' They took all the copper cables off and replaced it with a new cable made out of ??- Power only restored now , guess it was an essential service or overtime is real good. Dinner will be late ...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/a...d-for-home-brewed-beer-due-to-lockdown-2020-4

"Anchor Yeast consumer director Joanne Clarke said in line with the disaster regulations governing the lockdown, and following legal consultation, Anchor has put on hold the distribution of the yeast product."

I don't know who this Joanne Clark is but I do know I don't like her very much.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Talking about losing faith in human kind... we're still preparing for the war to come, f.ing hell!
Nursing union threatens mass stayaway, health dept warns it would be a criminal offence https://m.news24.com/SouthAfrica/Ne...uld-be-a-criminal-offence-20200422?isapp=true

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/a...d-for-home-brewed-beer-due-to-lockdown-2020-4
> 
> "Anchor Yeast consumer director Joanne Clarke said in line with the disaster regulations governing the lockdown, and following legal consultation, Anchor has put on hold the distribution of the yeast product."
> 
> I don't know who this Joanne Clark is but I do know I don't like her very much.


She must dala what she must!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's Curry night... Tomorrow! The best curries rest for a day.


Tonight's menu is tjops and roast veg. Been a bit quiet for a couple of days, cabin fever finally got to me and hit a bit of a slump. Out of it now and tackling LD2020 head on once again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Charging the Dremel battery... I'm toying with the idea of opening the airflow holes on the Integra just a little. It's a fantastic RTA but I need a dash more air!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Creative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I also sorted out my saltwater fishing tackle ready for our trip up the North Coast in June!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

This is not from our Spar! The only time I've ever seen anyone there in their "payamas" was on Pajama Day last year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

A different approach
Check out this story: Sweden resisted a lockdown, and its capital Stockholm is expected to reach 'herd immunity' in weeks https://flip.it/TxuAWV from Flipboard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Hey if it works for lotion it should work for juice too, right

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Alex

Grand Guru said:


> A different approach
> Check out this story: Sweden resisted a lockdown, and its capital Stockholm is expected to reach 'herd immunity' in weeks https://flip.it/TxuAWV from Flipboard.



https://iono.fm/e/848992

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The modder advised against me trying to drill out stainless steel so I abandoned that project! Well, the charging of the Dremel wasn't a complete waste! With the continual use of my Dvarw's they all have scratches and little marks on them from being washed etc... so I tried polishing one! Never polished something before and it's a win! The scratches have gone and it's nice and shiny again! As soon as lockdown is over I'm off to buy a decent buffing wheel! This is a chicken dinner! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Rob Fisher said:


> The modder advised against me trying to drill out stainless steel so I abandoned that project! Well, the charging of the Dremel wasn't a complete waste! With the continual use of my Dvarw's they all have scratches and little marks on them from being washed etc... so I tried polishing one! Never polished something before and it's a win! The scratches have gone and it's nice and shiny again! As soon as lockdown is over I'm off to buy a decent buffing wheel! This is a chicken dinner! Bazinga!
> View attachment 194715


You must use the polishing kit which has the different colored polish bars. 
Torkcraft sells the budget version I think. 

Used it to polish my mod when I stripped the black paint off. Works well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

M.Adhir said:


> You must use the polishing kit which has the different colored polish bars.
> Torkcraft sells the budget version I think.
> 
> Used it to polish my mod when I stripped the black paint off. Works well



Thanks @M.Adhir! I'm on it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

So..I'm beginning to get the hang of this new trend. and you get to eat stuff when you're done playing around.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Adephi

@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Winner 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Have a good day awesome people. I hope and believe the President will do the right thing today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mstrauss003

M.Adhir said:


> Hey if it works for lotion it should work for juice too, right
> 
> View attachment 194714


Haha, I did the same thing with all the empty bottles lying around...If I have done this with all the empty bottles in the past, just imagine how many "extra" juice I would have had now....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RuanK

Grand Guru said:


>



Kind of makes one proud of what we've been able to achieve. Goosebump moment

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @M.Adhir! I'm on it!


Love my DREMEL , while back my boss asked me to sand the coating off one of his putters , and handed me some sandpaper , lazy me went home and fetched the DREMEL - 20 mins later it was bare metal again and he could get it powder coated .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 27 
Went to bed 22:30 and up 10:30 - 2 of the gang here at home is having a Skype seminar in the kitchen and disturbing the peace . The streets are quiet , in the first week or so there was barely patrols now they're up and down day and night . 
Last night's stats 
3635 cases , 65 deaths.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Alex

https://www.feastingathome.com/sourdough-starter/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

If one more person sends me the message about giving R1million to each person....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> If one more person sends me the message about giving R1million to each person....



R500 000 000 000 ÷ 59 000 000 = +-R8474

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

This is not Covid related - I am derailing the tread - 
Interesting for our Steamtrain enthusiasts:
http://www.theheritageportal.co.za/article/outeniqua-choo-tjoe-something-chew

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*US announces a further R250 million in coronavirus support for South Africa*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...lion-in-coronavirus-support-for-south-africa/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> *US announces a further R250 million in coronavirus support for South Africa*
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...lion-in-coronavirus-support-for-south-africa/


What they give with 1 hand... I'd rather see them restore the WHO funding.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Sorry guys, but ...

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/a...d-for-home-brewed-beer-due-to-lockdown-2020-4

"Anchor Yeast has stopped the sale and distribution of its brewer's "Inkunzi malanga” dry yeast.

The 20g product has been in hot demand as South Africans scramble to make home-brewed beer during the national lockdown. No alcohol sales are currently allowed...

Anchor Yeast consumer director Joanne Clarke said in line with the disaster regulations governing the lockdown, and following legal consultation, Anchor has put on hold the distribution of the yeast product. 

Clarke said the Inkunzi Malanga yeast has been used for the last forty-five years to brew traditional or craft beer.

It has a different formulation from the standard baking yeast, to produce more foam and a distinctly sour taste. 

“We understand that this will be upsetting for some people but are advised to adhere to the spirit of the legislation, rather than just the letter of it,” Clarke said...."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> The modder advised against me trying to drill out stainless steel so I abandoned that project! Well, the charging of the Dremel wasn't a complete waste! With the continual use of my Dvarw's they all have scratches and little marks on them from being washed etc... so I tried polishing one! Never polished something before and it's a win! The scratches have gone and it's nice and shiny again! As soon as lockdown is over I'm off to buy a decent buffing wheel! This is a chicken dinner! Bazinga!
> View attachment 194715


Normally when someone tell me it's not possible I normally prove it can be done.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> What they give with 1 hand... I'd rather see them restore the WHO funding.


I honestly don't trust WHO either(maybe they more honest when it comes to covid) with all the fear mongering they did with vaping...with all the fake studies from Stanton glantz(all the data collected was rigged studies that would go their way) that were pretty much all retracted but still did such major damage to the industry, I have no respect for liars that destroy and actually put millions at a much higher risk just for some Big tobacco blood money.... Honestly they can save more lives being pro vape then they can ever save in this covid pandemic, we lose so many more ppl every year from smoking than we going to ever lose from Corona..... IMHO

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

CashKat88 said:


> we lose so many more ppl every year from smoking than we going to ever lose from Corona..... IMHO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk



Not to take away from your argument as I agree wrt the tobacco funded studies etc being the root of alot of the negative news.
bu smoking is a choice though. Corona isn't.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> This is not Covid related - I am derailing the tread -
> Interesting for our Steamtrain enthusiasts:
> http://www.theheritageportal.co.za/article/outeniqua-choo-tjoe-something-chew


Awesome! I enjoyed the read.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

We can criticize the WHO for many more reasons @CashKat88 as it's subject to lobbying like all other organizations. But the truth is that it's made a huge difference in billions of people's lives... Ebola, Malaria, Polio etc. No one is perfect buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Hooked

Trump's failure to respond appropriately goes way back when.

https://www.laprogressive.com/timeline-of-failure-and-deception/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> Not to take away from your argument as I agree wrt the tobacco funded studies etc being the root of alot of the negative news.
> bu smoking is a choice though. Corona isn't.



Yeah I completely agree with you but smoking is also an addiction and as much as it was a choice in the beginning, in the end its something that could end up killing you because you don't know how to kick the habit even if you wanted to, its something so difficult to do and no one cared for people with this affliction before but along came vaping and its here to help us live better healthier lives, it puts quality back into life and actually started this awesome community we all love, For them to try kill something like that and abandon the millions that need this to save their lives just for money really upsets me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Not to take away from your argument as I agree wrt the tobacco funded studies etc being the root of alot of the negative news.
> bu smoking is a choice though. Corona isn't.


When I grew up it was a norm. I didn't want to smoke but fell in the trap. By the time I realized I didn't want to smoke it was a bit too late.
The case with Corona is I don't want it ,but this time it's not my choice. I guess it's also the norm to have it because the whole world has it.???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> When I grew up it was a norm. I didn't want to smoke but fell in the trap. By the time I realized I didn't want to smoke it was a bit too late.
> The case with Corona is I don't want it ,but this time it's not my choice. I guess it's also the norm to have it because the whole world has it.???



A few years ago (when i was still a smoker) - someone asked me if i could go back and change one thing in my life directly, what would it be?
My answer - would not have lit that first cigarette when i was 13 or 14 years old.

My point of that previous statement was just there are inherent choices involved in smoking (yes someone may be addicted now so alot of that "choice" was made a while back - but there are options other than smoking to satisfy a nicotine dependency/ craving. And with Corona your only choice currently is to stay home as much as possible to try and hope you dont get sick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> We can criticize the WHO for many more reasons @CashKat88 as it's subject to lobbying like all other organizations. But the truth is that it's made a huge difference in billions of people's lives... Ebola, Malaria, Polio etc. No one is perfect buddy


Yeah I understand, as much good as they have done, I will never trust them fully again and its great that they doing good out there but once trust is broken its very difficult to regain again unless they do good on the people they wronged in the past...my view on them will never be the same again

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz

Hooked said:


> Trump's failure to respond appropriately goes way back when.
> 
> https://www.laprogressive.com/timeline-of-failure-and-deception/



Bear in mind a large portion of the criticism is from the Democrats/ far left.

Here's a quote.


> *Psychologists and psychiatrists have long warned that Trump is a malignant narcissist, incapable of considering or caring about the welfare of others.*



Yet he frequently refers to rescuing the children, seems like the tent camp in central park is serving that function.
From my web wanderings it seems to be abused children that are being rescued, not kids infected with cv19.

Doesnt sound like an individual incapable of caring for the welfare of others.


https://timothycharlesholmseth.com


> by Timothy Charles Holmseth on April 15, 2020 at 11:50 A.M.
> 
> President Trump is a *HERO*.
> 
> *Babies and small children are being treated beneath the tents of the field medical hospital in Central Park, New York. *

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> A few years ago (when i was still a smoker) - someone asked me if i could go back and change one thing in my life directly, what would it be?
> My answer - would not have lit that first cigarette when i was 13 or 14 years old.
> 
> My point of that previous statement was just there are inherent choices involved in smoking (yes someone may be addicted now so alot of that "choice" was made a while back - but there are options other than smoking to satisfy a nicotine dependency/ craving. And with Corona your only choice currently is to stay home as much as possible to try and hope you dont get sick.



I agree with you. I was just stating how I feel.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gringo

M.Adhir said:


> Not to take away from your argument as I agree wrt the tobacco funded studies etc being the root of alot of the negative news.
> bu smoking is a choice though. Corona isn't.


And Zoo Biscuits...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Gringo said:


> And Zoo Biscuits...



Thats a Sacrilegious thing to say!!!!
Zoo Biscuits are not a choice !

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Gringo

M.Adhir said:


> Thats a Sacrilegious thing to say!!!!
> Zoo Biscuits are not a choice !
> Apologies to you kind sir, if i have disrespected the Zoo biscuit in any way... ...
> 
> View attachment 194767

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex

https://www.ukcolumn.org/article/who-controls-british-government-response-covid19-part-one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

blujeenz said:


> Bear in mind a large portion of the criticism is from the Democrats/ far left.
> 
> Here's a quote.
> 
> 
> Yet he frequently refers to rescuing the children, seems like the tent camp in central park is serving that function.
> From my web wanderings it seems to be abused children that are being rescued, not kids infected with cv19.
> 
> Doesnt sound like an individual incapable of caring for the welfare of others.
> 
> 
> https://timothycharlesholmseth.com






blujeenz said:


> Bear in mind a large portion of the criticism is from the Democrats/ far left.]
> 
> The timelines are factual (one assumes). That the criticism may come from the Democrats is thus irrelevant.


----------



## Hooked

*WHO praises President Ramaphosa’s response to Covid-19*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2003547...ses-president-ramaphosas-response-to-covid-19

In a virtual press conference hosted in Geneva Switzerland on Wednesday evening, Executive Director of the WHO Health Emergencies Programme, Dr Michael Ryan praised South Africa, and President Cyril Ramaphosa’s response to the worldwide epidemic…
He also highlighted how other African countries have been leading the way in their response to the new coronavirus.

“There’s a tremendous amount of innovation going on in Africa in general. It is interesting in the way that South Africa is bringing the disease under control. And how African countries are actually, in many ways, showing the way.

“The strategy in South Africa was based on preparations, primary prevention, lockdown and enhanced surveillance. Sixty seven mobile lab units around the country, 28 000 community health workers trained in case detection,” he noted.

“And I think over 120 000 tests completed, with a 2.7 % positivity rate – which is incredible. That much testing for that return,” says Dr Ryan.

Watch the full media briefing below:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Massive jump to :3953 up 318

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Massive jump to :3953 up 318



Yeah. Massive jump in number of daily tests as well. 
And 10 more deaths. 
But a few hundred more recoveries.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

"Three Western Cape supermarkets have had to temporarily close their doors for deep cleaning after staff members tested positive for COVID-19. Two of these stores are located in the Zevenwacht area near Kuilsriver. The third store is located in Somerset West..."
Read here

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

No rushing off to the Spur, I'm afraid ...

*Spur restaurants to stay closed until all lockdown rules are lifted*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/spur-restaurants-to-stay-closed-until-all-lockdown-rules-are-lifted
22 April 2020

One of South Africa’s most popular franchise restaurants Spur has announced it will not reopen immediately after lockdown. All Spur and Panarottis restaurants will stay closed, while only select Rocomamas eateries will reopen.

The Spur group’s Chief Operating Officer Mark Farelly said, they will remain closed as long as there are restrictions on the number of customers they are allowed to serve at any given time and when they can sell alcohol.

“The restricted trade was so injurious that the lockdown almost came as a relief as the cost of individual closures was preferable to the hideous trading losses our franchisees were incurring,” Farrelly said in a statement. “On average, our turnovers dropped over 70%, and it proved impossible to run a viable business with the restrictions in place.”

He added that Spur is not going to have its franchisees take on the cost of reopening after lockdown on so they can “sustain catastrophic losses”.

Spur has been careful not to inform its customers on when it will be reopened; instead, customers have just been informed that they will be kept updated on when the reopening will take place.

It is believed Farelly also did not inform landlords of when the eateries in the group will begin trading again. Instead, they have been warned that winter may not be the safest time for sit-down restaurants.

“One of our major concerns is that we are going into winter [the flu season] and rightfully, people will continue to be alarmed by anyone coughing and sneezing,” he said. “We will not grant a franchise on any site driven to closure by unrealistic landlord expectation.”

There are more than 600 Spur restaurants across the country, which employ approximately 30 000 employees.





https://www.capetownetc.com/news/sp...y-closed-until-all-lockdown-rules-are-lifted/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

@Grand Guru is that you catching a wave there?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Chickenstrip



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Chickenstrip said:


> View attachment 194776



Not sure about vape stores though. 
Definitely tobacco

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Speech over - nothing new - waiting for final decisions next week .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## vapeandacrepe

M.Adhir said:


> Not sure about vape stores though.
> Definitely tobacco


Yep, tobacco is sold in major retailers. Can't see Vape stores being deemed essential enough to reopen under level 4? Eww I can't vape the rubbish liquid brands from Spar/Pick n pay etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Not sure about vape stores though.
> Definitely tobacco


Welll, back to the d i y mixing desk.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip

I'm sure they'll start opening up. At least for online, but we can only wait and see. I won't need liquid for at least 2 months but it would be nice to have the option available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## adriaanh



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## adriaanh

adriaanh said:


> View attachment 194777


So vape shop's need level 3 and 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir

adriaanh said:


> View attachment 194777



Yeah. As per that I'd expect online sales in stage 3 and B & M in stage 2

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Chickenstrip

adriaanh said:


> View attachment 194777



According to this postal services are working which means that most businesses will be able to operate online. If cigarettes are allowed then vape via courier surely will be available.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## adriaanh

Chickenstrip said:


> According to this postal services are working which means that most businesses will be able to operate online. If cigarettes are allowed then vape via courier surely will be available.


Online is regarded as e commerce


Chickenstrip said:


> According to this postal services are working which means that most businesses will be able to operate online. If cigarettes are allowed then vape via courier surely will be available.


Got confirmation from Vape Cartel owner

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

adriaanh said:


> Online is regarded as e commerce
> 
> Got confirmation from Vape Cartel owner


Wasn't CBD also sold via e-commerce? How was that possible? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Wasn't CBD also sold via e-commerce? How was that possible?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


E-commerce of essential items and their delivery is still permitted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh

adriaanh said:


> Online is regarded as e commerce
> 
> Got confirmation from Vape Cartel owner





OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Wasn't CBD also sold via e-commerce? How was that possible?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


CBD is an alternative medication

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Wasn't CBD also sold via e-commerce? How was that possible?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I ordered CBD oil and juice and got it delivered last week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Wasn't CBD also sold via e-commerce? How was that possible?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



I think it was treated as medical.
Adco is selling CBD in pharmacies now as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Resistance

vapeandacrepe said:


> Yep, tobacco is sold in major retailers. Can't see Vape stores being deemed essential enough to reopen under level 4? Eww I can't vape the rubbish liquid brands from Spar/Pick n pay etc.


I think smoking sensation should work to get liquids from suppliers seeing that every other party wants to include vaping in the cigs bill.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

It looks like natural extracts in supermarket VG till level 3-2

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 28 - 05:00
Good morning world , another minimum sleep night bed -03:00 up and running already , fed the carnivores [4 legged] rest of 2 legged ones still in the land of Morpheus . There will be a Zoo cookie run later today , also need some pain meds for old injuries . The street lights in the area are not working so it is pitch black outside and dead quiet , there is going to be major adjustments to be made when things return to the ''new'' normal .
I am unsure as to when I can/must go back to work , we are in the calendar and diary mnf business , about 30 people in the factory and about 20 reps and admin staff. Suppose to go back on the 4 th of May but not so sure now , will confirm with our factory manager closer to the time .Well till later inmates

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

It's noteworthy that the only specific details which Ramaphosa gave last night was that cigarettes would be on sale again. Businesses are anxiously waiting for news about if and when they can open again and he mentions cigarettes, of all things! 

In spite of that, I still admire him. What a humble man he is. Did you see his slight bow to the nation at the end of his speech? Compare that to Trump's arrogance!!!

And bless his heart for battling to put his mask on. Either he is not used to wearing masks, or the elastic was too short, or he has very small ears.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> It's noteworthy that the only specific details which Ramaphosa gave last night was that cigarettes would be on sale again. Businesses are anxiously waiting for news about if and when they can open again and he mentions cigarettes, of all things!
> 
> In spite of that, I still admire him. What a humble man he is. Did you see his slight bow to the nation at the end of his speech? Compare that to Trump's arrogance!!!
> 
> And bless his heart for battling to put his mask on. Either he is not used to wearing masks, or the elastic was too short, or he has very small ears.



I'm glad he mentioned cigarettes as well as exercise. It shut a whole lot of cynical and negative people up on the social groups and some conversations are actually more productive now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Wasn't CBD also sold via e-commerce? How was that possible?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


CBD is essential as it is seen as medication, I even saw CBD advertised on MNET the other day through clicks and that they deliver if needed through lockdown

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CashKat88

https://www.insidesources.com/anti-...ve-made-coronavirus-crisis-worse-experts-say/

Good read

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Ruwaid

They risk it all each second! Not all heroes wear medical uniforms...essential retail store workers, petrol attendants, banking etc THANK YOU!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Good read too ,
*Lockdown has ruined work-life balance*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/business/349383-lockdown-has-ruined-work-life-balance.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Open all e-commerce and allow restaurants to sell food – Sakeliga*
_https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...-allow-restaurants-to-sell-food-sakeliga.html_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Safz_b

So last night while filling up my RTA the whole lid popped off my juice bottle and juice splattered everywhere!
hubby and I tried to save as much of this precious commodity in these dark times
I then just had to wipe it up and cherish the beautiful smell that remained.

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Safz_b said:


> So last night while filling up my RTA the whole lid popped off my juice bottle and juice splattered everywhere!
> hubby and I tried to save as much of this precious commodity in these dark times
> I then just had to wipe it up and cherish the beautiful smell that remained.


Ouch, I feel your pain!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger

Just to lift you up a bit

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Day 28 : Just relaxing at home ( again ) and smelling some flowers in the garden...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Ruwaid

@MrGSmokeFree is that a John Wick figurine?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to polish two more Dvarw DL's and two Skylines! Bazinga!



Polished and cleaned...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Ruwaid said:


> @MrGSmokeFree is that a John Wick figurine?


Hi @Ruwaid yes it is

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Day 28 : Just relaxing at home ( again ) and smelling some flowers in the garden...
> View attachment 194852
> 
> View attachment 194853


Is that the Groom from your wedding cake ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Casualties are coming in ...
*Prominent South African delivery service set to close its doors*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...set-to-close-its-doors.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

There is a lot happening today ....DStv want you to watch repeat games and WITHOUT beer.
*DStv under pressure to cut prices*
*https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...pressure-to-cut-prices.html?source=newsletter*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

The boy got me to play with him a live event on Fortnite at 1am. Or should I rather say watch a live rap show inside a game. I am amazed on what people can do with games these days. Anyone with Fortnite account should go watch it, there is a few more shows the next couple of days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

ARYANTO said:


> Is that the Groom from your wedding cake ?


Believe me if there was John Wick or Deadpool figurine out the time I got married they would have been on the cake

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Something positive

*The Takealot Group to give away fabric face masks*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/indu...lot-group-to-give-away-fabric-face-masks.html
Presented by Takealot

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid

ARYANTO said:


> Something positive
> 
> *The Takealot Group to give away fabric face masks*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/indu...lot-group-to-give-away-fabric-face-masks.html
> Presented by Takealot


Great initiative but re-adjusting their high prices would be a greater justice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Believe me if there was John Wick or Deadpool figurine out the time I got married they would have been on the cake


Which one would have worn the dress???wick figure already dressed. I can see Deadpool with his corny dry humor with the dress on

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DysectorZA

Hooked said:


> From someone who used to import them. He no longer does so and I bought his remaining stock. Those juices are unfortunately not manufactured anymore either which is a HUGE pity!!! I have one bottle of Ferero left and I'll be sooo sad when it's finished, because it's just like the real thing!!!



Do we know if they ever released the recipe for the juices anywhere? Or if there is a similar recipe out there for both juices. They sound divine, especially the Ferero.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

DysectorZA said:


> Do we know if they ever released the recipe for the juices anywhere? Or if there is a similar recipe out there for both juices. They sound divine, especially the Ferero.



http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-ferrero-rocher-nutella-truffles.26298/


> For personal non-commercial use only.
> Please do not repost this outside of vapingunderground.com.
> 
> HIC's Ferrero Rocher recipe: these truffles are produced by Ferrero, who also make Nutella. Ferrero Roche are truffles with a hazelnut center, creamy hazelnut ganache, a wafer-thin cookie shell, thick layer of rich milk chocolate, and a coating of chopped hazelnuts. The real candy and this recipe include more hazelnut flavor than Nutella.



https://www.99juices.com/recipes/3973/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> From someone who used to import them. He no longer does so and I bought his remaining stock. Those juices are unfortunately not manufactured anymore either which is a HUGE pity!!! I have one bottle of Ferero left and I'll be sooo sad when it's finished, because it's just like the real thing!!!


Swirl your red flag around , shout OLE , dodge the bull and order online from Espana 
https://vapor-madrid.es/tienda/otros/3049-barrel-roche-5010ml.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Grin , or mix your own...
https://www.99juices.com/recipes/3973/#.XqMPdpmxXIU

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Chickenstrip said:


> According to this postal services are working which means that most businesses will be able to operate online. If cigarettes are allowed then vape via courier surely will be available.



I think that Postal services applies to Post Office deliveries - if anyone wants to go that route! It's not the same as "delivery services" which I would think applies to couriers - and that is only in Level 3. That's my understanding, anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Wasn't CBD also sold via e-commerce? How was that possible?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



CBD is classified as medicinal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

DysectorZA said:


> Do we know if they ever released the recipe for the juices anywhere? Or if there is a similar recipe out there for both juices. They sound divine, especially the Ferero.



No idea @DysectorZA, as I don't DIY. But if you find the recipe for Ferero I'll start DIY immediately!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Soft Butter Roti's and a mint/cucumber raita to go with our "steeped" curry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Swirl your red flag around , shout OLE , dodge the bull and order online from Espana
> https://vapor-madrid.es/tienda/otros/3049-barrel-roche-5010ml.html



@ARYANTO WOW! It's not the same as mine, but nevertheless it looks promising. Have you ever bought from them? They don't mention international deliveries.

EDIT: Ah! I see they do mention that shipping "abroad" can be done .. 
But ... I don't think I would buy this juice. The cost converted to Rands is about R300 just for the juice, excluding shipping!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO WOW! It's not the same as mine, but nevertheless it looks promising. Have you ever bought from them? They don't mention international deliveries.
> 
> EDIT: Ah! I see they do mention that shipping "abroad" can be done ..
> But ... I don't think I would buy this juice. The cost converted to Rands is about R300 just for the juice, excluding shipping!!!


Start a group buy , I'm in ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

blujeenz said:


> http://vapingunderground.com/threads/hics-ferrero-rocher-nutella-truffles.26298/
> 
> 
> https://www.99juices.com/recipes/3973/



Oooooohhhhhhh Thank you sooooo much @blujeenz!!! Right - I'm going to DIY as soon as I can get hold of the concentrates!
The Vaping Underground recipe looks divine, but the 99 Juices one is a puzzle to me - it has no chocolate or hazelnut in it and it doesn't seem to be related to Ferrero Rocher at all?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Soft Butter Roti's and a mint/cucumber raita to go with our "steeped" curry.
> View attachment 194859
> View attachment 194860


I HATE YOU ..... looks delish !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Grin , or mix your own...
> https://www.99juices.com/recipes/3973/#.XqMPdpmxXIU



@ARYANTO this is the same recipe which I queried with @blujeenz. It doesn't seem to be Ferrero Rocher at all - there isn't even any chocolate or hazelnut concentrate in it. There is a cheesecake, but what has that got to do with Ferrero Rocher? I'm a bit confused ...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Start a group buy , I'm in ...



Hmmmm that might be an idea! They mention that the purchaser must supply their DNI. Does anyone know what that is?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> Hmmmm that might be an idea! They mention that the purchaser must supply their DNI. Does anyone know what that is?


Documento Nacional de Identidad (Spanish: National Identity Document)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## alex1501

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO this is the same recipe which I queried with @blujeenz. It doesn't seem to be Ferrero Rocher at all - there isn't even any chocolate or hazelnut concentrate in it. There is a cheesecake, but what has that got to do with Ferrero Rocher? I'm a bit confused ...



I think "GEN - Nutella Type @ 10%" in the recipe refers to FW or TPA Nutella. FW available from BLCK.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Documento Nacional de Identidad (Spanish: National Identity Document)



Ah! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

alex1501 said:


> I think "GEN - Nutella Type @ 10%" in the recipe refers to FW or TPA Nutella. FW available from BLCK.



Oh thanks! I did a speed-read and missed that, because the rest of the recipe is in bold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Soft Butter Roti's and a mint/cucumber raita to go with our "steeped" curry.
> View attachment 194859
> View attachment 194860


@Dela Rey Steyn that confirms it bud... You were Indian in your past life. Delasagren

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

"... In an interview with Cape Talk, Premier Alan Winde confirmed that he has the authority to tighten lockdown regulations in the Western Cape. However, he may only intensify, not ease restrictions... "
Read here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Ruwaid said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn that confirms it bud... You were Indian in your past life. Delasagren


I'm beginning to think that you are right bud!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO this is the same recipe which I queried with @blujeenz. It doesn't seem to be Ferrero Rocher at all - there isn't even any chocolate or hazelnut concentrate in it. There is a cheesecake, but what has that got to do with Ferrero Rocher? I'm a bit confused ...



I confess I just used Google (Ferrero Rocher), I think the cheese cake was to get a smidgen of biscuit, but I dont DIY so its anyone's guess.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Stats : up 267 - 4220
passed - 79

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Jengz

ARYANTO said:


> Stats : up 267 - 4220
> passed - 79


We are gonna revert back to level 5 on the 2nd of May, eish.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Felt like something different today.
The menses will relate.
Wedding grade soji with fresh cream and condensed milk.
My sugar testing machine might set a new land speed record later.

This dish is now named Richer than a Runaway Gupta

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Alex

*April 21, 2020*

*Medical updates*


Stanford professor of medicine John Ioannidis explains in a new one-hour interview the results of several new studies on Covid19. According to Professor Ioannidis, the lethality of Covid19 is „in the range of seasonal flu“. For people under 65 years of age, the mortality risk even in the global „hotspots“ is comparable to the daily car ride to work, while for _healthy_ people under 65 years of age, the mortality risk is „completely negligible“. Only in New York City was the mortality risk for persons under 65 years of age comparable to a long-distance truck driver.
Professor Carl Heneghan, Director of the Centre for Evidence-Based Medicine at Oxford University, warns in a new article that the damage caused by the lockdown could be greater than that caused by the virus. The peak of the epidemic had already been reached in most countries before the lockdown, Professor Heneghan argues.
A new serological study in Los Angeles County found that 28 to 55 times more people had Covid19 than previously assumed (without showing significant symptoms), which reduces the danger of the disease accordingly.
In the city of Chelsea near Boston, about one third of 200 blood donors had antibodies against the Covid19 pathogen. Half of them reported having experienced a cold symptom in the last month. In a homeless shelter near Boston, just over a third of the people tested positive, but nobody showed any symptoms.
Scotland reports that half of the (stocked up) intensive care beds have remained empty. According to officials, the admission of new patients is „levelling off“.
The emergency room in Bergamo’s municipal hospital was completely empty at the beginning of this week for the first time in 45 days. In the meantime, more people with other diseases than „Covid19 patients“ are being treated again.
A report in the medical magazine Lancet comes to the conclusion that school closures to contain corona viruses have no or only a minimal effect.
A nine-year-old French child with corona infection had contact with 172 people, but none of them were infected. This confirms earlier results that corona infection (unlike influenza) is not or hardly ever transmitted by children.
The German emeritus microbiology professor Sucharit Bhakdi gave a new one-hour interview on Covid-19. Professor Bhakdi argues that most media have acted „completely irresponsibly“ during the Covid-19 epidemic.
The German Initiative for Care Ethics criticises blanket bans on visits and painful intensive care treatment of nursing patients: „Even before Corona, around 900 old people in need of care died every day in German homes without being taken to hospital. In fact, palliative treatment, if at all, would be more appropriate for these patients. () According to all we know about Corona so far, there is not a single plausible reason to continue to value infection protection higher than the basic rights of citizens. Lift the inhuman visiting bans!“
The oldest woman in the Swiss canton of St. Gallen died last week at the age of 109. She survived the „Spanish flu“ of 1918, was not corona-infected and „for her age she was doing very well“. The „corona isolation“, however, had „very much affected her“: „She faded without the daily visits of her family members.“
The Swiss cardiologist Dr. Nils Kucher reports that in Switzerland currently about 75% of all additional deaths occur not in hospital but at home. This certainly explains the largely empty Swiss hospitals and intensive care units. It is also already known that about 50% of all additional deaths occur in nursing homes. Dr. Kucher suspects that some of these people die of sudden pulmonary embolism. This is conceivable. Nevertheless, the question arises as to what role the „lockdown“ plays in these additional deaths.
The Italian health authority ISS warns that Covid19 patients from the Mediterranean region, who often have a genetic metabolic peculiarity called favism, should not be treated with antimalarial drugs such as chloroquine, as this can lead to death. This is a further indication that the wrong or overly aggressive medication can make the disease even worse.
Rubicon: 120 expert opinions on Corona. Worldwide, high-ranking scientists, doctors, lawyers and other experts criticize the handling of the corona virus. (German)
source: https://swprs.org/a-swiss-doctor-on-covid-19/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Resistance

Ruwaid said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn that confirms it bud... You were Indian in your past life. Delasagren


Either that or he's converting. He can keep his name we just pronounce with an Indian accent
Dèlaah Ray

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 29 - 05:27 ---
Story of my life at the moment been up for 25 hrs , sleep really moved out of my house , well it doesn't matter anymore , I 'll just konk out when it gets too much , strange but I'm not tired at all , think my brain's switch is broken - I hop in bed and then the a,b,c games begins - Cars :Alfa , Bentley , Cadillac.... Countries - Angola , Burundi , Cambodia.... Fruit and veg - apples , bananas , coconut , and countless other subjects I eventually get so fed up that I get out of bed , let me go feed the ''kids'' and see how this day develops.
See Makro is already hyping themselves up for ''after'' - Order now for delivery after lockdown - highly optimistic if I may say ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Felt like something different today.
> The menses will relate.
> Wedding grade soji with fresh cream and condensed milk.
> My sugar testing machine might set a new land speed record later.
> 
> This dish is now named Richer than a Runaway Gupta
> 
> View attachment 194870



Ah so you're also one of the sugar-testing brigade @M.Adhir. Join the club!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Day 29 - 05:27 ---
> Story of my life at the moment been up for 25 hrs , sleep really moved out of my house , well it doesn't matter anymore , I 'll just konk out when it gets too much , strange but I'm not tired at all , think my brain's switch is broken - I hop in bed and then the a,b,c games begins - Cars :Alfa , Bentley , Cadillac.... Countries - Angola , Burundi , Cambodia.... Fruit and veg - apples , bananas , coconut , and countless other subjects I eventually get so fed up that I get out of bed , let me go feed the ''kids'' and see how this day develops.
> See Makro is already hyping themselves up for ''after'' - Order now for delivery after lockdown - highly optimistic if I may say ...



@ARYANTO It can be interesting to just let your body dictate your sleep/wake cycle, but then it must be a natural cycle - not one that is affected by sugar highs from Coke and Zoo biscuits and gaming . Still - you do what you've got to do and it's fine now. The problem will arise when you have to return to a normal sleep/wake cycle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jp1905

Lockdown’s effect changed seeing that we now have a toddler and a newborn baby in the house,a 2year old locked in a house can be quite difficult,so when everyone is off to sleep,I have a small time bracket to ensure I get some of my own essentials done before getting some much needed sleep.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> There is a lot happening today ....DStv want you to watch repeat games and WITHOUT beer.
> *DStv under pressure to cut prices*
> *https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...pressure-to-cut-prices.html?source=newsletter*



So many people I know have cancelled DSTV
I like it for the live news but am considering cancelling it myself
Used to watch live sport - tennis, F1 racing and some golf but last year or two I haven’t watched much at all... just don’t have the time...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Palladium65

Lockdown has been pretty great for me. Moved into a new home just in time... 

Only bad calc i made was didn't buy enough e-juice .

Oh well ...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Day 29 - 05:27 ---
> Story of my life at the moment been up for 25 hrs , sleep really moved out of my house , well it doesn't matter anymore , I 'll just konk out when it gets too much , strange but I'm not tired at all , think my brain's switch is broken - I hop in bed and then the a,b,c games begins - Cars :Alfa , Bentley , Cadillac.... Countries - Angola , Burundi , Cambodia.... Fruit and veg - apples , bananas , coconut , and countless other subjects I eventually get so fed up that I get out of bed , let me go feed the ''kids'' and see how this day develops.
> See Makro is already hyping themselves up for ''after'' - Order now for delivery after lockdown - highly optimistic if I may say ...


Don't go to bed go sit in a comfortable couch with your feet up, a book and a lekka cuppa tea. Just relax. 

The makro thing, they want you to order and pay so they can pay some of that revenue to their employees.(supposed to be the case)
That's the new thing people have come up with and it might just work to an extent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Palladium65 said:


> Lockdown has been pretty great for me. Moved into a new home just in time...
> 
> Only bad calc i made was didn't buy enough e-juice .
> 
> Oh well ...


I didnt buy enough beer!Im not a big beer drinker,but man I would ride a porcupine naked for 6 cold ones right now!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Resistance

Jp1905 said:


> I didnt buy enough beer!Im not a big beer drinker,but man I would ride a porcupine naked for 6 cold ones right now!


DIY or die trying!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Palladium65

Jp1905 said:


> I didnt buy enough beer!Im not a big beer drinker,but man I would ride a porcupine naked for 6 cold ones right now!


Haha. I'm not a big drinker either. Got my last black label in the fridge ... had one last night was amazing lol

But damn the nic withdrawal has started 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905

Resistance said:


> DIY or die trying!


Im doing the pineapple job today but doubt Im gonna enjoy it,my brewing kit wont even help I need hops...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Jp1905 said:


> Im doing the pineapple job today but doubt Im gonna enjoy it,my brewing kit wont even help I need hops...



No hops needed for pineapple beer. Just pineapple, brown sugar, water and yeast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Palladium65 said:


> Haha. I'm not a big drinker either. Got my last black label in the fridge ... had one last night was amazing lol
> 
> But damn the nic withdrawal has started
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk



Congrats on the move just in time @Palladium65 
Sorry to hear about the nic withdrawal - hang in there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501

Lockdown rules cleared up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SWAMBO isat home for the weekend! Today I get to see her in action while she bakes a chocolate cake for one of the nurses that is having her birthday tomorrow. The best part is, I get to "clean" the utensils, mmmm chocolate  SWAMBO is 'the' baker in the household.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

alex1501 said:


> Lockdown rules cleared up.



Sharp advice


alex1501 said:


> Lockdown rules cleared up.



'' START DRINKING @ 10 AM '' ... SOLID ADVICE GIRL !!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

See the 3 hotspots ? '' I see problems ''

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Jp1905 said:


> Im doing the pineapple job today but doubt Im gonna enjoy it,my brewing kit wont even help I need hops...


Don't need it. Use lemon zest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Woke up at 2am with no power, Only our house. We had 3 houses robbed in the estate(first time ever) earlier the week so as I could not figure out whats the problem I sat guard the whole night as we never close our sliding doors that goes outside and I dont even know where the keys are.
This morning I tried to fault check but could not seem to find any, there is no power and the main swith cant even trip. So last effort before I pay a electrician 5 thousand and sixisty six million rand on a Saturday during lockdown, I went and bought a new main switch/circuit breaker and hoped I dont electrocute myself or blow up all the electronics.
But As you can see I have power again and Fortnite is waiting

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Lockdown rules cleared up.



All the info the pro's gave in a nice summary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> See the 3 hotspots ? '' I see problems ''


Triangular. I see your point.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Woke up at 2am with no power, Only our house. We had 3 houses robbed in the estate(first time ever) earlier the week so as I could not figure out whats the problem I sat guard the whole night as we never close our sliding doors that goes outside and I dont even know where the keys are.
> This morning I tried to fault check but could not seem to find any, there is no power and the main swith cant even trip. So last effort before I pay a electrician 5 thousand and sixisty six million rand on a Saturday during lockdown, I went and bought a new main switch/circuit breaker and hoped I dont electrocute myself or blow up all the electronics.
> But As you can see I have power again and Fortnite is waiting


When l/d stop and Builders open , get the screw type thinghies that you screw onto the top and bottom tracks to prevent the door from sliding open , Meanwhile cut a broomstick to correct length and drop into bottom track to prevent door from being forced open .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> When l/d stop and Builders open , get the screw type thinghies that you screw onto the top and bottom tracks to prevent the door from sliding open , Meanwhile cut a broomstick to correct length and drop into bottom track to prevent door from being forced open .



Was looking for this


Then I got this

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

ARYANTO said:


> When l/d stop and Builders open , get the screw type thinghies that you screw onto the top and bottom tracks to prevent the door from sliding open , Meanwhile cut a broomstick to correct length and drop into bottom track to prevent door from being forced open .


Thanks. No doors are open for dogs to go in and out as they please. We pretty much in the middle of estate so not so big chance of getting hit. just thought someone might have cut our electricity and try something

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Day 29 : Ummm I should really go back to work

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I also got some baking done today!
Apple Pie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Creative 1


----------



## Asterix

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks. No doors are open for dogs to go in and out as they please. We pretty much in the middle of estate so not so big chance of getting hit. just thought someone might have cut our electricity and try something


 We lived in the middle of an estate. Didn’t stop us from having to endure a 3 hour-long home invasion back in 2010. Please stay safe.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Went for something different today.
Portuguese, Peri Peri and loving it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Best way to end off the day...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked

I also cooked today - made a potjie in the slow-cooker. It's the first time that I've done it and I was happy with the results. Forgot to take a pic before I separated it into containers and froze it. I like having frozen meals ready-to-go, so that I can have a cooking-free day sometimes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

I see that it will be compulsory to wear a mask when we go out from 1 May onwards. The cloth masks are unbearable - I can hardly breathe when I wear one. However, I bought one of those plastic visors and oh wow! It's sooo comfortable!!! We're allowed to drive around from 1 May, so I guess the mask regulation applies to when we're driving as well?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> I see that it will be compulsory to wear a mask when we go out from 1 May onwards. The cloth masks are unbearable - I can hardly breathe when I wear one. However, I bought one of those plastic visors and oh wow! It's sooo comfortable!!! We're allowed to drive around from 1 May, so I guess the mask regulation applies to when we're driving as well?



Yes. Mask on pretty much as soon as you leave your home. Includes when you're in the car. 

Yeah those fabric masks are hard to use. 
I've used a proper n95 one as well. Tried running about 150m from one end of builders warehouse to the other. Nearly passed out because hardly any air gets in

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Yes. Mask on pretty much as soon as you leave your home. Includes when you're in the car.
> 
> Yeah those fabric masks are hard to use.
> I've used a proper n95 one as well. Tried running about 150m from one end of builders warehouse to the other. Nearly passed out because hardly any air gets in



I also can't use the N95 - don't understand how medical personnel are able to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*99 staff at pharmaceutical factory GlaxoSmithKline in Cape Town test positive. * 
Closed by Dept. of Labour for failing to comply with Covid regulations. And this a pharmaceutical company! 
Read here

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Government calls for public comment ahead of Level 4 restrictions*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/government-requests-comment-on-service-schedule

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> *99 staff at pharmaceutical factory GlaxoSmithKline in Cape Town test positive. *
> Closed by Dept. of Labour for failing to comply with Covid regulations. And this a pharmaceutical company!
> Read here


Yep. 
Similar with Unilever boksburg. 
And ABI bottling plant. 
And Albany bakery. 
And dischem. 
All large numbers (>20) infections in a small environment

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Up 141 to 4361
Passed 86

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Went for something different today.
> Portuguese, Peri Peri and loving it.
> 
> View attachment 194935



That looks amazing @M.Adhir !!
Making me hungry

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Silver

Just wanted to say thanks to all of you for your ongoing contributions to this thread.

Regular updates of the stats and posting informative articles are a pleasure to scan through and read.

With all the COVID news on pretty much every tv station and online platform I find this thread on our forum very interesting and highly informative. Also makes me laugh with some of the humour that is shared from time to time. And from people I feel like I know well from years of online interaction.

Thank you all, you all rock!

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to all of you for your ongoing contributions to this thread.
> 
> Regular updates of the stats and posting informative articles are a pleasure to scan through and read.
> 
> With all the COVID news on pretty much every tv station and online platform I find this thread on our forum very interesting and highly informative. Also makes me laugh with some of the humour that is shared from time to time. And from people I feel like I know well from years of online interaction.
> 
> Thank you all, you all rock!



I also enjoy this thread! And it's interesting how it's changed. It started off being lockdown diaries, but now it's become the Covid Bulletin Board!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> I also enjoy this thread! And it's interesting how it's changed. It started off being lockdown diaries, but now it's become the Covid Bulletin Board!


Mixed with a little bit of madness.
We all need that to survive I guess. 
I certainly do.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Because it’s a very contagious respiratory Virus and what it does is spread from one person to another even if you are wearing an N95 mask (you only stop 95% of the microorganisms, that’s what the number indicates). We must not forget that these people love in the community, take public transport, have tea and lunch breaks together not necessarily wearing their visors or masks... people must not be shocked or feel sorry. Soon the numbers will grow as it’s unavoidable and somehow wanted but we want it in a controllable manner.
Edit: this thread is moving fast I was reacting to the 99 GSK staff members who tested positive but by the time I finished typing there were 3 or 4 comments

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Silver said:


> That looks amazing @M.Adhir !!
> Making me hungry



Thanks mate. 
Was a first attempt at something different 
Came out pretty good

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> I also can't use the N95 - don't understand how medical personnel are able to.


My poor glasses steams up, looks like I am in Cape Town on a foggy morning or Silent Hill ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> View attachment 194902
> 
> Triangular. I see your point.
> View attachment 194901
> View attachment 194925


Guys this wasn't supposed to be a funny post. Sorry if it seemed like it. I just saw something when @ARYANTO posted that I have seen before. 3 hotspots and from those three it seemed to have spread further in the triangle. The centre a bit less but still moving fast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Have you even lived if you haven't had Midnight Mallows Toasted on the heater

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Ugi

Those are the coconut ones.. . Yummy

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Ugi said:


> Those are the coconut ones.. . Yummy


It's the only way. 
Gonna try homemade this coming week if I have time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Just found out that I will be returning to work on Tuesday. Working for a small opencast mine, we have been given permission to resume work, but may only sell to designated companies that assist in the repair and building of essential buildings and infrastructure. Excited to work again and earn my keep. Going to miss this stressful but very rewarding introspective time.

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## M.Adhir

Another sleepless night

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Another sleepless night
> 
> View attachment 194979
> View attachment 194981
> View attachment 194982



There an issue with your camera. The pics looks great.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Day 30: Why am I awake this time of the morning? But anyway I think we should release a cooking book after the lockdown.( Note to self you are sleepwalking go back to bed)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

And Zoo Biscuits.



MrGSmokeFree said:


> ( Note to self you are sleepwalking go back to bed)



If you are sleepwalking you have walked over to my place. 

I think, therefore I am awake.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> And Zoo Biscuits.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are sleepwalking you have walked over to my place.
> 
> I think, therefore I am awake.


Ok I brought some jam tarts are you going to make some coffee?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Ugi

I need to sleep now.... After some coffee and rusks...

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> And Zoo Biscuits.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are sleepwalking you have walked over to my place.
> 
> I think, therefore I am awake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Mollie

Looks like I'm not the only one that can't sleep made some cappuccino and watched the stats of the world for the past 24 hours and its getting more everyday

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> I didnt buy enough beer!Im not a big beer drinker,but man I would ride a porcupine naked for 6 cold ones right now!


I would pay money to see that! Have the beer but unfortunately I'm all out of porcupine...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Have you even lived if you haven't had Midnight Mallows Toasted on the heater
> 
> View attachment 194970


MMM need to try that !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Raslin

Nice Reo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 30 ., I think 09:00
Hello world ,or, what's left of it , Woke up to blaring church music from across the road - Why ,oh ,why do you have to worship at 95 db?
I'm not awake enough yet to start searching for CV19 news , there is a supply run and a braai in the pipelines today . I want to have your input and thoughts on a reply I wrote last night to @vicTor about totally unknowns being the 1 st to request juice etc . Do you agree ?

''@vicTor , I agree 100 % with you , if you look at the activity , say the last 6 months or so , you can see who is the true backbone of this forum , then you get you get the head , that's our admins and mods . The sweet coffee drenched golden heart is ... @Hooked .The limbs are the older members who knows everything and don't need to talk a lot. The ribs are those who pop in regularly , look around and fade for another month . Then you get the intestines , you know they're somewhere but their ''function'' remains mysterious . Finally you get the mosquitoes , hardly seen , rarely heard of , appears sporadically, dive-bomb the main arteries and disappears .''
just saying
Interesting question - Mods/Admin names in red  , Some names in blue and the rest black , who is this ''blue'' tribe ?

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 194989


I am so baking this soon !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> My poor glasses steams up, looks like I am in Cape Town on a foggy morning or Silent Hill ...



@ARYANTO Mine too - and sometimes I take them off. Fortunately I can see well enough without them! With or without them, I often don't recognise people with their masks on (and it's compulsory to wear a mask at our local supermarket). The other day someone stopped me in the aisle and remarked that "It's so nice to see you again!" I politely said the same, but I still have no idea who she is!

EDIT: Mind you, even before Corona masks I sometimes failed to recognise people. I was in the queue one day and a guy asked me how I was. "I'm fine thanks but ... do I know you?" "Uh ... yes ... I'm your neighbour."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Another sleepless night
> 
> View attachment 194979
> View attachment 194981
> View attachment 194982



WOW! Stunning pics again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO Mine too - and sometimes I take them off. Fortunately I can see well enough without them! With or without them, I often don't recognise people with their masks on (and it's compulsory to wear a mask at our local supermarket). The other day someone stopped me in the aisle and remarked that "It's so nice to see you again!" I politely said the same, but I still have no idea who she is!
> 
> EDIT: Mind you, even before Corona masks I sometimes failed to recognise people. I was in the queue one day and a guy asked me how I was. "I'm fine thanks but ... do I know you?" "Uh ... yes ... I'm your neighbour."



My problem when people greet me and I don't remember who they are. 
I end up with a frazzled brain because it annoys me until I figure out who they are. 
Sometimes like a a week later the eureka moment hits me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Day 30 ., I think 09:00
> Hello world ,or, what's left of it , Woke up to blaring church music from across the road - Why ,oh ,why do you have to worship at 95 db?
> I'm not awake enough yet to start searching for CV19 news , there is a supply run and a braai in the pipelines today . I want to have your input and thoughts on a reply I wrote last night to @vicTor about totally unknowns being the 1 st to request juice etc . Do you agree ?
> 
> ''@vicTor , I agree 100 % with you , if you look at the activity , say the last 6 months or so , you can see who is the true backbone of this forum , then you get you get the head , that's our admins and mods . The sweet coffee drenched golden heart is ... @Hooked .The limbs are the older members who knows everything and don't need to talk a lot. The ribs are those who pop in regularly , look around and fade for another month . Then you get the intestines , you know they're somewhere but their ''function'' remains mysterious . Finally you get the mosquitoes , hardly seen , rarely heard of , appears sporadically, dive-bomb the main arteries and disappears .''
> just saying
> Interesting question - Mods/Admin names in red  , Some names in blue and the rest black , who is this ''blue'' tribe ?



@ARYANTO Blue blood of course!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ugi

ARYANTO said:


> Day 30 ., I think 09:00
> Hello world ,or, what's left of it , Woke up to blaring church music from across the road - Why ,oh ,why do you have to worship at 95 db?
> I'm not awake enough yet to start searching for CV19 news , there is a supply run and a braai in the pipelines today . I want to have your input and thoughts on a reply I wrote last night to @vicTor about totally unknowns being the 1 st to request juice etc . Do you agree ?
> 
> ''@vicTor , I agree 100 % with you , if you look at the activity , say the last 6 months or so , you can see who is the true backbone of this forum , then you get you get the head , that's our admins and mods . The sweet coffee drenched golden heart is ... @Hooked .The limbs are the older members who knows everything and don't need to talk a lot. The ribs are those who pop in regularly , look around and fade for another month . Then you get the intestines , you know they're somewhere but their ''function'' remains mysterious . Finally you get the mosquitoes , hardly seen , rarely heard of , appears sporadically, dive-bomb the main arteries and disappears .''
> just saying
> Interesting question - Mods/Admin names in red  , Some names in blue and the rest black , who is this ''blue'' tribe ?


I was waiting for someone to open this for comments.... Im not in favor to help these guys out... They are not active members on ecigssa, just popping in for a freebie. Singing the iam desperate song blah blah if i dont get juice iam going to smoke cigs blah blah demanding pods and specific flavors boo hoo.....

I just smile wave and ignore... . My 2cents

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## mstrauss003

Ugi said:


> I was waiting for someone to open this for comments.... Im not in favor to help these guys out... They are not active members on ecigssa, just popping in for a freebie. Singing the iam desperate song blah blah if i dont get juice iam going to smoke cigs blah blah demanding pods and specific flavors boo hoo.....
> 
> I just smile wave and ignore... . My 2cents



I would like to apologize on my part for coming to the forum and posting for help on the juice front. I am guilty of that and I have no problem in owning up to that. 

But, with my desperation to find juice, I found this forum and has opened up my eyes tremendously to vaping. Just over a week ago I did not know what the forum is about and that is why I posted. I came to learn that this forum is much more than just "I need juice" or "I need coils", etc... I have learned a lot by just reading all the post and have come to realize that this is an awesome group of people. I am not one to join a forum, but I am definitely going to stick around around this one. I like what I see and still have a tone to learn so that one day I may also contribute...

So I hope more will realize how great this forum is and not just ask for something straight of the bat like I did. I apologize for that.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## Ugi

@mstrauss003 respect for owning that. . You will learn alot from this forum. Guys and gals here are top class.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> My problem when people greet me and I don't remember who they are.
> I end up with a frazzled brain because it annoys me until I figure out who they are.
> Sometimes like a a week later the eureka moment hits me.


Our butcher greeted me at the Pharmacy , took me 2 minutes to place him with mask on !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

mstrauss003 said:


> I would like to apologize on my part for coming to the forum and posting for help on the juice front. I am guilty of that and I have no problem in owning up to that.
> 
> But, with my desperation to find juice, I found this forum and has opened up my eyes tremendously to vaping. Just over a week ago I did not know what the forum is about and that is why I posted. I came to learn that this forum is much more than just "I need juice" or "I need coils", etc... I have learned a lot by just reading all the post and have come to realize that this is an awesome group of people. I am not one to join a forum, but I am definitely going to stick around around this one. I like what I see and still have a tone to learn so that one day I may also contribute...
> 
> So I hope more will realize how great this forum is and not just ask for something straight of the bat like I did. I apologize for that.


Cudos to you , that's the type of person we welcome and respect here !

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Day 30: Why am I awake this time of the morning? But anyway I think we should release a cooking book after the lockdown.( Note to self you are sleepwalking go back to bed)
> View attachment 194987



And a desert recipe book with complimenting vape recipies

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> And a desert recipe book with complimenting vape recipies


Awesome idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Alex said:


>



I listened to the first ten minutes. I will listen to it again later. When I have less movement around me.
I just realized something.
Does this virus seem to have less effect in areas with better air quality?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Awesome idea


This was your good idea. I just added on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> Does this virus seem to have less effect in areas with better air quality?



Sure, your immune system works more efficiently with more oxygen in blood and less toxic chemical pollution in the air.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Sure, your immune system works more efficiently with more oxygen in blood and less toxic chemical pollution in the air.




that's what I saw on this chart @ARYANTO posted yesterday. And the first ten minutes of the video @Alex posted now.
I want to go listen to the rest of it a bit later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeaLea

@ARYANTO 
I'm glad to be able to comment on this, as I also appeared here during the mosquito infestation. I regret posting for vape juice straight off the bat, without introducing myself.
I hope that one day I can prove that I'm not a mosquito and maybe level up to something more 
I have been a bit of a lurker on this site for over a year now to look at reviews on mods and tanks...Because I've made terrible choices in the past, haha but reading reviews helped me immensely and since then I've made way better choices. Chanelr reviews was my prime lurk spot at times too.
So I joined the forum and now I find myself reading forums for hours at end and have learnt so much already in my short time here. It's been amazing. I've also only encountered the nicest humans on here and love what I see. I'm actually really excited to grow my knowledge and hopefully one day I can provide some insight to someone else.
I've definitely decided to do some DIY cos with this community and the forums, I've realised it's not as terrifying as I once thought it to be. So thank you for that too.

I'm sorry if any of my actions have offended or upset anyone. I promise I come in peace

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> I want to go listen to the rest of it later.


You should.
It's the perfect example of "reason vs paranoia".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> I listened to the first ten minutes. I will listen to it again later. When I have less movement around me.
> I just realized something.
> Does this virus seem to have less effect in areas with better air quality?



Haven't watched the video but my own opinion on air quality vs Covid-19.

Air quality doesn't have a direct effect on the virus. Appart from its effect on the immune system thats already mentioned, places with bad air quality are also highly populated and social distancing is therefore more difficult.

You can bring in some exceptions like Mpumalanga an Limpopo. With all the coal mines and power plants there they have been proven to have some of the worst air quality in the world. Yet they have the lowest counts of Covid-19 in the country. Its all about social distancing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BeaLea

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 194989



I'm definitely going to test my poor baking skills on this. Thank you for the recipe

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Alex said:


>



Very interesting, and some of it does make sense, a lot more than some other info doing the rounds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Haven't watched the video but my own opinion on air quality vs Covid-19.
> 
> Air quality doesn't have a direct effect on the virus. Appart from its effect on the immune system thats already mentioned, places with bad air quality are also highly populated and social distancing is therefore more difficult.
> 
> You can bring in some exceptions like Mpumalanga an Limpopo. With all the coal mines and power plants there they have been proven to have some of the worst air quality in the world. Yet they have the lowest counts of Covid-19 in the country. Its all about social distancing.



I would like to compare a certain areas population to infection rate. I haven't found much info on it so I got some homework set out for me.
All the info we got so far is also not that clear cut. There are alot of exceptions to the rule when it comes to this pandemic. 
I will eventually draw up a chart. Just don't know when.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Walking up and down and around the garden is a lot tougher thank walking around our neighbourhood. It at least I am listening to my music and getting some exercise.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Rob Fisher said:


> Walking up and down and around the garden is a lot tougher thank walking around our neighbourhood. It at least I am listening to my music and getting some exercise.
> View attachment 195013



You should try and plot a route that draws a funny picture 

Or a mod and Atty.
We can guess every day what mod you walked

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Went for something more traditional today 
The humble chicken curry bunny chow 
With a side of vinagery carrot and chilli salad
Some curried chillies 
And vinegar chillies 

And last but not least you gotta have 'a tumbler of mindrel' with it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> I listened to the first ten minutes. I will listen to it again later. When I have less movement around me.
> I just realized something.
> Does this virus seem to have less effect in areas with better air quality?



Ok. I watched it completely.
They have a few good points then they have skipped more good points.
Their issue is the hospital's is getting empty, there's less infection etc.
I would have an issue too if my work got less.
In my opinion they going about this thing wrong. The issue they have the most trouble with is , and they're not saying this outright...this whole phenomenon is being managed wrong.
If they're workload is getting less then I think they should go help out at another hospital where they're needed.
So I'm still not totally sold on what they're suggesting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Went for something more traditional today
> The humble chicken curry bunny chow
> With a side of vinagery carrot and chilli salad
> Some curried chillies
> And vinegar chillies
> 
> And last but not least you gotta have 'a tumbler of mindrel' with it
> 
> View attachment 195015


FOMO bro! FOMO.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

M.Adhir said:


> You should try and plot a route that draws a funny picture
> 
> Or a mod and Atty.
> We can guess every day what mod you walked



I would if I could but the route is pretty much the only route I can take around the house and up the driveway!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ugi

M.Adhir said:


> Went for something more traditional today
> The humble chicken curry bunny chow
> With a side of vinagery carrot and chilli salad
> Some curried chillies
> And vinegar chillies
> 
> And last but not least you gotta have 'a tumbler of mindrel' with it
> 
> View attachment 195015




Mindrel.... Lol.. . Lol... On the floor lol

I hope its not less sugar mindrel..... OG all the way... I rather pay R14 a litre og than have that less sugar cr#p

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Ugi said:


> Mindrel.... Lol.. . Lol... On the floor lol
> 
> I hope its not less sugar mindrel..... OG all the way... I rather pay R14 a litre og than have that less sugar cr#p


I don't do cooldrinks due to that bro. It's a good thing they did it or if have around 5ltrs coke a day still.
If I find a cooldrink with sugar brand doesn't matter, I'll take it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> I would if I could but the route is pretty much the only route I can take around the house and up the driveway!


3Km in 40 mins. Is at all not bad!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Ugi said:


> Mindrel.... Lol.. . Lol... On the floor lol
> 
> I hope its not less sugar mindrel..... OG all the way... I rather pay R14 a litre og than have that less sugar cr#p



Yeah. I buy the small glass bottles. Those are still proper sugar so far.
Works out to like 10 bucks each but the satisfaction makes it worth it. 
Plus I only have a bottle every few days. Have cut down on soft drinks alot. Even vodka goes down on the rocks now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


>



They got skills.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 194989



Nice! But I prefer this recipe:

Time: 15mins.
Portions: 1

Ingredients:
Car
Credit Card (not safe to pay with money these days)

Method:
Drive to Spar
Put Zoo biscuits in basket
Pay at cashier
Drive home

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## BeaLea

M.Adhir said:


> Went for something more traditional today
> The humble chicken curry bunny chow
> With a side of vinagery carrot and chilli salad
> Some curried chillies
> And vinegar chillies
> 
> And last but not least you gotta have 'a tumbler of mindrel' with it
> 
> View attachment 195015



Oh my goodness. That looks delicious. Definitely having major fomo. Off to the shops tomo to buy all the goodies for a winning lunch

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> I am so baking this soon !!!


 
Best part is the Parson's Nose, what do you think?

*C'mon everyone - what's the best part of the chicken for you?*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

mstrauss003 said:


> I would like to apologize on my part for coming to the forum and posting for help on the juice front. I am guilty of that and I have no problem in owning up to that.
> 
> But, with my desperation to find juice, I found this forum and has opened up my eyes tremendously to vaping. Just over a week ago I did not know what the forum is about and that is why I posted. I came to learn that this forum is much more than just "I need juice" or "I need coils", etc... I have learned a lot by just reading all the post and have come to realize that this is an awesome group of people. I am not one to join a forum, but I am definitely going to stick around around this one. I like what I see and still have a tone to learn so that one day I may also contribute...
> 
> So I hope more will realize how great this forum is and not just ask for something straight of the bat like I did. I apologize for that.



I take my atty off to you for your sincere apology @mstrauss003 and we welcome you with open arms!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah. I buy the small glass bottles. Those are still proper sugar so far.
> Works out to like 10 bucks each but the satisfaction makes it worth it.
> Plus I only have a bottle every few days. Have cut down on soft drinks alot. Even vodka goes down on the rocks now


Guys what's wrong ? COCA COLA is the only thing that works with vodka , brandy , night cap , etc - full sugar .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> Best part is the Parson's Nose, what do you think?
> 
> *C'mon everyone - what's the best part of the chicken for you?*


the chicken ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Guys what's wrong ? COCA COLA is the only thing that works with vodka , brandy , night cap , etc - full sugar .



Full sugar yes, for when I do drink coke. 
But I enjoy my brandy and vodka neat these days. 
Cool sip on the rocks is all I need.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Jp1905 said:


> I didnt buy enough beer!Im not a big beer drinker,but man I would ride a porcupine naked for 6 cold ones right now!


How far would you ride it?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> Best part is the Parson's Nose, what do you think?
> 
> *C'mon everyone - what's the best part of the chicken for you?*


I like breasts... and thighs... but breasts are best.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> I like breasts... and thighs... but breasts are best.
> 
> Regards


You are still talking chicken right?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 24,
Had a very restful day, barely left the bedroom. I think I finished all the YouTube videos on Scientology and made my mind that it’s not for me. Sorry Katy Holmes

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some stir fry tonight:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> the chicken ?



Surely you have a best part?


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Guys what's wrong ? COCA COLA is the only thing that works with vodka , brandy , night cap , etc - full sugar .



@ARYANTO Coke and vodka? Never heard of that combo. Interesting.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

The timing of this virus is so unfortunate. There's a restaurant here called Kaijaiki - @Andre knows the place - and once a week, during winter, they have a Soup & Sherry evening - and home-made bread. I doubt that it will take place this year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

And it's all @ARYANTO's fault. He led me down the aisle - the Zoo biscuits one, that is.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO Coke and vodka? Never heard of that combo. Interesting.


*How to Make a Vodka Coke Cocktail*
*Ingredients:*

1 1/2 oz. vodka
3 oz. Coke
Lime wedge
Get the Mexican Coke. It’s extra delicious. It’s said to be made with pure cane sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup.

It’s not any healthier but I think it has a more pure taste.

Also, the bottle is super cute.
Vodka and Coke are tasty together. But it is really easy to jazz up this simple cocktail idea even more.

[https://www.cupcakesandcutlery.com/stupid-easy-vodka-and-coke-cocktail-idea/]

By just adding one other flavor component, you can make all kinds of variations to the recipe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Rob Fisher said:


> I would if I could but the route is pretty much the only route I can take around the house and up the driveway!



You can walk up and down in a straight line 
First guess will be twisp cue

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *How to Make a Vodka Coke Cocktail*
> *Ingredients:*
> 
> 1 1/2 oz. vodka
> 3 oz. Coke
> Lime wedge
> Get the Mexican Coke. It’s extra delicious. It’s said to be made with pure cane sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup.
> 
> It’s not any healthier but I think it has a more pure taste.
> 
> Also, the bottle is super cute.
> Vodka and Coke are tasty together. But it is really easy to jazz up this simple cocktail idea even more.
> 
> [https://www.cupcakesandcutlery.com/stupid-easy-vodka-and-coke-cocktail-idea/]
> 
> By just adding one other flavor component, you can make all kinds of variations to the recipe.



@ARYANTO I'll try it one day as a massive sugar-high treat!


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> Best part is the Parson's Nose, what do you think?
> 
> *C'mon everyone - what's the best part of the chicken for you?*



This reminded me of my late grannies elder brother. 

He used to call that part of the chicken the Pastors nose !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Attempted to catch the lightning.

Well I was outside at the time and the lightning decided to arrive. 

First time trying that, as I've only really started using the phone for pics since lockdown started. 
I'm sure I will get better at it over time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

update 185 up to 4546
casualties +1

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


>




Cat Stevens - the greatest!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Attempted to catch the lightning.
> 
> Well I was outside at the time and the lightning decided to arrive.
> 
> First time trying that, as I've only really started using the phone for pics since lockdown started.
> I'm sure I will get better at it over time.
> 
> View attachment 195027



The lightning in Jhb used to frighten, yet fascinate me. It's seldom that we get it down here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

I am SO glad my wife loves to bake! Man this cake is lekker

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> The lightning in Jhb used to frighten, yet fascinate me. It's seldom that we get it down here.



Our previous home when I first moved to JHB was a complex still being built. In an area still being built. So dozens of cranes. Those late night lightning storms used to be insane, hitting cranes all the time. We eventually used to have to wake up to keep the dogs calm though the storm.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> Ok. I watched it completely.
> They have a few good points then they have skipped more good points.
> Their issue is the hospital's is getting empty, there's less infection etc.
> I would have an issue too if my work got less.
> In my opinion they going about this thing wrong. The issue they have the most trouble with is , and they're not saying this outright...this whole phenomenon is being managed wrong.
> If they're workload is getting less then I think they should go help out at another hospital where they're needed.
> So I'm still not totally sold on what they're suggesting.



Then you've missed the most important point:
On the one side you have many people with the various life threatening conditions sitting at home afraid (and many of them will die alone), on the other side you have half-empty hospitals that could help them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

@ARYANTO

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO
> 
> View attachment 195030



Da!!! I did it for Mother Russia!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Da!!! I did it for Mother Russia!!
> 
> View attachment 195031
> View attachment 195032



Nazdarovya @M.Adhir!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> Nazdarovya @M.Adhir!



EDIT: Do you speak Russian? You know "da" ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> EDIT: Do you speak Russian? You know "da" ?



I speak fluent Russian after a bottle of good vodka. 
At least the missus tells me it sounds Russian when I speak idk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*Cuban doctors to land in SA to fight COVID-19*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cuban-doctors-to-land-in-sa-to-fight-covid-19
26 April 2020

"More than 200 Cuban doctors are expected to land in South Africa today, Sunday April 26, to help in the fight against COVID-19.

“Very soon a specialised Cuban medical brigade will be arriving,” said Cuban Ambassador Rodolfo Benítez Verson in a livestream. The Cuban embassy said in a press release that the doctors are expected to arrive near midnight tonight.

They will be deployed in different provinces across the country in line with the Health Department’s strategic plans.

“These are times of solidarity and cooperation, if we act together we can halt the spread of the coronavirus in a faster, more cost-effective manner,” he said.

South Africa is not the only country to receive assistance from the Cuban medical brigade. According to the Ambassador, these doctors have been deployed to 22 countries worldwide already.

There are 217 members of this brigade who left the island nation on Saturday for South Africa. According to the Cuban embassy, they include family physicians, epidemiologists, biologists, healthcare technology experts, engineering experts, biotechnology experts and other specialists

“The advantage of Cuba is that their community and district health model is actually one that we would like to use because it works in instances where we would like to reach out to as many communities and ensure there is good [coverage] at community level,” Minister of Health Zweli Mkhize said in a briefing earlier this month.

South Africa sent the plane which has fetched the doctors, and stocked it with medical supplies to assist Cuba in its own fight against the virus."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *Cuban doctors to land in SA to fight COVID-19*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cuban-doctors-to-land-in-sa-to-fight-covid-19
> 26 April 2020
> 
> "More than 200 Cuban doctors are expected to land in South Africa today, Sunday April 26, to help in the fight against COVID-19.
> 
> “Very soon a specialised Cuban medical brigade will be arriving,” said Cuban Ambassador Rodolfo Benítez Verson in a livestream. The Cuban embassy said in a press release that the doctors are expected to arrive near midnight tonight.
> 
> They will be deployed in different provinces across the country in line with the Health Department’s strategic plans.
> 
> “These are times of solidarity and cooperation, if we act together we can halt the spread of the coronavirus in a faster, more cost-effective manner,” he said.
> 
> South Africa is not the only country to receive assistance from the Cuban medical brigade. According to the Ambassador, these doctors have been deployed to 22 countries worldwide already.
> 
> There are 217 members of this brigade who left the island nation on Saturday for South Africa. According to the Cuban embassy, they include family physicians, epidemiologists, biologists, healthcare technology experts, engineering experts, biotechnology experts and other specialists
> 
> “The advantage of Cuba is that their community and district health model is actually one that we would like to use because it works in instances where we would like to reach out to as many communities and ensure there is good [coverage] at community level,” Minister of Health Zweli Mkhize said in a briefing earlier this month.
> 
> South Africa sent the plane which has fetched the doctors, and stocked it with medical supplies to assist Cuba in its own fight against the virus."




The truth is that a plane was sent to fetch cigars for @ARYANTO

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> The truth is that a plane was sent to fetch cigars for @ARYANTO



I thought as much.
Hope he shares at least. 
Haven't had a good Cohiba since I stopped the cigs a few years back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> The truth is that a plane was sent to fetch cigars for @ARYANTO


Yesss! Build juice over the w/end but would still appreciate a good cigar !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501

Hooked said:


> Nazdarovya @M.Adhir!


I guess you've meant "Na zdorovie", that is actually used like the response to "thank you".
For "cheers" they say "Za zdorovie".

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> Nazdarovya @M.Adhir!


is that bottle half full of half empty ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK, I'm ready for the 1st of May when I can go out... a few issues with the mask... my glasses fog up, my iPhone no longer recognises me and I need to get my wife to make a modification because I can't vape with it!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked

alex1501 said:


> I guess you've meant "Na zdorovie", that is actually used like the response to "thank you".
> For "cheers" they say "Za zdorovie".



@alex1501 When I worked with Russians in Heilongjiang Province, China, they said Nazdarovya. Many times. With vodka. But thinking I might have made a mistake, I've just checked...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, I'm ready for the 1st of May when I can go out... a few issues with the mask... my glasses fog up, my iPhone no longer recognises me and I need to get my wife to make a modification because I can't vape with it!
> View attachment 195034


T

Do you mean that you haven't been out? At all? We of the 4-eyed brigade all have this fogging (pun intended) problem. The plastic visors are perfect though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> Surely you have a best part?


the chicken

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> T
> 
> Do you mean that you haven't been out? At all? We of the 4-eyed brigade all have this fogging (pun intended) problem. The plastic visors are perfect though!



Nope, I haven't been out in over a month. My wife has been doing the shopping. The furthest I have been is to the Post Box to leave juice and stuff for peeps!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## alex1501

@Hooked 
*https://www.rbth.com/education/328471-7-easily-misused-russian-phrases*

*7. Don’t speak Polish when making a toast*
Somehow, many believe ‘na zdorovie’ is the standard glass-clinking cheer, but that is a complete myth, (it’s actually said in Polish, and not in Russian). Even the Russian equivalent, za zdorovie – ‘to your health’, is quite lazy. Toasts have greater meaning in Russia, and should express gratitude for drinking with friends.

If you say ‘na zdorovie’, your Russian friends will only think that you tried to learn their language by listening to Arnold Schwarzenegger. At the very least, you’ll make everyone at the table cringe. A real toast has a more complex structure, and should show at least some thoughtfulness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Some snippets:

Essential services roll-out in convoy to show appreciation. Read here

The Cape Town Central police station has closed its doors after a member of the staff had been diagnosed with COVID-19. Phillipi East police station has also closed today after identifying a COVID-19 related case. Read here https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-interesting-articles.t49087/page-24#post-843058


----------



## Hooked

alex1501 said:


> @Hooked
> *https://www.rbth.com/education/328471-7-easily-misused-russian-phrases*
> 
> *7. Don’t speak Polish when making a toast*
> Somehow, many believe ‘na zdorovie’ is the standard glass-clinking cheer, but that is a complete myth, (it’s actually said in Polish, and not in Russian). Even the Russian equivalent, za zdorovie – ‘to your health’, is quite lazy. Toasts have greater meaning in Russia, and should express gratitude for drinking with friends.
> 
> If you say ‘na zdorovie’, your Russian friends will only think that you tried to learn their language by listening to Arnold Schwarzenegger. At the very least, you’ll make everyone at the table cringe. A real toast has a more complex structure, and should show at least some thoughtfulness.



Firstly, in my reply in this thread I did not say "na zdorovie". I said, "Nazdarovya".

Secondly, "a real toast [with] a more complex structure" is not used in an informal setting - just as we would not. We just say "Cheers!" at a braai, whereas at a wedding a different kind of toast would be made.


----------



## alex1501

Hooked said:


> Firstly, in my reply in this thread I did not say "na zdorovie". I said, "Nazdarovya".
> 
> Secondly, "a real toast [with] a more complex structure" is not used in an informal setting - just as we would not. We just say "Cheers!" at a braai, whereas at a wedding a different kind of toast would be made.



"Nazdarovya" like one word does not exist in the Russian language. Closest to that would be "Nazdravlje" in Serbian. If you want, read the link I've posted above.
Otherwise you can watch this (it's short):

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

M.Adhir said:


> Da!!! I did it for Mother Russia!!
> 
> View attachment 195031
> View attachment 195032


You do realize that should be consumed neat and cold, like a snowy Russia? Just joking, we did the neat thing but I believe everyone should enjoy their little pleasure the way they enjoy it. Stuff the rest. And yes, I did add soda water to my single malts when I still could have them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Jp1905 said:


> You are still talking chicken right?


I hope so because I haven't seen porcupine in his bachelor fridge.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ugi

M.Adhir said:


> Da!!! I did it for Mother Russia!!
> 
> View attachment 195031
> View attachment 195032



That purple goes with that lady that made purple chicken.... somebody posted if she cooked Thanos

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

@Hooked @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Then you've missed the most important point:
> On the one side you have many people with the various life threatening conditions sitting at home afraid (and many of them will die alone), on the other side you have half-empty hospitals that could help them.


That's my point bro. Instead of having these people seen by the doctors they are still home due to system management.
Never was there said don't go and see the doctor when you are I'll or have an issue. They said the most important cases may be seen (and for me that's normal. If you dont lay dying or bleed excessively your waiting time is anything from 4-8 hrs and in some cases up to 12). The doctors even said (quote) 'people don't come to see the doctor when they need to on an ordinary day so how will they come to see the doctor to do a test'.
He also said people don't die from Corona virus infection, but rather from other ailments and conditions , that sounds the same as the HIV pandemic. You don't die of it but rather a condition that's worsened by it because your immune system is compromised.
So how many people is dead due to this virus across the world? And still they say it's not the virus. So basically all the people that perished was sick already.
How many will need to find out they had a slight issue and would have lived,but due to the Corona infection they have just a few days to live.
These Drs. are also people and they are also flawed. Nobody knows everything and no matter how many Dr degrees they have, they can also make mistakes. Especially now that nobody has answers.
I am not able to protect anyone in my family ,but he can supply the best medical care to his (their) families. So he can say let's go out and build immunity.
He can do something when someone in his family gets infected. I would have to accept the worst. Not Kosher!
So again I say manage the lockdown better or use one hospital in an area for other medical cases,but for that to happen they need to ask for it. The people with conditions also need to speak up so that it doesn't come from one side.
And that's one of the sad issues we have. No one will stand up and say I need medical care. Like all the other issues they hide behind the one guy that says something and even if he's wrong he said something so they will stand behind him till it's their the to speak. Then they have nothing to say.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Been listening to music, Green River, Stone Temple Pilots, Mother Love Bone, soundgarden and Alice in Chains, time for some Pearl Jam!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> OK, I'm ready for the 1st of May when I can go out... a few issues with the mask... my glasses fog up, my iPhone no longer recognises me and I need to get my wife to make a modification because I can't vape with it!
> View attachment 195034


Try and put the specs on the mask.it might help.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> I am not able to protect anyone in my family ,but he can supply the best medical care to his (their) families. So he can say let's go out and build immunity.
> He can do something when someone in his family gets infected. I would have to accept the worst. Not Kosher!



So what's your plan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> Been listening to music, Green River, Stone Temple Pilots, Mother Love Bone, soundgarden and Alice in Chains, time for some Pearl Jam!



Watching that Post Malone Nirvana tribute. Not too bad. Just way too many guitar and vocal effects.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> "Nazdarovya" like one word does not exist in the Russian language. Closest to that would be "Nazdravlje" in Serbian. If you want, read the link I've posted above.
> Otherwise you can watch this (it's short):



I think I need to use thank you in Russian to the Mrs. Whether or not she misunderstand the term it sounds good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> So what's your plan?


I'll go and do what I need to to keep the family safe. If I have to go and work that's fine, but I can't let them go outside.
I'll just have to take precautions before coming in the house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Ugi said:


> View attachment 195037
> 
> 
> That purple goes with that lady that made purple chicken.... somebody posted if she cooked Thanos


This pic has officially killed chicken.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## alex1501

That is the chicken? Ok

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Apocalypto. A Good movie that fails to disappoint everyone I watch it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gringo

M.Adhir said:


> I speak fluent Russian after a bottle of good vodka.
> At least the missus tells me it sounds Russian when I speak idk



FIFTY SHADES OF VODKA ....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> @Hooked @Rob Fisher




@ARYANTO Look at this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope, I haven't been out in over a month. My wife has been doing the shopping. The furthest I have been is to the Post Box to leave juice and stuff for peeps!





Uncle @Rob Fisher can you please leave me a new Dicodes DLC edition in your post box when you get one because I think I really need one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

stay safe you all

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 195047
> 
> Uncle @Rob Fisher can you please leave me a new Dicodes DLC edition in your post box when you get one because I think I really need one



I won't be getting one... WAY too expensive... and I'm not a fan of black.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> You are still talking chicken right?


Maybe...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

This is the first time that I have seen purple *"walkie talkies".





*

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 195047
> 
> Uncle @Rob Fisher can you please leave me a new Dicodes DLC edition in your post box when you get one because I think I really need one


Ohhh this is nice but 375 £ is a bit excessive imho vs the 212£ of the normal edition.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> You do realize that should be consumed neat and cold, like a snowy Russia? Just joking, we did the neat thing but I believe everyone should enjoy their little pleasure the way they enjoy it. Stuff the rest. And yes, I did add soda water to my single malts when I still could have them.





Resistance said:


> I think I need to use thank you in Russian to the Mrs. Whether or not she misunderstand the term it sounds good.


Are you guys planning to invade Russia with your pronunciation lessons ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 31 10:45
@Hooked sent me my new avatar 




an occasional car in the street - the Grove seems quiet this morning, not much to report on yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> View attachment 195038


There must have been

to start this ''Purple is the new black '' movement ?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Are you guys planning to invade Russia with your pronunciation lessons ?


No we just need some vodka for sanitationary purposes

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> No we just need some vodka for sanitationary purposes


For sanity also

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Let's confuse ama 2000 kids 

Is this for the microwave or the dishwasher. 
Not even sure why I have these

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## baksteen8168

M.Adhir said:


> Let's confuse ama 2000 kids
> 
> Is this for the microwave or the dishwasher.
> Not even sure why I have these
> 
> View attachment 195055


AH, the good old PC STD days... Those things spread viruses quicker than the corona virus is doing now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Last day of LD for me has been productive so far. SWAMBO and I restored an old military munitions crate, oiled it up nicely and it will now reside in her office. Seems like all our DIY projects have been for her office 




Now back to the kitchen, time to bake some Jam-Tertjies!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Last day of LD for me has been productive so far. SWAMBO and I restored an old military munitions crate, oiled it up nicely and it will now reside in her office. Seems like all our DIY projects have been for her office
> View attachment 195068
> View attachment 195069
> View attachment 195070
> 
> Now back to the kitchen, time to bake some Jam-Tertjies!


That's would make an awesome coffe table. With or without a glass top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Last day of LD for me has been productive so far. SWAMBO and I restored an old military munitions crate, oiled it up nicely and it will now reside in her office. Seems like all our DIY projects have been for her office
> View attachment 195068
> View attachment 195069
> View attachment 195070
> 
> Now back to the kitchen, time to bake some Jam-Tertjies!


I have the urge to sleep in it...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## M.Adhir

Struggle is Real 
Why do the curtains need to be changed, who is coming to visit?!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

M.Adhir said:


> Struggle is Real
> Why do the curtains need to be changed, who is coming to visit?!?
> 
> View attachment 195074


I need new curtains because my sun blockers are faded and are letting the sun in  
#TrueStory

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Last day of LD for me has been productive so far. SWAMBO and I restored an old military munitions crate, oiled it up nicely and it will now reside in her office. Seems like all our DIY projects have been for her office
> View attachment 195068
> View attachment 195069
> View attachment 195070
> 
> Now back to the kitchen, time to bake some Jam-Tertjies!


That's a beaut , got a yellowood ''wa kis'' from my mom , she won it YEARS ago in a tea competition , got damaged when she moved from the farm , will get to it one day to sand off the lid and re seal it .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Christos said:


> I have the urge to sleep in it...


@Christos , you are too tall to fit in there

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> I need new curtains because my sun blockers are faded and are letting the sun in
> #TrueStory



Eh just use the kids to block out the sun

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## M.Adhir

A late lunch of sorts. With a strong cuppa tea

Last night's curry.
Toasted, chipped, and chillied up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Last of the Jam-Tertjies done,

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

M.Adhir said:


> Eh just use the kids to block out the sun


They make a lot of noise.... besides, I don’t think they want to see me sleeping nude

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> They make a lot of noise.... besides, I don’t think they want to see me sleeping nude



Duct tape my bru, duct tape

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos

M.Adhir said:


> Duct tape my bru, duct tape


No thanks, no wax wanted or needed for me

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> @Christos , you are too tall to fit in there


He needs to remove his shoes then it's not that awkward

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

Preparing desert for after the main.
winner winner
Chicken curry dinner!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> No thanks, no wax wanted or needed for me



Like that. But on the windows.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Like that. But on the windows.
> View attachment 195087


Epico!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

This lockdown is causing me to look for things to do and the Dremel is working overtime polishing Vape gear! I need to go fishing real soon.Dvarw DL's all shiny and as good as new!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

alex1501 said:


> "Nazdarovya" like one word does not exist in the Russian language. Closest to that would be "Nazdravlje" in Serbian. If you want, read the link I've posted above.
> Otherwise you can watch this (it's short):




@alex1501 You said that ""Nazdarovya" like one word does not exist in the Russian language." Maybe it's not *one word - *I wrote it incorrectly, but it is still Nazdarovya (irrespective of how we spell it in English) and not what you said that I meant. I speak from personal experience, having lived and worked with Russians for a year and a half. I rest my case.


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> That's a beaut , got a yellowood ''wa kis'' from my mom , she won it YEARS ago in a tea competition , got damaged when she moved from the farm , will get to it one day to sand off the lid and re seal it .



@ARYANTO A tea competition? What was that all about?


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO A tea competition? What was that all about?


She had to set up the most elegant 11 o'clock tea-party vibe with sarmies , cakes etc- everything complimenting each-other, a like tea for the Queen scenario, tickets were sold for a fundraiser and Mom's table won the prize , inside the kist was a lappieskombers that I still treasure and love to the day. My towels and tablecloths live in there now.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> This pic has officially killed chicken.





Hooked said:


> @alex1501 You said that ""Nazdarovya" like one word does not exist in the Russian language." Maybe it's not *one word - *I wrote it incorrectly, but it is still Nazdarovya (irrespective of how we spell it in English) and not what you said that I meant. I speak from personal experience, having lived and worked with Russians for a year and a half. I rest my case.



Jawohl Frau @Himml... ich mein @Hooked

O Bože, kakva tvrdoglava žena, gora od nemačke okupacije.
Ja govorim, čitam i pišem pet slavskih jezika, tri na ćirilici a ti pokušavas da me učis zato što misliš da si pila sa nekim rusima.

Just imagine how would some people feel if I start butchering Afrikaans on this forum, or if I start teaching you English. Think about it and then you can rest your whatever you want.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Just released- ''FLY'' by the Kongos - 4 Jhb brothers , making it big in the States.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

alex1501 said:


> Jawohl frau @Himml... ich mein @Hooked
> 
> O Bože, kakva tvrdoglava žena, gora od nemačke okupacije.
> Ja govorim, čitam i pisem pet slavskih jezika, tri na ćirilici a ti pokušavas da me učis zato što misliš da si pila sa nekim rusima.
> 
> Just imagine how would some people feel if I start butchering Afrikaans on this forum, or if I start teching you English. Think about it and then you can rest your whatever you want.


You butcher Afrikaans , I 'll tie you to a chair and teach you Afrikaans till you sing Steve Hofmeyr songs flawless .

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> You butcher Afrikaans , I 'll tie you to a chair and teach you Afrikaans till you sing Steve Hofmeyr songs flawless .


And that's why I'm not trying to.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*CHECKERS TABLE BAY MALL CLOSED - CORONA*
Read here

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/27/...on-coronavirus-jacinda-ardern-intl/index.html

I'm seriously wondering if these ones aren’t shouting victory way too early

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Hooked

*Calls To Poison Control Centers Spike After President Trump’s Disinfectant Comments*
https://iheartintelligence.com/call...-after-president-trumps-disinfectant-comments

"New York City’s Department of Health and Mental Hygiene says it has been receiving a higher-than-usual number of calls after President Donald Trump speculated that injecting disinfectants could be used as a treatment for COVID-19...

During Thursday’s press briefing, the President played around with the possibility of disinfectants working as a treatment to the coronavirus. 
“I see the disinfectant — where it knocks it out in a minute, one minute. And is there a way we can do something like that, by injection inside or almost a cleaning?”

When asked about his comments the next day, Trump said he was being sarcastic.


----------



## RayDeny

Hooked said:


> *CHECKERS TABLE BAY MALL CLOSED - CORONA*
> Read here



was there the day it closed, seems to be the new norm with more and more shops closings. Makes me wonder if this “level 4” is a smart idea.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dewald

alex1501 said:


> Jawohl Frau @Himml... ich mein @Hooked
> 
> O Bože, kakva tvrdoglava žena, gora od nemačke okupacije.
> Ja govorim, čitam i pišem pet slavskih jezika, tri na ćirilici a ti pokušavas da me učis zato što misliš da si pila sa nekim rusima.
> 
> Just imagine how would some people feel if I start butchering Afrikaans on this forum, or if I start teaching you English. Think about it and then you can rest your whatever you want.


Also, bitte scheiß auch nicht auf Deutsch @alex1501

But I agree, you are right about the "cheers". I prefer the classic "za dam" or however you would spell it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501

Dewald said:


> Also, bitte scheiß auch nicht auf Deutsch @alex1501



Sorry my German is rusty. 27 years of rust.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Day 30: Why am I awake this time of the morning? But anyway I think we should release a cooking book after the lockdown.( Note to self you are sleepwalking go back to bed)
> View attachment 194987



Wow, that’s so cool @MrGSmokeFree !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Silver said:


> Wow, that’s so cool @MrGSmokeFree !


Thank you kindly @Silver

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

RayDeny said:


> was there the day it closed, seems to be the new norm with more and more shops closings. Makes me wonder if this “level 4” is a smart idea.



@RayDeny Gosh, how awful! Imagine knowing that you've just been shopping in a store where someone had tested positive. Of course it could happen anyway that other shoppers might be positive, but we don't know about it!

Our Spare has put up perspex screens in front of the cashiers, but to me they're pointless (the screens, that is, not the cashiers). The screen is directly in front of the till, but one still has to unpack the groceries on to the counter to the side of the till and the the credit card machine is still operated to the side of the till. There is a slot at the bottom of the screen through which one is supposed to push the groceries through to the cashier but how? The slot is about big enough for a chocolate but nothing else. Oh well, at least the tills are well-protected

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Need to get to bed early tonight. Excited to start working again tomorrow. No more of this sleeping late till 7am in the mornings, normal routine of 4am wake up to commence again. Going to take a while to get used to this again. For all of you still in LD, hang tight, the light at the end of the tunnel is getting closer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked

Have laugh, feel good ... It's quite a long article, so I'll just post the link.

https://www.goodthingsguy.com/fun/level-4-confusion-funny-message/

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Let's confuse ama 2000 kids
> 
> Is this for the microwave or the dishwasher.
> Not even sure why I have these
> 
> View attachment 195055



A floppy and a stiffy for the win @M.Adhir !
Wow, those bring back memories

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

More manly than the cupcake mask!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Stats 
Up 247 to 4793
Passed 90

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Need to get to bed early tonight. Excited to start working again tomorrow. No more of this sleeping late till 7am in the mornings, normal routine of 4am wake up to commence again. Going to take a while to get used to this again. For all of you still in LD, hang tight, the light at the end of the tunnel is getting closer!


Glad you got paroled , will miss your witty little comments - bly veilig bro.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi

@Dela Rey Steyn all the best brother.... Be safe.... Forum going to miss all your food pics....okay not forum ... Me i love food

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Rob Fisher said:


> More manly than the cupcake mask!
> View attachment 195098


Uncle @Rob Fisher Baby Choo thought this mask might look a little better

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher Baby Choo thought this mask might look a little better
> View attachment 195106

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> And that's why I'm not trying to.


Ah nee man! Probeer nou toe.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

DAY 32 06:50
Lockdown inmates , good morning from a cold JHB , Had some decent rain last night so there is a small cold front sneaking into the house .
Nothing to report yet .

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> *Calls To Poison Control Centers Spike After President Trump’s Disinfectant Comments*
> https://iheartintelligence.com/call...-after-president-trumps-disinfectant-comments
> 
> "New York City’s Department of Health and Mental Hygiene says it has been receiving a higher-than-usual number of calls after President Donald Trump speculated that injecting disinfectants could be used as a treatment for COVID-19...
> 
> During Thursday’s press briefing, the President played around with the possibility of disinfectants working as a treatment to the coronavirus.
> “I see the disinfectant — where it knocks it out in a minute, one minute. And is there a way we can do something like that, by injection inside or almost a cleaning?”
> 
> When asked about his comments the next day, Trump said he was being sarcastic.


WTF ????

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Amy

3 day's before lvl 4 lockdown and I ran out of liquid. Saw the husband hiding under the couch next to our cat that is scared of the rain. 
Not sure what hubby is scared of...

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## mstrauss003

Amy said:


> 3 day's before lvl 4 lockdown and I ran out of liquid. Saw the husband hiding under the couch next to our cat that is scared of the rain.
> Not sure what hubby is scared of...


I have been dry for nearly a week now...It does not get any easier...well, at least for me...Good luck!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

And the news gets worse ...
*Shocking charges of serious environmental offences by Eskom*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...-serious-environmental-offences-by-eskom.html

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...rica-versus-uk-australia-and-new-zealand.html
*Lockdown Rules – South Africa versus UK, Australia and New Zealand*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

First day back has been a massive paperwork exercise. Been medically screening employees the whole morning. All seem fit and healthy which is great news. This will be a daily occurrence for the foreseeable future. Lots of forms and a new EHS procedure to draft today. Good to be back at work. Stay strong fellow Forumites!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> First day back has been a massive paperwork exercise. Been medically screening employees the whole morning. All seem fit and healthy which is great news. This will be a daily occurrence for the foreseeable future. Lots of forms and a new EHS procedure to draft today. Good to be back at work. Stay strong fellow Forumites!


Glad to see you can still sneak in a quick ''hello'' from work , take care & stay safe .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Silver said:


> A floppy and a stiffy for the win @M.Adhir !
> Wow, those bring back memories



Good news. You can now get little blue bills for that. Your memories can become a reality once again.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

Amy said:


> 3 day's before lvl 4 lockdown and I ran out of liquid. Saw the husband hiding under the couch next to our cat that is scared of the rain.
> Not sure what hubby is scared of...



He's scared of your mood, having run out of juice!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Good news. You can now get little blue bills for that. Your memories can become a reality once again.


'' pills '' ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> '' pills '' ?


*Thrills

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> First day back has been a massive paperwork exercise. Been medically screening employees the whole morning. All seem fit and healthy which is great news. This will be a daily occurrence for the foreseeable future. Lots of forms and a new EHS procedure to draft today. Good to be back at work. Stay strong fellow Forumites!



Take care of yourself out there @Dela Rey Steyn.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie

My suster took my mother to the hospital yesterday because she had a fever and some symptoms related to the virus so they did the testing for Covid 
They got the results back this morning and it was negative and my mother is 72
So there was some relief this morning was worried last night

I'm gonna say this again cause it looks like some people think they are superman or something,it doesn't matter how fit you are,how good your immune system is there is ALWAYS a possibility 

WEAR a mask when you are going out USE sanitizer when touching stuff in the people this is not for yourself but for others as well

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Ruwaid

This is what President Trump has people doing now until they can get some UV treatment

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## GerrieP

Just my luck.... Now I am fored to go and struggle again with the profile unity wicking. Left it for 3 months in a dark hole where a buried it.... for a rainy day. And now its raining in Rustenburg. Sight(sign) from the ancestors..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy

Hooked said:


> He's scared of your mood, having run out of juice!


Nothing to be too scared off!!!
When the full moon comes out or in this case the juice runs out and I turn into a werewolf 

It's his turn last week he ran out of stinkies and I had to deal with his moods

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## RayDeny

Amy said:


> Nothing to be too scared off!!!
> When the full moon comes out or in this case the juice runs out and I turn into a werewolf
> 
> 
> I feel your pain here, wife ran out of stinkies last week as well, on the plus side she has moved onto vaping out of necessity as I could just not deal with her other side.
> 
> It's his turn last week he ran out of stinkies and I had to deal with his moods

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeaLea

I've learnt a ton in the kitchen during this lockdown.
Having my version of a dalgona coffee to revv the day up. I make a milk tart dalgona... Delicious with some warm milk on rainy days like today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Quick lunch time check-in! Man I miss being able to just whip up something for lunch. I saw one of our ADT operators smoking earlier, I asked him why didn't he just quit while the LD was in full effect? They had no issues getting alcohol and smokes at all in the rural settlements. I told him about the people buying packs of cigs for R100 each and he nearly fell over. Most expensive cigs he had to buy was R85 for 30's Stuyvesant Red. Alcohol prices are only slightly up, R25 for a Black Label quart.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Stranger

Black market economy is alive and thriving. It was always the tax paying suburbanites that would get the short end of the stick. Many of us have no clue as to the township economy's. An example of this is the Harley Davidson franchise in Soweto.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

BeaLea said:


> I've learnt a ton in the kitchen during this lockdown.
> Having my version of a dalgona coffee to revv the day up. I make a milk tart dalgona... Delicious with some warm milk on rainy days like today
> 
> View attachment 195126


recipe to @MrGSmokeFree please ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid

ARYANTO said:


> recipe to @MrGSmokeFree please ?


not sure if @BeaLea used something like this but could work?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Hooked look !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Ruwaid said:


> not sure if @BeaLea used something like this but could work?
> 
> View attachment 195131


@Hooked look !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi

El @Dela Rey Steyn i was expecting a picture of your lunch time food. ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Ugi said:


> El @Dela Rey Steyn i was expecting a picture of your lunch time food. ..



I was expecting him to say he forgot his pants at home.

Funnily enough that happened with one of our staff last year.
He gyms before work. And showers to put formals on after gym.
Forgot his work pants at home.
Gymed. Showered. Wore really short shorts all day in the office.
With socks and formal shoes and a formal shirt !

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## BeaLea

Ruwaid said:


> not sure if @BeaLea used something like this but could work?
> 
> View attachment 195131



This is indeed the same mixture I used. 
I just added in additional vanilla essence 1cap full and cinnamon to taste. 
Also...a little bit of whiskey doesn't hurt at all 

Dalgona is a winner. Perfect hot or cold

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi

Chicken curry and gadhra beans bunny with salad and OG coke

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

*First Day Back At School After Lockdown!*

*

*

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis

This lockdown has brought my little Blue screwdriver collection to a complete standstill!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos

Timwis said:


> This lockdown has brought my little Blue screwdriver collection to a complete standstill!


It’s stinks when you were almost on 100 000

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Christos said:


> It’s stinks when you were almost on 100 000


Guinness book of records will have to wait until next year!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

The vaper said:


> My suster took my mother to the hospital yesterday because she had a fever and some symptoms related to the virus so they did the testing for Covid
> They got the results back this morning and it was negative and my mother is 72
> So there was some relief this morning was worried last night
> 
> I'm gonna say this again cause it looks like some people think they are superman or something,it doesn't matter how fit you are,how good your immune system is there is ALWAYS a possibility
> 
> WEAR a mask when you are going out USE sanitizer when touching stuff in the people this is not for yourself but for others as well
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



So glad your Mom's OK @The vaper. It must have been an extremely worrying time for both of you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

BeaLea said:


> I've learnt a ton in the kitchen during this lockdown.
> Having my version of a dalgona coffee to revv the day up. I make a milk tart dalgona... Delicious with some warm milk on rainy days like today
> 
> View attachment 195126



Ooooh now that looks good @BeaLea!! Could you share the recipe or is it a secret?

EDIT: I've seen recipes for Dalgona coffee but they all have ice and I don't like iced coffee.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Ruwaid said:


> not sure if @BeaLea used something like this but could work?
> 
> View attachment 195131



WOW! I'm going to try that!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> @Hooked look !!!



@ARYANTO I'm looking ... and drooling ... !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Latest stats -up 203 to 4996
Passed 93

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> I was expecting him to say he forgot his pants at home.
> 
> Funnily enough that happened with one of our staff last year.
> He gyms before work. And showers to put formals on after gym.
> Forgot his work pants at home.
> Gymed. Showered. Wore really short shorts all day in the office.
> With socks and formal shoes and a formal shirt !



That must have been a sight to behold!

I used to go out with TV newsreader and many a time he would go off to work in his gardening shorts and boots, but wearing a shirt, tie and jacket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BeaLea

Hooked said:


> Ooooh now that looks good @BeaLea!! Could you share the recipe or is it a secret?
> 
> EDIT: I've seen recipes for Dalgona coffee but they all have ice and I don't like iced coffee.



No secret. Happy to share with you @Hooked

- 2tbs coffee (instant powder)
- 2tbs brown sugar
- 2tbs hot water
- 1 cap full of vanilla essence
- 1tbs cinnamon powder

Mix it all up until it is like whipped cream. You can whisk by hand or use an electrical whisk. Once it's making peaks and is a light colour it's ready.

Add warm milk and top with you dalgona.
Add additional cinnamon if you wish. Mix it all up and enjoy your delicious Dalgona

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

BeaLea said:


> This is indeed the same mixture I used.
> I just added in additional vanilla essence 1cap full and cinnamon to taste.
> Also...a little bit of whiskey doesn't hurt at all
> 
> Dalgona is a winner. Perfect hot or cold



Ah OK ... ignore my request then for the recipe. Thanks for the additional tips @BeaLea!


----------



## Mollie

Hooked said:


> So glad your Mom's OK @The vaper. It must have been an extremely worrying time for both of you.


Yes it was, luckily the results was negative 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

BeaLea said:


> No secret. Happy to share with you @Hooked
> 
> - 2tbs coffee (instant powder)
> - 2tbs brown sugar
> - 2tbs hot water
> - 1 cap full of vanilla essence
> - 1tbs cinnamon powder
> 
> Mix it all up until it is like whipped cream. You can whisk by hand or use an electrical whisk. Once it's making peaks and is a light colour it's ready.
> 
> Add warm milk and top with you dalgona.
> Add additional cinnamon if you wish. Mix it all up and enjoy your delicious Dalgona



Thanks so much @BeaLea!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Yzer's ostriches again ... (pic not taken by me)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BeaLea

Hooked said:


> Thanks so much @BeaLea!



It's a pleasure


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Yzer's ostriches again ... (pic not taken by me)
> 
> View attachment 195149



I'm starting to think those are not real ostriches but people disguised as ostriches in order to get their walk in. If you see one with a poodle on a leash I would start asking questions...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi

Not sure if this would work for the virus but I'm sure they are willing to try anything..

Sound on.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> Not sure if this would work for the virus but I'm sure they are willing to try anything..
> 
> Sound on.



The vibrators mentioned are used to displace and evacuate mucus buildup in the lungs. Applied externally as opposed to the “other” type.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Raindance said:


> The vibrators mentioned are used to displace and evacuate mucus buildup in the lungs. Applied externally as opposed to the “other” type.
> 
> Regards



The "other" type sounds more entertaining.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 33 05:00
Another all nighter ,Tried the CBD again but , useless .Let the dogs out about 02:00 and it was and still is eerily quiet , there is a fog hanging over Joeys and temps have dropped . Time for the electric blanket , that is when I get to bed eventually ...So I guess we're all anxious to see if e-commerce will kick in on Friday , doubtful but hopeful . Till later .

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## alex1501

Alex said:


>




Didn't take long and Susan Wojcicki took it down.



*Internet Speech Will Never Go Back to Normal*
In the debate over freedom versus control of the global network, China was largely correct, and the U.S. was wrong.

COVID-19 has emboldened American tech platforms to emerge from their defensive crouch. Before the pandemic, they were targets of public outrage over life under their dominion. Today, the platforms are proudly collaborating with one another, and following government guidance, to censor harmful information related to the coronavirus. And they are using their prodigious data-collection capacities, in coordination with federal and state governments, to improve contact tracing, quarantine enforcement, and other health measures. As Facebook’s Mark Zuckerberg recently boasted, “The world has faced pandemics before, but this time we have a new superpower: the ability to gather and share data for good.”

Full story:
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/04/what-covid-revealed-about-internet/610549/


Welcome to Apsurdistan (Absurdistan), enjoy your stay and praise the new "Overlords".

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...-and-mr-d-food-respond.html?source=newsletter
*Takeaways during level 4 lockdown – Uber Eats and Mr D Food respond*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Openserve has announced that it will upgrade the fibre and ADSL line speeds of its customers for three months, effective from 1 May 2020.

“Responding to market changes as a result of COVID-19, Openserve fibre and DSL customers will enjoy upgraded data speeds for a three-month period, effective 1 May 2020,” the company said.

This follows Vumatel, Frogfoot, Link Africa, and MetroFibre announcing *free line speed upgrades* for customers last month.
M/BB]

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OG Leather Mask operational! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## BeaLea

@Rob Fisher that's amazing. Looks great!
Are they comfortable? Was wanting to purchase one for my step father as a birthday gift

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BeaLea said:


> @Rob Fisher that's amazing. Looks great!
> Are they comfortable? Was wanting to purchase one for my step father as a birthday gift



Way more comfortable than any other mask I have tried... the nose bridge section you need to wet a little with hot water and squeeze it to fit your nose and then good to go. Still fighting with my glasses misting up a bit but I have a few things to try that have been suggested.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

You still need to use a proper mask under that leather one @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## BeaLea

Rob Fisher said:


> Way more comfortable than any other mask I have tried... the nose bridge section you need to wet a little with hot water and squeeze it to fit your nose and then good to go. Still fighting with my glasses misting up a bit but I have a few things to try that have been suggested.



Thanks for the reply. I will definitely look into one for him then. I watched a video where they suggest you take a tissue and put that across the bridge of your nose and cheek, then place your mask on top. Apparently that helps stop the mist. But perhaps you have already tried this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mstrauss003

Grand Guru said:


> You still need to use a proper mask under that leather one @Rob Fisher


They said you have to wear a mask...they never specified which mask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand Guru said:


> You still need to use a proper mask under that leather one @Rob Fisher



Indeed! I have them ready and standing by!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BeaLea said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will definitely look into one for him then. I watched a video where they suggest you take a tissue and put that across the bridge of your nose and cheek, then place your mask on top. Apparently that helps stop the mist. But perhaps you have already tried this



I haven't tried it yet but now my OG Mask has arrived I will be doing the tests!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Belated ''Not Free day '' braai pic - Blue GEN on duty


mind my toes

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Yesterday was chocolate cake day , zoosh things up and add a teaspoon of strawberry flavour to the icing - wow !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

I didn't post a chicken curry pic a few days ago so before this is removed and disappear without a trace, chicken stir fry on tonight's menu.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

This is life ,Wanted a Guinness but they're finished...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Rilley insisted that he was also invited

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

OK , they say lockdown but there are 6 of us on the property 


2 x gin and grenadine 
2 x vodka passion fruits 
and 1 x pine beer [sleg!]

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me and Choo went for a walk... I did 4km's and she did about 1km and I had to carry her the rest of the way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Travelling Skyrim on Xbox One lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Yesterday was chocolate cake day , zoosh things up and add a teaspoon of strawberry flavour to the icing - wow !
> View attachment 195179



WOW! A baker of note @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Walks will be permitted between 6 and 9am from Friday. Hope for @Rob Fisher's sake it's not raining.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> Walks will be permitted between 6 and 9am from Friday. Hope for @Rob Fisher's sake it's not raining.



I don't care if it's raining! I will be on the road... but a big issue is wearing a stinking mask and walking or running...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 33, 19:30
I’m always puzzled by people who call meetings for more than 1 hour and expect it to be productive(or maybe not)... especially when most of it could’ve been put in a simple email. We come from different schools and backgrounds, I guess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's not lunch @Ugi, but dinner is better than nothing 
Creamy garlic, chilli, mushroom chicken pasta with homemade pasta! With lots of freshly ground black pepper and a generous helping of grated Parmesan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Hooked

20 Employees of Checkers Bayside Mall test postive for the virus. Read here.


Rob Fisher said:


> I don't care if it's raining! I will be on the road... but a big issue is wearing a stinking mask and walking or running...



And you may walk only within 5km of your home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Cigarettes continue to be banned and so are e-cigarettes.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## CashKat88

Steak with some marrow bone 






Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

People are jumping robots and stop signs. Please be careful on the roads. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Rilley insisted that he was also invited
> View attachment 195184



Such detailed and clear photos @ARYANTO !
Lovely pics

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

am I in a really bad dream ?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 8


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> am I in a really bad dream ?


That's exactly how I feel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> That's exactly how I feel



how have you been ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

vicTor said:


> am I in a really bad dream ?


No.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> how have you been ?


Living the dream lol. Im on furlough pay, even though my work has shut down to the public. Golfers not even allowed on the golf course. So I'm bunked down with a friend and playing Skyrim Special Edition on Xbox One. 

So let's be honest, there are days when I feel like I could have been more constructive but with a limited budget it's nearly impossible to work on any projects. 

How have you been doing @vicTor ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

RainstormZA said:


> Living the dream lol. Im on furlough pay, even though my work has shut down to the public. Golfers not even allowed on the golf course. So I'm bunked down with a friend and playing Skyrim Special Edition on Xbox One.
> 
> So let's be honest, there are days when I feel like I could have been more constructive but with a limited budget it's nearly impossible to work on any projects.
> 
> How have you been doing @vicTor ?



glad you popped in, you still vaping ?

I'm ok, just frustrated, unemployed in a pandemic isn't fun, but have to wait and see where things land, letting the Universe decide

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Oh , can I now expect delivery of the cammo pants that I ordered because it's ''winter clothes'' ??

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...w-level-4-lockdown-rules-in-south-africa.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Useful 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Latest stats *- up 354 to 5350 
Deaths up 10 to 103

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...w-level-4-lockdown-rules-in-south-africa.html


Thank you short and sound - e -commerce - Can I buy a tank , cotton and vg ? it's e commerce goods and there is no nic or ciggies involved ? asking for a friend

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bread rabbit

Hooked said:


> I wonder if we're allowed to drive around? My doggie loves going for a drive, so what harm is there in my going for a drive around town?


Harm? Yes from spreading covid? Nah, You will have to explain to the army why you aren't performing essential services or getting essential supplies. they check your vehicle to see if you travel too much. This isnt as much about this paper tiger sars-cov2. They look like they want to increase their authoritarian grip on the nation in this time aswell. Look at the curfew, Whats that all about

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Bread rabbit

[QUOTE="Novo Boy, post: 838452, member: 15604"[/QUOTE]
Dudes please move this to private. You don't want to get into trouble.

Edit: if dudes moved it im not going to keep the names up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## byronvape

Hooked said:


> Once again they're confusing vaping with smoking. They even refer to toxins in e-cigarettes and mention Vitamin E acetate.
> Smokers would most certainly be more vulnerable to the virus, but not vapers per se, provided their lungs are in pretty good condition.
> 
> I've been vaping exclusively for about 4 years now and a month or two ago my oxygen levels in the blood were tested (just as part of an annual medical, though I've never had that done before). My oxygen saturation level is 99% so I guess my lungs are OK!
> 
> I would think that anyone who has been vaping for at leat a year should have healthy lungs by now, unless they have an underlying condition e.g. asthma. However, dual-users (those who smoke and vape) and those who have recently switched to vaping would unfortunately not have an advantage.
> 
> In China smoking is a national sport. In my 6 years of living there, I never met a man who didn't smoke. Even in a taxi in winter, both the taxi driver and the passengers smoke! So it's not surprising that so many people fell ill.



with that 99, How heavily do you vape? I chug all day - specially now i am at home all day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...w-level-4-lockdown-rules-in-south-africa.html


Am I seeing right that hardware can trade, so I can get gas for heating, putty to fix my windows that are leaking because the old dry stuff is falling out, and something to fix the cracks on my storeroom before the dogs can use them as an entry and exit point, and yes, I can see daylight and grass while in there through them, so it’s going to collapse at one stage if not treated soon, or am I reading it wrong? May need some rebar and sheets just to be sure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Bread rabbit

Silver said:


> I can relate to this @Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> I find things i hoard and then say to myself, i havent used it in like 2 years and probably won't - so I agree with @JurgensSt sentiments - but then a thought comes into my mind - "What if..."
> 
> And then I get into trouble with my wife because she cannot believe I keep all these things for "in case".
> 
> Crazy - I know - and the problem is the stuff builds up and one puts off the purge - until one day its a BIG job...
> 
> Lol


My friends love purge day (i think). Free vapegear and juice... Damn id like it too...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> View attachment 195192



Waiting for the video when the rider has to hit the brakes!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> Day 33, 19:30
> I’m always puzzled by people who call meetings for more than 1 hour and expect it to be productive(or maybe not)... especially when most of it could’ve been put in a simple email. We come from different schools and backgrounds, I guess.



Story of my life 
6 to 7 hour teams and zoom meetings every day.
And we still need to turn out 8 hours of work somehow. 

It's starting to feel like people are having meetings just to try and remain or appear relevant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Room Fogger

M.Adhir said:


> Waiting for the video when the rider has to hit the brakes!!


Going to give a new meaning to the word “flattie”

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Room Fogger

Was looking for some elastic to make some masks in anticipation of Friday, got to a plastic store, out of desperation hoping they will have, thought let me pick up a couple of lunch tin type containers to freeze leftovers as per instructions from the Silver Falcon, not a essential item, can’t buy, but I can buy a whisk and knives and melamine plates, but not normal ceramic ones, logic defies. Maybe after Friday, but means another excursion out to face the crowds, so up at 6 and start at first one at 7 to beat the rush.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

M.Adhir said:


> Story of my life
> 6 to 7 hour teams and zoom meetings every day.
> And we still need to turn out 8 hours of work somehow.
> 
> It's starting to feel like people are having meetings just to try and remain or appear relevant.


If you look closely, when you get a moment, you will notice that most meetings are called by those seeking an alternative to doing actual work.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Room Fogger said:


> Was looking for some elastic to make some masks in anticipation of Friday, got to a plastic store, out of desperation hoping they will have, thought let me pick up a couple of lunch tin type containers to freeze leftovers as per instructions from the Silver Falcon, not a essential item, can’t buy, but I can buy a whisk and knives and melamine plates, but not normal ceramic ones, logic defies. Maybe after Friday, but means another excursion out to face the crowds, so up at 6 and start at first one at 7 to beat the rush.


A scarf will do until you get a decent cloth mask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bread rabbit

Room Fogger said:


> Was looking for some elastic to make some masks in anticipation of Friday, got to a plastic store, out of desperation hoping they will have, thought let me pick up a couple of lunch tin type containers to freeze leftovers as per instructions from the Silver Falcon, not a essential item, can’t buy, but I can buy a whisk and knives and melamine plates, but not normal ceramic ones, logic defies. Maybe after Friday, but means another excursion out to face the crowds, so up at 6 and start at first one at 7 to beat the rush.


That masks for all campaign thing said you should make masks from old t-shirts or jeans. Maybe try that?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

M.Adhir said:


> Story of my life
> 6 to 7 hour teams and zoom meetings every day.
> And we still need to turn out 8 hours of work somehow.
> 
> It's starting to feel like people are having meetings just to try and remain or appear relevant.


Well my second bloody meeting of the day was on Zoom, a meeting for which hell knows why I was invited. Logged in, mute the sound and continued with my work

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> Well my second bloody meeting of the day was on Zoom, a meeting for which hell knows why I was invited. Logged in, mute the sound and continued with my work



We have people that essentially do roll calls in the middle of the meeting. Like they will ask an irrelevant question and ask every person to answer. 

Sadly I can't use disconnected as an excuse. We have been told if we aren't online and logged into network for the entire business day then leave will be used to offset those hours. And if you run out of leave then go unpaid. 

I dunno anymore. Feel like digging a hole in the yard and going to sleep in it. The despondency is taking over slowly but surely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Double the trouble, double the fun,
Our life with twins, has just begun!
Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!






Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 22 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Am I seeing right that hardware can trade, so I can get gas for heating, putty to fix my windows that are leaking because the old dry stuff is falling out, and something to fix the cracks on my storeroom before the dogs can use them as an entry and exit point, and yes, I can see daylight and grass while in there through them, so it’s going to collapse at one stage if not treated soon, or am I reading it wrong? May need some rebar and sheets just to be sure.



Theysaid so initially, but it seems they changed it.
But pick n pay should sell putty and other stuff.
Also when you do fix your windows. Re fit with silicone. Wait about 30mins and putty the outside. That way when the putty fails the window pane is still fixed and waterproof.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Bread rabbit

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Congrats on the kids man. Just in time to be able to buy them clothes under l4 of lockdown.My gf just talked with me about a girl at her work whos all pregs and worried about buying clothes. But it seems itll be available from 1 May

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bread rabbit

Resistance said:


> Theysaid so initially, but it seems they changed it.
> But pick n pay should sell putty and other stuff.
> Also when you do fix your windows. Re fit with silicone. Wait about 30mins and putty the outside. That way when the putty fails the window pane is still fixed and waterproof.


You can get repairmen in as of today but getting supplies to fixc stuff might be harder

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Many happy moments and memories to come with those beautiful babies. Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk




Congratulations to you and your family.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Congratulations Faiyaz

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy ! blessings indeed .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk




Slamat to u and ur wife. They are Ma'sha-allah.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Bread rabbit said:


> That masks for all campaign thing said you should make masks from old t-shirts or jeans. Maybe try that?


If you have Boxer like undies ...
If you can put the fam jewels in there , your nose can go there too , just wash in plenty Sta soft !

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Ugi

Covid twins.. .. Tell them this story when they grow up.... Tell them the whole world was at home when they where born....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> If you have Boxer like undies ...
> If you can put the fam jewels in there , your nose can go there too , just wash in plenty Sta soft !




No

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Ahhhhh, little Covina and Lockdanja! 

That is an amazing blessing bud, may they continue to give blessings to you and your family. May they fill your life with love and hope.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



Congrats brother. And during such an auspicious period as well. Wishing them and mum a speedy journey home to be with you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Wait.
So school is starting again.
Average classrooms contain between 35 and 40 pupils.

If memory serves me correctly average classrooms are no bigger than 6x6 to 8x8 sq.m.
Kids share lunch fairly often from what I remember.
I won't even go into stats about 'educational facilities' that do not have access to running water and sanitation.

Majority of pupils either walk to school (in groups) or use public transport.

Social distancing how exactly?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Room Fogger

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Heartfelt congratulations @Faiyaz Cheulkar , may the two precious bundles of joy your family have been blessed with bring joy and happiness for ever.

Ps: Start saving for a sjambok now, you may need it one day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Wait.
> So school is starting again.
> Average classrooms contain between 35 and 40 pupils.
> 
> If memory serves me correctly average classrooms are no bigger than 6x6 to 8x8 sq.m.
> Kids share lunch fairly often from what I remember.
> I won't even go into stats about 'educational facilities' that do not have access to running water and sanitation.
> 
> Majority of pupils either walk to school (in groups) or use public transport.
> 
> Social distancing how exactly?



I can fully relate!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Congratulations @Faiyaz Cheulkar! It’s such a special gift!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



Oh my word, that is just amazing and so special @Faiyaz Cheulkar
Wishing you and your wife all the best and may all of you be blessed with health and happiness!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



Congratulations @Faiyaz Cheulkar and best wishes.

Tip:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



wow, congratulations !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



Wow congrats mate  May they brings you endless joy and happiness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Congrats and may they bring you and the wive all the joy in your lives

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

byronvape said:


> with that 99, How heavily do you vape? I chug all day - specially now i am at home all day.



Same as you @byronvape. I'm always at home even when there's no lockdown and I puff away non-stop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Theysaid so initially, but it seems they changed it.
> But pick n pay should sell putty and other stuff.
> Also when you do fix your windows. Re fit with silicone. Wait about 30mins and putty the outside. That way when the putty fails the window pane is still fixed and waterproof.


@Resistance , jy is so slim ....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Was looking for some elastic to make some masks in anticipation of Friday, got to a plastic store, out of desperation hoping they will have, thought let me pick up a couple of lunch tin type containers to freeze leftovers as per instructions from the Silver Falcon, not a essential item, can’t buy, but I can buy a whisk and knives and melamine plates, but not normal ceramic ones, logic defies. Maybe after Friday, but means another excursion out to face the crowds, so up at 6 and start at first one at 7 to beat the rush.



It's crazy! I'm sure the govt. couldn't categorise every possible item as essential or non-essential, so I guess the shops make their own decisions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



Oh. My. Vape. Double congratulations @Faiyaz Cheulkar!! That's amazing!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dwarfy

Congrats man, may the fun begin. 

Twin life ain’t easy. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

DAY 34 - 07:45
Not too crazy night - bed about 03:00 up just before 7 , So after all our hopes and dreams were shattered last night for vape e-commerce , I think we are totally screwed , I guess if you can get an illegal pack of Winstons ,there is a way to extract nic ,and use that to mix juice - or... just smoke the Winstons ... [joke] - now here is a thought ,
Vape vendors who sell CBD too , print some ''fake'' CBD juice labels ,stick it on 2 of your best selling juices and discreetly let your customers know which is the 2 juices - sell it at a bit of a mark up , as not to arouse suspicion [and cover your printer ink], and Courier guy it to the consumers, who will love us enough to give it a try ?? BOER MAAK PLAN.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Day 3 of being back @ the "office" and I'm very grateful to be able to work again. Very worried for our 'little' province of Limpopo. There seems to be no regard for any of the Lockdown protocols. People are roaming the streets and congregating in groups all around. No masks, no social distancing  There seems to be a false sense of security from the low case numbers, where in reality it is probably much higher, the testing is just not being done rapidly enough yet. We've also had instances of the locals chasing away the testing busses from the rural areas. They don't want to be tested and quarantined. On the juice front, I'm fortunate enough to be very good friends with our local Vapeshop owner, and will be casually "bumping" into him at the mall parking lot, sometime over the long weekend . Stay strong guys and girls, this too shall pass.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## X-Calibre786

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Congrats brother! Alhamdulillah!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> glad you popped in, you still vaping ?
> 
> I'm ok, just frustrated, unemployed in a pandemic isn't fun, but have to wait and see where things land, letting the Universe decide


Yeah I'm still vaping, just ordered some new juice from an online vendor, wanted to try some new stuff. 

I know how you feel about being unemployed, a friend got laid off as well. My parents on the low receiving end so I'm considering helping them a bit as well, seeing I do owe them for getting me into the UK.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Wow congrats. My sister just had twins and they are both boys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Double the trouble, double the fun,
> Our life with twins, has just begun!
> Allah has blessed us with two baby girls !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Indeed you have been blessed, Congrats Bro

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

For all the conspiracy theory hunters, here's one that I might agree with..

If you google Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma and Adriano Mazzotti you might understand why cigarettes and vape products are banned and the illegal trade allowed to flourish.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Steers* – confirmed it will be “lighting the fires” again soon, with three ways to get food delivered to you – via the Steers App, Mr D Food and Uber Eats.
*Debonairs* – confirmed it will return for no-contact delivery.
*Rocomamas* – confirmed it will be operating, though limited to areas where Uber Eats and Mr D Food have a footprint.
*Wimpy* – Wimpy said it will deliver “a selection of favourites” at selected restaurants.
*Fishaways* – confirmed it will be back with no contact deliveries.
*Roman’s Pizza* – confirmed it will be open for deliveries in selected areas.
*Mochachos* – confirmed that it will be delivering, but will provide further information on how and where.
*Pizza* *Perfect* – confirmed that it will be open for deliveries from Friday.
*Pizza* *Hut* – indicated that it will be open for deliveries.
*Zebro’s* – confirmed that some stores will be delivering on Friday, with the final list to still be confirmed.
*Andiccio24* – confirmed it will be open for deliveries within a 5km radius of its stores. Orders can be placed online.
*Simply Asia* – confirmed that it will be operating.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Bread rabbit said:


> Congrats on the kids man. Just in time to be able to buy them clothes under l4 of lockdown.My gf just talked with me about a girl at her work whos all pregs and worried about buying clothes. But it seems itll be available from 1 May


Ya that's definitely a relief. We had arranged for some hand-me-downs from relatives and friends, but now we can do our baby shopping. Still trying to see if I can get my hands on a crib and a travel system. I dont think I will need a travel system for now because of the lockdown. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

M.Adhir said:


> Congrats brother. And during such an auspicious period as well. Wishing them and mum a speedy journey home to be with you.


yes indeed, doctor wanted to perform a C-section last week because she was concerned about complications arising from my wife previous C-section and the size of her belly, but We decided that we want them born during Ramzan month.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Now this is the UTMOST load of shxt I have heard this year .
MBB.
South Africa’s *ecommerce and logistics industry calling on the government* to allow online shops to trade freely.

They argue that online shops, combined with contact less delivery, are able to offer a much more hygienic option for people to buy goods than visiting physical stores.

However, the Minister for Trade and Industry Ebrahim Patel previously stated that they are hesitant to allow unfettered ecommerce during lockdown due to concerns over fair competition.

“If we open up any one category – let’s say ecommerce- unavoidably there’s enormous pressure to do the same for physical stores, or spaza shops [aren't they open already ?] for informal traders, so that there’s a fair competition platform,” Patel stated. [ I think he had too much CBD, E-Commerce is a entity on it's own, let the fkn spaza open a web store then -IMHO.]

“We need to make sure that we have a system in place that has wide society support.” [ SO, only rich people buy online ?]

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> DAY 34 - 07:45
> Not too crazy night - bed about 03:00 up just before 7 , So after all our hopes and dreams were shattered last night for vape e-commerce , I think we are totally screwed , I guess if you can get an illegal pack of Winstons ,there is a way to extract nic ,and use that to mix juice - or... just smoke the Winstons ... [joke] - now here is a thought ,
> Vape vendors who sell CBD too , print some ''fake'' CBD juice labels ,stick it on 2 of your best selling juices and discreetly let your customers know which is the 2 juices - sell it at a bit of a mark up , as not to arouse suspicion [and cover your printer ink], and Courier guy it to the consumers, who will love us enough to give it a try ?? BOER MAAK PLAN.


Thats actually not a bad idea i must agree

Where can we place orders  

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Twins, wow blessing x two. Much congrats man. Trust mommy and the babies are doing well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501

Adephi said:


> For all the conspiracy theory hunters, here's one that I might agree with..
> 
> If you google Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma and Adriano Mazzotti you might understand why cigarettes and vape products are banned and the illegal trade allowed to flourish.



First step is critical, from there is a natural evolution represented by simple formula:

1 corrupt politician = P; 1 @Adephi = A

"P / A = Adephi on alert" 

If you multiply that by every corrupt politician on the planet you get:

" (nP * P) / A = nP square / A = Alex Jones" or

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Dwarfy

Nice! Had a good chuckle now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi

alex1501 said:


> First step is critical, from there is a natural evolution represented by simple formula:
> 
> 1 corrupt politician = P; 1 @Adephi = A
> 
> "P / A = Adephi on alert"
> 
> If you multiply that by every corrupt politician on the planet you get:
> 
> " (nP * P) / A = nP square / A = Alex Jones" or
> 
> View attachment 195256



Have no idea what that means but I agree.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ruwaid

@Faiyaz Cheulkar May The Almighty shower his blessings upon you and your family now and always. Congrats bud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> DAY 34 - 07:45
> Not too crazy night - bed about 03:00 up just before 7 , So after all our hopes and dreams were shattered last night for vape e-commerce , I think we are totally screwed , I guess if you can get an illegal pack of Winstons ,there is a way to extract nic ,and use that to mix juice - or... just smoke the Winstons ... [joke] - now here is a thought ,
> Vape vendors who sell CBD too , print some ''fake'' CBD juice labels ,stick it on 2 of your best selling juices and discreetly let your customers know which is the 2 juices - sell it at a bit of a mark up , as not to arouse suspicion [and cover your printer ink], and Courier guy it to the consumers, who will love us enough to give it a try ?? BOER MAAK PLAN.


Jy is net so slim!
A CBD DIY kit ,includes VG, Pg, NIC and flavouring and some CBD to make your own

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

Now that would be the way to go, I like it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

ARYANTO said:


> *Steers* – confirmed it will be “lighting the fires” again soon, with three ways to get food delivered to you – via the Steers App, Mr D Food and Uber Eats.
> *Debonairs* – confirmed it will return for no-contact delivery.
> *Rocomamas* – confirmed it will be operating, though limited to areas where Uber Eats and Mr D Food have a footprint.
> *Wimpy* – Wimpy said it will deliver “a selection of favourites” at selected restaurants.
> *Fishaways* – confirmed it will be back with no contact deliveries.
> *Roman’s Pizza* – confirmed it will be open for deliveries in selected areas.
> *Mochachos* – confirmed that it will be delivering, but will provide further information on how and where.
> *Pizza* *Perfect* – confirmed that it will be open for deliveries from Friday.
> *Pizza* *Hut* – indicated that it will be open for deliveries.
> *Zebro’s* – confirmed that some stores will be delivering on Friday, with the final list to still be confirmed.
> *Andiccio24* – confirmed it will be open for deliveries within a 5km radius of its stores. Orders can be placed online.
> *Simply Asia* – confirmed that it will be operating.


OH YES!! ROCOMAMAS

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid

I was asked this morning by a fellow vaper about expired juices. She has a bag of expired Liqua flavours some expired in 2018 and asked if those were safe to vape. Besides the flavour being bleh, wasn't sure how to answer her. Anyone tried a vape juice that was expired?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Bread rabbit

Ruwaid said:


> I was asked this morning by a fellow vaper about expired juices. She has a bag of expired Liqua flavours some expired in 2018 and asked if those were safe to vape. Besides the flavour being bleh, wasn't sure how to answer her. Anyone tried a vape juice that was expired?


Yes it tastes +-okay but it works to get that nic in the lungs. i Haven't gotten sick from smoking old bottles yet. In-fact i have an old menthol 3mg im going to just add a bit of nic and some grape flavour and make it into one of those knockoff fantasy juices.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@Bread rabbit I guess you right bud. I also have vaped bottles I had steeping for months and months with no real side effect except OCD towards the flavour not being 100% (some tasted much better after the months steep).
She does vape 3mg only though so the transition to 18mg liqua is going to be killer!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Resistance

Ruwaid said:


> I was asked this morning by a fellow vaper about expired juices. She has a bag of expired Liqua flavours some expired in 2018 and asked if those were safe to vape. Besides the flavour being bleh, wasn't sure how to answer her. Anyone tried a vape juice that was expired?



PG/VG shelf life is quite long. The flavour being suspended in PG should be OK but maybe a bit muted. But it's the Nic that degrades or that's what I hear. If it was kept in a cool dark place I would vape it.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Ruwaid said:


> @Bread rabbit I guess you right bud. I also have vaped bottles I had steeping for months and months with no real side effect except OCD towards the flavour not being 100% (some tasted much better after the months steep).
> She does vape 3mg only though so the transition to 18mg liqua is going to be killer!


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-to-make-your-juice-last-longer.t66164/#post-843828
I suggest dilution.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

@Resistance she doesn't have any DIY bases so doubt she might be able unless with her other commercial juices but will inform her. Thanks bru

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bread rabbit

Resistance said:


> PG/VG shelf life is quite long. The flavour being suspended in PG should be OK but maybe a bit muted. But it's the Nic that degrades or that's what I hear. If it was kept in a cool dark place I would vape it.


 Even if it was in a warmish whatever light conditions id still vape it lol "I get a craving like I fiend for nicotine But I don't need a cigarette, know what I mean?" -Rage against the machine
EDIT: That was pure cringe. RATM lyrics is so lame

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501

Ruwaid said:


> @Resistance she doesn't have any DIY bases so doubt she might be able unless with her other commercial juices but will inform her. Thanks bru



What is PG / VG ratio of that Liqua (one I"ve used 4.5 years ago was 70PG / 30VG)?
If that's the case, all she needs is some VG from Dischem.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ruwaid

alex1501 said:


> What is PG / VG ratio of that Liqua (one I"ve used 4.5 years ago was 70PG / 30VG)?
> If that's the case, all she needs is some VG from Dischem.


Great idea bru! Keep forgetting about availability of VG during these times. She mentioned all are 18mg so I'm assuming its 50/50?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

Ruwaid said:


> Great idea bru! Keep forgetting about availability of VG during these times. She mentioned all are 18mg so I'm assuming its 50/50?



It's worth checking it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Ruwaid said:


> @Resistance she doesn't have any DIY bases so doubt she might be able unless with her other commercial juices but will inform her. Thanks bru


Glycerin, available at supermarkets bro. She must check for pure BP or USP (UNSCENTED)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> What is PG / VG ratio of that Liqua (one I"ve used 4.5 years ago was 70PG / 30VG)?
> If that's the case, all she needs is some VG from Dischem.


I got from Spar in Jan. When the car broke. PnP, Shoprite also. Dolly Varden. Older vapers can relate.
I don't vape PG unless it commercial juice so she should try and get a small amount of distilled water ( or make some), although I think it's not necessary. MTL juices are normally high PG.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

UPDATE 20:40 
Up 297 to 5647 
deaths , stable at 103

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

I would still vape that juice if I had no other choice. If nicotine degraded then I’ll chew one or 2 nicotine gums a day to get the fix and enjoy the clouds!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Any link to Govt, announcement icw status/level ? OR is the whole S.A. now on the same level from midnight ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Any link to Govt, announcement icw status/level ? OR is the whole S.A. now on the same level from midnight ?



Unless a minister or somebody wet the bed tonight, we all are level 4.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Unless a minister or somebody wet the bed tonight, we all are level 4.


Yes it’s level 4 minimum. Premiers can upgrade to a higher level but no downgrading is allowed.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## alex1501

Grand Guru said:


> Yes it’s level 4 minimum. Premiers can upgrade to a higher level but no downgrading is allowed.



That sounds exactly as my ISP (easy to upgrade package, no downgrading).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru

vicTor said:


> View attachment 195292


She will acknowledge that he is right but would still disagree with the way he said it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 195292


Epico!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Guys I received a voicemail warning all drivers and people to stay off the roads. It's taking effect from Friday and it will last basically till forever(till lockdown ends) from 20h00 -8PM till 05h00 +/- next morning.
*** Every day roadblocks with fines starting at R5k. And cars etc.will be impounded***
I got this as a warning so I'm just informing you guys. 
Take care and be safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Ugi

Happy level 4 peeps

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Today.
I have just washed out the bottle my freebase NIC used to be in.
I will reuse it again because it's a glass bottle or maybe I should put it on the display as a reminder.
I have slightly more than a quarter bottle salts NIC and I'm thinking of a way to get it back to freebase or close enough.










I know I was just thinking.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Day 35 : My dogs are very happy and confused because of all the people running and walking around this time of the morning ( It is really weird to see people walking outside again and it is very misty this morning " The Fog" anyone? ANYONE?)

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 35 07:00
No increased movement in the ''Grove''. I bathed the doggies yesterday because, with the colder weather approaching they entitled themselves to occupy the vacant space on the bed [land grab]  Level 4 doesn't actually ''do'' anything for me , I still can't buy what I want and whatever I buy won't get delivered till 2021 or there about .Not bragging - the juice situation still seems ok although I need to get mixing over the next few days so the juice can steep at least a week before use .Enjoy [quarantined] workers day . Till later ...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*Petition to lift the ban on cigarette sales gets over 400,000 signatures*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...arette-sales-gets-over-400000-signatures.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Alex

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/hydroxychloroquine-90-percent-chance-helping-155637974.html

screenshot:-



Link to actual study:- https://docs.google.com/document/d/1545C_dJWMIAgqeLEsfo2U8Kq5WprDuARXrJl6N1aDjY/edit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## alex1501

*‘Life Has to Go On’: How Sweden Has Faced the Virus Without a Lockdown*
The country was an outlier in Europe, trusting its people to voluntarily follow the protocols. Many haven’t, but it does not seem to have hurt them.






Full story:
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/28/world/europe/sweden-coronavirus-herd-immunity.html

* WHO lauds lockdown-ignoring Sweden as a ‘model’ for countries going forward *
By Jackie Salo

April 29, 2020 | 3:24pm | Updated 

The World Health Organization lauded Sweden as a “model” for battling the coronavirus as countries lift lockdowns — after the nation controversially refused restrictions.
Dr. Mike Ryan, the WHO’s top emergencies expert, said Wednesday there are “lessons to be learned” from the Scandinavian nation, which has largely relied on citizens to self-regulate.
“I think there’s a perception out that Sweden has not put in control measures and just has allowed the disease to spread,” Ryan told reporters. “Nothing can be further from the truth.”

Full story:
https://nypost.com/2020/04/29/who-lauds-sweden-as-model-for-resisting-coronavirus-lockdown/

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Stranger

This morning I awoke from a dream depicting Cyril with his mask over his eyes and a cigarette poking out of his mouth and the ex presidents ex wife scowling at him, rolling pin in hand.
Now this had me very confused as I do not believe for one second that she knows what to do with a rolling pin.
Both civil and human rights are being broken in SA during this lock down and I can easily see why so many people are being upset. I also question the Gov's insistence on the ciggie and alcohol ban. Perhaps they have reasons that are not being put out there, that we do not know about or that people do not want to speak about. Countries such as the UK have not banned these sales. On the other hand the UK is heading toward the 27 000 dead mark. 

Reasons such as the sharing of cigarettes does not really wash with me as anyone who is serious enough to avoid getting the virus will simply stop the practice, or is the GOV saying that people are too stupid to do that. As far as alcohol is concerned is the Gov saying that we will have mass drunkenness and this will lead to riots on the streets and civil insurrection. We are not seeing that in other countries where booze and smokes are allowed although 5G seems to have raised some Vendetta type action.
I keep getting nagged by the 27 000 deaths though and the images of union officials getting all vus and agitated about the lack of PPE in hospitals, is this a predictor of things that are suspected to come. Are we really only marching in step to a massive second wave that will take our figures to where the UK is? It is all very worrying
Are our politicians being fed the numbers and are they balancing the act of number of deaths versus economic meltdown knowing that there will be an intersection somewhere, are the Draconian measures out there based on science or are our politicians really just stupid or indeed is there something more sinister going on such as socialist or communist grooming.

One thing that has not been talked about much is the super spreader. Patient 31 in South Korea apparently infected hundreds of people by attending church, is this what our Gov fears ? The fact that we still have far too many people living in close proximity to each other with minimum services?

One thing is clear, those of us that survive this will live in a very different world to what we did when 2020 rolled around. Maybe the age of entitlement will change, it certainly looks like our political landscape will and I think the BEE policies will take a major lashing.

Enough for now, the coffee pot is calling, but this only leads me to think what the bloody hell is Bolsanaro thinking calling Covid 19 a "little flu" while in the background there are rumors of mass graves being dug. There are just some individuals that should not have this much power.

01/05/2020
Have the best day you can, don't get angry at the World for we have made it what it is.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Yes it’s level 4 minimum. Premiers can upgrade to a higher level but no downgrading is allowed.





alex1501 said:


> That sounds exactly as my ISP (easy to upgrade package, no downgrading).


You can always check out....,but you can never leave!
Welcome to the Hotel California,such a lovely place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> Thank you short and sound - e -commerce - Can I buy a tank , cotton and vg ? it's e commerce goods and there is no nic or ciggies involved ? asking for a friend



If you find out please let me know. 
I’m also looking for a tank. Colour isn’t important. I’ll take what stock is available.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Agree 12 | Winner 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Raindance

It’s the kind of thing that can only be understood by those that bought the correct qualifications.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Jengz

@Faiyaz Cheulkar Masha Allah La hawla walla Kuwata. May Allah Ta'Allah guide them always, keep them in their parents obedience, be the coolness of your eyes and become the greatest ambassadors of deen. Mubarak my brother.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 195320

Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## Resistance

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 195321

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/mr-hardwicks-cbd
Read carefully!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Braai Time! Having some Mango Beer shandies, it's devine!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Christos said:


> If you find out please let me know.
> I’m also looking for a tank. Colour isn’t important. I’ll take what stock is available.
> View attachment 195316


@Christos , that pictured piece of equipment has a long round extension that I would love to gently insert into the derriere of a certain member of the dictatorship and then ask you to ''squeeze'' on the trigger and not just jerk it - that way it will be smooth sailing all the way to her relatives in N . Korea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Braai Time! Having some Mango Beer shandies, it's devine!
> View attachment 195328
> View attachment 195329


DRS why is there so many cars on your property ? are you planning an illegal gathering ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> DRS why is there so many cars on your property ? are you planning an illegal gathering ?


Lol, my bakkie, father-in-law's bakkie, SWAMBO's car and my work bakkie. Would really not mind having a gathering. Miss my friends!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Interesting reading ...
*South Africa is heading for a humanitarian disaster *
'''She added that easing some regulations by dropping the country to level 4 is more about perception than truly helping the economy.'' *TRUE*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...g-for-a-humanitarian-disaster-sygnia-ceo.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

https://www.pennlive.com/news/2020/...-its-hospitals-will-shift-back-to-normal.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Ruwaid said:


> View attachment 195257



When I drove to the shops at 9.30 this morning, there were still many people calmly ambling along ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *Steers* – confirmed it will be “lighting the fires” again soon, with three ways to get food delivered to you – via the Steers App, Mr D Food and Uber Eats.
> *Debonairs* – confirmed it will return for no-contact delivery.
> *Rocomamas* – confirmed it will be operating, though limited to areas where Uber Eats and Mr D Food have a footprint.
> *Wimpy* – Wimpy said it will deliver “a selection of favourites” at selected restaurants.
> *Fishaways* – confirmed it will be back with no contact deliveries.
> *Roman’s Pizza* – confirmed it will be open for deliveries in selected areas.
> *Mochachos* – confirmed that it will be delivering, but will provide further information on how and where.
> *Pizza* *Perfect* – confirmed that it will be open for deliveries from Friday.
> *Pizza* *Hut* – indicated that it will be open for deliveries.
> *Zebro’s* – confirmed that some stores will be delivering on Friday, with the final list to still be confirmed.
> *Andiccio24* – confirmed it will be open for deliveries within a 5km radius of its stores. Orders can be placed online.
> *Simply Asia* – confirmed that it will be operating.



At times like these I wish that I didn't live in Yzer! Hell, we don't even have a Wimpy here!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Interesting reading ...
> *South Africa is heading for a humanitarian disaster *
> '''She added that easing some regulations by dropping the country to level 4 is more about perception than truly helping the economy.'' *TRUE*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...g-for-a-humanitarian-disaster-sygnia-ceo.html



Seeing that queue stretching for miles and miles makes me feel thoroughly ashamed of myself for becoming impatient in the queue at the supermarket. Reality check.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BeaLea

Alex said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/hydroxychloroquine-90-percent-chance-helping-155637974.html
> 
> screenshot:-
> View attachment 195311
> 
> 
> Link to actual study:- https://docs.google.com/document/d/1545C_dJWMIAgqeLEsfo2U8Kq5WprDuARXrJl6N1aDjY/edit
> 
> View attachment 195312



They should ramp up the production of this. Since they started talking about it, there has been a shortage all over. My mother has lupus and takes it monthly to help with the lupus and has not been able to get at all cos the pharmacies can't keep up with the demand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

I think the way we are ''handled'' at the moment and ppl's reaction to banned items is exactly the same as the ppl in Berlin felt like while watching the wall going up...after WW2.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

UPDATE ... UP 304 to 5951
Deaths : 116

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Ugi

Awee @Dela Rey Steyn i get to see ur chows. .. Ps i also had a braai. No pictures dont care if no one belives me. My stomach knows the truth 
Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 36 and counting 09:30
Noticeable more car/taxi traffic , people are ignoring the rules , pedestrians all over the street ,reminds me of :



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=LQiOA7euaYA&usg=AOvVaw2hXyQY1rUmnDhJU8EKIvDh

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> Day 36 and counting 09:30
> Noticeable more car/taxi traffic , people are ignoring the rules , pedestrians all over the street ,reminds me of :
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=LQiOA7euaYA&usg=AOvVaw2hXyQY1rUmnDhJU8EKIvDh


Saw it also yesterday 
Looks like a normal day,families walking around with no masks on 
People driving around with up to 4 persons in with no masks on 
But wait you will hear them moaning when government decides to take all new "freedom luxuries" away

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Please, look through the over 400 books click on the link to download it for free before *10th May, 2020*
After the deadline you cant asscess it for free.

Kindly forward to those who may need it. *Teachers, business and corporate leaders/workers*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 4


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Please, look through the over 400 books click on the link to download it for free before *10th May, 2020*
> After the deadline you cant asscess it for free.
> 
> Kindly forward to those who may need it. *Teachers, business and corporate leaders/workers*


Thanks bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Please, look through the over 400 books click on the link to download it for free before *10th May, 2020*
> After the deadline you cant asscess it for free.
> 
> Kindly forward to those who may need it. *Teachers, business and corporate leaders/workers*


Having a field day. muchas gracias senior

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hope everyone is keeping safe, tonight I'm being entertained by the dance of the Flames.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

The vaper said:


> Saw it also yesterday
> Looks like a normal day,families walking around with no masks on
> People driving around with up to 4 persons in with no masks on
> But wait you will hear them moaning when government decides to take all new "freedom luxuries" away
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Just a question. Is there difference between those not wearing masks, 4 in a car etc. and you meeting people supplying them with e-juice? Is that legal under lockdown?
Why I want to know is I was waiting for friends in a parking lot to give them some and while waiting saw a Vetkoek place open, people walk in then they tell them to sit in their cars and order and then bring food to cars. Now I dont think that is legal under lockdown, but why would I complain if I do the same?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Finally have some 'friends' over! The boys are all here, Panama Pienaar, Melktert Malan, Good boy Gouws and Oom Taviro..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Finally have some 'friends' over! The boys are all here, Panama Pienaar, Melktert Malan, Good boy Gouws and Oom Taviro..
> View attachment 195375



Lol, Panama Pienaar 
Classic

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mollie

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Just a question. Is there difference between those not wearing masks, 4 in a car etc. and you meeting people supplying them with e-juice? Is that legal under lockdown?
> Why I want to know is I was waiting for friends in a parking lot to give them some and while waiting saw a Vetkoek place open, people walk in then they tell them to sit in their cars and order and then bring food to cars. Now I dont think that is legal under lockdown, but why would I complain if I do the same?


Well it is illegal now to supply someone with juice but we all are taking chances don't we.They say your not allowed to make juice not sure where i've seen it.

Look at it this way if you don't want to wear a mask it's your own choice but it is compulsory now to wear one.

And the take away places is supposed to deliver i think bringing the food to your car is delivery lol

All these rules and stuff many people is ignoring but i heard on the news today that they said that if people doesn't comply with the rules of level 4 they(gov)is gonna movr it back to level 5 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeaLea

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Braai Time! Having some Mango Beer shandies, it's devine!
> View attachment 195328
> View attachment 195329



Those mango beer shandies.... Looks amazing. Now that's all I can think of, hahaha.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BeaLea

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Finally have some 'friends' over! The boys are all here, Panama Pienaar, Melktert Malan, Good boy Gouws and Oom Taviro..
> View attachment 195375



Hahah Melktert Malan. You have some good friends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 37,
I was tired of tarnishing the image of the neighborhood with my front lawn having reached bush levels height so I broke the rules today. I smuggled a guy desperate for work into my house to give the garden a face lift! I’m not sure whether it was a selfish act or an attempt to help a poor guy but to my defense I paid twice the money he asked for and my garden looks really nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## BeaLea

The image below is not for sensitive viewers!
I helped my step brother out with my spare Zeus dual. He called me today to say its spitting and tastes awful. I asked if he had changed the cotton cos that's probably the issue... He says "ya, of course" 

Wellllll. Clearly not. I don't even know how he smoked this for so long. The inside of the tank was disgusting (hence the ear bud) sies, some people just don't deserve nice things 
Totally random post, but had to share the horrors

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Day 37,
> I was tired of tarnishing the image of the neighborhood with my front lawn having reached bush levels height so I broke the rules today. I smuggled a guy desperate for work into my house to give the garden a face lift! I’m not sure whether it was a selfish act or an attempt to help a poor guy but to my defense I paid twice the money he asked for and my garden looks really nice!



We are our gardener 's only form of income, we've been paying full salaries to him and our domestic aswell. These are the people on the forefront that are struggling the most. You did a good thing helping someone out.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

BeaLea said:


> The image below is not for sensitive viewers!
> I helped my step brother out with my spare Zeus dual. He called me today to say its spitting and tastes awful. I asked if he had changed the cotton cos that's probably the issue... He says "ya, of course"
> 
> Wellllll. Clearly not. I don't even know how he smoked this for so long. The inside of the tank was disgusting (hence the ear bud) sies, some people just don't deserve nice things
> Totally random post, but had to share the horrors


To his defense, I had juice from a well known company that make a tank look like that in 1-2 days

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dwarfy

BeaLea said:


> The image below is not for sensitive viewers!
> I helped my step brother out with my spare Zeus dual. He called me today to say its spitting and tastes awful. I asked if he had changed the cotton cos that's probably the issue... He says "ya, of course"
> 
> Wellllll. Clearly not. I don't even know how he smoked this for so long. The inside of the tank was disgusting (hence the ear bud) sies, some people just don't deserve nice things
> Totally random post, but had to share the horrors



Holy sh#t, he must have one helluva immune system there. One puff of that and I’ll sit with a throat infection. They must draw some anti bodies there, sure he’a got the corona cure in his system somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

I agree with @Jean claude Vaaldamme. Some juices are so dark they make your coil and wick look cr@p in no time. It doesn’t take anything away from the flavour.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*LATEST *- up 385 to 6336 
Deaths up 7 to 123

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Taariq404

Anyone with a spare Vaporesso Revenger X NRG Replacement Glass (5ml)? Willing to swap for a coil or two.
Jhb area only


----------



## ARYANTO

*DAY 37 08:40*
Good morning inmates , still quiet outside but not for long , Minister Cele is threatening to shove the level up to 5 again , people just don't listen , this morning there was a post on FB with the fines for contravening the rules, everything is fined @ 1000 for first transgressors . If the control keepers were a bit more visible , govt can make up lost revenue quickly with fines , but alas ,there is no blue or cammo uniform in sight .I 've been out weekly and not once have I been stopped or questioned . Same goes for my cottage-dwellers and neighbours ,and we go to different shopping centers and suburbs - even as far as Edenvale/ Germiston.
Just for interest's sake , had our first ''hungry person'' at the gate yesterday , stating ''not wanting money but tinned food'' [Rather picky] . Know there will be more - disabled doorbell.
*
09:35* Believe it or not - Neighbor got his gardener in to cut lawn etc - I want so hard to bust his balls , but he will know it was me ...fuk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Good morning,

Just woke up feeling as if I was a entry door mat at a clothing store yesterday. 

Started repairing earthquake damage cracks in the house 2 years later as the insurance wormed their way out of that, and haven’t been into hard labour until now due to other factors.  Luckily they aren’t too bad, the ones I got to all stop at the back of the tile at the other side of the wall!  (Bit of sarcasm here) So I’ll be starting again tomorrow morning and I’m going to be needing a lot more premix than initially thought.

Enjoy a sunny and peaceful day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Cigarettes are banned and we will not back down – Government*

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...t-back-down-government.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Don't know : is this good news or tragic news ?
*Here’s the official petrol price for May*
Staff Writer1 May 2020



  
Motorists will see another massive petrol price cut in May, thanks to sharp declines in the price of crude oil.

All grades of petrol will fall by R1.74 per litre from Wednesday, 6 May, while diesel will fall by between R1.56 and R1.61 per litre.

Minister of Mineral Resources and Energy, Gwede Mantashe, said that the rand depreciated, on average, against the dollar during the period under review.

This led to higher contributions to the basic fuel prices of petrol, diesel, and illuminating paraffin, by 33.57 c/l, 41.94 c/l, and 29.98 cl respectively.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

The SABC has come under fire for giving staff above-inflation increases at a time when the country is under massive financial pressure, according to a report by the City Press.

The state-funded broadcaster has given staff salary increases of between 5% – 6%, with government sources stating the move was “shocking” and that the National Treasury would not be pleased.

The SABC’s long history of financial problems – it has not made a profit in six years – and large bailouts received from the government are more reasons the pay increases have been met with disbelief.
*https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...ary-increases-to-staff.html?source=newsletter*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Read on S/Media:
White guy applied for lockdown relief for his small co with 30 workers, 
got turned down because of xyz. Decided to let his 30 go ,let gov't look after them , start employing 30 pale people on Monday to support and help. 
Love this story

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

BeaLea said:


> The image below is not for sensitive viewers!
> I helped my step brother out with my spare Zeus dual. He called me today to say its spitting and tastes awful. I asked if he had changed the cotton cos that's probably the issue... He says "ya, of course"
> 
> Wellllll. Clearly not. I don't even know how he smoked this for so long. The inside of the tank was disgusting (hence the ear bud) sies, some people just don't deserve nice things
> Totally random post, but had to share the horrors


He most probably vaped a NET or something. Maybe also a DIY NET.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The Girls went on a Coke [*ZOO COOKIES IS ON HIATUS* [[and the price jumped R4-5.00 because of increase of egg prices ]] - I picked up 4 kg in the last couple of weeks] and ciggie hunt - got a store that do have Stuyvesant @ R100 for 20 [we should have stocked up on ciggs not vape juice ]
They got no name brand - R55 for 20 - cheapest , menthol going for R65 .The shopowner proudly states that he have ''more than enough'' stock. No wonder that old cow don't want to lift the ban , her buddy must be making a KILLING !!!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## FireDragon

Day 37 of lockdown (day 1378 of self-isolating):

I have been working from home since 2016.... nothing has really changed for me. Work is way busier as it is a US-based academic website.

My new puppy mouse is keeping me busy. Black and Tan mini Dachshund. Damn.. for something with such small legs... he is a fast lil' f'ker!







*screams in panic* Just cracked my last bottle of vape juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> The Girls went on a Coke [*ZOO COOKIES IS ON HIATUS* [[and the price jumped R4-5.00 because of increase of egg prices ]] - I picked up 4 kg in the last couple of weeks] and ciggie hunt - got a store that do have Stuyvesant @ R100 for 20 [we should have stocked up on ciggs not vape juice ]
> They got no name brand - R55 for 20 - cheapest , menthol going for R65 .The shopowner proudly states that he have ''more than enough'' stock. No wonder that old cow don't want to lift the ban , her buddy must be making a KILLING !!!!


Same thing around here with stinkies we had friends paying 1k a carton and complained with a smile about the price but refuses to vape.
I also think that's why they don't want to re-open the vape outlets it will give people more vuma to convert to vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

_Just to curb my curiosity_ : HOW MUCH BAILOUT HAS BEEN PAID TO S.A.A.?
*Since 1994 the government has given SAA more than R57,000,000,000 in bailouts.*
Nov 18, 2019
and just for fun - *ESKOM*:
The table below shows the Eskom bailouts and re-capitalizations since the company was formed in 1923.

*Eskom Bailouts and Re-Capitalizations
Year* *Bailouts*
1923 to 2008 *No bailouts*
2008/2009 *R10 billion*
2009/2010 *R30 billion*
2010/2011 *R20 billion*
2011/2012 —
2012/2013 *R0.7 billion*
2013/2014 —
2014/2015 —
2015/2016 *R23 billion*
2016/2017 —
2017/2018 —
2018/2019 —
2019/2020 *R49 billion*
2020/2021 *R56 billion*
2021/2022 *R33 billion*
2022/2023 *R23 billion*
*Total* *R244.7 billion*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

And seeing ARYANTO is HUNTING on Google , let's check ...
*SARS Commissioner Edward Kieswetter said* the *losses in tax revenue* from beer and alcohol in April were:


R664 million lost in excise duties from beer.
R300 million lost in excise duties from wine.
R400 million lost in excise duties from spirits.
R300 million lost in duties from cigarettes.
“So, year to date, our under recovery from these activities is R1.5 billion and we’re just through the first month,” said Kieswetter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> _Just to curb my curiosity_ : HOW MUCH BAILOUT HAS BEEN PAID TO S.A.A.?
> *Since 1994 the government has given SAA more than R57,000,000,000 in bailouts.*
> Nov 18, 2019
> and just for fun - *ESKOM*:
> The table below shows the Eskom bailouts and re-capitalizations since the company was formed in 1923.
> 
> *Eskom Bailouts and Re-Capitalizations
> Year* *Bailouts*
> 1923 to 2008 *No bailouts*
> 2008/2009 *R10 billion*
> 2009/2010 *R30 billion*
> 2010/2011 *R20 billion*
> 2011/2012 —
> 2012/2013 *R0.7 billion*
> 2013/2014 —
> 2014/2015 —
> 2015/2016 *R23 billion*
> 2016/2017 —
> 2017/2018 —
> 2018/2019 —
> 2019/2020 *R49 billion*
> 2020/2021 *R56 billion*
> 2021/2022 *R33 billion*
> 2022/2023 *R23 billion*
> *Total* *R244.7 billion*


Wow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie

Resistance said:


> Wow!


Thats VERY shocking

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Wanna buy a pineapple ?*

On the the first day of the nationwide Covid-19 lockdown in March, the Johannesburg fresh produce market sold 10,000 pineapples or so. On April 6 and 7 — a few days ahead of the Easter weekend — 60,000 pineapples were sold, reports BusinessLIVE.

Then this past Monday, volumes skyrocketed to 90,000 pineapples on the day.

Prices have responded — while pineapples sold for about R12.50 a kilo in March , they have shot up 80% to R22.50 last weekend.

*Ingredients:*

2 large ripe pineapples

4- 5 litres freshly boiled water (the amount depends on the size of the pineapples)

4 cups (800g) sugar or more to taste

Ice and fresh pineapple slices (optional), to serve

*How to brew it:*


Remove the green stalks from the pineapples and rinse and scrub the fruit well.
Using a sharp knife, cut the pineapple (skin included) into pieces.
Place the pineapple in the bucket and pour over the boiling water. Add the sugar and stir to dissolve.
Cover with a clean dishcloth and leave in a warm place for 2-3 days. The longer you leave the mixture the more it will ferment.
Strain mixture through a fine sieve, a muslin cloth or a piece of netting. Pour into the cooldrink bottles; don't seal the bottles too tightly*.
Chill and serve with lots of ice and a slice of pineapple if desired.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Timwis

Sunday, so about to put a Pork Joint in the oven for a traditional Sunday Roast, would have lamb every Sunday but it's just too damn expensive!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *DAY 37 08:40*
> Good morning inmates , still quiet outside but not for long , Minister Cele is threatening to shove the level up to 5 again , people just don't listen , this morning there was a post on FB with the fines for contravening the rules, everything is fined @ 1000 for first transgressors . If the control keepers were a bit more visible , govt can make up lost revenue quickly with fines , but alas ,there is no blue or cammo uniform in sight .I 've been out weekly and not once have I been stopped or questioned . Same goes for my cottage-dwellers and neighbours ,and we go to different shopping centers and suburbs - even as far as Edenvale/ Germiston.
> Just for interest's sake , had our first ''hungry person'' at the gate yesterday , stating ''not wanting money but tinned food'' [Rather picky] . Know there will be more - disabled doorbell.
> *
> 09:35* Believe it or not - Neighbor got his gardener in to cut lawn etc - I want so hard to bust his balls , but he will know it was me ...fuk.



How on earth did he even manage to do that?


----------



## Hooked

FireDragon said:


> Day 37 of lockdown (day 1378 of self-isolating):
> 
> I have been working from home since 2016.... nothing has really changed for me. Work is way busier as it is a US-based academic website.
> 
> My new puppy mouse is keeping me busy. Black and Tan mini Dachshund. Damn.. for something with such small legs... he is a fast lil' f'ker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *screams in panic* Just cracked my last bottle of vape juice!



What a beautiful pic @FireDragon!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

I think that's Orions Belt/ Three Sisters.
At least that's what I thought it's called.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> I think that's Orions Belt/ Three Sisters.
> At least that's what I thought it's called.
> 
> View attachment 195431


It is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*update*
up 447 to 6783
deaths 131

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> *update*
> up 447 to 6783
> deaths 131


At this pace we should expect a total lockdown again in 3 weeks maximum

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 38,
It’s the end of the long weekend and I enjoyed it thoroughly. This lockdown has been very beneficial for my credit card! 
No online shopping, no compulsive buying and on going to the shops to kill time.
The kids are going to bed a bit later than usual as the online schooling starts only at 9am so we watch movies together almost every night and we play board games.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Hmmmm

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> Day 38,
> It’s the end of the long weekend and I enjoyed it thoroughly. This lockdown has been very beneficial for my credit card!
> No online shopping, no compulsive buying and on going to the shops to kill time.
> The kids are going to bed a bit later than usual as the online schooling starts only at 9am so we watch movies together almost every night and we play board games.


Saving money will be one of the very few Silver Linings for some but it's those who because of this are not earning any money to save i feel for!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> At this pace we should expect a total lockdown again in 3 weeks maximum


this time it's level 10, 30 mins out for shopping , *that's all* . capish ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> this time it's level 10, 30 mins out for shopping , *that's all* . capish ?



And they confiscate your 2l pineapple beer.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> At this pace we should expect a total lockdown again in 3 weeks maximum



Yeah I think they need to reconsider this lockdown though.
Alot of what is being forced on us doesn't seem to be thought out properly.
Becoming somewhat totalitarian.

Nevermind the financial impact which most of us will never live long enough to recover fully from. Maybe our grandkids will see the economic recovery. We won't, neither will our kids.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> At this pace we should expect a total lockdown again in 3 weeks maximum




Unless something insane happens, we'll carry on in 4 for a while, there has been sustained community transmission for a while now which means the horse has bolted, it will continue to climb at an exponential rate just hopefully at a pace that's manageable. They know this too it's why we bought extra medical staff from overseas. The projection of 60-70% population infection will probably come to pass, especially considering that 50% of Gauteng's positive cases have been the low presenting/asymptomatic types.

Most countries have said two things, confirmed infections are out by a factor of at least ten, and by the first confirmed case the disease has been circulating for 6 weeks. Remember the first confirmed case here, only presented symptoms on day three of being in the country, which means the two days when a person is most infectious was already at the airport and in between, we only found that guy because he did the right thing and his GP did the right thing. How many people got through the airport measures (mostly being questionnaires and thermal cameras for body temp check)?

Myself, I had really bad red eyes, post nasal and the worst dry cough I have ever had in Feb, lasted two weeks, my GP said I didn't meet requirements for tests, and until they develop reliable antibody tests I'll never know. The projected infections are only as slow as the lock down has been in effect, so they projected 7k roughly three weeks ago, not quite at 7, but it's almost there but three weeks late so there has been a bit of suppression but mainly they have done well at mitigation. In all reality most high density urban areas probably have way more infections.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## blujeenz

Pity we dont have a constitution to protect us in these trying times, like the Americans do.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> And seeing ARYANTO on Google ...
> *SARS Commissioner Edward Kieswetter said* the losses in tax revenue from beer and alcohol in April were:
> 
> 
> R664 million lost in excise duties from beer.
> R300 million lost in excise duties from wine.
> R400 million lost in excise duties from spirits.
> R300 million lost in duties from cigarettes.
> “So, year to date, our under recovery from these activities is R1.5 billion and we’re just through the first month,” said Kieswetter.


As long as they get paid what do they care. With that figures and people still living in shacks you wonder alot what's happening with it. And then there's unemployment.
They could have used some of that funds to start something beneficial for the economy ,but capitalism rejects that option.


M.Adhir said:


> Yeah I think they need to reconsider this lockdown though.
> Alot of what is being forced on us doesn't seem to be thought out properly.
> Becoming somewhat totalitarian.
> 
> Nevermind the financial impact which most of us will never live long enough to recover fully from. Maybe our grandkids will see the economic recovery. We won't, neither will our kids.



Once your down 'n broke there's only one way forward and that's up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

A look into the "state of the art" quarantine facility at Nasrec. I would rather just stay at home.

https://rekordeast.co.za/lnn/102885...look-inside-the-quarantine-facility-at-nasrec

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> A look into the "state of the art" quarantine facility at Nasrec. I would rather just stay at home.
> 
> https://rekordeast.co.za/lnn/102885...look-inside-the-quarantine-facility-at-nasrec
> 
> View attachment 195446


They just forgot to add this somewhere in the corner.of the cell

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> As long as they get paid what do they care. With that figures and people still living in shacks you wonder alot what's happening with it. And then there's unemployment.
> They could have used some of that funds to start something beneficial for the economy ,but capitalism rejects that option.
> 
> 
> Once your down 'n broke there's only one way forward and that's up.


The problem is -decline is swift and totally disastrous - UP is a looong way .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> A look into the "state of the art" quarantine facility at Nasrec. I would rather just stay at home.
> 
> https://rekordeast.co.za/lnn/102885...look-inside-the-quarantine-facility-at-nasrec
> 
> View attachment 195446


So this virus is house trained NOT to jump over those half assed partitioning ?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 38 , 05:15
Good morning everybody , there is nothing new to complain about -yet , It was another all niter , not tired ,too stressed about financials [I know different but my mind goes on it's own mission , like worst case etc...] - Interesting question , If UIF pay your salary via your employer , do you pay tax on it again or is it straight into your pocket ? Imagine paying UIF on money from UIF as well. I think too much.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Adephi said:


> A look into the "state of the art" quarantine facility at Nasrec. I would rather just stay at home.
> 
> https://rekordeast.co.za/lnn/102885...look-inside-the-quarantine-facility-at-nasrec
> 
> View attachment 195446


That is a crazy small area

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Day 38 , 05:15
> Good morning everybody , there is nothing new to complain about -yet , It was another all niter , not tired ,too stressed about financials [I know different but my mind goes on it's own mission , like worst case etc...] - Interesting question , If UIF pay your salary via your employer , do you pay tax on it again or is it straight into your pocket ? Imagine paying UIF on money from UIF as well. I think too much.



Not too sure (as in don't have experience) but I believe they pay you directly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> So this virus is house trained NOT to jump over those half assed partitioning ?



Forget the virus, what if your neighbour was binging on some extra hot biryanis before got locked up.

Edit : @Dela Rey Steyn we know what has been on your menu these last few weeks. No crossing provincial borders for you.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

MY BROADBAND :
*All South African employees must wear masks at work: labour minister*
SA News3 May 2020



  
With a number of workers set to return to work from Monday under level 4 of lockdown, the Labour Department has drafted the minimum guidelines for employers to ensure the workplace is safe for returning employees.

These guidelines come as government gradually reopens the economy under level 4 of lockdown while ensuring that the spread of Covid-19 is contained.

Under these guidelines, returning employees must wear masks at work. Employers must also require members of the public entering a workplace to wear masks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

11:16 
Back from the shops , cat food , dog food ,tomatoes , batteries for the scale and electricity , oh and a new mouse for pc , mine is dying of old age, business as usual , people walking in clusters and nothing wrong with the world , no masks, no problems. Today the other neighbor's garden person is cleaning yard and pavement , chatting with the gogo's on the corner .No patrols ...yet ? ah well let's go grab late breakfast

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ruwaid

ARYANTO said:


> Day 38 , 05:15
> Good morning everybody , there is nothing new to complain about -yet , It was another all niter , not tired ,too stressed about financials [I know different but my mind goes on it's own mission , like worst case etc...] - Interesting question , If UIF pay your salary via your employer , do you pay tax on it again or is it straight into your pocket ? Imagine paying UIF on money from UIF as well. I think too much.


 @ARYANTO its the UIF TERS benefit that is free from SDL, UIF and tax bud. Your employer can pay either a lower salary and claim an additional amount to make up the loss from UIF. And then claim the entire amount from UIF if you are not getting any salary during the lockdown. Entire amount I don't mean your entire salary unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Adephi said:


> Not too sure (as in don't have experience) but I believe they pay you directly.


Your employer will need to setup a dedicated account (although not always the case) for these payments to go into when it comes from UIF. The employer then has a limited time to distribute these funds to their employees.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Good day fellow vapers.
I hope your having a good day, because there's sad news all around.
https://www-dispatchlive-co-za.cdn....w-infections-and-eight-new-deaths-in-one-day/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> The problem is -decline is swift and totally disastrous - UP is a looong way .


Good and valid point. 
The way it looks.


The way I see it.
If I see a light at the end of the tunnel there's a way out. 
Follow the light

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## BeaLea

Beautiful sunset. Went to check in on my mom. We social distanced and had a cup of coffee in the garden. It was just what we both needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So I see two people have died, homebrew beer/alcohol suspected. Estate agent and her husband/partner

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Mollie

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So I see two people have died, homebrew beer/alcohol suspected. Estate agent and her husband/partner


Where was this and what beer did they bre

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Adhir

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So I see two people have died, homebrew beer/alcohol suspected. Estate agent and her husband/partner



Yeah I saw an article also. 
The one I saw was Port Nolloth


----------



## Adephi

Went to the shops with my wife today. Wearing masks and social distancing as required. Got home and realised brought back the wrong wife.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Mollie

Adephi said:


> Went to the shops with my wife today. Wearing masks and social distancing as required. Got home and realised brought back the wrong wife.


Lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 39,
Can someone explain to me why on earth should we waste money on fumigating or spraying bleach water in offices before people can come back to work? Is the bloody virus dormant and waiting for them to come back to work
I’m already missing the Level 5.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Day 39,
> Can someone explain to me why on earth should we waste money on fumigating or spraying bleach water in offices before people can come back to work? Is the bloody virus dormant and waiting for them to come back to work
> I’m already missing the Level 5.



I think its more for peace of mind. People feel more at ease when something is done rather than nothing.

The same with schools. Principals were ordered to return to schools to coordinate sterilisation of classrooms. Nobody has been there for over a month.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah I saw an article also.
> The one I saw was Port Nolloth


Fresh batch of Guava Beer. Don't know what those people brewed with. But I'm still here, don't worry guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*Up to 2 MAY 2020.*

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Zim president 's attitude ... say no more.
President Emmerson Mnangagwa said: “The economy can die and it can be resuscitated now or in future — it doesn’t matter.”

More Zim news:
Smuggling between South Africa and Zimbabwe is rife in Musina, Limpopo. Zimbabweans, facing a dire food security situation, can no longer buy food in the town as the coronavirus pandemic has led to the closure of the border to South Africa. Despite the erection of a R37 million fence, which was completed on April 20 2020, food is still regularly being smuggled into Zimbabwe.

* SA’s R37m Covid fence ‘joke’ **''Patricia se heining''*
* Hasty barrier laughed off by Zimbabwe’s many border hoppers *
*https://www.timeslive.co.za/sunday-times/news/2020-04-26-sas-r37m-covid-fence-joke/*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Zim president 's attitude ... say no more.
> President Emmerson Mnangagwa said: “The economy can die and it can be resuscitated now or in future — it doesn’t matter.”


He is right, things can only get better in Zimbabwe. The economy there has been gasping for a long while!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Zim president 's attitude ... say no more.
> President Emmerson Mnangagwa said: “The economy can die and it can be resuscitated now or in future — it doesn’t matter.”



The economy can't die if it doesn't exist.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> *Up to 2 MAY 2020.*


You can post the new stats and its bad

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

The vaper said:


> You can post the new stats and its bad
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


*OK update 4/5/20 21:10
UP 437 TO 7220
138 DEATHS.*

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> I think its more for peace of mind. People feel more at ease when something is done rather than nothing.
> 
> The same with schools. Principals were ordered to return to schools to coordinate sterilisation of classrooms. Nobody has been there for over a month.


 And I guess all the new companies getting the contracts with an exception here and there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Day 39,
> Can someone explain to me why on earth should we waste money on fumigating or spraying bleach water in offices before people can come back to work? Is the bloody virus dormant and waiting for them to come back to work
> I’m already missing the Level 5.


Job creation. There must be a reason to make sure their cousins, family members and close friends make money.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

*Another KZN hospital closes its doors after two babies, 14 others test positive for Covid-19*
https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...14-others-test-positive-for-covid-19-20200505
5 May 2020

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Room Fogger

If you are using the time window to exercise make sure you keep moving, this is in my eyes the lowest we can go and will take something really exceptional to beat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Day 39 - 10:00*
Mumble, mumble, grumble , difficult to wake up this morning , a friend's call shattered my fragile sleep '' I have decided to stop smoking , do you have a setup for me ''
I am not a morning person , my sleep routine is fkd , if I sleep , let me sleep ,otherwise a baby thundercloud wakes up .Now friends , how do you respond to that ? So down we dive - there is a Drag , Revtech, Moonbox ,Mechman,Ranker - and more - which child do I love less ?
Tank is easy, Voopoo tank that I won - not too keen on buying coils every 2 weeks . So - no hassles there .
Batteries 2 18650's that is halfway decent - sorry no charger , she will use the charge cable, oh , now juice ...only juice that I'm willing to let go is about half a small bottle of 3mg Infusion from VC19.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I just received a vapemail from vaporesso, it came from china !! And we are are not able to ship locally but sti getting international mail

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid

@Faiyaz Cheulkar was it the Target PM80 kit that came?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I just received a vapemail from vaporesso, it came from china !! And we are are not able to ship locally but sti getting international mail
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Did they send a mask with it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

I only wake up at 9 am these days because we are awake till all hours of the early morning so I still have to walk around my house for exercise!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> I only wake up at 9 am these days because we are awake till all hours of the early morning so I still have to walk around my house for exercise!
> View attachment 195524
> View attachment 195525
> View attachment 195526
> View attachment 195527
> View attachment 195528
> View attachment 195529
> View attachment 195530
> View attachment 195531


Not to worry Rob. At least you get to go in straight lines.



Regards

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi

For 5 days now I got up early, started at 06:00 with my jog untill 09:00. This morning my neighbour tells me its not compulsory. How are we suppose to know these things?!

Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Ruwaid said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar was it the Target PM80 kit that came?


No it's the osmall kit

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Did they send a mask with it?


Nope. No masks in it. I sent them a PM to inform there are no masks. Let's see what they reply

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Seems like the President of Tanzania has a few tricks up his sleeve... noice.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ent-questions-coronavirus-tests-idUSKBN22G295

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

blujeenz said:


> Seems like the President of Tanzania has a few tricks up his sleeve... noice.
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ent-questions-coronavirus-tests-idUSKBN22G295
> View attachment 195547


So paw paw and goat should be avoided at this time

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

Resistance said:


> So paw paw and goat should be avoided at this time


Thank goodness they didnt test any other fruits.
The street walkers on Voortrekker Rd would have caught an earful..._"voetsek, your mango's vrot."
_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

blujeenz said:


> Thank goodness they didnt test any other fruits.
> The street walkers on Voortrekker Rd would have caught an earful..._"voetsek, your mango's vrot."
> _


Hier's jou Corona fruit.(China fruit)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

blujeenz said:


> Thank goodness they didnt test any other fruits.
> The street walkers on Voortrekker Rd would have caught an earful..._"voetsek, your mango's vrot."
> _


Seriously, I'm thinking could it be true that the paw paw was really positive. The goat is not so hard to believe. The fruit makes me wonder, really wonder!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

Resistance said:


> Seriously, I'm thinking could it be true that the paw paw was really positive. The goat is not so hard to believe. The fruit makes me wonder, really wonder!


Yep, sketchy.
Perhaps they suspected the tests of being contaminated because no negative results were mentioned in the article.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid

Not sure wtf is up with those kits but I think its better more kits should test positive than negative.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Ruwaid said:


> Not sure wtf is up with those kits but I think its better more kits should test positive than negative.


Two things are at play:

1.There has been a surge in low quality garbage coming out, and desperate governments being taken for ride.
2. Some test kits have been contaminated in two ways, some have dirt etc in them and some have been seen to literally been having contaminated by SARS-COV-2 (not on purpose by during production).

Someone got a nice kick back to buy trash on behalf of the government.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> Two things are at play:
> 
> 1.There has been a surge in low quality garbage coming out, and desperate governments being taken for ride.
> 2. Some test kits have been contaminated in two ways, some have dirt etc in them and some have been seen to literally been having contaminated by SARS-COV-2 (not on purpose by during production).
> 
> Someone got a nice kick back to buy trash on behalf of the government.



Or maybe, just maybe the tests were done right and in the right manner with quality controlled kits and were screwed because this virus was designed to infect everything and all the beauty pageant entrants from the 80's till now's wishes for world peace didn't come true.

Or someone is making money off positive numbers rolling off the production floor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Resistance said:


> Or maybe, just maybe the tests were done right and in the right manner with quality controlled kits and were screwed because this virus was designed to infect everything and all the beauty pageant entrants from the 80's till now's wishes for world peace didn't come true.
> 
> Or someone is making money off positive numbers rolling off the production floor.




Well I can tell you right now that I highly doubt that fruit has ACE 2 receptors, but it can infect cats (domestic and big cats), ferrets, bats and there has been one or two dogs (all confirmed no hype/conspiracy - which SARS1, and MERS all can infect too) so I don't know about the goat, maybe a possibility. Considering many many countries are being accused of under reporting infections/deaths, the only people making cash off of positives results are companies rolling out fake tests, shoddy tests, shoddy PPE, fake PPE, and malfunctioning ventilators, and I guess any of the assholes manipulating stocks. 
.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Day 40 13:00*
Last night's stats = 7572 up 352 from 04/05 -passed - 148.
Late yesterday afternoon , our power went out , just 4 houses in our block , on the phone to City power , reported it , went to bed hungry . 01:45 this morning a SMS ''Resolved''- still no power . 08:00 reported again - new ref nr . wait ... get call from City power ''it's resolved '' FXXK NO ,
NOT RESOLVED, 11:00 3 dudes in a van rocks up - ''There is a faulty wire , we will fix it .'' [thank you for doing your job] .

Yesterday on FB - NEW QUEEN SIZE @ 5999 normally 10999 , well I have been sleeping on a cast iron giant bed for the last 16 years , time to upgrade - 
Got it even cheaper, Queen plus delivery for 5400 . 45 min's after EFT - PEEP PEEP at the gate - YASSS! 1 new bed , sealed and delivered -fastest delivery ever . With the blackout , went to bed at 21:00 and up at 8 - ok - now to get rid of the Iron giant , onto what's app group , not 4 min's later , bed donated to poorer family .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> Well I can tell you right now that I highly doubt that fruit has ACE 2 receptors, but it can infect cats (domestic and big cats), ferrets, bats and there has been one or two dogs (all confirmed no hype/conspiracy - which SARS1, and MERS all can infect too) so I don't know about the goat, maybe a possibility. Considering many many countries are being accused of under reporting infections/deaths, the only people making cash off of positives results are companies rolling out fake tests, shoddy tests, shoddy PPE, fake PPE, and malfunctioning ventilators, and I guess any of the assholes manipulating stocks.
> .


And those selling stinkies for R145 a pack of 20.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> Well I can tell you right now that I highly doubt that fruit has ACE 2 receptors, but it can infect cats (domestic and big cats), ferrets, bats and there has been one or two dogs (all confirmed no hype/conspiracy - which SARS1, and MERS all can infect too) so I don't know about the goat, maybe a possibility. Considering many many countries are being accused of under reporting infections/deaths, the only people making cash off of positives results are companies rolling out fake tests, shoddy tests, shoddy PPE, fake PPE, and malfunctioning ventilators, and I guess any of the assholes manipulating stocks.
> .


Maybe the fruit wasn't washed or the knife wasn't clean. Or someone sneezed on the paw paw. They say this thing lives on surfaces. Something is definitely not right and conspiracy theory material.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Hou vas jou matras !
MY BROADBAND:
South Africans can expect to be hit hard by load-shedding before the end of June 2020, according to energy expert Ted Blom.

Blom told MyBroadband that as demand increases due to heavy industry, such as mining and smelting coming back online, Eskom could face problems from as soon as next week.

By the end of June, increased demand due to the winter season paired with a lack of new maintenance and problems associated with reactivating disabled power units will result in heavy load-shedding, Blom said.

“The moment that the full demand comes onto the system, you will see fireworks second to none,” Blom said. “I’m expecting transformers to blow up and boilers to malfunction.”

“I would not be surprised if we see the worst load-shedding we have ever seen by the end of June.”

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Resistance said:


> Maybe the fruit wasn't washed or the knife wasn't clean. Or someone sneezed on the paw paw. They say this thing lives on surfaces. Something is definitely not right and conspiracy theory material.



Surfaces that carry disease are called fomites, even influenza spreads this way, it's why I wish people would wash their damn hands with soap all year round, and it can stay active on surfaces yes. I don't like the word "live" with viruses because they aren't really alive. I'm convinced that a fruit would look very different on a swab, honestly think this is just down to really bad lab tech work and/or really shit tests bought from some dodgy company. Honestly we've been aware of this family of viruses for a long time, and even these really bad ones for over a decade, the funding for their research was pulled by many governments over the last 5-7 years, because "other things" were more important. That's why all the vaccine conspiracies and what not drive me crazy. Many smart people were warning over this and no one was listening. I hope we put way more in to STEM after this and make sure our children get a more active interest in STEM too. But you aren't wrong, there are movers and shakers moving and shaking during this crisis. 

There are worse viruses out there, and possible viral re-combinations like H5N1(avian flu) and H1N1 (swine flu). Even worse things like prion disease that we are being exposed to. This is just our test run.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*We want beer !*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...hol-under-these-conditions/?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> *We want beer !*
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...hol-under-these-conditions/?source=newsletter



All this beer talk make me feel like brewing a batch of soup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> All this beer talk make me feel like brewing a batch of soup.


''STRONGLY DISAGREE'' , Make me want to gather some buddies and start tunneling towards the nearest TOPS.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> ''STRONGLY DISAGREE'' , Make me want to gather some buddies and start tunneling towards the nearest TOPS.


Bro, why does everybody take their troubles out on Tops. They have been robbed more in this lockdown than any other bottle store
The one close to us has been boarded up Good Friday already.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> Bro, why does everybody take their troubles out on Tops. They have been robbed more in this lockdown than any other bottle store
> The one close to us has been boarded up Good Friday already.



Because "Checkers Liquor Store" and "Liqour City" is way too descriptive of our intentions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I have not had one "dop" this whole lockdown. Think I had enough when I was young, just dont feel like it anymore. Everyone still buy me brandy for xmas and birthdays, probably have more than 10 bottles standing around.
Maybe braai tomorrow with RiekieLouw

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Bro, why does everybody take their troubles out on Tops. They have been robbed more in this lockdown than any other bottle store
> The one close to us has been boarded up Good Friday already.


Now you can tunnel , break through and load up and no one will see you !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I have not had one "dop" this whole lockdown. Think I had enough when I was young, just dont feel like it anymore. Everyone still buy me brandy for xmas and birthdays, probably have more than 10 bottles standing around.
> Maybe braai tomorrow with RiekieLouw


pse forward your home address to: ..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I just received a vapemail from vaporesso, it came from china !! And we are are not able to ship locally but sti getting international mail
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



And today I received vape mail from Moti! DHL here in CT has been holding it for a month because of it being non-essential, but suddenly today it was delivered. And just as I was about to go shopping too! (They hadn't informed me that it was going to be delivered).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> If you are using the time window to exercise make sure you keep moving, this is in my eyes the lowest we can go and will take something really exceptional to beat.
> View attachment 195518



@Room Fogger it gets worse. 

*“Nightmarish experience” – CT parents arrested after toddler wanders onto beach*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2011750...nts-arrested-after-toddler-wanders-onto-beach

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *Day 39 - 10:00*
> Mumble, mumble, grumble , difficult to wake up this morning , a friend's call shattered my fragile sleep '' I have decided to stop smoking , do you have a setup for me ''
> I am not a morning person , my sleep routine is fkd , if I sleep , let me sleep ,otherwise a baby thundercloud wakes up .Now friends , how do you respond to that ? So down we dive - there is a Drag , Revtech, Moonbox ,Mechman,Ranker - and more - which child do I love less ?
> Tank is easy, Voopoo tank that I won - not too keen on buying coils every 2 weeks . So - no hassles there .
> Batteries 2 18650's that is halfway decent - sorry no charger , she will use the charge cable, oh , now juice ...only juice that I'm willing to let go is about half a small bottle of 3mg Infusion from VC19.
> View attachment 195520



@ARYANTO Your friend "decided" to stop smoking? It's amazing how many people have suddenly decided to stop smoking. And when cigarettes are on sale again, I wonder if they will "undecide"?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger it gets worse.
> 
> *“Nightmarish experience” – CT parents arrested after toddler wanders onto beach*
> https://www.all4women.co.za/2011750...nts-arrested-after-toddler-wanders-onto-beach


This is a sad day for SA when something like this happens, and even worse that it is allowed to happen imho.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

LATENIGHT UPDATE
UP 236 to 7808 
Deaths 153.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> This is a sad day for SA when something like this happens, and even worse that it is allowed to happen imho.


Why are the only targeting Muizenberg - yesterday and now this ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Resistance said:


> Maybe the fruit wasn't washed or the knife wasn't clean. Or someone sneezed on the paw paw. They say this thing lives on surfaces. Something is definitely not right and conspiracy theory material.



You're in good company, *Q* seems to think its conspiracy material too. 


4120

*Pawpaw Fruit Tests Positive For COVID-19, CBS Stages and Fakes COVID-19 Reporting 
Q*!!Hs1Jq13jV6 6 May 2020 - 5:34:29 PM

Pawpaw positive COVID-19 test result?
Staged *[FAKE]* CBS COVID-19 reporting?
Q

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Room Fogger said:


> This is a sad day for SA when something like this happens, and even worse that it is allowed to happen imho.


The problem is people always tell the story to benefit their side. We know how many arrogant people are around and they think they can do what they want, so wouldnt amaze me if these people let their kid play on beach on purpose and when caught now they have different story.
Ever hear anyone making accident and say its their fault? Always a dog or pothole or other driver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 42, 5am
I’m taking my car for service today. Was spending most of my days this week visiting private facilities and old age homes to raise awareness, assess readiness and give some practical advice to curb the epidemic. I was pleased at times, but also shocked in other instances by the lack of good will of some institutions to cooperate. Money is at stake I guess. I remember now why I never really enjoyed the private sector... a private hospital is asking their employees to buy their own PPE. They were also the most arrogant and defensive when questioned about their procedures. I wouldn’t be surprised to see them forced to close “shop” in the near future. Stay safe fellow vapers...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis

Over 30,000 now died in the UK second to only the US but when considering populations it's grim. Still between 600 and 800 dying a day and the rumours are lockdown will start being eased from Monday. We were too late going into lockdown and looks like we will be easing lockdown far too early. Double whammy that can only lead to disaster!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ARYANTO

DAY 41 - 05:58
Good morning Vapers , seems like I lost a day somewhere , @Grand Guru is at 42 already , well who can blame me ? Bed late , up early , nothing new . What fazes me the most is the total disregard from people for the rules , saw again groups forming on corners , mother and ducklings going to the corner shop , one in the tummy ,one on the tit and two in tow , maybe the baby sitter weren't paid , who knows ? Let's see what the day delivers...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

* Newly discovered Comet Swan is currently gliding across South African skies…*
Local astronomer, *Heine Wieben Rasmussen*, has captured a series of spectacular images of Comet Swan from the remote mountains of the Cederberg in South Africa, where he owns Bliss & Stars, a mindfulness and astronomy retreat, with his wife Daria.
Rasmussen said the reason he was able to obtain the photographs was the darkness of the sky: “I am very fortunate to live in the Cederberg in a dark sky area, where there is very little light pollution. Increasing urbanisation has kept skies in the towns and cities artificially light, so few people have experienced the magic of the Milky Way crossing a star-studded sky.”
This is the supplied image ...[www.all4women.co.za]





Twinkle, twinkle little star ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

www.all4women.co.za/2012032/news/south-african-news/vw-plant-in-ec-to-be-converted-into-4000-bed-field-hospital

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> www.all4women.co.za/2012032/news/south-african-news/vw-plant-in-ec-to-be-converted-into-4000-bed-field-hospital


Easy , pop some mattresses into the back of V/W Caddy's and there ! instant isolation chamber , South Africans are so clever .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Caxton recently announced it was withdrawing from magazine publishing and associated businesses in South Africa. *

This decision, Caxton said, was needed because of the steady decline in advertising spend in the magazine media sector.

There has also been a continued decline in circulation revenues, which has reduced the viability of the magazine business in recent years.

Caxton is consulting with its employees and is looking to engage with other parties and publishers who would be interested in taking over any of its titles.

Caxton Magazines publishes 12 prominent magazines – Bona, Country Life, Essentials, Food & Home, Garden & Home, People, Rooi Rose, Vrouekeur, Woman & Home, and Your Family.

This news follows an *announcement by Associated Media Publishing (AMP)* that it shut its doors on 1 May.

AMP published Cosmopolitan, House & Leisure, Good Housekeeping, and Women on Wheels.

AMP CEO Julia Raphaely said they made every effort to continue operating, but the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic killed the company.

The major factors which negatively impacted the company were:


The closure of printing and distribution channels.
The global halt in advertising spend.
The inability to host events in the foreseeable future.
Raphaely said these challenges made it impossible to continue trading, even after investing large amounts of personal money into the business.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> Hou vas jou matras !
> MY BROADBAND:
> South Africans can expect to be hit hard by load-shedding before the end of June 2020, according to energy expert Ted Blom.
> 
> Blom told MyBroadband that as demand increases due to heavy industry, such as mining and smelting coming back online, Eskom could face problems from as soon as next week.
> 
> By the end of June, increased demand due to the winter season paired with a lack of new maintenance and problems associated with reactivating disabled power units will result in heavy load-shedding, Blom said.
> 
> “The moment that the full demand comes onto the system, you will see fireworks second to none,” Blom said. “I’m expecting transformers to blow up and boilers to malfunction.”
> 
> “I would not be surprised if we see the worst load-shedding we have ever seen by the end of June.”


*AND Eskom's side of the story ...
*
*CAPE TOWN - Eskom CEO André de Ruyter on Wednesday said the chances of load shedding during winter had been significantly reduced.

De Ruyter told Parliament much would depend on whether the lockdown was lifted gradually or with a “big bang” approach.

But he said short-term maintenance and the procurement of additional capacity meant the 31 days of load shedding Eskom expected for the next quarter was now reduced to three.

De Ruyter was briefing Parliament’s public enterprises committees during a virtual meeting on Wednesday night.

The lockdown has seen a dramatic drop in demand for electricity. De Ruyter said that meant the power utility would lose about R2.5 billion in cash generated for April, with the full financial impact of lockdown yet to be assessed.*
*
*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Excitement mounts! After having a parcel sit at DHL in Durbs with what feels like forever it's being delivered!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Excitement mounts! After having a parcel sit at DHL in Durbs with what feels like forever it's being delivered!
> 
> View attachment 195616


We know the feeling

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Hey guys , don't forget Sunday 10 is Mother's day*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

I have just been declared essential item!
Don't worry, the fun will find you too!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

CRY MY BELOVED COUNTRY...
*SAB may be forced to destroy 400 million bottles of beer*.
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/sab-says-beer-may-be-destroyed-2020-5

''If SAB has to destroy the 132 million litres of beer, the company would be forced to operate at about 50% capacity for four months. No bottling or distribution could take place, given that the beer is discarded. “This would mean the loss of about 2,000 jobs – half of SAB’s frontline workforce.”

It would also mean an immediate loss to the government in excise tax of around R500 million.


''Daar is nie pille vir stupidgeit nie'' my late Dad

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

EWN

CAPE TOWN - Its emerged desperation over cigarettes led to a riot at the St Albans Maximum Security Prison in the Eastern Cape this week.

The Department of Correctional Services said a fight broke out in the facility when a group of inmates demanded cigarettes and wanted to have their cases heard immediately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

AND , a cartoon for you...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

Yje


ARYANTO said:


> AND , a cartoon for you...


These cartoons never depict the guy who works, but can't afford Corona virus

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Yje
> 
> These cartoons never depict the guy who works, but can't afford Corona virus


It's like can I have Corona please, sure it's 5000. But I don't have 5000 now.. it's OK come back later.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> I have just been declared essential item!
> Don't worry, the fun will find you too!


If i wasn't essential before go f**k yourself now!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Bread rabbit

Grand Guru said:


> At this pace we should expect a total lockdown again in 3 weeks maximum


that deathtoll sounds like it totally justifies all these soldiers. 
Coughs require trained killers not doctors you idiots!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> If i wasn't essential before go f**k yourself now!!!


I might be back on your side of the fence next week 
. 1st lockdown ,not lockdown. Then smoking and vape gear, then only CBD. 
Then I'm essential ,let's hope it stays that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Why are the only targeting Muizenberg - yesterday and now this ?



@ARYANTO Maybe illegal activities aren't happening on other beaches? Apparently a protest had been arranged on our beach but the cops got wind of it (we have a few snitches in town, who have snitched to the cops already about people selling cigarettes) and they told the organiser that if she doesn't call it off she will be arrested.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

YouTube keeps deleting this video

Here are alt links

https://www.bitchute.com/video/7PmIaChOKAg/

https://www.brighteon.com/91f524b4-656f-4c46-bab5-01dea4ac1cf1

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> CRY MY BELOVED COUNTRY...
> *SAB may be forced to destroy 400 million bottles of beer*.
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/sab-says-beer-may-be-destroyed-2020-5
> 
> ''If SAB has to destroy the 132 million litres of beer, the company would be forced to operate at about 50% capacity for four months. No bottling or distribution could take place, given that the beer is discarded. “This would mean the loss of about 2,000 jobs – half of SAB’s frontline workforce.”
> 
> It would also mean an immediate loss to the government in excise tax of around R500 million.
> 
> 
> ''Daar is nie pille vir stupidgeit nie'' my late Dad


Alcohol the drinkable disinfectant (where's Trump for this suggestion) and the most purchased product in the world is said to be a playstation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

I can't access it.


Alex said:


> YouTube keeps deleting this video
> 
> Here are alt links
> 
> https://www.bitchute.com/video/7PmIaChOKAg/
> 
> https://www.brighteon.com/91f524b4-656f-4c46-bab5-01dea4ac1cf1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> I can't access it.


Strange , listening right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Heard a voicenote on friends phone - a woman got busted with a sealed carton of ciggies and were bundled into a van and carted off . Not sure where .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> I can't access it.


''A plague of corruption'' well said lady!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> ''A plague of corruption'' well said lady!


Hope it's still there later. It loads 90% and stays at 90%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Hope it's still there later. It loads 90% and stays at 90%


Strange , big pharma supplying their own theories and steamroll any1 that speaks out , covid around long time , they ''fiddled ' with it and now big crap . Corruption all over , numbers fake. Pulled meds that could work . We making ourselves sick with masks and isolation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dwarfy

Resistance said:


> I can't access it.



This was extremely interesting, thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Another run throwing out the trash. 
First attempt at trying alot of zoom on this phone. 
Tonight is a supermoon apparently, last one for the year. 

Maybe I'll turn into a werewolf, idk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger

Alex said:


> YouTube keeps deleting this video
> 
> Here are alt links
> 
> https://www.bitchute.com/video/7PmIaChOKAg/
> 
> https://www.brighteon.com/91f524b4-656f-4c46-bab5-01dea4ac1cf1


Extremely interesting watch, and a ton of info to digest from a short info session, and lots of thinking and personal analysis to be done, on my side in any case. Thanks for posting the link, greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*LATE EVENING UPDATE* : UP 424 to 8232
Deaths =161

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Alex said:


> YouTube keeps deleting this video
> 
> Here are alt links
> 
> https://www.bitchute.com/video/7PmIaChOKAg/
> 
> https://www.brighteon.com/91f524b4-656f-4c46-bab5-01dea4ac1cf1



So she basically say the whole word is in collusion with the US? She talks about medicine that can make autism kids speak that you cant get, so nowhere else in the world you also cant get it? America is the Alpha and Omega? Only they have scientists, pharma laboratories? Or the whole world is colluding with them to BS the Public?
Dik vir n daler?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Another run throwing out the trash.
> First attempt at trying alot of zoom on this phone.
> Tonight is a supermoon apparently, last one for the year.
> 
> Maybe I'll turn into a werewolf, idk
> 
> View attachment 195658
> View attachment 195659



Interesting happenings in the night sky :
Venus v. close to earth and at it's brightest,
Comets flying past,
Super-moons .
Must we start worrying ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Interesting happenings in the night sky :
> Venus v. close to earth and at it's brightest,
> Comets flying past,
> Super-moons .
> Must we start worrying ?



Look I know I've grown a bit of a beard during lockdown.
But I'm not that werewolfy just yet.
Y'all safe for now. If you hear howling it wasn't me, I haven't even opened the tequila yet

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Did you know there is a Covid emoji ?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

*What It's Like to Believe Everything the Media Tells You*

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

CLOSED DUE TO VIRUS
Checkers Kenilworth
Kenilworth Centre (the entire shopping complex)
Checkers Constantia
Shoprite Woodstock

Our Spar now does temperature checks *of shoppers* (as well as staff) before they enter the store. I suppose that's a good thing as it just might find someone with a high temp, but it doesn't help much for those who might not have symptoms, does it?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Level 4: Can you be arrested for not wearing a face mask in public?*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2013100...rrested-for-not-wearing-a-face-mask-in-public

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Gringo

Hooked said:


> View attachment 195654


Yip... paddler is definitely in the right here... you can clearly see the half loaf "dropped in"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Day 42 : It seems me and @M.Adhir were at the same party last night

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> *Day 40 13:00*
> Last night's stats = 7572 up 352 from 04/05 -passed - 148.
> Late yesterday afternoon , our power went out , just 4 houses in our block , on the phone to City power , reported it , went to bed hungry . 01:45 this morning a SMS ''Resolved''- still no power . 08:00 reported again - new ref nr . wait ... get call from City power ''it's resolved '' FXXK NO ,
> NOT RESOLVED, 11:00 3 dudes in a van rocks up - ''There is a faulty wire , we will fix it .'' [thank you for doing your job] .
> 
> Yesterday on FB - NEW QUEEN SIZE @ 5999 normally 10999 , well I have been sleeping on a cast iron giant bed for the last 16 years , time to upgrade -
> Got it even cheaper, Queen plus delivery for 5400 . 45 min's after EFT - PEEP PEEP at the gate - YASSS! 1 new bed , sealed and delivered -fastest delivery ever . With the blackout , went to bed at 21:00 and up at 8 - ok - now to get rid of the Iron giant , onto what's app group , not 4 min's later , bed donated to poorer family .



Love your diary entries @ARYANTO !!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> Hou vas jou matras !
> MY BROADBAND:
> South Africans can expect to be hit hard by load-shedding before the end of June 2020, according to energy expert Ted Blom.
> 
> Blom told MyBroadband that as demand increases due to heavy industry, such as mining and smelting coming back online, Eskom could face problems from as soon as next week.
> 
> By the end of June, increased demand due to the winter season paired with a lack of new maintenance and problems associated with reactivating disabled power units will result in heavy load-shedding, Blom said.
> 
> “The moment that the full demand comes onto the system, you will see fireworks second to none,” Blom said. “I’m expecting transformers to blow up and boilers to malfunction.”
> 
> “I would not be surprised if we see the worst load-shedding we have ever seen by the end of June.”



This is very sad indeed
Thanks for pointing this out @ARYANTO 

Lockdowns, virus ramping up, economy in ICU.... and no power...
That is a wicked combination

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

YEAAH ! IT'S FRIDaaay... who cares.

DAY 42 07:13

nothing happening , yet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

SAD e-MAIL THIS MORNING...

*CLOSED*
*Dear Customer*

BLCK has always been about going the extra mile for our clients and as much as we would love to supply level 4 essentials items, unfortunately we cannot continue doing so as we have been inundated with requests to supply non-essential items and this is not what our brand is about.

We know this is a tough time for our clients & vendors but we have had to make this difficult decision in order to sustain our long term goal.

We will not be taking any more orders at this time

Our payment options have been deactivated until further notice

All existing orders for essential items will be shipped out

Orders containing non-essential items will be shipped once the tobacco ban has been lifted as mentioned in our previous mailer

Please expect delays as courier services are working with minimal staff

*We do apologize for this inconvenience and we cannot wait to start trading again with our full range of products.*

Our online support team will be available to help with track and trace as well as any other queries you may have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Read on DISPATCH LIVE :
There is no question people are desperate for food, but attacking a Qumbu homestead with an AK-47 assault rifle for the sake of lone chicken seems a bit excessive. 

The siege, allegedly by four armed men on the Qotira homestead in the early hours of Sunday, has now landed them behind bars. 

According to Eastern Cape police spokesperson captain Dineo Koena, the AK-47 and two shotguns were seized during an operation conducted by Qumbu police at Kalankomo locality on Wednesday morning.

"On May 3 there was a shooting at the homestead at about 5.45am. A chicken was stolen by the suspects. No-one was injured," Koena said. 

"In the early hours of Wednesday three 17-year-boys were arrested for possession of two shotguns. A 23-year-man was arrested after he was found in possession of the AK-47."

The four will appear in connection with the chicken heist in the Qumbu magistrate's court on Friday.

They are charged with of attempted murder and possession of unlicensed firearms. The firearms will be sent for ballistic testing.

District commissioner major-general David Kanuka said: "Let's not give criminals space to breathe, let us suffocate them and make them feel us."

Koena's statement did not make any mention of the chicken's fate.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Cyril say:
''the new economic future must be “inclusive, empowering to _women, young people and to black people in the main_”.

“Radical economic transformation must underpin the economic future that we will need to craft going forward. We should be able to do this through a new compact we are going to build,” said Ramaphosa.

Elaborating further, he said the new compact would involve “all key role-players in our economy”, as well as labour and community-based organisations.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

interesting :

Jamie McKane7 May 2020
*Decontamination tunnels*
One product which appears to be gaining traction as the demand for sanitation equipment increases in South Africa is the *coronavirus sanitising tunnel*.

These container-like boxes are placed so that people have to walk through them before entering a building, and they spray inhabitants with a sanitising spraying solution which kills the virus and disinfects anybody passing through.

A Spar Express store in Mbombela recently rolled out one of these Anti-Vi installations at their entrance.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Joe Maswanganyi :
..Lobbyists advocating for the sale of cigarettes during level 4 lockdown to base their argument on facts, with respect to the claim that the government stands to lose on tax revenue collection.

“The sale of cigarettes falls under the excise duty tax category, which contributes only* 3.2% *to the revenue.

“Under the same category, cigarette sales come second, below alcohol.''

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Tall but short



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Ruwaid

Might be paranoia setting in but after reading a few stories about people getting in kak for cigarettes etc.....Do you guys think SAPS/SANDF can give us a hassle should we get stopped and they find our vapes/devices on us? A further search and a bottle of juice laying in the car as well.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> Twinkle, twinkle little star ....


Wat de donner soek jy daar...

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Read on DISPATCH LIVE :
> There is no question people are desperate for food, but attacking a Qumbu homestead with an AK-47 assault rifle for the sake of lone chicken seems a bit excessive.
> 
> The siege, allegedly by four armed men on the Qotira homestead in the early hours of Sunday, has now landed them behind bars.
> 
> According to Eastern Cape police spokesperson captain Dineo Koena, the AK-47 and two shotguns were seized during an operation conducted by Qumbu police at Kalankomo locality on Wednesday morning.
> 
> "On May 3 there was a shooting at the homestead at about 5.45am. A chicken was stolen by the suspects. No-one was injured," Koena said.
> 
> "In the early hours of Wednesday three 17-year-boys were arrested for possession of two shotguns. A 23-year-man was arrested after he was found in possession of the AK-47."
> 
> The four will appear in connection with the chicken heist in the Qumbu magistrate's court on Friday.
> 
> They are charged with of attempted murder and possession of unlicensed firearms. The firearms will be sent for ballistic testing.
> 
> District commissioner major-general David Kanuka said: "Let's not give criminals space to breathe, let us suffocate them and make them feel us."
> 
> Koena's statement did not make any mention of the chicken's fate.



This men has guns. That is the issue and should be the issue. The fact that they stole food should be overlooked because the food parcles were stolen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Cyril say:
> ''the new economic future must be “inclusive, empowering to _women, young people and to black people in the main_”.
> 
> “Radical economic transformation must underpin the economic future that we will need to craft going forward. We should be able to do this through a new compact we are going to build,” said Ramaphosa.
> 
> Elaborating further, he said the new compact would involve “all key role-players in our economy”, as well as labour and community-based organisations.


Poor statement he made.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Ruwaid said:


> Might be paranoia setting in but after reading a few stories about people getting in kak for cigarettes etc.....Do you guys think SAPS/SANDF can give us a hassle should we get stopped and they find our vapes/devices on us? A further search and a bottle of juice laying in the car as well.


But then again they said the sale is illegal. So if they can't prove you bought it ,it's legal.
There nothing stated about using it. Just buying it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Kyk net hoe lekker

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

These are the best masks I've seen so far!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Ruwaid said:


> Might be paranoia setting in but after reading a few stories about people getting in kak for cigarettes etc.....Do you guys think SAPS/SANDF can give us a hassle should we get stopped and they find our vapes/devices on us? A further search and a bottle of juice laying in the car as well.



@Ruwaid It wouldn't surprise me. SAPS have become quite zealous in ensuring that rules are not broken. While it is not against the law to vape - only to sell it - you would need to explain that in court. 

But here's the thing. We're supposed to wear a mask as soon as we leave the house. You can't vape with a mask on, so they could charge you with not wearing a mask that covers your mouth, for the few seconds that it take to inhale.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Kyk net hoe lekker



Kan sien dis 'n tappet , brannas en Coke Zero ? groei borshare broer !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Kan sien dis 'n tappet , brannas en Coke Zero ? groei borshare broer !



I will take it even with TAB, or Kingsley Cola Light

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*BIG* jump up 663 [most yet] to 8895
Passed - 178

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> *BIG* jump up 663 [most yet] to 8895
> Passed - 178


Big eina as well.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Ruwaid said:


> Might be paranoia setting in but after reading a few stories about people getting in kak for cigarettes etc.....Do you guys think SAPS/SANDF can give us a hassle should we get stopped and they find our vapes/devices on us? A further search and a bottle of juice laying in the car as well.



As much as it isn't illegal (as yet at least. But who knows with the way the rules keep changing), its best to be careful and not carry too much around.

It's the same as the expired drivers license story.
Technically a drivers license never expires. Only the card itself does. But try explaining that to a cop at a roadblock or during a random stop.

I have picked up juice in the past week or two. And dropped some off as well. And cotton.
Felt like quite a criminal doing it. Even though no money changed hands, just the risk factor alone and knowing one faulty cop and one aunty 'Karen' as we know the complainers of the Fourways area to be called, is all it would take to be in trouble.

Plus this happened while my missus was in the shop. Imagine if I got arrested and she came outside and I was gone. With the car keys on me. And the house keys in the car.
Too much drama.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> As much as it isn't illegal (as yet at least. But who knows with the way the rules keep changing), its best to be careful and not carry too much around.
> 
> It's the same as the expired drivers license story.
> Technically a drivers license never expires. Only the card itself does. But try explaining that to a cop at a roadblock or during a random stop.
> 
> I have picked up juice in the past week or two. And dropped some off as well. And cotton.
> Felt like quite a criminal doing it. Even though no money changed hands, just the risk factor alone and knowing one faulty cop and one aunty 'Karen' as we know the complainers of the Fourways area to be called, is all it would take to be in trouble.
> 
> Plus this happened while my missus was in the shop. Imagine if I got arrested and she came outside and I was gone. With the car keys on me. And the house keys in the car.
> Too much drama.


Bro., That drivers license thing. Problem...
I renewed mine but was told the waiting list for new re issues is 6-9 months meaning I had to get an extra temporary sometime within that period. Well I didn't.
Then one day on way to work ROADBLOCK. An hour later I left the roadblock,but I had to get emails and pics sent to me in order to avoid a fine. 
It was epic, it felt like mission impossible 2 scene when I drove off into the wavy road ahead.(no sunset, we went to work.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Bro., That drivers license thing. Problem...
> I renewed mine but was told the waiting list for new re issues is 6-9 months meaning I had to get an extra temporary sometime within that period. Well I didn't.
> Then one day on way to work ROADBLOCK. An hour later I left the roadblock,but I had to get emails and pics sent to me in order to avoid a fine.
> It was epic, it felt like mission impossible 2 scene when I drove off into the wavy road ahead.(no sunset, we went to work.


Applied 3 weeks before lockdown , got a SMS on my phone to say I can collect it , but the testing station in Bedfordview is closed till further notice ,
So I drive as little as possible but got my receipt and a SMS if they give me crap. [my car's wheels are turning , have you stopped to fill your tank or what ?]

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Applied 3 weeks before lockdown , got a SMS on my phone to say I can collect it , but the testing station in Bedfordview is closed till further notice ,
> So I drive as little as possible but got my receipt and a SMS if they give me crap. [my car's wheels are turning , have you stopped to fill your tank or what ?]


No I was waiting for the guy to take the pic before we drove off on the wavy road.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> Bro., That drivers license thing. Problem...
> I renewed mine but was told the waiting list for new re issues is 6-9 months meaning I had to get an extra temporary sometime within that period. Well I didn't.
> Then one day on way to work ROADBLOCK. An hour later I left the roadblock,but I had to get emails and pics sent to me in order to avoid a fine.
> It was epic, it felt like mission impossible 2 scene when I drove off into the wavy road ahead.(no sunset, we went to work.



I drove totally unlicensed (no learners even) for like 10 years.
Only got learners when I relocated to JHB. 
Drove myself to my driving license exam.
Day after I got my license I got stopped in a roadblock outside our complex. 

Cop was dumbstruck and said 'but I could swear I've seen you driving on this road like 100 times this year' (having an easily identifiable car isn't a good thing after all!)

On the getting stopped front. Been stopped so many times. Only thing that has saved me has been after I grew a beard. It seems to get assumed that I don't drink due to an assumed religion (yes, we get stereotyped and religiously classed for being Indian with a beard), but they just say 'oh you don't drink so no need to breathalyze you'. Most times they dont even ask for license anymore. Except it I have a cap on. Then it's like I'm an escape from leeuwkop and the entire car is getting searched.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Applied 3 weeks before lockdown , got a SMS on my phone to say I can collect it , but the testing station in Bedfordview is closed till further notice ,
> So I drive as little as possible but got my receipt and a SMS if they give me crap. [my car's wheels are turning , have you stopped to fill your tank or what ?]



Yeah I also renewed earlier this year and was unable to collect before lockdown. Will just have to carry the renewal receipt and hope for the best.
Granted the minister has extended validity of all expired licenses for the period of lockdown. But again, explaining that to a cop or sandf in a roadblock is more trouble than it's worth.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> I drove totally unlicensed (no learners even) for like 10 years.
> Only got learners when I relocated to JHB.
> Drove myself to my driving license exam.
> Day after I got my license I got stopped in a roadblock outside our complex.
> 
> Cop was dumbstruck and said 'but I could swear I've seen you driving on this road like 100 times this year' (having an easily identifiable car isn't a good thing after all!)
> 
> On the getting stopped front. Been stopped so many times. Only thing that has saved me has been after I grew a beard. It seems to get assumed that I don't drink due to an assumed religion (yes, we get stereotyped and religiously classed for being Indian with a beard), but they just say 'oh you don't drink so no need to breathalyze you'. Most times they dont even ask for license anymore. Except it I have a cap on. Then it's like I'm an escape from leeuwkop and the entire car is getting searched.



So you're the perfect designated driver.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Adephi said:


> So you're the perfect designated driver.



Yep. Tends to be the norm when we go out. 
I try and be as responsible as possible though. 
My last drink is always a minimum of 3 hours before we leave wherever we are. So my drunken master friends take advantage of my good behaviour lol. 
I prefer to have a swig or few at home, or friends homes. A cookout or braai and an evening of cards etc is preferred to a restaurant and a bar by a long shot. Think I partied too hard when I was on campus and got bored of it after that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> So you're the perfect designated driver.


Was driving motorbike for 30+ years [no license] , in the platteland and here in Joey's before a fellow rider asked me to accompany him to get his , decided ,why not? Only got pulled off once by a white cop who wanted a look at the XT600e , had a nice chat, he wanted to get an on/off road bike as well and off I went .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> Was driving motorbike for 30+ years [no license] , in the platteland and here in Joey's before a fellow rider asked me to accompany him to get his , decided ,why not? Only got pulled off once by a white cop who wanted a look at the XT600e , had a nice chat, he wanted to get an on/off road bike as well and off I went .


This thread isn't derailed it is totally off-road now

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> This thread isn't derailed it is totally off-road now


It's a diary entry.episode 7season 1. Licence renewal before lockdown.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

*'Pay workers immediately', Labour minister warns companies withholding UIF benefits*
https://www.google.co.za/m?q=C10H14N2&client=ms-opera-mobile&channel=new&espv=1

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the headsup on the drivers license issue guys

Mine expired on 22 April - so about 2 weeks ago - during lockdown

*Am I supposed to do anything now? *

@ARYANTO - I also go to the Bedfordview licensing dept. 
I am dreading getting it renewed
Last time (5 years ago) it took me a full day of standing in the queues - and then about half a day to go collect it.

Not sure if things have changed in the last 5 years - but this type of thing is my absolute worst "chore".

@ARYANTO - lets compare notes since you also go to Bedfordview - let me know if you find out anything further as to when they are opening up again etc... pleez

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Corona stats

Ramping up 
Not nice

The difficult part is that we are all so worn down from the lockdown - and our economy too.
But now is when we need it.








Source: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/south-africa/
Date : Saturday 9 May 2020 (Figures as of 8 May 2020)

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Thanks for the headsup on the drivers license issue guys
> 
> Mine expired on 22 April - so about 2 weeks ago - during lockdown
> 
> *Am I supposed to do anything now? *
> 
> @ARYANTO - I also go to the Bedfordview licensing dept.
> I am dreading getting it renewed
> Last time (5 years ago) it took me a full day of standing in the queues - and then about half a day to go collect it.
> 
> Not sure if things have changed in the last 5 years - but this type of thing is my absolute worst "chore".
> 
> @ARYANTO - lets compare notes since you also go to Bedfordview - let me know if you find out anything further as to when they are opening up again etc... pleez



When I went last year. There was a sign saying that it could be done online but you had to do something in person. Can't remember what it was now, but you can check their website.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> Thanks for the headsup on the drivers license issue guys
> 
> Mine expired on 22 April - so about 2 weeks ago - during lockdown
> 
> *Am I supposed to do anything now? *
> 
> @ARYANTO - I also go to the Bedfordview licensing dept.
> I am dreading getting it renewed
> Last time (5 years ago) it took me a full day of standing in the queues - and then about half a day to go collect it.
> 
> Not sure if things have changed in the last 5 years - but this type of thing is my absolute worst "chore".
> 
> @ARYANTO - lets compare notes since you also go to Bedfordview - let me know if you find out anything further as to when they are opening up again etc... pleez



You need to make a booking online. Worked well in the beginning but now it's a mess. You need to check every monday from 08:00 over and over until they load spots. And when you get one take it because it will be gone in a few seconds. At least the queues are shorter.

But they are offline now.

https://online.natis.gov.za/#/E7063

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Ruwaid said:


> Might be paranoia setting in but after reading a few stories about people getting in kak for cigarettes etc.....Do you guys think SAPS/SANDF can give us a hassle should we get stopped and they find our vapes/devices on us? A further search and a bottle of juice laying in the car as well.


Nothing to worry about. I have been in a few road blocks doing food drops with two mods in my car everytime and extra vape juice. If you have your mask on and a permit they don't really care. I think should you drive around with booze or cartons of  in your car you will get into trouble big time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## alex1501

* San Francisco gives free drugs, alcohol to homeless quarantining in hotels *
By Kenneth Garger May 6, 2020 | 9:52pm | Updated

San Francisco is giving free drugs and alcohol to some homeless people isolating inside city-rented hotels during the coronavirus pandemic, officials confirmed Wednesday.
The city has handed out either booze, tobacco or medical cannabis to 43 homeless people with addictions to deter them from leaving the hotels and potentially spreading coronavirus, Jenna Lane, a spokeswoman for the city’s Department of Health, told the San Francisco Chronicle.
Full story:
https://nypost.com/2020/05/06/san-francisco-gives-drugs-alcohol-to-homeless-quarantining-in-hotels/

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

alex1501 said:


> * San Francisco gives free drugs, alcohol to homeless quarantining in hotels *
> By Kenneth Garger May 6, 2020 | 9:52pm | Updated
> 
> San Francisco is giving free drugs and alcohol to some homeless people isolating inside city-rented hotels during the coronavirus pandemic, officials confirmed Wednesday.
> The city has handed out either booze, tobacco or medical cannabis to 43 homeless people with addictions to deter them from leaving the hotels and potentially spreading coronavirus, Jenna Lane, a spokeswoman for the city’s Department of Health, told the San Francisco Chronicle.
> Full story:
> https://nypost.com/2020/05/06/san-francisco-gives-drugs-alcohol-to-homeless-quarantining-in-hotels/


And all I want is to buy my favourite beer and vape juice online SA Government please take note of this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tall but short

Adephi said:


> You need to make a booking online. Worked well in the beginning but now it's a mess. You need to check every monday from 08:00 over and over until they load spots. And when you get one take it because it will be gone in a few seconds. At least the queues are shorter.
> 
> But they are offline now.
> 
> https://online.natis.gov.za/#/E7063



yea I renewed my licensee in January. also had to do the online thing and the que was short. Only problem is that if you have outstanding fines you cant make a booking until everything is paid. (and I have a habit of not paying fines which eventually caught up to me ‍)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Thanks for the headsup on the drivers license issue guys
> 
> Mine expired on 22 April - so about 2 weeks ago - during lockdown
> 
> *Am I supposed to do anything now? *
> 
> @ARYANTO - I also go to the Bedfordview licensing dept.
> I am dreading getting it renewed
> Last time (5 years ago) it took me a full day of standing in the queues - and then about half a day to go collect it.
> 
> Not sure if things have changed in the last 5 years - but this type of thing is my absolute worst "chore".
> 
> @ARYANTO - lets compare notes since you also go to Bedfordview - let me know if you find out anything further as to when they are opening up again etc... pleez


Most important @Silver , please* book online appointment* , they gave me so much lip for not booking online . You* DO NOT *need 2 photos , so don't pay the photobooth guy in the parking lot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

DAY 43- 09:15 BED LATE BECAUSE OF ESIGSSA [ @Resistance and @M.Adhir ]
Birds are chirping , sun is shining , open windows and started singing ''It's a new day , it's a new dawn '' and realize it's another lockdown day...
Hav'nt read the new news yet , let me get Coke first [Zoo cookies still locked up ] There is a braai in the pipeline , enough Gin for a small party , last Black Label is on it's epic journey to become a beer bread.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> DAY 43- 09:15 BED LATE BECAUSE OF ESIGSSA [ @Resistance and @M.Adhir ]
> Birds are chirping , sun is shining , open windows and started singing ''It's a new day , it's a new dawn '' and realize it's another lockdown day...
> Hav'nt read the new news yet , let me get Coke first [Zoo cookies still locked up ] There is a braai in the pipeline , enough Gin for a small party , last Black Label is on it's epic journey to become a beer bread.



I haven't even been able to fall asleep yet. 
Last shut eye was Wednesday afternoon. 
And trying hard not to have a drink to try and sleep. Not sure where to from here

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Never been happier to see this guy arrive to deliver than I was today lol. Saturday delivery even, I'm impressed. 

Pic taken with permission.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

We all are going to need Psychiatric help after this , stress levels are sky rocketing here as well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Never been happier to see this guy arrive to deliver than I was today lol. Saturday delivery even, I'm impressed.
> 
> Pic taken with permission.
> 
> 
> View attachment 195724


What ya got ?
what ya got ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> What ya got ?
> what ya got ?



Some PG vg and concentrates and bottles. 
Fortunately managed to get a small order in before the stores started backtracking and shutting down. 

Now to mad scientist and work out if I can extract nicotine from cigarettes and suspend it in a pg or VG base lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Some PG vg and concentrates and bottles.
> Fortunately managed to get a small order in before the stores started backtracking and shutting down.
> 
> Now to mad scientist and work out if I can extract nicotine from cigarettes and suspend it in a pg or VG base lol.
> 
> View attachment 195725


Actually saw a thread somewhere how to extract nic , @Resistance ?
''- The *extraction* depends on isolation of base by dissolving the *cigarettes* in NaOH. Then *extract nicotine* from the filtrate by ether. After evaporation of ether you will get *nicotine* oil. - The factories of *cigarettes* remove large quantities of *nicotine from cigarette* leaves because of high toxicity.''
Something like that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*How COVID-19 is changing entertainment*
mybroadband.co.za/news/technology/351331-how-covid-19-is-changing-entertainment.html

Imagine a steaming love story , now add facemasks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> We all are going to need Psychiatric help after this , stress levels are sky rocketing here as well...



I've been following this since November, as my body likes to catch new and interesting diseases, been quarantined and isolated twice in my life, so mentally I've been a bit better than most of my friends, but after having to put my dog down two weeks a go due to a tumor, as well as having to do all the outside stuff in PPE, I'm starting to fatigue myself. The only good news is that my diabetes that they suspect another virus gave me seems to have buggered off with a 3 month average of 4.7%.

At the start I involved myself heavily in educating people, but I've also grown tired of that, so many people suddenly virologists, statisticians and clinicians, getting their degrees from the internet, I just don't care anymore.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## alex1501

Feliks Karp said:


> I've been following this since November, as my body likes to catch new and interesting diseases, been quarantined and isolated twice in my life, so mentally I've been a bit better than most of my friends, but after having to put my dog down two weeks a go due to a tumor, as well as having to do all the outside stuff in PPE, I'm starting to fatigue myself. The only good news is that my diabetes that they suspect another virus gave me seems to have buggered off with a 3 month average of 4.7%.
> 
> At the start I involved myself heavily in educating people, but I've also grown tired of that, so many people suddenly virologists, statisticians and clinicians, getting their degrees from the internet, I just don't care anymore.



Really sorry to hear about loss of your dog.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

alex1501 said:


> Really sorry to hear about loss of your dog.



Thank you, I basically delivered him in to the world, and been by my side for 11 years, so was really tough, also because I had to drive him there alone, and go home alone, but got to bury him with family.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> At the start I involved myself heavily in educating people, but I've also grown tired of that, so many people suddenly virologists, statisticians and clinicians, getting their degrees from the internet, I just don't care anymore.



I can't tell you how many times I wanted to suspend my Facebook account since this started.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Actually saw a thread somewhere how to extract nic , @Resistance ?
> ''- The *extraction* depends on isolation of base by dissolving the *cigarettes* in NaOH. Then *extract nicotine* from the filtrate by ether. After evaporation of ether you will get *nicotine* oil. - The factories of *cigarettes* remove large quantities of *nicotine from cigarette* leaves because of high toxicity.''
> Something like that.


I have done it. But I hear @Raindance have mastered it. Maybe he can share some advice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> I have done it. But I hear @Raindance have mastered it. Maybe he can share some advice.



I never tried chemical extraction. I only used DW. Filtering and reducing the volume.
Results were Ok,but not good enough to keep on doing it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Some PG vg and concentrates and bottles.
> Fortunately managed to get a small order in before the stores started backtracking and shutting down.
> Now to mad scientist and work out if I can extract nicotine from cigarettes and suspend it in a pg or VG base lol.
> 
> View attachment 195725



So you'll be registered as a Venda soon

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> So you'll be registered as a Venda soon
> View attachment 195734



Lol my intention is to try and make a few bottles to get us through the next short while.
We go through about 200ml a week between the two us (I'd say me 140ml and her 60ml).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Tall but short said:


> yea I renewed my licensee in January. also had to do the online thing and the que was short. Only problem is that if you have outstanding fines you cant make a booking until everything is paid. (and I have a habit of not paying fines which eventually caught up to me ‍)


So they denied you your constitutional right to present your case in court. Awesome!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> I have done it. But I hear @Raindance have mastered it. Maybe he can share some advice.


Nope, just making NET’s. The nic that comes with it is negligible.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Early figures tonight *
525 up to 9420 
fatalities - 186

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Resistance

*All foreigners must be prepared: South Africans will take over the job sector if they do this*
*https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/5e1d95d5250276684d36a972fecc834c?client=news*

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Nope, just making NET’s. The nic that comes with it is negligible.
> 
> Regards


So do you have special filters or do you use ordinary paper filters.
Hope I'm not asking for proprietary info. If it is you can just PM

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> DAY 43- 09:15 BED LATE BECAUSE OF ESIGSSA [ @Resistance and @M.Adhir ]
> Birds are chirping , sun is shining , open windows and started singing ''It's a new day , it's a new dawn '' and realize it's another lockdown day...
> Hav'nt read the new news yet , let me get Coke first [Zoo cookies still locked up ] There is a braai in the pipeline , enough Gin for a small party , last Black Label is on it's epic journey to become a beer bread.



When this is all over we need to plan a big braai with lots of gin and tonic at a suitable spot and vape drink and have a good time.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Man, had a long but fulfilling day. Went to a local lodge and helped to prepare food for 50 families in town that are struggling a lot. Made a lekker stew from game meat that 2 local doctors donated. Man I wish I could take this pot home for curries. It is 68cm wide and about 50cm deep. The micro pot on the right is my normal go-to curry pot for when we entertain larger groups of friends.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> When this is all over we need to plan a big braai with lots of gin and tonic at a suitable spot and vape drink and have a good time.



Well they will probably prohibit gatherings of more than a few people for quite a while, so this might take a lot longer to materialize. 

Maybe 2021

But it will be great to see everyone after all of this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Man, had a long but fulfilling day. Went to a local lodge and helped to prepare food for 50 families in town that are struggling a lot. Made a lekker stew from game meat that 2 local doctors donated. Man I wish I could take this pot home for curries. It is 68cm wide and about 50cm deep. The micro pot on the right is my normal go-to curry pot for when we entertain larger groups of friends.
> View attachment 195737
> View attachment 195738



That right there is a goldmine.
Edit. Seriously try finding a pot like that. A relative was quoted R3500 for an 80ø x50H pot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> When this is all over we need to plan a big braai with lots of gin and tonic at a suitable spot and vape drink and have a good time.



Since we will be a Vapecon behind we will need a big vape meet sometime.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

That’s really great to see @Dela Rey Steyn !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Relaxing afternoon . Mech doing duty and a G&T

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rilley recon ''no braai is complete without my charming personality''

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Since we will be a Vapecon behind we will need a big vape meet sometime.



Well I was thinking... And you know I think a lot
I was thinking how bout the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can host a virtual vapecon.
Maybe some info to be shared, vendor, manufacturers discussions. DIY discussions. Maybe a few prizes to be won. And all on line. You buy a ticket you get a code and can enter the virtual Vapecon arena. Visit the virtual stands etc. Interviews etc. done OTA.
It's a lot of work,I know but it's not impossible.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 6


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Relaxing afternoon . Mech doing duty and a G&T
> View attachment 195739


Did you get to clear coat that mod. I like the industrial type look.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Steak, skaap chops , pork chops, wors - bierbrood and potato salad - fit for a king !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Did you get to clear coat that mod. I like the industrial type look.


@Resistance , still need to get the coating spray ,hav'nt been at a hardware yet , thank you .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

My last longtom Black Label sacrificed it's life to become bierbrood.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> Since we will be a Vapecon behind we will need a big vape meet sometime.


I'll cater for this kuier!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...cases-in-south-africa-as-deaths-climb-to-186/

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Resistance

*You are allowed to drive with an expired license disc*
*https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/e432f0e6044781ecaf97945f254345ce?client=news*

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance

*We Don't Need a Vaccine After all, the Virus will Disappear by Itself - President Trump Claims*
*https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/4231ace78a989c859c2722a943bcd3d9?client=news*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> *You are allowed to drive with an expired license disc*
> *https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/e432f0e6044781ecaf97945f254345ce?client=news*


I just realized mine has expired on the 30th of April and wasn’t even thinking about it. Thanks for the info!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> *We Don't Need a Vaccine After all, the Virus will Disappear by Itself - President Trump Claims*
> *https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/4231ace78a989c859c2722a943bcd3d9?client=news*


Trump is making sure to make the headlines almost on daily basis, no matter what cr@p he utters. The same strategy that made him win the last elections.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Two or three times through these seems to work just fine. Note that I will do this with tobacco to make a flavor concentrate after leaving the tobacco in pg for a minimum of three months.

To just soak it for a day or two and vape straight up or for coffee or other stuff I would be worried about lippids that would need a much more intricate filtering process.



Resistance said:


> So do you have special filters or do you use ordinary paper filters.
> Hope I'm not asking for proprietary info. If it is you can just PM


Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

Silver said:


> Corona stats
> 
> Ramping up
> Not nice
> 
> The difficult part is that we are all so worn down from the lockdown - and our economy too.
> But now is when we need it.
> 
> View attachment 195716
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195717
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/south-africa/
> Date : Saturday 9 May 2020 (Figures as of 8 May 2020)


Yes the numbers keep going up 
I have been on that site since the beginning of this virus

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Resistance said:


> *You are allowed to drive with an expired license disc*
> *https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/e432f0e6044781ecaf97945f254345ce?client=news*


Thank you @Resistance mine must be renewed 1 June, man I love the info we get on our forum

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> We all are going to need Psychiatric help after this , stress levels are sky rocketing here as well...



I think people have had enough of lockdown. In my town I see people walking their dogs at all hours of the day, or still walking about after 9a.m. Who cares? Only the busy-bodies behind their lace-curtained windows.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Two or three times through these seems to work just fine. Note that I will do this with tobacco to make a flavor concentrate after leaving the tobacco in pg for a minimum of three months.
> 
> To just soak it for a day or two and vape straight up or for coffee or other stuff I would be worried about lippids that would need a much more intricate filtering process.
> View attachment 195748
> 
> Regards


Ok, good info. I used DW and same type filters and then just reduce the water till I had a concentrate.
The problem was bigger batches would start having a wet cardboard taste if left too long.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Feliks Karp said:


> I've been following this since November, as my body likes to catch new and interesting diseases, been quarantined and isolated twice in my life, so mentally I've been a bit better than most of my friends, but after having to put my dog down two weeks a go due to a tumor, as well as having to do all the outside stuff in PPE, I'm starting to fatigue myself. The only good news is that my diabetes that they suspect another virus gave me seems to have buggered off with a 3 month average of 4.7%.
> 
> At the start I involved myself heavily in educating people, but I've also grown tired of that, so many people suddenly virologists, statisticians and clinicians, getting their degrees from the internet, I just don't care anymore.



So sorry about the loss of your 4-legged friend @Feliks Karp. RIP

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

My first mother's day since she passed away and I still miss her everyday....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> That right there is a goldmine.
> Edit. Seriously try finding a pot like that. A relative was quoted R3500 for an 80ø x50H pot.



I'd only pay 3500 for pot that size if it was smokable. 

On the serious though. I've bought bigger pots which we used to cook for 80 people. Pot was like 600 or 800 bucks at Osbro in Crown Mines.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 195752
> 
> My first mother's day since she passed away and I still miss her everyday....



Strength to you MrG. 
I can say it doesn't get any easier. 
It just becomes more accepted in our minds as the days go by. 
Just treasure the memories.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Eh another sleepless one ahead 
This is day 4 or 5 now I think. Stopped counting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> I'd only pay 3500 for pot that size if it was smokable.
> 
> On the serious though. I've bought bigger pots which we used to cook for 80 people. Pot was like 600 or 800 bucks at Osbro in Crown Mines.


They wanted a deck pot.if it's the same and you're serious I'll ask if they still want one. And I'll nag you to get one and ship it. After lockdown. Please and thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 195752
> 
> My first mother's day since she passed away and I still miss her everyday....


My second one , I really know how you feel.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Eh another sleepless one ahead
> This is day 4 or 5 now I think. Stopped counting.


Wow , you are becoming an owl ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*CAPTAIN'S LOG*,
ENTRY : 44 TIME :0808
The crew of Space ship 56/ORANGEGROVE is quiet and still contained in their pods , the area that we are hovering over seems devoid of movement but the silence is deceptive,
as we have noticed it can become hyper active fast if the local populace crawls out of their caves, Haven't noticed any patrol craft for some days now , maybe their fleet is out of jet fuel ? We have no ground excursions today , and supplies are sufficient, no need for scavenging . END OF LOG

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Wow , you are becoming an owl ?



Eish I think owls at least sleep during the day 
I'm just waiting for the outright crash now. Hopefully it comes with a long deep sleep

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*South African car sales down 98.4% in April*
mybroadband.co.za/news/motoring/
Domestic vehicle sales dropped by 98.4% from a year earlier to 574 units, the National Association of Automobile Manufacturers of South Africa said in an emailed statement Monday.

That compares with average monthly trade of more than 41,000 units over that last 20 years.

*no surprise there ...*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## blujeenz

Something I'm trying to understand.
Wuhan, alleged to be the source of CV19 was on lockdown for 76 days.
The rest of China was on lockdown for an average of 16 days.
https://www.china-briefing.com/news...ghai-february-9-contain-coronavirus-outbreak/

Yet here in S.A. we're still on lockdown 6 weeks(45days) and counting.
Something smells fishy to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi

blujeenz said:


> Something I'm trying to understand.
> Wuhan, alleged to be the source of CV19 was on lockdown for 76 days.
> The rest of China was on lockdown for an average of 16 days.
> https://www.china-briefing.com/news...ghai-february-9-contain-coronavirus-outbreak/
> 
> Yet here in S.A. we're still on lockdown 6 weeks(45days) and counting.
> Something smells fishy to me.



And Italy, UK, Spain, Iran, New York, Seattle, California?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Something I'm trying to understand.
> Wuhan, alleged to be the source of CV19 was on lockdown for 76 days.
> The rest of China was on lockdown for an average of 16 days.
> https://www.china-briefing.com/news...ghai-february-9-contain-coronavirus-outbreak/
> 
> Yet here in S.A. we're still on lockdown 6 weeks(45days) and counting.
> Something smells fishy to me.


And the neighbouring areas was mostly unaffected.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## blujeenz

Adephi said:


> And Italy, UK, Spain, Iran, New York, Seattle, California?



More fishy smells regarding USA states, majority of lockdown states are Democrat run.
https://www.businessinsider.com/us-map-stay-at-home-orders-lockdowns-2020-3?IR=T

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


>




That lady has a tendency for conspiracy theories.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/05/08/plandemic-judy-mikovits-coronavirus/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> That lady has a tendency for conspiracy theories.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/05/08/plandemic-judy-mikovits-coronavirus/



Most of what she says is nonsense but it scares me because it sounds "scientific" and people will use it to confirm that the illuminati microsoft gang are trying to kill us all. I literally lost sleep the night that trailer started dropping everywhere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

Regards

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

I’m about to run out of disinfectant! Anyone got some to spare?



Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## alex1501

Raindance said:


> I’m about to run out of disinfectant! Anyone got some to spare?
> View attachment 195800
> 
> 
> Regards


Can you use this

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

what day is it

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Can you use this
> View attachment 195801


Two drops on a cloth would make a very expensive wet wipe

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> I’m about to run out of disinfectant! Anyone got some to spare?
> View attachment 195800
> 
> 
> Regards






I just refilled mine

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

*SAB Brewery Dumps Beer In Pretoria*

*https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/28a75f67b36378df2f9f2082d8044632?client=news*

There are people dying of thirst out there and they'd rather dump it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie

Don't know what we gonna do in this country look at today's stats just now and ja it's not looking good
SAB dumping beer 
People losing there jobs
People getting kicked out of their homes 
Etc etc etc

This virus is taking over the whole world


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> View attachment 195786

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Ugi

vicTor said:


> what day is it


Bru it is TODAY..... LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Well today I received a message saying I'm not an essential item anymore, but there's always hope for next week.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance

Ugi said:


> Bru it is TODAY..... LOL


That's the best way to describe it!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Ugi

I dont mind not being essential ... Just means more time at home ... Win win situation

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Ugi said:


> I dont mind not being essential ... Jist means more tine at home ... Win win situation


It would be if I was lucky enough to get paid anytime during lockdown.
No pay. and the people that got paid something is complaining.
I'm essentially unessential.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi

@vicTor i know the feeling.... The other day i sneaked out went to a security shop to buy a battery... Guy asked me to sign the invoice... I asked what is the date, the owe looked at me like whats wrong this owe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Ugi

Check this ppe for the club
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/p...irus-lets-you-drink-and-vape-2020-5?r=US&IR=T

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Ugi

Ish @Resistance didnt mean it like that. Iam a teacher and not looking forward to going back to 30 primary kids in a classroom no social distancing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> we in the same boat ? got this on Friday, the fight begins
> 
> View attachment 195820


The only way they'll beat us is if we keep our heads down and walk away.


Ignorance to those who say you can't

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> we in the same boat ? got this on Friday, the fight begins
> 
> View attachment 195820



With past experience with my wife's maternaty UIF I can say that seriously sux.

After 8 times to the offices they wanted my 9 month pregnant wife to be present. I had a few words and don't think I'm welcome in the building anymore.

Hope you get it sorted out soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


>




Just finished the whole video. Very well presented. Amazing what a bit of common sense can do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

@vicTor remove that post with your name bro. Safety first.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> With past experience with my wife's maternaty UIF I can say that seriously sux.
> 
> After 8 times to the offices they wanted my 9 month pregnant wife to be present. I had a few words and don't think I'm welcome in the building anymore.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted out soon.


I had the same welcome at Hyundai branch. Welcome,but do not enter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Ugi said:


> Ish @Resistance didnt mean it like that. Iam a teacher and not looking forward to going back to 30 primary kids in a classroom no social distancing


Yup. Terrorism in small packages.
Don't worry I'm content with the cards. I just need to change the hands I was dealt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

That sucks @Resistance, sorry bud. Hope some good comes your way. Stay strong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That sucks @Resistance, sorry bud. Hope some good comes your way. Stay strong!


Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Ugi said:


> Check this ppe for the club
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/p...irus-lets-you-drink-and-vape-2020-5?r=US&IR=T


It looks like someone wants this to happen. They selling the idea of drinking and vaping in the suit.
What's next???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> It looks like someone wants this to happen. They selling the idea of drinking and vaping in the suit.
> What's next???

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


>



So what your saying is it's been 20years in the making.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> So what your saying is it's been 20years in the making.



Maybe longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Novo Boy

hey guys 
wondering if anyone can help mu vape just stopped working, does anyone have a vape i can buy??????
im desperate
i live in joburg, but im essential worker so i can drive to you if possible
willing to pay any price
thanks


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Just finished the whole video. Very well presented. Amazing what a bit of common sense can do.





Feliks Karp said:


>



His intelligence shows from 28mins to 34mins. Before and after that it's like dude do you even Vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> His intelligence shows from 28mins to 34mins. Before and after that it's like dude do you even Vape?


That dude is hilarious. Esp. love the bits about a "broken leg" and 13000-39000$.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> That dude is hilarious. Esp. love the bits about a "broken leg" and 13000-39000$.


@26:15 he also make a statement that gave him intellectual supremacy for a few seconds. "We don't want people infected with it." 
He actually looks at the camera when saying it. Most other stuff he covers up for he looks to his left.

And I'm not saying anyone else in the video is right or wrong either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Maybe longer.



Yes you could be right. They planned an end of the world for the year 2000.
With the y2k virus.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## alex1501

Here you'll find his career:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikhail_Varshavski
He also makes a living by doing this:

and this:


However, time is on his side, he can learn.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Here you'll find his career:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikhail_Varshavski
> He also makes a living by doing this:
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> However, time is on his side, he can learn.




He wants to make a name for himself. 
He said he didn't become a Dr for the very thing he's doing now. Fame and fortune..
4years practicing and he knows everything. He's future looks bright! ,That's for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> He wants to make a name for himself.
> He said he didn't become a Dr for the very thing he's doing now. Fame and fortune..
> 4years practicing and he knows everything. He's future looks bright! ,That's for sure.



Small correction: He is not "Dr" he is "DO" "Doctor of osteopathic medicine"

*What Is Osteopathic Medicine?*

With its big focus on preventing health problems, this field of medicine is on the rise. Never heard of it? You’ll want to get to know it, because there’s a chance that a doctor of osteopathic medicine (DO) will help take care of you.

One of the keys to this field is the idea that many diseases are due to, or cause, problems within the body's musculoskeletal system, which includes the nerves, muscles, and bones. DOs pay extra attention to how all your body parts work together in order to prevent or treat health issues. And they get special training in that.

*It’s hands-on*. Osteopathic doctors believe that touch can be healing. All DOs are trained in osteopathic manipulative treatment, sometimes called manual manipulation or OMT. That's a hands-on method to help diagnose and treat illnesses. Not all DOs use it regularly in their practice, though.

Continue Reading Below
*But there's more to it than that*. Osteopathic doctors get extra training in the musculoskeletal system. But they also learn all the other parts of modern medicine. They can prescribe medication, do surgery, run tests, and do everything else you would expect from a doctor.

*It’s head to toe.* Osteopathic medicine is about your whole body, not just specific parts or symptoms. So if you come in with, say, knee pain, they are likely going to look at more than your knee.

*It’s on the rise.* There are more than 108,000 DOs in the U.S. And more than 1 in 4 U.S. medical students are on the path to becoming a DO.

*But it’s not new.* Osteopathic medicine dates back more than 100 years. Its founder, Andrew Taylor Still, thought that correcting problems with the body's structure could help the body heal itself. Still, who practiced during the Civil War, believed that spine problems can send nerve signals out to all the organs and make you sick. He developed osteopathic manipulation treatments, the aim of which was to help restore the nerves to a healthy state and promote circulation so that the body could heal itself.

https://www.webmd.com/pain-management/osteopathic-medicine

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Small correction: He is not "Dr" he is "DO" "Doctor of osteopathic medicine"
> 
> *What Is Osteopathic Medicine?*
> 
> With its big focus on preventing health problems, this field of medicine is on the rise. Never heard of it? You’ll want to get to know it, because there’s a chance that a doctor of osteopathic medicine (DO) will help take care of you.
> 
> One of the keys to this field is the idea that many diseases are due to, or cause, problems within the body's musculoskeletal system, which includes the nerves, muscles, and bones. DOs pay extra attention to how all your body parts work together in order to prevent or treat health issues. And they get special training in that.
> 
> *It’s hands-on*. Osteopathic doctors believe that touch can be healing. All DOs are trained in osteopathic manipulative treatment, sometimes called manual manipulation or OMT. That's a hands-on method to help diagnose and treat illnesses. Not all DOs use it regularly in their practice, though.
> 
> Continue Reading Below
> *But there's more to it than that*. Osteopathic doctors get extra training in the musculoskeletal system. But they also learn all the other parts of modern medicine. They can prescribe medication, do surgery, run tests, and do everything else you would expect from a doctor.
> 
> *It’s head to toe.* Osteopathic medicine is about your whole body, not just specific parts or symptoms. So if you come in with, say, knee pain, they are likely going to look at more than your knee.
> 
> *It’s on the rise.* There are more than 108,000 DOs in the U.S. And more than 1 in 4 U.S. medical students are on the path to becoming a DO.
> 
> *But it’s not new.* Osteopathic medicine dates back more than 100 years. Its founder, Andrew Taylor Still, thought that correcting problems with the body's structure could help the body heal itself. Still, who practiced during the Civil War, believed that spine problems can send nerve signals out to all the organs and make you sick. He developed osteopathic manipulation treatments, the aim of which was to help restore the nerves to a healthy state and promote circulation so that the body could heal itself.
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/pain-management/osteopathic-medicine


Ok he's a clever Dr.
Still focusing on the wrong part of medicine. I can see why. He's whole family had to start over and he couldn't speak English so he had to prove he's clever.
He maybe wants to take over Fauci's role one day. He might just get it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> Ok he's a clever Dr.
> Still focusing on the wrong part of medicine. I can see why. He's whole family had to start over and he couldn't speak English so he had to prove he's clever.
> He maybe wants to take over Fauci's role one day. He might just get it.



He is cever.
*What is your proudest achievement?*
Being able to grow and maintain a social media network over 4 million strong while completing my family medicine residency. Social media allows me to reach not only my patients, but millions around the world with my health message.
https://doctorsthatdo.osteopathic.org/doctors-that-do/doctor-mike

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> He is cever.
> *What is your proudest achievement?*
> Being able to grow and maintain a social media network over 4 million strong while completing my family medicine residency. Social media allows me to reach not only my patients, but millions around the world with my health message.
> https://d


Basically what you're saying is he's like me but he on social media

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> Basically what you're saying is he's like me but he on social media



The difference is: you are giving good advice to the people (sometimes).

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> *SAB Brewery Dumps Beer In Pretoria*
> 
> *https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/28a75f67b36378df2f9f2082d8044632?client=news*
> 
> There are people dying of thirst out there and they'd rather dump it.


I've been following this - THIS SHOWS HOW MUCH GOVT ACTUALLY CARES ABOUT THE ECONOMY.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

DAY 45 - 07:45
Took 2 sleeping tablets and went to bed just before 9pm and slept right through - little groggy but ok . I didn't post results , sorry , here it is :
up 595 to 10015
deaths -194

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

MY B/B :
Durban - Police are investigating two cases of murder after two bodies were found lying at the side of a road in Mhlasini, near Verulam, north of Durban, this week.

It is alleged that the men, both in their 30s, were linked to a spate of crimes including house robberies and theft, in the area.

According to Reaction Unit SA spokesperson, Prem Balram, the bodies were found on Wednesday night.

He alleged that residents in the area had assaulted the two men.

“It has been established that the deceased were part of a four-man gang that was involved in a number of robberies and house break-ins in the area,” Balram said.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501

*'I hope you get the virus' - senior Cape Town cop to be probed for alleged heavy-handedness *
A senior police officer is to be investigated for allegedly threatening an elderly woman, a pregnant woman and several Cape Town residents in the Muizenberg area that were arrested for alleged lockdown breaches, saying to them: "I hope you get the virus."
The elderly woman was doubly traumatised because the officer was not wearing a protective mask when he blurted his alleged message, just centimetres from her face. 
Also, SAPS officials from the station have since been self-isolated by police management after potential contact with a positive Covid-19 case.
These are among several allegations levelled at police in Muizenberg, Cape Town, by an elderly woman arrested 15 minutes after the "exercise window" ended - a few hundred metres from her home.
It allegedly took place at the same police station which has been criticised for being "over-zealous", and not using "logic or common sense" in some instances, by their provincial police commissioner, Lieutenant-General Yolisa Matakata.
The comments of the provincial police commissioner refer to the arrest of a mother and father who ran on to a beach to fetch their toddler - and were arrested for breaking the "lockdown" regulations. 
The 62-year-old woman had been with her son, aged 20, last Tuesday, when they were arrested.
The pair have spoken of their trauma - asking that their names be kept confidential until authorities investigate their case. 
They had been walking in Muizenberg, near the fresh-water vlei, during the 06:00-09:00 "exercise window".
The woman is aged 62, and tried to tell police she was late arriving back home because she had slowed on her walk, due to a knee injury.
Instead, she endured a seven-hour ordeal at a police station.
The woman said she had a knee injury - had slowed on her walk - and underestimated the time it would take to return home. As a result, she and her son had neared their home at around 09:15.
There, they encountered police, who arrested them, bundled them into a police vehicle, and took them to the Muizenberg SAPS police station.
There, they joined several more people arrested. Among them was the "ocean protester", who was arrested for "standing still" during the exercise window, as captured by News24 in a video which has since gone viral. 
Full story:
https://m.news24.com/SouthAfrica/Ne...-probed-for-alleged-heavy-handedness-20200511

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Cape Town and Joburg may need tighter restrictions: Mkhize*

https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...-joburg-may-need-tighter-restrictions-mkhize/

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Cell C job cuts coming*
*https://mybroadband.co.za/news/telecoms/351535-cell-c-job-cuts-coming.html?source=newsletter*

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*DA sends Minister Ebrahim Patel a book titled “E-Commerce, a South African Perspective”*
Staff Writer11 May 2020



  
The Democratic Alliance (DA) has sent Trade, Industry and Competition Minister Ebrahim Patel a book titled “E-Commerce, a South African Perspective” via an e-commerce platform.

This, the DA said in a press statement, was to show him how easy and beneficial ecommerce is in the fight against COVID-19.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> *DA sends Minister Ebrahim Patel a book titled “E-Commerce, a South African Perspective”*
> Staff Writer11 May 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democratic Alliance (DA) has sent Trade, Industry and Competition Minister Ebrahim Patel a book titled “E-Commerce, a South African Perspective” via an e-commerce platform.
> 
> This, the DA said in a press statement, was to show him how easy and beneficial ecommerce is in the fight against COVID-19.




It's really idiotic and short-sighted to have strangled e-commerce, I get the idea of inequality towards smaller business who can't trade those items because of a lack of platform, but it would also push them to adapt (as everyone is going to have to), some one could easily write a small app for them, and hell people need jobs, we could create a whole network of smaller drivers/couriers. I mean the minister said as much when they put forward the idea that they would allow food deliveries, they said they hoped it would push smaller food suppliers in informal communities to be innovative.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

alex1501 said:


> *'I hope you get the virus' - senior Cape Town cop to be probed for alleged heavy-handedness *
> A senior police officer is to be investigated for allegedly threatening an elderly woman, a pregnant woman and several Cape Town residents in the Muizenberg area that were arrested for alleged lockdown breaches, saying to them: "I hope you get the virus."
> The elderly woman was doubly traumatised because the officer was not wearing a protective mask when he blurted his alleged message, just centimetres from her face.
> Also, SAPS officials from the station have since been self-isolated by police management after potential contact with a positive Covid-19 case.
> These are among several allegations levelled at police in Muizenberg, Cape Town, by an elderly woman arrested 15 minutes after the "exercise window" ended - a few hundred metres from her home.
> It allegedly took place at the same police station which has been criticised for being "over-zealous", and not using "logic or common sense" in some instances, by their provincial police commissioner, Lieutenant-General Yolisa Matakata.
> The comments of the provincial police commissioner refer to the arrest of a mother and father who ran on to a beach to fetch their toddler - and were arrested for breaking the "lockdown" regulations.
> The 62-year-old woman had been with her son, aged 20, last Tuesday, when they were arrested.
> The pair have spoken of their trauma - asking that their names be kept confidential until authorities investigate their case.
> They had been walking in Muizenberg, near the fresh-water vlei, during the 06:00-09:00 "exercise window".
> The woman is aged 62, and tried to tell police she was late arriving back home because she had slowed on her walk, due to a knee injury.
> Instead, she endured a seven-hour ordeal at a police station.
> The woman said she had a knee injury - had slowed on her walk - and underestimated the time it would take to return home. As a result, she and her son had neared their home at around 09:15.
> There, they encountered police, who arrested them, bundled them into a police vehicle, and took them to the Muizenberg SAPS police station.
> There, they joined several more people arrested. Among them was the "ocean protester", who was arrested for "standing still" during the exercise window, as captured by News24 in a video which has since gone viral.
> Full story:
> https://m.news24.com/SouthAfrica/Ne...-probed-for-alleged-heavy-handedness-20200511



The police are becoming ridiculous - and it seems to be worse in Muizenberg.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Ugi said:


> Check this ppe for the club
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/p...irus-lets-you-drink-and-vape-2020-5?r=US&IR=T



Here's a cheaper one @Ugi

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Stats for today* : up 637 to 10652
Deaths = 206

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

alex1501 said:


> *'I hope you get the virus' - senior Cape Town cop to be probed for alleged heavy-handedness *
> A senior police officer is to be investigated for allegedly threatening an elderly woman, a pregnant woman and several Cape Town residents in the Muizenberg area that were arrested for alleged lockdown breaches, saying to them: "I hope you get the virus."
> The elderly woman was doubly traumatised because the officer was not wearing a protective mask when he blurted his alleged message, just centimetres from her face.
> Also, SAPS officials from the station have since been self-isolated by police management after potential contact with a positive Covid-19 case.
> These are among several allegations levelled at police in Muizenberg, Cape Town, by an elderly woman arrested 15 minutes after the "exercise window" ended - a few hundred metres from her home.
> It allegedly took place at the same police station which has been criticised for being "over-zealous", and not using "logic or common sense" in some instances, by their provincial police commissioner, Lieutenant-General Yolisa Matakata.
> The comments of the provincial police commissioner refer to the arrest of a mother and father who ran on to a beach to fetch their toddler - and were arrested for breaking the "lockdown" regulations.
> The 62-year-old woman had been with her son, aged 20, last Tuesday, when they were arrested.
> The pair have spoken of their trauma - asking that their names be kept confidential until authorities investigate their case.
> They had been walking in Muizenberg, near the fresh-water vlei, during the 06:00-09:00 "exercise window".
> The woman is aged 62, and tried to tell police she was late arriving back home because she had slowed on her walk, due to a knee injury.
> Instead, she endured a seven-hour ordeal at a police station.
> The woman said she had a knee injury - had slowed on her walk - and underestimated the time it would take to return home. As a result, she and her son had neared their home at around 09:15.
> There, they encountered police, who arrested them, bundled them into a police vehicle, and took them to the Muizenberg SAPS police station.
> There, they joined several more people arrested. Among them was the "ocean protester", who was arrested for "standing still" during the exercise window, as captured by News24 in a video which has since gone viral.
> Full story:
> https://m.news24.com/SouthAfrica/Ne...-probed-for-alleged-heavy-handedness-20200511


This Muizenberg SAPS need to be deployed to Norwood JHB , enough ''real'' jaywalkers , they can have their weekly ''quota'' in 2 hours.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ugi

@Hooked check this

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Lockdown day 46 : Psssst today it is a very special birthday for a person we all know. I am not tagging him ( hint below)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Ugi said:


> View attachment 195872
> @Hooked check this


Where is that downpipe going to ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 46 - 06:55
All quiet on the Eastern front , for now . If you're working - have a nice day , If you're home , have a lazy day .
Nothing planned [again] .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> This Muizenberg SAPS need to be deployed to Norwood JHB , enough ''real'' jaywalkers , they can have their weekly ''quota'' in 2 hours.



Great idea, my in-laws are on that side.
Hmm : "Cr@p, where did I see that snitch hotline number?"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ugi

ARYANTO said:


> Where is that downpipe going to ?


Dunno brother... Maybe connected to the mans armpits.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Can a company change your salary or salary structure during the lockdown?* [my BROADBAND]
What many companies in South Africa are doing during the lockdown is to negotiate amendments to employees’ salaries. This is to keep themselves afloat in an attempt to avoid retrenchments.

Companies are therefore entering into arrangements with their staff. If this is done unilaterally, without consulting their staff, it is technically illegal.

To make changes to employees’ salaries, companies have to do it in consultation with the affected employees. The employees must, in principle, agree to the salary changes.

Theoretically speaking, however, it is like a gun to your head. Unless you accept a reduction in salary, you will be retrenched.

In short, if the salary changes are done in consultation with employees, it is allowed and legal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> *Can a company change your salary or salary structure during the lockdown?* [my BROADBAND]
> What many companies in South Africa are doing during the lockdown is to negotiate amendments to employees’ salaries. This is to keep themselves afloat in an attempt to avoid retrenchments.
> 
> Companies are therefore entering into arrangements with their staff. If this is done unilaterally, without consulting their staff, it is technically illegal.
> 
> To make changes to employees’ salaries, companies have to do it in consultation with the affected employees. The employees must, in principle, agree to the salary changes.
> 
> Theoretically speaking, however, it is like a gun to your head. Unless you accept a reduction in salary, you will be retrenched.
> 
> In short, if the salary changes are done in consultation with employees, it is allowed and legal.


I had to take a 30% salary cut and a 50% petrol allowance cut or facing retrenchment 

I guess we are in a difficult situation here with the economy,so we will try and save what we can 

To many people is losing their jobs but is there really an option not to take a salary cut and save your job

I know it's tough and tougher times is lying ahead for us

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Another ciggie courtcase ...
https://www.enca.com/news/tobacco-heads-court-fight-ban 
update : now on hold , whatever that means...
https://www.enca.com/news/court-battle-over-tobacco-ban-hold

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

See if your employer/company received UIF payments :
_To check if your employer has been paid visit the UIF-Covid-19 Temporary Employee/Employers Relief Scheme here_

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

@Silver F Y I , appears Bedfordview may be open , will try to collect my license card tomorrow, will keep you posted.
*''Level 4: Licensing and Deeds Office open.*
South Africans will be able to obtain licenses and have title deeds registered, as well as access social workers and counseling as the lockdown moves from level 5 to level 4.''

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> @Silver F Y I , appears Bedfordview may be open , will try to collect my license card tomorrow, will keep you posted.
> *''Level 4: Licensing and Deeds Office open.*
> South Africans will be able to obtain licenses and have title deeds registered, as well as access social workers and counseling as the lockdown moves from level 5 to level 4.''



Just check the date of that information.
I know last week the transport min essentially said 1st June is when they will open the DLTC's etc again, hence they have extended the validity of licenses (car and drivers) which expired during lockdown to at least 02 June.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> *Can a company change your salary or salary structure during the lockdown?* [my BROADBAND]
> What many companies in South Africa are doing during the lockdown is to negotiate amendments to employees’ salaries. This is to keep themselves afloat in an attempt to avoid retrenchments.
> 
> Companies are therefore entering into arrangements with their staff. If this is done unilaterally, without consulting their staff, it is technically illegal.
> 
> To make changes to employees’ salaries, companies have to do it in consultation with the affected employees. The employees must, in principle, agree to the salary changes.
> 
> Theoretically speaking, however, it is like a gun to your head. Unless you accept a reduction in salary, you will be retrenched.
> 
> In short, if the salary changes are done in consultation with employees, it is allowed and legal.



Yeah. We too have been affected by this, as have most corporate entities in SA. This is the problem with so many companies already being on knife edge before lockdown- all it took was the one last lockdown push and chaos ensued.
Some major players have also implemented across the board reductions (between 15 and 50% depending where in the organogram you sit.
Lots of cuts to benefits as well (provident contributions placed on hold as it saves the company a % every month as well).
payout of travel allowances and subsistence allowances on hold.
Fuel allowances cut.

What boggles my mind is that companies should be fighting service providers to reduce costs (you definitely dont need that R100k a month 500mb/s guaranteed uncapped fibre and voip in the office in everybody is working from home. )
I have yet to see or hear of many companies doing this - and at the same time lots of companies are not providing additional data allowances for their staff to be connected and work from home. I know i have personally used around 2.5TB of data for work in the past 6 weeks from home. And not all that data usage is from an uncapped line - as when the lines get slow i need to switch onto mobile data networks (average use 5gb a day). This excludes the missus working from home (maybe another 500gb for the past 6 weeks or so).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

EARLY UPDATE 14:30 ,
Health Minister Zweli Mkhize has *announced *that there are now* 11,350* confirmed cases of coronavirus in South Africa.

This is an increase of 698 cases compared to yesterday.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> *Can a company change your salary or salary structure during the lockdown?* [my BROADBAND]
> What many companies in South Africa are doing during the lockdown is to negotiate amendments to employees’ salaries. This is to keep themselves afloat in an attempt to avoid retrenchments.
> 
> Companies are therefore entering into arrangements with their staff. If this is done unilaterally, without consulting their staff, it is technically illegal.
> 
> To make changes to employees’ salaries, companies have to do it in consultation with the affected employees. The employees must, in principle, agree to the salary changes.
> 
> Theoretically speaking, however, it is like a gun to your head. Unless you accept a reduction in salary, you will be retrenched.
> 
> In short, if the salary changes are done in consultation with employees, it is allowed and legal.



I get it when a company was struggling and manage to get some income flowing during the lockdown that they lower salaries. It's better than relying on UIF.

But there are many employers that can buffer the effects of the lockdown that is just using the lockdown as an excuse to lower salaries and break every law when it comes to salaries. 

The labour courts are going to be a busy place when all this is over.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Timwis

Alex said:


>

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Adephi said:


> I get it when a company was struggling and manage to get some income flowing during the lockdown that they lower salaries. It's better than relying on UIF.
> 
> But there are many employers that can buffer the effects of the lockdown that is just using the lockdown as an excuse to lower salaries and break every law when it comes to salaries.
> 
> The labour courts are going to be a busy place when all this is over.



100%.
Lots of shady operators out there sadly.
Even worse when they dont apply the reductions equitably- its more about whose derriere you frequent in terms of osculation.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Juice was finished today and was to lazy to mix as Im going to mix tomorrow for a few friends. So I have an old juice that was mixed more than 6 months ago. It was horrible at the time, some kind of fruit mix that didnt turn out good. But wow now its great, taste like banana pronutro with cream. Wish I could remember what was the recipe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/9912fc91a445b668fe0aa81ae272525a?client=news
*Reasons why Covid-19 kills some people and spare others*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Juice was finished today and was to lazy to mix as Im going to mix tomorrow for a few friends. So I have an old juice that was mixed more than 6 months ago. It was horrible at the time, some kind of fruit mix that didnt turn out good. But wow now its great, taste like banana pronutro with cream. Wish I could remember what was the recipe.


Cream does that. It spoils your mood.
Next time mix a 100ml in a 120ml bottle. Air inside the bottle makes it steep better and faster.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Juice was finished today and was to lazy to mix as Im going to mix tomorrow for a few friends. So I have an old juice that was mixed more than 6 months ago. It was horrible at the time, some kind of fruit mix that didnt turn out good. But wow now its great, taste like banana pronutro with cream. Wish I could remember what was the recipe.



Yeah mixing seems strange like that.

I mixed a Cherry Raspberry Apple on Ice a year ago.
Tasted awful after a week of steeping, I actually called it CRAP ICE at the time.
Over a year later (yesterday) I dug into the reserves so figured hey it's got nic in it, so it will have to do for now.

It's turned into the most amazing juice somehow, a proper melt in the mouth cherry with dashes of raspberry on the inhale and crisp cold apple on the exhale.
Now to try and figure out what I stuck into that recipe a year ago.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Baby Choo is very happy Dad is always at home these days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 47- 11:00
I decided to sleep late , there is no rush to do anything or go anywhere. I am not fully awake yet , need Coke first and will hunt news later , I am gatvol of this exercise and need to return to a form of normal . Received like 1/2 my salary yesterday from UIF , WHY? Dunno , I get paid end of the month ...strange.
We had 4 robbers running around here in Orange Grove , they held up a shop in Louis Botha ave , shot 2 people [crossfire] and we were asked on groups to stay indoors [lockdown in lockdown ?] Sirens and vans all over the place and everybody looking for a guy in a red shirt , Saps just reported they captured 2 . 2 still missing 1 wounded.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Coronavirus restrictions are turning South Africa into a police state – Expert*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/secu...-a-police-state-expert.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

@Dela Rey Steyn 
PASSOP vir die leeus:
Limpopo police on Tuesday cautioned community members of Alldays, near Louis Trichardt, to be "extra careful" after a pride of lions escaped from a local game park.
Brig Motlafela Mojapelo said seven lions - five males and two females - escaped from their cages at Ingogo Safaris' premises on Monday night.
“The lions were allegedly spotted by community members.''

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Adephi

Confirmed Cyril is talking tonight at 20:30. 

Can only hope for some good news.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> Confirmed Cyril is talking tonight at 20:30.
> 
> Can only hope for some good news.



Yay !

Level 3 !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Adephi said:


> Confirmed Cyril is talking tonight at 20:30.
> 
> Can only hope for some good news.



Should we believe
Or should we wait for the typed out version of the other ladies aftermath speech.

It's like he gives us hope. She makes us pick up the soap.

Rant Over

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn
> PASSOP vir die leeus:
> Limpopo police on Tuesday cautioned community members of Alldays, near Louis Trichardt, to be "extra careful" after a pride of lions escaped from a local game park.
> Brig Motlafela Mojapelo said seven lions - five males and two females - escaped from their cages at Ingogo Safaris' premises on Monday night.
> “The lions were allegedly spotted by community members.''



Wag n bietjie is daar Leeu's
wouldn't mind a Lion Lager right about now

Also if they were spotted by community members are they surely not now classified as Leopards?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> Should we believe
> Or should we wait for the typed out version of the other ladies aftermath speech.
> 
> It's like he gives us hope. She makes us pick up the soap.
> 
> Rant Over



Well rumour got it, and it's a big rumour, that we'll be drinking on Friday. But I think its way too soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

Just had news that a very good friend of ours daughter has died. Not from Corona but an ulcer related condition. How very sad to have to not only lose a child but under these very trying conditions. She leaves a husband and three children. 
My heart is breaking for her.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Mollie

Adephi said:


> Well rumour got it, and it's a big rumour, that we'll be drinking on Friday. But I think its way too soon.


If the level is gonna get lowered i think you will only be able to buy alcohol between Wednesday and Friday at certain times i saw something like that somewhere 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Stranger said:


> Just had news that a very good friend of ours daughter has died. Not from Corona but an ulcer related condition. How very sad to have to not only lose a child but under these very trying conditions. She leaves a husband and three children.
> My heart is breaking for her.



This is so sad. 
Especially at this time when you can't even have people around you for emotional support as such. 
My grandfather (and my last living grandparent) passed on at the start of lockdown, I couldn't even get to durban to attend his funeral as this was before they relaxed the travel rules for funeral attendance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

The vaper said:


> If the level is gonna get lowered i think you will only be able to buy alcohol between Wednesday and Friday at certain times i saw something like that somewhere
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


What I saw was Mon - Wed, 8-12 only from liquor stores. No shebeens or restaurants, basically it will be: buy to consume at home as far as I understand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Day 47- 11:00
> I decided to sleep late , there is no rush to do anything or go anywhere. I am not fully awake yet , need Coke first and will hunt news later , I am gatvol of this exercise and need to return to a form of normal . Received like 1/2 my salary yesterday from UIF , WHY? Dunno , I get paid end of the month ...strange.
> We had 4 robbers running around here in Orange Grove , they held up a shop in Louis Botha ave , shot 2 people [crossfire] and we were asked on groups to stay indoors [lockdown in lockdown ?] Sirens and vans all over the place and everybody looking for a guy in a red shirt , Saps just reported they captured 2 . 2 still missing 1 wounded.


Stay safe bro. It's Better indoors in times like these.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So while dropping something off for a friend, I stop outside an estate. In 5 min 6 different transactions take place in front of me, two cars stop next to each other, exchange and drive off again. next friends estate wait for 10min outside, I stopped counting at 20 transactions. This is 15min outside two small estates, the blackmarket is thriving

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So while dropping something off for a friend, I stop outside an estate. In 5 min 6 different transactions take place in front of me, two cars stop next to each other, exchange and drive off again. next friends estate wait for 10min outside, I stopped counting at 20 transactions. This is 15min outside two small estates, the blackmarket is thriving


 I heard today a loose camel will cost R20 and R8 a Ceasar. A packet of Ceasar cost R8 before lockdown
I don't know of it's marked up or that's just the price it costs, and your right the black market is thriving. People walking into shops with packages and leaving empty handed as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So while dropping something off for a friend, I stop outside an estate. In 5 min 6 different transactions take place in front of me, two cars stop next to each other, exchange and drive off again. next friends estate wait for 10min outside, I stopped counting at 20 transactions. This is 15min outside two small estates, the blackmarket is thriving



Yep. Our road and complexes here as well. 
The dead end has become like the new hangout.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mollie

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> What I saw was Mon - Wed, 8-12 only from liquor stores. No shebeens or restaurants, basically it will be: buy to consume at home as far as I understand.


Yes something like that well we will be sure in a few minutes or so

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stranger said:


> Just had news that a very good friend of ours daughter has died. Not from Corona but an ulcer related condition. How very sad to have to not only lose a child but under these very trying conditions. She leaves a husband and three children.
> My heart is breaking for her.


My condolences @Stranger, and please extend them to your friend for their great loss. Losing someone you love is trying at the best of times, I cannot fathom how they must be feeling now. Even her funeral is going to be an extra measure of red tape these days. Stay strong!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

DStv channel 403 live. Including over 160cases of corruption. Over 100 officials being fingered, sorry probed

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mollie

Resistance said:


> DStv channel 403 live. Including over 160cases of corruption. Over 100 officials being fingered, sorry probed


No comment 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

So in a nutshell. 

At the end of May. We may or not be changed to level 3. 
Metros that are most affected will stay on higher levels (think CPT JHB DBN PE).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

OK the shxtshow continues - nothing changed , now go wash your hands . The End

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> OK the shxtshow continues - nothing changed , now go wash your hands . The End


I was expecting something. He didn't say anything but hotspots stays on level 4.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> I was expecting something. He didn't say anything but hotspots stays on level 4.



Yeah and most all the major financial hubs and business hubs are hotspots....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> So in a nutshell.
> 
> At the end of May. We may or not be changed to level 3.
> Metros that are most affected will stay on higher levels (think CPT JHB DBN PE).



In short, that was a waste of my time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Oh! this story is starting to rev me up . There is going to be food riots and people are tired of restrictions on items to buy , people want to move in or out of rentals but can't carry on with their lives.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Mollie

Dit is hoe ek nou voel maar eks Homer






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah and most all the major financial hubs and business hubs are hotspots....


And it seems the money goes to the same economic structures.
Those that already have it and doesn't really need it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BeaLea

All I got was.... So the plan is there is a plan but that will be outlined according to plan at sometime within the plan?

Absolutely a waste of time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor

follow me, I'm right behind you

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

The vaper said:


> Dit is hoe ek nou voel maar eks Homer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


AGREE 100%

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

If 2020 had a soundtrack

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## M.Adhir

In another nutshell

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Resistance

BeaLea said:


> All I got was.... So the plan is there is a plan but that will be outlined according to plan at sometime within the plan?
> 
> Absolutely a waste of time.





Adephi said:


> View attachment 196042





M.Adhir said:


> Yeah and most all the major financial hubs and business hubs are hotspots....





vicTor said:


> follow me, I'm right behind you





ARYANTO said:


> OK the shxtshow continues - nothing changed , now go wash your hands . The End



Basically what he didn't say is were still screwed. What he said was other areas is less screwed. What he meant is he not screwed!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Day 47- 11:00
> I decided to sleep late , there is no rush to do anything or go anywhere. I am not fully awake yet , need Coke first and will hunt news later , I am gatvol of this exercise and need to return to a form of normal . Received like 1/2 my salary yesterday from UIF , WHY? Dunno , I get paid end of the month ...strange.
> We had 4 robbers running around here in Orange Grove , they held up a shop in Louis Botha ave , shot 2 people [crossfire] and we were asked on groups to stay indoors [lockdown in lockdown ?] Sirens and vans all over the place and everybody looking for a guy in a red shirt , Saps just reported they captured 2 . 2 still missing 1 wounded.



At least that broke the monotony of lockdown @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*IF you haven't heard yet ...*
*UPDATE: 12,074 cases and 219 deaths.*

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Example , I live in KARAKAMOER ,population 27 , no covid, my John Deere breaks down , need new pulley gasket and waterpump , I AM FCKD, Jhb is on stage 5 , so , I can't order , drive through to Jhb or ask uncle Piet to pick it up for me , so no plowing , planting , no mielies for 2021
- this people's brains sits in their assxoles.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

This is just creating a thriving blackmarket system , prices of every ''illegal'' item is going to SKYROCKET out of the atmosphere ,say R20.00 for a gwhai - make that 50 -each .Guess my mixing at 3 and 6% is going to drop to .5% to save nic...I am so bedonnerd , I can't sleep at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> This is just creating a thriving blackmarket system , prices of every ''illegal'' item is going to SKYROCKET out of the atmosphere ,say R20.00 for a gwhai - make that 50 -each .Guess my mixing at 3 and 6% is going to drop to .5% to save nic...I am so bedonnerd , I can't sleep at all.



Night shift clock out 7am

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Lockdown day : 48

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Night shift clock out 7am


still here, binge watch ''DARK''

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Prison sentence - day 48
Not talking today , too bedonnerd still after the moerse let down last night , we are in kindergarden with a shitty wet nurse in charge .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> still here, binge watch ''DARK''


DARK... I'll be checking.
A woman was just robbed outside in the street. Too far for me to go and help. But there was three guys in the street that chased him. I hope they got him I really do.
Traffic vehicle drives past. Stops and speaks to her. I think he just advised her to got to the police station, because he drove straight down the road and she turned, probably to go home.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> DARK... I'll be checking.
> A woman was just robbed outside in the street. Too far for me to go and help. But there was three guys in the street that chased him. I hope they got him I really do.
> Traffic vehicle drives past. Stops and speaks to her. I think he just advised her to got to the police station, because he drove straight down the road and she turned, probably to go home.


THAT time has come , there is going to be crime all over now and bru, I'm telling you it is going to be ugly.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> still here, binge watch ''DARK''



I've read somewhere, season 4 soon to be distributed by Eskom.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> DARK... I'll be checking.
> A woman was just robbed outside in the street. Too far for me to go and help. But there was three guys in the street that chased him. I hope they got him I really do.
> Traffic vehicle drives past. Stops and speaks to her. I think he just advised her to got to the police station, because he drove straight down the road and she turned, probably to go home.


DARK... I'll be checking. Just make sure you get the English one otherwise you going to learn German , really good series , different vibe than the normal ''been there ,seen that.''

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> THAT time has come , there is going to be crime all over now and bru, I'm telling you it is going to be ugly.


True bro. That's on the same spot I used to wait for the van in the mornings and about the same time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> DARK... I'll be checking. Just make sure you get the English one otherwise you going to learn German , really good series , different vibe than the normal ''been there ,seen that.''


Well I can always learn. I've got enough time level five

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

vicTor said:


> Yay !
> 
> Level 3 !



I was close

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> I was close

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Right so its a battery issue but its lockdown related because of when it happened i guess 

One of my 21700's has decided to just stop being "seen":
when i stick it in a mod the mod doesnt power on.
When i stick it in a charger the charger also doesnt power up/ start reading and charging the battery.
Other batteries work in the same mod and charger though so this must be the battery itself that is self isolating for some reason?

Its an ijoy 21700 about a year old, which has probably seen 30 to 40 charges/ cycles on it (i hardly use my 21700 mods).
Battery was charging fine about a week ago, used it and charged it a few times.

Suddenly poof, its about as powerless as we are against these lockdown rules.

Any ideas? should i just toss the battery?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Right so its a battery issue but its lockdown related because of when it happened i guess
> 
> One of my 21700's has decided to just stop being "seen":
> when i stick it in a mod the mod doesnt power on.
> When i stick it in a charger the charger also doesnt power up/ start reading and charging the battery.
> Other batteries work in the same mod and charger though so this must be the battery itself that is self isolating for some reason?
> 
> Its an ijoy 21700 about a year old, which has probably seen 30 to 40 charges/ cycles on it (i hardly use my 21700 mods).
> Battery was charging fine about a week ago, used it and charged it a few times.
> 
> Suddenly poof, its about as powerless as we are against these lockdown rules.
> 
> Any ideas? should i just toss the battery?


A bit busy right now but will explain so be patient. Lockdown rules!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Right so its a battery issue but its lockdown related because of when it happened i guess
> 
> One of my 21700's has decided to just stop being "seen":
> when i stick it in a mod the mod doesnt power on.
> When i stick it in a charger the charger also doesnt power up/ start reading and charging the battery.
> Other batteries work in the same mod and charger though so this must be the battery itself that is self isolating for some reason?
> 
> Its an ijoy 21700 about a year old, which has probably seen 30 to 40 charges/ cycles on it (i hardly use my 21700 mods).
> Battery was charging fine about a week ago, used it and charged it a few times.
> 
> Suddenly poof, its about as powerless as we are against these lockdown rules.
> 
> Any ideas? should i just toss the battery?


Do you have a multimeter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Right so its a battery issue but its lockdown related because of when it happened i guess
> 
> One of my 21700's has decided to just stop being "seen":
> when i stick it in a mod the mod doesnt power on.
> When i stick it in a charger the charger also doesnt power up/ start reading and charging the battery.
> Other batteries work in the same mod and charger though so this must be the battery itself that is self isolating for some reason?
> 
> Its an ijoy 21700 about a year old, which has probably seen 30 to 40 charges/ cycles on it (i hardly use my 21700 mods).
> Battery was charging fine about a week ago, used it and charged it a few times.
> 
> Suddenly poof, its about as powerless as we are against these lockdown rules.
> 
> Any ideas? should i just toss the battery?


Don't toss it. I'll give you a fix ,but it will be later. If I forget which I highly doubt. Please remind me.
I have done it before so don't worry. If it blows up you just blame me

Jokes... I have done it and it's basically safe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> Do you have a multimeter?



Somewhere in this house. or it might be at the office. will have to look.
Just found it odd that a battery went pap so fast, my other batteries all go for 18 months plus normally with daily use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Somewhere in this house. or it might be at the office. will have to look.
> Just found it odd that a battery went pap so fast, my other batteries all go for 18 months plus normally with daily use.


Maybe it went below the 3.2v and the charger don't pick it up. Hence the multimeter. Don't worry if you can't find it. Your charger should give you a voltage feedback.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

I know where Resistance is going with this, be patient and most likely you can recover it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> Maybe it went below the 3.2v and the charger don't pick it up. Hence the multimeter. Don't worry if you can't find it. Your charger should give you a voltage feedback.



Thanks mate. I'm not in a rush as such, just more irritated about the first casualty of lockdown for me being a battery !
Will wait for your feedback. Worst case its dood and it is what it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

"Social distancing" redefined:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Drikusw

alex1501 said:


> "Social distancing" redefined:

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> "Social distancing" redefined:



I deleted like 5replies.
All I'll say is they scarred that kid for good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> Thanks mate. I'm not in a rush as such, just more irritated about the first casualty of lockdown for me being a battery !
> Will wait for your feedback. Worst case its dood and it is what it is.


What battery charger are you using, I have a nitecore i4, I remember on the box it said that this charger has the ability to recover batteries that went below 3,2v and recover the battery safely

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

CashKat88 said:


> What battery charger are you using, I have a nitecore i4, I remember on the box it said that this charger has the ability to recover batteries that went below 3,2v and recover the battery safely



a d4 and an i8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

alex1501 said:


> "Social distancing" redefined:

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Resistance said:


> I deleted like 5replies.
> All I'll say is they scarred that kid for good.


They or the mother? Why would a responsible parent put their child in that situation. I almost want to say she used her child

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> They or the mother? Why would a responsible parent put their child in that situation. I almost want to say she used her child



She didn't make the situation, they did.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> She didn't make the situation, they did.





Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> They or the mother? Why would a responsible parent put their child in that situation. I almost want to say she used her child



No brother. Check that video again. The child held onto his mother when he felt a threat heading his way. Same as any other person.(I'm not saying child.) The officer wanted to take the child from her and she didn't want to let him go and he was never going to let them take his mother.
Any child will do that and a mother will do the same to keep her child safe if he feels threatened and there isn't a threat.
That's normal maternal instinct and that's why children normally get to go with a mother during divorce.
Some men have that instinct too ,but it doesn't come naturally to men. He would go fight to protect the child and leave the child unnattend while doing so while a mother would normally throw herself under the bus hoping her body will protect the child.(all subconsciously)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

What's irritating me the most is how everyone gauges this situation by death; "we would have eight times more death", "there's only a 2% chance of dying" etc etc ad nauseam. 

We are already seeing an inflammatory syndrome in children caused by SARS-COV-2, effecting their organs, but "young healthy people are fine". There are even cases where people (healthy and fit) have developed diabetes from SARS-COV-2 due to the organ damage (this is how I also developed diabetes albeit a different virus). Ventilators are becoming more and more of a reason for death in places too (so do you want to go to the hospital and possibly get the wrong treatment?). I've also had arthritis and several other syndromes since I was twelve from another virus, I'm alive and my life could be worse, but my life could be a lot different too. Death should not be the way you express your maxim. 

Yes we need the economy moving again, and yes the government is fumbling but please can everyone stop using mortality rate as an argument, there are layers here, viruses do other things to you. 

Humans are brain dead, and that's all this situation has shown me, incapable of looking at parts in system and only at extremes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Resistance said:


> No brother. Check that video again. The child held onto his mother when he felt a threat heading his way. Same as any other person.(I'm not saying child.) The officer wanted to take the child from her and she didn't want to let him go and he was never going to let them take his mother.
> Any child will do that and a mother will do the same to keep her child safe if he feels threatened and there isn't a threat.
> That's normal maternal instinct and that's why children normally get to go with a mother during devorce.
> Some men have that instinct too ,but it doesn't come naturally to men. He would go fight to protect the child and leave the child unnattend while doing so while a mother would normally throw herself under the bus hoping hoping her body will protect the child.(all subconsciously)



In all fairness wtf takes their kid with them to protest?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> In all fairness wtf takes their kid with them to protest?



Bro. Victor was there it was peacefull protest.they didn't want him to take the child. He even asked. Check last 5 minutes. 
Point is were arguing a point, but if we weren't in a similar situation with or without protesting why are we arguing that point. 
Muizenberg police behavior this is tell you!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> What's irritating me the most is how everyone gauges this situation by death; "we would have eight times more death", "there's only a 2% chance of dying" etc etc ad nauseam.
> 
> We are already seeing an inflammatory syndrome in children caused by SARS-COV-2, effecting their organs, but "young healthy people are fine". There are even cases where people (healthy and fit) have developed diabetes from SARS-COV-2 due to the organ damage (this is how I also developed diabetes albeit a different virus). Ventilators are becoming more and more of a reason for death in places too (so do you want to go to the hospital and possibly get the wrong treatment?). I've also had arthritis and several other syndromes since I was twelve from another virus, I'm alive and my life could be worse, but my life could be a lot different too. Death should not be the way you express your maxim.
> 
> Yes we need the economy moving again, and yes the government is fumbling but please can everyone stop using mortality rate as an argument, there are layers here, viruses do other things to you.
> 
> Humans are brain dead, and that's all this situation has shown me, incapable of looking at parts in system and only at extremes.



Ok. We really need a politics thread now!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501

Feliks Karp said:


> In all fairness wtf takes their kid with them to protest?



Someone who can't take their child to school.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> What's irritating me the most is how everyone gauges this situation by death; "we would have eight times more death", "there's only a 2% chance of dying" etc etc ad nauseam.
> 
> We are already seeing an inflammatory syndrome in children caused by SARS-COV-2, effecting their organs, but "young healthy people are fine". There are even cases where people (healthy and fit) have developed diabetes from SARS-COV-2 due to the organ damage (this is how I also developed diabetes albeit a different virus). Ventilators are becoming more and more of a reason for death in places too (so do you want to go to the hospital and possibly get the wrong treatment?). I've also had arthritis and several other syndromes since I was twelve from another virus, I'm alive and my life could be worse, but my life could be a lot different too. Death should not be the way you express your maxim.
> 
> Yes we need the economy moving again, and yes the government is fumbling but please can everyone stop using mortality rate as an argument, there are layers here, viruses do other things to you.
> 
> Humans are brain dead, and that's all this situation has shown me, incapable of looking at parts in system and only at extremes.


On that topic.healthy people are dying and they said don't worry, the death rate is low.
The economy is suffering, and we want what we want.
Politics bro, politics thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> a d4 and an i8


As far as I can see those chargers don't have the battery over-discharge recovery mode, checked the manuals, only the "NEW I4" has this feature from what I can find online, if you want you can bring the battery around and I can try this feature out and see if it works

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

alex1501 said:


> "Social distancing" redefined:




Trying to understand the context of what happened here, even read the summary on the original YT vid as well as some of the comments but stopped when i realized i wouldn't figure enough out to make an informed opinion of that exact incident.

Let me prepare to be slaughtered by asking:

Why was there a protest/ external activity or gathering (there is more than one person in that vid with that yellow bib with text on it_ ?

what was it about ? This is a half/ tail end video which doesn't show any of the preceding events that lead to the start of this clip (there are comments on the original YT vid but who knows whats true and whats not). the video makes it look like the lady is just being arrested at that point - was she asked to move and did she refuse? was she informed she is possibly breaking a law and did she refuse to back down? 

in the current context of a city under lockdown (this looks like NSW based on the original VID summary), is a protest/ external activity as such allowed?
Is it responsible as a parent to take your child to a protest - irrespective of whether there is a lockdown or not?
Does it not set a precedent (assuming the "protest" is currently a violation of laws/ regulations if police just let it be/ let it go (Beatles and Princess Elsa singing here even)
If the gathering/ protest was legal - most of my questions above are invalid, other than why would a parent take their kid to a protest?
Assuming it was "legal" ,I liken this to what happened in Ballito the other day (that video did the rounds) and ask with an open mind, would the police or enforcement officers have been there in the first place had the parents just followed the law and not been on the beach with their children?
As much as i despise most of these lockdown rules/ regulations/ laws / whatever they are called, they are mostly gazetted and are legally enforceable - if someone wants to go to the beach at 11am (or even to the beach at all), launch a court challenge, win your case, then go to the beach. Until such time, its pretty hard to get anything more than empathy in most cases.
I feel sorry for that child and nobody else there - they have been exposed by their parent, and exposed to fairly rough handling by the police (which in a way could have been avoided by either them not being at a protest or whatever it was, or the police being more gentle < and that again runs the risk of setting a bad precedent - if we know we just get a slap on the wrist for going to the beach, heck lets all go to the beach, nothing much will happen>)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dewald

Feliks Karp said:


> In all fairness wtf takes their kid with them to protest?


Exactly man! I feel so bad for the little boy and the police could have handled it way better. But the mom must have known that she may get trouble doing what she did and still knowingly brought her child along. Really sad

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Resistance said:


> Bro. Victor was there it was peacefull protest.they didn't want him to take the child. He even asked. Check last 5 minutes.
> Point is were arguing a point, but if we weren't in a similar situation with or without protesting why are we arguing that point.
> Muizenberg police behavior this is tell you!



It's irrelevant whether it's peaceful or not, and I'm certainly not saying the police where right or wrong, but my question still stands, who takes their child to a protest? It's irresponsible, it would be great if we lived in a society where people could picket and complain without recourse, but there is the inherent danger of something happening.

Also to just reply to your other comment, I literally said the government has fumbled and we need to open up the economy, my point was that people still don't get that this situation is beyond "me and we, and whether we feel safe dying or not", same people will literally be begging for medical attention when they on death's door or moaning about how life isn't fair when they are shooting their kids up with insulin or heart medication as a side effect from infection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Maybe I miss something. Did the mother go and protest during a lockdown with her kid? Why take the kid with? Who created the situation?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Maybe I miss something. Did the mother go and protest during a lockdown with her kid? Why take the kid with? Who created the situation?



That's what some of the original video comments seem to allude to. 
There was a protest. Which is illegal. Under lockdown. 
The cops informed her for quite a while before it escalated into this. She resisted and refused to back down. 

But again. Take with a pinch of salt (and tequila please if anyone has some), the internet is full of lies as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

I looked at this and see the guy who drives in the fast lane at 60, with his kids standing on the back seat with no seat belts, then complains when he is pulled over by the cops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

M.Adhir said:


> Trying to understand the context of what happened here, even read the summary on the original YT vid as well as some of the comments but stopped when i realized i wouldn't figure enough out to make an informed opinion of that exact incident.
> 
> Let me prepare to be slaughtered by asking:
> 
> Why was there a protest/ external activity or gathering (there is more than one person in that vid with that yellow bib with text on it_ ?
> 
> what was it about ? This is a half/ tail end video which doesn't show any of the preceding events that lead to the start of this clip (there are comments on the original YT vid but who knows whats true and whats not). the video makes it look like the lady is just being arrested at that point - was she asked to move and did she refuse? was she informed she is possibly breaking a law and did she refuse to back down?
> 
> in the current context of a city under lockdown (this looks like NSW based on the original VID summary), is a protest/ external activity as such allowed?
> Is it responsible as a parent to take your child to a protest - irrespective of whether there is a lockdown or not?
> Does it not set a precedent (assuming the "protest" is currently a violation of laws/ regulations if police just let it be/ let it go (Beatles and Princess Elsa singing here even)
> If the gathering/ protest was legal - most of my questions above are invalid, other than why would a parent take their kid to a protest?
> Assuming it was "legal" ,I liken this to what happened in Ballito the other day (that video did the rounds) and ask with an open mind, would the police or enforcement officers have been there in the first place had the parents just followed the law and not been on the beach with their children?
> As much as i despise most of these lockdown rules/ regulations/ laws / whatever they are called, they are mostly gazetted and are legally enforceable - if someone wants to go to the beach at 11am (or even to the beach at all), launch a court challenge, win your case, then go to the beach. Until such time, its pretty hard to get anything more than empathy in most cases.
> I feel sorry for that child and nobody else there - they have been exposed by their parent, and exposed to fairly rough handling by the police (which in a way could have been avoided by either them not being at a protest or whatever it was, or the police being more gentle < and that again runs the risk of setting a bad precedent - if we know we just get a slap on the wrist for going to the beach, heck lets all go to the beach, nothing much will happen>)



My only point was to show, how the police (without any protective gear and/or 'distancing") handling the arrest of the woman for allegedly breaking "social distancing".
It's only second half of the video, because it was the only one I've found without some commentary. Anyway in the first half they are only talking (lady didn't attack anyone). Location is irrelevant, things like that are happening all over the globe.

All of your questions are perfectly valid, but if I answer all of them honestly, some of the prominent forum members would be so far up my a$$, you could easily take a group portrait every time I yawn.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

What the police did was wrong, but this is the worst mother you can get. She is a coward, she took her kid with to the protest as " protection" Any trauma this kid experience is all on the mother's hands. She put him in the situation and people like that should not be allowed to have kids, what a coward of a mother

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

No 1. still no politics thread.
2. all your questions answered in your own posts. 
I will mediate. And if there's enough comments we open a politics thread.
3. This isn't Muizenberg that was a joke. This is in a country where I don't know the laws .
4 don't fight chill it's lockdown don't get upset.
5 I signed a petition to have the vapestore open during lockdown knowing I didn't work and won't get paid. I'm not petty like that. My point was that others complain about not being able to purchase Nic or concentrates while others actually worry how they going to put bread on the table. If they can't get it they get a hissy fit. And now I am not referring to anyone in particular I'm talking in general . Someone joined the forum to complain about a vendor and I'm like thinking bro, do you even vape? ( Not anyone in particular, still generally speaking) do I say something and make kakas or say nothing. 
So don't stress I mean no harm and no foul, I just say stuff irrelevant to any given situation and relevant to the ones that count.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> No 1. still no politics thread.
> 2. all your questions answered in your own posts.
> I will mediate. And if there's enough comments we open a politics thread.
> 3. This isn't Muizenberg that was a joke. This is in a country where I don't know the laws .
> 4 don't fight chill it's lockdown don't get upset.
> 5 I signed a petition to have the vapestore open during lockdown knowing I didn't work and won't get paid. I'm not petty like that. My point was that others complain about not being able to purchase Nic or concentrates while others actually worry how they going to put bread on the table. If they can't get it they get a hissy fit. And now I am not referring to anyone in particular I'm talking in general . Someone joined the forum to complain about a vendor and I'm like thinking bro, do you even vape? ( Not anyone in particular, still generally speaking) do I say something and make kakas or say nothing.
> So don't stress I mean no harm and no foul, I just say stuff irrelevant to any given situation and relevant to the ones that count.



Will somebody, anybody, please give this man ( @Resistance ) a "politics thread"?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Some sanity starts to prevail....

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/o...SWoBH48QD3sSYlY-PlGvhhGyvHbM6L60-s-b0MSshmTJ8

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

There's worse things being done by mother's all around the world. What this woman did was peaceful. The police escalated it. Because Muizenberg police learn from the best.!!Whoo Whoo!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

People are really starting to lose it..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Just saw this at Takealot.com

*We're back!*
We've opened our platform to allow orders and deliveries of *all goods**,
as authorised by the South African Government.


*Excluding tobacco and liquor products.*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> People are really starting to lose it..



Ya well no fine... All this proves is that I'm by far not the worst dancer in this country.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> People are really starting to lose it..



Proof that pineapple beer can make a difference

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Stranger said:


> I looked at this and see the guy who drives in the fast lane at 60, with his kids standing on the back seat with no seat belts, then complains when he is pulled over by the cops.


 I was the guy who took his sister to school and fetched her afterwords. A cop pulled me off successfully one day, because according to him he timed me for over two years.
He checked the car and eventually gave me a seatbelt fine. After I took it off when he came closer.
The sad part wasn't any of these. It was he lived close to a friend of mine and felt he needed to tell me this and charge me for the info. So basically he was curious ,but didn't want to make a fool of himself by approaching me because the car was super. Sedan old school.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Now I hope the lockdown goes on for ever..

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

DAY 49 - 09.00
We are in week 8 of this hostage situation and stats are as follows :
up 665 from 12074 to 12739 and 238 casualties , but that is the virus deaths - how many committed suicide because of lockdown we may never know , financial ruin is on the horizon for many people. They say its a state of disaster , I say '' the State* is* the disaster.''

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> DAY 49 - 09.00
> We are in week 8 of this hostage situation and stats are as follows :
> up 665 from 12074 to 12739 and 238 casualties , but that is the virus deaths - how many committed suicide because of lockdown we may never know , financial ruin is on the horizon for many people. They say its a state of disaster , I say '' the State* is* the disaster.''


I know of three persons who took their own lives in an estate close to me last month

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

And I got all excited !!!

''The Department of Trade, Industry, and Competition has published new regulations which allow unlimited ecommerce in South Africa.

The new regulations, published today, state that all goods may be transacted through ecommerce platforms, except for alcohol and tobacco products.

These regulations were published a day after President Cyril Ramaphosa said the government will announce changes to level 4 regulations to expand permitted business activities in the retail space and ecommerce''
Axshxles - still can't get nic - finish. Can I now order 0% juice and add my own nic?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...llowed-in-south-africa.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> And I got all excited !!!
> 
> ''The Department of Trade, Industry, and Competition has published new regulations which allow unlimited ecommerce in South Africa.
> 
> The new regulations, published today, state that all goods may be transacted through ecommerce platforms, except for alcohol and tobacco products.
> 
> These regulations were published a day after President Cyril Ramaphosa said the government will announce changes to level 4 regulations to expand permitted business activities in the retail space and ecommerce''
> Axshxles - still can't get nic - finish. Can I now order 0% juice and add my own nic?



A wise man once said Challenge these people that says Vaping is smoking when it all started getting out of hand.
Manufacturer's and vendors had to put big tobacco and nicotine warnings on their merchandise.
Because some fool confused the two and wanted to make a name for their selves. 
Nobody said nothing now everyone complain.
I complain too , but I complained about this all the time.
A battery doesn't contain nicotine so why does it have to have a nicotine and tobacco warning. 
There's drugs being sold that's been tested on animals and a handful of humans that's much more harmful and addictive to humans than a bit of nicotine.
So when are we as Vapers going to do something to change the situation. Or doesn't it still affect us? 
Nicotine is being sold in solid form(bubblegums,patches) why not in liquid form?
Or is it that Pharmaceutical companies not telling us something.

Come now guys there's intelligent people on the forum their is a way we can figure this one out.
Vapourising isn't illegal.
Nicotine isn't illegal
But vaping nicotine products is. This is a huge discrepancy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Resistance said:


> A wise man once said Challenge these people that says Vaping is smoking when it all started getting out of hand.
> Manufacturer's and vendors had to put big tobacco and nicotine warnings on their merchandise.
> Because some fool confused the two and wanted to make a name for their selves.
> Nobody said nothing now everyone complain.
> I complain too , but I complained about this all the time.
> A battery doesn't contain nicotine so why does it have to have a nicotine and tobacco warning.
> There's drugs being sold that's been tested on animals and a handful of humans that's much more harmful and addictive to humans than a bit of nicotine.
> So when are we as Vapers going to do something to change the situation. Or doesn't it still affect us?
> Nicotine is being sold in solid form(bubblegums,patches) why not in liquid form?
> Or is it that Pharmaceutical companies not telling us something.
> 
> Come now guys there's intelligent people on the forum their is a way we can figure this one out.
> Vapourising isn't illegal.
> Nicotine isn't illegal
> But vaping nicotine products is. This is a huge discrepancy.



Basically, because people are sheep who look to the government or the media for instructions. Critical thought is no longer possible, thanks to the brainwashing people are subjected to 24/7. Anyone who dares to question the narrative, is termed a tin foil hat conspiracy nuttter. This is the world we live in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## alex1501

Alex said:


> Basically, because people are sheep who look to the government or the media for instructions. Critical thought is no longer possible, thanks to the brainwashing people are subjected to 24/7. Anyone who dares to question the narrative, is termed a tin foil hat conspiracy nuttter. This is the world we live in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

So how do we as vapers, DIY enthusiasts change their minds(hopefull) or persuade them to allow nicotine sales.
I'm thinking the answer lies at pharmaceutical level. There is a loophole were just not accessing.
Same as the alcohol sales. I can't buy alcohol to make may own sanitiser but Distell and probably other bottling plants get to bottle and manufacture alcohol sanitisers. Still economic monopoly in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Any one familiar with this juice ?
Flavor/s Available: Tutti Frutti, Mad Custard, Cereal Milk, Fruit Cocktail on Ice, Secret Tobacco, Caramel Tobacco, Cherry Cola, Loopy Fruits

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> So how do we as vapers, DIY enthusiasts change their minds(hopefull) or persuade them to allow nicotine sales.
> I'm thinking the answer lies at pharmaceutical level. There is a loophole were just not accessing.
> Same as the alcohol sales. I can't buy alcohol to make may own sanitiser but Distell and probably other bottling plants get to bottle and manufacture alcohol sanitisers. Still economic monopoly in my opinion.


@Resistance - lead and I will follow , been bitching about it for long time , you will know , how many petitions do I have to sign , how many vapers are being discriminated against , just because I vape = I don't have rights too ? Utter cow dung !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Any one familiar with this juice ?
> Flavor/s Available: Tutti Frutti, Mad Custard, Cereal Milk, Fruit Cocktail on Ice, Secret Tobacco, Caramel Tobacco, Cherry Cola, Loopy Fruits



Never tried it, but I've seen it on a website somewhere ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> Never tried it, but I've seen it on a website somewhere ...


It's for sale on another forum , just need to find out if they're brave enough to deliver .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> @Resistance - lead and I will follow , been bitching about it for long time , you will know , how many petitions do I have to sign , how many vapers are being discriminated against , just because I vape = I don't have rights too ? Utter cow dung !


I have an idea. I need to put it in practice.

For proving vaping isn't smoking I'm going to need a bit more backup and a few people that can point me into the right direction.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Any one familiar with this juice ?
> Flavor/s Available: Tutti Frutti, Mad Custard, Cereal Milk, Fruit Cocktail on Ice, Secret Tobacco, Caramel Tobacco, Cherry Cola, Loopy Fruits


https://wonderlandvape.co.za/
They look legit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> https://wonderlandvape.co.za/
> They look legit.


Now to see 


Resistance said:


> I have an idea. I need to put it in practice.
> 
> For proving vaping isn't smoking I'm going to need a bit more backup and a few people that can point me into the right direction.


Got your back , @Rob Fisher may be able to help .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> I have an idea. I need to put it in practice.
> 
> For proving vaping isn't smoking I'm going to need a bit more backup and a few people that can point me into the right direction.



First ask yourself: who are you trying to prove it to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## alex1501

Hooked said:


> View attachment 196169



Does that mean ladies don't need a mask?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> First ask yourself: who are you trying to prove it to.


To everyone ignorant official that wants to take my tomato extracted nicotine and says it tobacco nicotine

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> First ask yourself: who are you trying to prove it to.



I don't feel I need to prove it.
I feel I need to show these people that say it's the same thing that it's totally different.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> To everyone ignorant official that wants to take my tomato extracted nicotine and says it tobacco nicotine



They are reading from the script and don't really care.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> They are reading from the script and don't really care.



They can't really refuse the whole vaping community if we stand together. There's a whole world of vapers and all we need is a vaping congressman to point a finger to.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> They can't really refuse the whole vaping community if we stand together. There's a whole world of vapers and all we need is a vaping congressman to point a finger to.


Or something
now we can't even get someone drunk and agree to it. Well need all the pineapple beer available.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> They can't really refuse the whole vaping community if we stand together. There's a whole world of vapers and all we need is a vaping congressman to point a finger to.



"They can't really refuse" what? To give us a permission or blessing? Do we really need it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> "They can't really refuse" what? To give us a permission or blessing? Do we really need it?



This is how we beat them.


https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/465b2acecfb94491df70bd3dd30e10dd?client=news

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

VIVA Resistance VIVA , got a nice ring to it ! Amandla -

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> "They can't really refuse" what? To give us a permission or blessing? Do we really need it?


No but they are controlling the sale of a substance that's currently still needed by vapers. Same as alcohol its illegal but it's available in sanitisers.
Tobacco sales is illegal not nicotine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

Maybe I'm just becoming old 'n grumpy, but my patience with these fools have run out. Fools, yes, the best and the brightest does not gravitate to politics and bureaucracy. 

The whole lockdown story is a farce, black humour. The figures are crap, the testing is crap, the logic is crap. Dufuses trying to sound important and intelligent.

My cooperation ends here. Period. I don't have the time left in life to waste humouring bloody retards.

I've followed this whole charade - worldwide - closely. It's all a huge mound of stinking crap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

The last Zuma we got rid of in an instant. She's been here for 20years .what's up with the Zuma's.
Lesson learned. Zuma is bad for a number of things,let's ban all Zuma's to come.
@ARYANTO petition please

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> No but they are controlling the sale of a substance that's currently still needed by vapers. Same as alcohol its illegal but it's available in sanitisers.
> Tobacco sales is illegal not nicotine.



They are not controling anything. Our cooperation does.




Do you really believe the chair is holding that horse?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Quick update :*
Up 785 [highest up ,yet] to 13524 
Passed -247 .

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## YeOldeOke

ARYANTO said:


> *Quick update :*
> Up 785 [highest up ,yet] to 13524
> Passed -247 .



Locked down 60,000,000
Cost to an already depressed economy frightening.
Loss of freedom, introduction of communism, cost untold.
Deaths due to many, many other causes 100x +
I piss on their stats. They stink, its a joke. Let's outlaw cars and go back to the horse and buggy. More people die of prescription drugs. Bah.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> *Quick update :*
> Up 785 [highest up ,yet] to 13524
> Passed -247 .


I saw this stats earlier. It troubling bro,Really troubling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

Resistance said:


> I saw this stats earlier. It troubling bro,Really troubling.


OK. /edit. I trust you don't really mean that.
The only troubling thing about those stats is the cumulative IQ of the people who post it on their covid-idiots website with a straight face.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> DAY 49 - 09.00
> We are in week 8 of this hostage situation and stats are as follows :
> up 665 from 12074 to 12739 and 238 casualties , but that is the virus deaths - how many committed suicide because of lockdown we may never know , financial ruin is on the horizon for many people. They say its a state of disaster , I say '' the State* is* the disaster.''


Not sarcastic at all. This was this mornings figures @ARYANTO uploaded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Infections are up over 100 more and the deaths seem to be set at previous rate of about +-10 day. I'm actually wondering how is the death rate the same if the infection rate keeps on rising.
I would have thought more people inflected means more people perishing.
I don't mean exact figures. I mean how is it possible to keep the death rate stable?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

I think it was in Tanzania where goats, sheep and a pawpaw tested positive. It's clown world in spades.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## YeOldeOke

Resistance said:


> Infections are up over 100 more and the deaths seem to be set at previous rate of about +-10 day. I'm actually wondering how is the death rate the same if the infection rate keeps on rising.
> I would have thought more people inflected means more people perishing.
> I don't mean exact figures. I mean how is it possible to keep the death rate stable?


I'd give it up if I was you tbh. There lies madness.

I'd guarantee that at least 100x more people than tested has had the virus. The death rate is something like 0.05%

But then, there's the pawpaws. Damn, thats a curve ball.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YeOldeOke

@alex1501 This signature of yours should be bolded, H1, red. It is exactly what is happening now.

_*"The ideal tyranny is that which is ignorantly self-administered by its victims. The most perfect
slaves are, therefore, those which blissfully and unawaredly enslave themselves." -D. James*_

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

I Strongly oppose the Nicotine ban and do not see any valid reason to add to people’s stress at this stage the anxiety of cravings and withdrawal. But something is certain, we have avoided (or probably simply delayed) a humanitarian crisis. Think about north Italy which is the wealthiest and most advanced region in that country. Covid19 killed more people there than WW2. Look at what is happening in the UK or in New York. Now multiply that trauma by a good 2 figure number and that’s what we would have had in this country if it wasn’t for this bloody long and stressful lockdown. Do not BS yourselves. We have one of the most disease burdened populations and one of the most crippled healthcare systems in the world. Did I speak about corruption? No. It’s a subject for another day.
The bottom line, there are no rules and no certainties. We’re doing it right so far and let’s hope we get away with as less damage as possible. I need a few days off

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

YeOldeOke said:


> @alex1501 This signature of yours should be bolded, H1, red. It is exactly what is happening now.
> 
> _*"The ideal tyranny is that which is ignorantly self-administered by its victims. The most perfect
> slaves are, therefore, those which blissfully and unawaredly enslave themselves." -D. James*_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> I Strongly oppose the Nicotine ban and do not see any valid reason to add to people’s stress at this stage the anxiety of cravings and withdrawal. But something is certain, we have avoided (or probably simply delayed) a humanitarian crisis. Think about north Italy which is the wealthiest and most advanced region in that country. Covid19 killed more people there than WW2. Look at what is happening in the UK or in New York. Now multiply that trauma by a good 2 figure number and that’s what we would have had in this country if it wasn’t for this bloody long and stressful lockdown. Do not BS yourselves. We have one of the most disease burdened populations and one of the most crippled healthcare systems in the world. Did I speak about corruption? No. It’s a subject for another day.
> The bottom line, there are no rules and no certainties. We’re doing it right so far and let’s hope we get away with as less damage as possible. I need a few days off


Agree, take a break.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> I Strongly oppose the Nicotine ban and do not see any valid reason to add to people’s stress at this stage the anxiety of cravings and withdrawal. But something is certain, we have avoided (or probably simply delayed) a humanitarian crisis. Think about north Italy which is the wealthiest and most advanced region in that country. Covid19 killed more people there than WW2. Look at what is happening in the UK or in New York. Now multiply that trauma by a good 2 figure number and that’s what we would have had in this country if it wasn’t for this bloody long and stressful lockdown. Do not BS yourselves. We have one of the most disease burdened populations and one of the most crippled healthcare systems in the world. Did I speak about corruption? No. It’s a subject for another day.
> The bottom line, there are no rules and no certainties. We’re doing it right so far and let’s hope we get away with as less damage as possible. I need a few days off


 In my opinion I think we just delayed everything and the way it going now is not going to help. 
People are running out of food,money and everything else they had stored in a cupboard and forgot about.
They promise things and never come through. Bringing Drs. In, converting business and only a few have the means to overcome all this. (Ok half the country)

You have been working all this time going above and beyond and at the end of the day what's left for you? 
So take a few days off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## alex1501

Grand Guru said:


> Think about north Italy which is the wealthiest and most advanced region in that country. Covid19 killed more people there than WW2.



With all due rescpect, I don't know if you are trying to persuade yourself or someone else, but false statements like that will not help anybody.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

DAY 50 -EARLY HOURS -
Just finished IT chapter 2 , not in the mood for bed yet , vaping the place blue and drinking Coke .
I thought I was just being nice to re post the Covid stats in the evenings as it changes , apparently I am a brainwashed fuknut ,falling for lies ,etc etc , so thus , go find your own stats if you want to know the situation. Thank you for the enlightment .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> DAY 50 -EARLY HOURS -
> Just finished IT chapter 2 , not in the mood for bed yet , vaping the place blue and drinking Coke .
> I thought I was just being nice to re post the Covid stats in the evenings as it changes , apparently I am a brainwashed fuknut ,falling for lies ,etc etc , so thus , go find your own stats if you want to know the situation. Thank you for the enlightment .


So what your saying is you'll post it a bit later then?
Thanks much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> DAY 50 -EARLY HOURS -
> Just finished IT chapter 2 , not in the mood for bed yet , vaping the place blue and drinking Coke .
> I thought I was just being nice to re post the Covid stats in the evenings as it changes , apparently I am a brainwashed fuknut ,falling for lies ,etc etc , so thus , go find your own stats if you want to know the situation. Thank you xxxxxx for the enlightment .



My 2c, worth a lot more than that to me though, and yes, I’m as frustrated and pissed of as the next person. And this is a loooooonnnnngggg one.

Well if your brainwashed @ARYANTO then I’m brain dead. Publishing the results takes guts as the messenger gets the flak and the sh#t end of the stick as it is a reminder for all of us that we are not invincible or living our lives normally, and either in deep doodoo, or playing our roles in the biggest conspiracy and con ever pulled on mankind. Time will tell.

Am I scared, you f*#$¥£ bet, not of the virus exclusively any more due to more info daily and on how to attempt to ensure to stay safe, but also of the fallout after the fact if this carries on too long, lockdown and all, whether we like it or not. Will we get it if it really is out there, he’ll i get flu yearly so most probably, will we survive, dam I hope so, owe a couple of people a visit and a vape, zoo cookies and coke on the menu, and as it may be a recurring thing yearly, so we will adapt. Sunlight is a priority for Vit D, so find a window if you don’t have an outside place and stare at nothing while soaking up some rays, but look at the night sky as well, wonderland out there in nature’s biggest show for us on how we have screwed up our planet and during this time it’s in repair mode.

So please keep on reminding me that I am better of than those that have contracted it, better than those who have tragically passed, whether as a direct fact or due to complications, not only here but worldwide, those without any food and that I have to adapt to a new way of life, conspiracy or fact, and keep safe either way and stand up to the new challenges we all face, health wise, economical hardship and emotionally. 

Heard of the passing of a 80 year old lady tonight that my mother met some time ago, took others 5 days to realize they hadn’t seen her walking out of her flat looking for food as her stove and fridge packed up and no cooked food available easily, non essential goods my rusty naught and a dam shame, no proof of why, we may find out later. Know your neighbors, and no, you don’t have to like them, but if we don’t look out for those around us, not just family, we are failing and not human anymore and humanity is screwed. 

And can sanity prevail with the so called rules and regulations so arbitrarily and sometimes violently shoved down our throats, let’s condemn that and it’s perpetrators with the disdain it deserves, as well as those powers that be that condone this behavior. I’m sure a more inclusive and open minded approach from day one could have ensured a totally different outcome for all of us and our country as a whole. And start listening to other specialists and educated individuals out there, we don’t know everything and don’t have to reinvent the wheel to prove a point, and there is no place for personal dislikes or prejudice.

Thank you to those on the frontline like @Dela Rey Steyn wife, @Grand Guru , my cousins daughter as a paramedic, my house doctor and long time acquaintance and friend, and a lot of others also in this field on this site in one way or another that I don’t know, as well as the good guys in enforcement that are out there every day fighting a ghost in the hope of keeping us safe and alive.

As for me being up this time of the morning, nature called (too much coffee with my sons this evening in our chat session) and then saw I needed to plug in to charge, but the temptation to check in on my online vape family was greater than the need to get back to sleep immediately.

Stay safe, stay healthy, stay positive and stay strong and vape on. 
The End and goodnight, gaan slaap nou.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Thank you F. I really appreciated that talk , fuk we all need some sanity now and to get depressed will not help me or anybody else , I just basically got over my depression and to relapse now will be the worst thing that can happen to me at this stage , I dropped down to 1 anti dep tablet a day , started out with 2 x 3 times a day and 3 other tabs at night - so , yes it's ok to talk , you offered your time when I needed somebody Thank you , an honor to call you my friend . Stay safe , stay sane .

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

*China on alert: Harrowing video emerges sparking fears of deadly second coronavirus wave*
https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...lapsed-second-wave-covid19-china-youtube-clip
Problem...?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> *China on alert: Harrowing video emerges sparking fears of deadly second coronavirus wave*
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...lapsed-second-wave-covid19-china-youtube-clip
> Problem...?


C. Can you imagine the shxtstorm if this is correct ? we will go to level 10 , not even 5. Stay safe my friend , hou vas jou matras , hie kom groot k...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> C. Can you imagine the shxtstorm if this is correct ? we will go to level 10 , not even 5. Stay safe my friend , hou vas jou matras , hie kom groot k...


Hope your doing ok over there too.
Leave the outside be for a while.
Hopefully the second wave pass us. Or maybe the second wave comes early and we can have one wave to surf on. Hopefully ZA isn't hit that bad. 
I'm will need have to go work soon so I hope,really hope the best for us all. 
God be with us all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Star wars.
Some time out
https://www.popularmechanics.co.za/science/south-africans-can-see-the-space-station-this-month/
Thought we all need a short break.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

UK -EXPRESS NEWSPAPER By Oli Smith
''Following two months of one of the strictest lockdowns in Europe, Spain’s government is battling growing resistance to its handling of the crisis from fed-up residents who have started organising street demonstrations against restrictions.
Spain began loosening the lockdown this week, allowing up to ten people to gather together and enabling bars and restaurants to open up outdoor tables.
However, large cities such as Madrid, Barcelona and Valencia, have been blocked from this lockdown lifting plan after they were deemed to be still at risk of a spike in infections.
This prompted the latest protest which was largely directed against Prime Minister Pedro Sanchez, with many demanding his resignation.''

_Road to nowhere ....Talking Head_s
Well we know where we're going
But we don't know where we've been
And we know what we're knowing
But we can't say what we've seen
And we're not little children
And we know what we want
And the future is certain
Give us time to work it out

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

Back to normal activities
https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...d19-wuhan-lockdown-second-wave-jilin-pandemic

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Star wars.
> Some time out
> https://www.popularmechanics.co.za/science/south-africans-can-see-the-space-station-this-month/
> Thought we all need a short break.


seeing that half of us don't sleep anymore...go check the skies .Interesting .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Tell me why can't all these governments come together and build an air purifier system that can at least purify the air slightly. On each continent???
Or build a tree seeing that all the trees went to build the economy.(don't ask,I learnt that trees used to do that job )

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

@alex1501 what I meant is that the epidemic killed more people than WW2 in that specific area sir. It’s an info that was relayed by the Italian then international media many times.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## YeOldeOke

Somebody, somewhere, mentioned they watched CNN. There lies the problem. Find some real news, not a mad agenda pushed by complete morons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

YeOldeOke said:


> The severity and scope of the impact COVID-19 will have on our health, economy and lifestyle is still very unclear, but we feel that we should be proactive and err on the side of caution as the consequences are potentially disastrous.
> 
> We have taken a number of steps to ensure we do not contribute to this problem.
> 
> *https://alldayvapes.co.za/corona-response/*





YeOldeOke said:


> @Silver I'm not one that is prone to paranoia, and even while living in the East didn't worry about SARS, MERS and the like, but this one worries me.
> 
> Let's hope it'll pass without much further ado, but if it doesn't I don't want to be involved in helping its spread. It could result in the worst economic crash in history, amongst other nasty things.


​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

YeOldeOke said:


> Somebody, somewhere, mentioned they watched CNN. There lies the problem. Find some real news, not a mad agenda pushed by complete morons.



What alternative is there? Fox news? Youtube? Or those rednecks at OAN?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501

Grand Guru said:


> @alex1501 what I meant is that the epidemic killed more people than WW2 in that specific area sir. It’s an info that was relayed by the Italian then international media many times.



Italians lost approx. 460000 due to WW2 and 31000+ (~15000 Lombardy) due to covid . Comparing the two by anyone, is reckles at best.
If anyone insists on playing that game:
Poland lost north of 6000000 (six million) due to WW2 and 907 (nine hundred and seven) due to covid, (so, we have nothing to worry about?).
or:
South Africa lost 11900 in the WW2 and losing between 6000 and 11000+ every year due to the flu (we must have a lockdown every year?).

That is one stupid and dangerous game. Proven by many idiocracies worldwide.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Ok so how is the world taken over...?
By deviding and conquering.
So how do we conquer a unity.
By deviding and conquer by means of political infighting.
Why are we fighting. We supposed to stand together for the purpose of vaping.
They don't have to listen to all of us Separately they need to listen to all of us together and together we the Vapers need to leave this politics for the politics thread and focus on freeing vaping from the hands of the Zuma's.
Vapers unite and

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Seems its only going to be a Mini resistance

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex

Adephi said:


> What alternative is there? Fox news? Youtube? Or those rednecks at OAN?









Perhaps you should read this article : https://swprs.org/the-american-empire-and-its-media/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Alex said:


> Perhaps you should read this https://swprs.org/the-american-empire-and-its-media/



Leave Lucasfilm out of this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## alex1501

Alex said:


> Perhaps you should read this article : https://swprs.org/the-american-empire-and-its-media/



That is why I gave my last TV away the day after the 9/11.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Seems its only going to be a Mini resistance



One man leads the Force.
Which side are you on???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I will only join if there is a Vernon Koekemoer faction

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## alex1501

"Vernon Koekemoer"? 
Never heard of her.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I will only join if there is a Vernon Koekemoer faction



We'll give you Vernon Koekemoer v2.0 met eish! And a hand sanitizer.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

alex1501 said:


> "Vernon Koekemoer"?
> Never heard of her.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> What alternative is there? Fox news? Youtube? Or those rednecks at OAN?


YOU TUBE is highly entertaininmg ...go search ''Russian dash cam'' better than CNN anytime  This is NOT from CNN:
MBB:
*Fuel price changes*
Current data analysed by the AA shows the price of fuel could change as follows:

*Petrol* – 50c per litre increase
*Diesel* – 56c per litre decrease
*Illuminating Paraffin* – 75c per litre decrease
The AA added that the differences in the price movements of different fuels are probably due to imbalances in global refining capacity.
This is because the oil industry had to deal with unprecedented oversupply in the first week of May, the AA said.
It added that fuel price volatility such as this is likely to be substantial and long-lasting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## alex1501

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 196193



Blonde or brunette?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

business tech:
*Ramaphosa lockdown apology shows he is not truly in charge: analyst*
*https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...ot-truly-in-charge-analyst/?source=newsletter*

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 196193


FRIKKIE !!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## blujeenz

Social distancing double standards, media vs citizens.
Mosques in Malaysia allowed to open with conditions of masks and "distancing" measures, apparently the media doesnt need to follow the "rules".



https://cin-ca.blogspot.com/2020/05/silap-haribulan-muncul-kluster-wartawan.html

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


>



Hopefully that bottle was sealed with him inside. Otherwise she'll be drinking tea later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

blujeenz said:


> Social distancing double standards, media vs citizens.
> Mosques in Malaysia allowed to open with conditions of masks and "distancing" measures, apparently the media doesnt need to follow the "rules".
> View attachment 196201
> 
> 
> https://cin-ca.blogspot.com/2020/05/silap-haribulan-muncul-kluster-wartawan.html



It's Good that there are still people praying during this times. 
So why are there s many people looking over them while they're doing it.
Have they forgotten how to pray and came to learn or is it a social media thing...I'm blessed I watched people pray. ( Instead of joining them)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Late night snacks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

*These 6 Hotspots Big Cities Will be Still on Level 4 of lockdown South Africa*
https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/29cf93f731a4a62a391218f510ecd6b9?client=news

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance

*Level 3 Surnames To Decide Who Buys Alcohol First*
https://www.operanewsapp.com/news/detail/fa7522b8d7716bc9a80307556df7e0dc?product=opera


----------



## Resistance

*Yes, 2020 Can Get Worse: A New Disease Linked to COVID-19 is Affecting Children*
https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/9a2da9b3da2b4e484054fc52dd30c72d?client=news


----------



## volcom27101982

Grand Guru said:


> I hope all of us do realize that the last few weeks as much as the next few months we are writing an important chapter in History. A chapter that will be taught in schoolbooks for years, decades and probably centuries after our time. I’m suggesting we keep a common diary! Tell us whether you’re going to be locked in or, are you one of the lucky ones like myself who will be out to work everyday or night, while the bulk are chilling/counting days? Tell us how you’re going to fill your days up! Tell us what positive contribution you’ll be making to the society in the next few weeks. Tell us your thoughts on what is happening and what you think would happen... Just a fun idea which may turn out into a nice collective experience.


Is it just me or is anyone else kinda glad cigs are illegal(but sucks for the economy etc)? Id been interested in vaping for a while but this lockdown gave me the push I needed to vape. Best decision I EVER made.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

volcom27101982 said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else kinda glad cigs are illegal(but sucks for the economy etc)? Id been interested in vaping for a while but this lockdown gave me the push I needed to vape. Best decision I EVER made.


If you made the decision for the right reasons and it just happen to correspond to lockdown (lockdown assisted) then ,glad you made it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## volcom27101982

Resistance said:


> If you made the decision for the right reasons and it just happen to correspond to lockdown (lockdown assisted) then ,glad you made it.


I think I did. Id been going through the motions smoking and pretty bummed and bored with cigs for a long time yeah. I felt trapped. It really scared and depressed me when I started digging through my trash for stompies. Plus vaping is healthier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> *These 6 Hotspots Big Cities Will be Still on Level 4 of lockdown South Africa*
> https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/29cf93f731a4a62a391218f510ecd6b9?client=news


I see big shxt is going to hit the fan , Imagine CT in level 4 and Stellenbosh in level 3 , a lot of CT people are going to ''do'' the Wine route

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

volcom27101982 said:


> I think I did. Id been going through the motions smoking and pretty bummed and bored with cigs for a long time yeah. I felt trapped. It really scared and depressed me when I started digging through my trash for stompies. Plus vaping is healthier.



Good luck , you started at the right place - a lot of friendly helpful folks here , you will meet the morbid sexually frustrated as well , just ignore them. See you've met my fellow night owl @Resistance ...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Good luck , you started at the right place - a lot of friendly helpful folks here , you will meet the morbid sexually frustrated as well , just ignore them. See you've met my fellow night owl @Resistance ...


Morbid and sexually frustrated need to be separated though lol.

Maybe even remixed down to
Morbid
Morbidly sexual 
Morbidly frustrated
Frustrated 
Sexually frustrated 


Granted some fit all of the above but hey let's give everyone a chance

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> I see big shxt is going to hit the fan , Imagine CT in level 4 and Stellenbosh in level 3 , a lot of CT people are going to ''do'' the Wine route


I new I could tempt you back. How'st bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Good luck , you started at the right place - a lot of friendly helpful folks here , you will meet the morbid sexually frustrated as well , just ignore them. See you've met my fellow night owl @Resistance ...


Dirty jobs bro, we do the jobs others don't want to!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> I see big shxt is going to hit the fan , Imagine CT in level 4 and Stellenbosh in level 3 , a lot of CT people are going to ''do'' the Wine route



Same problem will happen in GP. 
I foresee alot of people suddenly finding the need to be in the west rand or midvaal, the metros are first target for remaining on higher levels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## volcom27101982

ARYANTO said:


> Good luck , you started at the right place - a lot of friendly helpful folks here , you will meet the morbid sexually frustrated as well , just ignore them. See you've met my fellow night owl @Resistance ...


Lol dude I think were all super frustrated. But Ill defo take your advice. I think its gonna be good for me to be part of the vaping community. Oh yeah I napped this afternoon so got TNG in the background, checking out threads and figuring out how this blog works till I get sleepy. Fistbumps btw for you guys still being awake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Might be a bit late with this but Epic Games has made Gta-V free for download for PC and Mac users for the next week. Full version.
Download is around 100gb.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Sweet , there is a couple of us here in the midnight hours , don't work so don't need much sleep , I mostly steam and d/load stuff that's not on NFLIX.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Might be a bit late with this but Epic Games has made Gta-V free for download for PC and Mac users for the next week. Full version.
> Download is around 100gb.


Are you back on the midnight train Mr ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Same problem will happen in GP.
> I foresee alot of people suddenly finding the need to be in the west rand or midvaal, the metros are first target for remaining on higher levels.


MMM, Maybe time to go visit that aunt in Heidelberg ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Might be a bit late with this but Epic Games has made Gta-V free for download for PC and Mac users for the next week. Full version.
> Download is around 100gb.


Please explain. Kids got a voucher and wanted GTA V. Had issues whole morning trying to access.
Maybe this can help me

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## volcom27101982

M.Adhir said:


> Morbid and sexually frustrated need to be separated though lol.
> 
> Maybe even remixed down to
> Morbid
> Morbidly sexual
> Morbidly frustrated
> Frustrated
> Sexually frustrated
> 
> 
> Granted some fit all of the above but hey let's give everyone a chance



On day 51 I honestly cant decide which group I fit into at this point

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Please explain. Kids got a voucher and wanted GTA V. Had issues whole morning trying to access.
> Maybe this can help me


That 100 g is gonna make my fiber complain

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Are you back on the midnight train Mr ?


Was up till early afternoon. .not sure but I'll be here till I decide

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

volcom27101982 said:


> On day 51 I honestly cant decide which group I fit into at this point


Don't worry you'll soon find out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Guys catch you later in the day , halfway through ''I AM Legend '' going to get some Coke and resume the flic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

*BREAKING: SA's confirmed Covid-19 cases jump to 14 355 , further 14 deaths reported*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...to-14-355-further-14-deaths-reported-48019610

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Guys catch you later in the day , halfway through ''I AM Legend '' going to get some Coke and resume the flic.



I think I need to do the same. Hopefully an essential item again on Monday so I'll need some rest.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> That 100 g is gonna make my fiber complain



There's tablets and other alternative medication for that lol 
Fiber troubles

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> Please explain. Kids got a voucher and wanted GTA V. Had issues whole morning trying to access.
> Maybe this can help me




You gotta get the epic games platform ....like steam 
Then install from the platform and then play from the platform ....

https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/grand-theft-auto-v/home

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Chickenstrip

<rant> I'm pissed off. The misses is a nurse and has been cut to 30% salary. That's borderlining on minimum wage. She's forced into work even though they've had multiple positive cases within the building. The business is at around 70% usual capacity. Fuming. She can't even repay her vehicle loan. </rant>

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Eish cant sleep. Watched Deadpool2 (again), irritated the dogs but still cant sleep. Also started downloading GTA5 yesterday at 10Pm, see it has just finished, maybe should give that a go now.

On a happier note, my grandfather turned 99 yesterday. As none of us could visit, not even family that stays in the same town were allowed in retirement village, they organized his birthday party live on facebook and we all send messages to him which was read or played to him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Chickenstrip said:


> <rant> I'm pissed off. The misses is a nurse and has been cut to 30% salary. That's borderlining on minimum wage. She's forced into work even though they've had multiple positive cases within the building. The business is at around 70% usual capacity. Fuming. She can't even repay her vehicle loan. </rant>


That’s shocking and insulting to the professionals standing in the frontline taking all the risks... I despise private hospitals for being only about profit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> You gotta get the epic games platform ....like steam
> Then install from the platform and then play from the platform ....
> 
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/grand-theft-auto-v/home
> 
> View attachment 196234


I'm on Steam at the moment , so , I'll grab it there . thanx for the heads up !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Eish cant sleep. Watched Deadpool2 (again), irritated the dogs but still cant sleep. Also started downloading GTA5 yesterday at 10Pm, see it has just finished, maybe should give that a go now.
> 
> On a happier note, my grandfather turned 99 yesterday. As none of us could visit, not even family that stays in the same town were allowed in retirement village, they organized his birthday party live on facebook and we all send messages to him which was read or played to him.


SWEET , that is so nice , pity no party party tho.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 51 05:50
Another all nighter - I think my sleep got a permit and moved to another province . Watched a whole lot of movies instead of my usual series binge nights , I am going to have square eyes after this lock up.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

The Covid stats in SA do not look good
The trends continue pointing upward

Now is the time we need to be even more careful regarding social distancing and masks etc
But sadly, many are fatigued from the lockdown and just want to “break free”

Hang in there everyone. Be careful and look after the older people.








Source : world o meter website

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Chickenstrip said:


> <rant> I'm pissed off. The misses is a nurse and has been cut to 30% salary. That's borderlining on minimum wage. She's forced into work even though they've had multiple positive cases within the building. The business is at around 70% usual capacity. Fuming. She can't even repay her vehicle loan. </rant>



Mine got cut by 25% as well as all overtime and Sunday and public holiday double pay since beginning of April. Very convenient for them.

We are not always concidered frontline staff even though my staff and myself handle roughly 30% of all Covid samples taken in the whole country. So it is pretty much an insult for us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Mine got cut by 25% as well as all overtime and Sunday and public holiday double pay since beginning of April. Very convenient for them.
> 
> We are not always concidered frontline staff even though my staff and myself handle roughly 30% of all Covid samples taken in the whole country. So it is pretty much an insult for us.



Thanks for what you do @Adephi 
Sorry about the insult, but just know that many appreciate what you and your team are doing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Chickenstrip said:


> <rant> I'm pissed off. The misses is a nurse and has been cut to 30% salary. That's borderlining on minimum wage. She's forced into work even though they've had multiple positive cases within the building. The business is at around 70% usual capacity. Fuming. She can't even repay her vehicle loan. </rant>



@Chickenstrip How on earth can they cut *nurses* salaries, of all people? Medical staff are the ones most at risk, yet they are caring for patients, even if their patients are not virus-related. I think medical staff should be on salary + bonus, not cut to 30%. This is unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## alex1501

Chickenstrip said:


> The misses is a nurse and has been cut to 30% salary.





Adephi said:


> Mine got cut by 25% as well as all overtime and Sunday and public holiday double pay since beginning of April.



I don't know much about the labour law here, but shouldn't that be illegal?
It's definitely immoral.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Resistance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Eish cant sleep. Watched Deadpool2 (again), irritated the dogs but still cant sleep. Also started downloading GTA5 yesterday at 10Pm, see it has just finished, maybe should give that a go now.
> 
> On a happier note, my grandfather turned 99 yesterday. As none of us could visit, not even family that stays in the same town were allowed in retirement village, they organized his birthday party live on facebook and we all send messages to him which was read or played to him.


Happy Birthday !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> I don't know much about the labour law here, but shouldn't that be illegal?
> It's definitely immoral.


It's just as corrupt as everything else. It's out I said it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

day 52

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> You gotta get the epic games platform ....like steam
> Then install from the platform and then play from the platform ....
> 
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/grand-theft-auto-v/home
> 
> View attachment 196234


Adhir , steam is full of crap , want 24.99 $ for GTA V game but on EPICGAMES.COM it's free , you need 90 gig free HDD space on your pc.
Busy getting/ d/loading now , tnx again for the heads up .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Adhir , steam is full of crap , want 24.99 $ for GTA V game but on EPICGAMES.COM it's free , you need 90 gig free HDD space on your pc.
> Busy getting/ d/loading now , tnx again for the heads up .



Yeah that's what I meant bru. Sorry for not being clear lol 
It's like steam. It's off a platform on Epic as well. Not a direct download as such.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

My mood was good enough to cook a chow today. It's been a while.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah that's what I meant bru. Sorry for not being clear lol
> It's like steam. It's off a platform on Epic as well. Not a direct download as such.


I play on Steam , but opened a new acc on Epic for GTA 5.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> My was good enough to cook a chow today. It's been a while.
> 
> View attachment 196273


WOW Looks delish - we had home made soup and fatcakes in front of the fireplace , not gas , real wood fire. Life is good.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

M.Adhir said:


> My mood was good enough to cook a chow today. It's been a while.
> 
> View attachment 196273


You just had to, didn’t you  , now guess I’ll have to go for a loaf and do some for tomorrow night. Will just have to bake a gluten free loaf for Locust 1, need to refill the chili container again, he’s cleaned it out as well. Wanna do a homemade Sriracha Sauce as well, so a shopping I will need to go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> My mood was good enough to cook a chow today. It's been a while.
> 
> View attachment 196273


 On my way!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 52,
The world is witnessing a massacre in Brazil! Their d@ck head of President is in full denial mode, the country is currently the 4th most affected in the world and more than 15k people lost their lives.
I often ask myself whether the World has always been plagued with this kind of leaders (Trump and his English twin, Bolsonaro, the Sangoma from Madagascar and the list goes on and on!) Or is it the modern times excessive media coverage that is uncovering the true Miserable nature of all politicians. 
I’m leaning towards the second option even if that means that I’m losing more faith in the human kind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Resistance

great minds eat alike.


M.Adhir said:


> My mood was good enough to cook a chow today. It's been a while.
> 
> View attachment 196273


I guess I need to plan a vapemeet at your place well bring soup and you make chow's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> You just had to, didn’t you  , now guess I’ll have to go for a loaf and do some for tomorrow night. Will just have to bake a gluten free loaf for Locust 1, need to refill the chili container again, he’s cleaned it out as well. Wanna do a homemade Sriracha Sauce as well, so a shopping I will need to go.





Dela Rey Steyn said:


> On my way!!!


 The more the merrier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

On cigarettes ban
https://m.fin24.com/Economy/South-A...-create-lasting-illicit-market-study-20200516

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

*GOODNEWS: UK Says 800 Volunteers For Covid19 Vaccine Have Gotten It And Currently Being Monitored*
https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/adbc764b9c1df8f32e812532af3c07b4?client=news

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> On cigarettes ban
> https://m.fin24.com/Economy/South-A...-create-lasting-illicit-market-study-20200516


Guru , it's not failing , it was fckd from the 2 nd day when the Winstons ran out .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> On cigarettes ban
> https://m.fin24.com/Economy/South-A...-create-lasting-illicit-market-study-20200516



It's obvious. The second study not conducted by government is totally tampered with

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Cure for what?
https://042baze.com/2020/05/17/mada...-to-poison-covid-organic-president-rajoelina/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Guru , it's not failing , it was fckd from the 2 nd day when the Winstons ran out .


Agree their study stopped when they stopped producing receipts for legal sales.
Or they paid the funds received to aid the country as payoffs to the 19000

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

I've regained new humour in watching friends and internet strangers argue over this disease; after that youtube guy's video came out people learnt a new term "confirmation bias". Now they bashing everyone for "confirmation bias" blaming "the media", after watching "the media" that is ironically using "confirmation bias". Much in the way everyone got their "herd immunity" flash cards at one time. 

Literally one study will come out in a country that originally had many many flawed test kits, using antibody test kits that aren't even yet that accurate and everyone is now believing the mortality rate is SUPER DUPER LOW, ignoring the fact that even if it is low the infectivity and virality is so off the charts that it kills more people in a couple months than seasonal flu does in a year, hell even that amount of dead is another problem in of itself. Even at 1% (which is now to *assumed* as the low end) is a massive amount of people's loved ones in the ground, again never mind the kids developing disorders all over the globe - but yeah no it's the windows 2020 conspiracy, bill gates and the SUPER SECRET RICH PEOPLE (who all seem to be easily outed for being massively super intelligent puppet masters) and their demonic overlords.

Humans will never cease to amaze me in the inability to measure things in anything but extremes. A species that can throw ingenuity into the most amazing accomplishments exposed for their weaknesses by something 0.07 microns big. 

*Also new numbers are:*
15515 total infections
7006 recoveries
264 deaths

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Good night guys , going to bed now , Sleeping is another story . this is a bye emoji not a hi one.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> I've regained new humour in watching friends and internet strangers argue over this disease; after that youtube guy's video came out people learnt a new term "confirmation bias". Now they bashing everyone for "confirmation bias" blaming "the media", after watching "the media" that is ironically using "confirmation bias". Much in the way everyone got their "herd immunity" flash cards at one time.
> 
> Literally one study will come out in a country that originally had many many flawed test kits, using antibody test kits that aren't even yet that accurate and everyone is now believing the mortality rate is SUPER DUPER LOW, ignoring the fact that even if it is low the infectivity and virality is so off the charts that it kills more people in a couple months than seasonal flu does in a year, hell even that amount of dead is another problem in of itself. Even at 1% (which is now to *assumed* as the low end) is a massive amount of people's loved ones in the ground, again never mind the kids developing disorders all over the globe - but yeah no it's the windows 2020 conspiracy, bill gates and the SUPER SECRET RICH PEOPLE (who all seem to be easily outed for being massively super intelligent puppet masters) and their demonic overlords.
> 
> Humans will never cease to amaze me in the inability to measure things in anything but extremes. A species that can throw ingenuity into the most amazing accomplishments exposed for their weaknesses by something 0.07 microns big.
> 
> *Also new numbers are:*
> 15515 total infections
> 7006 recoveries
> 264 deaths



I took a bit of hiatus from social media and youtube today. Its actually very less stresfull not being bombarded with all the oppinionated crap thats out there. Will do it more often but that means I'm losing out on all my memes. Priorities.....

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> My mood was good enough to cook a chow today. It's been a while.
> 
> View attachment 196273


Damn I can't stop looking at this Dite.
I'll bring the Garlic sauce ,daltjies and dey next week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Feliks Karp said:


> but yeah no it's the windows 2020 conspiracy, bill gates and the SUPER SECRET RICH PEOPLE (who all seem to be easily outed for being massively super intelligent puppet masters) and their demonic overlords.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

blujeenz said:


> View attachment 196291



The irony is that the device you used to make that post was mostly invented by him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Adephi said:


> The irony is that the device you used to make that post was mostly invented by him.



Speaking of irony...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

https://m.news24.com/SouthAfrica/Ne...ases-now-9-246-with-3-521-recoveries-20200517

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 52 11:40
Slept right through till now -well at least a solid 12 hrs . Did not hunt for ''news'' yet , need to get some Coke in the system first to kickstart the day.
Expecting our building contractor later for a quote for some re designs on the bedroom . Want to put a sliding door and some windows in, and build a small private patio.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Day 52 11:40
> Slept right through till now -well at least a solid 12 hrs . Did not hunt for ''news'' yet , need to get some Coke in the system first to kickstart the day.
> Expecting our building contractor later for a quote for some re designs on the bedroom . Want to put a sliding door and some windows in, and build a small private patio.


Sleeping @ night
I will need to do the same tonight hold thumbs for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Sleeping @ night
> I will need to do the same tonight hold thumbs for me


Went for 48 + before the crash - no routine , no obligations , no structure - I am going to need to re educate myself to do my job. Think this is the longest vacation any of us ever had .[and the most boring]

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Went for 48 + before the crash - no routine , no obligations , no structure - I am going to need to re educate myself to do my job. Think this is the longest vacation any of us ever had .[and the most boring]



Normally I'm bankrupt when I return from holiday. This time I started and ended the same

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> Normally I'm bankrupt when I return from holiday. This time I started and ended the same



Zoinks I've worked from home through most of lockdown and am still broke. And that's before paying the light account. Go figure lol

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Went for 48 + before the crash - no routine , no obligations , no structure - I am going to need to re educate myself to do my job. Think this is the longest vacation any of us ever had .[and the most boring]



I went like Wednesday/Thursday to Sunday night sleepless about two weeks ago. Wasn't fun when the crash came.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## alex1501

M.Adhir said:


> Zoinks I've worked from home through most of lockdown and am still broke.



My better half is going through the simillar experience, working online for the company every day and she hasn't received anything yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

I had just left Spar when I was stopped by the Police, who told me that someone had reported that I'm selling something from the boot of my car in the Spar parking lot. They probably thought it was cigarettes.

So I opened the boot of my car and the police phoned the station (I think) and said, "I'm with this lady and I'm looking in the boot of her car and there are only samoosas, A LOT of samoosas - and doughnuts - and pizzas." It was actually quite funny.

What had happened was that a friend of mine had baked all these goodies for me but I didn't want her coming to my house as I'm still being very cautious, even though we're allowed to visit. So we met in the parking lot and she loaded everything in my boot. At the time, her boyfriend remarked that an old man was watching us but it didn't concern me. 

Ah well, it was a good laugh for all!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## volcom27101982

Hooked said:


> At the time, her boyfriend remarked that an old man was watching us but it didn't concern me.



I hope that old man wants a samoosa one day and cant find one anywhere ever again till the end of time. Grrrrr lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

volcom27101982 said:


> I hope that old man wants a samoosa one day and cant find one anywhere ever again till the end of time. Grrrrr lol.



Our little town is getting fed up with snitches, let me tell you. People are being reported for being outside after 9am!! I just gon't get it. Why report someone? What do they get out of it??? They're just miserable people who are clearly not happy with their own lives and take pleasure out of destroying someone else's happiness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## volcom27101982

Adephi said:


>

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## volcom27101982

Hooked said:


> Our little town is getting fed up with snitches, let me tell you. People are being reported for being outside after 9am!! I just gon't get it. Why report someone? What do they get out of it??? They're just miserable people who are clearly not happy with their own lives and take pleasure out of destroying someone else's happiness.



I had a neighbour like that dont worry. Theyre just bored and self-righteous in their old age. Forgive them lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> I had just left Spar when I was stopped by the Police, who told me that someone had reported that I'm selling something from the boot of my car in the Spar parking lot. They probably thought it was cigarettes.
> 
> So I opened the boot of my car and the police phoned the station (I think) and said, "I'm with this lady and I'm looking in the boot of her car and there are only samoosas, A LOT of samoosas - and doughnuts - and pizzas." It was actually quite funny.
> 
> What had happened was that a friend of mine had baked all these goodies for me but I didn't want her coming to my house as I'm still being very cautious, even though we're allowed to visit. So we met in the parking lot and she loaded everything in my boot. At the time, her boyfriend remarked that an old man was watching us but it didn't concern me.
> 
> Ah well, it was a good laugh for all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 196339



Pull in

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> Pull in
> 
> View attachment 196340
> View attachment 196341
> View attachment 196342

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

One of ''The Girls'' in the cottage stormed in here '' you have to help'' waving her Vladdin around , it doesn't want to charge anymore , look at it but it's DEAD. Think the battery gave out eventually . Now , I got a gift pack Christmas box from Vaporesso in December ,and inside was a pod system and spare coils that I left in the box, sealed, being the sweet, kind, generous person that I am, opened up the box and started the pod system up for her .
She's in 7th heaven about the system and now , I want another one, because I am in love with something that belonged to me in the 1st place .Was really impressed with the taste and baby cloud that you can get from it .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Pull in
> 
> View attachment 196340
> View attachment 196341
> View attachment 196342


GO AWAY -first @Hooked is bragging with her samoosas that she received and now you have to come and disturb my equilibrium , Just finished my Debonairs Something meaty and now I'm hungry all over again .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> GO AWAY -first @Hooked is bragging with her samoosas that she received and now you have to come and disturb my equilibrium , Just finished my Debonairs Something meaty and now I'm hungry all over again .



Actually it wasn't only samoosas. My friend is Moslem so it was many of the Moslem treats e.g. koesisters and Snowballs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/w...-south-africa-with-covid-19-in-the-air-2020-5

*what flying will look like in SA during Covid-19*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/b...during-south-africas-covid-19-lockdown-2020-5

"In terms of draft plans there is no prospect of haircuts returning at Level 3, or even Level 2 – and parts of the country may remain at Level 4 even as the rest of South Africa eases down the alert level – potentially leaving haircuts illegal, everywhere, for some time to come yet...

However, hairdressers are planning to challenge this state of affairs by bringing a court application later this month to allow them to work again."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/b...during-south-africas-covid-19-lockdown-2020-5
> 
> "In terms of draft plans there is no prospect of haircuts returning at Level 3, or even Level 2 – and parts of the country may remain at Level 4 even as the rest of South Africa eases down the alert level – potentially leaving haircuts illegal, everywhere, for some time to come yet...
> 
> However, hairdressers are planning to challenge this state of affairs by bringing a court application later this month to allow them to work again."


I badly need a haircut. I am not shaving because my hair is too long. Not shaving is making my face itchy.
I am worried if I shave and still have long hair, i will look gay .

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> Actually it wasn't only samoosas. My friend is Moslem so it was many of the Moslem treats e.g. koesisters and Snowballs!


YOU TOO Go away ....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I badly need a haircut. I am not shaving because my hair is too long. Not shaving is making ny face itchy.
> I am worried if I shave and still have long hair, i will look gay .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

DON'T SMOKE TEA... 

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...os-but-a-lung-expert-wont-recommend-it-2020-5

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> DON'T SMOKE TEA...
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...os-but-a-lung-expert-wont-recommend-it-2020-5


People are so desperate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*FEEL GOOD NEWS:*
* UK Minecraft players raised almost R2 million to help feed South Africans.*
*https://www.businessinsider.co.za/minecraft-charity-in-sa-2020-5*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Regarding the alcohol and tobacco ban: from Fair Trade Independent Tobacco Association (Fita)

*Fita*
May 15 at 8:40 AM · 
Worth a read. Read from Page 9 of this link.

CLIFFEDEKKERHOFMEYR.COM

www.cliffedekkerhofmeyr.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Normally stats become available between 21:00 and 21:30 , it's 22:00 and still no updates ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Normally stats become available between 21:00 and 21:30 , it's 22:00 and still no updates ?


286 deaths 
16433 cases
7298 recoveries

Source - Twitter DoH feed/ health ministers feed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Zoinks I've worked from home through most of lockdown and am still broke. And that's before paying the light account. Go figure lol





alex1501 said:


> My better half is going through the simillar experience, working online for the company every day and she hasn't received anything yet.


So it's a rain check type of thing?
Hopefully it will work out soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Pull in
> 
> View attachment 196340
> View attachment 196341
> View attachment 196342


Delivery of essential items is allow bro.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I badly need a haircut. I am not shaving because my hair is too long. Not shaving is making my face itchy.
> I am worried if I shave and still have long hair, i will look gay .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


That depends on the pants

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> DON'T SMOKE TEA...
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...os-but-a-lung-expert-wont-recommend-it-2020-5



Yes don't smoke tea. We dont need them to add it as a tobacco product please.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> So it's a rain check type of thing?
> Hopefully it will work out soon.



She is being hopeful, I think it's "it will never rain" type thing and she should change the employer. Time will tell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> GO AWAY -first @Hooked is bragging with her samoosas that she received and now you have to come and disturb my equilibrium , Just finished my Debonairs Something meaty and now I'm hungry all over again .



High time for the "Gun Kata".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gringo

Resistance said:


> Normally I'm bankrupt when I return from holiday. This time I started and ended the same


Hahaha... as for being bankrupt, im always bankrupt * fanks to vaping *...  as for holiday, i need one desperately. Working from home... damn im working my behind off !!! Its like every one expects stuff to be done yesterday, because you mos sitting and doing nothing. Im living for weekends lately. O ja and dont forget the garden it also wants its pound of flesh...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I badly need a haircut. I am not shaving because my hair is too long. Not shaving is making my face itchy.
> I am worried if I shave and still have long hair, i will look gay .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



https://clicks.co.za/wahl_smooth-cut-pro-hair-clipper/p/320551


Works like a charm.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

I also have not worked for 2 months, and I dont get paid if I dont work. Luckily I made some good money from stuff one may not mention on the interwebs.
As for working from home, yes I am actually tired, you still have to pay school fees but the schools just send you all the work and you have to do it with the kids. As my wife actually do her work from home Im sitting 5 hours a day helping the kids with school work without pay and the half day working teachers get full pay for doing nothing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I also have not worked for 2 months, and I dont get paid if I dont work. Luckily I made some good money from stuff one may not mention on the interwebs.
> As for working from home, yes I am actually tired, you still have to pay school fees but the schools just send you all the work and you have to do it with the kids. As my wife actually do her work from home Im sitting 5 hours a day helping the kids with school work without pay and the half day working teachers get full pay for doing nothing


Send me the link to that porn site maybe I can make a few bucks too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> https://clicks.co.za/wahl_smooth-cut-pro-hair-clipper/p/320551
> View attachment 196344
> 
> Works like a charm.


Very good investment.
Once you know how to DIY it becomes basic.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

DAY ....mmm ...YES! 53 and counting - 06:00
Played a marathon battle on Age of Empires , first time I've played for 10 hours and 33 mins ! Without stopping for snacks or Coke , now I'm too hyped up to go to bed .
Checkers Hyper in Meadowdale is closed , some staff got the virus and got sick. Now that's my all in one store , if they don't have it , it's not available . Pity , Girl 2 from my cottage works there but in Admin , she's been working from home since the start .
There is no agenda today , waiting for my quote for the renovations , hope it's not too scary. The guy sneaked in yesterday afternoon to come and measure and clear some points with us . 
Let's see how the day goes .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I badly need a haircut. I am not shaving because my hair is too long. Not shaving is making my face itchy.
> I am worried if I shave and still have long hair, i will look gay .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


couldn't resist ...
''isn't half the people in Cape Town gay anyway''

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I badly need a haircut. I am not shaving because my hair is too long. Not shaving is making my face itchy.
> I am worried if I shave and still have long hair, i will look gay .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



Wahl haircut machine bro.
I used to spend like 400 bucks a month on haircuts.
Invested in a R500 haircut machine (better quality/ stronger motor) than the budget ones (which are an option as well - they start from like 150 bucks).
I think i've paid a salon/ barber like 4 times in the past 7 or 8 years since then.
You could go a a single length all round (easy stuff), or one of the below if you have someone to help out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RayDeny

Going through some drawers and definitely think I have a problem with these stupid pod devices.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Wahl haircut machine bro.
> I used to spend like 400 bucks a month on haircuts.
> Invested in a R500 haircut machine (better quality/ stronger motor) than the budget ones (which are an option as well - they start from like 150 bucks).
> I think i've paid a salon/ barber like 4 times in the past 7 or 8 years since then.
> You could go a a single length all round (easy stuff), or one of the below if you have someone to help out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 196374
> 
> 
> View attachment 196364
> View attachment 196365
> View attachment 196366
> View attachment 196367
> View attachment 196368
> View attachment 196369
> View attachment 196370
> View attachment 196371
> View attachment 196372
> View attachment 196373


...no , I'll rather look like a hooligan , I dont trust any of the 5 locked up here with me ..

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

This gentleman has perfected the art of innuendo's ...lol [m.bb]
*Keeping Joburg and Cape Town at level 4 will be impossible – Expert*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...l-be-impossible-expert.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

RayDeny said:


> Going through some drawers and definitely think I have a problem with these stupid pod devices.
> 
> View attachment 196378


The Cue has saved me quite a few times.
And worked very well in "flight stealth mode" while flying up and down lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So I wonder. DSTV is probably one of the companies that is doing great during lockdown. They must have more subscribers, they must be getting way more money from Boxoffice and showmax. Then they always say their biggest cost is the Sport, but now there is no sport and much of it they probably dont pay for.

So where is the money going? Why do we still just get bad movies and repeats of old movies?
Biggest skelms in SA, except for Zumta and Rain 5G

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny

I a


M.Adhir said:


> The Cue has saved me quite a few times.
> And worked very well in "flight stealth mode" while flying up and down lol.



I agree, think that’s why I have so many of these type of devices. I use them a lot when traveling so I find my self “loosing” them and needing to repurchase. Can not travel without one specially going through Dubai airport as those smoking holes are terrible.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Any advise on which local [SA] vape shops deliveries are up to speed , want to get new batt's and a vapresso pod, plus goodies , don't want to wait till next week for delivery .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie

M.Adhir said:


> Pull in
> 
> View attachment 196340
> View attachment 196341
> View attachment 196342


Where can i put my order in for some samoosas 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 54,

it’s been 12 years that I haven’t put my feet in a hair salon! My last experience was in a fancy shop where the VERY young and stylish female hairdresser decided she’s going to cut my hair to fashion despite me opposing it. She told me in a very polite way that I can do what I want with my hair when I get home. I took her word for it and decided to hell with it. Since then I invest in a new hair clipper every second year. At first it used to take me more than 1 hour and now it’s 20min at most! And yes I’m doing what I want with my hair

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Wahl haircut machine bro.
> I used to spend like 400 bucks a month on haircuts.
> Invested in a R500 haircut machine (better quality/ stronger motor) than the budget ones (which are an option as well - they start from like 150 bucks).
> I think i've paid a salon/ barber like 4 times in the past 7 or 8 years since then.
> You could go a a single length all round (easy stuff), or one of the below if you have someone to help out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 196374
> 
> 
> View attachment 196364
> View attachment 196365
> View attachment 196366
> View attachment 196367
> View attachment 196368
> View attachment 196369
> View attachment 196370
> View attachment 196371
> View attachment 196372
> View attachment 196373


You didn't add any training holes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ugi

Schools open 1st June.... That means i have to wake up early from Monday
Im essential now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

17200 cases (up 767)
312 deaths (up 26)
7960 recoveries (up 662)

Source - Twitter DoH feed/ health ministers feed

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

They finally released the projections of the *current* models:

40 000 deaths by Nov.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I badly need a haircut. I am not shaving because my hair is too long. Not shaving is making my face itchy.
> I am worried if I shave and still have long hair, i will look gay .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Brother, anyone questions your manhood, just show them the twins. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> couldn't resist ...
> ''isn't half the people in Cape Town gay anyway''


Stereotyping... It's ³/4

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance

Have a good day vape family.
Today I have unofficially converted someone.
He had a hard choice and always asked about vaping.alwaus wanted a setup. Today he came with a setup.
A cheap one because that's all he could get and afford and needed some help.
So +one for Vaping.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> Have a good day vape family.
> Today I have unofficially converted someone.
> He had a hard choice and always asked about vaping.alwaus wanted a setup. Today he came with a setup.
> A cheap one because that's all he could get and afford and needed some help.
> So +one for Vaping.



Always a good feeling converting somebody from the dark side.

On Sunday I helped a heavy smoker order a Caliburn pod online. Unfortunately I didn't have a spare mod at the time. Will see next week if it will work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Uncle Cyril, I've been a very patient man, a model citizen under this lockdown, but it must now klaar kry né!


Dis nou nie meer snaaks nie....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

http://chng.it/XJn6MrL4Cn

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 54 , 10:10
Excursion for food later , still waking up. Ordered some ink cartridges from Makro on the 7 th , still waiting , e-mailed them and got a generic little answer :
''Kindly be advised that your query has been escalated to the store to be fulfilled as for the exact date of delivery we can not confirm as yet we gonna revert back to you with feedback.''

The number on the mail goes straight to voicemail that states the same . Not impressed .

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## alex1501

*Lockdown rules are getting ever more absurd *
"More and more absurd rules are being introduced. I have two friends who are brothers, and both have takeaway shops. They each have one daughter and are working in their takeaway shops with their wives and four other strangers from the beginning of the lockdown. Brothers, wives and daughters are not seeing each other for two months, yet are working with strangers every day, seven days a week in a one metre by one metre kitchen. Where is the logic? Where is the sense?"

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/12/lockdown-rules-are-getting-ever-more-absurd

This is actually getting funny.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> Day 54 , 10:10
> Excursion for food later , still waking up. Ordered some ink cartridges from Makro on the 7 th , still waiting , e-mailed them and got a generic little answer :
> ''Kindly be advised that your query has been escalated to the store to be fulfilled as for the exact date of delivery we can not confirm as yet we gonna revert back to you with feedback.''
> 
> The number on the mail goes straight to voicemail that states the same . Not impressed .



I'm beating you, I'm on day 55

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

alex1501 said:


> *Lockdown rules are getting ever more absurd *
> "More and more absurd rules are being introduced. I have two friends who are brothers, and both have takeaway shops. They each have one daughter and are working in their takeaway shops with their wives and four other strangers from the beginning of the lockdown. Brothers, wives and daughters are not seeing each other for two months, yet are working with strangers every day, seven days a week in a one metre by one metre kitchen. Where is the logic? Where is the sense?"
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/12/lockdown-rules-are-getting-ever-more-absurd
> 
> This is actually getting funny.


Send brother 1 to go buy slap chips at brother two the one week , and vica versa next week ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

alex1501 said:


> *Lockdown rules are getting ever more absurd *
> "More and more absurd rules are being introduced. I have two friends who are brothers, and both have takeaway shops. They each have one daughter and are working in their takeaway shops with their wives and four other strangers from the beginning of the lockdown. Brothers, wives and daughters are not seeing each other for two months, yet are working with strangers every day, seven days a week in a one metre by one metre kitchen. Where is the logic? Where is the sense?"
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/12/lockdown-rules-are-getting-ever-more-absurd
> 
> This is actually getting funny.




The implementation of the lockdown rules globally have not been ideal and yes in many cases absurd. However especially since both sets of business are working with their own sets of people this guy's example is literally self explanatory. The point of these distancing measures is to minimize the links in infection chains. So each business here has direct contact of 6 people, if anyone interacts, it's then 12 links (not counting the workers families), virus introduced then hits 12 people instead of 6, literally doubles. So what does the government do? Close these businesses? Limit the workers? Oh no no we are all dying from unemployment. And as soon as you say "yo go visit wtf ever you want", it will will flair up again, and people will start dying and overloading stuff.

S.Korea billed as the best controlled during this pandemic opened up stuff, one guy managed to cause an entire new cluster via several night clubs, and they had to contact trace 5000 people. Sweden used "herd immunity" and suffered more deaths than its neighbours, and still battling financially. 

It's a balancing act, which no one appreciates because we are all suffering in different ways, but it's triage, and always was going to be as soon as it left its source. The lack of logic that most people complain about is in fact missing from their own brains due to them wanting life to be normal. It's not normal and it's not going to be normal for a long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Speaking of life as normal - went shopping @ PnP and wanted something at Mr P. , walked through the entrance and straight to men's section , next mo, ''Mister , mister , I must spray you ''- the lady with her disinfectant bottle , I totally missed her on the way in.... forgot about ''spraying''

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> ''Mister , mister , I must spray you ''- ''



i saw a movie like this once. lol . sorry, i had to

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

People are worried about the wrong things, Lockdown levels, co-morbidity, #ObamaGate, smoking VS vaping, it's all irrelevant! This is the true evil that will change our planet for years to come, nothing will ever be the same again...



 "Dood gewone man dra altyd 'n masker..."

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## M.Adhir

Feliks Karp said:


> It's a balancing act, which no one appreciates because we are all suffering in different ways, but it's triage, and always was going to be as soon as it left its source. The lack of logic that most people complain about is in fact missing from their own brains due to them wanting life to be normal. It's not normal and it's not going to be normal for a long time.



100%. I'm not even interested in normal - normal as we knew it will likely not exist ever again in this lifetime.
I would just like to be able to keep a job and income (or at least enough of it just to get by until things improve),and be able to buy a beer or a cigar or e-liquid when i want one without feeling like a criminal or a smuggler(and online is perfect for this, i dont need to go into a B & M store).
I really miss some of my people- there are close people who we have been with almost every weekend for the past 5 or 6 years and suddenly, that physical connection is gone- but i can live with that for now if its for the greater good.

If the prediction models for job losses hold true, and 7 million people lose jobs (out of 10 odd million who had jobs a quarter ago), that's where the bigger problem will lie for this country and its people. Without downplaying the seriousness of this pandemic, the associated fallout will be alot worse than 40000 lives lost (if we follow the body count prediction they released last night).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Any advise on which local [SA] vape shops deliveries are up to speed , want to get new batt's and a vapresso pod, plus goodies , don't want to wait till next week for delivery .



@ARYANTO Vaperite is very fast!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO Vaperite is very fast!


Thanks , Vape Cartell sorted me out - will get ''needs'' tomorow .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> People are worried about the wrong things, Lockdown levels, co-morbidity, #ObamaGate, smoking VS vaping, it's all irrelevant! This is the true evil that will change our planet for years to come, nothing will ever be the same again...
> View attachment 196441
> 
> 
> "Dood gewone man dra altyd 'n masker..."


That's not funny , it's scary

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

South Africa population =58,775,022 (2019 est.)
Deaths from CV19= 312
Chances of *NOT* dying from CV19 = 99.9994621%

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

I see in future ''FOR SALE'' threads :
100ml, xxx mg CBD for sale at R xx.xx or swop for what you have - I have 3 bottles already , every time I buy online I have to add a bottle whether I use it or not , the stuff don't do anything for me , calm me down !!! ,ja , ''relaxes'' me so much that I'm still wide awake 06:00 am after I used it 21:00 last night . , FXXX, this crap must end now.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> People are worried about the wrong things, Lockdown levels, co-morbidity, #ObamaGate, smoking VS vaping, it's all irrelevant! This is the true evil that will change our planet for years to come, nothing will ever be the same again...
> View attachment 196441
> 
> 
> "Dood gewone man dra altyd 'n masker..."



It gets worse. Amor Vitone is rumored to be working on a new album as well.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> It gets worse. Amor Vitone is rumored to be working on a new album as well.


 have mercy - next ? Box of ''lost'' Bles Bridges songs discovered in cellar ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Here's something to watch out for ... other than TCG.

*How to spot the International Space Station in Cape Town*
*The ISS will be crossing our morning skies in the next few weeks*
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/international-space-station

Apart from the moon and the sun, the International Space Station will be the brightest thing in Cape Town’s sky this month. You’ll be able to see it with the naked eye, if you know when to look up. The ISS is as bright as a star and circles Earth every 90 minutes, letting its crew see 16 sunrises and sunsets a day. But it can be difficult to spot. Here’s how you can catch a glimpse of the ISS on your morning walk. 

HERE’S WHEN TO KEEP YOUR EYE ON THE SKY 
Between May 13 and May 30, the International Space station will orbit above the city of Cape Town. All sightings will occur in the early hours before sunrise. Each sighting is only a short glimpse, between one to six minutes long...




T’S ALL THANKS TO THE SUN
We can see the International Space Station for the same reason we can see the moon: the light of the sun is reflected off its surface. However, unlike the moon, the Space Station isn’t bright enough to see during the day. 

Because of this, as well as the fact that it is constantly moving, there’s a relatively small window for sightings. It all depends on the time of day that the Space Station happens to be orbiting overhead. 

A GIANT ORBITAL LABORATORY
What you’re ultimately looking for isn’t a bird or plane, but a giant orbital laboratory floating 408km above Earth. The ISS serves as a lab that allows crew members to test everything from biology and astronomy to experiments for prolonged exposure of life in space. 

IT LOOKS LIKE A PLANE (OR A SHOOTING STAR) 
The ISS remains visible in the sky for fairly short stretches of time, as it moves in and out of the Earth's shadow. 

Keep an eye out for something that resembles a plane, but which is moving much faster (28 000km/h, to be precise), or a very bright and unblinking star. "

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> I see in future ''FOR SALE'' threads :
> 100ml, xxx mg CBD for sale at R xx.xx or swop for what you have - I have 3 bottles already , every time I buy online I have to add a bottle whether I use it or not , the stuff don't do anything for me , calm me down !!! ,ja , ''relaxes'' me so much that I'm still wide awake 06:00 am after I used it 21:00 last night . , FXXX, this crap must end now.



1000mg does a little bit for me. But it's just a light calming effect. No drowsiness or sleepiness. Probably drops my BP down a notch but nothing else. 
500mg works for the missus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> have mercy - next ? Box of ''lost'' Bles Bridges songs discovered in cellar ?


All you need to do is to ask me for some Jurie Els songs 






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> 1000mg does a little bit for me. But it's just a light calming effect. No drowsiness or sleepiness. Probably drops my BP down a notch but nothing else.
> 500mg works for the missus.


So what your saying is legalise horse tranks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## blujeenz

Alex said:


>

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

18003 cases (up 803)
339 deaths (up 27)
8950 recoveries (up 990)

Source - Twitter DoH feed/ health ministers feed

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## M.Adhir

......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

People please stop posting threats pertaining to Patricia Liewies, Amor Futon en Julie Els. The world will not be able to cope with a flu pandemic and a zombie breakout all at the same time. Please ... this is seriously upsetting.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Raindance said:


> People please stop posting threats pertaining to Patricia Liewies, Amor Futon en Julie Els. The world will not be able to cope with a flu pandemic and a zombie breakout all at the same time. Please ... this is seriously upsetting.
> 
> Regards



Julle het Kurt en Steve vergeet. 
En Vernon Koekemoer ook.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Stats
up 803 to 18003
deaths 339
@M.Adhir , missed your earlier post .

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Julle het Kurt en Steve vergeet.
> En Vernon Koekemoer ook.


Sing Vernon ook nou ???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> Sing Vernon ook nou ???


None of those actually sing @ARYANTO .

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mollie

Ok people Jurie was just a joke lol please don't take it serious @ARYANTO @Raindance 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Stats
> up 803 to 18003
> deaths 339



Today we also had the first neonatal death.

2 day old prem baby that required ventilation. Mother had Covid-19 and so the baby got it too.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Today we also had the first neonatal death.
> 
> 2 day old prem baby that required ventilation. Mother had Covid-19 and so the baby got it too.


Sad

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Alex said:


>




I really like this video a lot, his previous one he was the guy saying that people use confirmation bias to attack other people's beliefs that contradict theirs by calling them conspiracy theory nuts, and here he is making fun of people who are scared and trying to do their own best by using a meme based off of a film from 1999. It's perfect, it's a living breathing example of hypocrisy and irony with decent production value.

Personally this virus keeps on giving, it's like there isn't a single centralised voice in the world at all, a research paper will come out without being peer reviewed and people assume this virus has (by their standards) an insignificant mortality rate, then someone will detail the many mutations that have so far occurred and people will flat out panic about it being more lethal.

People crying about logic without employing any of their own and researchers clambering to get to the top of the SARS-COV-2 pile, meanwhile everyone missing the point that everyone is scared, either scared of dying from the disease or scared of starving to death, you'd think we'd find some solace in that, some common ground in the fact that we're all human and all want to live our best lives. Nah but that would be too productive, it's too important to be right.

It'll be a real fun time if this virus gets back in to bats from us or the other animals we've given it to so far; sometimes the immediate danger is not the real danger.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> ......
> View attachment 196461


Because Bigger is always Better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Have a good day vapers. Stay safe!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 55 - 06:00
Expecting some deliveries [hopefully] today , still waiting for Makro to wake up and deliver an order from 2 weeks ago , with no satisfactory explanation , they won't be seeing me soon again. It would have been faster if I sent an ox-wagon to collect it .No customer support does'nt make it better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Day 55 - 06:00
> Expecting some deliveries [hopefully] today , still waiting for Makro to wake up and deliver an order from 2 weeks ago , with no satisfactory explanation , they won't be seeing me soon again. It would have been faster if I sent an ox-wagon to collect it .No customer support does'nt make it better.


The black market has been thriving due to this bro.
Viva Black market mail!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Raindance said:


> None of those actually sing @ARYANTO .
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

M.Adhir said:


> You gotta get the epic games platform ....like steam
> Then install from the platform and then play from the platform ....
> 
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/grand-theft-auto-v/home
> 
> View attachment 196234


Next free game at 5pm
Rumors that it might be Civilization vi

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Drikusw

https://www.news24.com/Columnists/G...otential-protection-against-covid-19-20200521

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Drikusw said:


> https://www.news24.com/Columnists/G...otential-protection-against-covid-19-20200521


Dr Farsalinos on the forefront again, hopefully someone notices this! I’m not holding my breath though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## adriaanh

Look at this

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...eeting-with-opposition-party-leaders-20200521

Dlamini-Zuma used the meeting to once again raise issues against the sale of tobacco, telling opposition leaders that world health regulations have been explicit about the role of the product in the battle against the virus which attacks the respiratory system..

We will be lucky if the ban is lifted by level 1

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

adriaanh said:


> Look at this
> 
> https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...eeting-with-opposition-party-leaders-20200521
> 
> Dlamini-Zuma used the meeting to once again raise issues against the sale of tobacco, telling opposition leaders that world health regulations have been explicit about the role of the product in the battle against the virus which attacks the respiratory system..
> 
> We will be lucky if the ban is lifted by level 1



She's been hell bent against tobacco since the days she was Health Minister. Obviously she will use this opportunity for her own agenda.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Sooibrand. Rump steak, onions curry and whole bottle of cream on cheat bunny. With slaptjips for some extra grease

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> View attachment 196475


I guess when people eMail they put eJuice on the paper, order sheet.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

And then this morning.
So now I need.to turn this RTA into a dripper...


----------



## ARYANTO

What on earth happened there ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> What on earth happened there ?


I put the mod in my pocket, bending to pick up my (heavysack) backpack for the younger folk and the mod fell on the tiles.
I think all my broken tanks happened on this mod.


----------



## Adephi

A couple of years ago this was a funny prank comedy sketch. I won't be surprised if something like this becomes reality.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> I put the mod in my pocket, bending to pick up my (heavysack) backpack for the younger folk and the mod fell on the tiles.
> I think all my broken tanks happened on this mod.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stranger

I am sitting in my office and I can hear the ice cream van going up and down my street, all the dogs are going mad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 56 - 10:00 Another sleepless night ,looong past midnight , tried to sleep , ''HA,HA,HA '' said Mr Sleep and ran off into the night .
Got my lost batteries from The Cartel , [Thanks Kieran] Been trying to smoke the Animalz /Zoo cookies CBD , Taste nice, smells nice , and does nothing , going to have a CBD sale after this calamity . Re wrapped some of the older batt's yesterday , nice clear wraps , looks quite futuristic with the bare metal.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## alex1501

DHMO 2.0 Alert

*Trump Campaign Announces Launch of ‘Truth Over Facts’ Investigative Website*

https://www.donaldjtrump.com/media/...ch-of-truth-over-facts-investigative-website/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Getting a criminal record for breaking lockdown rules*
*https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...tice-minister-responds.html?source=newsletter*

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## blujeenz

alex1501 said:


> DHMO 2.0 Alert
> 
> *Trump Campaign Announces Launch of ‘Truth Over Facts’ Investigative Website*
> 
> https://www.donaldjtrump.com/media/...ch-of-truth-over-facts-investigative-website/


Im looking forward to discovering what a "lying, dog-faced pony soldier" is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

yaaaa neh:

*Lockdown: Dlamini-Zuma pushes for tobacco, alcohol ban to continue until Level 1*

*https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...lcohol-ban-to-continue-until-level-1-20200522*

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## vicTor

M.Adhir said:


> yaaaa neh:
> 
> *Lockdown: Dlamini-Zuma pushes for tobacco, alcohol ban to continue until Level 1*
> 
> *https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...lcohol-ban-to-continue-until-level-1-20200522*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

COVID update for SA

(as of 21 May 2020)

*The stats are still ramping up. No signs of a plateau yet. *
This is a time to intensify efforts to be vigilant and careful - and to look after the older folk and those that are vulnerable.

Be safe out there.








Source: Worldometers website

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Riaz_sh

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...lcohol-ban-to-continue-until-level-1-20200522

things keep getting even worse

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## alex1501

M.Adhir said:


> yaaaa neh:
> 
> *Lockdown: Dlamini-Zuma pushes for tobacco, alcohol ban to continue until Level 1*
> 
> *https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...lcohol-ban-to-continue-until-level-1-20200522*



I will fully support our "benevolent leaders" in their selfless effort to protect all of us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

In fact, what if Leon Schuster is behind all these regulations? And one night while Squirrel is talking he pulls down his mask a


M.Adhir said:


> yaaaa neh:
> 
> *Lockdown: Dlamini-Zuma pushes for tobacco, alcohol ban to continue until Level 1*
> 
> *https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...lcohol-ban-to-continue-until-level-1-20200522*



To follow up from my post this morning..

Imagine the next time she address us, she pulls off her kopdoek, and its Leon Schuster shouting "You all been schucst!". And he laugh, and we laugh and everybody carries on like nothing is wrong.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

alex1501 said:


> I will fully support our "benevolent leaders" in their selfless effort to protect all of us.



Me too, within logical reason.
If no logical reason is provided then i cannot support the effort.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Adephi said:


> In fact, what if Leon Schuster is behind all these regulations? And one night while Squirrel is talking he pulls down his mask a
> 
> 
> To follow up from my post this morning..
> 
> Imagine the next time she address us, she pulls off her kopdoek, and its Leon Schuster shouting "You all been schucst!". And he laugh, and we laugh and everybody carries on like nothing is wrong.



Trust our state of affairs:

She pulls of the kopdoek
Its Leon saying we've been shucks'ed
He laughs
she laughs
we laugh
she laughs
she says everything is still banned
she laughs again and again. and again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> Me too, within logical reason.
> If no logical reason is provided then i cannot support the effort.



But when people zol....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger

M.Adhir said:


> yaaaa neh:
> 
> *Lockdown: Dlamini-Zuma pushes for tobacco, alcohol ban to continue until Level 1*
> 
> *https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...lcohol-ban-to-continue-until-level-1-20200522*


Maybe someone with more knowledge or insight than me can clarify this for me.

The fact that the gov knows about the thriving black market in these commodities, cannot control it, and that it reduces disposable income by individuals “having” or needing to support their habits/addiction, and loss with regards to taxes, and I’m sure they are therefore forced to spend less on food is the part that boggles my mind. Anyone else noticing the price creep on shop shelves?

Heard our transport minister saying part of the alcohol decision is partly based on alcohol making people forget that there is a virus and lose their common sense, and I’m sure there are some that are affected this way, but for the bigger majority it’s a glass or two of wine or a couple of beers and off to bed. Why can’t Joe average have something with their braai, Oros doesn’t do it!

As for the research showing now from Dr Farsalinos and others that smokers are not affected as expected due to most probably their nicotine intake, and seems to even be a lot less susceptible to the virus due to the nicotine, not the smoking part, also seems to debunk their supposed reasons for carrying on with the ban. Someone should update Alex Jay on Jakaranda of this fact as well maybe, certain international institutions publications is not above board with their research imho, too many contradictions on some of the “facts” they publish as gospel, and retractions after the fact.

In my opinion, chances are you are going to get it, it’s just a matter of when and to what degree, I’m not scared any more due to more real-time data becoming available, but yes, I will still apply the best hygiene and prevention measures I can, nobody “wants” to get sick. Even the CDC is in reverse on certain aspects regarding the virus, well they have been in reverse for a couple of other things as well, and no, I don’t trust them.

I’m really confused with regards to the logic behind a lot of the regulations, they just don’t make sense! Exercise is beneficial, now you throw all of the healthnuts onto the streets in a 3 hour window adding to congestion, and arrest grannies that walk slower because their gate is still 30 steps away and it’s 9:00 am and 1second. The average drinker and smoker can’t partake in what they enjoy, us vapers are in the same boat. You have to stay inside therefore not getting fresh air or sunshine to aid in Vit D production.

And let’s not talk about driving, seems because people are not getting an income the indicators on most cars have been repo’d, in some cases their brains as well, and the disco lights at intersections and those little red boards at intersections are for decoration, for SAPS and other enforcement institutions as well.

I just don’t know anymore, are we a chapter in Alice in Wonderland?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501

alex1501 said:


> I will fully support our "benevolent leaders" in their selfless effort to protect all of us.



I was only curious, how it feels to write a sentence like that.
For almost an hour it felt like I'm sitting on the board full of nails.
It makes me wonder, how some people can sleep at all.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

The reports coming out of northern China are interesting, it seems a new main strain is emerging there that hits the lungs more than any other organ, which on the surface indicates that strain is becoming more specialized. Besides all the political and economic chaos, I kind of hope people realise the historical significance of watching a brand new virus get introduced in to our species and being able to watch it adapt and select to eventually becoming an endemic pathogen.

I honestly hope that it brings education to people about disease. I personally like to make people squirm when telling them about the throat born chlamydia infections, but it's such a prudent example of much we lose respect for these tiny things when they stop killing en masse. How we base our ideas of "protection" on what we think we know.

Talking of which, our government has made many many dubious choices, but one thing that struck me as a major oversight, I'm used to dealing with specialised PPE and it's inherent dangers, but how much carbon dioxide exposure are workers getting while wearing masks all day, sure they don't seal as well as a respirator, but without a proper one way valve how much is staying in, also cloth saturates very quickly it's why it's good at keeping droplets in, so what starts to grow in the moisture of those masks worn all day, what's the government policy on making sure that workers exercise healthy PPE practice?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> yaaaa neh:
> 
> *Lockdown: Dlamini-Zuma pushes for tobacco, alcohol ban to continue until Level 1*
> 
> *https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...lcohol-ban-to-continue-until-level-1-20200522*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz

Adephi said:


> But when people zol....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Riaz_sh said:


> https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...lcohol-ban-to-continue-until-level-1-20200522
> 
> things keep getting even worse



Final decisions have not been made yet - hope springs eternal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## alex1501

Room Fogger said:


> Maybe someone with more knowledge or insight than me can clarify this for me.
> 
> The fact that the gov knows about the thriving black market in these commodities, cannot control it, and that it reduces disposable income by individuals “having” or needing to support their habits/addiction, and loss with regards to taxes, and I’m sure they are therefore forced to spend less on food is the part that boggles my mind. Anyone else noticing the price creep on shop shelves?
> 
> Heard our transport minister saying part of the alcohol decision is partly based on alcohol making people forget that there is a virus and lose their common sense, and I’m sure there are some that are affected this way, but for the bigger majority it’s a glass or two of wine or a couple of beers and off to bed. Why can’t Joe average have something with their braai, Oros doesn’t do it!
> 
> As for the research showing now from Dr Farsalinos and others that smokers are not affected as expected due to most probably their nicotine intake, and seems to even be a lot less susceptible to the virus due to the nicotine, not the smoking part, also seems to debunk their supposed reasons for carrying on with the ban. Someone should update Alex Jay on Jakaranda of this fact as well maybe, certain international institutions publications is not above board with their research imho, too many contradictions on some of the “facts” they publish as gospel, and retractions after the fact.
> 
> In my opinion, chances are you are going to get it, it’s just a matter of when and to what degree, I’m not scared any more due to more real-time data becoming available, but yes, I will still apply the best hygiene and prevention measures I can, nobody “wants” to get sick. Even the CDC is in reverse on certain aspects regarding the virus, well they have been in reverse for a couple of other things as well, and no, I don’t trust them.
> 
> I’m really confused with regards to the logic behind a lot of the regulations, they just don’t make sense! Exercise is beneficial, now you throw all of the healthnuts onto the streets in a 3 hour window adding to congestion, and arrest grannies that walk slower because their gate is still 30 steps away and it’s 9:00 am and 1second. The average drinker and smoker can’t partake in what they enjoy, us vapers are in the same boat. You have to stay inside therefore not getting fresh air or sunshine to aid in Vit D production.
> 
> And let’s not talk about driving, seems because people are not getting an income the indicators on most cars have been repo’d, in some cases their brains as well, and the disco lights at intersections and those little red boards at intersections are for decoration, for SAPS and other enforcement institutions as well.
> 
> I just don’t know anymore, are we a chapter in Alice in Wonderland?



Our "benevolent leaders" and their megaphone "MSM" are spreading fear and misinformation along with apparently illogical rules on purpose.
That purpose is for you to feel exactly as you stated "confused", but also lost, hopeless and governement dependant.
If you tune out the "white noise" created by the above mentioned, you can see what is the goal.
We are actually being conditioned and trained to accept "the new normal" (shut-up and obey), "contact tracing" (total surveillance), "virus passport or certificate" (travel control), as well as the means of their implementation like "mandatory testing", "mandatory vaccine", "mandatory smart grid"...
Just make yourself a cup of coffee


and enjoy the ride.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

All I know is that when Leon removes his kopdoek he will go straight to jail for blackface

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

alex1501 said:


> Our "benevolent leaders" and their megaphone "MSM" are spreading fear and misinformation along with apparently illogical rules on purpose.
> That purpose is for you to feel exactly as you stated "confused", but also lost, hopeless and governement dependant.
> If you tune out the "white noise" created by the above mentioned, you can see what is the goal.
> We are actually being conditioned and trained to accept "the new normal" (shut-up and obey), "contact tracing" (total surveillance), "virus passport or certificate" (travel control), as well as the means of their implementation like "mandatory testing", "mandatory vaccine", "mandatory smart grid"...
> Just make yourself a cup of coffee
> View attachment 196588
> 
> and enjoy the ride.


I agree with you totally, hence my confusion, why are allowing those that should be helping us as public servants to go on like this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

alex1501 said:


> Our "benevolent leaders" and their megaphone "MSM" are spreading fear and misinformation along with apparently illogical rules on purpose.
> That purpose is for you to feel exactly as you stated "confused", but also lost, hopeless and governement dependant.
> If you tune out the "white noise" created by the above mentioned, you can see what is the goal.
> We are actually being conditioned and trained to accept "the new normal" (shut-up and obey), "contact tracing" (total surveillance), "virus passport or certificate" (travel control), as well as the means of their implementation like "mandatory testing", "mandatory vaccine", "mandatory smart grid"...
> Just make yourself a cup of coffee
> View attachment 196588
> 
> and enjoy the ride.




No offense, but besides mandatory testing none of that is new; you have to shut up and obey as it is else you get arrested (if you want to protest you have to apply for the right certs and permissions), you literally need visas and passports to travel, cops can stop you whenever they feel like it right now, you think they can't track your cell or your net connection right now if they feel like it with out telling you? There are a bunch of substances I'm not allowed to introduce in to my body unless I want to go to the same jail cell as a murderer and rapist. Governments can start and stop wars whenever they feel like it, don't want to do your part? Off to jail with you Sonny Jim. Governments make up all kinds of ridiculous laws that are surface level insanity but deeper level pushes to further agendas, we piss and moan but never do anything about it even though we can. 

The "new world order" is already a geriatric at this point, and every single one of us has bought in to it at some point. Everyone telling certain countries to go to hell because now their lives are disrupted from the virus were happily buying from and supporting those countries even when documents were leaked over organ harvesting. Even the digital crusaders making their videos about the "sheeple" with equipment produced through multiple layers of slave labour from the mining of the raw materials right through to production assembly. We sold our souls for convenience a long time a go. It's that lovely new term people have learnt lately "confirmation bias", we actually haven't had many rights for a while, it's only now that it's directly upsetting our lives that we care. We honestly didn't need a pandemic to be hoodwinked, the disease is still real.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

We are all slaves

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## alex1501

Room Fogger said:


> why are allowing those that should be helping us as public servants to go on like this.



That is a very good question. One of the possible answers would be that majority of people believe that "they" are allowing "us" to live our lives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...-in-south-africa-may-last-until-2021-fmf.html

If there is any truth in this article we need either a massive uprising now or just quit vaping for good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

From Fita's FB page https://www.facebook.com/Fita-1512331899070066/
22 May 2020

"... Our understanding is that the issue is now before the National Coronavirus Command Council (NCCC) where it is being debated, however to date no definitive decision in as far as the sale or prohibition of the sale of cigarettes has been taken, with many on the NCCC also allegedly in support of the lifting of the ban on the sale of cigarettes.

In as far as our court application is concerned, as per the court order of 12 May 2020, government has a deadline of Tuesday 26 May 2020 to hand over to us the record of decision and the reasons, if any, for the promulgation of the current regulation 27 of the Level 4 regulations, after which time we will immediately supplement our court papers and have the matter heard soon thereafter. We have further been granted a special allocation by the Acting Deputy Judge President of the Pretoria High Court in this regard and we will advise shortly once the date for our matter to be heard is confirmed by the appointed Judge..."

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...-in-south-africa-may-last-until-2021-fmf.html
> 
> If there is any truth in this article we need either a massive uprising now or just quit vaping for good.



If there is an uprising it will come from the smokers, not the vapers. And the smokers are pretty gatvol right now ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

To my surprise, Spar has started selling roast chickens again - apparently since Monday, although I discovered it today only.
I had thought that supermarkets were not allowed to sell cooked food, but apparently they may now do so - but not HOT cooked food e.g. I bought a pie this morning, which was cooked, but cold. They are not permitted to pop it into the microwave to warm it up.
WTF???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Yeah the power trip has to stop somewhere man.
This is past the border of borderline ridiculous now.
So if I bought let's say 20 cartons before lockdown started (I doomsday prepped), how was I to know u must keep the darn receipt for 2 more months. 

*'If you're smoking in your car, be prepared to prove where and when you got them: Cele'*

https://www.timeslive.co.za/politic...ce-start-of-lockdown-cele/#Echobox=1590161461

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> To my surprise, Spar has started selling roast chickens again - apparently since Monday, although I discovered it today only.
> I had thought that supermarkets were not allowed to sell cooked food, but apparently they may now do so - but not HOT cooked food e.g. I bought a pie this morning, which was cooked, but cold. They are not permitted to pop it into the microwave to warm it up.
> WTF???



https://ewn.co.za/2020/05/22/dti-apologises-for-contradictory-confusing-covid-19-regulations

Saw that article earlier. Its very confusing. They might as well just go to level one with the amount of shops thats open.

My wife is a nursery teacher and to figure out when they are opening is a riddle by itself. Basic Education said level 3, Social Development say level 1. Meanwhile her salary is standing at 20% of what she earned. And by the sound of things there's a lot of Nursery schools locking at closing down permanently. Its a total mess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah the power trip has to stop somewhere man.
> This is past the border of borderline ridiculous now.
> So if I bought let's say 20 cartons before lockdown started (I doomsday prepped), how was I to know u must keep the darn receipt for 2 more months.
> 
> *'If you're smoking in your car, be prepared to prove where and when you got them: Cele'*
> 
> https://www.timeslive.co.za/politic...ce-start-of-lockdown-cele/#Echobox=1590161461



Let alone the bottle of nic I bought at Vapecon last year that I'm vaping off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Update:up 988 to 20125
fatalities :397

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> https://ewn.co.za/2020/05/22/dti-apologises-for-contradictory-confusing-covid-19-regulations
> 
> Saw that article earlier. Its very confusing. They might as well just go to level one with the amount of shops thats open.
> 
> My wife is a nursery teacher and to figure out when they are opening is a riddle by itself. Basic Education said level 3, Social Development say level 1. Meanwhile her salary is standing at 20% of what she earned. And by the sound of things there's a lot of Nursery schools locking at closing down permanently. Its a total mess.


My sister is a nursery school teacher in PTA as well. They fall under social development, not the School Board unfortunately. So my best guess would be Level 1 for them to reopen

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> My sister is a nursery school teacher in PTA as well. They fall under social development, not the School Board unfortunately. So my best guess would be Level 1 for them to reopen



Then more than half the nursery schools will not exist anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


>


Now experimentation is inevitable!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Adephi said:


> Then more than half the nursery schools will not exist anymore.



At the rate things are going and the arse first approach leadership is taking, more than half of everything will not exist in the near future.

Hair salons
Mom and pop restaurants 
Small liquor stores
Tobaconnists 
Vape stores 
Nursery schools 
The list goes on

I'm sure more than 99% of the above cannot survive more than 6 months with no business turnover.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah the power trip has to stop somewhere man.
> This is past the border of borderline ridiculous now.
> So if I bought let's say 20 cartons before lockdown started (I doomsday prepped), how was I to know u must keep the darn receipt for 2 more months.
> 
> *'If you're smoking in your car, be prepared to prove where and when you got them: Cele'*
> 
> https://www.timeslive.co.za/politic...ce-start-of-lockdown-cele/#Echobox=1590161461


Problem...what if you have a mod and you are vaping ,and you are caught ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

I offer lockdown haircuts @ R1750 excl. Travel.
R2500 scissors cut
R750 shave and R3500 a wash cut and dry.
Info@ blackmarket cuts .lockdown

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The President said the country will come out of this pandemic with a totally different economic scene. I’m afraid it’s happening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## vicTor

blessed are the rich
may we labour
deliver them more

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501

Grand Guru said:


> The President said the country will come out of this pandemic with a totally different economic scene. I’m afraid it’s happening.



That reminds me of an old joke:

Two boys talk to each other from opposite sides of the Berlin Wall.
Joseph, the boy on the east side asks: "What are you doing?"
Hans: "I'm eating a banana."
Joseph: "Oh, I don't have a banana."
Hans: "Well, what do you have?" 
Joseph, takes a second: "I have communism."
Hans needs a moment to think before responding: "One day, I will have communism too!"
Joseph: "Sure, but then you won't have bananas."

I'm afraid it's coming at the speed of "TGV"

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## vapeandacrepe

These tyrants are pushing it too far now moving the dates all the time, I've had enough. 15 million smokers is no small number. That corrupt rat "President" Dlamini-Zuma has until Tuesday to substantiate the tobacco ban in court, I hope there's riots if nothing comes of it. To think that vaping gets thrown in the same box as burnt tobacco and nicotine is potentially protective against covid-19.
https://skugal.org/news24-com-opini...offers-potential-protection-against-covid-19/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## stevie g

Adephi said:


> The irony is that the device you used to make that post was mostly invented by him.


Wow. That is a fallacy. 

Bill Gates hardly created the PC, he stole and bought other companies code to start windows and he had big financial backing to do it. 

On the other hand it is hard to educate yourself when google censors everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## Alex

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/08/07/kildall_unforensic_ieee_smear/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Tall but short said:


> If this
> 
> so how did you educate yourself?



Don't feed them. They just come back for more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vapeandacrepe

Is it legal to import nicotine in normal circumstances? Could a lockdown workaround be to find an international supplier willing to send a bottle of nicotine to SA through couriers? Couriers wouldn't go so far as to open and inspect the liquid contents of a single small bottle. Then mix at home with locally available DIY VG/PG/flavours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Room Fogger

vapeandacrepe said:


> Is it legal to import nicotine in normal circumstances? Could a lockdown workaround be to find an international supplier willing to send a bottle of nicotine to SA through couriers? Couriers wouldn't go so far as to open and inspect the liquid contents of a single small bottle. They could even disguise the bottles by rebranding as another chemical but that's going further. Then mix at home with locally available DIY VG/PG/flavours.


Optimistic, but who is going to deliver a small bottle unchecked for contents that you have to validate the content of to customs, never mind the courier fees. May work, but I think it may end up meaning making the most expensive juice in SA history. 

Not trying to be negative, I’m down to my last 15 mls, and 2 in needs may or may not be getting 12 mls of that in a solution they need to help them through this time. So 3 mls left for me until I can get / afford to get again, luckily I have mixed some juice for myself and as I vape at 2 mg in diy I may be ok for a while. Let’s hope we can make another local plan, starting extraction from fruit and veg seems like a expensive / complicated option and may be a dangerous one as well, I’m not qualified. But I will remain positive something good will happen.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/08/07/kildall_unforensic_ieee_smear/



I used CPM back in the day! OMG it was KAK!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

vapeandacrepe said:


> Is it legal to import nicotine in normal circumstances? Could a lockdown workaround be to find an international supplier willing to send a bottle of nicotine to SA through couriers? Couriers wouldn't go so far as to open and inspect the liquid contents of a single small bottle. Then mix at home with locally available DIY VG/PG/flavours.



Couriers wont open your package but customs might, and it's against the law to misrepresent packages under normal circumstances, so you may be opening yourself up to more than a fine if found out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Why didn't I think of that?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> I used CPM back in the day! OMG it was KAK!



I recall using DR-Dos (digital research) back then, mainly because of their version of the Xcopy command which enabled true 1:1 disk copies. Must've been the younger pirate in me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501

Rob Fisher said:


> I used CPM back in the day! OMG it was KAK!





Alex said:


> I recall using DR-Dos (digital research) back then, mainly because of their version of the Xcopy command which enabled true 1:1 disk copies. Must've been the younger pirate in me.



You guys are way to serious, I've played games on C64 back then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

vapeandacrepe said:


> Is it legal to import nicotine in normal circumstances? Could a lockdown workaround be to find an international supplier willing to send a bottle of nicotine to SA through couriers? Couriers wouldn't go so far as to open and inspect the liquid contents of a single small bottle. Then mix at home with locally available DIY VG/PG/flavours.



@vapeandacrepe The problem is Customs - they may not release it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

https://m.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/pics-this-is-where-cape-towns-covid-19-hotspots-are-20200521

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

stevie g said:


> Wow. That is a fallacy.
> 
> Bill Gates hardly created the PC, he stole and bought other companies code to start windows and he had big financial backing to do it.
> 
> On the other hand it is hard to educate yourself when google censors everything.



You got a point, good and valid till you spoilt it when you said educate yourself with Google.
Google is a means of acquiring information. What you do with it is up to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Problem...what if you have a mod and you are vaping ,and you are caught ?


Tell them you're vaping vg/pg , they won't have a clue what you are talking about anyway , or tell them it's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Problem...what if you have a mod and you are vaping ,and you are caught ?


Tell them you're vaping vg/pg , they won't have a clue what you are talking about anyway , or tell them it's CBD for your [insert preferred medical condition].

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 58 - 10:00
Rest of the gang is gone shopping, ''The Girls'' are gone to Eastgate to buy ''rent'' - meaning they don't have cash but Checkers group is ''paying'' one of them with an allowance card, redeemable for groceries. So I go through the specials , making a list of essentials ,and they buy the items ,in lieu of rent .Not perfect but better than getting no rent at all . The other lady is an estate agent and they're not working at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO

MY BROADBAND :
*Cigarette ban in South Africa may last until 2021 – FMF*
Bradley Prior22 May 2020



  
Free Market Foundation (FMF) CEO Leon Louw believes that the cigarette ban in South Africa may last until 2021.

“Smokers should be prepared to pay R20 for a single cigarette or R200 a box for many months to come,” said Louw.

“The pandemic will be with us in some form until next year, so don’t expect tobacco sales to be unbanned before 2021.”

Louw told MyBroadband that cooperative governance minister Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma told the National Coronavirus Command Council (NCCC) that the sale of tobacco and alcohol should remain banned until South Africa reaches level 1 of lockdown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Tell them you're vaping vg/pg , they won't have a clue what you are talking about anyway , or tell them it's CBD for your [insert preferred medical condition].


I need to print some CBD stickers then.
You know how it works. They see clouds they see smoke. They see smoke they see smoking. Lots of explanation later and your free to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> MY BROADBAND :
> *Cigarette ban in South Africa may last until 2021 – FMF*
> Bradley Prior22 May 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Market Foundation (FMF) CEO Leon Louw believes that the cigarette ban in South Africa may last until 2021.
> 
> “Smokers should be prepared to pay R20 for a single cigarette or R200 a box for many months to come,” said Louw.
> 
> “The pandemic will be with us in some form until next year, so don’t expect tobacco sales to be unbanned before 2021.”
> 
> Louw told MyBroadband that cooperative governance minister Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma told the National Coronavirus Command Council (NCCC) that the sale of tobacco and alcohol should remain banned until South Africa reaches level 1 of lockdown.


So I think we need to stand up and get a nicotine exemption.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## LeislB

I loved that show, Who's line is it anyway. It's a scream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

When I drive around I see:
Beggars and sellers at the robots
Gardeners with lawnmowers sitting on pavement advertising their services
People trading stuff through car windows left right and center
Fastfood shops selling food from their premises 
Cake shops open
People not wearing masks
etc etc etc

So who is going to stop me vaping in my car?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

https://www.change.org/p/cyril-ramaphosa-remove-nkosazana-dlamini-zuma-from-cabinet
Go support this .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Resistance @Dela Rey Steyn 
Problem solved

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> MY BROADBAND :
> *Cigarette ban in South Africa may last until 2021 – FMF*
> Bradley Prior22 May 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Market Foundation (FMF) CEO Leon Louw believes that the cigarette ban in South Africa may last until 2021.
> 
> “Smokers should be prepared to pay R20 for a single cigarette or R200 a box for many months to come,” said Louw.
> 
> “The pandemic will be with us in some form until next year, so don’t expect tobacco sales to be unbanned before 2021.”
> 
> Louw told MyBroadband that cooperative governance minister Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma told the National Coronavirus Command Council (NCCC) that the sale of tobacco and alcohol should remain banned until South Africa reaches level 1 of lockdown.





Lekker lieg man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> Tell them you're vaping vg/pg , they won't have a clue what you are talking about anyway , or tell them it's CBD for your [insert preferred medical condition].





ARYANTO said:


> @Resistance @Dela Rey Steyn
> Problem solved
> View attachment 196641



"An *accessory* after the fact is someone who after the completion of the *crime* unlawfully and intentionally associates himself or herself with the commission of the *crime* by helping the perpetrator or *accomplice* to evade justice."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> "An *accessory* after the fact is someone who after the completion of the *crime* unlawfully and intentionally associates himself or herself with the commission of the *crime* by helping the perpetrator or *accomplice* to evade justice."


We're not breaking the laws. We're amending the rules a drop of CBD inside would make it completely legal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> We're not breaking the laws. We're amending the rules a drop of CBD inside would make it completely legal


You can't be sure today, "rules", "laws", "regulations", everything is so fluid, keeps changing all the time.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> You can't be sure today, "rules", "laws", "regulations", everything is so fluid, keeps changing all the time.


I see what you're saying, and I'm also saying nicotine can be sold legally if labeled pesticide. Not alot will take that chance, but it would make it legal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Reststance , if I ever plan something major , you will be my 1st choice as accomplice .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER

How can you let kids go back to school but you cant let adults go back to work. Makes no sence to my small brain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> I see what you're saying, and I'm also saying nicotine can be sold legally if labeled pesticide. Not alot will take that chance, but it would make it legal.


I think if you put nic on an ant it will die so : pesticide it is

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> "An *accessory* after the fact is someone who after the completion of the *crime* unlawfully and intentionally associates himself or herself with the commission of the *crime* by helping the perpetrator or *accomplice* to evade justice."


They would probably find me the originator/mastermind of this idea, but it's still legal to have and to hold CBD and vape it. 
Anyone willing to fund my studies as a lawyer for the vaping industry???

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

THE REAPER said:


> How can you let kids go back to school but you cant let adults go back to work. Makes no sence to my small brain.


That's why I'm not sending mine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> I think if you put nic on an ant it will die so : pesticide it is


https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/10882095/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> @Reststance , if I ever plan something major , you will be my 1st choice as accomplice .


Accepted!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Resistance said:


> That's why I'm not sending mine.


And they say kids are the future. But lets send them to war unarmed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

THE REAPER said:


> And they say kids are the future. But lets send them to war unarmed.


And then also bring back the pain.
Not going to happen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/10882095/


It's anti bacterial as well so - hand sanitizer , shops need to get creative..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> It's anti bacterial as well so - hand sanitizer , shops need to get creative..



Untill some idiot rubs 100mg concentrate on his hands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Untill some idiot rubs 100mg concentrate on his hands.


It will be so valuable , idiots won't get access to it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> They would probably find me the originator/mastermind of this idea, but it's still legal to have and to hold CBD and vape it.
> Anyone willing to fund my studies as a lawyer for the vaping industry???





Resistance said:


> Accepted!


I will be your

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vapeandacrepe

ARYANTO said:


> I will be your

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Resistance

Here's a colour pic.
The black and white make him look funny

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> I think if you put nic on an ant it will die so : pesticide it is


The actual substance is called
*Anabasine* is a pyridine and piperidine alkaloid found in the Tree Tobacco (_Nicotiana glauca_) plant, a close relative of the common tobacco plant (_Nicotiana tabacum_). It is a structural isomer of, and chemically similar to, nicotine. Its principal (historical) industrial use is as an insecticide.

Anabasine



I expect a curve in the sales soon.




And the curve to flatten soon after.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Feliks Karp

I'm going through withdrawl which isn't fun, I some how managed to find something in a bottle that looks so oxidized and I have no idea how much Nic is in it, but it tastes incredible, in the future Im going to leave more DIY to just sit in a dark corner gathering eldritch energy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> I'm going through withdrawl which isn't fun, I some how managed to find something in a bottle that looks so oxidized and I have no idea how much Nic is in it, but it tastes incredible, in the future Im going to leave more DIY to just sit in a dark corner gathering eldritch energy.



I found a 10ml freebase NIC I a box in my cupboard. I used it to drip an extra drop of Nic when the craving hit.
Epic feeling i tell you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Lockdown : Day 58

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

DAY 58 09:20
I go to bed early and no one even update the stats ?
*UPDATE* : up 1218 and 407 fatalities . 
Took a knock out anti dep. tablet last night to try to get some sleep , I hate the stuff because you wake up groggy and with a ''fury'' mouth . But 10 hrs sleep is worth it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501

"New normal"?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 196711
> 
> "New normal"?


That facemask shot looks scary

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

This essential travel applies to specific categories of South Africans who include:

People who are returning to a country to study or work.
People who want to reunite with their family abroad. ... normal South African '' I miss my family too !''

People who are taking up permanent residency in another country.
People who are receiving medical treatment in another country.
Under the new lockdown regulations South Africa has implemented travel restrictions in and out of the country to curb the spread of COVID-19.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...urn-to-other-countries.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

President Cyril Ramaphosa is expected to provide more information regarding the sale of alcohol and other items under level 3 in a national address at 19:00 this evening.
AND we are on page 100 of this diary...this is going to be a thick book

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Any info on this batt's ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

READ SOMEWHERE 
By the time we can buy booze again , Captain Morgan will be an Admiral ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Amy

ARYANTO said:


> Any info on this batt's ?


I have one of them you can use it in a regulated device but won't really push it wrapping amp draw is overrated. Battery Mooch tested it good for up to 15Amps max continuous draw if I recall correctly so no go on a mech mod.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Amy said:


> I have one of them you can use it in a regulated device but won't really push it wrapping amp draw is overrated. Battery Mooch tested it good for up to 15Amps max continuous draw if I recall correctly so no go on a mech mod.


@Amy , thank you , saw them on special but have no knowledge about them .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Just watch this ad for an ad .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> Any info on this batt's ?


I got two of them and they don't last very long got them with a mod i bought on the forum 

I use them in my coil ohm meter that is about the only use 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Today I raked, cut grass, broke down an old shed, trimmed bushes in the garden, washed SWAMBO's car, fixed a fence and painted a ceiling, I'm moeg dammit. Time to unwind and relax. Today was a good day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Amy

The vaper said:


> I got two of them and they don't last very long got them with a mod i bought on the forum
> 
> I use them in my coil ohm meter that is about the only use
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


I found the same with them. I only use the one I have as an absolute backup if all else fails like in load shedding in a mtl setup at 14w.
They have made in china printed on them  think that will explain a lot

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Latest :*
infected =22583 -up 1194
deaths=429

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Day 59,
The president is speaking. Partial lift on the ban of alcohol sales but Tobacco products ban will remain for level 3.
Outrageous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Day 59,
> The president is speaking. Partial lift on the ban of alcohol sales but Tobacco products ban will remain for level 3.
> Outrageous!



Outrageous?

"Pot vol tos" if you ask me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Wharra, wharra , drink yourself paralytic , but PLEASE ,do not smoke .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

I actually don't think this is a conspiracy, I'm starting to believe this is a just pissing contest, because of the various groups taking them to court.

Oh well, I guess it's nicorette gum for me, complete waste of money, but I don't feel like withdrawal.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Amy

I stopped listening and walked out. No time for this anymore.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## CashKat88

I don't understand! if people want to smoke, let them smoke or vape in our case, people understand risks associated and have accepted it along time ago

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Outrageous?
> 
> "Pot vol tos" if you ask me.


Het daai een seker laas in die Army gehoor !!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

If people really want to fight it.
Start a crowd fund to fund a court action for e-cigarette use only.
Don't piggyback and hope on the tobacco companies court action.
Until then, we're stuck with no supplies or blackmarket supplies at high cost and high risk. 
Level 3 is a long haul scenario.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Amy

I think the people calling the shots here is so disconnected from reality and how it is to live a average life of a person in public. We are willing to take our changes and understand the risk we are adults if they didn't realize that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## adriaanh

Personal agenda is the big problem here. 

What happened to BAT?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Or as a wise person once told me 

'what they're doing is about as bright as a dead lightbulb during loadshedding'

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Balsak

adriaanh said:


> Personal agenda is the big problem here.
> 
> What happened to BAT?



They dropped their application, it is only FITA that is still going and their case is on the 26th iirc

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## adriaanh

Balsak said:


> They dropped their application, it is only FITA that is still going and their case is on the 26th iirc


I know but the big question is why?

Very strange!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## M.Adhir

adriaanh said:


> I know but the question is why?
> 
> Very strange!



Govt has dirt on tobacco. 
Tobacco has dirt on govt. 
One has more dirt than the other.

My maths says that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## adriaanh

M.Adhir said:


> Govt has dirt on tobacco.
> Tobacco has dirt on govt.
> One has more dirt than the other.
> 
> My maths says that.


Back handing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

A smoker who wants to smoke is one thing. A drunken smoker who wants to smoke is something else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> View attachment 196727
> 
> 
> A smoker who wants to smoke is one thing. A drunken smoker who wants to smoke is something else.


Indeed 
HKGK!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Even now I have to check myself when at a party ,and suddenly I want a smokie , then it's ''down ,boy, you are vaping , not smoking ...''

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi

The amount of people that contacted me tonight to mix juice for them I can start a small business. If only I had some nic to spare.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> The amount of people that contacted me tonight to mix juice for them I can start a small business. If only I had some nic to spare.


Same here, I’ve got more white gold on a roll than liquid white gold, enough for one more mix for me for Red Pill at only 2 mg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g

vicTor said:


> View attachment 196728


He protests by wearing a mask that has communism symbol - just like our ruling party are communists. The words OBEY. Did the EFF think up this campaign.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g

Resistance said:


> You got a point, good and valid till you spoilt it when you said educate yourself with Google.
> Google is a means of acquiring information. What you do with it is up to you.


 Not sure if there is a language barrier here or a comprehension issue.

What I said is that it is *hard to educate yourself with google. *Google is only there to sell you crap. Crap as in a pile of bullshit.

It takes more than a web browser to find information. Usually a question is needed but to ask the right question is very difficult.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> View attachment 196728


Guess we all need one like that...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 59 06:00
Recon we all heard the news , you can get pissed , your kids can go to school but do not smoke , in a nutshell .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501

*Covid-19: 'It's in your hands' - Ramaphosa calls on citizens to play their part *
https://m.news24.com/SouthAfrica/Ne...calls-on-citizens-to-play-their-part-20200525

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Adephi

Watch it before it gets banned like the other one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Watch it before it gets banned like the other one.



@Resistance @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DysectorZA

stevie g said:


> He protests by wearing a mask that has communism symbol - just like our ruling party are communists. The words OBEY. Did the EFF think up this campaign.
> View attachment 196733



Roman also has masks with an anonymous print on it. #CheckoutMorningShotonYouTube

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Just a heads up for those who want to buy alcohol when it's legal - you'd better be there in the queue before they even open. It's going to be worse than Black Friday. Spar here informed us no-one has that shops have not even been able to receive alcohol deliveries since lockdown. Since lockdown happened so suddenly, most shops will have limited stock and there will be a delay in getting more stock in. And you can be sure that customers are going to be stocking up in case the rules change!

So be at the shop bright and early!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

Someone sent me a message today to say that I mustn't worry about the vaping ban being extended, because the case goes to court on Thursday. I didn't know about that - all that I know is that FITA has given the govt. until tomorrow (Tuesday) to show the minutes of the meeting. 

So, I asked her where she heard it. From XYZ, she said. But XYZ is a hairdresser, I replied, are you sure the court case is about vaping? No, she said, it's about hairdressing salons not being allowed to re-open. She couldn't explain in what way this is connected to vaping and why it should reassure me. Eish!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DysectorZA



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Someone sent me a message today to say that I mustn't worry about the vaping ban being extended, because the case goes to court on Thursday. I didn't know about that - all that I know is that FITA has given the govt. until tomorrow (Tuesday) to show the minutes of the meeting.
> 
> So, I asked her where she heard it. From XYZ, she said. But XYZ is a hairdresser, I replied, are you sure the court case is about vaping? No, she said, it's about hairdressing salons not being allowed to re-open. She couldn't explain in what way this is connected to vaping and why it should reassure me. Eish!



Can you imagine all the fake news if the hairdressers were allowed to be open.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

UPDATE: 
INCREASED 1023 to 23615
DECEASED 481

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## DysectorZA

*Vaping body wants to be disassociated from tobacco sector and allowed to operate online during Level 3*

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Let me make things simple. Give the b@tch some shares in BAT and nicotine will gain attention as having a potential benefit in reducing the virulence of the virus, the ban will be lifted and everyone will be happy again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 6 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Children of Ecigssa , we have reached* Day 60 - 04:00* in this infuriating period , when we started 2 months ago it was new and kinda fun , but the rules changed so fast and unexpected that we were all bowled for a six  The extension ,no internet vape shopping , almost all of us prepped for a month . The beer/wine/brannas ran out, turned some of us into ''Charles Glass- appie brewers'' with varying degrees of success Then the story about buying CBD to get 2 spare batteries - ok ,uncharted CBD waters ...sounded more fun when there were some ''zol'' involved , this stuff is Meh. Doesn't fix the nic , doesn't make you sleep/chill . Now , we are running low on DIY nic , 3/6/9 mg juice and patience ,time to reach out to ''contacts'' if you have one or some , dodge the blue lights for a meet-up , the ''Ignore member'' tab is getting clicked and insults are fast and foul . Some members are leaving us for the land of ''R20.00 each smokies'' .Some new members ask for juice first and ''hello'' later  And the evil kopdoek queen is watching like a .VASBYT ! Viva the revoltPlus the South-Easter moved from CT to JHB...
@Rob Fisher @Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*What to do if you are asked for a till slip for your cigarettes-*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...sked-for-a-till-slip-for-your-cigarettes.html
The best part-
“Incidentally, I have yet to hear of a person ploughing into other road users because he or she had one too many cigarettes, yet these clowns in government are set to unban alcohol from 1 June.”

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## alex1501

In the last few days I've caught myself reading "OMG" like 0mg and trying to make sense of it. This morning I've sent a PM to the wrong address.
This lockdown story is getting to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

alex1501 said:


> In the last few days I've caught myself reading "OMG" like 0mg and trying to make sense of it. This morning I've sent a PM to the wrong address.
> This lockdown story is getting to me.



Yeah. I've been a bit more upside than usual of late too. 
Now if we could just get you to send vapemail to the wrong address, I'll inbox my details.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Beep- beep ...sms ''The factory will remain closed till the end of June - no salaries will be paid , only UIF. Stay safe .
Regards.
Management''
UUUUUC! ..another month at home .

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 6


----------



## volcom27101982

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I badly need a haircut. I am not shaving because my hair is too long. Not shaving is making my face itchy.
> I am worried if I shave and still have long hair, i will look gay .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



Got this in my head now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## volcom27101982

Hooked said:


> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/b...during-south-africas-covid-19-lockdown-2020-5
> 
> "In terms of draft plans there is no prospect of haircuts returning at Level 3, or even Level 2 – and parts of the country may remain at Level 4 even as the rest of South Africa eases down the alert level – potentially leaving haircuts illegal, everywhere, for some time to come yet...
> 
> However, hairdressers are planning to challenge this state of affairs by bringing a court application later this month to allow them to work again."



Me vaping now. On a more serious note...its f*@king ridiculous at this point. 
---------------
"Lockdown was motivated by 'panic' rather than the best science." 
- Professor Michael Levitt 
#LockdownLevel3 
#Level3Lockdown 
#Coronavirus 
#lockdown2020 
#COVID19
(hope no one minds if I copied and pasted this from my twitter feed)

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## volcom27101982

Hooked said:


> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/b...during-south-africas-covid-19-lockdown-2020-5
> 
> "In terms of draft plans there is no prospect of haircuts returning at Level 3, or even Level 2 – and parts of the country may remain at Level 4 even as the rest of South Africa eases down the alert level – potentially leaving haircuts illegal, everywhere, for some time to come yet...
> 
> However, hairdressers are planning to challenge this state of affairs by bringing a court application later this month to allow them to work again."


On the flipside I always have great hair days buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut... oh crap

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Feliks Karp

Model builders too.


ARYANTO said:


> Beep- beep ...sms ''The factory will remain closed till the end of June - no salaries will be paid , only UIF. Stay safe .
> Regards.
> Management''
> UUUUUC! ..another month at home .




You have my sympathies, my life was derailed in the 2008 crash. I've never fully got back on my feet, I hope you and everyone else come right sooner than later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BeaLea

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 196849



And now she has postponed her media briefing until tomorrow...let's see what she has decided to change this time 

https://www.thesouthafrican.com/new...ill-dlamini-zuma-nccc-brief-level-3-lockdown/

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Had to go to my diabetes doctor today, and as I drove in, a young woman fell out of her (who I assume was her) dad's arms to the floor, coughing. Luckily the guard saw what happened and brought a wheel chair. But I could read the faces of the two people that were approaching the door, it was the same on the young woman and it was the same look on my doctor's face, exhaustion and fear. Everyone's trying their best, we need to give each other a break. Politicians and conspiracies aside. We really need to give each other just a little more empathy.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## volcom27101982

ARYANTO said:


> Children of Ecigssa , we have reached* Day 60 - 04:00* in this infuriating period , when we started 2 months ago it was new and kinda fun , but the rules changed so fast and unexpected that we were all bowled for a six  The extension ,no internet vape shopping , almost all of us prepped for a month . The beer/wine/brannas ran out, turned some of us into ''Charles Glass- appie brewers'' with varying degrees of success Then the story about buying CBD to get 2 spare batteries - ok ,uncharted CBD waters ...sounded more fun when there were some ''zol'' involved , this stuff is Meh. Doesn't fix the nic , doesn't make you sleep/chill . Now , we are running low on DIY nic , 3/6/9 mg juice and patience ,time to reach out to ''contacts'' if you have one or some , dodge the blue lights for a meet-up , the ''Ignore member'' tab is getting clicked and insults are fast and foul . Some members are leaving us for the land of ''R20.00 each smokies'' .Some new members ask for juice first and ''hello'' later  And the evil kopdoek queen is watching like a .VASBYT ! Viva the revoltPlus the South-Easter moved from CT to JHB...
> @Rob Fisher @Silver


Im posting this on my twitter. Its brilliant!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vapeandacrepe

https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265320239773999110

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Children of Ecigssa , we have reached* Day 60 - 04:00* in this infuriating period , when we started 2 months ago it was new and kinda fun , but the rules changed so fast and unexpected that we were all bowled for a six  The extension ,no internet vape shopping , almost all of us prepped for a month . The beer/wine/brannas ran out, turned some of us into ''Charles Glass- appie brewers'' with varying degrees of success Then the story about buying CBD to get 2 spare batteries - ok ,uncharted CBD waters ...sounded more fun when there were some ''zol'' involved , this stuff is Meh. Doesn't fix the nic , doesn't make you sleep/chill . Now , we are running low on DIY nic , 3/6/9 mg juice and patience ,time to reach out to ''contacts'' if you have one or some , dodge the blue lights for a meet-up , the ''Ignore member'' tab is getting clicked and insults are fast and foul . Some members are leaving us for the land of ''R20.00 each smokies'' .Some new members ask for juice first and ''hello'' later  And the evil kopdoek queen is watching like a .VASBYT ! Viva the revoltPlus the South-Easter moved from CT to JHB...
> @Rob Fisher @Silver



@ARYANTO Kopdoek queen needs a new mask

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

volcom27101982 said:


> Im posting this on my twitter. Its brilliant!



Don't! Before you know it, you'll be sued for calling her a "kopdoek queen". It's fine here on the forum, but not on other social media.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir

So places of worship will open and allow 50 people in. 
I'd like to see how that will be managed and monitored. And also whether temp recordings and screenings will be done for all people who enter. 
If one reads into the press the past few weeks the religious leaders have been complaining more about loss of funds due to people not attending religious services than anything else. 

All while I can't buy a cigarette of vape juice legally to consume in my own house. Neither can I have a sit down meal at the local mom and pop eatery which will likely be bankrupt and shutting down shortly due to loss of income. 

The mind boggles.

Rant Over.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Hooked

*26 People test positive for Covid-19 at Mediclinic Cape Town*

Read more here.


----------



## volcom27101982

Hooked said:


> Don't! Before you know it, you'll be sued for calling her a "kopdoek queen". It's fine here on the forum, but not on other social media.


Awwwwwwww youre no fun lol. Okie dokes. Also dont want to get @ARYANTO into trouble. But believe me people are saying way worse about her on social media.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Atomix Vapes is open again for essential products. No juice of course, 

EDIT: Not sure if CBD is required to purchase. It is listed under Essentials, so ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

volcom27101982 said:


> Got this in my head now.


 
I read this message today on whats app. 

Ganja(dagga) is legal now and hairdressers are not. It took 50 years but the hippies finally won.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## volcom27101982

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO Kopdoek queen needs a new mask
> 
> View attachment 196859


THIS meme however I AM tweeting. Legend post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> Atomix Vapes is open again for essential products. No juice of course, but no CBD required in order to purchase.


----------



## ARYANTO

Is good news , gatvol of collecting CBD , they are all going in ''for sale'' after this circus.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> So places of worship will open and allow 50 people in.
> I'd like to see how that will be managed and monitored. And also whether temp recordings and screenings will be done for all people who enter.
> If one reads into the press the past few weeks the religious leaders have been complaining more about loss of funds due to people not attending religious services than anything else.
> 
> All while I can't buy a cigarette of vape juice legally to consume in my own house. Neither can I have a sit down meal at the local mom and pop eatery which will likely be bankrupt and shutting down shortly due to loss of income.
> 
> The mind boggles.
> 
> Rant Over.



And "Republiek Dag" is a day of prayer again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## volcom27101982

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I read this message today on whats app.
> 
> Ganja(dagga) is legal now and hairdressers are not. It took 50 years but the hippies finally won.


YAY me! Altho I prefer the pc term "bohemian"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## volcom27101982

ARYANTO said:


> Is good news , gatvol of collecting CBD , they are all going in ''for sale'' after this circus.


Ill take em off your hands when its over please. I quit smoking weed now too ironically.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Is good news , gatvol of collecting CBD , they are all going in ''for sale'' after this circus.



I wanted to try the unicorn Frappe cbd, keep some for me. Will trade for authentic Durban style bunny chow lol. That sounds like a cloned rta. Authentic styled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## volcom27101982



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> I wanted to try the unicorn Frappe cbd, keep some for me. Will trade for authentic Durban style bunny chow lol. That sounds like a cloned rta. Authentic styled.


Got a 1000mg unicorn CBD , Used max 6ml out 100ml.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

https://m.fin24.com/Companies/Agrib...ermining-transformation-lobby-groups-20200526
Will this make the b@tch back off? I'm sure tax payers will pay to compensate them and keep them quiet for a while.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

stevie g said:


> Not sure if there is a language barrier here or a comprehension issue.
> 
> What I said is that it is *hard to educate yourself with google. *Google is only there to sell you crap. Crap as in a pile of bullshit.
> 
> It takes more than a web browser to find information. Usually a question is needed but to ask the right question is very difficult.


I would assume so from your previous posts I guess Google didn't do much for you!
Sorry for the late reply. I had things to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

You can ask any healthcare professional and they will tell you what keeps ERs and trauma wards busy during weekends. It is not the cigarettes smokers nor the vapers but f@king drinkers who find a secondary use to their glasses and bottles in an attempt to settle arguments, let alone motor vehicle accidents

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Resistance

Dudes. I'm suffering reactions to VG.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

* Petition Update -CHURCHES *
* victory!!!! *
Churches allowed to open doors!!!! BUT limited to 50 people at a time under very strict rules and regulations. This was announced tonight!!!!! Glory!!!! thank you for all your signatures together in unity we can stand strong. blessings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> https://m.fin24.com/Companies/Agrib...ermining-transformation-lobby-groups-20200526
> Will this make the b@tch back off? I'm sure tax payers will pay to compensate them and keep them quiet for a while.



Nope.

Earlier today she refused to answer questions regarding the ban saying it's all in the courts now. So she's going to fight it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Dudes. I'm suffering reactions to VG.


Explain ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> Dudes. I'm suffering reactions to VG.



??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> Dudes. I'm suffering reactions to VG.


Sorry to hear that buddy. Explain please maybe we can help!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> Dudes. I'm suffering reactions to VG.



Yikes. Not cool. Like dolly Parton VG or normal usp grade vape juice VG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

JHEY , Don't die on me here ,ok.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

I he a coconut allergy and I guess most VG is palm derived. I don't know how but I have suffered reactions thinking it was PG and moved to VG max. But I also changed my brand of VG. 
Now recently I have had swollen tongue took some Allergex and it worked to an extent. I noticed my tongue feeling raw after I vape and realised even my oneshots and DIY juices does this.
Yesterday I checked all the juice even the empty bottles and did a scratch test on my forearm.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Nope.
> 
> Earlier today she refused to answer questions regarding the ban saying it's all in the courts now. So she's going to fight it.


Then we’re going to pay. On another note, I spoke to a friend today who was smoking 3 packs a day and who I helped with an MTL setup, some juice and a bottle of 100mg/ml Nic that was lying in the fridge. I advised him to beef the juice up to 12mg maximum. The guy is so desperate that he is vaping the Nic straight from the bottle @100mg/ml I almost had a heart attack. I explained the huge risks he is taking and made him promise to tone down to 12mg and offered more juice but I’m now feeling k@k for having offered him the Nic in the first place. My goodness I feel so bad

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## Resistance

Plain VG also gave me red swollen spots that's still irritated.
Dolly vardon and commercial DIY VG

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> I he a coconut allergy and I guess most VG is palm derived. I don't know how but I have suffered reactions thinking it was PG and moved to VG max. But I also changed my brand of VG.
> Now recently I have had swollen tongue took some Allergex and it worked to an extent. I noticed my tongue feeling raw after I vape and realised even my oneshots and DIY juices does this.
> Yesterday I checked all the juice even the empty bottles and did a scratch test on my forearm.


Did you exclude the flavourants you’re using? If it’s not the flavourants then you my friend may have to leave it all at once and go for the Nic gums.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> Plain VG also gave me red swollen spots that's still irritated.
> Dolly vardon and commercial DIY VG



Maybe try switching VG brands. 
You would have to ask the vendors what brand they are decanting and selling obviously, but I'm sure if you explain the allergy issue they will assist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Then we’re going to pay. On another note, I spoke to a friend today who was smoking 3 packs a day and who I helped with an MTL setup, some juice and a bottle of 100mg/ml Nic that was lying in the fridge. I advised him to beef the juice up to 12mg maximum. The guy is so desperate that he is vaping the Nic straight from the bottle @100mg/ml I almost had a heart attack. I explained the huge risks he is taking and made him promise to tone down to 12mg and offered more juice but I’m now feeling k@k for having offered him the Nic in the first place. My goodness I feel so bad


I know that feeling. That almost happened tome last week. The guy I helped asked for some NIC after I explained the process and said he'll vape it neat. I told him no, I'll give him 10ml mixed up juice at a time when he needs it.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> Then we’re going to pay. On another note, I spoke to a friend today who was smoking 3 packs a day and who I helped with an MTL setup, some juice and a bottle of 100mg/ml Nic that was lying in the fridge. I advised him to beef the juice up to 12mg maximum. The guy is so desperate that he is vaping the Nic straight from the bottle @100mg/ml I almost had a heart attack. I explained the huge risks he is taking and made him promise to tone down to 12mg and offered more juice but I’m now feeling k@k for having offered him the Nic in the first place. My goodness I feel so bad



This is why I have ended up with almost no nic. 
Helping people out. But I wouldn't chance giving nic to anyone, not even 36mg. Lesson learnt I guess. Sometimes people do things out of desperation. Sometimes the lights are on but nobody's home. I can imagine the rush from 100mg even in mtl though. Being a hypertension sufferer if probably peg after the third puff lol. 
Saw someone drip 50mg salt on a 0.11 ohm setup on a noisy once. Man was dazed for about an hour after that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Maybe try switching VG brands.
> You would have to ask the vendors what brand they are decanting and selling obviously, but I'm sure if you explain the allergy issue they will assist.


That's my next step. But it would need to include a certificate or I'll need to order a special batch.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Did you exclude the flavourants you’re using? If it’s not the flavourants then you my friend may have to leave it all at once and go for the Nic gums.


I'm doing MTL on a twist juice with Allergex in my system. I can't take the allergex for too long so I need to make a plan soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

M.Adhir said:


> This is why I have ended up with almost no nic.
> Helping people out. But I wouldn't chance giving nic to anyone, not even 36mg. Lesson learnt I guess. Sometimes people do things out of desperation. Sometimes the lights are on but nobody's home. I can imagine the rush from 100mg even in mtl though. Being a hypertension sufferer if probably peg after the third puff lol.
> Saw someone drip 50mg salt on a 0.11 ohm setup on a noisy once. Man was dazed for about an hour after that.


As much as I do understand the guy’s frustration I’m feeling responsible for whatever might happen to him now. This whole bloody tobacco ban thing is so cruel!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## volcom27101982

ARYANTO said:


> Got a 1000mg unicorn CBD , Used max 6ml out 100ml.


@M.Adhir Ill see your bunny chow and raise you a spaghetti bolognese. Ill even throw in a sago pudding and generous helping of custard @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

My tongue isn't swollen anymore so I'm just vaping MTL for now then it don't vape as much.
But I got homework for the next few days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie

Grand Guru said:


> As much as I do understand the guy’s frustration I’m feeling responsible for whatever might happen to him now. This whole bloody tobacco ban thing is so cruel!


This is real bad 
Hope your friend is gonna be ok?

The problem is this ban,people will do anything now to get their fix,
And buy all these junk liquids 

I will never give someone Nic that have no idea what the consequences might/can/is gonna be


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Well we all trust who we give the recourses too.
We need to wear a kopdoek and regulate what we do next.(not ban) regulate


The vaper said:


> This is real bad
> Hope your friend is gonna be ok?
> 
> The problem is this ban,people will do anything now to get their fix,
> And buy all these junk liquids
> 
> I will never give someone Nic that have no idea what the consequences might/can/is gonna be
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## volcom27101982

stevie g said:


> Not sure if there is a language barrier here or a comprehension issue.
> 
> What I said is that it is *hard to educate yourself with google. *Google is only there to sell you crap. Crap as in a pile of bullshit.
> 
> It takes more than a web browser to find information. Usually a question is needed but to ask the right question is very difficult.


I agree with both of you actually. @Resistance
Google is awesome no doubt but remember it also uses an algorithmic "filter bubble" to sort and display information IT BELIEVES you want/need to know based on all the internet and social media history its collected on you. 
Im picking up stompies sorry (excuse the pun) but I just wana throw that in the mix. I can go back to being blonde now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

volcom27101982 said:


> I agree with both of you actually. @Resistance
> Google is awesome no doubt but remember it also uses an algorithmic "filter bubble" to sort and display information IT BELIEVES you want/need to know based on all the internet and social media history its collected on you.
> Im picking up stompies sorry (excuse the pun) but I just wana throw that in the mix. I can go back to being blonde now


True ,it's not hard,but it also helps using the acquired information properly and depending on how you use said information you can actually learn quite a lot.(this excludes the recent phase of he said she said and special media teaching)
Although some might point you to a solid foundation for future reference.
And @stevie g can read up on language barrier and comprehension. It might just work for him using the info correctly.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have had enough of this lockdown! I have my mask and it's time to go FOOOOSHING!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## volcom27101982

The vaper said:


> This is real bad
> The problem is this ban,people will do anything now to get their fix.


I know what you mean. Im worried about my dad. Hes about to pay R800 for 2 bags of rollies which shouldnt cost more than R200 pre-lockdown.

Its INSANE on the part of smokers and utterly morally deplorable (strongest word for disgusting I could find!!!!) on the part of sellers.

At least the vaping community hasnt taken financial advantage of each other. Im a noob vaper but from my experience so far thats my impression.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## volcom27101982

Rob Fisher said:


> I have had enough of this lockdown! I have my mask and it's time to go FOOOOSHING!
> View attachment 196906


We should all post a pic like this with our masks on...kinda like the ice bucket challenge but yummier lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

volcom27101982 said:


> We should all post a pic like this with our masks on...kinda like the ice bucket challenge but yummier lol.



Great idea! I will start a new thread!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Rob Fisher said:


> I have had enough of this lockdown! I have my mask and it's time to go FOOOOSHING!
> View attachment 196906



Is that a fishfinder on your face or are you just happy to see me

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Seeing that the bidding war is not won yet by @volcom27101982 or @M.Adhir on the cbd of @ARYANTO i will rais them with a lekker chop en dop bidding is now closed unless anything els beats a lekker braai. Lol

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## THE REAPER

On a more serious note with things going like they are with the ban a lot of people are buying electronic sigs now. And i hear alot of people talking about the (oils) they can use and i try to help the people i can, but worried about everyone talking about oils might get some one really trying oils, i tell alot of people never use oils must be water based vg and pg lets hope mistakes arent made during this time. And also tell them where to order all vendors i know of.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## wilanbor

Well my vape friends. After using my Twisp MTL for just over a year now, with absolute joy, I'm going cold turkey from this morning.

Man, how I loved vaping. No stinking, no wheezing and no coughing, just absolute bliss, puffing away at some awesome, sometimes fruity, sometimes minty liquids.

When the lockdown started I had six bottles of Twisp cherry. I ran out about two weeks ago. The first week I bumbed ciggies from my friends and the last week I vaped some of the most terrible stuff, most probably fake liquids, as I'm coughing continuously.

Well, obviously this stuff will kill me if I continue using it, so I have to say, Au revoir.

Good luck to all of you out there.


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Resistance said:


> My tongue isn't swollen anymore so I'm just vaping MTL for now then it don't vape as much.
> But I got homework for the next few days.



hi, so did this swelling just happen all of a sudden out of the blue ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> As much as I do understand the guy’s frustration I’m feeling responsible for whatever might happen to him now. This whole bloody tobacco ban thing is so cruel!



@Grand Guru Ask him to return the nic to you - tell him you're going to make it even stronger for him - but dilute it with something. VG or PG? Maybe even distilled water? NOTE I haven't tried this - just a thought ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Is good news , gatvol of collecting CBD , they are all going in ''for sale'' after this circus.



@ARYANTO I edited my post, saying that I wasn't sure if CBD had to be bought or not. They don't specifically say that it must on the website, but they do have CBD in the Essentials list. Other websites specifically state that CBD must be bought

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

DAY 61 -07:45
Stats came in after bed time so here it is :
up 649 to 24264
fatalities 524
The CT wind is still visiting JHB and it's a predicted 0 degrees - max 10. A good day to stay inhouse . Any one else notice the creep of shelf prices ?
My infamous Zoo cookies is getting priced right out of my greedy paws , it started out @ R26.00 ,now it's R36.00 apparently because the price of eggs went up - how many eggs do you need to make 12 cookies [pack] , must it get rationed now like e-juice ? I am getting screwed from all sides .

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> That's my next step. But it would need to include a certificate or I'll need to order a special batch.


@Resistance Speak to @ADV-Des from All Day Vapes [the bottle I sent you] ask them if pos ,could they do a special for you .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

volcom27101982 said:


> @M.Adhir Ill see your bunny chow and raise you a spaghetti bolognese. Ill even throw in a sago pudding and generous helping of custard @ARYANTO


Hav'nt had Sago for YEARS ! Think the bidding leans in your direction .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> DAY 61 -07:45
> Stats came in after bed time so here it is :
> up 649 to 24264
> fatalities 524
> The CT wind is still visiting JHB and it's a predicted 0 degrees - max 10. A good day to stay inhouse . Any one else notice the creep of shelf prices ?
> My infamous Zoo cookies is getting priced right out of my greedy paws , it started out @ R26.00 ,now it's R36.00 apparently because the price of eggs went up - how many eggs do you need to make 12 cookies [pack] , must it get rationed now like e-juice ? I am getting screwed from all sides .


Stock up on some glycerine, I hear it makes everything smoother.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

alex1501 said:


> Stock up on some glycerine, I hear it makes everything smoother.


Don't you start too...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> Don't you start too...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh

Hooked said:


> Atomix Vapes is open again for essential products. No juice of course,
> 
> EDIT: Not sure if CBD is required to purchase. It is listed under Essentials, so ...














*HOME*

***NEW***

*ON SALE*

*NEWS*







Operations during LOCKDOWN


We do understand that all our clients are desperate to go back to normal life, this unfortunately isn't possible and won't be for quite some time.

We are able to supply only health, CBD and related items, all other products have been removed from our website in accordance with the disaster management act and government regulations.

*Orders are only available for delivery,*

All products on sale are to be used in conjunction with our CBD or health range.

For any queries please feel free to mail us at support@atomixvapes.co.za

*DO NOT ASK FOR VAPE JUICE WITH, OR WITHOUT NICOTINE. (We will not entertain this)*

*DO NOT ASK IF WE ARE OPEN. (The Allen Grove store will remain closed until restrictions have been lifted)*

*WE ONLY SHIP OUT ORDERS FOR CBD USE.(Yes, this means every single order must have atleast 1 CBD item shipped with it)*


*WHAT YOU SEE ON OUR WEBSITE IS WHAT WE HAVE AVAILABLE .( No other mods, no DIY, nothing else)*


_We appreciate your support but for your safety and ours we had to move operations off site to stop the above from happening and staying within the confines of the law._



Stay safe, stay home!

Reactions: Like 4 | Useful 1


----------



## BeaLea

What's this madam up to now? She has postponed her address twice now... 
Something strange is going on 

Cue next hit song in SA "when people drink"

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*See the contradiction in the last 2 paragraphs .*
https://www.fin24.com/Economy/govt-says-tobacco-ban-a-matter-of-public-health-20200527
*Govt says tobacco ban a matter of public health*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

NEWS 24
ANC deputy secretary general Jessie Duarte has told the tobacco industry to "back off" after a petition started circulating online this week, calling for the "removal" of Cooperative Governance and Traditional Affairs Minister Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma.

Almost 175 000 people had signed the petition by Saturday. According to the petition, Dlamini-Zuma has, under the National Disaster Act, written "unconstitutional bylaws for her own personal gain and power".

The petition accuses Dlamini-Zuma of "irrationally misusing her power" and "seeking revenge through a pandemic" for "her own past struggles". It also claims she overrode "President Cyril Ramaposa's call" to lift the ban on the sale of tobacco products under Level 4 of the national lockdown.

It is unclear what links, if any, the petition has to the tobacco industry ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

NEWS 24


*INFOGRAPHICS | Sharp drop in Covid-19 testing due to test kit, reagent shortage*.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501

* Court challenge to government’s “peanut butter sandwich ban” *
25 May 2020 By Tania Broughton
* Lockdown regulations stop or intimidate charities’ food handouts *
A free peanut butter sandwich was the sole daily meal for hundreds of Krugersdorp West residents, many of them children. But in the midst of the Covid-19 pandemic, some charities were stopped from distributing any food.

Cradle of Hope (COH) is now challenging this in an urgent application in the Pretoria High Court, set down for 2 June.

Full Story: https://www.groundup.org.za/article/court-challenge-governments-peanut-butter-sandwich-ban/

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

This supposed Covid Command Council is on a power trip of biblical proportions! Beginning to wonder if they will keep us in a perpetual state of "Disaster" to keep their control? They are a authoritarian dictatorship of note!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Back from the pharmacy, no problem with social distancing, nobody wanted to come near me.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## RoSsIkId

Just leaving this here

Was a good day. Needed it more than i thought

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

https://www.iol.co.za/capetimes/new...ter-returning-teachers-test-positive-48507813

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## vicTor

RoSsIkId said:


> Just leaving this here
> 
> Was a good day. Needed it more than i thought
> 
> View attachment 196948



aim for the doek !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*CAR LICENCES, DRIVER'S LICENCES, ROADWORTHY ETC. *

"All licenses that expired during the lockdown remain valid and will been extended for a further 90 days from 1 June 2020."

From Swartland Municipality but I assume that it is nationwide - although with the current circus who knows ...
See here

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked

My translation: I see that my mother is banning tobacco again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

STATS--- 22:24
Up 1672 to 25937 [biggest jump yet]
Fatalities =552

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> STATS--- 22:24
> Up 1672 to 25937 [biggest jump yet]
> Fatalities =552



Whew! That's a huge increase! Perhaps there had been a backlog of reports.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## volcom27101982



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> STATS--- 22:24
> Up 1672 to 25937 [biggest jump yet]
> Fatalities =552



Biggest number of tests in one day as well: 29005

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501

*The World’s 25 Richest Billionaires Have Gained Nearly $255 Billion In Just Two Months*
*THE CHANGING FORTUNES OF THE WORLD’S RICHEST*

The super rich are a whole lot richer than they were two months ago. Twenty five of the wealthiest people on _Forbes_’ list of the world’s billionaires are worth a whopping $255 billion more than when the U.S. stock market hit a mid-pandemic low on March 23. 

Together these 25 folks–_Forbes_ looked at just those on the list with fortunes tied to public stocks–are worth nearly $1.5 trillion, which is about 16% of the total wealth held by the world’s billionaires.

Full story: https://www.forbesafrica.com/billio...gained-nearly-255-billion-in-just-two-months/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> STATS--- 22:24
> Up 1672 to 25937 [biggest jump yet]
> Fatalities =552



And with that we move into the top 30 of countries regarding number of cases.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Direct link
https://www.who.int/news-room/q-a-detail/q-a-on-tobacco-and-covid-19

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 62 - 05:30
Last night I mentioned that the 1673 jump in cases was the highest - just to be told that yesterday the most people were tested , but I wonder how that works , because Nat Health were complaining that they are running low on test kits .So the little amount of test kits you have , you use all at once ?
Am I daft or is there logic here somewhere ? 
Going on a supply run later , need to build soup for tonight and get some panini's to accompany a decent veggie soup . Also need a Coke run and some basics . This is the last outing before a excursion on Monday to sass out the situation at the local off sales , need to stock up before Kopdoek Queen changes everybody else's minds again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> hi, so did this swelling just happen all of a sudden out of the blue ?


No. It happened in 2018/9 as well. Thought it might be PG. Still had flair ups. So I've collected information over my vaping journey and finally tested just the plain VG. So it wasn't just a sudden thing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/arch...rebel-over-sas-nonsensical-lockdown-strategy/

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## vicTor

Resistance said:


> No. It happened in 2018/9 as well. Thought it might be PG. Still had flair ups. So I've collected information over my vaping journey and finally tested just the plain VG. So it wasn't just a sudden thing.



so what is your plan now, I had PG struggle but there's a work around with the max VG, but your issue is the other way around

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShamZ

vicTor said:


> so what is your plan now, I had PG struggle but there's a work around with the max VG, but your issue is the other way around


Max PG,

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Big job losses in South Africa – Here are the sectors which are the worst affected*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...the-sectors-which-are-the-worst-affected.html

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> so what is your plan now, I had PG struggle but there's a work around with the max VG, but your issue is the other way around


Most VG is palm or Coconut derived. There's also a soy derived VG and I need do some more homework on the latter. Untill then I will try and stick to MTL so the intake is less and I will also put in a request for a non palm/coconut derived VG, but it would have to be a certified batch. The last time I asked I just took it by word or thought it won't be that much of an issue. 
Luckily it wasn't anaphylaxis bad and I could manage it via oral medication.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

ShamZ said:


> Max PG,


The though has crossed my mind to avoid a relapse.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

Dr F was on 702 just now.

Here's the podcast..

https://www.702.co.za/podcasts/176/...-smoking-a-protective-factor-against-covid-19

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/arch...rebel-over-sas-nonsensical-lockdown-strategy/


YIP .A lot of b/s decisions were made - ''daar is nie pille vir stupidgeit nie'' -my late Dad

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/...ni-zuma-after-class-suicide-question-20200526

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

_- Stay healthy and entertained during the national lockdown.
News 24 catch phrase - 
''We are entertained with the antics and back paddling of the honorable members - I think Bosswell- Wilkie is looking for clowns at the moment.'' ARYANTO_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

* ...This is the bundle Game is selling for R250,* targeting Covid-19 grant recipients [R350],* and the best price we could find for each item elsewhere:*

*1 litre long-life milk:* R12.99 from Checkers and Pick n Pay

*2kg rice:* R19.99 from Woolworths

*1kg brown sugar:* R18.49 from Checkers

*2.5kg maize meal:* R20.99 from Checkers

*500g salt (iodated):* R6.79 from Pick n Pay

*750ml sunflower oil:* R18.49 from Pick n Pay

*4x70g instant noodles:* R8 from Checkers (for 4x85g packs)

*410g baked beans in tomato sauce:* R4.99 from Shoprite

*215g pilchards in tomato sauce:* R13.99 from Checkers and Shoprite

*52 teabags:* R16.99 from Pick n Pay

*250g Ricoffy drink:* R29.99 from Shoprite

*150g soap bar:* R8.99 from Checkers and Pick n Pay

*100ml toothpaste:* R9.99 from Checkers

*4 toilet rolls (1-ply):* R19.96 from Checkers

The same basket, shopping the current specials and best prices across other stores, would come to R210.64.

If a grant recipient were in a position to spend the full remainder of the R350 grant only on food, that would buy roughly a 5kg pack of individually quick frozen (IQF) chicken, or one bunch of spinach for every second day.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> View attachment 197006


You need Bigger pins...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*“Load rotation” and power outage warning for Joburg*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/353789-load-rotation-and-power-outage-warning-for-joburg.html

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Sarafina kan kom stryk.
*Domestic workers can return to work on Monday*
Staff Writer28 May 2020



  
Speaking at a media briefing on COVID-19 alert level 3 regulations, Trade and Industry Minister Ebrahim Patel has stated that domestic workers will be able to return to work under the relaxed restrictions.

However, the condition of these workers returning will be dependent on their compliance with health protocols such as the wearing of masks.

“Domestic workers are able to return to work, subject of course to the health protocols being followed,” Patel said.

He added that more information may be provided regarding the return to work of domestic workers going forward.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Sarafina kan kom stryk.
> *Domestic workers can return to work on Monday*
> Staff Writer28 May 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking at a media briefing on COVID-19 alert level 3 regulations, Trade and Industry Minister Ebrahim Patel has stated that domestic workers will be able to return to work under the relaxed restrictions.
> 
> However, the condition of these workers returning will be dependent on their compliance with health protocols such as the wearing of masks.
> 
> “Domestic workers are able to return to work, subject of course to the health protocols being followed,” Patel said.
> 
> He added that more information may be provided regarding the return to work of domestic workers going forward.



Good news in a way. Hopefully everyone just tries to maintain protocols and keeps safe. 
My domestic only works for us on a Saturday. We have been making a plan and paying her double the weekly amount she would normally get, every week through lockdown.
Last week she told me we have been the only people paying her since lockdown started.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 197006


I wouldn't want her to suffer a heart attack. Pin her bloody mouth shut!
Pleeeaaassseeee!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

I'm just waiting to know which bars and bottle stores used to stock vape juice.. 
Seeing that bars and bottle stores can now trade again and do deliveries and all....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*May 28 2020 - 15:21



TimesLIVE  / Zingisa Mvumvu*
*Allow cigarettes to be sold but ban alcohol, says Julius Malema*
EFF leader Julius Malema on Thursday accused the ANC government of making an irrational decision by lifting the ban on alcohol when the country entered level 3 of the national lockdown on June 1.

Malema would rather the ban imposed on the sale of cigarettes be lifted and the ban on alcohol continue.

But the EFF leader contradicted himself on tobacco as he backs Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*DAY 63 08:20 *
Latest stats 
up 1466 to27403 ,deaths 577
Waited for stats last night till 11pm but no updates . There's no plans for today .I need to mix up some juice , feel like a @Paul33 ry4 and def. some strawberry milkshake , mine ran out a while ago and too laid back to do a batch . - will keep you posted .

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## THE REAPER

vicTor said:


> View attachment 197006


I know you vape but you must have a lighter for lighting the fire. So put a lighter to that voodoo doll please, make it disapear and dont be a magision and make it reappear let bygons be bygons.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Expect to be tested for COVID-19 when travelling during lockdown level 3*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...-when-travelling-during-lockdown-level-3.html

Kopdoek Queen's infinite wisdom :
''She explained the government had previously observed that COVID-19 transmission occurred after people moved between districts, which was why the measures were still necessary.''

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

The big boys finally enter the fray:

https://www.fin24.com/Economy/break...gent-court-bid-to-undo-cigarette-ban-20200529



Also minks gave the virus _back_ to humans, first case of human-animal-human transmission now is when the true danger starts (for me at least), new infection vectors, new possibilities for recombination.

For anyone who feels like they want to learn more about viruses in general this link HIV GENOME is a good diving board, it shows how these things can wait for decades to roll that just right perfect mutation that allows it to jump species, and then how changes in our societal behavior help it move and succeed. There is this maths that's inherently woven in to all biology on this planet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## blujeenz

Feliks Karp said:


> Also minks gave the virus _back_ to humans, first case of human-animal-human transmission now is when the true danger starts (for me at least), new infection vectors, new possibilities for recombination.



I still favour the BSL4 at Wuhan as being the origin.



> A forthcoming Australian scientific study concludes that the coronavirus causing the global pandemic contains unique properties suggesting it was manipulated in a Chinese laboratory and was not the result of a natural occurrence.
> 
> The scientists said there is no sign so far that the virus can be found in other animals, including bats or the exotic wildlife sold for fresh meat at a market in the Chinese city of Wuhan, where the virus was first identified and where China maintains a major laboratory studying such viruses.
> 
> “This, plus the fact that no corresponding virus has been found to exist in nature, leads to the possibility that COVID-19 is a human-created virus,” said Mr. Petrovsky, a professor at the College of Medicine and Public Health at Flinders University in Adelaide, Australia.




https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/may/21/australian-researchers-see-virus-design-manipulati/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

blujeenz said:


> I still favour the BSL4 at Wuhan as being the origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/may/21/australian-researchers-see-virus-design-manipulati/



Hehehehe I'm not arguing against that theory, without a spill over animal it's seeming more and more likely anyways. 
It's called forced gain of function and it's common in research, what they do is force the virus in to mutating than cultivating that strain in order to see what it can do. This virus seems to have VERY well adapted binding to *human* ACE-2 receptors, which means one of the two things (which that researcher also states), it was circulating for a long time until a good adaptation got rolled, OR it was gain of function developed in a lab and crappy safety protocols let it out. My link was merely meant as an educational starting point for anyone interested in viruses in general (I still get people thinking they are alive and can think etc), and how they interact with us on a time line.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Feliks Karp said:


> Hehehehe I'm not arguing against that theory, without a spill over animal it's seeming more and more likely anyways.
> It's called forced gain of function and it's common in research, what they do is force the virus in to mutating than cultivating that strain in order to see what it can do. This virus seems to have VERY well adapted binding to *human* ACE-2 receptors, which means one of the two things (which that researcher also states), it was circulating for a long time until a good adaptation got rolled, OR it was gain of function developed in a lab and crappy safety protocols let it out. My link was merely meant as an educational starting point for anyone interested in viruses in general (I still get people thinking they are alive and can think etc), and how they interact with us on a time line.



I hear you.
Dr Shi Zeng-li published a paper back in 2015 when she was still studying at UNC Chapel Hill BSL3, about how she helped create the "gain of function", if memory serves it was a chimera of MERS and HIV with the original SARS.
Incidentally, she also directed the upgrade of the Wuhan lab from BSL3 to BSL4.
http://stateofthenation.co/?p=8712

One of my posts last month on this topic.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/first-corona-virus-case-confirmed-in-sa.t65532/page-21#post-840648

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

The good Dr has been studying bat viruses for over 15 years.

No doubt in my mind that the origin of the virus is the Wuhan virology centre. 

IT GOT OUT, OOPS SORRY MY BAD is what it should be, what it is, is deny deny deny and bullshit bullshit bullshit.

If there is a conspiracy theory to consider it is this.

Man likes to play GOD but is not in the same league, arrogance, narcissism and ego centrism are diseases of the mind.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Safz_b

Seen this on instagram had to share

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vapeandacrepe

https://citizen.co.za/business/2293...cked-for-lying-about-tobacco-ban-submissions/

“According to Fita, the applicants in the case, there weren’t more than 2,000 submissions attached as evidence. Instead, there were only 1,535 submissions and of these, 47.2% had nothing to do with cigarettes or smoking, 23.3% were in favour of smoking and only 29.6% supported the ban, which amounts to just 454 submissions,” he added.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## kolakidd

Great article capturing pretty much the whole scenario.
*Dlamini Zuma’s tobacco ban and the political divisions it is causing*
*By Ferial Haffajee• 29 May 2020*
https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...an-and-the-political-divisions-it-is-causing/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Alex

Monday evening be like..

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Adephi

I've been enjoying 20% apple beer and 80% craft gin since lockdown. Now I will have to get use to the watered down stuff from the bottle store.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...amples-coronavirus-india-meerut-a9539236.html

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Feliks Karp said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...amples-coronavirus-india-meerut-a9539236.html



HKGK....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*DAY ...63 10:30*
Stats- Big jump of 1837 to 29240 
Casualties : 611
Nothing else to report.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

And there goes the petrol price again...
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...ease-coming-in-june-aa.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Proudly South African
*The little electric cars used for ecommerce deliveries in South Africa*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...for-ecommerce-deliveries-in-south-africa.html

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Coronavirus disinfection tunnels are not safe – Professor Karim*
*



*
*https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...ion-tunnels-are-not-safe-professor-karim.html*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Feedback from signed petition
*DA : Minister Dlamini-Zuma lied to the nation and must be fired.*
*https://www.change.org/p/cyril-rama...=email&utm_source=petition_update&utm_term=cs*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> And there goes the petrol price again...
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...ease-coming-in-june-aa.html?source=newsletter


I had a full tank yesterday and enjoyed paying 30% less than what I used to pay in March... good things never last.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

SaturDaze are outside fire curry days

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Adephi

Our next challenge has been unlocked...

https://alienstar.net/astronaut-filmed-3-ufos-while-on-board-of-international-space-station/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Dinner is Served 
Lamb Curry and the sides

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> Dinner is Served
> Lamb Curry and the sides
> 
> View attachment 197205

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## adriaanh

*Tobacco sales ban has served only to enrich smugglers*

https://www.sowetanlive.co.za/opini...ales-ban-has-served-only-to-enrich-smugglers/

Another less talked-about consequence of the blanket ban is the fact that many smokers have now been forced to return to cigarettes after quitting these for e-cigarettes or vapes, even though they are a healthier alternative to cigarettes.

Did the government seriously consider the health effects of e-cigarettes as opposed to cigarettes, in relation to Covid-19? If the regulations are guided by science, the government should not assume that e-cigarettes have the same effects as cigarettes without evidence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Birthday supper done, just remembered to photograph to post the leftovers, Crispy Spicy Chicken, nice and HOT,

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## alex1501

Room Fogger said:


> Birthday supper done, just remembered to photograph to post the leftovers, Crispy Spicy Chicken, nice and HOT,
> View attachment 197214



Not taking any risks, I like that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*UPDATE 23:00*
STATS - Up 1727 to 30967
Deaths - 643
S.A. has reached 30 000, actually nearly 31000.
Depressing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> *UPDATE 23:00*
> STATS - Up 1727 to 30967
> Deaths - 643
> S.A. has reached 30 000, actually nearly 31000.
> Depressing.


The serious stuff will start in 2 weeks time buddy. Brace!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> The serious stuff will start in 2 weeks time buddy. Brace!


Our curve is only starting now we'll be seeing our curve spike soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> The serious stuff will start in 2 weeks time buddy. Brace!



Yeah. 
The relaxations and openings in level 3 (businesses, schools, places of worship) will likely start a further spread.
I call 70k to 100k cases by 15 June.
Hopefully the recovery rate negates at least 60% of that, but given that we are walking into the cold season, my hope is very limited.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> Our curve is only starting now we'll be seeing our curve spike soon.


@ARYANTO @Resistance @Grand Guru @M.Adhir , thanks for your updates and feedback on this. I have been reading up and trying to educate myself, having my 76 year old mom living with me, a worry, and sharing my knowledge and views with all in my family.

We are not scared of the virus anymore, we stand a fighting chance, but that doesn’t mean we are getting stupid or reckless. Only if we face out fear can we beat this in the most basic way possible, clean hands, sun and clean air, and not taking chances but still living our lives to the fullest. Be safe everyone, normality will never be the same. At this stage I’m more worried about the consequences of the lockdown on society, against the virus we stand a chance, against anarchy we are all doomed, and the news doesn’t look good either way.

Stay safe everyone, we can if we stand together and work together, otherwise humanity will become just a word in a dictionary.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> @ARYANTO @Resistance @Grand Guru @M.Adhir , thanks for your updates and feedback on this. I have been reading up and trying to educate myself, having my 76 year old mom living with me, a worry, and sharing my knowledge and views with all in my family.
> 
> We are not scared of the virus anymore, we stand a fighting chance, but that doesn’t mean we are getting stupid or reckless. Only if we face out fear can we beat this in the most basic way possible, clean hands, sun and clean air, and not taking chances but still living our lives to the fullest. Be safe everyone, normality will never be the same. At this stage I’m more worried about the consequences of the lockdown on society, against the virus we stand a chance, against anarchy we are all doomed, and the news doesn’t look good either way.
> 
> Stay safe everyone, we can if we stand together and work together, otherwise humanity will become just a word in a dictionary.



A big thanks to you aswell for your contributions.
We're all hoping and praying that we will survive along with everyone we know. This forum has found a place in my daily life and the members we now call friends and vape family too.
Sanity is found here in this sometimes insane forum and a big thanks for the ups and downs. Sometimes that's all we need. Just the support.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Day 65 07:00*
The day before the ''Bullrun to the bottlestore '' it is going to be entertaining - now you are going to see numbers escalating with some social animals unable to keep their ''joy'' to themselves and sharing zol is going to become a very harsh reality .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah.
> The relaxations and openings in level 3 (businesses, schools, places of worship) will likely start a further spread.
> I call 70k to 100k cases by 15 June.
> Hopefully the recovery rate negates at least 60% of that, but given that we are walking into the cold season, my hope is very limited.


After tomorrow's ''unlock'' the whole sewerage farm is going to hit the wind turbine .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

OK , you guys make curry and chicken , I will bake a chocolate cake .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru

It’s Day 66 @ARYANTO  Happy World No Tobacco Day! Vape don’t smoke

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Full article :
https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...y-province-in-south-africa/?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> It’s Day 66 @ARYANTO  Happy World No Tobacco Day! Vape don’t smoke
> View attachment 197276


I have always been behind , I started from day 0 , others from day 1

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> Full article :
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...y-province-in-south-africa/?source=newsletter


It’s the unknown portion in this info that bothers me, if that 3.6 % is correct, how can we believe any of the other figures on there, especially in a time like this. To not know who or where negates the rest in totality don’t you think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Room Fogger said:


> It’s the unknown portion in this info that bothers me, if that 3.6 % is correct, how can we believe any of the other figures on there, especially in a time like this. To not know who or where negates the rest in totality don’t you think.


It has to do with the completeness of the forms that are sent to the lab with the tests @Room Fogger. We’re talking about 5 bloody long pages so the poor healthcare professionals do make mistakes sometimes as it is time consuming and if you work in an ER, you need to be quick to push the queue...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*South African schools likely to stay closed – Report*
Staff Writer31 May 2020
 
  
South Africa’s schools will not open tomorrow as planned, according to a report in the *Sunday Times.*

The report comes after news this week that schools in some provinces were *still waiting* for personal protective equipment (PPEs) to be delivered.
Full article:
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...-to-stay-closed-report.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa’s free fibre speed upgrades – When they will end*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/fibr...-fibre-speed-upgrades-when-they-will-end.html

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Room Fogger said:


> It’s the unknown portion in this info that bothers me, if that 3.6 % is correct, how can we believe any of the other figures on there, especially in a time like this. To not know who or where negates the rest in totality don’t you think.



*A disclaimer*, this isn't to say the virus is more or less deadly. I honestly don't want to get in to middle of another Bill Gates is Satan argument. I take my information from science journals that I respect as well medical professionals I know personally who I respect. 

The unknown is just unconfirmed either from bad data collected or bureaucracy. Further more you shouldn't take official figures as the final data set, it's just a window in to what is happening, because without testing every single individual alive or those that have died in the last 6 months we have no idea of the true picture, based on serum tests done in many countries they have seen that some of their first cases and deaths happened in November already. The same antibody tests that were used on a sample population in New York that said way more people had it, and thus the MR was assumed to be less than originally thought, have been so far proven to be too sensitive to other coronaviruses. On the other hand some places have admitted using antibody tests as official numbers, and some places didn't count deaths in nursing homes to keep numbers down. Hacked data from some countries have shown they under-counted a lot. Some places now want to start testing sewage to get a PPM figure as an idea of truer numbers. Our own government seemed confused about their backlog on testing. So use the numbers as a fuzzy idea of what's going on.

In other news I wonder how many people have done this same as this guy:

https://www.iol.co.za/sunday-tribune/covid-19-infected-prison-warder-goes-on-the-run-48747758

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

oh fxck is all I can say...
https://www.iol.co.za/sunday-tribune/covid-19-infected-prison-warder-goes-on-the-run-48747758

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Just for interests sake ,if any one using Gautrain :
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/motoring/354159-new-gautrain-operating-hours.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

When will be the right time to say "I told you so"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Oxtail cooked in OBS

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...rmany-may-have-more-immunological-dark-matter

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Oxtail cooked in OBS
> View attachment 197301


WOW.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

So them astros are all safely landed and tucked in. 
Out there looking like Backstreet Boys all grown up and launching their next album.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*SUNDAY NIGHT* *UPDATE* - 21:30
up 1716 to *32683*
deaths - up 40 to *683*.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Happy national ''FREE THE SPIRITS '' Day
*DAY 66 - 07:15*
If half of everybody starts working today ,why it so awfully quiet outside ? Unless they all are home , getting dressed to attend the GRAND OPENING of local bottle stores , the inmates here are all gearing up to go on an excursion to the shopping centers , have they all ran out of bread and milk at the same time ?
I can't party today as I am off to see the doctor tomorrow and get a refill on chronic meds ,don't think they will too impressed if I rock up there smelling like a shebeen...
I will give feedback once I have completed my mission this morning [cue in ''Mission Impossible'' music...]

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

To sum up today in a picture..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

OK , The line at PnP were too long , so Tops , here we come ,a 10 min wait in line , 10 people at a time - disinfected , trolley and masked , no Black Label beer , no Budweiser , no Becks - settled for some Heineken and a good supply of hard stuff , oh, and 4 Guinness and 2 bottles of London Dry not in pic . Tomorrow afternoon ,there is going to be a big braai with the inmates , couldn't resist a cold one the moment the wheels stopped ... HEAVEN.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Useful 1


----------



## vicTor

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...liquor-store-steal-booze-worth-r300k-20200601

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Went for a awesome mtb ride this morning. Gonna miss the quiet when everything opens up again. Quite njoying lockdown.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## CashKat88

vicTor said:


> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...liquor-store-steal-booze-worth-r300k-20200601


This is determination and I'm sure the mastermind behind this has been thinking and fantasizing about doing this for years hahaha, it's like an ocean 11 booze heist 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

It's the first of June and now it's five to four, I am going close my door.

I bought some wine and a hot cross bun so the clock says now it is time for fun.

Woollies was my friend today, normal prices I did pay

for my 5L red wine box, it is what for I wished

So **** you all I am off to get pissed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

I finally got out on the road again and did 6km's around the neighbourhood! So good to be back and walking!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

A little birdie told me I should be able to go fishing real soon! Just waiting for something official and Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...liquor-store-steal-booze-worth-r300k-20200601


If this happened in Cape Town or surrounds I would have guessed @Resistance was involved somewhere ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> I finally got out on the road again and did 6km's around the neighbourhood! So good to be back and walking!
> View attachment 197373
> View attachment 197374
> View attachment 197375
> View attachment 197376
> View attachment 197377
> View attachment 197378
> View attachment 197379
> View attachment 197380


Beautiful pics Rob.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Update* - up 1674 to 34357
Deaths up 22 to 705

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> If this happened in Cape Town or surrounds I would have guessed @Resistance was involved somewhere ...



come clean, was this you ? saw your stash earlier !

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## adriaanh

@Vaporesso

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> View attachment 197398



I was hoping for a zombie apocalypse with The Walking Dead series being at its peak and all of that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> If this happened in Cape Town or surrounds I would have guessed @Resistance was involved somewhere ...


Damn that was our plan. They probably followed the thread

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


>




Yep. That's what my people in CPT told me. R2500 A CARTON

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

BioHAZarD said:


> Went for a awesome mtb ride this morning. Gonna miss the quiet when everything opens up again. Quite njoying lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 197368



Lovely picture @BioHAZarD !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

M.Adhir said:


> Yep. That's what my people in CPT told me. R2500 A CARTON


What is the price up there?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Raindance said:


> What is the price up there?
> 
> Regards



This side of jozi was R1100 for local brands until last week's speech. Went up to R1500 thereafter.
If they don't know you they charge R1800.

The unknown brands as such have gone up to R1000 - R1300 from what I've been told. Two weeks ago they were R750. 

Vape juice with nic in it is going for between 50 and 100% more than the normal retail prices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 67 10:00
One or another commotion last night in the street at 12:15 , lights and sirens , asked the neighbours but they don't know anything .
Anyway back from hospital , got my meds and need to return tomorrow , missed my Psyc appointment last month . So another early morning ...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Read and weep .
*South Africa’s army is in a ‘critical state of decline’ – here’s how bad things are right now.*
*https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...w-bad-things-are-right-now/?source=newsletter*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Day 67 10:00
> One or another commotion last night in the street at 12:15 , lights and sirens , asked the neighbours but they don't know anything .
> Anyway back from hospital , got my meds and need to return tomorrow , missed my Psyc appointment last month . So another early morning ...


Yes the fun has started again. A few drunken drivers, a stabbed chest etc. yesterday night. Meanwhile, the numbers are growing exponentially ...

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> Day 67 10:00
> One or another commotion last night in the street at 12:15 , lights and sirens , asked the neighbours but they don't know anything .
> Anyway back from hospital , got my meds and need to return tomorrow , missed my Psyc appointment last month . So another early morning ...




I went to Makro in the afternoon to avoid the alcohol crowd, No one stands on the lines anymore, three people in store no masks, and they give you a card to say you passed the SARS-COV-2 security that you hand back when you leave - they give you the card before sanitizing your hands (so ah another fomite, absolute joke). And two accidents in traffic on the way home. So I guess everything is pretty back to normal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Grand Guru said:


> @Rob Fisher




Yip but we need the silly goose who run the dams to open the F'ing gates!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

Another blow to Kopdoek and her gang

https://ewn.co.za/2020/06/02/lockdo...3-and-4-declared-invalid-and-unconstitutional

How many jobs and businesses is lost due to this mistake.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Another blow to Kopdoek and her gang
> 
> https://ewn.co.za/2020/06/02/lockdo...3-and-4-declared-invalid-and-unconstitutional
> 
> How many jobs and businesses is lost due to this mistake.


Its not a mistake it's a fup .

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Stats - up 1455 to 35812
no new deaths ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] , please replace the pop up on the main page icw COVID with something more reliable , the stats on there is 4 days old.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

EWN

''JOHANNESBURG - The Chris Hani Baragwanath Hospital said that it was concerned that people admitted due to alcohol-related incidents would burden resources set aside to treat COVID-19 patients.

The facility said that a number of intoxicated patients were treated for stab wounds and assault on Monday.

This was after the alcohol sales ban was eased.'' 

My response - pxss it up as long as you don't smoke zol ...or vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Its not a mistake it's a fup .



They need to be fired and thrown into the streets like everybody else who lost jobs and income during this time. Kopdoek, Cele, Prada and Motshega.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> They need to be fired and thrown into the streets like everybody else who lost jobs and income during this time. Kopdoek, Cele, Prada and Motshega.



agree, they need to walk in the man on the streets shoes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip but we need the silly goose who run the dams to open the F'ing gates!



Towbar and chill boss, Towbar and chill

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## volcom27101982

Feliks Karp said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...amples-coronavirus-india-meerut-a9539236.html


"The animals targeted the technician."????????????????????????? WTF

Honestly. Could the media be any more desperate to scare people.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## volcom27101982

M.Adhir said:


> Dinner is Served
> Lamb Curry and the sides
> 
> View attachment 197205


Wow.  Me when I cook. (kinda) lol.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Another blow to Kopdoek and her gang
> 
> https://ewn.co.za/2020/06/02/lockdo...3-and-4-declared-invalid-and-unconstitutional
> 
> How many jobs and businesses is lost due to this mistake.



And what's the point of declaring Level 4 invalid, when we're in Level 3? Mind you, I guess it could stop any sectors from going back to Level 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

"Greenhouse" dining in the Netherlands. A good way of practising social distancing, instead of closing down the restaurants! I don't know if they're still doing this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> View attachment 197483
> 
> "Greenhouse" dining in the Netherlands. A good way of practising social distancing, instead of closing down the restaurants! I don't know if they're still doing this.



Meanwile in PE...

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...gh-strip-club-opens-its-doors-under-lockdown/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> g0g , please replace the pop up on the main page icw COVID with something more reliable , the stats on there is 4 days old.



Thanks for your concern @ARYANTO 
However, that link to the national COVID government website has to stay
Around the time lockdown started, the authorities instructed all .co.za websites in South Africa to put a link up to their website.
So it’s not our choice as to what website we put up, we have to use that one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## volcom27101982

ARYANTO said:


> OK , you guys make curry and chicken , I will bake a chocolate cake .
> View attachment 197275


That tin of caramel wouldnt even make it to the cake with me around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## alex1501

Silver said:


> Thanks for your concern @ARYANTO
> However, that link to the national COVID government website has to stay
> Around the time lockdown started, the authorities instructed all .co.za websites in South Africa to put a link up to their website.
> So it’s not our choice as to what website we put up, we have to use that one.



It works just fine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Fourth staff death at Tygerberg Hospital.
Read here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcom27101982

Adephi said:


> Meanwile in PE...
> 
> https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...gh-strip-club-opens-its-doors-under-lockdown/



Not sure if I should be excited or embarrassed?(I live in PE) @THE REAPER @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

well, mine looks like this ????


----------



## ARYANTO

This page is so shxtty designed that you have to refresh everytime you click it ??? so 1990's . 
Sorry for wasting your time @Silver.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> well, mine looks like this ????
> View attachment 197487



I don't know, try "refresh"/"reload" function in your browser, they sometimes get stuck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

volcom27101982 said:


> Not sure if I should be excited or embarrassed?(I live in PE)


EXCITED , unless you don't have a car for ''drive through ''

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## volcom27101982

Alex said:


>



Thank goodness. By day 68 Im dangerously close to being this lady in the gif. Jeez.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> EXCITED , unless you don't have a car for ''drive through ''



Sure a bicycle will work. Or a skateboard. Or even a broom. Strip clubs don't judge.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## volcom27101982

Alex said:


>



What now....I can buy nic tomorrow?!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## alex1501

volcom27101982 said:


> Thank goodness. By day 68 Im dangerously close to being this lady in the gif. Jeez.



I've been there on "day 2". Found this one in the garden,


full package: fleas, worms and eye infection.
Now is chasing all the others around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> Another blow to Kopdoek and her gang
> 
> https://ewn.co.za/2020/06/02/lockdo...3-and-4-declared-invalid-and-unconstitutional
> 
> How many jobs and businesses is lost due to this mistake.


Kyk wie lek nou zol!

Groete

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## volcom27101982

alex1501 said:


> I've been there on "day 2". Found this one in the garden,
> View attachment 197503
> 
> full package: fleas, worms and eye infection.
> Now is chasing all the others around.


I have a new one of my own (so thats 5 cats now in total - 2 of my own and 3 that were strays) 

Apparently word got around that my digs is a tuna hotel *eye roll*

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## volcom27101982

alex1501 said:


> I've been there on "day 2". Found this one in the garden,
> View attachment 197503
> 
> full package: fleas, worms and eye infection.
> Now is chasing all the others around.


My stray is in quite a bad condition too btw. 

Ive been giving him Doxy-syrup (antibiotics) and tomorrow its Revolution. 

I gave him an initial dose of Capstar which is excellent to get rid of the mass flea infestation. 

You can buy Doxy-Syrup online without an expensive trip to the vet and they deliver super fast. 
https://www.vetproductsonline.co.za...t-products-get-a-bio-vita-or-medimune-free**/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501

Adephi said:


> Another blow to Kopdoek and her gang
> 
> https://ewn.co.za/2020/06/02/lockdo...3-and-4-declared-invalid-and-unconstitutional
> 
> How many jobs and businesses is lost due to this mistake.



I'm afraid that she is untouchable now.
Full blown celebrity

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## volcom27101982

alex1501 said:


> I'm afraid that she is untouchable now.
> Full blown celebrity



I cant stop laughing. I could listen to this all day seriously! Dude at 1:52 got me rolling!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## alex1501

volcom27101982 said:


> I cant stop laughing. I could listen to this all day seriously! Dude at 1:52 got me rolling!!!!



You can try this one on the loop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## volcom27101982

alex1501 said:


> You can try this one on the loop.



Guess whos playing this full volume on Sunday morning. Should perk up the neighbours a tad

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 68-05:20 
Good morning gang ,
Up early as I have a Psych appointment at JHB Academic at 07:00 to see if I am still slightly crazy or totally mad , Dogs and cats got early breakfast , they think if their human moves it chow time . No new news , will report back later.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

volcom27101982 said:


> What now....I can buy nic tomorrow?!



In the judgement the judge stated that the tobacco issue will be handled in a separate court case.

A small victory but the battle rages on.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## volcom27101982

ARYANTO said:


> Day 68-05:20
> Good morning gang ,
> Up early

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

So all vape shops are ooen friday or not yet please give me good news lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

THE REAPER said:


> So all vape shops are ooen friday or not yet please give me good news lol.


No, they have 2 weeks to amend the regulations before they become legally defunct.

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

So the news is that a vaccine will more than likely give immunity for the same length of time as acquiring the virus and gaining natural immunity (give or take 8 months). Which means we will need a significant amount of people to willingly take the vaccine in order to starve it out of hosts. So it seems that will more than likely become endemic at a point, something we'll just have to live with.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 3


----------



## volcom27101982

Please please please can I rant...just this once. Its too frustrating to keep this in. 

WTF! Did I genuinely just see her turn THIS into a race issue...WHICH South Africans????? 
Shame this poor guy is so over it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## volcom27101982

Feliks Karp said:


> So the news is that a vaccine will more than likely give immunity for the same length of time as acquiring the virus and gaining natural immunity (give or take 8 months). Which means we will need a significant amount of people to willingly take the vaccine in order to starve it out of hosts. So it seems that will more than likely become endemic at a point, something we'll just have to live with.


This virus genuinely isnt as bad as the media/politicians would have us believe. Do your research. Its time for us to admit we were spooked and over-reacted. Yes certain people are vulnerable bla bla bla. And then regarding this vaccine...(nuff said)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stranger

Here is the thing

the virus is bad, really really bad. It has the potential to do the same damage that the Spanish flu virus did in 1918. Millions of people could potentially die.

We have one thing that they did not have in 1918 and that is instant worldwide communication. The misinformation regarding the virus is dangerous.

It could be argued that if people, not gov's or organizations, but people, take steps to protect themselves first and then the health services next then we will beat this thing. We should be protecting ourselves on a daily basis. It amazes me that if someone dies from Pneumonia it is acceptable, but if we die from Covid 19 then some one is to blame.

93% of SA fatalities are reported to be over 40. So now everyone under 40 thinks I am going to be OK jack, let the over 40's die because I won't self regulate. Well stuff you, if it needs to be forced upon you because you can't behave ... so be it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stranger said:


> Here is the thing
> 
> the virus is bad, really really bad. It has the potential to do the same damage that the Spanish flu virus did in 1918. Millions of people could potentially die.
> 
> We have one thing that they did not have in 1918 and that is instant worldwide communication. The misinformation regarding the virus is dangerous.
> 
> It could be argued that if people, not gov's or organizations, but people, take steps to protect themselves first and then the health services next then we will beat this thing. We should be protecting ourselves on a daily basis. It amazes me that if someone dies from Pneumonia it is acceptable, but if we die from Covid 19 then some one is to blame.
> 
> 93% of SA fatalities are reported to be over 40. So now everyone under 40 thinks I am going to be OK jack, let the over 40's die because I won't self regulate. Well stuff you, if it needs to be forced upon you because you can't behave ... so be it.



Yeah screw old people.

but there are signs of the inflammatory disease in kids showing up in 20 somethings too. Some people have been fighting it for months. Don't worry though things are only serious if it kills me and the people I know, until then it's just other people. Just like when HIV was called the "gay cancer", because gay people would develop a rare form of cancer near the start of that pandemic, HIV was nothing to worry about while it was only "the evil" gay people getting it, and for the most part it's still considered something only "dirty slutty" people get.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## volcom27101982

Stranger said:


> Here is the thing
> 
> the virus is bad, really really bad. It has the potential to do the same damage that the Spanish flu virus did in 1918. Millions of people could potentially die.
> 
> We have one thing that they did not have in 1918 and that is instant worldwide communication. The misinformation regarding the virus is dangerous.
> 
> It could be argued that if people, not gov's or organizations, but people, take steps to protect themselves first and then the health services next then we will beat this thing. We should be protecting ourselves on a daily basis. It amazes me that if someone dies from Pneumonia it is acceptable, but if we die from Covid 19 then some one is to blame.
> 
> 93% of SA fatalities are reported to be over 40. So now everyone under 40 thinks I am going to be OK jack, let the over 40's die because I won't self regulate. Well stuff you, if it needs to be forced upon you because you can't behave ... so be it.


First of all...thanks for the compliment...Im not that young (sago pudding and seawater work wonders btw  ).

I do get it Stranger. Its okay. Id never be careless with other peoples safety. My mom is 60. Im not a snotkop.

All Im saying is think past the fear and see whats out there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

volcom27101982 said:


> First of all...thanks for the compliment...Im not that young (sago pudding and seawater work wonders btw  ).
> 
> I do get it Stranger. Its okay. Id never be careless with other peoples safety. My mom is 60. Im not a snotkop.
> 
> All Im saying is think past the fear and see whats out there.



I'm way too lazy to do actual research passed what the mega media fear machine is force feeding me while strapped to my mobile electronic skinner box, please do tell us about your own quantification of severity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## alex1501

volcom27101982 said:


> All Im saying is think past the fear and see whats out there.



Save your breath, way too many people today are simply incapable of doing that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## volcom27101982

Feliks Karp said:


> Yeah screw old people.
> 
> but there are signs of the inflammatory disease in kids showing up in 20 somethings too. Some people have been fighting it for months. Don't worry though things are only serious if it kills me and the people I know, until then it's just other people. Just like when HIV was called the "gay cancer", because gay people would develop a rare form of cancer near the start of that pandemic, HIV was nothing to worry about while it was only "the evil" gay people getting it, and for the most part it's still considered something only "dirty slutty" people get.


Maybe I should clarify that bla bla bla comment. It wasnt meant disrespectfully. It was about the doomsday prophets.

Dont let fear win. Its taking advantage of us. And if we can learn anything from HIV its that we need to stop running away and hiding and placing blame and...bla bla bla  

Give yourself the tools to be PROACTIVE.
(Something govts seem hell bent on denying us)

The gist is...get out there and get healthier and encourage those at risk to do the same.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger

We are, come within 5 metres of me and I will tell you to piss off, 3 metres and I go all cocked and locked

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## volcom27101982

Stranger said:


> We are, come within 5 metres of me and I will tell you to piss off, 3 metres and I go all cocked and locked


3 words...divide and conquer.

You just proved my point.  Let that sink in.

Volcom out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

@ARYANTO buddy, I see you were released by the psych. I was considering to share some if your posts with them and get you a free stay but then I changed my mind. The forum would be too dull without you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> @ARYANTO buddy, I see you were released by the psych. I was considering to share some if your posts with them and get you a free stay but then I changed my mind. The forum would be too dull without you


Got shxt out because I used Covid as an excuse not to attend last month , and because I halved my meds to s-t-r-e-t-c-h it to last till today .
But got a new batch to last till end of June and some sleeping tabs , maybe now I can stop doing allnighters in front of the Pc.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

alex1501 said:


> I'm afraid that she is untouchable now.
> Full blown celebrity



Alex , stuff you , now I've got this song on my mind everytime I vape...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Stranger said:


> We are, come within 5 metres of me and I will tell you to piss off, 3 metres and I go all cocked and locked


I had my backpack with me today at the Clinic , there is mesh bags on the sides, where I stash my juice and batts , the Sister asked me if it was pepperspray , Aryanto replied , ''yes, to keep people away from me '' you should have seen her face ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> Alex , stuff you , now I've got this song on my mind everytime I vape...



Wait, there is part two:



and if you really hate that music:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

volcom27101982 said:


> 3 words...divide and conquer.
> 
> You just proved my point.  Let that sink in.
> 
> Volcom out.



Please, your youth and good looks mean nothing compared to my age and treachery.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## volcom27101982

Stranger said:


> Please, your youth and good looks mean nothing compared to my age and treachery.


Game on lol wait till I get home.

After this thread we only speak in gif. Deal?

*Excited*

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

alex1501 said:


> and if you really hate the music:


Wanneer mense skyf,
Hul vryf,
Hul lippe oor die filter,
Lippe oor die filter,
Lippe oor die filter.
En wanneer jy share my skyf,
Jy vryf,
Jou lippe oor my filter,
Jou lippe op my filter,
.....

Jack Parow, jou se turn...

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## SparkySA

Adephi said:


> Went to the shops with my wife today. Wearing masks and social distancing as required. Got home and realised brought back the wrong wife.


Yup on the tears of my enemies

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

When I'm really busy I tend to live on take-aways and pre-cooked meals. I wonder if anyone from the food industry is here and if so, I would like to know how they decide that a pre-cooked meal is X number of portions? Who are they testing it on? Mice?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## SparkySA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Fresh batch of Guava Beer. Don't know what those people brewed with. But I'm still here, don't worry guys!
> View attachment 195504


liewe bliksem

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

How'zt lockdowners. Hope things are well with you guys.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

SparkySA said:


> liewe bliksem


Welcome back @SparkySA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SparkySA

Resistance said:


> Welcome back @SparkySA




Fanks Bra , this lockdown got me so busy i cant even........keeping everyone connected to the interwebs is hectic

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Several banks closed at Cape Gate due to staff testing positive

Read here

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SparkySA

Hooked said:


> Several banks closed at Cape Gate due to staff testing positive
> 
> Read here


Hey @Hooked woow that sucks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Had my first real full day of work in 2 1/2 months. Man you get lazy sitting at home, body is stiff and blisters on the feet. Fell asleep at 8pm and now I'm awake. Think I need a holiday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> This side of jozi was R1100 for local brands until last week's speech. Went up to R1500 thereafter.
> If they don't know you they charge R1800.
> 
> The unknown brands as such have gone up to R1000 - R1300 from what I've been told. Two weeks ago they were R750.
> 
> Vape juice with nic in it is going for between 50 and 100% more than the normal retail prices.


Wow that's ridiculous, the mark up is 3 to 5 times more than normal retail, a friend told me that for a week they couldn't get anything but Sharp cigarettes (which is proper lung disease sticks) and they were buying it for R180 a box couldn't believe it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Anyone heard of Hufflepuff?? They're selling juice during Level 3 according to their website.
Read here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

SparkySA said:


> Hey @Hooked woow that sucks


MLF - Sparks - leef jy nog , fk dog jy's dood iewers in 'n ditch - good to see you back !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

volcom27101982 said:


> Game on lol wait till I get home.
> 
> After this thread we only speak in gif. Deal?
> 
> *Excited*



NO

this is the point where I ignore you and you get super frustrated.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

And : GOOOOD MORNING inmates DAY 69 -09:50
Stats -37525 
Dead 792 - 87 up 
Slept late , looks like the new meds are working fine - excursion later to get beer for the weekend , and some basics , the streets are busy , joggers/runners ,cars and pedestrians all over - looks like a total disregard for L/D, no wonder the stats are escalating.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...e-confusion-than-clarity-say-experts-20200604

"
The High Court judgment that declared levels 3 and 4 of the lockdown unconstitutional and invalid has been described by some experts as flawed, with one saying if it goes on appeal, it will most likely be overturned.

This comes as the government on Thursday indicated it intends to appeal the court's ruling."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> View attachment 197701

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## alex1501

https://m.fin24.com/Economy/South-A...-outweighed-by-harm-cigarettes-cause-20200604

*Govt says lost tax revenue from smoking ban 'outweighed' by harm cigarettes cause *
*




 13:20 04/06/2020



Jan Cronje *




*

The state is set to argue in an upcoming court case that lost sin taxes from tobacco sales are outweighed by the health risks that smoking poses.

The sale of cigarettes and tobacco products have been banned since the start of the nationwide lockdown in late March.

Minister of Cooperative Governance and Traditional Affairs, Dr Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma, says research shows smokers are likely to get severe Covid-19 infections that non-smokers.
*
*.....................................................................................................................................................................................................*
Dlamini-Zuma also argues that the court will not have to rule on whether emerging scientific evidence clearly backs the state's case of the ban. Rather, she argues that the court will have to decide "simply whether the literature provides a rational basis for the prohibition".
And she says that based on public statements made by the World Health Organisation and members of SA's medical fraternity, the ban was rational. 
*"It is my respectful submission that it is not the role of the court to weigh up the scientific evidence for and against the prohibition, and itself determine which of the various studies and reports are 'better evidence,'" she states.*
The state, in its submission, refers to a May statement by the WHO which said that "smokers are more likely to develop severe disease with Covid-19 compared to non-smokers". 
The government is also intending to rely on statements in support of the ban made by various bodies in the SA medical fraternity, including the Hearth and Strike Foundation of SA. 

Somewhere else, in her ultimate wisdom she also says this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DavyH

alex1501 said:


> https://m.fin24.com/Economy/South-A...-outweighed-by-harm-cigarettes-cause-20200604
> 
> *Govt says lost tax revenue from smoking ban 'outweighed' by harm cigarettes cause *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 13:20 04/06/2020
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Cronje *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The state is set to argue in an upcoming court case that lost sin taxes from tobacco sales are outweighed by the health risks that smoking poses.
> 
> The sale of cigarettes and tobacco products have been banned since the start of the nationwide lockdown in late March.
> 
> Minister of Cooperative Governance and Traditional Affairs, Dr Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma, says research shows smokers are likely to get severe Covid-19 infections that non-smokers.
> *
> *.....................................................................................................................................................................................................*
> Dlamini-Zuma also argues that the court will not have to rule on whether emerging scientific evidence clearly backs the state's case of the ban. Rather, she argues that the court will have to decide "simply whether the literature provides a rational basis for the prohibition".
> And she says that based on public statements made by the World Health Organisation and members of SA's medical fraternity, the ban was rational.
> *"It is my respectful submission that it is not the role of the court to weigh up the scientific evidence for and against the prohibition, and itself determine which of the various studies and reports are 'better evidence,'" she states.*
> The state, in its submission, refers to a May statement by the WHO which said that "smokers are more likely to develop severe disease with Covid-19 compared to non-smokers".
> The government is also intending to rely on statements in support of the ban made by various bodies in the SA medical fraternity, including the Hearth and Strike Foundation of SA.
> 
> Somewhere else, in her ultimate wisdom she also says this:




I cannot express the depth of the loathing I feel for this person. She has presided over the two most critical public health crises of the last 20 years and made a complete shambles of both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Stats : up *3272* to 40797
Deaths : up 56 to 848.

Reactions: Informative 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

"As an epidemiologist, I'm amazed that the only thing that's discussed about Covid-19 and the lockdown is mortality. It's not just mortality, though.

A 25% pulmonary function deficit that takes 15-20 years to heal, some sort of coagulopathy present in ⅓ of patients (long term implications not clear), neurological deficits (do you really think that only smell and taste are affected?)

.Joint inflammations (now being investigated), and liver damage--all of these aren't exactly appealing. Everyone talks about death--I think we physicians blew that one.

We know that kids are infected and that it gives them Multisystem Inflammatory Syndrome. Do they have any alterations in their neurobehavioral development? Growth?" -David lilienfeld

I saw this quote today and verified that he actually said it, and it hit home, because this is the very argument I keep coming back to, we need to stop measuring things in extremes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## volcom27101982

Hooked said:


> View attachment 197742


And in other news...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz

Day 69 and I take solace in the fact that no matter how badly I have or will ever screw up,
I'll never be a R2,4 billion screw up.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## volcom27101982

Stranger said:


> NO
> 
> this is the point where I ignore you and you get super frustrated.



Bet you cant do this tho?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

alex1501 said:


> https://m.fin24.com/Economy/South-A...-outweighed-by-harm-cigarettes-cause-20200604
> 
> *Govt says lost tax revenue from smoking ban 'outweighed' by harm cigarettes cause *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 13:20 04/06/2020
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Cronje *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The state is set to argue in an upcoming court case that lost sin taxes from tobacco sales are outweighed by the health risks that smoking poses.
> 
> The sale of cigarettes and tobacco products have been banned since the start of the nationwide lockdown in late March.
> 
> Minister of Cooperative Governance and Traditional Affairs, Dr Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma, says research shows smokers are likely to get severe Covid-19 infections that non-smokers.
> *
> *.....................................................................................................................................................................................................*
> Dlamini-Zuma also argues that the court will not have to rule on whether emerging scientific evidence clearly backs the state's case of the ban. Rather, she argues that the court will have to decide "simply whether the literature provides a rational basis for the prohibition".
> And she says that based on public statements made by the World Health Organisation and members of SA's medical fraternity, the ban was rational.
> *"It is my respectful submission that it is not the role of the court to weigh up the scientific evidence for and against the prohibition, and itself determine which of the various studies and reports are 'better evidence,'" she states.*
> The state, in its submission, refers to a May statement by the WHO which said that "smokers are more likely to develop severe disease with Covid-19 compared to non-smokers".
> The government is also intending to rely on statements in support of the ban made by various bodies in the SA medical fraternity, including the Hearth and Strike Foundation of SA.
> 
> Somewhere else, in her ultimate wisdom she also says this:



Seems she has this wrong as well. The case is about civil liberties, not just tobacco. Do not tell her though.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

blujeenz said:


> Day 69 and I take solace in the fact that no matter how badly I have or will ever screw up,
> I'll never be a R2,4 billion screw up.
> 
> View attachment 197768



Imagine what she'll do to a burger

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 70 - 08:00
Busy day today , the contractors are bringing in sand and rubble to fill the new floors and Monday I'm moving into the lounge , major construction and redesign of my bedroom plus a new sliding door onto a private patio .They estimate the time-frame at 2 weeks . Exited 

Stats last night - Up 3272 to 40792
Fatalities - 848

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

SA COVID stats update

Friday 5 June 2020

*Not good, the stats are still ramping up 
No signs yet of a plateau

Be safe out there and look after the elderly and vulnerable*







Source : Worldometer Website

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## SparkySA

ARYANTO said:


> MLF - Sparks - leef jy nog , fk dog jy's dood iewers in 'n ditch - good to see you back !


Nee fk ek haal nog asem, dit gaan wilder as wildtuin hier by my, almal wil mos van die huis af werk ek is darem bevoreg om vir 'n ISP te werk so kan seker nie kla nie nè......

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SparkySA

Silver said:


> SA COVID stats update
> 
> Friday 5 June 2020
> 
> *Not good, the stats are still ramping up
> No signs yet of a plateau
> 
> Be safe out there and look after the elderly and vulnerable*
> 
> View attachment 197785
> 
> 
> View attachment 197786
> 
> 
> Source : Worldometer Website


Maak so oom Silver

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*The second of the four penumbral lunar eclipses of 2020* is expected to occur on the intervening night of 5 and 6 June.

*According to Time and Date*, the lunar eclipse will be visible in much of Europe, Asia, Australia, Africa, South/East South America, Pacific, Atlantic, Indian Ocean, and Antarctica.
Come , guys with your clever phones and big cameras , show us what you got .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## LeislB

Hooked said:


> When I'm really busy I tend to live on take-aways and pre-cooked meals. I wonder if anyone from the food industry is here and if so, I would like to know how they decide that a pre-cooked meal is X number of portions? Who are they testing it on? Mice?
> 
> View attachment 197616



It's like when you buy sushi and they give you 6 pairs of chopsticks when it's just 2 of you lol!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally! The Government Gazette has been published and we can go fishing! Now we just need the pineapples at the dam to get their act together and open the F'ing Gates! Hopefully Monday!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

*‘Drive-through bars’ open in the Cape*
Read here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> View attachment 197834



This is necessary! My brother stood right in front of me in a shop the other day, indicating to the sales assistant that he wanted to talk to me. I politely asked if I could help him, not recognising him at all! 

But I wasn't going to be caught again, so a few days later when I saw him nearby I shouted "Hey! Good morning!" . It wasn't him.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 71 - 07:45
Stats - up 2642 to 43434
Deaths - 908 up 60
Nothing new or news to report yet...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa’s COVID-19 forecasts are completely flawed*.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...level-1-now-scientists.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Worst yet to come in war against COVID-19 – Ramaphosa*
*South Africa remains “at war” against the coronavirus and will have to find additional resources to limit casualties, with the worst of the pandemic yet to come, President Cyril Ramaphosa said.*
*Full article: https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...o-come-in-war-against-covid-19-ramaphosa.html*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Today has been canceled, I'm just going stay in bed.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> *South Africa’s COVID-19 forecasts are completely flawed*.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...level-1-now-scientists.html?source=newsletter



Thanks for sharing this @ARYANTO , very interesting

It's all very well to dismiss scary forecasts but our deaths are still ramping up with no signs yet of a plateau. 

So while forecasts may suggest much lower deaths than originally anticipated, we actually don't know how this will pan out. 

Lets just hope that the new death curve plateaus soon.

The tough part is that most of us now have "lockdown fatigue" so we just want to go out and socialise.

Be careful. Give it some time. That's just my view.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> *The second of the four penumbral lunar eclipses of 2020* is expected to occur on the intervening night of 5 and 6 June.
> 
> *According to Time and Date*, the lunar eclipse will be visible in much of Europe, Asia, Australia, Africa, South/East South America, Pacific, Atlantic, Indian Ocean, and Antarctica.
> Come , guys with your clever phones and big cameras , show us what you got .


No eclipse ,but few stars.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Kopdoek has extended the national state of disaster by one month.
Minister in the Presidency Jackson Mthembu announced that the government will extend the state of disaster by a further month at a press briefing on Thursday.
Dlamini-Zuma *declared a national state of disaster* under Section 27(1) and Section 27(2) of the *Disaster Management Act, 2002*, on 15 March 2020.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> Kopdoek has extended the national state of disaster by one month.
> Minister in the Presidency Jackson Mthembu announced that the government will extend the state of disaster by a further month at a press briefing on Thursday.
> Dlamini-Zuma *declared a national state of disaster* under Section 27(1) and Section 27(2) of the *Disaster Management Act, 2002*, on 15 March 2020.


She'll do anything to keep the power that she has now. Such a sad little women, trying to stay relevant with all her illusions of grandeur...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> She'll do anything to keep the power that she has now. Such a sad little women, trying to stay relevant with all her illusions of grandeur...



She’s as mad as a hatter.

Two countries in the world have banned tobacco (one of them has the same population as a small city) due to the overwhelming evidence and her superior logic. She alone is right.

SMH.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO

@Silver Informative stats .
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...ere-they-live-and-how-quickly-it-spreads.html

Informative dash with all the stats :
https://mediahack.co.za/datastories/coronavirus/dashboard/

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## volcom27101982

ARYANTO said:


> Kopdoek has extended the national state of disaster by one month.
> Minister in the Presidency Jackson Mthembu announced that the government will extend the state of disaster by a further month at a press briefing on Thursday.
> Dlamini-Zuma *declared a national state of disaster* under Section 27(1) and Section 27(2) of the *Disaster Management Act, 2002*, on 15 March 2020.


Oh well...@Silver is right about the fatigue whether or not the stats are true...so lets do something productive?

(What can we do to help? Everyone on this forum...I mean like a tangible effort to do something. Im in.) 

*NZ Vape Groups: Now’s The Perfect Time to Reignite Quit Smoking Campaign*
*https://www.vapingpost.com/2020/06/...rfect-time-to-reignite-quit-smoking-campaign/*

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

blujeenz said:


> Day 69 and I take solace in the fact that no matter how badly I have or will ever screw up,
> I'll never be a R2,4 billion screw up.
> 
> View attachment 197768


This pic clearly shows her putting saliva on her finger. Ban fingers Now,it's part of tobacco products! Blumen idiot!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> This pic clearly shows her putting saliva on her finger. Ban fingers Now,it's part of tobacco products! Blumen idiot!



Careful, she might just share that finger.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## volcom27101982

Adephi said:


> Careful, she might just share that finger.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## volcom27101982

ARYANTO said:


> Kopdoek has extended the national state of disaster by one month.
> Minister in the Presidency Jackson Mthembu announced that the government will extend the state of disaster by a further month at a press briefing on Thursday.
> Dlamini-Zuma *declared a national state of disaster* under Section 27(1) and Section 27(2) of the *Disaster Management Act, 2002*, on 15 March 2020.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## volcom27101982

Me lockdown day 71 should probably shave today?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

e


volcom27101982 said:


> Me lockdown day 71 should probably shave today?


Shave ? what's that ? haven't shaved for months , and my barber is closed , I do look like an yeti !!

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

getting tired of shaving, need to be clean to make sure the respirator seals properly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> @Silver Informative stats .
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...ere-they-live-and-how-quickly-it-spreads.html
> 
> Informative dash with all the stats :
> https://mediahack.co.za/datastories/coronavirus/dashboard/



Many thanks @ARYANTO
It is clear that the older people and those who have other health issues are most at risk

My wife and I each have such a parent still alive - ie older and with other health issues.
So we are hoping we can take all the necessary precautions to keep them safe without having to resort to isolating them fully. It would be a real pity if we had to do that.

We could just say screw it let’s take our chances, but another month or two or three of extra caution is not going to do us much harm in the longer run. We are both lucky that we can work from home though so we are in a lucky situation compared to many others.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked

If anyone is impatiently waiting for an overdue courier delivery, just hang in there. The couriers are extremely busy. In my area, TCG is delivering on Saturdays and Sundays just to try to keep up with the workload. Not only that, they're working until 8p.m. to get all the day's deliveries done. Something which I had ordered a week ago was finally delivered last night just before 8p.m.

I spoke to the office in Malmesbury and they said that what they're going through is far worse than Black Friday. The office staff start work at 7.30a.m. and go home only at about 10p.m., once all the trucks are in. They simply can't understand why it's so buys.

So hang in there, folks ...

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Dinner is Served 
Chicken Curry Chip Cheese and Chilli 
Rotis Bigger than a small country. 

In the middle of all this my bank account got cleaned out due to a series of fast online fraudulent transactions. Dozens of transactions in a 10 minute period.
Strangely enough not a single authentication or approval request came to my phone/ banking app.
But the messages showing the debits were all streaming in. So annoyed! And so broke now while they take their sweet time investigating

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Dinner is Served
> Chicken Curry Chip Cheese and Chilli
> Rotis Bigger than a small country.
> 
> In the middle of all this my bank account got cleaned out due to a series of fast online fraudulent transactions. Dozens of transactions in a 10 minute period.
> Strangely enough not a single authentication or approval request came to my phone/ banking app.
> But the messages showing the debits were all streaming in. So annoyed! And so broke now while they take their sweet time investigating
> 
> View attachment 197896
> View attachment 197897



Making us drool @M.Adhir 
Sorry to hear about the fraud transactoins, eish!! That really sucks
Hope you can get the money back soon
The banks should try at least to help out people quicker during this challenging time

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## LeislB

@M.Adhir I'm so sorry to hear about your misfortune, what a disaster! I hope the investigation is quicker than normal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

M.Adhir said:


> Dinner is Served
> Chicken Curry Chip Cheese and Chilli
> Rotis Bigger than a small country.
> 
> In the middle of all this my bank account got cleaned out due to a series of fast online fraudulent transactions. Dozens of transactions in a 10 minute period.
> Strangely enough not a single authentication or approval request came to my phone/ banking app.
> But the messages showing the debits were all streaming in. So annoyed! And so broke now while they take their sweet time investigating
> 
> View attachment 197896
> View attachment 197897


Sorry to hear that. The very same thing happened to me a few years ago where I received more than 10 notifications in less than 5 minutes by the time I managed to freeze my credit card more than 6.5K were debited from my account. I made the most of entering my Credit Card details on Google Playstore! Luckily my bank reversed the transactions immediately.
I was actually victim to credit card scammers several times.... the biggest amount was a bit less than 30k. I was sitting in a meeting when I received the bank SMS saying that I just paid a 30k bill in some Cigar lounge more than 300Km away! Froze my credit card and phoned the place to make a query. The manager said they were having a crazy busy day with year end functions and large groups and they don’t even have CCTV. The transaction was obviously reversed too but my banker made sure to call me every time I made an online purchase for the next few months 
From my side I decided to only use PayPal or instant EFT from there on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Careful, she might just share that finger.


Then she'll be aunty shoshall!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## volcom27101982

Feliks Karp said:


> getting tired of shaving, need to be clean to make sure the respirator seals properly.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Dinner is Served
> Chicken Curry Chip Cheese and Chilli
> Rotis Bigger than a small country.
> 
> In the middle of all this my bank account got cleaned out due to a series of fast online fraudulent transactions. Dozens of transactions in a 10 minute period.
> Strangely enough not a single authentication or approval request came to my phone/ banking app.
> But the messages showing the debits were all streaming in. So annoyed! And so broke now while they take their sweet time investigating
> 
> View attachment 197896
> View attachment 197897


The food looks awesome as always and sorry you're having a bad situation. Hope it gets sorted soon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## volcom27101982

M.Adhir said:


> Dinner is Served
> Chicken Curry Chip Cheese and Chilli
> Rotis Bigger than a small country.
> 
> In the middle of all this my bank account got cleaned out due to a series of fast online fraudulent transactions. Dozens of transactions in a 10 minute period.
> Strangely enough not a single authentication or approval request came to my phone/ banking app.
> But the messages showing the debits were all streaming in. So annoyed! And so broke now while they take their sweet time investigating
> 
> View attachment 197896
> View attachment 197897


Check out Masterchef Adhir.    Wow. 

Im tempted to swap my new Vaporesso Click for a weeks worth of YOUR food.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## volcom27101982

M.Adhir said:


> Dinner is Served
> Chicken Curry Chip Cheese and Chilli
> Rotis Bigger than a small country.
> 
> In the middle of all this my bank account got cleaned out due to a series of fast online fraudulent transactions. Dozens of transactions in a 10 minute period.
> Strangely enough not a single authentication or approval request came to my phone/ banking app.
> But the messages showing the debits were all streaming in. So annoyed! And so broke now while they take their sweet time investigating
> 
> View attachment 197896
> View attachment 197897


Ps. Im sure a few of us would sponsor you a liquid etc in a crunch like now. Genuine. Hang in there bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## volcom27101982

@Resistance @ARYANTO @alex1501 
@CJB85 @DavyH @Rob Fisher @Silo @Adephi 
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

volcom27101982 said:


> @Resistance @ARYANTO @alex1501
> @CJB85 @DavyH @Rob Fisher @Silo @Adephi
> @Timwis



Sleeping is a concept designed for mortal peasants.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance

volcom27101982 said:


> @Resistance @ARYANTO @alex1501
> @CJB85 @DavyH @Rob Fisher @Silo @Adephi
> @Timwis


You should let it burn out then the issue will be gone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Everyone needs a good offline experience. Go


volcom27101982 said:


> @Resistance @ARYANTO @alex1501
> @CJB85 @DavyH @Rob Fisher @Silo @Adephi
> @Timwis


 Get you'rs bro!
If it doesn't work you went to bed for nothing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

https://news.wttw.com/2019/12/17/bill-raise-tobacco-age-has-unlikely-allies-altria-juul

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> https://news.wttw.com/2019/12/17/bill-raise-tobacco-age-has-unlikely-allies-altria-juul






Yea Yea

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## DavyH

volcom27101982 said:


> @Resistance @ARYANTO @alex1501
> @CJB85 @DavyH @Rob Fisher @Silo @Adephi
> @Timwis



What gave away that I play the pipes? ‍

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Everyone needs a good offline experience. Go
> 
> Get you'rs bro!
> If it doesn't work you went to bed for nothing


NO

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

DAY 72 -09:15
Yesterday's stats , up 2538 to 45973
Fatalities , 952
Today is braai day , some of the gang need to be places so it will be a late pm affair .It's my *vapeversity* here on Ecigssa , 2 years ago I joined ya all , actually I stopped 02 Jan 2018 , it is 30 months cigarette free !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> DAY 72 -09:15
> Yesterday's stats , up 2538 to 45973
> Fatalities , 952
> Today is braai day , some of the gang need to be places so it will be a late pm affair .It's my *vapeversity* here on Ecigssa , 2 years ago I joined ya all , actually I stopped 02 Jan 2018 , it is 30 months cigarette free !


Well done and enjoy your braai



Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

ARYANTO said:


> NO


Congrats bud that is great. Hope you are vaping a special flavor today. Did not mean to QUOTE the no Lol my mistake but it is meant for the right person atleast. Enjoy the BRAAI.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## volcom27101982

Resistance said:


> Everyone needs a good offline experience. Go
> 
> Get you'rs bro!
> If it doesn't work you went to bed for nothing


Actually great advice dude. Need it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

volcom27101982 said:


> Actually great advice dude. Need it.


Insomnia is a bxtch, don't know how I'm going to cope with going back to work [maybe] in 3 weeks time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Big wave of COVID-19 cases and deaths to hit South Africa – Report*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...it-south-africa-report.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

@Grand Guru @Dela Rey Steyn @Resistance --- As we predicted ...
*Lifting of alcohol ban floods South African hospitals with trauma cases*
Bradley Prior7 June 2020
The* Sunday Times* reports that the reopening of alcohol sales has placed a significant strain on hospital emergency rooms.
Level 3 of the lockdown began on 1 June and signalled the *deregulation* of alcohol sales.
However, the resulting increase in alcohol-related injuries is taking up beds that are intended for COVID-19 patients.
According to SARS Commissioner Edward Kieswetter, South Africa lost between R14 billion and R15 billion in taxes because of the bans on alcohol and cigarette sales.
Full article :https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...tals-with-trauma-cases.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Insomnia is a bxtch, don't know how I'm going to cope with going back to work [maybe] in 3 weeks time.


That is something I have had an issue with since forever.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> @Grand Guru @Dela Rey Steyn @Resistance --- As we predicted ...
> *Lifting of alcohol ban floods South African hospitals with trauma cases*
> Bradley Prior7 June 2020
> The* Sunday Times* reports that the reopening of alcohol sales has placed a significant strain on hospital emergency rooms.
> Level 3 of the lockdown began on 1 June and signalled the *deregulation* of alcohol sales.
> However, the resulting increase in alcohol-related injuries is taking up beds that are intended for COVID-19 patients.
> According to SARS Commissioner Edward Kieswetter, South Africa lost between R14 billion and R15 billion in taxes because of the bans on alcohol and cigarette sales.
> Full article :https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...tals-with-trauma-cases.html?source=newsletter






Unregulated chaos.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO

volcom27101982 said:


> @Resistance @ARYANTO @alex1501
> @CJB85 @DavyH @Rob Fisher @Silo @Adephi
> @Timwis


This doedelsak dude is all over You Tube , Normally on an unicycle.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> This doedelsak dude is all over You Tube , Normally on an unicycle.



He is. Not a great player, but definitely able to multitask. 

The first player I remember with the flaming drones thing is the Badpiper, an Aussie from ?Melbourne? Excellent player, far more worth a look if you like that kind of thing.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## blujeenz

I'm fairly convinced this whole "CV19 pandemic" is a scamdemic.
You may not gather in groups to protest lockdown, attend funerals or church, but its quite okay to gather and protest if you're doing it under the banner of BLM.(black lives matter)






"An open letter signed by 1,288 “public health officials, infectious disease professionals, and community stakeholders” came out in support of the mass protests spurred by the death of George Floyd in police custody, refusing to denounce them as “risky” and calling them “vital to the national public health.”

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/jun/3/public-health-experts-support-george-floyd-protest/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## Resistance

blujeenz said:


> I'm fairly convinced this whole "CV19 pandemic" is a scamdemic.
> You may not gather in groups to protest lockdown, attend funerals or church, but its quite okay to gather and protest if you're doing it under the banner of BLM.(black lives matter)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197959
> 
> 
> "An open letter signed by 1,288 “public health officials, infectious disease professionals, and community stakeholders” came out in support of the mass protests spurred by the death of George Floyd in police custody, refusing to denounce them as “risky” and calling them “vital to the national public health.”
> 
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/jun/3/public-health-experts-support-george-floyd-protest/




This is people taking advantage of a loophole for their own personal gain.
Or maybe they're even creating a loophole for that purpose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88

The wifey and I used to have this almost every Sunday morning, the best Sunday breakfast ever... Eggs racheros from Rockets.... This is one of the things I miss the most during lockdown






Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/e9eae1cbbeeb95049431c1cc9045daee?client=news
Looks like we'll be getting NIC soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance

China has a vaccine. They say.
https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/d227daa643cc05a5cba30aeab954f812?client=news

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

You use whatever you can find... 


Time to give DIY a major go again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Mollie

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You use whatever you can find...
> View attachment 197971
> 
> Time to give DIY a major go again.


Haha
Where can i get some of that sanitizer lol i need to sanitize my hands 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You use whatever you can find...
> View attachment 197971
> 
> Time to give DIY a major go again.


You know where i live!!! Let me know when you are done thanks. Lol enjoy the mixing bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You use whatever you can find...
> View attachment 197971
> 
> Time to give DIY a major go again.


I need some of that sanitiser to clean some Attie's and kill some germs in my throat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You use whatever you can find...
> View attachment 197971
> 
> Time to give DIY a major go again.



Have you managed to find a suitable gecko to sanitize and mix?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You use whatever you can find...
> View attachment 197971
> 
> Time to give DIY a major go again.


Remember when mixing for me you must and i mean must sanitize the bottle. Cant vape dirty juice. So its a good thing you got sanitizer today otherwise i would have vaped dirt.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

This lockdown has made law abiding citizens serious criminals.
No judgements...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Dont think this is the right place but maybe the right person sees this. In these times we are now cant all eliquids be made into one shots till things go back the way they were in this way we can still get our favorite juices. No nic obviously but atleast flavor wise we can enjoy it. Maybe a limited time thing say 3 months or so and if it works out they can continue if they like. Plus they make money in this time, and its cheaper for us in this time too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

without nicotine all vape sales are useless

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> without nicotine all vape sales are useless



I agree with you on the basis I can survive without juice, I'm a little dry and dusted without nicotine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Its true but we can atleast vape the flavors we enjoy. so much and for those who cant mix it would be easier to just mix one shots. Vg/pg and one shot done easy as that i have nic so what i have left of juice i add nic for my wife. I vape 0 nic and some times with nic. Think it would just be nice to be able to get my hands on the juices i love. And it would work out a bit cheaper so its a win win for buyer and seller.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

THE REAPER said:


> Its true but we can atleast vape the flavors we enjoy. so much and for those who cant mix it would be easier to just mix one shots. Vg/pg and one shot done easy as that i have nic so what i have left of juice i add nic for my wife. I vape 0 nic and some times with nic. Think it would just be nice to be able to get my hands on the juices i love. And it would work out a bit cheaper so its a win win for buyer and seller.



and I thought chivalry was dead, nice that you offer your nic to your wife, bravo

some months I go without any flavour, just plain VG/VG nic, for me vaping has become life changing, after 23 years smoking cigarettes I have found this awesome alternative, it became my hobby, an interest, something I can research, experiment, question, study and enjoy.

what did a cigarette give me ?

but at the end of the day I'm a slave to nicotine

so without it, it all means shit

(this is my opinion only)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## THE REAPER

vicTor said:


> and I thought chivalry was dead, nice that you offer your nic to your wife, bravo
> 
> some months I go without any flavour, just plain VG/VG nic, for me vaping has become life changing, after 23 years smoking cigarettes I have found this awesome alternative, it became my hobby, an interest, something I can research, experiment, question, study and enjoy.
> 
> what did a cigarette give me ?
> 
> but at the end of the day I'm a slave to nicotine
> 
> so without it, it all means shit
> 
> (this is my opinion only)


And you are correct it did the same for every other vaper that vapes and that doesent smoke sigs so that makes me happy. It has helped me so much that i just enjoy the vape and also getting my wife to love it. But yes i also just had an opinnion on one shots and that was just my opinnion. Enjoy those clouds and happy for all vapers keep it cloudy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

you have missed the point

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## THE REAPER

vicTor said:


> you have missed the point


Lol sorry i'm a bit slow. And i do get your point about the nic most people cant go without it. My point was not to rule out nic it was just to get some sort of enjoyment not everyone can mix premuim ejuice. You can buy flavors and one shots now without hastles so why not make one shots thats all i was asking. Nic is a problem now no doubt i get it. Sorry for stepping on some toes was never my intensions.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## THE REAPER

Most wont make one shots anyway. Cause they can just add cbd and done there you have it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

"I have a picture
Pinned to my wall
An image of you and of me and
We're laughing, we're loving it all
But look at our life now
All tattered and torn
We fuss and we fight
And delight in the tears
That we cry until dawn
Oh, whoa

Hold me now, whoa
Warm my heart
Stay with me
Let loving start
Let loving start

You say I'm a dreamer
We're two of a kind
Both of us searching
For some perfect world
We know we'll never find
So perhaps I should leave here
Yeah, yeah, and go far away
But you know that there's nowhere
That I'd rather be
Than with you here today
Oh, whoa, oh, whoa

Hold me now, whoa
Warm my heart
Stay with me
Let loving start
Let loving start, whoa
Hold me now, whoa
Warm my heart
Stay with me
Let loving start
Let loving start, whoa

You ask if I love you
Well, what can I say?
You know that I do
And that this is just one
Of those games that we play
So I'll sing you a new song
Please don't cry anymore
I'll even ask your forgiveness
Though I don't know
Just what I'm asking it for
Oh, whoa, oh, whoa

Hold me now, (hold me in your loving arms) whoa
Warm my heart (warm my cold and tired heart)
Stay with me (stay with me)
Let loving start
Let loving start, whoa
Hold me now, (hold me in your loving arms) whoa
Warm my heart (warm my cold and tired heart)
Stay with me (stay with me)
Let loving start
Let loving start, whoa
Hold me now, (hold me in your loving arms) whoa
Warm my heart (warm my cold and tired heart)
Stay with me (stay with me)
Let loving start
Let loving start, whoa
Hold me now, (hold me in your loving arms) whoa
Warm my heart (warm my cold and tired heart)
Stay with me (stay with me)
Let loving start
Let loving start, whoa
Hold me now, (hold me in your loving arms) whoa
Warm my heart (warm my cold and tired heart)
Stay with me (stay with me)
Let loving start
Let loving start, whoa"

Thompson Twins - Hold me now


One of those evenings spent in solitary confinement while pining for somebody I have not yet met...

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

Please don't let Kopdoek see this article 

https://www.mirror.co.uk/science/couples-should-wear-masks-having-22123980

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> Please don't let Kopdoek see this article
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/science/couples-should-wear-masks-having-22123980


These clowns want me to agree to having biscuits with them before allowing me to see their page. No thank you.

So what were they saying?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Raindance said:


> These clowns want me to agree to having biscuits with them before allowing me to see their page. No thank you.
> 
> So what were they saying?
> 
> Regards



With the UK now in its tenth week of lockdown, many bored Brits have been getting frisky to keep themselves entertained while at home.






But a new study has warned that having sex could spread coronavirus, and has advised that couples take preventative steps in the bedroom.


This includes avoiding kissing, showering before and after sex, and even wearing masks while having sex.

In the study, researchers from Harvard University ranked different sexual scenarios, based on how like you are to catch coronavirus during them.

Abstinence and masturbation were ranked as ‘low risk’ sexual activities, while sex with people within a household, and sex with people from other households were ranked as ‘high risk’ activities.

While the researchers admit that abstinence isn’t possible for many people, they’re urging people to take certain measures to reduce the risk of spreading the virus

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Don't think has been peer reviewed or confirmed but the idea that 6-8 months is the lasting time of immunity is getting more traction:

https://www.euronews.com/2020/05/25...-may-only-last-just-six-months-says-new-study

which means herd immunity will not happen, and we will need a vaccine with regular boosters for a while in order to starve off hosts. I think the next 12 months are going to be a confection of excitement and gloom.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 6


----------



## DavyH

Adephi said:


> With the UK now in its tenth week of lockdown, many bored Brits have been getting frisky to keep themselves entertained while at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a new study has warned that having sex could spread coronavirus, and has advised that couples take preventative steps in the bedroom.
> 
> 
> This includes avoiding kissing, showering before and after sex, and even wearing masks while having sex.
> 
> In the study, researchers from Harvard University ranked different sexual scenarios, based on how like you are to catch coronavirus during them.
> 
> Abstinence and masturbation were ranked as ‘low risk’ sexual activities, while sex with people within a household, and sex with people from other households were ranked as ‘high risk’ activities.
> 
> While the researchers admit that abstinence isn’t possible for many people, they’re urging people to take certain measures to reduce the risk of spreading the virus



I suspect my wife would have a problem with me wearing a mask.

Or not.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DavyH

For anyone who was hoping to get some sleep tonight:

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Please don't let Kopdoek see this article
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/science/couples-should-wear-masks-having-22123980


You’re missing the point @Adephi. These guys are into BDSM!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH

Grand Guru said:


> You’re missing the point @Adephi. These guys are into BDSM!
> View attachment 197994



I could say something truly dreadful here, but it would be called racist. However, in reality it would be a retelling of this old chestnut:

PW Botha is adjusting his homburg in the mirror before stepping out to oppress South Africa some more when his wife (was it Elize?) comes in and says, ‘Do you like my new look?’

PW confesses he can’t see a difference, but asks if she’s changed her hair? No. New shoes? No. Manicure? No. Dress? No. Handbag? No.

Finally he says, ‘I give up. What’s different?’

To which she replies:

‘I’m wearing a gas mask.’

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

THE REAPER said:


> Lol sorry i'm a bit slow. And i do get your point about the nic most people cant go without it. My point was not to rule out nic it was just to get some sort of enjoyment not everyone can mix premuim ejuice. You can buy flavors and one shots now without hastles so why not make one shots thats all i was asking. Nic is a problem now no doubt i get it. Sorry for stepping on some toes was never my intensions.



again, as I say "for me" anything without nic is useless

mix all you want without nicotine, I won't

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

DavyH said:


> I could say something truly dreadful here, but it would be called racist. However, in reality it would be a retelling of this old chestnut:
> 
> PW Botha is adjusting his homburg in the mirror before stepping out to oppress South Africa some more when his wife (was it Elize?) comes in and says, ‘Do you like my new look?’
> 
> PW confesses he can’t see a difference, but asks if she’s changed her hair? No. New shoes? No. Manicure? No. Dress? No. Handbag? No.
> 
> Finally he says, ‘I give up. What’s different?’
> 
> To which she replies:
> 
> ‘I’m wearing a gas mask.’


Has this thread now turned into politics??

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DavyH

The vaper said:


> Has this thread now turned into politics??
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



No, it was what used to be called a joke.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Update

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Meet Paul , my 1 convert to vaping , and one of the housemates .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO

Cases in Gauteng - 6/6

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Some government BS here
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...-south-africas-cigarette-sales-ban-ramaphosa/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

Please be careful of your remarks/opinions about our government or anyone else ... you could end up being sued, even if you are just sharing someone else's post. Read here

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Meet Paul , my 1 convert to vaping , and one of the housemates .
> View attachment 198012



Yeah!! Welcome to the vaping family Paul!! 
@ARYANTO I LOVE your T-shirt!!! EDIT: the colour!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Batten down the hatches, Capetonians! We're in for a rough ride over the next few days, if the weather forecast is correct.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Contact.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jamiec...s-every-157-days-say-scientists/#215f36c68db7

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## LeislB

Hooked said:


> Batten down the hatches, Capetonians! We're in for a rough ride over the next few days, if the weather forecast is correct.
> 
> View attachment 198035



You can NEVER have too many fur kids!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

STATS - up 2594 to 50879
Deaths - 1080 - up 82

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> STATS - up 2594 to 50879
> Deaths - 1080 - up 82



Ranked 22 in the world. Should break the top 20 by the weekend at this rate.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Hooked said:


> Please be careful of your remarks/opinions about our government or anyone else ... you could end up being sued, even if you are just sharing someone else's post. Read here


Like this one you posted calling the minister a baboon?


Hooked said:


> View attachment 196976
> 
> 
> My translation: I see that my mother is banning tobacco again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> STATS - up 2594 to 50879
> Deaths - 1080 - up 82



Here's some interesting facts. 

The average death rate for Covid-19 the last 7 days are 53,6 deats per day. The murder rate for the country last year was 57,6 murders per day.

Globally the death count is fast approaching 400k (most of them in the last 3 months). Last year malaria killed 405k world wide. 

I don't have sources, I just googled a few figures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> STATS - up 2594 to 50879
> Deaths - 1080 - up 82



Looking at the graphs over the period, the figures produced at weekends are suspect and they play catch-up on Mondays. Our stats to the WHO seem a bit haphazard in any event - no report was submitted last Thursday (I think it was).

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 74 - 08:00 
Dropped one of the housemates at work today , expecting my call-up papers within the next week or two . Holiday is nearly over it seems .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*No plans to reinstate alcohol ban in South Africa at this time: government*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...ca-at-this-time-government/?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## blujeenz

W.H.O. contradicting themselves yet again, now Dr Maria van Kerkhove(tech lead for CV19, WHO) says "its very rare for asymptomatic individuals to transmit infection onwards."

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Meet Paul , my 1 convert to vaping , and one of the housemates .
> View attachment 198012



Hi Paul!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Copied from a friend's FB post:

"Corona what?!?
This coronavirus is the strangest virus I've ever heard of. It's very dangerous the way it spreads. It is so mysterious the way it lurks in schools, but then dies at DIY Stores. It can wreak havoc in churches; praying people are exceptionally vulnerable! Although it’s mind-boggling how it vanishes when people stand close together holding signs, destroying businesses, homes, property, monuments, etc. Yet, standing to watch a marathon or a concert triggers its wrath.

It is sneaky. It can spread when buying clothes at Pep & co's but not at JD Sports. It is non-alcoholic. It can't spread when you are buying beer. It lives for two days on Amazon boxes, you must wait 48 hours to touch them but It can't survive on McDonalds soda cups, so enjoying a coke is safe. It is the most curious thing, how it lives on golfballs, footballs and gymnasium equipment, but dies on Jockey's reins and ASDA shopping carts. 

It is spread by hair stylists, dog groomers, and dentists, but not by bank tellers, cashiers, and fast food workers. It's so smart. It won’t bother the first 10 people but it knows when the 11th person shows up so be careful if that’s you. It even knows what you want vs what you need. If you want a chiropractor or your nails done it is very actively on the prowl and not even a mask can stop it but If you need a plumber, it is weak, and a mask will keep it away. It also seems to be most dangerous after 5:30pm so businesses must start to close before the virus comes out and wreaks havoc upon the populations. Whoever heard of such a smart sneaky virus?!?

Copied & pasted from a friend and shows just how ridiculous lockdown is now x"

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

blujeenz said:


> W.H.O. contradicting themselves yet again, now Dr Maria van Kerkhove(tech lead for CV19, WHO) says "its very rare for asymptomatic individuals to transmit infection onwards."



Experts bouncing such unfounded statements can bE very dangerous. It’s unfortunate. To my knowledge no serious study was made on the topic and all the facts suggest the opposite of what she affirms. People listening to her claims will start dropping their masks down (more than what they’re currently doing) because the person sitting next to them in the office or the public transport doesn’t look sick. We don’t need to add to the general prevailing confusion.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> *No plans to reinstate alcohol ban in South Africa at this time: government*
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...ca-at-this-time-government/?source=newsletter


I am not taking any chances. Got stocked up with a two month supply of beer and a years supply of 40+ percenters. I’m pretty sure not to develop an alcohol problem in the near future.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Experts bouncing such unfounded statements can bE very dangerous. It’s unfortunate. To my knowledge no serious study was made on the topic and all the facts suggest the opposite of what she affirms. People listening to her claims will start dropping their masks down (more than what they’re currently doing) because the person sitting next to them in the office or the public transport doesn’t look sick. We don’t need to add to the general prevailing confusion.



That video has been taken down so I had to do my own research on the topic. 

They had a discussion today to clarify what was said and she again said evidence show a lower transmission rate in asymptomatic cases but you still get higher transmissions in pre-symptomatic cases. 

And there is no way knowing who is pre-symptomatic so the masks unfortunately have to stay.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Beauty industry battle: DA takes ‘irrational, arbitrary, unreasonable’ ban to court*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2035559...rrational-arbitrary-unreasonable-ban-to-court
9 June 2020

"The DA says it has been left with no choice but to take Cooperative Governance and Traditional Affairs Minister Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma to court over the continued ban on the personal care industry. The party’s trade and industry spokesperson Dean McPherson filed papers in the Western Cape High Court on Monday after Dlamini-Zuma failed to budge on his ultimatum to provide reasons behind the continued ban, or be taken to court.

Dlamini-Zuma was given until Wednesday last week to respond, but she had not. This, according to the court application, despite her department acknowledging that it had received a letter requesting an explanation behind the decision..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> Experts bouncing such unfounded statements can bE very dangerous. It’s unfortunate. To my knowledge no serious study was made on the topic and all the facts suggest the opposite of what she affirms. People listening to her claims will start dropping their masks down (more than what they’re currently doing) because the person sitting next to them in the office or the public transport doesn’t look sick. We don’t need to add to the general prevailing confusion.



They've already back tracked on this, realising the danger of their conflicting reports. There has been way too many preprints etc piled up and thrown around on this virus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Buying time
https://www.businesslive.co.za/bd/n...aring-in-successful-lockdown-legal-challenge/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 75 08:00
Heard this morning the work needs me to come in on Friday to do ONE job and then I can go back home ...

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Grand Guru said:


> Buying time
> https://www.businesslive.co.za/bd/n...aring-in-successful-lockdown-legal-challenge/


Strange that there is time to come up with all sorts of regulations that erode a lot of personal freedoms that are “carefully considered and consulted on with specialists” but when they don’t pass muster in a court it’s unfair as you didn’t have enough time? How?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Buying time
> https://www.businesslive.co.za/bd/n...aring-in-successful-lockdown-legal-challenge/



Not buying time, saving face. They sent in a b-rated legal team assured that they were going to win. Now they claim it was unfair. 
Cry me a liver. Can we just get on with it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*What Virgin Active and Planet Fitness will look like when they reopen – Photos*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...hen-they-reopen-photos.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa’s strange COVID-19 lockdown strategy*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...uation-professor-karim.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa’s programme to stem the coronavirus tide is failing*
Bloomberg9 June 2020
 
 
Africa’s biggest programme to halt the coronavirus is being thwarted by a global shortage of tests and a lack of capacity to process those that have been administered.

South Africa in March unveiled plans to test 30,000 people a day, only weeks after the first infection was diagnosed.

Today, with more than 940,000 tests completed and 12 million people screened, its program is by far the most comprehensive on the continent. But some 80,000 tests haven’t been processed and results can take between five to 14 days, making it impossible to isolate those who are infected and trace their contacts.
Article :
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...amme-to-stem-the-coronavirus-tide-is-failing/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Resistance

Who sent there kids to school/crèche etc.
I just saw a news snippet. One thousand seven hundred and something infections since school started. This includes toddlers and babies.
Some in hospital some recovering. 
Whom else saw/heard this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> Who sent there kids to school/crèche etc.
> I just saw a news snippet. One thousand seven hundred and something infections since school started. This includes toddlers and babies.
> Some in hospital some recovering.
> Whom else saw/heard this?



All crèches, daycares and pre-schools are still closed so I would question the toddler and baby infections.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> All crèches, daycares and pre-schools are still closed so I would question the toddler and baby infections.


https://www.news24.com/news24/south...chool-wont-be-deregistered-motshekga-20200609
Having an issue uploading the snippet. I will figure it out and upload it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Here's the source. Morning live. I can't upload the vid. Took a snap just incase people saw it and can help with uploading.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...chool-wont-be-deregistered-motshekga-20200609
> Having an issue uploading the snippet. I will figure it out and upload it.



It still doesn't make sense to me. 

The schools only opened 3 days ago for grade 7 and 12. It is way too early to see an increase due to schools opening.

My guess is that due to increased screening at the schools they picked up more cases and can be backtraced to the homes.

As for the ECD centers, they are most definitely still closed. Wife and 3 year old will confirm that.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

No comment.
https://www.businesslive.co.za/fm/f...e-taints-dlamini-zumas-tobacco-court-defence/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> Day 75 08:00
> Heard this morning the work needs me to come in on Friday to do ONE job and then I can go back home ...


I was called out today and will gi in tomorrow again don't know about FRIDAY
After today's work i can feel I'm now getting old lol 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Adephi said:


> All crèches, daycares and pre-schools are still closed so I would question the toddler and baby infections.



Not sure of how grades etc work anymore.

But I know some private schools have reopened grade R with permission from the dept. 
A friends kid started this week again.

The infections being detected now are likely the ones which just got missed with kids being home and parents possibly not noticing previously.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> Not sure of how grades etc work anymore.
> 
> But I know some private schools have reopened grade R with permission from the dept.
> A friends kid started this week again.
> 
> The infections being detected now are likely the ones which just got missed with kids being home and parents possibly not noticing previously.



A lot of smaller schools have opened completely where they can have 15 kids per class and meet all the criteria.

The steps that schools implemented are really impressive. There will always be exceptions but for most part I'm not too worried about the schools causing a big spike. Kids for the most part will adhere to the regulations.

Churches on the other hand is going to cause a big spike. There's no way in controlling them and most people are middle aged, middle class adults who think they know better.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Smoking ban: Dlamini-Zuma tells court that duplicate submissions were a “genuine error”*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2036857...at-duplicate-submissions-were-a-genuine-error
10 June 2020

"Cooperative Governance Minister Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma has argued in papers before the North Gauteng High Court that her exaggeration of the number of submissions the government received in support of its contentious ban on the sale of cigarettes was a bona fide error
In documents studied by a full bench of the North Gauteng High Court on Tuesday, the minister submitted that she did not set out to deceive the court when claiming that she had received 1 535 public submissions in support of the ongoing prohibition of cigarette sales.

“I note that there is significant repetition of public submissions in the record,” the minister said in her answering affidavit to argument by the Free-Trade Independent Tobacco Association.

FITA is asking for a court ruling setting aside the ban that has been in place since 27 March.
The minister said in compiling a legal reply, officials in her department copied all emails sent to the address for public submissions on the matter, that included the words “smoker”, “tobacco” and “smoking”, “including misspellings” of these three terms.

“It appears that some emails were received more than once into the email account, or were accidentally printed more than once when the record was compiled. The repetition is a bona fide error,” Dlamini-Zuma said.

She has been widely ridiculed for stating that there had been 1 535 petitions in favour of the ban before closer scrutiny showed that 47,2 percent of these were unrelated submissions, some 23 percent were in fact opposed to the ban and only 29 percent, or 454 submissions, supported the ban she announced in late April would remain in place indefinitely.

The misstatement has led to the official opposition, Democratic Alliance (DA), lodging a complaint against the minister in terms of the Code of Ethical conduct for office bearers for misleading the public..."

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> It still doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> The schools only opened 3 days ago for grade 7 and 12. It is way too early to see an increase due to schools opening.
> 
> My guess is that due to increased screening at the schools they picked up more cases and can be backtraced to the homes.
> 
> As for the ECD centers, they are most definitely still closed. Wife and 3 year old will confirm that.


My brother I have no interest in arguing with you. I'm just as confused ,but I do know that some schools here in the Cape has been opened or have been open since last week. What they did there I don't know.
I was never intending on sending my kids to school in any case. That was said in this forum already a few weeks back.
How and why this is happening I don't know. What I do know is this video that was sent to me was recorded from TV news as I'm working in a remote location and I don't have satellite coverage.
I thought maybe someone has a link to a you tube post so I could get the whole video.
So I stand out of the water about how's and why's. I don't have those answers , but I'm also inquiring.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> My brother I have no interest in arguing with you. I'm just as confused ,but I do know that some schools here in the Cape has been opened or have been open since last week. What they did there I don't know.
> I was never intending on sending my kids to school in any case. That was said in this forum already a few weeks back.
> How and why this is happening I don't know. What I do know is this video that was sent to me was recorded from TV news as I'm working in a remote location and I don't have satellite coverage.
> I thought maybe someone has a link to a you tube post so I could get the whole video.
> So I stand out of the water about how's and why's. I don't have those answers , but I'm also inquiring.



I'm most definitely not arguing. Just stating what I know.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> *Smoking ban: Dlamini-Zuma tells court that duplicate submissions were a “genuine error”*
> https://www.all4women.co.za/2036857...at-duplicate-submissions-were-a-genuine-error
> 10 June 2020
> 
> "Cooperative Governance Minister Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma has argued in papers before the North Gauteng High Court that her exaggeration of the number of submissions the government received in support of its contentious ban on the sale of cigarettes was a bona fide error
> In documents studied by a full bench of the North Gauteng High Court on Tuesday, the minister submitted that she did not set out to deceive the court when claiming that she had received 1 535 public submissions in support of the ongoing prohibition of cigarette sales.
> 
> “I note that there is significant repetition of public submissions in the record,” the minister said in her answering affidavit to argument by the Free-Trade Independent Tobacco Association.
> 
> FITA is asking for a court ruling setting aside the ban that has been in place since 27 March.
> The minister said in compiling a legal reply, officials in her department copied all emails sent to the address for public submissions on the matter, that included the words “smoker”, “tobacco” and “smoking”, “including misspellings” of these three terms.
> 
> “It appears that some emails were received more than once into the email account, or were accidentally printed more than once when the record was compiled. The repetition is a bona fide error,” Dlamini-Zuma said.
> 
> She has been widely ridiculed for stating that there had been 1 535 petitions in favour of the ban before closer scrutiny showed that 47,2 percent of these were unrelated submissions, some 23 percent were in fact opposed to the ban and only 29 percent, or 454 submissions, supported the ban she announced in late April would remain in place indefinitely.
> 
> The misstatement has led to the official opposition, Democratic Alliance (DA), lodging a complaint against the minister in terms of the Code of Ethical conduct for office bearers for misleading the public..."



A 'genuine error' that has cost the economy billions in revenue and cost the fiscus a crap-ton in sin tax. 
And will lead to many vape store closures as a result eventually.

As usual--there will be no accountability

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> *What Virgin Active and Planet Fitness will look like when they reopen – Photos*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...hen-they-reopen-photos.html?source=newsletter




Oh my gosh, this is crazy

So Planet Fitness members will be charged R100 per workout? 
That is crazy
If my Virgin Active does that I doubt I would go. And I don’t think many others would go either

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh, this is crazy
> 
> So Planet Fitness members will be charged R100 per workout?
> That is crazy
> If my Virgin Active does that I doubt I would go. And I don’t think many others would go either
> 
> View attachment 198214



I think that's a specific workout you're paying for. 
100 bucks extra to access that routine/ class in the gym.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh, this is crazy
> 
> So Planet Fitness members will be charged R100 per workout?
> That is crazy
> If my Virgin Active does that I doubt I would go. And I don’t think many others would go either
> 
> View attachment 198214



Doubt I will go as well. I haven't seen the inside of a gym for over 15 years but thats besides the point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> I think that's a specific workout you're paying for.
> 100 bucks extra to access that routine/ class in the gym.



Ah ok @M.Adhir
Didn’t know that

Anyway, it’s not clear from the sign whether that’s a general admission fee to go in for a workout or a special class.

I do spinning at my gym and if they now charge me R100 per session on top of my gym membership I don’t think I will go

I understand that they will have half the capacity and they need to recover the money
But they mustn’t forget that people like me have supported them for like 10 years plus so now when the chips are down they want to charge me extra. That leaves a sour taste in my mouth. I would be inclined to cancel my membership.

They should rather borrow money from banks or try get funding elsewhere to carry them through, put their customers first and then when things get back to normal they can pay back the loans by foregoing the profit they would make for a while.

But to pass that on to paying customers I think is not going to make them popular and could lead to cancellations.

Just my view

PS - just a thought, when restaurants open up and they can only have half their seating capacity, what would happen if they charged double for each item on their menu? I doubt they would do that because people wouldn’t go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> Doubt I will go as well. I haven't seen the inside of a gym for over 15 years but thats besides the point.


Even me, I overslept this morning and missed another gym session, it's been about 10 years in a row now....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.news24.com/fin24/econom...nging-ban-on-tobacco-sales-kicks-off-20200610

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Grand Guru said:


> https://www.news24.com/fin24/econom...nging-ban-on-tobacco-sales-kicks-off-20200610



Some interesting stumbling that happened from Gov side, great to see they were so unprepared, and didn’t refer to the “science” they used to supposedly come to the decision once, as commented on by alternative media, this is a time for regulations to fight Covid19 and should be focused on this, not to drive personal likes and dislikes and long term policy. That is for normal parliamentary processes and public consultation.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 76 - 08:20
Stats - up 2430 to 55421
Deaths up 48 to 1210

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## DavyH

The Daily Maverick is pinning its colours to the mast with a couple of hit pieces on the tobacco fight (a philosophical perspective!) and vaping.
https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/opi...-and-heated-tobacco-devices-are-long-overdue/

If there were anything new in the argument it would be worth reading, but it's the tired old rehash of US anti-vaping lobbyists.

These really couldn't have come at a worse time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RayDeny

Resistance said:


> My brother I have no interest in arguing with you. I'm just as confused ,but I do know that some schools here in the Cape has been opened or have been open since last week. What they did there I don't know.
> I was never intending on sending my kids to school in any case. That was said in this forum already a few weeks back.
> How and why this is happening I don't know. What I do know is this video that was sent to me was recorded from TV news as I'm working in a remote location and I don't have satellite coverage.
> I thought maybe someone has a link to a you tube post so I could get the whole video.
> So I stand out of the water about how's and why's. I don't have those answers , but I'm also inquiring.



my daughter is in grade 3 and we have sent her back to school. The school has many procedures and stops in place that has made me comfortable sending her back. There has been zero mention of any schools in the table view area having positive cases though if there were I would not send her.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 10


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Jengz

We treated Mom to a Seafood dinner for her birthday. We are truly blessed to all be living on one compound! My kods have their cuzzies daily, i get to spend amole time with my folks and siblings andb if you're out of bread or milk, you just walk to the next next house and collect.

Lockdown has had its kak moments but everyday we thank God for these blessings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Haven't posted any of these for a while. 
Chicken and Spicy Italian sausage with chilli, zucchini, spinach and a creamy garlic and Parmesan sauce! Pasta for the win on this cold night.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Resistance

Jengz said:


> View attachment 198272
> View attachment 198273
> View attachment 198274
> View attachment 198275
> View attachment 198276
> View attachment 198278
> 
> We treated Mom to a Seafood dinner for her birthday. We are truly blessed to all be living on one compound! My kods have their cuzzies daily, i get to spend amole time with my folks and siblings andb if you're out of bread or milk, you just walk to the next next house and collect.
> 
> Lockdown has had its kak moments but everyday we thank God for these blessings.


Happy Birthday Mom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Day ?
A youngster flying on the road drove into my car at a stop sign this afternoon. I thank God he was driving a small car. He could have killed me on the spot! I got away with a few bruises and some damage to the car but I think his car will be written off... he obviously has no insurance and learner license

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz

Jengz said:


> View attachment 198272
> View attachment 198273
> View attachment 198274
> View attachment 198275
> View attachment 198276
> View attachment 198278
> 
> We treated Mom to a Seafood dinner for her birthday. We are truly blessed to all be living on one compound! My kods have their cuzzies daily, i get to spend amole time with my folks and siblings andb if you're out of bread or milk, you just walk to the next next house and collect.
> 
> Lockdown has had its kak moments but everyday we thank God for these blessings.


Yoh I've just noticed my terrible typing on majority of my posts! Imagine the parents of my learner's see these posts. I'll lose learners by the dozen!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Day ?
> A youngster flying on the road drove into my car at a stop sign this afternoon. I thank God he was driving a small car. He could have killed me on the spot! I got away with a few bruises and some damage to the car but I think his car will be written off... he obviously has no insurance and learner license


Hope things work out, It's problematic having these types of things happen. Sometimes the repercussions are worse than the ordeal. Glad you're OK, Get well soon!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Grand Guru said:


> Day ?
> A youngster flying on the road drove into my car at a stop sign this afternoon. I thank God he was driving a small car. He could have killed me on the spot! I got away with a few bruises and some damage to the car but I think his car will be written off... he obviously has no insurance and learner license


Not a nice one @Grand Guru , but glad to hear you were not seriously injured, him neither although he caused it, and how do you drive, especially with just a learners and not have insurance? Because you can’t lawfully, that’s why. Know of parents that had a choice of accepting liability for a claim as someone died in an accident with their son, also just learners, or say he stole the car, then no liability against their insurance. They actually chose the latter and got him a great lawyer.

Had to go fetch Locust 2’s warranty claim replacement screen today before he writes exams online, and if ever there was a cause for fear this lockdown has destroyed people’s ability to look, think and drive at the same time, it’s atrocious! Nearly got taken out twice on the way there and once on the way back, and yep, it was youngsters driving. 

Maybe someone should tell them it’s not Grand Theft Highway, you indicate and then come over _*if it’s safe, *just indicating doesn’t make my car vanish, _and if you crawl up my @ss it’s not going to make my car faster while I overtake. And stop streets are things that other people obey, but this is where lawlessness starts. Also a slow round of applause for the young lady with the learner sticker with her mother next to her turning without even slowing down, never mind stopping. And a single clap for her mother as this was the second stop street in a row. She nearly connected the sidewalk jerking the wheel back, so I stopped once on her behalf as well.

Hope you feel better soon, bruises heal and cars can be fixed or replaced, but a life lost is forever. Stay safe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Day ?
> A youngster flying on the road drove into my car at a stop sign this afternoon. I thank God he was driving a small car. He could have killed me on the spot! I got away with a few bruises and some damage to the car but I think his car will be written off... he obviously has no insurance and learner license


That is crazy @Grand Guru! Happy you are safe and that no one was seriously injured, could have just as easily been a lot worse.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> Hope things work out, It's problematic having these types of things happen. Sometimes the repercussions are worse than the ordeal. Glad you're OK, Get well soon!



After my big fall, the Ortho told me that it will always cause some problems somewhere, "a spine never forgets an insult"

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Not a nice one @Grand Guru , but glad to hear you were not seriously injured, him neither although he caused it, and how do you drive, especially with just a learners and not have insurance? Because you can’t lawfully, that’s why. Know of parents that had a choice of accepting liability for a claim as someone died in an accident with their son, also just learners, or say he stole the car, then no liability against their insurance. They actually chose the latter and got him a great lawyer.
> 
> Had to go fetch Locust 2’s warranty claim replacement screen today before he writes exams online, and if ever there was a cause for fear this lockdown has destroyed people’s ability to look, think and drive at the same time, it’s atrocious! Nearly got taken out twice on the way there and once on the way back, and yep, it was youngsters driving.
> 
> Maybe someone should tell them it’s not Grand Theft Highway, you indicate and then come over _*if it’s safe, *just indicating doesn’t make my car vanish, _and if you crawl up my @ss it’s not going to make my car faster while I overtake. And stop streets are things that other people obey, but this is where lawlessness starts. Also a slow round of applause for the young lady with the learner sticker with her mother next to her turning without even slowing down, never mind stopping. And a single clap for her mother as this was the second stop street in a row. She nearly connected the sidewalk jerking the wheel back, so I stopped once on her behalf as well.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, bruises heal and cars can be fixed or replaced, but a life lost is forever. Stay safe.


My trip home from work involved avoiding cars trying to dodge fallen rocks on my carriage way. My driving skills was tested to the max.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> After my big fall, the Ortho told me that it will always cause some problems somewhere, "a spine never forgets an insult"


A Good chiropractor might be able to help. The injury will still be there , but good treatment will eventually reap benefits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> Day ?
> A youngster flying on the road drove into my car at a stop sign this afternoon. I thank God he was driving a small car. He could have killed me on the spot! I got away with a few bruises and some damage to the car but I think his car will be written off... he obviously has no insurance and learner license


Aww man that's unfortunate mate, so sorry mate but atleast you are alive, gotta count our blessings sometimes

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

well this is plausible

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor

Grand Guru said:


> Day ?
> A youngster flying on the road drove into my car at a stop sign this afternoon. I thank God he was driving a small car. He could have killed me on the spot! I got away with a few bruises and some damage to the car but I think his car will be written off... he obviously has no insurance and learner license



sorry that this happened, strongs

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...-including-the-new-terms-and-school-holidays/

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Another Positive case for our small town, Patient was admitted to the Hospital 2 days ago, got the results this morning. Luckily SWAMBO and her team of nurses follow all the required protocols. Stay safe people!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> Day ?
> A youngster flying on the road drove into my car at a stop sign this afternoon. I thank God he was driving a small car. He could have killed me on the spot! I got away with a few bruises and some damage to the car but I think his car will be written off... he obviously has no insurance and learner license



Oh wow, that sucks, glad you alive though. People truly driving back to normal idiots again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Update from NICD Twitter account

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> Day ?
> A youngster flying on the road drove into my car at a stop sign this afternoon. I thank God he was driving a small car. He could have killed me on the spot! I got away with a few bruises and some damage to the car but I think his car will be written off... he obviously has no insurance and learner license



Whew! Glad you're OK!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Here's one for SWAMBO, @Dela Rey Steyn. Thinking of her with gratitude for what she's doing and may both of you stay safe.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> Here's one for SWAMBO, @Dela Rey Steyn. Thinking of her with gratitude for what she's doing and may both of you stay safe.
> 
> View attachment 198358



Thank you very much @Hooked! She said to tell you, she appreciates it immensely. I really do feel that we must support and give gratitude to people on all levels, making a semi-normal life for us all possible. People at grassroots level are risking exposure every day to serve us. From the cleaner in the store, making sure to disinfect as we shop, to people like @Adephi and the laboratories he works for, processing testing at a rapid rate to keep us informed. And as always Healthcare professionals like @Grand Guru on the front lines. People love to say, "but it is still low case numbers" believe me, they are already working in overdrive, and will continue to do so when the numbers start skyrocketing. These people are heroes in my eyes, along with every citizen that does their part to keep themselves and those around them safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 198245



Thanks very much for this @Grand Guru !
Very informative to see the hospital admissions, ICU and ventilated numbers

I assume those hospital stats are current and not cumulative

Seems like for Gauteng and WCape it’s roughly the following
10% of active cases admitted to hospital
10% of admissions are in ICU
About half of ICU are ventilated

So if you get COVID you probably have a half a percentage chance of being ventilated.. ie 1/200

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Day ?
> A youngster flying on the road drove into my car at a stop sign this afternoon. I thank God he was driving a small car. He could have killed me on the spot! I got away with a few bruises and some damage to the car but I think his car will be written off... he obviously has no insurance and learner license



Sorry to hear about this @Grand Guru , glad to hear you weren’t seriously hurt
People drive like mad in SA
Makes me very sad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> Thanks very much for this @Grand Guru !
> Very informative to see the hospital admissions, ICU and ventilated numbers
> 
> I assume those hospital stats are current and not cumulative
> 
> Seems like for Gauteng and WCape it’s roughly the following
> 10% of active cases admitted to hospital
> 10% of admissions are in ICU
> About half of ICU are ventilated
> 
> So if you get COVID you probably have a half a percentage chance of being ventilated.. ie 1/200


There are both new cases and totals for all the columns @Silver and yes the numbers are below the predictions. We were expecting 20% of Hospital admissions and 5% of cases requiring ICU at some stage. We’ll see how things evolve as the numbers continue rising in other provinces as it’s quite certain now that provinces are going to reach their peaks and plateau at different times.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> There are both new cases and totals for all the columns @Silver and yes the numbers are below the predictions. We were expecting 20% of Hospital admissions and 5% of cases requiring ICU at some stage. We’ll see how things evolve as the numbers continue rising in other provinces as it’s quite certain now that provinces are going to reach their peaks and plateau at different times.



Thanks @Grand Guru 
Holding thumbs for all you guys in the front lines of the battle
Thanks for what you all do
Wish I could help more actively but am trying to just not catch or spread the virus, so I hope that helps

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## volcom27101982

blujeenz said:


> I'm fairly convinced this whole "CV19 pandemic" is a scamdemic.
> You may not gather in groups to protest lockdown, attend funerals or church, but its quite okay to gather and protest if you're doing it under the banner of BLM.(black lives matter)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 197959
> 
> 
> "An open letter signed by 1,288 “public health officials, infectious disease professionals, and community stakeholders” came out in support of the mass protests spurred by the death of George Floyd in police custody, refusing to denounce them as “risky” and calling them “vital to the national public health.”
> 
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/jun/3/public-health-experts-support-george-floyd-protest/




Eyes open. Stay woke.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Weather update!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## volcom27101982



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

*'Covid-19 is vascular disease – not respiratory one. Taking aspirin makes sense'*
*https://www.capetalk.co.za/articles...ing-aspirin-makes-absolutely-sense?ref=tid:31*

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Resistance

https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/fe4e3a8390e0e324789dd9bd15161eb9?client=news

*This Blood Type is Resistance to Covid-19*

*Do you know your blood type? If you are blood type is AB stay at home and if it's O don't think your safe, because scientists are still busy with the program.*

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...the-underground-economy-takes-over/#gsc.tab=0

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Update

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 79 - 10:00
Went to work on Friday to make a sample for a customer to approve and hang around till 14:00 to hear from them , left and an hour later boss called to say it's not what they want - job needs to be re-printed .Thus , not going to work on Monday , they will let me know . Took a break from the pc , all the doom and gloom got me depressed and I needed an electronic vacation , thanks to @Grand Guru for posting stats .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO

MBB
Minister in the Presidency Jackson Mthembu has confirmed to the *Sunday Times* that the *government is not considering reinstating the alcohol ban.*

This is despite a number of premiers and local government figures calling for the alcohol ban to be revisited due to its adverse impact on the health system.

Gauteng premier David Makhura *recently said* that his provincial government would make a decision in the coming days as to whether it will call for the reinstatement of an alcohol ban in the province.

Makhura argued that the reintroduction of the sale of alcohol under South Africa’s level 3 lockdown has led to a direct increase in trauma-related cases.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa in “very, very deep trouble”*
Finance Minister Tito Mboweni is set to deliver an emergency budget speech on 24 June and has hinted at zero-based budgeting.

Mboweni said most sectors of the economy are in dire straits, the country is in recession and tax revenue has declined very sharply.
Article: https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...a-is-in-very-very-deep-trouble-economist.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## BeaLea

@ARYANTO I hope that you are feeling better after your electronic vacation. 
I've also had to distance myself at times cos it all just gets too much for my anxiety.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

25 movies represented in this pic, how many can you find?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

9  I need to watch more movies,  but I think there is one that very few are going to get I.e. E/F/W/A

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BeaLea

16 only for me. 
@Room Fogger I agree and they missing out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501

I have 14.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Room Fogger said:


> View attachment 198502
> 
> 9  I need to watch more movies,  but I think there is one that very few are going to get I.e. E/F/W/A


Haha @Room Fogger that's the first one I saw, who didn't love Bruce Willis movies in the 90's

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Room Fogger said:


> View attachment 198502
> 
> 9  I need to watch more movies,  but I think there is one that very few are going to get I.e. E/F/W/A

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I get 15, need to spend some more time on the couch in front of the TV!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

CashKat88 said:


> View attachment 198500
> 25 movies represented in this pic, how many can you find?


The ones I know which movies it represents is ok, but I see the other ones and I know I've seen them relics I'm just not sure where they're from???

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

CashKat88 said:


> View attachment 198500
> 25 movies represented in this pic, how many can you find?



You say movies?

Purple lightsaber:Star wars prequels 3x movies
Pirate hat: Pirates of the Caribbean 5x movies
Saw mask: Saw 8x movies
Harry Potter 8x movies
Matrix.

I got 25 first, I win

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> You say movies?
> 
> Purple lightsaber:Star wars prequels 3x movies
> Pirate hat: Pirates of the Caribbean 5x movies
> Saw mask: Saw 8x movies
> Harry Potter 8x movies
> Matrix.
> 
> I got 25 first, I win


Bond suit, Starks heart thingimabob,
That rose thingy??? Pendant???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Morning update. I'm not sure which one is worse

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> Bond suit, Starks heart thingimabob,
> That rose thingy??? Pendant???



It asked for only 25. I did my job.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

And we're at day 80 
This morning the first work crew showed up - so outside is a big dust cloud and hammering - 4 dudes with big hammers and spades are re arranging outside my window . There is a lot of things going on with this renovation ,I'll have to move out of my ''office'' soon when they break down the wall . Earphones will be worn most of the day .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> Bond suit, Starks heart thingimabob,
> That rose thingy??? Pendant???


Sure

1.Jumanji (Game)
2.The 5th element (4 stones)
3.The Matrix (blue and red pill)
4.Harry Potter (Golden Snitch)
5.Fist of Fury aka Chineese Connection (poster)
6.Pirates of the Caribbean (Hat)
7.Star Wars (light sabre)
8.Beauty and The Beast (rose)
9.Titanic (blue diamond pendant)
10.The Godfather (tuxedo)
11.Leon the Professional (plant and spray bottle)
12.Guardians of the Galaxy (walkman)
13.Lord of the Rings (Ring)
14.Back to the Future (nike)
15.Jigsaw (mask)
16.Forest Gump (suitcase and box of chocolate)

Could be wrong on 1 or 2

Not sure
Aladdin (Disney) or The Magic Carpet 1951 (carpet)
Goonies (the map)
IT or Winnie the Pooh (baloon)
Alice in Wonderland (tea cup)
Scream (door)
Little Black Book (Little Black Book)
Earthquake (swinging light)


Don't know
Washing machine
Magic 8 ball
big round thingy in the center
lady picture
fountain pens
gyroscope
red cloth over the stones

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

alex1501 said:


> Sure
> 
> 1.Jumanji (Game)
> 2.The 5th element (4 stones)
> 3.The Matrix (blue and red pill)
> 4.Harry Potter (Golden Snitch)
> 5.Fist of Fury aka Chineese Connection (poster)
> 6.Pirates of the Caribbean (Hat)
> 7.Star Wars (light sabre)
> 8.Beauty and The Beast (rose)
> 9.Titanic (blue diamond pendant)
> 10.The Godfather (tuxedo)
> 11.Leon the Professional (plant and spray bottle)
> 12.Guardians of the Galaxy (walkman)
> 13.Lord of the Rings (Ring)
> 14.Back to the Future (nike)
> 15.Jigsaw (mask)
> 16.Forest Gump (suitcase and box of chocolate)
> 
> Could be wrong on 1 or 2
> 
> Not sure
> Aladdin (Disney) or The Magic Carpet 1951 (carpet)
> Goonies (the map)
> IT or Winnie the Pooh (baloon)
> Alice in Wonderland (tea cup)
> Scream (door)
> Little Black Book (Little Black Book)
> Earthquake (swinging light)
> 
> 
> Don't know
> Washing machine
> Magic 8 ball
> big round thingy in the center
> lady picture
> fountain pens
> gyroscope
> red cloth over the stones



the door is 'The Shining' , Jack Nicholson: "Here's Johnny!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

alex1501 said:


> Sure
> 
> 1.Jumanji (Game)
> 2.The 5th element (4 stones)
> 3.The Matrix (blue and red pill)
> 4.Harry Potter (Golden Snitch)
> 5.Fist of Fury aka Chineese Connection (poster)
> 6.Pirates of the Caribbean (Hat)
> 7.Star Wars (light sabre)
> 8.Beauty and The Beast (rose)
> 9.Titanic (blue diamond pendant)
> 10.The Godfather (tuxedo)
> 11.Leon the Professional (plant and spray bottle)
> 12.Guardians of the Galaxy (walkman)
> 13.Lord of the Rings (Ring)
> 14.Back to the Future (nike)
> 15.Jigsaw (mask)
> 16.Forest Gump (suitcase and box of chocolate)
> 
> Could be wrong on 1 or 2
> 
> Not sure
> Aladdin (Disney) or The Magic Carpet 1951 (carpet)
> Goonies (the map)
> IT or Winnie the Pooh (baloon)
> Alice in Wonderland (tea cup)
> Scream (door)
> Little Black Book (Little Black Book)
> Earthquake (swinging light)
> 
> 
> Don't know
> Washing machine
> Magic 8 ball
> big round thingy in the center
> lady picture
> fountain pens
> gyroscope
> red cloth over the stones



That lady picture makes me think of Andy Dufresne

Bowling kegs on the carpet- The Big Lebowski
Plant on the windowsill - The Professional (bloody good movie)
Human sign - Arrival

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> View attachment 198502
> 
> 9  I need to watch more movies,  but I think there is one that very few are going to get I.e. E/F/W/A


Piece of purple cloth , top ,above Bond suit - The Colour purple
Poster next to door - Shawshank redemption
Grey something on hanger - 50 Shades of grey

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

The round thingy - a DHD from Stargate
Magic 8-ball - Toy Story?
Fountain pens... Dunno. There are loads of films with fountain pens. The only one where it's a plot device was The Secret Life of Walter Mitty?
Washing machine... well, there's a film called The Washing Machine, unsurprisingly it's about a washing machine. It wasn't a hit.
Spinning top - Inception.

That was fun.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

DavyH said:


> The round thingy - a DHD from Stargate
> Magic 8-ball - Toy Story?
> Fountain pens... Dunno. There are loads of films with fountain pens. The only one where it's a plot device was The Secret Life of Walter Mitty?
> Washing machine... well, there's a film called The Washing Machine, unsurprisingly it's about a washing machine. It wasn't a hit.
> Spinning top - Inception.
> 
> That was fun.



The round thingy is Tony Stark's arc reactor from Iron Man. It was part of the hearse that they placed on the water in Endgame.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501

Adephi said:


> The round thingy is Tony Stark's arc reactor from Iron Man. It was part of the hearse that they placed on the water in Endgame.



Thank you. That one was killing me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DavyH

Adephi said:


> The round thingy is Tony Stark's arc reactor from Iron Man. It was part of the hearse that they placed on the water in Endgame.



Aaah... M'kay.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## THE REAPER

Not sure but blue and red pill matrix ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BeaLea

I originally thought I had gotten 16. Then curiosity got the better of me and found the answers. I had two wrong but the ones I missed I was like 

Here is the link, if you wish to check your answers:
https://brightside.me/wonder-films/...popular-movies-we-hid-in-this-picture-797582/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

BeaLea said:


> I originally thought I had gotten 16. Then curiosity got the better of me and found the answers. I had two wrong but the ones I missed I was like
> 
> Here is the link, if you wish to check your answers:
> https://brightside.me/wonder-films/...popular-movies-we-hid-in-this-picture-797582/



I should have got A Beautiful Mind. Thanks, looks like we got most if them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Every freakin time I leave the house

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> And we're at day 80
> This morning the first work crew showed up - so outside is a big dust cloud and hammering - 4 dudes with big hammers and spades are re arranging outside my window . There is a lot of things going on with this renovation ,I'll have to move out of my ''office'' soon when they break down the wall . Earphones will be worn most of the day .



I wish you strength and perseverance @ARYANTO! Having renovations done is a trying time!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

The answers from yesterday



The Golden Snitch from the _Harry Potter_ series.
Captain Jack Sparrow’s hat from the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ movies.
John Kramer’s mask from the _Saw _movies.
Mace Windu’s lightsaber from _Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones_.
A hole in the door from _The Shining_.
A poster with Rita Hayworth from _The Shawshank Redemption_.
Don Corleone’s tuxedo from _The Godfather_.
A red balloon from _It_.
Forrest Gump’s suitcase from the movie with the same name.
Tony Stark’s reactor from the _Iron Man_ movies.
Star Lord’s media player from the _Guardians of the Galaxy_ movies.
A rose from _Beauty and the Beast_.
A sign with the word “Human” from _Arrival_.
A ficus that belonged to Leon from the movie with the same name.
Marty McFly’s self-lacing sneakers from _Back to the Future_.
A magic ball from _Interstate 60: Episodes of the Road_.
4 stone elements from _The Fifth Element_.
Heart of the Ocean necklace from _Titanic_.
Cobb’s spinning top from _Inception_.
A memory-erasing stick from _Men in Black_.
A game from _Jumanji_.
A carpet from _The Big Lebowski_.
Red and blue pills from _The Matrix_.
Pens John Nash got from his colleagues as a present in _A Beautiful Mind_.
The Ring of Omnipotence from _The Lord of the Rings _movies.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Sure
> 
> 1.Jumanji (Game)
> 2.The 5th element (4 stones)
> 3.The Matrix (blue and red pill)
> 4.Harry Potter (Golden Snitch)
> 5.Fist of Fury aka Chineese Connection (poster)
> 6.Pirates of the Caribbean (Hat)
> 7.Star Wars (light sabre)
> 8.Beauty and The Beast (rose)
> 9.Titanic (blue diamond pendant)
> 10.The Godfather (tuxedo)
> 11.Leon the Professional (plant and spray bottle)
> 12.Guardians of the Galaxy (walkman)
> 13.Lord of the Rings (Ring)
> 14.Back to the Future (nike)
> 15.Jigsaw (mask)
> 16.Forest Gump (suitcase and box of chocolate)
> 
> Could be wrong on 1 or 2
> 
> Not sure
> Aladdin (Disney) or The Magic Carpet 1951 (carpet)
> Goonies (the map)
> IT or Winnie the Pooh (baloon)
> Alice in Wonderland (tea cup)
> Scream (door)
> Little Black Book (Little Black Book)
> Earthquake (swinging light)
> 
> 
> Don't know
> Washing machine
> Magic 8 ball
> big round thingy in the center
> lady picture
> fountain pens
> gyroscope
> red cloth over the stones



Lord of the rings.
Matrix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Dont'u wanna balloon...IT.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Washing machine from Big Bang!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Ok. my phone happens to be a bit slow tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Morning update. I'm not sure which one is worse
> View attachment 198519
> View attachment 198520


Seems like tonight you'll have to go to bed with your clothes on

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## volcom27101982

*South Africa’s new coronavirus cases ‘amongst the highest in the world’*
https://www.thesouthafrican.com/new...navirus-cases-south-africa-death-toll-totals/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## volcom27101982

ARYANTO said:


> Day 79 - 10:00
> Went to work on Friday to make a sample for a customer to approve and hang around till 14:00 to hear from them , left and an hour later boss called to say it's not what they want - job needs to be re-printed .Thus , not going to work on Monday , they will let me know . Took a break from the pc , all the doom and gloom got me depressed and I needed an electronic vacation , thanks to @Grand Guru for posting stats .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## volcom27101982

*What is ‘Advanced Level 3’? Minister explains*
https://www.thesouthafrican.com/new...-3-minister-explains-sas-new-lockdown-status/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 81
...And the dust storm continues , first foundation ditches are being filled , wheelbarrows of concrete are running in and out . Excited but feeling sorry for people who are working outside today - it is icy with a med to strong wind , starting to drizzle now - keep warm my friends, this is flu weather .

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> Day 81
> ...And the dust storm continues , first foundation ditches are being filled , wheelbarrows of concrete are running in and out . Excited but feeling sorry for people who are working outside today - it is icy with a med to strong wind , starting to drizzle now - keep warm my friends, this is flu weather .


Pictures or it did not happen...

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Raindance said:


> Pictures or it did not happen...
> 
> Regards


it's too fkn cold outside... but ok just to make you happy ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

volcom27101982 said:


>



A little feel good vid , tnx Volc

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> it's too fkn cold outside... but ok just to make you happy ...
> View attachment 198649


I love seeing buildings take shape.

Thanks @ARYANTO 

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Chicken Curry and Toast ️
Solution for a cold day

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> it's too fkn cold outside... but ok just to make you happy ...
> View attachment 198649


 One,two, three- warm or your not working.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DavyH

M.Adhir said:


> Chicken Curry and Toast ️
> Solution for a cold day
> 
> View attachment 198675



You’re not that far from me. Got any left?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*THE FORECAST PETROL PRICE FOR JULY 2020*
Taking these forecasts and first estimates into account, here’s what you can expect to pay for fuel (price-per-litre) from the first week of July onwards. However, we have to stress that these mid-month estimates are liable to change by the time the Department of Energy set next month’s costs in stone.

*COASTAL*

*Petrol:* R14.29
*Diesel: *R12.28
*INLAND*

*Petrol:* R14.79
*Diesel: *R12.88

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> *THE FORECAST PETROL PRICE FOR JULY 2020*
> Taking these forecasts and first estimates into account, here’s what you can expect to pay for fuel (price-per-litre) from the first week of July onwards. However, we have to stress that these mid-month estimates are liable to change by the time the Department of Energy set next month’s costs in stone.
> 
> *COASTAL*
> 
> *Petrol:* R14.29
> *Diesel: *R12.28
> *INLAND*
> 
> *Petrol:* R14.79
> *Diesel: *R12.88



My car has done a total of just under 1800km since 21 January. 
Realized last night when I started up to run some charge to the battery.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> My car has done a total of just under 1800km since 21 January.
> Realized last night when I started up to run some charge to the battery.


I have driven about 7600 Kms in the past month to work and surroundings excluding the necessary run around at home.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> I have driven about 7600 Kms in the past month to work and surroundings excluding the necessary run around at home.



Yoh that's alot. I usually doe about 1000 to 1500km a month for work - office return trip is only about 25km, plus the extra client visits etc as needed. 

I know my old man does about 120000km a year. 
Still no idea where he goes because he is office based and his return trip for work is like 40km a day. 
I think it's all his weekend fishing trips and associated nonsense lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Yoh that's alot. I usually doe about 1000 to 1500km a month for work - office return trip is only about 25km, plus the extra client visits etc as needed.
> 
> I know my old man does about 120000km a year.
> Still no idea where he goes because he is office based and his return trip for work is like 40km a day.
> I think it's all his weekend fishing trips and associated nonsense lol.


+/- 200km return +the run around while there between the two different construction zones on site. Then about 24km return from home to pickup/meeting point.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

Then I still work while I'm there. The driving excludes labour.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> +/- 200km return +the run around while there between the two different construction zones on site. Then about 24km return from home to pickup/meeting point.



Ook ek! I feel you, also doing 200km to work and back every day. Man it gets tiring. But it's worth being able to work during these times.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Ook ek! I feel you, also doing 200km to work and back every day. Man it gets tiring. But it's worth being able to work during these times.


Absolutely!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Ook ek! I feel you, also doing 200km to work and back every day. Man it gets tiring. But it's worth being able to work during these times.


Would like to take the trip in a sponsored sports car one day. or maybe hire a two seater and drive with the Mrs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 82 - 
Popped into work to do another calendar sample for the same customer , they're not happy with the prev pictures ...it took longer to get through security , temp check , bracelet , clocking in , signing in than to do the samples , The factory is freezing and there is about 10 ppl working out of about 60/70. My travelling = 22 km a day there and back . 
Stats : Sitting at 76334 -2810 up 
Deaths :1625

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...el-3-lockdown-including-sit-down-restaurants/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...ough-and-how-it-will-be-used-in-south-africa/
I have been using this drug in the private sector for years as a symptomatic treatment for common flu with great success...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Some veiled threats about alcohol in the President's speech tonight, don't you think?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...ough-and-how-it-will-be-used-in-south-africa/
> I have been using this drug in the private sector for years as a symptomatic treatment for common flu with great success...



I read about this. Isn't this the steroid that comes in a twist type dosage meter?white and red plastic container. Inhaler type?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

From FB




6,000 pages. Oh. My. Vape. I wonder if anyone actually reads all 6,000 pages?

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> Some veiled threats about alcohol in the President's speech tonight, don't you think?



I’m afraid I’ve completely stopped caring what he has to say. He’s a man without a plan and clearly in thrall to ‘the collective’.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> I read about this. Isn't this the steroid that comes in a twist type dosage meter?white and red plastic container. Inhaler type?


It’s an injectable drug @Resistance

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> Some veiled threats about alcohol in the President's speech tonight, don't you think?



Saw the gazette they published this past week (SARS) relating to the excise deferral for alcohol/tobacco.
I worry when I see deferral of payments being gazetted.

'
This rule applies to tobacco products, beer, wine (including
vermouth), other fermented beverages and spirits and
other spirituous beverages in respect of which payment of
excise duties are due during the period commencing 1 May
2020 and ending 30 June 2020.
(b) Notwithstanding anything to the contrary contained in any
rule, a licensee of a customs and excise warehouse
contemplated in section 19A liable for the payment of
excise duty in respect of excisable goods to which this rule
applies who is excise compliant, may defer the payment
of such excise duty by a period not exceeding 90 days:
Provided that the applicable excise duty accounts in
respect of such warehouse shall, despite the deferral of
payment, be submitted on the dates prescribed or as
determined by the Commissioner. '

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Beijing Announces Emergency Alert ‘Level Two’ And Shuts Schools As A Response To A New COVID-19 Outbreak*
https://iheartintelligence.com/beij...ools-as-a-response-to-a-new-covid-19-outbreak
17 June 2020

*Coronavirus strikes again: Beijing has ordered all primary and secondary schools to close doors and start practicing online teaching from June 17. *

China officials are taking this measure to battle a new coronavirus outbreak, as the recent cases have risen to over a hundred.

As Mail Online reports, the current crisis in the Chinese capital was caused by contaminated goods. Interpersonal communication could also be one of the reasons, according to the city’s officials.

On Tuesday, June 16, another 27 Beijing residents have tested positive for coronavirus. All of them had connections with the Xinfadi market. According to the city’s government, the massive food wholesale market is thought to have spawned the new health crisis. The virus strain found inside Xinfadi likely came from Europe, a researcher from the Beijing Centre for Diseases Prevention and Control claims.

Beijing authorities have intensified the city’s COVID-19 emergency response alert from ‘level three’ to ‘level two’.
What’s more, the government now classifies the event as a ‘severe’ public health emergency.

People living near the market or have visited it in the past two weeks are prohibited from leaving the Chinese capital. The rest of the Beijing population will be allowed to travel outside the city only if they have tested negative for the virus within the past seven days.

On Saturday, the Xinfadi market’s chairman, Zhang Yuxi, revealed that researchers had found traces of the novel coronavirus on a chopping board used to cut imported salmon. Yuxi explained:

“The result of the inspection was a notification received on the morning of June 12, and through our self-examination, the source of the imported salmon was the Beijing-Shenzhen seafood market. Currently, 9 staff members involved in salmon in the new market have been tested for new coronavirus. Their results are temporarily negative and they are currently in isolation.”

However, the Chinese Centre for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) claimed there is no evidence showing salmon was the host of the virus.

Beijing residents are now forced into quarantine as the city goes back into a lockdown regime.
This comes after mass testing in the capital resulting in drastic lockdown measures. In recent days, COVID-19 cases in the city have spiked, reaching more than a hundred. Authorities locked down nearly 30 communities in the city and tested tens of thousands of people.

WHO emergencies director Mike Ryan said:
“A cluster like this is a concern and it needs to be investigated and controlled – and that is exactly what the Chinese authorities are doing.”

According to Beijing city spokesman Xu Hejian, the current epidemic situation is ‘extremely severe’.

Additionally, Vice Premier Sun Chunlan urged the city’s officials to impose ‘the strictest’ virus control measures to contain the spread of the virus. In response, Beijing officials assured they would test stall owners and managers at all of its food markets, restaurants, and government canteens.

In addition to the quarantine regime, the capital’s transport commission also banned taxi- and ride-hailing services from carrying passengers out of the city. Moreover, all indoor sports and entertainment venues in Beijing were ordered to shut on Monday. Meanwhile, some other cities across China warned they would quarantine arrivals from the capital.

The National Health Commission reported four new domestic infections in Hebei province, surrounding the capital.
Another case from Sichuan province was reportedly linked to the Beijing cluster.

Yang Zhanqiu, the deputy director of the pathogen biology department at Wuhan University, suggests that the high number of new cases could mean a more infectious new virus strain. He believes that in case the virus spreading in Beijing ‘matches the type of virus sampled in the Xinfadi market and from Europe’, then it was most likely imported by people or goods from Europe.

According to Yang, the new strains of the virus make finding a vaccination more challenging:
“No doubt different genotypes of the virus can cause the vaccine to be less effective, or even ineffective. That means the vaccine would have to be effective against both viruses circulating in China and those in Europe, adding difficulty to developing a vaccine.”

*‘Wartime mechanism’ in the Fengtai district, where the market is based was announced on Saturday. *

They will also establish a command center managing the spread of the new outbreak.

At least 11 neighborhoods near the Xinfadi market have been put under lockdown. Some areas have even been fenced off, while the government has launched a mass testing program. Around 90,000 people are affected by the restrictions.

Furthermore, several Beijing districts reestablished security checkpoints. Authorities closed primary and secondary schools in the area and ordered residents to be tested for COVID-19.

The Xinfadi market, which is believed to be the place where the new outbreak emerged, was closed in the early hours of Saturday.

Beijing Municipal Health Commission spokesperson reported that health workers had given nucleic acid tests to 76,499 people. As a result, 59 of them had been diagnosed with COVID-19.

As CNN reveals, the Fengtai district has collected samples from 8,950 people who worked in the market. So far, more than 6,000 samples have been tested, and the results are all negative. What’s more, officials had also managed to track down and collect samples from almost 30,000 people who had recently visited Xinfadi. Results have shown that the 12,000 tests conducted so far had come back negative.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*DAY 83* - 06:00
Stats - up 4078 to 80412.
Deaths :1674 up 49.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

What did CR talked about last night - anybody cared to watch ?
Edit - got some news on My B/B :

The list of industries which will be allowed to return to operation includes:

Restaurants for sit-down meals
Accredited and licensed accommodation (with the exception of home-sharing such as Airbnb)
Conferences and meetings for business purposes
Cinemas and theatres
Personal care services, including hairdressers and salons
Non-contact sports such as tennis, golf, cricket, and others
Contact sports for training and modified activities with restricted use of facilities
Ramaphosa noted that the above would be accommodated under the eased restrictions in line with the restrictions on public gatherings that remain in place.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> What did CR talked about last night - anybody cared to watch ?



No. It’s like watching a Bulls match, so much hope and anticipation followed by crushing disappointment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> What did CR talked about last night - anybody cared to watch ?
> Edit - got some news on My B/B :
> 
> The list of industries which will be allowed to return to operation includes:
> 
> Restaurants for sit-down meals
> Accredited and licensed accommodation (with the exception of home-sharing such as Airbnb)
> Conferences and meetings for business purposes
> Cinemas and theatres
> Personal care services, including hairdressers and salons
> Non-contact sports such as tennis, golf, cricket, and others
> Contact sports for training and modified activities with restricted use of facilities
> Ramaphosa noted that the above would be accommodated under the eased restrictions in line with the restrictions on public gatherings that remain in place.



The above is correct, but dates to be advised. Nothing was mentioned re tobacco ban. He also spoke about the murders of women and children. Veiled threats were made about alcohol consumption.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> What did CR talked about last night - anybody cared to watch ?
> Edit - got some news on My B/B :
> 
> The list of industries which will be allowed to return to operation includes:
> 
> Restaurants for sit-down meals
> Accredited and licensed accommodation (with the exception of home-sharing such as Airbnb)
> Conferences and meetings for business purposes
> Cinemas and theatres
> Personal care services, including hairdressers and salons
> Non-contact sports such as tennis, golf, cricket, and others
> Contact sports for training and modified activities with restricted use of facilities
> Ramaphosa noted that the above would be accommodated under the eased restrictions in line with the restrictions on public gatherings that remain in place.



As someone else put it, 37 minutes to get served a “nothing burger”. 
So you can go to a restaurant, or a casino, but you can’t visit friends or family. 
Enjoy eating with a mask. I’m looking for one with a zip that splits when I open my mouth, just for Incase I find something that will actually bring in some income for me to be able to afford food.
You can go to accommodation outside your house, but not spend the night at your parents or other family.
You can go watch a movie with strangers but not at your friends house.

I give up on the logic, and also didn’t appreciate certain “inclusive” comments about men especially, I do not have friends that murder, rape or abuse, and I would never condone it. Find the root cause and address it, it’s been happening for years, with no action, and why is it only such a problem now and being addressed now? 
I taught my sons to respect everyone and everything, and not to take anything at face value, even if you are not afforded the same, it starts at home.

Rant over, back to looking for a income again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH

Room Fogger said:


> As someone else put it, 37 minutes to get served a “nothing burger”.
> So you can go to a restaurant, or a casino, but you can’t visit friends or family.
> Enjoy eating with a mask. I’m looking for one with a zip that splits when I open my mouth, just for Incase I find something that will actually bring in some income for me to be able to afford food.
> You can go to accommodation outside your house, but not spend the night at your parents or other family.
> You can go watch a movie with strangers but not at your friends house.
> 
> I give up on the logic, and also didn’t appreciate certain “inclusive” comments about men especially, I do not have friends that murder, rape or abuse, and I would never condone it. Find the root cause and address it, it’s been happening for years, with no action, and why is it only such a problem now and being addressed now?
> I taught my sons to respect everyone and everything, and not to take anything at face value, even if you are not afforded the same, it starts at home.
> 
> Rant over, back to looking for a income again.



This.

Lockdown is over and all that is left is pettiness. There's just sufficient to remind people that they, not we, are in charge. Not a good look in a 'democracy'.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.brusselstimes.com/all-n...nd-in-20-of-people-who-died-from-coronavirus/

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...blem-south-africa-is-facing-right-now-mkhize/

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

Need extra income - or an income? Amazon offering 3,000 jobs in SA. Read here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Alcohol ban: Western Cape, Gauteng & Eastern Cape hint at reinstating restrictions*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2044059...eastern-cape-hint-at-reinstating-restrictions
18 June 2020

"Premiers of the three provinces with the highest number of Covid-19 infections have all hinted at formally requesting the ban on the sale of liquor be re-instated as alcohol-related incidents are on the rise.

Western Cape, Gauteng and the Eastern Cape have the most infections in the country and figures have sharply increased since the move to Level 3 of the nationwide lockdown.

First to make the call to reinstate the liquor ban was Eastern Cape Premier Oscar Mabuyane...

Winde [Western Cape Premier] said: “Please drink responsibly and play your part. If this doesn’t happen, we will have no choice but to explore alternative steps to ensure that this happens.”

The Western Cape accounts for about 60% of those cases at 42 539 while Gauteng holds the second spot with 11 164 and the Eastern Cape with 10 027...

Gauteng Premier David Makhura is yet to announce whether they would support the ban on liquor.... "

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Update

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> View attachment 198860

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 84 
Builders busy building the retaining walls , Monday I must be out of the b/room , then the dust is going to fly...Need to relocate the fiber otherwise I can't talk to you .Happy Friday

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

So you can get a full Swedish body massage, but heaven forbid the hairdressers massage your scalp.

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/b...ages-and-tattoos-which-are-legal-again-2020-6

I think they officially lost the plot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Day 85 09:10
STATS - Up3825 to 87715
Deaths - up 94 to 1831
Clearing out the Wendy house to make some space for all my ''stuff'' The builders are breaking through on Monday , so I am moving to the lounge , if you have 104 t- shirts you can imagine when I say ''moving''. Need to run to the pet shop to get cat sand and then to refill gas bottle. Busy - busy .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> So you can get a full Swedish body massage, but heaven forbid the hairdressers massage your scalp.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/b...ages-and-tattoos-which-are-legal-again-2020-6
> 
> I think they officially lost the plot.


Did they ever had a ''plot'' ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> Day 85 09:10
> STATS - Up3825 to 87715
> Deaths - up 94 to 1831
> Clearing out the Wendy house to make some space for all my ''stuff'' The builders are breaking through on Monday , so I am moving to the lounge , if you have 104 t- shirts you can imagine when I say ''moving''. Need to run to the pet shop to get cat sand and then to refill gas bottle. Busy - busy .


Good luck with finding gas, I was on a waiting list for 3 days, hope you have better luck. Depends on size though, I needed 9 kg

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DavyH

Adephi said:


> So you can get a full Swedish body massage, but heaven forbid the hairdressers massage your scalp.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/b...ages-and-tattoos-which-are-legal-again-2020-6
> 
> I think they officially lost the plot.



Thankfully my brain melted several weeks ago, so I’m just sitting here nodding at this lunacy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> Good luck with finding gas, I was on a waiting list for 3 days, hope you have better luck. Depends on size though, I needed 9 kg


9kg x 2 [gas heaters] in Linksfield is a gas place opposite Saheti School - cheap at about 180 a refill .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Match of the day tonight can't wait footie season back up and running. Will seem surreal though with no supporters, no atmosphere and every swear word from the players echoing out! Its getting back to life but not as we once knew it!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Did they ever had a ''plot'' ?



I thought there was logic when the first lockdown was announced. It just went from, we need to do this to save mankind to we need to do this because our friends will look like complete idiot's with there personal ideals and now we all look stupid because we did what our friends said we should do and we can't hurt there feelings and
(Screw everyone else's feelings)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> This.
> 
> Lockdown is over and all that is left is pettiness. There's just sufficient to remind people that they, not we, are in charge. Not a good look in a 'democracy'.



This was discussed on a radio show yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Our country has gone mad...
*Showmax removes Leon Schuster movies because of racial insensitivity*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...f-racial-insensitivity.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> 9kg x 2 [gas heaters] in Linksfield is a gas place opposite Saheti School - cheap at about 180 a refill .


UPDATE - They have run out of gas too , I have 2 bought bottles which I will not ''trade in'' at a garage - they still have full bottles .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> UPDATE - They have run out of gas too , I have 2 bought bottles which I will not ''trade in'' at a garage - they still have full bottles .


I have done just that. Gas safety checks are done on tanks when it goes back for refills and I had a bottle that was paid for(Cadac) so I exchanged it for a bottle with the same deposit value as what I paid for it. If I need to get my money back and buy a new bottle again, I should get my money back when I exchange it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

Who can spot the ecigssa easter egg in this image?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## DavyH

Preach, brother!

Maybe shopping for some quality gear. The flavour selection wouldn’t be up to much though.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> Who can spot the ecigssa easter egg in this image?
> 
> View attachment 199015



Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> Rob Fisher



The Reverend himself.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> View attachment 199026



Jokes aside, I wish people would put the a piece of wire in place to fit their masks properly, if it's fogging your glasses it means it isn't sealing very well at the top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

I bet none of you did THIS during lockdown!!

"
He's 94, she's 91. This was recorded at a wedding 2 years ago. I suggest watching it EVERY morning until this pandemic passes!"

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> Jokes aside, I wish people would put the a piece of wire in place to fit their masks properly, if it's fogging your glasses it means it isn't sealing very well at the top.


That's when I tuck it in under the specs.
Specs sits on top of the mask and give a decent seal

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Update

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## zadiac

Resistance said:


> That's when I tuck it in under the specs.
> Specs sits on top of the mask and give a decent seal



I do the same, but I have some 20 gauge wire somewhere. Will put it in the top seam of my mask en see if that works as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

zadiac said:


> I do the same, but I have some 20 gauge wire somewhere. Will put it in the top seam of my mask en see if that works as well.



1.5 mm solid copper wire from twin and earth electrical wire, about a 10 to 14 cm piece works wonders, and as copper in very pliable it shapes nicely and stays in shape and can be manipulated many times. I removed the insulation on some of the ones I’ve threaded in to existing masks, but going to try it with insulation to prevent oxidation when washing for the next ones we make.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Now this is inventive 
https://www.news24.com/fin24/econom...-of-tobacco-ban-govt-in-court-papers-20200620

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> Now this is inventive
> https://www.news24.com/fin24/econom...-of-tobacco-ban-govt-in-court-papers-20200620



Clutching at straws is an understatement. Also curious to know Titos views on the whole statement about it not being that bad if it's illicit economy. 

I worry about the part where they say 'if the ban is kept in place for a year...'

I'm also sure govt will appeal if they lose this case against FITA or the subsequent case against BAT.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## DavyH

Grand Guru said:


> Now this is inventive
> https://www.news24.com/fin24/econom...-of-tobacco-ban-govt-in-court-papers-20200620



It’s insane.

“We criminalized around 18% of the adult population by encouraging criminality.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> Now this is inventive
> https://www.news24.com/fin24/econom...-of-tobacco-ban-govt-in-court-papers-20200620


Ignorance is bliss.
She's assuring her family members and friends future. That's the only economic gain out of this ban. The people that's making illegal trade possible is taking the money out of the country in any case so I don't see any economic gain for South Africa. Only a handful of people and they're getting rich. Big tobacco had to do something to this woman that she's making a country suffer to prove a point. Might even be that her son didn't make it big time on his own . Now she has to help him out. Take this woman out of parliament. She's contradicting herself by saying it's ok to ban while the illegal trade thrives. Brand tires or something.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Clutching at straws is an understatement. Also curious to know Titos views on the whole statement about it not being that bad if it's illicit economy.
> 
> I worry about the part where they say 'if the ban is kept in place for a year...'
> 
> I'm also sure govt will appeal if they lose this case against FITA or the subsequent case against BAT.


Thats why her affidavit is 500 pages long so there's always something to counter the lift of the ban.
The people that's selling these illegal stuff is foreigners. I don't see how that alleviate the stress on the economy.
Meantime there's no NIC for vapers .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> It’s insane.
> 
> “We criminalized around 18% of the adult population by encouraging criminality.”



I would assume she made illegal trade,legal at this point so any illegal sales should be viable and then just referred to her in her own 500 page affidavit as precedent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://en.brinkwire.com/news/just-6-1-of-swedes-have-developed-coronavirus-antibodies-study-finds/

https://www.timesofisrael.com/recov...er-major-ongoing-physical-cognitive-problems/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## LeislB

Grand Guru said:


> Now this is inventive
> https://www.news24.com/fin24/econom...-of-tobacco-ban-govt-in-court-papers-20200620


This woman's reasoning just makes me see red, I've never heard such irrational drivel in all my life. The increased pricing of cigarettes is harming families as people continue to smoke despite the financial implications. How can she use the sales of illegal cigarettes lining the pockets of foreigners as a positive result? She's completely bonkers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Hooked

Just seen above post on FB, so I checked my phone and sure enough, there is a COVID thingy there. 

From what I understand (from the info on the phone) the app tells you if you are near someone who has COVID. That's impossible! How could an app know that???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> View attachment 199090
> 
> 
> Just seen above post on FB, so I checked my phone and sure enough, there is a COVID thingy there.
> 
> From what I understand (from the info on the phone) the app tells you if you are near someone who has COVID. That's impossible! How could an app know that???



The way I read it, you have to record your COVID-19 positive status in the phone, which will then notify the phones that have registered via Bluetooth with your phone over a period of (?). I would imagine that the health authorities would be able to register your phone remotely if the disease is notifiable in your area/country.

It looks like you have to physically enable the app here. I suspect this is a worldwide download, not just SA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.iol.co.za/saturday-star...bacco-ban-is-unlawful-and-irrational-49653227

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

DavyH said:


> The way I read it, you have to record your COVID-19 positive status in the phone, which will then notify the phones that have registered via Bluetooth with your phone over a period of (?). I would imagine that the health authorities would be able to register your phone remotely if the disease is notifiable in your area/country.
> 
> It looks like you have to physically enable the app here. I suspect this is a worldwide download, not just SA.


It is technically possible. When you test for covid19 you give your cell number as part of the routine information collection and if your test results are negative you should receive an sms from NHLS informing you about the results. Take that cell number and load it on a tracking app and rhe thing is done. I'm not saying this FB post is legit and it is happening in SA. But It is the case in South Korea though. They see making use of such an app in order to trace contacts of positive patients AFAIK.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Clutching at straws is an understatement. Also curious to know Titos views on the whole statement about it not being that bad if it's illicit economy.
> 
> I worry about the part where they say 'if the ban is kept in place for a year...'
> 
> I'm also sure govt will appeal if they lose this case against FITA or the subsequent case against BAT.



I'm also worried about the "if the ban is kept in place for a year...". Let's hope that it doesn't come to that, because then we're ****

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Who can spot the ecigssa easter egg in this image?
> 
> View attachment 199015



Lol, that’s classic @Adephi !
Reverend Rob, it rolls off the tongue!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> It is technically possible. When you test for covid19 you give your cell number as part of the routine information collection and if your test results are negative you should receive an sms from NHLS informing you about the results. Take that cell number and load it on a tracking app and rhe thing is done. I'm not saying this FB post is legit and it is happening in SA. But It is the case in South Korea though. They see making use of such an app in order to trace contacts of positive patients AFAIK.



@Grand Guru The FB post is legit - as soon as I read it I checked my phone and I was startled to see the Covid app on it!! I wouldn't have even realised it was there if someone had not told me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> @Grand Guru The FB post is legit - as soon as I read it I checked my phone and I was startled to see the Covid app on it!! I wouldn't have even realised it was there if someone had not told me.



It was deployed for all Apple and Samsung phones, it's an opt in app, and will likely be useless because most of the function is manual. Don't be too startled, if you read the agreements you sign off on when you "buy" one of these phones you basically are leasing the phone, they're allowed to change things on it at a base level and you are not. 

They can and do trace a lot more activity at many other levels, google does it all the time, they were giving stats at the start of lockdown in S.A. depicting movements, it's also how they check the foot traffic at businesses etc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO

HEY fellow vapers ,
Hope you didn't miss me too much , I am just posting this pic so you can see what's happening in my life at the mo ...major chaos .
The wood floors are gone , the corner window, from where I reported to you is halfway gone , the cupboards are gone , like my money , everything is gone .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

We passed the 100k mark.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

ARYANTO said:


> HEY fellow vapers ,
> Hope you didn't miss me too much , I am just posting this pic so you can see what's happening in my life at the mo ...major chaos .
> The wood floors are gone , the corner window, from where I reported to you is halfway gone , the cupboards are gone , like my money , everything is gone .
> View attachment 199199


Man and I thought crime was bad in my neighbourhood

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 15


----------



## ARYANTO

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Man and I thought crime was bad in my neighbourhood


Skerp , baie skerp

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

So I have a little soft spot for marmalade, 


16 small bottles, 9 large, should last a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 15


----------



## Alex

I loove marmalade, good job @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Mesmerizing view!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

Room Fogger said:


> So I have a little soft spot for marmalade,
> View attachment 199259
> 
> 16 small bottles, 9 large, should last a while.



Looking good! Did you have to add pectin?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger

DavyH said:


> Looking good! Did you have to add pectin?


Nope, I was lucky and I got really fresh everything, came out perfect.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Alex said:


> I loove marmalade, good job @Room Fogger


My favorite, nothing like it on fresh bread or toast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> HEY fellow vapers ,
> Hope you didn't miss me too much , I am just posting this pic so you can see what's happening in my life at the mo ...major chaos .
> The wood floors are gone , the corner window, from where I reported to you is halfway gone , the cupboards are gone , like my money , everything is gone .
> View attachment 199199



Oh my word @ARYANTO 
What’s going on? I may have missed other posts about renovations but when will this be complete?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## YeOldeOke

This is terrible. The end is nigh. Batten down the hatches, hide your ass!!!!

Death toll 'due to Covid-19' 477,371 deaths as of June 23, 2020, 20:51 GMT.

Damn, that's a lot!!! Amper half a million nogal! Hide!!!!!! Give all the power to the scumbags!!!!! We jus wanna be safe!!!

Thats for about 6 months. If you were dying of a heart attack while having ye olde Covid, you are a Covid death. First Covid death in Texas was a 93 or 97 yr old man. Poor sod, he had his whole life ahead of him, sob.

Ave life expectancy in SA 64.1 yrs. The country with the most deaths USA ave LE 78.9 yrs. Ave Cov death age USA something like 75-85+ 

Whaddacrockoshit.

Oh yea. 6 months +- 477371 covid-chuck-everything-in-there deaths worldwide.
World population 7.8 billion.
Do the friggen math!!!!! Me rusty calculator says death rate 0.006% +- after 6+ crazy months.

Oooo the lockdown worked!!! We saved the planet!!!!

Go play in the traffic, I for one am gatvol.

Be safe out there comrades. Wear yer mask n wash yer paws! Dont want you to become one of the microscopic statistics now do we.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

YeOldeOke said:


> This is terrible. The end is nigh. Batten down the hatches, hide your ass!!!!
> 
> Death toll 'due to Covid-19' 477,371 deaths as of June 23, 2020, 20:51 GMT.
> 
> Damn, that's a lot!!! Amper half a million nogal! Hide!!!!!! Give all the power to the scumbags!!!!! We jus wanna be safe!!!
> 
> Thats for about 6 months. If you were dying of a heart attack while having ye olde Covid, you are a Covid death. First Covid death in Texas was a 93 or 97 yr old man. Poor sod, he had his whole life ahead of him, sob.
> 
> Ave life expectancy in SA 64.1 yrs. The country with the most deaths USA ave LE 78.9 yrs. Ave Cov death age USA something like 75-85+
> 
> Whaddacrockoshit.
> 
> Oh yea. 6 months +- 477371 covid-chuck-everything-in-there deaths worldwide.
> World population 7.8 billion.
> Do the friggen math!!!!! Me rusty calculator says death rate 0.006% +- after 6+ crazy months.
> 
> Oooo the lockdown worked!!! We saved the planet!!!!
> 
> Go play in the traffic, I for one am gatvol.
> 
> Be safe out there comrades. Wear yer mask n wash yer paws! Dont want you to become one of the microscopic statistics, now do we.


I'm watching a football game where the men are hugging and kissing each other after a goal scored.Genoa Vs Parma.
Verona Vs Napoli. Just touching, slapping a high five...oops there they're hugging.
Social distance for the Win. Don't visit your family you might just hug and kiss them!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

YeOldeOke said:


> This is terrible. The end is nigh. Batten down the hatches, hide your ass!!!!
> 
> Death toll 'due to Covid-19' 477,371 deaths as of June 23, 2020, 20:51 GMT.
> 
> Damn, that's a lot!!! Amper half a million nogal! Hide!!!!!! Give all the power to the scumbags!!!!! We jus wanna be safe!!!
> 
> Thats for about 6 months. If you were dying of a heart attack while having ye olde Covid, you are a Covid death. First Covid death in Texas was a 93 or 97 yr old man. Poor sod, he had his whole life ahead of him, sob.
> 
> Ave life expectancy in SA 64.1 yrs. The country with the most deaths USA ave LE 78.9 yrs. Ave Cov death age USA something like 75-85+
> 
> Whaddacrockoshit.
> 
> Oh yea. 6 months +- 477371 covid-chuck-everything-in-there deaths worldwide.
> World population 7.8 billion.
> Do the friggen math!!!!! Me rusty calculator says death rate 0.006% +- after 6+ crazy months.
> 
> Oooo the lockdown worked!!! We saved the planet!!!!
> 
> Go play in the traffic, I for one am gatvol.
> 
> Be safe out there comrades. Wear yer mask n wash yer paws! Dont want you to become one of the microscopic statistics now do we.



I find this post to be quite interesting @YeOldeOke 
Are you suggesting folk should not worry about COVID?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

*SA COVID update*
(As of 23 June 2020)

It appears the stats are continuing to ramp up with no signs yet of a plateau

Keep safe and look after the old and vulnerable

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## YeOldeOke

Pussies!! This is how we used to handle such inconveniences in the old days, when men didn't carry handbags.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## YeOldeOke

Silver said:


> I find this post to be quite interesting @YeOldeOke
> Are you suggesting folk should not worry about COVID?


No, I would never suggest that. I'm declaring it ffs.

Don't look at stats and hype through the microscope that the internet creates. Another graph with zero context. 
Stand back, look at the whole picture. Woods vs trees.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

YeOldeOke said:


> No, I would never suggest that. I'm declaring it ffs.
> 
> Don't look at stats and hype through the microscope that the internet creates. Another graph with zero context.
> Stand back, look at the whole picture. Woods vs trees.



What do you mean by "declaring it ffs"?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YeOldeOke

Silver said:


> What do you mean by "declaring it ffs"?


I mean it is what you'd call my humble opinion. Now, after closely watching this farce play out for months.

/Edit My post up above (not heaven) was all about context.

6 people died violently this morning. That's terrible.

This morning is during the bombing of Berlin. That's context.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

YeOldeOke said:


> Pussies!! This is how we used to handle such inconveniences in the old days, when men didn't carry handbags.




Wow, what do you mean by posting this video @YeOldeOke ?
Im not with you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> Wow, what do you mean by posting this video @YeOldeOke ?
> Im not with you



I think his CBD might be contaminated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## YeOldeOke

Adephi said:


> I think his CBD might be contaminated.


@Adephi 

That me friend is fuggen hilarious 

Wish I could give you more upvotes for that one. Sharp.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

YeOldeOke said:


> Another graph with zero context.



By the way, if you are referring to the graph I just posted above - I have been watching this graph (new daily cases and new daily deaths) for quite a long time - and have posted this graph several times on this thread. 

Most of the countries that are further through the COVID pandemic have similar shaped graphs in the beginning - then they plateau - then they start declining.

So I am trying to watch for when our plateau will come.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

The next few weeks are going to be tough on all of us. The total number of cases went from 60k to above 100k in the last week and the number of new cases is rising every day. It’s now that we need to be most cautious and protect the vulnerable amongst us as most hospitals are filling up and the healthcare system is getting overwhelmed and healthcare professionals are affected and burnt out. Stay safe!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> The next few weeks are going to be tough on all of us. The total number of cases went from 60k to above 100k in the last week and the number of new cases is rising every day. It’s now that we need to be most cautious and protect the vulnerable amongst us as most hospitals are filling up and the healthcare system is getting overwhelmed and healthcare professionals are affected and burnt out. Stay safe!



Thanks @Grand Guru 

And thank you for all that you guys do

Am trying to do my part by staying safe and not getting or spreading the virus

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> The next few weeks are going to be tough on all of us. The total number of cases went from 60k to above 100k in the last week and the number of new cases is rising every day. It’s now that we need to be most cautious and protect the vulnerable amongst us as most hospitals are filling up and the healthcare system is getting overwhelmed and healthcare professionals are affected and burnt out. Stay safe!



Just a question out of interest sake @Grand Guru
Would you say our lockdown since end March helped our healthcare system to prepare for what’s coming?
I.e. versus if we didn’t have any lockdown?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## stevie g

Grand Guru said:


> The next few weeks are going to be tough on all of us. The total number of cases went from 60k to above 100k in the last week and the number of new cases is rising every day. It’s now that we need to be most cautious and protect the vulnerable amongst us as most hospitals are filling up and the healthcare system is getting overwhelmed and healthcare professionals are affected and burnt out. Stay safe!


do you any links to sources about the hospitals? I ask because I stay with a paramedic and the hospitals he works are still not filling up with covid victims. 

Just asking not trying to start a argument.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> Just a question out of interest sake @Grand Guru
> Would you say our lockdown since end March helped our healthcare system to prepare for what’s coming?
> I.e. versus if we didn’t have any lockdown?


It certainly did at more than one level. It bought us a very precious time to prepare the institutions and the staff.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> By the way, if you are referring to the graph I just posted above - I have been watching this graph (new daily cases and new daily deaths) for quite a long time - and have posted this graph several times on this thread.
> 
> Most of the countries that are further through the COVID pandemic have similar shaped graphs in the beginning - then they plateau - then they start declining.
> 
> So I am trying to watch for when our plateau will come.



I've been watching the graphs as well. Google's Covid-19 is very handy with all the countries and provinces separately. 

What I have been looking for is that moment our cases doubles in 7 days. Italy, UK and New York's health systems started taking strain at that moment. We were at 12 days a few days ago but we are now doubling after 15 days. Might not be the peak yet, just some statistical variance.

What is interesting, Western Cape never had that rapid increase. Gauteng is standing at 10 days doubling of cases currently. A little bit more and we might reach that point of danger (I'm sure there's a word for it, should have listened in stats class). The smaller provinces are also showing sharp increases currently. As @Grand Guru say, we are in for a bumpy ride these next couple of weeks.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> It certainly did at more than one level. It bought us a very precious time to prepare the institutions and the staff.



Thanks to the lockdown many people have been saved to moan about the lockdown.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

@Silver I don't normally go in depth into a discussion that in my opinion has been overwhelmingly proven, especially one that has the scope and span of this one. But out of respect for you I will post a series of randomly selected graphs I just grabbed to raise a few of the points. I stress a few, there are many many more angles that come into play in this debate, these are not what convinced me we are watching a misguided (or guided) frenzy of epic proportions.

The danger here is that people think this is what I base my views on. It is not. It is a whole lot more, too much to argue. At my age time is limited, the clock is ticking.


Bear with me and all the graphs please. In random order.











Note people tend to die more the older they are, no surprises there. Also note that dying with Covid and dying of Covid are two totally different things, but all get lumped under Covid deaths. This is not a conspiracy theory, this is established and acknowledged fact. Sorry, I'm not also going hunting for those. What anyone believes is not my responsibility, it's theirs.









Interesting that last line innit, taking into account the 'with' and 'from' issue.





Same with/from issue. Note with/without underlying conditions columns. Again, dying with Covid = Covid death.

Your old, you die, probably with underlying conditions, thats just life. With or without Covid. With Covid your a stat, without, who cares.




Males die younger than females, who'dathunk. I like the 'known sex' at the top, very woke.
OK, this one may be arguable, but I'll leave it in for entertainment.


Point of all my posting, from the original above, is context. Everybody runs around brandishing stats, questionable stats, with no context. At least be honest, (I'm NOT aiming this at you but to this whole mess) and balance with context and I may respect the view.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

@YeOldeOke I get your point about the hype. If one had to remove the stats pertaining to the elderly and pre-existing conditions and focus *only* on individuals who were otherwise healthy and below 60, then there would be a true picture of deaths *because of* Covid and nothing else - as you said, dying *of* Covid as compared to dying *with* Covid.

Nevertheless, the overall stats are still relevant as a warning. The elderly or those with pre-existing conditions need to be extra careful not to get COVID, because their bodies have less resources to fight it - or any other virus, even ordinary flu. Thus, the likelihood of them dying is greater.

Just as with other medical problems. For example, a history of heart disease in the family means that you're more likely to develop heart problems, but knowing this, you can take extra precautions e.g. adjust one's lifestyle, eating habits, meds. 

So, let us look at the stats for the elderly and those with pre-existing conditions as a likelihood; as a warning to take extra precautions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

YeOldeOke said:


> @Silver I don't normally go in depth into a discussion that in my opinion has been overwhelmingly proven, especially one that has the scope and span of this one. But out of respect for you I will post a series of randomly selected graphs I just grabbed to raise a few of the points. I stress a few, there are many many more angles that come into play in this debate, these are not what convinced me we are watching a misguided (or guided) frenzy of epic proportions.
> 
> The danger here is that people think this is what I base my views on. It is not. It is a whole lot more, too much to argue. At my age time is limited, the clock is ticking.
> 
> 
> Bear with me and all the graphs please. In random order.
> 
> View attachment 199313
> 
> 
> View attachment 199314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note people tend to die more the older they are, no surprises there. Also note that dying with Covid and dying of Covid are two totally different things, but all get lumped under Covid deaths. This is not a conspiracy theory, this is established and acknowledged fact. Sorry, I'm not also going hunting for those. What anyone believes is not my responsibility, it's theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 199315
> 
> 
> Interesting that last line innit, taking into account the 'with' and 'from' issue.
> 
> 
> View attachment 199316
> 
> 
> Same with/from issue. Note with/without underlying conditions columns. Again, dying with Covid = Covid death.
> 
> Your old, you die, probably with underlying conditions, thats just life. With or without Covid. With Covid your a stat, without, who cares.
> 
> View attachment 199317
> 
> 
> Males die younger than females, who'dathunk. I like the 'known sex' at the top, very woke.
> OK, this one may be arguable, but I'll leave it in for entertainment.
> 
> 
> Point of all my posting, from the original above, is context. Everybody runs around brandishing stats, questionable stats, with no context. At least be honest, (I'm NOT aiming this at you but to this whole mess) and balance with context and I may respect the view.




Thanks very much for the comments and graphs @YeOldeOke

I will go through them and study them when I get a chance and revert back if I have questions or comments.

I think this whole COVID pandemic is very scary. Reason for me is that my wife is immune compromised and has been battling with some severe health issues the past year.

I also became a father 2 years ago and I don’t want my wife to die because then my son won’t have a mother.

So the more I can understand about the risks that COViD presents the better for me.

In the meantime I will continue to err on the side of caution until I understand what’s going on better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

Hooked said:


> @YeOldeOke I get your point about the hype. If one had to remove the stats pertaining to the elderly and pre-existing conditions and focus *only* on individuals who were otherwise healthy and below 60, then there would be a true picture of deaths *because of* Covid and nothing else - as you said, dying *of* Covid as compared to dying *with* Covid.
> 
> Nevertheless, the overall stats are still relevant as a warning. The elderly or those with pre-existing conditions need to be extra careful not to get COVID, because their bodies have less resources to fight it - or any other virus, even ordinary flu. Thus, the likelihood of them dying is greater.
> 
> Just as with other medical problems. For example, a history of heart disease in the family means that you're more likely to develop heart problems, but knowing this, you can take extra precautions e.g. adjust one's lifestyle, eating habits, meds.
> 
> So, let us look at the stats for the elderly and those with pre-existing conditions as a likelihood; as a warning to take extra precautions.


I agree 100%, but it's a bit redundant isn't it. It is as you say, true for flu and a ton of other issues, why even have to state it. Not you, but generally all over the world, this 'look after your elderly' is stated as a sort of camouflage argument for the fact that normal healthy people up to about 60 have very little to nothing to fear of this virus, probably less than your common garden variety flu. The redundant statement is a screaming, flashing neon sign in giant letters: I have no valid argument for my position. These redundant statements have become the norm - outside of covid issues as well - for pushing terrifyingly weak arguments that millions succumb to.

You find it in a plethora of critical societal issues today, and is threatening the very basis of our civilization - no small issue. Blame the terrible education of the last 50-60 years.

ALL civilizations in ALL of human history have fallen. It's time we arrest the hubris that stupidity brings before it once again crashes. I watch this unfold, which is why I get so angry when I see it so blatantly paraded. I have a daughter I leave behind that may have to live through this.

Not looking for bloody ag shames, there are many millions worse off than me. I am in the very high risk group. If I catch it, I'm probably goners. No biggie, I had my life. But I'm not some healthy young heartless buck shouting let the old die.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

YeOldeOke said:


> I agree 100%, but it's a bit redundant isn't it. It is as you say, true for flu and a ton of other issues, why even have to state it. Not you, but generally all over the world, this 'look after your elderly' is stated as a sort of camouflage argument for the fact that normal healthy people up to about 60 have very little to nothing to fear of this virus, probably less than your common garden variety flu. The redundant statement is a screaming, flashing neon sign in giant letters: I have no valid argument for my position. These redundant statements have become the norm - outside of covid issues as well - for pushing terrifyingly weak arguments that millions succumb to.
> 
> You find it in a plethora of critical societal issues today, and is threatening the very basis of our civilization - no small issue. Blame the terrible education of the last 50-60 years.


One thing that this episode has proven:

People with a below average IQ should be prevented from occupying leadership positions. 

And that is all I have to say about that.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## YeOldeOke

Raindance said:


> One thing that this episode has proven:
> 
> People with a below average IQ should be prevented from occupying leadership positions.
> 
> And that is all I have to say about that.
> 
> Regards


There are no more leaders. The closest thing you'll get to one is probably Trump, love him or hate him. There are only scumbags rising to the top, a result of the societal values promoted during the last 30-50 years. A bloody trophy for everyone.

Care for the weak, look after the weak, help the weak grow strong. But allow the weak to rise to the top and all of society crashes.

/Rant/s over. I'll get me nightgown and go have coffee.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Just remember, for some people financially the lock down does not have much effect, others are really struggling and the struggle might effect their arguments.
I worked at clients yesterday that used to live in a 4-5mil house in fancy estate. They in the Travel business and lost everything, they now living with their parents in a small room and their kids sleep in the tv room.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Kopdoek has spoken...
*South Africa won’t rush to lift lockdown as it’s trying to avoid a ‘Black October’: Dlamini-Zuma*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...black-october-dlamini-zuma/?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> Kopdoek has spoken...
> *South Africa won’t rush to lift lockdown as it’s trying to avoid a ‘Black October’: Dlamini-Zuma*
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...black-october-dlamini-zuma/?source=newsletter



Covid-19 has shown itself incapable of killing this number of people since it preys on co- morbidities and not healthy immune systems. NDZ is scare mongering and should be prosecuted for spreading false information.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Oh my word @ARYANTO
> What’s going on? I may have missed other posts about renovations but when will this be complete?


@Silver the house is 90 years old and the wooden floor in the bedroom was tired , there was a little round window up in one wall without reason , that's gone , a corner window is ALWAYS a pain to get covered properly . Thus - floors out , windows closed up , major sliding door with windows moving in ,
new floor with woodgrain tiles and a whole new electrical set up. Outside will be a small private patio and a ramp up to the main stoep. This will take about a fortnight to complete It's cramped and dusty, can't wait for the final result !

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> @Silver the house is 90 years old and the wooden floor in the bedroom was tired , there was a little round window up in one wall without reason , that's gone , a corner window is ALWAYS a pain to get covered properly . Thus - floors out , windows closed up , major sliding door with windows moving in ,
> new floor with woodgrain tiles and a whole new electrical set up. Outside will be a small private patio and a ramp up to the main stoep. This will take about a fortnight to complete It's cramped and dusty, can't wait for the final result !



Ah that must be tough to endure the upside down while renovations are taking place
But I assume it will be worth it and hope it’s all good when done

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Man I've missed a lot in this forum! Spent the last few days getting all my paperwork and the Mine premises in order for my big DMR inspection today.

Comorbidity is unfortunately the key factor here. If you look at something like HIV and AIDS, no one actually dies from either. They are just more susceptible to die from a generic illness than normal healthier people._ "The most common *comorbidities* amongst patients with *HIV* include: diabetes mellitus, cardiovascular disease (CVD, e.g. hypertension), respiratory diseases (e.g. chronic obstructive pulmonary diseases and pneumonia), and hepatic diseases (hepatitis B and C)."_ 

No body has been blase about HIV/AIDS, we can't be blase about the SARS Cov-2 Pathogen (Covid-19, Corona, Kung-Flu, etc...). Especially in our country where we have an existing struggle with large numbers of the community being immunocompromised and/or living with MDR TB.

Just my humble opinion. Having access to both friends and family in the medical profession, it is clear that it is more than just "hype" or a "scamdemic".

The current lockdown regulations are very crippling for our economy, it is devastating, and it should not have gone this far. Our "leaders" have turned this crisis into a political power struggle. I still stand by my original statement that the initial Lockdown and the first extension of it was necessary for the health system to ready themselves, everything after that so far has been political mumbo-jumbo at best. 
Main thing to take away from this is: Be vigilant, wear your mask and wash your hands regularly (Like you should have been doing in the first place) and maintain a social distance where possible.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

YeOldeOke said:


> This is terrible. The end is nigh. Batten down the hatches, hide your ass!!!!
> 
> Death toll 'due to Covid-19' 477,371 deaths as of June 23, 2020, 20:51 GMT.
> 
> Damn, that's a lot!!! Amper half a million nogal! Hide!!!!!! Give all the power to the scumbags!!!!! We jus wanna be safe!!!
> 
> Thats for about 6 months. If you were dying of a heart attack while having ye olde Covid, you are a Covid death. First Covid death in Texas was a 93 or 97 yr old man. Poor sod, he had his whole life ahead of him, sob.
> 
> Ave life expectancy in SA 64.1 yrs. The country with the most deaths USA ave LE 78.9 yrs. Ave Cov death age USA something like 75-85+
> 
> Whaddacrockoshit.
> 
> Oh yea. 6 months +- 477371 covid-chuck-everything-in-there deaths worldwide.
> World population 7.8 billion.
> Do the friggen math!!!!! Me rusty calculator says death rate 0.006% +- after 6+ crazy months.
> 
> Oooo the lockdown worked!!! We saved the planet!!!!
> 
> Go play in the traffic, I for one am gatvol.
> 
> Be safe out there comrades. Wear yer mask n wash yer paws! Dont want you to become one of the microscopic statistics now do we.




I find it funny that people get so obsessed about masks, the masks are mainly there to protect other people from catching the infection from you, which is you know kind of considerate and empathetic, a lot of cultures before this it's seen as respectful to wear a mask when infected with a respiratory pathogen so as not to spread to others, and those countries generally have lower flu transmission rates.

Again a lot has been said when comparing this to seasonal flu, and maybe there's also a point in that, if people were kinder and more respectful to each other, flu wouldn't spread as much and kill as much.

I'm also sort of glad hand washing has taken off, it's one of the ways things like hepatitis spreads, fecal matter under the nails and on the hands. Maybe if people you know were more caring about others and cleaned properly they wouldn't be a statistic to other diseases never mind SARS-COV-2.

While medical professionals are human beings and prone to the same flaws, they aren't as dumb as youtube would like you to believe, they can differentiate between a heart attack that was imminent and one that was caused by an infection, in fact a child died here that was infected and they specifically didn't count that death because an autopsy showed that it was due to other issues. It's the same as the autopsies showing massive CNS damage but also stating that most of the patients didn't die from that. Something that personally I would not like is CNS damage and then have to live out my life with. Another aspect that people haven't looked at because we don't know the full scope yet, is what will this do to my body if I survive?

I also am not quite understanding the "logic" of it only kills old people (which isn't true), what if those people did have two or so years extra to live, are they denied that, should we just euthanize everyone over 60 right now and save us the trouble because they were going to die "soon" anyways? Never mind that a lot of those "old" people were introduced to the virus via routes from people not at "high risk". Hell we are all going to die at some point, should we just write off murder, car accidents etc because they were all going to die? It's been well documented that mean global areas are experiencing way higher excess deaths at this time of year than usual. So while SARS-COV-2 hasn't killed off everyone, it's a new way to die, so people are still going to die as usual AND then more from this. 

I get that the current situation is frustrating and even destructive to a lot of people, and there are groups taking advantage of it, but we need to learn to respect the disease for what it is.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's good for the body, the mind and the soul! The beginning of a beautiful Bone Broth! SWAMBO and I love a good broth, especially in these colder months.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> I find it funny that people get so obsessed about masks, the masks are mainly there to protect other people from catching the infection from you, which is you know kind of considerate and empathetic, a lot of cultures before this it's seen as respectful to wear a mask when infected with a respiratory pathogen so as not to spread to others, and those countries generally have lower flu transmission rates.
> 
> Again a lot has been said when comparing this to seasonal flu, and maybe there's also a point in that, if people were kinder and more respectful to each other, flu wouldn't spread as much and kill as much.
> 
> I'm also sort of glad hand washing has taken off, it's one of the ways things like hepatitis spreads, fecal matter under the nails and on the hands. Maybe if people you know were more caring about others and cleaned properly they wouldn't be a statistic to other diseases never mind SARS-COV-2.
> 
> While medical professionals are human beings and prone to the same flaws, they aren't as dumb as youtube would like you to believe, they can differentiate between a heart attack that was imminent and one that was caused by an infection, in fact a child died here that was infected and they specifically didn't count that death because an autopsy showed that it was due to other issues. It's the same as the autopsies showing massive CNS damage but also stating that most of the patients didn't die from that. Something that personally I would not like is CNS damage and then have to live out my life with. Another aspect that people haven't looked at because we don't know the full scope yet, is what will this do to my body if I survive?
> 
> I also am not quite understanding the "logic" of it only kills old people (which isn't true), what if those people did have two or so years extra to live, are they denied that, should we just euthanize everyone over 60 right now and save us the trouble because they were going to die "soon" anyways? Never mind that a lot of those "old" people were introduced to the virus via routes from people not at "high risk". Hell we are all going to die at some point, should we just write off murder, car accidents etc because they were all going to die? It's been well documented that mean global areas are experiencing way higher excess deaths at this time of year than usual. So while SARS-COV-2 hasn't killed off everyone, it's a new way to die, so people are still going to die as usual AND then more from this.
> 
> I get that the current situation is frustrating and even destructive to a lot of people, and there are groups taking advantage of it, but we need to learn to respect the disease for what it is.


Ons that note... Less people I know that usually suffers from seasonal flu, never had the flu yet to date!
So this washing hands and wearing masks might have a possible positive effect all together. 
I would hate to think they never really washed their hands properly before and personal hygiene has increased by just using extra disinfectant.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Jengz

stevie g said:


> do you any links to sources about the hospitals? I ask because I stay with a paramedic and the hospitals he works are still not filling up with covid victims.
> 
> Just asking not trying to start a argument.


A number of my family members and close friends are Doctors, this is no false information nor threats coming in. Shit is real out there. My sister comes home daily and reports the situation as it is unfolding in her hospital and its rather scary.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## r0ckf1re

M.Adhir said:


> Dinner is Served
> Chicken Curry Chip Cheese and Chilli
> Rotis Bigger than a small country.
> 
> In the middle of all this my bank account got cleaned out due to a series of fast online fraudulent transactions. Dozens of transactions in a 10 minute period.
> Strangely enough not a single authentication or approval request came to my phone/ banking app.
> But the messages showing the debits were all streaming in. So annoyed! And so broke now while they take their sweet time investigating
> 
> View attachment 197896
> View attachment 197897



Only 6 chillies. 

I keed, looks awsome bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's good for the body, the mind and the soul! The beginning of a beautiful Bone Broth! SWAMBO and I love a good broth, especially in these colder months.
> View attachment 199397



Now you’re talking! There are always things to look forward to in winter, and for me, soup making is up at the top of the list.

For the hell of it, here’s one of the quickest:

Boil up a large chicken carcass in a couple of liters of water (or some wings/thighs, anything bony), season for stock. Remove chicken, shred off the meat & return to the pot together with a tin of chopped tomatoes and a (small) jar of crunchy peanut butter. Add some hot sauce for a bit of a kick if you fancy. Simmer for an hour, check seasoning, serve.

Stupidly simple, even for soup.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Jengz said:


> A number of my family members and close friends are Doctors, this is no false information nor threats coming in. Shit is real out there. My sister comes home daily and reports the situation as it is unfolding in her hospital and its rather scary.



Unfortunately I'm not allowed to post pics due to a confidentiality clause. But there is no other way to describe the 3000 to 5000 (sometimes even more) swabs that gets lined up during a 12 hour shift. It's a sight to behold.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> I've been watching the graphs as well. Google's Covid-19 is very handy with all the countries and provinces separately.
> 
> What I have been looking for is that moment our cases doubles in 7 days. Italy, UK and New York's health systems started taking strain at that moment. We were at 12 days a few days ago but we are now doubling after 15 days. Might not be the peak yet, just some statistical variance.
> 
> What is interesting, Western Cape never had that rapid increase. Gauteng is standing at 10 days doubling of cases currently. A little bit more and we might reach that point of danger (I'm sure there's a word for it, should have listened in stats class). The smaller provinces are also showing sharp increases currently. As @Grand Guru say, we are in for a bumpy ride these next couple of weeks.



Cumulative total for Gauteng on 24 June: 26,156
Cumulative total for Gauteng on 16 June: 13,023

Numbers are doubling every 8 days now. 

But it could be that there was a delay due to the taxi strike on Monday and now catching up. So will have to see what things look like over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

DavyH said:


> Now you’re talking! There are always things to look forward to in winter, and for me, soup making is up at the top of the list.
> 
> For the hell of it, here’s one of the quickest:
> 
> Boil up a large chicken carcass in a couple of liters of water (or some wings/thighs, anything bony), season for stock. Remove chicken, shred off the meat & return to the pot together with a tin of chopped tomatoes and a (small) jar of crunchy peanut butter. Add some hot sauce for a bit of a kick if you fancy. Simmer for an hour, check seasoning, serve.
> 
> Stupidly simple, even for soup.



@DavyH Peanut butter? Seriously? I'll try that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's good for the body, the mind and the soul! The beginning of a beautiful Bone Broth! SWAMBO and I love a good broth, especially in these colder months.
> View attachment 199397



Why the "dislike" @adriaanh? Maybe it was a slip-o-the-finger.

@Dela Rey Steyn Help please! I'm pretty useless in the kitchen (I need a recipe to make toast) and your broth looks soooo good! What liquid do you use? Just water?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> @DavyH Peanut butter? Seriously? I'll try that!



Yep, you can use it in lots of West African and Thai recipes for a quick workaround. This one really sticks to your ribs

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## adriaanh

Hooked said:


> Why the "dislike" @adriaanh? Maybe it was a slip-o-the-finger.
> 
> @Dela Rey Steyn Help please! I'm pretty useless in the kitchen (I need a recipe to make toast) and your broth looks soooo good! What liquid do you use? Just water?


Yeah def a finger slip, sorry @Dela Rey Steyn
Thanks for the lookout @Hooked

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> Why the "dislike" @adriaanh? Maybe it was a slip-o-the-finger.
> 
> @Dela Rey Steyn Help please! I'm pretty useless in the kitchen (I need a recipe to make toast) and your broth looks soooo good! What liquid do you use? Just water?



Sure @Hooked,

I made a big batch, to freeze for later as well, you can scale down to your needs. Broth is VERY watery, we drink it as a hot drink.

500g -1kg of meaty bones with lots of marrow or marrow bones
4x Large carrots, chopped
2x cups of chopped celery
2x large onions, chopped
half punnet of brown mushrooms
3x cloves of garlic, peeled and chopped
2 sprigs of rosemary
3 sprigs of thyme
freshly ground black pepper and salt to taste
The herbs can be any combination of herbs that you like or dried herbs, depends on your preference and availability at your local store.
you can also add some chilies if you want some heat.

drizzle generously with olive or canola oil, and roast for about 30mins in the oven.
Transfer to a large pot or slow cooker, ad about 500ml of chicken stock, half cup of apple cider vinegar and 3l of water (water can be less if you want it more "hearty")
On the stove top: Bring to a boil and keep it there for about 15 minutes, lower the heat and let it simmer for 2-3hours.
Slow Cooker: Low and slow for as long as you can. 

The Apple cider vinegar helps to extract more nutrients from the bones and marrow. This takes a while to cook, but the longer it goes the better.

You can strain it for a straight forward drink or keep the bits (sans bones) like SWAMBO and myself.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Sure @Hooked,
> 
> I made a big batch, to freeze for later as well, you can scale down to your needs. Broth is VERY watery, we drink it as a hot drink.
> 
> 500g -1kg of meaty bones with lots of marrow or marrow bones
> 4x Large carrots, chopped
> 2x cups of chopped celery
> 2x large onions, chopped
> half punnet of brown mushrooms
> 3x cloves of garlic, peeled and chopped
> 2 sprigs of rosemary
> 3 sprigs of thyme
> freshly ground black pepper and salt to taste
> The herbs can be any combination of herbs that you like or dried herbs, depends on your preference and availability at your local store.
> you can also add some chilies if you want some heat.
> 
> drizzle generously with olive or canola oil, and roast for about 30mins in the oven.
> Transfer to a large pot or slow cooker, ad about 500ml of chicken stock, half cup of apple cider vinegar and 3l of water (water can be less if you want it more "hearty")
> On the stove top: Bring to a boil and keep it there for about 15 minutes, lower the heat and let it simmer for 2-3hours.
> Slow Cooker: Low and slow for as long as you can.
> 
> The Apple cider vinegar helps to extract more nutrients from the bones and marrow. This takes a while to cook, but the longer it goes the better.
> 
> You can strain it for a straight forward drink or keep the bits (sans bones) like SWAMBO and myself.



Ohhhh thank you so much for taking the trouble to type out the recipe @Dela Rey Steyn! You're a star!!! This is exactly what I need - I also like to drink broth from a mug while I go about my day. I'll just pop everything into my slow cooker (the best thing that I've ever bought in my life) and leave it to do its thing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> Ohhhh thank you so much for taking the trouble to type out the recipe @Dela Rey Steyn! You're a star!!! This is exactly what I need - I also like to drink broth from a mug while I go about my day. I'll just pop everything into my slow cooker (the best thing that I've ever bought in my life) and leave it to do its thing.



remember to roast it before you do, it is much more flavoursome and nutritious that way.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

adriaanh said:


> Yeah def a finger slip, sorry @Dela Rey Steyn
> Thanks for the lookout @Hooked



No stress bud, didn't take any offense, a lot of people do not like soups and broths, so I did not think anything of it

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Expect a tax hike. Give away millions to the lazy and then recover it from the hard working people

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/g...f-r40-billion-over-the-next-four-years-2020-6

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Expect a tax hike. Give away millions to the lazy and then recover it from the hard working people
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/g...f-r40-billion-over-the-next-four-years-2020-6
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk




It'll be worse than they have factored in, they assume people are used to being abused, but so many people who can will be packing their bags and pissing off as soon as they can.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Just wonder who is going to be employed “enough” for them to actually tax.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Day ...?
Back from work , had to do a quick job and now home again till who knows ? Building still in full swing , EVERYTHING is dusty , still need about 2 more loads to fill up the floor and then the compacting and leveling , it's nice to see how a dream becomes a reality .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## alex1501

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Expect a tax hike. Give away millions to the lazy and then recover it from the hard working people
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/g...f-r40-billion-over-the-next-four-years-2020-6
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



So, it's going to look something like:

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Cognet-Vapour

at my Original Job we lost our jobs due to financial issues announced jan this year only getting my money end of this month.

Lucky I chose volunteer (could of gone to sister company without same benefits) and they ended up paying us more than what we worked out.

Just 6 months of waiting and 6 months of loss of income (comms) then this stupid Virus comes along Ive been tracking since Jan and the country and world gone mad.

I'm just sitting at home since the kids got sent home watching Nick Jr all day everyday for sanity reasons.

Lucky I still have cotton and nicotine to make juice for myself but wish i bought another 500ml of nicotine before but learning how to cook better.. perfected making pancakes french style (figured it out too) learning to make jam at the moment hoping to sell on the side for extra bucks cause why not and i love jam.

vape wise my coils are burning like mad latley and when i cleaned it looked like i kill a layer of it ...

but i have been fortunate being at home i know people in worse situations and i feel for them but once this is done and over with i swear im having a massive family gathering

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Feliks Karp said:


> It'll be worse than they have factored in, they assume people are used to being abused, but so many people who can will be packing their bags and pissing off as soon as they can.


I wish my company allows me to work from india. I will be happy to still pay taxes here. But at least I can save on rent, household expenses etc. 
For example instead of r900 for internet a month I will be paying only r100 a month for the double the internet speed in mumbai. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> Now you’re talking! There are always things to look forward to in winter, and for me, soup making is up at the top of the list.
> 
> For the hell of it, here’s one of the quickest:
> 
> Boil up a large chicken carcass in a couple of liters of water (or some wings/thighs, anything bony), season for stock. Remove chicken, shred off the meat & return to the pot together with a tin of chopped tomatoes and a (small) jar of crunchy peanut butter. Add some hot sauce for a bit of a kick if you fancy. Simmer for an hour, check seasoning, serve.
> 
> Stupidly simple, even for soup.



Great stuff bro! However I don't wait for rain to make some soup. It's the food of gods

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> No stress bud, didn't take any offense, a lot of people do not like soups and broths, so I did not think anything of it


What? Who cares! More for us!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Morning gang , another day in the dust bowl , sand and dust everywhere , after this exercise , I am going to need a cleaning crew to un dust the whole house...got a notification from the bank , salary paid over , a whopping R1500 , for the few hrs I went in the last 2 weeks, must I laugh or cry in my Coke ? At least I still have a job , sort of .Happy Friday btw.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

DoH - country ‘s coronavirus deaths
Case Data:

Province Total cases for 24 June 2020 
Eastern Cape- 19214 17,2
Free State- 889 0,8
Gauteng- 26156 23,4
KwaZulu-Natal- 6075 5,4
Limpopo- 670 0,6
Mpumalanga- 713 0,6
North West- 2618 2,3
Northern Cape- 299 0,3
Western Cape- 55162 49,3
Unknown- 0 0,0
Total- 111796 100,0

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Good news for STEAM gamers :
*Great games to buy in the Steam Summer Sale*.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gaming/357645-great-games-to-buy-in-the-steam-summer-sale.html

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## AKS

So,BATSA case scheduled to be heard on Tuesday 30 June, has been postponed to 5/6 August.
Article on news24...

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Ok 15:00 Friday afternoon , now waiting for steel supports and lintels to arrive , looking good at this stage
- whole house was jumping while they compacted the floor  The Dulux colour of the year is Tranquil dawn - that's the greenish one , will be the main colour , set off by a charcoal accent wall , not brownish as in pic.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 199553
> Ok 15:00 Friday afternoon , now waiting for steel supports and lintels to arrive , looking good at this stage
> - whole house was jumping while they compacted the floor  The Dulux colour of the year is Tranquil dawn - that's the greenish one , will be the main colour , set off by a charcoal accent wall , not brownish as in pic.



love those ceilings

Reactions: Agree 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Received my special facemasks today. Helps with social distancing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/motoring/357765-big-petrol-price-increase-coming-next-week.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> View attachment 199567

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> View attachment 199567



Turd souffle comes to mind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

A f.ing bat soup undoubtedly

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> View attachment 199567

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jengz

Hooked said:


> View attachment 199567


A KARAMONK! The slamse Capetonians will know!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Me, my boy and a friend and his son went fishing today.
Some observations
First time in my life I needed( or let us say was asked for) a fishing license( luckily we had)
You could always fish where you like, now they have rules and fishing spots are numbered and you cant even choose, They tell you where to go. Funny thing is there is about 60 spots and there were about 25 cars. But they started at spot one and everyone was stacked at one side of dam and the whole other side was open. Some brains don't work, so with social distancing they now have rules and congest everyone in one area.
Never did 30min pass when some police or traffic vehicle did not drive past to look for offenders. Now what puzzles me is in town 20, 100 etc stand in queue 1m apart, taxis, vehicles are full of people less than 1m apart in a closed environment. You never see police. But I stand in the open air at a dam with the closest person 20-50m from me, but there is constant policing for the 50 people that is there for the day

Not a single fish, but man was it good to sit in the open, even the cold wind could not spoil it. It was -2 degrees when we arrived at 5H30, better than work or sitting at home, Sommer going again in the next week or two

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 199574
> 
> Me, my boy and a friend and his son went fishing today.
> Some observations
> First time in my life I needed( or let us say was asked for) a fishing license( luckily we had)
> You could always fish where you like, now they have rules and fishing spots are numbered and you cant even choose, They tell you where to go. Funny thing is there is about 60 spots and there were about 25 cars. But they started at spot one and everyone was stacked at one side of dam and the whole other side was open. Some brains don't work, so with social distancing they now have rules and congest everyone in one area.
> Never did 30min pass when some police or traffic vehicle did not drive past to look for offenders. Now what puzzles me is in town 20, 100 etc stand in queue 1m apart, taxis, vehicles are full of people less than 1m apart in a closed environment. You never see police. But I stand in the open air at a dam with the closest person 20-50m from me, but there is constant policing for the 50 people that is there for the day
> 
> Not a single fish, but man was it good to sit in the open, even the cold wind could not spoil it. It was -2 degrees when we arrived at 5H30, better than work or sitting at home, Sommer going again in the next week or two


Rietvlei, many a fisherman has exchanged his kit for ballet shoes at that dam, she is a cruel mistress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Jengz said:


> A KARAMONK! The slamse Capetonians will know!



Have no idea what that is!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Cognet-Vapour

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I wish my company allows me to work from india. I will be happy to still pay taxes here. But at least I can save on rent, household expenses etc.
> For example instead of r900 for internet a month I will be paying only r100 a month for the double the internet speed in mumbai.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



Miss going to France but what i dont miss is finding out what things cost Communication wise... holy vapour data is next to nothing

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Cognet-Vapour

ARYANTO said:


> Good news for STEAM gamers :
> *Great games to buy in the Steam Summer Sale*.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gaming/357645-great-games-to-buy-in-the-steam-summer-sale.html



I donno hey last few years they lacking on sales Im a Steam Trading card horder as well but the sales look ...meh DMC HD Collection not even on sale..

even 50% off seems expensive i dont see 75% off these days...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Rietvlei, many a fisherman has exchanged his kit for ballet shoes at that dam, she is a cruel mistress.


My friend is a big( or let me say serious fisherman). On the other stand next to him was a lady fishing on her own, She was the only one the whole day to catch a fish, she got 2. We helped her to land them in the net. And to rub it in even more, both carps was in the 8kg range. She did not even weigh them and claimed "Ahg another small one" HEHE most average anglers have not even caught a 8kg carp

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Adephi said:


> Received my special facemasks today. Helps with social distancing.
> 
> View attachment 199565


I was looking for those, where did u find them ? 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 199574
> 
> Me, my boy and a friend and his son went fishing today.
> Some observations
> First time in my life I needed( or let us say was asked for) a fishing license( luckily we had)
> You could always fish where you like, now they have rules and fishing spots are numbered and you cant even choose, They tell you where to go. Funny thing is there is about 60 spots and there were about 25 cars. But they started at spot one and everyone was stacked at one side of dam and the whole other side was open. Some brains don't work, so with social distancing they now have rules and congest everyone in one area.
> Never did 30min pass when some police or traffic vehicle did not drive past to look for offenders. Now what puzzles me is in town 20, 100 etc stand in queue 1m apart, taxis, vehicles are full of people less than 1m apart in a closed environment. You never see police. But I stand in the open air at a dam with the closest person 20-50m from me, but there is constant policing for the 50 people that is there for the day
> 
> Not a single fish, but man was it good to sit in the open, even the cold wind could not spoil it. It was -2 degrees when we arrived at 5H30, better than work or sitting at home, Sommer going again in the next week or two



lovely photo @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> Have no idea what that is!


It is a small, very potent spicy biscuit from Cape Malay origins. Had them as a child growing up in the Northern Cape as well. Acquired taste, if you like cardamom you would like these. ONE biscuit is usually more than enough.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DavyH

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 199574
> 
> Me, my boy and a friend and his son went fishing today.
> Some observations
> First time in my life I needed( or let us say was asked for) a fishing license( luckily we had)
> You could always fish where you like, now they have rules and fishing spots are numbered and you cant even choose, They tell you where to go. Funny thing is there is about 60 spots and there were about 25 cars. But they started at spot one and everyone was stacked at one side of dam and the whole other side was open. Some brains don't work, so with social distancing they now have rules and congest everyone in one area.
> Never did 30min pass when some police or traffic vehicle did not drive past to look for offenders. Now what puzzles me is in town 20, 100 etc stand in queue 1m apart, taxis, vehicles are full of people less than 1m apart in a closed environment. You never see police. But I stand in the open air at a dam with the closest person 20-50m from me, but there is constant policing for the 50 people that is there for the day
> 
> Not a single fish, but man was it good to sit in the open, even the cold wind could not spoil it. It was -2 degrees when we arrived at 5H30, better than work or sitting at home, Sommer going again in the next week or two



Coincidentally, this just came up on Facebook -

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I was looking for those, where did u find them ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



https://www.zazzberry.co.za/

Just order a couple of extra filters as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

And this is why things are looking as they do over in 'Murica.

Anti-maskers in Florida have their say.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> And this is why things are looking as they do over in 'Murica.
> 
> Anti-maskers in Florida have their say.



I would laugh, but this is just so ignorant, that it's actually frightening.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 199553
> Ok 15:00 Friday afternoon , now waiting for steel supports and lintels to arrive , looking good at this stage
> - whole house was jumping while they compacted the floor  The Dulux colour of the year is Tranquil dawn - that's the greenish one , will be the main colour , set off by a charcoal accent wall , not brownish as in pic.



How'zt bro. You've been busy.
Just a word of advice. Make sure they put plastic in that floor before they pour concrete.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SWAMBO has been at the Hospital the whole day. They are currently at capacity and have a shortage of staff. Had another death of a positive patient 2 days ago. Patient was admitted for respiratory distress, immediate swab was taken. Patient died before her test results came back. I'm going to have a few lonely nights in the next couples of weeks. Keeping myself busy with some DIY.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> How'zt bro. You've been busy.
> Just a word of advice. Make sure they put plastic in that floor before they pour concrete.


Thanx , that's the plan , and 1000% waterproofing all the walls , fed up with rising damp and peeling paint , previous painters made a royal fxkup with the waterproofing.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> love those ceilings


Me too. I think that's just epic if its still original.
If not it's still epic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> View attachment 199568


Is that a lunchbar in the sandwich

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

I still hear people saying that the don't fear SARS-COV-2 because of the low mortality rate. Yet the largest Ebola (something with a very high mortality rate) outbreak killed 11 000 people over two years, and here we sit 6 months in at the tip of 500 000 deaths with no herd immunity in sight. Even then death is not the only outcome from something that can hijack cells from just about every organ in your body.

I wonder if humanity will ever see the forest for the trees.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> I still hear people saying that the don't fear SARS-COV-2 because of the low mortality rate. Yet the largest Ebola (something with a very high mortality rate) outbreak killed 11 000 people over two years, and here we sit 6 months in at the tip of 500 000 deaths with no herd immunity in sight. Even then death is not the only outcome from something that can hijack cells from just about every organ in your body.
> 
> I wonder if humanity will ever see the forest for the trees.



Those are the ones we will forfeit to natural selection. peace made!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DavyH

Feliks Karp said:


> I still hear people saying that the don't fear SARS-COV-2 because of the low mortality rate. Yet the largest Ebola (something with a very high mortality rate) outbreak killed 11 000 people over two years, and here we sit 6 months in at the tip of 500 000 deaths with no herd immunity in sight. Even then death is not the only outcome from something that can hijack cells from just about every organ in your body.
> 
> I wonder if humanity will ever see the forest for the trees.



There’s plenty to be afraid of, but mass starvation is far, far worse. We can’t afford to be flippant about COVID-19, but at the same time we cannot afford to allow it to rule our lives. Food riots alone would result in far more deaths than the disease could possibly manage.

South Africa’s problems have been compounded by a woefully inept government where good intentions have been perverted by politicians’ lust for power, control and a slice of the pie. The populace are not taking the crisis lightly, but they are rebelling.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Felt good enough (somewhat) to play in the kitchen today.

Chicken Curry, Russo (king soup as some call it) , Buttery Rice ️️️
Cure for a cold day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Felt good enough (somewhat) to play in the kitchen today.
> 
> Chicken Curry, Russo (king soup as some call it) , Buttery Rice ️️️
> Cure for a cold day
> 
> View attachment 199687



M.Adhir proud owner of Chicken Dinner Restaurant!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

@Dela Rey Steyn Armed with your list of ingredients, I drove to Spar on Sat. First item on the list - meaty marrow bones. They didn't have. No ways was I going to drive, in torrential rain, to the wonderful butcher in Darling, so it will have to wait. Pity. It was just the right weather this past weekend for a wholesome broth or soup.

I get so mad when they don't have what I consider to be basic things, but they're ever so proud of the fact that they now stock fancy imported ranges of biscuits etc. Come on! This is a supermarket, not a gourmet boutique.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 199692


For a fee, obviously!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

1st. Course, chilli chicken soup...(food of god's)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Course 2... Chicken curry. (The food of humans)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## mrh

r0ckf1re said:


> Only 6 chillies.
> 
> I keed, looks awsome bro!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for your bad luck! Hope it gets sorted. wonder how they did it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrh

mrh said:


> Sorry for your bad luck! Hope it gets sorted. wonder how they did it...


That was mean t for the guy who got defrauded while eating curry!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 199708



Our numbers are doubling every 14 days now. And if it continue on this rate we will pass Italy and Spain in less than 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Our numbers are doubling every 14 days now. And if it continue on this rate we will pass Italy and Spain in less than 2 weeks.


And all they needed to do was give the people nicotine and they'd gladly sit at home.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Our numbers are doubling every 14 days now. And if it continue on this rate we will pass Italy and Spain in less than 2 weeks.


We are in for a catastrophe and there's nothing we can do stop it. How's the backlog by you @Adephi ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> We are in for a catastrophe and there's nothing we can do stop it. How's the backlog by you @Adephi ?



We had a bit of a backlog this week after the taxi strike. Had one of the 3 machines also out of order but that got sorted fairly quick. But managed to catch everything up over the weekend. We are also busy expanding to handle more samples. So all is looking good on the testing front.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Our numbers are doubling every 14 days now. And if it continue on this rate we will pass Italy and Spain in less than 2 weeks.



Gauteng's numbers are scary at the moment, more active cases than WC. Time for me to put on a new set of filters.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mollie

My boss send me a whatsapp yesterday saying he got the symptoms and is still waiting for his test results
So got at work this morning the other team santized the whole factory and offices

I took all the tools out his office and put in my office so now just wait for his results


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO

When you are too tired and frustrated to cook , run to KOTA JOE's in Edenvale get Zoo biscuit milkshake and a Blondie burger and life is good again 
and a waffle on a stick for dessert.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## stevie g

Adephi said:


> Our numbers are doubling every 14 days now. And if it continue on this rate we will pass Italy and Spain in less than 2 weeks.


 And taxi's will become super spreaders I imagine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> When you are too tired and frustrated to cook , run to KOTA JOE's in Edenvale get Zoo biscuit milkshake and a Blondie burger and life is good again
> and a waffle on a stick for dessert.
> View attachment 199738



They got branches in Edenvale, Boksburg, Wonderboom and UJ. Time for a Road Trip!

Sorry Cape Town...

https://www.kotajoe.co.za/locations

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> When you are too tired and frustrated to cook , run to KOTA JOE's in Edenvale get Zoo biscuit milkshake and a Blondie burger and life is good again
> and a waffle on a stick for dessert.
> View attachment 199738



WOW! I've never even heard of things like that! Wish we had that in CT!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> They got branches in Edenvale, Boksburg, Wonderboom and UJ. Time for a Road Trip!
> 
> Sorry Cape Town...
> 
> https://www.kotajoe.co.za/locations



Pity about CT

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Just to add a little touch to the prevailing confusion 
https://businesstech.co.za/news/government/411531/6-lockdown-changes-announced-for-south-africa/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Room Fogger

Grand Guru said:


> Just to add a little touch to the prevailing confusion
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/government/411531/6-lockdown-changes-announced-for-south-africa/


Seems we have something in common with the virus, we love beaches as well, but not pavements.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Resistance

On Friday (26 June), the minister of Cooperative Governance and Traditional Affairs (Cogta) Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma published a new directive outlining the country’s ‘advanced’ level 3 lockdown regulations.
Cooperative governance and she makes the rules. Come now Mr in charge grow some klokkies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 199784



I still don't believe those KZN numbers!

We published directives today pretty much saying the office will remain closed until end of July at least. The missus has had the same instruction issued. At least we get to spend most of winter in the house without driving in the cold at 6:30am. 

Seems one team at work feels they will be more productive if they are let back into the office though, not sure how that will pan out but I think it's a bad idea.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## blujeenz

Hooked said:


> Pity about CT


Nah, I'd rather live in Cape Town and wear shoes than have a burger.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Raindance

blujeenz said:


> Nah, I'd rather live in Cape Town and wear shoes than have a burger.


Give this man a Bell’s !

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH

blujeenz said:


> Nah, I'd rather live in Cape Town and wear shoes than have a burger.



Is that the only choice down there? I knew salaries were low in CT, but that’s ridiculous...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance

DavyH said:


> Is that the only choice down there? I knew salaries were low in CT, but that’s ridiculous...


@blujeenz , perhaps you need to explain the concept of shoes. Seems some explanation is needed...



Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So citizens are starting to rebel. Soon unemployment will reach 50%. Thousands will die of hunger, even more will die at the hands of the hungry. OOh yes and a few will die of Covid.
What did this lockdown help? Van die wal af in die sloot
As I said from the start. A 3-5 week lockdown should have only started now, actually only when we reach like half a mil infections.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz

Raindance said:


> @blujeenz , perhaps you need to explain the concept of shoes. Seems some explanation is needed...
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


Back in 1981 I spent 2 years in Bloemfontein and various parts in the far north of the country. (SADF)
Turns out a lot of my Afrikaans brothers went around barefoot. So some soutie came up with the joke that everyone north of the Du Toits Kloof mountains lived barefoot.
Guess it was a subtle dig at the less sophisticated, most of the English dudes came from Cape Town and it was a bit of a culture shock seeing how the north lived.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH

blujeenz said:


> Back in 1981 I spent 2 years in Bloemfontein and various parts in the far north of the country. (SADF)
> Turns out a lot of my Afrikaans brothers went around barefoot. So some soutie came up with the joke that everyone north of the Du Toits Kloof mountains lived barefoot.
> Guess it was a subtle dig at the less sophisticated, most of the English dudes came from Cape Town and it was a bit of a culture shock seeing how the north lived.



This.

Our old joke at school went:
'Why do some people want to become spietkops?'
'So they can have shoes, a motorbike and a gun.'

The military was (and still is!) a different kind of education...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> View attachment 199809



Pffft.

To use the Swedish pronunciation, what a bunch of aerosols.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> View attachment 199809



I've seen this on fb as well, but nobody seems to know what it's about or what the demands are. Maybe time to start using the 75k troops for something else other than running after smokers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

blujeenz said:


> Back in 1981 I spent 2 years in Bloemfontein and various parts in the far north of the country. (SADF)
> Turns out a lot of my Afrikaans brothers went around barefoot. So some soutie came up with the joke that everyone north of the Du Toits Kloof mountains lived barefoot.
> Guess it was a subtle dig at the less sophisticated, most of the English dudes came from Cape Town and it was a bit of a culture shock seeing how the north lived.


I can relate, grew up as a maplotter, had to go to shops for shoes and “long pants” for my std 5 prize-giving, in summer nogal, hardest part was high school as we had to wear trousers and shoes every day. 

Good old days where you could judge the temperature based on how blue your toes were,  , did wear shoes in winter but who plays in them.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Mkhize says ‘localised lockdown’ could be used*
Mkhize warned of a “surge” in coronavirus cases – particularly in Gauteng.

“The numbers are picking up, the surge is on the way. Particularly in Gauteng the numbers are locking up faster than anticipated,” he said.

He added that the Western Cape had also seen a surge in cases over the course of June.

“(The Western Cape) in June went up by 40,000 people, but in Gauteng as of last night we are close to 3,000 per day. The problem is too many people getting sick at the same time. We want to plead to people to use the masks, use hand washing and practice social distancing.”

“During the month of July we are going to see larger numbers getting infected, going into August. We are hoping to manage the situation during this time.”
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...-rise-faster-than-expected/?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

blujeenz said:


> Back in 1981 I spent 2 years in Bloemfontein and various parts in the far north of the country. (SADF)
> Turns out a lot of my Afrikaans brothers went around barefoot. So some soutie came up with the joke that everyone north of the Du Toits Kloof mountains lived barefoot.
> Guess it was a subtle dig at the less sophisticated, most of the English dudes came from Cape Town and it was a bit of a culture shock seeing how the north lived.



I wear my safety shoes at work because i have to, rest of the time, I'm a barefoot wanderer, except if i have to go do shopping, then plakkies, but not for too long ne....

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Re construction continuing , the bedroom so far - floor is thrown and awaiting sliding door , need to go tile hunting .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> View attachment 199809




Does anyone know why? Is this a taxi protest or what??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Does anyone know why? Is this a taxi protest or what??



Heard a rumour its the police striking. But nothing concrete.

There's also nothing on SAMWU's fb or website.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Had my first Covid test done yesterday. Test wasn't too bad. The waiting for the result is horrible. 

At least its negative.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> Does anyone know why? Is this a taxi protest or what??


Metro Police strike.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 199803


They still to blame for all the other shht

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...-prepares-for-spike-in-deaths-mkhize-20200630

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

We passed the 150K cases

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Metro Police strike.



Do you know why?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> Do you know why?



they want salary increases, of course

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Went to pick up my meds this morning @ 7 , received a phone call ''#10 is burning'' This house has been a problem for a long time - owner died , daughter didn't want the house and emigrated to Norway , the squatters came and went , police raided the place once a month , we complained about fighting , music, drugs , but nothing ever happened - until this morning ... I arrived back to this scene .My house entrance is where the Metro van is standing .

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Stranger

Eish, not nice. At least you will be warm and you have a mask for the smoke.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## PdT

Anyone know where if any of the open shops have stock of the Aspire Nautilus 1.8ohm BVC coils?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

This was taken by one of our housemates after it started

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> This was taken by one of our housemates after it started
> View attachment 199885



Oh. My. Vape. Looks scary. You're lucky that sparks didn't ignite something at your place @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> This was taken by one of our housemates after it started
> View attachment 199885


Well at least you’ll get rid of the squatters and drug dealers...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger

Scary indeed, hope this does not affect you too much.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I'm sharing this for whatever it's worth
Bev Maclean shared an update on _*Lift the ban on cigarette sales in South Africa*_ Check it out and leave a comment:






* Petition Update *







 
* CALLING ALL SMOKERS !!! *



Hello all you fab smokers and smoker friends

Here is our chance to have our voices heard !

At *6pm* tonight start flooding the president with our demands to have the ban lifted.

Members of the public can submit their questions to President Ramaphosa through the following:
*Community Radio Toll free line:*
*0800 142 446*
Social media using *#PresidentialImbiz*

*President Cyril Ramaphosa will today, 01 July...*

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> I'm sharing this for whatever it's worth
> Bev Maclean shared an update on _*Lift the ban on cigarette sales in South Africa*_ Check it out and leave a comment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Petition Update *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * CALLING ALL SMOKERS !!! *
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all you fab smokers and smoker friends
> 
> Here is our chance to have our voices heard !
> 
> At *6pm* tonight start flooding the president with our demands to have the ban lifted.
> 
> Members of the public can submit their questions to President Ramaphosa through the following:
> *Community Radio Toll free line:
> 0800 142 446*
> Social media using *#PresidentialImbiz*
> 
> *President Cyril Ramaphosa will today, 01 July...*


I didn't even have any urge to listen to this. I switched off the radio.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## DavyH

Resistance said:


> I didn't even have any urge to listen to this. I switched off the radio.



Not worth it. The man is the perfect politician, he’s never answered a question in his life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> Do you know why?


They might have a case against them for brutality which they want wiped off clean

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

Resistance said:


> I didn't even have any urge to listen to this. I switched off the radio.


It was the most .gov thing I ever witnessed, couldn't get the basics of teleconferencing working, massive feedback, massive distortion, and dropped calls. Not one question was answered in even the most basic coherent manner, and the fact that he isn't up to date on the medical literature was a mixture of disappointing and disturbing - I don't expect a leader to be an expert in all fields but I do expect a good jack of all trades. I switched off after the third question.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

If you are waiting for a package...
*Post Office delays due to level 3 lockdown*
SANews 2 July 2020
 
  
If you’ve been waiting a long time for a parcel from the Post Office, the State-owned postal service says it is experiencing hold-ups due to COVID-19 restrictions.

“The SA Post Office would like to advise its customers that mail processing does not take place at the normal rate under lockdown 3 regulations, leading to delays, particularly in international items,” spokesperson Johan Kruger said.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/government/358457-post-office-delays-due-to-level-3-lockdown.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Mollie

I really need help please

I asked my employer this morning about his results and he said its positive

I cant get hold of any hotline nrs they dont answer

We all still at work he is at work the whole day but in his office 
I blocked of his office since monday 

What to do

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

The vaper said:


> I really need help please
> 
> I asked my employer this morning about his results and he said its positive
> 
> I cant get hold of any hotline nrs they dont answer
> 
> We all still at work he is at work the whole day but in his office
> I blocked of his office since monday
> 
> What to do
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



what the hell is he doing at work !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Mollie

vicTor said:


> what the hell is he doing at work !


He doesn't care its all about money my sisters is trying to get in touch with departments to hunt him

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

The vaper said:


> He doesn't care its all about money my sisters is trying to get in touch with departments to hunt him
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Hugo !

roep die polisie !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mollie

vicTor said:


> Hugo !
> 
> roep die polisie !


Eish gaan lank wag Haha

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mollie

But i think I'm going to test myself tomorrow 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DavyH

The vaper said:


> I really need help please
> 
> I asked my employer this morning about his results and he said its positive
> 
> I cant get hold of any hotline nrs they dont answer
> 
> We all still at work he is at work the whole day but in his office
> I blocked of his office since monday
> 
> What to do
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Again no real concern about serious situations from the authorities. If I were you I'd be looking for a new employer if this is the level of concern shown for his employees. Not the easiest thing in the world at the moment, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mollie

DavyH said:


> Again no real concern about serious situations from the authorities. If I were you I'd be looking for a new employer if this is the level of concern shown for his employees. Not the easiest thing in the world at the moment, unfortunately.


I know that is the problem

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RayDeny

Went to a memorial last night for one of our local police officers who passed away due to COVID. These guys do some amazing work with what they have to deal with, awesome seeing so many community members coming out in support of him.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH

RayDeny said:


> Went to a memorial last night for one of our local police officers who passed away due to COVID. These guys do some amazing work with what they have to deal with, awesome seeing so many community members coming out in support of him.
> 
> View attachment 199996



I know we all ***** and moan about the police, but the majority just want to protect the community. I have to say I've never had a bad experience with any police officer (at least since 1994)...

They must be furious about being tasked with enforcing the more ridiculous regulations instead of being allowed to do their real jobs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Adephi

The vaper said:


> I really need help please
> 
> I asked my employer this morning about his results and he said its positive
> 
> I cant get hold of any hotline nrs they dont answer
> 
> We all still at work he is at work the whole day but in his office
> I blocked of his office since monday
> 
> What to do
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



You phone the health department, labour department or police untill you get an answer. 

Alternatively you can stay at home as you do not feel safe at work.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Gringo

The vaper said:


> Eish gaan lank wag Haha
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Moet net nie rook sonder n masker nie... dan is Cele se manne daar in two tic's...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Gringo

The vaper said:


> I really need help please
> 
> I asked my employer this morning about his results and he said its positive
> 
> I cant get hold of any hotline nrs they dont answer
> 
> We all still at work he is at work the whole day but in his office
> I blocked of his office since monday
> 
> What to do
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


On a serious note ...
Phone covid hot line or health department with regard to getting him removed.
As for the rest of you... ( i work for a big corporate comp... and we follow the rules with over compliancy ) its only required to have yourself tested if you feeling ill or if you have been in close contact with effected person for longer than 15min at one time. Maintain 1.5 to 2m distance from each other at all times and do not use same stationary ... lastly sanitize often... ( do this until he is removed.. )

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie

Gringo said:


> On a serious note ...
> Phone covid hot line or health department with regard to getting him removed.
> As for the rest of you... ( i work for a big corporate comp... and we follow the rules with over compliancy ) its only required to have yourself tested if you feeling ill or if you have been in close contact with effected person for longer than 15min at one time. Maintain 1.5 to 2m distance from each other at all times and do not use same stationary ... lastly sanitize often... ( do this until he is removed.. )


Ok but can i go and test myself to be sure for the sake of my family

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gringo

The vaper said:


> Ok but can i go and test myself to be sure for the sake of my family
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Sure bud... not sure about the costs and if you have a medical aid the will cover it... just check... good luck bud

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie

Gringo said:


> Sure bud... not sure about the costs and if you have a medical aid the will cover it... just check... good luck bud


Thanks will do tomorrow at dischem drive thru R850

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Raindance

Is this true or fake?


Live long and Prosper

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

Raindance said:


> Is this true or fake?
> View attachment 200025
> 
> Live long and Prosper



It seems to be true, but I'd like to see some independent opinions on it before I go and perform at the cigarette counter in Spar or P n' P because they won't sell to anyone.

I suspect the big retailers won't have the guts to stand up to government based on this. I also suspect spaza shop owners will have no such concerns.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Raindance said:


> Is this true or fake?
> View attachment 200025
> 
> Live long and Prosper



https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...peal-ruling-on-covid-19-restrictions-50221712

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...t-invalidity-of-lockdown-regulations-20200701

I wouldn't start trading openly with cigs yet...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...peal-ruling-on-covid-19-restrictions-50221712
> 
> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...t-invalidity-of-lockdown-regulations-20200701
> 
> I wouldn't start trading openly with cigs yet...



Yeah 

Neither would I chance explaining to a cop in a roadblock that my goods are now legal because someone lost half a court case.

Best we err on the side of caution with this one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## blujeenz

Raindance said:


> Is this true or fake?
> View attachment 200025
> 
> Live long and Prosper


Seems to be true, but there's fine print attached.


> and gave her 10 days to formally get rid of it. However, this period is only academic and does not overrule the declaration of invalidity.


https://www.libertyfighters.co.za/n...eople-let-us-make-a-toast-with-a-legal-smoke/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos

Can me carrying nicotine be considered academic?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DavyH

Christos said:


> Can me carrying nicotine be considered academic?



Only if it's for educational purposes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> Can me carrying nicotine be considered academic?



If its for educational purposes and you teach us whether we're all gonna get caught or not lol.

On the serious though- been stopped a few times and havent been questioned about the vape in the car.
They have asked if i have any smokes in the car. And if its not Mon-Thurs they also now asked if I have alcohol in the car as well.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Is this true or fake?
> View attachment 200025
> 
> Live long and Prosper



Who was it on our forum who could check whether a post is true or fake? Wasn't it @Dela Rey Steyn?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

The vaper said:


> I really need help please
> 
> I asked my employer this morning about his results and he said its positive
> 
> I cant get hold of any hotline nrs they dont answer
> 
> We all still at work he is at work the whole day but in his office
> I blocked of his office since monday
> 
> What to do
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



@The vaper This is unbelievable! How totally irresponsible of him to come to work, knowing that he's positive. Besides, does he think that the company cannot function without him being there?? What about working from home? 

Suggestion: Contact Cape Talk and tell them the story. They might be able to put you in touch with someone to whom you could report this idiot.

EDIT: I see you're in Pta, so contact 702. This is truly shocking!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...ry-says-ndz-leave-to-appeal-academic-20200702

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Lockdowns, bans, appeals, masks and unrest? Nobody has time for that. But there is always time for some mince and blackbean Burrito's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Mollie

Hooked said:


> @The vaper This is unbelievable! How totally irresponsible of him to come to work, knowing that he's positive. Besides, does he think that the company cannot function without him being there?? What about working from home?
> 
> Suggestion: Contact Cape Talk and tell them the story. They might be able to put you in touch with someone to whom you could report this idiot.
> 
> EDIT: I see you're in Pta, so contact 702. This is truly shocking!!!


I had a discussion with Dept of Health this morning and they said we need to isolate for 14 days and they wanted his nr but i didn't ggive them his nr because it might create problems for me 
But i told my boss that i spoke to them so that he can be aware of it
We had a quick meeting after lunch with the other staff in the factory and they were given a choice either to go home and isolate for 14 days(without salary)or keep on working,the staff choose to work to get an income
However he still doesn't want to isolate at home
And at this stage I'm seeing clients this is way i want to get myself tested 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> Can me carrying nicotine be considered academic?


Rational!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> If its for educational purposes and you teach us whether we're all gonna get caught or not lol.
> 
> On the serious though- been stopped a few times and havent been questioned about the vape in the car.
> They have asked if i have any smokes in the car. And if its not Mon-Thurs they also now asked if I have alcohol in the car as well.



I saw a few traffic officers vaping in public and about two policemen smoking in public. So I don't know how I would answer that question if they asked me. Maybe liquifeid nicotine gum in the tank

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked

The vaper said:


> I had a discussion with Dept of Health this morning and they said we need to isolate for 14 days and they wanted his nr but i didn't ggive them his nr because it might create problems for me
> But i told my boss that i spoke to them so that he can be aware of it
> We had a quick meeting after lunch with the other staff in the factory and they were given a choice either to go home and isolate for 14 days(without salary)or keep on working,the staff choose to work to get an income
> However he still doesn't want to isolate at home
> And at this stage I'm seeing clients this is way i want to get myself tested
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Unfair choice given to the factory workers!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mollie

On other hand we might move a level back on Saturday and i think it might be Jhb then the firm need to close 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Friday Briefing - 100 days: 'How SA squandered the lockdown' *
https://www.news24.com/news24/analy...-days-how-sa-squandered-the-lockdown-20200702

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> *Friday Briefing - 100 days: 'How SA squandered the lockdown' *
> https://www.news24.com/news24/analy...-days-how-sa-squandered-the-lockdown-20200702



Use the link to Alex van den Heever's article underneath the op-ed. It's an accurate and biting assessment of just how badly government has failed over the last four months. It's a depressing read, so avoid if you want a good day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Only Grades R, 6 and 11 will return to school on Monday *
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...d-11-will-return-to-school-on-monday-20200702

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...demic-potential-increasingly-found-pigs-china

Interesting recombination here, something I'm way more worried about than SARS the sequel.

Also appears that SARS-COV-2 has had a mutation that allows for increased replication, luckily no spike protein changes though.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Rilley ,the building inspector...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

We are so far ,ceiling need to be steelbrushed and primed.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> We are so far ,ceiling need to be steelbrushed and primed.
> View attachment 200166


I’ve been following your renovations with interest. Got me ready to go ahead with my renovations but I still need to redo the water pipes from scratch and that is a process that I’m afraid of. I have to firstly do all the pipes above ground before I cut bathroom walls to redo my ancient galvanized pipes that are in the walls.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Christos , it is chaos, we are 2 weeks away from the finished project ,can't wait for the dust to settle , EVERYTHING is dusty . Thanks that it's not summer with rain , that would have made everything 10 times worse . The thing with older house is you have to rebuild from the bottom , and you can't just break down and demolish , never know what you'll find [no gold]...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> @Christos , it is chaos, we are 2 weeks away from the finished project ,can't wait for the dust to settle , EVERYTHING is dusty . Thanks that it's not summer with rain , that would have made everything 10 times worse . The thing with older house is you have to rebuild from the bottom , and you can't just break down and demolish , never know what you'll find [no gold]...



Please don't open any boxes or caskets you find under the floor. We are dealing with enough as it is.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Resistance

So your drinking water comes out brown at the moment and you need to run it clear?


Christos said:


> I’ve been following your renovations with interest. Got me ready to go ahead with my renovations but I still need to redo the water pipes from scratch and that is a process that I’m afraid of. I have to firstly do all the pipes above ground before I cut bathroom walls to redo my ancient galvanized pipes that are in the walls.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> We are so far ,ceiling need to be steelbrushed and primed.
> View attachment 200166


What do you use the rounded room for. Is that a study?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> I’ve been following your renovations with interest. Got me ready to go ahead with my renovations but I still need to redo the water pipes from scratch and that is a process that I’m afraid of. I have to firstly do all the pipes above ground before I cut bathroom walls to redo my ancient galvanized pipes that are in the walls.


Why not cut on the outside and run only where needed inside while leaving the old pipes in the walls.(remove only where in the way for new faucets.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Grin , challenge - try to get outside security light ,fountain pump , fiber cable and outside plug to go through the roof, in conduit and down a wall , under the work space , without crimping the fiber cable ... nightmare.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> What do you use the rounded room for. Is that a study?


That is the lounge with a stunning green marble fire place , pity , seldom used.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Running with these grey anti slip tile in the room and outside on the patio/ stoep. A bargain at 99.99 on special at Tile city, Got 50 sq's to cover .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> That is the lounge with a stunning green marble fire place , pity , seldom used.



You’re going to have to do a video tour when it’s finished!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

DavyH said:


> You’re going to have to do a video tour when it’s finished!


Guys , never do this - fk , it's madness - luckily I know my contractor ,so it's less painful , but the disorder is making me mad !
I will do an Imax movie , just to sleep past 6:30 when the workers arrive , and not taste dust and sand when I open my mouth .

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> Guys , never do this - fk , it's madness - luckily I know my contractor ,so it's less painful , but the disorder is making me mad !
> I will do an Imax movie , just to sleep past 6:30 when the workers arrive , and not taste dust and sand when I open my mouth .



I have a friend building in waterfall. 
They have been delayed twice by slow contractors. 
Was mean to finish last July. Then last December. 
They weren't done. He kicked the contactor off site and got a new one. And then lockdown happened.
One year behind schedule as at this week. Still no complete house. 
He said next time he's buying pre-built.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

The missus lost a close family member to Covid this afternoon. 
And they thought they just had the flu until they got tested about a week ago. 
She was on ventilator and passed on. 45 or so years old. 

It's starting to hit closer and closer to home each day. 
Stay safe people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

M.Adhir said:


> The missus lost a close family member to Covid this afternoon.
> And they thought they just had the flu until they got tested about a week ago.
> She was on ventilator and passed on. 45 or so years old.
> 
> It's starting to hit closer and closer to home each day.
> Stay safe people.


That’s tragic... she was my age. Sorry for your loss buddy.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> The missus lost a close family member to Covid this afternoon.
> And they thought they just had the flu until they got tested about a week ago.
> She was on ventilator and passed on. 45 or so years old.
> 
> It's starting to hit closer and closer to home each day.
> Stay safe people.



Sorry to hear that. Its terrible if it gets so close.

Gauteng is getting wild at the moment.

On my previous week we had 2 people on my shift positive. And one is diabetic. So I'm a bit worried. At least there is no indication of any cross infection amongst he staff so no reason to close the lab. And disinfecting is our normal routine in any case. But it still opens your eyes when it starts to happen so close to home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Room Fogger

M.Adhir said:


> The missus lost a close family member to Covid this afternoon.
> And they thought they just had the flu until they got tested about a week ago.
> She was on ventilator and passed on. 45 or so years old.
> 
> It's starting to hit closer and closer to home each day.
> Stay safe people.


Sorry to hear of the loss @M.Adhir , your family and the family is in our thoughts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie

M.Adhir said:


> The missus lost a close family member to Covid this afternoon.
> And they thought they just had the flu until they got tested about a week ago.
> She was on ventilator and passed on. 45 or so years old.
> 
> It's starting to hit closer and closer to home each day.
> Stay safe people.


Sorry for your loss

This Covid is really getting out of hand especially in Gauteng now and i still see alot of people not wearing masks etc

I'm also the same age and still don't know if i need to back to work on monday after this week's thing at my work

Stay safe 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

M.Adhir said:


> The missus lost a close family member to Covid this afternoon.
> And they thought they just had the flu until they got tested about a week ago.
> She was on ventilator and passed on. 45 or so years old.
> 
> It's starting to hit closer and closer to home each day.
> Stay safe people.



Sorry to hear about your loss. This disease is frightening in its unpredictability and the best we can do is be aware at all times.

Stay safe everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

What gets to me is the amount of people taking it so lightly. People that we assume are mostly well educated and knowledgeable enough to know the concept of common sense. 

-Family and friends visiting each other because 'we all know each other and nobody is sick here'
- people that know they have been exposed and don't bother to isolate themselves or get tested
- companies where staff have tested positive. No proper sanitization of premises occurs. All other staff are expected to remain at work. No isolation. No testing.
- even know of people who have been asked to stay at work and supervise the sanitizing teams. When the whole reason the sanitizing team is there is because someone in the office tested positive
- people not bothered about wearing masks or maintain distance when in shops or malls etc

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Running with these grey anti slip tile in the room and outside on the patio/ stoep. A bargain at 99.99 on special at Tile city, Got 50 sq's to cover .
> View attachment 200221


With a light grey grout... spectacular!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> The missus lost a close family member to Covid this afternoon.
> And they thought they just had the flu until they got tested about a week ago.
> She was on ventilator and passed on. 45 or so years old.
> 
> It's starting to hit closer and closer to home each day.
> Stay safe people.


Condolences to the family bro.

It's hit close here as well. We had colleagues on leave due to contact with an infected supplier. I hope they'll be negative because then it will be too close for comfort.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 200240



Today we will pass Germany. Tomorrow France. And we are on course to pass Italy and Spain before next weekend.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Today we will pass Germany. Tomorrow France. And we are on course to pass Italy and Spain before next weekend.


What worries me most is that the private sector is testing more than the public hospitals... we are missing many cases.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## lukev

M.Adhir said:


> The missus lost a close family member to Covid this afternoon.
> And they thought they just had the flu until they got tested about a week ago.
> She was on ventilator and passed on. 45 or so years old.
> 
> It's starting to hit closer and closer to home each day.
> Stay safe people.


Sorry to hear that bud 

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> What worries me most is that the private sector is testing more than the public hospitals... we are missing many cases.



I went to work on Thursday to do some paperwork. There has been a huge surge in tests this last week and everywhere there's a backlog. 

I know Unitas hospital is full and started referring people to other hospitals. So Centurion is in trouble. Can just imagine what it looks like in the public hospitals.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> The missus lost a close family member to Covid this afternoon.
> And they thought they just had the flu until they got tested about a week ago.
> She was on ventilator and passed on. 45 or so years old.
> 
> It's starting to hit closer and closer to home each day.
> Stay safe people.



Sorry to hear about this @M.Adhir 
This is very tragic. To pass on at that age is so sad.
Strength to you and the family
Wishing you guys long life

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Update

SA Coronavirus stats

The new cases and deaths are ramping up. Still no signs of a plateau

My brother is a doctor and he confirmed to me on Friday that hospitals are filling up and he can't easily get patients admitted - those with non-COVID issues are becoming harder to treat given the situation.

Keep safe out there 

Wear your masks
Wash your hands often
Protect the older and vulnerable people









Source: Worldometer website

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> @Christos , it is chaos, we are 2 weeks away from the finished project ,can't wait for the dust to settle , EVERYTHING is dusty . Thanks that it's not summer with rain , that would have made everything 10 times worse . The thing with older house is you have to rebuild from the bottom , and you can't just break down and demolish , never know what you'll find [no gold]...


Sadly I know.
I think I’ll just focus on resealing the roof again this year


Resistance said:


> Why not cut on the outside and run only where needed inside while leaving the old pipes in the walls.(remove only where in the way for new faucets.


This is the idea. Water isn’t brown yet but we do get a lot of sediment coming out the taps. 
It’s a strange situation here but we are at the bottom of a valley so we get about 11 bar of pressure so burst pipes is a normal occurrence. When we step down to 4bar there is also a lot of leaking from the pressure release valves but I do like the 11bar pressure for the sprinklers so I need to just regulate the pressure into the house better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> Sadly I know.
> I think I’ll just focus on resealing the roof again this year
> 
> This is the idea. Water isn’t brown yet but we do get a lot of sediment coming out the taps.
> It’s a strange situation here but we are at the bottom of a valley so we get about 11 bar of pressure so burst pipes is a normal occurrence. When we step down to 4bar there is also a lot of leaking from the pressure release valves but I do like the 11bar pressure for the sprinklers so I need to just regulate the pressure into the house better.



We are at the bottom of complex. 
When they shut off water for maintenance it takes a good 4 hours for our supply to run out. 

An 11 bar shower sounds refereshing though. 
Like a high pressure car wash shower.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mollie

Silver said:


> Update
> 
> SA Coronavirus stats
> 
> The new cases and deaths are ramping up. Still no signs of a plateau
> 
> My brother is a doctor and he confirmed to me on Friday that hospitals are filling up and he can't easily get patients admitted - those with non-COVID issues are becoming harder to treat given the situation.
> 
> Keep safe out there
> 
> Wear your masks
> Wash your hands often
> Protect the older and vulnerable people
> 
> 
> View attachment 200247
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200248
> 
> 
> Source: Worldometer website


Since your brother is a doctor,i want to know when someone is tested positive at work isn't there suppose to be investigations from Dept of Health or maybe this guy's doctor done the test "under the counter"

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver

The vaper said:


> Since your brother is a doctor,i want to know when someone is tested positive at work isn't there suppose to be investigations from Dept of Health or maybe this guy's doctor done the test "under the counter"
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Hi @The vaper - sorry, but I'm not sure what you mean

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie

Silver said:


> Hi @The vaper - sorry, but I'm not sure what you mean


I was just wondering if there is a way that a dr can do a test for covid and not reporting it to Dept of Health 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Silver said:


> Hi @The vaper - sorry, but I'm not sure what you mean




His boss at work is postive and refuses to isolate, exposing the whole company, I think he wants to know why the NHLS is not contact tracing/keeping tabs on his boss.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

Feliks Karp said:


> His boss at work is postive and refuses to isolate, exposing the whole company, I think he wants to know why the NHLS is not contact tracing/keeping tabs on his boss.


Thanks something like that 


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ah thanks @The vaper and @Feliks Karp - now I understand

I don't want to worry my brother - he was quite upset on Friday - lost a patient in the last 2 weeks - not COVID - but other issues - and because of COVID they couldnt get the proper help - so he is bitter about things right now. When we spoke on Friday he actually said to me he doesn't want to talk about COVID - so I am not going to ask him now and I am going to respect that.

As for not isolating if you are COVID positive - I think that might actually be a criminal offence. I am not up to speed with the laws - but I think there is something to that effect. If its not a legal matter - its probably the height of selfishness.

People are entitled to have their own views on COVID - and that is fine if they conduct themselves in their own homes the way they want. But when they go out or get close to other people, they need to respect others. Not everyone has the same views on this pandemic. So we need to understand that we have a problem and we need to respect other people's views on it as much as possible.

Erring on the side of caution is the best approach in my view.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> Sadly I know.
> I think I’ll just focus on resealing the roof again this year
> 
> This is the idea. Water isn’t brown yet but we do get a lot of sediment coming out the taps.
> It’s a strange situation here but we are at the bottom of a valley so we get about 11 bar of pressure so burst pipes is a normal occurrence. When we step down to 4bar there is also a lot of leaking from the pressure release valves but I do like the 11bar pressure for the sprinklers so I need to just regulate the pressure into the house better.


You need a contraption that can reduce the pressure and catch the sediment before it enters the house then and something like this exist but how much and where to find it. Consider other options before doing the plumbing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

Silver said:


> Ah thanks @The vaper and @Feliks Karp - now I understand
> 
> I don't want to worry my brother - he was quite upset on Friday - lost a patient in the last 2 weeks - not COVID - but other issues - and because of COVID they couldnt get the proper help - so he is bitter about things right now. When we spoke on Friday he actually said to me he doesn't want to talk about COVID - so I am not going to ask him now and I am going to respect that.
> 
> As for not isolating if you are COVID positive - I think that might actually be a criminal offence. I am not up to speed with the laws - but I think there is something to that effect. If its not a legal matter - its probably the height of selfishness.
> 
> People are entitled to have their own views on COVID - and that is fine if they conduct themselves in their own homes the way they want. But when they go out or get close to other people, they need to respect others. Not everyone has the same views on this pandemic. So we need to understand that we have problem and we need to respect other people's views on it as much as possible.
> 
> Erring on the side of caution is the best approach in my view.


Thank you @Silver 
Yes I agree not to ask your brother about Covid we got too much problems already

I've decided to go and test myself tomorrow and going to stay home until i get my results and i know there gonna be investigations at my workplace but it is what it is
I got a right to know where i stand with this virus 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

The vaper said:


> I was just wondering if there is a way that a dr can do a test for covid and not reporting it to Dept of Health
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



The Dr doesn't do the test. They just refer you to a lab. All the labs then send results to NICD who analyzes and verify the results. That then gets reported to Dept of Health. The doctors don't report any Covid results to Dept of Health.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

Adephi said:


> The Dr doesn't do the test. They just refer you to a lab. All the labs then send results to NICD who analyzes and verify the results. That then gets reported to Dept of Health. The doctors don't report any Covid results to Dept of Health.


I understand it but i asked my boss on thursday morning about his results and told he got it back on Wednesday afternoon 

If i didn't ask him he probably would have just kept quite

Since Thursday no one showed up at the factory to question the workers etc 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

The vaper said:


> I understand it but i asked my boss on thursday morning about his results and told he got it back on Wednesday afternoon
> 
> If i didn't ask him he probably would have just kept quite
> 
> Since Thursday no one showed up at the factory to question the workers etc
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Do you have a HR department? Or even an Executive Board of some sorts? Every boss has a boss they need to report to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie

Adephi said:


> Do you have a HR department? Or even an Executive Board of some sorts? Every boss has a boss they need to report to.


No sorry the boss is the boss 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Spar joins the fight against South Africa’s cigarette ban*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...-africas-cigarette-ban.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

HEADS UP
*Gauteng government wants a hard lockdown*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/trending/358795-gauteng-government-wants-a-hard-lockdown.html

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> The missus lost a close family member to Covid this afternoon.
> And they thought they just had the flu until they got tested about a week ago.
> She was on ventilator and passed on. 45 or so years old.
> 
> It's starting to hit closer and closer to home each day.
> Stay safe people.


@M.Adhir , Sorry for your loss -condolences to the family.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

The Gauteng health department has not submitted Covid-19 death figures to the national health department for two days:

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...es-for-2-days-it-takes-long-says-mec-20200705

Wtf have they been doing during lock down? I get the feeling as per usual government took this time as a paid holiday and did sweet nothing.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

https://news-af.feednews.com/news/detail/08239da2dbc666623d1816cb79fb743d?client=news

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> The missus lost a close family member to Covid this afternoon.
> And they thought they just had the flu until they got tested about a week ago.
> She was on ventilator and passed on. 45 or so years old.
> 
> It's starting to hit closer and closer to home each day.
> Stay safe people.



So sorry to hear this @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

My condolences @M.Adhir, to you and your family.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> You need a contraption that can reduce the pressure and catch the sediment before it enters the house then and something like this exist but how much and where to find it. Consider other options before doing the plumbing.



A 2 or 3 stage in-line filtering system would slow the flow down and help with keeping other sediment from enter g your new pipe system. We have a 2 stage filter system and a water softener in place, dropped the water pressure sufficiently, and the softener helps to remove fluoride

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> A 2 or 3 stage in-line filtering system would slow the flow down and help with keeping other sediment from enter g your new pipe system. We have a 2 stage filter system and a water softener in place, dropped the water pressure sufficiently, and the softener helps to remove fluoride
> 
> View attachment 200304


@Christos told you there's clever people on this forum

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> A 2 or 3 stage in-line filtering system would slow the flow down and help with keeping other sediment from enter g your new pipe system. We have a 2 stage filter system and a water softener in place, dropped the water pressure sufficiently, and the softener helps to remove fluoride
> 
> View attachment 200304


I would probably have used a pool filter for this purpose.glad you saved the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Update
> 
> SA Coronavirus stats
> 
> The new cases and deaths are ramping up. Still no signs of a plateau
> 
> My brother is a doctor and he confirmed to me on Friday that hospitals are filling up and he can't easily get patients admitted - those with non-COVID issues are becoming harder to treat given the situation.
> 
> Keep safe out there
> 
> Wear your masks
> Wash your hands often
> Protect the older and vulnerable people
> 
> 
> View attachment 200247
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200248
> 
> 
> Source: Worldometer website



@Silver About 2 weeks ago there were two road accidents on the farm roads near my town. In both cases the vehicles rolled. According to our paramedic, who personally told me this, she tried to get the people admitted to 3 hospitals, with no luck. The victims' wounds were stitched up, then they were told to go home. No X-rays or anything like that was taken.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Mollie

Hooked said:


> @Silver About 2 weeks ago there were two road accidents on the farm roads near my town. In both cases the vehicles rolled. According to our paramedic, who personally told me this, she tried to get the people admitted to 3 hospitals, with no luck. The victims' wounds were stitched up, then they were told to go home. No X-rays or anything like that was taken.


WTF??

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

First case of Covid has been reported for my town, Yzerfontein.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Christos

Resistance said:


> @Christos told you there's clever people on this forum


I was going to go with a 6 bar and then 4 bar pressure control preceded by a mesh removable filter but @Dela Rey Steyn has given me a new avenue! 
Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> I was going to go with a 6 bar and then 4 bar pressure control preceded by a mesh removable filter but @Dela Rey Steyn has given me a new avenue!
> Thanks guys!


I was thinking something like this, but a sediment tank in place of the water heater.
@Dela Rey Steyn 's version is simpler and still effective.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver About 2 weeks ago there were two road accidents on the farm roads near my town. In both cases the vehicles rolled. According to our paramedic, who personally told me this, she tried to get the people admitted to 3 hospitals, with no luck. The victims' wounds were stitched up, then they were told to go home. No X-rays or anything like that was taken.



This is a sad state of affairs - thanks for keeping us updated @Hooked 

The way it looks now - one needs to try as hard as possible not to require medical attention. Stay out of harms way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

I don't know why everyone is so worried. After all ...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> I don't know why everyone is so worried. After all ...
> 
> View attachment 200336

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## blujeenz

Hooked said:


> I don't know why everyone is so worried. After all ...
> 
> View attachment 200336



Taking into account our total population of 60million with only 3200 deaths, thats a chance of dying of CV19 = 0.0055172%
So, he's not even mildly wrong.
Your chance of naturally dying of an age related disease is 100%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

2 Friends of ours are "Covitief" (Covid-19 Positive) One is a Dr at the hospital where SWAMBO works, the other is an Unit Manager at a PTA based Hospital. Stay vigilant and safe people!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> I don't know why everyone is so worried. After all ...
> 
> View attachment 200336



I don't disagree that percentage wise yeah its probably 1% that are at the worst risk as such.

The problem is when that one percent is someone close.

Hits home when you receive a Zoom or WhatsApp link to watch a video call in lieu of attending a funeral. When you're stuck in a different country and can't travel back to attend the funeral and pay your last respects. When you can't perform last rites and say goodbye properly because the body of deceased is sealed up in two layers of plastic bags.

It's not just about people getting sick and dying- that happens anyway even without covid.
It's the logistics and situational complexity of the aftermath when it is due to Covid that's the problem

That's the reality.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Winter Warmer sandwiches (lazy Sunday lunch)...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DavyH

CJB85 said:


> Winter Warmer sandwiches (lazy Sunday lunch)...
> View attachment 200345
> View attachment 200346
> View attachment 200347
> View attachment 200348
> View attachment 200349



Don't ever complain about vaper's tongue. You've burnt your tastebuds off!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## CJB85

DavyH said:


> Don't ever complain about vaper's tongue. You've burnt your tastebuds off!


The fresh Habaneros were slightly disappointing though, not nearly as hot as I expected them to be... you can see on the slices how thin the white pith/membrane is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

CJB85 said:


> Winter Warmer sandwiches (lazy Sunday lunch)...
> View attachment 200345
> View attachment 200346
> View attachment 200347
> View attachment 200348
> View attachment 200349

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CJB85

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 200350


Everyone seems to have that concern about "nether regions"... maybe I'm lucky, but I have never had that problem... I have made the mistake of peeing after slicing some seriously hot peppers (forgetting to wash properly after slicing) and that is not fun. The worst experience of my entire life was when the neck of a full Tabasco sauce bottle broke off in my Ocean Basket apron during a December shift. Let me tell you, by the time you realize something is wrong, it is way too late.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Yesterday was a spicy chicken pilau
nothing is complete without added chilli

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## CJB85

M.Adhir said:


> Yesterday was a spicy chicken pilau
> nothing is complete without added chilli
> 
> View attachment 200354


That looks proper tasty.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger

CJB85 said:


> Everyone seems to have that concern about "nether regions"... maybe I'm lucky, but I have never had that problem... I have made the mistake of peeing after slicing some seriously hot peppers (forgetting to wash properly after slicing) and that is not fun. The worst experience of my entire life was when the neck of a full Tabasco sauce bottle broke off in my Ocean Basket apron during a December shift. Let me tell you, by the time you realize something is wrong, it is way too late.



It’s called the “ hot rod” syndrome,

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CJB85

Room Fogger said:


> It’s called the “ hot rod” syndrome,


Try waiting on tables for another shift and a half with a Tabasco soaked crotch...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis

Just gave my wife a couple of orchids and card, got a bottle of Red and cooking a nice dinner tonight, 5th wedding anniversary and she's still putting up with me!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Timwis said:


> Just gave my wife a couple of orchids and card, got a bottle of Red and cooking a nice dinner tonight, 5th wedding anniversary and she's still putting up with me!!!!


Congrats!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Timwis said:


> Just gave my wife a couple of orchids and card, got a bottle of Red and cooking a nice dinner tonight, 5th wedding anniversary and she's still putting up with me!!!!


Well done and congratulations! I don't know how SWAMBO put's up with me either, but bless her heart she does!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Timwis said:


> Just gave my wife a couple of orchids and card, got a bottle of Red and cooking a nice dinner tonight, 5th wedding anniversary and she's still putting up with me!!!!


Congratulations @Timwis , wishes for many more!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

CJB85 said:


> Winter Warmer sandwiches (lazy Sunday lunch)...
> View attachment 200345
> View attachment 200346
> View attachment 200347
> View attachment 200348
> View attachment 200349


Are they call the fire brigade Scotch Bonnets?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CJB85

Timwis said:


> Are they call the fire brigade Scotch Bonnets?


Habaneros, but pretty much the same as Bonnets.
They are definitely not as hot as Habaneros can get, that is for sure, serves me right for buying them at a green grocer and not at a chilli farm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Well done and congratulations! I don't know how SWAMBO put's up with me either, but bless her heart she does!



I always remember the missus and I last year
12th anniversary
No idea how she hasn't killed me yet
I wouldn't even be able to put up with myself most of the time lol. 

Also, I posted a picture of the book /movie '12 years a slave' when wishing her. Fun times all round.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

CJB85 said:


> Everyone seems to have that concern about "nether regions"... maybe I'm lucky, but I have never had that problem... I have made the mistake of peeing after slicing some seriously hot peppers (forgetting to wash properly after slicing) and that is not fun. The worst experience of my entire life was when the neck of a full Tabasco sauce bottle broke off in my Ocean Basket apron during a December shift. Let me tell you, by the time you realize something is wrong, it is way too late.



I got ghost pepper in my eye from not washing my hands properly, looked like I took a punch for about a week. Also there a decent ghost pepper dry mix you can get at pick n pay which is very nice for sandwichs etc

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Feliks Karp said:


> I got ghost pepper in my eye from not washing my hands properly, looked like I took a punch for about a week. Also there a decent ghost pepper dry mix you can get at pick n pay which is very nice for sandwichs etc


Are you talking about that Cape Herb & Spice one? Because that is the biggest damn sham, it only contains about 5% ghost pepper flakes.
Ouch on the Ghost in your eye though, I can imagine that had to suck!
I re-did the same sandwich today, with some more Habaneros and added Garlic Ghost Pepper sauce instead of the 7 Pot Primo (that sadly ran out yesterday)... let's see if there is some more fire today.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

CJB85 said:


> Are you talking about that Cape Herb & Spice one? Because that is the biggest damn sham, it only contains about 5% ghost pepper flakes.
> Ouch on the Ghost in your eye though, I can imagine that had to suck!
> I re-did the same sandwich today, with some more Habaneros and added Garlic Ghost Pepper sauce instead of the 7 Pot Primo (that sadly ran out yesterday)... let's see if there is some more fire today.



No, I'll see if I have an empty container still it was a "funny" brand like an independent one. Yeah it did, I had a date the next night too hahahaha, took some explaining but she laughed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CJB85

Feliks Karp said:


> No, I'll see if I have an empty container still it was a "funny" brand like an independent one. Yeah it did, I had a date the next night too hahahaha, took some explaining but she laughed.


If you like spicy stuff, check these two out...
https://www.chillihead.co.za/chillihead-chilli-chile-sauce - He is up in Jhb and makes some quality stuff. The Caribbean Bloodfire sauce is probably the thing that has kicked my ass the hardest of anything I have eaten.
https://www.johnnyhexburghotsauce.co.za/super-hots - These guys are down in Cape Town, my brother and I recently ordered about 30 bottles of stuff from them and everything has been super tasty. Less hot than I expected, but I haven't gotten to the Gunslinger, 3P and OCD sauces yet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

CJB85 said:


> If you like spicy stuff, check these two out...
> https://www.chillihead.co.za/chillihead-chilli-chile-sauce - He is up in Jhb and makes some quality stuff. The Caribbean Bloodfire sauce is probably the thing that has kicked my ass the hardest of anything I have eaten.
> https://www.johnnyhexburghotsauce.co.za/super-hots - These guys are down in Cape Town, my brother and I recently ordered about 30 bottles of stuff from them and everything has been super tasty. Less hot than I expected, but I haven't gotten to the Gunslinger, 3P and OCD sauces yet.




I live for spicy stuff so I will check them out thank you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH

Timwis said:


> Just gave my wife a couple of orchids and card, got a bottle of Red and cooking a nice dinner tonight, 5th wedding anniversary and she's still putting up with me!!!!



Congrats @Timwis! It's not so much that our beloved wives keep putting up with us, it's more they learn to ignore us...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger

DavyH said:


> Congrats @Timwis! It's not so much that our beloved wives keep putting up with us, it's more they learn to ignore us...


Mine ignored me 13 years ago, have only seen her a couple of times since. Happy days are here again, and they stay.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

Many congratulations Tim. May you have many many more.

I myself have had 20 happy years of marriage. I was married in 1979.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

A very good mate of mine and his wife have tested positive on Friday. Called him just now. Man he sounds as sick as a dog. praying they come through this. His 89 year old mom lives with them too. Worrying much

Reactions: Can relate 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Stranger said:


> Many congratulations Tim. May you have many many more.
> 
> I myself have had 20 happy years of marriage. I was married in 1979.


I have had it all in the past, my first partner i was engaged to and lost a daughter at birth with 6 months later decided she was lesbian, my first wife turned out to be a psycho so i did a runner only to find out she went to prison for nearly killing her new partner, then the mother of my 20 year old son who i lived with for 15 years i rang from work to ask her if she could pick something up from town for her to tell me she couldn't because she was in hospital as she had gone into labour to give birth to someone else's kid (i didn't even know she was pregnant) but touch wood this time everything is going well!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> 2 Friends of ours are "Covitief" (Covid-19 Positive) One is a Dr at the hospital where SWAMBO works, the other is an Unit Manager at a PTA based Hospital. Stay vigilant and safe people!



Not so good @Dela Rey Steyn. Hope you and SWAMBO stay safe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

CJB85 said:


> Winter Warmer sandwiches (lazy Sunday lunch)...
> View attachment 200345
> View attachment 200346
> View attachment 200347
> View attachment 200348
> View attachment 200349



Baby, you sure like it hot!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> A very good mate of mine and his wife have tested positive on Friday. Called him just now. Man he sounds as sick as a dog. praying they come through this. His 89 year old mom lives with them too. Worrying much



Hope they all get through it @Stranger.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Timwis said:


> I have had it all in the past, my first partner i was engaged to and lost a daughter at birth with 6 months later decided she was lesbian, my first wife turned out to be a psycho so i did a runner only to find out she went to prison for nearly killing her new partner, then the mother of my 20 year old son who i lived with for 15 years i rang from work to ask her if she could pick something up from town for her to tell me she couldn't because she was in hospital as she had gone into labour to give birth to someone else's kid (i didn't even know she was pregnant) but touch wood this time everything is going well!



Whew, @Timwis! Your life sounds like a soapie! Glad the last wife is still around and that things have gone well!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Hooked said:


> Whew, @Timwis! Your life sounds like a soapie! Glad the last wife is still around and that things have gone well!!


Present wife i hope unless she's about to spring something on me!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Timwis

Stranger said:


> A very good mate of mine and his wife have tested positive on Friday. Called him just now. Man he sounds as sick as a dog. praying they come through this. His 89 year old mom lives with them too. Worrying much


That's the flour to Lockdown as they found in the Black death, should have more responsive intelligent procedures in 2020 for cases like this, the mom should be moved out and kept safe away from the virus.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> I don't disagree that percentage wise yeah its probably 1% that are at the worst risk as such.
> 
> The problem is when that one percent is someone close.
> 
> Hits home when you receive a Zoom or WhatsApp link to watch a video call in lieu of attending a funeral. When you're stuck in a different country and can't travel back to attend the funeral and pay your last respects. When you can't perform last rites and say goodbye properly because the body of deceased is sealed up in two layers of plastic bags.
> 
> It's not just about people getting sick and dying- that happens anyway even without covid.
> It's the logistics and situational complexity of the aftermath when it is due to Covid that's the problem
> 
> That's the reality.


I remember when this thread started I asked what happens to the body. I dreaded this part.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> Just gave my wife a couple of orchids and card, got a bottle of Red and cooking a nice dinner tonight, 5th wedding anniversary and she's still putting up with me!!!!


Sometimes someone has to!
_Congratulations!!!_

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

CJB85 said:


> Try waiting on tables for another shift and a half with a Tabasco soaked crotch...


And walking gives you pins and needles. Didn't do that yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 200391


Was this from your "Hotmail"?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## CJB85

Resistance said:


> Was this from your "Hotmail"?


Yes! Ive finished the chocolate, the nuts, the Chocolate Habenero Sauce, the 7 Pot Primo sauce, half the smoked habanero chutney, 2/3 of the Moruga Mustard and about 1/3 of the Garlic Ghost Pepper sauce. Really good sauces, chocolates and nuts were a disappointment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

Timwis said:


> Present wife i hope unless she's about to spring something on me!



Sorry @Timwis, I meant "present" wife!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Latest on smoking and Covid-19: E-cigarettes, hookahs or tobacco - it may increase your risk
https://www.health24.com/Medical/In...-tobacco-it-may-increase-your-risk-20200707-5

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

CJB85 said:


> Latest on smoking and Covid-19: E-cigarettes, hookahs or tobacco - it may increase your risk
> https://www.health24.com/Medical/In...-tobacco-it-may-increase-your-risk-20200707-5


It may increase your risk which implies it may also reduce your risk. Just another load of speculative and inconclusive garbage news24 is known for.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

CJB85 said:


> Latest on smoking and Covid-19: E-cigarettes, hookahs or tobacco - it may increase your risk
> https://www.health24.com/Medical/In...-tobacco-it-may-increase-your-risk-20200707-5



And this is backed up by the numbers, is it? Nearly 11,8 million cases worldwide and what we're being told is smoking 'may' increase risk.

Grasping at straws.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Lack of large studies regarding effect/ risk of e-cigarettes, normal news 24 rubbish, they never have a clue, yet Dr Farsalinos and others have published how many peer reviewed and accepted papers on the subject, as well as how many regarding COVID and smoking/vaping in the last 3 months. 

If they say the sun is shining it’s better to have a look yourself, they can’t even get that right. Don’t know how they can still be called news, nonsense may be more apt as I don’t want to swear today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first person I actually know that has contracted COVID 19. My niece is a doctor doing her residency in PMB... wasn't feeling well and was tested... positive and at home now in self-quarantine!

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> The first person I actually know that has contracted COVID 19. My niece is a doctor doing her residency in PMB... wasn't feeling well and was tested... positive and at home now in self-quarantine!



Not good news, Best wishes for her speedy recovery @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Sorry to hear Rob, best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> The first person I actually know that has contracted COVID 19. My niece is a doctor doing her residency in PMB... wasn't feeling well and was tested... positive and at home now in self-quarantine!



Wishing her strength to overcome it @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*#TheBanMustFall open letter to President Ramaphosa details devastating impact of tobacco ban*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...ls-devastating-impact-of-tobacco-ban-50460645
5 July 2020

"Johannesburg - Tax Justice South Africa (TJSA) on Sunday came out in support of an open letter to President Cyril Ramaphosa and his Cabinet in which tobacco industry players and retail outlets highlight the "devastation" caused by the 100-day coronavirus (Covid-19) lockdown tobacco ban and urge #TheBanMustFall ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Stranger

It's all going to crap right now. My other mate has just been diagnosed with prostrate cancer. Ai ya yai

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH

Stranger said:


> It's all going to crap right now. My other mate has just been diagnosed with prostrate cancer. Ai ya yai



Ah sh!t. If it's an early diagnosis, prostate cancer has basically become a chronic and very treatable disease, so all is not lost. My father in law and mother's 80-year old 'boy'friend both have it and are doing extremely well. Brachytherapy has few side effects, hormone therapy is effective but extremely unpleasant.

Guys over 40, do your blood tests and visit the guy with the giant fingers regularly.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Western Cape Premier Alan Winde has tested positive for COVID-19. Read here

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> Western Cape Premier Alan Winde has tested positive for COVID-19. Read here


Guess Steenhuisen and Cape Town mayor will join, they had a live podcast together 2 days ago or so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...ells-terrifying-truth-of-sas-covid-19-crisis/

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance

mi


vicTor said:


> View attachment 200687


At last we all have a use for those bottles of TFA Honey concentrate.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## alex1501

True or false?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

alex1501 said:


> True or false?





Both, they *have space for 1.5 million*, and have started on a batch of 25 k in PTA. I'm very suspicious of why they released the figure of a million, they are either expecting a complete and utter collapse of the public health system or there's something else. I can't imagine a scenario in which this virus directly kills that many people in the country, that would roughly be 2% of the entire country's population. 

I get that people still die of other things, like HIV alone kills in the ball park of 65 000 a year, so maybe they factoring that in too.

Was reading an article earlier where the models .gov are using have been criticized as being way too extreme.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

This thread is becoming depressing. I enjoy the Ma-plotters thread much more

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## alex1501

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> This thread is becoming depressing.



Becoming? It's called "Lockdown Diaries".

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## DavyH

Feliks Karp said:


> Both, they *have space for 1.5 million*, and have started on a batch of 25 k in PTA. I'm very suspicious of why they released the figure of a million, they are either expecting a complete and utter collapse of the public health system or there's something else. I can't imagine a scenario in which this virus directly kills that many people in the country, that would roughly be 2% of the entire country's population.
> 
> I get that people still die of other things, like HIV alone kills in the ball park of 65 000 a year, so maybe they factoring that in too.
> 
> Was reading an article earlier where the models .gov are using have been criticized as being way too extreme.



Predicted total of Covid-19 deaths 35 000. Someone's scored a contract for putting holes where there weren't any, with no underlying reason at all.

They could just have joined the army.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Stranger

That falls in line with the UK's initial figures with a similar population. UK is now up to 44 500+

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Gringo

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> This thread is becoming depressing. I enjoy the Ma-plotters thread much more


Huggo bel die polisie !!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## alex1501

Just for the record.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

alex1501 said:


> Just for the record.
> 
> View attachment 200818



I really want to tag this with the funny reaction but hell that whole situation is just such a window in to the ugly infected tissue beneath society.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## alex1501

And it's back




https://www.citypower.co.za/customers/Pages/Load_Shedding_Downloads.aspx

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## DavyH

View attachment 200828


https://www.citypower.co.za/customers/Pages/Load_Shedding_Downloads.aspx[/QUOTE]

Thanks @alex1501, you've made my day.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

I told my wife that we were lighting the fire in the fireplace tonight and for supper we are having toast (made on the fire) and eating beans out of the tin, just like we did when we we first married and had zero bucks.






She told me to **** off

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DavyH

Stranger said:


> I told my wife that we were lighting the fire in the fireplace tonight and for supper we are having toast (made on the fire) and eating beans out of the tin, just like we did when we we first married and had zero bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She told me to **** off



Eksdom, however, made your plan the only feasible one.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger

I doubt I will be getting that shag on the sheepskin rug in front of the fire either.

Romance , romance, wherefore art thou romance

Is it nobler in the mind to think of intimacy on the rug in front of the fire, ... or should I just put the electric blanket on 3

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mollie

Update

Got my covid results back and its negative yippee
Back to work on monday

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## DavyH

The vaper said:


> Update
> 
> Got my covid results back and its negative yippee
> Back to work on monday
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Excellent! That makes for a good weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

There was something on CNN about the testing process having slowed down, and people have to wait 4 hours now for their results. Imagine that! I often think it must be great to live in the USA where things go quickly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> There was something on CNN about the testing process having slowed down, and people have to wait 4 hours now for their results. Imagine that! I often think it must be great to live in the USA where things go quickly.



Not doubting thats what you heard, but the actual test takes 5 hours to complete. And that is fast for a PCR test.

I know some of the ultra modern high tech machines can do it in 2 hours. But they are costly and I doubt a lot of labs will be able to afford it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Not doubting thats what you heard, but the actual test takes 5 hours to complete. And that is fast for a PCR test.
> 
> I know some of the ultra modern high tech machines can do it in 2 hours. But they are costly and I doubt a lot of labs will be able to afford it.


Are you talking about the GXP? at some stage nhls said they were going to use that for SARS-COV2 
PCR... not sure if it was implemented or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Are you talking about the GXP? at some stage nhls said they were going to use that for SARS-COV2
> PCR... not sure if it was implemented or not.



Not too sure about what instruments all the labs. We currently have 5 different machines running 24/7 just for Covid.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 200882



We officially overtook Italy. Currently in 11th spot.

Should take a leap into 9th spot tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> Are you talking about the GXP? at some stage nhls said they were going to use that for SARS-COV2
> PCR... not sure if it was implemented or not.



Do you mean the gen-x gear? An acquaintance told me that stock is being held tight by a few countries, they were trying to acquire them. The rapid portable test by Spartan Bioscience looked promising but their swabbing system was flawed at a point, I don't know if they fixed it, there was also a mandate to keep the tech in Canada for the time being.

My friend's boss caught it, most likely from visiting a client at their home, was a huge shock for everyone, whole staff had to get tested, she fell sick on the weekend by Monday her fever had broken but her saturation levels were dropping. I was pretty impressed, they informed clients who had been there in the time frame, also shut down and decontaminated the business. A friend of mine who works in the medical field caught it, she's not sure where or how because they have strict procedures for her practice, it's been two and half weeks, oxygen levels fine but battling to move.

Side note, check with your pharmacies of stock of any chronic meds you need, I'm finding more and more of my meds are running out and they giving me an extra months supply where they can.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Feliks Karp said:


> Do you mean the gen-x gear? An acquaintance told me that stock is being held tight by a few countries, they were trying to acquire them. The rapid portable test by Spartan Bioscience looked promising but their swabbing system was flawed at a point, I don't know if they fixed it, there was also a mandate to keep the tech in Canada for the time being.
> 
> My friend's boss caught it, most likely from visiting a client at their home, was a huge shock for everyone, whole staff had to get tested, she fell sick on the weekend by Monday her fever had broken but her saturation levels were dropping. I was pretty impressed, they informed clients who had been there in the time frame, also shut down and decontaminated the business. A friend of mine who works in the medical field caught it, she's not sure where or how because they have strict procedures for her practice, it's been two and half weeks, oxygen levels fine but battling to move.
> 
> Side note, check with your pharmacies of stock of any chronic meds you need, I'm finding more and more of my meds are running out and they giving me an extra months supply where they can.


I was referring to the Gene Xpert technique

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DavyH

Lockdown Diaries, Friday 10 July 2020, Day 106. Unsatisfied with the performance of the President of the Republic of South Africa in keeping the citizens of the Republic of South Africa in the dark, Minister Dlamini-Zuma calls on Eskom for assistance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

Even birds practise social distancing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru

Good planning just when the cold front hits the country. We can now choose between hypothermia and covid19 
https://www.news24.com/fin24/Economy/eskom-load-shedding-is-back-20200710

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 4 | Informative 1


----------



## LeislB

Check this out @Adephi, I think antibody tests are the way forward. This one has a second screening protocol to improve the accuracy of the tests. We had training on it last week, very interesting! 

https://www.genericassays.com/en/

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> The first person I actually know that has contracted COVID 19. My niece is a doctor doing her residency in PMB... wasn't feeling well and was tested... positive and at home now in self-quarantine!


An eye needs to look over her.a Nurse say 9 people passed at a local hospital. And the infected coming in is more unsettling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

We are in the top 10. 

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...for-covid-19-cases-with-13497-new-infections/

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*New limits on alcohol sales and night-time curfew may be coming*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...e-curfew-may-be-coming.html?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Children of Ecigssa , this is where we are at the moment , it's a bixxh to get the old paint off the pressed ceilings , got 2 guys paint removing and steel brushing . The plastering and waterproofing has been done , planning to buy paint tomorrow , the painting the room has escalated into a total house and boundary wall project ...The tiles looks good, impressed with my choice - still waiting for the sliding door , so far so good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Children of Ecigssa , this is where we are at the moment , it's a bixxh to get the old paint off the pressed ceilings , got 2 guys paint removing and steel brushing . The plastering and waterproofing has been done , planning to buy paint tomorrow , the painting the room has escalated into a total house and boundary wall project ...The tiles looks good, impressed with my choice - still waiting for the sliding door , so far so good.
> View attachment 201051
> View attachment 201052


Awesome!!!
Best paint remover in my opinion is Duram water based. It will remove anything fast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

After the wipedown , the 3 col's on the wall is the 3 choices - we're settled on 3 with charcoal wall at the pool area , waiting also for the new entrance gate , the old roller door was tired and a new sliding gate is being build .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## DavyH

Resistance said:


> Awesome!!!
> Best paint remover in my opinion is Duran water based. It will remove anything fast.


Including metal.

Edit: I read that as Durban water based. How stupid do I look now?

Reactions: Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> After the wipedown , the 3 col's on the wall is the 3 choices - we're settled on 3 with charcoal wall at the pool area , waiting also for the new entrance gate , the old roller door was tired and a new sliding gate is being build .
> View attachment 201053


Looking good!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> Including metal.
> 
> Edit: I read that as Durban water based. How stupid do I look now?


 this thing keeps on auto correcting. I fixed it, sorry

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> After the wipedown , the 3 col's on the wall is the 3 choices - we're settled on 3 with charcoal wall at the pool area , waiting also for the new entrance gate , the old roller door was tired and a new sliding gate is being build .
> View attachment 201053


lyk mooi Boet!
looks nice Brother!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Back to craft gin and beer again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

"with immediate effect"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## NecroticAngel

BOOM, there it issssss.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

volcom27101982 said:


>



Bravo!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Mollie

Adephi said:


> Back to craft gin and beer again.


And i wanted to go and buy another bottle of brandy tomorrow 
At least still got enough brandy lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

late night snack
Changing the mood. Last night there was a Havana party. I joined in with Havaniks
Tonight I Havasomething!
Pulled Chicken and mushroom layer 1,
Spinach and white sauce and garlic mushrooms layer 2. And potato ontop

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Now back to topic. This is becoming more scary by the day. How are we going to survive this pandemic with things already corrupted for personal gains. If things were lekka this would have been a breeze. Unfortunately it's not. We'll see what the new week brings.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Back to the usual. 
Cant believe were 108 days in. 

Spent the afternoon in the kitchen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver

The curfew is going to make people resent everything 

If they ban alcohol then the curfew is probably not all that necessary. 

Tough times ahead with COVID - wear your mask and keep your distance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Back to the usual.
> Cant believe were 108 days in.
> 
> Spent the afternoon in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 201113


Spoilsport

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

I


M.Adhir said:


> Back to the usual.
> Cant believe were 108 days in.
> 
> Spent the afternoon in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 201113


Is that a generic coke with no sugar or is it the third generation original?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> I
> 
> Is that a generic coke with no sugar or is it the third generation original?



Tastes like the proper stuff.
Bottle doesn't say less sugar. Hopefully it's not just my mind tricking me that it's normal because the label doesn't say otherwise. 

I have some of the 300ml glass bottles and they say less sugar.

Noticed when I was driving between CPT and Vredendal a few times last year and early this year that I found 500ml glass bottles with original sugar levels as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Tastes like the proper stuff.
> Bottle doesn't say less sugar. Hopefully it's not just my mind tricking me that it's normal because the label doesn't say otherwise.
> 
> I have some of the 300ml glass bottles and they say less sugar.
> 
> Noticed when I was driving between CPT and Vredendal a few times last year and early this year that I found 500ml glass bottles with original sugar levels as well.


Yes they give us the crap here in Cape Town and the CBD keeps people from complaining out loud. I stopped drinking coke due to that. The thing they used as a sugar substitute made me sick as hell.
I'm happy now with a lekka cuppa Joko,no milk and the bag in till the last drop. Makes me feel my chest hairs again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Tastes like the proper stuff.
> Bottle doesn't say less sugar. Hopefully it's not just my mind tricking me that it's normal because the label doesn't say otherwise.
> 
> I have some of the 300ml glass bottles and they say less sugar.
> 
> Noticed when I was driving between CPT and Vredendal a few times last year and early this year that I found 500ml glass bottles with original sugar levels as well.


Further in the south coast we also found 1.25 glass bottles Original however we weren't there in a while.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Other thing is... There a massive storm warning out. So take care and be safe. Don't take chances please.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Reading into the gazette released today :

45 (1), which includes e-cigarettes, is listed as an offence which is subject to a fine or imprisonment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Reading into the gazette released today :
> 
> 45 (1), which includes e-cigarettes, is listed as an offence which is subject to a fine or imprisonment.
> 
> View attachment 201119


But the gum is still legal?
Or is that considered nicotine product?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> But the gum is still legal?
> Or is that considered nicotine product?



I'm not even sure anymore. But I thought the gum was still being sold. 

Also did some backward reading on previous gazettes- the Ecig being an offense subject to a fine or imprisonment has been there for a while now. It was item number 27 on the gazette at the end of April. 

Didn't even realise that before.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> I'm not even sure anymore. But I thought the gum was still being sold.
> 
> Also did some backward reading on previous gazettes- the Ecig being an offense subject to a fine or imprisonment has been there for a while now. It was item number 27 on the gazette at the end of April.
> 
> Didn't even realise that before.


Delete this post please they will say we knew.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Absolute joke.

Besides the fact that it took 4 months for our government to finally tell people to improve ventilation in enclosed spaces for a highly infectious disease that has an aerosol vector, they then in the same breath say we can cram as many people as we want in a tight space and drive around with them.
I think the only thing anyone can determine from our SARS-COV-2 response is that we have an excess of incompetent people fumbling about; idiotic schemes like "medical scooters", moronic incidents like telling the press we have space for a million graves...

P.S. Get eye protection, it can infect you through your eyes whether you have a mask or not.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6


----------



## Raindance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> "with immediate effect"
> View attachment 201109





M.Adhir said:


> Reading into the gazette released today :
> 
> 45 (1), which includes e-cigarettes, is listed as an offence which is subject to a fine or imprisonment.
> 
> View attachment 201119


So am I right in understanding this to mean that government is officially telling the constitution to get stuffed, they will do as they please and put saliva on the constitutional rights of its citizens as and when they please?

Words elude me.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Raindance said:


> So am I right in understanding this to mean that government is officially telling the constitution to get stuffed, they will do as they please and put saliva on the constitutional rights of its citizens as and when they please?
> 
> Words elude me.
> 
> Regards



Constitution?

Unless its that ingredient @M.Adhir puts in his bunny chow that gives him a titanium sphincter that allows the chillies to pass through, I don't think you can find it in this country anymore.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Funny 5


----------



## NecroticAngel

It's still not illegal to give the stuff away, that's my loophole and I'm sticking to it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

"Dear Patient,
Thank you for making use of Ampath Laboratories. Should you wish to receive your COVID test results on your cellphone...." 
Now we wait, cheers!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Is there another country around the world where alcohol has been banned because the population drinks and attempts to kill each other ?

SA is unique in so many ways.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Well after opening on Friday (with no guests booked of course) the resort we live at is effectively shut down all over again. Really getting tired of this lockdown.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

NecroticAngel said:


> Well after opening on Friday (with no guests booked of course) the resort we live at is effectively shut down all over again. Really getting tired of this lockdown.



You and me both...over this crap

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

*Dis-Chem stops Covid-19 testing amid big backlog, ‘unanticipated’ spike in Gauteng*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/dis-chem-stops-coronavirus-covid19-testing-2020-7
10 July 2020

"Dis-Chem has decided to close its Covid-19 testing facilities “for the foreseeable future” as the company struggles with a backlog in getting test results from the testing labs.

“The unanticipated increase in infections across the country, particularly in Gauteng has put severe pressure on testing labs, which has impacted on the turnaround time for Dis-Chem’s test results,” a spokesperson said.

Gauteng has seen its infections more than triple in just two weeks.

“We are constantly following up with the various laboratories, but they are being forced to prioritise urgent hospital tests. The number of labs that can do the tests is limited and we are spreading our load across as many as possible. Another factor affecting the speed of testing and obtaining results is the reduced number of flights around the country, so transporting tests to the labs from outlying cities and other remote stations is delayed,” says Lizeth Kruger, Dis-Chem’s national clinic manager...

Kruger says the system was working well until a week ago, but the sudden surge in patient numbers has overwhelmed all facilities...

Dis-Chem will review the situation “on a regular basis”, and may reopen if it believes the various labs can cope with demand...

Dis-Chem, which was fined R1.2 million this week by the Competition Tribunal for hiking surgical face masks at the start of the pandemic, faced some criticism because the company charged its own employees for Covid-19 tests, if those turn out to be negative."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

They charge their employees for a COVID test, if the results are negative? How bizarre!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

blujeenz said:


> Back in 1981 I spent 2 years in Bloemfontein and various parts in the far north of the country. (SADF)
> Turns out a lot of my Afrikaans brothers went around barefoot. So some soutie came up with the joke that everyone north of the Du Toits Kloof mountains lived barefoot.
> Guess it was a subtle dig at the less sophisticated, most of the English dudes came from Cape Town and it was a bit of a culture shock seeing how the north lived.



I walked barefoot most of my childhood. Even at school until end of St9 (Grade 11). Only in matric did I wear shoes as it was mandatory. Outside of school and church, you'd never see me with shoes on unless it was a public function where I had to dress nicely so other people can think good of me. I hated shoes and actually still do. At home, I'm still barefoot....lol. It's the "boertjie" in me that just won't quit.

In winter, of course, I had to wear shoes with long trousers or my mom would murder me. Had no choice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz

Tomorrow is D-Day for the government to align lockdown regulations with constitutional court order, LFN vs Government.
Hopefully 15th July will see the vape shops open again.

Ryno de Beer part 2 vid from 11th July.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 5


----------



## M.Adhir

What's in TV tonight
Oh wait, Fokol 
Thanks Eksdom 

Thankful for the gas heater at least

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

zadiac said:


> I walked barefoot most of my childhood. Even at school until end of St9 (Grade 11). Only in matric did I wear shoes as it was mandatory. Outside of school and church, you'd never see me with shoes on unless it was a public function where I had to dress nicely so other people can think good of me. I hated shoes and actually still do. At home, I'm still barefoot....lol. It's the "boertjie" in me that just won't quit.
> 
> In winter, of course, I had to wear shoes with long trousers or my mom would murder me. Had no choice.


I still don't wear shoes. Because of my age it's become a "thing" I'm known for hehe.

Well can't find anything on Netflix I feel like watching, spose I'm going to have to Re watch a bit of Henry Cavill in the Witcher. What a hardship...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance

NecroticAngel said:


> I still don't wear shoes. Because of my age it's become a "thing" I'm known for hehe.
> 
> Well can't find anything on Netflix I feel like watching, spose I'm going to have to Re watch a bit of Henry Cavill in the Witcher. What a hardship...


Why don't you watch what @M.Adhir is watching above. Looks like a rerun of the prez's Sunday night speech. Lots of gas and hot air.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Don't laugh, that's what I'm having tonight, was alcohol I made last time booze was banned. I am a DIY mixer so I made basic sugar alcohol flavored with flavors I don't like to smoke hehe. It's yummy. My bank account finds it delicious too!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

So essentially I'm snipping threads, sipping on berry bubblegum spirit coolers, smoking the best damn vape juice I've ever had, watching Henry Cavill slay some monsters. Life is very hard

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> What's in TV tonight
> Oh wait, Fokol
> Thanks Eksdom
> 
> Thankful for the gas heater at least
> View attachment 201204



Returned from work and load-shedding. Then finally it was over after the 2+hours and then the whole block of flats went dark. Nobody answers calls so we have no answers and still 4kl lektriek.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Raindance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 201225


HOLY CRAP! Whats going on in Gauteng!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie

Raindance said:


> HOLY CRAP! Whats going on in Gauteng!
> 
> Regards


I can tell you,

People walking without masks
Taxis 100% loaded and no windows open
People standing in groups
People sharing smokes
People thinking this is a joke 
Etc,etc

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Raindance said:


> HOLY CRAP! Whats going on in Gauteng!
> 
> Regards



Tons of tiny informal churches in small badly ventilated spaces like abandoned warehouses.
Loads of people living on top of each other in badly ventilated hijacked buildings.
I had to insist that the plumber use a mask and his workers, so it's not just the rowdy poor people who aren't using them.
As the other guy said people hanging around in groups on top of each, lots of parties and get-togethers, I had a bunch of people at the end of my road drinking and going on, my neighbour called the cops, and the one guy crashed in to a rock by my drive way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac

NecroticAngel said:


> So essentially I'm snipping threads, sipping on berry bubblegum spirit coolers, smoking the best damn vape juice I've ever had, watching Henry Cavill slay some monsters. Life is very hard



Don't smoke the juice. Rather vape it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

If you really want alcohol just move to the townships where everything is available. The ban affects only a certain segment of society.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> The curfew is going to make people resent everything
> 
> If they ban alcohol then the curfew is probably not all that necessary.
> 
> Tough times ahead with COVID - wear your mask and keep your distance.



I don't think people are too concerned about the curfew, but the ban on alcohol has certainly created fury - once again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

Feliks Karp said:


> Tons of tiny informal churches in small badly ventilated spaces like abandoned warehouses.
> Loads of people living on top of each other in badly ventilated hijacked buildings.
> I had to insist that the plumber use a mask and his workers, so it's not just the rowdy poor people who aren't using them.
> As the other guy said people hanging around in groups on top of each, lots of parties and get-togethers, I had a bunch of people at the end of my road drinking and going on, my neighbour called the cops, and the one guy crashed in to a rock by my drive way.



Hope the rock wasn't damaged!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> Hope the rock wasn't damaged!



Nope, the rock won the fight unanimously, his insurance was probably not too thrilled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

NecroticAngel said:


> Don't laugh, that's what I'm having tonight, was alcohol I made last time booze was banned. I am a DIY mixer so I made basic sugar alcohol flavored with flavors I don't like to smoke hehe. It's yummy. My bank account finds it delicious too!!
> View attachment 201221



That pic looks like you ripped off all your clothes and then did something weird with your pubic hair. Homemade alcohol you say ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> View attachment 201194



https://www.news24.com/news24/south...tle-store-and-clear-out-whisky-stock-20200714

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*BREAKING NEWS*

*Nestlé confirms Chocolate Log will be discontinued*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/chocolate-log-to-be-discontinued

"Nestlé has announced it will be discontinuing the production of their Chocolate Log product in South Africa from August...

"The chocolate, made with a marshmallow centre sitting on a crisp wafer and covered in chocolate ... " hint-hint juice-makers! Show your mettle!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## stevie g

blujeenz said:


> Tomorrow is D-Day for the government to align lockdown regulations with constitutional court order, LFN vs Government.
> Hopefully 15th July will see the vape shops open again.
> 
> Ryno de Beer part 2 vid from 11th July.


Yeah no vape shops will not be opening. As the man says do the owners have the guts to open up. Nope. And Tuesday is basically over so nothing changed as this guy expected.

Vape shops and people entering the vape space as small business owners should have been aware from the get go it was always going to become a bootleggers market due to the prohibition times we're entering. Covid just accelerated it.

Sucks to have all your eggs in the vape game now.

I'm ******* disgusted by it but sadly everyone walked around laughing off the guavament saying they're so slow and useless it'll take years to get any type of regulations going.

It happened and we are powerless to stop it because middle class South Africans are a self seeking lazy bunch and as my American girlfriend observed, South Africa is very much every man for himself and **** your neighbour.

That type of mentality will get us nowhere which is exactly where we are.
There are some people in this industry I can't say I'm sad it's happening to them. To the good ones I'm sorry it came to this.

And to the usual crowd of wankers that don't like my style disagree away I don't care y'all are done anyways.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Adephi

https://www.news24.com/fin24/compan...-tobacco-like-plant-tested-in-humans-20200714

Medicago launched in 1999 out of a partnership between Canada’s agriculture department and Laval University. After focusing on the tobacco-adjacent plant, Medicago went public in 2006. In 2009 it began using the technology to develop a shot to counter the H1N1 pandemic. In 2013, Medicago was taken private by Mitsubishi Tanabe Pharma and Philip Morris.

Medicago is not alone in pursuing a plant-based approach to the novel coronavirus. Cigarette maker British American Tobacco Plc has been working on a similar vaccine through its biotech subsidiary Kentucky BioProcessing.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> *BREAKING NEWS*
> 
> *Nestlé confirms Chocolate Log will be discontinued*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/chocolate-log-to-be-discontinued
> 
> "Nestlé has announced it will be discontinuing the production of their Chocolate Log product in South Africa from August...
> 
> "The chocolate, made with a marshmallow centre sitting on a crisp wafer and covered in chocolate ... " hint-hint juice-makers! Show your mettle!!



sad news man, I grew up with Chocolate Log's (sad face)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Back at work today after getting the all clear yesterday. Glad to report, it was only regular flu.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## DavyH

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 201357



Too early to get really hopeful, but are we seeing a peak here?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

DavyH said:


> Too early to get really hopeful, but are we seeing a peak here?



Nope. Its going to jump for quite some time. At least another month or 2.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> *BREAKING NEWS*
> 
> *Nestlé confirms Chocolate Log will be discontinued*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/chocolate-log-to-be-discontinued
> 
> "Nestlé has announced it will be discontinuing the production of their Chocolate Log product in South Africa from August...
> 
> "The chocolate, made with a marshmallow centre sitting on a crisp wafer and covered in chocolate ... " hint-hint juice-makers! Show your mettle!!


Better start stocking up!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

DavyH said:


> Too early to get really hopeful, but are we seeing a peak here?


The different provinces are having their own curves, peaks, plateaus etc. The National curve is in reality of relatively low value

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

I find this interesting and think that we are in a similar position, although unproven.

*Actual Cases (1.7 million: 10 times the number of confirmed cases)*
New York State conducted an antibody testing study [source], showing that 12.3% of the population in the state had COVID-19 antibodies as of May 1, 2020. The survey developed a baseline infection rate by testing 15,103 people at grocery stores and community centers across the state over the preceding two weeks. The study provides a breakdown by county, race (White 7%, Asian 11.1%, multi/none/other 14.4%, Black 17.4%, Latino/Hispanic 25.4%), and age, among other variables. *19.9% of the population of New York City had COVID-19 antibodies*. With a population of 8,398,748 people in NYC [source], this percentage would indicate that *1,671,351 people had been infected with SARS-CoV-2* and had recovered as of May 1 in New York City. The number of confirmed cases reported as of May 1 by New York City was *166,883* [source], more than 10 times less.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

https://www.facebook.com/Fita-1512331899070066
15 July 2020

"*Our Application for Leave to Appeal* the full bench of the High Court ruling of 26 June 2020 which dismissed our application challenging the cigarette ban during the lockdown period was heard earlier today.

We are once again very happy with the arguments raised by our legal team and we now await the ruling of the Court.

*Judgment in the matter has been reserved and the Court has said that it will deliver judgment on whether we should be allowed to challenge the aforementioned dismissal of our cigarette ban challenge during the course of next week.*

We will notify the public as soon as we receive this judgment.

Thank you!"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*HEADS UP!!*
*SA drivers warned of stricter stop and search operations*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/sa-drivers-warned-of-stricter-stop-and-search-operations
15 July 2020

"South Africa’s drivers are being warned to expect stricter enforcement of lockdown regulations on roads. The warning was issued by Minister of Police Bheki Cele, during a media briefing on Wednesday, July 15.

According to Cele, these enforcement measures will include roadblocks and patrols, along with increased police visibility “where applicable” in streets, malls and other places people have a tendency to ignore social distancing protocols.

“There will also be random stop and search operations to ensure that the prohibition on the transportation of alcohol and tobacco is not being subverted,” the Minister said. “Throughout all of this, law enforcement officials will be dependent on the cooperation of community members to ensure these operations are handled in the best possible spirit and with the least disruption.”

“Law enforcement officials have been instructed to act resolutely to enforce compliance with the regulations, arresting those that breach them and ensuring that they are successfully prosecuted,” Cele added.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

Is having your vape in your car considered transporting tobacco?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

*You won’t be arrested for not wearing a mask – but this may change*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/is-not-wearing-a-mask-illegal-2020-7
13 July 2020

"While wearing an “appropriate item that covers the nose and mouth” in a public place is mandatory, it is still not a criminal offence to go without, government confirmed on Monday.

But while you may not be arrested for not wearing a mask in a store, workplace or taxi – the owner of the premises or vehicle may end up in jail for six months and/or face a fine.

New regulations, that were gazetted on Sunday evening, determine that building and store owners, as well as all employers and school principals will face six months and/or fines if they allow mask-free people on their premises. Taxi operators will face the same penalties if they don't enforce mask-wearing ... "

But the individual self won’t face jail time or a fine, Ronald Lamola, Minister of Justice and Correctional Services, said on Monday.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> *You won’t be arrested for not wearing a mask – but this may change*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/is-not-wearing-a-mask-illegal-2020-7
> 13 July 2020
> 
> "While wearing an “appropriate item that covers the nose and mouth” in a public place is mandatory, it is still not a criminal offence to go without, government confirmed on Monday.
> 
> But while you may not be arrested for not wearing a mask in a store, workplace or taxi – the owner of the premises or vehicle may end up in jail for six months and/or face a fine.
> 
> New regulations, that were gazetted on Sunday evening, determine that building and store owners, as well as all employers and school principals will face six months and/or fines if they allow mask-free people on their premises. Taxi operators will face the same penalties if they don't enforce mask-wearing ... "
> 
> But the individual self won’t face jail time or a fine, Ronald Lamola, Minister of Justice and Correctional Services, said on Monday.



https://www.news24.com/news24/south...-court-for-not-wearing-a-mask-lamola-20200715

This is going to be spectacular.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## stevie g

Hooked said:


> *HEADS UP!!*
> *SA drivers warned of stricter stop and search operations*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/sa-drivers-warned-of-stricter-stop-and-search-operations
> 15 July 2020
> 
> "South Africa’s drivers are being warned to expect stricter enforcement of lockdown regulations on roads. The warning was issued by Minister of Police Bheki Cele, during a media briefing on Wednesday, July 15.
> 
> According to Cele, these enforcement measures will include roadblocks and patrols, along with increased police visibility “where applicable” in streets, malls and other places people have a tendency to ignore social distancing protocols.
> 
> “There will also be random stop and search operations to ensure that the prohibition on the transportation of alcohol and tobacco is not being subverted,” the Minister said. “Throughout all of this, law enforcement officials will be dependent on the cooperation of community members to ensure these operations are handled in the best possible spirit and with the least disruption.”
> 
> “Law enforcement officials have been instructed to act resolutely to enforce compliance with the regulations, arresting those that breach them and ensuring that they are successfully prosecuted,” Cele added.


they're going to be bullying the townships. I haven't seen hide nor hair of cops around the middle class suburbs.

Drove through 2 provincial lines this week for work. 1st one didn't stop me, 2nd one was polite and just took down license plate for "tracing"... Haha whatever use that is I have no idea, didn't even ask for papers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## stevie g

NecroticAngel said:


> Is having your vape in your car considered transporting tobacco?


Just ignore cops, don't look at them. Be firm and polite if they stop you however. They're just people doing their jobs if you don't bother them they won't bother you. 

Also helps not to have a smug face haha.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Woke up this morning 
and 3 little birds
outside my window
were singing this song...
*You a true Vape Master with 30,000 Positive Ratings !!*
Thank you all my friends here at Esiggsa ,it is great fun to travel this road with you ,
I appreciate every one of you .

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 12


----------



## ARYANTO

Nicco is painting the outside wall and Rilley is supervising from inside.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The guys are nearly finished with the ceiling stripping and the cupboards are going back in , I am really impressed with the colour of the walls ,this is the 1st coat , still waiting for my sliding door , hopefully today or Friday.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger

ARYANTO said:


> Y*ou a true Vape Master with 30,000 Positive Ratings !!*
> Thank you all my friends here at Esiggsa ,it is great fun to travel this road with you ,
> I appreciate every one of you .



Congratulations and well deserved

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Woke up this morning
> and 3 little birds
> outside my window
> were singing this song...
> *You a true Vape Master with 30,000 Positive Ratings !!*
> Thank you all my friends here at Esiggsa ,it is great fun to travel this road with you ,
> I appreciate every one of you .



Well done @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*FITA ACCUSED TO [SIC] CHALLENGING CIGARETTE BAN TO PROTECT MONETARY GAINS*
https://ewn.co.za/2020/07/16/fita-accused-to-challenging-cigarette-ban-to-protect-monetary-gains
16 July 2020

"The government has accused the Fair-Trade Independent Tobacco Association (Fita) of pursuing the tobacco products ban on sales mainly to protect their monetary gains. This has formed part of the government’s reasoning against the association’s leave to appeal an adverse ruling by the Pretoria High Court ...

Advocate Marumo Moerane told the full bench of the court that the legal challenge was not in the public’s interest as asserted by the association in its legal bid.

While the organisation cited the economic impact as part of its argument on why the decision should be reversed it also cited, as equally important, the legal ramifications of the issue, saying that the sales ban failed the rationality test.

Moerane said that this would not pass at the Supreme Court of Appeal where Fita hoped that its challenge would be treated favourably.

“The grounds of appeal lack reasonable prospects of success, and we submit that there exists no compelling reason this appeal should be heard and that the application should, therefore, be dismissed with cost.”

Judge President Dunstan Mblambo said judgment in the matter will be delivered next week."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## zadiac

4 Members of my station, including a detective and my station commander has tested positive for the virus.
Station has been closed twice already, but is open again now. Looks like eventually when I get back from leave I'll get it as well at some point. My station commander's husband and daughter also tested positive. Sigh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

zadiac said:


> 4 Members of my station, including a detective and my station commander has tested positive for the virus.
> Station has been closed twice already, but is open again now. Looks like eventually when I get back from leave I'll get it as well at some point. My station commander's husband and daughter also tested positive. Sigh.



Oh. My. Vape. Surely they can't make you return to work under these circumstances @zadiac?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

An acquaintance of mine invited someone to her house last Sunday for lunch. On Monday this person receive her results - positive. She didn't have any symptoms, but everyone at her work had been tested. Whew. Not nice. Imagine having had someone right there in your house and the next day you find out that they've tested positive.

The worst thing is that my acquaintance is a high-risk person. When COVID first reared its ugly head in our area, her doctor booked her off work and told her to self-isolate for 30 days, just as a precaution. She suffers from asthma, brochitis and from time to time is rushed to hospital because she can't breathe. Not a good situation for her to be in, now!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DavyH

Every time I get all whiny about being locked down, I see stories like these that make me grateful to be stuck at home. Stay strong, folks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Mollie

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 201481


Gauteng rules lol

Told the missus 2 weeks back that we will be in the top 5 in the world before the end of this week 

And still people don't realize the outcome of this virus

I know of alot of companies retrenching people 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger

It’s a mess out there now. Hard to discern between what’s a real threat and what is just simple panic and hysteria. For a small amount of perspective at this moment, imagine you were born in 1900.

On your 14th birthday, World War I starts, and ends on your 18th birthday. 22 million people perish in that war. Later in the year, a Spanish Flu epidemic hits the planet and runs until your 20th birthday. 50 million people die from it in those two years. Yes, 50 million.

On your 29th birthday, the Great Depression begins. Unemployment hits 25%, the World GDP drops 27%. That runs until you are 33. The country nearly collapses along with the world economy.

When you turn 39, World War II starts. You aren’t even over the hill yet. And don’t try to catch your breath. On your 41st birthday, the United States is fully pulled into WWII. Between your 39th and 45th birthday, 75 million people perish in the war.

Smallpox was epidemic until you were in your 40’s, as it killed 300 million people during your lifetime.

At 50, the Korean War starts. 5 million perish. From your birth, until you were 55, you dealt with the fear of polio epidemics each summer. You experience friends and family contracting polio and being paralyzed and/or dying.

At 55 the Vietnam War begins and doesn’t end for 20 years. 4 million people perish in that conflict. During the Cold War, you lived each day with the fear of nuclear annihilation. On your 62nd birthday you have the Cuban Missile Crisis, a tipping point in the Cold War. Life on our planet, as we know it, almost ended. When you turn 75, the Vietnam War finally ends.

Think of everyone on the planet born in 1900. How did they endure all of that? When you were a kid in 1985 and didn’t think your 85 year old grandparent understood how hard school was. And how mean that kid in your class was. Yet they survived through everything listed above. Perspective is an amazing art. Refined and enlightening as time goes on. Let’s try and keep things in perspective. Your parents and/or grandparents were called to endure all of the above – you are called to stay home and sit on your couch.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> Oh. My. Vape. Surely they can't make you return to work under these circumstances @zadiac?



I am a police officer. I don't have a choice. Also, I have a duty to go and do my work. I will do it, of my own free will. 
At some point we will all get the virus. If I get it at work, then so be it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Thanks 5


----------



## Stranger

You Sir .... have my respect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Room Fogger

zadiac said:


> I am a police officer. I don't have a choice. Also, I have a duty to go and do my work. I will do it, of my own free will.
> At some point we will all get the virus. If I get it at work, then so be it.


I agree with you @zadiac , and I thank you for your service to us.

It’s not really a matter of if we get it, it’s when and how bad. I made peace with that quite some time ago, I’m not going about being reckless, and will do my best to delay the inevitable, but if it comes hopefully I can ride it out and bounce back. Hoping I can pull through to warmer weather before it hits as it does seem to help in recovery a bit. For now it’s Vit C, lots of veggies, and my daily minimum 30 min dose of sun for Vit D with a brisk walk for exercise.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

zadiac said:


> I am a police officer. I don't have a choice. Also, I have a duty to go and do my work. I will do it, of my own free will.
> At some point we will all get the virus. If I get it at work, then so be it.



@zadiac If I could protect you with my thoughts, I would! I hope you'll be OK

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

stevie g said:


> they're going to be bullying the townships. I haven't seen hide nor hair of cops around the middle class suburbs.
> 
> Drove through 2 provincial lines this week for work. 1st one didn't stop me, 2nd one was polite and just took down license plate for "tracing"... Haha whatever use that is I have no idea, didn't even ask for papers.



I don't think so - the townships do as they please.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Back at work today after getting the all clear yesterday. Glad to report, it was only regular flu.



So glad to hear that @Dela Rey Steyn! To me, the greatest problem is how does one know (without being tested) whether it's regular flu or COVID? About 2 weeks ago I felt flu-ish for two days. Sore throat; temp was 37.1 at one stage. It camd own within 2 hours of taking Paracetamol though. If it hadn't I would have been very concerned. How can I ask for a test just because I have a sore throat and don't feelf well? Would they even test me?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB

ARYANTO said:


> The guys are nearly finished with the ceiling stripping and the cupboards are going back in , I am really impressed with the colour of the walls ,this is the 1st coat , still waiting for my sliding door , hopefully today or Friday.
> View attachment 201449


I love this colour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> So glad to hear that @Dela Rey Steyn! To me, the greatest problem is how does one know (without being tested) whether it's regular flu or COVID? About 2 weeks ago I felt flu-ish for two days. Sore throat; temp was 37.1 at one stage. It camd own within 2 hours of taking Paracetamol though. If it hadn't I would have been very concerned. How can I ask for a test just because I have a sore throat and don't feelf well? Would they even test me?



If you are older than 55 and show symptoms they will test you. Might help if you can get a dr's note.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

I found this page on Facebook with loads of interesting articles.

No trolls. Just a group of Gauteng Doctors that is sharing information about Covid-19.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Yeah! Power is back on! We've been without power since 6a.m. today. Repairs and maintenance, they said. Time will tell ...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> Yeah! Power is back on! We've been without power since 6a.m. today. Repairs and maintenance, they said. Time will tell ...



In a turn of massive strangeness, we just had loadshedding for 37 minutes. Not complaining, mind.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 201512



So being without power the entire day yesterday was worth it! As for "the system remains unpredicatable and unreliable" - well, that applies to the govt. system too!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Powerships are ready to stop load-shedding in South Africa*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...ng-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Discovered Radio Caroline yesterday , an UK oldies station that streams all over the world - if you like 60-70's music , here is the link - I have been listening to them since yesterday . Many good memories !
http://www.carolineflashback.co.uk/#home.html
*Welcome to the Radio Caroline Flashback website*
*Many people, of a certain age, still associate Radio Caroline with the pop music of the 60s & 70s. Caroline Flashback provides an alternative service for loyal and new listeners, who want to hear tracks from this exciting era. They used to be a pirate radio station broadcasting from Ross Revenge ,a trawler !




*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Struggling South Africans to cut back on DStv, take-aways, and drinking after COVID-19*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...v-take-aways-and-drinking-after-covid-19.html

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Here is where we stand on Friday afternoon , still no door but the interior is getting there , new light fittings is in and my ''desk'' is up . The colours are really looking great , and compliments the floor . Railing outside is finished , now need to do the finer painting over the weekend , busy painting the house as well , main gate is being constructed .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## blujeenz

*Belarus president unwilling to accept additional terms to get foreign loans*


> Additional conditions which do not apply to the financial part are unacceptable for Belarus, Belarus President Aleksandr Lukashenko said





> Meanwhile, the IMF continues to demand from us quarantine measures, isolation, a curfew. This is nonsense. We will not dance to anyone's tune,” said the president.



https://eng.belta.by/president/view...ional-terms-to-get-foreign-loans-131164-2020/

Sounds fishy as all get out, guess our Ramafosa did some fancy Bboy moves to get the R90 billion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

*Belarus president unwilling to accept additional terms to get foreign loans*


> Additional conditions which do not apply to the financial part are unacceptable for Belarus, Belarus President Aleksandr Lukashenko said





> Meanwhile, the IMF continues to demand from us quarantine measures, isolation, a curfew. This is nonsense. We will not dance to anyone's tune,” said the president.



https://eng.belta.by/president/view...ional-terms-to-get-foreign-loans-131164-2020/

Sounds fishy as all get out, guess our Ramafosa did some fancy Bboy moves to get the R90 billion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Restaurant workers will be blocking roads next week in protest over lockdown rules*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/r...ng-roads-next-week-to-protest-lockdown-2020-7

"Restaurants, take-aways and coffee shops across the country will take to the streets next week to draw attention to the devastating effects of lockdown regulations on the industry.

On Wednesday 22 July, restaurants will be blocking the roads outside their premises by dragging all tables and chairs into the street. The protest is expected to last two hours, from 12:00 to 14:00...

Each restaurant owner will move tables and chairs from their empty restaurants into the street in front of their establishment in protest of the current regulations and to highlight the plight of the industry.”

Rasa is calling it the “Million Seats on the Streets” protest and is also planning to form a human chain from parliament in Cape Town on 24 July..."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> *Powerships are ready to stop load-shedding in South Africa*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...ng-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter


That R1.70 per unit is before kickbacks so do not get too exited.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

*Licence validity period extended to November 2020*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/licence-validity-period-extended-to-november-2020
17 July 2020

"Motorists have been granted some reprieve as the validity period of vehicle licenses that expired during the lockdown has officially been extended to November 30, 2020."

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Five planets visible without a telescope this weekend*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/five-planets-visible-without-a-telescope-this-weekend
17 July 2020

"It’s going to be a busy weekend of astronomical events. Saturn, Jupiter, Mercury, Venus and Mars will be visible to the naked eye before sunrise on Sunday, July 19.

The five planets will all make an appearance for 45 minutes and will be accompanied by a beautiful crescent moon.

The planets and moon will form a curve across the sky and those eager to see the show are encouraged to find a viewing spot with a clear horizon to ensure the best visibility.

You’ll be able to tell the planets from one another as Jupiter will appear two hours before sunrise in a southwesterly part of the sky, and Saturn will be just above it to the right. Mars will appear in a southeastern direction and Venus will be visible in the eastern sky. Mercury will appear to the right of the moon and will be low in the sky in a east-northeast direction according to Space.com. Mercury will be the most difficult planet to see from Cape Town but will be visible nonetheless.

While you won’t need a telescope to see the show, those wanting to get a closer or clearer look at the planets and the moon should use binoculars."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Liquid tobacco confiscated in Kabega Park in PE*
https://www.algoafm.co.za/local/liquid-tobacco-confiscated-in-kabega-park-in-pe
17 July 2020

"Port Elizabeth Police have confiscated tobacco liquid to the street value of R360 000 at warehouse in Kabega Park.
This is after a courier company alerted them of a suspicious package at their warehouse on Thursday.

Police spokesperson, Colonel Priscilla Naidu said the company received a package from Cape Town.

It is alleged that a similar package was received for the same person earlier in the week and the suspicious behaviour of the recipient caught the attention of the company.

When another package arrived on Thursday for the same person, police were roped in to investigate. The package was opened and 30 boxes each containing 120 packets of various flavours of oka pipe liquid tobacco were confiscated. The total street value is R180 000.

At about 17:30, the same evening , police returned to the company as another package arrived. Another 30 boxes of the same liquid tobacco were confiscated. The total value of both confiscations is R360 000.

Colonel Naidu said a docket has been opened for further investigation.

Police have lauded the courier company for working with them in clamping down the movement of illegal and illicit merchandise.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

WTF??? Courier company snitching to the cops??? How much were they paid?
I'd love to know which courier company it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> WTF??? Courier company snitching to the cops??? How much were they paid?
> I'd love to know which courier company it is.



I smell a rat. R360k of vape juice is more than just a "package".

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Isn't 'oka pipe' a hubbly? What would you need nicotine liquid for in a hubbly? Don't get me wrong, we poured all sorts of nonsense in a hubbly when I was young and stupid, but never 'nicotine liquid'

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

As the madness continues to unfold around us, cooking off some game meat in the steam pot for pie, enjoying the last of the 'good' whisky while SWAMBO is at the hospital delivering the first born of very good friends of ours. Cheers to the ones that come in to this crazy world, cheers to those that left us and cheers to us, the inhabitants of this big green and blue rock, may we live long enough to enjoy ourselves but not too long to get bored with life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## LeislB

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> As the madness continues to unfold around us, cooking off some game meat in the steam pot for pie, enjoying the last of the 'good' whisky while SWAMBO is at the hospital delivering the first born of very good friends of ours. Cheers to the ones that come in to this crazy world, cheers to those that left us and cheers to us, the inhabitants of this big green and blue rock, may we live long enough to enjoy ourselves but not too long to get bored with life.
> View attachment 201599


 Cheers to the weekend!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> As the madness continues to unfold around us, cooking off some game meat in the steam pot for pie, enjoying the last of the 'good' whisky while SWAMBO is at the hospital delivering the first born of very good friends of ours. Cheers to the ones that come in to this crazy world, cheers to those that left us and cheers to us, the inhabitants of this big green and blue rock, may we live long enough to enjoy ourselves but not too long to get bored with life.
> View attachment 201599



A great toast! Slainte!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> As the madness continues to unfold around us, cooking off some game meat in the steam pot for pie, enjoying the last of the 'good' whisky while SWAMBO is at the hospital delivering the first born of very good friends of ours. Cheers to the ones that come in to this crazy world, cheers to those that left us and cheers to us, the inhabitants of this big green and blue rock, may we live long enough to enjoy ourselves but not too long to get bored with life.
> View attachment 201599



Wish I could cheers you back. But the apple beer takes a few days longer to ferment in this cold weather.

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

It’s been a hell of a long week. Actually 2 in a row where I had to deal with the worst nightmare for a manager... can’t go into details. The public service could be so much better if politics was kept away from it. Who’s paying the price? Not the tax payers, that’s just money...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*SA isolation period reduced to 10 days*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/sa-isolation-period-reduced-to-10-days
17 July 2020

"The Minister of Health has announced that the recommended isolation period for COVID-19 has been reduced from 14 to 10 days.

This change is on the condition that the person does not have a fever by the tenth day and that their symptoms, if they had any, have improved over this time.

“These guidelines apply to healthcare workers too and are implemented with immediate effect,” said Mkhize in a subsequent tweet. 

These guidelines have been provided to the South African government by the World Health Organisation. The Ministerial Advisory Committee also submitted an advisory, which considered analysis to produce the proposal for an 8 day isolation. However, the government has opted to adopt the WHO guidelines.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Don't know if this is informative or funny ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> *SA isolation period reduced to 10 days*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/sa-isolation-period-reduced-to-10-days
> 17 July 2020
> 
> "The Minister of Health has announced that the recommended isolation period for COVID-19 has been reduced from 14 to 10 days.
> 
> This change is on the condition that the person does not have a fever by the tenth day and that their symptoms, if they had any, have improved over this time.
> 
> “These guidelines apply to healthcare workers too and are implemented with immediate effect,” said Mkhize in a subsequent tweet.
> 
> These guidelines have been provided to the South African government by the World Health Organisation. The Ministerial Advisory Committee also submitted an advisory, which considered analysis to produce the proposal for an 8 day isolation. However, the government has opted to adopt the WHO guidelines.





Huh? So not only are we the only country in the world with a tobacco ban, we also have the longest lockdown and the shortest quarantine.

In the immortal words of Charlton Heston, ‘It’s a madhouse!’

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> *SA isolation period reduced to 10 days*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/sa-isolation-period-reduced-to-10-days
> 17 July 2020
> 
> "The Minister of Health has announced that the recommended isolation period for COVID-19 has been reduced from 14 to 10 days.
> 
> This change is on the condition that the person does not have a fever by the tenth day and that their symptoms, if they had any, have improved over this time.
> 
> “These guidelines apply to healthcare workers too and are implemented with immediate effect,” said Mkhize in a subsequent tweet.
> 
> These guidelines have been provided to the South African government by the World Health Organisation. The Ministerial Advisory Committee also submitted an advisory, which considered analysis to produce the proposal for an 8 day isolation. However, the government has opted to adopt the WHO guidelines.


Just made my day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's very good news for the health care sector and make much more economical sense.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SWAMBO and I had a big discussion on the initial proposed 8-day isolation. But glad they at least decided to follow the WHO guidelines.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

I've just heard on CNN that in Miami if you're not wearing a mask you will be fined $50. There will no longer be a warning - a first offence gets a fine. I wonder how much is $50 *relative to the American society, *not simply converting it to Rands. Is $50 an expensive fine in Miami?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> I've just heard on CNN that in Miami if you're not wearing a mask you will be fined $50. There will no longer be a warning - a first offence gets a fine. I wonder how much is $50 *relative to the American society, *not simply converting it to Rands. Is $50 an expensive fine in Miami?


Well at ten US bucks for a Starbucks coffee, I dont think so.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Stranger said:


> It’s a mess out there now. Hard to discern between what’s a real threat and what is just simple panic and hysteria. For a small amount of perspective at this moment, imagine you were born in 1900.
> 
> On your 14th birthday, World War I starts, and ends on your 18th birthday. 22 million people perish in that war. Later in the year, a Spanish Flu epidemic hits the planet and runs until your 20th birthday. 50 million people die from it in those two years. Yes, 50 million.
> 
> On your 29th birthday, the Great Depression begins. Unemployment hits 25%, the World GDP drops 27%. That runs until you are 33. The country nearly collapses along with the world economy.
> 
> When you turn 39, World War II starts. You aren’t even over the hill yet. And don’t try to catch your breath. On your 41st birthday, the United States is fully pulled into WWII. Between your 39th and 45th birthday, 75 million people perish in the war.
> 
> Smallpox was epidemic until you were in your 40’s, as it killed 300 million people during your lifetime.
> 
> At 50, the Korean War starts. 5 million perish. From your birth, until you were 55, you dealt with the fear of polio epidemics each summer. You experience friends and family contracting polio and being paralyzed and/or dying.
> 
> At 55 the Vietnam War begins and doesn’t end for 20 years. 4 million people perish in that conflict. During the Cold War, you lived each day with the fear of nuclear annihilation. On your 62nd birthday you have the Cuban Missile Crisis, a tipping point in the Cold War. Life on our planet, as we know it, almost ended. When you turn 75, the Vietnam War finally ends.
> 
> Think of everyone on the planet born in 1900. How did they endure all of that? When you were a kid in 1985 and didn’t think your 85 year old grandparent understood how hard school was. And how mean that kid in your class was. Yet they survived through everything listed above. Perspective is an amazing art. Refined and enlightening as time goes on. Let’s try and keep things in perspective. Your parents and/or grandparents were called to endure all of the above – you are called to stay home and sit on your couch.


They had and lead rather full lives and here us woosies complain about everything.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

It's never 'too early' for red wine, especially when you are cooking. Some beef curry on the menu tonight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## zadiac

Hooked said:


> *Five planets visible without a telescope this weekend*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/five-planets-visible-without-a-telescope-this-weekend
> 17 July 2020
> 
> "It’s going to be a busy weekend of astronomical events. Saturn, Jupiter, Mercury, Venus and Mars will be visible to the naked eye before sunrise on Sunday, July 19.
> 
> The five planets will all make an appearance for 45 minutes and will be accompanied by a beautiful crescent moon.
> 
> The planets and moon will form a curve across the sky and those eager to see the show are encouraged to find a viewing spot with a clear horizon to ensure the best visibility.
> 
> You’ll be able to tell the planets from one another as Jupiter will appear two hours before sunrise in a southwesterly part of the sky, and Saturn will be just above it to the right. Mars will appear in a southeastern direction and Venus will be visible in the eastern sky. Mercury will appear to the right of the moon and will be low in the sky in a east-northeast direction according to Space.com. Mercury will be the most difficult planet to see from Cape Town but will be visible nonetheless.
> 
> While you won’t need a telescope to see the show, those wanting to get a closer or clearer look at the planets and the moon should use binoculars."



Not for me. Have you seen my eyes from this side?...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CTRiaan

Hooked said:


> I've just heard on CNN that in Miami if you're not wearing a mask you will be fined $50. There will no longer be a warning - a first offence gets a fine. I wonder how much is $50 *relative to the American society, *not simply converting it to Rands. Is $50 an expensive fine in Miami?


According to the Big Mac Index it's under R300.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

I wonder how many times Lady Macbeth sang Happy Birthday?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

This book was written by Donald Trump's niece and it was released a few days ago. I was hoping that SA would have it but no such luck, so I've ordered it from Amazon. Shipping costs more than the book, but Trump's shenanigans fascinate - and appall - me.

"*In this revelatory, authoritative portrait of Donald J. Trump and the toxic family that made him, Mary L. Trump, a trained clinical psychologist and Donald’s only niece, shines a bright light on the dark history of their family in order to explain how her uncle became the man who now threatens the world’s health, economic security, and social fabric.*

Mary Trump spent much of her childhood in her grandparents’ large, imposing house in the heart of Queens, New York, where Donald and his four siblings grew up. She describes a nightmare of traumas, destructive relationships, and a tragic combination of neglect and abuse. She explains how specific events and general family patterns created the damaged man who currently occupies the Oval Office, including the strange and harmful relationship between Fred Trump and his two oldest sons, Fred Jr. and Donald.

A firsthand witness to countless holiday meals and interactions, Mary brings an incisive wit and unexpected humor to sometimes grim, often confounding family events. She recounts in unsparing detail everything from her uncle Donald’s place in the family spotlight and Ivana’s penchant for regifting to her grandmother’s frequent injuries and illnesses and the appalling way Donald, Fred Trump’s favorite son, dismissed and derided him when he began to succumb to Alzheimer’s.

Numerous pundits, armchair psychologists, and journalists have sought to parse Donald J. Trump’s lethal flaws. Mary L. Trump has the education, insight, and intimate familiarity needed to reveal what makes Donald, and the rest of her clan, tick. She alone can recount this fascinating, unnerving saga, not just because of her insider’s perspective but also because she is the only Trump willing to tell the truth about one of the world’s most powerful and dysfunctional families."

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's never 'too early' for red wine, especially when you are cooking. Some beef curry on the menu tonight.
> View attachment 201701


Bhaee Delareyhi you'll need to add some chillies to dishes soon... when we go visit India we g'na need the experience.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The song of the year!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> The song of the year!



At home ja!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Here's something interesting. A magnesium vape juice which claims to improve lung function and increase energy. Read here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> *Five planets visible without a telescope this weekend*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/five-planets-visible-without-a-telescope-this-weekend
> 17 July 2020
> 
> "It’s going to be a busy weekend of astronomical events. Saturn, Jupiter, Mercury, Venus and Mars will be visible to the naked eye before sunrise on Sunday, July 19.
> 
> The five planets will all make an appearance for 45 minutes and will be accompanied by a beautiful crescent moon.
> 
> The planets and moon will form a curve across the sky and those eager to see the show are encouraged to find a viewing spot with a clear horizon to ensure the best visibility.
> 
> You’ll be able to tell the planets from one another as Jupiter will appear two hours before sunrise in a southwesterly part of the sky, and Saturn will be just above it to the right. Mars will appear in a southeastern direction and Venus will be visible in the eastern sky. Mercury will appear to the right of the moon and will be low in the sky in a east-northeast direction according to Space.com. Mercury will be the most difficult planet to see from Cape Town but will be visible nonetheless.
> 
> While you won’t need a telescope to see the show, those wanting to get a closer or clearer look at the planets and the moon should use binoculars."


I better prep my telescope for viewing! 
It’s been in its box since junior was born and I’m scared to take it out. Used to love in my car as I would go away at least once a month before junior fell out of his mother.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Christos said:


> I better prep my telescope for viewing!
> It’s been in its box since junior was born and I’m scared to take it out. Used to love in my car as I would go away at least once a month before junior fell out of his mother.
> 
> View attachment 201761
> View attachment 201762


''Used to love in my car'' .... no wonder you have a ''junior''

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO

OK folks this is how far we are inside ...
Rilley the building inspector -Saturday night after the door arrived late afternoon.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

For all our IT boffins - check this out .
*Amazon is hiring 3,000 South Africans – Here are the new jobs you can apply for now*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...-can-apply-for-now.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Mob burns brand new Covid-19 facility and community hall in Khayelitsha*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2066721...19-facility-and-community-hall-in-khayelitsha
20 July 2020

"The City of Cape Town’s newly built facility meant for Covid-19 patients in Makhaza, Khayelitsha was torched allegedly by people protesting over land on Saturday…
The estimated cost of the damage caused by the fire is about R1 million, according to Mayor Dan Plato. The clinic facility had only been open for a week.

In a statement released on Monday, Plato said the facility was meant to serve vulnerable Covid-19 positive patients with treatment, testing and isolation ... "

[My comment: WTF???? And when they get COVID they'll complain that the government is doing nothing to help them!!!!!!!!!!!!!]

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Hooked

*SA scientists use poop to track Covid-19 & identify hotspots*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2066145...-use-poop-to-track-covid-19-identify-hotspots
20 July 2020

"A group of South African scientists working from a KwaZulu-Natal lab is using faecal matter to detect and track Covid-19 hotspots
GreenHill Laboratories in Hilton, where SA’s first positive Covid-19 South African was disclosed, detected SARS-CoV-2 ribonucleic acid (RNA) in sewage early in June as part of a full-service virus risk forensic programme.

The lab says the development means South Africa has the capability for this kind of testing and samples do not have to be sent to other countries for testing.

It also means that statistically relevant sampling and timeous delivery to the laboratory are possible and that there is no need to develop specific kits.

The pilot entailed taking sewage samples from five wastewater treatment works in Gauteng and transporting them to GreenHill Laboratories in Hilton, KZN...

*How does it work?*

Groenink said the process involved samples taken from the inlet of waste treatment works over a 24-hour period.

“This is done so you get a full representative and statistically relevant sample from that community that is being served by that treatment works. If you just take a grab sample, it depends on the time of day and how often people are using ablutions. So, you need to take a sample over 24 hours to get a proper representative sample.”

“That sample is then transported to us. When we receive it, we concentrate the viral particles, if there are any, and then we extract the viral RNA.”

*Taking it a step further*
He said the technique or method from their Dutch counterparts “was just a qualitative essay, so it will tell you if it is [the virus] there or not”.

“We have been able to develop that slightly further and be able to quantify so we are able to tell you how much viral RNA is in that sample.”

Groenink said they were still refining this step... "

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Monday afternoon report :
The sliding door is cemented in and the outside railing primed , they spread diesel on the windows to prevent cement and paint droplets on the glass . They also dug the groove for the new sliding gate , steel was delivered earlier , guess they will start welding the gate tomorrow . The one wall in the driveway is white now, it reflects the new lights and give it an ''open'' feel . If everything goes to plan I can relocate by Sunday .

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> Monday afternoon report :
> The sliding door is cemented in and the outside railing primed , they spread diesel on the windows to prevent cement and paint droplets on the glass . They also dug the groove for the new sliding gate , steel was delivered earlier , guess they will start welding the gate tomorrow . The one wall in the driveway is white now, it reflects the new lights and give it an ''open'' feel . If everything goes to plan I can relocate by Sunday .
> View attachment 201878



Looking really good!

Reactions: Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dinner:
Sugar and cinnamon
caramel and banana
chicken fillet with cheese sauce pancakes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> OK folks this is how far we are inside ...
> Rilley the building inspector -Saturday night after the door arrived late afternoon.
> View attachment 201838


That looks lekka.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Monday afternoon report :
> The sliding door is cemented in and the outside railing primed , they spread diesel on the windows to prevent cement and paint droplets on the glass . They also dug the groove for the new sliding gate , steel was delivered earlier , guess they will start welding the gate tomorrow . The one wall in the driveway is white now, it reflects the new lights and give it an ''open'' feel . If everything goes to plan I can relocate by Sunday .
> View attachment 201878


I See the wall is higher too???

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> I See the wall is higher too???


It's a step wall , so it's higher one end , depends on photo angle .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## adriaanh

https://www.vapingpost.com/2020/07/20/south-africas-updated-tobacco-nicotine-lockdown-restrictions/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


>



Who is this oke and why is he getting undressed?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## NecroticAngel

Raindance said:


> Who is this oke and why is he getting undressed?
> 
> Regards


We need to give him alot more to talk about, like an encyclopedia to read....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger

There is nothing worse than renovations.

There is nothing better than when the renovations are finished and your vision comes into being.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Feliks Karp

Made inquiries in to the Oxford/AZ vaccine trials, thinking I may try sign up today, only thing that puts me off is that test site is in hillbrow, I think it's near the WITS genetics labs. I'm also concerned that with my natural luck I'll get the placebo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Beethoven

Running out of juice. If anyone knows of availability Joburg/Midrand/Centurion please DM me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drikusw

https://www.health24.com/Medical/In...nsights-from-study-of-17m-patients-20200721-5

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

*Durban woman is SA’s first patient to test positive for COVID-19 twice*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/durban-woman-reinfected-with-covid-19
21 July 2020

"A Durban woman has tested positive for COVID-19 twice in three months. The National Institute of Communicable Diseases (NICD) is monitoring the patient carefully, as this may be the first such case of its kind in South Africa.

Speaking to News24, Dr Yuvan Maharaj reported that the patient had received her first positive result on March 9. She received a negative result two weeks later, and had another positive result on July 14.

“The patient had called me in March suspecting she had picked up the virus as she had returned from a north African country and had started to exhibit flu-like symptoms,” the doctor said. “I advised her to have a test done. Two days later, her results came back and she was positive. Fortunately, she was able to self-isolate and I put her on supplements to boost her immunity and treat her symptomatically. After 14 days, she was well and I asked her to go for another test, which came back negative.”

According to Maharaj, the patient returned to worked and called him again on July 10 to say that some of her coworkers had now tested positive for COVID-19 and she was displaying symptoms once again.

“So I advised her to test again and on 14 July, I got her positive results. This is probably one of the first cases of re-infections in the country. I did not even imagine that we could have this scenario in South Africa and it worried me a bit so I contacted the NICD who are now also involved in monitoring this case,” said Maharaj.

The doctor heard of cases of reinfection occurring in Wuhan, China – the city where COVID-19 is believed to have originated – but was surprised that it had happened “so quickly” in South Africa. He advised the public to beware that reinfection is possible, and to remain calm.

“We need to have an understanding of this from a medical perspective. Basically COVID-19 is like every other germ out there. It has a protein on its surface called an antigen. When you are exposed to it, your body develops an antibody to fight antigens and develops a memory for it,” he said. “So, in future if you get exposed to the antigen again, your immune system activates and produces antibodies to fight that particular antigen and the virus is destroyed before it goes any further. Those re-infected in China are mostly asymptomatic but they are carriers and transmitting to others. It is unchartered territory and we don’t know what is going to happen here.”

According to Professor Lynn Morris, who is the interim Executive Director of the NICD, there is not yet enough information on reinfection in South Africa.

“Immunity relies on the ability of the human body to develop specific antiviral responses‚ including neutralising antibodies. Such antibodies generally develop following viral infection [and vaccination] and provide protection from reinfection,” said Morris.

As the virus is relatively new, there has not been enough time to study it fully.

“This is important to understand because COVID-19 is likely to become endemic and occur annually‚ like seasonal influenza,” she added."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Why am I not surprised ?
https://www.businesslive.co.za/fm/o...r-on-corruption-the-man-from-nkandla-has-won/

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

*SARS-CoV2 induced respiratory distress: Can cannabinoids be added to anti-viral therapies to reduce lung inflammation?*

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7187842/

"Collectively, these findings support the investigation of cannabinoids as a plausible option to be added as an adjunct to Remdesivir or any new antivirals on SARS-CoV2 induced lung inflammation."

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## NecroticAngel



Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

For whatever it is worth...
https://www.vapingpost.com/2020/07/...-intake-from-smoking-vs-vaping-in-dual-users/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 202096

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 202103


Pretty accurate and the peak still looks very far!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Feliks Karp

That doubling rate is something to behold.

So this is anecdotal but, a mate of mine, a guy at his work was feeling "flu-ish", went home, then a week or so later they heard he was in hospital, the next day he died, they naturally inquired if he had been tested so that they could put in measures, they confirmed he did but refused to disclose the results stating that the COD was "natural causes".

Now this morning I read this "*An estimated 17 090 more natural deaths than expected between 6 May and 14 July has raised concern about the accuracy of reported Covid-19 deaths.*"

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Stranger

This also ties in with that report from New York stating how many people in the test study of over 13 000 people that had antibodies. Based on that there easily could have been many deaths put down to natural causes. I predict that there will be more when the pandemic is over. 

Corona virus will be with us for a long time unless an efficient vaccine can be found. Currently it causes the disease Covid 19. It will mutate, just like the common cold and we will see more Covid xxx going forward. There is now some scant evidence that your immune system does not provide 100% protection and that you can catch it again. There goes the herd immunity theory out the window.

Bullshit baffles brains

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Bad news
https://www.medscape.com/viewarticl...723_mscpedit&uac=231801SN&impID=2472350&faf=1

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I see so many people around me and online already "Making plans for December" or next year when "This whole Corona-thing blows over". I just shake my head, ignorance is bliss.....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So this virus is not going anywhere and economies is also not going anywhere but south worldwide. So I wonder why all these smart people around the world have not come with a better solution.
What about you keep everything open for 2-3 months and let virus spread( It is spreading anyway with these half lockdowns). Then when numbers get high, you go on total lockdown for two weeks. And I mean total lockdown like in china, nothing open and no one outside, so the virus can die down a bit, and then you open up again and repeat till a cure is found. I this is policy then people know what is going on and can save and prepare for a 2 week total lockdown every few months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stranger said:


> This also ties in with that report from New York stating how many people in the test study of over 13 000 people that had antibodies. Based on that there easily could have been many deaths put down to natural causes. I predict that there will be more when the pandemic is over.
> 
> Corona virus will be with us for a long time unless an efficient vaccine can be found. Currently it causes the disease Covid 19. It will mutate, just like the common cold and we will see more Covid xxx going forward. There is now some scant evidence that your immune system does not provide 100% protection and that you can catch it again. There goes the herd immunity theory out the window.
> 
> Bullshit baffles brains



It will be with us regardless of a vaccine, people are having mental break downs over masks, do you think they will take a vaccine? Vaccine will also not provide 100% protection, not even the flu vaccine does. It's here to stay, in what form and what severity only the future the knows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> Bad news
> https://www.medscape.com/viewarticl...723_mscpedit&uac=231801SN&impID=2472350&faf=1



"Neither T cells nor B cells were measured in the new study."

Active antibodies leave in most diseases after recovery it's not efficient, your body keeps a record of pathogens in its b-cells, these antibodies tests and fear over reinfection are being a bit over blown at the moment IMO.

PCR can't measure whether a pathogen is active or not just whether it's present or not, there is no evidence yet that these people positive a month or so later aren't just full of deactivated genetic material yet to be purged, or if they fought the virus back to a degree and it re-surged due to health issues. It's the same with the antibodies, there is no evidence yet that your body wont produce new ones once it recognizes the virus again after reintroduction to the body.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stranger

I agree in part Feliks but what I think is so dangerous about this virus is it's ability to mutate, if we do not find a way to stop it latching onto the receptors, then it will just keep going.

I myself 30 years ago was an anti vaxxer and refused to give my kids the MMR. Today is a different world and this is a contagious virus. There has to be a solution.

Of course the new world order could be in play here and we are all scheduled to be f@#$#d anyway.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stranger said:


> I agree in part Feliks but what I think is so dangerous about this virus is it's ability to mutate, if we do not find a way to stop it latching onto the receptors, then it will just keep going.
> 
> I myself 30 years ago was an anti vaxxer and refused to give my kids the MMR. Today is a different world and this is a contagious virus. There has to be a solution.
> 
> Of course the new world order could be in play here and we are all scheduled to be f@#$#d anyway.



Every virus mutates with regularity, the last Ebola outbreak tracked several hundred or so mutations, and this SARS-COV-2 is closing in on something like 7000 tracked mutations. It's always a risk, but it's up to us how we direct the mutations, because they only stick around if they are beneficial. IMO this is nature firing warning shots at us, even if this was a result of forced gain of function, the bullshit that this situation has exposed means we need to seriously overhaul just about everything.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Having genetic material present in the saliva one month or more after the infection is very unlikely and I qgree with you the humoral response is stored in the B-cells memory but there should be some antibodies present in the serum at any point in time as the humorql response is expected to kick-in much mychmore rapidly with ulterior exposures

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

To folks in and around Pretoria and Centurion..

Garbage trucks are dumping loads all over the place. Take care if you need to head out or go home.

2020, the year that keeps on giving.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Mollie

Adephi said:


> To folks in and around Pretoria and Centurion..
> 
> Garbage trucks are dumping loads all over the place. Take care if you need to head out or go home.
> 
> 2020, the year that keeps on giving.


Thanks 
What are they striking again? 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

The vaper said:


> Thanks
> What are they striking again?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



We live in a country where you are lucky to earn a full salary at the moment. And they are striking over increases.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Mollie

Adephi said:


> We live in a country where you are lucky to earn a full salary at the moment. And they are striking over increases.


We have enough problems in this country and now this
And I think most people that still work had to take a salary cut

Bou n brug en kom oor dit man!! 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

My goddaughter just went to school on Monday , just read this ...
*The plan to close schools in South Africa: report*
Staff Writer23 July 2020



  
The National Coronavirus Command Council (NCCC) will recommend that cabinet close schools across South Africa as the country’s surge in Covid-19 cases continues.

*TimesLive *reports that schools will close for three weeks, citing sources within the teacher unions that attended a Department of Education meeting on Wednesday night (22 July).

The recommendation is set to be tabled with cabinet on Thursday, with either president Cyril Ramaphosa or Basic Education minister Angie Motshekga expected to make a public announcement in the coming days.

This is largely in line with *recommendations *made by a group of teachers unions last week, with the unions indicating that schools should reopen at the end of August 2020 unless the situation dictates otherwise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Enough moaning and bitxhing ---
The new gate [reflected in the sliding door ] new coat of paint outside and we are getting there slowly . Need some touch up here and there , still waiting for meranti door and frame for inside the b/room and need a metal look paint for banister and garage door , Going to get rail and curtains on Sunday

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*Here are the new driver’s license and vehicle disc expiry dates for South Africa*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...dates-for-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I see so many people around me and online already "Making plans for December" or next year when "This whole Corona-thing blows over". I just shake my head, ignorance is bliss.....



I wonder what's going to happen in Dec. Surely there are many people who can no longer afford to go away? I guess we'll still have an influx here, because most of our town is holiday homes. But for people who have to pay for accommodation (if accommodation opens up) it's a different story.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Feliks Karp said:


> It will be with us regardless of a vaccine, people are having mental break downs over masks, do you think they will take a vaccine? Vaccine will also not provide 100% protection, not even the flu vaccine does. It's here to stay, in what form and what severity only the future the knows.



Trump disagrees. He said it will disappear.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...urgently-ff5960a2-8138-49e0-87e0-7c278a0fc411

This is a little concerning

Reactions: Agree 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*HEADS UP!*

https://ewn.co.za/2020/07/23/president-ramaphosa-to-address-sa-tonight
Ramaphosa will address the nation at 8p.m. tonight.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> *HEADS UP!*
> 
> https://ewn.co.za/2020/07/23/president-ramaphosa-to-address-sa-tonight
> Ramaphosa will address the nation at 8p.m. tonight.


Nobody cares

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Trump disagrees. He said it will disappear.



You will be surprised. He dramatically changed his tune during his last few press conferences. 

I almost fainted when he said "You should wear a mask when you cannot social distance".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## LeislB



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

http://www.thepresidency.gov.za/spe...covid-19-pandemic,-union-buildings,-tshwane-0

My fellow South Africans,

I wish to address you this evening on two matters that are of great interest and concern to South Africans as we struggle to overcome the coronavirus pandemic.

The first issue is the re-opening of schools and the second is the management of the resources that we have dedicated towards the fight against COVID-19.

Since I last addressed the nation 11 days ago, more than 130,000 new coronavirus cases have been confirmed.

As of this evening, the total number of confirmed cases stands at 408,052.

South Africa now has the fifth highest number of confirmed coronavirus cases in the world and accounts for half of all the cases in Africa.

The coronavirus storm has indeed arrived, with the provinces of Gauteng, Eastern Cape and KwaZulu-Natal experiencing a rapid rise in infections.

Even as the country braces for the difficult weeks ahead, it is significant that more than half of those people who we know to have been infected have now recovered.

We have also seen a levelling-off of infections in the Western Cape since the third week of June. 

Although it may be too early to tell, this development provides some hope that the province may have passed the peak of infections.

However, we need to remain cautious and vigilant – and continue to follow strict prevention measures – to avoid another rise in infections.

South Africa continues to have one of the lowest case fatality rates in the world, experiencing far fewer COVID-19 deaths than many countries with similar or even lower numbers of infections.

Since the outbreak of the disease in South Africa, more than 6,000 people have succumbed to the virus.

It remains our utmost priority to ensure that we do everything possible to minimise the loss of life.

We must do this, firstly, by taking practical steps to prevent the spread of the virus, and, secondly, by ensuring that we implement correct clinical guidelines and have the health infrastructure capacity to care for all those people who need treatment.

Since the beginning of May, we have been undertaking a gradual easing of lockdown restrictions.

Most economic activity has returned, some restrictions on movement have been lifted and schools and other educational institutions have resumed classes in a phased manner.

In approaching the opening of schools, we have always said that the health and well-being of learners and educators is critical.

We have also said that it is vital that the development and progress of learners is not impeded. 

A major and lasting disruption to learning would have a devastating impact on the prospects of an entire generation of young people.

It was in balancing these imperatives that we adopted a cautious and phased return to schooling, beginning on 8 June with the return to school of learners in grades 7 and 12.

On 6 July, learners from grades R, 6 and 11 returned to school.

Now, with the number of infections rising in several parts of the country, there have been calls for schools to be closed again.

Over the last few days, the Department of Basic Education has met with more than 60 organisations representing parents, school governing bodies, principals, educators, independent schools and civil society organisations.

It has also consulted with the Council of Education Ministers, representing the provincial education departments.

These consultations provided important insights into the experiences of the different stakeholders in education, and produced a broad range of divergent views.

It is necessary to report that it was difficult to find consensus on the best approach, just as there are differing views among both international and local experts on the circumstances under which schools should be re-opened.

What everyone does agree on, however, is that the health, academic and social development of learners must remain our foremost concerns.

This is consistent with the advice of the World Health Organization, which argues for a balanced consideration of the educational needs of the child and trends in the development of the disease.

Officials from the WHO have also said that the best and safest way to reopen schools is in the context of low community transmission.

Taking into account the views of the various stakeholders and expert bodies, Cabinet has decided that all public schools should take a break for the next four weeks.

This means that schools will be closed from 27 July and will re-open on 24 August.

There are, however, some exceptions.

Grade 12 learners and teachers will only take a one-week break, returning to school on 3 August.

Grade 7 learners will take a two-week break, returning to school on 10 August.

Specific arrangements will be made for different categories of special schools.

As a result of the disruptions caused by the pandemic, the current academic year will be extended beyond the end of 2020.

The Minister of Basic Education will provide details on the management of the remainder of the school year.

We have taken a deliberately cautious approach to keep schools closed during a period when the country is expected to experience its greatest increase in infections.

Throughout this period, the National School Nutrition Programme will continue to operate so that all learners or their parents can collect food directly from schools.

I am aware that this arrangement will disappoint many learners who want to be back at school and may cause inconvenience and difficulty for many families who need to make alternative childcare arrangements.

We ask you to do this because we believe it is important to ensure that schools do not become sites of transmission at a time when infections are rising fast.

I want to thank all of our teachers and other staff at schools across the country who have been on the frontline during this pandemic under conditions of great difficulty.

My fellow South Africans,

The coronavirus pandemic continues to cause our economy great damage, threatening the viability of many businesses, leading to job losses and badly affecting the income of those that can least afford it.

That is why in April, we announced a historic R500 billion social relief and economic support package to direct resources towards our coronavirus response and assist businesses, workers and households.

The resources for this package come from the reprioritisation of funds within the budget and through the mobilisation of loans from funders. 

These funders include multilateral development banks, who have heeded the call to support their member countries during this crisis. 

We have received approvals for funding from the African Development Bank and the New Development Bank and are in discussion with the International Monetary Fund. 

The R500 billion package that we announced has several parts and focuses on giving the greatest assistance to those in greatest need.

Firstly, it redirects resources to fund the health response to coronavirus.

This includes additional expenditure on personal protective equipment, community screening, increased testing capacity, additional beds in field hospitals, ventilators, medicine and staffing.

Secondly, it provides direct support to households and individuals for the relief of hunger and social distress.

By the end of this month, an additional R15 billion will have been paid out to social grant recipients.

Over 4.4 million people have now received the special COVID-19 grant, which assists those who are unemployed and do not receive other forms of support.

So far, an amount of R2.2 billion has been paid out to these recipients.

There were delays in paying this amount but future payments will be made more quickly now that the necessary systems are in place. 

As we announced, this grant will continue to be paid over the full six-month period.

This special COVID 19 assistance has provided essential support to the most vulnerable people in our country.

Thirdly, the package provides assistance to companies in distress and seeks to protect jobs by supporting workers’ wages.

For the months of April, May and June, the UIF’s special COVID-19 benefit has paid out R34 billion, helping over seven-and-a-half million workers and preventing retrenchments in a number of companies.

This scheme has now been extended by another 6 weeks to 15 August 2020.

We continue to provide assistance – in the form of loans, grants and debt restructuring – to small businesses, spaza shop owners and other informal businesses.

Special assistance has also been provided to businesses in the tourism, sports and creative industries.

To date, a total of R1.5 billion in support has been provided to all these businesses.

In partnership with the banks, through the R200 billion loan guarantee scheme, financial support has been provided to more than 8,600 small and medium-sized companies to the value of R12 billion.

The rules of the scheme have been adjusted to expand the eligibility criteria and increase uptake, making it easier for businesses to access finance during this period.

I am confident that we will be seeing more companies making use of this facility going forward.

Over R70 billion in tax relief has also been provided to companies.

I mention all these figures because they clearly illustrate that the various parts of the social and economic relief package are being implemented and that the much-needed support is reaching its recipients.

This is making a real difference in the lives of millions of people and is providing vital support to thousands of companies in these very difficult times.

But what concerns me, and what concerns all South Africans, are those instances where funds are stolen, where they are misused, where goods are overpriced, where food parcels are diverted from needy households – where there is corruption and mismanagement of public funds.

Increasingly, we are hearing allegations about fraudulent UIF claims, overpricing of goods and services, violation of emergency procurement regulations, collusion between officials and service providers, abuse of food parcel distribution and the creation of fake non-profit organisations to access relief funding.

From the outset of our response to the pandemic, we have been quite clear that there should be no scope for corruption in the use of these resources.

More so than at any other time, corruption puts lives at risk.

We therefore put in place several preventative measures.

National Treasury issued regulations to ensure that emergency procurement of supplies and services meet the constitutional requirements of fairness, transparency, competitiveness and cost effectiveness.

Regulations were put in place to prohibit unjustified price hikes and ensure the availability of essential goods.

Since the declaration of the national state of disaster, the Competition Commission has investigated over 800 complaints of excessive pricing.

It has so far prosecuted or reached settlements with 28 companies, imposing penalties and fines of over R16 million.

The Auditor-General has also adopted special measures to safeguard funds committed to the fight against COVID-19. Special audits have been undertaken to detect and prevent misuse of these funds and to identify risks in the system.

In addition to all these measures we have established a collaborative and coordinating centre to strengthen the collective efforts among law enforcement agencies so as to prevent, detect, investigate and prosecute COVID-related corruption.

This centre brings together nine state institutions.

These are the Financial Intelligence Centre, the Independent Police Investigative Directorate, the National Prosecuting Authority, the Hawks, Crime Intelligence and the SAPS Detective Service, the South African Revenue Service, the Special Investigating Unit and the State Security Agency.

With an operational hub at the FIC, this centre is investigating allegations of corruption in areas such as the distribution of food parcels, social relief grants, the procurement of personal protective equipment and other medical supplies, and UIF special COVID-19 scheme.

At least 36 cases are currently at various stages of investigation and prosecution.

We are determined that every instance of alleged corruption must be thoroughly investigated, that those responsible for wrongdoing should be prosecuted and that all monies stolen or overpriced are recovered.

In order to speed up and strengthen the process of dealing with corruption, I have today signed a proclamation authorising the Special Investigating Unit – the SIU – to investigate any unlawful or improper conduct in the procurement of any goods, works and services during or related to the national state of disaster in any state institution.

This empowers the SIU to probe any allegations relating to the misuse of COVID-19 funds across all spheres of the state.

If the SIU finds evidence that a criminal offence has been committed, it is obliged to refer such evidence to the prosecuting authority.

It is also empowered to institute civil proceedings for the recovery of any damages or losses incurred by the state.

To ensure that action is taken speedily, I will be getting interim reports on investigations every 6 weeks.

The fight against the coronavirus pandemic is stretching our capabilities and resources to their limit.

We are therefore determined that there should be no theft, no wastage and no mismanagement of public funds.

The consequences for those who break the law or bypass regulations will be severe.

The people of South Africa require nothing less than full accountability from those who have been elected and appointed to serve them.

We commend those provincial governments and municipalities that have already started taking disciplinary action against officials accused of improper conduct and, where appropriate, have reported them to the law enforcement agencies.

All the funds that we have committed must reach their intended recipients and must be put to their proper use.

We will take steps to recover all funds that have been stolen or where goods have been overpriced.

The success of our fight against corruption depends on the involvement of all citizens and all parts of society.

We will work with various leaders and social formations to strengthen our efforts to safeguard the precious resources that we need to overcome the disease and to protect our people from its damaging effects.

As all South Africans work together to limit transmission and prepare for the peak of infections throughout the country, we are also looking towards the extraordinary measures that will be needed to rebuild our economy.

We cannot wait until the COVID-19 threat has passed, because the virus will continue to be part of our lives for some time to come.

We need to work now on a social compact for economic recovery, growth and transformation.

As government, we are engaging with all social partners on a common economic recovery programme that uses every means at our disposal to unlock growth and create employment.

We see a great deal of alignment across the various plans and proposals that have been put forward by various groups in society, and we are building a consensus on the practical measures we need to take now and in the coming months.

Through working together, we have achieved much as a country in the last few months.

We delayed the spread of the virus, saving many lives and giving ourselves time to improve our health response.

We put in place the largest social and economic relief package in our history under severe constraints, and have mitigated the worst impact of the pandemic.

Across society, people have changed their behaviour, observing social distancing, wearing masks and observing hygienic practices.

As a country, we have never before faced such a severe crisis or such an abrupt disruption of our lives.

Under the most challenging conditions, our response as a nation has been remarkable.

Even as we may have made some mistakes, we have shown an extraordinary capacity for innovation, for solidarity and for collective action.

We have mobilised a whole-of-society effort to combat this threat and we have continued to adapt and improve our response.

The next few weeks will put our resources and resolve to the test as never before.

I call on all South Africans to remain strong, to remain disciplined and, above all, to stay safe.

We will overcome this pandemic.

We will protect lives and livelihoods.

And we will restore our people and our country to health.

I thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DavyH

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> http://www.thepresidency.gov.za/speeches/statement-president-cyril-ramaphosa-progress-national-effort-contain-covid-19-pandemic,-union-buildings,-tshwane-0
> 
> My fellow South Africans,
> 
> I wish to address you this evening on two matters that are of great interest and concern to South Africans as we struggle to overcome the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> The first issue is the re-opening of schools and the second is the management of the resources that we have dedicated towards the fight against COVID-19.
> 
> Since I last addressed the nation 11 days ago, more than 130,000 new coronavirus cases have been confirmed.
> 
> As of this evening, the total number of confirmed cases stands at 408,052.
> 
> South Africa now has the fifth highest number of confirmed coronavirus cases in the world and accounts for half of all the cases in Africa.
> 
> The coronavirus storm has indeed arrived, with the provinces of Gauteng, Eastern Cape and KwaZulu-Natal experiencing a rapid rise in infections.
> 
> Even as the country braces for the difficult weeks ahead, it is significant that more than half of those people who we know to have been infected have now recovered.
> 
> We have also seen a levelling-off of infections in the Western Cape since the third week of June.
> 
> Although it may be too early to tell, this development provides some hope that the province may have passed the peak of infections.
> 
> However, we need to remain cautious and vigilant – and continue to follow strict prevention measures – to avoid another rise in infections.
> 
> South Africa continues to have one of the lowest case fatality rates in the world, experiencing far fewer COVID-19 deaths than many countries with similar or even lower numbers of infections.
> 
> Since the outbreak of the disease in South Africa, more than 6,000 people have succumbed to the virus.
> 
> It remains our utmost priority to ensure that we do everything possible to minimise the loss of life.
> 
> We must do this, firstly, by taking practical steps to prevent the spread of the virus, and, secondly, by ensuring that we implement correct clinical guidelines and have the health infrastructure capacity to care for all those people who need treatment.
> 
> Since the beginning of May, we have been undertaking a gradual easing of lockdown restrictions.
> 
> Most economic activity has returned, some restrictions on movement have been lifted and schools and other educational institutions have resumed classes in a phased manner.
> 
> In approaching the opening of schools, we have always said that the health and well-being of learners and educators is critical.
> 
> We have also said that it is vital that the development and progress of learners is not impeded.
> 
> A major and lasting disruption to learning would have a devastating impact on the prospects of an entire generation of young people.
> 
> It was in balancing these imperatives that we adopted a cautious and phased return to schooling, beginning on 8 June with the return to school of learners in grades 7 and 12.
> 
> On 6 July, learners from grades R, 6 and 11 returned to school.
> 
> Now, with the number of infections rising in several parts of the country, there have been calls for schools to be closed again.
> 
> Over the last few days, the Department of Basic Education has met with more than 60 organisations representing parents, school governing bodies, principals, educators, independent schools and civil society organisations.
> 
> It has also consulted with the Council of Education Ministers, representing the provincial education departments.
> 
> These consultations provided important insights into the experiences of the different stakeholders in education, and produced a broad range of divergent views.
> 
> It is necessary to report that it was difficult to find consensus on the best approach, just as there are differing views among both international and local experts on the circumstances under which schools should be re-opened.
> 
> What everyone does agree on, however, is that the health, academic and social development of learners must remain our foremost concerns.
> 
> This is consistent with the advice of the World Health Organization, which argues for a balanced consideration of the educational needs of the child and trends in the development of the disease.
> 
> Officials from the WHO have also said that the best and safest way to reopen schools is in the context of low community transmission.
> 
> Taking into account the views of the various stakeholders and expert bodies, Cabinet has decided that all public schools should take a break for the next four weeks.
> 
> This means that schools will be closed from 27 July and will re-open on 24 August.
> 
> There are, however, some exceptions.
> 
> Grade 12 learners and teachers will only take a one-week break, returning to school on 3 August.
> 
> Grade 7 learners will take a two-week break, returning to school on 10 August.
> 
> Specific arrangements will be made for different categories of special schools.
> 
> As a result of the disruptions caused by the pandemic, the current academic year will be extended beyond the end of 2020.
> 
> The Minister of Basic Education will provide details on the management of the remainder of the school year.
> 
> We have taken a deliberately cautious approach to keep schools closed during a period when the country is expected to experience its greatest increase in infections.
> 
> Throughout this period, the National School Nutrition Programme will continue to operate so that all learners or their parents can collect food directly from schools.
> 
> I am aware that this arrangement will disappoint many learners who want to be back at school and may cause inconvenience and difficulty for many families who need to make alternative childcare arrangements.
> 
> We ask you to do this because we believe it is important to ensure that schools do not become sites of transmission at a time when infections are rising fast.
> 
> I want to thank all of our teachers and other staff at schools across the country who have been on the frontline during this pandemic under conditions of great difficulty.
> 
> My fellow South Africans,
> 
> The coronavirus pandemic continues to cause our economy great damage, threatening the viability of many businesses, leading to job losses and badly affecting the income of those that can least afford it.
> 
> That is why in April, we announced a historic R500 billion social relief and economic support package to direct resources towards our coronavirus response and assist businesses, workers and households.
> 
> The resources for this package come from the reprioritisation of funds within the budget and through the mobilisation of loans from funders.
> 
> These funders include multilateral development banks, who have heeded the call to support their member countries during this crisis.
> 
> We have received approvals for funding from the African Development Bank and the New Development Bank and are in discussion with the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> The R500 billion package that we announced has several parts and focuses on giving the greatest assistance to those in greatest need.
> 
> Firstly, it redirects resources to fund the health response to coronavirus.
> 
> This includes additional expenditure on personal protective equipment, community screening, increased testing capacity, additional beds in field hospitals, ventilators, medicine and staffing.
> 
> Secondly, it provides direct support to households and individuals for the relief of hunger and social distress.
> 
> By the end of this month, an additional R15 billion will have been paid out to social grant recipients.
> 
> Over 4.4 million people have now received the special COVID-19 grant, which assists those who are unemployed and do not receive other forms of support.
> 
> So far, an amount of R2.2 billion has been paid out to these recipients.
> 
> There were delays in paying this amount but future payments will be made more quickly now that the necessary systems are in place.
> 
> As we announced, this grant will continue to be paid over the full six-month period.
> 
> This special COVID 19 assistance has provided essential support to the most vulnerable people in our country.
> 
> Thirdly, the package provides assistance to companies in distress and seeks to protect jobs by supporting workers’ wages.
> 
> For the months of April, May and June, the UIF’s special COVID-19 benefit has paid out R34 billion, helping over seven-and-a-half million workers and preventing retrenchments in a number of companies.
> 
> This scheme has now been extended by another 6 weeks to 15 August 2020.
> 
> We continue to provide assistance – in the form of loans, grants and debt restructuring – to small businesses, spaza shop owners and other informal businesses.
> 
> Special assistance has also been provided to businesses in the tourism, sports and creative industries.
> 
> To date, a total of R1.5 billion in support has been provided to all these businesses.
> 
> In partnership with the banks, through the R200 billion loan guarantee scheme, financial support has been provided to more than 8,600 small and medium-sized companies to the value of R12 billion.
> 
> The rules of the scheme have been adjusted to expand the eligibility criteria and increase uptake, making it easier for businesses to access finance during this period.
> 
> I am confident that we will be seeing more companies making use of this facility going forward.
> 
> Over R70 billion in tax relief has also been provided to companies.
> 
> I mention all these figures because they clearly illustrate that the various parts of the social and economic relief package are being implemented and that the much-needed support is reaching its recipients.
> 
> This is making a real difference in the lives of millions of people and is providing vital support to thousands of companies in these very difficult times.
> 
> But what concerns me, and what concerns all South Africans, are those instances where funds are stolen, where they are misused, where goods are overpriced, where food parcels are diverted from needy households – where there is corruption and mismanagement of public funds.
> 
> Increasingly, we are hearing allegations about fraudulent UIF claims, overpricing of goods and services, violation of emergency procurement regulations, collusion between officials and service providers, abuse of food parcel distribution and the creation of fake non-profit organisations to access relief funding.
> 
> From the outset of our response to the pandemic, we have been quite clear that there should be no scope for corruption in the use of these resources.
> 
> More so than at any other time, corruption puts lives at risk.
> 
> We therefore put in place several preventative measures.
> 
> National Treasury issued regulations to ensure that emergency procurement of supplies and services meet the constitutional requirements of fairness, transparency, competitiveness and cost effectiveness.
> 
> Regulations were put in place to prohibit unjustified price hikes and ensure the availability of essential goods.
> 
> Since the declaration of the national state of disaster, the Competition Commission has investigated over 800 complaints of excessive pricing.
> 
> It has so far prosecuted or reached settlements with 28 companies, imposing penalties and fines of over R16 million.
> 
> The Auditor-General has also adopted special measures to safeguard funds committed to the fight against COVID-19. Special audits have been undertaken to detect and prevent misuse of these funds and to identify risks in the system.
> 
> In addition to all these measures we have established a collaborative and coordinating centre to strengthen the collective efforts among law enforcement agencies so as to prevent, detect, investigate and prosecute COVID-related corruption.
> 
> This centre brings together nine state institutions.
> 
> These are the Financial Intelligence Centre, the Independent Police Investigative Directorate, the National Prosecuting Authority, the Hawks, Crime Intelligence and the SAPS Detective Service, the South African Revenue Service, the Special Investigating Unit and the State Security Agency.
> 
> With an operational hub at the FIC, this centre is investigating allegations of corruption in areas such as the distribution of food parcels, social relief grants, the procurement of personal protective equipment and other medical supplies, and UIF special COVID-19 scheme.
> 
> At least 36 cases are currently at various stages of investigation and prosecution.
> 
> We are determined that every instance of alleged corruption must be thoroughly investigated, that those responsible for wrongdoing should be prosecuted and that all monies stolen or overpriced are recovered.
> 
> In order to speed up and strengthen the process of dealing with corruption, I have today signed a proclamation authorising the Special Investigating Unit – the SIU – to investigate any unlawful or improper conduct in the procurement of any goods, works and services during or related to the national state of disaster in any state institution.
> 
> This empowers the SIU to probe any allegations relating to the misuse of COVID-19 funds across all spheres of the state.
> 
> If the SIU finds evidence that a criminal offence has been committed, it is obliged to refer such evidence to the prosecuting authority.
> 
> It is also empowered to institute civil proceedings for the recovery of any damages or losses incurred by the state.
> 
> To ensure that action is taken speedily, I will be getting interim reports on investigations every 6 weeks.
> 
> The fight against the coronavirus pandemic is stretching our capabilities and resources to their limit.
> 
> We are therefore determined that there should be no theft, no wastage and no mismanagement of public funds.
> 
> The consequences for those who break the law or bypass regulations will be severe.
> 
> The people of South Africa require nothing less than full accountability from those who have been elected and appointed to serve them.
> 
> We commend those provincial governments and municipalities that have already started taking disciplinary action against officials accused of improper conduct and, where appropriate, have reported them to the law enforcement agencies.
> 
> All the funds that we have committed must reach their intended recipients and must be put to their proper use.
> 
> We will take steps to recover all funds that have been stolen or where goods have been overpriced.
> 
> The success of our fight against corruption depends on the involvement of all citizens and all parts of society.
> 
> We will work with various leaders and social formations to strengthen our efforts to safeguard the precious resources that we need to overcome the disease and to protect our people from its damaging effects.
> 
> As all South Africans work together to limit transmission and prepare for the peak of infections throughout the country, we are also looking towards the extraordinary measures that will be needed to rebuild our economy.
> 
> We cannot wait until the COVID-19 threat has passed, because the virus will continue to be part of our lives for some time to come.
> 
> We need to work now on a social compact for economic recovery, growth and transformation.
> 
> As government, we are engaging with all social partners on a common economic recovery programme that uses every means at our disposal to unlock growth and create employment.
> 
> We see a great deal of alignment across the various plans and proposals that have been put forward by various groups in society, and we are building a consensus on the practical measures we need to take now and in the coming months.
> 
> Through working together, we have achieved much as a country in the last few months.
> 
> We delayed the spread of the virus, saving many lives and giving ourselves time to improve our health response.
> 
> We put in place the largest social and economic relief package in our history under severe constraints, and have mitigated the worst impact of the pandemic.
> 
> Across society, people have changed their behaviour, observing social distancing, wearing masks and observing hygienic practices.
> 
> As a country, we have never before faced such a severe crisis or such an abrupt disruption of our lives.
> 
> Under the most challenging conditions, our response as a nation has been remarkable.
> 
> Even as we may have made some mistakes, we have shown an extraordinary capacity for innovation, for solidarity and for collective action.
> 
> We have mobilised a whole-of-society effort to combat this threat and we have continued to adapt and improve our response.
> 
> The next few weeks will put our resources and resolve to the test as never before.
> 
> I call on all South Africans to remain strong, to remain disciplined and, above all, to stay safe.
> 
> We will overcome this pandemic.
> 
> We will protect lives and livelihoods.
> 
> And we will restore our people and our country to health.
> 
> I thank you.



Want to end corruption?

Put a few of the guilty up against a wall.

The rest will be falling over each other to give the money back.

Who knows? We may even come out ahead.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9


----------



## blujeenz

Who remembers back in March it was just 2 weeks to flatten the curve... Pepperidge farm remembers.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Stranger

Bullshit baffles brains

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> http://www.thepresidency.gov.za/speeches/statement-president-cyril-ramaphosa-progress-national-effort-contain-covid-19-pandemic,-union-buildings,-tshwane-0
> 
> My fellow South Africans,
> 
> I wish to address you this evening on two matters that are of great interest and concern to South Africans as we struggle to overcome the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> The first issue is the re-opening of schools and the second is the management of the resources that we have dedicated towards the fight against COVID-19.
> 
> Since I last addressed the nation 11 days ago, more than 130,000 new coronavirus cases have been confirmed.
> 
> As of this evening, the total number of confirmed cases stands at 408,052.
> 
> South Africa now has the fifth highest number of confirmed coronavirus cases in the world and accounts for half of all the cases in Africa.
> 
> The coronavirus storm has indeed arrived, with the provinces of Gauteng, Eastern Cape and KwaZulu-Natal experiencing a rapid rise in infections.
> 
> Even as the country braces for the difficult weeks ahead, it is significant that more than half of those people who we know to have been infected have now recovered.
> 
> We have also seen a levelling-off of infections in the Western Cape since the third week of June.
> 
> Although it may be too early to tell, this development provides some hope that the province may have passed the peak of infections.
> 
> However, we need to remain cautious and vigilant – and continue to follow strict prevention measures – to avoid another rise in infections.
> 
> South Africa continues to have one of the lowest case fatality rates in the world, experiencing far fewer COVID-19 deaths than many countries with similar or even lower numbers of infections.
> 
> Since the outbreak of the disease in South Africa, more than 6,000 people have succumbed to the virus.
> 
> It remains our utmost priority to ensure that we do everything possible to minimise the loss of life.
> 
> We must do this, firstly, by taking practical steps to prevent the spread of the virus, and, secondly, by ensuring that we implement correct clinical guidelines and have the health infrastructure capacity to care for all those people who need treatment.
> 
> Since the beginning of May, we have been undertaking a gradual easing of lockdown restrictions.
> 
> Most economic activity has returned, some restrictions on movement have been lifted and schools and other educational institutions have resumed classes in a phased manner.
> 
> In approaching the opening of schools, we have always said that the health and well-being of learners and educators is critical.
> 
> We have also said that it is vital that the development and progress of learners is not impeded.
> 
> A major and lasting disruption to learning would have a devastating impact on the prospects of an entire generation of young people.
> 
> It was in balancing these imperatives that we adopted a cautious and phased return to schooling, beginning on 8 June with the return to school of learners in grades 7 and 12.
> 
> On 6 July, learners from grades R, 6 and 11 returned to school.
> 
> Now, with the number of infections rising in several parts of the country, there have been calls for schools to be closed again.
> 
> Over the last few days, the Department of Basic Education has met with more than 60 organisations representing parents, school governing bodies, principals, educators, independent schools and civil society organisations.
> 
> It has also consulted with the Council of Education Ministers, representing the provincial education departments.
> 
> These consultations provided important insights into the experiences of the different stakeholders in education, and produced a broad range of divergent views.
> 
> It is necessary to report that it was difficult to find consensus on the best approach, just as there are differing views among both international and local experts on the circumstances under which schools should be re-opened.
> 
> What everyone does agree on, however, is that the health, academic and social development of learners must remain our foremost concerns.
> 
> This is consistent with the advice of the World Health Organization, which argues for a balanced consideration of the educational needs of the child and trends in the development of the disease.
> 
> Officials from the WHO have also said that the best and safest way to reopen schools is in the context of low community transmission.
> 
> Taking into account the views of the various stakeholders and expert bodies, Cabinet has decided that all public schools should take a break for the next four weeks.
> 
> This means that schools will be closed from 27 July and will re-open on 24 August.
> 
> There are, however, some exceptions.
> 
> Grade 12 learners and teachers will only take a one-week break, returning to school on 3 August.
> 
> Grade 7 learners will take a two-week break, returning to school on 10 August.
> 
> Specific arrangements will be made for different categories of special schools.
> 
> As a result of the disruptions caused by the pandemic, the current academic year will be extended beyond the end of 2020.
> 
> The Minister of Basic Education will provide details on the management of the remainder of the school year.
> 
> We have taken a deliberately cautious approach to keep schools closed during a period when the country is expected to experience its greatest increase in infections.
> 
> Throughout this period, the National School Nutrition Programme will continue to operate so that all learners or their parents can collect food directly from schools.
> 
> I am aware that this arrangement will disappoint many learners who want to be back at school and may cause inconvenience and difficulty for many families who need to make alternative childcare arrangements.
> 
> We ask you to do this because we believe it is important to ensure that schools do not become sites of transmission at a time when infections are rising fast.
> 
> I want to thank all of our teachers and other staff at schools across the country who have been on the frontline during this pandemic under conditions of great difficulty.
> 
> My fellow South Africans,
> 
> The coronavirus pandemic continues to cause our economy great damage, threatening the viability of many businesses, leading to job losses and badly affecting the income of those that can least afford it.
> 
> That is why in April, we announced a historic R500 billion social relief and economic support package to direct resources towards our coronavirus response and assist businesses, workers and households.
> 
> The resources for this package come from the reprioritisation of funds within the budget and through the mobilisation of loans from funders.
> 
> These funders include multilateral development banks, who have heeded the call to support their member countries during this crisis.
> 
> We have received approvals for funding from the African Development Bank and the New Development Bank and are in discussion with the International Monetary Fund.
> 
> The R500 billion package that we announced has several parts and focuses on giving the greatest assistance to those in greatest need.
> 
> Firstly, it redirects resources to fund the health response to coronavirus.
> 
> This includes additional expenditure on personal protective equipment, community screening, increased testing capacity, additional beds in field hospitals, ventilators, medicine and staffing.
> 
> Secondly, it provides direct support to households and individuals for the relief of hunger and social distress.
> 
> By the end of this month, an additional R15 billion will have been paid out to social grant recipients.
> 
> Over 4.4 million people have now received the special COVID-19 grant, which assists those who are unemployed and do not receive other forms of support.
> 
> So far, an amount of R2.2 billion has been paid out to these recipients.
> 
> There were delays in paying this amount but future payments will be made more quickly now that the necessary systems are in place.
> 
> As we announced, this grant will continue to be paid over the full six-month period.
> 
> This special COVID 19 assistance has provided essential support to the most vulnerable people in our country.
> 
> Thirdly, the package provides assistance to companies in distress and seeks to protect jobs by supporting workers’ wages.
> 
> For the months of April, May and June, the UIF’s special COVID-19 benefit has paid out R34 billion, helping over seven-and-a-half million workers and preventing retrenchments in a number of companies.
> 
> This scheme has now been extended by another 6 weeks to 15 August 2020.
> 
> We continue to provide assistance – in the form of loans, grants and debt restructuring – to small businesses, spaza shop owners and other informal businesses.
> 
> Special assistance has also been provided to businesses in the tourism, sports and creative industries.
> 
> To date, a total of R1.5 billion in support has been provided to all these businesses.
> 
> In partnership with the banks, through the R200 billion loan guarantee scheme, financial support has been provided to more than 8,600 small and medium-sized companies to the value of R12 billion.
> 
> The rules of the scheme have been adjusted to expand the eligibility criteria and increase uptake, making it easier for businesses to access finance during this period.
> 
> I am confident that we will be seeing more companies making use of this facility going forward.
> 
> Over R70 billion in tax relief has also been provided to companies.
> 
> I mention all these figures because they clearly illustrate that the various parts of the social and economic relief package are being implemented and that the much-needed support is reaching its recipients.
> 
> This is making a real difference in the lives of millions of people and is providing vital support to thousands of companies in these very difficult times.
> 
> But what concerns me, and what concerns all South Africans, are those instances where funds are stolen, where they are misused, where goods are overpriced, where food parcels are diverted from needy households – where there is corruption and mismanagement of public funds.
> 
> Increasingly, we are hearing allegations about fraudulent UIF claims, overpricing of goods and services, violation of emergency procurement regulations, collusion between officials and service providers, abuse of food parcel distribution and the creation of fake non-profit organisations to access relief funding.
> 
> From the outset of our response to the pandemic, we have been quite clear that there should be no scope for corruption in the use of these resources.
> 
> More so than at any other time, corruption puts lives at risk.
> 
> We therefore put in place several preventative measures.
> 
> National Treasury issued regulations to ensure that emergency procurement of supplies and services meet the constitutional requirements of fairness, transparency, competitiveness and cost effectiveness.
> 
> Regulations were put in place to prohibit unjustified price hikes and ensure the availability of essential goods.
> 
> Since the declaration of the national state of disaster, the Competition Commission has investigated over 800 complaints of excessive pricing.
> 
> It has so far prosecuted or reached settlements with 28 companies, imposing penalties and fines of over R16 million.
> 
> The Auditor-General has also adopted special measures to safeguard funds committed to the fight against COVID-19. Special audits have been undertaken to detect and prevent misuse of these funds and to identify risks in the system.
> 
> In addition to all these measures we have established a collaborative and coordinating centre to strengthen the collective efforts among law enforcement agencies so as to prevent, detect, investigate and prosecute COVID-related corruption.
> 
> This centre brings together nine state institutions.
> 
> These are the Financial Intelligence Centre, the Independent Police Investigative Directorate, the National Prosecuting Authority, the Hawks, Crime Intelligence and the SAPS Detective Service, the South African Revenue Service, the Special Investigating Unit and the State Security Agency.
> 
> With an operational hub at the FIC, this centre is investigating allegations of corruption in areas such as the distribution of food parcels, social relief grants, the procurement of personal protective equipment and other medical supplies, and UIF special COVID-19 scheme.
> 
> At least 36 cases are currently at various stages of investigation and prosecution.
> 
> We are determined that every instance of alleged corruption must be thoroughly investigated, that those responsible for wrongdoing should be prosecuted and that all monies stolen or overpriced are recovered.
> 
> In order to speed up and strengthen the process of dealing with corruption, I have today signed a proclamation authorising the Special Investigating Unit – the SIU – to investigate any unlawful or improper conduct in the procurement of any goods, works and services during or related to the national state of disaster in any state institution.
> 
> This empowers the SIU to probe any allegations relating to the misuse of COVID-19 funds across all spheres of the state.
> 
> If the SIU finds evidence that a criminal offence has been committed, it is obliged to refer such evidence to the prosecuting authority.
> 
> It is also empowered to institute civil proceedings for the recovery of any damages or losses incurred by the state.
> 
> To ensure that action is taken speedily, I will be getting interim reports on investigations every 6 weeks.
> 
> The fight against the coronavirus pandemic is stretching our capabilities and resources to their limit.
> 
> We are therefore determined that there should be no theft, no wastage and no mismanagement of public funds.
> 
> The consequences for those who break the law or bypass regulations will be severe.
> 
> The people of South Africa require nothing less than full accountability from those who have been elected and appointed to serve them.
> 
> We commend those provincial governments and municipalities that have already started taking disciplinary action against officials accused of improper conduct and, where appropriate, have reported them to the law enforcement agencies.
> 
> All the funds that we have committed must reach their intended recipients and must be put to their proper use.
> 
> We will take steps to recover all funds that have been stolen or where goods have been overpriced.
> 
> The success of our fight against corruption depends on the involvement of all citizens and all parts of society.
> 
> We will work with various leaders and social formations to strengthen our efforts to safeguard the precious resources that we need to overcome the disease and to protect our people from its damaging effects.
> 
> As all South Africans work together to limit transmission and prepare for the peak of infections throughout the country, we are also looking towards the extraordinary measures that will be needed to rebuild our economy.
> 
> We cannot wait until the COVID-19 threat has passed, because the virus will continue to be part of our lives for some time to come.
> 
> We need to work now on a social compact for economic recovery, growth and transformation.
> 
> As government, we are engaging with all social partners on a common economic recovery programme that uses every means at our disposal to unlock growth and create employment.
> 
> We see a great deal of alignment across the various plans and proposals that have been put forward by various groups in society, and we are building a consensus on the practical measures we need to take now and in the coming months.
> 
> Through working together, we have achieved much as a country in the last few months.
> 
> We delayed the spread of the virus, saving many lives and giving ourselves time to improve our health response.
> 
> We put in place the largest social and economic relief package in our history under severe constraints, and have mitigated the worst impact of the pandemic.
> 
> Across society, people have changed their behaviour, observing social distancing, wearing masks and observing hygienic practices.
> 
> As a country, we have never before faced such a severe crisis or such an abrupt disruption of our lives.
> 
> Under the most challenging conditions, our response as a nation has been remarkable.
> 
> Even as we may have made some mistakes, we have shown an extraordinary capacity for innovation, for solidarity and for collective action.
> 
> We have mobilised a whole-of-society effort to combat this threat and we have continued to adapt and improve our response.
> 
> The next few weeks will put our resources and resolve to the test as never before.
> 
> I call on all South Africans to remain strong, to remain disciplined and, above all, to stay safe.
> 
> We will overcome this pandemic.
> 
> We will protect lives and livelihoods.
> 
> And we will restore our people and our country to health.
> 
> I thank you.


What about prosecuting those that are using their positions of power to advance the business interests of friends and family?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Social distancing 101:
Have large open spaces in your office...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## DavyH

In summation:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Social distancing 101:
> Have large open spaces in your office...
> View attachment 202242



That's plain cheating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

The taxi industry gets what it wants, but a peaceful tourism protest in Cape Town resulted in this. I am shocked beyond belief.
Read here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Social distancing 101:
> Have large open spaces in your office...
> View attachment 202242


I like your office.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> The taxi industry gets what it wants, but a peaceful tourism protest in Cape Town resulted in this. I am shocked beyond belief.
> Read here



Yesterday I mentioned the refuge workers dumping garbage in Centurion, Daspoort, Attridgeville, Moot and Pta West that I know of. Thats after they caused havoc in the CBD by dumping and setting trucks alight. No teargas, water canons or arrests. Instead they get the increases that they wanted. And they are still not happy. They want salary adjustments on top of that.

Its the wild west. And its ruled by taxi operators and unions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## DavyH

Hey guys

does anyone know when they’re broadcasting the next gripping episode of The Liar, the Witch and the Hatstand?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## M.Adhir

Righto. Back to the kitchen I went.

Yesterday was an old Durban favourite. Also known as a Mexican Burger.
A double lamb patty lined with crushed chillies.

The chocolate milkshake is part of the tradition.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## M.Adhir

And today.

Some skilleted tenderized chicken boobies
In a homemade hot sauce.
With a Coke washdown lurking in the background.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Righto. Back to the kitchen I went.
> 
> Yesterday was an old Durban favourite. Also known as a Mexican Burger.
> A double lamb patty lined with crushed chillies.
> 
> The chocolate milkshake is part of the tradition.
> 
> View attachment 202473


I am now pretty sure you have the same camera the fastfoods and takeaways use to take pics of their menu's.
Awesome, you always have nice (I can relate) meals and great presentation!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> And today.
> 
> Some skilleted tenderized chicken boobies
> In a homemade hot sauce.
> With a Coke washdown lurking in the background.
> 
> View attachment 202474


As I said above...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Now this is interesting - I work 2 days a month - where the xxxx must I get money for this shxt...
Like the ''fire levy'' are they taxing braai now ?
*New taxes on the cards for South Africans, including a “fire levy” and “amusement tax”*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...-and-amusement-tax.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 5


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> Now this is interesting - I work 2 days a month - where the xxxx must I get money for this shxt...
> Like the ''fire levy'' are they taxing braai now ?
> *New taxes on the cards for South Africans, including a “fire levy” and “amusement tax”*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...-and-amusement-tax.html?utm_source=newsletter



Oh for f$&* sake. We are being ruled by the Ferengi.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

BE AFRAID ... VERY AFRAID:
''The government is now seeking funds from development finance institutions, mulitilateral institutions and* private pension funds.''*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...ojects-in-r2-3-trillion-infrastructure-drive/

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## DavyH

The guavament textbook:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> I am now pretty sure you have the same camera the fastfoods and takeaways use to take pics of their menu's.
> Awesome, you always have nice (I can relate) meals and great presentation!



Thanks. It's just my cellphone camera as usual

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

*Coronavirus research updates: Dogs’ and cats’ infection rates mirror those of people: *
*disclaimer this is based on a preprint.*

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00502-w

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Worth a read
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-53520410

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*Licences expired between March and August valid until 2021*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/licences-expired-between-march-and-august-valid-until-2021
23 July 2020

"... This information has also officially been gazetted:

1. All learners licences, driving licence cards, temporary driving licences and professional driving permits that expired from March 26 up to August 31, 2020 are extended to January 31, 2021.

2. All motor vehicle licence discs, temporary permits, and roadworthy certificates that expired during the period that commenced from 26 March 2020 up to and including 31 May 2020 are deemed to be valid and their validity period is extended for a further grace period ending on August 31, 2020.

3. Motor trade number licences that expired during the period that commenced from March 26 up to and including May 21 are deemed to be valid and are extended for a further grace period ending on November 30, 2020..."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## M.Adhir

I see the IMF loan has been granted.
Oh well. More tax for us taxpayers to pay, coming soon to a budget speech near you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> I see the IMF loan has been granted.
> Oh well. More tax for us taxpayers to pay, coming soon to a budget speech near you.





@DavyH

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Room Fogger

M.Adhir said:


> I see the IMF loan has been granted.
> Oh well. More tax for us taxpayers to pay, coming soon to a budget speech near you.


That seems to be the plan, my only question is where are they going to find these taxpayers?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> That seems to be the plan, my only question is where are they going to find these taxpayers?


BEE EE eeee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Ugi

Schools closed... Iam on lockdown version 2.0....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*These graphs show where COVID-19 is spreading in Joburg and Cape Town*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...burg-and-cape-town.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

My RDA is kinda on it's way out, anyone know which resellers have open physical stores (jhb)? I'm looking for a dead rabbit 2 and don't want to wait 10 days for delivery.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CJB85

Winter warmer sarmies!
Gunslinger is a sauce made from fresh Carolina reapers, with Trinidad Moruga Scorpion and Ghost Pepper powders... added some fresh sliced habaneros just to brighten things up a little. Yum!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger

On this day in 1979 I asked a young lady to marry me and spend the rest of her life with me. What you need to know is that I was punching way above my weight, but being a short fat kid all my life, this was nothing new.

She agreed and we got hitched. One year later and she surprised me by organising a weekend away for our anniversary. The next year I surprised her and so it went on .... until this year 2020. This year we do not get to go anywhere. So I think I will cook her a good meal, break open a bottle of wine and have an early night.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13


----------



## baksteen8168

Stranger said:


> On this day in 1979 I asked a young lady to marry me and spend the rest of her life with me. What you need to know is that I was punching way above my weight, but being a short fat kid all my life, this was nothing new.
> 
> She agreed and we got hitched. One year later and she surprised me by organising a weekend away for our anniversary. The next year I surprised her and so it went on .... until this year 2020. This year we do not get to go anywhere. So I think I will cook her a good meal, break open a bottle of wine and have an early night.
> View attachment 202597



You're lying. That bike wasn't available in 1979. 

Congrats with your anniversary. May there be many more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

You are right, however that bike is an Ilse of Man special built for the 50th anniversary of Honda at the TT. The model is my missus who did a shoot for Bike SA

No 16 of 50 baby blade, CBR 600 RR. Loaded like you would not believe.

Does 160 KPH .... in 1st

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Need a good laugh ... read this. What a bloody circus!! 

*Government’s emergency covid hotline was flooded by confused Vodacom callers after number mix-up*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/g...sed-vodacom-callers-after-number-mixup-2020-7
27 July 2020

"Government was left red-faced after snatching Vodacom’s 111 helpline to serve as a coronavirus emergency number.
In April, the Independent Communications Authority of South Africa (Icasa) announced in the government gazette that the number “111” would now be for the sole use of “Covid-19 national emergency services”. Helpfully, it also said that the number would be toll-free to access.

The announcement did not allow for a consultation period, or allow anyone to lodge any complaints. According to the original announcement, 111 would now be used for Covid-19 emergencies until three months after the end of the State of Disaster.

However, it seems as if Icasa did not realise the number was already being used by Vodacom as a helpline. And, since there was no waiting period, Vodacom couldn’t lodge any objections.

According Icasa’s own wording in the government gazette, the result was that, for three months, “Covid-19 health communications centres were inundated with calls made by Vodacom customers”.

Instead of responding to Covid-19 emergencies, the National Department of Health, which runs the call centres, was forced to respond to Vodacom customers presumably wanting to check their balance, or when they would be eligible for an upgrade.

Consequently, the National Department of Health advised Icasa that it would like the number changed.

So Icasa just announced in the government gazette that it had reviewed and withdrawn the “111” short code as a Covid-19 emergency services code”. It is now considering the following numbers: 103, 104, 105, 106, 118, and 139.

Icasa has also opted to allow seven days for mobile operators and the public to lodge any objections."

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## Resistance

Stranger said:


> You are right, however that bike is an Ilse of Man special built for the 50th anniversary of Honda at the TT. The model is my missus who did a shoot for Bike SA
> .
> No 16 of 50 baby blade, CBR 600 RR. Loaded like you would not believe.
> 
> Does 160 KPH .... in 1st


Congrats bro

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Sorry but I found this too hilariously ironic not to share 

We have a winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## YeOldeOke

Take it any way you want, I'll just leave this here until Youtube again censors it. They have been heavily censoring things like this for months, trying to control the narrative. If they didn't censor as heavily as they do I'd not have bothered to post it. I despise censorship. Especially now.

What do I think about it? I don't, I have more important things to think about.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

YeOldeOke said:


> Take it any way you want, I'll just leave this here until Youtube again censors it. They have been heavily censoring things like this for months, trying to control the narrative. If they didn't censor as heavily as they do I'd not have bothered to post it. I despise censorship. Especially now.
> 
> What do I think about it? I don't, I have more important things to think about.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

that video is so terribly staged..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

YeOldeOke said:


> Take it any way you want, I'll just leave this here until Youtube again censors it. They have been heavily censoring things like this for months, trying to control the narrative. If they didn't censor as heavily as they do I'd not have bothered to post it. I despise censorship. Especially now.
> 
> What do I think about it? I don't, I have more important things to think about.




Could someone explain what's going on here, because I don't get it. 

Firstly, here's a group of doctors who are not wearing masks and standing close together. That's rather strange.
Secondly, if this drug really can help, why is it not allowed?
Finally, why are these doctors being censored?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

Hooked said:


> Could someone explain what's going on here, because I don't get it.
> 
> Firstly, here's a group of doctors who are not wearing masks and standing close together. That's rather strange.
> Secondly, if this drug really can help, why is it not allowed?
> Finally, why are these doctors being censored?



Because everyone must live in fear until "miracle vaccine" is released. According to the "trusted" sources.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## alex1501

Adephi said:


>




Thankfully, he didn't start stripping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Could someone explain what's going on here, because I don't get it.
> 
> Firstly, here's a group of doctors who are not wearing masks and standing close together. That's rather strange.
> Secondly, if this drug really can help, why is it not allowed?
> Finally, why are these doctors being censored?



Only watched the first 2 minutes and realised its 30 minutes of rambling.

What I get is that they discovered a treatment. And in stead of following procedures to get the treatment recognised they posted it on YouTube and various form of social media. So it didn't get recognised and now all world leaders are in a plot to kill its own citizens.

The same tune every time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I love how all the "doctors" are wearing the same exact outfit: Collard shirt, tie and a bright shiny white coat that has probably never seen the inside of a hospital. all very official looking  Really milking the Hollywood perception of a doctor stereotype. Here by us, i'll show you a brilliant Gynae that looks like he just plowed and planted 10 fields and wrestled with a cow for a couple of hours, a exceptional oncologist that looks like he belongs in the Hell's Angels and a General Practitioner that looks like she gave an arts and crafts class 15 minutes ago.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

That oncologist is a BMW rider, I think I know him.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## alex1501

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I love how all the "doctors" are wearing the same exact outfit: Collard shirt, tie and a bright shiny white coat that has probably never seen the inside of a hospital. all very official looking  Really milking the Hollywood perception of a doctor stereotype. Here by us, i'll show you a brilliant Gynae that looks like he just plowed and planted 10 fields and wrestled with a cow for a couple of hours, a exceptional oncologist that looks like he belongs in the Hell's Angels and a General Practitioner that looks like she gave an arts and crafts class 15 minutes ago.



Maybe I'm wrong, but in DC they have something called a "dress code".

Let's take a look at the "voice of reason":
1. Sexually frustrated man-child with a "god complex" aka "doctor Mike"
2. Male stripper on steroids
3. Superhero wannabe
And the last, but not the least our "trusted" sources:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

alex1501 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but in DC they have somethig called a "dress code".
> 
> Let's take a look at the "voice of reason":
> 1. Sexually frustrated man-child with a "god complex" aka "doctor Mike"
> 2. Male stripper on steroids
> 3. Superhero wannabe
> And the last, but not the least our "trusted" sources:




Trust me, nobody can dislike and distrust 'Clinton News Network' more than i can, except maybe Trump...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

alex1501 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but in DC they have somethig called a "dress code".
> 
> Let's take a look at the "voice of reason":
> 1. Sexually frustrated man-child with a "god complex" aka "doctor Mike"
> 2. Male stripper on steroids
> 3. Superhero wannabe
> And the last, but not the least our "trusted" sources:




I got another one for your list!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## alex1501

Adephi said:


> I got another one for your list!




I'll let you define that one.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Whoaaaw - curtains and shelving done - tomorrow I'm moving back into my own space !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 19


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Whoaaaw - curtains and shelving done - tomorrow I'm moving back into my own space !!
> View attachment 202661



Looks lovely @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

One of the restaurants here has closed its doors. Forever. They just couldn't make it anymore. 

Firstly, about a year ago, the miserable &^%%$* owner of the small centre banned smoking and vaping, even though the restaurant had tables outside. They lost a lot of business through that. Regulars who used to go there went elsewhere, where they could smoke.

And now ... the alcohol ban. 

It's terribly sad that after their being here for 7 years, it came to this. And it really affects everyone, since this is a small town. 

I fear that more will follow. Another restaurant owner told me that he made the princely sum of R250. The whole day. 

Meanwhile, life goes on in the townships ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 9


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Whoaaaw - curtains and shelving done - tomorrow I'm moving back into my own space !!
> View attachment 202661


Green looks good. Is that mint?
Edit. It all looks good. And the green caught my eye.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> One of the restaurants here has closed its doors. Forever. They just couldn't make it anymore.



I feel your pain @Hooked. My favourite restaurant in Hillcrest (Butcher Boys) closed never to reopen again!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Just finished up now, for friends of ours. In their daughter's room. Very happy with the end result.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 18


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Green looks good. Is that mint?
> Edit. It all looks good. And the green caught my eye.


It's Dulux's colour of the year 2020 - my co did the calendars for them , and I just loved the colour - ''Tranquil Dawn''

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> Whoaaaw - curtains and shelving done - tomorrow I'm moving back into my own space !!
> View attachment 202661


I hope those shelves aren’t for vape gear because you will need more

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just finished up now, for friends of ours. In their daughter's room. Very happy with the end result.
> View attachment 202667
> View attachment 202668


So That's what you've been doing in your workshop. Smart!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> It's Dulux's colour of the year 2020 - my co did the calendars for them , and I just loved the colour - ''Tranquil Dawn''



Looks very good. Nice pick, Awesome colour's. And it came together very nicely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just finished up now, for friends of ours. In their daughter's room. Very happy with the end result.
> View attachment 202667
> View attachment 202668


Curious about the wood you used. Pine with edging? I was looking at a piece of oak or ash for my desk but wasn’t prepared to pay 5k without seeing the wood and I couldn’t transport it based on the size. Ended up going with a counter top and edging for a fraction of the cost and no effort for sanding and varnishing compared to a proper piece of wood.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

The desk.



The thing that started it all, the cable tray.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> The desk.
> View attachment 202675
> 
> 
> The thing that started it all, the cable tray.
> View attachment 202677



I didn't even know "cable trays" exist, do you have a pic to show how it is used with cables please

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Christos said:


> Curious about the wood you used. Pine with edging? I was looking at a piece of oak or ash for my desk but wasn’t prepared to pay 5k without seeing the wood and I couldn’t transport it based on the size. Ended up going with a counter top and edging for a fraction of the cost and no effort for sanding and varnishing compared to a proper piece of wood.



The carcass of the drawer unit and the drawers are all Chipboard. The Bed Frame, Desk and drawer fronts are all pine. The white edge you see on the pine was hand painted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> I didn't even know "cable trays" exist, do you have a pic to show how it is used with cables please






They are used for overhead calling, also called cable ladders but really useful to keep all your cables in a beat way and you can access them and remove them easily. I call it the elegant chaos as I got tired of spiral blind and then Velcro if you want to remove or add a cable.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Not Lockdown related , but informative :
*Zimbabwe signs massive compensation deal with white farmers*
Bloomberg29 July 2020
 
  
Zimbabwe’s government signed a $3.5 billion deal to compensate White commercial farmers who were evicted from their land two decades ago.

The agreement is a turning point in a dispute that tipped the southern African nation’s economy into freefall by slashing food production and export income and prompted sanctions from the U.S. and the European Union.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/pro...massive-compensation-deal-with-white-farmers/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Not Lockdown related , but informative :
> *Zimbabwe signs massive compensation deal with white farmers*
> Bloomberg29 July 2020
> 
> 
> Zimbabwe’s government signed a $3.5 billion deal to compensate White commercial farmers who were evicted from their land two decades ago.
> 
> The agreement is a turning point in a dispute that tipped the southern African nation’s economy into freefall by slashing food production and export income and prompted sanctions from the U.S. and the European Union.
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/pro...massive-compensation-deal-with-white-farmers/



Is that US $ or Zim $?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

HA! HA! Said the clown...
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...s-for-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Government to review South Africa’s alcohol ban ‘on a regular basis’: report*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...fricas-alcohol-ban-on-a-regular-basis-report/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*New curfew, leisure travel regulations*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2073855...boost-tourism-hospitality-industries-minister
30 July 2020

[My comment: These haven't been gazetted yet]

Summary:

*Restaurants:*
Curfew will be extended to 10p.m.
Alcohol will still be banned

*Accommodation for Leisure:*
"individuals will be permitted to leave their homes for leisure purposes within the province where they currently live.”
No more than 2 persons per room, or a nuclear family i.e. parents and children.
No short-term homesharing/rental

*Tour operators:*
Safaris in open vehicles will be allowed.

The above is a draft plan only. Inputs can be made from 01 August 2020 when the draft plan is released, 15 August 2020.

Inputs can be submitted at the following email address: recovery@tourism.gov.za

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Annual LEAVE worries: How will Covid-19 lockdown impact my December holiday?*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2073087...-covid-19-lockdown-impact-my-december-holiday

Informative article on how COVID has and will affect annual and sick leave.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> Curious about the wood you used. Pine with edging? I was looking at a piece of oak or ash for my desk but wasn’t prepared to pay 5k without seeing the wood and I couldn’t transport it based on the size. Ended up going with a counter top and edging for a fraction of the cost and no effort for sanding and varnishing compared to a proper piece of wood.


If I could I would go solid wood. I got a trick up my sleeve and will post pics in the near future.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

You , Sir always have a monkey up your sleeve , building and constructing and planning a coup d'etat to overthrow Kopdoek

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> You , Sir always have a monkey up your sleeve , building and constructing and planning a coup d'etat to overthrow Kopdoek


Not overthrow. Maybe throw a party when they're voted out like the former Mr corrupt Zuma

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Christos

Resistance said:


> If I could I would go solid wood. I got a trick up my sleeve and will post pics in the near future.


I’ll upgrade in say 2 years time. Trick is to find a piece I love and not order one online.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger

That's fasting ? I need to learn from you. My fasting is no food before 16:00

Hugh Jackman follows the same eating plan and he looks like a Wolverine. I look like a short fat Koala bear

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> I’ll upgrade in say 2 years time. Trick is to find a piece I love and not order one online.


Will keep an eye out for you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cape Town’s COVID-19 plateau remains a mystery*

Read here

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

And then? Are they going to build it again
https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...test-its-use-for-covid-19/#Echobox=1596134804

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

View attachment 202862

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> And then? Are they going to build it again
> https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...test-its-use-for-covid-19/#Echobox=1596134804


''Daar is nie pille vir stupidgeit nie'' My late Dad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

If any members had the same crappy experience from Makro , this makes sense ...
*How Takealot crushed Makro*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/business/361712-how-takealot-crushed-makro.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> And then? Are they going to build it again
> https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...test-its-use-for-covid-19/#Echobox=1596134804


There's an Afrikaans saying that says..."jy pluk 'n lat vir jou eie gat"
the people that burnt it down might have need for that facility in the future.


ARYANTO said:


> ''Daar is nie pille vir stupidgeit nie'' My late Dad.


And then there's that saying which rings true as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> If any members had the same crappy experience from Makro , this makes sense ...
> *How Takealot crushed Makro*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/business/361712-how-takealot-crushed-makro.html?utm_source=newsletter


I saw that coming!
Edit. Don't get me wrong.
I don't mean Takealot. Just like Makro, Builders falls under the same umbrella and all they need is competition and they will go down with a smile too.

Customer service sucks and there always staff ,but they always busy...doing nothing.
There whole structure and attitudes needs to change first!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> people that burnt it down might have need for that facility in the future.



Then they burn down the schools because the government didn't fix the hospitals they burnt down quick enough. You know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Then they burn down the schools because the government didn't fix the hospitals they burnt down quick enough. You know how it goes.


I seen a whole hospital disappear for the greater good of building shacks.
Now the people in the shacks complains they need to go to the next suburb for a hospital.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## AKS

Beautiful day in Cape Town today. Back to work on lockdown project for the boys. Will hopefully finish this weekend,slightly over my initial original lockdown deadline.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## AKS

Very impressed with this Destiny btw....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Then they burn down the schools because the government didn't fix the hospitals they burnt down quick enough. You know how it goes.


I've seen a few schools stripped to build shacks as well. I will try an take pics when we drive past them again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...dept-releases-revised-calendar-dates-20200801

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...dept-releases-revised-calendar-dates-20200801



The sooner they open the better. We've had a few incidents here of paintball shooters and a woman was shot in the face with a BB gun. Obviously bored kids who have a distorted idea of fun.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6 | Disagree 1


----------



## AKS

Lockdown cigarette wars: Govt admits smokers 'less likely to be infected' with coronavirus
https://www.news24.com/news24/South...infected-with-coronavirus-20200802?isapp=true

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Another R1.2 billion in ‘Covidpreneur’ looting under investigation: report*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...r-investigation-report/?utm_source=newsletter
*Tax money used to pay for DStv subscriptions of local government officials*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...vernment-officials.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 203012


Is kopdoek a guest star in this one?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> Is kopdoek a guest star in this one?


She is obviously the Director buddy!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

Went for a hike today with some friends, was kinda weird since its the first time I've really interacted with people in 6 months but was absolutely a relief and much needed decompression. I kinda don't care if I caught it today, I just needed some life back in my life.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> The sooner they open the better. We've had a few incidents here of paintball shooters and a woman was shot in the face with a BB gun. Obviously bored kids who have a distorted idea of fun.



Update:
He was a 15 year old, who shot a cat (who subsequently needed surgery costing R3,000); a few other animals; about 7 cars and the woman whom he shot with the BB gun. 

He was traced to an address and it turns out the people are weekenders. The mother admitted that it was her son who was the culprit, but said that he's used to shooting on the farm. The police are investigating the matter.

Oh. My. Vape. Does he also shoot animals, cars and people on the farm? Here we have the beginnings of a psychopath. I would so much like to help him by sending him for a psychiatric evaluation, but first he needs a damn good wallop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10


----------



## Hooked

AKS said:


> Lockdown cigarette wars: Govt admits smokers 'less likely to be infected' with coronavirus
> https://www.news24.com/news24/South...infected-with-coronavirus-20200802?isapp=true



They're in such a state of confusion that not only have they lost the plot, they can't even remember what the plot was.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*The second-biggest city in Australia now has a curfew and a 5km travel limit*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/m...few-after-new-rise-covid-19-infections-2020-8
2 August 2020

"Melbourne, Australia's second-biggest city, has gone into stage-four lockdown after reporting a new spike of coronavirus infections.

The new lockdown restrictions include an overnight curfew from 20:00 to 05:00 and banning residents from travelling more than 5 kilometres from their home.

The curfew and new lockdown measures will remain in place until at least September 13, although state officials have said that the six weeks curfew could be shortened...."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

And if you thought that the above is bad, read on ...

*Philippines police have arrested 76,000 people for breaching lockdown*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/philippines-police-arrested-people-for-breaching-lockdown-2020-7
1 August 2020

"... Between March 17 and July 25, Philippine police made 76,000 arrests, and recorded more than 260,000 violations of curfew or lockdown rules, according to The Washington Post.

More than 900 complaints alleging torture, inhumane treatment, arrests, or detention were made to the Philippines' Commission on Human Rights... "

_[My comment: All told, we're having a pretty good time here in SA, so let's stop complaining!]_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## NecroticAngel

It's so quiet at our resort under stupid lockdown the blesbok are wandering down in front of the hotel and my house. This one my daughter has named Rudolf Reindeer, he let's her get pretty close but not me haha. A zebra was on my front lawn yesterday... Which me daughter pronounces zeebra. Got to stop her watching blippi

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Whereabouts are you @NecroticAngel ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Has anyone heard of "planned new restrictions" on tobacco in SA? *

*Have you tried to quit? SA to take part in a big tobacco survey ahead of planned new restrictions*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...he-global-adult-tobacco-survey-in-2021-2020-8

Go to above link for full article.

SA is due to take part in the Global Adult Tobacco Survey (GATS) for the first time next year.
Between March and May, more than 11,000 households will be surveyed on their tobacco use, exposure to second-hand smoke, attempts to quit, and awareness of anti-smoking campaigns.
That will be handy to keep track of changes *as SA introduces new anti-tobacco measures *[my highlights] says the SA Medical Research Council.
But standard questions on whether smokers had tried to quit on their own willpower and what kind of communication they saw about the dangers of smoking – in the previous 12 months – may yield weird results.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> *Has anyone heard of "planned new restrictions" on tobacco in SA? *
> 
> *Have you tried to quit? SA to take part in a big tobacco survey ahead of planned new restrictions*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...he-global-adult-tobacco-survey-in-2021-2020-8
> 
> Go to above link for full article.
> 
> SA is due to take part in the Global Adult Tobacco Survey (GATS) for the first time next year.
> Between March and May, more than 11,000 households will be surveyed on their tobacco use, exposure to second-hand smoke, attempts to quit, and awareness of anti-smoking campaigns.
> That will be handy to keep track of changes *as SA introduces new anti-tobacco measures *[my highlights] says the SA Medical Research Council.
> But standard questions on whether smokers had tried to quit on their own willpower and what kind of communication they saw about the dangers of smoking – in the previous 12 months – may yield weird results.


I heard that even CBD is now considered as a tobacco product.

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/business/the-mystery-of-namibias-disappearing-cigarettes-2020-8

I wonder where they could have disappeared to...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mollie

OK please me there is another country where we can vape and enjoy it and not to worry who is going to complain because this is really starting to get out of hand
How much I vape or smoke got nothing to do with the government my house my rules my life

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*SARS is sending 3.1 million SMSes about 'auto-assessed' tax returns - what to do if you get one*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/sars-sms-auto-assessment-2020-7

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*The Supreme Court of Appeal has knocked down a 2018 interdict granted by the high court in Pretoria that prevented police from going after South Africans with expired gun licences.*
*That leaves somewhere around 450,000 gun owners stripped of protection they had from being pursued by the SA Police Service because their licences had expired.*
*Gun owners had argued that taking away their weapons would present 'a clear and pressing danger to the security of the state".*
*But 1.7 million other firearm owners had managed to renew their licences, and unlicensed firearms are the real danger, the SCA says. *
*For more stories go to www.BusinessInsider.co.za.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Interest rates are almost at a 47-year low - should you fix your home loan rate?*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/fix-your-home-loan-rate-2020-7

''The big benefit of a fixed rate mortgage is the certainty it brings, as this kind of payment is usually the biggest monthly cost in most households," according to head of customer delight at Nedbank Home Loans Thozama Mochadibane.

The downside, however, according to Mochadibane, is that "locking yourself into a fixed rate for say three years, is that there is a chance that interest rates could remain low or fall even further over that time, leaving you paying more than you otherwise would have".

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*SAB halts R5 billion investment in South Africa due to alcohol ban*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...th-africas-alcohol-ban/?utm_source=newsletter
''SAB warned that its decision will also have an impact on the external supply chain companies that had been selected for these upgrades.

It is forecast that the jobs lost across the entire industry as a result of the alcohol ban will soon reach 120,000 people and the excise tax lost from the first ban is sitting at over R12 billion.

The jobs and financial losses magnify considerably when considering the severe impact the suspension is having on communities, as well as the downstream supply chain, including, farmers and other raw material suppliers, tavern owners, packaging and logistics companies, among many others that have had to immediately stop operations, and are facing dire consequences.

The many thousands of people that have now joined the significant number of South Africans already unemployed is of great concern, SAB said.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


>



This dude have balls .

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

OK @Christos -you wanted to know what's going on my new shelves ...The red and Coke items makes for good accents .

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 11


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> OK @Christos -you wanted to know what's going on my new shelves ...The red and Coke items makes for good accents .
> View attachment 203131


Very nice! I like the vintage coke products!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru

This is serious. Very serious. A recent study has shown that the existence of a durable immunity is highly questionable. This changes the game rules drastically.

https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...er-be-a-silver-bullet-for-covid-19-who-warns/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ddk1979

*ALCOHOL AND CIGARETTES BAN TO BE PARTIALLY LIFTED.
*
Just got some inside information that the prohibition on cigarettes and alcohol will be lifted partially on Wednesday.

Smokers and drinkers will be able to purchase matches and ice.

.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## adriaanh

Just got a email from Evolution Vape.

In the best interests of our favourite customers, we need to make you aware of the following... The local government has struck again and it is now seeing Vape Products with CBD as part of the tobacco ban. At this stage, we aren't even surprised by this kind of news anymore, however it does mean we need to act fast. 

We have heard from our courier that the Government is planning to make a move that will restrict the sale of CBD Vape juice and associated products i.e Vape Kits, Coils etc.

Within the next few days, we will have more information on this and keep you posted. For now, sales will continue as normal however, we are hoping to still be able to sell hardware with CBD vape juice however we could potentially have to stop all sales in the near future.

We will always ensure that everything we do keeps our customers safe from the law, thank you for your continued loyal support.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## LeislB

adriaanh said:


> Just got a email from Evolution Vape.
> 
> In the best interests of our favourite customers, we need to make you aware of the following... The local government has struck again and it is now seeing Vape Products with CBD as part of the tobacco ban. At this stage, we aren't even surprised by this kind of news anymore, however it does mean we need to act fast.
> 
> We have heard from our courier that the Government is planning to make a move that will restrict the sale of CBD Vape juice and associated products i.e Vape Kits, Coils etc.
> 
> Within the next few days, we will have more information on this and keep you posted. For now, sales will continue as normal however, we are hoping to still be able to sell hardware with CBD vape juice however we could potentially have to stop all sales in the near future.
> 
> We will always ensure that everything we do keeps our customers safe from the law, thank you for your continued loyal support.


I got this too. I JUST CAN'T ANYMORE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## alex1501

"A long time ago in the galaxy far, far away..."



or in March 2020, maybe not so far away.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

https://www.thesouthafrican.com/news/alcohol-ban-cigarette-ban-fikile-mbalula-comments/

"Even now, when you can see what alcohol is doing to us in terms of our plans, there are still people out there who believe we are very stupid"

I can think of a few other ways to describe them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> https://www.thesouthafrican.com/news/alcohol-ban-cigarette-ban-fikile-mbalula-comments/
> 
> "Even now, when you can see what alcohol is doing to us in terms of our plans, there are still people out there who believe we are very stupid"
> 
> I can think of a few other ways to describe them.



Chromosomally challenged?

In the UK something close to 1 million smokers quit on their own ADULT minds because of SARS-COV-2 concerns, some of them helped by vaping. We know the only plans these guys have is to randomly pull shit out of finger nails and decide that it's legislation so they pretend like they know what's good for us. Alcohol and "tobacco" were just low hanging fruit. Our curves are starting to flatten, and they are talking about tighter restrictions? God help us all, we're in the end game here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## DavyH

Feliks Karp said:


> Chromosomally challenged?
> 
> In the UK something close to 1 million smokers quit on their own ADULT minds because of SARS-COV-2 concerns, some of them helped by vaping. We know the only plans these guys have is to randomly pull shit out of finger nails and decide that it's legislation so they pretend like they know what's good for us. Alcohol and "tobacco" were just low hanging fruit. Our curves are starting to flatten, and they are talking about tighter restrictions? God help us all, we're in the end game here.



Minister Mbalula’s thought processes aren’t the fastest, as is well known. He probably started constructing this statement in March.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*WHO flies in 40 medical experts to SA as infections surge*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...ns-surge-24903dc1-eb40-4e84-bdcb-499a0c135d3d
5 Aug. 2020

"More than 40 senior medical experts are being sent to South Africa by the World Health Organization (WHO) from across the globe to help bolster the country’s fight against Covid-19...

“The first 17 experts will touch down on South African soil today and will complete a period of quarantine and initiation before being deployed within the department and across various provinces,” Mkhize said.

Mkhize said the 43 experts would include Dr David Heymann, an infectious disease epidemiologist and public health expert.

“I’m also pleased that Dr Mike Ryan will be leading the team from Geneva and will now be focusing on South Africa and providing us with constant advice while analysing our strategies, including the decisions we have taken as the Department of Health in our Covid-19 response,” he said...

_[My comment: Who knows (excuse the pun) this might just be a good thing - the WHO might tell the govt. to stop being utterly ridiculous and to lift the tobacco ban.]_

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> *WHO flies in 40 medical experts to SA as infections surge*
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...ns-surge-24903dc1-eb40-4e84-bdcb-499a0c135d3d
> 5 Aug. 2020
> 
> "More than 40 senior medical experts are being sent to South Africa by the World Health Organization (WHO) from across the globe to help bolster the country’s fight against Covid-19...
> 
> “The first 17 experts will touch down on South African soil today and will complete a period of quarantine and initiation before being deployed within the department and across various provinces,” Mkhize said.
> 
> Mkhize said the 43 experts would include Dr David Heymann, an infectious disease epidemiologist and public health expert.
> 
> “I’m also pleased that Dr Mike Ryan will be leading the team from Geneva and will now be focusing on South Africa and providing us with constant advice while analysing our strategies, including the decisions we have taken as the Department of Health in our Covid-19 response,” he said...
> 
> _[My comment: Who knows (excuse the pun) this might just be a good thing - the WHO might tell the govt. to stop being utterly ridiculous and to lift the tobacco ban.]_



Not so sure @Hooked , these guys change their minds more often than some people change their underwear. The WHO advice is also responsible for India banning vaping, so while I’m sure that some may be experts not so sure if they are always the saviors that they are made out to be. I get the idea that it’s their way or the highway, narrow minded in certain ways and unwilling to look at other views, they also gave the advice our lockdown is based on for the most.

Let’s hope I’m wrong!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Room Fogger said:


> Not so sure @Hooked , these guys change their minds more often than some people change their underwear. The WHO advice is also responsible for India banning vaping, so while I’m sure that some may be experts not so sure if they are always the saviors that they are made out to be. I get the idea that it’s their way or the highway, narrow minded in certain ways and unwilling to look at other views, they also gave the advice our lockdown is based on for the most.
> 
> Let’s hope I’m wrong!



WHO needs to die, as useless as their UN parent. They're about as expert as a bag of flaming dog poop. Multiple scandals on the WHO heads before Tedros (not even a physician) and he's proving to be just as big of a liability. It's just another glamaroma political agency that was probably based in good intent but as it's realised it can churn cash turned in to a failed corrupt front.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.news24.com/fin24/compan...n-perverse-justification-court-hears-20200805

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Today is 5 months since the first Covid case was reported in SA. 
It's scary how much life has changed since then.

On a happier note, Zooby's and and strong cuppa tea on the menu

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*The dangers of selling your smartphone second-hand in South Africa*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/smar...nd-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Today is 5 months since the first Covid case was reported in SA.
> It's scary how much life has changed since then.
> 
> On a happier note, Zooby's and and strong cuppa tea on the menu
> 
> View attachment 203330



I also bought Zooby's today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

I'm on a binge. I'm having my pavement "renovated" and I don't cope well with having workmen at the house - and having to speak to them at 8.30 in the morning. At that time of the morning all that I want is my coffee. Not people.

My pavement slants and I want it level. I thought it would be an easy task but it's taking longer than expected. They've been here every day since Monday and it's driving me dilly. Everything is done now except the paving, which will apparently only arrive on Wednesday. That's fine with me. Gives me a break.

Last night I was just completely frazzled so off I went to Spar to buy a packet of biscuits. I came home with a packet of Cappuccino Romany Creams. And a big packet of Lays Plain Salted. And a big slab of Cadbury's Dairymilk. And guzzled it all.

And after all of that I had stomach-ache and woke in the middle of the night feeling sick. Serves me right!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## M.Adhir

Even Doggo is on the Zooby wagon today

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> Even Doggo is on the Zooby wagon today
> 
> View attachment 203525


I don't now this dog, but I love it already! That's a beautiful old pupper!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> I'm on a binge. I'm having my pavement "renovated" and I don't cope well with having workmen at the house - and having to speak to them at 8.30 in the morning. At that time of the morning all that I want is my coffee. Not people.
> 
> My pavement slants and I want it level. I thought it would be an easy task but it's taking longer than expected. They've been here every day since Monday and it's driving me dilly. Everything is done now except the paving, which will apparently only arrive on Wednesday. That's fine with me. Gives me a break.
> 
> Last night I was just completely frazzled so off I went to Spar to buy a packet of biscuits. I came home with a packet of Cappuccino Romany Creams. And a big packet of Lays Plain Salted. And a big slab of Cadbury's Dairymilk. And guzzled it all.
> 
> And after all of that I had stomach-ache and woke in the middle of the night feeling sick. Serves me right!!!!!!!


Next time stop at the chemist and get buscopan too

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> Next time stop at the chemist and get buscopan too



Had to Google it - didn't know what it is!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

Another voice, there are plenty across the spectrum. Aggregate facts, and remember the fog of war. 

It is still true today that the average mortality age of 'Covid deaths' in the USA is a spectacular 73-78.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> Had to Google it - didn't know what it is!


It’s OTC but effective. Just don’t be like me and take 3 when I had an ulcer as they have mild hallucinogenic effects.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Christos said:


> It’s OTC but effective. Just don’t be like me and take 3 when I had an ulcer as they have mild hallucinogenic effects.



Where do you get it and how much do you pay for it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos

Adephi said:


> Where do you get it and how much do you pay for it?


Wife gets its from dischem but not sure the cost. Also the hallucinogenic properties are not what most people think. Just makes vision somewhat blurry but that could also have been the loss of blood

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Whoever made this law should have made the lockdown regulations..

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/b...nt-heres-what-a-previous-draft-allowed-2020-8

1,2kg sounds like a lovely weekend.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew

Adephi said:


> Whoever made this law should have made the lockdown regulations..
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/b...nt-heres-what-a-previous-draft-allowed-2020-8
> 
> 1,2kg sounds like a lovely weekend.


It's so amazing that Spittle on a Dagga (Marijuana) Zol doesn't pass on the Corona Virus but Spittle on a Cigarette Butt it is high risk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH

Stew said:


> It's so amazing that Spittle on a Dagga (Marijuana) Zol doesn't pass on the Corona Virus but Spittle on a Cigarette Butt it is high risk.



Don’t second guess the Saliva Queen. She doesn’t like it and when she doesn’t like something, she extends the tobacco ban.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos

DavyH said:


> Don’t second guess the Saliva Queen. She doesn’t like it and when she doesn’t like something, she extends the tobacco ban.


This is starting to sound like fascism The more you think about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> I'm on a binge. I'm having my pavement "renovated" and I don't cope well with having workmen at the house - and having to speak to them at 8.30 in the morning. At that time of the morning all that I want is my coffee. Not people.
> 
> My pavement slants and I want it level. I thought it would be an easy task but it's taking longer than expected. They've been here every day since Monday and it's driving me dilly. Everything is done now except the paving, which will apparently only arrive on Wednesday. That's fine with me. Gives me a break.
> 
> Last night I was just completely frazzled so off I went to Spar to buy a packet of biscuits. I came home with a packet of Cappuccino Romany Creams. And a big packet of Lays Plain Salted. And a big slab of Cadbury's Dairymilk. And guzzled it all.
> 
> And after all of that I had stomach-ache and woke in the middle of the night feeling sick. Serves me right!!!!!!!


Pics of your pavement ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> Pics of your pavement ?


You never ask a lady to show you her pavement

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO

Christos said:


> You never ask a lady to show you her pavement


OH Sorry , I will wait till her pavement is bricked up...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Pics of your pavement ?


 
When it's finished I'll post pics

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

No workmen today, so I decided last night I'd treat myself to a lie-in. Set the alarm for 8 a.m. only. So what happens? My doggie wants to go out at 5.45, then she wants breakfast. She NEVER STIRS until at least 10 o'clock, but today ...

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> View attachment 201709
> 
> 
> This book was written by Donald Trump's niece and it was released a few days ago. I was hoping that SA would have it but no such luck, so I've ordered it from Amazon. Shipping costs more than the book, but Trump's shenanigans fascinate - and appall - me.
> 
> "*In this revelatory, authoritative portrait of Donald J. Trump and the toxic family that made him, Mary L. Trump, a trained clinical psychologist and Donald’s only niece, shines a bright light on the dark history of their family in order to explain how her uncle became the man who now threatens the world’s health, economic security, and social fabric.*



I received my book yesterday - and ETA was estimated to be 14 August! Amazon is Amazing!! But something odd - the courier just gave me the box, without asking for a signature. Really weird.

The wind is howling; the rain is pelting the windows - it's good night to curl up in bed with a book...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

And other news ... Yzerfontein finally has fibre! Mine was installed about 2 weeks ago and because I now have uncapped I finally got to watch A Billion Lives. It's quite an eye-opener. I'm looking forward to the sequel, You Don't Know Nicotine. The trailer was launched recently so I guess it's not too far off.

What I really love about my fibre is that I signed up with VOX, for the package that includes FREE, UNLIMITED phone calls in SA - to any mobile or landline. It works like a bomb! I'm not one for chit-chatting on the phone, but it sure helps when one needs to make business calls.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Don't know what is so good about this news btw...
*Good news for lockdown rules and COVID-19 in South Africa*
*https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...19-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*A presentation has been prepared for Gauteng premier David Makhura by the provincial treasury’s audit services which reportedly reveals the following*:


R4.5 million was paid to companies that did not supply any goods
R5 million was paid to companies to deliver PPE even though the department had not contracts with them.
R12 million worth of goods were delivered before the issue of purchase orders.
R82 million worth of goods were ordered from companies that were not registered with the Treasury’s central supplier database.
R239 million worth of goods and services were ordered from companies that were not tax-compliant and whose bank accounts had not been verified.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/government/363310-gauteng-covid-19-corruption-crackdown.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...19-all-you-need-to-know-about-antibody-tests/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...19-all-you-need-to-know-about-antibody-tests/



I spoke to somebody from Bechman last week and their ELISA test are validated and ready to go. Them and Roche have submitted proposals to the DOH to get it approved. So any day now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> I spoke to somebody from Bechman last week and their ELISA test are validated and ready to go. Them and Roche have submitted proposals to the DOH to get it approved. So any day now.


They are approved on Section 21 basis.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## LeislB

Getting SAHPRA approval is hectic, we're fighting this battle at the moment.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The number of new cases is unexplainably declining!

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> The number of new cases is unexplainably declining!
> View attachment 203974
> View attachment 203975



Only 11 483 test have been recorded. That's down from between 30-45k tests a day. Somewhere in the reporting chain there's a delay or results are being held back. Maybe for Cyril's speech that needs to happen before Saturday.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Only 11 483 test have been recorded. That's down from between 30-45k tests a day. Somewhere in the reporting chain there's a delay or results are being held back. Maybe for Cyril's speech that needs to happen before Saturday.


What I know from the NHLS side is that the TAT for inpatients and healthcare workers is around 24h and for outpatients it goes up to 5 days. It didn’t get worse. I’m in the epicenter of the FS and I can tell you that the demand has decreased. We are far from the projections., very far. I think this may be a plateau before a second surge in cases.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> What I know from the NHLS side is that the TAT for inpatients and healthcare workers is around 24h and for outpatients it goes up to 5 days. It didn’t get worse. I’m in the epicenter of the FS and I can tell you that the demand has decreased. We are far from the projections., very far. I think this may be a plateau before a second surge in cases.



Since they amended the testing criteria demand has gone down but not by that much. We are looking at about 75% drop in tests. 

Our TAT is down to 48hrs. One lab is down to 12 hours.

Once the antibody test comes out we might start seeing what really has been going on in terms of past infections.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*Smokers launch own legal battle against tobacco ban*
https://citizen.co.za/news/south-af...-launch-own-legal-battle-against-tobacco-ban/
11 Aug. 2020

"Government is facing another court challenge to its ban on tobacco sales – only this time, smokers are taking it on.

Justice for RSA – an NPC, newly formed off the back of a Facebook group called ‘#Smokers Against Lockdown Cigarette Ban’ – has launched an urgent direct access application in the Constitutional Court, to have the ban thrown out ...

Hirner [Justice for RSA director] labelled the ban an infringement on smokers’ constitutional rights – and an unjustifiable one at that – and urged the Constitutional Court justices to hear the case.

They had, as of yesterday afternoon, not yet handed down their decision."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw

Grand Guru said:


> What I know from the NHLS side is that the TAT for inpatients and healthcare workers is around 24h and for outpatients it goes up to 5 days. It didn’t get worse. I’m in the epicenter of the FS and I can tell you that the demand has decreased. We are far from the projections., very far. I think this may be a plateau before a second surge in cases.


I had a Covid test done yesterday and had my results in +- 6 hours

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Drikusw said:


> I had a Covid test done yesterday and had my results in +- 6 hours


It's different in the private sector and varies from province to province and from hospital to hospital in the public sector. In big hospitals we can get results within 2 hours for inpatients

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...and-move-to-level-2-lockdown-sources-20200812

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Dis-Chem re-opens drive-through Covid testing stations: Here’s how to get tested*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2081509...ovid-testing-stations-heres-how-to-get-tested
12 Aug. 2020

"... Dis-Chem has improved its testing process to include an online registration and direct integration into the laboratories to speed up the feedback of results to the patient.

“The system will be able to regulate the number of tests carried out at each site while controlling the number of tests that will be sent to contracted laboratories, which have committed to making test results available within 24 to 48 hours”, says Kruger [National Manager, DisChem].

*How to get tested:*
Pre-register online on Dis-Chem’s website or app
Choose a convenient date and drive-through site. The system will issue visitor identification.
On arrival at the testing site, show your visitor identification which confirms your booking
Pass through the entry point into the queue for the test
The registered Dis-Chem nurse will record the patient symptoms before carrying out the test which is referenced to the patient details.

Cell numbers will be confirmed to ensure that the test results are sent to the correct numbers, and there is also an option to have the results emailed.

As soon as the test results are made available, not later than 48 hours, an SMS will automatically be sent to the patient with their result.

*Where are the Dis-Chem testing sites?*
For more information on the rollout and location of testing sites and to pre-register online, go to www.dischem.co.za."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*103-year old Bertha Meltzer beats Covid-19 and pneumonia in CT!*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2081333...ha-meltzer-beats-covid-19-and-pneumonia-in-ct
12 Aug. 2020

" *Mrs Bertha Meltzer, at 103, is one of South Africa’s oldest COVID-19 discharges…*
Mediclinic Cape Town celebrated her discharge from hospital on 3 August, and shared the video on social media.

“We are excited to see that after being admitted with pneumonia and Covid-19, she is now recovered sufficiently for a marvellous discharge from Mediclinic Cape Town. Special moments during admission included zoom calls with her 80-year-old twin sons.”

“We wish her all the best for her further recovery!”

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## AKS

Hooked said:


> *103-year old Bertha Meltzer beats Covid-19 and pneumonia in CT!*
> https://www.all4women.co.za/2081333...ha-meltzer-beats-covid-19-and-pneumonia-in-ct
> 12 Aug. 2020
> 
> " *Mrs Bertha Meltzer, at 103, is one of South Africa’s oldest COVID-19 discharges…*
> Mediclinic Cape Town celebrated her discharge from hospital on 3 August, and shared the video on social media.
> 
> “We are excited to see that after being admitted with pneumonia and Covid-19, she is now recovered sufficiently for a marvellous discharge from Mediclinic Cape Town. Special moments during admission included zoom calls with her 80-year-old twin sons.”
> 
> “We wish her all the best for her further recovery!”



You go Bertha! Jou yster.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> View attachment 204039



Where is the "Hand raised" rating?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

_AND HERE WE GO ...AGAIN_
*Eskom implements stage 2 load-shedding*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...-2-load-shedding-4.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> _AND HERE WE GO ...AGAIN_
> *Eskom implements stage 2 load-shedding*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...-2-load-shedding-4.html?utm_source=newsletter



Moving to level 2 as promised.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Went out for dinner last night for the first time in uhm dont know, before lockdown. Feels strange and I must say sitting there eating just feels wrong and a recipe for spreading the virus. What restaurant is going to wash all chairs, tables, salt and pepper etc after every client leaves? I cant think they even turning a profit with so little people eating out, so how would they afford to then sanitize everything the whole day

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://www.sanparks.org/about/news/?id=58037
> 
> "South African National Parks (SANParks) is offering 40% discount to new online reservations for accommodation and camping at a selection of ten camps in five national parks.
> 
> The discounts are available to new bookings made from today, 9 March 2020, for stays between and including Wednesday, 11 March and Thursday, 19 March 2020, through the SANParks online booking system only. The discount only applies to the cost of specified accommodation, camping and activities (subject to availability) and no discounts will be offered on conservation fees, Wild Card purchases, non-specified activities, meals, etc. The 1% Community Fund charge will be calculated on the discounted reservation cost."


''today, 9 March 2020, for stays between and including Wednesday, 11 March and Thursday, 19 March 2020''
looks like this special expired...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

We all gained a few kg's during lockdown

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> ''today, 9 March 2020, for stays between and including Wednesday, 11 March and Thursday, 19 March 2020''
> looks like this special expired...


Man, that sucks, i could have sworn it said august, let me just double check if i shared the right link. Uno momento por favor....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> ''today, 9 March 2020, for stays between and including Wednesday, 11 March and Thursday, 19 March 2020''
> looks like this special expired...



Found the right link!!!!
https://www.sanparks.org/do/promotions/intra-provincial-travel-special-offers.php

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB

So funny

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> View attachment 203806


Makathini... from Edinborough I suppose. Noooo! From Maritzborough!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Went out for dinner last night for the first time in uhm dont know, before lockdown. Feels strange and I must say sitting there eating just feels wrong and a recipe for spreading the virus. What restaurant is going to wash all chairs, tables, salt and pepper etc after every client leaves? I cant think they even turning a profit with so little people eating out, so how would they afford to then sanitize everything the whole day



So true. We haven’t eaten out - or had takeaways - since mid-March. I doubt this is uncommon.

How is this industry going to survive?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/bank...ricas-shrinking-economy-is-hurting-banks.html
*How South Africa’s shrinking economy is hurting banks*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*The cheapest backup power setups for running your PC during load-shedding*
Hanno Labuschagne
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...for-running-your-pc-during-load-shedding.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

We can only hope for some good news tonight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DavyH

Adephi said:


> View attachment 204346
> 
> We can only hope for some good news tonight.



Not much there about the cigarette counter though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

DavyH said:


> Not much there about the cigarette counter though.



IF we go to lvl 2 liquor and tobacco is back on the menu. Unless they change things again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Sipping on a whisky while attempting this DIY thing again

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Listening to Cyril and watching this video on mind blowing video on YouTube. Wow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Yippeeeeeee! Deliverance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dhesan23

Finally

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie

Haha spar tops here I come on Monday lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Grand Guru said:


> Yippeeeeeee! Deliverance.


?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Drikusw

Only from Monday night 24:00

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

I hope they’re not expecting any thanks. That would be like thanking a rapist for not slitting your throat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH

HOWEVER! It will be a great pleasure to walk into my local vape store on Tuesday and without fear of reprisal, to say loudly, ‘My good man, please provide me with some of your finest nicotine-bearing products in exchange for the currency of the realm.’

Edit: unless, of course, a lady or person of indeterminate gender is behind the counter.

For those store owners, suppliers and manufacturers- thank you all.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Some good news. Apparently Lancet is going to offer the antibodies Test from Monday for R230!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Perhaps the tobacco and alcohol bans were lifted in order to save face. Rather lift the ban than lose the court battles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 11


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> Perhaps the tobacco and alcohol bans were lifted in order to save face. Rather lift the ban than lose the court battles.



It would be better for a finding of irrational, unconstitutional and unjust to be reached in court and used against that monstrous woman. She needs to go, as does the twat in the hat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> It would be better for a finding of irrational, unconstitutional and unjust to be reached in court and used against that monstrous woman. She needs to go, as does the twat in the hat.


This move was orchestrated to save them from public humiliation. Rather relieve the ban with level two than be on level 3 with heads of state being made to look like idiots. Otherwise I think we would still be on level three .That's why they found every trick and argument possible to drag the case

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## NecroticAngel

The vaper said:


> Haha spar tops here I come on Monday lol
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Tuesday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Room Fogger

I think this is why BATSA indicated that they want a ruling even if the ban is lifted, and I presume FITA is going to do the same in their newly right to appeal. Gives them a court order and finding if ever the bunch of f-yards want to change it again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

This would have been me on Tuesday morning.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

DavyH said:


> This would have been me on Tuesday morning.
> 
> View attachment 204432



good throat hit!
Yeah baby

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## M.Adhir

Room Fogger said:


> I think this is why BATSA indicated that they want a ruling even if the ban is lifted, and I presume FITA is going to do the same in their newly right to appeal. Gives them a court order and finding if ever the bunch of f-yards want to change it again.



Yeah they need to carry on this case to completion. Hopefully they win and it sets precedence for future issues. 

What people need to realize is that's its equally easy for govt to backtrack to level 3 at any point they choose fit, provided the state of disaster is still in effect (which it will be for the next short while at least).

Reactions: Agree 11


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah they need to carry on this case to completion. Hopefully they win and it sets precedence for future issues.
> 
> What people need to realize is that's its equally easy for govt to backtrack to level 3 at any point they choose fit, provided the state of disaster is still in effect (which it will be for the next short while at least).



I think they said until 15 Sept. as the next deciding day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

My mother has it, she's 63, over weight and diabetic, so I'm kinda hoping for the best and preparing for the worst. She caught it because her moronic friend doesn't believe in it, and allowed some workers on the to the property without masks, workers who ride the taxi COVID hot boxes every day, now 3 people in the house have it. I hope her friend gets it, I really do, so maybe he'll believe it's real. 

Really just god damn stupid. 

On another note, I've been chain vaping quite a bit, and my blood pressure seems to be spiking (well spiking for me as I usually have low blood pressure), and my heart rates been up. I've cut down drastically, but every time I take a few puffs it seems to start going up again, I tried 0 nic and that doesn't do anything, so I fear my vaping days are over (or rather I hope its just nicotine and I'm not developing high blood pressure because I can't actually deal with anymore health issues).

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger

Feliks Karp said:


> My mother has it, she's 63, over weight and diabetic, so I'm kinda hoping for the best and preparing for the worst. She caught it because her moronic friend doesn't believe in it, and allowed some workers on the to the property without masks, workers who ride the taxi COVID hot boxes every day, now 3 people in the house have it. I hope her friend gets it, I really do, so maybe he'll believe it's real.
> 
> Really just god damn stupid.
> 
> On another note, I've been chain vaping quite a bit, and my blood pressure seems to be spiking (well spiking for me as I usually have low blood pressure), and my heart rates been up. I've cut down drastically, but every time I take a few puffs it seems to start going up again, I tried 0 nic and that doesn't do anything, so I fear my vaping days are over (or rather I hope its just nicotine and I'm not developing high blood pressure because I can't actually deal with anymore health issues).



Sorry to hear about your mom @Feliks Karp , you and the family will be in our thoughts and prayers. My mother, 76, lives with me and my sons, and when going out we do try to take all the precautions for her safety, but it can happen so fast. I believe in the end we will all get it, we can only hope that weather, strain and severity will allow us all to pull through. 

This lockdown is doing strange things to our bodies, I am a chain vaper, only at 2 mg, but even I am somedays feeling a bit of strain. I am having to try to get back into a training routine, maybe some cycling to get the lungs better and the overall condition up. The masks literally tire me out, and when I have a days work and having to wear it has drained me. Found some new ones with valves, still exhaling through at least one layer for filtering, and this has helped. Hope you find out what is causing it, but I have to say that if I have to go down to 0 mg I’ll rather do that, I need the ritual, not the nicotine so much anymore. Keep up the spirit and everything will turn out the way it is supposed to.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver

Feliks Karp said:


> My mother has it, she's 63, over weight and diabetic, so I'm kinda hoping for the best and preparing for the worst. She caught it because her moronic friend doesn't believe in it, and allowed some workers on the to the property without masks, workers who ride the taxi COVID hot boxes every day, now 3 people in the house have it. I hope her friend gets it, I really do, so maybe he'll believe it's real.
> 
> Really just god damn stupid.
> 
> On another note, I've been chain vaping quite a bit, and my blood pressure seems to be spiking (well spiking for me as I usually have low blood pressure), and my heart rates been up. I've cut down drastically, but every time I take a few puffs it seems to start going up again, I tried 0 nic and that doesn't do anything, so I fear my vaping days are over (or rather I hope its just nicotine and I'm not developing high blood pressure because I can't actually deal with anymore health issues).



strongs to you and your mom @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Feliks Karp said:


> My mother has it, she's 63, over weight and diabetic, so I'm kinda hoping for the best and preparing for the worst. She caught it because her moronic friend doesn't believe in it, and allowed some workers on the to the property without masks, workers who ride the taxi COVID hot boxes every day, now 3 people in the house have it. I hope her friend gets it, I really do, so maybe he'll believe it's real.
> 
> Really just god damn stupid.
> 
> On another note, I've been chain vaping quite a bit, and my blood pressure seems to be spiking (well spiking for me as I usually have low blood pressure), and my heart rates been up. I've cut down drastically, but every time I take a few puffs it seems to start going up again, I tried 0 nic and that doesn't do anything, so I fear my vaping days are over (or rather I hope its just nicotine and I'm not developing high blood pressure because I can't actually deal with anymore health issues).



Sorry to hear that man. Wishing you and your mom all the best.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

All the illegal Tobacco and Alcohol suppliers that are now being retrenched, must maar apply for their R350 grant.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Stranger

@Feliks Karp 

All the very best for your Mom and trust she pulls through this. As for your blood pressure, please take care. i was diagnosed hypertensive at age 32. Was told it was hereditary. It is known as the silent killer as most people either do not know or ignore it. Please do not ignore it get it checked.

If you are unsure, get a blood pressure monitor from Dischem and do your own spot checks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Feliks Karp said:


> My mother has it, she's 63, over weight and diabetic, so I'm kinda hoping for the best and preparing for the worst. She caught it because her moronic friend doesn't believe in it, and allowed some workers on the to the property without masks, workers who ride the taxi COVID hot boxes every day, now 3 people in the house have it. I hope her friend gets it, I really do, so maybe he'll believe it's real.
> 
> Really just god damn stupid.
> 
> On another note, I've been chain vaping quite a bit, and my blood pressure seems to be spiking (well spiking for me as I usually have low blood pressure), and my heart rates been up. I've cut down drastically, but every time I take a few puffs it seems to start going up again, I tried 0 nic and that doesn't do anything, so I fear my vaping days are over (or rather I hope its just nicotine and I'm not developing high blood pressure because I can't actually deal with anymore health issues).



Hope she's going to be OK @Feliks Karp, as well as the other 3 people. Keep us posted.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> My mother has it, she's 63, over weight and diabetic, so I'm kinda hoping for the best and preparing for the worst. She caught it because her moronic friend doesn't believe in it, and allowed some workers on the to the property without masks, workers who ride the taxi COVID hot boxes every day, now 3 people in the house have it. I hope her friend gets it, I really do, so maybe he'll believe it's real.
> 
> Really just god damn stupid.
> 
> On another note, I've been chain vaping quite a bit, and my blood pressure seems to be spiking (well spiking for me as I usually have low blood pressure), and my heart rates been up. I've cut down drastically, but every time I take a few puffs it seems to start going up again, I tried 0 nic and that doesn't do anything, so I fear my vaping days are over (or rather I hope its just nicotine and I'm not developing high blood pressure because I can't actually deal with anymore health issues).



Best of luck. I know of 2 old people that got it and recovered. They did however have headaches and fever for a few days but they did get through. Im hoping this is the same for you.

As for the idiots, im with you there as the argument i received the other day from, let me just call her Stupid, was that her friend runs 20kms a day so he cant possibly have covid even though his results were positive.... 

The blood, pressure thing. Get a blood pressure monitor, i personally went for sphygmomanometer and stethoscope but i do know how to use them. Stressing about it wont make it go down - it will have the opposite effect.
Try exercising more regularly (If you are not already) and making some better food choices for a week and see if you get results. It took me two weeks to get my pressure down slightly but I suspect its all stress and the reduced exercise. 
It is the silent killer so start recording your BP daily, when you wake up and maybe before bed and have it checked out in a months time by a professional.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Scored a bottle of peach mampoer last Friday and had some guests over from up north , that will explain my absence from the forum for two days Forgot how potent that stuff can be , we were quite boisterous till about 3 o' clock Sunday morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> Scored a bottle of peach mampoer last Friday and had some guests over from up north , that will explain my absence from the forum for two days Forgot how potent that stuff can be , we were quite boisterous till about 3 o' clock Sunday morning.


As long as you woke up in your own home then all is good

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Christos said:


> As long as you woke up in your own home then all is good



Waking up in your own home is overrated! In my drinking days, I once went out to buy some milk and woke up the next morning, sleeping on top of a Renault in Mooinooi. Was one hell of a kuier....

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Presented by Supersonic
*ADSL cut-off deadline looms – Move to fibre now*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/indu...-move-to-fibre-now.html?utm_source=newsletter
Openserve has announced that it will *terminate ADSL and copper services* in areas which are covered by its fibre network on the 1st of September.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Christos

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Waking up in your own home is overrated! In my drinking days, I once went out to buy some milk and woke up the next morning, sleeping on top of a Renault in Mooinooi. Was one hell of a kuier....


Please let us know where we can buy this milk you speak of!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*You may want to check the expiry date on that beer before you pay*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/a...ng-on-shelves-as-prohibition-continues-2020-7
15 Aug. 2020

"Once bottled, high-alcohol spirits – including whiskey and vodka – are considered shelf-stable. Bottles may carry dates on their packaging, but from a consumer point of view, all that matters is an unbroken seal.

That is less the case with beer.

"I'd say you probably have at least a year after the best-before date to drink it, but personally I wouldn't try it," one liquor store owner says. "Beer absolutely goes off, and it can be pretty horrible."

Beer is complex, so complex that the way it changes in the bottle is not entirely understood. But "nonbiological instability" can cause haze, foaming, and changes in flavour. Due to the way oxygen, carbohydrates, proteins, and other elements interact, temperature and light are particularly important in how long beer will actually be good for, and the extent to which changes may spoil the experience.

What that means will differ from product to product, brand to brand, and even store to store. Complaints about beer that has gone off, experts say, are few and far between. But never in modern brewing history has so much stock sat for so long on so many shelves across South Africa, so a grand experiment is about to take place.

And it will be up to buyers to watch out for trouble. Not all booze sellers even track expiry dates to being with, because they are so rarely an issue, liquor store owners say. Those who do are about to face a rough ride, as consumers demand instant satisfaction while supply lines are still catching up. The level of incentive to make sure they don't sell expired product?

"Zero," says one experienced liquor trader.

By anecdotal counts, anything between 5% and 10% of the short-life booze products currently on liquor store shelves may be close to, or past official expiry dates.

Interference by light is significantly reduced by brown and green glass bottles, or opaque cans. (Without UV blocking, beer can turn "skunky", though anti-UV coatings mean the actual colour of the glass is no longer that important.)

But during lockdown, several liquor store operators said, they didn't keep expensive fridges running: every beer was basically sitting on a room-temperature shelf, even if it was technically locked in a fridge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> *You may want to check the expiry date on that beer before you pay*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/a...ng-on-shelves-as-prohibition-continues-2020-7
> 15 Aug. 2020
> 
> "Once bottled, high-alcohol spirits – including whiskey and vodka – are considered shelf-stable. Bottles may carry dates on their packaging, but from a consumer point of view, all that matters is an unbroken seal.
> 
> That is less the case with beer.
> 
> "I'd say you probably have at least a year after the best-before date to drink it, but personally I wouldn't try it," one liquor store owner says. "Beer absolutely goes off, and it can be pretty horrible."
> 
> Beer is complex, so complex that the way it changes in the bottle is not entirely understood. But "nonbiological instability" can cause haze, foaming, and changes in flavour. Due to the way oxygen, carbohydrates, proteins, and other elements interact, temperature and light are particularly important in how long beer will actually be good for, and the extent to which changes may spoil the experience.
> 
> What that means will differ from product to product, brand to brand, and even store to store. Complaints about beer that has gone off, experts say, are few and far between. But never in modern brewing history has so much stock sat for so long on so many shelves across South Africa, so a grand experiment is about to take place.
> 
> And it will be up to buyers to watch out for trouble. Not all booze sellers even track expiry dates to being with, because they are so rarely an issue, liquor store owners say. Those who do are about to face a rough ride, as consumers demand instant satisfaction while supply lines are still catching up. The level of incentive to make sure they don't sell expired product?
> 
> "Zero," says one experienced liquor trader.
> 
> By anecdotal counts, anything between 5% and 10% of the short-life booze products currently on liquor store shelves may be close to, or past official expiry dates.
> 
> Interference by light is significantly reduced by brown and green glass bottles, or opaque cans. (Without UV blocking, beer can turn "skunky", though anti-UV coatings mean the actual colour of the glass is no longer that important.)
> 
> But during lockdown, several liquor store operators said, they didn't keep expensive fridges running: every beer was basically sitting on a room-temperature shelf, even if it was technically locked in a fridge.



I can't remember what store bought beer tastes like. So propably won't even notice.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Bought 2 courts for 80 bucks
just to refresh my taste buds
oh , those foamy suds 
reminded me of days in pubs
and nights in clubs
So , rise your mugs
my cheerful buds !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Waking up in your own home is overrated! In my drinking days, I once went out to buy some milk and woke up the next morning, sleeping on top of a Renault in Mooinooi. Was one hell of a kuier....



ag man please

I once got on my bike to go for bread and milk

came back four days later.

My son carried on the tradition, got on a plane at Newcastle (UK) and got off in Ibiza. Had some coupons for the Tequila bar in the hotel and woke up a week later ...... back in Newcastle.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stranger said:


> ag man please
> 
> I once got on my bike to go for bread and milk
> 
> came back four days later.
> 
> My son carried on the tradition, got on a plane at Newcastle (UK) and got off in Ibiza. Had some coupons for the Tequila bar in the hotel and woke up a week later ...... back in Newcastle.



@Christos rather look for the bread that makes you lose 4 days, milk alone isn't strong enough

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

The South African Health Products Regulatory Authority (SAHPRA) recalled approval of SARS-CoV-2 antibody tests just 24 hours after they had issued it, citing the absence of a national testing algorithm as the reason. Regrettably, Lancet Laboratories can no longer offer this test until this algorithm is released by the Department of Health. Queries can be directed to Andrea Keyter @ SAHPRA. Thank you for your understanding.

Reactions: Informative 10


----------



## Christos

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Christos rather look for the bread that makes you lose 4 days, milk alone isn't strong enough


Bread and purple milk sounds like a sure way to re-introduce the liver back to its former glory

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> I received my book yesterday - and ETA was estimated to be 14 August! Amazon is Amazing!! But something odd - the courier just gave me the box, without asking for a signature. Really weird.
> 
> The wind is howling; the rain is pelting the windows - it's good night to curl up in bed with a book...









What a book! Now that I know his family background and how he was raised, so much of his behaviour makes sense. This is truly a very interesting read.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Level 2 lockdown special.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Level 2 lockdown special.
> View attachment 204557



Everybody's going crazy over air fryers when this is the real appliance to save 2020.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Is it just me or does everyone think now that we have level 2 that the virus has disappeared? People already having parties, walk around without masks, booking holidays etc?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> I feel your pain @Hooked. My favourite restaurant in Hillcrest (Butcher Boys) closed never to reopen again!


Butcher Boys closed down?? That was our go-to joint every time we went to the Durban office, that and Palki.
It is shocking that a restaurant that great was decimated by this screwed up event and the way government handled it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...fricas-new-cigarette-and-alcohol-sales-rules/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...fricas-new-cigarette-and-alcohol-sales-rules/


She can blow it out her arse, the tobacco ban was a complete economic disaster fueled by nothing more than her personal agendas.

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...fricas-new-cigarette-and-alcohol-sales-rules/



"Dlamini-Zuma said that now that there are beds and ventilators available, the sale of tobacco products is now allowed."

In my 20 years of smoking 2 packs a day did I ever needed a hospital bed or a ventilator. (Was most likely heading that way but thats another discussion). What difference would 5 months cold turkey have made?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> "Dlamini-Zuma said that now that there are beds and ventilators available, the sale of tobacco products is now allowed."
> 
> In my 20 years of smoking 2 packs a day did I ever needed a hospital bed or a ventilator. (Was most likely heading that way but thats another discussion). What difference would 5 months cold turkey have made?



Ironically, it's probably produced more occupants for those beds in future since most smokers I know smoked those dirt grub brands on the black market, and with the stress of every thing smoked more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Feliks Karp

Christos said:


> Best of luck. I know of 2 old people that got it and recovered. They did however have headaches and fever for a few days but they did get through. Im hoping this is the same for you.
> 
> As for the idiots, im with you there as the argument i received the other day from, let me just call her Stupid, was that her friend runs 20kms a day so he cant possibly have covid even though his results were positive....
> 
> The blood, pressure thing. Get a blood pressure monitor, i personally went for sphygmomanometer and stethoscope but i do know how to use them. Stressing about it wont make it go down - it will have the opposite effect.
> Try exercising more regularly (If you are not already) and making some better food choices for a week and see if you get results. It took me two weeks to get my pressure down slightly but I suspect its all stress and the reduced exercise.
> It is the silent killer so start recording your BP daily, when you wake up and maybe before bed and have it checked out in a months time by a professional.




Ok so when I say high blood pressure I mean 120/80, cause that's fairly abnormal for me, like I pull 110/70, I did got get a BP meter today but I got the wrist one since the others were sold out, finally figured out how to operate it, bit clunky, and most of the day was 110/70, so I'm going to get a little active because I usually cycle and stuff but lock down has just been a giant shit fest of pacing the garden, and continue to just keep an eye on things.

Reactions: Like 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> Ok so when I say high blood pressure I mean 120/80, cause that's fairly abnormal for me, like I pull 110/70, I did got get a BP meter today but I got the wrist one since the others were sold out, finally figured out how to operate it, bit clunky, and most of the day was 110/70, so I'm going to get a little active because I usually cycle and stuff but lock down has just been a giant shit fest of pacing the garden, and continue to just keep an eye on things.


The ideal pressure is 120/80 so anything above that say even 130/90 would prompt you to get it checked out professionally. Anything below that is considered lucky and you are on the safer side, you feel dizzy and need to sit somedays. Buuut please note I am by no means qualified or giving you medical advice to actually follow. When in doubt consult your doctor.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Christos said:


> The ideal pressure is 120/80 so anything above that say even 130/90 would prompt you to get it checked out professionally. Anything below that is considered lucky and you are on the safer side, you feel dizzy and need to sit somedays. Buuut please note I am by no means qualified or giving you medical advice to actually follow. When in doubt consult your doctor.



So like 120/80 is kinda borderline for me because I usually have lower BP, my diabetes has been in remision now for 3.5 years, my H1AC has been 4.7%, 5.0%, and 4.8%,my doctor even thinks I can't metabolise sugar properly anymore BUT I still have to be careful in general because one metabolic disorder usually indicates theres more at play, so I think I'm just hyper vigilant in general because when I got diabetes I was a power lifter and was fairly healthy.

No worries, like I wouldn't avoid seeing my doctor, it's why I pay discovery so much every month

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Roodt

@Feliks Karp 

Not to make fun of any medical condition, or to make light of the emotional distress you may be going through, this is meant 100% tongue in cheek, but this is the most South African thing I have read in ages...



Feliks Karp said:


> No worries, like I wouldn't avoid seeing my doctor, it's why I pay discovery so much every month

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

Christos said:


> As long as you woke up in your own home then all is good



very funny !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stranger

Yes, I am the one who signs these regulations because somebody has to. Someone must take that responsibility and I do. But to pretend that it’s just my decisions, I think it is disingenuous to say that. It think some people find it easier to find a scapegoat. It is part of life.”

Can you believe this crap

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10


----------



## Christos

Stranger said:


> Yes, I am the one who signs these regulations because somebody has to. Someone must take that responsibility and I do. But to pretend that it’s just my decisions, I think it is disingenuous to say that. It think some people find it easier to find a scapegoat. It is part of life.”
> 
> Can you believe this crap


What if it is actually the truth? #JustSaying

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Christos said:


> What if it is actually the truth? #JustSaying


I think people take her on personally because it's their vices that she blocked, but just remember that other idiot blocked the purchase of flipflops, like their whole command council is built on seemingly random choices to almost make up a warrant for its existence.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Stranger

6 votes folks, just remember 6 votes .... and it is not over. There is not many on that NEC that will go against her.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> I think people take her on personally because it's their vices that she blocked, but just remember that other idiot blocked the purchase of flipflops, like their whole command council is built on seemingly random choices to almost make up a warrant for its existence.


This is what I’m saying. She is just the deliverer of the message perhaps.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Hope you all stocked up at Tops today - just in case the ban is re-implemented!

I think people are worried about bans being re-implemented - and rightly so. The staff at Spar said that this morning people were buying ciggies by the cartons!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> My mother has it, she's 63, over weight and diabetic, so I'm kinda hoping for the best and preparing for the worst. She caught it because her moronic friend doesn't believe in it, and allowed some workers on the to the property without masks, workers who ride the taxi COVID hot boxes every day, now 3 people in the house have it. I hope her friend gets it, I really do, so maybe he'll believe it's real.
> 
> Really just god damn stupid.
> 
> On another note, I've been chain vaping quite a bit, and my blood pressure seems to be spiking (well spiking for me as I usually have low blood pressure), and my heart rates been up. I've cut down drastically, but every time I take a few puffs it seems to start going up again, I tried 0 nic and that doesn't do anything, so I fear my vaping days are over (or rather I hope its just nicotine and I'm not developing high blood pressure because I can't actually deal with anymore health issues).


Sorry bro. Keep the faith and be strong. Anything else I tell you won't be of any use. Try to take some time out so your health doesn't deteriorate.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> View attachment 204653



I wonder what we're going to do when the weather warms up? I truly find it difficult to breathe with the mask on, on a warm day - let alone a hot one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

My BP monitor has been an interesting source of data so thanks @Christos , so my BP actually drops to 80/70 in the evenings and I lose 10 beats on my resting heart rate, so I'm thinking I may have an issue in the electrics, and that may make sense as to why chain vaping in the evening felt like a massive kick if everything's already kinda operating slowly. I'm gonna have to see a specialist when things calm down.

On a brighter note there seems to be strong evidence that there is T-cell memory for SARS-COV-2, so that would meaner longer immunity than everyone has been worried about.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...round-cigarettes-and-smoking-in-south-africa/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## alex1501

Grand Guru said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...round-cigarettes-and-smoking-in-south-africa/



"Kalideen said that the e-cigarette or vaping industry in particular, is operating in a ‘legislative vacuum’."

Life would be boring without their attempt of regulating every facet of it.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Openserve is increasing the speed of three of its fibre products – 10Mbps, 20Mbps, and 50Mbps – at no cost to consumers.*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/fibr...bre-speed-upgrades.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH

Feliks Karp said:


> Ok so when I say high blood pressure I mean 120/80, cause that's fairly abnormal for me, like I pull 110/70, I did got get a BP meter today but I got the wrist one since the others were sold out, finally figured out how to operate it, bit clunky, and most of the day was 110/70, so I'm going to get a little active because I usually cycle and stuff but lock down has just been a giant shit fest of pacing the garden, and continue to just keep an eye on things.



120/80 is well within the acceptable range. I’m sure it’s lockdownitis, nothing more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

*Drivers may be fined when passengers don’t wear masks*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/drivers-may-be-fined-when-passengers-dont-wear-masks
14 Aug. 2020

"Magistrates across the country are releasing updated admission of guilt penalties, and this may include failure on the part of drivers to ensure passengers wear masks while in a vehicle. Motorists can be fined as much as R1000 for breaking this law under the current State of Disaster.

The managing director of MasterDrive, Eugene Herbert, says while COVID-19 continues to spread, South African drivers need to treat face masks in the same way that they would a seatbelt.

“A driver who wants to ensure that their passengers are protected from unnecessary harm should a crash be unavoidable, will always ensure that every passenger has a seatbelt fastened,” he said. “In the same way that you ensure safety belts are secured before starting, ask passengers to put their face masks on as well. If you struggle to drive with a mask yourself because it fogs your glasses, purchase a mask that prevents this...

When it comes to travelling with people with whom you share a home, the law appears to be open to interpretation, according to Herbert.

“If you are pulled over, however, you should wear a face mask when speaking to the police officer. As such, keep your mask close at hand for this and in case the officer requests that you wear one with a passenger, irrespective of who they are,” he said.

“There have been instances where officers threaten penalties for not wearing a mask with a passenger but there are more cases where the officer simply asks you to wear the mask. If the officer does not simply ask you to wear a mask, explain your living situation. There are more reasonable officers than irrational ones. They don’t make the news or social media because it has no interest factor.”

Other fines that can affect motorists include:

– Fines for travelling outside of curfew which starts at 10pm and ends at 4am

– Failure of public transport operators to observe maximum load capacities

In support of the effort to prevent or lessen the spread, MasterDrive is starting a pledge...

Visit judiciary.org.za to find the penalties specific to your province.

“In the meantime, follow the pledge at www.masterdrive.co.za so that you stay safe while away from home,” adds Herbert."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*SA bill to ban smoking in public areas being finalised*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/sa-bill-to-ban-smoking-in-public-areas-being-finalised
19 Aug. 2020

"In a move to more strictly regulate tobacco products and electric cigarettes for health reasons, a number of concerned groups in South Africa are calling for the Control of Tobacco and Electronic Delivery Systems Bill to be instated as soon as possible.

The Heart and Stroke Foundation South Africa (HSFSA) , the National Council Against Smoking (NCAS) and the South African Medical Research Council (SAMRC) among others are calling for the bill to be introduced following the lifting of the ban on tobacco products at midnight on Monday, August 17.

With the bill in place, health groups believe South Africans may find the choice to quit smoking easier. Main objectives of the bill include better e-cigarette regulation and reducing second-hand smoke impact on the majority of the population who do not smoke.

The new bill is also expected to aid in implementing a National Health Insurance offering across the country due to its health benefits.

The bill is currently in the final stages of preparation before being instated and may allow for smoking to be banned in public areas.

The Cancer Association of South Africa (CANSA) is also behind the move to instate the new bill and hopes it will help more people kick the dangerous habit..."

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...s-personal-info-of-24-million-south-africans/

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## BeaLea

Grand Guru said:


> https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...s-personal-info-of-24-million-south-africans/



Saw this earlier. Curious to see what they discover in their investigation. These data hacks make me feel so uneasy

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

I received this email from Amazon. WOW! Honest down to the very last cent!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I can see I'm not going to get any work done today.




Jasmyn is demanding attention at every chance she gets. Working from home today as I had to take our older Ridgeback girl, Freya, in for surgery today. Her hip displasia has become very severe and there is almost no socket left. So she is having a Femur head amputation today. So much for trying to save up some money this month. I'm just very glad that she will have a better quality of life after her recovery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 17


----------



## Stranger

Well done man, I know people who would have put the dog down when they saw the quote for that op. Mostly they do work and extend the dogs lifespan and if there are no other problems you will find she will cope well.

Much respect.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stranger said:


> Well done man, I know people who would have put the dog down when they saw the quote for that op. Mostly they do work and extend the dogs lifespan and if there are no other problems you will find she will cope well.
> 
> Much respect.


Thanks @Stranger, our dogs are our family. We will do everything in our power to make sure that they get the best treatment. The kicker is, she is having the opposite hip done as soon as this one recovers in about a month or two. At least we can budget for that one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## LeislB

Ah, sending love to Freya, I trust she'll be back to normal soon. These operations are hectic, trying to keep them ftom damaging anything after the op is stressful for the parents too, good luck! Those eyes, and the pawing, how can you resist?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Prime lending rate changed to 7.00% due to reduction in Repo rate to 3.5%
FNB Effective from 24July

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not going to run short again!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Not going to run short again!
> View attachment 204820



Looks like a good weekend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/ban...spond-to-massive-data-breach-in-south-africa/

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Loss of smell and taste in COVID-19 different from cold or flu*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/loss-of-smell-and-taste-in-covid-19-different-from-cold-or-flu
20 Aug. 2020

"One of the prime indicators of having contracted COVID-19 is the loss of smell. New research from Europe has indicated that this sensation is very different from the loss of taste and smell that comes from the common cold or flu.

When those who have COVID-19 lose their sense of taste and smell, it tends to happen very suddenly. One of the distinct differences is in how coronavirus patients are still able to breathe fairly easily when they lose this sense, whereas those with a cold or flu lose their sense of taste and smell as a result of a blocked nose. Experts suspect that this may be attributed to how the COVID-19 virus directly affects the nerve cells used in smell and taste.


It’s not that their taste is impaired because their sense of smell is out of action, stipulated researchers in the journal Rhinology. Coronavirus patients with loss of taste cannot tell the difference between bitter or sweet.

Some of the main symptoms of coronavirus are:

– high temperature

– new, continuous cough

– loss of smell or taste

Lead investigator for Rhinology Professor Carl Philpott from the University of East Anglia, conducted smell and taste tests on 30 volunteers. Ten had tested positive for COVID-19, 10 with bad colds and 10 healthy people with no cold or flu symptoms whatsoever.

Smell loss was much more pronounced in the test subjects with COVID-19. They were less able to identify smells than others, and were unable to discern between bitter or sweet tastes at all.

According to Philpott: “There really do appear to be distinguishing features that set the coronavirus apart from other respiratory viruses. This is very exciting because it means that smell and taste tests could be used to discriminate between COVID-19 patients and people with a regular cold or flu.”

He said those at home can use products such as coffee, garlic, oranges or lemons and sugar to test their sense of taste and smell."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Major strike action planned for South Africa – with protests starting next week*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...sts-starting-next-week/?utm_source=newsletter
''The National Education, Health and Allied Workers’ Union (Nehawu) says that it will move ahead with *plans *to strike against the government’s refusal to increase public servants’ salaries and a failure to offer adequate personal protective equipment (PPE) against the coronavirus.''

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

How is this for optimism. 2021 hardcover dairies for sale.

https://www.fruugo.co.za/2020-hard-cover-diary-week-to-view/p-37895531-77439972

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Been up for 41 hrs at eleven tonight - Insomnia rules - it's this ''pay per day that you work'' crap that have my anxiety in fast gear 

I clocked 4 hrs this month ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

2020

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> 2020



The ceiling of the Quarantine Chapel, I presume?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

DavyH said:


> The ceiling of the Quarantine Chapel, I presume?


Skerp

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO

It's with great regret that I have to announce that LUNG CANDY in Norwood has permanently closed , wanted to grab a few odds and ends from them tomorrow , only to see :
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=lung+candy
Spent long hours there chatting with @GrantSchnepel , going to miss our chats buddy 
The list is growing- Evolution Vape in Killarney - permanently closed
The Vape Merchant in Mellville -permanently closed

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## BeaLea

ARYANTO said:


> It's with great regret that I have to announce that LUNG CANDY in Norwood has permanently closed , wanted to grab a few odds and ends from them tomorrow , only to see :
> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=lung+candy
> Spent long hours there chatting with @GrantSchnepel , goint to miss our chats buddy



I saw this as well. So sad. Johan and Lung Candy are the main reason I turned to vaping. Was always so great to go there for a vape, coffee and chat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*Dlamini-Zuma can’t promise that the cigarette ban won’t return: report*
Staff Writer24 August 2020
''Cooperative Governance and Traditional Affairs (Cogta) minister Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma cannot promise that she will not reinstate a ban on the sale of cigarettes and other tobacco products.''
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...ban-wont-return-report/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Thanks for reminding me Facebook, just more let down I need to deal with, FML. Roll on 2021, hopefully we can have a VapeCon by then.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 6


----------



## Hooked

I mentioned that I was having my pavement "renovated". When I moved in here 5 years ago, it was just sand. I had it covered with grey stones. Now I've had it paved, with flower boxes added for some colour. And the "plant guy" has planted weather-resistant, no-maintenance flowers - the only type that could possibly survive with me! The only thing is that he can't remember what colours the various plants will be, so I wait in anticipation! 

The flowers growing over the wall are paintings, which someone did for me about 2 years ago.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> I mentioned that I was having my pavement "renovated". When I moved in here 5 years ago, it was just sand. I had it covered with grey stones. Now I've had it paved, with flower boxes added for some colour. And the "plant guy" has planted weather-resistant, no-maintenance flowers - the only type that could possibly survive with me! The only thing is that he can't remember what colours the various plants will be, so I wait in anticipation!
> 
> The flowers growing over the wall are paintings, which someone did for me about 2 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 205478
> View attachment 205479


What a difference! Classy!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

So looks like I may have a hiatus hernia, which would explain all the weird "heart" stuff, so I'm on meds for a week and then will probably go for an XRAY, I used to do some power lifting and probably is when it popped. One hand I'm very glad that it looks like it is not my heart but I'm also worried at the prospect of having to still be opened up at a point.

Reactions: Like 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> So looks like I may have a hiatus hernia, which would explain all the weird "heart" stuff, so I'm on meds for a week and then will probably go for an XRAY, I used to do some power lifting and probably is when it popped. One hand I'm very glad that it looks like it is not my heart but I'm also worried at the prospect of having to still be opened up at a point.



Got the same thing. Was picked up early in my youth and it never bothered me so I left it. But now it started to catch up. It can burn in the middle of the night. Alwys have some gaviscon nearby. Rennies don't cut it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> Got the same thing. Was picked up early in my youth and it never bothered me so I left it. But now it started to catch up. It can burn in the middle of the night. Alwys have some gaviscon nearby. Rennies don't cut it.


I have GERD, I don't have enough digits too count the amount of times I've thought I was busy having a heart attack. 
If you can get a prescription for Lansoloc or Nexium it will save you from a lot of midnight wake up sessions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

https://sacoronavirus.co.za/2020/08/24/guidance-on-the-use-of-sars-cov-2-antibody-tests/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> https://sacoronavirus.co.za/2020/08/24/guidance-on-the-use-of-sars-cov-2-antibody-tests/



Thank you!

My off week so I don't get much inside info.

This will give a better picture of what is going on once it rolls out.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## DavyH

Feliks Karp said:


> So looks like I may have a hiatus hernia, which would explain all the weird "heart" stuff, so I'm on meds for a week and then will probably go for an XRAY, I used to do some power lifting and probably is when it popped. One hand I'm very glad that it looks like it is not my heart but I'm also worried at the prospect of having to still be opened up at a point.



One really simple relief measure: elevate the head of your bed slightly and let gravity help control the reflux.

Glad you've found the cause.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Mbalula calls for changes to drinking laws in South Africa: ‘People are out of control’*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...ple-are-out-of-control/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> *Mbalula calls for changes to drinking laws in South Africa: ‘People are out of control’*
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...ple-are-out-of-control/?utm_source=newsletter


So what did you think was going to happen? 
SA has always been known for weekend parties and binge drinking, and yes there are a lot of people that have a serious problem without knowing it because it’s the norm.
So you take booze “away” and then give it back and you didn’t expect this? Of course some are going to binge until they drop, but it will stabilize to before levels soon, not saying that those were looking good but the cause for this lies solely on your shoulders Mr Minister. Stupid decisions sometimes have consequences that come back and bite you in the a#%e, shining example here. 
Like all the increases and extra taxes being mooted to make up for what was lost, from which tax base, as the lockdown has caused a job massacre!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH

Room Fogger said:


> So what did you think was going to happen?
> SA has always been known for weekend parties and binge drinking, and yes there are a lot of people that have a serious problem without knowing it because it’s the norm.
> So you take booze “away” and then give it back and you didn’t expect this? Of course some are going to binge until they drop, but it will stabilize to before levels soon, not saying that those were looking good but the cause for this lies solely on your shoulders Mr Minister. Stupid decisions sometimes have consequences that come back and bite you in the a#%e, shining example here.
> Like all the increases and extra taxes being mooted to make up for what was lost, from which tax base, as the lockdown has caused a job massacre!



Why would we listen to the man who tells us with a straight face that aeroplanes eat viruses and taxis are exempt from Covid-19?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

Mommy went to Woolies for some supplies, she told me the queues at the bottle store next door are around the corner and down the street.

Personally I think it is fake news and a drive to push sales.

So I told her just to get the five 5L boxes of wine at Woolies

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> Mommy went to Woolies for some supplies, she told me the queues at the bottle store next door are around the corner and down the street.
> 
> Personally I think it is fake news and a drive to push sales.
> 
> So I told her just to get the five 5L boxes of wine at Woolies



Best you add 5l of Nic Vape Juice to that order in case aspiring president NDZ gets her way

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

https://www.synexusclinicalresearch.co.za/our-studies/immunology-vaccination/covid-19-vaccines


We are looking for volunteers to take part in clinical trials to test investigational vaccines for COVID-19
Synexus can also help with transport to and from one of our clinics or reimburse reasonable travel expenses
All Synexus Trials are approved by an independent ethics committee.

*Find out if you qualify for clinical trials with our online screening questionnaire.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> https://www.synexusclinicalresearch.co.za/our-studies/immunology-vaccination/covid-19-vaccines
> 
> 
> We are looking for volunteers to take part in clinical trials to test investigational vaccines for COVID-19
> Synexus can also help with transport to and from one of our clinics or reimburse reasonable travel expenses
> All Synexus Trials are approved by an independent ethics committee.
> 
> *Find out if you qualify for clinical trials with our online screening questionnaire.*


I politely decline , thank you ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## baksteen8168

ARYANTO said:


> Been up for 41 hrs at eleven tonight - Insomnia rules - it's this ''pay per day that you work'' crap that have my anxiety in fast gear
> 
> I clocked 4 hrs this month ...


My brother in-law's company tracks hours worked from home via keyboard and mouse inputs. So he wrote a program to act like he is sitting there typing and moving his mouse.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Useful 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> I politely decline , thank you ...



Yeah even me, the only one I've actually been able to read any data on is the Astra Zeneca / Oxford one, and I'm not going to hillbrow clinic for that trial.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stranger

So how is this curve thing going now, have we hit peak ?

What is the infection rate per 100 000 ?

What is the death rate per 100 000 ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stranger said:


> So how is this curve thing going now, have we hit peak ?
> 
> What is the infection rate per 100 000 ?
> 
> What is the death rate per 100 000 ?






although the amount of daily reported cases are down, the amount of daily tests are also down, so it's not necessarily a decline in infections as much as a decline in testing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DavyH

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 205627
> 
> 
> although the amount of daily reported cases are down, the amount of daily tests are also down, so it's not necessarily a decline in infections as much as a decline in testing.



Deaths are way down too, and on the downside surely this is the figure that's most reflective of the situation? Unless EVERYONE is tested, I'm not sure that the test figures are entirely useful, except as a percentage - and if the tests are taken in outbreak areas only, even this will be massively inflated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DavyH said:


> Deaths are way down too, and on the downside surely this is the figure that's most reflective of the situation? Unless EVERYONE is tested, I'm not sure that the test figures are entirely useful, except as a percentage - and if the tests are taken in outbreak areas only, even this will be massively inflated.



The problem with statistics are that 173% of them are unreliable.

Even in the best of times, stats should and can only serve as a guideline.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

DavyH said:


> Deaths are way down too, and on the downside surely this is the figure that's most reflective of the situation? Unless EVERYONE is tested, I'm not sure that the test figures are entirely useful, except as a percentage - and if the tests are taken in outbreak areas only, even this will be massively inflated.



They are (a bit too late) going to be testing "natural" deaths too now, we have a massive amount of excess natural deaths.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Give this man a BELL'S !!
*The ANC is past its sell-by date – Altron CEO*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...by-date-altron-ceo.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

''The Msikaba bridge is set to become one of the longest span crossings ever constructed on the African Continent, with a tower-to-tower distance of 580 meters. The new cable-stayed bridge will also become the one of the highest bridges in Africa with a deck 194 meters high.''
*Work begins on South Africa’s ‘mega-bridge’ project*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/motoring/428718/work-begins-on-south-africas-mega-bridge-project/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## MRHarris1

I just realized August does not feel like August without Vapecon....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...e-data-points-to-good-signs-for-south-africa/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Friends told me yesterday that FB said that bottlestores are closing again , went to get rolls for the boerie braai tonight and outside Tops were guys with crates of beer and booze trying to get a refund ... that's why I don't have FB or Whats app

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

I doubt that they'll bring the ban back again, but they are certainly talking of changing alcohol laws i.e. zero % alcohol for drivers. They've been talking about that for a while already though - even before COVID. Quite honestly I'm all for it. There are far too many drunk drivers on the roads.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## MRHarris1

ARYANTO said:


> Friends told me yesterday that FB said that bottlestores are closing again , went to get rolls for the boerie braai tonight and outside Tops were guys with crates of beer and booze trying to get a refund ... that's why I don't have FB or Whats app


I was at Pick n Pay, shipping everybody's parcels of what they bought from me. When I heard the following:

Customer to supervisor - "do you accept RCS cards?"
Supervisor - "yes we do".
Customer - "do you have to phone RCS for authorisation?"
Supervisor - "No we don't phone for authorisation"
Customer - "Can I use my RCS card also by the Liquor store?"
Supervisor - "Yes you can"

Customer to her child - " kom ons gaan koop drank (let's go buy booze)"

Got home and read in the news that the information being spread around on WhatsApp and Facebook that Goverment is going to ban Alcohol again is a hoax. I just started laughing. The Customer at Pick 'n Pay was most probably buying with the idea she's going to make a killing during the so called ban.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Our Spar no longer checks customers' temperatures before they enter the store. I must say I felt a bit safer when they did. At least I knew that no-one with a temperature was in the store. However, one could still have COVID without having a temperature.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

With social media it's so easy for hoax messages to spread like wildfire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> Our Spar no longer checks customers' temperatures before they enter the store. I must say I felt a bit safer when they did. At least I knew that no-one with a temperature was in the store. However, one could still have COVID without having a temperature.


I don’t think it served any purpose at all @Hooked , I’m running at anything between 28 to 34.7 deg, at some of those temps I should not be around any more. The problem is that most places just bought any no touch thermometer, and some of them are seriously dodgy quality. 

Funny enough, my Matrix store has as serious expensive one, and there I’m alive at least. He spent the extra money, nearly 3 times what the other places did, some laughed at him, but I do think that he is the only one able to get a temperature even remotely near what it actually is. For info, with my previous glasses, titanium frames, I was always over or no reading, take them of 29 deg, good to go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Our Spar no longer checks customers' temperatures before they enter the store. I must say I felt a bit safer when they did. At least I knew that no-one with a temperature was in the store. However, one could still have COVID without having a temperature.



when we went a few days ago to the Killarney golf course for little Silver to run around a bit, they checked our temps but not of the little one. There were three of us that were checked: me , wife and my mom.

All three of us were exactly 36.2

What are the odds of that 

but I do agree it’s nice to know they are checking and sanitizing

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

I find it very amusing that they measure my 3 year girl's temp and then show her the screen. As if she knows what it means.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked

Our Spar posted this on FB

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*FITA - FINAL RESOLUTION*
https://fita.co.za/fita-statement-26-august-2020/
26 Aug. 2020

Uploaded from Fita's FB, but for the original post see above link.
[At least there can not be an arbitrary reinstatement of the ban, without public participation!]

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> I doubt that they'll bring the ban back again, but they are certainly talking of changing alcohol laws i.e. zero % alcohol for drivers. They've been talking about that for a while already though - even before COVID. Quite honestly I'm all for it. There are far too many drunk drivers on the roads.



The problem with a 0% alcohol law...

Diabetes, certain foods, heart conditions and low carb diets may all give a false positive.
Cinnamon rolls
Protein bars
Ripe or fermented fruit
Bread
Macadamia nuts
Dishes that incorporate alcoholic beverages
Hot sauces
Sugar-free gums

https://www.natureworldnews.com/art...tions-trigger-false-positive-breathalyzer.htm

Liquid medications.
Non-alcoholic beer and wine, which contain trace amounts of alcohol.
Breath strips, which have a small amount of alcohol like mouthwash.
Aftershave, hairspray, mousse, and some body washes.
Astringents for skin care.
Bug sprays.
Nail polish remover.

https://post.health.ufl.edu/2011/07/19/a-positive-test-without-drinking/

https://www.alcohol.org/alcoholism/household-products-abuse/

And of course our 70% hand sanitiser.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

To all the people wearing one way valve masks. Please stop it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> To all the people wearing one way valve masks. Please stop it
> View attachment 205715



Snap

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

So, more blood tests came back, and I'm actually also having a massive allergic reaction (the BP and BPM), and my inhalants are off the charts, so I am now more than likely allergic to vaping, so I guess this is goodbye. You guys have all been great. Keep this community strong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger

That is so heart breaking to hear, we wish you well Feliks.

I quote a plaque on my office wall

The worst bankrupt in the world is the man who has lost his enthusiasm. 
Let a man lose everything else in the world but his enthusiasm and he will come through again to success.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper

Feliks Karp said:


> So, more blood tests came back, and I'm actually also having a massive allergic reaction (the BP and BPM), and my inhalants are off the charts, so I am now more than likely allergic to vaping, so I guess this is goodbye. You guys have all been great. Keep this community strong.


Sorry to hear.
Man that sucks
All the best 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Feliks Karp said:


> So, more blood tests came back, and I'm actually also having a massive allergic reaction (the BP and BPM), and my inhalants are off the charts, so I am now more than likely allergic to vaping, so I guess this is goodbye. You guys have all been great. Keep this community strong.



sorry to hear, all the best

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

Feliks Karp said:


> So, more blood tests came back, and I'm actually also having a massive allergic reaction (the BP and BPM), and my inhalants are off the charts, so I am now more than likely allergic to vaping, so I guess this is goodbye. You guys have all been great. Keep this community strong.[/QUOTET
> 
> Whew this is a tough one. Thanks a lot for your posts @Feliks Karp and all the best going forward.


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> So, more blood tests came back, and I'm actually also having a massive allergic reaction (the BP and BPM), and my inhalants are off the charts, so I am now more than likely allergic to vaping, so I guess this is goodbye. You guys have all been great. Keep this community strong.



Ask if they could do a breakdown of the inhalant screen. This time of year there's a lot of dust and pollen that can send inhalant allergies through the roof. It is a bit pricey though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Ask if they could do a breakdown of the inhalant screen. This time of year there's a lot of dust and pollen that can send inhalant allergies through the roof. It is a bit pricey though.



I actually requested this, because I'm an idiot, vaping won't show up on the inhalant allergies if I understand the tests right, because those look for actually inhalant particles like mold, pollen etc. If anything it would probably show up in food allergies. 

I do develop random allergies from time to time, that mostly clear, but this is something else, I'm in severe pain today.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ddk1979

Best wishes to you @Feliks Karp .

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> View attachment 205861



I get scanned (scammed) all the time.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> Deaths are way down too, and on the downside surely this is the figure that's most reflective of the situation? Unless EVERYONE is tested, I'm not sure that the test figures are entirely useful, except as a percentage - and if the tests are taken in outbreak areas only, even this will be massively inflated.





Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The problem with statistics are that 173% of them are unreliable.
> 
> Even in the best of times, stats should and can only serve as a guideline.


"Quote" the older generation are more susceptible to perish.
I think the stats are just saying that it happened already and whomever survived are the lucky ones.
Three people in our block of flats had it(same house). I didn't hear of anyone else in the flat that had it, or that is sick. So I hope that theory is on the right track.
Sad this thing that's happening to mankind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> So, more blood tests came back, and I'm actually also having a massive allergic reaction (the BP and BPM), and my inhalants are off the charts, so I am now more than likely allergic to vaping, so I guess this is goodbye. You guys have all been great. Keep this community strong.


Change a few things. 
I had issues with PG. Then lockdown struck and I had issues with VG. Now mixing 50/50 till who knows when or whatevers next. 
I still vape. During level three I vaped nic and distilled water for a while. Certain things don't always work all the time for everyone.
Keep the faith!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

So I wish I was allergic to vaping, ROFL, turns out I am extremely allergic to mites, like extremely, all the heart stuff/stomach/breathing was a reaction, I guess the start of anaphaalxis.

So medicine and a huge change in my home enviroment (which is gonna be way more expensive than quitting vaping) hahahaha oh wow 2020 can go to hell

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger

OK, glad to hear, not about the mites obviously but at least you can keep vaping. If it is bed mites get some tea tree oil, dilute well and spray the mattress.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stranger said:


> OK, glad to hear, not about the mites obviously but at least you can keep vaping. If it is bed mites get some tea tree oil, dilute well and spray the mattress.



Not going to cut it I'm afraid, the reaction was 35 times higher than what they regard as moderate. I have to rip out all my carpets replace with washable flooring, get rid of my curtains, start spraying everything, got a new stronger vaccum. It's a huge change in everything

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> So I wish I was allergic to vaping, ROFL, turns out I am extremely allergic to mites, like extremely, all the heart stuff/stomach/breathing was a reaction, I guess the start of anaphaalxis.
> 
> So medicine and a huge change in my home enviroment (which is gonna be way more expensive than quitting vaping) hahahaha oh wow 2020 can go to hell



Thought as much. There's no test available (locally at least) to test for vaping allergies. Unless it's a certain flavouring.

Welcome back!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Feliks Karp said:


> So I wish I was allergic to vaping, ROFL, turns out I am extremely allergic to mites, like extremely, all the heart stuff/stomach/breathing was a reaction, I guess the start of anaphaalxis.
> 
> So medicine and a huge change in my home enviroment (which is gonna be way more expensive than quitting vaping) hahahaha oh wow 2020 can go to hell


I might have the wrong person, but when I joined this forum you were not active, however reading old posts then Im sure I saw post of yours that was funny, sarcastic and stirring the pot? If it was you, maybe change attitude a bit to your old ways. It will maybe place a smile on your face. Trust me I cant stop smiling when @Christos gets his panties all tied up when I "tune" him a bit

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DavyH

Feliks Karp said:


> So I wish I was allergic to vaping, ROFL, turns out I am extremely allergic to mites, like extremely, all the heart stuff/stomach/breathing was a reaction, I guess the start of anaphaalxis.
> 
> So medicine and a huge change in my home enviroment (which is gonna be way more expensive than quitting vaping) hahahaha oh wow 2020 can go to hell



Well that's a good news/bad news scenario indeed. Glad to know you've managed to isolate the cause, at least, and can take concrete action.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Feliks Karp said:


> Not going to cut it I'm afraid, the reaction was 35 times higher than what they regard as moderate. I have to rip out all my carpets replace with washable flooring, get rid of my curtains, start spraying everything, got a new stronger vaccum. It's a huge change in everything


All the best with the change 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Thought as much. There's no test available (locally at least) to test for vaping allergies. Unless it's a certain flavouring.
> 
> Welcome back!



Yeah my brain wasn't functioning when I read the reports from Lancet, it's been really bad, constant feeling of adrenaline surges, which I assume was the start of a bit of shock, so my thinking has been all over the place.

but thank you!

Already starting to feel like a new person with some medication.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## LeislB

@Feliks Karp at least vaping will be able to relieve the stress involved in all the work that lies ahead. Hells bells, what a mission! At least you have an answer to what the issue is. Keep calm and vape on!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> Yeah my brain wasn't functioning when I read the reports from Lancet, it's been really bad, constant feeling of adrenaline surges, which I assume was the start of a bit of shock, so my thinking has been all over the place.
> 
> but thank you!
> 
> Already starting to feel like a new person with some medication.



Start with your bedding. That is a paradise for mites. And you spend around 6-8 hours a day in it. Get some extra sheets and replace them every 1-2 days. You should see a difference almost immediately. 

And then get the other carpets and furniture looked at.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> Yeah my brain wasn't functioning when I read the reports from Lancet, it's been really bad, constant feeling of adrenaline surges, which I assume was the start of a bit of shock, so my thinking has been all over the place.
> 
> but thank you!
> 
> Already starting to feel like a new person with some medication.


Awesome, one of these days hopefully we can reinstate you as the official resident troll of ECIGSSA

Reactions: Funny 9 | Useful 1


----------



## Adephi

Christos said:


> Awesome, one of these days hopefully we can reinstate you as the official resident troll of ECIGSSA



What will your function then be?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos

Adephi said:


> What will your function then be?


I can go back to sleeping on the job.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> Yeah my brain wasn't functioning when I read the reports from Lancet, it's been really bad, constant feeling of adrenaline surges, which I assume was the start of a bit of shock, so my thinking has been all over the place.
> 
> but thank you!
> 
> Already starting to feel like a new person with some medication.


Wishing you the best with your new hobby.
Seriously, it sucks ,but you can make the best of it. I met someone allergic to dust, and he was living his life. At least now everyone wears masks so he should fit in quite well right now.
Good luck mate!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> View attachment 206102


White beard masks

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH

Resistance said:


> White beard masks



Who needs a mask? I just grow my beard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

Trust wish.com to already have it lined up.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

*Here is the official petrol price for September*
Staff Writer31 August 2020
 
  
The Department of Energy has published the official fuel price adjustments for September 2020, showing a marginal increase for petrol drivers, and a sizeable drop for diesel.

According to the department, the following adjustments will be made on Wednesday (2 September):


*Petrol 93:* increase of 1 cent per litre
*Petrol 95:* increase of 1 cent per litre
*Diesel 0.05%:* decrease of 21 cents per litre
*Diesel 0.005%:* decrease of 21 cents per litre
*Illuminating paraffin:* decrease of 26 cents per litre

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Tobacco ban maybe back

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Stranger

Are we becoming hardened to the deaths. Everywhere I go I hear and see people thinking this is over. No masks, braai's, GTG's, parties. Social distancing seems to have gone out the window and comments like "If I did not get it yet, then I won't"

There has been minor wars fought with less deaths.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 206235



Interesting how KZN has *much higher ICU *as percentage of admitted

@Rob Fisher , whats going on down there?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Interesting how KZN has *much higher ICU *as percentage of admitted
> 
> @Rob Fisher , whats going on down there?



Too many morons not wearing masks and social distancing! ON the trip to the dam yesterday I don't think I saw one mask!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Silver said:


> Interesting how KZN has *much higher ICU *as percentage of admitted
> 
> @Rob Fisher , whats going on down there?



Down here they count the staff working in ICU too, as well as the visitors... It's actually all the Vaalies jumping the border before they were allowed too that ended up in hospital and pushed up the KZN figures...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## alex1501

Silver said:


> Interesting how KZN has *much higher ICU *as percentage of admitted
> 
> @Rob Fisher , whats going on down there?





Rob Fisher said:


> Too many morons not wearing masks and social distancing!



While one can argue that wearing a mask may protect you from getting infected, how exactly it can influence severity of the symptoms?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

Interesting, tell me, did KZN not get some new hospitals in the last couple of years. I see the new recovery rates are also very high, maybe because people are being put into ICU and ventilated earlier due to hospital capacity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stranger said:


> Are we becoming hardened to the deaths. Everywhere I go I hear and see people thinking this is over. No masks, braai's, GTG's, parties. Social distancing seems to have gone out the window and comments like "If I did not get it yet, then I won't"
> 
> There has been minor wars fought with less deaths.



It's because we are so desensitized to death etc in this country. Like in all fairness it's still less people than those that die in car accidents every year in this country.

South Africans literally don't ever really GAF about anything serious.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

What happened to GoVape? Did they go home?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## alex1501

Anyone seen this?



Available to play @ https://www.playcoronaworld.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> What happened to GoVape? Did they go home?



no they still here @Adephi 
Am just discussing with them the possibility of becoming a supporting vendor

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> no they still here @Adephi
> Am just discussing with them the possibility of becoming a supporting vendor



So they are legit.

I was getting popcorn ready for Hufflepuff season 2.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> So they are legit.
> 
> I was getting popcorn ready for Hufflepuff season 2.


I was going to add a comment, but I'm stuck with loadshedding issues now I'm contemplating getting a job at Eskom so I can get paid to say, sorry I can't help you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

If i had been visiting another planet for the last 12 months so knew nothing of Covid-19 on my return i would think the new Worldwide obsession was posing pouches!!!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Very happy day today, my cousin is out of hospital! Home to recover for another week.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## Grand Guru

I heard a story in the radio this morning about more than 30k people got the R350 grant without them qualifying. Some are even government employees!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Very happy day today, my cousin is out of hospital! Home to recover for another week.



Wonderful news indeed @Dela Rey Steyn !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*New data-FREE Covid-19 contact tracing app to help combat ‘second wave’ – Here’s how to get it*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2094671...o-help-combat-second-wave-heres-how-to-get-it
3 Sept. 2020

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 206400
> View attachment 206401


 @Grand Guru , it seems to be stabilizing and improving but still seesaw on new infections , recoveries and death. Will summer help with this. Glad to see Mapumalanga is going reasonably well on paper, working there for 10 days soon.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Room Fogger said:


> @Grand Guru , it seems to be stabilizing and improving but still seesaw on new infections , recoveries and death. Will summer help with this. Glad to see Mapumalanga is going reasonably well on paper, working there for 10 days soon.


The seesaw pattern could be explained by the laboratory turnaround times and the different processes for information verification and validation. When you look at the figures seek an average over a 2 week period and they'll make more sense. It doesn't look like there is a seasonal pattern in the spread if the infections, judging by what is currently happening in Western Europe. Unfortunately, the only measures that seem to be effective in controlling the spread are the ones limiting people movements and freedom. We may witness a second peak at any point in time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## DavyH

2020 in sheet music format.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Some Pasta and mince (and mushrooms, and prosciutto, red onions,garlic and fresh herbs) by "flashlight" tonight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Tourism minister Mmamoloko Kubayi-Ngubane says that her department will submit a plan on the recovery of South Africa’s tourism sector to cabinet shortly – including the reopening of international travel.

In a national press club meeting on Friday (4 September), Kubayi-Ngubane said that the plan will focus on the continued growth of the domestic tourism industry as well as the restarting of the international tourism industry.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...-borders-soon-minister/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> 2020 in sheet music format.
> 
> View attachment 206444


Ya, I like a bit of Trance now and then

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 206458
> Some Pasta and mince (and mushrooms, and prosciutto, red onions,garlic and fresh herbs) by "flashlight" tonight.


You forgot the 'bakkie vapes'.
Lehkha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Adephi said:


> What happened to GoVape? Did they go home?



Yeah I'm still waiting on their website 
That post the other day said it will be up in 24 hours. Been a good 100 hours since then 

One way to ensure you don't get business - overcommit and then forget to deliver

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah I'm still waiting on their website
> That post the other day said it will be up in 24 hours. Been a good 100 hours since then
> 
> One way to ensure you don't get business - overcommit and then forget to deliver



Been refreshing that page daily, still nothing. Not a good start.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Cigarette, alcohol ban burnt a R12bn hole in Sars’ pocket*
https://www.iol.co.za/mercury/news/...s-pocket-1373c77e-0be0-4fb6-967e-216e623beb7b
4 Sept. 2020

"The banning of the sale of alcohol and tobacco products during the first three levels of the Covid-19 lockdown has cost the government at least R12 billion in lost revenue.

Addressing the South African National Editors’ Forum yesterday, SA Revenue Service (Sars) commissioner Edward Kieswetter said that while he was not prepared to pass judgement on the government’s decision to prohibit the sale of these goods, the consequence had been “a devastating loss of revenue”.

Although estimates of at least R10bn in lost taxes over the past four months had been reported so far, this figure did not include downstream taxes. Many were still to file their corporate tax returns and Kieswetter expected the overall effect to add another R2bn to the current estimate, bringing the total in lost revenue to at least R12bn.

“But the real tragedy is that people did not go without. They simply went to the illicit economy to obtain what they needed. The (problem) it presents for us is that those illegal operators have now embedded themselves in the system.


“They used this opportunity to market themselves, to expand their customer bases. Honest people who would otherwise buy legally were forced to buy illegally. It will take us years to reverse the unintended consequences of the alcohol and cigarette ban,” he said. ... "

Reactions: Agree 6 | Informative 2


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> *Cigarette, alcohol ban burnt a R12bn hole in Sars’ pocket*
> https://www.iol.co.za/mercury/news/...s-pocket-1373c77e-0be0-4fb6-967e-216e623beb7b
> 4 Sept. 2020
> 
> "The banning of the sale of alcohol and tobacco products during the first three levels of the Covid-19 lockdown has cost the government at least R12 billion in lost revenue.
> 
> Addressing the South African National Editors’ Forum yesterday, SA Revenue Service (Sars) commissioner Edward Kieswetter said that while he was not prepared to pass judgement on the government’s decision to prohibit the sale of these goods, the consequence had been “a devastating loss of revenue”.
> 
> Although estimates of at least R10bn in lost taxes over the past four months had been reported so far, this figure did not include downstream taxes. Many were still to file their corporate tax returns and Kieswetter expected the overall effect to add another R2bn to the current estimate, bringing the total in lost revenue to at least R12bn.
> 
> “But the real tragedy is that people did not go without. They simply went to the illicit economy to obtain what they needed. The (problem) it presents for us is that those illegal operators have now embedded themselves in the system.
> 
> 
> “They used this opportunity to market themselves, to expand their customer bases. Honest people who would otherwise buy legally were forced to buy illegally. It will take us years to reverse the unintended consequences of the alcohol and cigarette ban,” he said. ... "



That’s direct taxation only. The entire downstream loss was estimated at about R96 billion. Appalling.

Reactions: Agree 13


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> *Cigarette, alcohol ban burnt a R12bn hole in Sars’ pocket*
> https://www.iol.co.za/mercury/news/...s-pocket-1373c77e-0be0-4fb6-967e-216e623beb7b
> 4 Sept. 2020
> 
> "The banning of the sale of alcohol and tobacco products during the first three levels of the Covid-19 lockdown has cost the government at least R12 billion in lost revenue.
> 
> Addressing the South African National Editors’ Forum yesterday, SA Revenue Service (Sars) commissioner Edward Kieswetter said that while he was not prepared to pass judgement on the government’s decision to prohibit the sale of these goods, the consequence had been “a devastating loss of revenue”.
> 
> Although estimates of at least R10bn in lost taxes over the past four months had been reported so far, this figure did not include downstream taxes. Many were still to file their corporate tax returns and Kieswetter expected the overall effect to add another R2bn to the current estimate, bringing the total in lost revenue to at least R12bn.
> 
> “But the real tragedy is that people did not go without. They simply went to the illicit economy to obtain what they needed. The (problem) it presents for us is that those illegal operators have now embedded themselves in the system.
> 
> 
> “They used this opportunity to market themselves, to expand their customer bases. Honest people who would otherwise buy legally were forced to buy illegally. It will take us years to reverse the unintended consequences of the alcohol and cigarette ban,” he said. ... "


Feels like a ''TOLD YOU SO'' situation...funny but not HA HA funny.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Lately here in my valley there seems to be a F you situation , public drinking , clubs open long past 10 and lots of ppl walking around without even the mask around the neck fashion , with the Norwood police station not a kilometer away . We have masks in our cars , masks in the house and even spare masks tied to the car keys , just for ''in case'' . Seems like rules are only applicable to some ... The only SANDF personnel I've ever seen is at the doors at JHB Gen , when I fetch my meds .

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> Lately here in my valley there seems to be a F you situation , public drinking , clubs open long past 10 and lots of ppl walking around without even the mask around the neck fashion , with the Norwood police station not a kilometer away . We have masks in our cars , masks in the house and even spare masks tied to the car keys , just for ''in case'' . Seems like rules are only applicable to some ... The only SANDF personnel I've ever seen is at the doors at JHB Gen , when I fetch my meds .



I went to a pharmacy the other day, the pharmacist wasn't wearing a mask. I think everyone thinks it is "over", the fact that there has been several (albeit very very low numbers of) re-infections over seas (confirmed via DNA testing), shows that wave one isn't even over yet, and a new surge will start at some point, as long as people keep doing stupid shit. 

As I stated before this thing is with us now, sure it will drop in severity (which has been happening overseas too, weaker strains are naturally boiling to the top), but as we continue to not just practice a small amount of hygiene we will have it smoldering for a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 15


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*HEADS UP GUYS !*
The *new expiration dates* for licences which originally expired during the lockdown period are shown below:


*31 August 2020* – All motor vehicle licence discs, temporary permits and roadworthy certificates that expired between 26 March 2020 and 31 May 2020.
*30 November 2020* – Motor trade number licences that expired between 26 March 2020 and 31 May 2020.
*31 January 2021* – All learner’s licences, driving licence cards, temporary driving licences and professional driving permits that expired between 26 March 2020 and 31 August 2020.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...th-african-drivers.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 9


----------



## ARYANTO

This is what it’s like going to a cinema in South Africa under lockdown level 2
https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...is-is-what-it-was-like/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Feliks Karp

*In Bangladesh, novel coronavirus is mutating nearly twice the global average: study*

https://bdnews24.com/coronavirus-pa...utating-nearly-twice-the-global-average-study

Reactions: Informative 10


----------



## Alex

https://www.rt.com/op-ed/500000-covid19-math-mistake-panic/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*The sooner South Africa moves to a level 1 lockdown the better: Mkhize*
* 
  *
Health Minister Dr Zweli Mkhize says that South Africa has passed the first wave of positive Covid-19 cases, but warned that citizens should continue to remain cautious to prevent a resurgence.

Speaking in a series of interviews with the media on Monday morning (7 September), the minister said that the latest data shows a clear improvement for the country.

“We never actually knew what to expect, and the reality is that we can now safely say we are over the surge. There were days we used have 11,000 people who were positive and now today we see numbers around 2,000.

“We are not over the worst yet. We are worried about what may happen in terms of a resurgence in the country,” he said.

Mkhize said the sooner the country can reduce the level of restrictions, the better.

“It would have been logical that from level 3 to level 2, there would have been an increase in numbers; it didn’t happen. We don’t want to make conclusions, because we have seen what happened in other countries where there was a lull for a few weeks before a resurgence,” he said.

“The sooner we can get to level one the better. The sooner we have a normal economy the better. It is better for the country. We are hoping South Africans will understand that to get there, we have to make sure we are just as cautious in level two, so that there is no resurgence.”

https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...down-the-better-mkhize/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 5


----------



## Stranger

https://bdnews24.com/coronavirus-pandemic/2020/09/08/china-s-sinovac-coronavirus-vaccin

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis

I can't see it being long before the UK goes back into full scale lockdown as although deaths are not at the levels of Apr/May/Jun cases are sky rocketing and their will be a time lag. My own hometown have the highest infection rates in the UK and we have an official local lockdown which i don't even know what that entails as everything seems to be operating as normal!

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Stranger

Sorry to hear Tim, my son and DIL are in Newcastle and I have to admit that there is a dark cloud over my head. Both for myself and them. I wish you well and hope you and the missus come through Ok.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> https://bdnews24.com/coronavirus-pandemic/2020/09/08/china-s-sinovac-coronavirus-vaccin



Link doesn't work.


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/life/oxfords-covid-19-vaccine-trial-stopped-after-illness-2020-9

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Stranger

Hooked said:


> Link doesn't work.
> 
> View attachment 206845



Strange , taken down after just one day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africans are not paying for TV licences – Here is the SABC’s plan*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...-is-the-sabcs-plan.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Be careful what you say on WhatsApp in South Africa*
The *dismissal* of 10 Discovery Health employees over messages sent on a WhatsApp group has highlighted the importance of refraining from making defamatory remarks on online-based platforms.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/secu...pp-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

That is why I do not use social media at all , I will speak my mind and be deported ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Ramaphosa on easing more lockdown rules in South Africa*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...-rules-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*There’s a pensions train smash coming: Magnus Heystek*
Staff Writer9 September 2020
 
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...-coming-magnus-heystek/?utm_source=newsletter
  
“I don’t care what you call it, they have earmarked pension funds as a way to raise cheap capital to raise government-sponsored projects,” he said.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> *There’s a pensions train smash coming: Magnus Heystek*
> Staff Writer9 September 2020
> 
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...-coming-magnus-heystek/?utm_source=newsletter
> 
> “I don’t care what you call it, they have earmarked pension funds as a way to raise cheap capital to raise government-sponsored projects,” he said.



All the good news all at once

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

An honest study... I think
https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/arch...an-alternative-aids-to-quit-smoking-us-study/

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Raindance

Grand Guru said:


> An honest study... I think
> https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/arch...an-alternative-aids-to-quit-smoking-us-study/


If you do not know the difference between vaping and smoking and also have trouble distinguishing between tobacco and eliquid then this study has absolutely no flaws.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Grand Guru said:


> An honest study... I think
> https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/arch...an-alternative-aids-to-quit-smoking-us-study/


Quite informative. I know that mostly research only looks at certain parameters to determine a specific perception/event/situation, I.e. looking at this one if I understand correctly, how many people quit altogether, and stayed off in a time frame based on what methodology they used to try and quit smoking.

So based on this none of the NRT therapies are absolutely effective, not even the ones that are usually pushed as been the best and tried and tested and proven ones, seems a fact, cold turkey included, none are guaranteed long term, fact, but then nothing is. But there are so many more factors that make a difference, especially looking at the vaping part, did your nicotine uptake decrease, is there an improvement in health, did you lower your health risks through not smoking. But at least they seem to be honest with the research outcome, although I am failing to see how studies on the same subject can have such big differing outcomes, I.e. US vs UK specifically. 

Again as per my mind, I still think I’m better of vaping, even if I still have a nicotine dependency, not as bad as when I was smoking, and overall I have much better health. What I would find interesting is how the “ others” that did not use vaping as an alternative fared health and dependency wise. How many returned to smoking, how many took up vaping later, did their use increase, and what the impact of this was on their situation/health? All I know is every time I quit and started again, I smoked more, and became more unpleasant if I couldn’t have a smoke. Even a Cape Town flight had me wishing for a smoke break in the smoking section on the wing at 37,000 feet. Now a 2.5 hour road trip is just a road trip, and I’m on 2 mg diy, even for MTL. In my own car I’ll vape, but I travel with others quite often these days for work. But I do Vape quite a lot most days, especially if I’m just sitting in front of the PC, feel sorry for it most days, and some evenings, but if I’m out and about it’s no biggie. If I forget my vape when going shopping, no problem, going a full day not so sure, maybe I must test that theory.

Just wonder who the first institution is going to be to try and manipulate this outcome to suit their agenda. But still a better piece imho compared to some of the other horror stories that are published as fact only to be disproved later, with some food for thought.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DavyH

It is odd, though, that the UK’s studies show vaping to be so much more effective. Perhaps the different levels of governmental/health organisations’ support for vaping make a difference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> It is odd, though, that the UK’s studies show vaping to be so much more effective. Perhaps the different levels of governmental/health organisations’ support for vaping make a difference.


In the UK I think they would rather have less people in hospital and dying due to tobacco related illnesses because in most other countries being sick and death is a highly profitable business.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

I said an honest study but I meant an honest article I.e balanced and not openly anti vaping. This is how I take it. The vast majority of the attempts to quit smoking fail, I succeeded. While vaping, I’m still using a tobacco product (read nicotine) but at least as mentioned in the article I’m vaping and no longer smoking, I still score another point.
Studies are very flexible and you can twist conclusions to suit your needs. We have been preaching for decades that 1 or 2 glasses of wine a day have a protective effect on the cardiovascular system... Simply not true!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> We have been preaching for decades that 1 or 2 glasses of wine a day have a protective effect on the cardiovascular system... Simply not true!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 207073


You're right a full bottle does

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## YeOldeOke

Comment of the day on the internet (not mine).

"I asked my doctor how long is Covid going to last. He said: I don't know, I'm not a politician"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> *Be careful what you say on WhatsApp in South Africa*
> The *dismissal* of 10 Discovery Health employees over messages sent on a WhatsApp group has highlighted the importance of refraining from making defamatory remarks on online-based platforms.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/secu...pp-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter
> 
> That is why I do not use social media at all , I will speak my mind and be deported ...



thanks @ARYANTO
That was an informative article

It just shows that when communicating on any public online media (or even WhatsApp groups) one needs to be very careful what one says and how one says it. If you offend people or a company it can lead to trouble unless it’s truthful or in public interest. (As the article mentions)

that’s why I am very weary of overly negative or emotional commentary on public media

by the way @ARYANTO , just for your info, ECIGSSA would be considered a social media platform

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

Adephi said:


> View attachment 206173


Oh hell, I googled it. I just ate lunch too

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Feliks Karp

I managed to rip up 2/3 of my carpet so far, the process is long, as it is causing an allergic reaction as I do it unfortunately I have to do it solo, replacing chair, paint, new bedding, new vaccum, bill is mounting up. I had to also put down another dog due to lymphoma, I'm wracked with guilt even though I know it was the right thing to do, and now another one is going to lose a toe due to a tumor, I know it's fairly common in older dogs to develop tumors, but man this year can go straight to hell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Feliks Karp said:


> I managed to rip up 2/3 of my carpet so far, the process is long, as it is causing an allergic reaction as I do it unfortunately I have to do it solo, replacing chair, paint, new bedding, new vaccum, bill is mounting up. I had to also put down another dog due to lymphoma, I'm wracked with guilt even though I know it was the right thing to do, and now another one is going to lose a toe due to a tumor, I know it's fairly common in older dogs to develop tumors, but man this year can go straight to hell.



Sorry to hear about the dog, wishes that the other one will recover quick once the procedure is done. Don’t wait to have it done. Never nice to lose a companion, but we make the decisions for their best interests, and we have to live with it. Mine had to be put down about a month ago, big hole left in out lives, so I understand they feeling. Remember the good times, thinking of you in this hard time meneer.

Good luck with the “full dust destroying mission”, hope the effort will bring you better health.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Breaking news. The South African government has suspended Cricket South Africa. Government will now run cricket in South Africa. 

Can anyone confirm this as it's not allowed by the ICC so it will be no International Cricket for South Africa for the second time in my lifetime, we definitely will not play you if this is the case!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> Breaking news. The South African government has suspended Cricket South Africa. Government will now run cricket in South Africa.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this as it's not allowed by the ICC so it will be no International Cricket for South Africa for the second time in my lifetime, we definitely will not play you if this is the case!




Nobody knows whats going on in CSA. It's one big mess.

But the ICC allowed the Indian and Pakistan governments to manage their cricket for some time i the past so I doubt we will be kicked out of the ICC yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## SAVaper

Feliks Karp said:


> I managed to rip up 2/3 of my carpet so far, the process is long, as it is causing an allergic reaction as I do it unfortunately I have to do it solo, replacing chair, paint, new bedding, new vaccum, bill is mounting up. I had to also put down another dog due to lymphoma, I'm wracked with guilt even though I know it was the right thing to do, and now another one is going to lose a toe due to a tumor, I know it's fairly common in older dogs to develop tumors, but man this year can go straight to hell.


Sorry to hear about the dogs. I know the feeling.
All the best man


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Pssst hi vape family for the people that do not follow the birthday thread today is Uncle Rob Fisher birthday shhhh don't tell him I told you

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## DavyH

Feliks Karp said:


> I managed to rip up 2/3 of my carpet so far, the process is long, as it is causing an allergic reaction as I do it unfortunately I have to do it solo, replacing chair, paint, new bedding, new vaccum, bill is mounting up. I had to also put down another dog due to lymphoma, I'm wracked with guilt even though I know it was the right thing to do, and now another one is going to lose a toe due to a tumor, I know it's fairly common in older dogs to develop tumors, but man this year can go straight to hell.



Man, it never rains but it pours. Sorry you’re having such a bad time right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> I managed to rip up 2/3 of my carpet so far, the process is long, as it is causing an allergic reaction as I do it unfortunately I have to do it solo, replacing chair, paint, new bedding, new vaccum, bill is mounting up. I had to also put down another dog due to lymphoma, I'm wracked with guilt even though I know it was the right thing to do, and now another one is going to lose a toe due to a tumor, I know it's fairly common in older dogs to develop tumors, but man this year can go straight to hell.


What’s under your carpets? I need to know because you m planning on ripping out carpets soon and I want to know! 
I can’t offer much condolences because reasons but I’m glad you are at least keeping busy and have a goal to work towards. 
One suggestion is to go to your local SPCA and pick an animal that could use some love and you might find it alleviates your guilt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Christos said:


> What’s under your carpets? I need to know because you m planning on ripping out carpets soon and I want to know!
> I can’t offer much condolences because reasons but I’m glad you are at least keeping busy and have a goal to work towards.
> One suggestion is to go to your local SPCA and pick an animal that could use some love and you might find it alleviates your guilt.


@Christos - ''you m planning'' so you planned all the way from A to L and are busy with M and next will be N planning ???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*South Africa extends state of disaster ahead of expected move to level 1 lockdown*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...r-ahead-of-expected-move-to-level-1-lockdown/
11 Sept. 2020

"President Cyril Ramaphosa’s cabinet has approved the extension of South Africa’s national state of disaster to 15 October 2020...
An official directive confirming the extension has not yet been gazetted by Cogta minister Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma....


*Level 1 lockdown?*

The extension of South Africa’s state of disaster comes after president Cyril Ramaphosa said that the National Coronavirus Command Council (NCCC) is evaluating a number of proposals around the further easing of lockdown restrictions.

The president told the South African National Editors’ Forum on Wednesday evening (9 September) that one of the requests he received was from religious leaders, specifically around extending the number of people which may attend gatherings.

The president said that the NCCC is also considering requests from the sporting fraternity, the entertainment sector, hotels and tourism....

Ramaphosa indicated that he will further address the nation next week on a range of issues. “Watch this space next week (as to) where we end up as a nation in as far as this is concerned,” he said.

Health minister Dr Zweli Mkhize says that South Africa will need to move to a level 1 lockdown and a return to ‘normal activities’ as part of its economic recovery.

The minister said that it was too early to provide a date as to when the country could move to a level 1 lockdown, but he confirmed that the government was currently discussing the issue.

“The president will come out in the next few days and give us a sense of direction, but we will be preparing for people to start easing to the next level. When that has been announced we will, of course, move onto that level, but it has not been decided yet.”

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Christos

ARYANTO said:


> @Christos - ''you m planning'' so you planned all the way from A to L and are busy with M and next will be N planning ???


Too lazy to fox it  
I’m planning is the correct words in that garbage of mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Christos said:


> What’s under your carpets? I need to know because you m planning on ripping out carpets soon and I want to know!
> I can’t offer much condolences because reasons but I’m glad you are at least keeping busy and have a goal to work towards.
> One suggestion is to go to your local SPCA and pick an animal that could use some love and you might find it alleviates your guilt.



Mites mainly I'm guessing. But it's felt and then the wood around the room with the grips in them. It's slog work. I use a hooked stanley blade for the the carpet, then a straight blade for the felt, some of the felt is glued down so I had to rake that with a claw on a hammer, and then some I sanded down, even after setting up an extraction system I'm convinced there is cement in the air from the sanding, so yeah beware of that. 

I have two doggos still, it's just two I have had to put down this year so it's rough but yeah keeping busy and doing stuff helps.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Feliks Karp said:


> Mites mainly I'm guessing. But it's felt and then the wood around the room with the grips in them. It's slog work. I use a hooked stanley blade for the the carpet, then a straight blade for the felt, some of the felt is glued down so I had to rake that with a claw on a hammer, and then some I sanded down, even after setting up an extraction system I'm convinced there is cement in the air from the sanding, so yeah beware of that.
> 
> I have two doggos still, it's just two I have had to put down this year so it's rough but yeah keeping busy and doing stuff helps.


Yes, I removed a linoleum floor and I think it’s been about a year that I now am certain the remaining cement is out the house. I used everything except for chemicals because I wanted to bond directly to the existing concrete and some of the chemicals would inhibit a solid bond especially since thinners did nothing. I actually have a bottle of paint stripper that comes in a glass bottle I was tempted to try. 

I guess it’s kind of hard to remember that our animals play a vital part in our life for a large part of our life. I mean it’s 10-20 years of say a constant “hello I’m happy to see you” daily that just goes away at the blink of an eye.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 207376
> View attachment 207377


Obviously with 50,000 deaths and cases alarmingly on the rise again in the UK the situation is worse here but even so those figures are sad to see over 15,000 lives lost. I wonder after his backing of the 5G theory and constantly trivialising the whole threat and trashing those who took the situation serious whether a certain person who most will know who i'm on about will be man enough to admit he got it 100% wrong!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Timwis said:


> Obviously with 50,000 deaths and cases alarmingly on the rise again in the UK the situation is worse here but even so those figures are sad to see over 15,000 lives lost. I wonder after his backing of the 5G theory and constantly trivialising the whole threat and trashing those who took the situation serious whether a certain person who most will know who i'm on about will be man enough to admit he got it 100% wrong!



There is closer to 40 k lives lost here, don't let our bullshit "official" numbers hood wink you. Areas where gov. hospitals had rats literally lapping up blood in puddles and patients punching each other over oxygen most def' did not record numbers properly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Just for interest's sake , the virus arrived in SA on 1 March 2020 : 6 months, 1 week and 5 days ago ,On 5 March Zweli Mkhize, announced the first confirmed case The fatality rate is: 2.38% . 172 days since L/D started. [5 months and 19 days]
wikipedia

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

These conspiracy theories are getting out of hand.....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## adriaanh



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 5


----------



## DavyH

That's a 


a



and a






from me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

View attachment 207492

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The court case all dog owners in South Africa should know about
[Who let the dogs out ]
https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...rica-should-know-about/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 9


----------



## DavyH

Left: me pre-lockdown
Right: me now.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 12 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...ckdown-restrictions-government-is-looking-at/

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 10


----------



## Timwis

Lockdown has made me addicted to Red Wine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> Lockdown has made me addicted to Red Wine!



As long as it involves a good South African red then there's nothing wrong with it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> As long as it involves a good South African red then there's nothing wrong with it.


At this very moment it's a Spanish Wine but my new addiction has included some fine South African Produce, i'm no connoisseur but it has surprised me that the French Red's i have tried have been my least favourite!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> At this very moment it's a Spanish Wine but my new addiction has included some fine South African Produce, i'm no connoisseur but it has surprised me that the French Red's i have tried have been my least favourite!



I use to be big in the wine hobby but that sortoff drifted away.

But during our lockdown sales of booze where banned. So a lot of wine farms are struggling. A lot have closed doors already. There's only one way to save them. Drink up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> I use to be big in the wine hobby but that sortoff drifted away.
> 
> But during our lockdown sales of booze where banned. So a lot of wine farms are struggling. A lot have closed doors already. There's only one way to save them. Drink up!


Of course i am only forcing it down my neck to help our consumer economy, what i will put myself through for my country!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> Of course i am only forcing it down my neck to help our consumer economy, what i will put myself through for my country!



You help te consumer economy of one country and the export industry of another. Who's the essential worker now?

This has been the wierdest pandemic. First we had to stay at home to save lives and now we need to go on holiday to save the tourism industry and drink wine to save the farms.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> You help te consumer economy of one country and the export industry of another. Who's the essential worker now?
> 
> This has been the wierdest pandemic. First we had to stay at home to save lives and now we need to go on holiday to save the tourism industry and drink wine to save the farms.


If you follow the UK what your Government tells you to do to "HELP OUT" now as soon as cases spike they will criticise you for! In some areas of the UK the government are putting pressure on those that still work from home to return to workplaces and to get out spend and get the economy going while in other areas that did that like where i live are back on strict lockdown and they spin it that it's our fault! Dickheads!!! (pardon the French, Red wine doing it's job)! Not me personally but i can see the usual Muppet's that just look for an excuse to start rioting soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Timwis

Also isn't it amazing that those that are the lowest paid turned out when the s**t hits the fan to be the most essential, go figure!

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

If you are still sitting at home ,
*PlayStation 5 South African pricing revealed*
Jamie McKane17 September 2020



  
PlayStation South Africa has *revealed* the South African pricing for its upcoming PlayStation 5 and PlayStation 5 Digital Edition consoles.

The consoles were *announced* in a live event on 16 September, alongside a number of new and exclusive games.

PlayStation 5 South Africa said the local recommended retail pricing for the two consoles is as follows:


PlayStation 5 Digital Edition – *R9,999*
PlayStation 5 – *R11,999*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

_Bumped into this incident on Sylvia's pass on my way home yesterday after work :
_
''Anaesthetist *Dr* Abdulhay Munshi was *shot dead* in *Johannesburg* on Wednesday. Munshi and paediatric surgeon *Dr* Peter Beale are accused of culpable homicide for the *death* of 10-year-old Zayyan Sayed shortly after an operation last year.''

_The road was cordoned off and the car and body were still on the scene, with off course 100's of gawkers._
Link 
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...e-homicide-shot-dead-in-johannesburg-20200916

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Bumped into this incident on Sylvia's pass on my way home yesterday after work :
> ''Anaesthetist *Dr* Abdulhay Munshi was *shot dead* in *Johannesburg* on Wednesday. Munshi and paediatric surgeon *Dr* Peter Beale are accused of culpable homicide for the *death* of 10-year-old Zayyan Sayed shortly after an operation last year.''
> The road was cordoned off and the car and body were still on the scene, with off course 100's of gawkers.
> Link
> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...e-homicide-shot-dead-in-johannesburg-20200916


It's sad.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> If you are still sitting at home ,
> *PlayStation 5 South African pricing revealed*
> Jamie McKane17 September 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PlayStation South Africa has *revealed* the South African pricing for its upcoming PlayStation 5 and PlayStation 5 Digital Edition consoles.
> 
> The consoles were *announced* in a live event on 16 September, alongside a number of new and exclusive games.
> 
> PlayStation 5 South Africa said the local recommended retail pricing for the two consoles is as follows:
> 
> 
> PlayStation 5 Digital Edition – *R9,999*
> PlayStation 5 – *R11,999*



Yet another Playstation I won't be buying...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

The AA expects October fuel prices to drop as follows:

Petrol* – *26 to 36 cents per litre decrease
Diesel* – *88 cents per litre decrease
Illuminating paraffin*- *83 cents per litre decrease .

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Found on Facebook this morning:

"Most of the people who say the government is tracking us live really average lives. Karen I can absolutely assure you the government doesn't care that you went to the pharmacy and then the bottle store at 14h52 in the afternoon. You don't need an app to know you have wine and x@nax for breakfast."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Timwis

New cases in Bolton are the highest in the entire UK and has been linked back to somebody who came back from Holiday was infected and despite the destination they had been was on the UK's list which required him to isolate for 14 days instead on his return went on a pub crawl (now are shut amongst many other things due to this w***er). My personal feelings are people are not going to learn unless their are consequences to their actions and i don't mean the consequence of spreading the virus. Because deaths will result can anyone give me a good reason why this muppet shouldn't be done for manslaughter?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> New cases in Bolton are the highest in the entire UK and has been linked back to somebody who came back from Holiday was infected and despite the destination they had been was on the UK's list which required him to isolate for 14 days instead on his return went on a pub crawl (now are shut amongst many other things due to this w***er). My personal feelings are people are not going to learn unless their are consequences to their actions and i don't mean the consequence of spreading the virus. Because deaths will result can anyone give me a good reason why this muppet shouldn't be done for manslaughter?



Stay safe @Timwis 

Unfortunately you will always have some covidiots who's own privileges are more important than others lives.

I dread if the second wave hits us. We will not have the luxury of another lockdown and yet people go about as if nothing is wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> Stay safe @Timwis
> 
> Unfortunately you will always have some covidiots who's own privileges are more important than others lives.
> 
> I dread if the second wave hits us. We will not have the luxury of another lockdown and yet people go about as if nothing is wrong.


"covidiots" needs to be added to the dictionary!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Stay safe @Timwis
> 
> Unfortunately you will always have some covidiots who's own privileges are more important than others lives.
> 
> I dread if the second wave hits us. We will not have the luxury of another lockdown and yet people go about as if nothing is wrong.



Had an incident with a guy taking off his mask in a store in order to cough, had to get management involved because the staff member HELPING the guy wouldn't say anything, I asked her if she didn't care about her own life maybe she could at least care about everyone else's. Second wave is still off but a resurgence especially with importing cases is going to happen.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Feliks Karp said:


> Had an incident with a guy taking off his mask in a store in order to cough, had to get management involved because the staff member HELPING the guy wouldn't say anything, I asked her if she didn't care about her own life maybe she could at least care about everyone else's. Second wave is still off but a resurgence especially with importing cases is going to happen.


Yeah, we have that type of mask wearer as well, lowering it to cough, sneeze, blow the noise or talk, the rest of the time when it's not needed it's kept religiously in position, covidiots!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## DavyH

Feliks Karp said:


> Had an incident with a guy taking off his mask in a store in order to cough, had to get management involved because the staff member HELPING the guy wouldn't say anything, I asked her if she didn't care about her own life maybe she could at least care about everyone else's. Second wave is still off but a resurgence especially with importing cases is going to happen.



Taking OFF his mask. SMH. Does he drop his pants in order to fart?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Timwis

DavyH said:


> Taking OFF his mask. SMH. Does he drop his pants in order to fart?


Don't you!!!!!????

Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH

Timwis said:


> Don't you!!!!!????


Only in public.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> These conspiracy theories are getting out of hand.....


Nomination for post of the week!!!
Edit...
@Christos deem this as an entry please.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Shame.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

welcome to Level 1

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Noticed again , masks and rules are only compulsory for certain groups - I rest my case .

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> Noticed again , masks and rules are only compulsory for certain groups - I rest my case .



Cats, for instance?

But yes. Not much point in masking up to get to the pub/restaurant and then immediately losing the mask. Speaking to a number of colleagues, though, it's clear that the rules have only ever been observed in the suburbs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DavyH said:


> Cats, for instance?
> 
> But yes. Not much point in masking up to get to the pub/restaurant and then immediately losing the mask. Speaking to a number of colleagues, though, it's clear that the rules have only ever been observed in the suburbs.



Lockdown / Masks / Regulations has been only a "suggestion" here in rural Venda since the beginning. The amount of people that rock up to our offices without masks is scary.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

News for Gauteng residents:
Moment of truth for e-tolls
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...-truth-for-e-tolls.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Heard a rumour that the UK may go back to level 4
''The _UK could_ face a second nation-wide lockdown in October, according _UK_ health minister Matt Hancock.''

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

*New South African airline will launch this year – And the public will be allowed to name it ...*
*https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...allowed-to-name-it.html?utm_source=newsletter*

''The airline, which is a partnership between Kulula founder Gidon Novick and Global Aviation, is inspired by innovative tech-driven companies such as Uber.''

So now you phone your aeroplane to come and pick you up from your home ?

Reactions: Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> *New South African airline will launch this year – And the public will be allowed to name it ...*
> *https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...allowed-to-name-it.html?utm_source=newsletter*
> 
> ''The airline, which is a partnership between Kulula founder Gidon Novick and Global Aviation, is inspired by innovative tech-driven companies such as Uber.''
> 
> So now you phone your aeroplane to come and pick you up from your home ?


I can suggest a few names
NEVERONTIME Airlines
Flymeonce Airlines
Onelastflight Airlines
Flymenomore Airlines
I like the idea

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *New South African airline will launch this year – And the public will be allowed to name it ...*
> *https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...allowed-to-name-it.html?utm_source=newsletter*
> 
> ''The airline, which is a partnership between Kulula founder Gidon Novick and Global Aviation, is inspired by innovative tech-driven companies such as Uber.''
> 
> So now you phone your aeroplane to come and pick you up from your home ?



Name: Way to Go!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> Name: Way to Go!


'Tsek weg

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.iol.co.za/the-star/news...for-r100-05c6c3d9-6124-4d09-94ae-52eb6e3a4ef3

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

https://m.wheels24.co.za/News/if-yo...-youre-going-to-face-hefty-penalties-20200922

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Hi ho, hi ho,
A warning for all to stay off the road as I’m heading home after a all night tiling session.  Had a quick nap so now it’s time to hit the road before someone else does. Then I’m planning on having a marathon snoozing session. But getting a mega coffee first .

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/the-star/news...for-r100-05c6c3d9-6124-4d09-94ae-52eb6e3a4ef3


WTF????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Room Fogger said:


> Hi ho, hi ho,
> A warning for all to stay off the road as I’m heading home after a all night tiling session.  Had a quick nap so now it’s time to hit the road before someone else does. Then I’m planning on having a marathon snoozing session. But getting a mega coffee first .



Drive safe! And enjoy your well deserved snooze-fest!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> WTF????



Yeah no. That's not how it really works.

Property is attached for non-payment. Attempts are made to sell the property privately (this option is always available to the mortgagee while they are not paying their bonds anyway). If these fail, property goes to auction. If the bids don't reach the amount of the outstanding bond (or an agreed upon loss level), the property is bought in by the bank for an amount that exceeds the highest bid - in this case, apparently R100. It's a book entry. Bank then attempts to sell the property off again and recover as much as possible.

From a legally due debt.

From someone who didn't pay their bond in the first place.

The process takes months and isn't as common as it used to be. Up until the property is legally attached, the owner ALWAYS has the option to sell, make some kind of profit, and repay outstanding debt. Banks don't arbitrarily attach properties because someone missed A payment. This is the culmination of months of pleading, negotiation and legal action.

I don't do consumer lending, but this is the general process.

Edit: news reporting on situations like this is generally pretty one-sided and the banks are constrained from comment due to client confidentiality, which is likewise pretty one sided. Banks aren't always the bad guys...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*You should be more scared of Facebook than the COVID-19 Alert SA app*
''We compared the permissions required by the COVID-19 Alert SA app with those required by one of the social platforms where the misinformation about the application spread most virulently – Facebook.''
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/secu...id-19-alert-sa-app.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Gautrain taxes*: Critics have called by the Gautrain Agency CEO that motorists should pay more taxes – some of which should be used to expand the train system – as ‘laughable’ and simply not possible. They hold that motorists are actually over-taxed, contrary to the Gautrain’s comments, and adding more pressure is untenable. The agency has since clarified the CEO’s comments to say that it was in reference to carbon taxes and ways to mitigate the harm of congestion in cities. [EWN]

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Probably one of the best local signs I've seen this year.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...uments-you-will-need-to-deal-with-some-fines/

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Not more than once a week good people!
https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/arch...rt-disease-stroke-and-diabetes-complications/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*New COVID-19 emergency number for South Africa*
Jamie McKane22 September 2020
 
The Independent Communications Authority of South Africa (ICASA) has issued a notice assigning the shortcode “*139*” to the national emergency COVID-19 hotline.

“The service code ‘139’ is mandated for COVID-19 national emergency services during the National State of Disaster,” ICASA stated in a government gazette dated 22 September.

“The Department of Health will be obliged to return the service code to the Authority within nine months after the termination of the National State of Disaster.”

The COVID-19 national emergency services centre can be accessed via phone call or SMS, and neither of these will incur any charges to the caller or sender.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> *New COVID-19 emergency number for South Africa*
> Jamie McKane22 September 2020
> 
> The Independent Communications Authority of South Africa (ICASA) has issued a notice assigning the shortcode “*139*” to the national emergency COVID-19 hotline.
> 
> “The service code ‘139’ is mandated for COVID-19 national emergency services during the National State of Disaster,” ICASA stated in a government gazette dated 22 September.
> 
> “The Department of Health will be obliged to return the service code to the Authority within nine months after the termination of the National State of Disaster.”
> 
> The COVID-19 national emergency services centre can be accessed via phone call or SMS, and neither of these will incur any charges to the caller or sender.



Six months after a state of emergency was declared. Way to go, ICASA.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis

With new local lockdowns (including where i live) and fears of a new national lockdown on the horizon those selfish, divisive middle classes are at it again. I couldn't even purchase toilet paper yesterday due to those selfish pricks stocking up! Luckily i have about enough to last us until the beginning of next week but that's dangerously low!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Interesting way to monitor your home
*Watch – Ring launches security camera drone that flies around your house*

Bradley Prior25 September 2020



  
Amazon’s Ring security camera business has unveiled the *Ring Always Home Cam*, which is a camera that flies around your home to monitor the parts of your home you choose.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/secu...-around-your-house.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Europe sees sharp increase in Covid-19 infections *
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...vid-19-in-south-africa-and-the-world-20200312

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*What you should know about ‘blue light’ hijackings in South Africa*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...ckings-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

''The warnings of a second wave of infections come as South Africa continues to open up the economy under lockdown level 1, while several European nations are seeing a major spike in new cases – some with higher infection rates than during the first wave.

However, one trend that is prevalent among these countries is that despite the higher number of infections, the death rate is lower.''
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...ctions-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Broke SA Post Office begs for R1 billion to pay social grants
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...-pay-social-grants.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Fears that government will use COVID-19 relief funds to bail out SAA*

*Jamie McKane27 September 2020*
* *
*The government will be forced to appropriate funds from other initiatives to help fund the R10.4-billion it has promised to the funding of a “New SAA”, according to a report by the Sunday Times.*

*The report said there are concerns that the government may decide to use funds earmarked for youth unemployment schemes as part of President Ramaphosa’s COVID-19 relief package.*
*https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...se-covid-19-relief-funds-to-bail-out-saa.html*

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> *Fears that government will use COVID-19 relief funds to bail out SAA*
> 
> *Jamie McKane27 September 2020*
> * *
> *The government will be forced to appropriate funds from other initiatives to help fund the R10.4-billion it has promised to the funding of a “New SAA”, according to a report by the Sunday Times.*
> 
> *The report said there are concerns that the government may decide to use funds earmarked for youth unemployment schemes as part of President Ramaphosa’s COVID-19 relief package.*
> *https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...se-covid-19-relief-funds-to-bail-out-saa.html*


I heard it was a private entity taking over. My source might have heard wrong.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...er-earthquake-reported-off-sas-coast-20200926
Anyone else in Cape Town that maybe felt the ground move?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...er-earthquake-reported-off-sas-coast-20200926
> Anyone else in Cape Town that maybe felt the ground move?


I bet you say that to all the girls.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Broke SA Post Office begs for R1 billion to pay social grants
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...-pay-social-grants.html?utm_source=newsletter



SA Post Office is so broke it can't even pay people to work there. We no longer have a Post Office here, because for the past year almost, they haven't paid the woman who was running it. She has now closed the doors, refusing to open until they pay her. The same thing happened to the previous woman - and the one before her. 

The postal boxes are, of course, still there, but no post gets delivered. For those who still receive snail-mail, this is a problem because we don't have house postal deliveries here.

Other than snail-mail, it doesn't make much difference that the P.O. is closed. Their computer was never linked to the P.O.'s system (if they have one!) and they never had any stamps. 

However, where we truly do feel the loss, is that the woman who ran it sold home-baked goodies there and they were delicious!!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Why house prices in South Africa could see a big shake-up over the next year
*
“Even during the lockdown, those who had jobs and were likely to stay employed – like all the essential services providers – started just flooding into the market and by July, bond originators like BetterBond were reporting that up to 70% of their new bond applications were coming from young, first-time buyers.”
https://businesstech.co.za/news/pro...r-the-next-year-expert/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa’s scary unemployment figures are coming*
[A couple of us are in the statistics already]
South Africa is forecast to set an unwelcome world record this week when its statistics agency is predicted to report unemployment rose to a record 34.8% in the second quarter, which would be the highest of 83 countries tracked by Bloomberg.

“A lot of the mismatch that we see between government solutions and the problems that we have is because government is making policy for an economy that doesn’t exist,” said Sithembile Mbete, a senior lecturer in political studies at the University of Pretoria.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...ent-figures-are-coming/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*One graph that shows how lockdown decimated restaurants and food services in South Africa*

In Stats SA’s latest breakdown for the food and beverages industry, restaurants, take-aways, cafés and catering services saw declines of up to 100% over the three months to July 2020, with zero sales recorded for restaurants in April – when hard lockdown was in full effect.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...estaurants-and-food-services-in-south-africa/

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> *One graph that shows how lockdown decimated restaurants and food services in South Africa*
> 
> In Stats SA’s latest breakdown for the food and beverages industry, restaurants, take-aways, cafés and catering services saw declines of up to 100% over the three months to July 2020, with zero sales recorded for restaurants in April – when hard lockdown was in full effect.
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...estaurants-and-food-services-in-south-africa/



Yep I was thinking today this Corona thing is a way for them to not call it a recession so people don't trip.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> View attachment 208670


Shouldn't Sneezy be self isolating!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

On the menu for October 2020... snow




https://snowreport.co.za/widespread-snow-possible-30-sep-2-oct-2020/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> On the menu for October 2020... snow
> 
> View attachment 209044
> 
> 
> https://snowreport.co.za/widespread-snow-possible-30-sep-2-oct-2020/



Unbelievable!! And as for "flurries in Namibia" - I'll eat my atty!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Load-shedding expected to continue for years*
_https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...ng-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter_
Research by the Council for Scientific and Industrial Research (CSIR) warned that South Africa should brace itself for exponential increases to load-shedding until 2022.
“Not only will load-shedding continue over the next few years – it will get significantly worse,” said Dr Jarrad Wright and Joanne Calitz of the CSIR.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa will open to ‘most’ countries this week – and we’re one of the safest destinations in the world: minister*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...-in-the-world-minister/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> Unbelievable!! And as for "flurries in Namibia" - I'll eat my atty!


Can we hold you to this? Also, what atty are you proposing to eat?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...coronavirus-travel-restricted-red-list-2020-9
30 Sept. 2020

Tourists from the following countries are not allowed to come to SA. "The only exceptions will be those with high-skills visas, diplomats, sports people, and investors."

The list of countries currently considered high risk, and from which ordinary tourists are not allowed is, in full:

Albania 
Argentina 
Armenia 
Austria 
Bahrain 
Belgium 
Bolivia 
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Brazil 
Chile 
Columbia 
Costa Rica 
Croatia 
Czech Republic 
Denmark
Ecuador 
France 
Georgia 
Greece 
Guatemala 
Guyana 
Honduras 
Hungary 
Iceland 
India
Iran
Iraq
Ireland
Israel
Jamaica
Jordan
Kuwait
Lebanon 
Luxembourg 
Maldives 
Malta 
Mexico 
Moldova 
Montenegro 
Nepal 
Netherlands 
North Macedonia 
Oman 
Palestine 
Panama 
Paraguay 
Peru 
Portugal 
Puerto Rico 
Qatar 
Romania 
Russia 
Slovakia 
Suriname
Switzerland
Ukraine
United Emirates
United Kingdom
USA
Venezuela

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*Vitality members to get a once-off points top-up to compensate for lockdown*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/vitality-points-lockdown-2020-9
30 Sept. 2020

"Discovery Vitality announced that members will get a once-off allocation of points to compensate for lost exercise or health screenings during lockdown...

*Here’s how the points top-up will work:*

Members will be awarded the higher of their 2019 and 2020 Vitality Health Check and Vitality Fitness Assessment Vitality points. If they have not yet completed one of these assessments this year and are not comfortable to complete one before the end of the year, they will be awarded the same Vitality points that they earned last year.

Points for additional screenings, such as completing a pap smear or colonoscopy, and visiting the dentist will be awarded for 2020 if members completed these screenings last year.

Points will also be awarded for a 2019 flu vaccination, as it was in short supply this year.

Members will be awarded the higher of the physical activity points earned over the period January to September 2019 or January to September 2020.
The additional Vitality points will be automatically allocated by the end of October 2020 – no action is required from members.

*Travel miles*
Vitality also announced that its travel platform will reopen this week, for hotel and car hire bookings.

Vitality expects kulula.com and British Airways domestic flight bookings to open in late October..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> View attachment 209210



I had about 3 drops of rain yesterday / last night, and I'm in the middle of the infamous hail belt ... 
Without sounding like a conspiracy theorist; Is our illustrious government not continuing their fear mongering initiated with Covid to hide their thievery?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I had about 3 drops of rain yesterday / last night, and I'm in the middle of the infamous hail belt ...
> Without sounding like a conspiracy theorist; Is our illustrious government not continuing their fear mongering initiated with Covid to hide their thievery?



I know man, I boarded up the whole house, inflated the dinghy and everything

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Feliks Karp

vicTor said:


> I know man, I boarded up the whole house, inflated the dinghy and everything



If you watch the weather data the storm possibility is all the way till Saturday. Considering that 2016 my house was flooded a meter up, and I just managed to save myself and my dogs, I'm kind of glad when the weather pulls a finger to bad predictions. 

On another note my mom pulled through her SARS 2 infection, so I'm happy about that.
Unfortunately my allergy keeps getting worse despite my environment changes, so I'm having to work out how I'm going to pay for the desensitizing injections (they work out to about R50k for the three year treatment period).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Feliks Karp said:


> If you watch the weather data the storm possibility is all the way till Saturday. Considering that 2016 my house was flooded a meter up, and I just managed to save myself and my dogs, I'm kind of glad when the weather pulls a finger to bad predictions.
> 
> On another note my mom pulled through her SARS 2 infection, so I'm happy about that.
> Unfortunately my allergy keeps getting worse despite my environment changes, so I'm having to work out how I'm going to pay for the desensitizing injections (they work out to about R50k for the three year treatment period).



Very happy your mom is OK bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...em-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

According to the AA, there are many problems which make it difficult for motorists to renew their licences. This includes:

The online booking system is not functional.
Driving Licence Testing Centres (DLTCs) are open erratically and under-staffed.
Online networks at DLTCs are also often down.
“What is most concerning is that there appears to be no acknowledgement of this by the authorities, nor of any attempts to assist the public.”

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/10/01/politics/hope-hicks-positive-coronavirus/index.html

President Donald Trump confirmed on Thursday night that top aide Hope Hicks has tested positive for coronavirus and said he and first lady Melania Trump will begin their "quarantine process" while waiting for their own test results.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/10/01/politics/hope-hicks-positive-coronavirus/index.html

President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump tested positive for coronavirus, the President announced early Friday morning, an extraordinary development coming months into a global pandemic and in the final stretch of his reelection campaign.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 9


----------



## ARYANTO

*PARENTS -TAKE NOTE*
*Schools and universites to open later in 2021 *[CHECK THAT SPELLING ]
Basic education minister Angie Motshekga says that the country’s schools will reopen later than usual in 2021, with an official calendar to be published before the end of the week.
 In a press briefing on Thursday (1 October), Motshekga said that the reopening date is 25 January 2021.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...-to-open-later-in-2021/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

''New data from TransUnion shows that despite the easing of lockdown levels nationwide, nearly eight out of 10 (78%) South African consumers are still being financially affected by the Covid-19 crisis.
Some 40% of those impacted said they were working reduced hours, as businesses struggled to recover from the effects of previous lockdown restrictions. The number of financially impacted people reporting they had lost their job as a result of the pandemic shows slight improvement, but remained high (17%), the consumer credit reporting agency said.''
https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...-their-bills-right-now/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Just to add more misery to this cold Friday, JHB Water department decided to do some digging ,with the following result...
A fountain of water 15 m high ...and no water in our pipes .


The solution ? Pop a chunk of concrete on it to stop the fountain . I rest my case

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Just to add more misery to this cold Friday, JHB Water decided to do some digging ,with the following result...
> 
> 
> A fountain of water 15 m high ...and no water in our pipes .
> View attachment 209452
> 
> The solution ? Pop a chunk of concrete on it to stop the fountain . I rest my case


That will cause more damage if not fixed bro. Did you try to fix it yet?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

they eventually shut the whole suburb off , h2o only came back an hour ago .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*SA’s COVID-19 tobacco ban was ill-advised – Cardiologist*
https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/archives/sas-covid-19-tobacco-ban-was-ill-advised-top-cardiologist/
From VPASA NEWSLETTER

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> they eventually shut the whole suburb off , h2o only came back an hour ago .


I'm glad they sorted it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*South African debt will rise by R37.8 billion if wage deal proceeds*
*https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...e-by-r37-8-billion-if-wage-deal-proceeds.html*

Mogajane stressed that while the government is unable to afford raising public servants’ pay, employees aren’t facing pay cuts as some in the private sector have.

“The Covid-19 pandemic has come at a great cost to employment in the private sector, with numerous remaining employees receiving no increments or even experiencing pay cuts to preserve employment,” he said. “The applicants’ members’ jobs are in contrast not threatened. Nor are their salaries reduced.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> *South African debt will rise by R37.8 billion if wage deal proceeds*
> *https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...e-by-r37-8-billion-if-wage-deal-proceeds.html*
> 
> Mogajane stressed that while the government is unable to afford raising public servants’ pay, employees aren’t facing pay cuts as some in the private sector have.
> 
> “The Covid-19 pandemic has come at a great cost to employment in the private sector, with numerous remaining employees receiving no increments or even experiencing pay cuts to preserve employment,” he said. “The applicants’ members’ jobs are in contrast not threatened. Nor are their salaries reduced.”



We need another "reaction button" ... Whilst I like your post, I dislike what the government are up to

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*Municipalities ripping electricity users off: report*
The comparison, published in the City Press, shows that a business buying electricity from the City of Johannesburg will end up paying R1.71 per kilowatt hour (kWh), while buying power from neighbouring Ekurhuleni would be far cheaper at R1.43 per kWh.

However, if a business were to buy from Eskom directly, they would only pay R1.16 per kWh.

The cheapest municipality was Nelson Mandela Bay at R1.03 per kWh. City of Cape Town charges R1.39 per kWh (or R1.17 with the investment incentive) and Durban charges R1.26 per kWh.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...icity-users-off-report/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2 | Informative 5


----------



## RayDeny

Well it’s official, thanks to this COVID and lockdown story I’m been forced to move to Bali. Could be worse I guess, could be Nigeria.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

RayDeny said:


> Well it’s official, thanks to this COVID and lockdown story I’m been forced to move to Bali. Could be worse I guess, could be Nigeria.



Sounds like a pretty good move to me!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

With our numbers on a positive basis (for now). How is everyone going along? Everybody back at work yet? Still working from home? Still employed? What has changed in your life since the start of the Lockdown? Just a check in to see how our fellow Forumites are doing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> With our numbers on a positive basis (for now). How is everyone going along? Everybody back at work yet? Still working from home? Still employed? What has changed in your life since the start of the Lockdown? Just a check in to see how our fellow Forumites are doing.



You should start a new thread for this

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*The most expensive transport of scrap metal in the history of humankind [Eskom misery]*
''Apparently, each of the six steam generator forgings required the hiring of a Russian Antonov freighter aircraft (six flights in total) to fly the forgings from France to China. However, according to an impeccable source, after taking a closer look at the forgings, Areva’s Chinese partner decided to scrap them and start again from scratch.''
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...story-of-humankind.html?utm_source=newsletter
For interest's sake - this is an ANTONOV

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

RayDeny said:


> Well it’s official, thanks to this COVID and lockdown story I’m been forced to move to Bali. Could be worse I guess, could be Nigeria.



Good luck on your travels sir. 

Hopefully the vape scene there is more tolerated and less illegal now

Ps are we gonna be shipping you stuff from SA or are you gonna be piloting yourself to collect SA VapeMail (this would be insanely epic )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

I've got the Formula 

Just a reminder of the old Lockdown days

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Christos

M.Adhir said:


> I've got the Formula
> 
> Just a reminder of the old Lockdown days
> 
> View attachment 209833


Shouldn’t that springbok be gold?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> With our numbers on a positive basis (for now). How is everyone going along? Everybody back at work yet? Still working from home? Still employed? What has changed in your life since the start of the Lockdown? Just a check in to see how our fellow Forumites are doing.



My life is more or less the same as it was before lockdown, during lockdown and now. The only difference is that since even before the first lockdown I've stayed clear of malls.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> Shouldn’t that springbok be gold?



World cups are so last year 

Wait maybe this is an SXK zoo biscuit then

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> I've got the Formula
> 
> Just a reminder of the old Lockdown days
> 
> View attachment 209833


Zoo cookies !!! need to stock up -ate the last orange bear last night

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> With our numbers on a positive basis (for now). How is everyone going along? Everybody back at work yet? Still working from home? Still employed? What has changed in your life since the start of the Lockdown? Just a check in to see how our fellow Forumites are doing.



Had an interesting experience in store last week, complained about a guy not wearing his mask and eating (like it's a god damn restaurant), employee says they asked him to put his mask on, he refused, I told her that they needed to eject the guy as the store faces a fine. Guy approaches me and starts berating me for believing the government that lies to me, that he doesn't care about the virus, explain to him that the face mask is to protect everyone else from the diseased RNA floating out of his mouth, continues on his babble about the government lying, tells me to get a bigger mask, I explain to him that being a clever asshole isn't going to get him far, I leave and have filed a complaint against the store and him, as I did with dischem (who actually used CCTV to investigate my claim and they in turn filed a complaint against the customer). 

So not much has changed, realised that as in the past the wrong people have died, people feed in to stupidity when scared, like honestly every other day I get told about how the government is feeding us mind altering drugs (which technically they are if you know about the teflon poisoning of pretty much most of the world) but now the government is making up the virus, it's honestly more believable that some asshole accidentally released this thing but people get told that it's fake. This idea that a mask is some how stealing your humanity, people are honestly so weird, literally no one gave a shit about your face pre-SARS-2, there are almost 8 billion people, you literally mean nothing to anyone but your friends and family. Reading up about the brain damage SARS-COV-2 seems to inflict, I do believe more people have been exposed than we know. 

I'm more misanthropic, I fear that we'll probably wipe ourselves out with our incessant greed and self importance before we transverse the stars, but I've also learnt to enjoy life a lot more, I worry less about growing old, I treat myself a bit more, and savor more moments that would otherwise maybe seem to be arbitrary. I've shaved off 10 beats from my resting heart rate and get 8 hrs of sleep every night.

With mounting evidence that we will need several boosters a year and something like 70% of the population taking the vaccine, I also worry if our own stupidity will allow this thing to continue to dominate our lives, and I wonder what we'll do once the nightmare flu recombination goes pandemic, something way more lethal, something that cuts off the production lines and the food stores.

On a brighter note, I've learnt a lot more skills such as sewing, and poured more in to developing my existing skills.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 9


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

M.Adhir said:


> I've got the Formula
> 
> Just a reminder of the old Lockdown days
> 
> View attachment 209833


There's a blast from the past ... If my memory serves me correctly, Baumann used to make 'em back in ye day. Baumann became Bakers, who were taken over by National Brands, who moved the Durban factory to Pinetown in the early 90's, and as part of their purchase / cost cutting exercise, gave us the "Chernobyl Animals" that we have today ... blobs that vaguely resemble animals, providing you have a good imagination

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...r-south-africa-in-2021-what-you-need-to-know/

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*What to expect from Wednesday’s major strike action in South Africa*
*https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...dnesdays-major-strike-action-in-south-africa/*

*The Congress of South African Trade Unions (Cosatu) will embark on mass strike action on Wednesday (7 October) as part of an ongoing dispute with the government.*
*However, unlike more traditional strikes seen in the country, Cosatu has asked its members to stay at home in support of the action due to the impact of the coronavirus pandemic.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 9


----------



## DavyH

There isn’t really a place for this, but this thread is as good as any in this awful year.

Eddie Van Halen died today. And that’s another piece of my youth gone.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Can relate 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

DavyH said:


> There isn’t really a place for this, but this thread is as good as any in this awful year.
> 
> Eddie Van Halen died today. And that’s another piece of my youth gone.
> 
> View attachment 209970


RIP Van Halen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Adephi

DavyH said:


> There isn’t really a place for this, but this thread is as good as any in this awful year.
> 
> Eddie Van Halen died today. And that’s another piece of my youth gone.
> 
> View attachment 209970



The great gig in the sky got one of the great guitarists.

RIP

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*No idea how toll fees are calculated*.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...y-south-africas-toll-fees-are-calculated.html

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

I buried a friend today. Sad day! He was a true gentleman. He survived Covid19 which he had since June. His death was so sudden and unexplainable...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> I buried a friend today. Sad day! He was a true gentleman. He survived Covid19 which he had since June. His death was so sudden and unexplainable...



Sorry to hear that @Grand Guru.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> I buried a friend today. Sad day! He was a true gentleman. He survived Covid19 which he had since June. His death was so sudden and unexplainable...


Condolences @Grand Guru, it is never easy. My thoughts are with you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> I buried a friend today. Sad day! He was a true gentleman. He survived Covid19 which he had since June. His death was so sudden and unexplainable...


Sorry bro. My condolences to you and his family. Stay strong, thoughts and prayers to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Sorry to hear @Grand Guru ! Condolences to you and his family!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501

Grand Guru said:


> I buried a friend today. Sad day! He was a true gentleman. He survived Covid19 which he had since June. His death was so sudden and unexplainable...



Really sorry for your loss @Grand Guru .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> I buried a friend today. Sad day! He was a true gentleman. He survived Covid19 which he had since June. His death was so sudden and unexplainable...


Such sad news @Grand Guru .
Condolences & vasbyt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

My sincere condolences @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Grand Guru said:


> I buried a friend today. Sad day! He was a true gentleman. He survived Covid19 which he had since June. His death was so sudden and unexplainable...


Sorry to hear @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

Grand Guru said:


> I buried a friend today. Sad day! He was a true gentleman. He survived Covid19 which he had since June. His death was so sudden and unexplainable...


Condolences, @Grand Guru. Strength to his family and friends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Condolences to you and his family @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Condolences to all of his friends and family @Grand Guru

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*All the bank branches where you can sign up for your Smart ID*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/bank...-for-your-smart-id.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 210443
> View attachment 210444


@Grand Guru
Explain to me please
690896 total pos. cases [deaths included ?] - minus
622153 - recoveries - equals
68743 - is this the total of sick people in SA at the mo ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> @Grand Guru
> Explain to me please
> 690896 total pos. cases [deaths included ?] - minus
> 622153 - recoveries - equals
> 68743 - is this the total of sick people in SA at the mo ?


You must subtract the number of deaths from the 68K.
Total num of cases= deaths+recoveries+active cases

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

I honestly don't think this is a thing but sharing it for whatever it might be worth. The future will tell I guess...
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...truggling-to-think-clearly-months-after-covid

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> You must subtract the number of deaths from the 68K.
> Total num of cases= deaths+recoveries+active cases


Thus we're sitting with 51070 active cases , nearly enough to fill Ellis park stadium !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Thus we're sitting with 51070 active cases , nearly enough to fill Ellis park stadium !


It's actually less than that because there is a backlog...

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## fbb1964

The most accurate measure of which countries have been affected worst by covid appears in this online table. It shows a column of total covid deaths by one million population. It's updated daily and shows the true scale of the global covid pandemic.

The table can be accessed here.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries

A few examples of Africa, Worldwide and Oceania follows.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru

View attachment 210622

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 210621
> View attachment 210622



Thats Sunday's stats.

Here's yesterday's.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Thats Sunday's stats.
> 
> Here's yesterday's.
> 
> View attachment 210623


I think I was still half asleep when I made the post

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> I think I was still half asleep when I made the post



At least you know we are checking you stats

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

South Africa’s state of disaster is set to end this week – but another extension looms
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...nother-extension-looms/?utm_source=newsletter

The current extension will end on Thursday, 15 October. However, with the country still sitting with over 50,000 active cases of Covid-19, and over 1,000 new infections every day, it is very likely that the Dlamini-Zuma will again extend the state of disaster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Covid-19 remains infectious on banknotes and other common surfaces for weeks*

The new coronavirus may remain infectious for weeks on banknotes, glass and other common surfaces, according to research by Australia’s top biosecurity laboratory that highlights risks from paper currency, touchscreen devices and grab handles and rails.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...anknotes-and-other-common-surfaces-for-weeks/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

This is going to raise eyebrows !
*Taxpayers to foot the bill for proposed R243 billion universal income programme in South Africa*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...gramme-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter

An economic recovery program, which is due to be presented by president Cyril Ramaphosa this week, indicates that government is considering the introduction of a basic income-grant.

The more than 100-page document, which has been seen by Bloomberg, indicates that the introduction of a basic-income grant could cost R243 billion a year and would necessitate tax increases.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*All the strict new Covid rules for SA companies*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/covid-19-rules-regulations-for-employers-companies-2020-10
12 Oct. 2020

"New rules have been gazetted to prevent and combat the spread of Covid-19 in South African workplaces.

*Some of the new requirements include:*

*An employer who employs more than 50 employees must submit a record of its risk assessment, as well as a Covid-19 health and safety policy, to the Department of Employment and Labour by 22 October. *This new direction previously only applied to employers with more than 500 employees, says Truter.

*An employer who employs more than 50 employees must also now submit a weekly report on a number of issues (e.g. vulnerability status, screening details, testing results, high risk contacts, post infection outcomes) to the National Institute for Occupational Health.*

*For all companies, there are new requirements surrounding the return to work of an employee who has tested positive for Covid-19.*
According to the new regulations, workers diagnosed with Covid-19 are only allowed to return to work (without requiring viral testing) if they have completed ten days of isolation from the onset of symptoms – but only if the employee had a mild case of infection, which didn’t require hospitalisation. If the employee had a severe case, and required supplemental oxygen or hospitalisation, they may only return 10 days from the date of achieving “clinical stability”. They may only return earlier if medical evaluation confirmed their fitness to work.


The employers must closely monitor the worker for symptoms on return to work, and the workers must wear a surgical mask for 21 days from the date of diagnosis, the new rules state.


*There are also new periods of monitoring and quarantine for different levels of risk.*
If a worker has been in contact in the workplace with another worker who has been diagnosed with Covid-19, the employer must assess that worker's exposure in accordance with the Department of Health's Guidelines to determine whether there was a high or low risk of transmission between the workers. 

If there is a low-risk exposure, the employer may permit the worker to continue working using a cloth mask, but the worker's symptoms for 10 days must be monitored from the first contact.

If there is a high-risk exposure, workers must remain in quarantine for 10 days and the employer of that worker must place the worker on sick leave. If the worker remains asymptomatic, no further testing is required before he or she returns to work.

Health workers must only remain in quarantine for 7 days in case of a high-risk exposure - or with the agreement of the worker, 5 days. 


*There are more details about the dispute resolution process for employees who refuse to work.*
The new regulations outline in more detail what happens if a worker refuses to perform any work “if circumstances arise which, with reasonable justification” appear to pose an “imminent and serious” risk of their exposure to Covid-19.

The employee who has refused to perform work must notify the employer of the reason for the refusal. The employer - after consultation with the compliance officer and the health and safety committee or, if there is no committee, a health and safety representative – must then endeavour to resolve “any issue that may arise” from the refusal.

If the employer disagrees with the refusal, a local government health and safety inspector must be alerted within 24 hours. The inspector must then advise the employee and the employer in resolving the issue.

No person may threaten to take any action against an employee if he or she refused to work for fear of contracting Covid-19 – and they also can’t be dismissed, disciplined, prejudiced or harassed.

If there is a dispute, the employee may refer the dispute to the Commission for Conciliation, Mediation and Arbitration or an accredited bargaining council."

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

*South Africa’s state of disaster is set to end this week – but another extension looms*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...-to-end-this-week-but-another-extension-looms
12 Oct. 2020

"Cooperative Governance and Traditional Affairs (Cogta) minister Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma will likely extend the national state of disaster by another month this week, as government relies on the regulations to deal with the ongoing coronavirus pandemic...

The current extension will end on Thursday, 15 October. However, with the country still sitting with over 50,000 active cases of Covid-19, and over 1,000 new infections every day, it is very likely that the Dlamini-Zuma will again extend the state of disaster..."

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Johnson & Johnson just paused its Covid vaccine trial after an 'unexplained illness'*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/johnson-and-johnson-coronavirus-vaccine-trial-paused-2020-10
13 Oct. 2020

"Johnson & Johnson said Monday that it had temporarily halted its coronavirus vaccine trials after a participant experienced an unexplained illness, the second major setback to hit a late-stage test of a coronavirus immunization.

The pharma giant said it paused all further dosing in the trials after a participant fell ill. The pause in the trial, which is aiming to enroll 60,000 people to determine if the vaccine is safe and effective, was first reported by Stat News' Matthew Herper. 

J&J said the participant's illness is being reviewed by an independent board as well as by company doctors. The company didn't share more information about the nature of the illness, citing patient privacy...

A coronavirus vaccine trial from British drugmaker AstraZeneca is facing a similar setback. In September, AstraZeneca paused the trial after a participant had a potential adverse reaction. The UK arm of the trial has resumed, though the US portion of the trial is still paused and being investigated further by the US Food and Drug Administration.

Other late-stage vaccine trials from Pfizer and Moderna are underway, and they could yield results this year.

J&J, the world's largest healthcare company, started its late-stage trial in September to determine whether the shot can prevent COVID-19. The trial is also designed to provide information about whether the vaccine is safe to administer to potentially millions of people.

The trial had initially expected to yield early results by the end of 2020. Depending on how long the trial is paused, the findings could be delayed. J&J didn't provide any information about the length of the pause."

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Working from home? You can still be fired for drinking on the job*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/work-from-home-alcohol-drinking-drugs-substances-2020-10
12 Oct. 2020

"It may be tempting to reward yourself with an afternoon drink between Zoom sessions while working from home, but think twice before reaching for that glass while you are still on the clock, a legal expert warns. 

While "WFH" has become the new normal for many as a result of the coronavirus pandemic, just because your employer may not physically be able to see you, labour laws and company policies still apply - and that includes the consumption of alcohol and drugs while on the clock, according to Aadil Patel, national head of the employment law practice at Cliffe Dekker Hofmeyr. 

Being drunk at work constitutes misconduct and an employee can be dismissed, however, employers must have an alcohol (and drug abuse) policy which is communicated to all its employees. 

“Management is responsible for putting policies in place, not just for consumption on the premises – policies can extend to behaviour off company premises, during working hours in the event that it impacts the employee’s ability to do their job. Policies should not be limited to the consumption of alcohol, and should include any substance that prevents one from doing their duties, such as cannabis for example,” says Patel.

According to Patel, the Occupational Health and Safety Act states that “no person at a workplace shall be under the influence of or have in his or her possession or partake of or offer any other person intoxicating liquor or drugs”...

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/finance/440095/tax-hikes-proposed-for-south-africa/

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/finance/440095/tax-hikes-proposed-for-south-africa/



This should be in the Dirty Lols thread. Because thats a lot of dirty words.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

And the Covidiots start to surface. "Corona is mos gone, lekker level 1!" 

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...stigation-over-covid-19-super-spreader-event/

"The schools said partying at crowded nightclubs with no masks worn has put pupils at high risk of contracting Covid-19."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Interesting read:
*Totally Under Control — how the United States (and South Africa) screwed up the coronavirus response*
https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...rica-screwed-up-the-coronavirus-response/amp/

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

*Mkhize wants powers to restrict citizens' behaviour and movements beyond a state of disaster *
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...movements-beyond-a-state-of-disaster-20201014



W O W

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> This is going to raise eyebrows !
> *Taxpayers to foot the bill for proposed R243 billion universal income programme in South Africa*
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...gramme-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter
> 
> An economic recovery program, which is due to be presented by president Cyril Ramaphosa this week, indicates that government is considering the introduction of a basic income-grant.
> 
> The more than 100-page document, which has been seen by Bloomberg, indicates that the introduction of a basic-income grant could cost R243 billion a year and would necessitate tax increases.


Daylight robbery

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## fbb1964

ARYANTO said:


> *A presentation has been prepared for Gauteng premier David Makhura by the provincial treasury’s audit services which reportedly reveals the following*:
> 
> 
> R4.5 million was paid to companies that did not supply any goods
> R5 million was paid to companies to deliver PPE even though the department had not contracts with them.
> R12 million worth of goods were delivered before the issue of purchase orders.
> R82 million worth of goods were ordered from companies that were not registered with the Treasury’s central supplier database.
> R239 million worth of goods and services were ordered from companies that were not tax-compliant and whose bank accounts had not been verified.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/government/363310-gauteng-covid-19-corruption-crackdown.html

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Timwis

After being forced to close again due to the UK's government new local lockdown 3 tier system a pub in the Northwest of England has changed it's name and all signage to show their feelings of the situation!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Government will force ISPs to crack down on piracy in South Africa
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/inte...cy-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter
''The South African government plans to introduce legislation that places responsibilities on
 Internet service providers (ISPs) to help fight copyright infringement online.''

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Government will force ISPs to crack down on piracy in South Africa
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/inte...cy-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter
> ''The South African government plans to introduce legislation that places responsibilities on
> Internet service providers (ISPs) to help fight copyright infringement online.''


Are we saying goodbye to streaming? That's what VPNs were made for

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> Are we saying goodbye to streaming? That's what VPNs were made for


Totally agree , I will not be silenced

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Government has updated South Africa’s land expropriation bill – here’s what you need to know*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/pro...-what-you-need-to-know/?utm_source=newsletter
'
*When can land be expropriated? *

One of the key focuses of the bill are the circumstances when land may be expropriated without compensation. This includes:

Where the land is not being used and the owner’s main purpose is not to develop the land or use it to generate income, but to benefit from an appreciation of its market value;

Where an organ of state holds land that it is not using for its core functions and is not reasonably likely to require the land for its future activities in that regard, and the organ of state acquired the land for no consideration;

Where an owner has abandoned the land by failing to exercise control over it – notwithstanding registration of ownership in terms of the Deeds Registries Act;

Where the market value of the land is equivalent to, or less than, the present value of direct state investment or subsidy in the acquisition and beneficial capital improvement of the land;

When the nature or condition of the property poses a health, safety or physical risk to persons or other property.''
'

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

And here is the joke of the day :
*South Africa needs to find another R6 billion for Covid grant: Mboweni*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...d-another-r6-billion-for-covid-grant-mboweni/

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

IF you haven't heard enough bull sxit for one day....
[Guess this doesn't include my R100 bribe already payable ?]
*New traffic rules say you must now pay an extra R100 when fined*
The Administrative Adjudication of Road Traffic Offences (Aarto) Act has introduced a new “infringement penalty levy” of R100 which is payable on every infringement committed. 

While this levy is not new – it was contained in the Aarto Act signed into law in August 2019 – it was once again highlighted in the recently published information related to the Aarto regulations.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...ra-r100-when-fined.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

https://www.news24.com/news24/South...-and-wife-test-positive-for-covid-19-20201018

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Stranger

The Boomtown Rats song _I Don’t Like Mondays_ was inspired by a shooting spree in America by killer Brenda Spencer. When questioned by the police about her motivations for the murder spree she answered ‘I don’t like Mondays.’

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

Stranger said:


> The Boomtown Rats song _I Don’t Like Mondays_ was inspired by a shooting spree in America by killer Brenda Spencer. When questioned by the police about her motivations for the murder spree she answered ‘I don’t like Mondays.’




Seems like a valid reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Does anyone know @Dubz personally. I am missing him in the birthday thread. Haven't seen any posts either.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> Does anyone know @Dubz personally. I am missing him in the birthday thread. Haven't seen any posts either.


@Christos ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Room Fogger said:


> @Christos ?


Last seen Friday at 6am. No idea where he has gone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## fbb1964

Something a little more light hearted for this covid lockdowns the mental health problems have sky rocketed with these ongoing lockdowns still in force in Australia. Let's just say people are past the point of being gat vol.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...ate-members-call-for-magashules-head-20201019

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa has run out of money and the only way to resolve this problem is to cut back on state spending, which is politically very difficult to do.*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...s-run-out-of-money.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

The previous list of high-risk had 60 countries. Down to 22 at the mo.

Here’s the updated list of *high-risk countries that can’t travel to South Africa*

Argentina
Bangladesh
Belgium
Brazil
Canada
Chile
Colombia
France
Germany
India
Indonesia
Iran
Iraq
Italy
Mexico
Netherlands
Peru
Philippines
Russia
Spain
United Kingdom
USA

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa’s new number plates are a waste of money – Expert*
The government’s plan to introduce new motor vehicle licence plates will be a waste of money, according to Justice Project SA chairperson Howard Dembovsky.
This follows after Transport Director-General Alec Moemi said that the government planned to introduce new number plates with microdot technology.
Jamie McKane19 October 2020
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...te-of-money-expert.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*137TB in a month – South Africa’s biggest lockdown bandwidth hog*
[Wonder where he\she stored all this d/loaded content ? - I have 3 x 2 TB and 2 x 1 TB ext. hard drives ...]
*https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tele...down-bandwidth-hog.html?utm_source=newsletter*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> *137TB in a month – South Africa’s biggest lockdown bandwidth hog*
> [Wonder where he\she stored all this d/loaded content ? - I have 3 x 2 TB and 2 x 1 TB ext. hard drives ...]
> *https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tele...down-bandwidth-hog.html?utm_source=newsletter*



Probably 4k streaming and gaming 

Most people don't store in drives these days. 

Uncapped net means people re-stream the same things over and over

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

I play Steam games constantly in multi mode but have never used that much, I store music and series on my hard drives and use Cloud storage .
Streaming Netflix too , this person must have a lot of kids ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

ARYANTO said:


> *137TB in a month – South Africa’s biggest lockdown bandwidth hog*
> [Wonder where he\she stored all this d/loaded content ? - I have 3 x 2 TB and 2 x 1 TB ext. hard drives ...]
> *https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tele...down-bandwidth-hog.html?utm_source=newsletter*



I am so glad there are local people backing up the internet for us in case we lose our international connectivity...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz

M.Adhir said:


> Probably 4k streaming and gaming
> 
> Most people don't store in drives these days.
> 
> Uncapped net means people re-stream the same things over and over



Netflix at some point estimated a 7GB per Hour for 4K streaming, so 168G for a day. Some others sites reckon 14GB an hour for 4K, so 336GB / day worst case. Even at 14GB an hour, to stream 4K 24/7 for 365 days should get you to around 122640GB / Year (~ 119.77 TB / year). Still far less than this amount just for a single month.
To hit 137TB in a month means you are downloading (using) around 190 GB per hour, 24/7 for the whole month. 1.6 Petabytes per year in total if you are allowed continue along that trend.

I see the usage for this user unfortunately dwindled down in the following months, likely battling to find more cloud storage for all their internet backups. Either that, or someone mentioned something about Fair Usage Policies to them.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz

ARYANTO said:


> I play Steam games constantly in multi mode but have never used that much, I store music and series on my hard drives and use Cloud storage .
> Streaming Netflix too , this person must have a lot of kids ...



My highest monthly usage EVER was 717GB in August, which likely included an MS Flight Sim 2020 download on release day as well.
Seems like I am merely an amateur compared to some guys out there

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> *137TB in a month – South Africa’s biggest lockdown bandwidth hog*
> [Wonder where he\she stored all this d/loaded content ? - I have 3 x 2 TB and 2 x 1 TB ext. hard drives ...]
> *https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tele...down-bandwidth-hog.html?utm_source=newsletter*



Sjoe! Is there that much time in a month to use that much Data.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## NecroticAngel

https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...ing-and-a-100-ban-on-smoking-in-public-areas/

Reactions: Informative 10


----------



## ARYANTO

NecroticAngel said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...ing-and-a-100-ban-on-smoking-in-public-areas/


QUOTED
''The bill is expected to further regulate the use, marketing and sales of e-cigarettes or vapes in South Africa, with these products currently operating in a vacuum.
Government has also indicated that it plans to introduce further restrictions around the smoking of cigarettes in public places.

Deputy health minister Joe Phaahla said in May that government was in process of finalising the bill which will allow it to *impose *a 100% ban on smoking in public areas.''

Kopdoek's new anthem
''I'm gonna getcha; it's a matter of fact
(I'm gonna getcha)
I'm gonna getcha, don'tcha worry 'bout that
(Yeah, you can betcha)
You can bet your bottom dollar ''
Shania Twain

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## fbb1964

Covid 19 reality check as featured on Sky News yesterday.

https://www.skynews.com.au/details/...NDp3enqtGU0S5ry3NSZp6v4YNDxmc5t8aAhmxEALw_wcB

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## fbb1964

NecroticAngel said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...ing-and-a-100-ban-on-smoking-in-public-areas/


the good news. i see the word regulate not the word ban. let's see what the actual bill looks like when it's announced. any additional details available on this planned bill perhaps? im following this with great interest as I really really hope the vapers in SA don't ever have to go through this postponed vape nic ban crap as in AU.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa’s new traffic laws will be “too frightening to imagine”*
If South Africa’s new traffic laws are implemented next year, the injustices they will cause will be too frightening to imagine.

This is the view of Justice Project South Africa (JPSA) head Howard Dembovsky, who publicly endorsed a submission made by the Automobile Association of South Africa (AA) criticising the latest draft Administrative Adjudication of Road Traffic Offences (AARTO) regulations.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...-laws-will-be-too-frightening-to-imagine.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Morning combo with some pistachio flavoured Persian Cake from ADV!

Reactions: Winner 10 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Asking Netflix and DStv to collect TV license fees a “crazy suggestion”*
The South African Broadcasting Corporation’s (SABC) plan to *ask Netflix and MultiChoice to collect TV license fees* has been dismissed as unrealistic by experts.

Deputy Communications Minister Pinky Kekana has recently said the expanded definition of a TV licence is outdated and needs to be adjusted to current realities.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...a-crazy-suggestion.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

View attachment 211544

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 9


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

What are your thoughts on this? 
https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_6203093698001

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Stranger

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> What are your thoughts on this?
> https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_6203093698001



I think hindsight is a wonderful thing. This virus is novel (*adjective*. of a new and unusual kind; different from anything seen or known before), and even now they don't understand it. So it is OK to say, we need not have done this or that, but the real fact is no one really knows, even now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> I think hindsight is a wonderful thing. This virus is novel (*adjective*. of a new and unusual kind; different from anything seen or known before), and even now they don't understand it. So it is OK to say, we need not have done this or that, but the real fact is no one really knows, even now.



I agree wholeheartedly on 20-20 vision after the fact, and certainly we could do with more cleanliness in the world, which we had imposed on us, (_I have long remarked on how many people don't wash their hands after visiting toilets, so on a level that was a godsend_), however with what we now know, should we not be changing our strategy, (aka lockdowns)?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger

Indeed we should, but what should be happening will be more difficult to achieve. People don't do as they are asked to do. The UK as an example were asked to wear masks, they shouted civil liberty and the cases got worse. People were asked, protect the elderly and that never happened. I practice social distancing and three times now I have had to ask people to give me my space.

A big part of the problem is us and the fact that common sense is not so common anymore. There is no app for that.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

I guess you're right, the only reason we need defined rules, regulations, policies and process is because the greater majority seem to be inherently dishonest and doff ... with common sense far from common

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Stranger

So Mr Alan Jones can now gloat and say "I told you so"

I would ask him, "How did you know" I will bet you I get a bullshit answer.

We need a vaccine that works and then we will have a new normal. Along with our flu vaccine, we will have our Covid one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> What are your thoughts on this?
> https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_6203093698001



Well considering pandemic is typically considered to be when an epidemic disease is present in the majority of the world , I think he's an idiot.

Also again another guy who thinks you can take the deaths from the disease and divide it by the total populace to get the mortality of the disease, so again straw man maths.

The reason we haven't seen this reaction before is that we're pretty familiar with treatment of other diseases, the damage they inflict and the resulting recovery. I mean hell they firmly believe they may have helped kill the initial critical patients with the wrong treatments. We are barely in to year one of this disease, they've only recently started to formulate a treatment plan for severe cases, they are still milling through the information.

Since this disease causes damage in hearts and brains we are yet to even see the long term effects of being infected, so the other quote in that article is either cherry picked or ignorant.

Locking down wasn't the issue, prolonged lock downs with no strategy and looting of funds was the problem, China locked down hard as hell and they took quite a military approach to it, but they have recovered.

Sweden keeps getting cited as like this stellar example of no lockdown, they had one of the highest mortality rates per capita of the disease, still got hammered economically, their head epidemiologist even said it probably wasn't the best idea, and it's once again getting rising infections. There is no such thing as herd immunity, it's confirmed with genetic tracing that reinfection is a possibility and there has even been death from reinfection confirmed.

TLDR; Lockdowns weren't the issue, the way they were implemented and the free for all stealing was. People are obsessing over "should haves" instead of what the lessons learnt really are, globally our leaders are poor and there are many people in positions who are not qualified to be there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 5


----------



## fbb1964

See here's the thing about Alan Jones. Like him or hate him it doesn't really matter. He speaks up about stuff. A lot of stuff not just covid. That's what a journalist is suppose to do. Which says a lot more than the main stream media propoganda bs being peddled to the public. And that's what's needed for people to be able to form their own opinions perhaps. I don't personally agree with all he says too but the fact that he speaks up and sometimes against the burocratic govt and unelected health burocrats are a good thing. Funny how they enjoy their new found limitless power trip and their personal income not being affected one bit since covid started. They still get paid in full despite the strict lockdowns imposed on the rest of the public sector.
That's called journalism not the same same fear and alarmism parrot crap peddled by main stream media continually. The far left really hate Alan Jones because he says things they don't want to hear. Remember this is the far left narrative. Anything other than their own view and narrative, especially the government narrative, needs to be shut down immediately and are not allowed to be discussed. He gets people talking and questioning stuff and that is a good thing. Unless it's much easier to drink the popular koolade being dished out obviously.

As the old saying goes. The enemy of my enemy is my friend. The sooner people realise that govt is not your friend the better.

This was he's reporting on vaping in AU.

*Government is using ‘appalling justification’ to ban vaping*
22/09/2020|7min


Sky News host Alan Jones says the idea vaping could become illegal without a prescription under the grounds it may be defined as a drug of abuse is an appalling justification on the government’s part. The Therapeutic Goods Administration on Wednesday will hand down a draft of guidelines in relation to vaping nicotine liquid, it is expected the federal Coalition will classify vaping as a drug of abuse. This would mean vaping nicotine liquid will be illegal without a prescription and those who are found in possession without a prescription would be prosecuted. “Whatever you might think of vaping, I find that kind of justification appalling,” Mr Jones said. “The loser in this is the vaper who will return to being a smoker. “The winner is the government, which makes far more money from smokers than tobacco companies.” Mr Jones spoke with Emeritus Professor Ross Fitzgerald about the issue. “The evidence strongly suggests that actually – up to now – the most successful way to stop people smoking cigarettes is vaping,” Professor Fitzgerald said. “Why should we move along the path of prohibition when there’s clear evidence that vaping is much less harmful than cigarettes and helps a lot of people stop smoking.”

Link below to the news video report re vaping..

https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_6193363711001

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## fbb1964



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> What are your thoughts on this?
> https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_6203093698001



Mr Jones got a few things wrong.

This graph of England and all countries show a similar trend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO

I suggest we start stocking up again at Tops and vape shops ...
*Second hard lockdown concerns in South Africa*
Sihle Zikalala recently *raised concerns about a second hard lockdown* in South Africa unless there is a decline in the number of new COVID-19 cases.

“Looking at the statistics, we can now safely say that we are definitely going back into a hard lockdown if there is no urgent and drastic change in behaviour,” Zikalala said.

His comments followed a steady rise in new COVID-19 infections in recent weeks, which raised concerns about a second wave.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...ns-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Joke of the day
''The SABC is planning to launch both video and audio streaming services, bringing it in direct competition with international services like Netflix and Spotify.''
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...streaming-services.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10 | Informative 2


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> Joke of the day
> ''The SABC is planning to launch both video and audio streaming services, bringing it in direct competition with international services like Netflix and Spotify.''
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...streaming-services.html?utm_source=newsletter



They just need a cover (/reason) to start harassing everyone with some form of internet connection for the TV-licence fees.

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## Feliks Karp

*SANDF hid R200m expenditure on ‘Covid’ drug it can’t use*
https://mg.co.za/article/2020-10-22-b-sandf-hid-r200m-expenditure-on-covid-drug-it-cant-use/

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> I suggest we start stocking up again at Tops and vape shops ...
> *Second hard lockdown concerns in South Africa*
> Sihle Zikalala recently *raised concerns about a second hard lockdown* in South Africa unless there is a decline in the number of new COVID-19 cases.
> 
> “Looking at the statistics, we can now safely say that we are definitely going back into a hard lockdown if there is no urgent and drastic change in behaviour,” Zikalala said.
> 
> His comments followed a steady rise in new COVID-19 infections in recent weeks, which raised concerns about a second wave.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...ns-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter




I'd love to know what the health minister and his wife were doing to catch SARS-COV-02 since the rest of us are being so naughty and not following their shining examples.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Just a reminder:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 5


----------



## alex1501

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just a reminder:



You are wrong, it goes like this:

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 9


----------



## ARYANTO

I officially resigned yesterday , I can't cope with this one /two day a week work - going to get my provident fund money and do my own thing .
I am tired of hearing how bad it is ''there outside'' I have been outside since March and just had enough .

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> I officially resigned yesterday , I can't cope with this one /two day a week work - going to get my provident fund money and do my own thing .
> I am tired of hearing how bad it is ''there outside'' I have been outside since March and just had enough .


Bold move @ARYANTO !!! Good luck with whatever you take on next! Your mind is the only limit of your capabilities!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> I officially resigned yesterday , I can't cope with this one /two day a week work - going to get my provident fund money and do my own thing .
> I am tired of hearing how bad it is ''there outside'' I have been outside since March and just had enough .


It takes courage to do that. Wishing you all of the best in your next endeavour!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Now is the time to become Mr Miser, cut back on everything until such time as you get an income stream again. Good luck

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> I officially resigned yesterday , I can't cope with this one /two day a week work - going to get my provident fund money and do my own thing .
> I am tired of hearing how bad it is ''there outside'' I have been outside since March and just had enough .



All the best @ARYANTO. Keep a sober mind and think things well through and you will be back on your feet in no time. If I wasn't married with kids I would have done the same long ago.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## AKS

ARYANTO said:


> I officially resigned yesterday , I can't cope with this one /two day a week work - going to get my provident fund money and do my own thing .
> I am tired of hearing how bad it is ''there outside'' I have been outside since March and just had enough .


All the best to you @ARYANTO ,wishing you every success.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> I officially resigned yesterday , I can't cope with this one /two day a week work - going to get my provident fund money and do my own thing .
> I am tired of hearing how bad it is ''there outside'' I have been outside since March and just had enough .



Good luck @ARYANTO , you can do it. 

P.S.
If you hit a snag, just open a consulting firm, 
or start something like "Jabberwocky Project".

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

good luck @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Innovative ? Aryanto negotiated a deal with management to work as an independent contractor [details to be finalized over the weekend]
At a slightly higher rate than my current salary - thus so avoiding short time and possible retrenchment w/o package early 2021 - Seeing that I am already busy in the letting/re letting market , I will focus more and more on that aspect .The money that I will receive from my provident will be partially be invested .I know it's a BOLD move but want the money out of the fund, before it get annexed like in Zim [as you know there is already talks about prov/pension funds ...]

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Great infographic about aerosols:

https://english.elpais.com/society/...he-coronavirus-is-spread-through-the-air.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*The plan to save the South African economy*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...th-african-economy.html?utm_source=newsletter
''One of the key areas that Mboweni seeks to drive an improved economy is through a three-year wage freeze for the public sector.''

Can you imagine the chaos ? Public service will totally disappear ,seeing that they do the ABSOLUTE minimum at this stage already.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

And here we go for round ??
*Tito Mboweni announces R10.5 billion SAA allocation*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...i-announces-r10-5-billion-saa-allocation.html

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Good luck @ARYANTO hope everything works out great for you. 
Not easy to do your own thing its more work and harder but that is where you make it or break it keep strong and go to the max bud.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Can't they just shut this thing down to the benefit if the public? 
https://businesstech.co.za/news/med...cences-for-smartphones-tablets-and-computers/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Can't they just shut this thing down to the benefit if the public?
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/med...cences-for-smartphones-tablets-and-computers/


It is getting out of hand... what is next, PC's, Laptops, Consoles, Handheld Consoles, Tamagotchi's, Smart Watches.... you are going to need a TV license to buy the tabloids that have a TV Program Schedule in it...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

ARYANTO said:


> I officially resigned yesterday , I can't cope with this one /two day a week work - going to get my provident fund money and do my own thing .
> I am tired of hearing how bad it is ''there outside'' I have been outside since March and just had enough .


Good luck my friend!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> I officially resigned yesterday , I can't cope with this one /two day a week work - going to get my provident fund money and do my own thing .
> I am tired of hearing how bad it is ''there outside'' I have been outside since March and just had enough .



Wishing you the best with whichever road you take @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> What are your thoughts on this?
> https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_6203093698001


I count his opinion as valid.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Stranger said:


> Indeed we should, but what should be happening will be more difficult to achieve. People don't do as they are asked to do. The UK as an example were asked to wear masks, they shouted civil liberty and the cases got worse. People were asked, protect the elderly and that never happened. I practice social distancing and three times now I have had to ask people to give me my space.
> 
> A big part of the problem is us and the fact that common sense is not so common anymore. There is no app for that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

@ARYANTO don't hold back bro. Good luck and all the best for the future.
Go all out and be successfull!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Grand Guru said:


> Can't they just shut this thing down to the benefit if the public?
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/med...cences-for-smartphones-tablets-and-computers/





> “One of the recommendations that we made was that the definition of a television set as it stands in the legislation needs to be changed (and) expanded to take into account how the media has converged, changed and made room for content to be consumed through other devices,” she said.



What they also need to realize is that the TV License in it's original form was to pay for, or at least subsidize, the creation of and licensing of content, as well as the support required for their infrastructure to send out that signal. The majority of the income was derived from advertising. They have dismally failed to create any new content worth watching in the last 25 years in my opinion, and half the stuff they do broadcast are just reruns of content that most of us saw in our younger years anyway. Nobody is interested in watching ads or infomercial channels, and you are already flooded with more than you can handle in print and online services anyway.

They have no claim to the rights of any other media that we consume online, and we do not receive it by relying on their infrastructure either. We already pay for the service that delivers that 'signal'. They should just face facts and kill it off while they can, instead of trying to find another way to waste money like they have done so many times with SAA. If they can compete with any other content creator, they should be able to charge for the service they provide, as people would happily pay for something they rate as worth subscribing to.

I have subsidized them long enough while being a Multichoice subscriber and yet not tuning in to a single one of the 'SABC' channels. It would be better to take this bright idea and shove ... uhm, hide it where the sun don't shine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## fbb1964

Resistance said:


> I count his opinion as valid.


Alan Jones reporting on South African farmers. Not the best quality video unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

fbb1964 said:


> Alan Jones reporting on South African farmers. Not the best quality video unfortunately.



Maybe one day they'll consider me for immigration as well ,for now I don't meet any of the criteria he mentions.
Maybe just the hard worker part!

Reactions: Like 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance

fbb1964 said:


> Alan Jones reporting on South African farmers. Not the best quality video unfortunately.



Sad these things that's happening here, Really!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru

I personally think we should prepare the kids for a return to stone age...
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tec...outh-africa-including-new-subjects-and-tests/

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Our monthly SPCA market is back in full swing. Got myself 3 books, some lekker samosas for lunch and 2 bags of chevra!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Timwis

Virus out of control in the UK so as from Thursday England go back into national full lockdown initially for 4 weeks but last time it was initially 3 weeks but ended up being over 3 months!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 13


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 9


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO

*FNB warns of ‘screen scraping’ scam targeting customers*
''Shunmugam said there are various examples of screen-scraping, but possibly the most widely used is when a third party, like an online payment service provider or a digital budgeting app, gets customers to enter their online banking details to access their banking profiles and complete a purchase for them, or provide them with information or guidance about their financial habits.''
https://businesstech.co.za/news/ban...am-targeting-customers/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru

This made me smile
https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...ce-baby-in-the-beat-of-your-nec-of-the-woods/

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

The Automobile Association says motorists can expect petrol and diesel prices to fall in the first week of November 2020. 
The current data shows the price of petrol will drop by about *27 cents* a litre, with diesel set to fall by around *11 cents* a litre.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> The Automobile Association says motorists can expect petrol and diesel prices to fall in the first week of November 2020.
> The current data shows the price of petrol will drop by about *27 cents* a litre, with diesel set to fall by around *11 cents* a litre.


So what they're saying is we should expect a 31cents increase by month end

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *FNB warns of ‘screen scraping’ scam targeting customers*
> ''Shunmugam said there are various examples of screen-scraping, but possibly the most widely used is when a third party, like an online payment service provider or a digital budgeting app, gets customers to enter their online banking details to access their banking profiles and complete a purchase for them, or provide them with information or guidance about their financial habits.''
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/ban...am-targeting-customers/?utm_source=newsletter



Within minutes of paying for an online vape order, using Instant EFT, I received an email from FNB warning me of the danger.

How does one pay then? 

Payfast:
I could deposit money into a Payfast account, but a year or so ago, there were problems with Payfast accepting payments for anything to do with vaping. And if that happens again? I would then have to fight with Payfast for a withdrawal of funds in my Paypal account. Has anyone ever done this?

EFT:
The safest, but then one has to wait until funds have cleared before the order is dispatched.

Snapscan or Zapper:
The best - when you can fnd someone who offers it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> Within minutes of paying for an online vape order, using Instant EFT, I received an email from FNB warning me of the danger.
> 
> How does one pay then?
> 
> Payfast:
> I could deposit money into a Payfast account, but a year or so ago, there were problems with Payfast accepting payments for anything to do with vaping. And if that happens again? I would then have to fight with Payfast for a withdrawal of funds in my Paypal account. Has anyone ever done this?
> 
> EFT:
> The safest, but then one has to wait until funds have cleared before the order is dispatched.
> 
> Snapscan or Zapper:
> The best - when you can fnd someone who offers it!




Honestly? Most ways are unsafe. Got my card cloned, not even using the chip (I dont tap), but luckily my card has a R1 limit on web purchases, and the person tried to buy something off an app and it got declined, the only way they got this done is by reading the chip (it has the CVV numbers in it).

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## fbb1964

Simple mampoer, freeze filtered..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 6 | Winner 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO

October the 3rd 2018 - Brother in law's party at Greensleeves JHB
''Earl Aryanto thanks one of his knights for his bravery defending the Baronies .

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*MultiChoice is very greedy and disliked, which will come back to bite it – Analyst*
MultiChoice did not directly respond to Gilmour’s statement that the company is greedy and disliked.

A MultiChoice spokesperson told MyBroadband it is not their policy to comment on the personal views of third parties, including market commentators and analysts.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...to-bite-it-analyst.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*November petrol prices *

*Petrol 95:* 27 cents per litre decrease;
*Petrol 93*: 27 cents per litre decrease;
*Diesel 0.05%*: 12 cents per litre decrease;
*Diesel 0.005%:* 11 cents per litre decrease;
*Illuminating Paraffin:* 15 cents per litre increase

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*SABC plan for Netflix viewers paying TV licences could turn out like e-tolls*
*Jamie McKane3 November 2020
The SABC’s proposal to get companies Netflix and MultiChoice to collect licence fees on its behalf will have significant legal challenges and could be met with the same resistance as the e-tolls scheme.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...n-out-like-e-tolls.html?utm_source=newsletter
 
  

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 9


----------



## ARYANTO

I know most of us is into ''kaalvoet, shorts en t hemp''
But when we dress up , we do .
HERE IS SOME POINTERS what *NOT* to wear
[things to avoid / pass to the garden dude's direction.]

Embroidery on Clothing - you are not a cowboy , country singer or matador , if it's the POLO logo it is fine , nothing extra.
Chain Wallets- unless you are the biker / outlaw type , it may deter tsotsi's but does nothing for style.
Man bun -a traditional haircut in Medieval Japan – most commonly used by Samurai .The man bun has garnered a reputation of belonging to pretentious, overly-sensitive men.
Skinny jeans -Throw away and pick something that matches your body type.
Track suits -Unless you are going for a run or looking to get some exercise in, forgo it entirely.
Sagging pants - [Something I detest] -Prisoners were not given belts, resulting in sagging trousers and a habit carried on by these men well after their release.
Worn-Out Belts - Leather belts get worn out after a while thanks to the constant pressure inflicted by the buckle. It's important to keep up with a fresh new belt because if not, people will notice .
Popped collars -You know it if you've seen Scarface. Popped collars were staples of the 1980s… but not anymore , so keep those collars beneath the jacket.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...-access-big-pool-of-liquidity-for-investment/

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...-access-big-pool-of-liquidity-for-investment/


'After six months of talking with the private sector and banking institutions, *government is now in talks with pension fund managers * around possible infrastructure investment in the country, says Dr Kgosientsho Ramokgopa, head of the Investment and Infrastructure Office in the Presidency.''

...And THAT ,ladies and gentlemen, is why Aryanto resigned his job - I just KNEW this was going to happen.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

ARYANTO said:


> Track suits -Unless you are going for a run or looking to get some exercise in, forgo it entirely.


How do you identify the bride at a Boksburg wedding?


She’s the one in the white tracksuit.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Raindance said:


> How do you identify the bride at a Boksburg wedding?
> 
> 
> She’s the one in the white tracksuit.
> 
> Regards


Skerp , jy het my laat uitbars van die lag !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Had a visit tonight from a great friend and it changed my whole year, a present that I do not have enough words to say thank you for!


The “Ice Queen” now lives under my roof! There are no words to describe the feeling, thank you again @antonherbst , can’t wait to get a build going and I will pamper her and enjoy the company for years to come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 18


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> Within minutes of paying for an online vape order, using Instant EFT, I received an email from FNB warning me of the danger.
> 
> How does one pay then?
> 
> Payfast:
> I could deposit money into a Payfast account, but a year or so ago, there were problems with Payfast accepting payments for anything to do with vaping. And if that happens again? I would then have to fight with Payfast for a withdrawal of funds in my Paypal account. Has anyone ever done this?
> 
> EFT:
> The safest, but then one has to wait until funds have cleared before the order is dispatched.
> 
> Snapscan or Zapper:
> The best - when you can fnd someone who offers it!


If I’m not mistakes @JurgensSt at inkd vapor offers zapper.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## antonherbst

Room Fogger said:


> Had a visit tonight from a great friend and it changed my whole year, a present that I do not have enough words to say thank you for!
> View attachment 212654
> 
> The “Ice Queen” now lives under my roof! There are no words to describe the feeling, thank you again @antonherbst , can’t wait to get a build going and I will pamper her and enjoy the company for years to come.



Only a pleasure to PIF to a great friend and person in our community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Christos said:


> If I’m not mistakes @JurgensSt at inkd vapor offers zapper.


Yes I do offer Zapper as a payment option 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

In 4 hours we go back into full lockdown!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Room Fogger

Timwis said:


> In 4 hours we go back into full lockdown!


Sorry to hear that @Timwis , good luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

What is currently happening in Europe is so tragic. All the job losses, the deaths etc. I can’t wait for this year to finish.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## fbb1964

*Sky news video link below.

https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_6160192965001

SPECIAL REPORT: Inside China’s COVID Cold War with the West*
Phil Ritchie|29/05/2020|32min


Western allies have condemned China for using the smokescreen of the COVID-19 pandemic to impose a new security law in Hong Kong which violates its international commitments and threatens the "bastion of freedom". The dire warnings came from the United Kingdom, the United States, Australia and Canada as tensions between the embattled Chinese Communist Party and the west reached rock bottom. China's Foreign Minister Wang Yi says American politicians are taking China-US relations “hostage” and "pushing our two countries to the brink of a new Cold War" – and placing world stability “in jeopardy”. “It’s time for the US to give up this wishful thinking of changing China or stopping 1.4 billion people’s historic march toward modernisation,” Mr Wang warned. The joint statement from four of the Five Eyes allies said: “China’s decision to impose the new national security law on Hong Kong lies in direct conflict with its international obligations under the principles of the legally-binding, UN-registered Sino-British Joint Declaration”. “The proposed law would undermine the One Country, Two Systems framework. It also raises the prospect of prosecution in Hong Kong for political crimes, and undermines existing commitments to protect the rights of Hong Kong people. “The world’s focus on a global pandemic requires enhanced trust in governments and international cooperation. Beijing’s unprecedented move risks having the opposite effect.” China Foreign Ministry Spokesman Zhao Lijian warned his country “will take necessary counter-measures” against interference from external forces – an aggressive tactic China has wielded throughout the pandemic to suppress rising anti-China sentiment and hide its early failures. The most egregious of these was China’s twin billion-dollar trade blows in May on Australian barley and abattoirs after its ambassador issued a threat in response to the Morrison government’s call for an inquiry into the origin of the virus. As US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo put it – “the Chinese Communist Party chose to threaten Australia with economic retribution for the simple act of asking for an independent inquiry into the origins of the virus”. China initially perceived the inquiry Australia pushed, which passed the World Health Assembly unanimously, as a witch-hunt created by Washington but eventually bowed to international pressure provided its World Health Organisation “puppet” leads the review.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## THE REAPER

Grand Guru said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...-access-big-pool-of-liquidity-for-investment/


I see a lot of people getting divorced just to get half of their pension money back before this happens cause with a divorce you have to give your wife half your pension money and she has to give you half of hers lol that's one way to go about it. Not saying people should get divorced lol.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 9


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...rnings-south-africa-has-hit-its-fiscal-cliff/

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

President Cyril Ramaphosa will brief the nation next week on South Africa’s lockdown strategy around the coronavirus pandemic.

Minister in the presidency Jackson Mthembu said on Thursday (5 November) that the briefing will be based on a cabinet meeting and suggestions provided by the National Coronavirus Command Council which are to be held later this week.

Mthembu added that the cabinet was concerned that South Africans have grown increasingly indifferent in their response to the pandemic and are no longer following lockdown regulations.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...id-19-no-longer-exists/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*And to top our Friday 
*
South Africa has run out of taxpayers and capital, which is why the government is now eyeing savings to get more money.
The Treasury has already confirmed plans to change rules around financial emigration and the ability to withdraw one’s retirement funds.
One of these plans is to have a three-year lock-in period for withdrawing retirement funds, which restricts a rapid flight of capital.

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...n-out-of-taxpayers.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*What Mkhize wants you to know about a second wave of Covid-19 in South Africa*
*https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...vid-19-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter*

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*And in other news...*
*Dimension Data taken to court over alleged racism*
Andile Ngcaba is taking his former employer, Dimension Data, to court over allegations that the company paid him less than his white colleagues.
'' Ngcaba is claiming over R440 million in damages .
“His complaint is that he was not the highest-paid person at Dimension Data MEA. This complaint is without merit,” Dimension Data said.

“In his 12-year tenure at Dimension Data MEA, he received (directly and indirectly) in excess of R500 million [3 472 222 p/m]. This is significantly more than the amounts received by any other executives of Dimension Data MEA over that period.”
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...ver-alleged-racism.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

This is very serious 
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/denmark-plans-to-cull-17-million-minks-after-covid-19-mutations/

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 7


----------



## alex1501

Grand Guru said:


> This is very serious
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/denmark-plans-to-cull-17-million-minks-after-covid-19-mutations/



Today minks, tomorrow cows, chickens and pigs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Timwis

Saturday night with a drop of South African Red is becoming an habit!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> I know most of us is into ''kaalvoet, shorts en t hemp''
> But when we dress up , we do .
> HERE IS SOME POINTERS what *NOT* to wear
> [things to avoid / pass to the garden dude's direction.]
> 
> Embroidery on Clothing - you are not a cowboy , country singer or matador , if it's the POLO logo it is fine , nothing extra.
> Chain Wallets- unless you are the biker / outlaw type , it may deter tsotsi's but does nothing for style.
> Man bun -a traditional haircut in Medieval Japan – most commonly used by Samurai .The man bun has garnered a reputation of belonging to pretentious, overly-sensitive men.
> Skinny jeans -Throw away and pick something that matches your body type.
> Track suits -Unless you are going for a run or looking to get some exercise in, forgo it entirely.
> Sagging pants - [Something I detest] -Prisoners were not given belts, resulting in sagging trousers and a habit carried on by these men well after their release.
> Worn-Out Belts - Leather belts get worn out after a while thanks to the constant pressure inflicted by the buckle. It's important to keep up with a fresh new belt because if not, people will notice .
> Popped collars -You know it if you've seen Scarface. Popped collars were staples of the 1980s… but not anymore , so keep those collars beneath the jacket.


Adding, elasticated jeans. Denim jeans is not tights or what some people now call yoga pants.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Today minks, tomorrow cows, chickens and pigs.


That means our pets are also not safe anymore!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

The chart below shows the average number of coronavirus cases per day [MBB]

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 9


----------



## ARYANTO

*Telkom fixed-line bloodbath*

Telkom’s interim results for the six months ended 30 September 2020 revealed what most people expected – a big decline in fixed-line subscribers.

The company’s fixed-line subscribers dropped from 1,975,000 in September 2019 to 1,432,000 in September 2020.

This means Telkom lost 543,000 fixed-line subscribers year-on-year, which equates to a 27.5% decline in its fixed-access line customer base.
While copper theft was to blame for some of the losses, Telkom was its own worst enemy in many cases.
The company’s poor customer service and billing problems caused tremendous frustration among its users, which prompted them to look for alternatives.

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tele...xed-line-bloodbath.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa has a backlog of 320,000 driver’s licences, caused by corrupt officials*
Transport Minister Fikile Mbalula has revealed that South Africa has a backlog of 320,000 driving licence, with demand growing by 90,000 each month.

Speaking to ENCA, Mbalula said this backlog is caused by corruption among back-office staff at driving licence testing centres (DLTCs).

Over the past few weeks, many South Africans trying to renew their driving licences expressed frustration with the system.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...ers-licences-caused-by-corrupt-officials.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru

The silver lining 
https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...-ace-magashule-over-free-state-asbestos-saga/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 5


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> The silver lining
> https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...-ace-magashule-over-free-state-asbestos-saga/


Finally,and may this be the first of many more to come.
Hopefully he’ll end up in the trash and not the re-deployment outbox. The ruling party has a strong preference toward recycling rather than scrapping corrupt,criminal “comrades”.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10


----------



## ARYANTO

*Big spike in hijackings seen in South Africa – including an increase in ‘boxing’ and ‘follow the leader’ tactics*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...low-the-leader-tactics/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Finally had a great lockdown day, my step counter is on 73

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.enca.com/news/president-cyril-ramaphosa-address-nation-wednesday

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

has anybody talked to @Silver recently? He hasn't been on in a while.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> has anybody talked to @Silver recently? He hasn't been on in a while.



Did have a PM exchange with him in this week, Big Brother is watching us...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*IF* you are interested:
*New level 1 lockdown rules published – What you can and cannot do*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...-can-and-cannot-do.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 10


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa unemployment jumps 52% in the third quarter*
Stats SA has published the latest unemployment numbers for the third quarter of 2020, providing a clearer indication of how the national lockdown hammered jobs in South Africa.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...a-unemployment-jumps-52-in-the-third-quarter/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 9


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> has anybody talked to @Silver recently? He hasn't been on in a while.



Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn 

Am still here 

Just been an incredibly busy past few days on the work front - trying to get through it all.
Vape is in hand
Not a day goes by that I don't think about this wonderful community - even if I'm not active on the forum for a short while !

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 9


----------



## fbb1964



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## alex1501

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/t...e-for-coronavirus-in-the-same-day-11605294539

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## fbb1964

interesting perspective from expats located in China during the Covid pandemic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## alex1501

fbb1964 said:


> interesting perspective from expats located in China during the Covid pandemic.






All hail China...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO

Grab your money and RUN.
*3 changes coming to retirement funds in South Africa*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...-funds-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Our favourite ''First Lady'' seems to be in shxt...
*Dlamini-Zuma faces court challenge over latest lockdown extension*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...est-lockdown-extension/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 9


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape issues ‘urgent hotspot alert’ after rapid increase in Covid-19 cases*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2120306...-alert-after-rapid-increase-in-covid-19-cases
17 Nov. 2020

"The Western Cape government has issued an “urgent hotspot alert” after a rapid increase in the number of Covid-19 cases along the popular Garden Route...

“Specifically, we are concerned about the increasing number of cases in George, Knysna and Bitou,” said Winde [Western Cape Premier]. “George, which currently has 628 active cases, has the highest number of active cases in the province,” he added.

Over the past weekend, the province saw:
160 new cases in George 145 new cases in Knysna/Bitou;
41 new cases in Mossel Bay;
7 new cases in Hessequa
Due to the increasing number of positive cases, hospitalisations were also on the rise.

He asked residents and visitors of the Garden Route to continue following Covid-19 regulations such as the wearing of masks, maintaining a distance of 1.5m and avoiding gatherings.

“If you feel sick, stay at home and if you are experiencing symptoms, call the hotline on 080 928 4102 for directions and next steps.”

“On Thursday, my weekly digital press conference will specifically focus on the Garden Route and I will set out more details on our response plans for the district,” said Winde."

Reactions: Informative 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Alex Terblanche, head of Budget Business Insurance, recently noted that criminals in South Africa have locked on to a target following the popularity of online ordering in a post Covid-19 environment – couriers.

“We have noticed a spike in courier vehicle theft. In a few of these cases, the vehicles have been recovered but the goods are missing. The fact that the majority of these vans and vehicles are being taken by force or in armed robberies and hijackings is of great concern,” he said.
Massive spike in these 2 types of crimes in Gauteng
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...s-of-crimes-in-gauteng/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 9


----------



## ARYANTO

*Post Offices closed for not paying rent*
Landlords have seized equipment and kicked out the South African Post Office from their malls for not paying rent.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...or-not-paying-rent.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*The average salary at the SABC – R791,000*
The SABC’s latest annual report revealed that the average salary package at the state broadcaster is R791,000 per year – much higher than most private institutions.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...t-the-sabc-r791000.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> *The average salary at the SABC – R791,000*
> The SABC’s latest annual report revealed that the average salary package at the state broadcaster is R791,000 per year – much higher than most private institutions.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...t-the-sabc-r791000.html?utm_source=newsletter


They must shut that sh@t down

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> *The average salary at the SABC – R791,000*
> The SABC’s latest annual report revealed that the average salary package at the state broadcaster is R791,000 per year – much higher than most private institutions.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...t-the-sabc-r791000.html?utm_source=newsletter



Thats roughly R65k a month! No wonder they are going down.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 9


----------



## Adephi

@Grand Guru , you still ok there in Bloem?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO

*Government paying millions of rands to South Africans for damage caused by pothole*
Responding in a recent written parliamentary Q&A, Mbalula said that since the beginning of the 2019/20 financial year, 229 new pothole claims with a total value of R5,219,365.03 were lodged against the department.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...south-africans-for-damage-caused-by-potholes/

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*Big* shout out to @Grand Guru for taking the job as _statistics master and birthday list poster_ , still wonder what happened to @Dubz

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> *Big* shout out to @Grand Guru for taking the job as _statistics master and birthday list poster_ , still wonder what happened to @Dubz


I wonder if no one on the forum knows him personally? Maybe could let us know that everything is fine with him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Awesome photos!
https://earther.gizmodo.com/please-enjoy-these-2020-award-winning-wildlife-photos-1845715449

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

I know people who lost their sens of smell and taste for weeks!
https://www.scientificamerican.com/...vB1_UqAZd8OG_tj8TmgjMOGVQ0xrTSLmjVbWCgRLPBYk4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...-citizens-live-in-fear/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru

In case you missed some...
https://screenrant.com/best-netflix-movies-2020-rotten-tomatoes/

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

*Deep Frozen Arctic Microbes Are Waking Up*

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/deep-frozen-arctic-microbes-are-waking-up/

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> They must shut that sh@t down


Wait, what??? I need a job there first.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> I wonder if no one on the forum knows him personally? Maybe could let us know that everything is fine with him.


He's not the only one that disappeared from posting. We're just used to him being the first poster in that thread.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> Wait, what??? I need a job there first.


Even me! Just for a month or so....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> He's not the only one that disappeared from posting. We're just used to him being the first poster in that thread.


Haven't seen a few people in the past few months. Casualties of Kopdoek's disastrous ban?

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Even me! Just for a month or so....


You want to do a group application???

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> You want to do a group application???


Sorry to break it to you guys, you're all over qualified.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Sorry to break it to you guys, you're all over qualified.
> 
> Regards


That's really nice of you. At my current job my boss makes me think I'm under qualified, just so I don't iask him for a raise.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance

Resistance said:


> That's really nice of you. At my current job my boss makes me think I'm under qualified, just so I don't iask him for a raise.


Standard damagement practice. 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru

Tonight I started watching a very interesting series. Thought I should share the link to Vol 1. You can find the rest on YouTube.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Because 1 exam paper leaked is not enough
https://www.sowetanlive.co.za/news/...ches-probe-after-another-matric-paper-leaked/

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*Uber Pass launched in South Africa – R100 per month*
The Uber Pass plan is priced at R99.99 per month, and includes the following:


10% off 45 UberX, XL, Connect, and Go rides to a maximum of 45 total rides per month
15% off Uber Black and Van to a maximum of 45 total rides per month
Free delivery and 5% off total basket on Eats orders (including groceries) over R80 or above up to a maximum of 30 deliveries per month, where available
ttps://mybroadband.co.za/news/motoring/377021-uber-pass-launched-in-south-africa-r100-per-month.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*Just got this...from Creme de vape -UK [What next ?]*
''
Over the last few weeks, PayPal has been busy shutting down PayPal accounts associated with Vape companies. Today it was our turn, after 11 years using their services, they shut down our account without warning!

Fortunately, we'd already been preparing an alternative payment option which we were able to launch within hours of PayPal closing our account.

Our new card payment option cannot be used by individuals in the United States so our valued American customers will need to pay for their order via a bank transfer. We highly recommend Transferwise for secure international bank transfers. Their service is quicker, with lower fees and much better exchange rates than PayPal and most banks and card providers. Ensure you pay the total in GBP (British Pounds).

Don't hesitate to Contact Us if you have any issues using the new card payment option, or setting up a bank transfer payment. ''
@Rob Fisher @KZOR @Christos @Grand Guru @Resistance @Raindance @Stranger @Ruwaid @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 5 | Informative 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> *Just got this...from Creme de vape -UK [What next ?]*
> ''
> Over the last few weeks, PayPal has been busy shutting down PayPal accounts associated with Vape companies. Today it was our turn, after 11 years using their services, they shut down our account without warning!
> 
> Fortunately, we'd already been preparing an alternative payment option which we were able to launch within hours of PayPal closing our account.
> 
> Our new card payment option cannot be used by individuals in the United States so our valued American customers will need to pay for their order via a bank transfer. We highly recommend Transferwise for secure international bank transfers. Their service is quicker, with lower fees and much better exchange rates than PayPal and most banks and card providers. Ensure you pay the total in GBP (British Pounds).
> 
> Don't hesitate to Contact Us if you have any issues using the new card payment option, or setting up a bank transfer payment. ''
> @Rob Fisher @KZOR @Christos @Grand Guru @Resistance @Raindance @Stranger @Ruwaid



Thanks @ARYANTO! Already signed up with Transferwise.  PayPal see MOER!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*HEADS-UP*
*New SABC TV licence fees for Netflix – Have your say*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...etflix-have-your-say.html?utm_source=newslett

''The department now wants to broaden the definition of a “broadcasting service” to include online broadcasting services.
If this proposal goes through, it means that people will require a TV licence to watch streaming services like Netflix, Apple +, Showmax, and Amazon Prime.
 This is part of an attempt to increase TV licence revenue and compliance''

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO

''The South African Reserve Bank (SARB) has sent out a warning about the sharp rise in public debt and the potential impact it could have on the country’s financial system.
In a research note published on Tuesday (24 November), the central bank cited Treasury’s October Medium Term Budget Policy Statement which shows that public debt is expected to reach 82% of GDP in the current fiscal year, and to stabilise at 95% in 2026.''
https://businesstech.co.za/news/ban...out-south-africas-debt/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Adephi said:


> @Grand Guru , you still ok there in Bloem?
> 
> View attachment 214411



Temp control setting went off on his mod. That's why it's so hot there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 8


----------



## Stranger

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/uk/

The UK is really suffering, what are they doing wrong and what can we learn from it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*Winde worried about 52,1% increase in Covid-19 cases in WC*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2121823...ed-about-521-increase-in-covid-19-cases-in-wc
26 Nov 2020

"Premier Alan Winde on Wednesday confirmed an established Covid-19 resurgence in the Western Cape, after the province saw new cases increase by 52,1% over the last week alone
“There is also now established community transmission of the virus again in this province, which means that it is spreading within communities at a faster rate. This growth is primarily driven by two districts in the Western Cape: the Garden Route and the Cape Metro,” he said.

“Last week, we issued a hotspot alert for the Garden Route, following an alarming growth of cases in the area. This surge has continued to gain momentum and there are now more active cases in George and Knysna sub-districts than at any point in the pandemic to date.”

Winde warned that the City of Cape Town was following a similar trajectory, although it looked to be about 10 to 14 days behind...

“While the growth in cases province-wide has mainly been driven by these two districts, we are also worried about the Cape Winelands, which is starting to record a concerning number of new cases.”

According to the province’s Covid-19 dashboard, 993 new cases were reported in the last 24 hours.

*Active*
Of the 125 369 cumulative cases in the province, 7 241 are active; 114 145 people have recovered, while 4 573 have died.

Winde said 54 people have been hospitalised in the last 24 hours alone.

“Hospitalisations reached a low of under 500 in September, and they have now reached 904 as of yesterday. There are currently 431 people in public hospitals and 473 in private hospitals in the Western Cape,” he said.

“Our Brackengate Hospital of Hope went from having just a few patients in September, to 109 as of today. In fact, since the start of November, Covid-19 hospitalisations across the province have increased by 63%. The private sector has increased by 94%, while the public sector has increased by 39%.

“Critical care admissions have increased by 75% since the start of November. This is particularly concerning as an admission to a critical care unit is an indication of severe illness that might lead to death.” ..."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 215085
> 
> View attachment 215086



Over 3000 new infections. Hkgk!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 215085
> 
> View attachment 215086



What has happened to *Total Recoveries*?
I see they have been 'stuck' on 716444 for a few days, which means that *Active Cases* have seen an active rise, (to an inaccurate number!)

Our Governments official statistics also exclude details of recoveries, without any explanation as to why they are no longer being reported on.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> What has happened to *Total Recoveries*?
> I see they have been 'stuck' on 716444 for a few days, which means that *Active Cases* have seen an active rise, (to an inaccurate number!)
> 
> Our Governments official statistics also exclude details of recoveries, without any explanation as to why they are no longer being reported on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 215094
> View attachment 215095
> View attachment 215096
> View attachment 215097
> View attachment 215098
> View attachment 215099
> View attachment 215100



Thanks for that @Dela Rey Steyn 

I see they say their information comes from the NICD, Department of Health and Provincial Departments? ... however this must be a "guess-timation", as Gauteng Province Officials recently stated; "There is a problem with the Gauteng recovery data and we are giving urgent attention to the issue of reconciliation"

https://sacoronavirus.co.za/ 
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/ 
https://www.thesouthafrican.com/news/latest-gauteng-covid-19-figures-what-problems/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Thanks for that @Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> I see they say their information comes from the NICD, Department of Health and Provincial Departments? ... however this must be a "guess-timation", as Gauteng Province Officials recently stated; "There is a problem with the Gauteng recovery data and we are giving urgent attention to the issue of reconciliation"
> 
> https://sacoronavirus.co.za/
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
> https://www.thesouthafrican.com/news/latest-gauteng-covid-19-figures-what-problems/



Those are received numbers, verified. But it does not include all data yet. So yes, it could be higher.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*iPhone 12 launch date for South Africa*
Jan Vermeulen26 November 2020



  
The iPhone 12, iPhone 12 Mini, iPhone 12 Pro, and iPhone 12 Pro Max are set to launch in South Africa on 18 December 2020, an industry source has told MyBroadband.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

No comment...
*South African students will get an extra 5% to stop them failing*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...-stop-them-failing.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ddk1979

ARYANTO said:


> No comment...
> *South African students will get an extra 5% to stop them failing*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...-stop-them-failing.html?utm_source=newsletter





That's on top of the extra 5% they already get.

.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Wanted to post a snotty remark...but don't want to sit in jail over Christmas.
*South Africa’s army is out of money – here’s how bad things are*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...res-how-bad-things-are/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*Mini lockdowns and regional restrictions considered*
As the number of new COVID-19 cases increase in hotspots in South Africa, new measures like additional restrictions and mini lockdowns are on the cards.
Minister of Health, Zweli Mkhize revealed that the country recorded 3,370 new coronavirus cases on Friday.
There were 86 more deaths, of which 55 came from the Eastern Cape and 19 from the Free State.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...d-for-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Cape Town considers ‘mini-lockdown’*
South Africa reported over 5,500 new coronavirus cases over the weekend, amid growing concerns around the country’s hotspots areas.

The government reported 3,198 new cases on Saturday (28 November) with an additional 2,563 cases reported on Sunday (29 November), taking total cases for the weekend to 5,761.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...d-covid-19-cases-surge/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

We had no water since yesterday evening. Thank you Mr Mayor!
https://www.bloemfonteincourant.co.za/bloemwater-reduces-water-supply-to-parts-of-bfn/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*SA Post Office customs scam*
The SA Post Office has warned against a phishing scam which is being used to defraud South Africans.
It said in a statement that this scam involves members of the public receiving an email which says that they owe customs duties.
“The SA Post Office continues to receive enquiries from members of the public who receive an email stating that a package could not be delivered to them because of outstanding customs duties,” said the SA Post Office.
In these emails, the address of the sender is manipulated to look as if it was actually sent by the Post Office, whereas in fact it is sent by a malicious party.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/it-services/378300-beware-new-sa-post-office-customs-scam.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Wanted to post a snotty remark...but don't want to sit in jail over Christmas.
> *South Africa’s army is out of money – here’s how bad things are*
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...res-how-bad-things-are/?utm_source=newsletter


Los hom!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Jacques3Fox

So there might be another curfew coming... how will this affect our vaping industry? Will it be banned again in some areas or the whole country?

https://www.news24.com/amp/news24/s...w-booze-restrictions-nccc-recommends-20201202

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Apply some Aloe Vera to the burnt area...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> Apply some Aloe Vera to the burnt area...
> 
> View attachment 215683


Strange, so highly qualified but speaks and writes at primary school level. Just saying...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Raindance said:


> Strange, so highly qualified but speaks and writes at primary school level. Just saying...
> 
> Regards


It's not his first or second language.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Apply some Aloe Vera to the burnt area...
> 
> View attachment 215683



I still haven't relinquished my P3 respirator, doing up to 3 hrs at a time with it on, experimented with oximeter (and taking in to consideration that I have pretty strong allergies), 98% saturation constantly. Anyone who has worn proper PPE can testify as to how much moisture builds up in side, this year I haven't caught one respiratory infection (because I actually clean the mask). Seriously don't understand how the world had degraded to a point where pseudoscience becomes truth so readily.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> I still haven't relinquished my P3 respirator, doing up to 3 hrs at a time with it on, experimented with oximeter (and taking in to consideration that I have pretty strong allergies), 98% saturation constantly. Anyone who has worn proper PPE can testify as to how much moisture builds up in side, this year I haven't caught one respiratory infection (because I actually clean the mask). Seriously don't understand how the world had degraded to a point where pseudoscience becomes truth so readily.



I had rough run with a flu last week. At least the Covid was negative. So the other bugs are doing the rounds with schools back and public transports operating at over capacity and masks/social distancing becoming less of a priority.

In the last 10 years social media has evolved from an instrument for keeping up with friends and family to a mouthpiece for anybody with a popular following that can tell a convincing story. Thats why theories like "the liberal lizard people who live of the blood of infants are forcing the public into submission by enforcing masks" becomes more popular. I've stopped trying to argue with the QAnons of this world. It's just very exhausting.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> I still haven't relinquished my P3 respirator, doing up to 3 hrs at a time with it on, experimented with oximeter (and taking in to consideration that I have pretty strong allergies), 98% saturation constantly. Anyone who has worn proper PPE can testify as to how much moisture builds up in side, this year I haven't caught one respiratory infection (because I actually clean the mask). Seriously don't understand how the world had degraded to a point where pseudoscience becomes truth so readily.



Great to hear your allergies are getting under control!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/arch...st-that-detects-more-than-50-types-of-cancer/

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Great to hear your allergies are getting under control!



Thanks a lot bud, I'm definitely going to have to look in to budgeting for the desensitizing injections though, unfortunately now and then I find my self exposed and I want to die.

Glad to hear that your tests were negative, and yeah I see a lot of other bugs starting to move around now as every one seems to be fatiguing on hand washing/covering up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked

*These popular SA holiday towns are also Covid hotspots - here's what travellers can expect*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/these-popular-sa-holiday-towns-are-also-covid-hotspots-2020-12

"Ahead of the vacation season, South Africans face a conundrum as some of the country’s most popular holiday hubs are also Covid-19 hotspots.

The *Western Cape and Eastern Cape* currently account for 80% of all new cases recorded in the country.

Popular holiday destinations along the Garden Route, including *George, Mossel Bay, Knysna and Plettenberg Bay* have recorded more than 2,100 active Covid-19 cases in recent weeks, accounting for 39% of the provincial total. Active cases along the *Garden Route* were doubling every week, the Western Cape government recently warned. The situation in *Mossel Bay and George* has been labelled as especially concerning, with the latter municipality recently deciding to close all sports facilities and municipal halls. The Village on Sea subdistrict, situated along Mossel Bay’s southern coast, featured prominently in the province’s November case listing.

*Plettenberg Bay and Knysna* are also on high alert, registering more than 700 cases in the past week.

*Paarl,* in the Cape Winelands district, has also recorded a worrying uptick in active cases, featuring in the City’s top-20 alert list by mid-November.

And the *Eastern Cape*, another popular December destination, currently accounts for more than 22% of the country’s total active caseload, with infections rising at a faster rate than anywhere else in South Africa.

Popular Eastern Cape destinations like *Jeffreys Bay and Port Alfred* fall in municipalities which are currently seeing a surge.

According to local officials, soaring rates are already putting great strain on medical facilities in and around Port Elizabeth.

Additionally, the surge of infections in the *Cape Metro*, which has ballooned by more than 73% over the past week, has the potential to keep holidaymakers at bay. Breakouts have been confirmed in the *City’s southern suburbs, including Rondebosch and Claremont.* The western district, including the *City Centre and Atlantic Seaboard*, have noted a 65% spike in cases over the past week...

While South Africa is still awaiting an announcement from the National Coronavirus Command Council on whether new restrictions – including on curfews, social gatherings and alcohol consumption in bars – will be implemented in Covid-19 hotspots, the authorities have indicated that holiday-makers can expect road blocks and the more stringent policing of public gatherings...."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Tonight.
https://www.enca.com/news/ramaphosa-expected-to-address-the-nation

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

More bad news
https://www.sabcnews.com/sabcnews/s...thern-cape-western-cape-amid-locust-outbreak/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO

*Dawie Roodt warns of jobs bloodbath in South Africa*
*The government’s proposal to increase the national minimum wage, especially the large increases for domestic and farm workers, will lead to a jobs bloodbath in South Africa.*

*This is the view of Efficient Group director and chief economist Dawie Roodt, who was speaking to Business Day TV about the proposed changes.*
* The National Minimum Wage Commission, which reports to the Labour Minister, has recently published its annual review of the national minimum.*
*https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...th-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

Eish numbers going north

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Motorists travelling during the festive season can expect traffic officers to use old-fashioned tests to identify drunk drivers – which can include that a driver walk along road lines or stand on one leg for a few seconds to check for any signs of intoxication.
This is according to a *report from the Sunday Times*, which quoted transport officials in the Eastern Cape and Western Cape, where new cases of COVID-19 have increased in recent weeks.
These provinces have suspended the use of breathalyzers to measure intoxication levels as a means to curb the spread of the virus.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...find-drunk-drivers.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Motorists travelling during the festive season can expect traffic officers to use old-fashioned tests to identify drunk drivers – which can include that a driver walk along road lines or stand on one leg for a few seconds to check for any signs of intoxication.
> This is according to a *report from the Sunday Times*, which quoted transport officials in the Eastern Cape and Western Cape, where new cases of COVID-19 have increased in recent weeks.
> These provinces have suspended the use of breathalyzers to measure intoxication levels as a means to curb the spread of the virus.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...find-drunk-drivers.html?utm_source=newsletter



You've got to be kidding! I can't do the above when I'm sober!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 5


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...ax-scheme-in-first-half-of-next-year-20201204

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...ax-scheme-in-first-half-of-next-year-20201204



That means we are stuck in the pseudo-lockdown rut until winter at least.

On a side note- i see the "Rage" festival which happened in KZN has been deemed a super=spreader event.

It seems a few of these "post-matric" festivals have been held- only Gauteng's one is due for the coming weekend.

Cant understand also how the parties are on- exams still being written.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

What next ? now you can pay your Doctor with a voucher ...
*Prepaid Health product for R300*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...h-product-for-r300.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> What next ? now you can pay your Doctor with a voucher ...
> *Prepaid Health product for R300*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...h-product-for-r300.html?utm_source=newsletter



@Grand Guru , will you accept a Spur Voucher? Still have one left from my birthday this year...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru

It's the beginning of the second wave and it's going to hit hard
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...t-tested-after-covid-19-cases-mkhize-20201206

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Motorists may be tested for Covid at Gauteng roadblocks this holiday*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/m...ile-sick-could-land-you-in-quarantine-2020-12
5 Dec. 2020

"In an effort to curb the spread of Covid-19 during the busy festive season, law enforcement operations conducted on South Africa’s roads will include screenings for symptoms and even rapid antigen tests - designed to tell in a few minutes whether someone is infectious - where resources allow.

These preventative measures will be especially common for motorists and travellers returning to Gauteng towards the end of the holiday period. Concerns around the movement of residents from low-risk transmission areas, like Gauteng, to high-risk areas and hotspots, like Nelson Mandela Bay, have been raised by health experts, including chief ministerial advisor, professor Salim Abdool Karim...

“If needs be, roadblocks for screening purposes will have to be mounted at strategic areas as was done during the first surge, particularly after the festive season,” explains Kekana. “Those identified with symptoms of the disease will immediately be isolated and tested.”

“The usual screenings for temperature and the basic symptoms of Covid-19, such as fever, cough, sore throat, generalised body weakness, loss of taste and smell, difficulty in breathing are amongst the lot,” says Kekana.

“Where the Department has the facilities, they will be tested on the spot at the roadblocks. Where this is not possible, they will be referred to the nearest health care facility for testing.”

If the test is positive, the person will have to self-isolate in quarantine. 
The Gauteng Health Department has also suggested the use of rapid antigen tests – which generally produce a result within 15 minutes – where those resources are available and most needed. Alternatively, those displaying symptoms will undergo a nasopharyngeal or oropharyngeal PCR swab test...."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ddk1979

.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

This is a reminder of our lockdown days - have a giggle

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO

*Stella Ndabeni-Abrahams ordered to cut mobile data prices in half*

'' Ramaphosa also said that Ndabeni-Abrahams must ensure that the current cost of mobile data is cut by 50%.

She must ensure that South Africa is in the top 10 in Africa for the price of 1GB data pricing by 2024 and that the Electronic Communications Act is amended to address competition issues.

Another of Ndabeni-Abrahams’ responsibilities will be to revise the current pricing methodology in the legislation to include direct price regulation of retail prices''
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...ata-prices-in-half.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

6000 cases last 24 hours , 2nd wave now called

key areas - WC, Ec, Kzn, gp

stock up on wine for holidays

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.enca.com/news/covid-19-health-minister-announces-sa-second-wave

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.enca.com/news/matric-exam-rewrite-decision-declared-unlawful

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.news24.com/witness/news...sure-of-all-beaches-in-kwazulu-natal-20201211

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

For those who are not going away, or if there is another lockdown, just chill - in a vaper's chair. 





And this Tiger's Milk is fantastic!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> For those who are not going away, or if there is another lockdown, just chill - in a vaper's chair.
> 
> View attachment 216549
> 
> 
> View attachment 216550
> And this Tiger's Milk is fantastic!!


It looks awesome! Where did you get that from if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

As if we don't have enough to deal with, stage 2 loadshedding starting tomorrow.

https://www.news24.com/fin24/econom...hole-weekend-of-stage-2-loadshedding-20201211

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.news24.com/fin24/econom...itutional-and-uneccessary-says-court-20201211

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## alex1501

*"Former Israeli space security chief says aliens exist, humanity not ready*
This "Galactic Federation" has supposedly been in contact with Israel and the US for years, but are keeping themselves a secret to prevent hysteria until humanity is ready.

The 87-year-old former head of the Defense Ministry's Space Division gave further descriptions about exactly what sort of agreements have been made between the aliens and the US, which ostensibly have been made because they wish to research and understand "the fabric of the universe." This cooperation includes a secret underground base on Mars, where there are American and alien representatives."

Full story:
https://www.jpost.com/omg/former-is...f-says-aliens-exist-humanity-not-ready-651405

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> It looks awesome! Where did you get that from if I may ask?



@Grand Guru Do you mean the chairs or the juice? I assume the chairs - from Takealot. 
https://www.takealot.com/2-x-sun-lo...lining-folding-chairs-cell-2-cup/PLID70478135

Bought four and I have no idea why, because I live alone and never entertain.  They arrived two in a box and the other two are still in the box, in the garage.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

alex1501 said:


> *"Former Israeli space security chief says aliens exist, humanity not ready*
> This "Galactic Federation" has supposedly been in contact with Israel and the US for years, but are keeping themselves a secret to prevent hysteria until humanity is ready.
> 
> The 87-year-old former head of the Defense Ministry's Space Division gave further descriptions about exactly what sort of agreements have been made between the aliens and the US, which ostensibly have been made because they wish to research and understand "the fabric of the universe." This cooperation includes a secret underground base on Mars, where there are American and alien representatives."
> 
> Full story:
> https://www.jpost.com/omg/former-is...f-says-aliens-exist-humanity-not-ready-651405
> 
> 
> View attachment 216560

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

I had a good start to the weekend. Amazon refunded me with R188, being customs duty overcharged - on an order from July! This is the second time that I've received a customs duty refund from them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## M.Adhir

And yet there are people out there justifying kids attending Rage and similar year end parties.

Oh they had a tough year
Oh you don't know what it's like to try and get kids to listen
Oh we felt bad so we let them go

The problem at with asymptomatic positives is they think all is well and they go out and then infect higher risk people. Wonder how those kids will feel when then infect and kill their parents or grandparents.

Rant over.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> And yet there are people out there justifying kids attending Rage and similar year end parties.
> 
> Oh they had a tough year
> Oh you don't know what it's like to try and get kids to listen
> Oh we felt bad so we let them go
> 
> The problematic with asymptomatic positives is they think all is well and they go out and then infect higher risk people. Wonder how those kids will feel when then infect and kill their parents or grandparents.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> View attachment 216641



And the scary part is its only a taste of what is to come in the next 3 weeks when you have millions of adults on the beaches pretending to be kids.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## alex1501

M.Adhir said:


> The problem at with asymptomatic positives is they think all is well and they go out and then infect higher risk people. Wonder how those kids will feel when then infect and kill their parents or grandparents.



LOL, my mother in law said the same thing yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> And the scary part is its only a taste of what is to come in the next 3 weeks when you have millions of adults on the beaches pretending to be kids.



It's the beginning of the holiday season here in Yzer and I can't help wondering how many people from other provinces will bring Covid with them. Our beaches fortunately don't become crowded as in Durban, but what about the restaurants???

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*Can South Africans be forced to get a Covid-19 vaccine before coming into work? https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...t-a-covid-19-vaccine-before-coming-into-work/*
The Covid-19 vaccine race culminated with the much-anticipated rollout of a vaccine in the United Kingdom and Bahrain in the first week of December.

This is against the backdrop of 173 potential vaccines which continue to be developed worldwide and at different stages of their individual processes, says law firm Cliffe Dekker Hofmeyr.

While it is not certain as to when a vaccine will become available in South Africa, there are already questions about the position of businesses in the absence of a law which mandates the inoculation of the entire population against Covid-19.

Cliffe Dekker Hofmeyr said that the following questions have been raised:


Should employers consider implementing a mandatory vaccination policy?
How does an employer deal with employees or applicants for employment who refuse to be vaccinated?
Are personal beliefs regarding vaccinations, i.e. veganism and the like, a legitimate ground for an employee to refuse to comply with a mandatory vaccination policy?

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*SA to launch digital Covid screening for international travel - here’s how it will work*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...ational-travel-heres-how-it-will-work-2020-12
11 Dec. 2020

"Launching on 15 December, the digital travel health questionnaire looks to replace paper-based forms.

As part of a phased approach, visitors entering the country via O.R. Tambo International Airport and the Beitbridge land border post will be required to complete this web-based platform.

Travellers can access the website via smartphone or desktop browser.

Digital registration must be completed within 48 hours prior to arriving in South Africa...

*This electronic screening programme, to be launched on Tuesday 15 December 2020...*

Once submitted, the digital THQ will be verified by the Port Health Official. If approved, travellers will be provided with a unique identification code which must be presented at the point of entry. Importantly, international visitors will still need to supply a negative Covid-19 PCR test result and undergo temperature screenings upon arrival...

International travellers entering South Africa via O.R. Tambo International Airport in Johannesburg and through the Beitbridge land border *will be required to complete the web-based THQ from 17 December 2020 onwards.*

Similarly, those departing from Cape Town International Airport or through the Maseru Bridge land border will need to complete the digital exit questionnaire.

For now, all other points of entry and exit will rely on the paper-based questionnaire.
According to details of the pilot programme, the digital THQ will eventually be extended to all international airports and land border posts. Sea travel is also noted in the web-based platform, with harbours in Cape Town, Durban, Port Elizabeth, Mossel Bay and East London listed as potential points of entry.

Information required by the Covid SA Travel System mirrors that of the paper-based forms. Basic personal information, including the traveller’s flight details and accommodation plans, must be noted in the fields provided.

Travellers will also need to disclose their travel and health history, with specific questions relating Covid-19 symptoms forming the bulk of the latter screening process...

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

http://www.thepresidency.gov.za/pre...ss-nation-developments-sa’s-covid-19-response
13 Dec. 2020

"President Cyril Ramaphosa will address the nation on *Monday evening, 14 December 2020*, on developments in relation to the country’s response to the coronavirus pandemic.

The address follows meetings today, Sunday 13 December 2020, of the National Coronavirus Command Council (NCCC), the President’s Coordinating Council (PCC), and a special sitting of Cabinet.

The exact time of the President’s address will be announced on Monday, 14 December."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> http://www.thepresidency.gov.za/press-statements/president-ramaphosa-address-nation-developments-sa’s-covid-19-response
> 13 Dec. 2020
> 
> "President Cyril Ramaphosa will address the nation on *Monday evening, 14 December 2020*, on developments in relation to the country’s response to the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> The address follows meetings today, Sunday 13 December 2020, of the National Coronavirus Command Council (NCCC), the President’s Coordinating Council (PCC), and a special sitting of Cabinet.
> 
> The exact time of the President’s address will be announced on Monday, 14 December."



Just came from Tops. It was busy. But I got cooldrink that I "plan" for to last until New Years.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru

EC closing all beaches
https://www.thesouthafrican.com/new...d-eastern-cape-all-for-christmas-when-reopen/

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Stranger

It is the food and fuel rationing that I am really concerned about.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The SPEECH :
https://www.gov.za/speeches/preside...ffort-contain-coronavirus-covid-19-pandemic-0

''The hours of the curfew will be longer, starting at 11pm and ending at 4am.
Non-essential establishments, including restaurants and bars, will have to close at 10pm so that staff and patrons can get home before the enforcement of the curfew.
We should all remember that the hours of curfew also apply to Christmas Eve and New Year’s Eve. This means that we will all need to make changes to the way in which we celebrate these occasions.
The sale of alcohol from retail outlets will only be permitted between 10am and 6pm from Monday to Thursday.
In the areas with the highest rate of infection, beaches and public parks will be closed for the duration of the festive season from the 16th of December to the 3rd of January.
This will apply to all of the Eastern Cape, as well as to the Garden Route district in the Western Cape.
In KwaZulu-Natal, beaches and public parks will be closed on what are traditionally the busiest days of the season.
These days are the 16th, 25th, 26th and 31st of December 2020 and the 1st, 2nd and 3rd of January 2021.
The beaches and public parks of the Northern Cape and the Western Cape – with the exception of the Garden Route – will remain open to the public over the festive season.
''

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> The SPEECH :
> https://www.gov.za/speeches/preside...ffort-contain-coronavirus-covid-19-pandemic-0
> 
> ''The hours of the curfew will be longer, starting at 11pm and ending at 4am.
> Non-essential establishments, including restaurants and bars, will have to close at 10pm so that staff and patrons can get home before the enforcement of the curfew.
> We should all remember that the hours of curfew also apply to Christmas Eve and New Year’s Eve. This means that we will all need to make changes to the way in which we celebrate these occasions.
> The sale of alcohol from retail outlets will only be permitted between 10am and 6pm from Monday to Thursday.
> In the areas with the highest rate of infection, beaches and public parks will be closed for the duration of the festive season from the 16th of December to the 3rd of January.
> This will apply to all of the Eastern Cape, as well as to the Garden Route district in the Western Cape.
> In KwaZulu-Natal, beaches and public parks will be closed on what are traditionally the busiest days of the season.
> These days are the 16th, 25th, 26th and 31st of December 2020 and the 1st, 2nd and 3rd of January 2021.
> The beaches and public parks of the Northern Cape and the Western Cape – with the exception of the Garden Route – will remain open to the public over the festive season.
> ''



It could have been much worse. But I still want to see how they are going to control the millions that are going to try get on the beaches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Room Fogger

ARYANTO said:


> The SPEECH :
> https://www.gov.za/speeches/preside...ffort-contain-coronavirus-covid-19-pandemic-0
> 
> ''The hours of the curfew will be longer, starting at 11pm and ending at 4am.
> Non-essential establishments, including restaurants and bars, will have to close at 10pm so that staff and patrons can get home before the enforcement of the curfew.
> We should all remember that the hours of curfew also apply to Christmas Eve and New Year’s Eve. This means that we will all need to make changes to the way in which we celebrate these occasions.
> The sale of alcohol from retail outlets will only be permitted between 10am and 6pm from Monday to Thursday.
> In the areas with the highest rate of infection, beaches and public parks will be closed for the duration of the festive season from the 16th of December to the 3rd of January.
> This will apply to all of the Eastern Cape, as well as to the Garden Route district in the Western Cape.
> In KwaZulu-Natal, beaches and public parks will be closed on what are traditionally the busiest days of the season.
> These days are the 16th, 25th, 26th and 31st of December 2020 and the 1st, 2nd and 3rd of January 2021.
> The beaches and public parks of the Northern Cape and the Western Cape – with the exception of the Garden Route – will remain open to the public over the festive season.
> ''


Now just to get the criminals to agree to the curfew, then I don’t have to worry after my neighbors dog got poisoned and his vehicles wheels got stolen at 3am, or the guys trying to steal my other neighbors bricks at 2 am.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> It could have been much worse. But I still want to see how they are going to control the millions that are going to try get on the beaches.



There was a birdie online telling people that they already been running drills with the relevant institutions to remove crowds from beaches a few days ago.

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> There was a birdie online telling people that they already been running drills with the relevant institutions to remove crowds from beaches a few days ago.



I can imagine it would be very close to riot police being called in.

With very limited amount of sport available that might just be our entertainment for boxing day.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> I can imagine it would be very close to riot police being called in.
> 
> With very limited amount of sport available that might just be our entertainment for boxing day.



Them in conjunction with a few units in the DF. But I take certain things I read online with a grain of salt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

https://www.news24.com/health24/med...uci-awarded-for-work-during-pandemic-20201214

https://senseaboutscience.org/activities/maddox-prize-2020/

" In South Africa Salim S. Abdool Karim showed similar dedication. He has a reputation for clear and honest communication, something that has allowed him to generate public trust in fast-moving science. Respected for his international science advocacy, engaging with the media and the public has become integral to his role as a scientist. The enormous achievements of Karim and Fauci call back to their work tackling AIDS. Over 30 years ago, Fauci oversaw much of the US government’s medical response to the AIDS crisis, while in the early 2000s Karim was one of one of the scientists who spoke out against AIDS denialism."

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> The SPEECH :
> https://www.gov.za/speeches/preside...ffort-contain-coronavirus-covid-19-pandemic-0
> 
> ''The hours of the curfew will be longer, starting at 11pm and ending at 4am.
> Non-essential establishments, including restaurants and bars, will have to close at 10pm so that staff and patrons can get home before the enforcement of the curfew.
> We should all remember that the hours of curfew also apply to Christmas Eve and New Year’s Eve. This means that we will all need to make changes to the way in which we celebrate these occasions.
> The sale of alcohol from retail outlets will only be permitted between 10am and 6pm from Monday to Thursday.
> In the areas with the highest rate of infection, beaches and public parks will be closed for the duration of the festive season from the 16th of December to the 3rd of January.
> This will apply to all of the Eastern Cape, as well as to the Garden Route district in the Western Cape.
> In KwaZulu-Natal, beaches and public parks will be closed on what are traditionally the busiest days of the season.
> These days are the 16th, 25th, 26th and 31st of December 2020 and the 1st, 2nd and 3rd of January 2021.
> The beaches and public parks of the Northern Cape and the Western Cape – with the exception of the Garden Route – will remain open to the public over the festive season.
> ''



What!!?? No full lockdown, tobacco and alcohol ban?

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## GerrieP



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

I nearly pd myself ...
''Het oom Cyril nou Moses geword , dat hy die see so oop en toe kan maak ?''

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## GerrieP



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

This applied to me Tuesday at work...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

W
We passed the 10k new cases a day landmark.

Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

https://citizen.co.za/news/south-af...uts-in-gauteng-mpumalanga-free-state-and-kzn/

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.businesslive.co.za/bd/n...ions-as-covid-19-cases-top-10000-in-24-hours/

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Below are the most-binged series on Showmax this year:


Banshee
Brooklyn Nine-Nine
Game of Thrones
Good Karma Hospital
House
Insecure
Lockdown
Madam and Mercy
Modern Family
New Girl
Ray Donovan
Rick and Morty
Sex and the City
Suits
The Handmaid’s Tale
The Walking Dead
True Blood
Younger

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger

This is a picture of 5000 people

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

This is how many people have lost their lives to Corona virus, Covid 19 in SA

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Dozens of December flights have been cancelled after the new lockdown rules*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/d...led-after-new-december-lockdown-rules-2020-12
17 Dec. 2020


"Travel to three regional airports – George, Port Elizabeth, and East London – has been particularly disrupted. Those airports now fall under a curfew that starts at 22:00, forcing cancellations of late-night flights.

*FLYSAFAIR*
On December 16, South Africa’s popular low-cost carrier, FlySafair, was the first to confirm multiple cancellations.

“Unfortunately, we’ve had to cancel some flights due to the new curfew times,” announced FlySafair via social media. “All affected passengers will get a full refund or completely free flight change.”

FlySafair offers a regular late-night flight plan, with departures beyond 20:00. This leaves little room for error when flying to hotspot areas, with even the slightest delays meaning travellers will be in breach of a curfew that demands they be home.

Additionally, delays of an hour or more threaten South Africa’s most popular domestic route between Johannesburg and Cape Town. To reduce the risk for passengers, airlines are hurrying to alter flight plans and restrict, where possible, the frequency of late-night travel.

*COMAIR*
Comair, which operates Kulula.com and British Airways in South Africa, has also reported disruptions to its flight schedules because of the early curfew.

“Customers are booking much closer to departure and some flights that would contravene the curfews have been cancelled,” noted brand communications manager, Luane Lavery. “These are mainly late evening flights.”...

*LIFT*
... offers passengers the option to cancel or postpone flights without incurring any financial penalties.

And while Lift has not yet needed to alter its flight plans, largely due to the its daytime schedule, co-founder Gidon Novick has warned that may have to change. 

“We have not been forced to change our schedule but where we see major changes in flying behaviour and cancellations from customers, we may make adjustments to the schedule where necessary... due to increased restrictions in the Garden Route means we are reviewing our George schedule.”

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

*Govt just made new changes to December lockdown rules, with good news for hotels and wine farms*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...kdown-rules-for-hotels-and-wine-farms-2020-12
18 Dec. 2020

...*Hotels can go to full capacity – but no loud music allowed.*

In the previous set of regulations, hotels, lodges, bed and breakfasts, timeshare facilities, resorts and guest houses were only allowed to fill 50% of their available rooms for accommodation. Following objections from the industry, this has now been extended to full capacity – but patrons must observe a distance of at least one and a half metres from each other when in common spaces.

The new regulations added that loud music, whether live or otherwise, is prohibited in these establishments’ conferencing, dining, entertainment and bar facilities.
These shared facilities are subject to a limitation of a maximum of 100 persons or less in case of an indoor gathering and 250 persons or less in case of an outdoor gathering and if the venue is too small to hold 100 persons observing a distance of at least one and a half metres from each other, then not more than 50 percent of the capacity of the venue may be used.

*Wine farms can sell on Sundays*
In the previous set of regulations, registered wineries and wine farms were permitted to offer wine-tastings and the selling of liquor to the public for off-site consumption, from 10:00 to 18:00, from Mondays to Saturdays.

But the regulation has now been changed to only say that wine farms need to comply with the closing time curfew for restaurants and bars (22:00) - leaving them open to sell at night, and on Sundays...

The changes to regulations come into effect immediately.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*No, you can’t have a lock-in New Year’s Eve party, or midnight Christmas service*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...-party-until-midnight-in-south-africa-2020-12
17 Dec. 2020

"If you go to a New Year's Eve party that includes a midnight countdown, you will be breaking the law. Ditto attending a midnight church service, in person.

But anyone hosting such an event will be risking more, as they lose their insurance cover for the duration of the event.

South Africa's curfew – in effect from 22:00 for hotspots and 23:00 everywhere else, until 04:00 every day – leaves no room for argument, lawyers say.

*The curfew does not only stop you from moving around, but under current lockdown rules, everyone is also confined to "his or her place of residence".*

*You'd have a very hard time arguing that staying over at the home of a friend in order to see 2021 arrive makes that your temporary residence, lawyers say, though a few think it may be worth a try. If multiple people try to make the same claim for the same house though, during what was clearly a party, you would likely be facing trouble.
*
That holds equally true for a private religious gathering to mark the arrival of Christmas Day, though police and prosecutors (and neighbours who could report you to the police in the first place) may be more inclined to use their discretion for a religious gathering rather than a party.

While any attendee to a midnight event would be breaking the law, the person hosting it would be taking the greatest risk of all. An illegal act is grounds for refusing an insurance claim, so normal protection under homeowner's insurance may not hold, nor would household goods necessarily be covered.

The cost of a fire, theft, anything breaking, or a serious injury on the premises could be entirely for the account of the owner or renter – should they want to risk being reported for breaking lockdown by making a claim against insurance in the first place. "

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stranger said:


> This is how many people have lost their lives to Corona virus, Covid 19 in SA
> View attachment 217072
> View attachment 217072
> View attachment 217076
> View attachment 217075
> View attachment 217074



About 150% more than flu kills annually in this country, and it hasn't even been a full year yet. 

So a buddy of mine against my advice went to a work function, he said it was safe, the waiters were wearing masks, and they sat on the balcony, the office also asked that anyone who felt even a sniffle should please stay at home. They get a memo on Wednesday, the one guy at the office has tested positive, his girlfriend infected him, she was feeling a bit "under the weather"... and yes she also attended the function because she wasn't feeling that bad. My friend who has a mom with comorbidity, and two grandparents that need care. 

So much stupidity from multiple people over a free lunch.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

I understand I really do, people are gatvol and just want life to return to normal. Problem is, that horse has bolted, we all need to live differently now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.enca.com/news/covid-19-cases-soaring-exponentially-mkhize-says

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

A new variant has been discovered to be the driving force behind the second wave.

Slides from the ministerial presentation. They are not exactly in order but I hope they make sense.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

In a nutshell:

What is currently known about this new variant of the SARS-COV-2 Virus- currently termed 501.V2 is that it spreads faster. It is too early to tell its severity and whether the current vaccine will work against this variant. For this reason, we should not panic and continue using the current intervention to stop the spread of COVID-19.

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/what-we-know-about-the-new-strain-of-the-coronavirus-2020-12

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> In a nutshell:
> 
> What is currently known about this new variant of the SARS-COV-2 Virus- currently termed 501.V2 is that it spreads faster. It is too early to tell its severity and whether the current vaccine will work against this variant. For this reason, we should not panic and continue using the current intervention to stop the spread of COVID-19.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/what-we-know-about-the-new-strain-of-the-coronavirus-2020-12




I was wondering when we'd get our own geo-specific variant, everyone else seemed to have one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> I was wondering when we'd get our own geo-specific variant, everyone else seemed to have one.


If you are into the whole figures and chemistry of it all its really fascinating. But also we don't know if its more or less fatal yet.

In England they found that 0.2% of new infections are of the 501.V2 variant. But over here its over 80% of the new infections and all point to Nelson Mandela Bay as the origin. 

Here's a link to the whole press briefing. From 4:30 to to around 45:00 is the main presentation. The rest is just politician talk.

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> If you are into the whole figures and chemistry of it all its really fascinating. But also we don't know if its more or less fatal yet.
> 
> In England they found that 0.2% of new infections are of the 501.V2 variant. But over here its over 80% of the new infections and all point to Nelson Mandela Bay as the origin.
> 
> Here's a link to the whole press briefing. From 4:30 to to around 45:00 is the main presentation. The rest is just politician talk.




Viral evolution is always fascinating, because it has a strong game theory base to it, unlike say a bacteria which develops changes in regards to stimuli and passes that on to progeny.
I read the cliff notes, I'm worried about the spike protein change, especially since they say "we don't know yet" about the implications.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Hooked

*Traveling by plane soon? This is how you make sure your suitcase is the first one to arrive at baggage claim!*
https://www.tips-and-tricks.co/lifehacks/suitcase-first-one-baggage-claim/

"Apparently, what works best is to go to the check-in counter to ask for a label that says ‘fragile’. When a suitcase has this label, it’ll be the last one to be loaded into the plane. That means it’s most likely one of the first ones to arrive at baggage claim when the plane has reached its destination. Another option is to be one of the last people to check in their luggage, if that’s possible. It follows the same principle as the trick with the label. Last one on the plane, first one at baggage claim. Want to play it 100 percent safe? Then it’s best to book a first class ticket..."

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

This is not the second wave , it's the first tsunami ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Some safety tips for over the Christmas holidays :
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...the-festive-season.html?utm_source=newsletter

*''Safety tips*
Bartmann and Jooste provided a number of tips to help South Africans keep themselves and their homes safe.

These tips included the following:


*Get a trustworthy house-sitter* if you are going away for the holiday and ask them to remove any post from the postbox or newspaper from the driveway.
*Let your dogs sleep inside at night* to prevent them from being poisoned.
*Be wary of power outages at your home* as criminals often switch off the mains in order to run down an alarm system’s batteries.
*Make sure that your gate opens and closes as quickly as possible *– This means less time sitting in your driveway or the road where you are a vulnerable target to hijackers.
*Ensure that the motor has a locked box covering* to stop any attempts at tampering.
*Be aware of your surroundings* and of being followed home or of any suspicious cars or people in your neighbourhood.
*Be an active participant in your neighbourhood watch WhatsApp group* if you have a suburb or road grouping.
*Check bushes and trees* *on your property regularly* to ensure they are not affecting your perimeter security. Branches should be cut back to prevent blocking or impeding the effective functioning of your perimeter security, or where they may be used to climb into and access your property.
*Make sure that beams are installed correctly* and at the optimal angle to increase their range and effectiveness. It is also important to make sure that these beams are not obscured by shrubbery, or near reflective surfaces to prevent excessive false alarm activations.
*Carry remote panic buttons* with you at all times at home and equip your domestic staff with remote panics.
*Check that your alarm is armed* at all times and that everyone within the household – including domestic staff – know when and how to use the alarm system and panic buttons if these are installed.
*Make a list of emergency contact numbers* and post them on or near a phone. If you have not been informed of the arrival of delivery people or service providers, do not open the door, even if they insist that they have an appointment
*Do not open the door* for unexpected ‘delivery people’ or ‘service providers’
*Keep your details updated* so that your security company must know exactly how to get hold of you, or the details of anyone you have asked to look after your property while you are away.''

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 4


----------



## Hooked

*Netcare suspends some surgeries, limits visitors nationwide*
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...surgeries-limits-visitors-nationwide-20201220
20 Dec. 2020

*Summary
The following applies nationwide: *

Surgical admissions only for emergencies.
Visting restricted to exceptional cases.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Six nuns dead at Port Shepstone convent, 15 critically ill*
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...-shepstone-convent-15-critically-ill-20201220
20 Dec. 2020

SUMMARY

The nuns are based at the Daughters of Saint Francis in Port Shepstone.
The deaths all took place within a week.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*This is when and how you can see the rare 'Christmas Star' tonight in South Africa*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/christmas-star-astronomy-jupiter-saturn-great-conjunction-2020-12
21 Dec. 2020


*For the first time in 800 years, people on Earth will be able to see the “Christmas star” in the night sky.*
*Astronomers call the phenomenon the “Great Conjunction” because it is when Jupiter and Saturn – the two biggest planets in the solar system – are close to Earth and to each other.*
*South Africans will be able to see the “Christmas star” on Monday 21 December in the hours after sunset.*
*




*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

SARS-CoV-2 Variants in U.K., South Africa Cause Alarm By Amy Orciari Herman Edited by Susan Sadoughi, MD, and André Sofair, MD, MPH A SARS-CoV-2 variant that was identified in the U.K. in mid-September and seems more transmissible than other strains led to strict lockdown measures in London and surrounding areas over the weekend, according to media reports. The variant contains 23 genetic mutations, several of which affect the virus's spike protein. It accounted for 28% of COVID-19 cases in London in mid-November, the Wall Street Journal reports. By mid-December, this had risen to 62%. "It is becoming the dominant variant; it is beating all the others in terms of transmission," the U.K. government's top scientific adviser said on Saturday. A modeling analysis suggests it could be 70% more transmissible than other SARS-CoV-2 strains. But another U.K. scientific adviser was cautious: "I think we need to have a little bit more experimental data," she told the New York Times. "We can't entirely rule out the fact that some of this transmissibility data might be related to human behavior." In South Africa, a similar variant has been identified in 90% of samples analyzed, the Times reports. Scientists there also emphasized that "human behavior was driving the epidemic, not new mutations whose effect on transmissibility had yet to be quantified." U.K. scientific advisers said that for now, the new variant does not seem to cause more severe illness or fatality than other strains and it should not render vaccines ineffective. Nonetheless, a U.S. evolutionary biologist told the Times, "It's a real warning that we need to pay closer attention."

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

https://www.facebook.com/SwartlandMunicipality

Follow the above page if you're planning a visit to the West Coast (Western Cape).

Unofficial numbers for my town, Yzerfontein, are higher and there has been one death - the first death we've ever had from Covid.

As for Darling ... Tannie Evita better stay at home - and so will I, instead of going to the butcher there!!

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Think I missed the whole planetary alignment thingymablob. 

But managed to grab a few stars from the garden. 

Not one to wish upon stars- but if there was ever a year and a time we needed it, this would be it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> Think I missed the whole planetary alignment thingymablob.
> 
> But managed to grab a few stars from the garden.
> 
> Not one to wish upon stars- but if there was ever a year and a time we needed it, this would be it
> 
> View attachment 217347



The whole week I've been watching the 2 planets moving closer together. And tonight on my first night on leave I get called in for a meeting. 

So I missed it as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

https://sacoronavirus.co.za/2020/12...ed-as-solidarity-fund-concludes-down-payment/

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> The whole week I've been watching the 2 planets moving closer together. And tonight on my first night on leave I get called in for a meeting.
> 
> So I missed it as well.


And JHB had a cloudcover...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Government owes SABC more than R28 million in TV licence fees*
Hanno Labuschagne21 December 2020
 
  
The South African government owes almost R60 million in TV licence and advertising fees to the SABC.

This was revealed in a *written response* from the Minister of the Communications and Digital Technologies Stella Ndabeni-Abrahams to Parliamentary questions posed by DA MP Phumzile van Damme.

The minister noted an amount of about R18.7 million is owed by a total of 126 provincial departments, while 20 national departments have outstanding TV licence fees balances totalling just shy of R1.7 million.

R6.3 million remains outstanding across 249 municipality accounts, while 57 state-owned enterprises (SOEs) have a TV licence debt of nearly R1.6 million.

Combined these entities owe around R28.3 million to the SABC for unpaid TV Licence fees.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...in-tv-licence-fees.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

Beaches which are still open are open only from 9a.m. - 6p.m, right? Yesterday evening at about 7p.m. I drove past the promenade, where a Law Enforcement vehicle was parked - and a few people were casually strolling on the beach.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> View attachment 217452


...now try wearing glasses with that contraption...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

*It’s not just the coast: New system shows second-wave trouble for Sandton, Linden*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/i...econd-wave-trouble-for-sandton-linden-2020-12
22 Dec. 2020

Much of the coronavirus focus is on coastal regions right now. But Gauteng has the highest cumulative Covid-19 caseload in South Africa and – even before holidaymakers return from the coast – at least 20 wards have been identified as developing hotspots, with clusters in Johannesburg, Randburg, Krugersdorp, and Pretoria.

Combining data gathered from the localised risk index with early indicators of the virus’ exponential growth, Wits University has developed a digital dashboard which aims to flag developing hotspots.

On Monday, 21 December, Gauteng accounted for 18% of all new coronavirus cases registered nationally, with an active caseload that increased by more than 60% in the week after the announcement of tightened restrictions.

*These are the current and developing hotspots in Gauteng, listed by active cases registered.*
*




*
Sandton Ward 103, covering Sandown, River Club, Morningside, Benmore Gardens, and Bryanston is considered a certified hotspot with over 200 active cases and a combined risk index rating of 32. Nearby Atholl Gardens, Wynberg, and Alexandra Ext 24 are listed as developing hotspots displaying exponential growth with a risk rating of 33.

Ward 99, which includes Linden, Robindale, Blairgowrie, and Robin Hills, is considered a particularly high-risk area, with an index rating of 47.

Ward 20, a confirmed hotspot consisting of Bedfordview and Saint Andrews, holds the highest risk rating in Johannesburg of 55, with more than 50 active cases reported in an area less than one square kilometre.

Other areas around Johannesburg which have been identified as developing hotspots, with low levels of severity, include ward 73 (Orchards, Orange Grove, Houghton Estate), ward 87 (Greenside, Auckland Park, Westcliff, Melville, Forest Town) and ward 115 (Jukskei Park, Bloubosrand, Fourways, Witkoppen).



West of Johannesburg’s city centre, wards 17 and 24, which includes Munsieville and Dan Pienaar accounting for over 100 active cases, have been listed as developing hotspots with high-risk ratings.

Although Krugersdrop Central has a low-risk rating of 19, with an active caseload quickly approaching 200, the area has been classified as an active hotspot.




Tshwane ward 82, which includes the University of Pretoria, Menlopark, and Hazelwood, has been identified as a developing hotspot with a risk index of 25 and more than 50 active cases registered in an area less than one kilometre squared.

Ward 66, with the suburb of Valhalla at its centre, is regarded as a certified hotspot for a hyper-localised outbreak, just north of Wierda Road."

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

This is for all the Zoo Biscuit lovers out there - a brief history :
''In 1965 ‘gypsy creams’ (the generic name) was a biscuit that most manufacturers produced, and Bakers’ Tuscany Creams was the market leader. However Pyott, with help from Cadbury, brought out Romany Creams and that was the end of the competition. The history of Iced Zoo was not too dissimilar. Baker’s had a line called Playtime which had images of various toys glazed onto the biscuit. It was an expensive line because each biscuit required two glazing operations that could only be done by hand. But when Pyotts brought out their Iced Zoo line and designed a special machine for doing these two glazing operations, it soon took over the market as well.''
_http://www.theheritageportal.co.za/article/forgotten-biscuit-king_

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*SARS shuts offices for two weeks amid 'alarming' spread of Covid in SA*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/sars-shuts-offices-for-two-weeks-2020-12
22 Dec. 2020

"All South Revenue Service (SARS) offices will be closed from Thursday 24 December to Monday 4 January.

“This two-week period of the physical lockdown of offices is SARS’ contribution to curb any further possible spread of Covid-19 infections among taxpayers and our staff,” the tax agency said in a statement."

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Covid Camping

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

Just heard on CNN that the South African variant has been found in the USA - from two South Africans who arrived. Whyyyyyy do people still travel? Even if one has tested negative and received the clearance certificate, do they not realise that the very next minute they can be infected?? How many other people have they infected on their travels?

We need to stay put! Is it too much to ask??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> View attachment 217584



I was hoping that since they released the data that permanent erectile dysfunction is a possibility due to vascular damage even in low presenting cases idiots would start taking it more seriously but alas not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> I was hoping that since they released the data that permanent erectile dysfunction is a possibility due to vascular damage even in low presenting cases idiots would start taking it more seriously but alas not.



That's way too big words for covidiots (or covid-dose).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

*England bans flights from South Africa, as well as SA visitors, from today due to new Covid variant*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/england-bans-flights-from-sa-2020-12
24 Dec. 2020

"...All flights from South Africa have been banned, and South Africans won’t be allowed to enter England.

“From 9am Thursday 24 December 2020, visitors arriving into England who have been in or transited through South Africa in the previous 10 days will not be permitted entry and direct flights will be banned. This excludes cargo and freight without passengers,” the government announced in the late hours of Wednesday.

British and Irish Nationals, visa holders and permanent residents, will be able to enter but must self-isolate for 10 days along with their household.

People who share a household with anyone self-isolating after returning from South Africa will now also need to self-isolate until 10 days have passed since anyone they live with was last in South Africa.

“The government has responded urgently to new evidence which demonstrates the need to temporarily suspend entry for passengers arriving from South Africa to England,” it said in a statement.

“This is different to the UK variant, meaning a travel ban is critical to prevent further domestic infection.” The UK will step up its Border Force presence to ensure that those arriving to England from South Africa are compliant with the new restrictions.

On Wednesday, British health secretary Matt Hancock announced that South Africa's new coronavirus variant has been found in the UK.

Hancock said that scientists had identified two cases of a new coronavirus variant which he said was even more transmissible than another variant which is currently spreading rapidly through England."

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*New lockdown restrictions warning*...
Health minister Zweli Mkhize has warned South Africans that they will need to review the current lockdown restrictions as COVID-19 infections spike.
On 23 December South Africa reported 14,046 new COVID-19 cases – the highest daily increase since the pandemic hit the country.

Mkhize further announced 411 COVID-19 related deaths, which takes the total number of deaths to 25,657.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...g-for-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> *Government owes SABC more than R28 million in TV licence fees*
> Hanno Labuschagne21 December 2020
> 
> 
> The South African government owes almost R60 million in TV licence and advertising fees to the SABC.
> 
> This was revealed in a *written response* from the Minister of the Communications and Digital Technologies Stella Ndabeni-Abrahams to Parliamentary questions posed by DA MP Phumzile van Damme.
> 
> The minister noted an amount of about R18.7 million is owed by a total of 126 provincial departments, while 20 national departments have outstanding TV licence fees balances totalling just shy of R1.7 million.
> 
> R6.3 million remains outstanding across 249 municipality accounts, while 57 state-owned enterprises (SOEs) have a TV licence debt of nearly R1.6 million.
> 
> Combined these entities owe around R28.3 million to the SABC for unpaid TV Licence fees.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...in-tv-licence-fees.html?utm_source=newsletter


And I bet they don't get blacklisted. 
I did an application to buy a TV and I was blacklisted without even buying the thing, because I did the application I had to pay TV licence.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Hong Kong bans South African flights, imposes 21-day quarantine for visitors*
https://www.news24.com/news24/world...poses-21-day-quarantine-for-visitors-20201225
25 Dec. 2020

SUMMARY
All people who have been in South Africa in the past 21 days are banned from boarding flights to Hong Kong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Doctors call for another hard lockdown as new Covid-19 variant spreads*
https://www.iol.co.za/thepost/news/...-spreads-b5f36c12-9244-4204-9b92-8cac064f43d2
*25 Dec. 2020
*
"General practitioners in Durban that the POST spoke to said they were inundated with patients who had symptoms of the virus.

Some of those who have tested positive in recent days had also tested positive earlier this year.

Doctor Lazarus Jakes, of Chatsworth, said: “The second wave is undoubtedly worse. I have patients who tested positive in March and recovered that are testing positive again. It's the same symptoms, but the virus is transferred faster. Before the kids were safe, but now, more children are testing positive. My youngest patient was a six-month-old, whose parents had also tested positive...

Doctor MR Noorbhai, who has a practice in Chatsworth, said 70% of his daily appointments were Covid related.

“From that 70%, about 30% of them test positive. From the remaining 40%, some of the test results are initially false negatives, but a few days later, the same patients experience Covid symptoms.”

He said he was now seeing a greater number of teenagers, especially those between 15 and 19, testing positive.

He said some patients were not tested for the virus because they could not afford the R800 it costs to conduct the test. They are choosing to medicate at home and self-isolate. Noorbhai said this could mean that the number of covid patients is actually higher."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

With reference to the above article.

The 2-year old son of an acquaintance was tested positive. Fortunately, two weeks later, he's on the mend. The parents have been tested twice and are negative.

About the cost of a test - ridiculously expensive! A couple I know had to be tested before travelling to Namibia. Cost of the tests was R850 each, plus the doctor's consultation fee. 

I understand that lab testing is always expensive, but surely something could be done to lower the costs for Covid testing? I'll bet my bottom dollar that most people can't afford it and will therefore not have themselves tested. 

If the test were not so expensive, I would have myself tested in case I'm asymptomic, but to pay R850 .... ??

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> With reference to the above article.
> 
> The 2-year old son of an acquaintance was tested positive. Fortunately, two weeks later, he's on the mend. The parents have been tested twice and are negative.
> 
> About the cost of a test - ridiculously expensive! A couple I know had to be tested before travelling to Namibia. Cost of the tests was R850 each, plus the doctor's consultation fee.
> 
> I understand that lab testing is always expensive, but surely something could be done to lower the costs for Covid testing? I'll bet my bottom dollar that most people can't afford it and will therefore not have themselves tested.
> 
> If the test were not so expensive, I would have myself tested in case I'm asymptomic, but to pay R850 .... ??



I agree that is a lot of money that not many have lying around to be used at short notice. Especially this time.

But in the beginning of the pandemic the SARS-COV2-PCR was over R1200. After the National Pathology Group got together they agreed to lower the price to R850. I believe thats the bare minimum that they can go on for the tests unless they start making a loss. Unfortunately government does not subsidise the private sector.

The test can be done for free by the NICD through NHLS. @Grand Guru can give more info on that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> I agree that is a lot of money that not many have lying around to be used at short notice. Especially this time.
> 
> But in the beginning of the pandemic the SARS-COV2-PCR was over R1200. After the National Pathology Group got together they agreed to lower the price to R850. I believe thats the bare minimum that they can go on for the tests unless they start making a loss. Unfortunately government does not subsidise the private sector.
> 
> The test can be done for free by the NICD through NHLS. @Grand Guru can give more info on that.


Agree. It’s done for free as long as the test is justified by the National testing policy/protocol. So if you’re getting a test in order to be able to travel abroad or something like that, they’ll most likely turn you away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 217658
> 
> 
> View attachment 217659



I'm really dreading what January is going to look like when all the return trip migration happens.

The amount of people socializing irresponsibly is bound to lead to problems.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> I'm really dreading what January is going to look like when all the return trip migration happens.
> 
> The amount of people socializing irresponsibly is bound to lead to problems.



This rise is still from last month's Black Friday, Year End Functions and matric parties.

Middle Jan we should start seeing what the festive season has done. And judging by the shops I went to it's going to be a hard time ahead.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Adephi said:


> This rise is still from last month's Black Friday, Year End Functions and matric parties.
> 
> Middle Jan we should start seeing what the festive season has done. And judging by the shops I went to it's going to be a hard time ahead.



It's awful.
I've personally counted and called out people for over doing it the past few days. Rather break or piss off the friendship and still have living friends in a few months. 
12 people having a get together in a 2 or 3 bed room apartment.
Restaurants with no distancing between tables.
Retail stores--what happened to doing temp screening before letting people in, it's non existent now. A simple example is the Nike store in Woodmead. Queues have been 100+ people everytime we've been past there in the past month- snaking deep into the parking lot. And practically zero distancing. 

Speaking to a friend yesterday- he got 3 different funeral notices. All covid related. From people who he knows but that don't know each other.

Another case where someone got diagnosed Wednesday but had mild symptoms only, passed away on Thursday- it seems this newer strain is working extremely fast and affecting people that are younger and without major comorbodities either.

Gonna be a rough ride people. Best batten down the hatches and buckle up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

Stay safe forumites.


M.Adhir said:


> It's awful.
> I've personally counted and called out people for over doing it the past few days. Rather break or piss off the friendship and still have living friends in a few months.
> 12 people having a get together in a 2 or 3 bed room apartment.
> Restaurants with no distancing between tables.
> Retail stores--what happened to doing temp screening before letting people in, it's non existent now. A simple example is the Nike store in Woodmead. Queues have been 100+ people everytime we've been past there in the past month- snaking deep into the parking lot. And practically zero distancing.
> 
> Speaking to a friend yesterday- he got 3 different funeral notices. All covid related. From people who he knows but that don't know each other.
> 
> Another case where someone got diagnosed Wednesday but had mild symptoms only, passed away on Thursday- it seems this newer strain is working extremely fast and affecting people that are younger and without major comorbodities either.
> 
> Gonna be a rough ride people. Best batten down the hatches and buckle up.


I can relate. Were on full lockdown at home.this new strain takes people out quick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Neighbor has Covid-19, have not been in contact with her for over a week. Mother-in-law has COPD, so we only dropped off presents and Xmas lunch with packaging and containers sanitized. Son is a delivery driver, he sanitizes before he comes into the house (CDC style).

House got fogged on Thursday. No more family outings to the shop, back to me doing all the shopping.

This is going to get way worse before it gets any better at all. And yet people still walk around without masks, que right on top of each other. Bump into you in the shops, eat and drink while walking inside malls and shopping centers... oblivious to the impact.

Even if the figures are only 50% correct, it is still scary! I am at the point of putting my household on lockdown until further notice! Time to hoard TP and Baked Beans again before a government lockdown is implemented! It is going to happen, we all know that, yet so many just dont give a crap!

Keep safe Fam! Be the change we need to see in this world!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

https://news.google.com/covid19/map?hl=en-ZA&mid=/m/0hzlz&gl=ZA&ceid=ZA:en

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Said it before and I'll say it again and again. 
Stay at home unless you Really Really have no choice but to go out for essentials or to assist a person in need.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Neighbor has Covid-19, have not been in contact with her for over a week. Mother-in-law has COPD, so we only dropped off presents and Xmas lunch with packaging and containers sanitized. Son is a delivery driver, he sanitizes before he comes into the house (CDC style).
> 
> House got fogged on Thursday. No more family outings to the shop, back to me doing all the shopping.
> 
> This is going to get way worse before it gets any better at all. And yet people still walk around without masks, que right on top of each other. Bump into you in the shops, eat and drink while walking inside malls and shopping centers... oblivious to the impact.
> 
> Even if the figures are only 50% correct, it is still scary! I am at the point of putting my household on lockdown until further notice! Time to hoard TP and Baked Beans again before a government lockdown is implemented! It is going to happen, we all know that, yet so many just dont give a crap!
> 
> Keep safe Fam! Be the change we need to see in this world!


Don't waste money on fogging, it'spointless... rather focus on more regular cleaning of bathrooms, door handles, remote controls, top counters etc. If you have high risk persons at home, wear masks as much as possible when around them and wash hands very frequently. The use of alcohol based sanitizer is also pointless at home since you have water and soap.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## M.Adhir

11552 positive out of 37817 tests... 
That's just over 30%.
Scary stuff.
I dont recall it ever being that high but I stand to be corrected.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Looking bad... NCC meeting now according to News24.com

was planned for tuesday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

incredible_hullk said:


> Looking bad... NCC meeting now according to News24.com
> 
> was planned for tuesday



Cabinet recalled for an emergency meeting on Tuesday as well. 

We are not going to get a good New Years message from the pres.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

incredible_hullk said:


> Looking bad... NCC meeting now according to News24.com
> 
> was planned for tuesday



I think we should expect the level 4 lockdown that nobody wants, but that almost everybody with at least a little bit of sommom sense will agree is the only way to try and slow this outbreak down. Because people don't listen.

Problem is unless they leave the migrant holiday traveller's stuck where they are, the virus is gonna spread on the way home also. The medical fraternity is generally expecting chaos from the end of week 1 January.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SWAMBO's hospital have 12 beds left for regular patients, the rest all allocated for Covid patients - all of them full. Have had 3 deaths in our town in the last 24hours. There are no Covid ICU beds open in Limpopo. Other provinces aren't far off either. Had to heli-evac a guy to Randburg yesterday. Was the only place that had a bed for him. Yet the malls are over crowded, the New Years parties are being planned. I give up. People truly are selfish bastards.

Reactions: Agree 10 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Looks like they are currently meeting.

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...-as-infections-near-the-million-mark-20201227

And I'm out of whipskey.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*SA company gets R900 million to develop rapid Covid-19 test – using tobacco plants*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/b...pid-covid-19-test-using-tobacco-plant-2020-12


Nicotiana benthamiana – a plant of the tobacco variety – is being used to produce Covid-19 antibodies.
These bio-engineered antibodies will be extracted from a laboratory in Mauritius and developed into rapid test kits and potential vaccines.
The company leading the programme is a product of the University of Cape Town’s Biopharming Research Unit.
Thanks to European funders, Cape Bio Pharms has reached its target of R900 million to jumpstart the production part of the project.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## M.Adhir

We hit our 1 million cases today. 

And the infection rate climbed a bit again. 

Just over 32% today - 29494 tests of which 9502 are positive. Yesterday's was 30.5%.

Either our testing has become much more targeted, or we have a shitstorm brewing. 
I'm leaning towards the latter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> We hit our 1 million cases today.
> 
> And the infection rate climbed a bit again.
> 
> Just over 32% today - 29494 tests of which 9502 are positive. Yesterday's was 30.5%.
> 
> Either our testing has become much more targeted, or we have a shitstorm brewing.
> I'm leaning towards the latter.
> 
> View attachment 217717
> View attachment 217718


There's no imoji for that.
Welcome lockdown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

I see lock down diaries becoming very busy , very soon - already planned an emergency stop @ TOPS tomorrow .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> I see lock down diaries becoming very busy , very soon - already planned an emergency stop @ TOPS tomorrow .


Don't forget brewers yeast and fruits bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> I see lock down diaries becoming very busy , very soon - already planned an emergency stop @ TOPS tomorrow .



I still have dops from the first round of level 5. 
Topped up a bit a few weeks ago but haven't had much will to have a drink tbh. 

The missus has actually been using my Grolsch to batter our hake when we do fish and chips. 

Will just grab an extra case or 2 of beers maybe, just in case.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> Don't forget brewers yeast and fruits bro.


And ginger.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

A full lock down will burn this country, they need stricter regulations and the balls to enforce them. The lockdown ship sailed. They need to lean on someone and use the mutated strain to get vaccine approval, at least so I can buy a jab privately.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

I'm not interested in the vaccines. I'll wear a mask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Resistance said:


> I'm not interested in the vaccines. I'll wear a mask.
> View attachment 217728



Each to their own, but we will need a significant amount of people to take a vaccine to make it worthwhile. There was enough evidence that viral vaccines in general prepped the body for any kind of viral infection and helped mediate infections. Literally made it my mission to have as many new vaccines and refreshers this year as possible to use as part of my prophylactics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Feliks Karp said:


> A full lock down will burn this country, they need stricter regulations and the balls to enforce them. The lockdown ship sailed. They need to lean on someone and use the mutated strain to get vaccine approval, at least so I can buy a jab privately.



My take:
They need to tighten it up alot
Longer curfew 
Lesser alcohol (ie -lesser mingling). I know alot of people who can drink responsibly. But I also know alot who can't/don't.
They need to screen people at the tollgates and airports for local travel as well. If you're sick, stay behind. Dont carry the virus and burden the health system at your destination. You chose to go out there so now stay there until you're no longer a higher risk to your destination. 
Much more stringent enforcement. Can't remember when last I got temp screened at a public place/ retailer etc. Proper contact recording everywhere you go. Hardly any places are recording information- if you were exposed in a store etc you will likely never know.
Shutting down the economy isn't the answer, that I agree with. But tightening up the control measures is. Deploy the army again if needed. Those who follow the rules have nothing to fear. 

Plus the tobacco/nicotine ban won't happen again so the vapers will be ok.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Feliks Karp said:


> A full lock down will burn this country, they need stricter regulations and the balls to enforce them. The lockdown ship sailed. They need to lean on someone and use the mutated strain to get vaccine approval, at least so I can buy a jab privately.



Side note - there was a bust in a warehouse in JHB this weekend. Among the raided goods were counterfeit n95 masks, and a batch of vaccines labeled as covid vaccines.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 9


----------



## Feliks Karp

M.Adhir said:


> My take:
> They need to tighten it up alot
> Longer curfew
> Lesser alcohol (ie -lesser mingling). I know alot of people who can drink responsibly. But I also know alot who can't/don't.
> They need to screen people at the tollgates and airports for local travel as well. If you're sick, stay behind. Dont carry the virus and burden the health system at your destination. You chose to go out there so now stay there until you're no longer a higher risk to your destination.
> Much more stringent enforcement. Can't remember when last I got temp screened at a public place/ retailer etc. Proper contact recording everywhere you go. Hardly any places are recording information- if you were exposed in a store etc you will likely never know.
> Shutting down the economy isn't the answer, that I agree with. But tightening up the control measures is. Deploy the army again if needed. Those who follow the rules have nothing to fear.
> 
> Plus the tobacco/nicotine ban won't happen again so the vapers will be ok.



Only thing I don't agree on is temp screening, it's a joke to me, I run just under 37 degrees naturally, also easy to avoid with a few steroids and an aircon. Most of the time the people operating these temp screening stations do so many things that just increase the chance of fomite transmission that it makes me cringe.



M.Adhir said:


> Side note - there was a bust in a warehouse in JHB this weekend. Among the raided goods were counterfeit n95 masks, and a batch of vaccines labeled as covid vaccines.



Don't stress I meant private medical care. I'm the loony with a morbid interest in infectious pathogens, I got all my encapsulated filters and UVEX goggles last year as soon as the initial reports leaked out of china.
*edit People still laugh at me and take pictures so Ill probably show up on one of your social feeds.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> Each to their own, but we will need a significant amount of people to take a vaccine to make it worthwhile. There was enough evidence that viral vaccines in general prepped the body for any kind of viral infection and helped mediate infections. Literally made it my mission to have as many new vaccines and refreshers this year as possible to use as part of my prophylactics.


I took the flu vaccine (compulsory at the time) all those times(twice) I got sick with flu more times in that period then ever before.
The next year I profoundly refused.
So I'm not against it. I'm just not taking it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> My take:
> They need to tighten it up alot
> Longer curfew
> Lesser alcohol (ie -lesser mingling). I know alot of people who can drink responsibly. But I also know alot who can't/don't.
> They need to screen people at the tollgates and airports for local travel as well. If you're sick, stay behind. Dont carry the virus and burden the health system at your destination. You chose to go out there so now stay there until you're no longer a higher risk to your destination.
> Much more stringent enforcement. Can't remember when last I got temp screened at a public place/ retailer etc. Proper contact recording everywhere you go. Hardly any places are recording information- if you were exposed in a store etc you will likely never know.
> Shutting down the economy isn't the answer, that I agree with. But tightening up the control measures is. Deploy the army again if needed. Those who follow the rules have nothing to fear.
> 
> Plus the tobacco/nicotine ban won't happen again so the vapers will be ok.



The temperature taking I also question. Some Chinese company made big bucks with these contactless thermometers. They are notoriously inacurate. A couple of weeks ago I had a flu. Temp at work was 35, at the Dr's reception was 34,8. But when the Dr used a proper thermometer my temp was 39. Also, when you have a fever you sweat. And cools down your skin temp that gets read incorrectly low by the contactless thermometer.

3 things and we can get this under control
- face masks worn correctly
- hand washing and improved higene
- social distancing

But it will need the cooperation of everybody and that is the hard part.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> The temperature taking I also question. Some Chinese company made big bugs with these contactless thermometers. They are notoriously inacurate. A couple of weeks ago I had a flu. Temp at work was 35, at the Dr's reception was 34,8. But when the Dr used a proper thermometer my temp was 39. Also, when you have a fever you sweat. And cools down your skin temp that gets read incorrectly low by the contactless thermometer.
> 
> 3 things and we can get this under control
> - face masks worn correctly
> - hand washing and improved higene
> - social distancing
> 
> But it will need the cooperation of everybody and that is the hard part.


That's the other thing. The contactless thermometer works better taking the temperature by your temple or in your ear. 
Most people scan just anywhere they see skin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Resistance said:


> I took the flu vaccine (compulsory at the time) all those times(twice) I got sick with flu more times in that period then ever before.
> The next year I profoundly refused.
> So I'm not against it. I'm just not taking it.



The common flu vaccine is around 50-60% effective. That's due to all the strains that its trying to cover but really is impossible. The NICD really work hard every year to get an effective vaccine for every season depending on what strains are most prevalent. The Covid vaccine is around 85-95% effective so far. 

And they didn't just start with the vaccine research this year. There is a team in USA that have been trying to get a universal Corona virus vaccine since the 2000's, but due to lack of funding the project was stopped. All they did was go back to that research and with unlimited funding they managed to fasttrack the development for a COVID-19 vaccine.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> The common flu vaccine is around 50-60% effective. That's due to all the strains that its trying to cover but really is impossible. The NICD really work hard every year to get an effective vaccine for every season depending on what strains are most prevalent. The Covid vaccine is around 85-95% effective so far.
> 
> And they didn't just start with the vaccine research this year. There is a team in USA that have been trying to get a universal Corona virus vaccine since the 2000's, but due to lack of funding the project was stopped. All they did was go back to that research and with unlimited funding they managed to fasttrack the development for a COVID-19 vaccine.


Still a no from me.
Im glad though, it can help a lot of people.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO

*Go get your beers ...*
South Africa is considering reinstating a total ban on liquor sales as the number of Covid-19 infections surge over the summer holiday season, a person familiar with the discussions said.

Restrictions on alcohol sales have been implemented to various degrees since one of the world’s most stringent lockdowns was imposed in March, in part to lower hospital admissions from vehicle accidents and alcohol-related violence. Still, the government lost tax revenue as a result of an initial bar on any sales and liquor traders and bars fired workers.

The ban could start on* Tuesday and last through Jan. 10*, said the person, who requested anonymity because the information is not public and a final decision hasn’t been made.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/government/381192-government-considers-alcohol-ban-report.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*COVID-19 patients turned away as hospitals in the Western Cape breach capacity*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...tals-in-the-western-cape-breach-capacity.html
Hospitals in the Western Cape are struggling to keep up with a surge in patients during South Africa’s second wave of COVID-19 infections.

This is according to a *report from Sunday newspaper Rapport*, which noted that public hospitals in the City of Cape Town Metro had exceeded their capacities and that private hospitals in rural areas are also being forced to turn away more patients.

According to the publication, public hospitals in the metropolitan area were 105% full as of Tuesday 22 December, with 5,040 patients admitted while only 4,809 operational beds were available.

The hospitals with the biggest capacity challenges included:


Khayelitsha – 140%
New Somerset – 133%
False Bay – 129%
Helderberg – 124%
Mitchells Plain – 115%
In addition, 353 of the 367 ICU beds in public hospitals were occupied as of 24 December.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Send in the clowns - ready for round 2 - The Blood Orange with a slice of orange/lime shines with a Sprite or lemonade mix .

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 217774
> View attachment 217775
> 
> Send in the clowns - ready for round 2 - The Blood Orange with a slice of orange/lime shines with a Sprite or lemonade mix .



I found the cucumber flavoured Sprite goes very well with some gin if you get a bit tired of the bitterness of tonic water.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Another hard lockdown in perspective 

https://www.iol.co.za/capeargus/new...9-crisis-49ceb3db-ca2a-4854-a495-24d84052188f

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## M.Adhir

And here we go...
8pm tonight

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> And here we go...
> 8pm tonight
> 
> View attachment 217809



As the bottle stores close they announce it. Hope everybody got their last rounds for 2020 in.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Adephi said:


> As the bottle stores close they announce it. Hope everybody got their last rounds for 2020 in.



Yeah. They almost always seem to time it as such. Maybe to avoid queue and rush at the stores. 

I think we are heading for it tonight. 
Cyril will be judged on his actions for years to come - my sincere hope is that he tightens it all up properly, not just close the beaches for a few mtoe hours on certain days

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

I have lots to say,but I'll keep it to myself for now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Told you to stock up...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH

Here we go again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

I should have bought shares in a pineapple farm.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

ROFL I love how like 90% of the country is declared a hot spot

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> ROFL I love how like 90% of the country is declared a hot spot


Almost the entire Gauteng except for the Vaal. And the holiday makers are not even back yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> View attachment 217810


 
And that's exactly what my brother and I are doing - staying away from each other. I'm in contact with a lot of people, especially holiday-makers here and the last thing that I would want to do is to infect my brother. With other people we wear a mask at all times, but obviously if I'm over at my brother for dinner we don't mask up. So - New Year's Eve braai cancelled and we'll see each other some time mid to end Jan. only - unless we bump into each other at Spar!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

I think what Ramaphosa has done is excellent. I can't help comparing him - again - to Dump-the-Trump.
Banning alcohol is the only way to put a dampener on things. 

As for restaurants closing at 8pm, that's going to hit Cape Town really hard. The sun sets only at 8pm so people go to restaurants only at about that time or later for dinner. I remember a friend of mine coming down to CT and he was shocked that people go for dinner only at 9pm, but it's not so shocking when you consider that it's only an hour after sunset! I feel sorry for the restaurant industry but it's the public who is to blame.

I wonder what is going to happen now with the holiday-makers, especially here in Yzerfontein where there is literally nothing else to do but to go to the beach. What's the point of staying here until mid-Jan? Imagine... you're from Gauteng or anywhere inland. You save up all year for your fantastic holiday of sun 'n surf. And now - nothing. And if they leave, as I'm sure they will, will the accommodation establishments give them a refund? Interesting times lie ahead!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Feliks Karp said:


> ROFL I love how like 90% of the country is declared a hot spot



I was also surprised to hear that the West Coast (of Cape Town) is a hot-spot. There are certain densely-populated areas which are hot-spots, but one couldn't say that my town of Yzerfontein, or Langebaan and Melbosstrand are hot-spots, although there has indeed been a rise in cases.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 217821
> View attachment 217822
> View attachment 217823
> View attachment 217824
> View attachment 217825
> View attachment 217826
> View attachment 217827
> View attachment 217828


That guy said nothing about smoking so we'll need our vendors to post their schedules in the relevant forums. Oh snap. He mentioned small business's. Would that fall under the ,closed before 8pm thing???

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> I think what Ramaphosa has done is excellent. I can't help comparing him - again - to Dump-the-Trump.
> Banning alcohol is the only way to put a dampener on things.
> 
> As for restaurants closing at 8pm, that's going to hit Cape Town really hard. The sun sets only at 8pm so people go to restaurants only at about that time or later for dinner. I remember a friend of mine coming down to CT and he was shocked that people go for dinner only at 9pm, but it's not so shocking when you consider that it's only an hour after sunset! I feel sorry for the restaurant industry but it's the public who is to blame.
> 
> I wonder what is going to happen now with the holiday-makers, especially here in Yzerfontein where there is literally nothing else to do but to go to the beach. What's the point of staying here until mid-Jan? Imagine... you're from Gauteng or anywhere inland. You save up all year for your fantastic holiday of sun 'n surf. And now - nothing. And if they leave, as I'm sure they will, will the accommodation establishments give them a refund? Interesting times lie ahead!




I absolutely love the extra hours in cape town, it should be in a different time zone. 

It's really not just the public, literally today a video surfaced with a restaurant owner swearing at patrons who were requesting wider spaces between tables. Shop after shop I've had fights with managers when staff were allowing people to walk around without masks. It's a collective CF, of people not wanting to just toe the line for a bit.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

South Africa have been in lockdown for* 278* days = 9 months and 3 days , just for interest's sake.
Here is a link to a site with much more detailed stats 
https://mediahack.co.za/datastories/coronavirus/dashboard/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> South Africa have been in lockdown for* 278* days = 9 months and 3 days , just for interest's sake.


We need more choices WRT reactions to posts ... 
I appreciate the information and hate that we've in essence been prisoners in our own homes for over nine months, because of a corrupt, and inept government, along with a number of people that can't follow basic social distancing and hygiene rules ... the net knock on effect being felt by all for decades to come.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru

In all honesty, I think that the government reaction -despite being far from irreproachable- was commendable so far and avoided the country a much worse health outcome. There was some nonsense here and there like everywhere else in the world but we must all keep in mind that if there’s something this pandemic has most certainly shown is that the World is not ready to deal with a pandemic of this nature.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Stranger

Are we so PC that we dare not voice what is in peoples minds ?

There will be a portion of the population that will abide by the rules and regs and have done since the beginning. There is a portion of the population that are so gatvol that they are going to break all the rules for their own selfish gratification.

There is a portion of the population that never abided by the rules to start with and a further portion that believe that not abiding by the rules they are giving the Gov the finger.

If the command council has sat down and looked at the percentages of who falls into which category, can we really be surprised at the turn of events. At this time of the year it is culturally common to come together as families and celebrate. 

It is sad and scary to realize that a large percentage of people in this country would rather party and socialize therefore spreading the virus than forego this festive season in favour of reducing the spread.

It was not so long ago one of the party elite was pulled up for breaking the protocols and visiting friends for a birthday. With that kind of attitude multiplied by millions, no wonder the Gov is scared. They know they don't have the capabilities to cope if this gets out of control. The one thing the ruling party could not stand to do is lose control.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Stranger said:


> Are we so PC that we dare not voice what is in peoples minds ?
> 
> There will be a portion of the population that will abide by the rules and regs and have done since the beginning. There is a portion of the population that are so gatvol that they are going to break all the rules for their own selfish gratification.
> 
> There is a portion of the population that never abided by the rules to start with and a further portion that believe that not abiding by the rules they are giving the Gov the finger.
> 
> If the command council has sat down and looked at the percentages of who falls into which category, can we really be surprised at the turn of events. At this time of the year it is culturally common to come together as families and celebrate.
> 
> It is sad and scary to realize that a large percentage of people in this country would rather party and socialize therefore spreading the virus than forego this festive season in favour of reducing the spread.
> 
> It was not so long ago one of the party elite was pulled up for breaking the protocols and visiting friends for a birthday. With that kind of attitude multiplied by millions, no wonder the Gov is scared. They know they don't have the capabilities to cope if this gets out of control. The one thing the ruling party could not stand to do is lose control.


I totally agree with you @Stranger and we must not forget that the government is made of the very same people who elected them (and not all are necessarily from the best portion!)

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Resistance

This is just a general though.


Grand Guru said:


> I totally agree with you @Stranger and we must not forget that the government is made of the very same people who elected them (and not all are necessarily from the best portion!)





Stranger said:


> Are we so PC that we dare not voice what is in peoples minds ?
> 
> There will be a portion of the population that will abide by the rules and regs and have done since the beginning. There is a portion of the population that are so gatvol that they are going to break all the rules for their own selfish gratification.
> 
> There is a portion of the population that never abided by the rules to start with and a further portion that believe that not abiding by the rules they are giving the Gov the finger.
> 
> If the command council has sat down and looked at the percentages of who falls into which category, can we really be surprised at the turn of events. At this time of the year it is culturally common to come together as families and celebrate.
> 
> It is sad and scary to realize that a large percentage of people in this country would rather party and socialize therefore spreading the virus than forego this festive season in favour of reducing the spread.
> 
> It was not so long ago one of the party elite was pulled up for breaking the protocols and visiting friends for a birthday. With that kind of attitude multiplied by millions, no wonder the Gov is scared. They know they don't have the capabilities to cope if this gets out of control. The one thing the ruling party could not stand to do is lose control.


They had whole year to think about a better option for the county as a whole


ARYANTO said:


> South Africa have been in lockdown for* 278* days = 9 months and 3 days , just for interest's sake.
> Here is a link to a site with much more detailed stats
> https://mediahack.co.za/datastories/coronavirus/dashboard/





Intuthu Kagesi said:


>




They knew they were not capable in the beginning and they know they not capable now.
So why couldn't they train people to add staff or just use them as paid volunteers although there's people who would volunteer for free. 
Acquire some of the big unused factory buildings that I saw being thrown down and converted to shopping malls and housing conversions and set up a few emergency centers that could even handle minor to medium cases and leave the hospital buildings to handle the pandemic issues. 
So I'm not complaining. I'm just saying as soon as we went level 3 last time it went back to business as usual.
Hospitals were being renovated and upgrades were done here in Cape Town but none of them to handle this pandemic 
And as for the hospitals. The company I work for redid Fuel stores at a few hospitals so I'm not sucking all of this out of my thumb.
I also think I had to STILL say nothing ,but next time I'll look away and get over it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> In all honesty, I think that the government reaction -despite being far from irreproachable- was commendable so far and avoided the country a much worse health outcome. There was some nonsense here and there like everywhere else in the world but we must all keep in mind that if there’s something this pandemic has most certainly shown is that the World is not ready to deal with a pandemic of this nature.



I agree that, (_to the better part_), our government have made some good decisions. I also agree that the world has proven that it isn't ready to deal with this or any pandemic for that matter, however I stand by my earlier comments; 
I'm angry, and I hate that we've in essence become prisoners in our own homes once again, for what could have been prevented, (_please note, that this doesn't mean I'm going to buck the system_)
I'm angry because the corruption has prevented the preparation of our health, (_and other_), facilities, (_which most seem to have forgotten, was the original 'plan' for the initial lockdown_). The subsequent opposition and revelry amongst a large percentage of our populous in turn, has forced governments hand to impose another lockdown ... It's a vicious cycle really, as the opposition and revelry is spurred by our very own governments ineptness, failure to adhere to the very rules they dictate, along with their corrupt antics.

Time to go and, (_temporarily_) escape this madness with a good single malt and a vape methinks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I agree that, (_to the better part_), our government have made some good decisions. I also agree that the world has proven that it isn't ready to deal with this or any pandemic for that matter, however I stand by my earlier comments;
> I'm angry, and I hate that we've in essence become prisoners in our own homes once again, for what could have been prevented, (_please note, that this doesn't mean I'm going to buck the system_)
> I'm angry because the corruption has prevented the preparation of our health, (_and other_), facilities, (_which most seem to have forgotten, was the original 'plan' for the initial lockdown_). The subsequent opposition and revelry amongst a large percentage of our populous in turn, has forced governments hand to impose another lockdown ... It's a vicious cycle really, as the opposition and revelry is spurred by our very own governments ineptness, failure to adhere to the very rules they dictate, along with their corrupt antics.
> 
> Time to go and, (_temporarily_) escape this madness with a good single malt and a vape methinks


That's the other thing I kept quiet about. The leaders of this country is a big heap of slack. Sometimes people want and need to see the urgency of things or else it doesn't work for them.(human nature). Especially in groups of people. And once they see this slack that's when they think it's ok. If it's not adhered too by the one (or one's) who said so(implemented) it then why would they be expected to follow the rules.
(And this is mostly the case in alot of the poverty stricken areas) but more groups of people has followed this trend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Resistance

And now we're back to politics.
Anyway I didn't mean to spoil anyone's day so sorry if I did. Have a good day folks!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> And now we're back to politics.
> Anyway I didn't mean to spoil anyone's day so sorry if I did. Have a good day folks!



It's all good  ... It's not just Lithium cells that vent when they get shorted out ... We do too!
Have a great day too

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

''There will be 6 mnts imprisonment and /or a fine ''
Now who t/f is going to enforce those rules ? In broad daylight the Covidiots stroll in the street - up and down to the corner cafe WITHOUT masks , my local Norwood police station is barely a km away , I have not seen or heard ONE police van patrolling , by the time they decide to answer the phone the culprits are home again . I can rant a lot more but let it be ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> ''There will be 6 mnts imprisonment and /or a fine ''
> Now who t/f is going to enforce those rules ? In broad daylight the Covidiots stroll in the street - up and down to the corner cafe WITHOUT masks , my local Norwood police station is barely a km away , I have not seen or heard ONE police van patrolling , by the time they decide to answer the phone the culprits are home again . I can rant a lot more but let it be ....



After a wee Dalwhinnie and a long vape, the voice of my late grandfather played on in my head ... 
"This too shall pass ... Fret not the numbskulls as they shall take care of themselves as Darwin has proven time and time again"

Damn this stuff is good ... The Scots certainly know how to make a good brew!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi

But wait, there's more...

https://www.news24.com/fin24/economy/just-in-eskom-to-implement-stage-2-load-shedding-20201229

Reactions: Can relate 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> But wait, there's more...
> 
> https://www.news24.com/fin24/economy/just-in-eskom-to-implement-stage-2-load-shedding-20201229


I just got this news now. Pityfull

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

What's next , an earthquake ? The shxt is piling up , 2021 is not going to kick off on a good note . Put on your big boy pants , it's going to be rough.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Sissies

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Talking of good leaders
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...r-boasting-about-holiday-on-facebook-20201228

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> What's next , an earthquake ? The shxt is piling up , 2021 is not going to kick off on a good note . Put on your big boy pants , it's going to be rough.



South Africa has never been for sissies, and one of the many things we're famous for is our tenacity in the face of adversity. We have many times in the past risen above adversities and excelled, to the extent that we're revered for it ... so bring it on!
Sure, we'll vent a little, and then we'll roll up our sleeves and do what needs to be done ... just as we've done in the past  

We got this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Need clarification on this ...
online sales of booze permitted ? this just rocked up in my inbox ???
https://sollykramersparkhurst.co.za/product-category/beer-cider/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Need clarification on this ...
> online sales of booze permitted ? this just rocked up in my inbox ???
> https://sollykramersparkhurst.co.za/product-category/beer-cider/


I'm afraid your answer is below


Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 217917

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

They didn't mention it ,but it looks like it's part of the package.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Need clarification on this ...
> online sales of booze permitted ? this just rocked up in my inbox ???
> https://sollykramersparkhurst.co.za/product-category/beer-cider/



I think you can order, but wait 2 weeks for delivery.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> Need clarification on this ...
> online sales of booze permitted ? this just rocked up in my inbox ???
> https://sollykramersparkhurst.co.za/product-category/beer-cider/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

I was told that the caravan park here has shutdown because of the new rules. I believe that they told everyone this morning that they have to leave by 4p.m. today. Some people arrived only yesterday! 

Many holiday-makers I spoke to today said that due to the new circumstances they will be leaving on 4th Jan. 

Some of the restaurants are doing home deliveries again, as they did with the previous lockdown. It's the only way that they can keep going - barely.

My brother drove down to the beach this morning to see if people are abiding by the rules and indeed they are. Many people walking on the promenade, but not a soul on the beach. One enterprising guy stood on the promenade and threw a ball on to the beach for his dog, who retrieved it and brought it back to him. Where there's a will, there's a way. 

I rushed off to Spar to do my evening shopping and I was surprised to find the doors partially closed. They're closing at 7p.m. now instead of 8p.m. so as to get the staff home. I made it with just 5 minutes to spare. Whew!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Just wondering - if I'm alone in my car, must I wear a mask? My car is not a public space. I'm not taking chances though! I'd rather stay clear of Law Enforcement, thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> Just wondering - if I'm alone in my car, must I wear a mask? My car is not a public space. I'm not taking chances though! I'd rather stay clear of Law Enforcement, thank you very much!


In theory yes you have to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> ''There will be 6 mnts imprisonment and /or a fine ''
> Now who t/f is going to enforce those rules ? In broad daylight the Covidiots stroll in the street - up and down to the corner cafe WITHOUT masks , my local Norwood police station is barely a km away , I have not seen or heard ONE police van patrolling , by the time they decide to answer the phone the culprits are home again . I can rant a lot more but let it be ....



The fine will be tuckshop money as is most fines. Or they will sell the offender a mask for R50. The main problem with our government's response is that the country doesn't trust them or the institutions to execute what they have to (with good reason).

Global governments better get their collective shit together, as well as the public because if something like G4 H1N1 flu goes human to human it will make SARS-COV-2 look like easy mode.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Just wondering - if I'm alone in my car, must I wear a mask? My car is not a public space. I'm not taking chances though! I'd rather stay clear of Law Enforcement, thank you very much!



Not mine, saw this on FB




I think it's more for if you have passengers with you. If you are on your own just keep a mask within reach and if you get pulled over you can put it on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...ges-including-which-businesses-have-to-close/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru

The year 2020 in pictures:
CNN selection 
https://edition.cnn.com/interactive/2020/specials/year-in-pictures/
And Reuters selection 
https://www.reuters.com/news/picture/pictures-of-the-year-2020-idUSRTX8ACLN
NY Post 2020 main events
https://nypost.com/list/major-2020-events/

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## zadiac

Grand Guru said:


> I hope all of us do realize that the last few weeks as much as the next few months we are writing an important chapter in History. A chapter that will be taught in schoolbooks for years, decades and probably centuries after our time. I’m suggesting we keep a common diary! Tell us whether you’re going to be locked in or, are you one of the lucky ones like myself who will be out to work everyday or night, while the bulk are chilling/counting days? Tell us how you’re going to fill your days up! Tell us what positive contribution you’ll be making to the society in the next few weeks. Tell us your thoughts on what is happening and what you think would happen... Just a fun idea which may turn out into a nice collective experience.



You should add "Working. I don't have a choice." to the vote options. I'm one of those.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

So now you know where to go if you run out of booze!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

zadiac said:


> You should add "Working. I don't have a choice." to the vote options. I'm one of those.


We all are working be sure we don't have a choice. If there is someone not scared of the virus, they should see a psychologist 
I have a colleague whose son has been in ICU breathing on a tube for more than a week... he has no risk factors whatsoever.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> We all are working be sure we don't have a choice. If there is someone not scared of the virus, they should see a psychologist
> I have a colleague whose son has been in ICU breathing on a tube for more than a week... he has no risk factors whatsoever.



Scared ... Nope! ... Cautious and respectful ... YES!
Therein lies the problem ... Our government have over used fearmongering as a distraction, as apposed the instilling respectful humanistic values in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Scared ... Nope! ... Cautious and respectful ... YES!
> Therein lies the problem ... Our government have over used fearmongering as a distraction, as apposed the instilling respectful humanistic values in my opinion.



Have to say with more knowledge of the virus I'm not scared of it but I am cautious and respesctfull towards it.

What I am terrified of is having my wife or kids going to hospital during this time. Not sure I will be able to handle that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501

Grand Guru said:


> If there is someone not scared of the virus, they should see a psychologist



You are absolutely right.
I'm not scared of the virus and I'm seeing a psychologist on a regular basis.

Fascinating stuff.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Scared ... Nope! ... Cautious and respectful ... YES!
> Therein lies the problem ... Our government have over used fearmongering as a distraction, as apposed the instilling respectful humanistic values in my opinion.


Could not have said it better, I’m not scared of it but don’t deny it’s existence, I’ll keep on sanitizing and washing hands, but unfortunately I have to keep on working, sometimes with people I don’t know, so just keep common sense in mind and scan and make sure they abide by the rules. And I agree about the fear-mongering, it’s been overused to try and force compliance instead of ensuring that the tools and facts are shared and available, which imho would have had a better end result.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Have to say with more knowledge of the virus I'm not scared of it but I am cautious and respesctfull towards it.
> 
> What I am terrified of is having my wife or kids going to hospital during this time. Not sure I will be able to handle that.


It’s interesting that you’ve used “not scared” and “terrified” in the same sentence...
Yes, the government has overused fear mongering to enforce compliance... that’s seen from the perspective of the few literate elite. Has it worked? To a certain extent yes. Then the arguments faded with time... it’s human!
In the beginning of the pandemic, I spent days and days doing only 1 thing: lecturing staff from all the categories about the virus and ,made sure to explain every argument or piece of info with the then available data... to no avail. People started (only to some extent) taking precautions when positive cases appeared among them and clusters started to form...
Without playing around with words. Should we be afraid of the virus? I say hell yes!
I’m in my 40s, healthier than I’ve ever been in the last 10 years and have no risk factors. When I had the infection 2 months ago, I took my treatment diligently even though my symptoms were very mild in the beginning. Then towards days 5 and 6, I felt so horrible that I started to worry and monitored my temperature and oxygen saturation a few times a day. It took me a few weeks to be myself again.
All I’m saying is that this episode humbled me and I hope you all do your best to avoid it and to stay safe cause you never know!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

If you're a lil' lacking with, (_not so_)common sense or gumption, this may help you toe the line;

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 10


----------



## ARYANTO

17710 New cases ! and in Orange Grove spaza shops are becomimg beergardens...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

A petrol price hike of 43c/l for January .

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

On the radio today I heard there's about 11 different vaccines being passed or in the process of being passed.
The the guy also said they don't know which one to acquire for the SA. My question is...isn't there anyone yet that broke the covid19 code? Or are all these people just pushing out vaccines just to have one on the market which brings me to how many strains is really out there?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> On the radio today I heard there's about 11 different vaccines being passed or in the process of being passed.
> The the guy also said they don't know which one to acquire for the SA. My question is...isn't there anyone yet that broke the covid19 code? Or are all these people just pushing out vaccines just to have one on the market which brings me to how many strains is really out there?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


>



Buying 11+different vaccines just because you don't know which one will get you makes me worry.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> Buying 11+different vaccines just because you don't know which one will get you makes me worry.



If you have some time, hear him out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*These are some of the beaches you can still legally visit in South Africa*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...still-visit-in-south-africa-right-now-2020-12
30 Dec. 2020

"Much of South Africa's coastline now fall in coronavirus hotspot zones, making most beach visits illegal.
But two far-flung districts are not on the hotspot list, and they feature some spectacular beaches.

These are some of the beaches you can still legally visit under South Africa's adjusted Level 3 lockdown.

*NORTHERN CAPE*

Hondeklipbaai Beach (six hour drive from Cape Town International airport)
Kleinzee Beach (ocated higher up Western coast; 90 minutes’ drive to get to Springbok)
Alexander Bay Beach (on the mouth of the Orange river, right on the border with Namibia.)

The Port Nolloth Beach (also known as Grazia de Beer Beachfront)

McDougall's Bay

*UMKHANYAKUDE DISTRICT, KZN*

Mabibi Beach (free-to-visit beach n the iSimangaliso Wetland Park. It's a 4 hour drive from King Shaka International airport and a bit over seven hours traveling from Johannesburg.
Kosi Bay ( in the Kosi Bay Nature Reserve, on the border between South Africa and Mozambique.)

Sodwana Bay Beach (in iSimangaliso Wetlands Park, almost three hours from Richard’s Bay.)
Lala Nek Beach (While no permit is needed to visit Lala Nek, the beach only permits a few vehicles.)

_[My comment: I understood that ALL beaches in SA are off-limit, not just those in hot-spot areass?]_

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

*Foreigners flying into SA get a curfew break – but you’ll need to have your papers handy*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/f...-youll-need-to-have-your-papers-handy-2020-12
29 Dec. 2020

"Passengers on inbound flights into South Africa don’t have to worry about the 21:00 to 06:00 curfew.
These travellers will not be breaking the law in travelling from the airport to their place of accommodation, government says.
This is on condition that visitors can prove – by presenting a ticket or boarding pass – their late-night travels to law enforcement officers."

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

*Hospital update: Some ICUs now full, with Netcare 'extremely concerned' about Gauteng*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/m...hese-cities-are-under-severe-pressure-2020-12
28 Dec. 2020

"SA's three largest hospital groups report that the surge in Covid-19 cases have filled some of their intensive care units to capacity.
Where its ICUs are full, Mediclinic is now diverting ambulances to other facilities.
While Cape Town and Durban are currently under the most pressure, Netcare is warning that Gauteng is already seeing a surge in cases.

*Mediclinic*, which offers roughly 1,000 ICU beds and 850 ventilators, reports that facilities in the Western Cape, Gauteng and KwaZulu-Natal have experienced a sudden surge in critically ill patients. These three provinces account for more than 80% of the national total of active cases.

Due to the strain on ICU wards, Mediclinic has introduced an "ambulance diversion strategy", whereby incoming patients may be transported away from their nearest facility to reduce delays in treatment.

Additionally, *Netcare* has implemented a patient diversion protocol.

“Practically, this may mean that levels of care such as ICU and High Care, ventilators or certain oxygen delivery modalities may not be available to all patients,” says Friedland.

“Where possible, we will seek to transfer patients, once stabilised, to one of our other hospitals, should they have capacity.”

*Cape Town* patients “not requiring life-saving intervention” have been urged to avoid public emergency centres by the local health department.

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> If you have some time, hear him out.


I didn't finish it. I will in the morning but what I get from it is... The walking dead, reality edition.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

These are terrorists. They give us Corona for free and charge us for a vaccine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Viruses mutate 1000s of times everyday but in 99.9% of the time these mutations do not translate into a major change in the characteristics of transmission and virulence or aggressiveness. The genetic code of the virus was decoded since January by the Chinese who published it to the benefit of everyone.
Now speaking about vaccines, different immunological links can be targeted in the immune system in order to generate a response in the form of protective antibodies or what we commonly call immunity. That's why there are different vaccines with different effectiveness. It's not predictable. Only clinical tests on a relatively wide scale can give an idea about the effectiveness.
The Pfizer vaccine everyone is raving about is using a relatively new technology/mechanism and they promise it’s 95% effective....

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 218003


Almost doubled.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


>




She goes a bit too... "metaphysical" in some videos, for my taste. 



Resistance said:


> These are terrorists. They give us Corona for free and charge us for a vaccine.



"Power and the money, money and the power
Minute after minute, hour after hour..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*SA's new Covid variant now dominates in KZN too*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/new-covid-variant-now-dominates-in-kzn-2020-12
28 Dec. 2020

The latest data shows that South Africa's new Covid-19 variant has been found in almost 80% of samples from South Africa's coronavirus hotspots.

For the first time, the new variant also dominates in samples from KwaZulu-Natal, which now has the most active cases in the country.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*Dis-Chem closes most Covid-19 drive-through testing stations – only these three remain open*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/d...stations-only-these-three-remain-open-2020-12
28 Dec. 2020

...Dis-Chem has closed almost all of its Covid-19 drive-through testing facilities until 4 January 2021, citing serious logistical challenges brought about by the second wave of infections.

Most Dis-Chem drive-through testing stations have been closed from Monday 28 December to Thursday 31 December due to challenges with medical personnel "working at the frontline”, says Dis-Chem. The company added that laboratories also don't have capacity to process the tests.

“Most of the labs have advised today [28 December] that they have reached capacity and will prioritise very ill Covid symptom patients,” Dis-Chem says.

*Only the V&A Cape Town, OR Tambo and Cape Road in Port Elizabeth drive-through testing facilities will remain open.* Also, only 100 tests per location, per day will be done. This is to ensure that results will be available within two to three days.

All drive-through testing facilities should be opened by 4 January..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> She goes a bit too... "metaphysical" in some videos, for my taste.
> 
> 
> 
> "Power and the money, money and the power
> Minute after minute, hour after hour..."




You rap aswell.

Get you're point! Money and power is the order of the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Happy New Year ARYANTO ...Drunk idiot flew out of his drIveway and hit my new gate totally of its brackets and tracks ,got his car pushed and restarted ...and drove off . My life is never boring.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> Happy New Year ARYANTO ...Drunk Covidiot flew out of his drveway and hit my new gate totally of its brackets and tracks ,got his car pushed and restarted ...and drove off . My life is never boring.
> View attachment 218059



What the actual... what an ending to 2020... truly hope your 2021 is way more awesome @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Happy New Year ARYANTO ...Drunk Covidiot flew out of his drveway and hit my new gate totally of its brackets and tracks ,got his car pushed and restarted ...and drove off . My life is never boring.
> View attachment 218062


It's not cool but at least you have him on camera. Hope your new year starts(not with a bang) great and ends up better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> Happy New Year ARYANTO ...Drunk Covidiot flew out of his drveway and hit my new gate totally of its brackets and tracks ,got his car pushed and restarted ...and drove off . My life is never boring.
> View attachment 218062




Just wow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Happy New Year ARYANTO ...Drunk idiot flew out of his drIveway and hit my new gate totally of its brackets and tracks ,got his car pushed and restarted ...and drove off . My life is never boring.
> View attachment 218062



Oh gosh, what a crashing end to 2020 for you!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

Heads up: this pub is open in spite of Covid restrictions.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

*US pharmacist arrested on charges of sabotaging Covid-19 vaccine doses*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/us...ne-doses-b134bbc8-423a-424f-8c32-799ea2e037d7
1 Jan. 2021

"A Wisconsin hospital pharmacist was arrested on Thursday on suspicion of sabotaging more than 500 doses of coronavirus vaccine by deliberately removing them from refrigeration to spoil, police and medical authorities said.

The pharmacist, an employee of Aurora Medical Center in Grafton, Wisconsin, at the time that 57 vials of vaccine were found left out of cold storage earlier this week, has since been fired but has not been publicly identified, officials said.

Each vial contains 10 doses. Nearly 60 of the doses in question were administered before hospital officials determined the medication had been left unrefrigerated long enough to render the vaccine ineffective. The remaining 500-plus doses were then discarded.

Moderna Inc, maker of the vaccine, has assured the hospital that receiving an injection of any of the doses removed from refrigeration poses no safety issue, other than leaving the recipient unprotected from COVID infection, said Dr. Jeff Bahr, Aurora Health Care Medical Group president.

Speaking to an online press briefing on Thursday, Bahr said there was no evidence the pharmacist tampered with the vaccines in any way besides removing them from refrigeration, or that any other doses were disturbed.

Neither Aurora Health nor law enforcement offered any possible motive for the sabotage.

Those who received the ineffective doses have been notified and will need to be re-vaccinated. The episode means that immunization will be delayed for 570 people who should by now have received their first shot of the two-dose vaccine.

Grafton police said in a statement that the pharmacist "knew the spoiled vaccinations would be useless and that people who received the vaccinations would think they had been vaccinated against the virus when in fact they were not." ...

When initially questioned after the misplaced vials were discovered on December 26, the pharmacist said it was an inadvertent error, but during further review of the matter admitted on Wednesday to intentionally removing the vaccine from refrigeration, hospital officials said.

The individual, a resident of Grafton in the Milwaukee suburbs, was arrested on Thursday and booked into the Ozaukee County jail on felony charges of recklessly endangering safety, adulterating a prescription drug and criminal damage to property, police said."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## SAVaper

ARYANTO said:


> Happy New Year ARYANTO ...Drunk idiot flew out of his drIveway and hit my new gate totally of its brackets and tracks ,got his car pushed and restarted ...and drove off . My life is never boring.
> View attachment 218062




Eish. Hope 2021 is so good to you that you forget all about this.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

One of our locals told me yesterday that his entire family (parents and two sisters) have COVID. They live on a farm in the Karoo with the nearest town being about an hour away. Obviously someone must have contracted the virus when they went shopping, or from one of the farm workers. The sisters are doing OK, but not the parents. If they deteriorate they will have to be hospitalised. Fortunately for him he hasn't been with his family for 3 months. 

However, his girlfriend, who lives in Durbanville, has also contracted the virus and she is in quarantine. The last time that he saw his girlfriend was 3 weeks. He has since been tested and fortunately he's negative.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Spoilt rich kids on daddy's boat ruin it for all' as Knysna lagoon closes*
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...n-it-for-all-as-knysna-lagoon-closes-20201231
31 Dec. 2020

Expensive recreational boats parked at a popular spot on the Knysna Estuary called Under Milkwood, were tied together for what resembled a party, with no social distancing being observed and no masks.

This has led to the Esuary being closed as of 31 December for all water activities, including boating, swimming, skiing, tubing, fishing from vessels, kayaking, canoeing, kite surfing etc.

What this means is that scores of people who came for their annual holiday in Knysna, towed their boats and paid their licences, are now left high and dry - and furious..

Only commercial operations will be allowed provided they comply with spatial distancing and wearing of masks.

[I'm unable to copy the video link, but here's a screenshot. &%&*# idiots! I wish that every single one of them would be slapped with a hefty fine, but it appears that the police were not called. This came to light only when the video was posted on social media]

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> Happy New Year ARYANTO ...Drunk idiot flew out of his drIveway and hit my new gate totally of its brackets and tracks ,got his car pushed and restarted ...and drove off . My life is never boring.
> View attachment 218062



Sorry man that looks bad, but you can't really blame them for trying to comply with the curfew.

It's all his fault.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> Happy New Year ARYANTO ...Drunk idiot flew out of his drIveway and hit my new gate totally of its brackets and tracks ,got his car pushed and restarted ...and drove off . My life is never boring.
> View attachment 218062


Feedback
Chisel and BIG hammer and everything is sliding again , cosmetic damage and skew but the gate is working ,The FXXXer came back early morning and kicked my pedestrian gate , now the lock is buggered on that . I need a beer.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Feedback
> Chisel and BIG hammer and everything is sliding again , cosmetic damage and skew but the gate is working ,The FXXXer came back early morning and kicked my pedestrian gate , now the lock is buggered on that . I need a beer.


Not cool, what's up with this dude.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> Not cool, what's up with this dude.


Worried about being held liable for costs most probably, and with the photos the added problem regarding curfew etc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

]


Room Fogger said:


> Worried about being held liable for costs most probably, and with the photos the added problem regarding curfew etc.


Yes he's still not cool. He's adding more damage. @ARYANTO shouldn't loose his cool and mess this guy up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> ]
> 
> Yes he's still not cool. He's adding more damage. @ARYANTO shouldn't loose his cool and mess this guy up.


Agree, most probably trying to intimidate so that he doesn’t get taken on, but best is to hit him where it hurts, his wallet!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Room Fogger said:


> Agree, most probably trying to intimidate so that he doesn’t get taken on, but best is to hit him where it hurts, his wallet!


Thanx for the support ,love you guys!, got a SAPS case number , car nor or driver/kicker [bless his skinny ass] has been seen  and slum lord owner is getting slapped with a fine, but my xxxxn' gate is scew and wobbly and small gate out of action , like I said in original post , my life is NEVER boring...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Thanx for the support ,love you guys!, got a SAPS case number , car nor or driver/kicker [bless his skinny ass] has been seen  and slum lord owner is getting slapped with a fine, but my xxxxn' gate is scew and wobbly and small gate out of action , like I said in original post , my life is NEVER boring...


Well he need to replace not fix. You spent time and money getting the place like you wanted it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> Well he need to replace not fix. You spent time and money getting the place like you wanted it.


And guess what... Nedbank Insurance is only available Monday , and I don't want to pay the excess...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Sorry I'm venting here , but I need to talk to ''my family'' there is no other family left.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> Sorry I'm venting here , but I need to talk to ''my family'' there is no other family left.





Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It's all good  ... It's not just Lithium cells that vent when they get shorted out ... We do too!
> Have a great day too


I quote you these wise words.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Sorry I'm venting here , but I need to talk to ''my family'' there is no other family left.



That's what we're here for @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

*Chris Hani Hospital has no New Years trauma patients for first time ever*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/ch...new-years-trauma-patients-for-first-time-ever
1 Jan. 2021

"The new year is already off to an unprecedented start. On New Years Day, the Chris Hani Baragwanath Hospital in Soweto reported no patients in its hospital trauma rescue area.

This is the first time in the hospital’s history that the trauma rescue area has no patients on the first day of the new year.

Taking to social media, the hospital, which is the third-largest hospital in the world, shared images of their empty halls. While they did not give a reason for its emptiness, many in the comments attribute the lack of trauma cases to the booze ban and early curfew.

This comes a day after South Africa recorded its *largest jump in new COVID-19 infections*. On December 31, the country had 1 057 161 positive cases with 18 000 new cases identified since the last report.
"" 
Another 436 people have died, bringing the total deaths in the country to 28 469.

Our recoveries currently stand at 879 671. This represents a recovery rate of 83%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

Our doctor referred someone to me today. This lady has been very ill with bronchitis and asthma and at first they thought she might have COVID, but fortunately that's not the case. The doctor told her she has to stop smoking and start vaping immediately.

It's wonderful having a doctor who is pro-vaping - and she isn't even a vaper herself.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> Our doctor referred someone to me today. This lady has been very ill with bronchitis and asthma and at first they thought she might have COVID, but fortunately that's not the case. The doctor told her she has to stop smoking and start vaping immediately.
> 
> It's wonderful having a doctor who is pro-vaping - and she isn't even a vaper herself.


We need more of those, great to hear there are some doctors that are finally waking up to harm reduction, I was also lucky that my docs did a test on me for 2 days when I was in hospital and allowed me to continue vaping. Small wins but the facts speak for themselves, great news @Hooked .

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


>



I've listened to it today I think bill gates is sick. 
Doesn't he know everything after NT /XP is crap. Why would he want to run these on humans.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> I've listened to it today I think bill gates is sick.
> Doesn't he know everything after NT /XP is crap. Why would he want to run these on humans.


Seriously all of them are. I'm taking nobodies vaccines. Not even if they force me too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Well done , the nr's are going so good, at this rate we don't need a Chernobyl or Fukishima ...

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> I've listened to it today I think bill gates is sick.
> Doesn't he know everything after NT /XP is crap. Why would he want to run these on humans.



The short answer Resistance is; Megalomania.

You're wrong about NT / XP tho' ... NT is a Unix, (_opensource_), kernel, and the jury is still out on whether he ever had the rights to it, remembering that the only reason he is where is he is today, is that Digital Research couldn't release a Disk Operating System in time for IBM's PC release, (_to which he copied, (plagiarised), CPM to create DOS 1.0 ... surely you've noticed the syntax similarities_?).
He's a fragrant thief, that has, and continues to plagiarise other operating systems, (_and browsers too in the case of XP_), to which his only real development, was "BasicA", a flavour of BASIC for CPM that was so full of bugs it pretty much killed CPM for micro computers in the late 70's, and opened Apples window, (_pun intended_), of opportunity.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Since 11 Dec. I've been keeping tabs on the provinces with the highest number of cases.

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The short answer Resistance is; Megalomania.
> 
> You're wrong about NT / XP tho' ... NT is a Unix, (_opensource_), kernel, and the jury is still out on whether he ever had the rights to it, remembering that the only reason he is where is he is today, is that Digital Research couldn't release a Disk Operating System in time for IBM's PC release, (_to which he copied, (plagiarised), CPM to create DOS 1.0 ... surely you've noticed the syntax similarities_?).
> He's a fragrant thief, that has, and continues to plagiarise other operating systems, (_and browsers too in the case of XP_), to which his only real development, was "BasicA", a flavour of BASIC for CPM that was so full of bugs it pretty much killed CPM for micro computers in the late 70's, and opened Apples window, (_pun intended_), of opportunity.


I know that's one of the reasons it's so easy to hack into windows.
Didn't he loose that case already?
He stays in the fire but never gets burnt.He's almost like the Zuma of technology.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

Love the new bottles Cream Soda comes in. But man its expensive!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> Why would he want to run these on humans



He is just one cog in this machine:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Covid has transformed the psychology of ambition*
''For many expats, the seismic shift around the world this year has forced a reassessment: What’s all this globetrotting really worth, and to what end? What once felt like an adventure now seems like alienation. The benefits of normalcy seem far greater: frequently visiting grandparents, family Christmas lunches, a weekend in the park.''
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...psychology-of-ambition/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> I know that's one of the reasons it's so easy to hack into windows.
> Didn't he loose that case already?
> He stays in the fire but never gets burnt. He's almost like the Zuma of technology.



Microsoft did indeed lose the Mozilla case wrt their browsers, however the Unix kernel case is ongoing ... they're just throwing money at it hoping it will go away, _(not unlike Zuma's approach_), as it will collapse Microflop having to pay royalties on every OS sold, (past and present) ... It all started with a licenced, (to Microsoft), version that Microflop named Xenix in the early 80's, ported to a flavour of CPM for the 8086 family.

You're right ... Microsoft iterations are easy to hack, because of their use of a published Unix kernel, and each subsequent hack just rubs more salt into the wound further proving Microsofts plagiarism, (_or is it blatant theft_?) .... indeed another Zuma? or is Zuma another Gates?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## fbb1964

interesting viewing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*New ID system planned for South Africa – here’s what you need to know*
In addition to outdated legislation, the department also acknowledged issues with crime and corruption which has led to the theft of identities in South Africa.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tec...-what-you-need-to-know/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*If you invested R10,000 in these SA tech companies in 2020, here is how much you would have now*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...you-would-have-now.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

...Rumours about hard lockdown -level 5 ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> ...Rumours about hard lockdown -level 5 ...



According to NEWS24 (https://www.news24.com/news24/south...take-sa-into-a-hard-lockdown-tonight-20210104) and the Citizen (https://citizen.co.za/news/covid-19...s-government-spokesperson-amid-level-5-fears/) it might just be some Fake News.... 

But then again, don't believe everything you see on WWW/Social Media, trust nobody and expect the unexpected....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Adephi

A long December and there's rwason to


ARYANTO said:


> ...Rumours about hard lockdown -level 5 ...




I highly doubt we will be going to a higher level lockdown. They might call in the military to help enforce the current restrictions and assist with the hospitals.

Moving to a higher level will contradict everything they said about hard lockdowns in the last couple of months.

But as we learned last year, anything can happen at a moments notice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> ...Rumours about hard lockdown -level 5 ...


It's just rumours buddy. Nothing will happen before the 15th when the president will address the nation again

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

*Government shoots down ‘level 5 lockdown’ rumours*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/trending/458788/government-shoots-down-level-5-lockdown-rumours/
4 Jan. 2021

"Government officials have indicated that South Africa is unlikely to introduce stricter lockdown restrictions *this week*. _[my highlights]_

The clarity comes after messages spread on popular social media platforms WhatsApp and Facebook, which stated that that the National Coronavirus Command Council (NCCC) was meeting on Monday, and was looking to introduce a seven-day level 5 lockdown to help the country cope with the second coronavirus wave...

However, government spokesperson Phumla Williams said that the messages circulating on social media about a return to a harder lockdown for South Africa were untrue.

She further confirmed that there is no planned NCCC meeting *this week*. _[my highlights]_

Williams told News24 that there would be no adjustment made to the lockdown on Monday as the correct processes had not been followed.

She added that unless there was a dramatic change in South Africa’s Covid-19 situation, the president was unlikely to address the nation on further lockdown measures at all *this week*..." _[my highlights]
_

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

30011 Deaths - S.A. ,we are are doing great ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Doctor appeals to public to support exhausted healthcare workers*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/co...ublic-to-support-exhausted-healthcare-workers
3 Jan. 2021

"During the COVID-19 pandemic, many hospitals are at full capacity and healthcare workers are stretched thin. Hospital staff are often burnt out from working several hours beyond their allocated time due to the pressure on facilities. Besides physical exhaustion, they can also suffer from mental and emotional exhaustion.

Now, Dr Amelia Brink, a paediatrician at Mediclinic Vergelegen has decided to spearhead an appeal to the public to assist medical workers in any way possible that will make their burdens a little lighter.

“We are reaching out for help. The hospital I work at is at tipping point. The crisis is taking its toll. I cannot go into too much detail, but the staff are not coping anymore,” Brink said.

*Mediclinic Vergelegen and Busamed Paardevlei, both located near Somerset West *need volunteers for the following:

– A group of up to five people to commit to one healthcare worker for a month or two. They will support this worker in whatever way they need help, including meals or basic groceries.

The group of volunteers is also asked to help with family meals (so that those who provide for families don’t have to cook at home). Such a meal package may include something extra like a personal note, card, prayer, encouraging religious verse, snacks or small gifts to brighten their days at work.

– Counsellors who will be willing to come into tearooms (PPE will be supplied) and do counselling with staff over lunchtime.

– Volunteers for porters, answering phones, and doing other admin work that will lighten their loads.

Anyone interested may contact Brink at 072 226 9689."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape police hand out nearly 3000 fines during first weekend of 2021*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/we...early-3000-fines-during-first-weekend-of-2021
4 Jan. 2021

"... A total of 2915 fines were issued for the contravention of the Disaster Management Act regulations,” said South African Police Service spokesperson, Brigadier Novela Potelwa in a statement.

Most of the fines were handed to individuals who flouted the curfew and were caught outside their residence between the hours of 9pm and 6am.

A total of 11 000 litres of alcohol was seized during police operations over the weekend. A reported 29 illegal shebeens were shutdown and 32 people were arrested for the sale, dispensing and distribution of alcohol.

“Police officials were also deployed on beaches along the Garden Route, Overberg, West Coast and Cape Town to ensure adherence to level 3 restrictions. While most beaches were deserted, there were a few transgressors who were dealt with,” said Potelwa.

During compliance inspections, 15 people were removed from three beaches – Pringle Bay, Onrus and Castle Beach – in the Overberg on Friday, January 1. *The transgressors were issued fines to the value of R15 000...*" _[my highlights]

_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

R15,000 fine for being on the beach! Oh. My. Vape. Yet I still see a few people strolling on the beach here.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> R15,000 fine for being on the beach! Oh. My. Vape. Yet I still see a few people strolling on the beach here.



My fb newsfeed is full of families taking photos on the beach. Not sure how they are enforcing these rules.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

We have gone into full National Lockdown until mid February at the earliest so in reality that will mean Easter!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

I'm still so excited that we're managing to be shit once again and have almost no plan to bring in vaccines in line with what other countries are doing, and all private care buying has been blocked.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> We have gone into full National Lockdown until mid February at the earliest so in reality that will mean Easter!



I was reading that things are going rough there. We should start seeing a surge here in the next 2 weeks. Today I had to go to the gp and you can see its not business as usual. They are running like crazy just to get to everybody. 

At least you can have some wine. I'm down to 2 beers and and quarter bottle of gin. And it doesn't look like they will open the bottle stores soon.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> I was reading that things are going rough there. We should start seeing a surge here in the next 2 weeks. Today I had to go to the gp and you can see its not business as usual. They are running like crazy just to get to everybody.
> 
> At least you can have some wine. I'm down to 2 beers and and quarter bottle of gin. And it doesn't look like they will open the bottle stores soon.


Looking at positive cases and daily deaths now and taking into account the benefit of the lockdown will not even take effect for a couple of weeks at least then add to that the new variant spreads much easier it's going to be twice as bad as the first wave, this lockdown came at least a month too late!!! But yes at least i can drink myself to death as an alternative lol!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> My fb newsfeed is full of families taking photos on the beach. Not sure how they are enforcing these rules.



I've been told that you can't be fined just for being on the beach - only if you refuse to leave when instructed to do so. I don't know how true that is and I'm sure not going to find out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Our Spar






I went there yesterday and they have a system for counting how many people are in the shop, which they didn't have during the first lockdown. At the entrance you are given a yellow "peg". When you leave, you return it to someone at the exit.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adephi

Here we go..

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...-command-council-as-death-toll-rises-20210105

NCCC meeting on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## incredible_hullk

Adephi said:


> Here we go..
> 
> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...-command-council-as-death-toll-rises-20210105
> 
> NCCC meeting on Wednesday.


This is a crisis now ... the borders are fully congested .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## BeaLea

Ramaphosa and Dlamini head to SCA over tabacco ban ruling

https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...n-ruling-322316c5-4d67-49fb-94ff-0f511c82535d

Let's hope nothing comes from this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Nothing urgent about the meeting... 

https://ewn.co.za/2021/01/05/there-s-nothing-urgent-about-wednesday-s-covid-council-meeting-gcis

At least I'm stocked up on juice, cotton and coils this time. Just for incase.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

Many holiday-makers here left on 4 Jan. and many more saying that they will leave before the end of this week, as they are concerned that new travel restrictions could be imposed next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

This virus has made me paranoid - or conscientious? Since about mid-Dec. I've been keeping a list of "symptoms" which I experience and the date on which I experience them. These "symptoms" would, under normal circumstances, go unnoticed and certainly unrecorded. For example, I have a headache. Record it. I feel a little breathless. Record it. I have a pain in my thumb. Record it.

*Question for those in the know* (I do not want to search the Internet for possible incorrect answers.)

If one has been exposed to the virus, how long before any symptoms manifest? My reason for asking is this. I've been in contact with many holiday-makers and because of that, I've stayed far away from my brother, who also lives here. 

*If my last contact with a holiday-maker or the family with whom they were staying is on X date, how long must I wait before it is safe to see my brother again, on the assumption that I am clear?*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> This virus has made me paranoid - or conscientious? Since about mid-Dec. I've been keeping a list of "symptoms" which I experience and the date on which I experience them. These "symptoms" would, under normal circumstances, go unnoticed and certainly unrecorded. For example, I have a headache. Record it. I feel a little breathless. Record it. I have a pain in my thumb. Record it.
> 
> *Question for those in the know* (I do not want to search the Internet for possible incorrect answers.)
> 
> If one has been exposed to the virus, how long before any symptoms manifest? My reason for asking is this. I've been in contact with many holiday-makers and because of that, I've stayed far away from my brother, who also lives here.
> 
> *If my last contact with a holiday-maker or the family with whom they were staying is on X date, how long must I wait before it is safe to see my brother again, on the assumption that I am clear?*



I asked my doctor the same thing after my last KZN trip, and was told to self isolate for 5 days and then test, however things may have changed in the past two months with the advent of this new strain?

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> This virus has made me paranoid - or conscientious? Since about mid-Dec. I've been keeping a list of "symptoms" which I experience and the date on which I experience them. These "symptoms" would, under normal circumstances, go unnoticed and certainly unrecorded. For example, I have a headache. Record it. I feel a little breathless. Record it. I have a pain in my thumb. Record it.
> 
> *Question for those in the know* (I do not want to search the Internet for possible incorrect answers.)
> 
> If one has been exposed to the virus, how long before any symptoms manifest? My reason for asking is this. I've been in contact with many holiday-makers and because of that, I've stayed far away from my brother, who also lives here.
> 
> *If my last contact with a holiday-maker or the family with whom they were staying is on X date, how long must I wait before it is safe to see my brother again, on the assumption that I am clear?*



It varies from patient to patient. In general its around 5 days from exposure to onset of symptoms but it can take up to 14 days.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*COVID-19 vaccine may need to be re-engineered for South Africa*
*https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...d-for-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter*
''Professor Adrian Puren has noted that the recently-discovered coronavirus mutation may require the COVID-19 vaccine to be re-engineered to be effective.''

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> This virus has made me paranoid - or conscientious? Since about mid-Dec. I've been keeping a list of "symptoms" which I experience and the date on which I experience them. These "symptoms" would, under normal circumstances, go unnoticed and certainly unrecorded. For example, I have a headache. Record it. I feel a little breathless. Record it. I have a pain in my thumb. Record it.
> 
> *Question for those in the know* (I do not want to search the Internet for possible incorrect answers.)
> 
> If one has been exposed to the virus, how long before any symptoms manifest? My reason for asking is this. I've been in contact with many holiday-makers and because of that, I've stayed far away from my brother, who also lives here.
> 
> *If my last contact with a holiday-maker or the family with whom they were staying is on X date, how long must I wait before it is safe to see my brother again, on the assumption that I am clear?*



Please don't do this, you will drive yourself insane. Symptoms don't mean you are infectious, you become infectious before you show symptoms. So if you had contact with someone and you don't know what they get up to, stay away from vulnerable people for 14 days.

Another one of my friends got infected, had a small birthday for her fiance, 10 of them, they slept the night because of curfew, next morning after everyone left, one guest messaged to say she just got her test results back and she was positive. She didn't even tell anyone she had the sniffles or had a test because her mother (a GP) said everyone needs to get it at some time. She infected all other 9 people during that night. Some of the felt very little, some battled for 3 weeks and have lost their smell/taste now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

http://www.grouprecipes.com/52476/bat-soup.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Ivermectin.- Google Is your friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> http://www.grouprecipes.com/52476/bat-soup.html



*Erm .... No thanks ....*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Stay away from auto medication guys please. That stuff is effective against the virus but only at toxic levels for humans.... speak to your treating doctors and don’t get your information for Dr Google/FB and Co.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Grand Guru said:


> Stay away from auto medication guys please. That stuff is effective against the virus but only at toxic levels for humans.... speak to your treating doctors and don’t get your information for Dr Google/FB and Co.


P.S: I know, we all know someone who took it and made him feel 100 times better in no time... that’s not an argument. The same thing happened with Hydroxychloroquine until people started dying from “unexplained” cardiac arrests last year in May-June...

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501

*SA healthcare workers advocate use of Ivermectin for COVID-19 treatment *

Specialist at the Lenmed Shifaa Hospital Dr Farida Amod says while the vaccine is being procured, Ivermectin can help to reduce the number of coronavirus infections and COVID-19 related deaths.
Healthcare workers including doctors are lobbying for the use of the drug Ivermectin, a drug which treats parasitic and viral infections in pets, to treat and prevent the coronavirus. 
Specialist at the Lenmed Shifaa Hospital Dr Farida Amod says while the vaccine is being procured, Ivermectin can help to reduce the number of coronavirus infections and COVID-19 related deaths. 

“Ivermectin in some randomised controlled trials and in some epidemiologic settings where they’ve used it for mass programmes has been shown to have been very positive So I think when you have a situation where the need is so dire and immediate, we can’t wait for new drugs because that takes time. So, to use re-purposed drugs like ivermectin is an excellent idea.”

Dr Amod says Ivermectin is a therapeutic bridge between where we are now till when the vaccine becomes widely available. It does not replace the vaccine or fill the vital gap of an effective vaccine.

She says it has been successfully rolled out in overseas countries to contain the spread of the coronavirus. 

Two weeks ago, the South African Health Products Authority (SAHPRA) had banned Ivermectin, saying there was no clinical evidence to support claims that it’s a miracle cure for COVID-19. 

It further warned that its use could lead to harmful effects and even death. 

However, SAHPRA has since said it’s currently reviewing new data it has received regarding the use of Ivermectin, as outlined in the video below: 



https://www.sabcnews.com/sabcnews/s...ate-use-of-ivermectin-for-covid-19-treatment/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> P.S: I know, we all know someone who took it and made him feel 100 times better in no time... that’s not an argument. The same thing happened with Hydroxychloroquine until people started dying from “unexplained” cardiac arrests last year in May-June...



I'm more concerned about growing a flange under my armpit, (_or worse _), so I entrust my health related issues to people who know, (_as apposed think they know_), what they're doing ... #just saying

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I entrust my health related issues to people who know, (_as apposed think they know_), what they're doing ...


Out of curiosity, how do you choose the doctor you trust vs one you don't?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

alex1501 said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you choose the doctor you trust vs one you don't?



Interesting question, and I answer it with a question;
*Is your "gut feel" ever wrong?*
You just KNOW

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Interesting question, and I answer it with a question;
> *Is your "gut feel" ever wrong?*
> You just KNOW



Thanks, the question was inspired by the true story, that got me thinking for a while in the aftermath.

To answer yours: I was wrong every time I didn't listen to it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

alex1501 said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you choose the doctor you trust vs one you don't?



Personally, I won't trust a medical professional when they test positive for any of theses, they in a rush/lack of patience, they talk down to me, don't explain to me what the issue is or what the drug does that they want to prescribe.

A medical professional who isn't human and doesn't treat me like a human, should be in a lab doing experiments, not treating me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 14


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> Personally, I won't trust a medical professional when they test positive for any of theses, they in a rush/lack of patience, they talk down to me, don't explain to me what the issue is or what the drug does that they want to prescribe.
> 
> A medical professional who isn't human and doesn't treat me like a human, should be in a lab doing experiments, not treating me.



... That medical professional was in a lab and released a deadly virus causing a pandemic.. 
if hes not pro vaping, I won't even bother.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> *SA healthcare workers advocate use of Ivermectin for COVID-19 treatment *
> 
> Specialist at the Lenmed Shifaa Hospital Dr Farida Amod says while the vaccine is being procured, Ivermectin can help to reduce the number of coronavirus infections and COVID-19 related deaths.
> Healthcare workers including doctors are lobbying for the use of the drug Ivermectin, a drug which treats parasitic and viral infections in pets, to treat and prevent the coronavirus.
> Specialist at the Lenmed Shifaa Hospital Dr Farida Amod says while the vaccine is being procured, Ivermectin can help to reduce the number of coronavirus infections and COVID-19 related deaths.
> 
> “Ivermectin in some randomised controlled trials and in some epidemiologic settings where they’ve used it for mass programmes has been shown to have been very positive So I think when you have a situation where the need is so dire and immediate, we can’t wait for new drugs because that takes time. So, to use re-purposed drugs like ivermectin is an excellent idea.”
> 
> Dr Amod says Ivermectin is a therapeutic bridge between where we are now till when the vaccine becomes widely available. It does not replace the vaccine or fill the vital gap of an effective vaccine.
> 
> She says it has been successfully rolled out in overseas countries to contain the spread of the coronavirus.
> 
> Two weeks ago, the South African Health Products Authority (SAHPRA) had banned Ivermectin, saying there was no clinical evidence to support claims that it’s a miracle cure for COVID-19.
> 
> It further warned that its use could lead to harmful effects and even death.
> 
> However, SAHPRA has since said it’s currently reviewing new data it has received regarding the use of Ivermectin, as outlined in the video below:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sabcnews.com/sabcnews/s...ate-use-of-ivermectin-for-covid-19-treatment/






alex1501 said:


> Two weeks ago, the South African Health Products Authority (SAHPRA) had banned Ivermectin, saying there was no clinical evidence to support claims that it’s a miracle cure for COVID-19.



So it's been banned and the people that could be saved on a normal day from whatever(non covid related) they would need this ivermectin illegal substance, is now also waiting to be a statistic.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 218532


He could have googled that

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Meanwhile Bloomberg suggesting level 4 

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...er-measures-to-curb-covid?srnd=premium-africa

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Is the active ingredient in Ivermectin effective in combating SARS-CoV-2? It could very well be, but I'm not a scientist or doctor.

Is it safe to buy a medicine specifically designed for use in animals, and that has known serious side effects in humans, over the counter and then self medicate with the guidance of a YouTube / Facebook video? NOT A EFFIN CHANCE

It might well be the "miracle" drug we are waiting for, but I'm not taking it as is.



The dosage most of the FB/YT gang suggests is that of cows at 1ml per 50kg of weight. An regurgitating feeder with 4 stomachs.... Yes, we are very anatomically similar....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Is the active ingredient in Ivermectin effective in combating SARS-CoV-2? It could very well be, but I'm not a scientist or doctor.
> 
> Is it safe to buy a medicine specifically designed for use in animals, and that has known serious side effects in humans, over the counter and then self medicate with the guidance of a YouTube / Facebook video? NOT A EFFIN CHANCE
> 
> It might well be the "miracle" drug we are waiting for, but I'm not taking it as is.
> View attachment 218534
> 
> 
> The dosage most of the FB/YT gang suggests is that of cows at 1ml per 50kg of weight. An regurgitating feeder with 4 stomachs.... Yes, we are very anatomically similar... [/QUOTE
> 
> .



Wait, the same people advocating this is the same people questioning the vaccine?

I give up..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Alex

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Is the active ingredient in Ivermectin effective in combating SARS-CoV-2? It could very well be, but I'm not a scientist or doctor.
> 
> Is it safe to buy a medicine specifically designed for use in animals, and that has known serious side effects in humans, over the counter and then self medicate with the guidance of a YouTube / Facebook video? NOT A EFFIN CHANCE
> 
> It might well be the "miracle" drug we are waiting for, but I'm not taking it as is.
> View attachment 218534
> 
> 
> The dosage most of the FB/YT gang suggests is that of cows at 1ml per 50kg of weight. An regurgitating feeder with 4 stomachs.... Yes, we are very anatomically similar....



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3043740/

*Introduction*

There are few drugs that can seriously lay claim to the title of ‘Wonder drug’, penicillin and aspirin being two that have perhaps had greatest beneficial impact on the health and wellbeing of Mankind. But ivermectin can also be considered alongside those worthy contenders, based on its versatility, safety and the beneficial impact that it has had, and continues to have, worldwide—especially on hundreds of millions of the world’s poorest people. Several extensive reports, including reviews authored by us, have been published detailing the events behind the discovery, development and commercialization of the avermectins and ivermectin (22,23-dihydroavermectin B), as well as the donation of ivermectin and its use in combating Onchocerciasis and lymphatic filariasis.1–6) However, none have concentrated in detail on the interacting sequence of events involved in the passage of the drug into human use.
When it first appeared in the late-1970s, ivermectin, a derivative of avermectin (Fig. (Fig.1 )1 ) was a truly revolutionary drug, unprecedented in many ways. It was the world’s first endectocide, forerunner of a completely new class of antiparasitic agents, potently active against a wide range of internal and external nematodes and arthropods. In the early-1970s, a novel international Public Sector–Private Sector partnership was initiated by one of us (Ōmura, then head of the Antibiotics Research Group at Tokyo’s Kitasato Institute), forming a collaboration with the US-based Merck, Sharp and Dohme (MSD) pharmaceutical company. Under the terms of the research agreement, researchers at the Kitasato Institute isolated organisms from soil samples and carried out preliminary _in_ _vitro_ evaluation of their bioactivity. Promising bioactive samples were then sent to the MSD laboratories for further _in_ _vivo_ testing where a potent and promising novel bioactivity was found, subsequently identified as being caused by a new compound, which was named ‘avermectin’.7) Despite decades of searching around the world, the Japanese microorganism remains the only source of avermectin ever found.1) Originating from a single Japanese soil sample and the outcome of the innovative, international collaborative research partnership to find new antiparasitics, the extremely safe and more effective avermectin derivative, ivermectin, was initially introduced as a commercial product for Animal Health in 1981. It is effective against a wide range of parasites, including gastrointestinal roundworms, lungworms, mites, lice and hornflies.7–12) Ivermectin is also highly effective against ticks, for example, the ixodid tick _Rhipicephalus_ (_Boophilus_) _microplus_, one of the most important cattle parasites in the tropics and subtropics, which causes enormous economic damage. Indicative of the impact, in Brazil, where some 80% of the bovine herd is infested, losses total about $2 billion annually.13) Today, ivermectin is being used to treat billions of livestock and pets around the world, helping to boost production of food and leather products, as well as keep billions of companion animals, particularly dogs and horses, healthy. The ‘Blockbuster’ drug in the Animal Health sector, meaning that it achieved annual sales in excess of over US$1 billion, maintained that status for over 20 years. It is so useful and adaptable that it is also being used off-label, sometimes, illegally, for example to treat fish lice in the aquaculture industry, where it can have a negative impact on non-target organisms. It also has extensive uses in agriculture.2)



Figure 1. 
Molecular diagrams of avermectin and the di-hydro derivative, ivermectin.
Ivermectin proved to be even more of a ‘Wonder drug’ in human health, improving the nutrition, general health and wellbeing of billions of people worldwide ever since it was first used to treat Onchocerciasis in humans in 1988. It proved ideal in many ways, being highly effective and broad-spectrum, safe, well tolerated and could be easily administered (a single, annual oral dose). It is used to treat a variety of internal nematode infections, including Onchocerciasis, Strongyloidiasis, Ascariasis, cutaneous larva migrans, filariases, Gnathostomiasis and Trichuriasis, as well as for oral treatment of ectoparasitic infections, such as Pediculosis (lice infestation) and scabies (mite infestation).14) Ivermectin is the essential mainstay of two global disease elimination campaigns that should soon rid the world of two of its most disfiguring and devastating diseases, Onchocerciasis and Lymphatic filariasis, which blight the lives of billions of the poor and disadvantaged throughout the tropics. It is likely that, throughout the next decade, well over 200 million people will be taking the drug annually or semi-annually, _via_ innovative globally-coordinated Mass Drug Administration (MDA) programmes. Indeed, the discovery, development and deployment of ivermectin, produced by an unprecedented partnership between the Private Sector pharmaceutical multinational Merck & Co. Inc., and the Public Sector Kitasato Institute in Tokyo, aided by an extraordinary coalition of multidisciplinary international partners and disease-affected communities, has been recognized by many experts and observers as one of the greatest medical accomplishments of the 20th century.15) In referring to the international efforts to tackle Onchocerciasis in which ivermectin is now the sole control tool, the UNESCO World Science Report concluded, “the progress that has been made in combating the disease represents one of the most triumphant public health campaigns ever waged in the developing world”.16)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Alex

*Onchocerciasis*

The origins of ivermectin as a human drug are inextricably linked with Onchocerciasis (or River Blindness), a chronic human filarial disease caused by infection with _Onchocerca_ _volvulus_ worms. The parasites are transmitted _via_ the bite of infected blackflies of the genus _Simulium_, which breed in highly-oxygenated, fast-flowing rivers and watercourses. In the human body, immature larval forms of the parasite create nodules in subcutaneous tissue, where they mature into adult worms. After mating, female worms can release up to 1000 microfilariae a day for some 10–14 years. These move through the body, and when they die they cause a variety of conditions, including skin rashes, lesions, intense itching, oedema and skin depigmentation (Fig. (Fig.2 ).2 ). Microfilariae also invade the eye, causing visual impairment and loss of vision, onchocerciasis being the second leading cause of blindness caused by an infectious disease.17) The disease causes visual damage for some 1–2 million people, around half of who will become blind.18)



Figure 2. 
Mali: an old man, blinded by onchocerciasis, with leopard skin on his legs and nodules on his abdomen. Credit line: WHO/TDR/Crump.
In the early-1970s, the disease was endemic in 34 countries: 27 in Africa; 6 in the Americas; and 1 in the Arabian Peninsula. The World Health Organization (WHO) later estimated that 17.7 million people were infected worldwide, of whom some 270,000 were blind, and another 500,000 severely visually disabled. The burden of onchocerciasis was particularly extreme in the hyper-endemic belt across sub-Saharan Africa. Communities in these areas exhibited high rates of visual disability caused by Onchocerciasis, up to 40% in some areas, which caused immeasurable negative impact on individual and community health, reducing economic capacity and productivity, and leading to the abandonment of fertile agricultural lands.19)
By 1973, Onchocerciasis had been recognised by the then head of the World Bank, Robert McNamara, as a major disease of massive health and socioeconomic importance and one in dire need of combating in West Africa, and he became the key agent for change. In 1974, following international recognition of the dramatic consequences of disabling and disfiguring Onchocerciasis in Africa, four United Nations agencies, including the World Bank, launched the Onchocerciasis Control Programme in West Africa (OCP). The programme covered 1.2 million km2, protecting 30 million people in 11 countries from River Blindness.
Go to:
*Drug donation*

For over a decade, OCP operations were exclusively based on the spraying of insecticides by helicopters and aircraft over the breeding sites of vector blackflies in order to kill their larvae. Following the registration of ivermectin (produced under the brand name Mectizan®) for human use in 1987, in a hitherto unprecedented move and with unheralded commitment, Mectizan® was donated by the manufacturing company, Merck & Co. Inc., to treat onchocerciasis in all endemic countries for as long as it was needed. The resultant drug donation programme was the first, largest, longest running and most successful of all—and proved a model for all others that have followed. Ivermectin began to be distributed in 1988, with operations being organized through the independent Mectizan Donation Program (MDP) established and funded by Merck. Thereafter, OCP control operations changed from exclusive vector control to larviciding combined with ivermectin treatment or, in some areas, to ivermectin treatment alone. Ivermectin swiftly became the drug of choice for the treatment of Onchocerciasis due to its unique and potent microfilaricidal effects, the absence of severe side effects and its excellent safety. It is now the sole tool being used in disease elimination campaigns in the 16 other African countries where the disease exists, orchestrated by the African Programme for Onchocerciasis Control (APOC), which commenced operations in 1996. A single annual dose of 150 µg/kg of ivermectin, given orally, can reduce the level of skin microfilariae to zero and, by interfering with worm embryogenesis, can delay the build-up of new microfilariae for a period of up to two years. OCP was closed in December 2002 after virtually stopping disease transmission in all target nations except Sierra Leone where operations were hampered by civil war.
The process, from the discovery of ivermectin’s activity against onchocercal microfilariae to the successful distribution programme from 1988 onward, was neither an easy or direct path. Success was achieved through groundbreaking and innovative partnerships. The journey was a complex undertaking, incorporating scientific uncertainty, conflicting views, ambiguity, frustration, individual innovation and unexpected twists and turns. The actual discovery of ivermectin was an international team effort involving a unique, pioneering Public Sector/Private Sector partnership and the commitment and vision of several key individuals. Ivermectin’s development into a drug for human use also involved a number of organizational, individual and pharmacological variables—together with a large slice of luck, educated insight and personal commitment.
Go to:
*Development of ivermectin for human use*

In the mid-1970s, the global community mobilized itself to address the major problems of neglected tropical diseases. Following the setting up of the OCP in 1974, the UN-based Special Programme for Research & Training in Tropical Diseases (TDR) was established in 1975.20) Onchocerciasis, one of two filarial infections among TDR’s eight target diseases, was at that time a major public health problem affecting 20–40 million people in endemic areas. At exactly this time, a specialized novel anthelmintic mouse screening model in Merck’s research laboratories was identifying the avermectins in the microbial sample sent by the Kitasato Institute, of which ivermectin would become the most successful derivative.
At the time, there were no safe and acceptable drugs available to treat Onchocerciasis, which had plagued Africa for centuries, effectively leading to the creation of the OCP and its vector control focus. TDR quickly found that, despite many pharmaceutical companies, such as Bayer, Hoffman-LaRoche, CIBA-Geigy and Rhône-Poulenc, carrying out routing screening for filaricidal compounds, no companies were interested in developing suitable anti-_Onchocerca_ drugs, as there was no apparent commercial market. Worse still, _Onchocerca_ species would not develop to maturity in any rodents, making it impossible to screen compounds in an animal model against the target organism.21) It had been shown that _O._ _volvulus_ could infect chimpanzees (_Pan_ _troglodites_) but it was deemed unethical to use these animals for the necessary large-scale research, even though some testing of compounds was undertaken.22,23) Consequently, the OCP opted to devote operations to aerial larviciding _via_ helicopters and small fixed-wing planes. It was a very ‘vertical’ programme, mainly coordinated through the World Bank and other UN agencies, with multimillion dollar contracts given to a US-based helicopter company and to an American chemical company for the insecticides.
Meanwhile, with respect to research needs, TDR had identified six specific areas that required special attention, with the discovery of effective and safe chemotherapeutic agents considered to be the highest priority. In 1975, only two drugs were available for the treatment of onchocerciasis: diethylcarbamazine (DEC) and suramin. The use of both was highly unsatisfactory. DEC, which was known to kill microfilariae, caused violent and even dangerous hypersensitivity reactions in the human host. Suramin, developed 50 years previously for treatment of Sleeping Sickness, was the only drug considered for killing adult worms but was highly toxic, often causing severe and occasionally fatal reactions. Moreover, parasitological cure of patients using DEC and suramin required lengthy and expensive treatment given under medical supervision. Therefore, the TDR Scientific Working Group (SWG), composed of leading independent scientists in the field from around the globe, including industry, decided that the priority was a new and non-toxic macrofilaricide (to kill adult worms), a macrofilaricide being determined to be substantially preferable to a microfilaricide (which would target immature worms).24)
At the first meeting of TDR’s Filariasis Scientific Steering Committee in 1976, it was reported that Programme staff had visited 16 major pharmaceutical companies but had found none actively working on onchocerciasis. Nor was there any validated model for screening. The Committee agreed that the high cost of maintaining screening facilities for drugs against tropical diseases was a significant deterrent to industrial involvement.25) TDR acted to rectify this situation and thereby engage industry in the search for a new drug. Unfortunately, _O._ _volvulus_ parasites can only develop fully in humans and a few primates. Fortunately, the closest relative to the human parasite is _O._ _ochengi_, found in cattle, which is restricted to Africa and which is also transmitted by the same vector. The _O._ _ochengi_ cattle model thus facilitated experimental studies, in the field and laboratory-based, that were not possible in humans, leading to detailed knowledge of the parasite’s life cycle (Fig. (Fig.3 ).3 ). From 1977 on, TDR provided technical and financial support to establish a comprehensive screening system for Onchocercal filaricides. The Programme identified five academic and private research institutions with technical capacities and facilities for primary and secondary screens: the University of Georgia (USA), University of Giessen (Germany), the Wellcome Foundation (UK), the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine (UK) and the University of Tokyo (Japan). TDR provided some US$2.25 million to these Public Sector institutions for primary and secondary screening of compounds, while pressing pharmaceutical companies to donate compounds for testing with the promise of full confidentiality. Additionally, TDR established a unique tertiary screen, using cattle, for compounds showing positive results in any secondary screen. Based at the James Cook University of North Queensland, Australia, the screen, costing almost US$435,000, was the best predictor of what a compound would do in humans. Some 10,000 compounds, many supplied by leading pharmaceutical companies as coded samples, passed through the screening network, including several from Merck.26)



Figure 3. 
Life cycle of _Onchocerca_ _volvulus_.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Alex

In reality, ivermectin’s role in human medicine effectively began in April 1978 inside the Merck company, several years before the drug emerged on the Animal Health market. The highly potent bioactivity of a fermentation broth of an organism isolated by the Kitasato Institute in Tokyo, which had been sent to Merck’s research laboratories in 1974, was first identified in 1975. The active compounds were identified by the international multidisciplinary collaborative team as the avermectins, with the subsequently-refined ivermectin derivative being designated the optimal compound for development. Merck scientists, under the direction of Dr William Campbell, found that the drug was active against a wide range of parasites of livestock and companion animals.10) The informed foresight of a Merck researcher, Ms. L.S. Blair, resulted in the discovery that the drug was effective against skin-dwelling microfilariae of _Onchocerca_ _cervicalis_ in horses. These did not actually cause clinical disease and so the finding was of little commercial significance. However, _O._ _cervicalis_ belongs to the same genus as _O._ _volvulus_, and upon reading the experimental reports, Dr Campbell surmised that there might be some merit in testing for impact against the latter. In July 1978, he sent ivermectin (as a coded sample), together with the results of the horse trial, to the TDR-supported tertiary cattle screen in Australia. The results, obtained in November 1978, showed that ivermectin was “highly effective in preventing patent infections with both _O._ _gibsoni_ and _O._ _gutturosa_”. This reinforced Campbell’s growing belief that ivermectin would be effective against human onchocerciasis. Consequently, in December, he proposed to the Merck Laboratories’ Research Management Council that “an avermectin could become the first means of preventing the blindness associated with onchocerciasis” and that “discussions be held with representatives of WHO to determine the most appropriate approach to the problem—from the medical, political and commercial points of view”.27,28) Senior management approved the lead taken by Campbell and research funding to investigate the potential use of ivermectin in humans was approved by Dr Roy Vagelos, then President of the research laboratories.
TDR reactions to the initial data about ivermectin were rather muted, especially as it was searching for a macrofilaricide and ivermectin appeared to have little impact on adult worms. In late-1979, a TDR official visited Merck and, although the meeting resulted in TDR’s technical contribution to Merck’s ivermectin research, there was no ensuing discussion about collaboration to develop ivermectin for use in human Onchocerciasis.
Fortunately for all, in January 1980, Merck decided to proceed independently to Phase I (safety) trials. Clinical trials of ivermectin began in 1981, with a Phase I trial in 32 patients in Senegal followed by another trial in Paris among 20 West African immigrants. These trials were independently organized and funded by Merck, with a staff member, Dr Mohamed Aziz, previously of WHO, being the caring and committed driving force behind them. Dr Aziz started the study in Senegal with safety uppermost in his mind. It began with a very low dose of 5 µg/kg and found that a single dose of ivermectin, 30 µg/kg, substantially decreased the number of skin microfilariae. It also established that the effect lasted for at least 6 months, with no serious adverse events being observed. The subsequent Paris study confirmed these results and showed that doses up to 200 µg/kg were well tolerated.29,30)
When Merck officials visited TDR and OCP in 1982 to present the results from the Phase I trials, each side recognised the immense potential and collaboration in earnest began.
Evidence suggests that collaboration between these major partners commenced in a complex environment of mutual wariness, suspicion and shared hope that ivermectin would indeed prove to be an effective treatment for Onchocerciasis. The situation was compounded by the fact that Merck saw ivermectin as a potentially commercial product to be used for individual patient treatment, and moved forward constantly seeking an income return on its investment. In contrast, TDR, together with OCP, saw the drug as a new community-level tool that could possibly interrupt parasite transmission and thereby help reduce the prevalence of the disease in endemic communities. TDR and OCP consequently regarded community-based trials under field conditions as an essential step towards mass-treatment programmes, as opposed to the individual treatment in hospitals favoured by the commercial partner. The continual negotiation with respect to the cost of the drug eventually resulted in a commitment from Merck in July 1985 to supply it in sufficient quantities and at the lowest possible price consistent with the interests of the company, later confirming that it would be made available to “… governments and patients at no cost to them for the treatment of Onchocerciasis”.31)
With respect to official registration of ivermectin for human use, Merck, focussing on the single-patient approach, pressed ahead on its own and submitted an application to the French health authorities in 1987 based solely on the studies of the first 1,206 onchocerciasis patients, expecting to receive approval later that year, which it subsequently did.24,32) In its submission, Merck indicated a price of $3 per tablet, meaning that a treatment dose would cost $6, well beyond an affordable amount for those most in need.
Prior to registration, the involvement of TDR and OCP increased substantially, as they organised field trials, including extremely expensive, large-scale trials of the effectiveness of ivermectin in community treatment programmes, and campaigned tirelessly to get the cost of treatment reduced to an acceptable level. During the trials to test the efficacy of the drug in field settings (Phase II trials starting in 1983), Merck continued to fund much of the work, with additional financial support from OCP and TDR. Fortunately, TDR’s existing international network facilitated Merck’s ability to develop workable relationships with researchers and institutions to conduct activities in Africa and South America. TDR was also able to influence the design of study protocols, and support applied research on onchocerciasis treatment at one of its specialized centres, the Onchocerciasis Chemotherapy Research Centre (OCRC) in Tamale, Ghana, where Dr Kwable Awadzi had devised a method to quantify clinical reactions to microfilaricides using a scoring system of commonly observed reactions.33) This made it possible to compare the degrees of systemic reactions for all compounds using a common metric, eventually confirming the promise of ivermectin as a safe and highly effective microfilaricide.
Thirteen community-level (Phase IV) trials were conducted between 1987–1989, with over 120,000 individual doses of ivermectin administered. Of the 13 community trials, TDR funded five in Liberia, Cameroon, Malawi, Guatemala and Nigeria, and spent US$2.35 million in total. Over the period, TDR spent between 25–35% of its total annual budget for all filariasis work on ivermectin. OCP funded the eight other studies in Ghana, Mali, Togo, Benin, Ivory Coast, Guinea, Burkina Faso and Senegal. As a private sector company, Merck’s financial contributions to the development of ivermectin for human use, although substantial, remain unknown.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Alex

*New horizons*

Ivermectin has continually proved to be astonishingly safe for human use. Indeed, it is such a safe drug, with minimal side effects, that it can be administered by non-medical staff and even illiterate individuals in remote rural communities, provided that they have had some very basic, appropriate training. This fact has helped contribute to the unsurpassed beneficial impact that the drug has had on human health and welfare around the globe, especially with regard to the campaign to fight Onchocerciasis.57)
Today, ivermectin is being increasingly used worldwide to combat other diseases in humans, such as Strongyloidiasis (which infects some 35 million each year), scabies (which causes 300 million cases annually), Pediculosis, Gnathostomiasis and Myiasis—and new and promising properties and uses for ivermectin and other avermectin derivatives are continuing to be found.58) These include activity against another neglected tropical disease, Leishmaniasis.59,60) Of perhaps even greater significance is the evidence that the use of ivermectin has both direct and indirect beneficial impact on improving community health. Studies of long-term treatment with ivermectin to control Onchocerciasis have shown that use of the drug is additionally associated with significant reduction in the prevalence of infection with any soil-transmitted helminth parasites (including Ascaris, Trichuris and hookworm), most or all of which are deemed to be major causes of the morbidity arising from poor childhood nutrition and growth.61) It is also known that the prevalence of head lice is markedly reduced in children taking ivermectin tablets62) and that scabies is markedly reduced in populations taking the drug regularly.63) Above all, ivermectin has proved to be a medicine of choice for the world’s rural poor. In many underprivileged communities throughout the tropics, intestinal worms and parasitic skin diseases are extremely common and associated with significant morbidity. They usually co-exist, with many individuals infected with both ecto- and endoparasites.64,65) Mass treatment of poly-parasitized populations is deemed to be the best means of control and ivermectin is the ideal drug for such interventions. A recent study in Brazil, using locally produced ivermectin, looked at the impact on internal helminthes and parasitic skin diseases. The researchers concluded that “mass treatment with ivermectin was an effective and safe means of reducing the prevalence of most of the parasitic diseases prevalent in a poor community in North-East Brazil. The effects of treatment lasted for a prolonged period of time”. This study also represented the first published report of human medical intervention using ivermectin that had not been produced by the hitherto traditional manufacturer, Merck & Co. Inc., the patent on the drug expiring in 1997.66)
In reality, the renewed interest in fighting tropical diseases, including the involvement of the pharmaceutical industry, which has become increasingly evident over the past three decades, and which has saved lives and improved the welfare of billions of people, notably the poor and disadvantaged in the topics, can be traced back to the 1987 introduction of ivermectin for use in humans. According to a recent report, International Federation of Pharmaceutical Manufacturers & Associations (IFPMA) data show that the global pharmaceutical industry provided over $9.2 billion in health interventions (medicines and equipment) between 2000–2007 alone, benefitting 1.75 billion people worldwide.67) The hitherto unprecedented donation of ivermectin in 1987 can rightly be seen to be the origin of this philanthropic outpouring.
Since the inception of the Mectizan Donation Programme, Merck has donated well over 2.5 billion Mectizan® tablets for Onchocerciasis treatment, with in excess of 700 million treatments authorised. Currently, some 80–90 million people are taking the drug annually through MDA in Africa, Latin America and Yemen. A further 300 million total treatments have been approved for lymphatic filariasis, with around 90 million treatments being administered annually (Fig. (Fig.8 ).8 ). At present 33 countries are receiving ivermectin for Onchocerciasis and 15 for Lymphatic filariasis. Consequently, around US$4 billion worth of ivermectin tablets have been donated to date. In 2010, Ecuador became the second country in the Americas to halt River Blindness transmission. It is hoped that transmission of the disease in the Western hemisphere will be stopped by 2012—a goal that will have been achieved thanks to twice-yearly MDA with ivermectin. Lymphatic filariasis is targeted for global elimination by 2020, and, if all goes well, Onchocerciasis may well be eliminated from Africa soon thereafter.



Figure 8. 
Trend in ivermectin treatments approved (1988–2008).
It has, thus far, been a long and eventful journey from ivermectin’s origins in Japanese soil. Fortunately, and contrary to the position seen with most antibiotics, despite several decades of monotherapy and occasional suboptimal responses observed in some individuals, there is no conclusive evidence that drug resistance is developing in human Onchocercal parasites. Not surprisingly, public health specialists worldwide are now calling for greater and more extensive use of ivermectin,68) labelling MDA of the ‘wonder drug’ quite simply as “an underutilized public health strategy”. In response, the Kitasato Institute has initiated a global collaboration to investigate all properties and potential of a range of ivermectin analogues, both individually and in combination, particularly with a view to having a ready-made alternative should resistance to current ivermectin monotherapy ever threaten ongoing disease elimination campaigns.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Wait, the same people advocating this is the same people questioning the vaccine?
> 
> I give up..


Which of the 11offical vaccines are we talking about?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Are their any medical doctors and or pharmacists on this forum to comment? ... I did a few pure science credits at varsity, (_with the devious objective of meeting babes, so clearly my mind wasn't on chemistry_), however, that was some 65536 years ago​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Is the active ingredient in Ivermectin effective in combating SARS-CoV-2? It could very well be, but I'm not a scientist or doctor.
> 
> Is it safe to buy a medicine specifically designed for use in animals, and that has known serious side effects in humans, over the counter and then self medicate with the guidance of a YouTube / Facebook video? NOT A EFFIN CHANCE
> 
> It might well be the "miracle" drug we are waiting for, but I'm not taking it as is.
> View attachment 218534
> 
> 
> The dosage most of the FB/YT gang suggests is that of cows at 1ml per 50kg of weight. An regurgitating feeder with 4 stomachs.... Yes, we are very anatomically similar....


Broer I know people who took Bob Martin's religiously and they never ever went potty on the lawn

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

https://www.sahpra.org.za/news-and-...-in-the-prophylaxis-or-treatment-of-covid-19/

*SAHPRA’S GUIDANCE ON THE USE OF IVERMECTIN IN THE PROPHYLAXIS OR TREATMENT OF COVID-19*
in News & Updates, Press Releases 
*What is ivermectin?*

Ivermectin is a widely used drug for the treatment and control of parasites in animals and is used to treat several tropical diseases in humans not commonly seen in South Africa, as well as scabies and head lice. Ivermectin is a synthetic derivative of the antiparasitic class of compounds known as avermectins.



In South Africa ivermectin is registered for use under Act 36 of 1947 (Department of Agriculture) for use in animals. This means that veterinarians and other trained personnel are allowed to prescribe it as an antiparasitic agent for a variety of animals. The drug is not currently registered for human use, but SAHPRA occasionally grants Section 21 permits for the use of topical ivermectin as an unregistered product for the treatment of individual patients with conditions such as scabies or head lice.



Several investigators have reported that when tested in the laboratory, ivermectin inhibits replication of the severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2). Given the current coronavirus disease-19 (COVID-19) pandemic, this has understandably received a lot of media attention. Thus, several clinical studies have been undertaken to evaluate ivermectin’s efficacy in treating the COVID-19 infection.



In some countries where ivermectin is registered for human use, the human use formulation is being used off-label in the management of Covid-19 infections where the clinical responsibility for monitoring of safety and efficacy lies solely with the prescriber. Furthermore, there are widespread reports of use of ivermectin for prophylaxis or treatment of COVID-19 in South Africa using the veterinary product.



*SAHPRA’s view on the use of ivermectin communicated in December 2020*

On the 22 December 2020, SAHPRA indicated that in relation to ivermectin use for COVID-19, that “Ivermectin is not indicated nor approved by SAHPRA for use in humans. There is no confirmatory data on ivermectin available as yet for its use in the management of COVID-19 infections. In terms of safety and efficacy there is no evidence to support the use of ivermectin and we do not have any clinical trial evidence to justify its use.



*The Essential Medicines List (EML) COVID-19 Sub-committee Rapid Review on ivermectin (21 December 2020)*

SAHPRA also notes that the EML COVID-19 Sub-committee published a Rapid Review on ivermectin (21 December2020) in which they similarly conclude that:


The overall quality of the randomized trials involving ivermectin in COVID‐19 patients is extremely low.
From the available randomized control trial evidence, ivermectin is not superior to placebo in terms of viral load reduction or clinical progression. There is no evidence from randomized control trials for any reduction in mortality.


Eligible patients with COVID‐19 in South Africa should be considered for enrolment in relevant therapeutic trials.



*SAHPRA’s review of the current data on the use of ivermectin for the treatment or prophylaxis of COVID-19 infections*

In response to this growing interest in ivermectin and the growing amount of data on its use in COVID-19 treatment and prevention, SAHPRA has now reviewed again, the available data from clinical studies.



A recent meta-analysis, i.e. systematic review, of the clinical trial data for the treatment of COVID-19 has been conducted by Dr Andrew Hill of the University of Liverpool, sponsored by Unitaid which is a global health initiative that works with partners to bring about innovations to prevent, diagnose and treat major diseases in low- and middle-income countries). Although this report is widely available publicly, it has not yet been published in a peer-reviewed scientific journal.



The meta-analysis concluded that the use of ivermectin in the management of COVID-19 infections is associated with faster time to viral clearance, shorter duration of hospitalisation and higher rates of clinical recovery and some improvement in survival rates.



However, the meta-analysis also concluded that additional randomized clinical trial data were needed to confirm clinical benefit in COVID-19 infections as well as define an optimized dosing regimen. Furthermore, Dr Hill identified a number of limitations with the data from these clinical trials, including that:


Current results are based on limited randomised trials
There is potential for publication bias
The individual trials reviewed had limited statistical power
Several trials were open-label presenting a potential for investigator bias
Range of doses and durations were not standardised
Endpoints differed between trials


In his conclusion, Dr Hill indicated that well designed clinical trials are required to provide sufficient scientific data for the use of ivermectin for the treatment of COVID-19.



Based on the Hill meta-analysis and the Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance (FLCCC), SAHPRA notes the following:


The overall quality of the randomized clinical trials involving ivermectin in COVID‐19 patients is poor and underpowered. From the available randomized control trial evidence, ivermectin appears not to be superior to placebo in terms of viral load reduction or clinical progression. There is no evidence from randomized controlled trials for any reduction in mortality.
The studies vary with respect to the population groups included in the studies i.e. out-patients, early hospitalizations, patients with longer duration hospitalizations, patients in ICU etc.
The dosages in the various studies are not uniform. As a result, dose-finding cannot be established for the safe and effective management of COVID-19 infections (whether it is for treatment or prophylaxis).
Ivermectin has been trialed with several other concomitant medicines (proven and unproven, either alone or in combination with other medicines) and this limits the conclusions that can be made about ivermectin’s safety and efficacy.
These studies have further limitations that have been identified by the reviewers themselves as indicated above, the most notable being that not enough trial data is currently available. But it is noted that there will be further clinical data available by mid-to-end January 2021. SAHPRA eagerly awaits this information in order to review its stance on the use of ivermectin in the management of Covid-19 infections.


SAHPRA notes that to date, there have been no positive recommendations for the use of ivermectin in the management of Covid-19 infections by any regulatory authority with which SAHPRA has reliance agreements, e.g. USFDA, EMA, MHRA, etc., and that the WHO does not currently recommend the use of ivermectin for the treatment or prophylaxis of COVID-19 infections.



Furthermore, a report on the pharmacokinetics of ivermectin concluded that ‘Preliminary findings suggest that standard doses of ivermectin would not result in efficacious concentrations, and that extraordinary doses to achieve efficacious concentrations may result in unacceptable toxicity in COVID-19 patients.’ (Ref: Pharmacometrics Africa and CERTARA).



It is also important to note that while ivermectin is considered generally safe, side-effects include skin rash, nausea, vomiting, diarrhoea, stomach pain, facial or limb swelling, neurologic adverse events (dizziness, seizures, and confusion), sudden drop in blood pressure, severe skin rash potentially requiring hospitalization and liver injury (hepatitis). Laboratory test abnormalities include decrease in white cell count and elevated liver tests.



*Current status of applications to SAHPRA for clinical trial approval or for registration*

At present, no ivermectin clinical trial applications have been submitted to SAHPRA for review. SAHPRA encourages the submission of clinical trial applications designed to establish the safety and efficacy of ivermectin in the management of Covid-19 infections for both treatment and prophylaxis and commits to expediting their review. This approach has previously been applied to clinical trial applications for other investigational medicines that were being evaluated for COVID-19 management.

In addition, SAHPRA has received no applications to register ivermectin for either prophylaxis or treatment of COVID-19 but commits to fast track the review of any such application should this be submitted.



*Conclusion*

There are currently no applications either for clinical trials or for the registration of ivermectin for the treatment or as prophylaxis for COVID-19. However, SAHPRA encourages and supports all well- designed, ethically approved, scientific studies designed to identify new or existing medicines that are used for the treatment or prophylaxis of COVID-19. SAHPRA reiterates its commitment to expedite the review of such studies. Furthermore, as the South African regulatory authority, SAHPRA will continue to evaluate any emerging peer reviewed publications or data on the use of ivermectin for the treatment of COVID-19, and notes that according to the global clinical trials register, additional data should become available in the course of the next few months. SAHPRA will also consider enabling access to approved formulations of ivermectin intended for human use, including through Section 21 authorisation, provided such a request is supported by evidence for the indication requested and is justified based on a risk benefit assessment that includes safety and clinical efficacy data.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Alex said:


>




Like I said:
"*Is the active ingredient in Ivermectin effective in combating SARS-CoV-2? It could very well be, but I'm not a scientist or doctor.*

*Is it safe to buy a medicine specifically designed for use in animals, and that has known serious side effects in humans, over the counter and then self medicate with the guidance of a YouTube / Facebook video? NOT A EFFIN CHANCE*

It might well be the "miracle" drug we are waiting for, *but I'm not taking it as is."*



The Ivermectin the good Doc Kory is referring to is a tablet, manufactured for human consumption by a pharmaceutical company. And as he himself states in the video above, the animal grade Ivermectin that people are glorifying on FB/YT have high levels of impurities, and he himself does not recommend taking it. As it was designed for animal use. 

I know Penicillin is great, but I'm not licking mould off a stick.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Very informative posts @Alex .thanks for the awareness (information) we can gather from them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Don't get me wrong @Alex, I'm not knocking Ivermectin. Just as most doctors I know and @GrandGuru. I'm concerned about ill informed people, taking a version of the drug, that was never intended to be consumed by humans, based on some YT/FB viral videos (that ironically spread faster than the actual virus)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Like I said:
> "*Is the active ingredient in Ivermectin effective in combating SARS-CoV-2? It could very well be, but I'm not a scientist or doctor.*
> 
> *Is it safe to buy a medicine specifically designed for use in animals, and that has known serious side effects in humans, over the counter and then self medicate with the guidance of a YouTube / Facebook video? NOT A EFFIN CHANCE*
> 
> It might well be the "miracle" drug we are waiting for, *but I'm not taking it as is."*
> 
> 
> 
> The Ivermectin the good Doc Kory is referring to is a tablet, manufactured for human consumption by a pharmaceutical company. And as he himself states in the video above, the animal grade Ivermectin that people are glorifying on FB/YT have high levels of impurities, and he himself does not recommend taking it. As it was designed for animal use.
> 
> I know Penicillin is great, but I'm not licking mould off a stick.....



I suddenly crave blue cheese

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Don't get me wrong @Alex, I'm not knocking Ivermectin. Just as most doctors I know and @GrandGuru. I'm concerned about ill informed people, taking a version of the drug, that was never intended to be consumed by humans, based on some YT/FB viral videos (that ironically spread faster than the actual virus)


I would hope someone analyse past data and lead a study into new findings. If this is the thing we all want to avoid, but might have usefull answers regarding covid19 (+20-21) +mutations then they should stop arguing and figure out how to make it work.???

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I'm all for a miracle cure/working vaccine. And I'm 1000% sure SWAMBO and her team, and Healthcare workers globally, are also hoping and praying for a miracle cure. We lost another 4 people in town today. Since 22 December, we have been between 2-5 people on a daily basis, 1on the good days, but not none. The Healthcare workers are tired, physically and emotionally drained. We all want this to end (except maybe government) and to return to normality (or what is left of it)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I'm all for a miracle cure/working vaccine. And I'm 1000% sure SWAMBO and her team, and Healthcare workers globally, are also hoping and praying for a miracle cure. We lost another 4 people in town today. Since 22 December, we have been between 2-5 people on a daily basis, 1on the good days, but not none. The Healthcare workers are tired, physically and emotionally drained. We all want this to end (except maybe government) and to return to normality (or what is left of it)


This makes me think of all that's been said about vaping, but I still do it. Why because I smoked (leaving out all the details why and how) yet I vape and it's still being said it's not tried and tested or anyBODY approved. 
If there's something that can come out from this then why shouldn't the Body corporates persue this idea of medicine that's been used but not approved because it's only going to get used in animals and a derivative in very poor humans in parts of the world that most people wouldn't care for.(and no millions to be made because it's already registered and patented.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## alex1501

Adephi said:


> Wait, the same people advocating this is the same people questioning the vaccine?
> 
> *I give up..*



I'm not that lucky.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Ivermectin is not a new medicine. It’s been on the market for decades used for the treatment of intestinal worms, lice and mite etc. It’s an anti parasitic drug approved for human use as well.
The issue that I raised is that tests have failed to prove its efficacy in preventing viral replication at those small concentrations where it’s still safe for human use...
You can paste several articles and YouTube videos praising its role in the treatment of COVID-19 (same as with the hydroxychloroquine by the way) and I will paste a similar number of links to articles (scientific) that prove the opposite (or claim to at least).
I believe people have the right to the treatment of their choice! But I also believe that they shouldn’t be left alone to self prescribe and medicate without minimal expert advice....
Times are hard and testing not only our patience but also our intelligence so let us prove to be a bit smarter than our grand fathers who caused a massacre during the Spanish flu.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

So what would happen if they combine (obviously in a lab with medical staff orchestrating) the 11official vaccines?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> So what would happen if they combine (obviously in a lab with medical staff orchestrating) the 11official vaccines?


I came up with eleven in one, but I'm actually serious.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

See, this is what worries me:



3 different types of Ivomec, all sold out. I can almost bet you that was not the case a few days ago.
3 different solutions
1% Ivermectin
3.5% Ivermectin
1% Ivermectin + 10% Clorsulon

Almost all of these FB/YT videos don't specify which one to take. Dosage on each package is the same 1ml per 50kg body mass. Joe Public has no clue which one is which, they just know the Doctor on the video said Ivermectin and here in SA we get it as Ivomec.
Any guesses on the safety of Clorsulon for human consumption?

https://parasitipedia.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2716&Itemid=2966

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Resistance said:


> So what would happen if they combine (obviously in a lab with medical staff orchestrating) the 11official vaccines?


Big Pharma loses money and will have to create and spread a mutant virus to create new business opportunities.... No buddy, don’t go there. I was suggesting we be a bit smarter than our grand parents but not too smart either

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Search on takealot @Dela Rey Steyn and check the price!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Search on takealot @Dela Rey Steyn and check the price!


I see opportunistic capitalism is alive and well....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> So what would happen if they combine (obviously in a lab with medical staff orchestrating) the 11official vaccines?



just a wild guess:

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> See, this is what worries me:
> View attachment 218536
> 
> 
> 3 different types of Ivomec, all sold out. I can almost bet you that was not the case a few days ago.
> 3 different solutions
> 1% Ivermectin
> 3.5% Ivermectin
> 1% Ivermectin + 10% Clorsulon
> 
> Almost all of these FB/YT videos don't specify which one to take. Dosage on each package is the same 1ml per 50kg body mass. Joe Public has no clue which one is which, they just know the Doctor on the video said Ivermectin and here in SA we get it as Ivomec.
> Any guesses on the safety of Clorsulon for human consumption?
> 
> https://parasitipedia.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2716&Itemid=2966


Oh snot. Now you going to get stories about vaping ivermectin.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

Re-wicked, poured water, put kettle back and whalah! Loadshedding.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

This is a new milestone with more than 20k cases in 1 day!

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Meanwhile in the United Banana Republic of America

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Meanwhile in the United Banana Republic of America



Also been watching the circus in Trumpf@@kingstan. It's crazy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

@Grand Guru ... Your statement "_*I hope all of us do realize that the last few weeks as much as the next few months we are writing an important chapter in History. A chapter that will be taught in schoolbooks for years, decades and probably centuries after our time*_", is beginning to have more and more relevance as time passes ... I may add to that by saying that The Darwin Awards are going to make for some humorously interesting reading in a few years time to boot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> View attachment 218557


There's an element of truth to that, as my fingerprints have close to disappeared from overexposure to alcohol, (sanitiser), of recent. 
It apparently breaks down some of the proteins in your skin

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Grand Guru said:


> This is a new milestone with more than 20k cases in 1 day!
> View attachment 218539
> 
> View attachment 218553


Also the biggest number of tests in 24 hours I’ve seen so far as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Room Fogger said:


> Also the biggest number of tests in 24 hours I’ve seen so far as well.



Yeah. At the same time the rate of infected people as a % of those tested still remains stubbornly over 30%.

The UK is around 15% currently--and they are testing close to 500k a day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah. At the same time the rate of infected people as a % of those tested still remains stubbornly over 30%.
> 
> The UK is around 15% currently--and they are testing close to 500k a day.


That sadly means that we are not testing enough people still...

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru

You'd better stock up good people!
https://enca.com/news/government-appeal-tobacco-ban-ruling

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> That sadly means that we are not testing enough people still...



Yes. 
Even with the updated EC death figures yesterday. 
They say it was due to updating historic swab test figures taken from bodies since April last year. 

Does that mean they only tested recently. Did those deceased have open funerals. Might explain why EC blew up the way it did.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

This is getting extremely worrisome, extremely fast - those figures are ramping up too fast - I predict a level 4 / 5 soon if CR wants to have a population / taxbase left .

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Paul33

ARYANTO said:


> This is getting extremely worrisome, extremely fast - those figures are ramping up too fast - I predict a level 4 / 5 soon if CR wants to have a population / taxbase left .


It’s escalating exponentially at the moment. Frightening stuff.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Government considering move to level 4 lockdown – Report*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...-4-lockdown-report.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mollie

ARYANTO said:


> This is getting extremely worrisome, extremely fast - those figures are ramping up too fast - I predict a level 4 / 5 soon if CR wants to have a population / taxbase left .


My sister just whatsapp me to say that she has tested positive and her one daughter they waiting on the results on the other daughter but said my mom is negative 
In polokwane we got a family member who contracted the virus a week ago and is suffering with breathing for the past 4days now
This virus is really too close now 
Stay save people

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Resistance

The vaper said:


> My sister just whatsapp me to say that she has tested positive and her one daughter they waiting on the results on the other daughter but said my mom is negative
> In polokwane we got a family member who contracted the virus a week ago and is suffering with breathing for the past 4days now
> This virus is really too close now
> Stay save people


Sorry bro. I didn't emoji 'cuase I don't think there one for that. Sterkte!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie

Resistance said:


> Sorry bro. I didn't emoji 'cuase I don't think there one for that. Sterkte!


Dankie het nou nou met haar gepraat en my sussie se haar dogter en man het saam sy familie vakansie gaan hou in die Kaap en ja dit toe Gauteng toe gebring 
Regtig stupid man jy gaan Hou nie f#kken vakansie in n Hotspot plek nie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

The vaper said:


> Dankie het nou nou met haar gepraat en my sussie se haar dogter en man het saam sy familie vakansie gaan hou in die Kaap en ja dit toe Gauteng toe gebring
> Regtig stupid man jy gaan Hou nie f#kken vakansie in n Hotspot plek nie


Wishing you the best , hope they are ok . We postponed everything untill we see where this is heading.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> This is getting extremely worrisome, extremely fast - those figures are ramping up too fast - I predict a level 4 / 5 soon if CR wants to have a population / taxbase left .



Level 4 would kill way more people than the virus. They need vaccine. They need enforcement. That's it, the horse has bolted containment has failed ages ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

The vaper said:


> My sister just whatsapp me to say that she has tested positive and her one daughter they waiting on the results on the other daughter but said my mom is negative
> In polokwane we got a family member who contracted the virus a week ago and is suffering with breathing for the past 4days now
> This virus is really too close now
> Stay save people



Wishing your family a speedy recovery @The vaper.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## M.Adhir

Another day of > 20000 cases 
Infection rate still over 30% of tests done 

I can just smell that level 4 coming

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru

View attachment 218632

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*An ‘African passport’ is expected to roll out in 2021 – what it means for South Africa*
''The Free movement of persons in Africa is expected to deliver several key benefits for all participating countries, including South Africa, such as:



Boosting intra-Africa trade, commerce and tourism;
Facilitating labour mobility, intra-Africa knowledge and skills transfer;
Promoting pan-African identity, social integration and tourism;
Improving trans-border infrastructure and shared development;
Fostering a comprehensive approach to border management;
Promoting rule of law, human rights, and public health.''
https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...means-for-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> *An ‘African passport’ is expected to roll out in 2021 – what it means for South Africa*
> ''The Free movement of persons in Africa is expected to deliver several key benefits for all participating countries, including South Africa, such as:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boosting intra-Africa trade, commerce and tourism;
> 
> Facilitating labour mobility, intra-Africa knowledge and skills transfer;
> 
> Promoting pan-African identity, social integration and tourism;
> 
> Improving trans-border infrastructure and shared development;
> 
> Fostering a comprehensive approach to border management;
> 
> Promoting rule of law, human rights, and public health.''
> 
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...means-for-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter


Hier kom k#k!
We'll end up with an even bigger influx of poorer African countries citizens, and our new passports are going to be a LOT more restricted than they currently are!
It opens up the door for the megalomaniacal vision African leaders certainly share, meaning they're all going to be touting for that "_President of Africa for life_" position ... 
I'll skip the middle points as not worth comment, and jump to the last point of promoting rule of law, human rights and public health ... 
Should I laugh or cry ... What law? Our Xenophobia is the polar opposite of the AU's intention statement with respect human rights, and we have a seriously compromised, very limited, and diminishing public health system .... {_nuff said_}

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Hier kom k#k!
> We'll end up with an even bigger influx of poorer African countries citizens, and our new passports are going to be a LOT more restricted than they currently are!
> It opens up the door for the megalomaniacal vision African leaders certainly share, meaning they're all going to be touting for that "_President of Africa for life_" position ...
> I'll skip the middle points as not worth comment, and jump to the last point of promoting rule of law, human rights and public health ...
> Should I laugh or cry ... What law? Our Xenophobia is the polar opposite of the AU's intention statement with respect human rights, and we have a seriously compromised, very limited, and diminishing public health system .... {_nuff said_}


Their attitude is ''half of Africa is here already , let's get the other half in here too.''

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## fbb1964

Always good to keep an eye on what's currently happening in China. After all the Covid 19 pandemic started there and look where we are now worldwide
what happens in China ends up affecting us all. This is from a few days ago

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*UK extends SA travel ban, shuts borders to 11 more African countries and closes resident ‘loophole’*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...countries-and-closes-resident-loophole-2021-1
6 Jan. 2021


South African travellers are still banned from entering the UK following an extension which will be reviewed on 23 January.
Several countries in Southern Africa have also been added to the ban amid a growing second wave of Covid-19 infections.
Returning British and Irish nationals, who could previously avoid self-isolation through a “Test to Release” scheme, will be forced to quarantine for ten days.
"... People who have travelled from or through Namibia, Zimbabwe, Botswana, Eswatini, Zambia, Malawi, Lesotho, Mozambique, Angola, Seychelles, or Mauritius since the start of 2021 will be barred from entering the UK."

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*You’ll lose access to WhatsApp after 8 Feb, unless you agree to Facebook data sharing*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...share-personal-data-facebook-elon-musk-2021-1
7 Jan. 2021

"... In an announcement sent out to users on Wednesday, WhatsApp said users will have to agree to let Facebook and its subsidiaries collect WhatsApp data, including user phone numbers, contacts' phone numbers, location, and more.

If users do not agree by 8 February, they will lose access, WhatsApp has confirmed...

The move prompted calls for users to delete their WhatsApp accounts and switch to smaller encrypted messaging apps such Signal and Telegram..."

_[My comment: Has anyone received the announcement mentioned above? I haven't.]_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> *You’ll lose access to WhatsApp after 8 Feb, unless you agree to Facebook data sharing*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...share-personal-data-facebook-elon-musk-2021-1
> 7 Jan. 2021
> 
> "... In an announcement sent out to users on Wednesday, WhatsApp said users will have to agree to let Facebook and its subsidiaries collect WhatsApp data, including user phone numbers, contacts' phone numbers, location, and more.
> 
> If users do not agree by 8 February, they will lose access, WhatsApp has confirmed...
> 
> The move prompted calls for users to delete their WhatsApp accounts and switch to smaller encrypted messaging apps such Signal and Telegram..."
> 
> _[My comment: Has anyone received the announcement mentioned above? I haven't.]_



Not received a message.

But doesn't the fb app already collect that info?

Edit: Yes it does.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Gadgetboy

Received the notification today after an app update. Just accepted it anyhow as I am not on Facebook.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mollie

I'm not a fan of FB so if I lose my whatsapp I will use my lineapp just as good

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

John Dillermand..

A kids show released in Dennemark about a man with a rather large and talented member.

Here's the intro



Wtf 2021?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked

Worry not - it's on its way ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Let me raise your hackles ...

''According to a June 2020 document seen by *Bloomberg*, the ANC proposes paying *a R500 monthly grant* to those aged 19 to 59 who aren’t normally eligible for other aid would cost the state R197.8 billion a year.
Between 50% and 60% of the money could be recouped by levying extra taxes on those with jobs, it said.''
*Government to look at basic income grant for South Africa*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...south-africa-ramaphosa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*President Cyril Ramaphosa says that senior officials will meet on Sunday (10 January) to discuss lockdown restrictions for South Africa.*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...south-africa-ramaphosa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...-alcohol-9b44afd8-1217-4e77-97ac-809739635e44
*Metro cops pounce on outlet and confiscate R1m worth of alcohol*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...get-a-third-wave-of-coronavirus-even-a-fourth

The real criticism, while our cops pat themselves on the back for being 1920's gmen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

On vaccines.
https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/article/2021-01-09-a-snapshot-of-global-covid-19-vaccines/

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> On vaccines.
> https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/article/2021-01-09-a-snapshot-of-global-covid-19-vaccines/




Right so the same as Bolivia, while we have record numbers AND a more virulent variant. This place actually pisses me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

No. The number of new cases is most likely not on the decrease... it’s the weekend effect.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

*Ramaphosa to address the nation at 20:00 on lockdown measures*
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...vid-19-in-south-africa-and-the-world-20200312

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> *Ramaphosa to address the nation at 20:00 on lockdown measures*
> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...vid-19-in-south-africa-and-the-world-20200312


OK everyone ... Hold thumbs and say a prayer ... I have a horrid suspicion that they're going to impose some more draconian rules  which I guess are unfortunately necessary to bring the Covidiots into line.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> OK everyone ... Hold thumbs and say a prayer ... I have a horrid suspicion that they're going to impose some more draconian rules  which I guess are unfortunately necessary to bring the Covidiots into line.



I also don't think it's going to be a good one. Numbers have been increasing and we haven't even started with the festive surge as yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Gadgetboy

Adephi said:


> I also don't think it's going to be a good one. Numbers have been increasing and we haven't even started with the festive surge as yet.


Yip. Also have that feeling. I think the schools are also going to be closed for a while. It's so sad as my Son is excited about his first day of grade 1. But most of all safety of my family comes way before anything else. 


Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501

Police bravery never cease to amaze me.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Police bravery never cease to amaze me.



Uncool!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Gadgetboy

alex1501 said:


> Police bravery never cease to amaze me.


Seriously uncool. 

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## GerrieP



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Bit disappointed actually. Now was the time for more decisiveness and strict enforcement. To at least slow down the current chaos. But they have done so much unnecessary economic damage previously and has misspent so much funds, that they cannot afford to take the NEEDED action now, for fear of economic ruin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Bit disappointed actually. Now was the time for more decisiveness and strict enforcement. To at least slow down the current chaos. But they have done so much unnecessary economic damage previously and has misspent so much funds, that they cannot afford to take the NEEDED action now, for fear of economic ruin.


Taking into consideration the fact that our most populated provinces have peaked or nearly peaked, I think it’s not going to be of big benefit for the country and the damage will outweigh the benefit

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

The verdict on Ivermectin 
https://sacoronavirus.co.za/2021/01/11/mac-advisory-ivermectin-for-the-treatment-of-covid-19/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*Government’s plan to force everyone with a smartphone to pay a TV licence*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...o-pay-a-tv-licence.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

''These changes are summarised below:


National curfew will now be in place from 21:00 until 05:00 every day.
Ban on alcohol sales will remain in place.
Funerals will be limited to 50 people and will require compliance with social distancing and other health guidelines.
Land ports will be closed for entry, with certain exceptions.
Level 3 lockdown measures will remain in place until the rate of transmission has fallen sufficiently to warrant relaxing restrictions, Ramaphosa said.

He added that the NCCC would determine a plan for the return of learners to schools in the coming days.''

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...wn-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Gadgetboy

ARYANTO said:


> *Government’s plan to force everyone with a smartphone to pay a TV licence*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...o-pay-a-tv-licence.html?utm_source=newsletter



I want to see them try enforce this. Besides my phone is not smart, I make the calls, I tell it who to send messages to and I take the photos on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## GerrieP



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

*We now have a legal definition for ‘beach’ and you can’t go near sand – but water is okay*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...well-away-from-anything-resembling-one-2021-1
12 Jan 2021

South Africa's newly updated Alert Level 3 rules have a strict definition of what constitutes a "beach".


Unless you are on private property, you can't set foot on sand (or rocks or pebbles) within a hundred metres of the high-tide mark.
For river mouths, the "beach" can extend up to a kilometre inland.
You can probably swim in the ocean – if you can get there.
"The full definition reads:

_'beach' means the sandy, pebbly or rocky shore–(a) between the high-water mark and low-water mark adjacent to–(i) the sea; or(ii) an estuary mouth extending 1000 meters [sic] inland from the mouth; and(b) within 100 metres of the high-water mark, excluding private property, including the sea and estuary themselves adjacent to the beach._
For "estuary", the disaster regulations refer to the National Environmental Management: Integrated Coastal Management Act, which contains this definition:

_'estuary' means a body of surface water–
(a) that is part of a water course that is permanently or periodically open to the seab) in which a rise and fall of the water level as a result of the tides is measurable at spring tides when the water course is open to the sea; or(c) in respect of which the salinity is measurably higher as a result of the influence of the sea_
The combined effect of the definitions is that the ban extends to sand, rocks, and pebbles, but not any man-made surfaces such as piers or walkways. 

Though the ban reaches up to 100 metres beyond the high-water mark, that excludes private property, so privately-owned picnic spots along rivers close to the ocean are not affected. That is in line with other exceptions, such as for botanical gardens, which broadly allow the use of places that have access control and so can be held responsible for limiting the number of people and for enforcing social-distancing rules.

The definition also implies that the use of the ocean itself, for swimming or other use, is allowed – as long as you don't cross the beach to get to it."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> *We now have a legal definition for ‘beach’ and you can’t go near sand – but water is okay*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...well-away-from-anything-resembling-one-2021-1
> 12 Jan 2021
> 
> South Africa's newly updated Alert Level 3 rules have a strict definition of what constitutes a "beach".
> 
> 
> Unless you are on private property, you can't set foot on sand (or rocks or pebbles) within a hundred metres of the high-tide mark.
> For river mouths, the "beach" can extend up to a kilometre inland.
> You can probably swim in the ocean – if you can get there.
> "The full definition reads:
> 
> _'beach' means the sandy, pebbly or rocky shore–(a) between the high-water mark and low-water mark adjacent to–(i) the sea; or(ii) an estuary mouth extending 1000 meters [sic] inland from the mouth; and(b) within 100 metres of the high-water mark, excluding private property, including the sea and estuary themselves adjacent to the beach._
> For "estuary", the disaster regulations refer to the National Environmental Management: Integrated Coastal Management Act, which contains this definition:
> 
> _'estuary' means a body of surface water–
> (a) that is part of a water course that is permanently or periodically open to the seab) in which a rise and fall of the water level as a result of the tides is measurable at spring tides when the water course is open to the sea; or(c) in respect of which the salinity is measurably higher as a result of the influence of the sea_
> The combined effect of the definitions is that the ban extends to sand, rocks, and pebbles, but not any man-made surfaces such as piers or walkways.
> 
> Though the ban reaches up to 100 metres beyond the high-water mark, that excludes private property, so privately-owned picnic spots along rivers close to the ocean are not affected. That is in line with other exceptions, such as for botanical gardens, which broadly allow the use of places that have access control and so can be held responsible for limiting the number of people and for enforcing social-distancing rules.
> 
> The definition also implies that the use of the ocean itself, for swimming or other use, is allowed – as long as you don't cross the beach to get to it."



I think I'm going to start charging people to use my beach ... My North Coast property has been in my family for 5 generations, and the handwritten title deeds refer; "_the beach side boundary per maritime ruling shall be 9 yards from the hightide mark_"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*ID and passport applications suspended in South Africa*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...ed-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Just f y i :
*‘Conspiracy theories’ and ethical concerns over COVID vaccine *

https://www.mtexpress.com/news/coro...cle_06ce369c-553e-11eb-8ff4-171fecd8a75e.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Adephi

To all the parents who haven't sold their kids to a Bangladeshi shoe factory, you might consider it now.

Opening of schools delayed by 2 weeks. Open on 15 Feb.

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...-weeks-as-country-fights-second-wave-20210115

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

The plan

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru

On Ivermectin
https://www.news24.com/witness/news...rmectin-overdose-in-pietermaritzburg-20210116

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> On Ivermectin
> https://www.news24.com/witness/news...rmectin-overdose-in-pietermaritzburg-20210116



Copied from another source for the links.

While some lab tests indicated that it inhibits COVID-19 in artificial environments (https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0166354220302011?via=ihub) these were contradicted by human trials (https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32378737/ and https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32891630/)

While there are theoretical reasons (https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33389725/) to believe that Ivermectin may treat Covid-19, and there have been some promising results ( https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7709596/ and https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33389725/) these papers advise that more studies are needed before it can be recommended as a treatment, or are based on incomplete trials https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33341233/

There are more studies going on (https://www.clinicaltrialsregister.eu/ctr-search/trial/2020-001994-66/ES and https://www.clinicaltrialsregister.eu/ctr-search/trial/2020-001474-29/ES - these are just of at least 5)

Ivermectin isn't being ignored. It has not been proven to be as effective as some people are claiming. Ivermectin is quickly becoming the new Hydroxychloroquine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 6


----------



## alex1501

Grand Guru said:


> On Ivermectin
> https://www.news24.com/witness/news...rmectin-overdose-in-pietermaritzburg-20210116


"Two people in Pitermaritzburg have ended up in intensive care after taking an overdose of ivermectin"
One can end up in the ICU from Aspirin overdose (there is no cure for human stupidity).
I don't understand the point of that article.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Increased taxes, curbed trading hours, stricter advertising regulations, and a higher drinking age limit are among the legislative measures government is considering to clamp down on alcohol abuse in South Africa.

This is according to President Cyril Ramaphosa, who recently elaborated on the ANC’s position regarding alcohol abuse in South Africa during an interview with *The Sunday Times*.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...curb-alcohol-abuse.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

alex1501 said:


> "Two people in Pitermaritzburg have ended up in intensive care after taking an overdose of ivermectin"
> One can end up in the ICU from Aspirin overdose (there is no cure for human stupidity).
> I don't understand the point of that article.




Panic and fear cultivate stupidity, the point of the article is that information shouldn't be disseminated without scientific scrutiny. Just as when people were drinking bleach, self administering massive amounts of hydroxychloroquine and quinine, resulting in deaths. It's the same as the bullshit flyers saying that steaming yourself kills it off. 

The exact same people everywhere as well as in this forum who won't trust a vaccine because they think it has been rushed or is monkey making, believe that a few doctors go out and say this X chemical showed promise in a lab so we must get it out quickly, to me that's also dumb, but do I want those people to die? No.

Life is a balance between what you decide and also the quality of the information you've been given to make those choices, how we choose to validate that information can make absolutely anyone do something stupid.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501

Feliks Karp said:


> Panic and fear cultivate stupidity



With that I agree 100%.



Feliks Karp said:


> the point of the article is that information shouldn't be disseminated without scientific scrutiny.


How many times is sensationalized when ppl overdoze on opiods (prescribed by the doctor) and yet we want to ban and censor everyone and everything because some poor fool is fed fishtank cleaner (with chloroquine listed on the packet) by his wife, or someone takes elephant dose of Ivermectin. The only mitigation for stupidity is clear (but not forced) information and education.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Darwin defined evolution rather succinctly, with the weak of mind, (_stupidity_), weaning itself out of the gene pool ... don't fight it ... let the problem resolve itself

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## alex1501

Feliks Karp said:


> Life is a balance between what you decide and also the quality of the information you've been given to make those choices, how we choose to validate that information can make absolutely anyone do something stupid.



(Sorry, I've pressed "post reply" accidentaly.) Agree, but all information must flow freely and I make the choice for myself.



Feliks Karp said:


> The exact same people everywhere as well as in this forum who won't trust a vaccine because they think it has been rushed or is monkey making, believe that a few doctors go out and say this X chemical showed promise in a lab so we must get it out quickly,


Nope, I have one simple rule: Don't trust politicians, lawyers and doctors (esp. the ones that become politicians or lawyers).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> With that I agree 100%.
> 
> 
> How many times is sensationalized when ppl overdoze on opiods (prescribed by the doctor) and yet we want to ban and censor everyone and everything because some poor fool is fed fishtank cleaner (with chloroquine listed on the packet) by his wife, or someone takes elephant dose of Ivermectin. The only mitigation for stupidity is clear (but not forced) information and education.


And I think if this was administered by a professional it would have gone alot smoother.
According to scientific proof as pointed out by @Alex . Has been used on humans since before diesel engines and fuel injection became a thing. It might not cure anything but it was used in succesfull treatment of viral infections in humans.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> Panic and fear cultivate stupidity, the point of the article is that information shouldn't be disseminated without scientific scrutiny. Just as when people were drinking bleach, self administering massive amounts of hydroxychloroquine and quinine, resulting in deaths. It's the same as the bullshit flyers saying that steaming yourself kills it off.
> 
> The exact same people everywhere as well as in this forum who won't trust a vaccine because they think it has been rushed or is monkey making, believe that a few doctors go out and say this X chemical showed promise in a lab so we must get it out quickly, to me that's also dumb, but do I want those people to die? No.
> 
> Life is a balance between what you decide and also the quality of the information you've been given to make those choices, how we choose to validate that information can make absolutely anyone do something stupid.


I am happy you are willing to embrace the vaccine, all 11 official versions that nobody knows how to treat or cure this man made pandemic. And a lot of people will probably hate me for what I'm saying right now.
How many scientific anti vaping propaganda's are out there and how many of them proved that vaping isn't a scientific proven method of quitting smoking. Now a few would ask what vaping has to do with any of this. And my point is don't be self contradictory when it comes to scientific proof if you yourself are vaping. Same goes for anything else out there. No one said ivemectin is the cure or the treatment, but because scientific proof didn't agree with it we must overlook it and pay millions to companies who according to me are trying their luck at finding a vaccine. Just because it contains Corona(whatever strain virus) doesn't mean it will cure, prevent or eliminate the thing.
And I have nothing against you or anyone for wanting a vaccine even if it's proven or not, bit stop making other people out to be stupid for not promoting vaccination. It's my choice and my responsibility.
And if it means that I won't be part of normal civilization then so be it because I was never really part of the system or my life would have been so much better. Like bill gates said. We don't really contribute to much and like the president of south africa said... We don't really matter.
I hope and I wish you would respond to this so we can go all viral( see what I did there) and enjoy a lekka debate.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

@alex1501 I simply shared the article to raise awareness about the risks as from what I saw people were sold stuff for animal use with a much higher concentration than what humans may handle... I have my own personal opinion about the use of Ivermectin.
@Resistance my friend, there’s only 1 single strain of COVID-19 in circulation worldwide. The 3 new ones are simple variants of the same strain characterised by a faster replication hence higher transmissibility. No one can force you to take the vaccine buddy... all we need is approximately half of the population to be immunized. If you want more explanation about the 67% figure, feel free to ask.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501

Grand Guru said:


> @alex1501 I simply shared the article to raise awareness about the risks as from what I saw people were sold stuff for animal use with a much higher concentration than what humans may handle... I have my own personal opinion about the use of Ivermectin.


I absolutely have no problem with you sharing the article, but after reading it I wasn't sure what was the writers point, beside some sort of fearmongering.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> @alex1501 I simply shared the article to raise awareness about the risks as from what I saw people were sold stuff for animal use with a much higher concentration than what humans may handle... I have my own personal opinion about the use of Ivermectin.
> @Resistance my friend, there’s only 1 single strain of COVID-19 in circulation worldwide. The 3 new ones are simple variants of the same strain characterised by a faster replication hence higher transmissibility. No one can force you to take the vaccine buddy... all we need is approximately half of the population to be immunized. If you want more explanation about the 67% figure, feel free to ask.


@Grand Guru, Happy Birthday once again and thanks for sharing the info.
I appreciate it. I have nothing against it and I do follow these informational posts. However I don't agree with a few people on this forum and in this thread ranting and raving about the stupidity of others on the forum, not wanting or wanting to take a vaccine.
Someone close, very close to me was hospitalised for this man made virus pandemic thing. So I am not against a vaccine. I know about the Herd immunity thing as well and what I'm saying is if I followed the herd all that time ago I wouldn't be here to tell you I didn't follow that herd. My point is simple. Post the info. I'm 100% for that.,but I'm not the guy to be called out for being stupid for not wanting to take it. That's my choice and my responsibility.
I don't go calling people idiots and stupid for waiting for the vaccine.

The vaccine thing. I heard there's 11 officially acknowledged vaccines. How ever many strains or mutations are out there I don't know, because just when you think you know, someone comes and tells you something different. My thing is how effective would any of those 11vaccines be for any one person if we don't know how it would affect that said person. Maybe none of those would be effective to that person and the thing that might just have worked or treated it actually grows in your garden or in a field somewhere. Who knows maybe vaping PG or VG is the vaccine although not scientifically proven.
So please don't stop posting those stats. It's important to know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Eish .... So much of disagreement about a point of view 

Opinions are like a-holes, we all have one ... so feel free to distribute information that you've validated, and let everyone draw their own conclusions, and make their own choices without forcing it down their throats

For me, and for now ... I'm sticking to the critical issues at hand, namely;
Are my batteries charged, and;
Do I have enough eliquid
O ... and do I have Wi-Fi 

*EDIT: and Happy Birthday @Grand Guru ... Thanks too for this thread, and for keeping us all Covid updated ... Much appreciated *

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

And in other news, Dr F got another study out with results we can all agree on...

https://harmreductionjournal.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12954-020-00437-5

*Conclusion*
An unusually low prevalence of smoking, approximately 1/4th the expected prevalence, was observed among hospitalized COVID-19 patients. Any association between smoking and COVID-19 severity cannot be generalized but should refer to the seemingly low proportion of smokers who develop severe COVID-19 that requires hospitalization. Smokers should be advised to quit due to long-term health risks, but pharmaceutical nicotine or other nicotinic cholinergic agonists should be explored as potential therapeutic options, based on a recently presented hypothesis.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> And in other news, Dr F got another study out with results we can all agree on...
> 
> https://harmreductionjournal.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12954-020-00437-5
> 
> *Conclusion*
> An unusually low prevalence of smoking, approximately 1/4th the expected prevalence, was observed among hospitalized COVID-19 patients. Any association between smoking and COVID-19 severity cannot be generalized but should refer to the seemingly low proportion of smokers who develop severe COVID-19 that requires hospitalization. Smokers should be advised to quit due to long-term health risks, but pharmaceutical nicotine or other nicotinic cholinergic agonists should be explored as potential therapeutic options, based on a recently presented hypothesis.



There are some studies on PubMed relating to smokers and lower incidences of respiratory illnesses, (_which is why I was surprised at Kopdoeks stance_).
The supposition is that the environment created by smoking is so toxic, that not even viruses can survive it  ... Not sure how vaping fit's into these studies, (_if at all_) tho'

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> To all the parents who haven't sold their kids to a Bangladeshi shoe factory



have you got a phone number for me?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> There are some studies on PubMed relating to smokers and lower incidences of respiratory illnesses, (_which is why I was surprised at Kopdoeks stance_).
> The supposition is that the environment created by smoking is so toxic, that not even viruses can survive it  ... Not sure how vaping fit's into these studies, (_if at all_) tho'



That's the next taboo topic in the world. Other options to smoking... Vaping has gotten so much bad publicity that only a handful of studies and professionals are willing to point it out and stand firm in their stance(stand their man) as to what you're saying ...


Intuthu Kagesi said:


> There are some studies on PubMed relating to smokers and lower incidences of respiratory illnesses, (_which is why I was surprised at Kopdoeks stance_).
> The supposition is that the environment created by smoking is so toxic, that not even viruses can survive it  ... Not sure how vaping fit's into these studies, (_if at all_) tho'


So when compared to scientific proof that vaping might just be a good thing. More than half the world still believe it isn't because theirs so much out there against vaping.
And by the way kopdoek lost the court case so they can't ban cigarettes this time. There's too little scientific proof that people die from smoking related illnesses.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> That's the next taboo topic in the world. Other options to smoking... Vaping has gotten so much bad publicity that only a handful of studies and professionals are willing to point it out and stand firm in their stance(stand their man) as to what you're saying ...
> 
> So when compared to scientific proof that vaping might just be a good thing. More than half the world still believe it isn't because theirs so much out there against vaping.
> And by the way kopdoek lost the court case so* they can ban cigarettes this time*. Theirs too little scientific proof that people die from smoking related illnesses.



I can't disagree bar the last sentence that I assume is a typo?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I can't disagree bar the last sentence that I assume is a typo?


Fixed. 
The last sentence was my bit of lockdown sarcasm.
There's so much evidence, but they still point away from a safer option. Is what I meant.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi

This just posted on GGPC facebook page..

It is by a medical doctor so @alex1501 you will have to get over your trust issues.



Ivermectin - Is it a miracle cure?
Dr Sheri Fanaroff
#VoicesThatCare

I’ve tried to avoid commenting on Ivermectin until more is known, but over the last week, I have been sent countless videos, articles and anecdotal reports from patients, asking if it’s true that Ivermectin is going to be our saviour. What I do find curious, is that many of the same people who are staunch anti-vaxers and also sometimes anti-maskers, seem absolutely convinced that Ivermectin is a wonder drug. There is a palpable sense that the authorities are denying us a cure, and conspiracy theories abound. 

The truth is, we just don’t know yet. 

Doctors are more desperate than anyone else for medications and treatments that will work to alleviate the burden on hospitals. If there are medications that are effective, the medical fraternity is absolutely invested in treating patients in the most beneficial manner. We certainly don’t want to withhold medications that work, yet we also don’t want a repeat of the chloroquine scenario, where initially it was touted to be effective, yet later found to cause more harm than good. 

Ivermectin, an antiparasitic drug, only registered for use in animals in South Africa, is quickly becoming a divisive issue both in the lay public and in medical circles across the world. There are several academic proponents who have reviewed the literature and advocated for the immediate use of Ivermectin: among them, Dr Andrew Hill, Dr Theresa Lawrie, and Professor Paul Marik. There is a growing group of South African doctors, nearly 500 of whom have already signed a petition written only two days ago, on 15th January, addressed to the president, imploring him to legalize Ivermectin and to allow doctors to dispense it with informed consent. In this open letter, they stress the safety profile of Ivermectin, the fact that it has been used safely for decades and that there is no time to wait for results of further trials, or to fill in lengthy applications to apply for use in each patient, whilst people are dying in a pandemic. Some excellent points have been made. Other ICU doctors and other frontline doctors have also written impassioned pleas calling for the use of Ivermectin to be allowed. 

And yet.....

SAHPRA (South African Health Professional Regulatory Authority) have issued a three page statement in which they have reviewed the evidence and concluded that from the available randomized control trial evidence, Ivermectin is not superior to placebo in terms of viral load reduction or clinical progression and that there is no evidence from randomized control trials for any reduction in mortality. They recommend that eligible patients with COVID-19 in South Africa be considered for enrolment in relevant therapeutic trials. As such, it remains ILLEGAL to use Ivermectin in this country. 

Prof Abdool-Carrim and the Ministerial Advisory Committee have stated that “The Ivermectin available in South Africa is for animal use only. It would be professional misconduct for any doctor to prescribe it and any pharmacist to dispense it”. At a lecture to doctors on 14 January hosted by Discovery, Professor Tilley from DGMC discussed home management of COVID-19, and refused to discuss Ivermectin use as part of the recommend regime as it remains unproven and illegal. 

This week the National Institute of Health (NIH) in the USA revised their guidelines on Ivermectin as follows : 
“The COVID-19 Treatment Guidelines Panel has determined that currently there are insufficient data to recommend either for or against the use of ivermectin for the treatment of COVID-19. Results from adequately powered, well-designed, and well-conducted clinical trials are needed to provide more specific, evidence-based guidance on the role of Ivermectin for the treatment of COVID-19.” As such, the NIH has upgraded their recommendation on Ivermectin, from “against” to “neither for nor against”, which is the same recommendation given to monoclonal antibodies and convalescent plasma, both widely used in USA. 

I am not attempting to present a full analysis of the benefits versus the side effects of Ivermectin. These have been written by scientific researchers and are available to be read online. There certainly seems to be enough anecdotal evidence to warrant fast-tracked research into the effectiveness of the treatment, but at this stage such research has not been concluded and Ivermictin’s use is therefore illegal in South Africa.

In conclusion, in our desperation to find medication that works, let us not pin all our hopes on something that still requires much research and verification. While we wait for vaccines, we need to continue the protective measures that we know so well. In particular, in this brief period before our children return to school and while the second surge continues to overwhelm our hospitals, we need to all avoid exposure and apply COVID protocols, so that when schools open there are not major outbreaks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## alex1501

Adephi said:


> It is by a medical doctor so @alex1501 you will have to get over your trust issues.


Yeah...!? I don't know him, so... no, not really.



Adephi said:


> As such, it remains ILLEGAL to use Ivermectin in this country.



That's plain stupid, it will only cause more accidents.



Adephi said:


> This week the National Institute of Health (NIH) in the USA revised their guidelines on Ivermectin as follows :
> “The COVID-19 Treatment Guidelines Panel has determined that currently there are insufficient data to recommend either for or against the use of ivermectin for the treatment of COVID-19. Results from adequately powered, well-designed, and well-conducted clinical trials are needed to provide more specific, evidence-based guidance on the role of Ivermectin for the treatment of COVID-19.” As such, the NIH has upgraded their recommendation on Ivermectin, from “against” to “neither for nor against”, which is the same recommendation given to monoclonal antibodies and convalescent plasma, both widely used in USA.



In short, they say: "we don't know", so "shut up and obey".
That is coming from the same ppl who claim " there is insufficient data that vaping is helping smokers to quit" and "vaping epidemic, ban all flavours"....

And yet, I should trust all of them the to bring me that "miracle vaccine" in less than year (which never have happened before),
while they couldn't make HIV vaccine in 40 years and there was more than enough funding. I don't think so.

Just to summarize: 
Hell no!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## alex1501

I've just found the mask I like.


I would wear this anywhere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Yeah...!? I don't know him, so... no, not really.
> 
> 
> 
> That's plain stupid, it will only cause more accidents.
> 
> 
> 
> In short, they say: "we don't know", so "shut up and obey".
> That is coming from the same ppl who claim " there is insufficient data that vaping is helping smokers to quit" and "vaping epidemic, ban all flavours"....
> 
> And yet, I should trust all of them the to bring me that "miracle vaccine" in less than year (which never have happened before),
> while they couldn't make HIV vaccine in 40 years and there was more than enough funding. I don't think so.
> 
> Just to summarize:
> Hell no!


The good news is Dr's are considering trials of anything that could work.
Bad news is all those poor African countries where ivermectin was used got Healed on false pretences of the placebo effect. Maybe we should travel to some of those poor countries for treatment because half of their population is already here

I just had to sorry.. sarcasm sucks! I know

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> Maybe we should travel to some of those poor countries for treatment


Why? I have Mama Gumba two doors down, she can heal anything.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Why? I have Mama Gumba two doors down, she can heal anything.


The one down the road here only fix lost lovers and other small issues.i don't see alot of traffic anymore maybe he does it online now.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> The one down the road here only fix lost lovers and other small issues.i don't see alot of traffic anymore maybe he does it online now.



No man, this one is a real deal, busy all the time.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> No man, this one is a real deal, busy all the time.



Maybe she stock ivermectin as well

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

Resistance said:


> Maybe she stock ivermectin as well



Minora award right there.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> Maybe she stock ivermectin as well



I don't know, but I can ask. You looking for some?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

alex1501 said:


> I don't know, but I can ask. You looking for some?



Ivermectin or Minora blades?

I hear chewing your wrists off is quite effective too

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## alex1501

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I hear chewing your wrists off is quite effective too



Sure is (you didn't know?), but she is not keeping stock of those. Special orders only.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

I had myself tested for Covid antibodies (not for Covid itself) and the results were negative. I'm not sure if that's good or bad. In one way it's good, because it means that I've never been exposed to Covid. On the other hand, if it were positive, at least I would know that I do have some ammunition against the virus.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> Sure is (you didn't know?), but she is not keeping stock of those. Special orders only.


Na im good. I got a pre-order on herd immunity and an air fryer.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> Na im good. I got a pre-order on herd immunity and an air fryer.



How disappointing, I was sure we are going to make the "killer" deal.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> I had myself tested for Covid antibodies (not for Covid itself) and the results were negative. I'm not sure if that's good or bad. In one way it's good, because it means that I've never been exposed to Covid. On the other hand, if it were positive, at least I would know that I do have some ammunition against the virus.



Yes, the antibody test indicates previous invection. Currently is only used for research. Will be much more usefull when the vaccine arrive because it can be used to see if the vaccine worked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> How disappointing, I was sure we are going to make the "killer" deal.


Ok, FOMO got me. I would like it.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

On a serious note. The person I mentioned that was hospitalised is doing great now. Still in hospital, but much better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Timwis

We are dropping like flies!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

https://www.capetalk.co.za/articles...a-thread-burns-through-millions-to-stay-alive

@Timwis you need to drink more that side. You're our only hope.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> https://www.capetalk.co.za/articles...a-thread-burns-through-millions-to-stay-alive
> 
> @Timwis you need to drink more that side. You're our only hope.


I'm playing my part, believe me!

Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Timwis said:


> We are dropping like flies!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 219836



Take care @Timwis ... Your graph was an eye opener

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

Resistance said:


> Na im good. I got a pre-order on herd immunity and an air fryer.



PM me when you need recipes

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Timwis said:


> We are dropping like flies!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 219836


Stay safe our British friend @Timwis , it’s always darkest just before dawn, our thoughts and prayers are with everyone. Don’t be scared and forget to live, but keep a clear mind and do what you need to do while doing so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Stranger said:


> PM me when you need recipes


Save your inbox and publish on a new thread, you can thank me after we have thanked you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Stranger said:


> PM me when you need recipes


I will most definitely,but my main aim is to use it as a heater during coming winter.
I heard it circulates hot air effective and efficient.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> I will most definitely,but my main aim is to use it as a heater during coming winter.
> I heard it circulates hot air effective and efficient.


So maybe I'll concentrate on biltong. Hang it in the house while the air fryer does its thing!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> I heard it circulates hot air effective and efficient.


so does politicians.....

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> so does politicians.....


So I could save having a politician around.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Stranger

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> so does politicians.....



If you know airfryers (like I do) then you will know that they expel the hot air from their behinds

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> If you know airfryers (like I do) then you will know that they expel the hot air from their behinds


So what you're saying is that politicians have two a-holes

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

What he's actually saying is politician's backfire forward

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

The Conspiracy Theorists are gonna have a field day with this ...

https://businesstech.co.za/news/tec...-covid-19-vaccine-id-system-how-it-will-work/

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 6


----------



## alex1501

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The Conspiracy Theorists are gonna have a field day with this ...
> 
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/tec...-covid-19-vaccine-id-system-how-it-will-work/



Nah, that's old news.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*D-Day for South Africa’s planned driving rules – including changes for number plates*
Interested stakeholders have until today (Wednesday, 20 January) to submit comments on the National Road Traffic Amendment Bill, which promises a host of changes for South African motorists.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/mot...ng-rules-including-changes-for-number-plates/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The Conspiracy Theorists are gonna have a field day with this ...
> 
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/tec...-covid-19-vaccine-id-system-how-it-will-work/


No 5G, Nanoparticles or sh@t... Nah not buying into it

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## alex1501

Grand Guru said:


> No 5G, Nanoparticles or sh@t... Nah not buying into it



Just you wait, till they transform those Covid IDs into "microdot tattoo IDs", then you'll have "Nanoparticles or sh@t".

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

Treading on Revelations and Nostradamus territory here. Mark of the beast and implants.

Should we be scared now ?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501

Stranger said:


> Should we be scared now ?



Sure you should, it's the 21st century theme (terrorists, vaping, viruses...).

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## alex1501

alex1501 said:


> Sure you should, it's the 21st century theme (terrorists, vaping, viruses...).



You can add ice cream to that list.

https://news.yahoo.com/ice-cream-tests-positive-covid-195417647.html

*Ice cream tests positive for COVID-19 in China*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 8


----------



## Adephi

@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> View attachment 220079


Exactly like that!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

And now the serum joint in India caught fire - WHAT IS IN THOSE VACCINES ?? 
https://www.indiatoday.in/coronavir...ding-vaccine-plant-is-safe-1761376-2021-01-21

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## alex1501

ARYANTO said:


> WHAT IS IN THOSE VACCINES ??


Biological: AZD1222
AZD12222 is a recombinant replication-defective chimpanzee adenovirus expressing the SARS-CoV-2-5 surface glycoprotein.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Exactly like that!


I think it's better, the daydreaming one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

I was thinking... If you can get Corona more than twice...how effective would a vaccine be anyways.
Shouldn't we all just get exposed and get it over with. 
People wearing masks,sanitising etc fall ill so what did the masks and sanitizer reall do? Stop them from being exposed to too much Corona particles???
This is a question not a random thought.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> This is a question not a random thought.



When you get "defective chimpanzee adenovirus", you'll stop asking questions like that.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> When you get "defective chimpanzee adenovirus", you'll stop asking questions like that.


So basically what You're saying is..masks is good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> So basically what You're saying is..masks is good.



No, I'm not saying that at all.

This just reminded me of

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> No, I'm not saying that at all.
> 
> This just reminded me of
> View attachment 220131


No, he meant keep off the grass

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> I was thinking... If you can get Corona more than twice...how effective would a vaccine be anyways.
> Shouldn't we all just get exposed and get it over with.
> People wearing masks,sanitising etc fall ill so what did the masks and sanitizer reall do? Stop them from being exposed to too much Corona particles???
> This is a question not a random thought.



Interesting thoughts 
*"Shouldn't we all just get exposed and get it over with"* ... It's mutating, so I'm not convinced that this would help, (_not unlike flu in many ways_).

*"People wearing masks, sanitising etc. fall ill so what did the masks and sanitizer really do? Stop them from being exposed to too much Corona particles???"* ... It reduces the risk of transmission as apposed to stopping it in it's tracks, remembering that there are other methods of transmission, hence the need to also sanitisise and maintain social distancing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Resistance said:


> I was thinking... If you can get Corona more than twice...how effective would a vaccine be anyways.
> Shouldn't we all just get exposed and get it over with.
> People wearing masks,sanitising etc fall ill so what did the masks and sanitizer reall do? Stop them from being exposed to too much Corona particles???
> This is a question not a random thought.



The estimate of people getting recurring symptoms months down the line is in the 70% range, if you want permanent CNS damage and vascular damage, sure catching it would be a good idea. There is no such thing as natural herd immunity with these kinds of things, please get this idea out and in the trash. Stuff like the black plague quietened down because there were people with random gene mutations that did not allow it to replicate, and it killed off too many vectors before it could carry on circulating, but even that is still around. 

There are a few reasons people get it twice. 

Their body does not produce enough of a immune response, which in time wanes, this is dependent on different factors, point of infection, initial viral load, own physiology as well as the strain. The initial strain doesn't replicate as quickly in everyone as the new variants do, so this also won't produce as strong as an immune response, allowing for the new strain to replicate and overload the body quicker. Which is why they know that the vaccine response will pick up the new strain but are still looking if the vaccine response is strong enough to completely stop it. 

Masks as stated many times are only about 70% effective at keeping the particles out *IF USED CORRECTLY* but 90% at keeping them in if you are sick. The masks aren't failing, the improper use of masks is failing, people are simply not wearing them correctly, cross infecting them etc etc. Washing hands/sanitizer? I've watched hundreds of people get it on their hands and do a quick rub, it's honestly as though no one has ever been taught how to wash their hands. Literally everyone I know personally who got it, got it from breaking protocol, dinner parties, gym. etc etc

There is also the fact that eyes are still uncovered, there are almost 0 pathogens that cannot make their way in to your body through your eyes.


Literally the only reason people are still contracting it is because they are mucking about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 3


----------



## alex1501

Adephi said:


>




Before I watch it, is he going to undress or something?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

Resistance said:


> I was thinking... If you can get Corona more than twice...how effective would a vaccine be anyways.
> Shouldn't we all just get exposed and get it over with.
> People wearing masks,sanitising etc fall ill so what did the masks and sanitizer reall do? Stop them from being exposed to too much Corona particles???
> This is a question not a random thought.



This to me sounds like:

Lets take all the old and co-morbid people and kill them, then let's take all the infected people and kill them and then there will be no one to infect us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Stranger said:


> This to me sounds like:
> 
> Lets take all the old and co-morbid people and kill them, then let's take all the infected people and kill them and then there will be no one to infect us.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## alex1501

Stranger said:


> This to me sounds like:
> 
> Lets take all the old and co-morbid people and kill them, then let's take all the infected people and kill them and then there will be no one to infect us.





https://www.health.harvard.edu/mind...-hearing-aids-may-help-improve-brain-function

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## alex1501

Adephi said:


>



Explains a lot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

I know let's take everyone, put us in a line in front of a machine gun, but

we will use a bind person as the gunner. We all know she will get some and miss some, but hey.

Rightio then let's all line up shall we.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

alex1501 said:


> View attachment 220176
> 
> https://www.health.harvard.edu/mind...-hearing-aids-may-help-improve-brain-function



You need to take that out, the machine gun is very loud you might damage your hearing.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...tries-as-new-covid-variant-takes-hold-2020-12

The UK has extended its travel ban until 15 February 2021, with British Airways halting additional flight bookings from South Africa.

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/d...ing-residents-first-need-govt-approval-2021-1

Dubai’s new travel restrictions deny entry to anybody who has travelled from or through South Africa in the past ten days.
Only travellers holding valid Dubai residence visas will be permitted to enter but must first get permission from the UAE government.
This coincides with Emirates Airlines’ decision to halt flights to and from South Africa until 28 January.

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/k...-after-netherlands-travel-restrictions-2021-1

KLM has cut flights from South Africa as the Netherlands just announced new travel restrictions in response to new Covid-19 variants. 
The flight ban is effective from 23 January 2021 and passengers will be contacted and re-booked on alternative flights at no additional cost.
KLM Royal Dutch Airlines has cancelled all of its long-haul flights.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## alex1501

Stranger said:


> You need to take that out, the machine gun is very loud you might damage your hearing.



My childhood dream was to travel 13 500+ km and have random strangers telling me what I "must", "have" and "need" to do.
And In the last year or so, thanks to you and a few others my dreams have come true.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

Sorry about that, in another lifetime, time dimension or alternative spacial, things may have been different. 

I am so dumb, of course they are different, silly me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Interesting thoughts
> *"Shouldn't we all just get exposed and get it over with"* ... It's mutating, so I'm not convinced that this would help, (_not unlike flu in many ways_).
> 
> *"People wearing masks, sanitising etc. fall ill so what did the masks and sanitizer really do? Stop them from being exposed to too much Corona particles???"* ... It reduces the risk of transmission as apposed to stopping it in it's tracks, remembering that there are other methods of transmission, hence the need to also sanitisise and maintain social distancing.


Interesting thoughts 
"Shouldn't we all just get exposed and get it over with" ... It's mutating, so I'm not convinced that this would help, (not unlike flu in many ways. Then you would get the first infection which prepares you for the second mutation and infection and so and so on but I'm not a scientific calculator.
Now when you get it it's like going straight to the 5th mutation and your body is in shock because it wasn't prepared.
Almost like going from MTL from a pod to the expromizer v5. And then you can't wick it

..
It didn't reduce the risk of transmission to those that were protected and still got it. This thing was designed to take people out. So whether you have a mask on and sanitize, your still getting it if you're high risk.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Stranger said:


> This to me sounds like:
> 
> Lets take all the old and co-morbid people and kill them, then let's take all the infected people and kill them and then there will be no one to infect us.


My brother that is what is happening. I didn't do it I didn't create a virus that kills people. I'm just here to tell you that someone did and is getting away with it.
But let's do the machine gun trick it will save a lot of people this agony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

I told you so!
(Leave it here I'll use it later)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Yh


Stranger said:


> I know let's take everyone, put us in a line in front of a machine gun, but
> 
> we will use a bind person as the gunner. We all know she will get some and miss some, but hey.
> 
> Rightio then let's all line up shall we.


The world is standing in line and the those that endorsed the experimentation and the "accidental release is behind the gun. Eish!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> Interesting thoughts
> "Shouldn't we all just get exposed and get it over with" ... It's mutating, so I'm not convinced that this would help, (not unlike flu in many ways. Then you would get the first infection which prepares you for the second mutation and infection and so and so on but I'm not a scientific calculator.
> Now when you get it it's like going straight to the 5th mutation and your body is in shock because it wasn't prepared.
> Almost like going from MTL from a pod to the expromizer v5. And then you can't wick it
> 
> ..
> It didn't reduce the risk of transmission to those that were protected and still got it. This thing was designed to take people out. So whether you have a mask on and sanitize, your still getting it if you're high risk.



I think @Feliks Karp post above answered this succinctly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

I shall remind you of what happened when the UK government decided to let the virus spread in rhe beginning of the pandemic in order to quickly reach herd immunity... it was a massacre.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> I shall remind you of what happened when the UK government decided to let the virus spread in rhe beginning of the pandemic in order to quickly reach herd immunity... it was a massacre.


Even Sweden didn't end up too great after they attempted the heard immunity strategy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> The estimate of people getting recurring symptoms months down the line is in the 70% range, if you want permanent CNS damage and vascular damage, sure catching it would be a good idea. There is no such thing as natural herd immunity with these kinds of things, please get this idea out and in the trash. Stuff like the black plague quietened down because there were people with random gene mutations that did not allow it to replicate, and it killed off too many vectors before it could carry on circulating, but even that is still around.
> 
> There are a few reasons people get it twice.
> 
> Their body does not produce enough of a immune response, which in time wanes, this is dependent on different factors, point of infection, initial viral load, own physiology as well as the strain. The initial strain doesn't replicate as quickly in everyone as the new variants do, so this also won't produce as strong as an immune response, allowing for the new strain to replicate and overload the body quicker. Which is why they know that the vaccine response will pick up the new strain but are still looking if the vaccine response is strong enough to completely stop it.
> 
> Masks as stated many times are only about 70% effective at keeping the particles out *IF USED CORRECTLY* but 90% at keeping them in if you are sick. The masks aren't failing, the improper use of masks is failing, people are simply not wearing them correctly, cross infecting them etc etc. Washing hands/sanitizer? I've watched hundreds of people get it on their hands and do a quick rub, it's honestly as though no one has ever been taught how to wash their hands. Literally everyone I know personally who got it, got it from breaking protocol, dinner parties, gym. etc etc
> 
> There is also the fact that eyes are still uncovered, there are almost 0 pathogens that cannot make their way in to your body through your eyes.
> 
> 
> Literally the only reason people are still contracting it is because they are mucking about.





Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I think @Feliks Karp post above answered this succinctly





Adephi said:


> Even Sweden didn't end up too great after they attempted the heard immunity strategy.





Grand Guru said:


> I shall remind you of what happened when the UK government decided to let the virus spread in rhe beginning of the pandemic in order to quickly reach herd immunity... it was a massacre.



So I'm the guy that asks the questions nobody wants to ask, but this time you have answered your own questions. 
Now tell me how the vaccine would make things better for any of you if this covid19 virus mutates at the rate mentioned above. (Read through the answers again) plus all the other factors. One being no two people are alike and this "Thing" affects everyone differently. That means scientifically we all need a personalised vaccine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Or even better a mutating vaccine that mutates as the infection differs.
Sometimes the answers are right Infront of all of us but we refuse to acknowledge the fact that we have those answers. 

+1on a vaccine
Still not for me thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

@Resistance my friend. The vaccines are effective at 94% at best. They are not going to prevent every immunized person from getting the infection and in those who get the infection they are not going to prevent severe forms in every case. Furthermore, they are not without potential side effects some of which may be serious and I can go and on.... The thing is they are the best weapon we have to stop the progression, contain and maybe evict the virus completely. The idea is that we don’t need 100% effectiveness nor do we need 100% of the population immunized. We simply need 2 out of every 3 people having some immunity so that the chances of someone who had no exposure to the virus to meet someone like himself are less!
P.S vaccines are pieces of dead virus or something similar that induce an immune response by our immune system. They do not replicate neither do they mutate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Grand Guru said:


> @Resistance my friend. The vaccines are effective at 94% at best. They are not going to prevent every immunized person from getting the infection and in those who get the infection they are not going to prevent severe forms in every case. Furthermore, they are not without potential side effects some of which may be serious and I can go and on.... The thing is they are the best weapon we have to stop the progression, contain and maybe evict the virus completely. The idea is that we don’t need 100% effectiveness nor do we need 100% of the population immunized. We simply need 2 out of every 3 people having some immunity so that the chances of someone who had no exposure to the virus to meet someone like himself are less!
> P.S vaccines are pieces of dead virus or something similar that induce an immune response by our immune system. They do not replicate neither do they mutate.


Were on the same page @Grand Guru .
Say I'm likely one of the 6percent that the vaccine does not protect or has no possitive effect to it. Then where does that place me.
I also agree that the vaccine does not replicate neither mutate, but the covid19 virus does. That's what they speak about on the news most of the day. (Unless this is also propaganda)
There's too many variables and I don't like that. So science is a good thing ,but I put my faith in God.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> @Resistance my friend. The vaccines are effective at 94% at best. They are not going to prevent every immunized person from getting the infection and in those who get the infection they are not going to prevent severe forms in every case. Furthermore, they are not without potential side effects some of which may be serious and I can go and on.... The thing is they are the best weapon we have to stop the progression, contain and maybe evict the virus completely. The idea is that we don’t need 100% effectiveness nor do we need 100% of the population immunized. We simply need 2 out of every 3 people having some immunity so that the chances of someone who had no exposure to the virus to meet someone like himself are less!
> P.S vaccines are pieces of dead virus or something similar that induce an immune response by our immune system. They do not replicate neither do they mutate.



In fact the newer ones are not even de-activated virus proteins, that are simply spike proteins replicated via a short period by your body, the same technology which they have used to make major leaps now in an MS vaccine (so this virus may have even helped us in many regards). 

@Resistance 

A virus has the chance to mutate EVERY replication, a virus can ONLY replicate in a host cell, so we stop host cells being infected, way less mutations. And despite the mild overlap between old wives tales and science, getting one strain DOES NOT make you stronger against another, that is not the reason we die less to flu these days, we die less because A. Vaccines B. Medical advancements (which are actually currently living in a major spike there of) and C. If a virus kills a host quickly it does not spread to enough hosts to spread as wide, so currently weaker flu strains are dominant because it allows them to spread.

There are a lot of variables, but that's where masks, cleanliness, and vaccines come in, you reduce the variables, and handle the risk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> In fact the newer ones are not even de-activated virus proteins, that are simply spike proteins replicated via a short period by your body, the same technology which they have used to make major leaps now in an MS vaccine (so this virus may have even helped us in many regards).
> 
> @Resistance
> 
> A virus has the chance to mutate EVERY replication, a virus can ONLY replicate in a host cell, so we stop host cells being infected, way less mutations. And despite the mild overlap between old wives tales and science, getting one strain DOES NOT make you stronger against another, that is not the reason we die less to flu these days, we die less because A. Vaccines B. Medical advancements (which are actually currently living in a major spike there of) and C. If a virus kills a host quickly it does not spread to enough hosts to spread as wide, so currently weaker flu strains are dominant because it allows them to spread.
> 
> There are a lot of variables, but that's where masks, cleanliness, and vaccines come in, you reduce the variables, and handle the risk.


"between old wives tales and science, getting one strain DOES NOT make you stronger against another, that is not the reason we die less to flu these days, we die less because A. Vaccines B. Medical advancements (which are actually currently living in a major spike there of) and C. If a virus kills a host quickly it does not spread to enough hosts to spread as wide, so currently weaker flu strains are dominant because it allows them to spread."
This is one of the the I use the term I reserved earlier. I told you so!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> "between old wives tales and science, getting one strain DOES NOT make you stronger against another, that is not the reason we die less to flu these days, we die less because A. Vaccines B. Medical advancements (which are actually currently living in a major spike there of) and C. If a virus kills a host quickly it does not spread to enough hosts to spread as wide, so currently weaker flu strains are dominant because it allows them to spread."
> This is one of the the I use the term I reserved earlier. I told you so!


"days, we die less because A. Vaccines B. Medical advancements (which are actually currently living in a major spike there of) "
I beg to differ, but that's another argument.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

Grand Guru said:


> P.S vaccines are pieces of dead virus or something similar that induce an immune response by our immune system.





Feliks Karp said:


> In fact the newer ones are not even de-activated virus proteins, that are simply spike proteins replicated via a short period by your body, the same technology which they have used to make major leaps now in an MS vaccine (so this virus may have even helped us in many regards).



"Pieces of dead virus" and "spike proteins", really?

Oxford/AstraZeneca (to be distributed locally)
*https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04516746*

"Estimated Study completion date: February 21, 2023" (incomplete)
Main Biological ingredient AZD12222
"AZD12222 is a recombinant *replication-defective chimpanzee adenovirus* expressing the SARS-CoV-2-5 surface glycoprotein."

Used to deliver DNA payload directly to your cell nucleus.

To make it easier, here with pictures:

*How the Oxford-AstraZeneca Vaccine Works
*
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/health/oxford-astrazeneca-covid-19-vaccine.html

Any ideas about how many things can go wrong here?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

alex1501 said:


> "Pieces of dead virus" and "spike proteins", really?
> 
> Oxford/AstraZeneca (to be distributed locally)
> *https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04516746*
> 
> "Estimated Study completion date: February 21, 2023" (incomplete)
> Main Biological ingredient AZD12222
> "AZD12222 is a recombinant *replication-defective chimpanzee adenovirus* expressing the SARS-CoV-2-5 surface glycoprotein."
> 
> Used to deliver DNA payload directly to your cell nucleus.
> 
> To make it easier, here with pictures:
> 
> *How the Oxford-AstraZeneca Vaccine Works
> *
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/health/oxford-astrazeneca-covid-19-vaccine.html
> 
> Any ideas about how many things can go wrong here?



You realise a surface glycoprotein is a spike protein? You realise the delivery system is replication-defective, literally says that there in your post. Never mind that this is ONE delivery system, the other two contenders are very new and very groundbreaking, which actually GASP make your body replicate the spike protein (which does absolutely sweet **** all on its own but give your body a licence plate to look for). 

I think the problem here is your understanding of this science is "easy", you are getting angry about things you do not understand. In fact that's more and more of what I see in this thread. So I'm actually going to withdraw in future on trying to educate people here.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> You realise a surface glycoprotein is a spike protein? You realise the delivery system is replication-defective, literally says that there in your post. Never mind that this is ONE delivery system, the other two contenders are very new and very groundbreaking, which actually GASP make your body replicate the spike protein (which does absolutely sweet **** all on its own but give your body a licence plate to look for).
> 
> I think the problem here is your understanding of this science is "easy", you are getting angry about things you do not understand. In fact that's more and more of what I see in this thread. So I'm actually going to withdraw in future on trying to educate people here.


If you're not getting angry then why are you leaving? We are trying to understand why you are pushing for the vaccine. Please stay and educate us so we can understand as well and maybe see it from your point of view.
Ps. still not interested in a vaccine (for me) you can go forth in your quest to be vaccinated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> You realise a surface glycoprotein is a spike protein? You realise the delivery system is replication-defective, literally says that there in your post. Never mind that this is ONE delivery system, the other two contenders are very new and very groundbreaking, which actually GASP make your body replicate the spike protein (which does absolutely sweet **** all on its own but give your body a licence plate to look for).
> 
> I think the problem here is your understanding of this science is "easy", you are getting angry about things you do not understand. In fact that's more and more of what I see in this thread. So I'm actually going to withdraw in future on trying to educate people here.


Journal of Molecular Modeling
Nature Publishing Group
*Reasoning of spike glycoproteins being more vulnerable to mutations among 158 coronavirus proteins from different species*
Guang Wu and Shaomin Yan

Additional article information

*Associated Data*
Supplementary Materials
*Abstract*
In this study, we used the probabilistic models developed by us over the last several years to analyze 158 proteins from coronaviruses in order to determine which protein is more vulnerable to mutations. The results provide three lines of evidence suggesting that the spike glycoprotein is different from the other coronavirus proteins: (1) the spike glycoprotein is more sensitive to mutations, this is the current state of the spike glycoprotein, (2) the spike glycoprotein has undergone more mutations in the past, this is the history of spike glycoprotein, and (3) the spike glycoprotein has a bigger potential towards future mutations, this is the future of spike glycoprotein. Furthermore, this study gives a clue on the species susceptibility regarding different proteins.

Figure Predictable and unpredictable portions in coronavirus proteins. The data are presented as median with interquartile range. * the predictable and unpredictable portions in spike glycoprotein group are statistically different from any other protein groups at _p_<0.05 level, except for hemagglutinin-esterase precursor group. # the predictable and unpredictable portions in spike glycoprotein group are statistically different from hemagglutinin-esterase precursor, membrane protein and nucleocapsid protein groups at _p_<0.05 level. † the predictable and unpredictable portions in spike glycoprotein group are statistically different from hemagglutinin-esterase precursor, and membrane protein groups at _p_<0.05 level.

Electronic Supplementary Material is available for this article if you access the article at http://dx.doi.org/10.1007/s00894-004-0210-0.

Keywords: Coronavirus, Protein, Probability, SARS
*Introduction*
With the occurrence of new cases of severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS), the prognosis of a possible return of SARS in the near future is coming true. Also hypothesis that the new SARS cases could be somewhat different from the previous SARS cases in possible mutated forms appears to be true. Accumulating evidence shows that there are mutations in the SARS-related coronavirus (SARS-CoV), [1, 2] which may lead to difficulties in diagnosis, treatment, and prevention.

The SARS-CoV is an enveloped RNA virus. Naturally, we would expect that the different components in human SARS-CoV would have different sensitivities to mutation, therefore it would minimize the difficulties in identification of SARS-CoV and facilitate diagnosis, treatment and prevention of SARS if we could identify which component of human SARS-CoV is most subject to mutations. Doubtlessly we should not limit ourselves to sole SARS-CoV, not only because many species carry coronaviruses [3, 4], but also, more importantly, because the coronavirus from civets is likely to be the source of SARS [5].

Among various components in coronavirus, we are more interested in the proteins, because over the last several years we have developed three models to analyze the protein primary structure (for a review, see [6]), including the proteins from SARS-CoV [7, 8]. In general, our first model can classify a protein into the randomly predictable and unpredictable portions, and our findings demonstrate that the unpredictable portion is more sensitive to mutations than the predictable one. Thus, we can find which protein is more vulnerable to mutations by comparing the unpredictable portion with the predictable one among proteins.

So far the envelope protein, hemagglutinin-esterase precursor, membrane glycoprotein, nonstructural protein, nucleocapsid protein, spike glycoprotein, replicase polyprotein and hypothetical proteins have been identified in coronavirus [9–12]. These proteins have the following functions: the hemagglutinin-esterase is the major receptor determinant, binding to sialic acid-containing receptors on the host cell and penetrating of virus genome into host cell cytoplasm by fusion of virus and host cell membranes. Both the envelope and membrane glycoproteins are components of the viral envelope that play a central role in virus morphogenesis and assembly via its interactions with other viral proteins. The nonstructural proteins mediate nuclear export of viral RNPs and bind RNA, thereby inhibiting host mRNA translation, and regulating viral pre-mRNA splicing and translation. The nucleocapsid protein is the major structural component of virons that associates with genomic RNA to form a helical nucleocapsid. The replicase polyprotein is a multifunctional protein containing the activities necessary for the transcription of negative stranded RNA, leader RNA, subgenomic mRNAs and progeny virion RNA as well as proteinases responsible for the cleavage of the polyprotein into functional products. The spike glycoprotein is responsible for both binding to receptors on host cells and for membrane fusion [13–21].

Currently, the sequences of 158 coronavirus proteins from different species have been documented. Each protein must have its own specific sensitivity to mutations otherwise the proteins would have the same ratio of mutations per amino acid sequences. However such an expectation has yet been found, it is therefore important to define which protein is more sensitive to mutations than the others. The aim of the present study is to discover which protein is more sensitive to mutations among 158 coronavirus proteins using the model developed by us over the last several years.

*Materials and methods*
The amino acid sequences of 158 coronavirus proteins were obtained from the Swiss-Prot databank [22]. These proteins are grouped as envelope proteins, hemagglutinin-esterase precursors, membrane glycoproteins, nonstructural proteins, nucleocapsid proteins, spike glycoproteins and others including replicase polyprotein and hypothetical proteins (for details, see Supplementary Material).

The detailed calculations of randomly predictable and unpredictable portions in proteins have already been published previously (for a review, see [6]). The calculations governed by the simple permutation principle [23] are described for the example of the spike glycoprotein from human SARS-CoV, which consists of 1,255 amino acids. As we know that an amino-acid pair in a protein is composed of any 20 kinds of amino acids, so theoretically there are 400 possible types of amino-acid pairs. In terms of amino-acid pairs, distinguishing proteins is different either in the numbers of possible types of amino-acid pairs or in the frequency of each type, or both.

*Randomly predictable present type of amino-acid pair with predictable frequency*
There are 39 arginines (R) and 96 serines (S) in spike glycoprotein from human SARS-CoV, the random frequency of the amino-acid pair “RS” is 3 (39/1,255×96/1,254×1,254=2.983). Actually we find three “RS‘’s in the spike glycoprotein, so the type of “RS” is present and its frequency is 3. In such a case, both the presence of type “RS” and its frequency are randomly predictable, and the difference between actual and predicted values is 0.

*Randomly predictable present type of amino-acid pair with unpredictable frequency*
There are 84 alanines (A) in the spike glycoprotein from human SARS-CoV. The frequency of random presence of “AA” is 6 (84/1,255×83/1,254×1,254=5.555). In fact “AA” appears ten times. Thus the presence of type “AA” is randomly predictable, but its frequency is randomly unpredictable, and the difference between actual and predicted values is 4.

*Randomly unpredictable present type of amino-acid pair*
There are 11 tryptophans (W) in the spike glycoprotein from human SARS-CoV, the frequency of random presence of “WR” is 0 (11/1,255×39/1,254×1,254=0.342), i.e. the type “WR” would not appear in the spike glycoprotein. However “WR” appears once in reality, so the presence of type “WR” is randomly unpredictable. Naturally its frequency is unpredictable too, and the difference between actual and predicted values is 1.

*Randomly predictable absent type of amino-acid pair*
The frequency of random presence of “RW” is 0 (39/1,255×11/1,254×1,254=0.342), i.e. the type “RW” would not appear in the spike glycoprotein, which is true in the real situation. This is the case that the absence of type “RW” with its frequency is randomly predictable, and the difference between actual and predicted values is 0.

*Randomly unpredictable absent type of amino-acid pairs*
There are 99 threonines (T) in the spike glycoprotein, the frequency of random presence of “RT” is 3 (39/1,255×99/1,254×1,254=3.076), i.e. there would be three “RT”s in the spike glycoprotein. However no “RT” is found, therefore the absence of “RT” from the spike glycoprotein is randomly unpredictable. Naturally its frequency is unpredictable too, and the difference between actual and predicted values is −3.

*Statistics*
With respect to actual and predicted values in a single protein, the statistical inference is carried out as follows. Generally, each of 20 kinds of amino acids has a chance of 1/20 (_p_=0.05) to repeat once, and a type of amino-acid pair has the chance of 1/400 (_p_=0.0025) to repeat once. In case of the spike glycoprotein from human SARS-CoV, there are 99 Ts, the most abundant amino acid, and 11 Ws, the least abundant amino acid. If the first amino acid is “T”, then the chance of the second amino acid to be “T” is 98/1,254 (_p_=0.078>0.05), if the first amino acid is “W”, then the chance of the second amino acid to be “W” is 10/1,254 (_p_=0.008<0.01). Thus, the chance of first “TT” is 99/1,255×98/1,254 (_p_=0.0062<0.01), and the chance of second “TT” is 97/1,253×96/1,252 (_p_=0.0059<0.01). If we consider the lowest occurring amino acids “W”, the chance of first “WW” is 11/1,255×10/1,254 (_p_=0.00007<0.001), and the chance of second “WW” is 9/1,253×8/1,252 (_p_=0.00005<0.001). Clearly, the probability is less than 0.05 if the difference between actual and predicted values is equal to or larger than 1.

With respect to the comparisons among proteins, the statistical inference is conducted as follows. All the data are examined by the Kolmogorov–Smirnov test to determine their distribution properties. For normal distributions, the data are presented as mean ± SD. For non-normal distributions, the data are presented as median with interquartile range. Outliers are detected according to Healy’s method [24]. The one-way ANOVA and the Friedman ANOVA rank tests are used for parametric and non-parametric tests, respectively, followed by comparison tests. SigmaStat for Windows (SPSS Inc, 1992–2003) is used to perform all the statistical tests, and the _p_<0.05 is considered statistically significant.

*Results*
After such calculations, the amino-acid pairs in a protein are classified into randomly predictable and unpredictable portions. By comparing the percentages of predictable and unpredictable portions among different proteins, we can find which protein has a larger unpredictable portion than others. Consequently this protein is more sensitive to mutations according to our previous studies [25–32].

Figure 1 shows the predictable and unpredictable portions in coronavirus proteins. This figure can be read as follows. The length of each bar presents 100%, which is located at both unpredictable and predictable sites separated by dotted line. For example, the unfilled bar in spike glycoprotein group presents the absent types, which are composed of 19.70% randomly predictable portion with interquartile range from 16.67 to 26.89% (right panel) and 80.30% randomly unpredictable portion with interquartile range from 73.11 to 83.33% (left panel). The statistical inference in Fig. 1 as well as Fig. 2 is conducted by using the ANOVA test to detect whether or not there is a difference among different proteins in a panel followed by a comparison test. For example, regarding the absent type in Fig. 1, at first we use the Friedman ANOVA rank test whether or not there is a difference among different protein groups. Taking three bars in Fig. 1 into account, the spike glycoproteins have a larger unpredictable portion than others. These results suggest that the spike glycoprotein is more sensitive to mutations than other coronavirus proteins.




Fig. 1
Predictable and unpredictable portions in coronavirus proteins. The data are presented as median with interquartile range. * the predictable and unpredictable portions in spike glycoprotein group are statistically different from any other protein groups ...



Fig. 2
Percent of unpredictable types and frequencies with respect to whether the actual value is larger or smaller than the predicted value in coronavirus proteins. The data are presented as mean ± SD. * the percents of unpredictable ...
Although different proteins have different types of unpredictable absent amino-acid pairs, some types are absent from all members of a group of proteins. For example, the amino-acid pair “WI” is absent from all 27 spike glycoproteins no matter which kind of species or strain (Table 1).




Table 1
Unpredictable absent amino-acid pairs that disappear from a group of proteins
Thereafter, we are particularly interested in the unpredictable portions (left panel in Fig. 1), because they are not engineered by randomness. As mentioned under Materials and methods, an unpredictable portion includes the unpredictable types and predictable types with unpredictable frequency, which can be presented as the actual values either larger or smaller than its predicted values. Our previous studies reveal that the unpredictable types whose actual value is larger than its predicted value are highly likely to be targeted by mutations, whereas the unpredictable types whose actual value is smaller than its predicted value are highly likely to be formed after mutations [25–33].

Figure 2 illustrates the percentage of unpredictable types and frequencies with respect to whether the actual value is larger or smaller than its predicted value in coronavirus proteins. Technically Fig. 2 is a subset of Fig. 1 obtained by classifying the data in the left panel of Fig. 1 into two criteria, i.e., the actual value is larger than the predicted value, or vice versa. In view of the unpredictable portion whose actual value is smaller than its predicted value (left panel), the spike glycoproteins have the largest percentages in both unpredictable type and frequency among different coronavirus proteins. Whereas in view of the unpredictable portion whose actual value is larger than its predicted value (right panel), the spike glucoprotein group reveals a larger percentage of unpredictable type accompanied by a smaller percentage of unpredictable frequency. This means that the spike glycoprotein might have undergone more mutations in the past than others.

Subsequently, we are still more interested in the magnitude of difference between the actual and predicted values because our previous studies show that the larger the difference between actual and predicted values, the bigger the potential towards future mutations [25–33].

Figure 3 displays the magnitude of difference between actual and predicted values in coronavirus proteins. It can be seen that the difference between actual and predicted values is larger in the spike glycoprotein group than in others. This implies that the spike glycoproteins have a high potential for future mutations.




Fig. 3
Magnitude of difference between actual and predicted values in coronavirus proteins. The data are presented as mean ± SD. * indicates the difference between actual and predicted values in spike glycoprotein group is statistically ...
In addition, the difference between the actual and predicted values can tell us which species is more subject to mutations if we arrange the number of amino-acid pairs with respect to the difference between the actual and predicted values in each group of proteins from different species.

Figures 4, ,5,5, ,6,6, ,7,7, ,8,8, ,99 and and1010 show the difference between the actual and predicted values in each group of proteins from different species. The scale of the vertical axes in Figs. 4, ,5,5, ,6,6, ,7,7, ,8,8, ,99 and and1010 is shown logarithmically in order to emphasize the amino-acid pairs with large differences between the actual and predicted values. Due to the limitation of the graphic software, the filled forms are duplicated in one or two bars. However the data used in these figures can be found in the Supplementary Material. These figures can be understood as follows, the bars at two extremes along the horizontal axis present the amino-acid pairs sensitive to mutations, because our previous studies have shown that the larger the difference between actual and predicted values is, the more sensitive to the mutations is [25–33]. By comparing the scales of horizontal axes from Figs. 4, ,5,5, ,6,6, ,7,7, ,8,8, ,99 and and10,10, we can see that the spike glycoproteins are more sensitive to mutations than other proteins because Fig. 9 has a largest scale for the horizontal axis. Still we can see which species is more sensitive to mutations in each figure. For instance, the human spike glycoprotein is more sensitive to mutation in Fig. 9.




Fig. 4
Number of amino-acid pairs in envelop proteins from different species with respect to the difference between their actual and predicted values. The data are presented as mean ± SD.



Fig. 5
Number of amino-acid pairs in hemagglutinin-esterase precursor proteins from different species with respect to the difference between their actual and predicted values. The data are presented as mean ± SD.



Fig. 6
Number of amino-acid pairs in membrane glycoproteins from different species with respect to the difference between their actual and predicted values. The data are presented as mean ± SD.



Fig. 7
Number of amino-acid pairs in nonstructural proteins from different species with respect to the difference between their actual and predicted values. The data are presented as mean ± SD.



Fig. 8
Number of amino-acid pairs in nucleocapsid proteins from different species with respect to the difference between their actual and predicted values. The data are presented as mean ± SD.



Fig. 9
Number of amino-acid pairs in spike glycoproteins from different species with respect to the difference between their actual and predicted values. The data are presented as mean ± SD.



Fig. 10
Number of amino-acid pairs in other proteins from different species with respect to the difference between their actual and predicted values. The data are presented as mean ± SD.
*Discussion*
Without clearly identifying the source of SARS-CoV, its fast-spreading process, and its mutations, the battle with SARS is unlikely to be finished soon, therefore sooner or later we would expect to see new mutated forms of SARS-CoV. In such a case the determination of vulnerable proteins in SARS-CoV is important and pressing.

The coronaviruses exhibit considerable serologic and sequence variation, with the most extreme variability being within S genes [3]. Variant spike glycoproteins [34] are now known to impact pathogenic outcome [15, 35–37].

This study provides three lines of evidence that suggest that the spike glycoprotein is different from the others: (1) the spike glycoprotein is more sensitive to mutations, this is the current state of spike glycoprotein, (2) the spike glycoprotein had experienced more mutations in the past, this is the history of spike glycoprotein, and (3) the spike glycoprotein has a bigger potential towards future mutations, this is the future of spike glycoprotein.

With respect to the first line of evidence, the argument is that the randomly unpredictable portion is larger in spike glycoproteins than in others (Fig. 1). If we compare the unpredictable portion in spike glycoproteins with the proteins we have studied in the past (columns I and II in Table 2, similar to the left panel in Fig. 1), we find that the unpredictable portion of the present types is statistically larger in spike glycoproteins than in others, and statistically similar in the unpredictable portion of the present frequencies. This suggests that the spike glycoprotein is not only more sensitive to mutations than other coronavirus proteins, but also more sensitive than the proteins in Table 2.




Table 2
Characteristics of the proteins that we have studied in the past
With respect to the second line of evidence, we find that the spike glycoprotein has a larger percentage of unpredictable types and frequencies whose actual values are smaller than the predicted values in Fig. 2. Actually, 172 mutations have currently been documented in coronavirus proteins, of which 153 occur in spike glycoproteins. This supports our argument that the spike glycoprotein has undergone more mutations in the past. Moreover, if we look at the nine proteins which have been documented with more mutations (column IX in Table 2), we find that the percentage of unpredictable type in spike glycoproteins is statistically similar to the proteins in Table 2 (columns III and IV in Table 2, similar to right panel in Fig. 2), but the difference regarding the percentage of unpredictable frequencies is statistical significant. This suggests that the intensity of mutations in spike glycoproteins is weaker than the first nine proteins listed in Table 2.

With respect to the third line of evidence, we find that the difference between actual and predicted values in spike glycoproteins is larger than in others (Fig. 3). Comparison with the first nine proteins in Table 2 (columns V, VI, VII and VIII in Table 2, similar to Fig. 3) shows that the difference between actual and predicted values is statistically larger in spike glycoproteins regarding unpredictable types and is statistically smaller regarding unpredictable frequency. This suggests that the spike glycoprotein still has more potential for mutations than the first nine proteins in Table 2.

For the species susceptibility, the vulnerability of species depends on the number of amino-acid pairs with the largest difference between actual and predicted values. Figures 4, ,5,5, ,6,6, ,7,7, ,8,8, ,99 and and1010 may, at least partly, highlight the species susceptibility. For example, why have so many mutations been found in the human spike glycoproteins?

Although it is obvious that an individual protein is different from the other proteins of a genome, our results quantitatively and systematically determine the difference between the spike and other proteins by comparing their predictable and unpredictable portions of amino-acid pairs. One may argue that it is also known that spike proteins interact with the host, the environment and the immune system and so their structure is particularly vulnerable to mutations both in the past and in the future and also regarding its specific phenotypic effects in the numerous interactions it is involved in. However we would like to argue that the host, the environment and the immune system are the external factors imposed on the spike proteins, while the internal factor in the spike proteins, which is particularly interesting to us, is the structure that can be partially explained by our random approach. In another study on the spike protein, we specifically discussed the spike proteins from three human coronaviruses classified with our approach and gave predictions of possible and potential mutation forms regarding the spike protein structure [7].

At this stage of study, it is still difficult to define the reason and to give a biological explanation to the results that the absent types in the spike protein behave differently from and opposed to other proteins, although we have discussed the biological explanation in the present types in rat monoamine oxidase B in the past [38]. However it is certain that the randomly unpredictable absent types should be deliberately eliminated from a protein rather than being self-organized and self-empowered. This is so because such an absence cannot be explained by randomness which suggests the least time- and energy-consuming.

In this study, we do not consider the situation that individual variation within the other protein groups could not in specific cases lead to similar values as observed for specific spike proteins. This is so because the individual variation within the other protein groups would lead to a mutated form of a protein, while this study deals with proteins without mutations. However, a mutated form of protein may lead its predictable and unpredictable portions to shift to similar values as observed for specific spike proteins. In the current form of this study, we cannot make any solid prediction from the present analysis for the behavior of individual proteins, but only observe an overall trend.

The medical implication is that the mutation sensibility in spike glycoprotein leads to the difficulties in producing vaccines that provide us with long-lasting protection against SARS. This finding can be correlated with hemagglutinin and neuraminidase from influenza A virus. Both hemagglutinin and neuraminidase are surface proteins, and subject to the pressure of the antibody and the selective pressure for the appearance of host cell variant with altered receptor binding specificity. Meanwhile the spike glycoprotein is responsible for both binding to receptors on host cells and for membrane fusion. In this viewpoint, the spike glyprotein is quite similar to hemagglutinin and neuraminidase.

The multiple sequence alignments are a phenomenological technique by comparing the similarity among proteins. The phenomenological analogy can be classified into at least three types. For the simplest example, we compare the letters that construct a word to guess the meaning of the word. Another type of phenomenological analogy is equivalent in physical laws, for example, Fick’s law and Kirchhoff’s law are equivalent to the law of conservation. The third type of phenomenological analogy is mathematically similar, for example, the transfer of energy, mass, heat and momentum can be described by using similar differential equations. [39, 40] In fact, what the multiple sequence alignments are doing is language similarity. On the other hand, our approach is a mechanism-driven technique by calculating the randomly predictable and unpredictable portions in a protein. Our approach is not a phenomenological tool, and is studying the internal power engineering the mutations. Multiple sequence alignments cannot predict the future, while our approach can predict the likelihood of future mutations. Technically, multiple sequence alignments need a large database for searching, while our approach needs a few data but a large amount of calculations. In general, multiple sequence alignments are the first step for the understanding of proteins, DNA, etc., and science must advance to seek other new techniques for the understanding of proteins, DNA, etc. However, our approach at this moment is only related to the primary structure, therefore it cannot give information on loop regions, as multiple sequence alignments also cannot. With respect to the evolutionary pressure, our approach is using the randomly unpredictable portion to account, as we argue that the randomly unpredictable portion should be deliberately developed through the evolutionary process. This is so because randomness suggests the least time- and energy-consuming to construct proteins.

In conclusion, our results suggest that the spike glycoproteins are more vulnerable to mutations among coronavirus proteins, however the chance of occurring of mutations would be less in spike glycoproteins than in highly-frequently-mutated proteins, e.g. the human p53 protein.

(Excel 47 KB)(46K, xls)


*Acknowledgements*
The authors wish to thank the anonymous referees for their insightful comments, which sharpen up the points presented in this study.

*Article information*
J Mol Model. 2005; 11(1): 8–16.
Published online 2004 Dec 9. doi: 10.1007/s00894-004-0210-0
PMCID: PMC7088192
PMID: 15592899
Guang Wu




and Shaomin Yan
Computational Mutation Project, DreamSciTech Consulting Co. Ltd., 301, Building 12, Nanyou A-zone, Jiannan Road, Shenzhen, Guangdong Province 518054 China
Guang Wu, Phone: +86-755-22029353, Email: moc.oohay@oahabihsilgnauggnoh.



Corresponding author.
Received 2004 Mar 18; Accepted 2004 Aug 30.
Copyright © Springer-Verlag 2004
This article is made available via the PMC Open Access Subset for unrestricted research re-use and secondary analysis in any form or by any means with acknowledgement of the original source. These permissions are granted for the duration of the World Health Organization (WHO) declaration of COVID-19 as a global pandemic.
This article has been cited by other articles in PMC.
*References*
1. Hu LD, Zheng GY, Jiang HS, Xia Y, Zhang Y, Kong XY. Acta Pharmacol Sin. 2003;24:741–745. [PubMed] [Google Scholar]
2. Ruan YJ, Wei CL, Ee AL, Vega VB, Thoreau H, Su ST, Chia JM, Ng P, Chiu KP, Lim L, Zhang T, Peng CK, Lin EO, Lee NM, Yee SL, Ng LF, Chee RE, Stanton LW, Long PM, Liu ET. Lancet. 2003;361:1779–1785. doi: 10.1016/S0140-6736(03)13414-9. [PMC free article] [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
3. Siddell SG. The coronaviridae: an introduction. New York: Plenum; 1995. pp. 1–10. [Google Scholar]
4. Stavrinides J, Guttman DS. J Virol. 2004;78:76–82. doi: 10.1128/JVI.78.1.76-82.2004. [PMC free article] [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
5. Guan Y, Zheng BJ, He YQ, Liu XL, Zhuang ZX, Cheung CL, Luo SW, Li PH, Zhang LJ, Guan YJ, Butt KM, Wong KL, Chan KW, Lim W, Shortridge KF, Yuen KY, Peiris JS, Poon LL. Science. 2003;302:276–278. doi: 10.1126/science.1087139. [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
6. Wu G, Yan SM. Mol Biol Today. 2002;3:55–69. [Google Scholar]
7. Wu G, Yan S. Peptides. 2003;24:1837–1845. doi: 10.1016/j.peptides.2003.10.008. [PMC free article] [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
8. Wu G, Yan S. Peptides. 2003;25:901–908. doi: 10.1016/j.peptides.2004.03.002. [PMC free article] [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
9. Ismail MM, Cho KO, Hasoksuz M, Saif LJ, Saif YM. Avian Dis. 2001;45:978–984. [PubMed] [Google Scholar]
10. Motokawa K, Hohdatsu T, Hashimoto H, Koyama H. Microbiol Immunol. 1996;40:425–433. [PMC free article] [PubMed] [Google Scholar]
11. Nguyen VP, Hogue BG. Adv Exp Med Biol. 1998;440:361–365. [PubMed] [Google Scholar]
12. Vennema H, Godeke GJ, Rossen JW, Voorhout WF, Horzinek MC, Opstelten DJ, Rottier PJ. EMBO J. 1996;15:2020–2028. [PMC free article] [PubMed] [Google Scholar]
13. Bosch BJ, van der Zee R, de Haan CA, Rottier PJ. J Virol. 2003;77:8801–8811. doi: 10.1128/JVI.77.16.8801-8811.2003. [PMC free article] [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
14. Davidson A, Siddell S. Curr Opin Infect Dis. 2003;16:565–571. doi: 10.1097/00001432-200312000-00009. [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
15. Hingley ST, Leparc-Goffart I, Weiss SR. J Virol. 1998;72:1606–1609. [PMC free article] [PubMed] [Google Scholar]
16. Narayanan K, Maeda A, Maeda J, Makino S. J Virol. 2000;74:8127–8134. doi: 10.1128/JVI.74.17.8127-8134.2000. [PMC free article] [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
17. Nguyen VP, Hogue BG. J Virol. 1997;71:9278–9284. [PMC free article] [PubMed] [Google Scholar]
18. Rota PA, Oberste MS, Monroe SS, Nix WA, Campagnoli R, Icenogle JP, Penaranda S, Bankamp B, Maher K, Chen MH, Tong S, Tamin A, Lowe L, Frace M, DeRisi JL, Chen Q, Wang D, Erdman DD, Peret TC, Burns C, Ksiazek TG, Rollin PE, Sanchez A, Liffick S, Holloway B, Limor J, McCaustland K, Olsen-Rasmussen M, Fouchier R, Gunther S, Osterhaus AD, Drosten C, Pallansch MA, Anderson LJ, Bellini WJ. Science. 2003;30:1394–1399. doi: 10.1126/science.1085952. [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
19. Sanchez CM, Izeta A, Sanchez-Morgado JM, Alonso S, Sola I, Balasch M, Plana-Duran J, Enjuanes L. J Virol. 1999;73:7607–7618. [PMC free article] [PubMed] [Google Scholar]
20. Shen X, Xue JH, Yu CY, Luo HB, Qin L, Yu XJ, Chen J, Chen LL, Xiong B, Yue LD, Cai JH, Shen JH, Luo XM, Chen KX, Shi TL, Li YX, Hu GX, Jiang HL. Acta Pharmacol Sin. 2003;24:505–511. [PubMed] [Google Scholar]
21. Taguchi F, Shimazaki YK. J Gen Virol. 2000;81:2867–2871. [PubMed] [Google Scholar]
22. Bairoch A, Apweiler R. Nucleic Acids Res. 2000;28:45–48. doi: 10.1093/nar/28.1.45. [PMC free article] [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
23. Feller W (1968) An introduction to probability theory and its applications, 3rd edn, vol I. Wiley, New York, pp 38–40
24. Healy MJR. Clin Chem. 1979;25:675–677. [PubMed] [Google Scholar]
25. Wu G, Yan SM. Peptides. 2002;23:2085–2090. doi: 10.1016/S0196-9781(02)00249-8. [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
26. Wu G, Yan S. J Biochem Mol Biol Biophys. 2002;6:401–406. doi: 10.1080/1025814021000036142. [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
27. Wu G, Yan SM. Comp Clin Pathol. 2003;12:21–25. doi: 10.1007/s00580-002-0464-9. [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
28. Wu G, Yan S. Peptides. 2003;24:347–352. doi: 10.1016/S0196-9781(03)00048-2. [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
29. Wu G, Yan S. J Mol Model. 2003;9:337–341. doi: 10.1007/s00894-003-0155-8. [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
30. Wu G, Yan S. J Biomed Sci. 2003;10:451–454. doi: 10.1159/000071164. [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
31. Wu G, Yan S. Protein Eng. 2003;16:195–199. doi: 10.1093/proeng/gzg023. [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
32. Wu G, Yan S. Mol Simul. 2003;29:249–254. doi: 10.1080/0892702031000101321. [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
33. Wu G, Yan S. J Appl Res. 2003;3:512–520. [Google Scholar]
34. Krueger DK, Kelly SM, Lewicki DN, Ruffolo R, Gallagher TM. J Virol. 2001;75:2792–2802. doi: 10.1128/JVI.75.6.2792-2802.2001. [PMC free article] [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
35. Leparc-Goffart I, Hingley ST, Chua MM, Phillips J, Lavi E, Weiss SR. J Virol. 1998;72:9628–9636. [PMC free article] [PubMed] [Google Scholar]
36. Kuo L, Godeke GJ, Raamsman MJB, Masters PS, Rottier PJM. J Virol. 2000;74:1393–1406. doi: 10.1128/JVI.74.3.1393-1406.2000. [PMC free article] [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
37. Das Sarma J, Fu L, Tsai JC, Weiss SR, Lavi E. J Virol. 2000;74:9206–9213. doi: 10.1128/JVI.74.19.9206-9213.2000. [PMC free article] [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
38. Wu G, Yan SM. Biomol Eng. 2001;18:23–27. doi: 10.1016/S1389-0344(01)00082-X. [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
39. Holman JP. Heat transfer. 7. New York: McGraw-Hill; 1990. p. 607. [Google Scholar]
40. Wu G. Med Hypotheses. 2000;54:748–749. doi: 10.1054/mehy.1999.0944. [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
41. Wu G, Yan SM. Comp Haematol Int. 2000;10:85–89. doi: 10.1007/s005800070013. [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
42. Wu G. Alcohol Alcohol. 2000;35:302–306. [PubMed] [Google Scholar]
43. Wu G, Yan SM. J Mol Model. 2001;5:120–124. [Google Scholar]
44. Wu G. Biochem Biophys Res Commun. 2000;268:823–826. doi: 10.1006/bbrc.2000.2128. [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
45. Wu G, Yan SM. Pädiatr Grenzgeb. 2000;39:513–526. [Google Scholar]
46. Wu G. Cancer Lett. 2000;153:145–150. doi: 10.1016/S0304-3835(00)00394-3. [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
47. Wu G, Yan SM. Pädiatr Grenzgeb. 2001;40:153–166. [Google Scholar]
48. Wu G. Pädiatr Grenzgeb. 2000;39:37–47. [Google Scholar]
49. Wu G, Yan SM. Mol Biol Today. 2002;3:31–37. [Google Scholar]
50. Wu G. Hum Exp Toxicol. 2000;19:535–539. doi: 10.1191/096032700670531579. [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
51. Wu G. J Biochem Mol Biol Biophys. 2000;4:179–185. [Google Scholar]
52. Wu G, Yan SM. J Mol Microbiol Biotechnol. 2000;2:277–281. [PubMed] [Google Scholar]
53. Wu G. Mol Psychiatry. 2000;5:448–451. doi: 10.1038/sj.mp.4000732. [PubMed] [CrossRef] [Google Scholar]
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7088192/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Adephi said:


> Even Sweden didn't end up too great after they attempted the heard immunity strategy.


But they make great snuss and the best chocolate in the world. (Non subjective)

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## alex1501

Feliks Karp said:


> You realise a surface glycoprotein is a spike protein? You realise the delivery system is replication-defective, literally says that there in your post. Never mind that this is ONE delivery system, the other two contenders are very new and very groundbreaking, which actually GASP make your body replicate the spike protein (which does absolutely sweet **** all on its own but give your body a licence plate to look for).
> 
> I think the problem here is your understanding of this science is "easy", you are getting angry about things you do not understand. In fact that's more and more of what I see in this thread. So I'm actually going to withdraw in future on trying to educate people here.



What you don't realise is that you know nothing about me, but FYI when I made my first nitroglycerine and nearly caused a stroke to my chemistry teacher, yoy were still dangling around in your dady's balls. When I became a military chemist you turned 5, so your patronizing is unwarranted.
You absolutely have no idea about what I know and understand.
Back to the topic: that "ONE delivery system" is what is going to represent 95% of the distribution here in SA and there is not even one complete study available for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

alex1501 said:


> What you don't realise is that you know nothing about me, but FYI when I made my first nitroglycerine and nearly caused a stroke to my chemistry teacher, yoy were still dangling around in your dady's balls. When I became a military chemist you turned 5, so your patronizing is unwarranted.
> You absolutely have no idea about what I know and understand.
> Back to the topic: that "ONE delivery system" is what is going to represent 95% of the distribution here in SA and there is not even one complete study available for it.



http://letmegooglethat.com/?q=one+delivery+system+vaccine

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## alex1501

Adephi said:


> http://letmegooglethat.com/?q=one+delivery+system+vaccine



Followed instructions to the letter, it wasn't easy but I made it. Still nothing, not a single complete trial and study of that AstraZeneca
thingy, but thanks for trying.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Feliks Karp said:


> You realise a surface glycoprotein is a spike protein? You realise the delivery system is replication-defective, literally says that there in your post. Never mind that this is ONE delivery system, the other two contenders are very new and very groundbreaking, which actually GASP make your body replicate the spike protein (which does absolutely sweet **** all on its own but give your body a licence plate to look for).
> 
> I think the problem here is your understanding of this science is "easy", you are getting angry about things you do not understand. In fact that's more and more of what I see in this thread. So I'm actually going to withdraw in future on trying to educate people here.



Please keep the education coming @Feliks Karp ... I get that most if not all of us are scared, as we don't currently have all the answers ... and let's not beat around the bush here ... Covid IS life threatening!

There's an old Engineering maxim that goes; "*If it doesn't make sense, you don't have all the facts*", and that is where our fears are based. so to reiterate ... *Bring on the knowledge!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> But they make great snuss and the best chocolate in the world. (Non subjective)



Exactly! ... so let's give the person who does know more than us on the subject a chance to educate us ... and from where I sit, that seems to be @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

alex1501 said:


> Followed instructions to the letter, it wasn't easy but I made it. Still nothing, not a single complete trial and study of that AstraZeneca
> thingy, but thanks for trying.



Do you honestly think any pharmaceutical company are just going to throw their recipe out on the internet? Thats kept secret like the ingredient list for Coca-Cola.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501

Adephi said:


> Do you honestly think any pharmaceutical company are just going to throw their recipe out on the internet? Thats kept secret like the ingredient list for Coca-Cola.



Nope, but I'll wait fot this one https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04516746 to get completed and then I'll revaluate my position.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Exactly! ... so let's give the person who does know more than us on the subject a chance to educate us ... and from where I sit, that seems to be @Feliks Karp



I certainly do NOT know the most, but I'm not going to get in to arguments with people when they go off at me for stating a fact especially if they throw back a contradictory statement. And that seems to happen more often than not in this thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

alex1501 said:


> Nope, but I'll wait fot this one https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT04516746 to get completed and then I'll revaluate my position.



Not that I'm discounting trials by any means, however the pressure is on! ... Not only are the deaths unacceptable, but the exacerbation of mutations becomes worse the longer it's left unchecked as I understand it.

Something that may well leave people uncomfortable is the reality that there comes a time when need overrides some risks, (_aka some of the checking / trials_), and anyone that has been in research knows that this relates to "_best guess based on all the data available up to that point_"
This is where we find ourselves, not unlike Alexander Fleming did back in 1929.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Feliks Karp said:


> I certainly do NOT know the most, but I'm not going to get in to arguments with people when they go off at me for stating a fact especially if they throw back a contradictory statement. And that seems to happen more often than not in this thread.



Well my friend ... you seem to be better informed than me, and as I'm a sponge for knowledge ... bring on the good stuff  ... Everyone here is entitled to their opinion, (remembering that opinions are like arseholes, and that we all have one), and that you don't need to respond to every posting ... smile and wave, (_or press like and scroll down_ )

As a BTW ... I wasn't nearly as bad as you with Nitro ... we only mixed black powder, (_Saltpeter, Sulphur and Charcoal_), with touch power, (_Ammonia and Iodine_), and injected this slurry into locks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501

Feliks Karp said:


> I certainly do NOT know the most, but I'm not going to get in to arguments with people when they go off at me for stating a fact especially if they throw back a contradictory statement. And that seems to happen more often than not in this thread.


This is not stating a fact:


Feliks Karp said:


> you are getting angry about things you do not understand.



I have so much Carloc (Carvedilol) in my system, I can't get angry even if I want to.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

alex1501 said:


> This is not stating a fact:
> 
> 
> I have so much Carloc (Carvedilol) in my system, I can't get angry even if I want to.



LMAO ... I relate 
I thankfully was blessed the antithesis of your affliction, so after reading the medication insert and discovering that the pills I was given were pretty much caffeine, opted for the organic variety, and bought me a good coffee machine

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

It's snowing!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Exactly! ... so let's give the person who does know more than us on the subject a chance to educate us ... and from where I sit, that seems to be @Feliks Karp


That's what I said... I'm waiting...!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> That's what I said... I'm waiting...!


And on that note I'm still not taking a vaccine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> I certainly do NOT know the most, but I'm not going to get in to arguments with people when they go off at me for stating a fact especially if they throw back a contradictory statement. And that seems to happen more often than not in this thread.


Vaping causes popcorn lung

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> I certainly do NOT know the most, but I'm not going to get in to arguments with people when they go off at me for stating a fact especially if they throw back a contradictory statement. And that seems to happen more often than not in this thread.


Vaping is worse than smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> I certainly do NOT know the most, but I'm not going to get in to arguments with people when they go off at me for stating a fact especially if they throw back a contradictory statement. And that seems to happen more often than not in this thread.


Vaping is not scientifically proven as a cessation method.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> I certainly do NOT know the most, but I'm not going to get in to arguments with people when they go off at me for stating a fact especially if they throw back a contradictory statement. And that seems to happen more often than not in this thread.



You are one of the people that can have a mature conversation regarding this topic. And I enjoy your posts.

When somebody claims he had a higher education since before we were 23 chromosomes but yet claiming not to trust medical profesionals or question the very basics of Biochemistry and Physiology 101, that just sets off my troll alarm. And I send him to the ignore list where I should never have let him out from.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

@Alex you're a visionary and a stalwart. I know you'll find this interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


>



Something that has been talked about since last year,but hidden and rather focussing on teaching people about spike proteins.

To all those that's interested check it out. There is movement forward and this can stop the spread as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerrieP

The snakes, the grass, too long, to see 
The lawnmower, sittin, right next, to the tree...
No opinion on the vaccine topic.... But
Just like the lyrics.. Our goverment...funding the black market with irrational decisions, making decent law-abiding citizens CRIMINALS

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## fbb1964

To vaccinate or not? That's the million dollar question. Just like politics and religion this is one of those controversial topics that will never be agreed upon by all. It's a personal belief and no amount of fact or fiction will sway anybody anyway. Especially with the amount of bs propoganda floating around. One of those thorny issues that devide family and destroy friendships if taken to the extreme. Do it or don't it's your very own personal decision. When the opportunity present itself. And do not force anybody by mandatory law the politicians have done quite enough damage as it is thank you very much. Why will this mandatory law be different? So why waste time and effort on it anyway and just vape like there's no tomorrow and the cows come home. With all the sh@t going around now it's one of the rare nice things to still enjoy. While we still can. Kapish?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerrieP

Daar slaan @fbb 1652 - Jan van Riebeeck uit die Kaap weer die spyker op die kop. It's like the Toyota-Ford, Playstation-Xbox, Nike-Reebok debate. Agree to disagree... At the end off the day everyone will have to account for their own descission. But knowledge is power and this forum delivers enough both ways. In my defence I bought a Huawei without google and it still works just fine... Vape on brothers and sisters. The world need us too to play a part in their statistics...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## AKS

Betamax forever. VHS will never be a thing!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Timwis

Might be a personal choice but a pandemic isn't and if vaccinating will stop the spread then in my opinion not getting vaccinated is selfish. Once vaccinations are rolled out to a larger percentage, infections drop and lockdowns brought to an end there is talk in the UK of people having an ID card when they have been vaccinated and a lockdown to stay in force for those that don't! Those that refuse to get vaccinated if due to that they caught and then spread the virus which resulted in a death, do them for manslaughter!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## fbb1964

Timwis said:


> Might be a personal choice but a pandemic isn't and if vaccinating will stop the spread then in my opinion not getting vaccinated is selfish. Once vaccinations are rolled out to a larger percentage, infections drop and lockdowns brought to an end there is talk in the UK of people having an ID card when they have been vaccinated and a lockdown to stay in force for those that don't! Those that refuse to get vaccinated if due to that they caught and then spread the virus which resulted in a death, do them for manslaughter!



Fair enough. That's a valid concern. I see your point. This is the flip side of the coin. What happens when perfectly healthy people start dropping like flies because of untested side effects from a new experimental technology vaccine with nowhere to turn for help? The fix could be worse than the problem. History and the real world experiences to date has proven that trusting big pharma and government with integrity for keeping the public safe and healthy has long passed by. Prosecuting the public for infecting others but total indemnity for government and big pharma for any vaccine side effects and the result of it for the vaccinated public?

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/17/opinion/covid-vaccine-big-pharma.html

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/16/covid-vaccine-side-effects-compensation-lawsuit.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

fbb1964 said:


> Fair enough. That's a valid concern. I see your point. This is the flip side of the coin. What happens when perfectly healthy people start dropping like flies because of untested side effects from a new experimental technology vaccine with nowhere to turn for help? The fix could be worse than the problem. History and the real world experiences to date has proven that trusting big pharma and government with integrity for keeping the public safe and healthy has long passed by. Prosecuting the public for infecting others but total indemnity for government and big pharma for any vaccine side effects and the result of it for the vaccinated public?
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/17/opinion/covid-vaccine-big-pharma.html
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/16/covid-vaccine-side-effects-compensation-lawsuit.html


Small pox, polio, malaria do i stop there or fill this entire page? If it wasn't for vaccines we wouldn't be having this conversation because the human race would of long been eradicated!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## fbb1964

Timwis said:


> Small pox, polio, malaria do i stop there or fill this entire page? If it wasn't for vaccines we wouldn't be having this conversation because the human race would of long been eradicated!


Exactly this is not about whether vaccines work or not. Too easy that's not the issue. You didn't answer my question. These vaccines took years to test and trial before being used. If things went wrong big pharma got sued. That's how it works. The rules have now changed. The big pharma industry and government have changed and made new rules for themselves and that's my point. A quick fix new technology untested and trialled vaccine from a dodgy financial only incentive big pharma, especially with total indemnity for both govt and pharma if anything goes wrong is another ballpark. The question really is do you trust govt and big pharma enough to play guinea pig or not with your health with no legal or health alternatives if things go wrong as a result of the vaccine?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ut-vaccine-related-deaths-allergies-quicktake

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

It's always going to be am emotional decision based on individuals interpretations, and the best that we can all do is make an informed decision based on information that is available. I will be taking the vaccine, as I travel fairly extensively, to which vaccination is in process of becoming mandatory for same.

Reactions: Like 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Timwis

fbb1964 said:


> Exactly this is not about whether vaccines work or not. Too easy that's not the issue. You didn't answer my question. These vaccines took years to test and trial before being used. If things went wrong big pharma got sued. That's how it works. The rules have now changed. The big pharma industry and government have changed and made new rules for themselves and that's my point. A quick fix new technology untested and trialled vaccine from a dodgy financial only incentive big pharma, especially with total indemnity for both govt and pharma if anything goes wrong is another ballpark. The question really is do you trust govt and big pharma enough to play guinea pig or not with your health with no legal or health alternatives if things go wrong as a result of the vaccine?


Needs must, the alternative doesn't bare thinking about, the new strain of the virus in the UK is 70% more contagious and initial findings seem to suggest 30% more deadly, wait longer will the next mutation wipe us out? Developing vaccines is more advanced and far from a new science, Covid-19 is a descendant of Sars so they had a head start and the flu vaccines have to be altered every year, i believe the testing of these vaccines is in line with modern science and to be honest when you live somewhere like the UK where we are up to 2,000 deaths a day (just recorded) and everyone knows people or/and have a family member who have lost their life to Covid then any scaremongering spread about having the vaccines, let's just say tempers are lost!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501

fbb1964 said:


> To vaccinate or not? That's the million dollar question. Just like politics and religion this is one of those controversial topics that will never be agreed upon by all. It's a personal belief and no amount of fact or fiction will sway anybody anyway. Especially with the amount of bs propoganda floating around. One of those thorny issues that devide family and destroy friendships if taken to the extreme. Do it or don't it's your very own personal decision. When the opportunity present itself. And do not force anybody by mandatory law the politicians have done quite enough damage as it is thank you very much. Why will this mandatory law be different? So why waste time and effort on it anyway and just vape like there's no tomorrow and the cows come home. With all the sh@t going around now it's one of the rare nice things to still enjoy. While we still can. Kapish?





fbb1964 said:


> Fair enough. That's a valid concern. I see your point. This is the flip side of the coin. What happens when perfectly healthy people start dropping like flies because of untested side effects from a new experimental technology vaccine with nowhere to turn for help? The fix could be worse than the problem. History and the real world experiences to date has proven that trusting big pharma and government with integrity for keeping the public safe and healthy has long passed by. Prosecuting the public for infecting others but total indemnity for government and big pharma for any vaccine side effects and the result of it for the vaccinated public?
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/17/opinion/covid-vaccine-big-pharma.html
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/16/covid-vaccine-side-effects-compensation-lawsuit.html





fbb1964 said:


> Exactly this is not about whether vaccines work or not. Too easy that's not the issue. You didn't answer my question. These vaccines took years to test and trial before being used. If things went wrong big pharma got sued. That's how it works. The rules have now changed. The big pharma industry and government have changed and made new rules for themselves and that's my point. A quick fix new technology untested and trialled vaccine from a dodgy financial only incentive big pharma, especially with total indemnity for both govt and pharma if anything goes wrong is another ballpark. The question really is do you trust govt and big pharma enough to play guinea pig or not with your health with no legal or health alternatives if things go wrong as a result of the vaccine?



I salute your wisdom and your patience, but your words will fall on many deaf ears and be lost in this panic-induced echo chamber.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> It's snowing!!!!
> 
> View attachment 220275
> View attachment 220276
> View attachment 220277
> View attachment 220278


I would like to come around for tea one day

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

fbb1964 said:


> To vaccinate or not? That's the million dollar question. Just like politics and religion this is one of those controversial topics that will never be agreed upon by all. It's a personal belief and no amount of fact or fiction will sway anybody anyway. Especially with the amount of bs propoganda floating around. One of those thorny issues that devide family and destroy friendships if taken to the extreme. Do it or don't it's your very own personal decision. When the opportunity present itself. And do not force anybody by mandatory law the politicians have done quite enough damage as it is thank you very much. Why will this mandatory law be different? So why waste time and effort on it anyway and just vape like there's no tomorrow and the cows come home. With all the sh@t going around now it's one of the rare nice things to still enjoy. While we still can. Kapish?


I couldn't have said it better, but it's too late. I already said what I said and made a few dislikes. 
I'll vape to that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

*Netcare launches Family Connect Line to keep COVID-19 patients and their loved ones connected*
https://www.capetownetc.com/cape-to...id-19-patients-and-their-loved-ones-connected
20 Jan. 2021

"Netcare launched a dedicated support line on Monday, December 18 to keep next-of-kin informed on the status of their loved ones who have been hospitalised with COVID-19 and, where possible, to facilitate direct communication between patients and their families...

... we have set up the Netcare Family Connect Line. This makes it possible for families to engage with dedicated personnel, mainly social workers who we deployed for this purpose, for information on the status of their loved ones admitted with COVID-19 to any of our Netcare hospitals countrywide, whilst enabling us to maintain patient confidentiality,” Dr Friedland explained.

The number for the Netcare Family Connect Line is 0800 111 266. It will be operational weekdays from 8am to 6pm and weekends from 8am to 5pm..."

The Netcare Family Connect Line service enables patients’ next-of-kin to connect with a team of trained call centre professionals, who will facilitate the feedback process. A dedicated Netcare representative at the hospital where the patient is cared for will obtain information on the patient’s status, and will personally phone the family member to provide feedback.

Messages to and from the family and patient will also be relayed where direct communication between the family and patient is not possible. Feedback will be provided within hours of the first enquiry and thereafter on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

fbb1964 said:


> Exactly this is not about whether vaccines work or not. Too easy that's not the issue. You didn't answer my question. These vaccines took years to test and trial before being used. If things went wrong big pharma got sued. That's how it works. The rules have now changed. The big pharma industry and government have changed and made new rules for themselves and that's my point. A quick fix new technology untested and trialled vaccine from a dodgy financial only incentive big pharma, especially with total indemnity for both govt and pharma if anything goes wrong is another ballpark. The question really is do you trust govt and big pharma enough to play guinea pig or not with your health with no legal or health alternatives if things go wrong as a result of the vaccine?



This isn't entirely true, the only countries that bypassed major testing were Russia and China, which is part of the reason our health regulator has said they will not pass either one of those vaccines. The rest have been through rounds of global human trials, I know because I applied and was accepted in to them but pulled out because they were being run from government clinics and didn't feel safe going to hillbrow. The guinea pig part has been done already thanks to many volunteers. The true part is that they sped up development and trials, which shows our technology capabilities. The true part is that SARS based vaccines were put on the burner for many years because it seemingly vanished and didn't warrant energy or funds.

Also I personally know one of the people handling the logistics, as I am having to use them to import and register my allergy-antigen desensitizing shots, and there is going to be almost no mark up on the vaccines bar that to make the logistics functional.

There are no legal or health benefits to catching something which gives you CNS and Vascular damage either, no one is going to pay for your possible future lymphoma,no one is going to get sued when you get erectile dysfunction early in your life, no pharmaceutical company is going to cut you a cheque when you can no longer walk up a single flight of stairs, or when you start getting early onset dementia and forget wtf you are. I'd rather take my chances with a small percentage of getting a treatable allergic reaction (which literally is possible with absolutely anything on god's green earth).

This idea of the vaccine changing our bodies or our DNA needs to be addressed too (not that you mentioned it),gene therapy at large is only entering it's teen years, else we would be selling the cure for cancer and a million other DNA based diseases at huge prices. This isn't the movies, the amount of metabolic energy needed as well as time to alter your entire DNA is way beyond anything we have now, at best we can cut/paste genes but again this would effect a NEW organism. Having said that, viruses work on what would best be described as a key and lock system, it needs the right spike protein to unlock your cell and then other proteins which unlock other receptors and get them do the viral assembly. A key is nothing, without someone to turn it and then do something once it is turned. So a vaccine can do absolutely nothing to your DNA when it is only making spare keys, I mean if they had the technology to target and alter specific DNA, they'd literally just put it in our drinking water and call it a day.

I'm not here to convince people to take vaccines, I'm here to tell people the truth, when it comes to weighing out the damage between SARS and a vaccine, you have an almost infinite amount less chance of anything happening to you verses the former.

When it comes to vaccine passports, I'm all for it, chaining people up and making them get doses not so much, but if a company or a country won't let you in if you haven't had your shots, sure do it, its their choice to see if the needs of the many out weigh the needs of the few. They did that with smallpox, and to a degree polio, the world would be a lot shittier with smallpox still in it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance

Feliks Karp said:


> This isn't entirely true, the only countries that bypassed major testing were Russia and China, which is part of the reason our health regulator has said they will not pass either one of those vaccines. The rest have been through rounds of global human trials, I know because I applied and was accepted in to them but pulled out because they were being run from government clinics and didn't feel safe going to hillbrow. The guinea pig part has been done already thanks to many volunteers. The true part is that they sped up development and trials, which shows our technology capabilities. The true part is that SARS based vaccines were put on the burner for many years because it seemingly vanished and didn't warrant energy or funds.
> 
> Also I personally know one of the people handling the logistics, as I am having to use them to import and register my allergy-antigen desensitizing shots, and there is going to be almost no mark up on the vaccines bar that to make the logistics functional.
> 
> There are no legal or health benefits to catching something which gives you CNS and Vascular damage either, no one is going to pay for your possible future lymphoma,no one is going to get sued when you get erectile dysfunction early in your life, no pharmaceutical company is going to cut you a cheque when you can no longer walk up a single flight of stairs, or when you start getting early onset dementia and forget wtf you are. I'd rather take my chances with a small percentage of getting a treatable allergic reaction (which literally is possible with absolutely anything on god's green earth).
> 
> This idea of the vaccine changing our bodies or our DNA needs to be addressed too (not that you mentioned it),gene therapy at large is only entering it's teen years, else we would be selling the cure for cancer and a million other DNA based diseases at huge prices. This isn't the movies, the amount of metabolic energy needed as well as time to alter your entire DNA is way beyond anything we have now, at best we can cut/paste genes but again this would effect a NEW organism. Having said that, viruses work on what would best be described as a key and lock system, it needs the right spike protein to unlock your cell and then other proteins which unlock other receptors and get them do the viral assembly. A key is nothing, without someone to turn it and then do something once it is turned. So a vaccine can do absolutely nothing to your DNA when it is only making spare keys, I mean if they had the technology to target and alter specific DNA, they'd literally just put it in our drinking water and call it a day.
> 
> I'm not here to convince people to take vaccines, I'm here to tell people the truth, when it comes to weighing out the damage between SARS and a vaccine, you have an almost infinite amount less chance of anything happening to you verses the former.
> 
> When it comes to vaccine passports, I'm all for it, chaining people up and making them get doses not so much, but if a company or a country won't let you in if you haven't had your shots, sure do it, its their choice to see if the needs of the many out weigh the needs of the few. They did that with smallpox, and to a degree polio, the world would be a lot shittier with smallpox still in it.


You wouldn't go for trial meds because of where you had to go for the treatment.
Lots of people won't agree with ivermectin™ (or anything for that matter ,don't focus on the TM I mentioned. ignore the trademark) either because it was tested on, and administered to poor low class people and third world countries where nobody has interested in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

My vote goes to the vaccine. 
I'm still not taking it. There are people who are willing to take it that need it more as long as it's administered in safe areas where their lives aren't in danger.(isn't it already wherever you might go)???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

@Timwis is it still snowing around there? From your pics just looks tranquil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Warning over vaccine delays and third COVID-19 wave in South Africa*
Experts have warned that the delays suffered by South Africa’s COVID-19 vaccination programme could result in a third wave hitting the country, the *Sunday Times reports.*
Vaccinologist professor Shabir Madhi told the publication that the government has dropped the ball on the vaccine acquisition process.
“It seems to me that the government only started planning in early January after a media backlash,” said Madhi.
“Even after this resurgence dies down we’ll get another one [wave], and vaccine deployment will be too late for high-risk groups then.”
Madhi and other experts were kicked out of the country’s COVID-19 ministerial advisory committee (MAC) in September.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...ve-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Resistance said:


> You wouldn't go for trial meds because of where you had to go for the treatment.
> Lots of people won't agree with ivermectin™ (or anything for that matter ,don't focus on the TM I mentioned) either because it was tested on, and administered to poor low class people and third world countries where nobody has interested in.



That statement is partially true ... It has indeed been used in third world countries extensively, specifically to deal with third world problems, (third world diseases in this context), however Covid specific testing has primarily been conducted in first world countries, as part of the strategy to find an effective cure or prophylactic within existing medicines, to which Ivermectin falls into the latter category, albeit not 100%.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Unions want all lockdown retrenchments blocked in South Africa*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...ckdown-retrenchments-blocked-in-south-africa/
The Federation of Unions of South Africa (Fedusa) has called for a moratorium on all retrenchments and potential ‘future processes’, in an effort to preserve jobs during the country’s Covid-19 lockdown.
*READ this piece of B/S*
Cyril Ramaphosa said that government will create a ‘presidential employment stimulus’ designed to respond to the rise in unemployment caused by the coronavirus pandemic.
The aim of this stimulus is to create or support 800,000 jobs in South Africa within the current financial year.
Ramaphosa said that this is being achieved through an _‘unprecedented’ expansion of public and social employment, as well as through the protection of existing jobs in vulnerable sectors and support for livelihood and enterprise opportunities_.

“Eleven national departments and all nine provinces are responsible for the implementation of programmes supported through the employment stimulus,” Ramaphosa said in an update in December.

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> *Unions want all lockdown retrenchments blocked in South Africa*
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...ckdown-retrenchments-blocked-in-south-africa/
> The Federation of Unions of South Africa (Fedusa) has called for a moratorium on all retrenchments and potential ‘future processes’, in an effort to preserve jobs during the country’s Covid-19 lockdown.
> *READ this piece of B/S*
> Cyril Ramaphosa said that government will create a ‘presidential employment stimulus’ designed to respond to the rise in unemployment caused by the coronavirus pandemic.
> The aim of this stimulus is to create or support 800,000 jobs in South Africa within the current financial year.
> Ramaphosa said that this is being achieved through an _‘unprecedented’ expansion of public and social employment, as well as through the protection of existing jobs in vulnerable sectors and support for livelihood and enterprise opportunities_.
> 
> “Eleven national departments and all nine provinces are responsible for the implementation of programmes supported through the employment stimulus,” Ramaphosa said in an update in December.



Our government are smoking serious hallucinogenic variants of what is now partially legalised rondkyk twak.

Where exactly is the money for this erm ... "_stimulus_" going to come from? (_along with all their other pseudo initiatives_), or are these just more empty promises, purposely made in case they lose the upcoming? elections ... and wish to place a few hot potatoes in the hands of a new government?

I rate that government take a 10% (MINIMUM) salary cut as a TEENY LITTLE sign of goodwill, and use the money to pay for the vaccine for starters, and then pull their fingers out of their respective butts, and do some real work, without further burdening taxpayers employing another 800 000 slackers.

Screw em! ... Lemme go vape

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> That statement is partially true ... It has indeed been used in third world countries extensively, specifically to deal with third world problems, (third world diseases in this context), however Covid specific testing has primarily been conducted in first world countries, as part of the strategy to find an effective cure or prophylactic within existing medicines, to which Ivermectin falls into the latter category, albeit not 100%.


https://theconversation.com/what-de...ies-about-how-to-respond-to-a-pandemic-146784
https://www.google.co.za/amp/s/thec...irst-and-third-world-competence-138464?espv=1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> That statement is partially true ... It has indeed been used in third world countries extensively, specifically to deal with third world problems, (third world diseases in this context), however Covid specific testing has primarily been conducted in first world countries, as part of the strategy to find an effective cure or prophylactic within existing medicines, to which Ivermectin falls into the latter category, albeit not 100%.


I said ignore the (™) trademark. That was just an example of many meds not suitable for us here in semi to fully developed countries.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> @Timwis is it still snowing around there? From your pics just looks tranquil.


It was snowing again earlier when i was listening to the Test Match against Sri Lanka!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Stranger

alex1501 said:


> I salute your wisdom and your patience, but your words will fall on many deaf ears and be lost in this panic-induced echo chamber.



No panic here, I am just willing to roll the dice on this one, my life my decision. 30 odd years ago I refused the MMR for my kids, not because I am an anti vaxxer but I did not like the odds. I prefer the odds of a vaccine preventing me from catching covid then catching it and hoping I recover.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The efficiency rate in this country is 100% [up to sxit]
*SANDF lost 40% of dubious COVID-19 medicine because it forgot fridge doors open*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...-fridge-doors-open.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*United States joins list of countries banning travel to and from South Africa*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...-and-from-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter
Biden is laying down the law of the land ...

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*Ecommerce executive proposes simple way to fund COVID-19 vaccine in South Africa*

''There is currently high demand and limited supply of COVID-19 vaccines, especially those which are more likely to be effective against the 501Y.V2 variant which is widespread in South Africa.

This creates a unique opportunity where rich individuals and companies are willing to pay far above market value to get the vaccine.
The government can make the most of this opportunity by allowing medical aids and hospital groups to distribute the vaccine early, but at a high cost.
Higgins said he acknowledges that this is a controversial proposal, but it has the potential to fund the government’s COVID-19 vaccine rollout.
“What if government offered the first 100,000 vaccines to South African’s willing to pay R10,000 each?” Higgins said.''

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...ne-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I'm getting the vaccine when it becomes available. Been getting vaccines for some time with my travels throughout Africa for GE almost a decade ago for an 8.5 year period. Had to get all my travel shots as needed and had to have them on record (yellow card) much like the "new" proposed Vaccine Passport. I also get my yearly Flu-shot. I have no issues with getting vaccinated.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I'm getting the vaccine when it becomes available. Been getting vaccines for some time with my travels throughout Africa for GE almost a decade ago for an 8.5 year period. Had to get all my travel shots as needed and had to have them on record (yellow card) much like the "new" proposed Vaccine Passport. I also get my yearly Flu-shot. I have no issues with getting vaccinated.


 Respect bro.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Wearing two masks can help against new variants from SA and UK, says Fauci*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/l...ks-more-effective-at-stopping-covid-19-2021-1
25 Jan. 2021

"Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases in the US and chief medical advisor to the US president, endorses double-masking...

According to Fauci, it's a good idea, particularly in light of more transmissible variants of the coronavirus, first identified in the UK and South Africa. "If you have a physical covering with one layer, you put another layer on, it just makes common sense that it likely would be more effective," Fauci said on NBC News' TODAY. 

*How to double-mask*
The type of mask you double up on will affect the level of protection it provides.

As Business Insider's Anna Medaris Miller previously reported, it's a good idea to use a surgical mask or an N95 in your layering.

For example, it's better to use a double-layered cloth mask for the outside layer and a disposable surgical mask for the inside, rather than using two single-layered masks together. 

The three layers each serve an individual purpose: the outside layer protects against splashes and droplets, the middle layer filters, and the bottom layer absorbs things like saliva and sweat. 

Another way to double layer could be using a two-layered cloth mask with a face shield on top, though there is some evidence that masks may be more protective than shields... "

Reactions: Informative 7 | Useful 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## fbb1964

Interesting doco to watch during lockdown. 

https://topdocumentaryfilms.com/big-oil-conquered-world/

How Big Oil Conquered the World

Our reliance on oil is only growing, and our unabated demand continues to bulk the pockets of the energy companies in the process. There are few regions of the globe that remain untouched by this powerful industry, and fewer lives that aren't affected by its dealings. Produced by the always provocative Corbett Report, _How Big Oil Conquered the World_ skillfully traces the nefarious origins and evolution of this energy behemoth.

The film sheds light on aspects of the oil industry that have remained largely obscured by official historical records. For many of us, John D. Rockefeller comes to mind when we reflect on the moment when Big Oil first became big business. But the beginnings our global captivation with this precious source of energy really began with his father William, a man who gained notoriety for his illicit romantic affairs and tenacious gifts as a snake oil salesman. The industry as it exists today - and the general demeanor of the world it has cultivated - is a direct reflection of his slithery personality.

The documentary does not allow the son John escape from intense scrutiny, however. The filmmakers reveal the oft-told tale of how his company Standard Oil used merciless bribery and strong arm tactics to become a worldwide superpower. But in doing so, they deliver a series of surprising and altogether horrific anecdotes. According to the facts presented in the film, even the world's most revered philanthropic interests haven't been immune to the Rockefellers' devious touch. These pursuits have long allowed the richest elites powerful sway over the masses, and the ability to craft a world and a workforce that bends to their needs.

What's past is prologue. _How Big Oil Conquered the World_ recounts the deeply checkered history of the oil industry to form a context for the even more troubling future that awaits an unsuspecting public. In these modern times, they have their fingers in nearly every conceivable pie of influence - from pharmaceuticals to green technologies to education. The scourge of rampant greed, and the continuing emergence of global monopolies, empower these companies with enough leverage to control every facet of our lives, and to make sheep of us all.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## SAVaper

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 220487
> 
> 
> View attachment 220488


These numbers are suspiciously low to me
I wonder if this is accurate 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Ramaphosa has signed new tax and finance rules into law – here are the changes you should know about*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...-you-should-know-about/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*Over 106,000 excess deaths reported in South Africa since first Covid-19 wave*
Staff Writer25 January 2021
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...ed-in-south-africa-since-first-covid-19-wave/
 
In excess of 106,000 deaths were reported in South Africa in the period between 3 May 2020 and 16 January 2021, indicating that fatalities caused by the Covid-19 pandemic could be much higher than official statistics show.

The data from the South African Medical Research Council (SAMRC) is based on deaths recorded on the National Population Register are provided to the SAMRC on a weekly basis.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

SAVaper said:


> These numbers are suspiciously low to me
> I wonder if this is accurate
> 
> Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk


It's most likely the weekend effect. We'll see todays numbers and check the trend.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Machines that can make water from air*
Atmospheric water generators (AWGs) could be one of the solutions used to combat the ever-present threat of droughts and water shortages in South Africa.
This is according to South African entrepreneur Ray De Vries, who founded Air Water – a company that imports and sells AWGs to home users and businesses.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/technology/378406-machines-that-can-make-water-from-air.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

*Ireland suspends visa-free travel from South Africa – and arrivals must stay in 'quarantine hotel'*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...tries-as-new-covid-variant-takes-hold-2020-12
27 Jan. 2021

"*Ireland (updated 26 January 2021)*

South African travellers will be required to supply a negative Covid-19 PCR test result within 72 hours of their departure. Even with this proof, visitors will be forced to stay locked in a “designated quarantine facility” for two weeks.

Anyone arriving in Ireland without a negative Covid-19 test result could face a €2,500 (R45,844) fine and/or up to six months imprisonment."

*Brazil*
Brazil announced its decision to ban all international flights which have originated from, or passed through, the UK, Ireland, and South Africa on Tuesday 26 January 2021.

*Dubai (and UAE flight cancellations)*
Dubai’s General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs (GDRFA) announced that anybody who has travelled from or through South Africa in the past ten days would be denied entry. These updated travel restrictions, announced on 20 January 2021, only allow for valid Dubai residence visa holders to return. Returning residents will, however, need to apply for travel permission with the GDFRA.

Additionally, Dubai’s flag carrier, Emirates Airlines, has suspended all flights between the UAE and South Africa until 28 January. Etihad Airways, too, has cancelled flights until the end of March 2021.

*Vietnam*
On 5 January, Vietnam's health and transport ministries announced an immediate suspension of flights from both South African and the UK...

*Denmark*
On 5 January 2021, Denmark's justice ministry announced that "foreigners residing in South Africa will be refused entry" as part of a travel ban expected to last until at least 17 January. Exceptions include travel for child care purposes and family visits for people who are sick or dying. Access under these circumstances will still be subject to a negative Covid-19 PCR test.

*United Kingdom (extended until 15 February 2021)*
The UK has extended its South African travel ban. The ban, first implemented on 24 December, will now last until at least 15 February 2021. As a result, British Airways has cancelled all additional flights from Johannesburg to Heathrow. The suspension of British Airways’ flight bookings from Cape Town has been extended to 1 March.

*The Netherlands (updated Thursday 21 January 2021)*
KLM Royal Dutch Airlines suspended flights from South Africa, following a set of stringent new travel restrictions introduced by the Dutch Foreign Ministry, which come into effect on 23 January 2021.

While the Netherlands’ borders have not been entirely shut to all countries, visitors will need present two negative Covid-19 test results – a PCR certificate obtained within 72 hours and a rapid antigen result obtained within four hours – before being allowed to board. Travellers will also need to enter quarantine for at least five days, even with both negative test results. 

*Israel*
On Sunday 20 December, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu confirmed that all commercial flights from Britain, Denmark and South Africa had been suspended. Any travellers returning to Israel, who had spent any period of time in either Britain, Denmark or South Africa in the past 30-days, will be subject to a mandatory quarantine period.

*Turkey*
Turkey’s Health Minister Fahrettin Koca announced a temporary ban on all flights from Britain, the Netherlands, Denmark, and South Africa ...

*Germany*

Lufthansa confirmed that only flights from Frankfurt and Munich to South Africa will continue to operate. Flights from South Africa to Germany will reopen between 1 January and 6 January 2021 but will only be offered to passengers with German citizenship or proof of permanent residence. 

*Saudi Arabia*
Saudi Arabia’s Ministry of Health has confirmed the suspension of all international flights. 

*Switzerland (revised 24 December)*
Switzerland’s Federal Office of Civil Aviation “suspended all air traffic connections” with South Africa and the UK on Sunday 20 December 2020...

Additionally, return flights into Switzerland, from the UK and South Africa, will only be offered to Swiss citizens or holders of a Swiss residence permit or type D visa from Switzerland. These flights will need to be preapproved by the Swiss Federal Office of Civil Aviation and citizens looking to return home have been urged to contact their preferred airline directly. 

*Mauritius*
On Monday afternoon, Mauritius confirmed that any person who had resided or travelled through the UK or South Africa in the last 15 days would be banned from entering the island nation.

*Panama*
The Central American nation announced that travellers from the UK and South Africa would be barred entry, effective from 23:59 on Monday 21 December."

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

*South African Covid variant found in outbreak at Dutch physiotherapy practice*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/south-african-variant-found-in-the-netherlands-2021-1
26 Jan. 2021

"South Africa’s new Covid-19 variant has been identified among patients hit by a coronavirus outbreak at a physiotherapy practice in a small town in the Netherlands.

Eighteen patients and staff at the practice in Gorinchem, in the western region of the country, tested positive for Covid-19. The South African variant was discovered in some of the tests, Business Insider in the Netherlands reported.

The local health authority has started an investigation to confirm whether more people in the practice were infected with the South African variant."

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*Qatar will now be flying out of SA 26 times a week – but you still can’t set foot in Doha*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/q...ek-but-you-still-cant-set-foot-in-doha-2021-1
26 Jan. 2021

"Doha-based Qatar Airways has expanded its operations in Africa, with more than 100 weekly flights connecting via Hamad International Airport."

South Africa’s weekly flight count will increase to 26, with additional operations in Johannesburg, Cape Town, and Durban.

And while Qatar Airways hopes to capitalise on the grounding of its main Middle Eastern competitors, *Doha remains off limits to South African travellers and can only be used as a transit point."*

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> *South African Covid variant found in outbreak at Dutch physiotherapy practice*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/south-african-variant-found-in-the-netherlands-2021-1
> 26 Jan. 2021
> 
> "South Africa’s new Covid-19 variant has been identified among patients hit by a coronavirus outbreak at a physiotherapy practice in a small town in the Netherlands.
> 
> Eighteen patients and staff at the practice in Gorinchem, in the western region of the country, tested positive for Covid-19. The South African variant was discovered in some of the tests, Business Insider in the Netherlands reported.
> 
> The local health authority has started an investigation to confirm whether more people in the practice were infected with the South African variant."



It's not enough that we are stuffing up our own country, now we sending our Variant to make amok around the globe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*New Zealand's borders may stay shut for most of the year...*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/01/26/asia/new-zealand-covid-borders-shut-intl-hnk/index.html
26 Jan. 2021

"New Zealand's borders will remain closed for most of this year as the Covid-19 pandemic rages on, but the country will pursue travel arrangements with neighbouring Australia and other Pacific nations, Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern said on Tuesday..."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Wisconsin pharmacist to plead guilty to tampering with Covid-19 vaccine vials*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/01/26/us/wisconsin-pharmacist-covid-vaccine-guilty-plea/index.html
27 Jan. 2021

"The Wisconsin hospital pharmacist who in December allegedly removed 57 vials of Covid-19 vaccine from cold storage because he believed the vaccine could harm people has signed a plea agreement "acknowledging that he was guilty" of trying to make the vaccine ineffective, the Department of Justice said.

Steven Brandenburg, 46, is charged with two counts of attempting to tamper with consumer products, "with reckless disregard for the risk that another person will be placed in danger of death or bodily injury," the department said in a release.

Brandenburg removed a storage container with 57 vials, containing more than 500 doses of the Moderna vaccine, at the Aurora Medical Center in Grafton on December 24 and 25, according to police. The vaccine must be kept cold to remain effective...

According to police, he allegedly provided public safety officials at Aurora Medical Center with a written statement saying he intentionally removed the vials, knowing that if they were not properly stored, the doses would be ineffective.

Each charge carries a maximum sentence of 10 years in prison, according to the release.

Authorities say Brandenburg admitted to investigators he believed in conspiracy theories and believed "the COVID-19 vaccine was not safe for people and could harm them and change their DNA," according to a probable cause statement obtained by CNN affiliate WTMJ...

Aurora Medical Center has said Brandenburg is no longer employed there."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> It's not enough that we are stuffing up our own country, now we sending our Variant to make amok around the globe



I guess it can't be called our variant anymore... it is now a worldwide strain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

*Cases and mortality by country*
*Country
Confirmed
Deaths
Case-Fatality
Deaths/100K pop.*
San Marino 2,889 65 2.2% 192.39
Belgium 694,858 20,814 3.0% 182.23
Slovenia 158,131 3,379 2.1% 163.44
United Kingdom 3,680,101 98,723 2.7% 148.48
Czechia 940,004 15,453 1.6% 145.43
Italy 2,475,372 85,881 3.5% 142.11
Bosnia and Herzegovina 120,143 4,593 3.8% 138.18
Liechtenstein 2,454 52 2.1% 137.17
North Macedonia 90,717 2,791 3.1% 133.99
United States 25,293,201 420,972 1.7% 128.67
Bulgaria 215,589 8,880 4.1% 126.42
Andorra 9,596 97 1.0% 125.96
Peru 1,093,938 39,608 3.6% 123.82
Montenegro 58,697 770 1.3% 123.73
Hungary 360,418 12,024 3.3% 123.09
Panama 312,158 5,098 1.6% 122.05
Spain 2,593,382 56,208 2.2% 120.30
Mexico 1,771,740 150,273 8.5% 119.08
Croatia 229,054 4,859 2.1% 118.82
France 3,116,355 73,636 2.4% 109.93
Sweden 547,166 11,005 2.0% 108.07
Switzerland 513,599 9,146 1.8% 107.39
Argentina 1,874,801 47,034 2.5% 105.71
Portugal 643,113 10,721 1.7% 104.27
Colombia 2,027,746 51,747 2.6% 104.23
Brazil 8,871,393 217,664 2.5% 103.91
Armenia 166,094 3,047 1.8% 103.23
Chile 703,178 17,999 2.6% 96.10
Lithuania 177,166 2,664 1.5% 95.50
Moldova 156,426 3,368 2.2% 94.98
Poland 1,478,119 35,401 2.4% 93.21
Luxembourg 49,733 566 1.1% 93.13
Romania 712,561 17,841 2.5% 91.61
Bolivia 202,818 10,051 5.0% 88.53
Ecuador 241,567 14,639 6.1% 85.69
Austria 405,723 7,451 1.8% 84.22
Georgia 253,816 3,071 1.2% 82.31
Kosovo 58,399 1,466 2.5% 79.45
Netherlands 966,194 13,686 1.4% 79.43
Belize 11,770 293 2.5% 76.49
Slovakia 237,027 4,068 1.7% 74.68
South Africa 1,417,537 41,117 2.9% 71.16
Iran 1,379,286 57,481 4.2% 70.27
Germany 2,154,656 53,127 2.5% 64.06
Ireland 188,923 2,977 1.6% 61.34
Latvia 61,231 1,114 1.8% 57.82
Serbia 385,126 3,905 1.0% 55.93
Tunisia 198,636 6,287 3.2% 54.36
Greece 152,412 5,671 3.7% 52.86
Malta 16,861 253 1.5% 52.32
Ukraine 1,234,772 23,001 1.9% 51.55
Costa Rica 190,745 2,558 1.3% 51.17
Canada 757,657 18,868 2.5% 50.91
Israel 613,340 4,498 0.7% 50.63
Russia 3,698,246 68,841 1.9% 47.65
Albania 72,812 1,324 1.8% 46.19
Bahamas 8,133 175 2.2% 45.38
Eswatini 14,622 493 3.4% 43.39
Jordan 321,298 4,239 1.3% 42.58
West Bank and Gaza 155,884 1,796 1.2% 39.31
Paraguay 128,366 2,632 2.1% 37.84
Honduras 141,984 3,462 2.4% 36.11
Denmark 195,978 2,011 1.0% 34.69
Lebanon 282,249 2,374 0.8% 34.66
Iraq 614,576 13,000 2.1% 33.82
Guatemala 154,430 5,469 3.5% 31.71
Oman 133,253 1,522 1.1% 31.51
Azerbaijan 229,032 3,093 1.4% 31.11
Turkey 2,435,247 25,210 1.0% 30.62
Estonia 40,975 383 0.9% 29.00
Libya 114,429 1,782 1.6% 26.68
Suriname 8,112 149 1.8% 25.87
El Salvador 53,479 1,572 2.9% 24.48
Dominican Republic 205,162 2,545 1.2% 23.95
Bahrain 100,230 369 0.4% 23.51
Cabo Verde 13,557 127 0.9% 23.36
Monaco 1,368 9 0.7% 23.27
Kuwait 161,777 954 0.6% 23.06
Morocco 466,626 8,172 1.8% 22.68
Kyrgyzstan 84,068 1,402 1.7% 22.20
Guyana 7,317 172 2.4% 22.08
Saudi Arabia 366,584 6,355 1.7% 18.86
Belarus 238,635 1,658 0.7% 17.48
Kazakhstan 227,165 2,961 1.3% 16.20
Cyprus 30,143 188 0.6% 15.81
Namibia 32,650 319 1.0% 13.03
Republic of the Congo 21,954 661 3.0% 12.60
Finland 42,772 655 1.5% 11.87
Jamaica 15,012 338 2.3% 11.52
India 10,676,838 153,587 1.4% 11.35
Uruguay 38,041 390 1.0% 11.31
Indonesia 999,256 28,132 2.8% 10.51
Norway 61,315 548 0.9% 10.31
Maldives 15,102 51 0.3% 9.89
Philippines 514,996 10,292 2.0% 9.65
Trinidad and Tobago 7,490 134 1.8% 9.64
Mauritania 16,421 417 2.5% 9.47
Egypt 162,486 9,012 5.5% 9.16
Comoros 2,350 76 3.2% 9.13
Qatar 149,296 248 0.2% 8.92
United Arab Emirates 281,546 798 0.3% 8.29
Iceland 5,990 29 0.5% 8.20
Sao Tome and Principe 1,189 17 1.4% 8.06
Zimbabwe 31,646 1,075 3.4% 7.45
Nepal 269,789 2,011 0.7% 7.16
Algeria 105,854 2,866 2.7% 6.79
Equatorial Guinea 5,454 86 1.6% 6.57
Afghanistan 54,672 2,385 4.4% 6.42
Djibouti 5,920 61 1.0% 6.36
Lesotho 8,044 134 1.7% 6.36
Antigua and Barbuda 201 6 3.0% 6.23
Saint Lucia 886 11 1.2% 6.05
Myanmar 137,957 3,069 2.2% 5.71
Gambia 4,008 128 3.2% 5.61
Botswana 20,658 124 0.6% 5.50
Pakistan 535,914 11,376 2.1% 5.36
Syria 13,697 890 6.5% 5.26
Bangladesh 532,401 8,041 1.5% 4.98
Sudan 26,526 1,738 6.6% 4.16
Japan 368,684 5,193 1.4% 4.10
Venezuela 124,112 1,154 0.9% 4.00
Zambia 46,146 660 1.4% 3.80
Senegal 24,993 582 2.3% 3.67
Australia 28,780 909 3.2% 3.64
Barbados 1,401 10 0.7% 3.49
Kenya 100,052 1,744 1.7% 3.39
Gabon 10,411 67 0.6% 3.16
Seychelles 1,069 3 0.3% 3.10
Malawi 19,987 518 2.6% 2.86
South Korea 75,875 1,371 1.8% 2.66
Nicaragua 6,204 168 2.7% 2.60
Guinea-Bissau 2,532 45 1.8% 2.40
Malaysia 186,849 689 0.4% 2.19
Haiti 11,099 243 2.2% 2.18
Yemen 2,118 615 29.0% 2.16
Ethiopia 134,132 2,071 1.5% 1.90
Uzbekistan 78,429 621 0.8% 1.88
Cameroon 29,617 462 1.6% 1.83
Liberia 1,927 84 4.4% 1.74
Cuba 21,828 197 0.9% 1.74
Mali 7,995 324 4.1% 1.70
Angola 19,476 461 2.4% 1.50
Rwanda 13,311 177 1.3% 1.44
Central African Republic 4,980 63 1.3% 1.35
Sri Lanka 59,167 287 0.5% 1.32
Ghana 62,135 372 0.6% 1.25
Mozambique 32,781 363 1.1% 1.23
Madagascar 18,743 279 1.5% 1.06
Sierra Leone 3,173 77 2.4% 1.01
Tajikistan 13,308 90 0.7% 0.99
Togo 4,682 76 1.6% 0.96
Somalia 4,754 130 2.7% 0.87
Mauritius 568 10 1.8% 0.79
Nigeria 122,996 1,507 1.2% 0.77
Chad 3,182 116 3.6% 0.75
Uganda 39,188 318 0.8% 0.74
Brunei 175 3 1.7% 0.70
Niger 4,353 151 3.5% 0.67
Guinea 14,375 81 0.6% 0.65
Burkina Faso 10,103 117 1.2% 0.59
South Sudan 3,788 64 1.7% 0.58
Côte d'Ivoire 27,096 146 0.5% 0.58
Singapore 59,352 29 0.0% 0.51
New Zealand 2,290 25 1.1% 0.51
Benin 3,643 48 1.3% 0.42
China 99,402 4,807 4.8% 0.35
Democratic Republic of the Congo 7,887 117 1.5% 0.14
Thailand 14,646 75 0.5% 0.11
Papua New Guinea 835 9 1.1% 0.10
Tanzania 509 21 4.1% 0.04
Vietnam 1,549 35 2.3% 0.04
Taiwan 889 7 0.8% 0.03
Eritrea 1,950 7 0.4% nan

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Stranger

Sorry , long list above, ... but when you look at the figures, it makes you wonder if the conspiracy theorists are actually onto something.

SA 71.16 deaths per 100 000

China 0.35

WTH

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stranger said:


> Sorry , long list above, ... but when you look at the figures, it makes you wonder if the conspiracy theorists are actually onto something.
> 
> SA 71.16 deaths per 100 000
> 
> China 0.35
> 
> WTH



Their Case-Fatality percentage is higher than ours though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> *Machines that can make water from air*
> Atmospheric water generators (AWGs) could be one of the solutions used to combat the ever-present threat of droughts and water shortages in South Africa.
> This is according to South African entrepreneur Ray De Vries, who founded Air Water – a company that imports and sells AWGs to home users and businesses.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/technology/378406-machines-that-can-make-water-from-air.html



It's been done.

A long time ago.

In a galaxy far away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape’s COVID-19 cases decline by more than 50% in two weeks*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/co...cape-decrease-by-over-50-over-two-week-period
27 Jan. 2021

"The number of active COVID-19 cases in the Western Cape has declined by more than 50% over the past two weeks, dropping from about 40 000 to around 19 000 cases.

On Tuesday, January 26 the province recorded a total of 263 398 confirmed COVID-19 cases and 234 011 recoveries since March 2020.

There are currently 2893 hospitalisations, and 510 of these cases are in ICU.

Premier Alan Winde has requested that President Cyril Ramaphosa review some of the restrictions placed on the Western Cape, as he believes the province’s declining numbers are encouraging..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*Government already has ‘ready-made’ changes for alcohol sales in South Africa – what you should know*
The Draft Liquor Amendment Bill proposes a number of wide-reaching changes including:

Increasing the drinking age to 21 years;
The introduction of a 100-metre radius limitation of trade around educational and religious institutions;
Banning of any alcohol sales and advertising on social and small media;
The introduction of new liability clause for alcohol-sellers.
In addition, the Traffic Amendment Bill has already been *approved *by President Cyril Ramaphosa and was originally set to be introduced before the end of 2020.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...l-sales-in-south-africa-what-you-should-know/
And :
*Here are the changes officials want for South Africa’s alcohol ban*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...th-africas-alcohol-ban/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *Government already has ‘ready-made’ changes for alcohol sales in South Africa – what you should know*
> The Draft Liquor Amendment Bill proposes a number of wide-reaching changes including:
> 
> Increasing the drinking age to 21 years;
> The introduction of a 100-metre radius limitation of trade around educational and religious institutions;
> Banning of any alcohol sales and advertising on social and small media;
> The introduction of new liability clause for alcohol-sellers.
> In addition, the Traffic Amendment Bill has already been *approved *by President Cyril Ramaphosa and was originally set to be introduced before the end of 2020.
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...l-sales-in-south-africa-what-you-should-know/
> And :
> *Here are the changes officials want for South Africa’s alcohol ban*
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...th-africas-alcohol-ban/?utm_source=newsletter



I agree with increasing the drinking age to 21. Last year one of the restaurants here imposed that restriction to keep drunken youngsters out and it was apparently most effective.

The limitation of trade within a 100m radius of educational instituions - yes. But religious instituions? What's the point of that? Tops is closed on Sundays anyway.

As for banning advertising on social media - is alcohol advertising even necessary?

And what exactly does the liability clause for alcohol sellers entail?? Is a restaurant owner going to be held liable if someone drives home drunk and causes an accident????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10 | Creative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> I agree with increasing the drinking age to 21. Last year one of the restaurants here imposed that restriction to keep drunken youngsters out and it was apparently most effective.
> 
> The limitation of trade within a 100m radius of educational instituions - yes. But religious instituions? What's the point of that? Tops is closed on Sundays anyway.
> 
> As for banning advertising on social media - is alcohol advertising even necessary?
> 
> And what exactly does the liability clause for alcohol sellers entail?? Is a restaurant owner going to be held liable if someone drives home drunk and causes an accident????



In JHB bottle stores are open on Sundays. KZN and WC aren't though. Different set of rules.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> In JHB bottle stores are open on Sundays. KZN and WC aren't though. Different set of rules.



Really?! I didn't know that - interesting!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*No generators mean no vaccines, and 5 other things we learnt about govt’s vaccine plans*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/what-we-learnt-from-the-sa-governments-vaccine-webinar-2021-1
28 Jan. 2021

*You'll need internet access, a cellphone number, and an ID book to get on the list for vaccinations*
The healthcare workers who are due to receive top priority, workers vaccinated via their employers, and uninsured people will all have to register via government's Electronic Vaccine Data System (EVDS) to get an appointment.

The EVDS uses an online "self enrolment" portal. Those who qualify for a shot are sent an SMS with a time and place, and must show a unique code to the vaccinator. They must also show ID at the vaccination site.

There is no mention yet of an alternative way to book a vaccine, for those without internet access or ID documents.

After the second dose of the vaccine (the majority of vaccines are expected to be two-dose versions), an "electronic vaccination certificate" is due to be available via the same EVDS online platform.

*Private doctors and nurses will be paid between R50 and R60 per vaccination on behalf of the state*
Private providers who handle vaccinations as contractors to the state are due to be paid between R50 and R60 per vaccination, including VAT, said health department advisor Aquina Thulare.

The state will prefer to administer its own shots at public facilities, she said, but as with other medical services, it intends to outsource some of the work to private providers. High up on the list will be pharmacies that can guarantee their cold chains, while GPs in private practise are expected to do injections, especially in far-flung parts of the country.

Though the cost of administering shots has apparently been set, there are still negotiations on whether private pharmacies will be paid an administration fee when they dispense Covid-19 vaccines.

*Whether medical aids pay double or triple for vaccines has not yet been determined*
Thulare confirmed discussion, and agreement in principal, that the single exit price (SEP) set by government for vaccines will be much higher than the actual cost, to direct money from medical schemes to the state to pay for vaccines.

The extra doses medical aids effectively pay for may be at at ratio of 1:1, or 2:1, but the exact figures will depend on which vaccines are use, and "only when we have the exact types of vaccines that we can give an exact figure of what it is".

*Mining companies say they can vaccinate 1.5 million people a month – if they have vaccines*
"We’ve actually worked out that the industry can administer about 60,000 to 80,000 vaccines a day, so within two months we could vaccinate between 2.5 million to 3 million people," the head of health for the Minerals Council, Thuthula Balfour, told the webinar.

That would amount to about five extra people vaccinated per mineworker, or around 7.5% of the total targeted population to achieve herd immunity. 

There's just one impediment: access to the vaccine.

*Isolated communities with poorly-managed healthcare facilities may be last in the queue*

Technocrats are putting a heavy emphasis on not wasting precious vaccine doses, and have optimised planning to avoid that.

Which could leave some rural communities at the end of the queue.

Asked about the risk loadshedding poses to temperature-sensitive vaccines, health department deputy-director Anban Pillay said vaccines "won't be stocked where there are no generators".

That will include many rural clinics, and even hospitals that do not have functioning backup power.

Distribution will use a hub-and-spoke model, with central hubs that can guarantee security, and continuous electricity, Pillay said.

*The auditor-general is already involved in attempts to prevent corruption in the process*
His department had already put before the office of the auditor-general "all the approaches that we're taking to make sure that at the end of it they can give us a sense of checks and balances they are going to suggest as we deal with the risks associated with this process," said health minister Zweli Mkhize about efforts to prevent dodgy dealings in the massive vaccine rollout.

"We want to make sure there is no corruption... at the end of this programme we must all remember how well the vaccination programme was executed, but not so much be distracted by how much corruption happened at that time."

Reactions: Informative 7 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Hooked

*Dealers are ‘standing by’ with R35 ivermectin tablets, as SA’s animal supplies dry up*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/i...ay-as-regulators-okay-very-limited-use-2021-1
27 Jan. 2021

"Guidelines for "compassionate" use of the drug ivermectin will be released this week, the South African Health Products Regulatory Authority (Saphra) announced on Wednesday – but it will still not be available over the counter.

In a highly-anticipated move, the regulator said it would soften its approach to the drug, which is not registered for human use in South Africa. But it did not okay it for general sale, as advocates and potential distributers had hoped.

Under compassionate-use rules, medical practitioners will have to apply on a case-by-case basis to give ivermectin to patients under their care. That is expected to be for symptomatic treatment of Covid-19, rather than as a prophylaxis against the disease, which is reportedly how some South Africans are using it - against medical advice. 

Ivermectin is widely sold as an anti-parasitic for animals, under brands such as Ivomec and Ivotan in South Africa. Under normal circumstances, a 50ml container of Ivotan 1% sells for around R150, while half a litre of Ivomec Super goes for around R1,800.

But those are widely sold out at co-operatives and animal supply wholesales after what some described as an incredible rush on their stock from people who did not appear to be farmers.

Various groups and individuals have promoted animal-use ivermectin, diluted with water and taken orally, as an anti-viral. Some have, against all medical and scientific advice, presented it as an alternative to Covid-19 vaccines – despite the fact that vaccines have been rigorously tested, while there is as of yet no large-scale data on the efficacy and safety for ivermectin use for the coronavirus.

But ivermectin is in general use for humans in some other countries, for the treatment of scabies, onchocerciasis, and other conditions caused by parasites. And several South African groups have prepared for the mass import of such drugs, marketed under the names Iverheal, Vermact, and Ivel, in anticipation of what they hoped would be an "unbanning" by regulators.

Off-label use against the coronavirus should be safe, these groups speculate, because ivermectin has been found safe when used against parasites.

One group told Business Insider South Africa it was "standing by" to sell 12mg ivermectin tablets at R350 for a sleeve of 10, with free collection at various sites across the country..."

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## cgs

fbb1964 said:


> Interesting doco to watch during lockdown.



Thanks for this. Worth a second watch.
Seems to me you're into .."_that side of things_" ... if i can put it that way.
So, I'll see your doco and raise you:

*Atomic Soldiers*.

This is only around 20 minutes but for some reason hit the hardest.

*The Vietnam War*. *Ken Burns* 10 parter.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1877514/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
This is a long one, each episode is over an hour and a half. Very interesting though, pay attention.

The next ones all go together:
*Money Masters*. A bit "out there" but an interesting story. Makes you think.

*Money for Nothing*. Watch this after the above. You'll start thinking more  (think this might be on Netflix)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2752724/?ref_=fn_al_tt_4

then, while we are on the 2008 crash, *The Big Short*. (you might have seen this, it's a movie but watch it again after the above)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1596363/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0

Hope you haven't seen most of these and makes lock-down a bit bearable.

You follow Noam Chomsky at all?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## cgs

Hooked said:


> *Dealers are ‘standing by’ with R35 ivermectin tablets, as SA’s animal supplies dry up*



I feel sorry for the animals.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## cgs

ARYANTO said:


> *Machines that can make water from air*



Interesting this.
What prompted you to post this? Water is very interesting to me these days.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adephi

The good old days...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## DavyH

Adephi said:


> The good old days...
> 
> View attachment 220708


Ah, back when I were just a nipper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

*Alcohol ban: Restaurant Association stages protest, Vinpro goes to court*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/al...sociation-stages-protest-vinpro-goes-to-court
28 Jan. 2021

"Members of the Restaurant Association of South Africa (RASA) are currently camped outside the Union Buildings in Pretoria in protest against the ongoing alcohol ban that is having a detrimental impact on several industries.

Wendy Alberts, the CEO of RASA, indicated the protest would continue until President Ramaphosa agrees to meet.

“This will be my office until the president talks to me and the rest of our constituency and stakeholders,” said Alberts on Wednesday, January 28 – her third day of protest outside the entrance to government, according to TimesLIVE.

RASA, which is supported by about 11 000 restaurants, is calling for the adjusted lockdown level 3 lockdown curfew and ban on liquor trade to be lifted. The Association intended to deliver a memorandum to Ramaphosa on Monday [January 25]. The memo calls for an inter-ministerial meeting as there has been very little communication from government since the ban was imposed on December 28, says Alberts.

Alberts believes the losses sustained by the industry over the festive period means that many in the industry will not survive another week.

“We have research that shows our industry cannot survive for another week and that is why we are sitting here as a last resort to get government to hear us,” said Alberts.

“If we do not get the curfew lifted, 12% of restaurants will close within a day, 38% will close within one week, 48% will close within a month and only 6% will be able to survive past the month,” she added.

Meanwhile, role players in the wine industry are preparing to go to court to have the alcohol ban overturned.

“Faced with the devastating impact that the third ban has had on the wine industry, Vinpro was left with no choice but to approach the Cape High Court, ” said Vinpro Managing Director, Rico Basson in a statement on Wednesday.

The matter will be heard in court on February 5. Vinpro, which represents 2500 South African wine producers, cellars and industry stakeholders, feels that government has not been transparent enough about its justification of the ban.

“Nor did they give any explanation or clarity on the timeline for a review of this ban. This makes planning and contingency plans impossible,” said Vinpro.

Meanwhile, role players in the wine industry are preparing to go to court to have the alcohol ban overturned.

“Faced with the devastating impact that the third ban has had on the wine industry, Vinpro was left with no choice but to approach the Cape High Court, ” said Vinpro Managing Director, Rico Basson in a statement on Wednesday.

The matter will be heard in court on February 5. Vinpro, which represents 2500 South African wine producers, cellars and industry stakeholders, feels that government has not been transparent enough about its justification of the ban.

“Nor did they give any explanation or clarity on the timeline for a review of this ban. This makes planning and contingency plans impossible,” said Vinpro.

“The company believes that the provincial government should be empowered to handle the retail sale of liquor for the rest of the pandemic, as they “are better equipped to manage the delicate balance between lives and livelihoods.”

“Urgent interim relief will be sought which would afford the Premier of the Western Cape the power to adopt deviations to enable off- and on-consumption of liquor in the province. Ultimately similar relief would be sought in respect of other provinces,” said Vinpro.

On Tuesday, January 19, Western Cape Premier Alan Winde said *the alcohol ban could cost the Western Cape economy R2-billion* if it is allowed to continue for a full month.

He declared that he would write to government about relaxing several lockdown restrictions in the province, including the alcohol ban and curfew.

The Western Cape Department of Agriculture said the province’s winemakers are stuck with *289-million litres of surplus wine they could not sell* because of the government-imposed restrictions, according to News24.

This is a dilemma as the current harvest is due to start this week and producers have no space to store it, which threatens the sustainability of the wine industry, according to Vinpro.

The industry now has to decide whether it will dump its excess products, which would be an environmental risk, or convert them into other alcohol-based products such as hand sanitiser at a loss, according to Dirk Troskie, the director of business planning and strategy at the Department.

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

Another restaurant closed down here in Yzerfontein. They took it over 3 years ago and just managed to keep their heads above water with the previous lockdown, by doing deliveries. This time they said it's the end. They simply can't go on. So, so sad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## fbb1964

cgs said:


> Thanks for this. Worth a second watch.
> Seems to me you're into .."_that side of things_" ... if i can put it that way.
> So, I'll see your doco and raise you:
> 
> *Atomic Soldiers*.
> 
> This is only around 20 minutes but for some reason hit the hardest.
> 
> *The Vietnam War*. *Ken Burns* 10 parter.
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1877514/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
> This is a long one, each episode is over an hour and a half. Very interesting though, pay attention.
> 
> The next ones all go together:
> *Money Masters*. A bit "out there" but an interesting story. Makes you think.
> 
> *Money for Nothing*. Watch this after the above. You'll start thinking more  (think this might be on Netflix)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2752724/?ref_=fn_al_tt_4
> 
> then, while we are on the 2008 crash, *The Big Short*. (you might have seen this, it's a movie but watch it again after the above)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1596363/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0
> 
> Hope you haven't seen most of these and makes lock-down a bit bearable.
> 
> You follow Noam Chomsky at all?



Thanks yes I have seen a doco by Noam Chomsky called Manufacturing Consent. Excellent!

The Ken Burns series on the Vietnam War was also excellent. I will watch the others you mentioned. Much appreciated.

The Noam Chomsky doco follows below:



Another doco that recently became quite controversial and an eye opener was this one by Michael Moore called "Planet of the Humans". It shed some light on the renewable energy industry and the main players behind it. Highly recommended.. Talk about throwing a spanner in the works!



Lately I've been following the Corbett report, China uncensored and China in focus channels on YouTube to keep an eye on what's happening that side of the pond and how it affects us all globally with what's happening in China being such a major player on the world stage..

Anybody that likes history might enjoy this very informative series. Very good

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXKLYIH9Cw8v9DD3gv8UwrGTuoHNgSnsb

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## alex1501

cgs said:


> The next ones all go together:
> *Money Masters*. A bit "out there" but an interesting story. Makes you think.
> 
> *Money for Nothing*. Watch this after the above. You'll start thinking more  (think this might be on Netflix)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2752724/?ref_=fn_al_tt_4
> 
> then, while we are on the 2008 crash, *The Big Short*. (you might have seen this, it's a movie but watch it again after the above)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1596363/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0



You can follow it in real time:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## cgs

fbb1964 said:


> Thanks yes I have seen a doco by Noam Chomsky called



History. Now we're talking 

Seen this? Interesting to watch, and look at where we are today.


I tend to refrain from talking china on the forums. Not worth the 50 cents *wink *nudge

Let me know when you watch Big Short. Adam McKay is one of my favourite story tellers.
Pay attention to the Jenga blocks and 2 blurred faces.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## cgs

alex1501 said:


> You can follow it in real time:



I haven't seen Tucker in a while, will check out.

Watching Saagar talk about it last night


I was chatting to someone about GME last night and as I was explaining to someone what a "pump and dump" was and not even 20 minutes later... I mean the timing was just beautiful...

400 to 200 within an hour.

Hilarious to watch all this.
I'm not so sure retail traders can move a market like that. Not one bit.
BUT WE NEED REGULATION.... c'mon 

*Benny Hill Theme plays on


EDIT: RE: Tucker.
Aaaaand just like the McRib, Janet Yellen is BACK!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## alex1501

Dear "information warriors", the reinforcements are here:
*"The information warriors fighting 'robot zombie army' of coronavirus sceptics" *
"Sometimes, Stuart Ritchie feels like he’s being pursued by an army of smiley faces. The lecturer at the Institute of Psychiatry, Psychology and Neuroscience at King’s College London, is not delusional: instead, and somewhat to his surprise, he is on the frontline of a coronavirus information war."
Full story:
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ing-robot-zombie-army-of-coronavirus-sceptics

And to top it off, China has rolled out (or in) the Reward Program:
*"China starts conducting anal swab test to detect Covid-19, cites better results" *
"In order to make sure that no potential carrier of the novel coronavirus goes amiss, China has started collecting samples for Covid-19 test from the anus.
The news comes a month ahead of the Lunar New Year holidays when tens of millions of people usually travel across states to celebrate the festival with their families, _Aljazeera _reported."
Full story:
https://www.thehindubusinessline.co...d-19-cites-better-results/article33681842.ece

#gently

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

alex1501 said:


> Dear "information warriors", the reinforcements are here:
> *"The information warriors fighting 'robot zombie army' of coronavirus sceptics" *
> "Sometimes, Stuart Ritchie feels like he’s being pursued by an army of smiley faces. The lecturer at the Institute of Psychiatry, Psychology and Neuroscience at King’s College London, is not delusional: instead, and somewhat to his surprise, he is on the frontline of a coronavirus information war."
> Full story:
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ing-robot-zombie-army-of-coronavirus-sceptics
> 
> And to top it off, China has rolled out (or in) the Reward Program:
> *"China starts conducting anal swab test to detect Covid-19, cites better results" *
> "In order to make sure that no potential carrier of the novel coronavirus goes amiss, China has started collecting samples for Covid-19 test from the anus.
> The news comes a month ahead of the Lunar New Year holidays when tens of millions of people usually travel across states to celebrate the festival with their families, _Aljazeera _reported."
> Full story:
> https://www.thehindubusinessline.co...d-19-cites-better-results/article33681842.ece
> 
> #gently


That is going to be a kxk job

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## cgs

alex1501 said:


> *"China starts conducting anal swab test*



All I can say is.... "nought bru!"

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO

*Eskom to hike electricity prices in April*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...ty-prices-in-april.html?utm_source=newsletter
''The National Energy Regulator of South Africa has made three decisions that are envisaged to increase the average price of electricity from 1 April 2021,” said Eskom general manager for regulation Hasha Tlhotlhalemaje.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*What Ramaphosa is not telling you about the COVID-19 vaccine*
''On face value, Ramaphosa’s attack against countries which ordered more vaccines than what they need seems fair and even noble.
There is, however, far more to the vaccine acquisition process than what Ramaphosa or the People’s Vaccine Alliance are willing to say.''

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...e-covid-19-vaccine.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

alex1501 said:


> Dear "information warriors", the reinforcements are here:
> *"The information warriors fighting 'robot zombie army' of coronavirus sceptics" *
> "Sometimes, Stuart Ritchie feels like he’s being pursued by an army of smiley faces. The lecturer at the Institute of Psychiatry, Psychology and Neuroscience at King’s College London, is not delusional: instead, and somewhat to his surprise, he is on the frontline of a coronavirus information war."
> Full story:
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ing-robot-zombie-army-of-coronavirus-sceptics
> 
> And to top it off, China has rolled out (or in) the Reward Program:
> *"China starts conducting anal swab test to detect Covid-19, cites better results" *
> "In order to make sure that no potential carrier of the novel coronavirus goes amiss, China has started collecting samples for Covid-19 test from the anus.
> The news comes a month ahead of the Lunar New Year holidays when tens of millions of people usually travel across states to celebrate the festival with their families, _Aljazeera _reported."
> Full story:
> https://www.thehindubusinessline.co...d-19-cites-better-results/article33681842.ece
> 
> #gently



That's a bummer.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

It's going to be a very interesting development...
*Solar power hurting Eskom*

''In its presentation to Nersa, Eskom cited the problems caused by South Africans who are generating their own electricity using solar power at home.
South Africans who use solar power systems generate most of their electricity during the day, which Eskom argues forces it to ramp up at a faster rate to meet evening demand.
This has a significant negative effect on the power system, Eskom said.
Eskom has also reiterated that its current tariffs do not reflect the costs required to run the national grid and supply customers with power.
The power utility *previously made this case in 2019*, and it has repeated its argument this week, stating that its current tariff structure has caused South Africans to falsely believe solar generation is much cheaper.''

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...re-for-electricity.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*US reports first cases of the more infectious coronavirus variant from South Africa*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/south-africa-coronavirus-variant-found-in-us-2021-1
28 Jan. 2021

"The US has reported its first cases of a more infectious coronavirus variant first found in South Africa.

South Carolina health officials announced Thursday that they had detected two cases involving the variant, named B.1.351, this week.

Both people infected with the variant are adults, one from the Lowcountry and one from the Pee Dee region of the state, according to a press release from the state department of health and environmental control (DHEC)...

Neither South Carolinian infected with the variant had recently travelled, and there was "no connection between these two cases," state health officials said.

This suggests, in all likelihood, the variant entered the US long before these infections were detected and has been spreading silently for weeks..."

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*A 'Covid tongue' that's swollen, bumpy, or patchy may be a sign of virus infection*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/tongue-thats-patchy-swollen-bumpy-may-be-covid-19-symptom-2021-1
28 Jan. 2021

"A swollen or patchy tongue may be a sign of coronavirus infection, according to new research.

Researchers found that one in four coronavirus patients noticed changes to their tongue, including swelling, sores, raised bumps on the surface of the tongue, indentations, and/or discoloured patches. A small percentage of patients also reported a burning sensation in their mouth. 

These findings were based on observations from 666 patients with Covid-19 and mild or moderate pneumonia at a field hospital in Spain. 

The symptoms were often combined with patients losing their sense of taste, which has emerged as an increasingly common sign of the virus. 

It's not yet clear whether these symptoms may be widespread. Since the patients included in the study had moderate cases of infection, researchers aren't sure whether these symptoms, dubbed "Covid tongue," might also affect people with severe coronavirus, or those with milder cases. 

While viral infections are known to cause symptoms in the mouth and tongue, there hasn't been much data on this phenomenon in Covid-19 patients. That may be partly because medical experts avoid spending too much time in patients' mouth due to safety concerns about the highly infectious virus. 

The new findings were presented in January 26, but first published in September in the British Journal of Dermatology. " ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Addressing Vaccine Fears

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Musica shuts down in South Africa after 29 years*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/musica-shuts-down-in-south-africa-after-29-years
28 Jan. 2021

'Musica is officially shutting down its South African stores from May 31, 2021, announced the brand’s owner Clicks. This follows after years of struggle.

Clicks acquired the brand in 1992 and enjoyed decades of success. However, the shift from physical media like CDs and DVDs to digital media and streaming has hit the industry hard. The situation has been made even more dire during the COVID-19 pandemic...

Thus far, 19 stores have already closed in the 2021 financial year and the remaining stores will fully close from May 31, 2021 as leases expire."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

alex1501 said:


> Dear "information warriors", the reinforcements are here:
> *"The information warriors fighting 'robot zombie army' of coronavirus sceptics" *
> "Sometimes, Stuart Ritchie feels like he’s being pursued by an army of smiley faces. The lecturer at the Institute of Psychiatry, Psychology and Neuroscience at King’s College London, is not delusional: instead, and somewhat to his surprise, he is on the frontline of a coronavirus information war."
> Full story:
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ing-robot-zombie-army-of-coronavirus-sceptics



I'm with Darwin on this one ... let the Covidiots carry on as they please ... you can't polish a turd, so why waste your breath ... let 'em cull themselves. 
My only concern is the collateral damage of innocent bystanders in the interim.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 8


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501

Directly from the source:

"Party of Davos" is openly mocking us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*How you will register for a COVID-19 vaccine in South Africa*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...ne-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Sarcastic...Another one bites the dust...
*Ster-Kinekor enters business rescue*
Ster-Kinekor has announced that it has commenced voluntary business rescue proceedings with effect from 27 January 2021.

The company said it has been operating under severe restrictions due to the COVID-19 pandemic and subsequent national lockdown, which has incurred significant losses for the cinema chain.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...rs-business-rescue.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa has now hit a tax wall*
''The special tax proposed to fund the acquisition of Covid-19 vaccines, which government did not budget for, will add to an already high tax burden.

“National Treasury acknowledged that there were limits to what could be achieved through higher taxes alone. This is because tax buoyancy has fallen to below one, with every 1% increase in GDP producing a less than 1% increase in tax revenue.”

Nedbank said that raising taxes will only reduce tax buoyancy further and that South Africa has reached the point where nominal spending cuts are the only route to fiscal sustainability.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...has-now-hit-a-tax-wall/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*How much of South Africa’s petrol price goes to taxes*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/energy/463910/how-much-of-south-africas-petrol-price-goes-to-taxes/

''Data from the Central Energy Fund (CEF) points to another large fuel hike for South African motorists in February, following a significant increase in January.
The latest CEF data shows an under-recovery in prices across the board, expected to *rise around 81 cents per litre for petrol*, and 58 cents per litre for diesel.''

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## AKS

ARYANTO said:


> *South Africa has now hit a tax wall*
> ''The special tax proposed to fund the acquisition of Covid-19 vaccines, which government did not budget for, will add to an already high tax burden.
> 
> “National Treasury acknowledged that there were limits to what could be achieved through higher taxes alone. This is because tax buoyancy has fallen to below one, with every 1% increase in GDP producing a less than 1% increase in tax revenue.”
> 
> Nedbank said that raising taxes will only reduce tax buoyancy further and that South Africa has reached the point where nominal spending cuts are the only route to fiscal sustainability.
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...has-now-hit-a-tax-wall/?utm_source=newsletter


DITCH the SAA,SABC etc.
Pretty much anything with the SA prefix.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

AKS said:


> DITCH the SAA,SABC etc.
> Pretty much anything with the SA prefix.


Ditch the ANC and EFF along with all the inept bloat in our public service as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa gets surprise batch of 20 million COVID-19 vaccines*
Jamie McKane31 January 2021
  
South Africa will receive another 20 million doses of the COVID-19 vaccine manufactured by Pfizer, according to a report by *The Sunday Times*.

Health Minister Zweli Mkhize confirmed to the publication that these vaccines had been secured by the government and that only final agreements on delivery details and exact pricing were outstanding.

“We are negotiating, largely with Pfizer, AstraZeneca, Johnson & Johnson, but some of it is coming via the African Vaccine Acquisition Task Team and Covax,” Mkhize said.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...-covid-19-vaccines.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Stella Ndabeni-Abrahams scrambles to stop SABC blackout*
Minister for Communications and Digital Technologies Stella Ndabeni-Abrahams has ordered the SABC board to resolve issues over job cuts, according to a report by *The Sunday Times*.

In a letter seen by the publication, Ndabeni-Abrahams directed SABC board members to return to negotiations with labour unions and attempt to end the ongoing dispute over lay-offs at the public broadcaster.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...stop-sabc-blackout.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Yesterday :*
*These protesters in Cape Town have had enough: A mass demonstration has taken place on Muizenberg Beach - as locals rebel against the lockdown laws.*

Scores of people have gathered at Muizenberg Beach, in a direct contravention of the Level 3 lockdown laws. Locals are fed-up with the current restrictions, which forbid visits to the seaside. Cape Town cops have confirmed that they are working to disperse the protesters from the area – but that task is proving easier said than done.

*Police ‘dealing with situation’ at Muizenberg Beach*
Amongst the protesters, some entered the water to swim, and others brought surfboards along with them. The mass act of civil disobedience is one of the clearest demonstrations against any lockdown law we’ve seen in the past 10 months. According to SAPS, this matter is now being handled by Public Order officers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> *Yesterday :*
> *These protesters in Cape Town have had enough: A mass demonstration has taken place on Muizenberg Beach - as locals rebel against the lockdown laws.*
> 
> Scores of people have gathered at Muizenberg Beach, in a direct contravention of the Level 3 lockdown laws. Locals are fed-up with the current restrictions, which forbid visits to the seaside. Cape Town cops have confirmed that they are working to disperse the protesters from the area – but that task is proving easier said than done.
> 
> *Police ‘dealing with situation’ at Muizenberg Beach*
> Amongst the protesters, some entered the water to swim, and others brought surfboards along with them. The mass act of civil disobedience is one of the clearest demonstrations against any lockdown law we’ve seen in the past 10 months. According to SAPS, this matter is now being handled by Public Order officers



I get why our government shut down the beaches ... take a drive past Durban's North Beach on a typical Sunday and you'll get the picture clearly, however they could have been a little cleverer with their blanketing rules, anyhooooooo ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

And now something for the thirsty fellows...
*Government considers lifting alcohol ban – Report*
Discussions are underway in several government departments to consider the possibility of lifting South Africa’s alcohol ban as infection rates ease, News24 reported, without saying how it obtained the information.

The prohibition, designed in part to ease the burden on hospitals from vehicle accidents and drink-related violence, was implemented nationwide on Dec. 29 as part of a wider set of lockdown measures that included a curfew.

The ban is in force until Feb. 15 but may be lifted sooner, according to the website.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...alcohol-ban-report.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> And now something for the thirsty fellows...
> *Government considers lifting alcohol ban – Report*
> Discussions are underway in several government departments to consider the possibility of lifting South Africa’s alcohol ban as infection rates ease, News24 reported, without saying how it obtained the information.
> 
> The prohibition, designed in part to ease the burden on hospitals from vehicle accidents and drink-related violence, was implemented nationwide on Dec. 29 as part of a wider set of lockdown measures that included a curfew.
> 
> The ban is in force until Feb. 15 but may be lifted sooner, according to the website.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...alcohol-ban-report.html?utm_source=newsletter


It's about time. Suturing material is starting to pile up and panel beaters ate running out of jobs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

https://www.gov.za/speeches/preside...lopments-response-coronavirus-covid-19-1-feb#

President Cyril Ramaphosa will address the nation at 20h00 today, Monday 1 February 2021, on developments in relation to the country’s response to the Coronavirus pandemic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Rage festival: 2 Teens who tested positive for Covid-19 still attended the event*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2193879...ositive-for-covid-19-still-attended-the-event
1 Feb. 2021

"Two revellers, who attended the annual matric Rage festival in KwaZulu-Natal, had tested positive before the event, but still decided to attend.
Afterwards, 848 people at the event tested positive for Covid-19.

This is according to report released by the National Institute for Communicable Diseases (NICD)... "

  _[Un&#$#believable! They - or their parents - should be charged with something.]_

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

AND beer is OPEN !!!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 221092
> View attachment 221093
> View attachment 221094

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Hooked

The masses defied the law and took to the beaches. Shortly thereafter, the beach ban is lifted. Coincidence?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Stranger

It's a juggling act, I don't envy their position.

People get very upset when you take away what they believe is rightfully theirs, especially those that believe they have more rights than they have. When any party in power flexes it's muscles, there will be push back. Up until now your average South African has not had their backs against the wall. Coronavirus has changed all of that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Stranger

I am going off line now for a while

I just became a Granpapa

See ya.

Reactions: Winner 18


----------



## DavyH

Stranger said:


> I am going off line now for a while
> 
> I just became a Granpapa
> 
> See ya.



Congratulations to the happy parents! And the even happier parents' parents! Babies are so wonderful when you can just borrow them for a while.

Health, wealth and long life to Stranger III

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> I am going off line now for a while
> 
> I just became a Granpapa
> 
> See ya.[/QUOT
> *CONGRATULATIONS*  ... This is a whole new ballgame, and it's waaaaaay better than parenthood

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> I am going off line now for a while
> 
> I just became a Granpapa
> 
> See ya.



Well done Gran'Pa!!!!!

Now you can spoil the kids of the parents that gave you grey hair, so that they can get grey hair too! (and you can sit back and say: "I told you so...")

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Stranger said:


> I am going off line now for a while
> 
> I just became a Granpapa
> 
> See ya.


Congratulations @Stranger , and to the new parents as well!

Make sure you get the first word to be Grandpa!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> I am going off line now for a while
> 
> I just became a Granpapa
> 
> See ya.



congratulations !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa to get clarity on the reopening of schools*
Parliament’s Portfolio Committee on Basic Education will travel to a number of schools across the country this week to assess their readiness for the 2021 academic year.
The oversight visits will be conducted in key provinces including Gauteng, KwaZulu-Natal and Eastern Cape, with a key focus likely to be on the distribution of personal protective equipment and its availability to teachers and learners.
As part of the visits, the committee will also hold meetings with key stakeholders including the Department of Basic Education, senior and district officials, unions, school governing bodies, and the principals association.
In a gazette published last week, Basic education minister Angie Motshekga indicated that the return of students will be staggered, with private school pupils allowed to return to school two weeks earlier than their public school counterparts.
As a result,* private sector schools were allowed to return from Monday (1 February), while public sector schools are only set to reopen on 15 February*.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...a-to-get-clarity-on-the-reopening-of-schools/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> *South Africa to get clarity on the reopening of schools*
> Parliament’s Portfolio Committee on Basic Education will travel to a number of schools across the country this week to assess their readiness for the 2021 academic year.
> The oversight visits will be conducted in key provinces including Gauteng, KwaZulu-Natal and Eastern Cape, with a key focus likely to be on the distribution of personal protective equipment and its availability to teachers and learners.
> As part of the visits, the committee will also hold meetings with key stakeholders including the Department of Basic Education, senior and district officials, unions, school governing bodies, and the principals association.
> In a gazette published last week, Basic education minister Angie Motshekga indicated that the return of students will be staggered, with private school pupils allowed to return to school two weeks earlier than their public school counterparts.
> As a result,* private sector schools were allowed to return from Monday (1 February), while public sector schools are only set to reopen on 15 February*.
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...a-to-get-clarity-on-the-reopening-of-schools/



They must not start with their nonsense. They had 10 months to get PPE's to schools.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> I am going off line now for a while
> 
> I just became a Granpapa
> 
> See ya.



Congrats @Stranger!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Resistance

Stranger said:


> I am going off line now for a while
> 
> I just became a Granpapa
> 
> See ya.


Congrats. Now you should borrow a motor bike (one they've never seen before), put a ribbon on it and park it Infront of the parents door with a sign to my grandchild.
I bet you they'll flip

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## fbb1964

Have you played Corona World yet? It's the hot new online game from German public broadcasters ARD and ZDF where you play a nurse who has to go shopping while being assaulted by joggers, party people, preppers and highly contagious children. So what do you do? You stomp them to death, of course! Fun for all ages!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

fbb1964 said:


> Have you played Corona World yet? It's the hot new online game from German public broadcasters ARD and ZDF where you play a nurse who has to go shopping while being assaulted by joggers, party people, preppers and highly contagious children. So what do you do? You stomp them to death, of course! Fun for all ages!




He has some good points, and ... it's human nature to make light of stressful situations that we have little to no control over as a way of dealing with the stress(es) ... I can't knock the game, as I've played a few in my time, (Mario brothers being one that I'm sure most have played), where jumping on peoples heads kills them

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/y...ts-available-at-pharmacies-clinics-gps-2021-2
3 Feb. 2021


*South Africa’s Electronic Vaccination Data System (EVDS) is live.*
While currently aimed at healthcare workers, the platform will be used to allocate vaccines to everyone in SA. 
The four-step process requires prospective vaccinees to list their occupation, work address, and medical aid details.
Alongside hospitals and clinics listed as vaccination sites, pharmaceutical retailers Clicks and Dis-Chem feature prominently.
*You can access the registration platform at https://vaccine.enroll.health.gov.za.*

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Long-haul flights can operate during curfew – but passengers must provide proof of travel*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/i...rfew-but-travellers-must-provide-proof-2021-2
2 Feb. 2021


International flights can land in and depart from South Africa during the adjusted curfew times between 23:00 and 04:00.
Similarly, passengers are permitted to travel to and from airports, provided they can produce a valid boarding pass or a copy of the airline ticket as “proof of flight”.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*South African COVID-19 vaccines compared on price, efficacy, and delivery date*
Ramaphosa said they are sourcing vaccines from a number of suppliers, which include:

In addition to the 1 million Covishield doses, another 500,000 doses from the Serum Institute of India are expected to arrive later in February.
South Africa has secured 12 million doses from the global Covax facility, which has indicated that it will release approximately 2 million doses by March.
The country has also secured 9 million vaccine doses from Johnson & Johnson, commencing with delivery in the second quarter. Aspen will manufacture these vaccines in South Africa.
Pfizer has committed 20 million vaccine doses commencing with deliveries in the second quarter.

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...-and-delivery-date.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

What if this only is the start. What if this virus keeps mutating into different more severe strains for which the vaccines are ineffective and we sit for another 10year+ with it. Slowly depleting the world population?
Imagine 5years from now looking back and thinking this was child's play and we complained now but in 5 years we live in a Mad Max style apocalypse were survivors fight for water, food. 
A fresh start or the beginning of the end?
Fluit fluit my storie is uit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

You might be onto something there. It has long been predicted that it will not be a mechanical war that kills us off but a biological one and not necessarily against each other. We are such a stuffed up divided world as we are that humans are easy prey. Life as is, is easy for a lot of humans, others live in poverty and we as humans allow this mostly by turning the other cheek.

2 240 000 deaths in the space of a year.
*7,794,798,739 *current world population

If left unchecked, your scenario will be a reality

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> What if this only is the start. What if this virus keeps mutating into different more severe strains for which the vaccines are ineffective and we sit for another 10year+ with it. Slowly depleting the world population?
> Imagine 5years from now looking back and thinking this was child's play and we complained now but in 5 years we live in a Mad Max style apocalypse were survivors fight for water, food.
> A fresh start or the beginning of the end?
> Fluit fluit my storie is uit.



... and what if this is a blessing in disguise, an opportunity to create something better?

In my experience change is good, as it yanks us out of our respective comfort zones, and forces us to reassess the status quo 

Fluit fluit my storie is ook uit

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger

No blessing if there is loss of life. For every life lost there is a ripple affect across the whole aspect of life that that individual touched.

I hear what you say though and it would be a wonderful thing if it happens.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> View attachment 221230



Better still, don't throw* out*; throw *in* - the garbage can.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 221230


In the quest to keep humans safe we just created more pollutants.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## fbb1964

https://www.businesslive.co.za/bd/o...-a-lifestyle-ngo-than-potent-global-watchdog/

*The WHO more like a lifestyle NGO than potent global watchdog*
*The World Health Organisation spends more money on members’ travel costs than fighting infectious diseases*
21 January 2021 - 15:53 David Christianson






The Covid-19 crisis developed because the global health watchdog has become overly focused on lifestyle activism at the expense of its original mandate to fight infectious diseases. 

For the past 20 years the World Health Organisation (WHO) has been an institution searching for a role. Established immediately after World War 2 to fight the scourge of infectious diseases, it was able to bask in the glow of a mandate fulfilled when, in 1980, it declared that smallpox had been eradicated by vaccination (the last known case was identified in Somalia in 1977). Global health initiatives during this period also brought huge reductions in the prevalence of polio, leprosy, river blindness and yaws, though the campaign against malaria was a failure. 

While the WHO likes to claim credit for the elimination of smallpox, it has tended to exaggerate and misrepresent its role. It has never had a large budget and has never employed front-line health workers. The WHO’s job was to act as an information clearing house and to facilitate co-ordination, through diplomacy. So, the WHO never directly vaccinated a single child against smallpox. That was done by volunteers working for the UN Children’s Fund (Unicef) and national governments.

But few institutions go quietly into the night once their initial mission is accomplished. The WHO cast around for a new role, and under former Norwegian prime minister Gro Harlem Brundtland (1998-2003) it found one. Drawing its mandate from the 1978 Alma Ata Declaration (Kazakhstan) — which declared that health should be exclusively a governmental responsibility — the WHO turned its focus to advocating universal health cover and campaigning against “lifestyle” issues associated with noncommunicable ailments such as heart disease, diabetes and cancer.

Since 2000 the WHO has launched campaigns against smoking and (later) vaping, alcohol, sugary drinks and talking on cellphones while driving. It campaigned for children to “work less and play more”, for regular exercise, and suggested that people who work from home or sit in aircraft “shouldn’t sit too long in the same position”. In 2018 it declared that video game addiction is a “disease” Among its tips for coping with the coronavirus quarantine is the idea that people shouldn’t “watch too much news”.

Of course, universal health cover is a desirable objective. But realising such an ideal is the responsibility of governments and their societies. It adds no value to these endeavours to have the WHO lecturing from the sidelines. Yet this is a major preoccupation of the organisation. It was the biggest single item and accounted for a quarter of the WHO’s 2020/2021 budget ($1.36bn out of $4.84bn).

It has to be pointed out that most of the WHO’s money is not spent fighting either infectious or lifestyle diseases. It spends most of its core funding on itself. In 2017 the organisation’s travel expenses were leaked to Associated Press. The WHO had spent $200m on travel expenses that year, more than it spent to fight HIV/Aids, malaria and tuberculosis combined. With 7,000 staff, it spends five times more on air travel than Médecins Sans Frontières, with its 37,000 aid workers. In 2019, an audit found that more than half of all WHO staff travel claims were fraudulent, mostly because they had found spurious reasons for upgrading to business class.

The current WHO director-general, Ethiopia’s Tedros Ghebreyesus, owed his election in 2018 to campaigning by the Chinese government. This may explain his active collaboration in the initial Chinese cover-up of the outbreak. Chinese labs had sequenced the coronavirus genome in December 2019 and a local medical scientist, Dr Li Wenliang, had sought to warn colleagues of the outbreak. But Li was silenced by the government and the WHO did nothing more than tweet, two weeks later, that there “was no clear evidence of human-to-human transmission”.

It also chose to ignore Taiwanese warnings in December rather than arouse the ire of mainland China. It is not clear why the Chinese were so keen to cover up the outbreak, but the claim that it originated in an accident in a Wuhan laboratory which, among other things, carries out classified military projects, gained credibility recently with the publication of a US state department fact sheet suggesting this may well be the deeper reason.

Weeks were lost and the pandemic was already entrenched in several countries by the time Tedros declared a public health emergency of international concern on January 30. But at the same time he stated that the “WHO didn’t recommend limiting trade or movement”. Instead of sounding the alarm early, the WHO only declared a pandemic on March 11, far too late. Further bad advice, including opposition to wearing masks, showed an organisation palpably unable to perform what should be its core function.

From focusing on a relatively few infectious diseases in developing countries it now concerns itself, almost exclusively, with dictating people’s lifestyle choices. For example, by referring only to studies that highlight the severity of disease in cases where smokers did contract Covid-19, the WHO ignored numerous studies that found smokers are less likely to contract the disease in the first place.

The WHO presents itself as a sort of global super health ministry. But it is nothing of the sort. Its track record shows it be much more like an activist nongovernmental organisation than an organ of global governance. It fits more comfortably alongside such hard-core campaigners as Oxfam and Greenpeace than real global governance organisations such as the World Trade Organisation or the Bretton Woods institutions.

If the world is to be better prepared for future epidemics it requires a root and branch transformation of the WHO. Some, including Brundtland (who still enjoys employment at WHO subsidiary the Global Preparedness Monitoring Board) have suggested more resources should be thrown at the organisation. But until it cleans up its act and is given a renewed infectious disease mandate by its stakeholder countries, that would simply be a waste.

_• Christianson, a freelance writer, has been a political scientist, NGO researcher and development banker. He entered business journalism in 1997 and was Diageo African Business Writer of the Year in 2006._

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Stranger said:


> You might be onto something there. It has long been predicted that it will not be a mechanical war that kills us off but a biological one and not necessarily against each other. We are such a stuffed up divided world as we are that humans are easy prey. Life as is, is easy for a lot of humans, others live in poverty and we as humans allow this mostly by turning the other cheek.
> 
> 2 240 000 deaths in the space of a year.
> *7,794,798,739 *current world population
> 
> If left unchecked, your scenario will be a reality


7794798739 divided by 2240000 =3479.8 years to get us extinct , luckily I'll be long gone by then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> 7794798739 divided by 2240000 =3479.8 years to get us extinct , luckily I'll be long gone by then.


Forgot to work in woldwide births per anum ...140 million per year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*Doctors may administer Ivermectin in urgent cases before given approval, says court*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/do...urgent-cases-before-given-approval-says-court
3 Feb. 2021

"The Gauteng High Court has issued an order in agreement with the South African Health Products Regulations Authority (SAHPRA) to allow doctors to administer Ivermectin as a treatment for COVID-19 in urgent cases, despite it not yet being registered for human use in South Africa.

According to the Control of Medicine and Related Middle Act, a section 21 application must be directed by medical practitioners to SAHPRA to prescribe medicine that is not registered in South Africa for human use.

Doctors may begin ivermectin treatment as soon as they submit an article 21 application and do not need to wait for the outcome of the application to administer the drug. This is allowed only in cases where doctors deem urgent access to Ivermectin for a patient is needed, the court conceded on Tuesday [February 2].

The court order also rules that any person may qualify for access to Ivermectin and that medical practitioners may apply for access to Ivermectin.

One question the court order does not answer is whether SAHPRA may prevent doctors from using this medication if they do not receive permission from the regulatory authority, as is the current rule.

This court order comes after AfriForum and other parties heavily pushed for Ivermectin to be granted urgent use approval ... "

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Just for interest's sake
*Free fibre speed upgrades and price cuts from Openserve*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...uts-from-openserve.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Greyhound *is the latest household name to close operations in South Africa as the Covid-19 pandemic and weak economy takes its toll.
According to the group’s website, Greyhound was the first luxury coach operator to start an intercity scheduled service in South Africa as far back as 1984. The group said it now carries more than 14 million passengers a year over a distance of over 25 million km.

The company thanked customers for 37 years of support and apologised for the inconvenience caused by the disruption.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...-africa-after-37-years/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Just for interest's sake
> *Free fibre speed upgrades and price cuts from Openserve*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...uts-from-openserve.html?utm_source=newsletter


We are still paying way too much money for data in this country

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Hooked

*Ivermectin trials to kick off soon*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/ivermectin-trials-to-kick-off-soon
4 Feb. 2021

"Threee trials testing Ivermectin may begin soon, said the South African Health Products Regulatory Authority (SAHPRA).

According to SAHPRA CEO, Dr Boitumelo Semete-Makokotela the clinical trials from the University of Stellenbosch, University of the Free State and Wits will begin soon and are predicted to shed light on the benefits of Ivermectin, which has been hailed as a “COVID-19 cure” but have not been officially tested to SAHPRA’s satisfaction... "

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*US lifts travel ban for South African agriculture workers*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/us-lifts-travel-ban-for-south-african-agriculture-workers
4 Feb. 2021

"The US State Department has conditionally changed its travel ban rules for workers from high-risk COVID-19 countries such as South Africa. This applies to those who meet critical skills requirements for the US agricultural sector.

The exemption applies specifically to those in the H-2 visa program, which the department has deemed essential to the US economy and its food security. The H-2 visa permits US employers to hire foreign workers to come to the country and work temporarily in the agricultural and non-agricultural sectors as there is a predicted shortage of domestic labour.

“Therefore, we intend to continue processing H-2 applications for individuals who provide temporary labour or services essential to the United States food supply chain, as permitted by post resources and local government restrictions,” it said.

The department specifically mentioned requiring skills such as:

Seafood processors
Fish cutters
Salmon roe technicians
Farm equipment mechanics
Farm labourers
Those who apply for the visa will be considered an exception during their interviews... "

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis

First time live Test cricket has been on free to air TV in England since 2005, watching England against India i am like a pig in s**t!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

*Teen awakens from coma after 10 months with no awareness of Covid – after testing positive twice*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/te...ve-twice-c98aaa7b-f9e5-44a5-afe5-fd4b383a98ac

"Due to a traumatic brain injury sustained on March 1 last year, the 19-year-old Joseph Flavill woke up from a coma after 10 months without having any knowledge of the devastation the virus has caused worldwide, StaffordshireLive reported.

Joseph is also not aware that he has tested positive for Covid-19 twice while in hospital – the second time after he had been moved to a centre which provides neurological, physical and cognitive rehabilitation.

He got hit by a car while crossing the road in his hometown of Staffordshire three weeks before the UK went into lockdown. His family is now able to communicate with him through FaceTime, but discussing the Covid-19 pandemic is not a priority for them at the moment.

Sally Flavill Smith, Joseph’s aunt, said: “We don’t know how much he understands as his accident was before the first lockdown. How do you explain the pandemic to someone who has been in a coma?”

She also told the Guardian: “We don’t really have the time to go into the pandemic hugely — it just doesn’t feel real does it? When he can actually have the face-to-face contact, that will be the opportunity to actually try to explain to him what has happened.

"A brain injury is very much the unknown, so we haven't been given an idea of what to expect really."

His mother was allowed to spend time with him on his 19th birthday, but she had to stay socially distanced.

In May last year, Joseph was due to attend Buckingham Palace to receive his Gold Duke of Edinburgh Award. His life was full of sport – hockey, cricket, surfing and skiing – and he had a passion for music while completing his final year of his A-levels.

Now, the teenager is making progress after opening his eyes. In the last few weeks, he has started moving limbs when he is told to do so. He is engaging with family and friends through blinking and smiling, it was reported on Josephsjourney. Flavill-Smith said: "At first his eyes were open but he wasn't responding to anything, but over the last few weeks he's taken amazing steps. "He's really trying to engage and blinks and smiles. He's raising his limbs on instruction. He's making really good progress. We've got to try to remain positive.’’

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Organisers of ’super spreader’ events could face legal action*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...l-action-32c0132f-e6c9-4eca-a92e-20c5f6180b82

"DURBAN: Organisers of events which later turn out to be ’’super spreaders’’ of Covid-19 could face legal action.

Using the Ballito Rage Festival as an example, where two people knew that they had tested positive for the coronavirus, Mthokozisi Maphumulo, associate and litigation attorney at Adams and Adams, said it then becomes relevant to look at whether there may be any legal recourse for the victims against the organisers.

He explained that each matter is decided upon its unique facts, and there is no blanket approach for the cases.

"Equally important, consolidation of court cases stemming from the same super spreader event is possible. Victims of Covid-19 who contracted the virus at these events may have delictual claims against the responsible organisers and/or relevant stakeholders.

’’The success of each case is bound upon its unique facts. The victim will have to prove, on the balance of prevalance, that the wrongful and negligent conduct of the organisers caused him or her harm – health wise and/or monetary wise," he said.

Maphumulo explained that the requirements listed have well established legal principles and tests applicable in proving them.

He said one of the major stumbling blocks in potential legal action relating to Covid-19 has been the inability to trace how the person contracted the infection, given the nature of the virus.

"This makes it almost impossible to prove the factual causal link," he said.

He said in cases of super-spreader events, however, the situation may be slightly more favourable to the victims, and the victims may be able to prove the link with less difficulty.

"In this regard, the victim may use circumstantial evidence and prove the link on the balance of prevalence. The circumstantial evidence in this instance would consider all the relevant facts and factors such as the cautionary steps employed by the organisers and whether they were in line with the Covid-19 regulations and protocols, such as floor markings, social distancing, the number of people at the venue, compliance officers for events where alcohol was served, temperature checks at the entrance and whether necessary enquiries were made to find out if the attendees were positive or had had close contact with the infected person," he said.

Maphumulo said, furthermore, with the contact tracing showing the number of attendees who got infected, this could be part of the circumstantial evidence – the more attendees testing positive, the easier it became for the victims to prove the link.

"These are some of the factors for consideration and the facts of the case will dictate whether there is a need for additional factors.

’’Lastly, in some cases it may not be justifiable to legally hold organisers solely responsible and, therefore, the victim may need to ‘shoulder’ some blame and, thus, the blameworthiness will be apportioned, accordingly," he said.

He added that whilst the conduct of the organisers may attract criminal proceedings in line with the Covid regulations, and thus be required to pay fines or face imprisonment, the victims may be able to claim for damages from them.

The possible heads of damages claimable include: past and future medical expenses; general damages; past and/or future loss of earnings or earning capacity.

The applicable head of damages in each case will be informed by the merits of the matter. There may also be claims for loss of support, where appropriate.

Maphumulo said the festive season may have passed, but the legal action may haunt the responsible organisers of super spreader events.

He said these events did contribute heavily to the spread of the virus, culminating in the second wave and the subsequent stricter restrictions.

“These cases, if brought forward, will probably become litigious and therefore may take long to finalise. In some instances, the parties may agree to settle, and this helps shorten the duration of litigation and lessen the legal costs involved.

’’Also, litigation is naturally costly, and most victims may be unable to afford to litigate. To this effect, it is pivotal to enquire as to the options available to fund litigation, especially for those who cannot afford litigation.

’’Further, the compensation amount will be bound upon the facts of the matter. Those who genuinely believe they may have legal cases must take the necessary steps timeously,” Maphumulo concluded."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> *Teen awakens from coma after 10 months with no awareness of Covid – after testing positive twice*
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/te...ve-twice-c98aaa7b-f9e5-44a5-afe5-fd4b383a98ac
> 
> "Due to a traumatic brain injury sustained on March 1 last year, the 19-year-old Joseph Flavill woke up from a coma after 10 months without having any knowledge of the devastation the virus has caused worldwide, StaffordshireLive reported.
> 
> Joseph is also not aware that he has tested positive for Covid-19 twice while in hospital – the second time after he had been moved to a centre which provides neurological, physical and cognitive rehabilitation.
> 
> He got hit by a car while crossing the road in his hometown of Staffordshire three weeks before the UK went into lockdown. His family is now able to communicate with him through FaceTime, but discussing the Covid-19 pandemic is not a priority for them at the moment.
> 
> Sally Flavill Smith, Joseph’s aunt, said: “We don’t know how much he understands as his accident was before the first lockdown. How do you explain the pandemic to someone who has been in a coma?”
> 
> She also told the Guardian: “We don’t really have the time to go into the pandemic hugely — it just doesn’t feel real does it? When he can actually have the face-to-face contact, that will be the opportunity to actually try to explain to him what has happened.
> 
> "A brain injury is very much the unknown, so we haven't been given an idea of what to expect really."
> 
> His mother was allowed to spend time with him on his 19th birthday, but she had to stay socially distanced.
> 
> In May last year, Joseph was due to attend Buckingham Palace to receive his Gold Duke of Edinburgh Award. His life was full of sport – hockey, cricket, surfing and skiing – and he had a passion for music while completing his final year of his A-levels.
> 
> Now, the teenager is making progress after opening his eyes. In the last few weeks, he has started moving limbs when he is told to do so. He is engaging with family and friends through blinking and smiling, it was reported on Josephsjourney. Flavill-Smith said: "At first his eyes were open but he wasn't responding to anything, but over the last few weeks he's taken amazing steps. "He's really trying to engage and blinks and smiles. He's raising his limbs on instruction. He's making really good progress. We've got to try to remain positive.’’


I wouldn't want to be in his shoes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

*Another liquor sales ban 'not inconceivable' - Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma*
https://www.news24.com/fin24/econom...inconceivable-nkosazana-dlamini-zuma-20210204
4 Feb. 2021

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> *Another liquor sales ban 'not inconceivable' - Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma*
> https://www.news24.com/fin24/econom...inconceivable-nkosazana-dlamini-zuma-20210204
> 4 Feb. 2021
> 
> View attachment 221496


I'd say it's even recommended since all the patients seen yesterday after midnight were intoxicated

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Food prices city by city [town] - but their shopping list is way too long for my budget at the moment...

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> First time live Test cricket has been on free to air TV in England since 2005, watching England against India i am like a pig in s**t!!!!


Joe Root hits 20th 100 in his 100th Test Match, a true great!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> Food prices city by city [town] - but their shopping list is way too long for my budget at the moment...



I don't understand this table without a time period. I can honestly eat 6 kg of green pepper in 3 months, but 50 loaves of bread? And 2kg of red meat is like 4 steaks which is one month of red meat for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Feliks Karp said:


> I don't understand this table without a time period. I can honestly eat 6 kg of green pepper in 3 months, but 50 loaves of bread? And 2kg of red meat is like 4 steaks which is one month of red meat for me.



''The January 2021 index shows that a food basket consisting of 44 prioritised food items has increased marginally by 1.2% – or R49 – since December 2020. However, price increases have been sharper – around 5.1% or almost R200 more in the basket – since the index was restructured in September 2020.''

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Pay back the money:* Over R26 million is being recouped from companies that overcharged for personal protective equipment related to the Covid-19 outbreak. Twenty companies linked to PPE contracts in Gauteng are being forced to pay back the money, following investigations. Contracts were terminated and deemed illegal, after it was found that the Gauteng government paid more than they should have for the items. [ENCA]

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> *Pay back the money:* Over R26 million is being recouped from companies that overcharged for personal protective equipment related to the Covid-19 outbreak. Twenty companies linked to PPE contracts in Gauteng are being forced to pay back the money, following investigations. Contracts were terminated and deemed illegal, after it was found that the Gauteng government paid more than they should have for the items. [ENCA]


It's a drop in the 2 billion Rands Ocean spent on PPE but it's a good start.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> I'd say it's even recommended since all the patients seen yesterday after midnight were intoxicated



*ZERO-TOLERANCE DRUNK DRIVING LAW TO COME INTO EFFECT IN JUNE*
https://www.womenonwheels.co.za/news/zero-tolerance-drunk-driving-law-to-come-into-effect-in-june
5 Feb. 2021

"According to News24, Transport minister Fikile Mbalula says the National Road Traffic Amendment Act, which will be in force by June 2021, will totally prohibit the use and consumption of alcohol by all motor vehicle operators on South African public roads..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Adephi

The wave is over. There's mos no more Covid. Bloody idiots.

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...reporter-during-an-anti-mask-protest-20210206

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

An interesting video on the history of mRNA vaccines.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

Some good news. Vaaldam over 90% full and climbing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Bad news
https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...cination-campaign-government-turns-to-plan-b/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Bad news
> https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/art...cination-campaign-government-turns-to-plan-b/



Theyare currently discussing it.

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...vid-19-in-south-africa-and-the-world-20200312

Does not sound good for us.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

vaccine rollout put on hold
https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics/astrazeneca-covid-19-vaccine-rollout-put-on-hold-a050e2a5-e0ed-4fe4-8a6f-0f9f4f12ceb7

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> vaccine rollout put on hold
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...-on-hold-a050e2a5-e0ed-4fe4-8a6f-0f9f4f12ceb7



I'm so over this.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru

From yesterday’s presentation to the minister of health 
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## vicTor

geez, so the first 100K people will be the guinea pigs ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

*Govt quietly made not wearing a mask a direct criminal act*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/n...l-offence-after-reluctant-rules-update-2021-2


Stepping into public without a mask on became a directly criminal offence in South Africa on 1 February.
Previously, a law enforcement official had to issue an instruction to put on a mask, and be ignored, for criminal sanctions to kick in.
The change came in a subtle update to lockdown rules – and went unannounced.
"As of 1 February, failing to wear a mask in public is a direct criminal offence in South Africa, which could come with up to six months in jail...

Yet the change was through such a subtle update to disaster regulations that it went unnoticed, and it went unannounced until Dlamini Zuma filed an affidavit to argue that a restriction on the sale of alcohol had been necessary...

On 1 February, Dlamini Zuma published an 8-page update to lockdown rules that reopened beaches, lifted the prohibition on alcohol, and adjusted curfew slightly. It also contained just a few characters that, while not actually mentioning masks, changed their legal status.






Regulation 34(2), or failure to comply with an instruction to put on a mask, remains a criminal offence. But added to that was regulation 34(3), which holds that nobody may be on public transport, enter any premises "used by the public to obtain goods or services", or "be in any public open space".

Up to that point, 34(3) had no sanction attached to it, and the effect was to criminalise not having a face covering..."

Reactions: Informative 6 | Useful 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*City Power paid R3,450 for a small bottle of sanitiser which costs R30*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...costs-r30-sun-1700.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> Some good news. Vaaldam over 90% full and climbing!
> 
> View attachment 221650

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Managed to wrangle Calciferol finally, didn't even have to do anything dodgy. It's the one thing this apocalypse has been denying me and haven't been feeling great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Feliks Karp said:


> Managed to wrangle Calciferol finally, didn't even have to do anything dodgy. It's the one thing this apocalypse has been denying me and haven't been feeling great.



You need to spend more time in the sun  ... South Africans very rarely suffer from S.A.D. / Vitamin D deficiencies

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

This may help a bit
https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...-before-youre-21-heres-what-you-need-to-know/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Published on FB 8 Feb. 2021

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> This may help a bit
> https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...-before-youre-21-heres-what-you-need-to-know/


Should have changed it to 21 ages ago!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Room Fogger

Grand Guru said:


> This may help a bit
> https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...-before-youre-21-heres-what-you-need-to-know/


All fine and dandy, you are already not allowed to drink before 18, or drive if over the legal limit, soon to be 0%, don’t dare drink cough mixture before you drive, rather cough over officer, going to love seeing someone with bronchitis trying to take a breathalyzer test, yet the booze is available.

There is nothing wrong with the laws, it’s the enforcement and education that is the problem. I sometimes think these guys just make laws for the sake of making laws and seeing their names on it. But I do agree that especially binge drinking is a problem, but I can’t judge as I was chief buyer as I was the tallest for most garage parties, 6’1 since standard 6.

I exposed my sons from a young age, 10 plus to “proe” if they wanted to, one drinks nothing and other used to have a 1/2 tot bourbon with coke with me sometimes while I still did had something before my neural event. Take the mystery away, then no need for them to experiment. Same with driving, I did it a 16, F250 to deliver straw for friends horses, or “boom sticks”. If they know it and grow up around it, know how to operate and safe use, no mystery, no behind the back experiments. I started “booming” at age 5, my sons the same. Big difference I trust my son behind me now as backup, won’t allow a lot of other people behind me in any situation.

Laws don’t change behavior, example and training far bigger impact. Proof is in telling a 3 year old don’t do that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Room Fogger said:


> All fine and dandy, you are already not allowed to drink before 18, or drive if over the legal limit, soon to be 0%, don’t dare drink cough mixture before you drive, rather cough over officer, going to love seeing someone with bronchitis trying to take a breathalyzer test, yet the booze is available.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the laws, it’s the enforcement and education that is the problem. I sometimes think these guys just make laws for the sake of making laws and seeing their names on it. But I do agree that especially binge drinking is a problem, but I can’t judge as I was chief buyer as I was the tallest for most garage parties, 6’1 since standard 6.
> 
> I exposed my sons from a young age, 10 plus to “proe” if they wanted to, one drinks nothing and other used to have a 1/2 tot bourbon with coke with me sometimes while I still did had something before my neural event. Take the mystery away, then no need for them to experiment. Same with driving, I did it a 16, F250 to deliver straw for friends horses, or “boom sticks”. If they know it and grow up around it, know how to operate and safe use, no mystery, no behind the back experiments. I started “booming” at age 5, my sons the same. Big difference I trust my son behind me now as backup, won’t allow a lot of other people behind me in any situation.
> 
> Laws don’t change behavior, example and training far bigger impact. Proof is in telling a 3 year old don’t do that.


Laws are part of the arsenal to combat the alcohol issue... I'm sure this announcement will trigger a massive debate within the society and hopefully raise awareness about the ravages of substance misuse in general

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] - problems with server ?

*What happened?*
The web server is not returning a connection. As a result, the web page is not displaying.

*What can I do?*
*If you are a visitor of this website:*
Please try again in a few minutes.

*If you are the owner of this website:*
Contact your hosting provider letting them know your web server is not responding. Additional troubleshooting information.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] - problems with server ?
> 
> *What happened?*
> The web server is not returning a connection. As a result, the web page is not displaying.
> 
> *What can I do?*
> *If you are a visitor of this website:*
> Please try again in a few minutes.
> 
> *If you are the owner of this website:*
> Contact your hosting provider letting them know your web server is not responding. Additional troubleshooting information.



Yip, I have also been getting intermittent faults this morning.

The technical Team is looking into it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Suspended Eskom managers back at work in top positions*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...k-in-top-positions.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You need to spend more time in the sun  ... South Africans very rarely suffer from S.A.D. / Vitamin D deficiencies



Kind of a fallacy, in fact majority of South Africans have darker skin pigments and darker skin actually suffers the most from Vitamin D deficiency. Then there is the factor of how some people simply don't metabolise it as well due to auto-immune issues and diet. Sunscreen messes with Vitamin D production too, so the weighing of risk of skin cancer versus a supplement to me is an easy one. Most people don't know that they are deficient because the idea is that a deficiency makes you depressed when it in fact messes with so much more and is not routinely screened.

13-15% of the world's population suffers from extreme vitamin D deficiency not just our pale cousins in the snow and long nights

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Feliks Karp said:


> Kind of a fallacy, in fact majority of South Africans have darker skin pigments and darker skin actually suffers the most from Vitamin D deficiency. Then there is the factor of how some people simply don't metabolise it as well due to auto-immune issues and diet. Sunscreen messes with Vitamin D production too, so the weighing of risk of skin cancer versus a supplement to me is an easy one. Most people don't know that they are deficient because the idea is that a deficiency makes you depressed when it in fact messes with so much more and is not routinely screened.
> 
> 13-15% of the world's population suffers from extreme vitamin D deficiency not just our pale cousins in the snow and long nights



I'll have to go do some more research, as my current understanding is that we need to be *very careful* supplementing the fat soluble vitamins, (_A, D, E, and K_), as one can easily overdose on them, and ... they are all toxic to us in this state, (_hypervitaminosis_).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'll have to go do some more research, as my current understanding is that we need to be *very careful* supplementing the fat soluble vitamins, (_A, D, E, and K_), as one can easily overdose on them, and ... they are all toxic to us in this state, (_hypervitaminosis_).



Hence why Calciferol is prescription only and why you have to get a blood test screening by a proper lab to see what's cooking. I have olive skin and I'm active outside. It's long been seen as a precursor to type II diabetes, when I was diagnosed I had almost no vitamin D, since I supplemented and changed my diet, I've been medication free with an Hb1ac of 4.6% for 5 years now and officially free of diabetes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Feliks Karp said:


> Hence why Calciferol is prescription only and why you have to get a blood test screening by a proper lab to see what's cooking. I have olive skin and I'm active outside. It's long been seen as a precursor to type II diabetes, when I was diagnosed I had almost no vitamin D, since I supplemented and changed my diet, I've been medication free with an Hb1ac of 4.6% for 5 years now and officially free of diabetes.



Glad to hear you're doing this properly, as apposed most peoples take on *ALL vitamins ... *which is pretty much a case of picking up a few boxes of the cheapest on the shelf multi vitamins and then shoving 'em down their gullets as and when the whim takes them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Here we go again 
https://ewn.co.za/2021/02/10/mkhize-expects-phase-1-of-covid-19-vaccine-rollout-to-begin-next-week

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*Government extends South Africa’s state of disaster by another month*
Staff Writer11 February 2021
 
  
Cabinet has announced the extension of South Africa’s national state of disaster by a further month.

In a statement on it latest decisions published on Wednesday (10 February), cabinet said that the state of disaster will now continue until 15 March 2021.

The extension is expected to be officially gazetted Cooperative Governance and Traditional Affairs (Cogta) minister Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma in the coming days.

The latest extension is notable as it will be a full year since the state of disaster was introduced for the country in March 2020.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Do you like statistics /data /information ?
https://ourworldindata.org/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

Because science..

https://www.ladbible.com/news/lates...worse-than-mens-according-to-science-20210209

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger

If you think things could not get worse

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...ge-of-hrt-medications-and-contraceptive-pills

SA has now ran out. If your SO has PMS she may kill you, if she does not get her HRT, you will kill yourself.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

Reminder... 1 hour to go before the men's pharmacies close for the weekend. And it's going to be a hot one.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

JOKE OF THE DAY
*South Africa to get new ‘post-apartheid’ smart cities and upgraded highways: Ramaphosa*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tec...ded-highways-ramaphosa/?utm_source=newsletter
Kannie eers rdp huisies behoorlik bou nie , wat nog van 'n stad - miskien 'n stat, nie stad

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*The gas discoveries off South Africa’s coast could be ‘game changers’*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...f-south-africas-coast-could-be-game-changers/
If it doesn't get squandered...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> View attachment 222376



I can so see this doing the rounds on social media shortly, with the heading; 
"*Forward to 65536 friends before midnight, else your nether region will develop an itch, whilst your fingers change into fishhooks*"

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru

A cool video that shows the plate tectonics effect over the last billion years.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> JOKE OF THE DAY
> *South Africa to get new ‘post-apartheid’ smart cities and upgraded highways: Ramaphosa*
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/tec...ded-highways-ramaphosa/?utm_source=newsletter
> Kannie eers rdp huisies behoorlik bou nie , wat nog van 'n stad - miskien 'n stat, nie stad


Probably just want to give the tender to his other son who didn't get the PPE tender!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*Study finds high COVID-19 antibody count among South Africans*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/study-finds-high-covid-19-antibody-count-among-south-africans
14 Feb. 2021

"A new study by the National Blood Service (NBS) into COVID-19 presence in donated blood estimates that more than half the population has had COVID-19.

The study didn’t examine blood from every province. Rather between January 7 – 25, some 4 858 blood donors were tested for antibodies to the virus that causes Covid-19. These antibodies are only present in those who have been infected, even if they didn’t know it.

The tests were done in four provinces: 1457 in the Eastern Cape, 463 in the Northern Cape; 831 in the Free State; and 2107 in KwaZulu-Natal. Extrapolating their results to the whole population, the researchers estimated that 63% of people in the Eastern Cape have been infected since the epidemic started, 32% in the Northern Cape, 46% in the Free State and 52% in KwaZulu-Natal.

In addition to the provinces, the study also identified the different infection rates between races. This is because race is the shorthand most studies use in South Africa to identity socio-economic differences as a result of our racist history.

The study found that in the places where they tested, black people were three times (in the Northern Cape) and five times (KwaZulu-Natal) more likely to have antibodies than white people.

“Our study demonstrates substantial differences in dissemination of SARS-CoV-2 infection between different race groups, most likely explained by historically-based differences in socio-economic status and housing conditions,” the researchers wrote.

It was noted that this small selection is not exactly representative of the country.

“It seems plausible that these estimates are reasonably generalisable to actual population level anti-SARS-CoV-2 seroprevalence, but should be further verified,” they said."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO

The *rand* was introduced as South Africa’s currency on 14 February 1961 which means it is celebrating its *60th anniversary* today.

A Decimal Coinage Commission was established in 1956 to look at South Africa’s currency and 8 August 1958 it recommended replacing the British Pound with a new currency named “rand.”

The rand officially replaced Pound Sterling as legal tender and pounds on 14 February 1961 and pounds, shillings, and pence were replaced by rands and cents.

To inform the public about the new currency, the government introduced a mascot called Daan Desimaal who was accompanied by a radio jingle.

The change in currency happened just three months before South Africa declared itself a republic and left the Commonwealth of Nations on 31 May 1961.





https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...s-paid-for-coffee-bread-and-beer-in-1961.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> The *rand* was introduced as South Africa’s currency on 14 February 1961 which means it is celebrating its *60th anniversary* today.
> 
> A Decimal Coinage Commission was established in 1956 to look at South Africa’s currency and 8 August 1958 it recommended replacing the British Pound with a new currency named “rand.”
> 
> The rand officially replaced Pound Sterling as legal tender and pounds on 14 February 1961 and pounds, shillings, and pence were replaced by rands and cents.
> 
> To inform the public about the new currency, the government introduced a mascot called Daan Desimaal who was accompanied by a radio jingle.
> 
> The change in currency happened just three months before South Africa declared itself a republic and left the Commonwealth of Nations on 31 May 1961.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...s-paid-for-coffee-bread-and-beer-in-1961.html


It has become cheaper to buy a beer these days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> The *rand* was introduced as South Africa’s currency on 14 February 1961 which means it is celebrating its *60th anniversary* today.
> 
> A Decimal Coinage Commission was established in 1956 to look at South Africa’s currency and 8 August 1958 it recommended replacing the British Pound with a new currency named “rand.”
> 
> The rand officially replaced Pound Sterling as legal tender and pounds on 14 February 1961 and pounds, shillings, and pence were replaced by rands and cents.
> 
> To inform the public about the new currency, the government introduced a mascot called Daan Desimaal who was accompanied by a radio jingle.
> 
> The change in currency happened just three months before South Africa declared itself a republic and left the Commonwealth of Nations on 31 May 1961.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...s-paid-for-coffee-bread-and-beer-in-1961.html



Quite frankly I find grocery prices absolutely appalling. I come home with just a few items which cost me R300! 

I remember when I was growing up we often had roast leg of lamb on a Sunday. Those were the days!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

The new Ikea Collection

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## fbb1964



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

Spotted these parents after dropping their kids off for the first day back at school

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> Quite frankly I find grocery prices absolutely appalling. I come home with just a few items which cost me R300!
> 
> I remember when I was growing up we often had roast leg of lamb on a Sunday. Those were the days!!


Sheep lives matter ok! They eat, they love, they vote, they matter!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 222657
> 
> 
> View attachment 222658



That's what the numbers were in November last year.

Quiet before the storm?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*FlySafair may bill you R100,000 – and ban you for life – if you refuse to wear a mask*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/f...-for-life-if-you-refuse-to-wear-a-mask-2021-2
15 Feb. 2021


Low-cost carrier, FlySafair, confirms that passengers who refuse to comply with mandatory face mask laws are discretely handed a warning card.
This card details the consequences for continuous refusal, which includes arrest and being added to the “no-fly” list.
It also states that the plane’s captain may decide to divert the flight and, if that happens, the offending passenger will be slapped with a R100,000 bill to cover the cost of wasted fuel and admin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> That's what the numbers were in November last year.
> 
> Quiet before the storm?


Yes we are at the end of the second wave. We're launching the vaccination campaign this side tomorrow

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Yes we are at the end of the second wave. We're launching the vaccination campaign this side tomorrow



That's great news.

At least something is starting to happen. We still don't know if we qualify for the first phase. And all our collection depots registered as vaccination sites and no word yet. I can see this is being used as a vote scoring tactic by politicians.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> That's great news.
> 
> At least something is starting to happen. We still don't know if we qualify for the first phase. And all our collection depots registered as vaccination sites and no word yet. I can see this is being used as a vote scoring tactic by politicians.


Healthcare workers are divided into categories (4) depending on where you work and what you do. You are definitely part of phase 1 but probably in the last category as you don't have contact with patients (if my guess is right).

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Healthcare workers are divided into categories (4) depending on where you work and what you do. You are definitely part of phase 1 but probably in the last category as you don't have contact with patients (if my guess is right).



Spent my first 5 years working with patients. Never again.

Our CEO sent an e-mail that he whole company qualify. But yesterday they said they are still waiting for confirmation. Initially they wanted to do a mass vaccination for the whole company but government didn't want that. It just would have made the admin and logistics so much easier for everybody.

But I'm in no rush. It's the staff that uses public transport that I'm worried about. 7 out of 12 on my shift alone got it and they all uses taxis and busses.

I'm just glad something is happening. Even if it's at an African pace. Every shot is one less channel of transmission.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## fbb1964



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Eskom will increase electricity tariffs by 15.63% on 1 April 2021*, the power utility has confirmed to MyBroadband.

This follows the power utility and the National Energy Regulator of South Africa (Nersa) reaching an agreement on Eskom’s allowable revenue for the 2021/2022 financial year.

The settlement was confirmed in a court order handed down by Justice Joseph Raulinga on 15 February.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/ener...-prices-by-over-15.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Finally some *"good"* news:
https://www.newscientist.com/articl...have-merged-into-heavily-mutated-coronavirus/

SARS 2 first recombination! Hey how's that vaccination roll out going friends.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Feliks Karp said:


> Finally some *"good"* news:
> https://www.newscientist.com/articl...have-merged-into-heavily-mutated-coronavirus/
> 
> SARS 2 first recombination! Hey how's that vaccination roll out going friends.


This is really worrisome. The virus is much quicker than us

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> This is really worrisome. The virus is much quicker than us



SARS is much less transmissable than Sars-Cov-2. But its also more lethal. Will hope they find out how this merged form will react very quick.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

*Experts suggest sugar tax be increased*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/experts-suggest-sugar-tax-be-increased
17 Feb. 2021

"The soft drinks and beverage industry will soon be forced to clearly indicate the fat, salt and sugar composition of products on the front of its packaging. Experts have also suggested that an increase in sugar tax – the current suggestion is to push it from 10% to 20% – will improve health outcomes and boost revenue collection.

The proposal was made just as the Minister of Finance Tito Mboweni is due to make his 2021 Budget Speech next week.

According to experts – as reported by SABC News – a further increase in taxes on sugary beverages will not only cause a reduction in diseases such as diabetes, but will also support the country’s ever-increasing tax collection shortfall.

According to Karen Hofman, who is the Director of the South African Medical Research Centre for Health Economics and Decision Science (SAMRC), a 20% tax increase on sugary beverages will help reduce comorbidities, which have led to increased COVID-19-related deaths among the population.

The government currently projects a R300-million shortfall in revenue in 2021’s budget. Experts, however, believe that a significant shortfall of R250-billion can still be recovered, *as sin tax was lost during lockdown when alcohol and tobacco sales were banned.*

*“Of the alcohol, tobacco, and sugary beverages – those taxes in total comprise 3.5% of government revenue. The government is going to be collecting substantially less of what that they had anticipated,” said Director of Research at the University of Cape Town, Corne van Walbeek. “The main reason for that is because of the ban on cigarette sales during 2020 for 20 weeks and the three different bans on the sale of alcohol during that same time period.” [my highlights]
*

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

And guess where the govt. will be looking for more sin tax? Stock up on vape stuff now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

*Eskom to increase electricity tariffs by over 15%*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/eskom-to-increase-electricity-tariffs-by-over-15
17 Feb. 2021

"... Eskom has announced it will increase electricity tariffs by 15.63% from April 1, 2021..."

[Which means that the prices of everything will go up. Another reason to stock up now.]

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> And guess where the govt. will be looking for more sin tax? Stock up on vape stuff now!



Time to start DIY again?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Stock on nicotine. I have 200ml of 100mg/ml in my fridge. Not sure what it’s life span is though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## fbb1964

Grand Guru said:


> Stock on nicotine. I have 200ml of 100mg/ml in my fridge. Not sure what it’s life span is though.


We face similar dramas here with this AU nicotine ban still hanging in the air for now. My nicotine is all in the freezer itself set on extra cold as I've been advised it's the best way to store it. My understanding is it can be stored for two years in freezer storage but it could be wrong?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## fbb1964

Hooked said:


> View attachment 222825


I agree @Hooked it's well said..

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance

fbb1964 said:


> We face similar dramas here with this AU nicotine ban still hanging in the air for now. My nicotine is all in the freezer itself set on extra cold as I've been advised it's the best way to store it. My understanding is it can be stored for two years in freezer storage but it could be wrong?


Can attest that it lasts at least 18 months at -20 something. Buy a litre at a time and keep it between the chops. Not a hint of ageing noted.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*How to track how many Covid-19 cases are in your neighbourhood*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/h...vid-19-cases-are-in-your-neighbourhood-2021-2
18 Feb. 2021

"South Africans can now see how many Covid-19 cases have been recorded in their neighbourhoods via a digital dashboard developed by the National Institute for Communicable Diseases (NICD).

The interactive map is being used to track Covid-19 cases in suburbs and neighbourhoods. The real-time data reaches from provincial summaries right down to cases registered in municipal wards, with statistics relative to age and gender.

The NCID issues daily surveillance reports, and also tracks the coronavirus’ impact on regional healthcare resources. The institute’s digital dashboard has now been updated to include an interactive map which tracks both cumulative and new Covid-19 cases broken down by province, district, sub-district, and ward.

The data is further broken down into nine age groups – from one to ten years-old, up to persons over the age of 81 – and compares cases recorded in males and females. The map is colour-graded according to the total number of cumulative cases – ranging from light purple, representing between 15 and 50 cases on a ward level, to dark purple, indicating between 1,000 and 5,000 registered cases.

Using Gauteng as an example and looking at data relative to Ward 91 in Johannesburg’s E subdistrict – which includes most of Sandton – the NCID map shows that 819 total cases have been recorded, with three of those registered in the past 24 hours.

It also shows that the largest portion of these registered cases – roughly 25% – are attributed to people in the 31 to 40-year-old age group. Females account for more than half of these cases.

This specific data set aligns with the national overview, with the age group referenced accounting for 23% of the roughly 1.5 million total registered cases and females accounting for 57% of the national cumulative caseload..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Giant cruise ship operator MSC has given up on South Africa until at least November*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/m...t-of-south-africa-despite-recent-hopes-2021-2
19 Feb. 2021

"The largest privately-owned cruise ship company in the world, MSC Cruises, has given up on any more sailing in South Africa until at least November.

Passengers who had been due to board its ships before then are being offered vouchers for the next sailing season, which runs until April 2022.

While other lockdown restrictions have come and gone (and, in cases such as the alcohol ban, come and gone a second time), night clubs and cruise ships have remained consistently banned under South African rules.

In November a ban on passenger ships entering South African harbours was adjusted to allow small craft, while large cruise ships remained explicitly prohibited from operating.

MSC said it had been working with South African authorities since March 2020 on coronavirus safety protocols. After an inspection in late December, it believed it had satisfied various departments and regulators that it could operate safely, but a month and a half later it is still waiting for approval to sail..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Government warned that more tax hikes will lead to tax revolt in South Africa*
Staff Writer18 February 2021
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bud...revolt-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

*We will double our subscribers and compete with Netflix – MultiChoice CEO*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...ix-multichoice-ceo.html?utm_source=newsletter
''MultiChoice plans to make local content a much bigger part of its catalogue over the next few years. “Each year we spend over R2 billion investing in local content productions across the whole continent and our plan is to increase our local content composition from 38% to 45%''
*Doesn't he get it that we are running away from ''local content'' ?*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 4


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> *We will double our subscribers and compete with Netflix – MultiChoice CEO*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...ix-multichoice-ceo.html?utm_source=newsletter
> ''MultiChoice plans to make local content a much bigger part of its catalogue over the next few years. “Each year we spend over R2 billion investing in local content productions across the whole continent and our plan is to increase our local content composition from 38% to 45%''
> *Doesn't he get it that we are running away from ''local content'' ?*



The problem is not local content, it's quality content. 

There are plenty of good local stuff on Showmax, but you have to sift through the tonnes of garbage to find it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Hooked

*R126-million worth of Ivermectin bust at airport*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/r126-million-worth-of-ivermectin-bust-at-airport
19 Feb. 2021

"The South African Police Service (SAPS) this week seized unregistered medicines worth a market value of R126-million at the OR Tambo International Airport. The unregistered medicines, which are believed to be Ivermectin, were mainly found to be in tablet form.

The discovery of the tablets was made by authorities during an inspection of a cargo container that was destined to South Africa from India...
The latest confiscation of the unregistered medicines is the largest bust concerning the illegal importation of medicines since the beginning of the year...

In January 2021, a multidisciplinary team arrested a total of seven people for the illegal importation of unregistered medicines mostly found to be Ivermectin..."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru

​

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru

I’m sure many of us heard about this tragic/comic incident. I found this video quite interesting

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501

Grand Guru said:


> I’m sure many of us heard about this tragic/comic incident. I found this video quite interesting




"...given her strategy of using adhesive instead of hairspray it's a good thing she didn't run out of toothpaste."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...o-hospital-as-doctors-queue-for-jabs-20210221

https://bnonews.com/index.php/2021/02/russia-first-human-cases-of-h5n8-bird-flu/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Stranger

Adephi said:


> Spotted these parents after dropping their kids off for the first day back at school




Strangely reminiscent of me doing disco in the 80's

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Free State tops the pile!
https://www.news24.com/news24/southafrica/news/watch-live-motshekga-to-announce-the-matric-results-for-the-class-of-2020-20210222

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Because it’s Government Employee Medical Scheme
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...aud-and-corruption-uncovered-at-gems-20210222

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> Free State tops the pile!
> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...matric-results-for-the-class-of-2020-20210222



This is also Ace's province, (_with the highest level of corruption!_), and ... remembering that the ANC discovered the power of statistics during Covid, (_and we know about statistics_? );
The Monty Python team defined Statistics eloqently by coining the phrase; "_There are little lies, bloody great big lies, and then there are statistics"_ .... sooooo is this the real deal?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Because it’s Government Employee Medical Scheme
> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...aud-and-corruption-uncovered-at-gems-20210222



And the future administrators of the NHI.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

https://www.businesslive.co.za/bd/economy/2021-02-15-february-24-confirmed-for-2021-budget-speech/

"The National Treasury has confirmed that the 2021 national Budget speech will be delivered on *Wednesday February 24 at 2pm*."


https://www.gov.za/nr/node/804638
"Parliamentary sittings are open to the media and the public. Members of the public can follow parliamentary sittings live on Parliament TV (DSTV Channel 408), through live stream on Parliament’s website, Parliament’s YouTube channel and Twitter page, on the links below.


Twitter: https://twitter.com/ParliamentofRSA(link is external)
Facebook: https://facebook.com/ParliamentofRSA(link is external)
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/ParliamentofRSA(link is external)"
_[I'm sure all the vapers will be watching/listening to find out whether a sin tax will be imposed on vaping products!]_

Reactions: Informative 10


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Be prepared: weekend without water looms for parts of Joburg*
Rand Water has warned Johannesburg residents who fall under Johannesburg Water to be prepared for their taps to run dry at the weekend.
The flow of water will be cut from 1pm on Saturday and most likely be restored only on Sunday evening.
“This is to replace a 800mm valve and bypass valve,” Rand Water said, adding that affected residents should plan accordingly. “Johannesburg Water has planned to place water tanks to assist when the reservoir levels reach critical levels to minimise the impact,” it said.
https://www.sowetanlive.co.za/news/...kend-without-water-looms-for-parts-of-joburg/ to see the affected areas

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*New toll fees*
From 1 March 2021, you will pay R272 in toll fees to drive between Johannesburg and Durban, while a trip to or from Cape Town will cost R197.

Transport Minister Fikile Mbalula has approved toll tariff increases as recommended by the South African National Roads Agency (SANRAL), the agency has announced.

The adjustments were gazetted on 11 February 2021 and will kick in on 1 March 2021.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...m-joburg-to-durban.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> https://www.businesslive.co.za/bd/economy/2021-02-15-february-24-confirmed-for-2021-budget-speech/
> 
> "The National Treasury has confirmed that the 2021 national Budget speech will be delivered on *Wednesday February 24 at 2pm*."
> 
> 
> https://www.gov.za/nr/node/804638
> "Parliamentary sittings are open to the media and the public. Members of the public can follow parliamentary sittings live on Parliament TV (DSTV Channel 408), through live stream on Parliament’s website, Parliament’s YouTube channel and Twitter page, on the links below.
> 
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/ParliamentofRSA(link is external)
> Facebook: https://facebook.com/ParliamentofRSA(link is external)
> YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/ParliamentofRSA(link is external)"
> _[I'm sure all the vapers will be watching/listening to find out whether a sin tax will be imposed on vaping products!]_



Glossed over the speech and summary- no mention of vaping, nicotine, e-cigarettes...not yet at least.. Only reference is to increase in excise tax of pack of cigarettes, and on cigars.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> View attachment 223330


Here is why!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## fbb1964



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*SABS has a new standard for hand sanitisers – including a list of banned ingredients*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...including-a-list-of-banned-ingredients-2021-2
25 Feb. 2021


Alcohol-based hand sanitisers which require approval by the South African Bureau of Standards will need to meet a host of new requirements.
These new standards apply to liquids, gels, foams, and aerosols.
The minimum allowable concentration of alcohol has been sat at 70%, if ethanol, isopropanol, or n-propanol are the main ingredients.
Solvents, like acetone, are prohibited ingredients, for fear of toxicity levels which could enter the human body through application on the skin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

*J&J vaccine works better against SA variant than previously reported*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/jj-single-dose-covid-19-vaccine-full-study-results-2021-2
24 Feb. 2021

"Johnson & Johnson's single-dose coronavirus vaccine has a 64% efficacy rate at preventing the more contagious South African variant, according to new report posted online by the Food and Drug Administration in the US on Wednesday.

The new report, prepared by the company, found its efficacy rate against the 501Y.V2 variant is seven percentage points higher than an earlier report released by the company. Johnson & Johnson previously said that the vaccine offers 57% protection against moderate to severe Covid-19 infections in South Africa.

Vaccine efficacy against severe Covid cases was 73%, 14 days after vaccination, increasing to 82% at least 28 days after vaccination.

There were no deaths due to Covid among South African trial participants who received the J&J vaccine. More than 5,000 South Africans took part in the J&J vaccine trial, of which around half received a placebo vaccine.

"These results suggest that the vaccine is efficacious against mortality associated with Covid-19," the report found.

South Africa became the first country in the world to officially roll out the vaccine last Wednesday..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*Government wasting R5 million to fly an empty aircraft to fetch vaccines – SAA pilot*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...vaccines-saa-pilot.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> View attachment 223539


I’m considering doing the garden route, 

first the front garden, then the back garden and maybe a veggie garden while I’m at it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*New Israeli law allows the names of unvaccinated citizens to be shared*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/ne...e-names-of-unvaccinated-citizens-to-be-shared
25 Feb. 2021

"The Israeli parliament enacted a law that allows the government to share the identities of people who have not been vaccinated against COVID-19 with other authorities, on Wednesday, February 24. The move drew criticism because of concerns that it would violate the privacy of those who opted against receiving the jab.

The Director-General of the education ministry, as well as the individuals in the welfare ministry, are some of the authorities who now have the right to access the addresses and phone numbers of unvaccinated citizens. The move was passed with 30 votes for and 13 against ... "

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## alex1501

Washington high school band practices in tents.





https://nypost.com/2021/02/25/school-band-rehearses-in-individual-pods/

What have we done to our children?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## alex1501

On the brighter side

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO

*Tax revolt in South Africa around TV licence fees*
The SABC is facing an uphill battle to increase TV licence compliance rates, as it faces a tax revolt against corruption and mismanagement at the state broadcaster.

Duvenage said it is high time that the entire SABC business model is reviewed, and maximum efficiencies introduced.

“The TV licence as a partial income model is defunct, just as the radio, dog, and bicycle licences of yesteryear became defunct and were phased out,” he said.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/broa...nd-tv-licence-fees.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> *Government wasting R5 million to fly an empty aircraft to fetch vaccines – SAA pilot*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...vaccines-saa-pilot.html?utm_source=newsletter


*And here is SAA's explanation ...*
*We will not be blackmailed by greedy SAA pilots – Government*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...ckmailed-by-greedy-saa-pilots-government.html

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Stranger

Lest we forget

This weekend will probably see the loss of 50 000 people to Covid 19. This will have a ripple affect amongst hundreds of thousands of family members, friends, colleagues and employers. Not to mention those lives lost by the front line workers and in particular the medical personnel.

Let us not let down our guards and keep fighting this virus until such time as we win.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Discovery warns of death spike in third Covid-19 wave for South Africa*
The owner of South Africa’s largest health-insurance administrator, Discovery, says the country could record an additional 92,500 Covid-19 deaths by the end of the year if the nation’s vaccine program fails.

In the absence of an effective roll-out of inoculations and restrictions to halt super-spreader events during the Easter holidays in April, 92,500 people could die until December, chief executive officer Adrian Gore said in an online presentation on Thursday.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...pike-in-third-covid-19-wave-for-south-africa/

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Ivermectin has been legal all along!” – AfriForum’s bombshell discovery*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2204925...egal-all-along-afriforums-bombshell-discovery
26 Feb. 2021

"... The organisation [AfrForum] had gone to court to challenge the South African Health Products Regulatory Authority (SAHPRA) to allow doctors to prescribe Ivermectin to treat patients with COVID-19.

Bombshell discovery
However, the organisation and its legal team concluded that this medicine had actually been legal all along!

Why?

Because SAPHRA had failed to publish a notice in the Government Gazette (as the Medicines and Related Substances Act 101 of 1965 requires) that requires registration of Ivermectin as medicine.

Moreover, SAPHRA has so far kept this fact from the public.

“AfriForum will now amend its court application to provide for these new facts and to obtain a declaratory order that ivermectin is a legal Schedule 3 medicine and therefor does not require registration by SAPHRA.” ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Healthcare workers rejoice over vaccinations*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/local-healthcare-workers-vaccination-joy-1
27 Feb. 2021

"Premier Alan Winde confirmed that the first tranche of vaccine rollout is almost complete.

The Western Cape had by 5pm on Friday administered around 67% of the 13 000 vaccines allocated for healthcare workers in the first tranche of the Johnson and Johnson/Sisonke implementation study.

The vaccine doses available for the public sector in this first batch have all been administered. Two vaccination sites, at Groote Schuur and at Tygerberg will be operational this weekend, where just over 2000 remaining doses will be administered to healthcare workers from the private sector.

Over the past week, we have put measures in place to streamline our systems to make them more efficient.

On Saturday, vaccinations will be administered to private hospital staff, and eligible GPs will be vaccinated on Sunday. Anyone coming for their vaccination this weekend must be on the approved list of names, and will need to bring their ID, proof of professional registration and their vaccination voucher.

We have been informed that the doses for the second tranche will arrive in the country on Saturday and we hope to start rolling out the second tranche of doses in the Western Cape next week. In this phase, we will also increase the number of vaccination sites from four currently, to seven and will include sites outside of the metro, as well as a dedicated private sector site..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 223727


Lucky, dying to get my jab, I want to be a 5G powered alligator humanoid with my microsoft chip up my butt.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> Lucky, dying to get my jab, I want to be a 5G powered alligator humanoid with my microsoft chip up my butt.



Totally agree.

I'm so tired of Covid. Cannot wait to get my jab. And then for my family to get the jab. If they tell me to go I'm going to be in front of that queue like its vapecon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> I'm so tired of Covid. Cannot wait to get my jab. And then for my family to get the jab. If they tell me to go I'm going to be in front of that queue like its vapecon.



I have a comorbidity so I'm near the front just after prisoners.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Feliks Karp said:


> Lucky, dying to get my jab, I want to be a 5G powered alligator humanoid with my microsoft chip up my butt.


Humanoid? Neeh I'm feeling alright!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## eVape

For the most part from what I am seeing people are now just operating very much like normal. I must admit I am now over all of this and the way the vaccine seems to be going we won't see that very soon either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

LEVEL 1 !
Now I can buy beer on a Friday or Saturday or Sunday  yay!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

@Intuthu Kagesi - now we can visit and not worry when the Stolichnaya runs low

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*Absa uses nanotechnology to disinfect ATMs*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/banking/387982-absa-uses-nanotechnology-to-disinfect-atms.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*These are the Western Cape’s seven vaccination sites*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/these-are-the-western-capes-seven-vaccination-sites
1 March 2021

"The Western Cape Health Department said the province will have a total of seven COVID-19 vaccination sites by the end of this week.

The department’s Saadiq Kariem said: “So, we hope to have these additional sites online from the second to possibly between 2 and 3 March,” reports EWN.

Karl Bremer Hospital launched its vaccination site on Tuesday, February 23 and the Tygerberg Hospital, Groote Schuur Hospital and Khayelitsha District Hospital were already up and running.

Hospitals in Paarl, George, Worcester, and Gatesville will also be offering the jab soon..."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Travelling under Level 1: New rules for domestic flights gazetted*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/travelling-under-level-1-new-rules-for-domestic-flights-gazetted
1 March 2021

"On Monday [March 1], Transport Minister Fikile Mbalula has gazetted changes to domestic air travel under Level 1, which stipulate that passengers aboard domestic flights may not eat while onboard.

The gazette reads: “An Operator conducting a domestic flight is not allowed to provide catering onboard the aircraft except bottled water. A passenger on a domestic flight is not allowed to eat onboard the aircraft.”

The gazette adds that an operator may make available self-service complimentary magazines which passengers may pick up as they enter the aircraft, although such magazine must not be shared amongst the passengers and if left behind by passengers after each use, must be safely disposed of.

International flights will continue at the following airports only:

– OR Tambo International Airport;

– King Shaka International Airport;

– Cape Town International Airport.

Long-haul flight departures and landings at the airports listed are permitted during the hours of curfew. Passengers affected by flights are required to present evidence of a flight ticket when stopped by law enforcement officers during curfew hours.

An Operator conducting an international flight is allowed to provide catering onboard the aircraft, provided that they take all risk mitigation, health and safety measures to contain the spread of COVID -19 including the provision of pre-packed meals."

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

High court grants Dlamini-Zuma leave to appeal adverse ruling on tobacco ban
https://mg.co.za/news/2021-03-01-hi...leave-to-appeal-adverse-ruling-on-tobacco-ban
1 March 2021

"The high court in Cape Town on Monday granted Cooperative Governance and Traditional Affairs Minister Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma leave to appeal its December ruling that found the five-month ban on tobacco sales the state imposed last year unconstitutional and invalid.

The decision came as little surprise after Judge Tandazwa Ndita two weeks ago told legal counsel for the minister and British American Tobacco SA (Batsa), which mounted the successful but eventually moot challenge, that there was prima facie reason to allow the matter to proceed to the supreme court of appeal..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


>


 ... I miss social gatherings

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

*Thousands of fake COVID-19 vaccines seized in South Africa and China*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/th...-19-vaccines-seized-in-south-africa-and-china
4 March 2021

"South African and Chinese police seized thousands of counterfeit COVID-19 vaccines after the global policing agency, INTERPOL, issued a worldwide warning that vaccines would be a prime target for criminal syndicates.

Approximately 400 fake vaccine ampoules, which are equal to about 2400 doses, were discovered in a warehouse in Germiston, Gauteng, INTERPOL announced on Wednesday, March 3.

South African authorities also recovered a large number of fake 3M masks. Four individuals, three from China and one from Zambia, were apprehended at the scene.

In the Chinese operation, police successfully identified and raided a fake vaccine network. Authorities stormed the manufacturing premises and arrested 80 suspects and seized more than 3000 fake vaccines.

The arrests follow an Orange Notice warning issued by INTERPOL a few weeks ago, which alerted law enforcement to prepare for organised crime networks targeting COVID-19 vaccines, both, physically and online.

INTERPOL Secretary General Jürgen Stock warned that the first seizures are just the tip of the iceberg..."

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## Adephi

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...le-benefits-rollout-results-real-world-2021-2


*The coronavirus vaccines being rolled out are really, really good. *
*The first real-world data shows huge drops in transmission, infections, and hospitalisations.*
*Vaccines are more than a silver lining to the pandemic — they're our way out.*

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Dogs trained to sniff out coronavirus were sent to work with patients at Georgia nursing homes. *
https://iheartintelligence.com/dogs...ent-into-nursing-homes-to-sniff-out-the-virus
4 March 2021

"Canine Assistants is a nonprofit organization training dogs to detect coronavirus with up to 95% accuracy...

To detect the virus, the dogs sniff out sweat samples taken using sterile swabs. While they don’t smell the virus itself, they can sense the scent people create when fighting it off.

Marshall, a charming golden retriever, was the first COVID-sniffing dog introduced in the program...

In the last few months, coronavirus-sniffing dogs have been put into place at airports in Dubai, the United Arab Emirates, and Helsinki, Finland.

The Miami Heat also revealed they would use dogs to screen fans at American Airlines Arena for some games this season. According to a team spokesperson, the Heat is believed to be the first professional sports team to use COVID-sniffing dogs to help screen fans attending games."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Home Affairs resumes several services*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/home-affairs-resumes-several-services
4 March 2021

"The Department of Home Affairs will from Thursday, once again, offer several services that were temporarily suspended in January 2021, Home Affairs Minister, Dr Aaron Motsoaledi, has announced...

The citizenship service, however, will remain temporarily unavailable.

“Online services, through eHome Affairs and our partner banks, will be resumed on Monday, 8 March 2021,” said the Minister.

During Adjusted Lockdown Level 3, the department only offered services for birth registration; re-issuance of birth certificates; late registration of birth (LRB) for learners and pensioners only; death registration; application for temporary identity certificate (TIC), and collection of identity cards or documents.

Applications and collection of passports for those who are exempted to travel and applications for identity (Smart ID) cards or documents for matriculants only, were also offered during this period.

In addition to these, the department will from Thursday offer the re-issue of Smart ID Cards and identity documents; registration and solemnization of marriages; amendments and rectifications; late registration of birth (LRB) for all categories, and the application for and collection of passports for all categories..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Broadcaster Karima Brown dies of COVID-19*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/broadcaster-karima-brown-dies-of-covid-19
4 March 2021

"Well-known journalist and broadcaster Karima Brown has died from COVID-19-related complications on Thursday, March 4.

Brown hosted several television programmes and radio talk shows. Most recently, Brown hosted eNCA’s weekly show ‘The Fix’. She was also a respected political analyst..."

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

I listened to a webinar yesterday that included Bruce Whitfield as a speaker, he said that we we over the 50 000 mark of reported Covid 19 deaths but in reality it was more likely 100 000 +

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Stranger said:


> I listened to a webinar yesterday that included Bruce Whitfield as a speaker, he said that we we over the 50 000 mark of reported Covid 19 deaths but in reality it was more likely 100 000 +



Over 125 000 additional deaths according to SAMRC

https://www.samrc.ac.za/media-relea...125000-excess-deaths-during-covid-19-pandemic

But either way, its not a pretty picture. And we still got a long road ahead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

*COVID Quarantine Plea*
https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-03-05_covid-quarantine-plea.html
5 March 2021

"Every smoker currently having to quarantine in a British hotel due to the COVID-19 rules should be able to access vape products, says consumer group The World Vapers’ Alliance (WVA). The organisation has set out its plea to Health Secretary Matt Hancock and says a positive response would be a win-win for all concerned.

People returning to Great Britain from certain Red List COVID-19 zones have had to quarantine in hotels since 15 February. They stay there for ten days and have to pay for the pleasure. The rule was introduced following reports of new variants of the disease coming from Brazil and South Africa...

It wasn’t long before people were calling the procedures a “farce”(2) as people were leaving their rooms to go for a cigarette. The Telegraph writes: “Businessman Wayne Kelly, quarantining for 10 days at the Radisson Blu hotel at Heathrow, told how he was escorted from his room by security guards – some of whom were wearing masks beneath their noses – to have a cigarette outside.”

Michael Landl is the director of the WVA(_3_). He is an experienced policy professional and passionate vaper. He studied at the University of St. Gallen and worked for several public policy outlets and as well in the German Parliament.

Landl commented: “_Smokers in quarantine hotels in the United Kingdom should have the opportunity to get a vaping device to help them switch during their state-ordered quarantine_..."

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Haven’t been following the daily stats image for a while

saw it today

noticed they’ve added vaccines administered in a box on the bottom right
101k vaccines administered, tiny but it’s a start

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 4 | Informative 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SWAMBO finally got vaccinated yesterday, Happy Days! Now just waiting patiently to get mine

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> SWAMBO finally got vaccinated yesterday, Happy Days! Now just waiting patiently to get mine



Well according to the above stats they are doing 300 a day. We are going to wait very long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru

The uptake is not that good... demand will increase with time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> SWAMBO finally got vaccinated yesterday, Happy Days! Now just waiting patiently to get mine


I can’t wait to get mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

*Seychelles says it is barring South Africans...*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...g-south-africans-to-keep-britain-happy-2021-3
8 March 2021

"The Seychelles will reopen its borders to international tourists on 25 March.
But visitors from South Africa have been specifically excluded from this reopening and will not be granted entry to the island nation.
Seychelles fears it will be stuck on the UK’s “red list” of banned countries if it allows South Africans...."

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

https://www.groundup.org.za/article/ivermectin-study-result-boosts-regulators-court-defence/


A study in Columbia of 398 people with mild Covid-19 symptoms found that ivermectin offered no statistically significant benefit over placebo.
This is the first peer-reviewed large clinical trial of the drug against Covid-19 in a prestigious medical journal.
It comes against the background of four court cases that have been launched against South Africa’s medicines’ regulator to compel it to make ivermectin available for the treatment of Covid-19, even though there is no compelling evidence of the drug’s benefit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Hooked

*CAPE TOWN RESORTS + CAMPSITES ARE BACK IN BUSINESS*
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/lockdown
9 March 2021

"The City of Cape Town’s Recreation and Parks Department has announced that “all resorts are open and available for bookings. Camping sites will reopen by 12 March, and bookings for the Easter holiday will be open from 11 March.” 

There are rules and restrictions you’ll need to follow to mitigate the risk of infection: 

Guests must wear a face mask at all times 

You will need to undergo a Covid-19 screening before you can enter the resort 

Guests of the resorts and campsites are not allowed visitors of their own

Resorts and camping sites may not operate at full capacity, so there will be fewer bookings to facilitate social distancing."

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Feliks Karp

Anyone know where to go for a rapid test? I think I may have finally caught this crap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Stranger

List is here
http://www.lancet.co.za/corona-virus-info-hub/


Don't hesitate my friend, please

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> Anyone know where to go for a rapid test? I think I may have finally caught this crap.



Some Dischem branches do the rapid test. Just make sure it's not the antibody test.

If you got medical aid, most of them cover for 2 PCR tests a year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Feliks Karp said:


> Anyone know where to go for a rapid test? I think I may have finally caught this crap.



I hope and pray not! ... I've buried way too many family and friends this past year 

Where are you are based? ... The Total garage up the road from me in Senderwood, (opposite Saheti School), has a "*Drive Through / Rapid Test*" facility. I thankfully haven't had the need to test it tho'.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I hope and pray not! ... I've buried way too many family and friends this past year
> 
> Where are you are based? ... The Total garage up the road from me in Senderwood, (opposite Saheti School), has a "*Drive Through / Rapid Test*" facility. I thankfully haven't had the need to test it tho'.


Anybody knows the pricing on these tests ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> Anybody knows the pricing on these tests ?



The link is below ... R850.00 

https://www.testaro.co.za/drive-through/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Anybody knows the pricing on these tests ?



The PCR test is R850. That price is regulated and is the same for all private labs. This is the most sensitive test and also used for traveling and data collection.

For the Rapid and antibody tests can be anything from R250 to R500.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

Feliks Karp said:


> Anyone know where to go for a rapid test? I think I may have finally caught this crap.



@Feliks Karp Dischem. https://www.dischem.co.za/very-impo...t-covid-test-and-info-on-the-testing-stations

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Four schools in Calvinia closed after 36 Covid-19 cases reported*

Kimberley - Four schools in the Calvinia area have been temporarily closed after 36 Covid-19 cases were detected among teachers, pupils and support staff.

The Northern Cape Department of Education said on Wednesday that Hantam High School, Hantam Primary School, Calvinia High School and Calvinia Primary School will be closed for the next 10 days, which will allow for disinfecting of the schools and extensive mass testing of teachers, pupils and support staff.
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...reported-f2c14d91-09b0-419e-9b88-d2dbb9551746

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Spain: Travel ban on South Africa*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2210482...ychelles-now-spain-travel-ban-on-south-africa
10 March 2021

" The Spanish government has extended its existing ban on travellers from South Africa, UK and Brazil entering the country by air until the end of March, citing concerns over variant strains of COVID-19 discovered in these countries.

Originally set to expire on February 17, the entry prohibition does not apply to residents and nationals of Spain and the neighbouring Andorra..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Emirates is flying passengers into SA again from this week – but only cargo going out*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/e...rom-this-week-but-only-cargo-going-out-2021-3
9 March 2021


Emirates will restart passenger flights from Dubai to Johannesburg on Thursday.
But South Africans will still not be allowed to board outbound flights as the United Arab Emirates’ travel ban stays in place until at least 20 March.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Dlamini-Zuma extends National State of Disaster to April*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...ends-national-state-of-disaster-to-april.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> *Dlamini-Zuma extends National State of Disaster to April*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...ends-national-state-of-disaster-to-april.html



...from her cold, dead hands.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Thanks everyone, dischem only does the PCR, I'm feeling way better, decided a test was redundant, will just stay away from people for a few days. Either I had something else or I had the baby version, had a headache today and all other symptoms have moved on.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Feliks Karp said:


> Thanks everyone, dischem only does the PCR, I'm feeling way better, decided a test was redundant, will just stay away from people for a few days. Either I had something else or I had the baby version, had a headache today and all other symptoms have moved on.



Please be careful ... A good friend of mine passed away last Friday after spending her last 43 days in ICU ... the story goes that her partner came home with mild flu symptoms that dissipated after three days, however not before infecting my mate  ... It's not just your health at risk #justsaying

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Please be careful ... A good friend of mine passed away last Friday after spending her last 43 days in ICU ... the story goes that her partner came home with mild flu symptoms that dissipated after three days, however not before infecting my mate  ... It's not just your health at risk #justsaying



literally said I would stay away from people for a while. Don't stress!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *Dlamini-Zuma extends National State of Disaster to April*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...ends-national-state-of-disaster-to-april.html



I wouldn't be surprised if they put another curb on alcohol sales ahead of the Easter weekend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*Insurers planning for ‘two and a half more Covid-19 waves’ in South Africa*
South Africa may still be short of the halfway mark of the Covid-19 pandemic, even after two distinct waves of the coronavirus swept through the country over the past year.

“We are basically planning for two-and-a-half more waves,” Sanlam chief executive officer Paul Hanratty said by phone.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...-waves-in-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*Countries suspend Astrazeneca vaccine rollout over blood clot concerns*
Health officials in a number of European countries suspended the use of the Astrazeneca vaccine on Thursday (11 March), citing concerns that the vaccine can cause potentially fatal blood clots.

Iceland, Denmark and Norway have all suspended use of the vaccine, with Italy and Romania pausing shots due to concerns about a specific batch of vaccines, the *New York Times* reported.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 9


----------



## Grand Guru

A huge shoutout to the Mangaung “Metro” acting mayor for going out of his way to make sure we live an authentic camping experience in our own homes. No water for more than 24 hours then less than an hour after we saw some muddy sh@t coming out of the taps, he didn’t hesitate to bless us with some f.ing load shedding for more than 2 hours now. You got this man!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*SA factory on track to produce J&J vaccine*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/johnson-vaccine-preparation-at-pe-factor-on-track-2021-3
12 March 2021

"Aspen is on track to deliver the first batch of Johnson & Johnson vaccines from its Gqeberha (until recently Port Elizabeth) factory before June this year, the company confirmed this week...

The factory will receive the coronavirus vaccine in frozen format from Janssen Pharmaceutica, the Belgium-based division of Johnson & Johnson which developed it.

It will then be thawed, vials will be filled with the liquid vaccine, and then closed – through an entirely mechanised process, to ensure sterile conditions and no human contact.

The finished vials will be packaged in special containers, at the correct temperature, before being returned to Johnson & Johnson, which will export it across the world. It is expected – although not yet confirmed – that the three million doses of J&J vaccine that South Africa anticipates between April and June may come from the locally finished stock...

As many as 300 million doses of the vaccine could be packaged in South Africa.

More than 110,000 South African medical workers have already been vaccinated with the jab, as part of a “implementation study”, which is similar to the final phase of a vaccine trial and will test the real-life efficacy of the vaccination in South Africa.

Recent data, released by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) in the US, showed the vaccine has a 64% efficacy rate against the more contagious South African variant.

Vaccine efficacy against severe Covid cases was 73%, 14 days after vaccination, increasing to 82% at least 28 days after vaccination.

There were no deaths due to Covid among South African trial participants who received the J&J vaccine. More than 5,000 South Africans took part in the J&J vaccine trial in recent months, of which around half received a placebo vaccine.

The major benefit of the vaccine is that it is only a single dose. Also – unlike other vaccines that require ultra-low temperatures - it can be stored in a domestic-type fridge for a month..."

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Paul33

Now that they’ve removed the Covid stats from the Eskom-sepush app does anyone know where we can see the daily vaccination stats?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Now that they’ve removed the Covid stats from the Eskom-sepush app does anyone know where we can see the daily vaccination stats?


Top image bottom right corner

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Top image bottom right corner


You see why I shouldn’t ask stupid questions at 5:34am. Thanks dude.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*New study shows worrying hospital death numbers for South African COVID-19 variant*
A new study funded by the National Institute for Communicable Diseases (NICD) has found that the South African variant of COVID-19 is associated with increased in-hospital mortality.

Research by DATCOV monitored in-hospital deaths due to COVID-19 and found that the second wave of COVID-19, which was driven by the advent of the South African variant (SARS-CoV-2 501Y.V2), resulted in a significant increase in in-hospital mortality.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...n-covid-19-variant.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*At the current rate, it will take 18 years to vaccinate 67% of South Africans*
Staff Writer16 March 2021
 
  
Media Hack Collective’s new *Vaccination Calculator* shows that it will take South Africa over 18 years to vaccinate 67% of the population at the current rate.

In the beginning of the year, Health Minister Zweli Mkhize said the government’s aim is to *vaccinate 67% of the population* against Covid-19 by the end of 2021.

This was needed to reach herd immunity. “We knew early on the only way to fight Covid-19 would be to achieve herd immunity through vaccination,” Mkhize said.

South Africa *started its vaccination programme* on 17 February 2021 after 80,000 doses of the Johnson & Johnson vaccine was distributed across South Africa.

Since the start of the programme started last month, 147,753 vaccinations have been administered. This equates to an average of 5,910 vaccinations a day.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...-years-to-vaccinate-67-of-south-africans.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa’s best and worst banks according to customers*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/ban...cording-to-customers-2/?utm_source=newsletter
The index found that with the *Covid-19 pandemic* in tow, banks had to adjust their business models even more rapidly, with many services being upended. The move towards a tech-driven digital-first approach was already in motion before the pandemic, Sacsi said, but was accelerated at unprecedented levels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 4 | Informative 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> *At the current rate, it will take 18 years to vaccinate 67% of South Africans*
> Staff Writer16 March 2021
> 
> 
> Media Hack Collective’s new *Vaccination Calculator* shows that it will take South Africa over 18 years to vaccinate 67% of the population at the current rate.
> 
> In the beginning of the year, Health Minister Zweli Mkhize said the government’s aim is to *vaccinate 67% of the population* against Covid-19 by the end of 2021.
> 
> This was needed to reach herd immunity. “We knew early on the only way to fight Covid-19 would be to achieve herd immunity through vaccination,” Mkhize said.
> 
> South Africa *started its vaccination programme* on 17 February 2021 after 80,000 doses of the Johnson & Johnson vaccine was distributed across South Africa.
> 
> Since the start of the programme started last month, 147,753 vaccinations have been administered. This equates to an average of 5,910 vaccinations a day.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...-years-to-vaccinate-67-of-south-africans.html



"The East African nation of Rwanda has managed to vaccinate 140 000 people in two days against Covid-19, while a dithering South Africa managed to reach the same number in three weeks."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*Happy St Patric's day*
Saint Patrick's Day, or the Feast of Saint Patrick, is a cultural and religious celebration held on 17 March, the traditional death date of Saint Patrick, the foremost patron saint of Ireland

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Feliks Karp said:


> "The East African nation of Rwanda has managed to vaccinate 140 000 people in two days against Covid-19, while a dithering South Africa managed to reach the same number in three weeks."


We really are winning at vaccinating aren’t we

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

*South Africa has approved another COVID-19 vaccine*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/co...africa-has-approved-another-covid-19-vaccine/
17 March 2021

"South Africa’s drugs regulator SAHPRA has confirmed that an emergency use application for the COVID-19 vaccine developed by Pfizer and BioNTech has been approved.

According to Reuters, so far, South Africa has ordered 20 million doses of the vaccine, but it is not confirmed as to when they will arrive.
As of Tuesday, March 16, the number of vaccines given to healthcare workers in South African stands at 147 753, notes BusinessTech.

SAHPRA mentioned to Reuters that the approval of the vaccine depends on efficacy and safety while monitoring its efficacy against a dominant coronavirus variant.

The government hopes to receive 117,000 doses of the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine before the end of this month."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*New online vaccination calculator shows how long it will take SA to reach herd immunity*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/n...it-will-take-sa-to-reach-herd-immunity-2021-3
17 March 2021

To reach heard immunity against Covid-19, South Africa plans to have 67% of the adult population – representing some 40 million people – vaccinated.

At the current vaccination rate, reaching this goal by the end of 2021 will require at least 150,000 doses to be administered daily.

Currently, just under 6,000 doses are being administered daily and at that continued rate, herd immunity would only be reached in 18 years, six months, and eight days....

ut the rate of daily vaccinations is expected to increase dramatically in phases two and three of the rollout. By then, Sahpra is expected to have approved the Johnson & Johnson vaccine for general use and other vaccines will become available. Government is also planning to intensify its partnership with the private sector to make vaccines more accessible to the general public.

To reach the target of 67% by the end of 2021, at least 150,000 doses will need to be administered on a daily basis for the next nine months."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 225258



"Want alles is mos nou net Covid!" -some random Karen on Maroela media comment section

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 4 | Informative 6


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## incredible_hullk

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 225372


Definitely not a push up undies ..

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 225372



The French need educating. The hole isn't for drinking, it's for vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Check this out
https://timetoherd.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*More critical air routes are closing to South Africans – a year into global travel curbs*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/air-routes-are-closing-for-south-africans-2021-3
18 March 2021

"...On Sunday the government of Ireland confirmed its suspension of visa-free travel for South Africans – which acts as a ban in all but exceptional cases – has been extended indefinitely.

n some cases, airlines continue to fly to Johannesburg, and will accept South Africans on the their planes – but can no longer fly onward to as many destinations.

On Friday, a United Kingdom ban on travellers who have spent time in or passed through Ethiopia comes into effect, in a change to the UK's travel red list. Such bans dramatically reduce the usefulness of Ethiopian Airlines – which has maintained flights into and out of South Africa as long as the South African government allowed it – as a hub or quarantine stopover.

Other airlines that offer major hubs and regular services to and from South Africa, such as Qatar Airways, have been hit by similar restrictions.

In other instances, entire regions are becoming increasingly hard to access. Travel into the Asia-Pacific area in particular has been hit by a combination of border restrictions and flight cancellations, and now by an inability to transit through countries such as Ethiopia.

Only Singapore residents may fly into Singapore, and Hong Kong's flag carrier Cathay Pacific has extended a suspension of flights from South African until at least the end of June...

Airlines in the USA have told shareholders they will continue to update demand models before committing to schedules; with "agility" now prized over dependability, markets such as South Africa face having flights suddenly yanked at little notice to shift capacity elsewhere..."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*African airlines are testing their own Covid-19 passport*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/african-airlines-are-testing-their-own-covid-19-passport-2021-3
18 March 2021

"Kenya Airways and Ethiopian Airlines are testing a new digital Covid-19 passport system.The digital health passport allows travellers and airport authorities to authenticate Covid-19 test certificates prior to departure.

The Trusted Travel Pass pilot programme was developed by the Africa Centre for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), as digital health passports look likely to become a standard requirement for international travel.

A global travel pass developed by the International Air Transport Association (IATA) is currently being trialled by several leading international airlines. The pass allows travellers to create a digital copy of their passports and receive verified information on country-specific travel requirements via an app.

These requirements will inform what testing or vaccination procedures need to be followed prior to departure."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*SA’s Biovac to team up with US based ImmunityBio in making its vaccine*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...ased-immunitybio-in-making-its-vaccine-2021-3
18 March 2021


Cape Town based pharmaceutical company Biovac has partnered with ImmunityBio from the US to manufacture its vaccine locally.
Phase one of the clinical trials for the vaccine began last month and is being supervised by a team of researchers at the University of Cape Town.
The vaccine is said to be protective against new variants of the coronavirus.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Shoprite wants to secure its own Covid-19 vaccines*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/shoprite-wants-to-secure-its-own-covid-19-vaccines/
18 March 2021

"South Africa’s private sector must be allowed to secure vaccines on their own to increase the delayed roll out of Covid-19 shots, according to the head of the continent’s biggest grocer, says BusinessTech.

South Africa started the vaccination of health-care workers last months and may miss the target of vaccinating 1.5 million people against Covid-19 by the end of March due to vaccine shots that are not available.

Some categories of people that are high risk are due to be inoculated in May and fears are becoming greater that infections will hit as the country heads into the Winter season.

Shoprite employs as many as 140 000 people through its operation of 2892 stores and distribution centres across Africa..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*COVID-19 reinfection common in elderly people*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/lockdown-diaries.t65839/page-230
18 March 2021

"The majority of people who have already had the COVID-19 virus are protected from being reinfected for another six months, reported SABC News.

A study revealed on Wednesday, March 17, that even though this may be true, elderly people are prone to getting it again when compared to younger people.

According to Reuters, the study found that only 0.65% of patients tested positive a second time for COVID-19 after being infected during Denmark’s first and second wave.

This was much lower than the 3.27% who tested positive using a highly accurate PCR test after initially tested negative.

However, the study has found that people over the age of 65 only have 46% protection against a second infection, compared to 80% in younger people.

“Our study confirms what a number of others appeared to suggest: reinfection with COVID-19 is rare in younger, healthy people, but the elderly are at greater risk of catching it again,” said Steen Ethelberg of Denmark’s Statens Serum Institut.

“Since older people are also more likely to experience severe disease symptoms, and sadly die, our findings make clear how important it is to implement policies to protect the elderly during the pandemic.”

Further studies are needed to assess protection against reinfection from those who already have had the coronavirus."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Check this out
> https://timetoherd.com/



Very interesting site, I see were are in the bottom 10, at least we aren't last I guess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Paul33

So a grand total of zero vaccinations yesterday? This is frightening.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> So a grand total of zero vaccinations yesterday? This is frightening.



The guy that counts the vaccines doesn't work over weekends.

(Not really, I'm sure there's a reason for it)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> The guy that counts the vaccines doesn't work over weekends.
> 
> (Not really, I'm sure there's a reason for it)


Guess what!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

*66 000 more J&J vaccines finally arrive*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/60-000-more-jj-vaccines-finally-arrive/
20 March 2021

"... The shots were flown in from Europe and quickly whisked away by heavily armed police to a storage facility.

Health Minister Zweli Mkhize revealed on Friday that more than 180 000 frontline workers in South Africa had been vaccinated against the coronavirus.

Last month, President Cyril Ramaphosa said that South Africa had secured enough Covid-19 vaccine doses to administer 43-million jabs by the end of 2021.

He said the government has secured 11-million doses of the Johnson & Johnson vaccine, 20-million doses of the Pfizer vaccine, and is in the process of securing 12-million vaccine doses from Covax..."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Tree surgeon, 29, who carried out sex attack on female jogger snared after dropping facemask with DNA on at crime scene*
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/14387232/tree-surgeon-sex-attack-jogger-jailed-facemask-dna/
19 March 2021


"A TREE surgeon who sexually assaulted a jogger has been jailed for nine years after dropping a face mask containing his DNA at the scene of the sickening attack.

The victim was out for an early morning run before starting work when she passed Christopher Cooper in Southwater, West Sussex, on October 27 last year. The court heard how the 29-year-old had propped his bike up against a wall before standing and staring at his phone. However, as the woman ran past him he suddenly grabbed her and pushed her to the ground. She screamed at the top of her voice as he ripped off her clothes and started to sexually assault her. The woman’s cries were heard by a passer-by who dashed to the scene causing Cooper to grab his bike and cycle off, a judge was told.

Cops were called and found a surgical face mask that the suspect had been wearing. DNA left on the mask was later found to be a match for Cooper..."

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Covid-19: Mumbai to roll out compulsory testing in crowded places*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-56469976
20 March 2021

The Indian city of Mumbai is to roll out mandatory coronavirus tests in crowded places as the country grapples with a rise in infections.

The local government said rapid tests would be done randomly in areas such as shopping centres and train stations.

A refusal to be tested will "amount to an offence", it said.

India recorded 40,953 new Covid cases on Saturday, the biggest daily jump for nearly four months. A total 159,000 people have died with the disease.

It has seen more than 11.5 million cases of coronavirus infections so far - and the number has been steadily climbing for weeks as the country scrambles to vaccinate its population and identify highly contagious variants of the disease.

In Mumbai, a coronavirus hotspot in the western state of Maharashtra, 2,982 people have contracted the disease in the past 24 hours.

*How will the tests work?*
The rapid tests will be mandatory in crowded places such as shopping centres and train stations from 22 March, city officials said.

The commissioner of the local authority told India Today that people should "be ready for the swab test" whenever they enter a busy area in Mumbai.

The tests will be carried out for free - except those at shopping centres, where the costs will be covered by individuals.

Mumbai officials did not specify what action would be taken against those who refuse to have tests.

The local authority said it would use rapid antigen tests (RATs), a type of test that detects the presence of proteins unique to the coronavirus.

But research shows these tests are less reliable than other types and sometimes produce incorrect results..."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Tokyo 2020: No international fans at Olympics and Paralympics*
https://www.bbc.com/sport/olympics/56461152
20 March 2021

"No international fans will be permitted at the delayed 2020 Tokyo Olympics and Paralympics this summer because of concerns over the coronavirus pandemic.

Japanese authorities told the Olympic and Paralympic committees it was "highly unlikely" that entry to the country could be guaranteed.

Organisers said the move now gives "clarity" to ticket holders and helps ensure "a safe and secure Games for all participants and the Japanese public".

The Games are due to begin on 23 July.

The Paralympics follow the Olympics a month later, from 24 August..."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

The new normal wedding

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Resistance

those interested. I was asked to share

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> those interested. I was asked to share




If I try to watch it, this comes up.


Can you post the video title and the channel name?

Edit:
Never mind, found it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Government workers demand an 80% increase in their minimum wage – and at least R36,000 in Covid-19 ‘danger pay’*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...in-covid-19-danger-pay/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> *Government workers demand an 80% increase in their minimum wage – and at least R36,000 in Covid-19 ‘danger pay’*
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...in-covid-19-danger-pay/?utm_source=newsletter



And so the strike season starts

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## fbb1964

ARYANTO said:


> *Government workers demand an 80% increase in their minimum wage – and at least R36,000 in Covid-19 ‘danger pay’*
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...in-covid-19-danger-pay/?utm_source=newsletter


How interesting from this side of the pond..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

Wish they would this here. 



I'm sure the 0,002% of the population would appreciate it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> Wish they would this here.
> View attachment 225848
> 
> 
> I'm sure the 0,002% of the population would appreciate it.


I too shall make this popped corn!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

*NGO wants liquor outlets to be closed at 6pm during Easter holidays*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/ngo-want...holidays-a36b5a43-b8d7-47a9-afb5-4cb70a15acc2
24 March 2021

"The non-profit group Southern African Alcohol Policy Alliance (Saapa) says liquor outlets should be closed by 6pm over the Easter holidays...

“As far as alcohol is concerned, our position over the festive season would apply here too – that alcohol outlets should all be required to close at 6pm on April 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5. This limits the possibility of alcohol-fuelled social gatherings. People can buy alcohol, but consume it at home. This will stop alcohol contributing to spreading the virus and prevent hospitals being swamped with alcohol-related trauma cases,” said Smithers."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Coronavirus command council advised to move SA to Level 2 as it mulls over hiking church gatherings*
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...-mulls-over-hiking-church-gatherings-20210324
24 March 2021

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru

*SAMRC to implement South Africa’s First Global Tobacco Adult Survey*

https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/archives/samrc-to-implement-south-africas-first-global-tobacco-adult-survey/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> *SAMRC to implement South Africa’s First Global Tobacco Adult Survey*
> 
> https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/arch...th-africas-first-global-tobacco-adult-survey/



The article states that, "one respondent aged 15 years or older will be randomly selected within each of those households." 

Since smoking is banned for under 18s, do they really think that they will get an honest answer from a 15 - 17 year old?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*Why no vaccines for military health workers?! SANDF Union demands answers*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2217188...Mqn6f3qF7PF_kUEBawsqCi2utE#Echobox=1616645082
24 March 2021

"Health workers in the military have had no vaccinations against Covid-19 since the programme to vaccinate public and private health workers began in mid-February. And the SANDF appears to be in no hurry to change that.

In a document dated 17 March, which GroundUp has seen, a military medical worker put in a formal request to be included in the Sisonke program. The person is, according to the document, in direct contact with Covid-19 patients. The request was denied by a very senior officer and it was stated that not a single military medical health worker is permitted to go outside the department of defence for a vaccine.

Early in March, the South African National Defence Union (SANDU) threatened legal action if health workers in the military were not included in the Sisonke Vaccination Programme by 8 March. They are now calling for the resignation of the Surgeon-General.

The South African Medical Association (SAMA) received numerous queries regarding Covid-19 vaccinations for healthcare workers of the South African Military Health Service (SAMHS).

Surgeon General Lieutenant-General Zola Dabula assured SAMA that all health professionals, regardless of whether they are civilian or permanent force members, will be vaccinated through the SAMHS.

The union then agreed to withdraw its threat of legal action.

The military gave the assurance on 5 March that vaccinations would start mid-March at approved sites and the surgeon general was inspecting these to accredit them.

Advocate Pikkie Greeff, SANDU national secretary, told GroundUp on 23 March that it will seek an urgent court order if nothing is forthcoming..."

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Professor Salim Abdool Karim to leave Covid-19 advisory committee *
https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...o-an-end-e50c766e-c38a-45c6-823c-f567f626f9f3
25 March 2021

"Epidemiologist Professor Salim Abdool Karim has announced that he will be returning to his academic commitments after his term as co-chair of the Covid-19 ministerial advisory committee (MAC) comes to an end.

“It has been a singular honour to serve on the MAC alongside exceptional colleagues. After exactly 1 year, the time has come for me to return to my academic commitments. As I leave to refocus on HIV research, I know full well that advice on our Covid-19 response is in safe hands,” Karim said..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*SA may soon receive millions of CoronaVac vaccines from China*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...-the-vaccine-sa-may-receive-from-china-2021-3
24 March 2021

"The Chinese biopharmaceutical company Sinovac Biotech has committed five million doses of its CoronaVac vaccine to South Africa...

The vaccine is awaiting emergency use approval from the South African Health Products Regulatory Authority (SAHPRA) which is in the process of evaluating the CoronaVac’s data.

Last month, Sinovac’s partner in Brazil reported “good results” following laboratory tests that measured CoronaVac’s efficacy against the South Africa variant. But no information was released about how effective the vaccine was.

Dr. Sanet Aspinall, clinical research specialist and consultant to Numolux, told Business Insider that the CoronaVac vaccine has been tested on the variant using 30 samples from people who were immunised with the jab. 

The laboratory tests showed that in 28 of these samples - or 93% - there was a positive neutralisation result, meaning that antibodies created by the vaccine could neutralise the SA Covid variant.

In people with a high response rate to the vaccine, the vaccine was more effective, but it was less effective in people who had a low response. However, it was still able to neutralise the virus, according to Aspinall..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

*Shoprite & Checkers supports struggling local wine industry*

https://www.shopriteholdings.co.za/...-supports-struggling-local-wine-industry.html


*Shoprite & Checkers has purchased more than 1.5 million litres of wine since the start of the lockdown to help local farms move excess stock.*
*It will be sold under a new exclusive label called Elephant’s Cousin, as well as under the retailers’ other private label wine ranges.*
*This is the latest initiative by Shoprite & Checkers to aid the ailing wine industry, following last year’s ‘pour it for your country’ campaign.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> The article states that, "one respondent aged 15 years or older will be randomly selected within each of those households."
> 
> Since smoking is banned for under 18s, do they really think that they will get an honest answer from a 15 - 17 year old?


Interesting remark @Hooked but the teenage population needs to be included in the study as you may understand (smoking/vaping in youth and ways to curb it and all what can be used against vaping to make our lives more difficult)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 4 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa’s middle-class is being wiped out*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...ass-is-being-wiped-out/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> If I try to watch it, this comes up.
> View attachment 225797
> 
> Can you post the video title and the channel name?
> 
> Edit:
> Never mind, found it.


Sorry for the late.reply ,but I'm glad you found it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*Take note fellow beer lovers !*
*Warning about alcohol ban as Easter lockdown looms*
You all know how spiteful she can be ...

Staff Writer27 March 2021



  
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...ter-lockdown-looms.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *Take note fellow beer lovers !*
> *Warning about alcohol ban as Easter lockdown looms*
> You all know how spiteful she can be ...
> 
> Staff Writer27 March 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...ter-lockdown-looms.html?utm_source=newsletter



IF there is a booze lockdown, what is the point? People will stock up before Easter. I bet the liquor outlets will be verrrry busy next week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 226256
> 
> 
> View attachment 226257



Interesting to see Eastern Cape doing so well. Wonder what they are doing right.

Western Cape and KZN starting to show signs of the 3rd wave.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Interesting to see Eastern Cape doing so well. Wonder what they are doing right.
> 
> Western Cape and KZN starting to show signs of the 3rd wave.


We’re all bracing for Easter. There are talks that 3rd wave is expected to mainly affect the WC and the FS...

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> IF there is a booze lockdown, what is the point? People will stock up before Easter. I bet the liquor outlets will be verrrry busy next week!


Done my shopping already

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Stupidity knows no limits 
*Government could ban alcohol but allow gatherings of 5,000 people for Easter weekend – Report*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...of-5000-people-for-easter-weekend-report.html

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

* 'I just wanted to hear her final words' - man arrested while racing to get to his dying wife *

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...hile-racing-to-get-to-his-dying-wife-20210328

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*New lockdown level 1 updates for South Africa*
Staff Writer29 March 2021
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...dates-for-south-africa/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Discovery hopes to vaccinate 50,000 members a day, wants to start from May*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/discovery-wants-to-vaccinate-50000-members-a-day-2021-3
27 May 2021

"Discovery says it plans to vaccinate 50,000 of its members per day “pending vaccine supply”, and it is setting up 20 large vaccination sites.

In a letter to members, Adrian Gore, founder and CEO of Discovery, says that this should enable all of Discovery’s 550,000 high-risk members to be vaccinated within a few weeks. Discovery’s medical scheme has three million members...

On Thursday, government released a new timeframe for vaccinations. After the first phase for health workers, phase 2 of the programme will target 13 million “vulnerable” South Africans, including some essential workers, and run from May to October.

The elderly and those with co-morbidities will be included in the second phase, Gore said, adding that Discovery has already identified those at highest risk among its members, “who will be prioritised”.

“We know exactly who should receive the vaccine first, and we will communicate quickly with our scheme members to confirm their place in the rollout, contingent on vaccine supply.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> *Discovery hopes to vaccinate 50,000 members a day, wants to start from May*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/discovery-wants-to-vaccinate-50000-members-a-day-2021-3
> 27 May 2021
> 
> "Discovery says it plans to vaccinate 50,000 of its members per day “pending vaccine supply”, and it is setting up 20 large vaccination sites.
> 
> In a letter to members, Adrian Gore, founder and CEO of Discovery, says that this should enable all of Discovery’s 550,000 high-risk members to be vaccinated within a few weeks. Discovery’s medical scheme has three million members...
> 
> On Thursday, government released a new timeframe for vaccinations. After the first phase for health workers, phase 2 of the programme will target 13 million “vulnerable” South Africans, including some essential workers, and run from May to October.
> 
> The elderly and those with co-morbidities will be included in the second phase, Gore said, adding that Discovery has already identified those at highest risk among its members, “who will be prioritised”.
> 
> “We know exactly who should receive the vaccine first, and we will communicate quickly with our scheme members to confirm their place in the rollout, contingent on vaccine supply.”


Now this is good news

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*Alcohol industry wants scientific reasons for potential ban over Easter*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2218469...entific-reasons-for-potential-ban-over-easter
29 March 2021

"... The industry is arguing whether scientific evidence backs up the potential ban, while indoor gatherings will be allowed up to 1000 people and outdoor gatherings 5000. They plan to formally seek reasons for the intended decision, including access to any scientific information that justifies the decision from the Ministerial Advisory Council on COVID-19 and/or any other source..."

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

So god damned annoyed that there is still no ETA on my shot or even an idea of what the hell is going on. Did get Hep A and B, this seasons flu and pneumonia vaccines today, had all in one go, feel like a truck hit me, but also pretty lucky that I can afford medical help like this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> *Discovery hopes to vaccinate 50,000 members a day, wants to start from May*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/discovery-wants-to-vaccinate-50000-members-a-day-2021-3
> 27 May 2021
> 
> "Discovery says it plans to vaccinate 50,000 of its members per day “pending vaccine supply”, and it is setting up 20 large vaccination sites.
> 
> In a letter to members, Adrian Gore, founder and CEO of Discovery, says that this should enable all of Discovery’s 550,000 high-risk members to be vaccinated within a few weeks. Discovery’s medical scheme has three million members...
> 
> On Thursday, government released a new timeframe for vaccinations. After the first phase for health workers, phase 2 of the programme will target 13 million “vulnerable” South Africans, including some essential workers, and run from May to October.
> 
> The elderly and those with co-morbidities will be included in the second phase, Gore said, adding that Discovery has already identified those at highest risk among its members, “who will be prioritised”.
> 
> “We know exactly who should receive the vaccine first, and we will communicate quickly with our scheme members to confirm their place in the rollout, contingent on vaccine supply.”


Ja and if you can't afford medical aid for 5000 p/month - ''die like flies you arm gatte .''

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Ja and if you can't afford medical aid for 5000 p/month - ''die like flies you arm gatte .''



That's not the case @ARYANTO. The Discovery jabs will be part of the government's Phase 2 roll-out, which will be for people with comorbities. It's not as if Discovery is jumping the queue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> * 'I just wanted to hear her final words' - man arrested while racing to get to his dying wife *
> 
> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...hile-racing-to-get-to-his-dying-wife-20210328



@ARYANTO Here's the Traffic Department's response:
https://www.capetalk.co.za/articles...king-70-year-old-man-from-reaching-dying-wife

"City Of Cape Town Traffic Department's Richard Coleman said:
From the department's side, we empathise with Mr Tembo's circumstances. 

The officers observed this vehicle on Klipfontein Road travelling at an extremely high speed and the officers pursued the vehicle with their blue lights and siren - and this vehicle refused to stop. Coleman says the driver went through red traffic lights with no regard for other road users, overtook vehicles in the face of oncoming traffic and almost caused a collision. 

If he had stopped when he was first asked to stop, these officers would definitely have assisted this motorist and taken him to the hospital. Traffic officers often assist motorists in urgent need to get to hospitals, he explains.

Coleman says a charge was laid at Manneberg SAPS but the outcome depends on what happens in the court case."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> That's not the case @ARYANTO. The Discovery jabs will be part of the government's Phase 2 roll-out, which will be for people with comorbities. It's not as if Discovery is jumping the queue.



"Discovery says it plans to vaccinate 50,000 of *its members* per day “pending vaccine supply” They aren't jumping the que, but they will probably be better at organizing than the government who did 600 odd vaccines in 48 hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

*Brazil faces coronavirus abyss. It has the highest daily deaths in the world*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/b...matoriums-overwhelmed-bolsonaro-blamed-2021-3
29 March 2021


Brazil's seven-day average of daily Covid-19 deaths accounts for 26% of the world's total.
The situation is bleak and is set to only get worse, according to the Associated Press.
A daily death toll of 4,000 is "right around the corner," a Sao Paolo doctor warned...
President Jair Bolsonaro's critics are also placing the blame on the leader's resistance to introducing lockdown restrictions.

Bolsonaro has repeatedly said that lockdowns aren't viable for the economy and has instead continued to promote baseless Covid-19 treatments, The New York Times reported.

He has referred to governors and mayors who planned to introduce lockdown measures as "tyrants," BBC reported.

Earlier this month, Bolsonaro told Brazilians to "stop whining" about the virus.

His critics, including former president Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva, have been vocal in their opposition to his handling of the pandemic. "It's the biggest genocide in our history," Lula said."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*No arrests despite viral videos of maskless teens partying in Gqeberha*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...gqeberha-48292016-13ab-4daf-861b-5cb13a44f8f2
DURBAN – Despite videos of maskless teens partying up a storm at the Skhothane Show at the Summerstrand beachfront going viral over the weekend, police have said no one was arrested and no cases have been opened.

On Saturday night, at least 1 000 teenagers attended the annual show.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> *Brazil faces coronavirus abyss. It has the highest daily deaths in the world*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/b...matoriums-overwhelmed-bolsonaro-blamed-2021-3
> 29 March 2021
> 
> 
> Brazil's seven-day average of daily Covid-19 deaths accounts for 26% of the world's total.
> The situation is bleak and is set to only get worse, according to the Associated Press.
> A daily death toll of 4,000 is "right around the corner," a Sao Paolo doctor warned...
> President Jair Bolsonaro's critics are also placing the blame on the leader's resistance to introducing lockdown restrictions.
> 
> Bolsonaro has repeatedly said that lockdowns aren't viable for the economy and has instead continued to promote baseless Covid-19 treatments, The New York Times reported.
> 
> He has referred to governors and mayors who planned to introduce lockdown measures as "tyrants," BBC reported.
> 
> Earlier this month, Bolsonaro told Brazilians to "stop whining" about the virus.
> 
> His critics, including former president Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva, have been vocal in their opposition to his handling of the pandemic. "It's the biggest genocide in our history," Lula said."


Their President Bolsonaro will be remembered in History books as the biggest arrogant @sshole the country ever had...check reshuffled his government yesterday by the way to get rid of those who were criticizing him among his own government.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> Their President Bolsonaro will be remembered in History books as the biggest arrogant @sshole the country ever had...check reshuffled his government yesterday by the way to get rid of those who were criticizing him among his own government.



Sounds like Trump!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *No arrests despite viral videos of maskless teens partying in Gqeberha*
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...gqeberha-48292016-13ab-4daf-861b-5cb13a44f8f2
> DURBAN – Despite videos of maskless teens partying up a storm at the Skhothane Show at the Summerstrand beachfront going viral over the weekend, police have said no one was arrested and no cases have been opened.
> 
> On Saturday night, at least 1 000 teenagers attended the annual show.



Another COVID disaster looms.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Feliks Karp said:


> "Discovery says it plans to vaccinate 50,000 of *its members* per day “pending vaccine supply” They aren't jumping the que, but they will probably be better at organizing than the government who did 600 odd vaccines in 48 hours.



Hmmm you have a point. They have already sent out an email, informing us that we will be advised when and how to register online.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Cyril Ramaphosa to address the nation at 7.30pm – updated time*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cyril-ramaphosa-to-address-the-nation-at-7pm

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> *Cyril Ramaphosa to address the nation at 7.30pm – updated time*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cyril-ramaphosa-to-address-the-nation-at-7pm



http://www.thepresidency.gov.za/press-statements/presidential-address-moves-19h30-30-march-2021

"The time for the address has moved from 19h00 to 19h30 to allow SABC viewers to watch veteran newsreader Noxolo Grootboom’s final bulletin as she retires after 37 years"

You cannot make this up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> http://www.thepresidency.gov.za/press-statements/presidential-address-moves-19h30-30-march-2021
> 
> "The time for the address has moved from 19h00 to 19h30 to allow SABC viewers to watch veteran newsreader Noxolo Grootboom’s final bulletin as she retires after 37 years"
> 
> You cannot make this up.


Who!?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Offsite alcohol sales to be banned from Friday to Sunday' Ramaphosa says*
''To this end, the sale of alcohol for off-site consumption will be prohibited this coming Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday.'' is this now Sunday or Monday ??
https://ewn.co.za/live/LIVE-BLOG--F...phosa-addresses-nation-on-COID19-developments

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

H


ARYANTO said:


> *Offsite alcohol sales to be banned from Friday to Sunday' Ramaphosa says*
> ''To this end, the sale of alcohol for off-site consumption will be prohibited this coming Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday.'' is this now Sunday or Monday ??
> https://ewn.co.za/live/LIVE-BLOG--F...phosa-addresses-nation-on-COID19-developments



He definitely said Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday.

EWN reporter reporting with a whiskey next him most likely.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> *Offsite alcohol sales to be banned from Friday to Sunday' Ramaphosa says*
> ''To this end, the sale of alcohol for off-site consumption will be prohibited this coming Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday.'' is this now Sunday or Monday ??
> https://ewn.co.za/live/LIVE-BLOG--F...phosa-addresses-nation-on-COID19-developments


He said from Friday till Monday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> He said from Friday till Monday


So everyone is just going to shop and stock for the weekend tomorrow and Thursday. And bulk buying leads to much more binge drinking in my experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So everyone is just going to shop and stock for the weekend tomorrow and Thursday. And bulk buying leads to much more binge drinking in my experience



I've stopped trying to make sense of these regulations.

In my experience the guy with a few friends having a braai with a couple of beers is not the problem. The guy getting in his car, driving to a pub and finishing as many tequila shots as he can and then getting in his car again and causing k@k along the way, he is the bigger problem.

If they made the curfew earlier it would make more sense. 

But I will be working anyway, so it doesn't really matter to me.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> *Offsite alcohol sales to be banned from Friday to Sunday' Ramaphosa says*
> ''To this end, the sale of alcohol for off-site consumption will be prohibited this coming Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday.'' is this now Sunday or Monday ??
> https://ewn.co.za/live/LIVE-BLOG--F...phosa-addresses-nation-on-COID19-developments



Nothing more than a stunt.

'Remember who's in charge here.'

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*It’s home at last for SA’s first COVID-19 lung transplant patient*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2218602...or-sas-first-covid-19-lung-transplant-patient
30 March 2021

"... Mbali’s COVID-19 journey started more than 113 days prior on 23 November 2020, when the severely ill expectant mother was hospitalised in an effort to safeguard both her and her unborn child. Mbali’s condition however deteriorated and by 1 December her obstetrician was left with no choice but to deliver her baby at 30 weeks via emergency C-section...

Dr Paul Williams, pulmonologist intensivist at Netcare Milpark Hospital relates the next steps: “Mbali was brought to Netcare Milpark Hospital, shortly after she had her baby. She was in serious danger as both her lungs were affected from top to bottom with pneumonia and she was not extracting oxygen from the air. We immediately had to escalate her treatment to a more sophisticated form of care than what would generally be needed by most patients with COVID-pneumonia.”

Cardiothoracic surgeon, Dr Martin Sussman, says Mbali was in extremis and was taken straight from the ambulance into theatre where she was placed on extracorporeal membrane oxygenation (ECMO), which artificially maintains a supply of oxygen to the brain and other vital organs for patients who require either or both respiratory and cardiac support.

“ECMO is essentially an artificial lung. The circuit does the work of the lungs and that is how we kept Mbali alive while she had COVID-pneumonia,” explains Dr Sussman. “While Mbali eventually recovered from COVID-19 her lungs did not recover. One of the complications of COVID-19 is that it sometimes damages the lungs extensively. In Mbali’s case the damage was irreversible. Her only chance of survival was to receive a donor lung.”

*A first for South Africa and the African continent?*

Commenting on what appears to be a first for South African medicine, Dr Williams, who along with Dr Martin Sussman, led the lung transplant team performing Mbali’s surgery, says lung transplantation itself is a rare procedure for patients with established lung disease such as cystic fibrosis and other conditions. It is done only after all other treatments for lung failure are unsuccessful.

“COVID-19 is a new one for us though. We have had no experience in transplantation with this virus and we are fairly sure that we are the first team in South Africa to do it – perhaps we are even the first team on the African continent. Throughout the world there have been only around 100 lung transplants performed so far for COVID-19 pneumonia at a handful of facilities.” ...

*Waking up in hospital after two months*

According to Mbali her next memory after delivering her baby was waking up in Netcare Milpark Hospital, many weeks later.

“Some time after I woke up, I was told that I had been in a coma for two months and that I had a lung transplant. In fact, it seemed that there was very little hope I would survive. Had it not been for the exceptional medical care I received and for the lung transplant I would not be here today,” she says.

Despite everything she has gone through, Mbali has left Netcare Milpark Hospital with good memories and much to be thankful for: “The staff are very warm and caring. They ended up feeling like family. The encouragement that the nursing staff and doctors gave me on a daily basis really carried me through. They made me feel like everything was going to be ok." ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 4 | Informative 6


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> I've stopped trying to make sense of these regulations.
> 
> In my experience the guy with a few friends having a braai with a couple of beers is not the problem. The guy getting in his car, driving to a pub and finishing as many tequila shots as he can and then getting in his car again and causing k@k along the way, he is the bigger problem.
> 
> If they made the curfew earlier it would make more sense.
> 
> But I will be working anyway, so it doesn't really matter to me.


Agreed. Trying to make sense of what this government does will just make you crazy. Logic definitely does not prevail.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> @ARYANTO Here's the Traffic Department's response:
> https://www.capetalk.co.za/articles...king-70-year-old-man-from-reaching-dying-wife
> 
> "City Of Cape Town Traffic Department's Richard Coleman said:
> From the department's side, we empathise with Mr Tembo's circumstances.
> 
> The officers observed this vehicle on Klipfontein Road travelling at an extremely high speed and the officers pursued the vehicle with their blue lights and siren - and this vehicle refused to stop. Coleman says the driver went through red traffic lights with no regard for other road users, overtook vehicles in the face of oncoming traffic and almost caused a collision.
> 
> If he had stopped when he was first asked to stop, these officers would definitely have assisted this motorist and taken him to the hospital. Traffic officers often assist motorists in urgent need to get to hospitals, he explains.
> 
> Coleman says a charge was laid at Manneberg SAPS but the outcome depends on what happens in the court case."



** NEW *
CHARGES DROPPED*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/ch...eld-for-speeding-to-say-goodbye-to-dying-wife
March 31, 2021

"... Arnold Tembo has been cleared of all criminal charges after the National Prosecuting Authority (NPA) declined to prosecute him..."

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

*New data shows that the Moderna and Pfizer vaccines are safe for pregnant and breastfeeding women*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2218901...are-safe-for-pregnant-and-breastfeeding-women
31 March 2021

"A recent Covid-19 vaccine study indicates that vaccinations on pregnant and breastfeeding women show a healthy immune response... The study was accepted by the American Journal of Obstetrics and Gynecology on 22 March and published on 25 March. 

*What does the study show? *
The study has found that Covid-19 vaccines are highly effective in creating antibodies against the virus. These antibodies are equally beneficial for newborns and children in utero. The antibodies travel to a child through the placenta and breastfeeding as well. 

The study had 131 women in the below categories:
84 pregnant 
31 breastfeeding 
16 non-pregnant
Which vaccines are found to be safe? 
The study was looking at the messenger RNA (mRNA) vaccine. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), “an mRNA vaccine works by encoding a portion of the spike protein found on the surface of SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes COVID-19.”

The Pfizer and Moderna vaccines are both mRNA vaccines. 

On 9 March 20201, Business Insider reported that “Covid-19 vaccines from Moderna and Pfizer-BioNTech appear significantly less effective against the coronavirus variant first found in South Africa.”

SA has been using the single dose Johnson & Johnson vaccine and recently secured 30 million doses of the vaccine. The J&J vaccine does not use a live virus which is considered safe for pregnant women. This is not based on concrete evidence, and more studies need to be conducted."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*US just launched first study to test a version of Moderna's vaccine against the SA variant*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/modernas-variant-covid-19-vaccine-starts-clinical-trial-2021-3
1 April 2021

The first clinical trial testing a variant-specific COVID-19 shot launched Wednesday.
The NIH-sponsored study will test an updated version of Moderna's coronavirus vaccine.
The shot is designed to fight the B.1.351 strain first identified in South Africa...

NIH researchers expect to enroll 210 healthy American adults in this study by the end of April in the Atlanta, Cincinnati, Nashville, and Seattle areas. Sixty of those volunteers will be selected from a previous study of Moderna's original COVID-19 shot..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## DavyH

*TRANSPORTING ALCOHOL OVER LONG WEEKEND NOT ALLOWED, CONFIRMS DLAMINI-ZUMA*

https://ewn.co.za/2021/04/01/transp...ong-weekend-not-allowed-confirms-dlamini-zuma

She just can't help herself, can she?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

*Change of plans: Transportation of alcohol allowed*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/change-of-plans-transportation-of-alcohol-allowed/
2 April 2021

"Minister of Cooperative Governance and Traditional Affairs (Cogta) Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma might have reportedly made a U-turn regarding the transportation of alcohol during the Easter weekend...

But according to EWN, Cogta spokesperson Lungi Mtshali later came on Talk Radio 702 to clarify, saying that people will in fact be allowed to transport their own alcohol.

“The short answer is that yes, people can transport their own alcohol even between provinces. What is prohibited during the four days of the Easter weekend is the off-site sale of alcohol, so the bottle stores will not be opened but there are restaurants and taverns that will be opened,” Mtshali was quoted as saying.

He said there was no risk that alcohol would be confiscated.

According to IOL, Mtshali, however, said: “If you buy alcohol from a restaurant, pub, bar or shebeen and take it home, then you could get into trouble, but if you’re taking alcohol from your own house to a social event, you’re safe”.

Liquor law expert Danie Cronje had told the John Maytham Show on CapeTalk earlier that Dlamini Zuma’s initial ruling had not been in line with the gazetted regulations, the report said..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Schools, club rugby gets green light*
https://www.sarugbymag.co.za/schools-club-rugby-gets-green-light/
1 April 2021

"...Schools and club rugby received a massive boost on Thursday as SA Rugby granted permission for the players to return to the field in April, following a one-year hiatus due to the Covid-19 pandemic.

While club teams received the go-ahead to return to play on Monday, 12 April, schools rugby will be able to resume with matches a little later – on Friday, 23 April...."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Pfizer vaccine approved for general public*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/pfizer-vaccine-approved-for-general-public/
1 April 2021

"The yet-to-be-released Pfizer vaccine is the only one approved for an emergency roll-out across the general population.

SA Health Products Regulatory Authority (Sahpra) chief executive Dr Boitumelo Semete told told the legislature’s Covid-19 ad hoc committee during a briefing that the Johnson & Johnson (J&J) vaccines, which are being given to health-care workers as part of Phase 1 of the roll-out, are currently part of a trial and not for general population roll-out, reports IOL....

According to the department, the vaccines’ efficacy was already evident. Only 23 health-care workers in the Western Cape are currently infected with Covid-19, the lowest number since the pandemic began in April 2020.

According to Health MEC Nomafrench Mbombo, only half of the Western Cape’s health-care workers were scheduled to be vaccinated by the time the department hoped to receive the Pfizer vaccines, in early April.

“This misses the national deadline for the vaccination of health-care workers.”

“The Pfizer and J&J approvals have been granted by Sahpra, and Covishield, a variant of the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine, has had approval granted, but it’s roll-out has been put on hold,” said Mbombo."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*The women fighting South Africa's 'infodemic'*
https://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-56603645
3 April 2021

“In South Africa, a small group of volunteers is waging an online battle against Covid-19 and vaccine misinformation…many think coronavirus is a "hoax" or "not real", and are against public health measures and lockdown rules. Right now, one of their main preoccupations is campaigning against vaccines.

[Sarah Downs, studying molecular biology and infectious diseases], spends hours debunking false claims for friends, family and strangers under the alias Mistress of Science…

At the top end of the information pipeline are a relatively small collection of Facebook groups and users, including some that have actively promoted hard-line anti-vaccination content for years.

"We estimate that it's about 20,000 South Africans who are actually active on anti-vax Facebook pages," says Prof Hannelie Meyer, a pharmacist and adviser to the South African Vaccine and Immunisation Centre (Savic).

That's just a fraction of the country's population of 59 million. And most anti-vaccine claims in South Africa actually originate in the United States, according to a 2015 study.

Anecdotal evidence - for instance the viral take-off in the country of false claims about vaccines and DNA by an American osteopath - suggests this trend has continued through the pandemic.

Data about vaccine hesitancy in South Africa is limited, says Prof Meyer, but studies indicate that more wealthy and educated groups - which include people who are more likely to be white - are less willing to get a jab…

*Battling false information*

South Africa has been battling the same fake scientific theories that have been spreading elsewhere. And, like in other countries, Facebook groups have been a hotbed of anti-vaccine sentiment.

One of the most prominent groups - 10,000 strong - seeks to spread "awareness" about vaccines. In reality, the hard-line anti-vaccine outlook of members is very clear. The majority of the posts in the group ridicule or dismiss vaccines.

One video posted in the group - originally aired on an evangelical US Christian television programme - suggested getting a jab could lead to "a lifetime of illness".

The woman that runs the group, Christine Hewlett, sells immune system boosting supplements in an online shop along with a book about raising "vaccine-free" children. We repeatedly asked Christine Hewlett for comment, but she didn't respond.

We also contacted Facebook, which says it's looking into the groups we found. A spokesperson pointed out that the social network "has already connected two billion people to reliable information from health experts."

*Going undercover*

And some South African volunteers have gone a little deeper into the battle against disinformation.

"The claims are so bizarre I could hardly believe there are people believing these things," says Lisa - not her real name because she fears an online backlash. Lisa spends hours lurking in Facebook groups. Her aim is simple: guide people towards trusted sources of health information. "I don't like misinformation, so when I see something, I just try to correct it," she says.

She's been doing that in one form or another for well over a decade, so she's seen communities grow and has become familiar with their tactics.

Young mothers in particular are targeted in Facebook groups, she says, where posts are coordinated to try and convince them not to vaccinate their children.

That's when Lisa springs into action. She keeps her inbox open and believes gentle communication works best - asking about people's concerns rather than shouting statistics at them…"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Drones could help fight coronavirus by air-dropping medical supplies*
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/04/28/tech/zipline-drones-coronavirus-spc-intl/index.html
31 March 2021

"... Zipline, based in San Francisco, has used drones to deliver blood and medical products to hospitals and health centers in Rwanda since 2016. Last year, it expanded to Ghana and now it wants to accelerate plans to begin deliveries in the United States.

*Air drop*
Zipline has two distribution centers in Rwanda and four in Ghana, built to speed up the transport of medical supplies in areas with poor roads and a lack of refrigerated vehicles.

Doctors order products from their phones and drones make the deliveries within a 50-mile range, in an average of 30 minutes, according to Zipline. The drones can carry packages weighing almost 4 pounds (1.8 kilos) and drop them to a designated area on the ground using a simple paper parachute.

Zipline says that it has already delivered over 60,000 units of blood, critical medicines and vaccines for measles, polio and other diseases. Now the company is working with the governments of Rwanda and Ghana to support their coronavirus response efforts, explains Zipline co-founder and CEO Keller Rinaudo.

In Ghana, Zipline's distribution centers hold stocks of emergency personal protective equipment (PPE), allowing health authorities to target their distribution. It has also started delivering Covid-19 test samples from hospitals in rural Ghana to laboratories in the cities of Accra and Kumasi.

"We are stocking a whole bunch of Covid-19 products and delivering them to hospitals and health facilities, whenever they need them instantly," Rinaudo told CNN Business.

Vaccines and test kits will be added to Zipline's inventory when available.

Zipline says that delivering medical supplies to local clinics frees up hospital beds for coronavirus patients, because people with other health conditions can get treatment, such as blood transfusions for example, closer to home. Rinaudo hopes the drones will soon be able to deliver directly to designated neighborhood drop-off points and even to people's homes.

*Expanding to the US*
Launched in 2016, Zipline is worth $1.25 billion and has close to 300 employees, according to the company, with Goldman Sachs (FADXX) among its investors.

Rinaudo says global public health leaders have visited Zipline's African distribution centers to see how the technology could work in America. Zipline was already planning to launch in the United States later this year and is now hoping to provide coronavirus assistance there, too..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*The destinations open to travelers vaccinated against Covid-19*
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/countries-open-to-vaccinated-travelers/index.html
1 April 2021

*BELIZE*
... Those who can prove they've had two doses of the Covid-19 vaccine at least two weeks before their trip no longer have to produce a negative PCR test before entering.

Non-vaccinated travelers are also welcome to visit the country, positioned on the eastern coast of Central America, as long as they provide a negative PCR test taken within four days of their arrival or a rapid antigen test taken within 48 hours of travel

Any visitors who are unable to produce a negative test result when they arrive will be tested at the airport at a cost of $50.

All tourists must download the  Belize Health App and fill out the relevant information within 72 hours of arriving in Belize.

*CYPRUS*
... Currently travelers who are permitted to visit Cyprus have the option to either provide a negative PCR test taken within 72 hours before travel, or undergo a test on arrival.

They must then go into quarantine for two weeks in government-assigned accommodation. 

The isolation period can be shortened slightly if travelers undergo a molecular test on their tenth day of quarantine at their own expense and receive a negative result.

*ECUADOR AND THE GALAPAGOS*
Fully vaccinated travelers can visit Ecuador provided they produce a negative PCR test taken no less than three days before their arrival.

Vaccinated visitors are also allowed to travel to the Galapagos archipelago, which is part of Ecuador, but the rules are slightly more complicated.

Those who wish to visit the UNESCO World Heritage Site once they've entered Ecuador must produce a test taken within 96 hours of their trip.

This means that travelers who plan to travel there more than 96 hours after arriving in Ecuador, will need to take another test at their own expense.

The new rules, which came into effect on March 22, also apply to those who previously tested positive for Covid-19 and are now symptom free. Children under the age of two are exempt from the restrictions.

Travelers must also adhere to Ecuador's Covid-19 protocols, such as wearing face masks in public places and maintaining social distancing and avoid gathering in groups of more than 10 people, during the course of their visit.

*ESTONIA*
Estonia hasn't just dropped mandatory quarantine requirements for EU travelers, it's also relinquished them for those with evidence proving they've recovered from Covid-19 in the past six months.

The European country is also accepting those with vaccinations from nine suppliers across the world rather than just Moderna, Pfizer-BioNTech or Oxford-AstraZeneca, the three that have been approved by the European Union.

Only vaccination certificates produced in Estonian, Russian or English will be recognized and visitors who've previously had Covid will need to submit a doctor's certificate, as well as a recent PCR test indicating they are no longer infected with the virus.

Estonia currently has a 10-day mandatory quarantine in place for arrivals, with exceptions for European countries deemed low risk, such as Bulgaria, Iceland and Norway, as well as evidence of a negative PCR test taken within three days of arriving. Those arriving from the UK are also required to present a negative PCR test taken no earlier than 72 hours before arrival."

*GEORGIA*
... The Ministry of Foreign Affairs for Georgia recently announced that all visitors who've received two doses of any Covid-19 vaccine are permitted to enter the nation without producing a negative PCR test.

"Citizens of all countries, traveling by air from any country may enter Georgia if they present the document confirming the full course (two doses) of any Covid-19 vaccination at the border checkpoints of Georgia," the Ministry of Foreign Affairs for Georgia said in a statement.

Non-vaccinated travelers must present a negative PCR test result taken within 72 hours of travel and are also required to take a second test "at their own expense" on day three of their stay.

Those who've traveled to the United Kingdom within 14 days of their visit must undergo a 12-day mandatory quarantine upon entry.

*ICELAND*
From May 1, fully vaccinated travelers from European Union countries, as well as Liechtenstein, Norway and Switzerland, can skip quarantine when they arrive in Iceland and will not be required to submit a negative PCR test.

Visitors who can provide a paper vaccination in Icelandic, Danish, Norwegian, Swedish or English proving they've had two doses of one of the three main Covid-19 vaccines will be exempt from border restrictions.

However, those who present an "invalid" document will have to "undergo double testing with quarantine in between," according to the Icelandic Directorate of Health.

... Non-vaccinated arrivals from destinations where travel to Iceland is permitted must take a Covid test on arrival, before going into quarantine for five to six days and taking a second test. 

Exemptions will be made in some circumstances, such as those with a valid medical reason.

*GUATEMALA*
Tourists who present a valid certificate confirming they've received two doses of the Covid-19 vaccine are allowed to enter the Latin American country without being required to quarantine or produce a negative test.

However, their second dose must have been administered at least two weeks before the beginning of their trip.

At present, non-residents who've been in the United Kingdom *or South Africa [my highlights]* in the 14 days prior to their arrival are not permitted to enter the country regardless of their vaccination status.

Tourists who have not received a Covid jab can still visit, but they must produce a negative Covid-19 test taken within 72 hours of arrival.

Evidence of having tested positive for coronavirus and subsequently recovered will also allow travelers to gain entry. Children under the age of 10 are exempt from these requirements.

Visitors must register their details via the Guatemalan Health Pass website 24 hours before arriving in Guatemala.

*MADEIRA*
... is also welcoming those who can prove they've recovered from Covid in the past 90 days.

Before being allowed to enter, travelers must produce an official vaccination certificate that states the dates they received each dose of the vaccine.
Those who visit will need to follow Madeira's current Covid-19 measures, such as wearing face masks in public places. The country's restaurants, bars and casino are currently required to shut at 6 p.m.

*POLAND*
Travelers from EU countries can visit Poland without undergoing its mandatory 10-day quarantine "on the basis of a certificate confirming vaccination against Covid-19." ...

Those who provide a negative SARS‑CoV‑2 test on arrival are also exempt as long as there's no more than 48 hours between the time they receive their test result and the time they cross the border.

*ROMANIA*
All travelers arriving in Romania from permitted destinations who have been fully vaccinated from Covid have been exempt from quarantining on arrival since January 18.

The new rules were announced by the European's country's National Committee for Emergency Situations (CNSU), who stipulated that visitors and returning residents will need to show evidence that they've had two doses of the vaccine in order to avoid mandatory isolation.

The second dose must have been administered at least 10 days prior to their arrival.

"The vaccination proof, including the date when the second dose was administered, should be made through the document issued by the health unit that administered it, whether that be in Romania or abroad," the CNSU said in a statement.

At present, travelers arriving from countries on Romania's "yellow list," which is made up of destinations of high epidemiological risk, are required to quarantine for 14 days.

Those who submit a PCR taken no fewer than 72 hours before entry must quarantine for 10 days.

*THE SEYCHELLES*
As of March 25, all travelers, *other than those from South Africa [my hightlights]*, are permitted to enter the Seychelles as long as they submit proof of a negative Covid-19 PCR test taken within 72 hours of travel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## ARYANTO

WUHAN 2019

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> WUHAN 2019


However the theory that the virus might have come from a leak in a laboratory "requires further investigation, potential with additional missions involving specialist experts," Dr Tedros said on Tuesday. 

"Let me say clearly that as far as WHO is concerned, all hypothesis remain on the table," he added. 

The virus was first detected in Wuhan, in China's Hubei province in late 2019. An international team of experts travelled to to the city in January to probe the origins of the virus.

Their research relied on samples and evidence provided by Chinese officials but Dr Tedros said the team had difficulty accessing raw data and called for "more timely and comprehensive data sharing" in the future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

So 0 vaccinations recorded on the long weekend. GG WP.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*Doctors can now prescribe ivermectin as treatment for Covid-19*
https://www.iol.co.za/pretoria-news...ovid-19--141f5d1a-0d85-4a53-8dd3-2673c8128e33
7 April 2021

"The Gauteng High Court, Pretoria, finally issued an order yesterday allowing for medicine that contained ivermectin as an active ingredient to also be used for the treatment of Covid-19 if so prescribed by a doctor... Judge Cassim Sardiwalla now formally made the settlement an order of court...

“Patients can then use this prescription to buy ivermectin from any pharmacy where it is available,” said Barend Uys, the head of research at AfriForum...."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*1 in 3 Covid-19 survivors suffer mental, neurological problems: study*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/1-...ms-study-f9c3ed66-57f2-4e3f-8665-e7e6490b6a34
7 April 2021

"Paris, France - One in three people who overcome Covid-19 suffer from a neurological or psychiatric diagnosis six months on, according to the largest study so far published on the mental toll that long-Covid takes on survivors.

Authors said the research, printed Wednesday in The Lancet Psychiatry journal, proved that Covid-19 patients were significantly more likely to develop brain conditions than those suffering from other respiratory tract infections.

Studying the health records of more than 230,000 patients who had recovered from Covid-19, they found that 34 percent were diagnosed with a neurological or psychiatric condition within six months.

The most common conditions were anxiety (17 percent of patients) and mood disorders (14 percent).

The authors also examined data from more than 100,000 patients diagnosed with influenza and more than 236,000 diagnosed with any respiratory tract infection.

For 13 percent of patients the disorders were their first diagnosis of a mental health issue.

Incidence of neurological disorders such as brain haemorrhage (0.6 percent), stroke (2.1 percent) and dementia (0.7 percent) was lower overall than for psychiatric disorders but the risk for brain disorders was generally higher in patients who had severe Covid-19.
They found there was overall a 44 percent greater risk of neurological and mental health diagnoses after Covid-19 than after flu, and a 16 percent higher risk than with respiratory tract infections.

Paul Harrison, lead author from the University of Oxford, said that while the individual risk of neurological and psychiatric orders from Covid-19 was small, the overall effect across the global population could prove to be "substantial".

"Many of these conditions are chronic," he said...

Patients hospitalised with severe Covid-19 were at great risk of developing long-term conditions, according to the analysis.

For example, 46 percent of patients who needed intensive care were diagnosed with neurological or psychiatric conditions within six months of recovery.

The data showed 2.7 percent of people needing intensive care suffered a subsequent brain haemorrhage, compared to 0.3 percent of people who weren't hospitalised.

And nearly 7 percent of those needing ICU care suffered a stroke, compared with 1.3 percent of patients who didn't..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*CT hospital ‘Covid-free’ after last patient discharged*
Read here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Emirates extends SA ban for the second time in a week.*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...a-heres-when-theyre-expected-to-return-2021-4
8 April 2021

"... Emirates, once again, extended its ban on outbound flights from South Africa in April. The flag carrier of the United Arab Emirates (UAE) initially hoped to lift the ban on 8 April and later pushed back its return date to 15 April.

On Thursday, just days after it announced one postponement, Emirates confirmed that flight suspensions would continue until at least 22 April.

“Emirates’ flights from South Africa will remain suspended until 22 April 2021, in line with government directives that restrict the entry of travellers originating from South Africa, into the UAE,” the airline said in statement.

“Daily passenger flights to Johannesburg will operate as EK763, however outbound passenger services on EK 764 remain suspended. Customers who have been to or connected through South Africa in the last 14 days will not be permitted on any Emirates flights bound for Dubai.” ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*US and UK tourists may be the first to return to SA in serious numbers - but only from 2022*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...ack-in-sa-from-2022-in-serious-numbers-2021-4
8 April 2021

"US and UK tourists may be the first to return to South Africa in serious numbers, but only from 2022, according to South African Tourism, government’s marketing arm tasked with attracting visitors to the country.

The prospect of near-term travel to South Africa remains “very low” among 24 priority markets, according to the organisation’s “Road to Recovery” report which tracks Covid-19 caseloads, vaccination numbers and border restrictions.

The country’s battered tourism industry is only likely to begin its real recovery when key source markets achieve their Covid-19 vaccination goals and ease restrictions on re-entry..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Paul33

Feliks Karp said:


> So 0 vaccinations recorded on the long weekend. GG WP.


Meanwhile the USA is averaging just over 3mil vaccinations per day

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

A lighthearted but interesting chat about what we learned and where we are going

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Police minister Bheki Cele says that the South African Police Service has made over* 400,000 arrests due to the violation of Covid-19 regulations*.

Responding in a recent written parliamentary Q&A from the EFF, Cele said that a total of 411,309 people have been arrested for breaching regulations since lockdown began at the end of March 2020 until the end of February 2021.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...ed-for-breaking-south-africas-covid-19-rules/

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> Police minister Bheki Cele says that the South African Police Service has made over* 400,000 arrests due to the violation of Covid-19 regulations*.
> 
> Responding in a recent written parliamentary Q&A from the EFF, Cele said that a total of 411,309 people have been arrested for breaching regulations since lockdown began at the end of March 2020 until the end of February 2021.
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...ed-for-breaking-south-africas-covid-19-rules/


He may say that with a degree of pride, but it's a serious indictment of the heavy-handed methods adopted by the SAPS and the regulations put in place.

Disgraceful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## alex1501

Snowpiercer, the prequel.
*"This Bill Gates-funded chemical cloud could help stop global warming"*
"Thousands of planes would fly at high altitudes, spraying millions of tons of particles around the planet to create a massive chemical cloud that would cool the surface."
Full article and video:
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/07/bil...gineering-could-help-stop-global-warming.html

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## DavyH

alex1501 said:


> Snowpiercer, the prequel.
> *"This Bill Gates-funded chemical cloud could help stop global warming"*
> "Thousands of planes would fly at high altitudes, spraying millions of tons of particles around the planet to create a massive chemical cloud that would cool the surface."
> Full article and video:
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/07/bil...gineering-could-help-stop-global-warming.html



The increased - and increasing - number of rocket launches will have a similar effect. Cloudy emissions are largely carbon and aluminium microparticles and would reduce the planetary albedo. Some scientists have already voiced concern about this, never mind adding to the mix.

Want to see the bUt cHeMtRaIlS comments about this!

Edit: increase the planetary albedo. What was I thinking?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

alex1501 said:


> Snowpiercer, the prequel.
> *"This Bill Gates-funded chemical cloud could help stop global warming"*
> "Thousands of planes would fly at high altitudes, spraying millions of tons of particles around the planet to create a massive chemical cloud that would cool the surface."
> Full article and video:
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/07/bil...gineering-could-help-stop-global-warming.html



#whatcouldgowrong

Has nobody watched the Matrix or any other movie where the human race decides to do something with the sky to stop AI from taking over (or who has read Inferno by Dan Brown)... it never ends well for the humans... Like Vic would say: "THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!!!"

Conspiracy Theorist having a field day with this one for sure, I can imagine the next headline being "Gates could not get his nanites in us with his vaccines, now he wants to put it in the air..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Sincere condolences to Queen Elizabeth and family on the death of her husband Prince Phillip. Sympathies to those of a British identity, for whom his death will be felt as a great loss.




Boris Johnson led tributes to Prince Philip, who was married to the Queen for 73 years, saying: “He helped to steer the royal family and the monarchy so that it remains an institution indisputably vital to the balance and happiness of our national life.”

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> Sincere condolences to Queen Elizabeth and family on the death of her husband Prince Phillip. Sympathies to those of a British identity, for whom his death will be felt as a great loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson led tributes to Prince Philip, who was married to the Queen for 73 years, saying: “He helped to steer the royal family and the monarchy so that it remains an institution indisputably vital to the balance and happiness of our national life.”

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Limited visitation now allowed at WC hospitals*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2220707...imited-visitation-now-allowed-at-wc-hospitals
9 April 2021

"Limited hospital visitation will be allowed to commence under strict safety precautions after the Western Cape health department recently adjusted its guidelines amid Level 1 lockdown regulations.
Covid-19 positive and patients under investigation will, however, not be allowed any visitors, but exceptions will be made for those who are terminally ill.

According to the department, all adult patients, who are not terminally ill, will not be allowed visitors and their families will be updated on the patient’s condition by phone...

*Amended visitation guidelines*
According to the amended visitation guidelines, visitors and escorts are only allowed at health facilities “under special circumstances”, such as the rapid deterioration of a patient’s condition, where loved ones are allowed to say their final farewells.

For outpatients, one escort is allowed for paediatric, disabled, vulnerable or weak patients.

At emergency units, one escort may accompany a paediatric patient into an emergency room, while one or two family members are allowed at a time for terminal patients.

Disabled or vulnerable patients may have one escort, depending on the situation, while all other patients are allowed one escort, who will remain in the waiting room if space allows.

Adult inpatients will be limited to 30 minutes visitation per visitor, over a period of one hour per day, while terminally ill patients are allowed to be visited by loved ones for 30 minutes per day, with more people and longer times at the discretion of the ward manager.

The critically ill are allowed one designated visitor once per day.

Paediatric inpatients are allowed one parent/caregiver, who can alternate with another parent/caregiver, while more family members are allowed for terminal patients for 30 minutes, one person at a time. More people and longer time slots will be allowed at the discretion of the ward manager.

Mothers may remain with the neonatal patients or visit regularly, while a birthing partner or a designated person may visit daily for 30 minutes, with longer visitation at the discretion of the ward manager.

In terms of maternity and labour, Covid-19 patients in labour are not allowed birthing partners, while those who test negative are allowed one during active labour, if sufficient space and privacy are available.

Those undergoing C-sections are not allowed birthing partners in theatre, but are allowed to visit for 30 minutes in the postnatal ward..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Nice start to the weekend - loadshedding from 10.00 till 17.00 - it will be take aways tonight , apparently the cables burned or something ...
Beer is lukewarm so not for consumption , A few surviving ice cubes will sacrifice their life so we can have ... G and t's at least.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501

~13 months compressed in 2.5 minutes:



https://odysee.com/@Interesting_Things:4/Covid-Sea-Shanty-subtitles-lo:9

You have been warned.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-v...ing-ffd71934-1596-43e6-923d-32c4698e2f8b.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Have you been working from home? You could claim back from SARS*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2221203...king-from-home-you-could-claim-back-from-sars
12 April 2021

"... You can claim a tax deduction if you worked from home for more than half of your total working hours or for more than six months during the tax year that started in March 2020.

“Claim for your home office if you started working from home at the end of March, and worked there for at least 6 months till the end of February 2021, to deduct this benefit in the tax year,” says Elani van der Westhuizen, senior tax technical at TaxTim, a digital tax assistant that helps you to complete your taxes by asking you questions.

If you qualify to claim, TaxTim offers a home office expense calculator which will help you calculate your expense claim.

However, before using the calculator, it is important to ensure that you meet these minimum requirements as explained in
the TaxTim home office decision tree:


you have spent more than half of your total working hours working from your home office
you have a letter from your employer that states that you can work from home and confirms the percentage of time you spent there
you have an area of your home exclusively used and set up for work
your office is specifically equipped with the relevant instruments, tools and equipment needed to do your work.
If you meet these requirements, you can claim rent or interest on your bond, repairs to the premises, rates and taxes, water and electricity, cleaning, data usage, wear and tear of office equipment and all other expenses relating to your house only.

*What if you earn commission?*
If you earn commission that is more than 50% of your total salary, you can also claim for other commission-related business expenses, such as a phone, internet, stationery and printer repairs. (More home office expenses information.)

To determine your home office deduction, calculate the total square meterage of your home office in relation to the total square meterage of your home and convert this to a percentage. This percentage is then applied to the home office expenditure to calculate the portion that is deductible, van der Westhuizen explains. TaxTim’s home office expense calculator can do this for you.

*Add these to your tax return*
Van der Westhuizen warns that these claims will not be listed on their SARS auto assessment and therefore it is important to ensure that you add these to your tax return yourself.

This situation is different for sole proprietors or freelancers who work from home because they can automatically deduct all their home office expenses. They also do not have to meet the same stringent conditions to qualify for a deduction, van der Westhuizen says.

For help completing your tax returns go to www.taxtim.com

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*COVID-19 infections drop sharply among healthcare workers [Western Cape]*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/co...p-sharply-among-healthcare-workers-says-winde
13 April 2021

"Western Cape Premier *Alan Winde* says the number of healthcare workers infected with COVID-19 has continued to drop “sharply” in the province.

This, he said, pointed to the positive impact of vaccines.

“In December 2020, during the height of the second wave, over 1 971 healthcare workers were infected with the virus. This dropped to its lowest level since the pandemic started in March last year, with just 38 infections last month,” said Winde.

He added: “One week into the month of April, and there have been just 2 infections amongst healthcare workers so far, bringing the current number of active cases among healthcare workers to just 16.”

He said that thousands of healthcare workers had been vaccinated in the Western Cape so far.

As of 1pm on 8 April, the Western Cape had 2 195 active Covid-19 infections with a total of 281 024 confirmed Covid-19 cases and 267 363 recoveries. 

A total of 52 202 out of the 53 820 vaccines received to date as part of the Sisonke trial, had been administered by 5pm on 7 April."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Just as we received 200k shots

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/u...son-vaccine-rollout-blood-clots-report-2021-4

*US authorities want to pause Johnson & Johnson vaccine rollout due to extremely rare blood clots*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

*SA to halt J&J vaccines over blood clot fears*

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...sa-to-halt-jj-vaccines-over-blood-clot-fears/

SA will suspend the rollout of the Johnson & Johnson Covid-19 vaccine over blood clot fears, health minister Dr Zweli Mkhize said on Tuesday.

Mkhize was speaking at a media briefing on Tuesday night after the US Food and Drug Administration advised a temporarily suspension of its rollout of the J&J vaccine after six women developed “unusual blood clots” within two weeks of receiving the shot.

“We cannot take the decision of the FDA lightly. We've voluntarily suspend the rollout until the causal relationship between the blood clot and the vaccine is sufficiently interrogated,” he said.

Mkhize hoped this would be done within “a few days”.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Song it Mick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

As the UK comes out of National Lockdown i am very concerned if the vaccines even work. This concern is based on being told over 40,000,000 (well over 60% of the adult population (herd immunity) have had their first vaccine in the UK and approaching 20,000,000 have had both doses. We are also told that everyone will be vaccinated by June yet the same experts are not only telling those vaccinated to still keep social distancing and wear masks but also say if this isn't done a likely 3rd wave will result in another 50,000 deaths! How if everyone is vaccinated? only one conclusion i can come up with!!!!! very worrying!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> As the UK comes out of National Lockdown i am very concerned if the vaccines even work. This concern is based on being told over 40,000,000 (well over 60% of the adult population (herd immunity) have had their first vaccine in the UK and approaching 20,000,000 have had both doses. We are also told that everyone will be vaccinated by June yet the same experts are not only telling those vaccinated to still keep social distancing and wear masks but also say if this isn't done a likely 3rd wave will result in another 50,000 deaths! How if everyone is vaccinated? only one conclusion i can come up with!!!!! very worrying!



It's about being over cautious. Since you guys have been hit so hard It's understandable.

Over here the Western Cape has the lowest amount of cases since March for health workers. Majority of health workers in that province had the jab. So there is some proof that it is working.

But as long as we have anti-vaxxers refusing the jab the virus will just continue to spread and drive the forming of new strains. In which case the vaccine could be useless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

I am not an anti vaxxer but if the message is a third wave will result in the same results as wave 1 and 2 when so many are vaccinated that's exactly what you will get!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> It's about being over cautious. Since you guys have been hit so hard It's understandable.
> 
> Over here the Western Cape has the lowest amount of cases since March for health workers. Majority of health workers in that province had the jab. So there is some proof that it is working.
> 
> But as long as we have anti-vaxxers refusing the jab the virus will just continue to spread and drive the forming of new strains. In which case the vaccine could be useless.


I think the WC are being too fast to celebrate here since the total number of cases has barely exceeded 1000 in the last few weeks. It’s a natural “low” in the epidemiological curve of the disease... we have to wait for the 3rd wave before we can have a clear idea about the impact the vaccine has on the healthcare workers population.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> As the UK comes out of National Lockdown i am very concerned if the vaccines even work. This concern is based on being told over 40,000,000 (well over 60% of the adult population (herd immunity) have had their first vaccine in the UK and approaching 20,000,000 have had both doses. We are also told that everyone will be vaccinated by June yet the same experts are not only telling those vaccinated to still keep social distancing and wear masks but also say if this isn't done a likely 3rd wave will result in another 50,000 deaths! How if everyone is vaccinated? only one conclusion i can come up with!!!!! very worrying!


It’s because even if you are vaccinated, you are still able to be infected and/or transmit the virus. The numbers (90% and others) that are published reflect the efficacy of the relevant vaccines to prevent severe/lethal forms of the infection and not to prevent the infection/transmission thereof. So 60% of the population being immunized will considerably slow down the spread but won’t stop it immediately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> It’s because even if you are vaccinated, you are still able to be infected and/or transmit the virus. The numbers (90% and others) that are published reflect the efficacy of the relevant vaccines to prevent severe/lethal forms of the infection and not to prevent the infection/transmission thereof. So 60% of the population being immunized will considerably slow down the spread but won’t stop it immediately.


But if a third wave brings another 50,000 deaths which is what we are being told then vaccination hasn't considerably slowed down the spread in fact it's made no impact whatsoever based on those figures!


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> But if a third wave brings another 50,000 deaths which is what we are being told then vaccination hasn't considerably slowed down the spread in fact it's made no impact whatsoever based on those figures!


Maybe the Government is scaremongering so we are over cautious but like i said to @Adephi that is counter productive because many will think if vaccination makes no difference why get vaccinated. On top of that people who have had not just one but both doses of the vaccine have still caught the virus even some deaths have been reported! My theory is the vaccine probably was quite effective to the original mutations but people in the UK are not getting them anymore that's old news, instead we have two more aggressive mutations of our own, the South African mutation, the Brazilian mutation and another one they mentioned the other day which they are very concerned about!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> But if a third wave brings another 50,000 deaths which is what we are being told then vaccination hasn't considerably slowed down the spread in fact it's made no impact whatsoever based on those figures!


You are still left with 20M people who have not received a second dose and another 20 who didn’t receive anything... everyone stopping to take precautions and going wild may very well result in a 3rd wave. This being said, you are reporting figures based on a statistical model and to date the virus managed to ridicule most of our predictions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH

Adephi said:


> *SA to halt J&J vaccines over blood clot fears*
> 
> https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...sa-to-halt-jj-vaccines-over-blood-clot-fears/
> 
> SA will suspend the rollout of the Johnson & Johnson Covid-19 vaccine over blood clot fears, health minister Dr Zweli Mkhize said on Tuesday.
> 
> Mkhize was speaking at a media briefing on Tuesday night after the US Food and Drug Administration advised a temporarily suspension of its rollout of the J&J vaccine after six women developed “unusual blood clots” within two weeks of receiving the shot.
> 
> “We cannot take the decision of the FDA lightly. We've voluntarily suspend the rollout until the causal relationship between the blood clot and the vaccine is sufficiently interrogated,” he said.
> 
> Mkhize hoped this would be done within “a few days”.



A cursory look at Google provides links to peer-reviewed publications (articles dated 2016-2017) quoting the 'normal' incidence of CVST as anywhere between 2 and 6 per million.

Possible related incidences involving the J & J vaccine are below 1 per million.

Clotting related to the contraceptive pill occurs at a far higher rate - but lower than thrombosis incidences related to pregnancy/post partum complications. This risk is regarded as acceptable.

Clotting issues (largely DVT but not excluding CVST) related to Covid-19 are estimated at 3-6 times those of the uninfected population.

Just throwing the numbers out there for any vaping statistician to play with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Fauci says J&J vaccine pause will likely only last 'days to weeks,' not 'weeks to months'*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/fauci-johnson-and-johnson-vaccine-pause-delay-how-long-2021-4
13 April 2021

"Dr. Anthony Fauci, chief medical advisor to US President Joe Biden, said on Tuesday that according to his understanding of guidance from the US health authorities, the Johnson and Johnson vaccine pause should only last "days to weeks" ...

Dr. Janet Woodcock, the acting commissioner of the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA), told reporters earlier in the day that she expects the halt to be temporary...

Johnson and Johnson also announced it would delay the rollout of its Covid-19 vaccine in Europe hours after US health officials called for authorities to pause using the vaccine..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## alex1501

*"Military programs aiming to end pandemics forever"*

"Bill Whitaker reports on the Pentagon projects that helped combat COVID-19 and may help end pandemics forever.

It might surprise you to learn that many of the innovations deployed to counter the coronavirus were once obscure Pentagon-funded projects to defend soldiers from contagious diseases and biological weapons. The life-saving vaccine developed in record time owes a debt to these programs. To learn more, we met the man who has been leading the rapid vaccine effort, retired Colonel Matt Hepburn. An army infectious disease physician, he spent years with the secretive defense advanced research projects agency or DARPA, working on technology he hopes will ensure COVID-19 is the last pandemic."

Story and video:
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/last-pandemic-science-military-60-minutes-2021-04-11/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raindance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 227563
> 
> View attachment 227561


Looks like the third wave is upon us.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked

*Covid-19 vaccine may alter mammogram results to “false positive”*
https://www.all4women.co.za/2222171...may-alter-mammogram-results-to-false-positive
15 April 2021

"... According to the Johns Hopkins University there is no link between breast cancer and Covid-19 vaccines, but what is important is that the vaccine may affect your mammogram result.

“The Covid-19 vaccine, like other vaccinations, can cause a temporary enlargement of lymph nodes. This can cause your mammogram to appear abnormal even when you are OK and there is no indication of cancer,” says Dr. Lisa Mullen, a radiologist who specialises in breast imaging in an article for Johns Hopkins University.

According to Dr. Mullen, the spot under the arm where the vaccine was administered begins to swell as an immune response to it – something not uncommon when getting other vaccines like shingles or pneumonia as well. Mullen also mentions that the enlarged lymph nodes are not permanent.

“If a mammogram shows that your lymph nodes look large and there’s not an obvious explanation for the change, the radiologist is likely to consider this an abnormal finding. That means you get a call-back.”

Mullen also advises, that even with knowledge of a vaccine, if a mammogram does come back positive its better to do a follow up appointment as “it is better to be safe than sorry.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> It’s because even if you are vaccinated, you are still able to be infected and/or transmit the virus. The numbers (90% and others) that are published reflect the efficacy of the relevant vaccines to prevent severe/lethal forms of the infection and not to prevent the infection/transmission thereof. So 60% of the population being immunized will considerably slow down the spread but won’t stop it immediately.



Exactly. The same as getting the annual flu shot. It doesn't prevent us from getting that particular strain of flu, but if we get, it won't be severe. 

Speaking of which, around this time last year my brother and I went off to our local GP for our shots. Due to COVID precautions at the consulting rooms, we had to wait in the car and the paramedic (who is permanently employed by the GP) came out to us. So there we were, standing on the pavement, getting a flu jab

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## fbb1964

Grand Guru said:


> I hope all of us do realize that the last few weeks as much as the next few months we are writing an important chapter in History. A chapter that will be taught in schoolbooks for years, decades and probably centuries after our time. I’m suggesting we keep a common diary! Tell us whether you’re going to be locked in or, are you one of the lucky ones like myself who will be out to work everyday or night, while the bulk are chilling/counting days? Tell us how you’re going to fill your days up! Tell us what positive contribution you’ll be making to the society in the next few weeks. Tell us your thoughts on what is happening and what you think would happen... Just a fun idea which may turn out into a nice collective experience.



Here we are more than a year later. Maybe we should touch base another year from now and see where we are then? Might be quite interesting to see what happens in another year.

COVID-911: From Homeland Security to Biosecurity

9/11, as we were told repeatedly in the days, weeks, and months after the attack, was the day that changed everything. And now a new event has come along to once again throw the world into chaos. But whereas the post-9/11 era introduced America to the concept of homeland security, the COVID-19 era is introducing the world to an altogether more abstract concept: biosecurity. This is the story of the COVID-911 security state.

https://www.corbettreport.com/covid-911-from-homeland-security-to-biosecurity/

False Flags and the Dawn of Bioterrorism

For the past twenty years, the world has been in the midst of a so-called “war on terror” set in motion by a false flag attack of spectacular proportions. Now the stage is being set for a new spectacular attack to usher in the next stage in that war on terror: the war on bioterrorism. But who are the real bioterrorists? And can we rely on government agencies, their appointed health authorities, and the corporate media to accurately identify those terrorists in the wake of the next spectacular terror attack?

https://www.corbettreport.com/false-flags-and-the-dawn-of-bioterrorism/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*1 million people have died from Covid-19 in Europe, a top World Health Organisation doctor said*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/million-people-dead-from-covid-19-europen-region-who-said-2021-4
15 April 2021


WHO Regional Director for Europe Hans Kluge said 1 million people in Europe have died from Covid-19.
WHO's European region includes parts of central Asia.
Data from Johns Hopkins University shows that more than 2.9 million people have died from Covid-19 worldwide since the virus first started to spread.

The Americas have been hardest hit by the virus - with Brazil, Mexico, and the United States collectively recording more than 1.1 million deaths - but the 53-country European region that stretches into parts of Asia, is close behind.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*VACCINE REGISTRATION OPEN FOR THOSE AGED 60 YEARS AND ABOVE*
*https://www.facebook.com/GovernmentZA/*
16 April 2021
*



*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Sorry - deleted everything by mistake but not important.


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Song it Mick





DavyH said:


> A cursory look at Google provides links to peer-reviewed publications (articles dated 2016-2017) quoting the 'normal' incidence of CVST as anywhere between 2 and 6 per million.
> 
> Possible related incidences involving the J & J vaccine are below 1 per million.
> 
> Clotting related to the contraceptive pill occurs at a far higher rate - but lower than thrombosis incidences related to pregnancy/post partum complications. This risk is regarded as acceptable.
> 
> Clotting issues (largely DVT but not excluding CVST) related to Covid-19 are estimated at 3-6 times those of the uninfected population.
> 
> Just throwing the numbers out there for any vaping statistician to play with.



It's even higher WAY higher for covid to cause really bad clots,
Absolute malfunction *AGAIN* from our government . 6 in 6.8 million chance , literally 1.1 in a million from the vaccine. Meanwhile 1360 in 6.8 million will get clots from covid, 200 in a million chance.

edit: Quoted the wrong post form @Adephi my bad

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> It's even higher WAY higher for covid to cause really bad clots,
> Absolute malfunction *AGAIN* from our government . 6 in 6.8 million chance , literally 1.1 in a million from the vaccine. Meanwhile 1360 in 6.8 million will get clots from covid, 200 in a million chance.
> 
> edit: Quoted the wrong post form @Adephi my bad



No problem.

You want to know what is even more bizarre. According to this article the instances of CVST normally is 5 per million.




https://www.cedars-sinai.org/health-library/diseases-and-conditions/c/cerebral-venous-sinus-thrombosis-cvst.html#:~:text=venous sinus thrombosis-,Cerebral venous sinus thrombosis (CVST) occurs when a blood clot,of your body, and seizures.

If anything, the vaccine lowers the chances of getting CVST!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

*https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...ts-suspension-on-jj-vaccines-with-conditions/*

*Sahpra lifts suspension on J&J vaccines with 'conditions*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver

Many countries are way ahead of South Africa in vaccinations

I believe that recently, the US is vaccinating 4m people per DAY.
That's about 1.2% of their population per day (pop ~330m)

So if we were to vaccinate at that rate, it would need to be about 660k per day.
We've only done about 300k so far in total.

We are far behind 
Let's see how this ramps up

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> We are far behind



we are so far behind if it wasn’t so serious it would be laughable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## fbb1964

Silver said:


> Many countries are way ahead of South Africa in vaccinations
> 
> I believe that recently, the US is vaccinating 4m people per DAY.
> That's about 1.2% of their population per day (pop ~330m)
> 
> So if we were to vaccinate at that rate, it would need to be about 660k per day.
> We've only done about 300k so far in total.
> 
> We are far behind
> Let's see how this ramps up



Found this interesting covid vaccine tracking site today. 

https://ourworldindata.org/covid-vaccinations

Our data on COVID-19 vaccinations is updated each morning (London time), with the most recent official numbers up to the previous day.

In our Data Explorer you can see all of our data on COVID-19 vaccinations (doses administered, people with at least 1 dose, and people fully vaccinated).

Both Australia and South Africa appears at the very bottom worldwide!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

fbb1964 said:


> Found this interesting covid vaccine tracking site today.
> 
> https://ourworldindata.org/covid-vaccinations
> 
> Our data on COVID-19 vaccinations is updated each morning (London time), with the most recent official numbers up to the previous day.
> 
> In our Data Explorer you can see all of our data on COVID-19 vaccinations (doses administered, people with at least 1 dose, and people fully vaccinated).
> 
> Both Australia and South Africa appears at the very bottom worldwide!
> 
> View attachment 227907


Australia 
https://www.dw.com/en/covid-australia-and-new-zealand-return-to-quarantine-free-travel/a-57247149
Vs South Africa
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...n-of-bleak-covid-19-reality-for-south-africa/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## fbb1964

Grand Guru said:


> Australia
> https://www.dw.com/en/covid-australia-and-new-zealand-return-to-quarantine-free-travel/a-57247149
> Vs South Africa
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...n-of-bleak-covid-19-reality-for-south-africa/



There is a huge difference in how much the impact of covid was in AU & NZ vs SA.
SA was hit much worse than here.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/










But still if you look at the top 10 countries its a lot worse!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

fbb1964 said:


> There is a huge difference in how much the impact of covid was in AU & NZ vs SA.
> SA was hit much worse than here.
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
> 
> View attachment 227914
> 
> 
> View attachment 227915
> 
> 
> View attachment 227916
> 
> 
> But still if you look at the top 10 countries its a lot worse!
> 
> View attachment 227917



We were hit much worse for the same reason that Australia and New Zealand can open so quick with low vaccine numbers. It starts with a "G".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Israel gave away ALL its population biostatistical data to Pfizer and paid 3 times the normal price for the vaccine in order to get priority... I’m not sure if you do realise what that means on the mid to long term in terms of business for a huge lab like Pfizer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/lifestyle/484839/us-labels-south-africa-a-no-go-area/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 228092
> 
> 
> View attachment 228093



thanks for all your updates @Grand Guru 
Appreciate if

have they stopped putting on that little box that shows how many people have been vaccinated?
Was about 300k last time i saw

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> thanks for all your updates @Grand Guru
> Appreciate if
> 
> have they stopped putting on that little box that shows how many people have been vaccinated?
> Was about 300k last time i saw


Yes they did. Remember the J&J vaccine use is put on hold due to the adverse events reported in the States.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

This is part of an email which I received from Discovery today.




Interesting. I knew that Discovery would foot the bill, but I didn't know that vaccinations are actually free for everyone, whether you belong to a medical aid or not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Government to lift suspension of J&J Sisonke vaccination programme*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...rogramme-6e452451-3c77-4687-8f0c-fb7886f19944
22 April 2021

"The temporary suspension of the Johnson and Johnson vaccine and the Sisonke Vaccination Programme will be lifted, government announced on Thursday.

Acting Minister in the Presidency Khumbudzo Ntshavheni said the temporary suspension in South Africa was in line with the government’s commitment to ensure that comprehensive safety measures are undertaken regarding the vaccine rollout.

“The reviewed data had confirmed that South Africa had not experienced any rare blood clots with the already vaccinated healthcare workers (HCWs)... "

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*App launched to report reactions to Covid-19 vaccines*
https://www.iol.co.za/mercury/news/...vaccines-4575a49b-aba5-4998-9010-9f8e52945acb
23 April 2021

"DURBAN - The South African Health Products Regulatory Authority (Sahpra) has launched an app for the public and healthcare workers to report the side effects of medicines and vaccines...

In a statement on Thursday, Sahpra chief executive officer Dr Boitumelo Semete-Makokotlela said the Med Safety app was designed to simplify and promote the reporting of suspected adverse drug reactions (ADRs), including adverse events following immunisation (AEFIs) by both the public and healthcare providers...

She said the purpose of the data reported through the app is to contribute to the understanding of the safety profiles of Covid-19 vaccines and other medicines.

“The app only collects the minimum required personal information that will inform clinical decision making.”

The app also allows the public and healthcare providers to learn about medicine safety and receive news from Sahpra.

While the app is currently only available in English, users would soon be given a choice of language.

Another benefit of the app is that users would be able to create a “watch list” of medicines of interest, which enables them to view relevant formation.

For details of the app, visit:

http://medsafety.sahpra.org.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

I was looking at the figures on this summary table and reflecting on the disparity of death rates between the provinces. It says a mouthful on the healthcare services distribution in the country.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Covid: Man arrested after infecting 22 people in Majorca*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-56874018
25 April 2021

"A man has been arrested in Spain on suspicion of assault after allegedly infecting 22 people with Covid.

The 40-year-old is alleged to have continued to go to work and the gym despite having a cough and a temperature of more than 40C (104F).

He is said to have walked around his place of work in Majorca, pulling his mask down, coughing and telling colleagues he was going to infect them.

Five colleagues and three fellow gym goers later tested positive.

Another 14 people - family members of the infected - also came down with Covid, including three one-year-olds.

In a statement released on Saturday, Spanish police said the man had been exhibiting symptoms for a number of days, but refused to go home from work in the town of Manacor.

He took a PCR test one evening, but then went to work and the gym the next day while awaiting the results.

His colleagues told him to go home, but he refused, police said. He would then pull down his mask, cough and say: "I'm going to infect you all with coronavirus."

When his test came back positive, colleagues were "alarmed", according to police, who have been investigating the allegations since late January.

None of the people became seriously ill, police said."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Deaths climb as India reels from deadly Covid wave*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-56855712
25 April 2021

"Deaths have been steadily rising in India as critical care beds, medicines and oxygen fall short in an unrelenting wave of Covid infections.

The country has so far confirmed more than 186,000 deaths and 16 million cases - three million have been added just in the last two weeks. And it continues to see record single-day spikes, evidence of a curve that is far steeper than the first wave in mid-September last year.

And the devastating effect is evident in the images pouring in from crematoriums across the country - of anguished families waiting for hours to perform last rites, mass cremations as cities run out of space to honour the dead and incessant plumes of smoke from funeral pyres.

Journalists in various cities have challenged official figures, often spending days outside crematoriums to count the dead. Their estimates suggest that deaths in some cities are ten times higher than what is being reported.

BBC Gujarat reported last week that a crematorium in Surat city had been running for so long that the heat had begun to melt part of its chimney. But officials are yet to revise figures anywhere."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Covid: India sets another infection record as US shows concern*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-56875805
25 April 2021

"India has registered a new world record for daily coronavirus infections for the fourth day in a row, placing more strain on its crisis-hit hospitals.

It recorded a further 349,691 cases on Sunday, bringing the total to almost 17 million since the pandemic began.

Overcrowded hospitals are struggling to secure enough oxygen, leading to patients being turned away.

On Saturday the US said it was deeply concerned by India's surge in cases. Secretary of State Antony Blinken said the US was working closely with the Indian government to send more support and supplies.

The Indian government is deploying trains and the air force to transport supplies to hard-hit areas.

The situation is particularly acute in the capital Delhi, where people have been dying in hospitals because of lack of oxygen.

The World Health Organization (WHO) said the situation in India was a "devastating reminder" of what the coronavirus could do.

The number of deaths across India rose by 2,767 in the 24 hours to Sunday - the highest daily number so far..."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

Just a heads up to everybody that's registered for the jab. The portal is open to make appointments.

https://bookings.v4hcw.co.za/vax/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Just a heads up to everybody that's registered for the jab. The portal is open to make appointments.
> 
> https://bookings.v4hcw.co.za/vax/


I read somewhere that it should be a .org/government or your medical aid web address to be legit to register for the jab. I could be and I hope I’m wrong and that this is the real deal website. I can’t wait to have the jab and slowly start the journey back to “normal” life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> I read somewhere that it should be a .org/government or your medical aid web address to be legit to register for the jab. I could be and I hope I’m wrong and that this is the real deal website. I can’t wait to have the jab and slowly start the journey back to “normal” life.



That's what I got from my boss. So if it's wrong he's going to get a wet turd on his desk next week.

And when I entered my ID it pulled up all my details as when I registered. So I think it's legit. If it's not I'm going to riot next week Tuesday.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> I read somewhere that it should be a .org/government or your medical aid web address to be legit to register for the jab. I could be and I hope I’m wrong and that this is the real deal website. I can’t wait to have the jab and slowly start the journey back to “normal” life.



It could be because it's still the trail thats ongoing with that they are managing the bookings for now. Once the next phase start they will most likely use another page.


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Just a heads up to everybody that's registered for the jab. The portal is open to make appointments.
> 
> https://bookings.v4hcw.co.za/vax/



The above site appears to be only for the Sisonke J & J vaccination and it couldn't find my ID, although I have registered on the official SA Govt.'s site https://vaccine.enroll.health.gov.za/#/ which states:





On this site I could not make an appointment yet. I had to fill in where I live and whether I would prefer an appointment in the morning or afternoon. 

I received this confirmation via SMS:

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> The above site appears to be only for the Sisonke J & J vaccination and it couldn't find my ID, although I have registered on the official SA Govt.'s site https://vaccine.enroll.health.gov.za/#/ which states:
> 
> View attachment 228493
> 
> 
> 
> On this site I could not make an appointment yet. I had to fill in where I live and whether I would prefer an appointment in the morning or afternoon.
> 
> I received this confirmation via SMS:
> 
> View attachment 228494



Yeah, I think its for healthcare workers. 

I could make an appointment on the site I mentioned. I also had to wait for an sms but that gave me a link to the t's and c's. Agreed and got another sms with a voucher number. 

My dad got a message from Discovery saying they only register for 80+ year olds at this stage. But see what the sms say and take it from there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> My dad got a message from Discovery saying they only register for 80+ year olds at this stage.



that’s excellent news. I’m hopefully that once discovery starts it will go a lot smoother than it has been.


----------



## Hooked

*Japan's Covid-19 cases are surging with less than 90 days until the Tokyo Olympics*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/japans-covid-19-cases-surging-tokyo-olympics-2021-4
27 April 2021


Japan is averaging nearly 5,000 new Covid-19 cases per day with the Tokyo Olympics less than three months away.
The Japanese government declared a state of emergency in some cities on Friday to combat the spread.
Vaccination rates in Japan are only around 2%.
...As of Sunday, Japan had a seven-day average of 4,772 new cases per day, which is up by over 3,700 from where the country was at the beginning of March.

On Friday, the Japanese government announced that it would put Tokyo, and three other major cities, under a state of emergency. Roughly 25% of the country's population stands to be affected by the announcement. Under the state of emergency, restrictions are expected to include the barring of spectators from events, per Japan Today.

The Olympics are set to begin on 23 July, and the state of emergency could affect the setup for the games, even if the declaration ends before torchlight. While the International Olympic Committee (IOC) and Japanese government have expressed a commitment to ensuring the game commence this summer, one Japanese official, Toshihiro Nikai, secretary-general of the ruling Liberal Democratic Party, has said canceling the Olympics is an option.

"If rising coronavirus cases means 'this is impossible,' we would have to give up," Nikai told Kyodo News.

To date, Japan has recorded 548,000 cases and 9,737 deaths, per JHU CSSE data. Of Japan's 47 prefectures, Tokyo, the host city for most Olympic events, has recorded the most coronavirus cases and deaths (132,000 and 1,840 respectively), followed by Osaka (71,058 and 1,297 respectively), which is also scheduled to host events this summer.

Currently, the IOC is planning to allow Japanese locals in as spectators for the events. But surging Covid-19 cases could result in events taking place in front of small crowds or even empty stadiums. Foreign spectators have already been barred from attending.

Vaccines aren't projected to play a big part in curbing the spread in the coming months, as Japan lags significantly behind other developed countries in terms of vaccine rollout..."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Paul33 said:


> that’s excellent news. I’m hopefully that once discovery starts it will go a lot smoother than it has been.



You have to first register on the government portal for non-medical service members and then discovery will send you a link for another registration (basically so you don't have to go to a public health care facility).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*A US private school says it won’t employ vaccinated teachers and staff*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/a-miami-private-school-said-it-wont-employ-vaccinated-staff-2021-4
27 April 2021


A Miami private school is asking its staff to avoid Covid-19 vaccines, citing unfounded claims.
In a letter to faculty, the school's co-founder said vaccinated staff will be barred from contact with kids.
Moving forward, Centner Academy's policy will be to not "employ" those who have gotten the shots.
Centner Academy, a private school of about 300 students with two campuses in Miami, sent faculty and staff a letter last week asking employees who have not yet been vaccinated to refrain from scheduling a shot and alerting those who have already been inoculated that they must "maintain physical distance from students."

In the letter chock-full of vaccine misinformation, one of the school's co-founders and CEO, Leila Centner, said she made the decision "with a very heavy heart," while claiming that "reports have surfaced recently of non-vaccinated people being negatively impacted by interacting with people who have been vaccinated."

... [Centner said that] "new information" that suggests vaccinated individuals may "inadvertently" impact the health of others, "compelled" her to take action, she said.

There is no scientific evidence that supports Centner's claim that vaccinated people can impact unvaccinated people by interacting with them.

The letter gave employees three options:

1. Wait until the school year is over to get the vaccine - though Centner notes that employees who choose this option will not be able to return to their job until clinical trials on the vaccines are complete, and even then, will only be welcome back if a position is available at that time.
2. Inform the school if they have plans to get the vaccine before the end of the school year "as we cannot allow recently vaccinated people to be near our students until more information is known."
3. Let the school know if they've already received the vaccine and "maintain physical distance from the students."

My Comment:

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

*Singapore is now the best place to be during the pandemic, beating New Zealand*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/best-place-to-be-pandemic-singapore-new-zealand-2021-4
27 April 2021


Singapore surpassed New Zealand this week as the best place to be during the pandemic, according to Bloomberg's Covid Resilience Ranking.
Local Covid-19 cases in Singapore are nearly zero, and residents' daily lives are relatively normal, per Bloomberg.
The city-state has vaccinated about 20% of its population. New Zealand has vaccinated less than 2%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*AIRLINES
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/i...a-heres-when-theyre-expected-to-return-2021-4
26 April 2021

SINGAPORE*
Singapore’s ban on travellers from South Africa, which was reintroduced amid the emergence of the 501Y.V2 variant at the start of 2021, has been lightened. While most travellers who have visited South Africa within the last 14 days will still be prohibited from entering the country – unless they’ve obtained specific entry approval from the ministry of health – Singapore’s Changi Airport will accommodate passengers-in-transit.

The updated regulations came into effect on Friday 23 April and allow Singapore Airlines to transport South African travellers to countries in Asia and the South-West Pacific region. The airline had previously operated a limited schedule between South Africa and Singapore, only carrying returning residents and citizens back home.

These returning residents – or visitors cleared for “critical and essential official travel”— will now be subjected to a mandatory 21 days of quarantine. This Stay Home Notice (SHN) is split between a dedicated government-run facility (14 days) and the traveller’s residence (7 days), during which follow-up PCR tests will be conducted.

Singapore Airlines operates five weekly flights between Johannesburg and Changi Airport.


*El Al Airlines (Israel)*
Israel’s flag carrier, El Al Airlines, will resume flights to and from South Africa on 6 May 2021. The airline’s schedule will, however, remain limited to just one flight per week.

Flights from Tel Aviv’s Ben Gurion Airport to Johannesburg’s OR Tambo International will operate on Thursday, while outbound flights from South Africa to Israel will depart on Saturdays.

Stringent border restrictions still apply and only returning residents and nationals will be allowed to enter Israel. Any foreigners wishing to enter the country will need to apply for a special exemption via the Israeli Embassy or Office of the Population Authority.

*Emirates *
Emirates has extended its flight restrictions on South African travellers for a fourth time in April. The flag carrier of the United Arab Emirates (UAE) was initially due to resume its operations on 8 April. 

On 15 April, the revised date of return, Emirates confirmed that flight suspensions would continue until at least 30 May. The airline will continue to operate limited commercial passenger flights into, but not out of, South Africa.

“Daily passenger flights to Johannesburg will operate as EK763, however outbound passenger services on EK 764 remain suspended. Customers who have been to or connected through South Africa in the last 14 days will not be permitted on any Emirates flights bound for Dubai.”

*KLM*
KLM Royal Dutch Airlines continues to operate limited passenger flights to and from South Africa but is only carrying Dutch Nationals and EU Residents as outbound passengers.

“KLM is currently operating a daily flight from Johannesburg to Amsterdam, and three flights per week from Cape Town to Amsterdam,” said a representative of the airline.

“KLM has maintained this schedule to South Africa since the international borders were reopened in October 2020. The current Air France schedule between Johannesburg and Paris has increased from three to five flights per week with effect 29 March 2021.”

South African travellers are currently banned from entering The Netherlands, with its Ministry of Foreign affairs expected to review border restrictions on 1 May.

*British Airways*
British Airways, which operated daily flights between London, OR Tambo, and Cape Town prior to the pandemic – and returned with limited services in October – suspended all flights to and from South Africa on 23 December. This flight ban has since been extended several times, with the airline proposing the earliest return date of 17 May 2021...

*Virgin Atlantic*
The British Virgin Atlantic resumed limited passenger services to and from South Africa in October but, like BA, suspended flights on 23 December. The suspension has since been extended several times.

“Plans to resume flights to South Africa are aiming for early June, dependant on travel restrictions allowing,” said Rosie Watts, the PR Executive of Virgin Atlantic.

*Cathay Pacific*
The Hong King airline suspended travel to South Africa in March 2020 and intended to restart its flights to Johannesburg a year later. This proposed resumption date was recently extended to 30 June 2021.

*Qantas*
Australia’s flag carrier, Qantas, continues to limit its international operations to flights to and from New Zealand. Qantas’ international operations, beyond New Zealand, have been suspended since March 2020…

*Delta Airlines*
Prior to the pandemic, the American Delta Airlines offered non-stop flights between Atlanta in the United States and Johannesburg. The airline suspended this flight on 26 March 2020.

“Currently, we don’t have a firm date to restart our Johannesburg flight or launch our Cape Town service and continue to evaluate [the] market situation given the Covid-19 pandemic,” said the airline.

“We are certainly hoping to restart service by the middle of the year but [that’s] to be confirmed.”

*Etihad Airways*
The second flag carrier of the UAE, Etihad Airways, last operated a commercial passenger flight from South Africa on 24 March 2020. The airline initially aimed to resume operations in March 2021 but, owing to ongoing international restrictions, has extended its suspension with no set return date…"

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Yeah, I think its for healthcare workers.
> 
> I could make an appointment on the site I mentioned. I also had to wait for an sms but that gave me a link to the t's and c's. Agreed and got another sms with a voucher number.
> 
> My dad got a message from Discovery saying they only register for 80+ year olds at this stage. But see what the sms say and take it from there.



I received an email yesterday from Discovery saying that I may register. I'm in the 60+ group. I tried unsuccessfully to access the site. Perhaps too many people trying to register at the same time?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Students, academics, and some engineers from SA can now also travel to the US – in theory*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...en-further-extended-for-south-africans-2021-4
28 April 2021

"South African agricultural workers have been exempt from the US travel ban since January. Earlier this month they were joined by South Africans holding valid immigrant or fiancé(e) K-1 visas, and a list of "exchange visitors", including:


au pairs who are able to provide specialised care for minor US citizens with particular needs – medical, special education, or sign language
au pairs who take care of children whose parents are either frontline healthcare workers or medical researchers involved in work around Covid-19
South Africans in bilateral exchange programmes which are "designed to promote US national interests", as long as that programme is endorsed by the US government at federal, state, or local government level
interns and trainees on US government agency-sponsored programmes
specialised teachers, who hold a degree-equivalent to a US bachelor’s degree in either education or the academic subject field in which they intend to teach, as long as they have at least two years’ experience and "possess sufficient proficiency in the English language".
But the American government has bluntly warned that a theoretical exemption is not the same as an actual visa.

"The pandemic continues to limit the number of visas our embassies and consulates abroad are able to process," said the state department in a statement.

"As always, visa applicants should check the website of the nearest Embassy or Consulate for the most up-to-date information about visa appointment availability."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*SA wants Chinese and Russian vaccines for 10 million people – but regulators say not yet*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...lion-people-but-regulators-say-not-yet-2021-4
30 April 2021


Covid-19 vaccines developed in China and Russia could be introduced in South Africa if they get approval from the Health Products Regulatory Authority.
Health minister Zweli Mkhize confirmed government’s intention to acquire enough of Russia’s Sputnik V and China’s Sinovac doses to vaccinate 10 million people.
But both vaccines have shown diminished efficacy in combatting Covid-19 variants, particularly 501Y.V2.
And Sputnik V has already been shelved in Brazil due to fears surrounding its "dangerous" adenovirus vector.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*New lockdown rules for South Africa considered*

Bloomberg30 April 2021



  
The resurgence of the Covid-19 pandemic in India has prompted the South African government to consider introducing additional measures in order to stave off a third wave.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...-africa-considered.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## fbb1964

Noticed today. 

https://www.discovermagazine.com/environment/pandemic-plastic-is-flooding-the-oceans

*Pandemic Plastic Is Flooding The Oceans*
*Experts say face masks and other pollution related to COVID-19 measures are stressing the marine environment.*
By Cody CottierMar 17, 2021 7:00 AM





(Credit: Marti Bug Catcher/Shutterstock)
*Newsletter*
Sign up for our email newsletter for the latest science news

For decades, the world’s seas and shorelines have been strewn with plastic bottles, bags and other disposable debris. But over the past year, as humanity armed itself against the coronavirus, a new category of waste joined the scene: personal protective equipment.

In relieving a global health crisis, we have inadvertently worsened an ecological crisis. Since early 2020, the products meant to hold the virus at bay — face masks, gloves, hand sanitizer bottles — have washed up on beaches worldwide, and even on remote islands. “I’m astonished by how much I see when I take walks on the coast,” says Nick Mallos of Ocean Conservancy, who lives in Portland, Oregon. “I think the pandemic has absolutely underscored the importance of proper waste management around the world.”

Face masks have perhaps stirred the most anxiety, with recent studies estimating that as many as 1.6 billion could have entered the oceans last year. Each one weighs only a few grams, but collectively they amount to between 4,700 and 6,200 tons. Like many plastics, these polypropylene garments could linger for as much as 500 years before fully breaking down into microplastics, which are themselves more or less eternal. In all its forms, plastic poses a threat to the health of marine animals, and its effect on human health remains poorly understood.


*The Second Life of Masks*
One of the first organizations to raise alarm over pandemic pollution was Hong Kong-based OceansAsia, which surveyed the nearby uninhabited island of Soko and found 70 masks in a 300-foot span of beach. The situation has only worsened in the meantime, according to research director Teale Phelps Bondaroff. “Every single visit we find more masks,” he says, and with some masks now shredded and covered in algae, animals may be more likely to eat them.

Many people have noted that, to an underwater predator, floating masks may resemble jellyfish. And as Laurent Lombard, a diver and founder of the French nonprofit Operation Mer Propre (Operation Clean Sea), warned in a Facebook post last spring, “soon there may be more masks than jellyfish in the waters of the Mediterranean.” With their elastic straps, some fear the masks could entangle animals as well.

Of course, this recent influx is only a small fraction of total plastic pollution (some 11 million tons each year). “Face masks are the tip of the iceberg of this much bigger problem,” Phelps Bondaroff says. But he hopes they will draw attention to marine pollution in general, cutting through society’s “litter blindness” to jolt us into action. “If I’m walking out on the street and I see a cigarette butt, it kind of blends into the environment,” he says. But face masks, besides being the most salient cultural motif of our time, “are light, bright, and they stand out.”

Phelps Bondaroff also acknowledges the importance of personal protective equipment to prevent the spread of COVID-19. “Wear a mask,” he advises, “but wear a reusable mask unless absolutely necessary.” And when the situation truly calls for a disposable one? “Fair enough. If that’s the case, dispose of it correctly.”

*Single-Use Plastics: The Safe Choice?*
The pandemic has influenced plastic consumption in less obvious ways, too. For one, as take-out replaced restaurant dining, disposable containers became the go-to vessels for many meals that wouldn’t have required plastic in the past. The plastics industry also seized the opportunity to push for reversals of the many plastic bag bans that have cut into its profits in recent years. 


The CDC guidelines now state that airborne transmission is the greatest health risk, and that contact with infected surfaces is “not thought to be a common way that COVID-19 spreads.” But back in April, when studies found that the virus can survive up to three days on plastic surfaces, lobbyists leaped to pitch single-use bags as the hygienic alternative to reusable ones. 

Read more about the plastic problem:


The U.S. Recycling System Is Flawed. Here’s How We Can Do Better


Sea Turtles Are Eating Plastic Because It Smells Like Their Food


Are You an Aspirational Recycler? Here's 9 Things You Actually Can't Recycle

In late March, the president and CEO of the Plastics Industry Association wrote to the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services asking that it issue a statement promoting the “health and safety benefits” of single-use plastics. Over the ensuing weeks more trade groups and lawmakers called for rollbacks, and many succeeded. The United Kingdom, California, Maine and Washington, along with many other states and municipalities, paused their prohibitions.

“The initial setbacks were disappointing,” Mallos says, “but I don’t think we are seeing irreparable damage to the broader movement.” Many jurisdictions that suspended their bag bans last spring have since reinstated them, including California, and the wave of new policies continues to grow.

*Ending Our Plastic Addiction*
COVID-19’s most enduring effect on plastic use may even be positive, according to some optimists. By simply making pollution more visible, it could spur society to confront long-neglected questions about how to reduce and handle these products. “I think the pandemic has really signaled a larger truth,” Mallos says, “of just how much … plastic waste we produce, and how we manage it, and that this really matters.”


He, too, notes that the ultimate enemy is not PPE, but “the broader single-use mentality and plastics economy that right now is overwhelming our oceans and planet.” Most single-use items — from bags to eating utensils to food containers — have reusable counterparts, and Mallos urges people to make the sustainable switch whenever possible. Such actions may seem insignificant, he says, “but if a global population of 8 billion is making these small little changes, they really do add up.”

There is no shortage of creative ways to reduce plastic and ensure it ends up in the waste stream rather than in natural spaces, Phelps Bondaroff says. Besides bag bans, governments can raise littering fines and improve wayfinding for garbage and recycling bins. Individuals can pressure manufacturers to produce sustainable products with less packaging. In fact, he argues the problem is not a lack of innovation, only of motivation. “The solutions’s there,” he says. “We just really need to step up and tackle our addiction to plastic.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

The 3rd wave is upon us.

Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> The 3rd wave is upon us.
> 
> View attachment 228711
> 
> View attachment 228712



It's been hovering between 1000-1600 new cases everyday for the last couple of weeks. Surprising that the deaths stay so low. But thats a good thing.

And the new jabs is just over 10k for the day. Slowly getting there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *New lockdown rules for South Africa considered*
> 
> Bloomberg30 April 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resurgence of the Covid-19 pandemic in India has prompted the South African government to consider introducing additional measures in order to stave off a third wave.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...-africa-considered.html?utm_source=newsletter



I don't see how India and South Africa can be compared. Our population (and thus densely populated areas) doesn't come anywhere near that of India's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> It's been hovering between 1000-1600 new cases everyday for the last couple of weeks. Surprising that the deaths stay so low. But thats a good thing.
> 
> And the new jabs is just over 10k for the day. Slowly getting there.


Unlike the previous 2 ones, this wave is starting is starting and going to hit hard in the FS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Unlike the previous 2 ones, this wave is starting is starting and going to hit hard in the FS.



If you look into the provinces individually Free State, Northern Cape and Limpopo looks like it is steadily increasing. KZN is at least stable this time.

Just hope we don't reach India levels. Looks like a warzone there.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Stephen Karanja: Kenyan anti-vaccine doctor dies from Covid-19*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-56922517
30 April 2021

"A Kenyan doctor who became a vociferous opponent of the Covid-19 vaccine has succumbed to the virus, weeks after saying the jab was "totally unnecessary".

Dr Stephen Karanja, chairman of the Kenya Catholic Doctors Association, advocated steam inhalation and hydroxychloroquine tablets..."

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> It's been hovering between 1000-1600 new cases everyday for the last couple of weeks. Surprising that the deaths stay so low. But thats a good thing.
> 
> And the new jabs is just over 10k for the day. Slowly getting there.


At least the jabs have started up again. Excellent news.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> If you look into the provinces individually Free State, Northern Cape and Limpopo looks like it is steadily increasing. KZN is at least stable this time.
> 
> Just hope we don't reach India levels. Looks like a warzone there.


It’s so terribly sad how bad India is at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*FIRST BATCH OF 325,000 PFIZER VACCINES TO LAND IN SA ON SUNDAY NIGHT*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/05/02/first-batch-of-325-000-pfizer-vaccines-to-land-in-sa-on-sunday-night
2 May 2021

"JOHANNESBURG - The Health Department has announced that the first batch of 325,260 vaccines from Pfizer would touch down at OR Tambo International Airport just before midnight on Sunday.

Minister Zweli Mkhize said the consignment will be transported to a central warehouse and to the national control laboratory for quality assurance and then released to provinces.

Government said it was expecting the same number of vaccines to arrive in South Africa on a weekly basis.
This will total over 1.3 million jabs from Pfizer by the end of May.."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Raindance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 228855


North west and Northern Cape are having a third wave for sure, the latter having the lowest population density nationally, these figures are alarming! Translate these to Gauteng and you have a mayor catastrophe.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Covid 19 coronavirus: New vaccine advertisement wins praise*
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/entertainment/covid-19-coronavirus-new-vaccine-advertisement-wins-praise
2 May 2021

"The Government's new advertisement campaign to encourage Kiwis to get the Covid-19 vaccine launched yesterday, a typically Kiwi effort loaded with low-key humour that has won global praise..."

[I can't copy a link to the video, so go to the above website]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> *Covid 19 coronavirus: New vaccine advertisement wins praise*
> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/entertainment/covid-19-coronavirus-new-vaccine-advertisement-wins-praise
> 2 May 2021
> 
> "The Government's new advertisement campaign to encourage Kiwis to get the Covid-19 vaccine launched yesterday, a typically Kiwi effort loaded with low-key humour that has won global praise..."
> 
> [I can't copy a link to the video, so go to the above website]


Can't access website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

ARYANTO said:


> Can't access website.



found it here:
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/entertai...ement-wins-praise/FRBRX4OBFWGD2F7ZECRA75U7LU/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Can't access website.



Sorry, neither can I, now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*The leader of one of the world's biggest vaccine manufacturers fled India because of menacing threats*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/vaccine-manufacturer-fled-india-covid-19-threats-2021-5
2 May 2021

"The CEO of the Serum Institute, a vaccine manufacturer in India, said he fled the country because of incessant threats against him.

In an interview with the Times of London, Adar Poonawalla said he went to England to escape threats from people claiming he's holding up vaccines. "'Threats' is an understatement," Poonawalla said. "The level of expectation and aggression is really unprecedented."

"It's overwhelming. Everyone feels they should get the vaccine. They can't understand why anyone else should get it before them," he added. "They are saying if you don't give us the vaccine it's not going to be good. It's not foul language. It's the tone. It's the implication of what they might do if I don't comply."

The Serum Institute is the world's largest vaccine manufacturer, producing more than 60 million doses of the AstraZeneca and Oxford vaccine every month.

At the time of his interview, Poonawalla said he'd stay in England for "an extended time, because I don't want to go back to that situation." 

"Everything falls on my shoulders, but I can't do it alone," he added.

Hours after the interview was published, Poonawalla backtracked and wrote on Twitter that he'd return to India "in a few days."

The news of his departure from India comes as the country experiences deep surges in positive Covid-19 cases.

The nation reported a record high of 401,993 new cases of Covid-19 on Saturday. No other country has breached 400,000 daily cases..."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*YouTubers to be deported from Bali following prank video*
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/youtube-influencers-deported-bali-intl-hnk/index.html
30 April 2021




"Two self-described influencers are to be deported from the Indonesian resort island of Bali after being jailed for creating a "prank" video of a painted-on face mask, an official said on Friday.

Josh Paler Lin and Leia "Lisha" Se made the video, in which Lin paints a fake face mask on Se's face before she enters a grocery store where masks are required, in the island's Badung area. It went viral after it was posted to Lin's YouTube channel on April 22.

Indonesia has strict regulations about wearing masks in public. A first offense can result in a fine of 1 million rupiah (about $70) and foreigners can be deported after a second offense.

Though this is a first violation for both Lin and Se, the notoriety from the video reportedly angered Balinese authorities so much that they decided to deport the two influencers..."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Got my jab this morning. A bit of burning for 10 minutes. But so far all is good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Good for you... literally

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> Got my jab this morning. A bit of burning for 10 minutes. But so far all is good.


Lucky bastard! Very happy for you bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

My son’s on a plane back from Florida for college vacation. He had his second jab (Moderna) a couple of hours before his flight. I’m wondering if I’ll have had mine by this time next year.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Lucky bastard! Very happy for you bud



Thanks. Wonder how long untill the microchip kicks in. Awaiting orders from the NWO for the first steps of world domination.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

Asterix said:


> My son’s on a plane back from Florida for college vacation. He had his second jab (Moderna) a couple of hours before his flight. I’m wondering if I’ll have had mine by this time next year.



Apart from a boatload of admin everything went smooth. I think once more hospitals become vaccination sites things should go quicker. Without all the checks and t's&c's that go with the trail it shouldn't take more than 30 minutes. I got faith we can get at least 50% done by done the end of the year. If guavament doesn't screw around again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

I've registered for my vaccination on Discovery. Now the wait until I get my appointment.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*Covid: Japan town builds giant squid statue with relief money*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-56978075
4 May 2021




"A seaside town in Japan has raised eyebrows after it used funding from an emergency Covid-19 relief grant to build a giant statue of a squid. The 13m-long (43ft) sea creature lies in the port of Noto, where flying squid is the town's delicacy.

It reportedly used 25m yen ($228,500; £164,700) of the emergency funding to build the statue. Noto officials have told local media it is part of a long term plan to lure tourists back after the pandemic.

Japan is battling another surge in coronavirus cases, and Tokyo is currently under a state of emergency - the third for the country since the pandemic began.

The fishing town of Noto - which is located in Ishikawa prefecture on Japan's central-west coast - has had a very low number of cases, but it has been impacted by the significant drop in tourists.

Noto received 800m yen ($7.3m; £5.3m) through the national grants, which were intended as an emergency economic boost to help regional areas affected by the pandemic, reports Yahoo Japan.

The funds did not have to be spent directly on Covid relief. Some however have criticised the town's administration for spending so much money on the giant cephalopod, especially as the pandemic is not yet over..."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Vessel from India quarantined in Durban after14 crew test positive for COVID-19*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/ve...urban-after14-crew-test-positive-for-covid-19
4 May 2021

"A cargo vessel from India has been quarantined at the Durban habour after 14 crew members tested positive for COVID-19, reports said on Tuesday.

According to IOL, a spokesperson for Transnet National Ports Authority (TNPA) said the chief engineer of the Eaubonne vessel died of heart attack at the Port of Durban on Sunday.

The vessel sailed from India 17 days ago.

“The Filipino crewed vessel was a 17-day direct sail from India to the Port of Durban and, as a requirement for the next port of call, all crew members from the vessel were tested for Covid-19 and cleared.

“Upon arrival at the Port of Durban, as a standard precautionary measure, all crew members were tested and 14 of the crew tested positive for COVID-19. The entire vessel is currently in quarantine at the Port of Durban, as per COVID-19 regulations,” the report quoted Transnet as saying.

Meanwhile, a News24 report said another vessel from Kenya was also under quarantine at the port of Gqeberha in Eastern Cape for the same reason.

The cargo vessel from Mombasa was destined for India. It was placed under quarantine after 14 crew members tested positive for COVID-19, the report said.

A vessel master could be facing charges after allegedly failing to disclose that a crew member was ill, said the report."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Covid cases at Everest base camp raise fears of serious outbreak*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-56984320
5 April 2021

"Mountaineers and authorities at Everest base camp in Nepal have told the BBC they are seeing rising numbers of climbers with Covid-19 symptoms and rising numbers of positive tests, raising fears of a serious outbreak.

Base camp officials said they had received reports of 17 confirmed cases from hospitals in the capital Kathmandu, where a number of climbers have been sent from the base camp and higher camps to be treated.

And staff at a private hospital in Kathmandu, the CIWEC clinic, confirmed to the BBC that patients had tested positive for coronavirus after arriving from Everest base camp.

The Nepalese government has so far denied having any knowledge of positive cases at Everest base camp, raising concerns that officials are downplaying the extent of the situation out of fear it will bring more pressure to close the mountain to expeditions.

Foreign climbers are a major source of revenue for the Nepalese government, which shut Everest last year during the pandemic..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Israel has banned its citizens from travelling to SA – and halted a vaccinated-tourists plan*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/israel-bans-its-citizens-from-travelling-to-south-africa-2021-5
5 May 2021

Israel has tightened its international travel regulations, which now prevent citizens from visiting South Africa and require returning residents to quarantine for up to two-weeks.

The new restrictions came into effect on Monday, just days before country’s flag carrier El Al Airlines was scheduled to resume flights to South Africa.

Israel is one of the leaders in the race to reach heard immunity with more than 60% of the country’s population already having received at least one dose of two-dose Covid-19 vaccines. On Sunday, the Israeli Health Ministry reported the lowest positivity rate – just 0.1% of the 9,236 tests conducted the day prior – since the start of the pandemic.

Israel only has 1,259 active Covid-19 cases. Less than 100 of these are defined as serious. But despite these positive signs, Israel has adopted a cautious approach to reopening its borders to international travellers...

“The ban on departure to these countries will not apply to anyone who is taking a connecting flight through these countries, provided that they stay less than 12 hours in the country and do not leave the airport,” noted the Israeli Ministry of Health.

Stricter entry restrictions also form part of Israel’s updated travel restrictions. Only citizens and returning residents will be allowed entry into Israel. Even those who have been vaccinated against Covid-19 will still be subjected to ten-days in quarantine on condition of producing two negative PCR tests.

Travellers who only complete one PCR test – a minimum requirement for all people entering Israel – will be required to self-isolate for 14 days.

“It should be noted that vaccinated and recovered people who have been in one of the above-mentioned countries for less than 12 hours as part of a flight connection - and did not leave the airport - will not be required to self-isolate,” explained the travel update..."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*American condom sales skyrocket as vaccinated singles get ready for a summer of sex: experts*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...nated-singles-get-ready-for-sex-dating-2021-5
4 May 2021


Condom sales in the USA increased after slumping during the pandemic, according to market research firm, IRI.
CNN reported condom sales shot up 23.4% between March and April 2021.
Manufacturers say the uptick in condom sales could be linked to more singles getting vaccinated.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

*Covid: Reused nose swab scam busted in Indonesia airport*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-56990253
5 April 2021

Several employees of a pharmaceutical company have been arrested in Indonesia for allegedly washing and reselling used Covid nasal swab test kits.

Up to 9,000 passengers at an airport in Medan may have been tested with the reused swab sticks, say police.

State-owned company Kimia Farma is now reportedly facing a potential lawsuit launched on behalf of the travellers.

Covid nasal swab testing has become routine in many countries hit by the global pandemic. 

Police said they believed the scam had been happening since last December at Kualanamu airport in Medan, North Sumatra.

Passengers are required to have a negative test if they want to fly, and the airport offers the option of getting the swabs done on site. Airport authorities had used antigen rapid test kits supplied by Kimia Farma.

Following complaints from passengers that they had received false positive test results, police sent an undercover officer to pose as a passenger last week, reported local news outlet Detik. When he was swabbed and received a positive test result, other officers swooped in and raided the test site, where they found a used test kit that had been recycled.

Last week, five Kimia Farma employees - including the company's Medan manager - were arrested. The suspects are accused of breaking health and consumer laws by washing nasal swab sticks and repackaging them for sale.

Local media said authorities have compiled reports from 23 witnesses, and are investigating whether the profit from the scam - estimated to be around 1.8bn rupiah (£89,700; $124,800) - was used to fund the construction of a lavish house for one of the suspects.

Kimia Farma, which is headquartered in the capital Jakarta, has since fired the staff involved and promised to tighten internal controls.

This week, two lawyers who frequently flew via Kualanamu airport in recent months, said they were planning to sue Kimia Farma, the South China Morning Post reports. In a collective lawsuit, they hope to get 1bn rupiah for each passenger who has been affected by the scheme.

Earlier this week, Indonesian authorities said they had identified two cases of the new Covid variant first seen in India.

Last month, Jakarta stopped issuing visas for foreigners who had been in India in the previous 14 days.

The Muslim-majority nation has also banned domestic travel at the end of Ramadan this month, a period which traditionally sees people travelling across the country to visit relatives, and introduced heightened restrictions for other dates.

Indonesia has seen one of the worst Covid outbreaks in Asia, and overall has recorded about 1.7m positive cases and more than 46,000 deaths linked to the pandemic."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

2 days has come and gone since I had the jab and very little to report. First night was a bit tired but that could be a symptom of being over 40. And my arm was a bit sensitive where the jab was but nothing serious. If I didn't have the jab I wouldn't have thought twice about it.

Still no Bill Gates serenading to me at random times during the day. No additional appendages are growing. No noticeable superpowers appart from my inherent talent of procrastination. So it seems like the far-right conspiracy nutjobs has been wrong again. Imagine that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> 2 days has come and gone since I had the jab and very little to report. First night was a bit tired but that could be a symptom of being over 40. And my arm was a bit sensitive where the jab was but nothing serious. If I didn't have the jab I wouldn't have thought twice about it.
> 
> Still no Bill Gates serenading to me at random times during the day. No additional appendages are growing. No noticeable superpowers appart from my inherent talent of procrastination. So it seems like the far-right conspiracy nutjobs has been wrong again. Imagine that.



Just wait, you will grow your scales soon enough as you transform in to a slave-being for our reptile overlords. The intel chip is still gestating.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> 2 days has come and gone since I had the jab and very little to report. First night was a bit tired but that could be a symptom of being over 40. And my arm was a bit sensitive where the jab was but nothing serious. If I didn't have the jab I wouldn't have thought twice about it.
> 
> Still no Bill Gates serenading to me at random times during the day. No additional appendages are growing. No noticeable superpowers appart from my inherent talent of procrastination. So it seems like the far-right conspiracy nutjobs has been wrong again. Imagine that.


You lie! I have been receiving you thoughts on my backup crappy little top of the Samsung range cell phone all day! Sies man!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance

Feliks Karp said:


> Just wait, you will grow your scales soon enough as you transform in to a slave-being for our reptile overlords. The intel chip is still gestating.


Downloading patches and updates naturally...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

Raindance said:


> You lie! I have been receiving you thoughts on my backup crappy little top of the Samsung range cell phone all day! Sies man!
> 
> Regards



I have no idea where those east-asian lesbian twins are coming from!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

Raindance said:


> Downloading patches and updates naturally...
> 
> Regards




Exactly, that's the one thing we don't have to worry about, vaccine microchip firmware will be in beta state for the next ten years then they will release covid 30 and they'll install a new chip (which will also be constantly updated and patched for the next ten years).

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Feliks Karp said:


> Exactly, that's the one thing we don't have to worry about, vaccine microchip firmware will be in beta state for the next ten years then they will release covid 30 and they'll install a new chip (which will also be constantly updated and patched for the next ten years).



Please just stay away from any upgrade with "Vista" in, that one didn't work so well the first time around...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*Australia borders could be shut until late 2022 - minister*
https://www.news24.com/news24/world...uld-be-shut-until-late-2022-minister-20210507
7 May 2021


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> *Australia borders could be shut until late 2022 - minister*
> https://www.news24.com/news24/world...uld-be-shut-until-late-2022-minister-20210507
> 7 May 2021
> 
> View attachment 229206



Have a varsity friend that immigrated from Malmesbury to Australia to farm citrus somewhere in the north a few months ago. He say they are very strict. Was 2 weeks locked up in a hotel with his family. Tested every day. But he managed to catch up on some Netflix.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 229236
> 
> View attachment 229237



Third day with over 2k new cases. Third wave is officially here.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

*Sinopharm: Chinese Covid vaccine gets WHO emergency approval*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-56967973
8 May 2021

"... It is the first vaccine developed by a non-Western country to get WHO backing.

The vaccine has already been given to millions of people in China and elsewhere..."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

This is the one we've been waiting for.

Last weekend a concert was held in front of 20k vaccinated frontline workers. Tonight its getting broadcasted. If I find the link I will post it here.




Edit: Tomorrow night on SABC 3 at 21:30. But there will be a Youtube stream from around 01:00 or 02:00.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Feel it. It is here.
Certain international travel really should have been stopped weeks ago.

Heres hoping our previous variant was worse than this, and that we can weather this one over the colder winter period.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> Feel it. It is here.
> Certain international travel really should have been stopped weeks ago.
> 
> Heres hoping our previous variant was worse than this, and that we can weather this one over the colder winter period.
> 
> 
> View attachment 229294



The only effective way to stop it is to close all international travel. Otherwise people will travel from India through indirect flights and that will just deafeat the purpose.

The Indian varaint has 2 mutations on the spike where the South African variant has 3 mutations. Still doesn't mean its less transmissable but it could be good news regarding the vaccine effectiveness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Adephi said:


> The only effective way to stop it is to close all international travel. Otherwise people will travel from India through indirect flights and that will just deafeat the purpose.
> 
> The Indian varaint has 2 mutations on the spike where the South African variant has 3 mutations. Still doesn't mean its less transmissable but it could be good news regarding the vaccine effectiveness.



At a minimum if we allow flights it should be with mandatory quarantine. At least the hotels will get some business.

On a other note, read an article which said vaccinated people who are in post-flight quarantine in Australia have tested positive.
Article didn't give much other info that was meaningful- but hopefully it just means they are carriers who are asymptomatic and not able to transmit either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

*Mucormycosis: The 'black fungus' maiming Covid patients in India*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-57027829
9 May 2021

" On Saturday morning, Dr Akshay Nair, a Mumbai-based eye surgeon, was waiting to operate on a 25-year-old woman who had recovered from a bout of Covid-19 three weeks ago.

Inside the surgery, an ear, nose and throat specialist was already at work on the patient, a diabetic.

He had inserted a tube in her nose and was removing tissues infected with mucormycosis, a rare but dangerous fungal infection. This aggressive infection affects the nose, eye and sometimes the brain.

After his colleague finished, Dr Nair would carry out a three hour procedure to remove the patient's eye.

"I will be removing her eye to save her life. That's how this disease works," Dr Nair told me.

Even as a deadly second wave of Covid-19 ravages India, doctors are now reporting a rash of cases involving a rare infection - also called the "black fungus" - among recovering and recovered Covid-19 patients.

*What is mucormycosis?*
Mucormycosis is a very rare infection. It is caused by exposure to mucor mould which is commonly found in soil, plants, manure, and decaying fruits and vegetables. "It is ubiquitous and found in soil and air and even in the nose and mucus of healthy people," says Dr Nair.

It affects the sinuses, the brain and the lungs and can be life-threatening in diabetic or severely immunocompromised individuals, such as cancer patients or people with HIV/AIDS.

Doctor believe mucormycosis, which has an overall mortality rate of 50%, may be being triggered by the use of steroids, a life-saving treatment for severe and critically ill Covid-19 patients.

Steroids reduce inflammation in the lungs for Covid-19 and appear to help stop some of the damage that can happen when the body's immune system goes into overdrive to fight off coronavirus. But they also reduce immunity and push up blood sugar levels in both diabetics and non-diabetic Covid-19 patients.

It's thought that this drop in immunity could be triggering these cases of mucormycosis.

"Diabetes lowers the body's immune defences, coronavirus exacerbates it, and then steroids which help fight Covid-19 act like fuel to the fire," says Dr Nair.

Dr Nair - who works in three hospitals in Mumbai, one of the worst-hit cities in the second wave - says he has already seen some 40 patients suffering from the fungal infection in April. Many of them were diabetics who had recovered from Covid-19 at home. Eleven of them had to have an eye surgically removed.

Between December and February, just six of his colleagues in five cities - Mumbai, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Delhi and Pune - reported 58 cases of the infection. Most of the patients contracted it between 12 to 15 days after recovery from Covid-19.

Mumbai's busy Sion Hospital has reported 24 cases of the fungal infection in the past two months, up from six cases a year, according to Dr Renuka Bradoo, head of the hospital's ear, nose and throat wing.

Eleven of them had to lose an eye, and six of them died. Most of her patients are middle-aged diabetics who were struck down by the fungus two weeks after recovering from Covid-19. "We are already seeing two to three cases a week here. It's a nightmare inside a pandemic," she told me.

In the southern city of Bengaluru, Dr Raghuraj Hegde, an eye surgeon, tells a similar story. He has seen 19 cases of mucormycosis in the past two weeks, most of them young patients. "Some were so sick that we couldn't even operate on them."

Doctors say they are surprised by the severity and the frequency of this fungal infection during the second wave, compared to some cases during the first wave last year.

Dr Nair says he has come across not more than 10 cases in Mumbai in the past two years. "This year is something different," he says.

In Bengaluru, Dr Hegde had never seen more than one or two cases a year in over a decade of practice.

Patients suffering from the fungal infection typically have symptoms of stuffy and bleeding nose; swelling of and pain in the eye; drooping of eyelids; and blurred and finally, loss of vision. There could be black patches of skin around the nose.

Doctors say most of their patients arrive late, when they are already losing vision, and doctors have to surgically remove the eye to stop the infection from reaching the brain.

In some cases, doctors in India say, patients have lost their vision in both eyes. And in rare cases, doctors have to surgically remove the jaw bone in order to stop the disease from spreading.

An anti-fungal intravenous injection which costs 3,500 rupees ($48) a dose and has to be administered every day up to eight weeks is the only drug effective against the disease.

One way to stall the possibility of the fungal infection was to make sure that Covid-19 patients - both in treatment and after recovery - were being administered the right dose and duration of steroids, says Dr Rahul Baxi, a Mumbai-based diabetologist.

He says he treated some 800 diabetic Covid-19 patients in the past year, and none of them contracted the fungal infection. "Doctors should take care of the sugar levels after the patients are discharged," Dr Baxi told me.

A senior government official says there is "no big outbreak". Yet it is difficult to say why a growing number of cases of mucormycosis are being reported from all over the country. "The strain of the virus appears to be virulent, sending blood sugars soaring to very high levels. And strangely, the fungal infection is affecting a lot of young people," says Dr Hegde.

His youngest patient last month was a 27-year-old man, who was not even a diabetic. "We had to operate on him during his second week of Covid-19 and remove his eye. It's pretty devastating."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*8 people in Western Cape test positive for COVID-19 variant first found in UK*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/8-...sitive-for-covid-19-variant-first-found-in-uk
9 May 2021

" ... Of the B.1.1.7 variant which was first detected in the UK, there were 11 cases, while the B.1.617.2 variant, which was first detected in India, four cases had been detected, the report said.

“Of the 11 people who tested positive for the variant first detected in the UK, eight were detected in Western Cape. Of those from the Western Cape, two have a history of traveling from Bahrain,” *eNCA* reported.

From the 11, one person was from KwaZulu-Natal and two were detected in Gauteng.

“The B.1.1.7 has been detected in community samples and this, therefore, suggests that community transmission of B.1.1.7 has already set in...

Meanwhile, reports indicated that at least four people in South Africa had tested positive for the COVID-19 variant found in India.
*IOL *reported that the four cases of B.1.617.2 were detected in Gauteng and KwaZulu-Natal, with each province reporting 2 cases, and all had a history of recent arrivals from India..."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 229339
> 
> View attachment 229340



A little over 1000 vacs done over the weekend. Its a disgrace.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*Laos records first Covid-19 related death over a year into the pandemic*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/05/09/asia/laos-covid-19-death-intl/index.html
9 May 2021

"A 53-year-old Vietnamese karaoke club worker died from the virus in the capital Vientiane, the National Taskforce for Covid-19 Prevention and Control reportedly said Sunday. The woman's condition was complicated by diabetes and other medical issues, reported the Vientiane Times.

Laos is experiencing a surge in Covid-19 cases since its New Year Holiday on April 14.

As of Saturday the country had only recorded a total of 1,233 cases, of which 1,184 were reported in the last month, according to data from John Hopkins University. Of those, 28 cases were recorded Saturday...

Laos has administered 184,387 Covid-19 vaccine doses to its roughly 7.28 million population, according to Oxford University's Our World in Data and CNN research.

Health authorities have reportedly linked the recent surge to a superspreader whose close contacts gave inaccurate information on their whereabouts and condition, said the Vientiane Times."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*South Africans head to Zimbabwe for COVID-19 vaccinations*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/south-africans-head-to-zimbabwe-for-covid-19-vaccinations
10 May 2021

"While many African countries are still struggling with their COVID-19 vaccine rollout plans, South Africans are allegedly heading to Zimbabwe for theirs. It is alleged that Zimbabwe has recently seen an increase in foreign nationals, with many streaming into their country to get vaccinated against the deadly Coronavirus, for a fee.

According to *Times Live*, Zimbabwean President Emmerson Mnangagwa indicated about a month ago that foreigners could get the injection in his country if they are willing to pay the price. Zimbabwe has allegedly approved the use of four Covid-19 vaccines; China’s Sinopharm, Sinovac vaccines, Russia’s Sputnik V and Covaxin from India. Sinopharm and Sinovac’s vaccines are the bulk of the vaccines distributed in Zimbabwe.

It is alleged that 478 174 Zimbabweans have received their injections already. Meanwhile, South African has only vaccinated less than 0.6% of its population to date..."

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Argentina confirms first cases of Covid-19 variants from India, South Africa*
https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/wo...of-covid-19-variants-from-india-south-africa/
11 May 2021

"Argentina's Health Ministry on Monday confirmed its first cases of the more contagious Covid-19 variants discovered in India and South Africa in three travelers returning to the South American country from Europe.

The Indian variant of the coronavirus was detected in two minors who returned from Paris, while the South African variant was found in a 58-year-old passenger returning from Spain, the ministry said in a statement..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*SA remains on the UK’s ‘red list’ of banned travel – but British Airways eyes June return*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...l-but-british-airways-eyes-june-return-2021-5
11 May 2021


The United Kingdom has created a "green list" which allows travellers from 12 low-risk countries to enter without needing to quarantine.
South Africa remains on the red list, which only allows for residents and citizens to return to the UK – with a mandatory ten-day quarantine in a state-managed hotel.
While leisure travel to countries on the amber list is strongly discouraged, returning travellers will be allowed to quarantine at home.
Despite South African travellers being banned, British Airways is set to resume flights to and from London in June, with tickets already on sale.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Japan's Olympics protests intensify as Covid-19 spreads without vaccines*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/j...pic-games-as-covid-spreads-no-vaccines-2021-5
10 May 2021

"Japan is now racking up Covid-19 infections like never before. Less than 1% of the population has been vaccinated, new, more contagious variants have arrived on the scene, and people are tired after more than a year of extreme caution.

The situation is so dire that a state of emergency in Tokyo has been extended until the end of May to combat the spread of the virus.

Still, Japanese leaders maintain the games must go on...

Overwhelmingly, Japanese people vehemently disagree with that sentiment. Over 70% of the country thinks the 2020 Summer Olympics, which were originally scheduled for last year, should either be postponed yet again due to the pandemic, or cancelled entirely, according to a recent Kyodo News poll.

An online petition to cancel the Olympics, which went live last Wednesday, has so far garnered more than 310,000 signatures...

Japan has now logged more coronavirus deaths in the first four months of 2021 than it did in all of 2020, and a snail's pace vaccination campaign in the country is souring public sentiment."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*India's Covid-19 catastrophe could make global shortages even worse*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/05/10/business/india-covid-industries-intl-hnk/index.html
11 May 2021

"... Should the crisis deepen, everything from clothing and pharmaceuticals to financial services and global shipping could feel the pain.

*Supply chains*
About 80% of world goods trade by volume is carried on ships, according to the United Nations World Conference on Trade and Development, and India provides many of their crews.

More than 200,000 of an estimated 1.7 million seafarers globally are from India, according to Guy Platten, the Secretary General at the International Chamber of Shipping. Many of them have officer ranks and roles requiring important skills, he added.

"We hope to goodness" this situation can be resolved, Platten told CNN Business. Otherwise it could lead to big "shortage of seafarers," which would "disrupt the global supply chain," he added.
As many countries have banned flights from India, it is already impossible to move Indian workers to ports around the world, and swap crews.

René Piil Pedersen, head of Marine Relations at Maersk, the world's largest container shipping company, hopes that countries start distinguishing between regular travelers and seafarers. Otherwise, he said, the world could face both a serious threat to global cargo flows, and a "humanitarian crisis," because crews would not be able to leave their vessels and return home...

There are also significant delays in the movements of vessels. Some places, such as the United Arab Emirates, Singapore, Hong Kong and mainland China, "have already imposed strict quarantine restrictions for vessels arriving from Indian ports," said Sankar Narayanan, manager for shipping at shipping and logistics company GAC India.

*Vaccines and other pharmaceuticals*
The world's vaccination drive is already suffering because of the outbreak in India, which typically produces more than 60% of all vaccines sold globally. The country is home to the Serum Institute of India (SII), the world's largest vaccine maker. Its vast manufacturing capability is why the country signed on as a major player in COVAX, the global initiative that provides discounted or free doses of the Covid-19 vaccine for lower-income countries.
SII agreed last year to manufacture up to 200 million Covid vaccine doses for up to 92 countries. But, with only 2% of India's population fully vaccinated, the government and SII have shifted focus from supplying vaccines to other countries, and are now prioritizing Indian citizens.

The bad news doesn't end there. Apart from the Covid vaccine shortage, there could be other consequences for the worldwide pharmaceutical industry if the spread of the infection in India is not controlled soon.

India is the world's largest supplier of generic drugs — copies of brand-name pharmaceuticals that have the same effects but cost less.

But Indian drug makers get as much as 70% of their raw materials from China, a link in the supply chain that looks vulnerable given the coronavirus surge. At the end of April, China's Sichuan Airlines suspended cargo flights to India for 15 days...

"Most countries depend on India for generic drugs, and India depends on China for raw material. It will be a big blow to [the] global pharma supply chain if trade between the two is disrupted," said Tinglong Dai, associate professor of Operations Management and Business Analytics at the Johns Hopkins Carey Business School."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Hajj to take place this year*
https://www.iol.co.za/capeargus/new...his-year-344b9f64-0c14-43d5-8fd7-13ba9f9d8731
11 May 2021

"The Ministry of Hajj and Umrah in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA) has announced that the annual Hajj pilgrimage, drawing more than 2 million people to Mecca, will take place this year.

While it said this would be in adherence with Covid-19 safety measures, it provided no further information on guidelines for travel operators and travellers.

The pilgrimage to Mecca will take place in July."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*How is medical oxygen, vital for COVID-19 patients, produced?*
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2021/5/11/covid-19-why-how-and-when-is-medical-oxygen-used
11 May 2021




"... A blood oxygen saturation level (SpO2) above 95 percent is a healthy range for children and adults. Oxygen saturation levels below 90 percent are considered dangerous. According to the World Health Organisation (WHO), about 20 percent of COVID patients will require oxygen therapy to prevent respiratory failure.



Source: World Bank 2019


*How is medical oxygen produced?



*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

*From June you can get to the Maldives – which plans Covid-19 shots for tourists – in 9 hours*

*https://www.businessinsider.co.za/vaccine-tourism-from-south-african-may-open-to-the-maldives-2021-4*

Dis seker ook al hoe ek 'n steek kan kry in die Maldives

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Covid vaccines do not harm placenta, contrary to social media misinformation, study finds*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/05/11/health/covid-vaccines-placenta-misinformation/index.html
11 May 2021

... "There's no theoretical reason to believe these vaccines would be harmful," Dr. Richard Beigi, who sits on the Immunization, Infectious Disease, and Public Health Preparedness Expert Work Group of the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists. "There's never been any vaccine that's been linked with infertility," he said...

In a new study published Tuesday, Miller [Dr. Emily Miller, assistant professor of obstetrics and gynecology at Northwestern Medicine] and her team at Northwestern confirmed that Covid-19 vaccines do not harm the placenta and affect pregnancy adversely as a result...

Miller and Goldstein examined placentas from 84 vaccinated women and 116 unvaccinated women who gave birth at one hospital in Chicago. In addition to looking for abnormalities, the team also searched for evidence of abnormal blood flow, which had been previously reported in pregnant patients who have tested positive for Covid-19.

The authors saw "no increased incidence" of blood flow issues or placental lesions or malformations in the women who had the vaccine versus those who did not.

*Known risks of Covid-19*
The risks of Covid-19 infection for pregnant women include serious reactions, even death, and an increased risk of preterm delivery for their babies, according to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

A recent study of pregnant women with a Covid-19 diagnosis from 18 different countries found they were at higher risk for adverse outcomes such as preeclampsia, infections, admission to hospital intensive care units and death.
The risk of death for pregnant women with Covid-19 was 1.6%, which was 22 times higher than pregnant women who were not infected, according to the study.
Babies born to mothers infected with the novel coronavirus were also at somewhat higher risk of preterm birth and low birth weight, the study found...

*Benefits for the baby too*
An earlier study by Miller and Goldstein published in April found pregnant women vaccinated against Covid-19 successfully make and transfer antibodies to their growing babies.
In fact, women who were vaccinated early in their third trimester had a better chance of passing protective antibodies to their newborns than women who were vaccinated closer to their delivery date..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*WHO reviewing Seychelles data after fully vaccinated get COVID*
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2021...chelles-data-after-fully-vaccinated-get-covid
12 May 2021

"Country’s health ministry says a third of those diagnosed with COVID-19 in past week had had both doses of vaccine...

The WHO has said a large Phase III trial of Sinopharm has shown that two doses, administered at an interval of 21 days, have an efficacy of 79 percent against symptomatic infection, 14 or more days after the second dose. AstraZeneca said in March its COVID-19 vaccine was 76-percent effective...."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

To me, the greatest risk factor of the vaccines is that people will think that they are now immune and can't get the virus and will therefore not take precautions. 

Likewise with those who have had the virus. It is assumed that they are now immune, but no-one knows for how long.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*COVID-19: Experts call for stricter lockdown level as third wave looms*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/co...r-stricter-lockdown-level-as-third-wave-looms
11 May 2021

“In the absence of a mass vaccination rollout, experts have advised that tighter lockdown restrictions be implemented to avoid a vicious COVID-19 third wave propelled by new variants,” a *News24* report said on Tuesday.

The Free State health department announced last week that the province was officially in the third wave of COVID-19, according to *The Citizen*.

“We are now in the third wave of the outbreak and have today [Friday, May 7] seen a shocking rise of infections, to 427 new cases, with 60 yet to be allocated to appropriate districts,” spokesperson Mondli Mvambi was quoted as saying.

*Infection numbers doubling *
Meanwhile, the Gauteng province also warned of an imminent third wave, as the rise of COVID-19 infections remained a concern for the provincial government, *eNCA* reported..."


The province had more than 4 000 active COVID-19 cases, and infection numbers were doubling weekly in some areas, the report said.

This came as the Health Department said two variants of concern had been detected in South Africa.

Reports over the weekend indicated that at least *eight people in the Western Cape had tested positive* for the COVID-19 variant first detected in the United Kingdom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> *WHO reviewing Seychelles data after fully vaccinated get COVID*
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2021...chelles-data-after-fully-vaccinated-get-covid
> 12 May 2021
> 
> "Country’s health ministry says a third of those diagnosed with COVID-19 in past week had had both doses of vaccine...
> 
> The WHO has said a large Phase III trial of Sinopharm has shown that two doses, administered at an interval of 21 days, have an efficacy of 79 percent against symptomatic infection, 14 or more days after the second dose. AstraZeneca said in March its COVID-19 vaccine was 76-percent effective...."


That last paragraph you wrote is what the media is failing to bring to people’s knowledge. The laymen hear 95%, 76% of efficacy but they don’t get the second part of the sentence which is efficacy against severe and lethal forms! I personally know 3 healthcare professionals who had both COVID-19 and were immunized then had a second episode of Covid-19 (luckily all 3 had very mild forms the second time).
So yes, people look at what is happening in England at a country level and think they can apply it to their little selves.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> That last paragraph you wrote is what the media is failing to bring to people’s knowledge. The laymen hear 95%, 76% of efficacy but they don’t get the second part of the sentence which is efficacy against severe and lethal forms! I personally know 3 healthcare professionals who had both COVID-19 and were immunized then had a second episode of Covid-19 (luckily all 3 had very mild forms the second time).
> So yes, people look at what is happening in England at a country level and think they can apply it to their little selves.



Bottom line as I stated way earlier, it's here to stay, in what form is entirely up to us, it will become endemic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Feliks Karp said:


> Bottom line as I stated way earlier, it's here to stay, in what form is entirely up to us, it will become endemic.


It will become endemic/seasonal like any other flu virus...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.news24.com/news24/South...ister-zweli-mkhizes-sos-to-provinces-20210512

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*South Africa’s most vaccine-hesitant people speak Afrikaans, a new study says*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...eople-speak-afrikaans-a-new-study-says-2021-5
12 May 2021


The latest NIDS-CRAM survey shows that 29% of South Africans are hesitant about getting Covid-19 jabs.
Hesitancy rates are generally down from previous reports.
More than a third of respondents aged between 18 and 24 said they were hesitant to get a Covid-19 vaccine.
And fewer than 60% of Afrikaans-speaking respondents indicated their willingness to be innoculated, especially in the Northern and Western Cape.
 The majority of South Africans are increasingly eager to receive their jabs, suggests the latest NIDS-CRAM survey, which asked more than 5,600 interviewees if they would get a Covid-19 vaccination. More than half of the respondents (55%) "strongly agreed" to receiving the vaccine, while 16% "somewhat agreed"...

The NIDS-CRAM Wave 4 survey, conducted between 2 February and 10 March 2021, has identified hesitancy rates according to age, gender, population group, home language, geography, and level of education.

Among the 29% of respondents who are vaccine hesitant, almost a third cited concerns about the jab's side-effects as a primary reason for being wary. Just over 20% of vaccine hesitant respondents worried about the vaccine’s effectiveness, and 18% reported "being against vaccines in general."

Other concerns include uncertainty about the safety of the vaccine (14%), lack of trust in government (2%), affordability, and time (both 1%).

Of all the age groups surveyed, 37% of respondents aged between 18 and 24 said they were hesitant to get vaccinated against Covid-19, significantly higher than the national average of 29%.

Respondents over the age of 60 are most willing to be vaccinated (72.8%).

And while the NIDS-CRAM study found no clear correlation between hesitancy or willingness rates and socioeconomic status, evidence points to levels of education playing a role in the acceptance of vaccines. Respondents with only primary schooling are more likely to be vaccine hesitant, while more than 75% of those with a tertiary education indicated that they are willing to take the jab.

Other statistically significant differences were recorded among diverse population groups and home language speakers, where coloured and Afrikaans-speaking South Africans ranked as the most vaccine hesitant, respectively.

"We find that 42% of Afrikaans home language respondents were vaccine hesitant, much higher than the national average [29%] and if we use a 90% significance threshold, the mean for Afrikaans speakers are significantly higher than 7 of the 11 language groups," the Wave 4 presentation notes.

"Although NIDS-CRAM is not provincially representative, in light of the language results and the predominance of Afrikaans in the Western Cape and Northern Cape, it is also clear that respondents from these provinces had higher vaccine hesitancy on average."

Of the respondents with Sesotho as their home language, 35% indicated that they are vaccine hesitant. A third of all English respondents also indicated hesitancy.

Vaccine hesitancy rates among isiXhosa and isiZulu speakers matched, with a quarter of respondents indicating their wariness. Tshivenda speakers had the lowest hesitancy rates of just 18%.

"Taken together, these language and provincial results suggest that campaigns targeted at both of these provinces and at Afrikaans' home language speakers is supported by this data," adds NIDS-CRAM.

In terms of hesitancy rates among different population groups, NIDS-CRAM found that black South Africans were most willing (73%) to be vaccinated against Covid-19, while coloured South Africans were the most hesitant, with just 57.6% of respondents indicating their willingness..."

Just under 61% of Indian and Asian respondents indicated that they were willing to receive their jabs. Of all white respondents, 65% indicated they would accept a Covid-19 vaccine if it were available.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> *South Africa’s most vaccine-hesitant people speak Afrikaans, a new study says*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...eople-speak-afrikaans-a-new-study-says-2021-5
> 12 May 2021
> 
> 
> The latest NIDS-CRAM survey shows that 29% of South Africans are hesitant about getting Covid-19 jabs.
> Hesitancy rates are generally down from previous reports.
> More than a third of respondents aged between 18 and 24 said they were hesitant to get a Covid-19 vaccine.
> And fewer than 60% of Afrikaans-speaking respondents indicated their willingness to be innoculated, especially in the Northern and Western Cape.
> The majority of South Africans are increasingly eager to receive their jabs, suggests the latest NIDS-CRAM survey, which asked more than 5,600 interviewees if they would get a Covid-19 vaccination. More than half of the respondents (55%) "strongly agreed" to receiving the vaccine, while 16% "somewhat agreed"...
> 
> The NIDS-CRAM Wave 4 survey, conducted between 2 February and 10 March 2021, has identified hesitancy rates according to age, gender, population group, home language, geography, and level of education.
> 
> Among the 29% of respondents who are vaccine hesitant, almost a third cited concerns about the jab's side-effects as a primary reason for being wary. Just over 20% of vaccine hesitant respondents worried about the vaccine’s effectiveness, and 18% reported "being against vaccines in general."
> 
> Other concerns include uncertainty about the safety of the vaccine (14%), lack of trust in government (2%), affordability, and time (both 1%).
> 
> Of all the age groups surveyed, 37% of respondents aged between 18 and 24 said they were hesitant to get vaccinated against Covid-19, significantly higher than the national average of 29%.
> 
> Respondents over the age of 60 are most willing to be vaccinated (72.8%).
> 
> And while the NIDS-CRAM study found no clear correlation between hesitancy or willingness rates and socioeconomic status, evidence points to levels of education playing a role in the acceptance of vaccines. Respondents with only primary schooling are more likely to be vaccine hesitant, while more than 75% of those with a tertiary education indicated that they are willing to take the jab.
> 
> Other statistically significant differences were recorded among diverse population groups and home language speakers, where coloured and Afrikaans-speaking South Africans ranked as the most vaccine hesitant, respectively.
> 
> "We find that 42% of Afrikaans home language respondents were vaccine hesitant, much higher than the national average [29%] and if we use a 90% significance threshold, the mean for Afrikaans speakers are significantly higher than 7 of the 11 language groups," the Wave 4 presentation notes.
> 
> "Although NIDS-CRAM is not provincially representative, in light of the language results and the predominance of Afrikaans in the Western Cape and Northern Cape, it is also clear that respondents from these provinces had higher vaccine hesitancy on average."
> 
> Of the respondents with Sesotho as their home language, 35% indicated that they are vaccine hesitant. A third of all English respondents also indicated hesitancy.
> 
> Vaccine hesitancy rates among isiXhosa and isiZulu speakers matched, with a quarter of respondents indicating their wariness. Tshivenda speakers had the lowest hesitancy rates of just 18%.
> 
> "Taken together, these language and provincial results suggest that campaigns targeted at both of these provinces and at Afrikaans' home language speakers is supported by this data," adds NIDS-CRAM.
> 
> In terms of hesitancy rates among different population groups, NIDS-CRAM found that black South Africans were most willing (73%) to be vaccinated against Covid-19, while coloured South Africans were the most hesitant, with just 57.6% of respondents indicating their willingness..."
> 
> Just under 61% of Indian and Asian respondents indicated that they were willing to receive their jabs. Of all white respondents, 65% indicated they would accept a Covid-19 vaccine if it were available.



I'm not the slightest bit surprised. Just go look at the comments on any maroela media article.

Ons Afrikaaners is ge'f.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

*Where to get a Covid-19 vaccine in Johannesburg, Cape Town, and Durban*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/where-can-i-get-a-covid19-vaccine-in-south-africa-2021-5-2
13 May 2021


Phase 2 of South Africa’s vaccine rollout, targeting people over the age of 60, will begin on 17 May.
The health department is set to release details of more than 3,000 vaccination sites which will be used in Phase 2 and 3 of the rollout.
Phase 1, which focuses on frontline healthcare workers, currently includes 92 vaccination sites.
Healthcare workers and senior citizens are urged to register for their jabs.
They'll be allocated a time and location slot according to their work or home addresses...
Health Minister Zweli Mkhize announced that Phase 1 and Phase 2 of the programme – which aims to vaccinate 16.6 million people – will run concurrently from 17 May.



*
Johannesburg*

Charlotte Maxeke Hospital (Parktown, Johannesburg)
Helen Joseph Hospital (Rossmore, Johannesburg)
Mediclinic Medforum Hospital (412 Francis Baard St, Arcadia, Pretoria)
NHN Lenmed Ahmed Kathrada Private Hospital (K43 Klipspruit West Lenasia, Soweto)
Chris Hani Baragwanath Hospital (26 Chris Hani Rd, Diepkloof 319-Iq, Johannesburg)
Netcare Milpark Hospital (9 Guild Rd, Parktown, Johannesburg)
Dr George Mukhari Hospital (3111 Setlogelo Drive, Ga-Rankuwa Unit 2, Ga-Rankuwa)

*Cape Town*

Mitchells Plain Hospital (8 AZ Berman Drive, Lentegeur, Cape Town)
Caledon Hospital
George Hospital (King George Park Corner of Davidson and Langenhoven Rd)
Worcester Hospital (Murray St, Worcester)
Paarl Hospital (10 Hospital St, Lemoenkloof, Paarl)
Melomed Gatesville (Clinic St, Gatesville, Cape Town)
Tygerberg Hospital (Francie Van Zijl Dr, Avenue, Cape Town)
Khayelitsha Hospital (Walter Sisulu Drive and Steve Biko Drive, Mandela Park, Khayelitsha)
Groote Schuur Hospital (Main Rd, Observatory, Cape Town)

*Durban*

Netcare St Augustine's Hospital (107 J.B. Marks Rd, Bulwer, Berea)
Christ the King Hospital (Ixopo)
Hlabisa Hospital (60 Saunders St, Nongoma)
Ngwelezane Hospital (Thanduyise Dr, Kuleka, Empangeni)
Vryheid Hospital (Coswald Brown St, Vryheid)
Dundee Hospital (121 Mckenzie St, Dundee)
Mediclinic Pietermaritzburg Hospital (90 Payn St, Pietermaritzburg)
Ladysmith Hospital (36 A Malcolm Road, Ladysmith)

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## alex1501

"Just think of this..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## alex1501

If fries are not enough:

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH

In light of the looming third wave, I would strongly advise everyone to stock up on flip flops immediately.

You'll thank me later.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

*Lobbying against alcohol and cigarette bans renewed, as govt looks at ‘response measures’*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/a...ars-from-business-amid-third-wave-talk-2021-5
14 May 2021


As of Thursday, the government is publicly looking at "necessary response measures" to what it describes as a small uptick in coronavirus infections.
Privately, officials are talking about a likely third wave of Covid-19, though that does not appear in official assessments.
Industry organisations have relaunched lobbying efforts – which previously largely failed – against bans on alcohol and cigarettes, and a longer curfew.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*ANGRY HEALTHCARE WORKERS QUEUE AT MILPARK HOSP WITH HOPES OF BEING VACCINATED*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/05/14/angry-...t-milpark-hosp-with-hopes-of-being-vaccinated
14 May 2021

"JOHANNESBURG - Healthcare workers queuing for their COVID-19 vaccines at the Milpark Hospital in Johannesburg told Eyewitness News on Friday the process to get the jab has been confusing and frustrating. Some say they are being turned away even with valid vouchers.

Similar scenes played out at the Charlotte Maxeke Academic Hospital on Thursday.

The Sisonke vaccination program comes to a close this weekend. But all unvaccinated workers who have registered will still be able to receive their jab alongside the elderly from next week.

There is still a snaking queue at the Milpark Hospital with very little social distancing.

Some healthcare workers said they arrived as early as 7 am and still haven’t been vaccinated.

One woman said she came all the way from Krugersdorp: “There was no help as to where the queues were. I get to the queue and had my voucher number only to get told that my name is not on the list.”

One nurse said she was losing patience: “I arrived and I was told that there weren’t any vaccines left.”

Earlier on Friday, traffic was backed up as healthcare workers were tried to access the hospital.

Several police vans are stationed outside the facility."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*JAPAN EXPANDS CORONAVIRUS EMERGENCY AS 350,000 SIGN 'CANCEL OLYMPICS' PETITION*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/05/14/japan-...ency-as-350-000-sign-cancel-olympics-petition
14 May 2021

"Japan expanded a coronavirus state of emergency on Friday, just 10 weeks before the Olympics, as campaigners submitted a petition with more than 350,000 signatures calling for the Games to be scrapped.

With Tokyo and other areas already under emergency orders until the end of May, three more regions -- including northern Hokkaido, which will host the Olympic marathon -- now join them.

"Today, we decided to add Hokkaido, Okayama and Hiroshima to the area under the state of emergency from May 16 to 31," Prime Minister Yoshihide Suga announced at a virus taskforce meeting.

In these three regions, "the population is relatively big and the number of new cases is very rapidly increasing", he said..."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Covid-19: Two top Gauteng schools closed after recording 17 positive cases*
https://www.news24.com/news24/South...ed-after-recording-17-positive-cases-20210512
12 May 2021

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

*If you go to Dis-Chem you’ll probably get the Pfizer vaccine – but it will cost you R70*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/l...fizer-vaccine-but-it-will-cost-you-r70-2021-5
14 May 2021

"... Pharmacy retailer Dis-Chem has been allocated the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine because it has the ability to keep the doses at the required ultra-low temperatures, the government says...

On Friday, Dis-Chem said it would be able to begin vaccinating the public during the week of 24 May, at 11 out of 32 vaccination sites it has managed to secure at critical locations across the country.

On average, 600 vaccinations can be administered daily at the designated sites while up to 50 shots can be given at Dis-Chem’s in-store clinics, the company said in a statement.

Provided government stock is readily available, Dis-Chem says it would be able to vaccinate approximately 800,000 people each month.

Dis-Chem previously told Business Insider South Africa that it was planning on setting up vaccine sites inside shopping malls..."

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 229776


That's what's great about having a world class healthcare system and general organisation, they contact you by SMS, Email and post citizen's don't need to do anything apart from turn up for their vaccination!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> That's what's great about having a world class healthcare system and general organisation, they contact you by SMS, Email and post citizen's don't need to do anything apart from turn up for their vaccination!



If only.

We got a failed education system where a lot of the population is illiterate, let alone computer (smartphone) literate. Have no idea how they will register. 

And the whole process is so confusing. I tried to get my parents registered but between the websites hanging and trying to figure out what the medical aid want and the government want is whole diferent challenge.

And I see a new problem creeping up this week coming. On Friday a lot of ministers and people high up said they can get their jabs from Monday. So there is going to be thousand and the vaccine sites wanting their jabs and it will just be chaos. Hope I’m wrong though.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> If only.
> 
> We got a failed education system where a lot of the population is illiterate, let alone computer (smartphone) literate. Have no idea how they will register.
> 
> And the whole process is so confusing. I tried to get my parents registered but between the websites hanging and trying to figure out what the medical aid want and the government want is whole diferent challenge.
> 
> And I see a new problem creeping up this week coming. On Friday a lot of ministers and people high up said they can get their jabs from Monday. So there is going to be thousand and the vaccine sites wanting their jabs and it will just be chaos. Hope I’m wrong though.


A peoples let down by Government, 2021 South Africa should be a leading nation not a country which as you explained hasn't invested properly in education and health!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

My town hit by spread of Indian Variant! It never ends!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Government, medical schemes will pay the R70 fee if you get your jab at Dis-Chem, Clicks*
https://www.news24.com/fin24/econom...-you-get-your-jab-at-dis-chem-clicks-20210515
15 May 2021





[...]

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

“SHOULD I GET A VACCINE?” 
Dr Sheri Fanaroff
#GGPC
#VoicesThatCare
#VaxWithUs
#VacciNation

Getting a Covid vaccine is a personal choice. Nobody can force you to have it. Despite vaccine green cards and travel restrictions in various countries, Covid vaccine remains voluntary. While most doctors in South Africa have scrambled to get themselves and their staff vaccinated, and some determined patients have managed to get early vaccines in the last few days of the Sisonke trial, the level of vaccine hesitancy, distrust and fear of vaccines continues to amaze me. 

Like the majority of my medical colleagues, I am firmly of the belief that everyone who can (with very few specific exceptions) should be vaccinated against COVID-19 as soon as possible. Preference should be given to those most vulnerable to getting severe disease and dying from Covid-19. This includes the elderly (in descending order of age), and those with significant comorbidities (obesity, diabetes, cardiac disease, hypertension and respiratory diseases). Teachers, other essential workers and those living or working in communal settings, should be closer to the front ofthe queue.

I want to address some of the issues around vaccine hesitancy, through some of the questions that have most commonly been posed to GPs .

1. WHY SHOULD I GET A VACCINE? DO THEY EVEN WORK?
The Covid-19 vaccines work by stimulating your immune system to recognize the virus. Then when you are exposed to it again, your body’s defense system can fight off the virus more easily. 
This means that you are less likely to become infected, less likely to transmit the virus and far less likely to get severe illness, need hospitalisation or die. Based on the most recent clinical trial data available and some real world data, vaccines really DO WORK!
•J and J SINGLE DOSE :
⁃ 76.7% real world overall efficacy 
⁃ 52 to 57% efficacy against B1.351 (SA strain)
⁃ 85% protection from severe disease (100% after day 49)
⁃ 100% protection from hospitalisation in clinical trials
⁃ 100% protection from death in clinical trials
⁃ 74% reduction in asymptomatic transmission
•PFIZER TWO DOSES
⁃ 90% real world overall efficacy 
⁃ 72 to 75% efficacy against B.1.351 (SA strain)
⁃ 90% protection from severe disease
⁃ 100% protection from hospitalisation in clinical trials (94% real world)
⁃ 100% protection from death in clinical trials (98% real world)
⁃ 72 - 95% reduction in asymptomatic transmission

2. DOES THE VACCINE MAKE YOU FEEL SICK? WHAT ARE THE LONG TERM SIDE EFFECTS? I’M WORRIED ABOUT THE RISK OF CLOTTING.
Both Johnson and Johnson and Pfizer vaccines commonly cause mild side effects that usually last for one to three days. They CANNOT cause Covid infection as they do not contain live SARS-COV-2 virus. 
Side effects include swelling or pain at the injection site, headache, body pains, chills, nausea, itching, fever, diarrhoea, vomiting, arm pain, and swollen glands. Side effects after the second dose of Pfizer are reportedly worse than those experienced after the first dose. People who have already had Covid may experience slightly worse side effects than those who haven’t. 
There is an extremely rare incidence of the J and J vaccine causing an uncommon clotting disorder in women. However, Covid-19 itself is responsible for a far higher incidence of clotting, and the FDA, CDC, SAHPRA and other global health authorities have deemed that the benefits far outweigh the risks. 

3. I’M YOUNG, HEALTHY AND NOT AT RISK, WHY SHOULD I GET VACCINATED?
This is not about you! It’s about protecting the vulnerable in the community - your grandparents, parents, and those who are immunocompromised and vulnerable. It’s an incredibly egocentric view to go with the assumption that you are young and healthy, are unlikely to develop severe Covid infection and therefore vaccines don’t apply to you. While those most at risk should absolutely be first in line to receive vaccines early, as these will protect them, unless 60% of the population is vaccinated, the virus will continue to spread and mutate, meaning that even those who are vaccinated remain at risk. 

4. I’VE ALREADY HAD COVID, I DON’T NEED A VACCINE.
For people who have recovered from COVID-19, the vaccine strengthens their immune response (both antibody and T-cell immunity), and lengthens the duration that immunity lasts. Vaccines stimulate the production of NEUTRALISING antibodies more than natural infection, which means that they offer better protection against new variants. Several clinical trials have confirmed that the vaccine works better than natural immunity against variants of concern (including the so-called “South African” and “Indian” strains).

5. ISN’T IT BETTER TO RATHER GET COVID, WHICH WILL GIVE ME BETTER NATURAL IMMUNITY?
See number 4. above for why the vaccine is more effective than natural immunity. Also, the risk of COVID infection is much, much higher than any risk from having the vaccine. You just don’t know how severely you will be affected or who you will spread it to. Vaccines also massively reduce the risk of “long Covid” which can be debilitating and last for months. 

6. IF I HAVE A VACCINE, WILL I STILL HAVE TO WEAR A MASK, SOCIALLY DISTANCE AND SANITISE?
The vaccine is only one more layer of protection against Covid-19. Until many more people are vaccinated and there is herd immunity, we need to remain cautious. As it is still possible to transmit the virus and to get infected (albeit much lower risk), infection control measures need to remain in place while the pandemic is still with us. However, amongst other vaccinated adults, in small groups and at outdoor venues, once vaccinated, life can become much more normal. Even once you are vaccinated, healthy lifestyles, good eating, exercise, not smoking, and vitamins should all play their role in keeping you healthy and safe. 
(This week, the CDC updated their mask policies, stating that vaccinated adults are no longer required to wear masks even indoors in most settings - While the USA are perhaps being a little presumptuous (with only 35% of their population fully vaccinated), this is a great incentive to get a vaccine: masks can finally come off once the majority of people are immune).

7. ARE COVID VACCINES SAFE? THEY WERE DEVELOPED SO QUICKLY - HOW DO I KNOW THEY WON’T CAUSE LONG TERM SIDE EFFECTS?
Although Covid-19 vaccines were developed with unprecedented speed, all stages of vaccine trial and testing were still adhered to before approval. The science built on processes that were already in place from testing against other viruses from decades before. Scientists around the world have collaborated and massive international funding has gone into the development and stringent testing of vaccines. This has ensured rapid development of vaccines, while still progressing through all the trial stages, rigorous safety checks and ongoing monitoring. And while some people will insist on seeing the conspiracy theory side of big pharmaceutical companies having a financial agenda for producing vaccines, just as with other global threats like smallpox, polio and influenza, vaccines are crucial in bringing an end to this pandemic. 
Many people ask how we can be sure that vaccines don’t have long term side effects as they are so new - while it’s true that we only have one year of safety data, millions of doses have already been administered worldwide, and vaccines historically do not cause long term side effects (vaccine side effects are generally seen within days to weeks).

8. IF I HAVE ALLERGIES CAN I HAVE THE VACCINE?
Allergic reactions from COVID-19 vaccines are extremely rare. A person is much more likely to die from contracting the virus or to become a “Covid long hauler” than to have an allergic reaction to the vaccine. 
The few anaphylactic reactions that have been reported (more commonly after Pfizer than J and J) have been in patients with a history of severe allergy. Allergic reactions usually occur in the first 15 minutes after the vaccine, and are treatable. For this reason, everyone receiving a vaccine is observed for 15 minutes before they are allowed to leave.
One of the ingredients to be aware of that can cause allergy is PEG (polyethylene glycol) - present in many vaccines, including Pfizer and J and J. It is thus important to disclose before you have a vaccine if you have ever experienced severe allergic reactions, so that you can be closely monitored afterwards. 
NB 
• People with a history of food, bee, penicillin or other medication, environmental or latex allergies CAN still get a vaccine. 
• Anyone with a history of anaphylaxis to other vaccines should consult with their doctor, receive the vaccine in an equipped health facility and undergo a 30 minute observation period after receiving it.
• Anyone who is allergic to PEG (polyethylene glycol) or polysorbate, or any other component of the vaccine, or anyone who experiences anaphylaxis after the first dose of vaccine, should NOT be vaccinated. 

9. IF I HAVE A CLOTTING DISORDER, OR IF I AM ON ANTICOAGULANTS, CAN I HAVE THE VACCINE?
Currently, having a history of clotting disorders and being on anticoagulants is NOT a contra-indication to having a vaccine. Although some vaccines have been associated with a very rare risk of VITT (vaccine induced thrombotic thrombocytopenia), there have been very few cases reported following millions of vaccines worldwide. Any side effects after the vaccine should be reported to your doctor.

10. IF I AM PREGNANT OR BREASTFEEDING, CAN I HAVE THE VACCINE?
The Sisonke Johnson and Johnson trial specifically excluded pregnant and breastfeeding women in South Africa. 
However, it is likely that this stipulation will be removed in the national rollout of J and J. Pfizer vaccines have successfully and safely been given to pregnant women in the USA and Israel. The risk of contracting Covid-19 during pregnancy in both mom and foetus outweighs the risk of vaccination. However, pregnant and breastfeeding women are encouraged to make a decision about vaccination together with their obstetrician and/or family doctor, taking personal circumstances and risk factors into account. The vaccines do not have any effect on fertility. 

11. VARIANTS
With new variants being described around the world in several countries, some of these being more transmissible and causing more severe illness, getting more people vaccinated as soon as possible is crucial. The longer the virus is allowed to spread unchecked, the more chance it has of mutating to cause further, more harmful variants. Social media hype that having the vaccine dampens immunity and causes the emergence of variants has no scientific basis. The more people who are vaccinated and the fewer people left who are susceptible to the virus, will mean that it is unable to continue spreading and thus unable to continue mutating. 

12. OK - YOU’VE CONVINCED ME TO GET A VACCINE - WHICH ONE SHOULD I GET?
The first vaccines available in South Africa are Pfizer (two doses, three weeks apart) and Johnson and Johnson (single dose). 
These are both excellent vaccines with good safety and efficacy profiles, and I encourage you to get WHICHEVER IS AVAILABLE TO YOU FIRST. (Other vaccines will be discussed should they become available). 

CONCLUSIONS:
The Covid vaccine can only help to shorten the pandemic if communities pull together to ensure access by as many citizens as possible. Getting a vaccine, in conjunction with ongoing infection control measures (masks, distancing and sanitising) are the keys to us returning to our normal lives. As South Africa enters the third wave and the Sisonke trial comes to an end, I remain optimistic that vaccination for the elderly will start to become a reality in the next few weeks. I encourage everyone to help over 60s to register for vaccines both on EVDS and with their medical aids and will continue to provide updated information as it becomes available. At the same time as encouraging everyone to get a vaccine. I also urge patience, ethics and morality so that the most vulnerable and at risk are at the front of the queue to get vaccines ahead of those at lesser risk.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## DavyH

Adephi said:


> “SHOULD I GET A VACCINE?”
> Dr Sheri Fanaroff
> #GGPC
> #VoicesThatCare
> #VaxWithUs
> #VacciNation
> 
> Getting a Covid vaccine is a personal choice. Nobody can force you to have it. Despite vaccine green cards and travel restrictions in various countries, Covid vaccine remains voluntary. While most doctors in South Africa have scrambled to get themselves and their staff vaccinated, and some determined patients have managed to get early vaccines in the last few days of the Sisonke trial, the level of vaccine hesitancy, distrust and fear of vaccines continues to amaze me.
> 
> Like the majority of my medical colleagues, I am firmly of the belief that everyone who can (with very few specific exceptions) should be vaccinated against COVID-19 as soon as possible. Preference should be given to those most vulnerable to getting severe disease and dying from Covid-19. This includes the elderly (in descending order of age), and those with significant comorbidities (obesity, diabetes, cardiac disease, hypertension and respiratory diseases). Teachers, other essential workers and those living or working in communal settings, should be closer to the front ofthe queue.
> 
> I want to address some of the issues around vaccine hesitancy, through some of the questions that have most commonly been posed to GPs .
> 
> 1. WHY SHOULD I GET A VACCINE? DO THEY EVEN WORK?
> The Covid-19 vaccines work by stimulating your immune system to recognize the virus. Then when you are exposed to it again, your body’s defense system can fight off the virus more easily.
> This means that you are less likely to become infected, less likely to transmit the virus and far less likely to get severe illness, need hospitalisation or die. Based on the most recent clinical trial data available and some real world data, vaccines really DO WORK!
> •J and J SINGLE DOSE :
> ⁃ 76.7% real world overall efficacy
> ⁃ 52 to 57% efficacy against B1.351 (SA strain)
> ⁃ 85% protection from severe disease (100% after day 49)
> ⁃ 100% protection from hospitalisation in clinical trials
> ⁃ 100% protection from death in clinical trials
> ⁃ 74% reduction in asymptomatic transmission
> •PFIZER TWO DOSES
> ⁃ 90% real world overall efficacy
> ⁃ 72 to 75% efficacy against B.1.351 (SA strain)
> ⁃ 90% protection from severe disease
> ⁃ 100% protection from hospitalisation in clinical trials (94% real world)
> ⁃ 100% protection from death in clinical trials (98% real world)
> ⁃ 72 - 95% reduction in asymptomatic transmission
> 
> 2. DOES THE VACCINE MAKE YOU FEEL SICK? WHAT ARE THE LONG TERM SIDE EFFECTS? I’M WORRIED ABOUT THE RISK OF CLOTTING.
> Both Johnson and Johnson and Pfizer vaccines commonly cause mild side effects that usually last for one to three days. They CANNOT cause Covid infection as they do not contain live SARS-COV-2 virus.
> Side effects include swelling or pain at the injection site, headache, body pains, chills, nausea, itching, fever, diarrhoea, vomiting, arm pain, and swollen glands. Side effects after the second dose of Pfizer are reportedly worse than those experienced after the first dose. People who have already had Covid may experience slightly worse side effects than those who haven’t.
> There is an extremely rare incidence of the J and J vaccine causing an uncommon clotting disorder in women. However, Covid-19 itself is responsible for a far higher incidence of clotting, and the FDA, CDC, SAHPRA and other global health authorities have deemed that the benefits far outweigh the risks.
> 
> 3. I’M YOUNG, HEALTHY AND NOT AT RISK, WHY SHOULD I GET VACCINATED?
> This is not about you! It’s about protecting the vulnerable in the community - your grandparents, parents, and those who are immunocompromised and vulnerable. It’s an incredibly egocentric view to go with the assumption that you are young and healthy, are unlikely to develop severe Covid infection and therefore vaccines don’t apply to you. While those most at risk should absolutely be first in line to receive vaccines early, as these will protect them, unless 60% of the population is vaccinated, the virus will continue to spread and mutate, meaning that even those who are vaccinated remain at risk.
> 
> 4. I’VE ALREADY HAD COVID, I DON’T NEED A VACCINE.
> For people who have recovered from COVID-19, the vaccine strengthens their immune response (both antibody and T-cell immunity), and lengthens the duration that immunity lasts. Vaccines stimulate the production of NEUTRALISING antibodies more than natural infection, which means that they offer better protection against new variants. Several clinical trials have confirmed that the vaccine works better than natural immunity against variants of concern (including the so-called “South African” and “Indian” strains).
> 
> 5. ISN’T IT BETTER TO RATHER GET COVID, WHICH WILL GIVE ME BETTER NATURAL IMMUNITY?
> See number 4. above for why the vaccine is more effective than natural immunity. Also, the risk of COVID infection is much, much higher than any risk from having the vaccine. You just don’t know how severely you will be affected or who you will spread it to. Vaccines also massively reduce the risk of “long Covid” which can be debilitating and last for months.
> 
> 6. IF I HAVE A VACCINE, WILL I STILL HAVE TO WEAR A MASK, SOCIALLY DISTANCE AND SANITISE?
> The vaccine is only one more layer of protection against Covid-19. Until many more people are vaccinated and there is herd immunity, we need to remain cautious. As it is still possible to transmit the virus and to get infected (albeit much lower risk), infection control measures need to remain in place while the pandemic is still with us. However, amongst other vaccinated adults, in small groups and at outdoor venues, once vaccinated, life can become much more normal. Even once you are vaccinated, healthy lifestyles, good eating, exercise, not smoking, and vitamins should all play their role in keeping you healthy and safe.
> (This week, the CDC updated their mask policies, stating that vaccinated adults are no longer required to wear masks even indoors in most settings - While the USA are perhaps being a little presumptuous (with only 35% of their population fully vaccinated), this is a great incentive to get a vaccine: masks can finally come off once the majority of people are immune).
> 
> 7. ARE COVID VACCINES SAFE? THEY WERE DEVELOPED SO QUICKLY - HOW DO I KNOW THEY WON’T CAUSE LONG TERM SIDE EFFECTS?
> Although Covid-19 vaccines were developed with unprecedented speed, all stages of vaccine trial and testing were still adhered to before approval. The science built on processes that were already in place from testing against other viruses from decades before. Scientists around the world have collaborated and massive international funding has gone into the development and stringent testing of vaccines. This has ensured rapid development of vaccines, while still progressing through all the trial stages, rigorous safety checks and ongoing monitoring. And while some people will insist on seeing the conspiracy theory side of big pharmaceutical companies having a financial agenda for producing vaccines, just as with other global threats like smallpox, polio and influenza, vaccines are crucial in bringing an end to this pandemic.
> Many people ask how we can be sure that vaccines don’t have long term side effects as they are so new - while it’s true that we only have one year of safety data, millions of doses have already been administered worldwide, and vaccines historically do not cause long term side effects (vaccine side effects are generally seen within days to weeks).
> 
> 8. IF I HAVE ALLERGIES CAN I HAVE THE VACCINE?
> Allergic reactions from COVID-19 vaccines are extremely rare. A person is much more likely to die from contracting the virus or to become a “Covid long hauler” than to have an allergic reaction to the vaccine.
> The few anaphylactic reactions that have been reported (more commonly after Pfizer than J and J) have been in patients with a history of severe allergy. Allergic reactions usually occur in the first 15 minutes after the vaccine, and are treatable. For this reason, everyone receiving a vaccine is observed for 15 minutes before they are allowed to leave.
> One of the ingredients to be aware of that can cause allergy is PEG (polyethylene glycol) - present in many vaccines, including Pfizer and J and J. It is thus important to disclose before you have a vaccine if you have ever experienced severe allergic reactions, so that you can be closely monitored afterwards.
> NB
> • People with a history of food, bee, penicillin or other medication, environmental or latex allergies CAN still get a vaccine.
> • Anyone with a history of anaphylaxis to other vaccines should consult with their doctor, receive the vaccine in an equipped health facility and undergo a 30 minute observation period after receiving it.
> • Anyone who is allergic to PEG (polyethylene glycol) or polysorbate, or any other component of the vaccine, or anyone who experiences anaphylaxis after the first dose of vaccine, should NOT be vaccinated.
> 
> 9. IF I HAVE A CLOTTING DISORDER, OR IF I AM ON ANTICOAGULANTS, CAN I HAVE THE VACCINE?
> Currently, having a history of clotting disorders and being on anticoagulants is NOT a contra-indication to having a vaccine. Although some vaccines have been associated with a very rare risk of VITT (vaccine induced thrombotic thrombocytopenia), there have been very few cases reported following millions of vaccines worldwide. Any side effects after the vaccine should be reported to your doctor.
> 
> 10. IF I AM PREGNANT OR BREASTFEEDING, CAN I HAVE THE VACCINE?
> The Sisonke Johnson and Johnson trial specifically excluded pregnant and breastfeeding women in South Africa.
> However, it is likely that this stipulation will be removed in the national rollout of J and J. Pfizer vaccines have successfully and safely been given to pregnant women in the USA and Israel. The risk of contracting Covid-19 during pregnancy in both mom and foetus outweighs the risk of vaccination. However, pregnant and breastfeeding women are encouraged to make a decision about vaccination together with their obstetrician and/or family doctor, taking personal circumstances and risk factors into account. The vaccines do not have any effect on fertility.
> 
> 11. VARIANTS
> With new variants being described around the world in several countries, some of these being more transmissible and causing more severe illness, getting more people vaccinated as soon as possible is crucial. The longer the virus is allowed to spread unchecked, the more chance it has of mutating to cause further, more harmful variants. Social media hype that having the vaccine dampens immunity and causes the emergence of variants has no scientific basis. The more people who are vaccinated and the fewer people left who are susceptible to the virus, will mean that it is unable to continue spreading and thus unable to continue mutating.
> 
> 12. OK - YOU’VE CONVINCED ME TO GET A VACCINE - WHICH ONE SHOULD I GET?
> The first vaccines available in South Africa are Pfizer (two doses, three weeks apart) and Johnson and Johnson (single dose).
> These are both excellent vaccines with good safety and efficacy profiles, and I encourage you to get WHICHEVER IS AVAILABLE TO YOU FIRST. (Other vaccines will be discussed should they become available).
> 
> CONCLUSIONS:
> The Covid vaccine can only help to shorten the pandemic if communities pull together to ensure access by as many citizens as possible. Getting a vaccine, in conjunction with ongoing infection control measures (masks, distancing and sanitising) are the keys to us returning to our normal lives. As South Africa enters the third wave and the Sisonke trial comes to an end, I remain optimistic that vaccination for the elderly will start to become a reality in the next few weeks. I encourage everyone to help over 60s to register for vaccines both on EVDS and with their medical aids and will continue to provide updated information as it becomes available. At the same time as encouraging everyone to get a vaccine. I also urge patience, ethics and morality so that the most vulnerable and at risk are at the front of the queue to get vaccines ahead of those at lesser risk.



Just get the damn thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Paul33

DavyH said:


> Just get the damn thing.


I said those exact words to a colleague the other day (maybe with an expletive or 2 inbetween to be honest)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

*4 200 vaccines to be distributed at 87 sites on Day 1 of Phase 2 vaccination rollout*


https://www.news24.com/news24/south...day-1-of-phase-2-vaccination-rollout-20210516

- 18 sites for Eastern Cape
- 29 sites for Gauteng
- 27 sites for KZN
- 6 for Limpopo
- 2 for Free State
- 6 for Mpumalanga
- 5 for North West
- 1 for Northern Cape

No info on Western Cape.

If it wasn't so serious this would be laughable.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Questions about stability of Covid-19 platform on Day 1 of second phase vaccinations*
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...n-day-1-of-second-phase-vaccinations-20210517
17 May 2021





*DON'T MISS YOUR APPOINTMENT AND NO WALK-INS: COVID-19 VACCINATION PHASE 2*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/05/16/don-t-...-and-no-walk-ins-covid-19-vaccination-phase-2
17 May 2021

"No walk-ins will be allowed at vaccination sites on Monday as phase 2 of the COVID-19 vaccine campaign was launched on Sunday night.

But, Health Minister Zweli Mkhize said, walk-ins would soon be allowed specifically for people over the age of 60, especially for those who could not register online for the vaccine...."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*America tastes new freedoms but confronts new dilemmas as it takes off the mask*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/05/17/...s-cdc-president-joe-biden-business/index.html
17 May 2021

"Vaccinated Americans spent the most normal weekend for more than a year exploring restored freedoms to gather without masks but also dilemmas over personal and collective responsibility sparked by new government health guidance....

The new US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention guidelines suddenly released on Thursday also caused on-the-fly decisions by states, local and city authorities and employers to either remove or keep mask requirements.
There is now a patchwork of inconsistency in rules and accepted practice for shops, restaurants and sports events -- sometimes within the same region -- as authorities consider the new procedures on masking. It will probably take days or weeks for a more uniform pattern to emerge...."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*3 people in India repainted fire extinguishers to look like oxygen cylinders, sold them to Covid patients*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/india-covid-oxygen-cylinders-report-crisis-2021-5
17 May 2021

"Police arrested three people in India earlier this month for allegedly repainting fire extinguishers to look like oxygen cylinders and selling them to family members of Covid-19 patients, the Times of India reported.

In a police investigation, the accused scammers admitted they had already sold "many" of the fake canisters for about $180 each, police told the Times of India. As The New York Times reported, fire extinguishers could explode if filled with high-pressure oxygen...

The alleged fire extinguisher scam was discovered after Khanna, who volunteers for an NGO that provides free oxygen cylinders to Covid-19 patients, complained to police that a company called Varsha Engineering in Alipur, in the state of Delhi, was overcharging for oxygen, per the Times of India. Police then raided the business and discovered the scheme, seizing 532 fire extinguishers, spray-paint cans, electric grinders used to remove the red paint from the extinguishers, and about $675 in cash..."

Reactions: Informative 3 | Creative 3


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> *4 200 vaccines to be distributed at 87 sites on Day 1 of Phase 2 vaccination rollout*
> 
> 
> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...day-1-of-phase-2-vaccination-rollout-20210516
> 
> - 18 sites for Eastern Cape
> - 29 sites for Gauteng
> - 27 sites for KZN
> - 6 for Limpopo
> - 2 for Free State
> - 6 for Mpumalanga
> - 5 for North West
> - 1 for Northern Cape
> 
> No info on Western Cape.
> 
> If it wasn't so serious this would be laughable.


What’s frightening is how they think they doing an ok job of this vaccine rollout and continue to f@ck around like it isn’t serious.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> What’s frightening is how they think they doing an ok job of this vaccine rollout and continue to f@ck around like it isn’t serious.



Here's my controversial point.. where are those groups and parties that took the government to court over ivermectin? Why are they not doing anything about the vaccine rollout?

We have 500k doses in storage but somehow 2 vaccines sites for the Free State and 1 for Northern Cape seems effiecient. Sure more will open, but more should have been open 2 months ago. We had such a good start at controlling the pandemic in the beginning but they are solidly dropping the ball with the vaccine.

And I don't believe there's some cynical motive behind it. I think our government are the ones with severe Covid fatigue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Here's my controversial point.. where are those groups and parties that took the government to court over ivermectin? Why are they not doing anything about the vaccine rollout?
> 
> We have 500k doses in storage but somehow 2 vaccines for the Free State and 1 for Northern Cape seems effiecient. Sure more will open, but more should have been open 2 months ago. We had such a good start at controlling the pandemic in the beginning but they are solidly dropping the ball with the vaccine.
> 
> And I don't believe there's some cynical motive behind it. I think our government are the ones with severe Covid fatigue.


Pilot phase... there'll be more next week

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> Here's my controversial point.. where are those groups and parties that took the government to court over ivermectin? Why are they not doing anything about the vaccine rollout?
> 
> We have 500k doses in storage but somehow 2 vaccines for the Free State and 1 for Northern Cape seems effiecient. Sure more will open, but more should have been open 2 months ago. We had such a good start at controlling the pandemic in the beginning but they are solidly dropping the ball with the vaccine.
> 
> And I don't believe there's some cynical motive behind it. I think our government are the ones with severe Covid fatigue.


No malice on our Government's part, just pure unadulterated incompetence....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> No malice on our Government's part, just pure unadulterated incompetence....


Agreed. I do not think they doing it on purpose. It’s just how things have been unfortunately. Just too slow. 

you’re right @Adephi, in the beginning of the pandemic it was all out war on the virus with the army and the command council and Ramastaypozi on the tv all the time and it’s just fizzled out and they have dropped the ball. 

I lost my uncle a few months back to Covid. It was horrendous. I don’t want anymore people to suffer and this vaccine is our way back to “normal”

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> Agreed. I do not think they doing it on purpose. It’s just how things have been unfortunately. Just too slow.
> 
> you’re right @Adephi, in the beginning of the pandemic it was all out war on the virus with the army and the command council and Ramastaypozi on the tv all the time and it’s just fizzled out and they have dropped the ball.
> 
> I lost my uncle a few months back to Covid. It was horrendous. I don’t want anymore people to suffer and this vaccine is our way back to “normal”



Sorry about your loss @Paul33.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> Sorry about your loss @Paul33.


Thanks @Hooked, much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

*We finally know the cost difference between J&J and Pfizer: up to R4 billion for medical aids*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...-and-jj-for-south-african-medical-aids-2021-5
17 May 2021


After much secrecy about contracts, and much debate around subsidies, we finally know exactly how much medical aids will pay for each member to be vaccinated.
The theoretical maximum is R7.56 billion – which medical schemes can easily afford, several times over.
But the theoretical minimum would be R4 billion less, if the J&J vaccine were used.
Thanks to big differences in both base cost and administration, the often-preferred Pfizer-BioNTech is more than twice the price.
... The numbers also show the enormous difference between the Johnson & Johnson shot South Africa has used to date, and the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine that is, for the time being, the only one being used.

Including VAT, the medical facilities that administer shots will bill medical aids R354.75 per dose of the Pfizer vaccine, the department of health said, while the charge for the J&J vaccine will be R330.

ut Pfizer is a two-dose vaccine, while J&J is delivered as a single dose. The two doses for a complete inoculation also means that, for Pfizer, the administrative cost charged to medical aids is doubled, at R140, compared to the R70 fee for a single J&J vaccine dose.

That means the cost of fully vaccinating a member with J&J will cost medical schemes 47% of the price of achieving the same thing via Pfizer's vaccine.

Across the 8.9 million South Africans who are beneficiaries of medical schemes, that would mean a R7.56 billion bill for Pfizer shots, as opposed to a R3.56 billion cost if all members received J&J's option.

Only Pfizer shots are currently being used, although the release of J&J doses, for near-immediate use, is expected this week. Those remain the only vaccines for which prices have been established, with only expressed intentions – but no tangible move yet towards – government adding vaccines from China and Russia to the mix.

Even if every member of every medical scheme were to receive the Pfizer vaccine, medical schemes in aggregate will easily be able to cover the cost – three times over – just from the money they saved when medical expenditure plummeted in 2020..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Very sad days in this country’s history

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...rectify-its-dysfunctional-management-20210517

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...-during-violent-protests-in-mangaung-20210517

https://www.bloemfonteincourant.co....members-loot-metres-away-from-police-station/

This has nothing to do with service delivery, business opportunities or land…

Hospitals, clinics and essential services are completely paralysed.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Paul33 said:


> Agreed. I do not think they doing it on purpose. It’s just how things have been unfortunately. Just too slow.
> 
> you’re right @Adephi, in the beginning of the pandemic it was all out war on the virus with the army and the command council and Ramastaypozi on the tv all the time and it’s just fizzled out and they have dropped the ball.
> 
> I lost my uncle a few months back to Covid. It was horrendous. I don’t want anymore people to suffer and this vaccine is our way back to “normal”



Because it's easy making mandates and barking them out. Telling people to shut down everything is a lot less complicated than opening things up and micro managing strategies. This pandemic has shone the light wholly on how many governments suffer the same follies as many companies, including but not limited to piss poor management.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*Push for more restrictions on alcohol access as Covid-19 third wave looms*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...ve-looms-eeb7c65b-940f-4774-829d-f6ff345ed0d6
18 May 2021

"The SA Alcohol Policy Alliance has urged the government to respond to the Covid-19 third wave threat by strengthening the current restrictions on alcohol access.

This as the number of positive Covid-19 cases in the country has increased, with the Free State, Gauteng and Eastern Cape now effectively experiencing a third wave.

The SA Alcohol Policy Alliance has called for the following measures to be introduced to stem a third wave of Covid-19 infections:

*Road safety*
Temporarily imposing zero breath and blood concentration levels for drivers during the State of Disaster – such a measure is already contained in the Road Traffic Amendment Bill which is currently before Parliament and has wide-spread support, but won’t be enacted before the end of 2021.

*Advertising*
Banning all special offers for reduced price alcoholic beverages at least until the end of the State of Disaster.
Banning all alcohol advertising except at the point of sale to reduce the pressure on people to drink.

*Public Events and off-consumption sales*

Prohibiting major alcohol-fuelled party events, including street bashes.
Reducing the gathering numbers to 50 indoors and 100 outdoors.
Extending the curfew from midnight to 10pm, seven days a week.
Announcing that all on-consumption liquor outlets should be closed from 6pm on public holidays and one day prior to public holidays to discourage the excessive use of alcohol in overcrowded venues and to limit the potential for ‘super-spreader’ events.
Disallowing alcohol consumption in public places, particularly in parks, on beaches, at swimming pools, etc.
Suspending for a minimum three months, or revoking, the licences of outlets that break alcohol and/or Covid-19 regulations.
Reducing off-consumption operating hours."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Still busy chatting here and BOOOOM there goes the trustworthy ESKOM again -loadshedding 
Light the homefires and order Portugese - even Rilley Too thinks it's heaven

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Hooked

*A group of thousands of Japanese doctors want to cancel the Olympics as Covid-19 cases surge*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/j...tokyo-olympics-canceled-covid-19-surge-2021-5
18 May 2021


*A* group of thousands of Japanese doctors is calling for the Olympics to be canceled.
Covid-19 cases are surging in the country.
Hospitals and doctors "have almost no spare capacity," the Tokyo Medical Practitioners Association said in an open letter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*KZN Health rolls out phase 2 with 27 vaccination sites, aims to vaccinate almost 3m people*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...m-people-f77040ee-40b6-4ff8-bc83-cc6fd2bab38e
18 May 2021

"... KwaZulu-Natal has a total of 689 prepared vaccination sites for the rollout of both the Pfizer and Johnson & Johnson vaccines ... no fewer than 27 health facilities and five community vaccination sites commenced with the Pfizer vaccination on Monday.... the Department would be adding more sites as more doses of Johnson & Johnson vaccine are received..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*WHO reclassifies India variant as being of global concern*
https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/archives/who-reclassifies-india-variant-as-being-of-global-concern/
12 May 2021

"The World Health Organization (WHO) has announced that the triple-mutant B.1.617, known as the India variant, is now classified as a variant of global concern, reported MedicalBrief. It was previously labeled a “variant of interest” as more studies were needed to understand its significance...

Dr Maria Van Kerkhove, the WHO’s technical lead for COVID-19 , said the agency will provide more details in its weekly situation report on the pandemic but added that the variant, known as B.1.617, has been found in preliminary studies to spread more easily than the original virus and there is some evidence it may able to evade some of the protections provided by vaccines. The shots, however, are still considered effective..."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*SA plans to delay second dose of Pfizer vaccine by up to 3 months*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...3-months-88433240-4627-4c6b-a1fa-373fe35ea14d
19 May 2021

"Faced with limited vaccine supplies, Health Minister, Zweli Mkhize says they might delay the second dose of Pfizer vaccine by up to three months, compared to the approved schedule of two doses three weeks apart.

Mkhize explained that this was done in a bid to reach more people who would be at least partially protected from hospitalization and death...

According to a new UK study, delaying the second dose of Pfizer's two-shot Covid-19 vaccine could help people produce more antibodies against the virus.

Several countries including Britain, Denmark, Norway, France, the U.S and Canada have extend the interval between the first and second doses of Pfizer and Moderna vaccines from six weeks up to maximum of four months - if vaccines are in short supply."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Contact sports at schools suspended with immediate effect*
https://www.enca.com/sport/education-ministers-council-suspends-contact-sports-school
19 May 2021

"The Council of Education Ministers has suspended all contact sports in schools with immediate effect.

According to the council, Non-contact sports training in schools can continue, provided that all safety protocols are adhered to."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Covid-19 vaccines now available at selected pharmacies*
https://www.iol.co.za/lifestyle/hea...armacies-6908b97d-c135-4aaa-9197-6c9772f930f3
19 May 2021

"... The Independent Community Pharmacy Association (ICPA), in collaboration with the Department of Health, is gearing up to offer Covid-19 vaccinations to the public, starting with the over 60s. Two of these pharmacies in Gauteng have been approved to start providing vaccines to health-care workers and 500 more are in the application process...

The two pharmacies vaccinating in Gauteng are Ackermans Pharmacy and Eastpark Pharmacy..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*You might need a Covid-19 booster shot*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/05/20/world/coronavirus-newsletter-intl-05-20-21/index.html
20 May 2021

"A booster dose for people who have already been vaccinated may be needed as soon as eight to 12 months after their second shot, Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla and Dr. Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said yesterday.

As inoculations around the world continue to increase, medical experts believe coronavirus may end up being like influenza, which requires a new vaccine every year. This is because the circulating strains mutate quickly, and immunity from the vaccine soon wears off.

Over in the United Kingdom, the government announced the launch of a new clinical trial looking specifically into booster shots yesterday. The trial, led by the University Hospital Southampton NHS Foundation Trust, will study the impact of seven different Covid-19 vaccines when given as a third dose.

And researchers at the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) are already looking into whether a booster specific to variants that are already in the US will be needed as well, if protection against the virus fades over time.

However, Fauci said such variant-specific boosters may not be needed. "Instead of having to play whack-a-mole with each individual variant and develop a booster that's variant-specific, it is likely that you could just keep boosting against the wild type, and wind up getting a good enough response that you wouldn't have to worry about the variants," he said..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Get a Covid-19 vaccine in this town and you could win a live cow*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/05/20/asia/thailand-covid-vaccines-cows-intl-hnk-scli/index.html
21 May 2021

"Bangkok, ThailandA district of northern Thailand has launched a raffle campaign for its vaccinated residents to win a live cow per week for the rest of the year, in a bid to boost the local Covid-19 vaccination drive.

From next month, one lucky vaccinated villager in the Mae Chaem district of Chiang Mai province will be randomly chosen every week to win a young cow worth about 10,000 baht ($318.78).

The campaign, set to run for 24 weeks, has been met with enthusiasm in the town of 43,000 since it was announced earlier this week.
"Our vaccine registration numbers have gone from hundreds to thousands in a couple of days," district chief Boonlue Thamtharanurak told Reuters.

"The villagers love cows. Cows can be sold for cash." ..."

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked

*UPDATE | Pfizer asks SA regulator to update its storage rules as US joins in EU approval*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/p...-can-be-kept-in-a-normal-fridge-longer-2021-5
20 May 2021


The South African Health Products Regulatory Authority has received a request from Pfizer to have its vaccine’s storage limitations extended.
Pfizer says its undiluted, thawed doses can be kept in a normal refrigerator, at between 2°C and 8°C, for 31 days.
Regulators in the United States and Europe have now both approved this update which will have a "significant impact on planning and logistics of vaccine rollout”.
The dose, which needs to be stored for longer periods between -60°C and -80°C, underpins South Africa’s rollout.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Timwis

It never ends we know have the 
*"triple mutant Yorkshire variant"*

*If this carries on we are going to have more variants in the UK than breakfast cereals!*

*Also hearing a lot of leaked stuff from Government that another lockdown because of third wave will be needed later in the year!*

*What worries me is the UK are on course to be fully vaccinated within 2 or 3 months so if the Vaccine works why would we get a 3rd wave and need another lockdown?*

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*From beer to Tinder boosts: The bribes for people to get jabbed*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-57201111
22 May 2021

"... To tackle vaccine hesitancy, companies as well as local and government officials in different countries are dreaming up eye-catching schemes to attract those unsure about getting jabbed to come forward.

*Dating app 'boost'*
The latest government scheme will allow dating app users who have been vaccinated to get a "vaccination badge" and special benefits on their profile.

The White House is partnering with several prominent dating platforms including Tinder, Hinge, and Bumble to give access to premium content to those who can prove they have been vaccinated, it said in a statement...

"According to research from OKCupid, people who are vaccinated or plan to get vaccinated receive 14% more Matches than people who don't plan to get vaccinated," it revealed.

Among the extra incentives being offered by Tinder, for example, is access to the "Super Like" feature to "help them stand out among potential matches", the White House said.

*'Vax & Scratch'*
The state of New Jersey has launched "Shot and a Beer", a scheme offering a free beer to those who get their first dose in May. To claim a drink, those who have been jabbed must take their vaccination card to one of 13 participating breweries.

*Lottery Tickets*
New Yorkers who get Covid-19 shots next week will receive free lottery scratch cards with a chance to win $5m (£3.5m), State Governor Andre Cuomo announced on Thursday.

The scheme, called "Vax & Scratch", will allow those who get vaccinated to receive a $20 lottery ticket

"The chances of winning something are one in nine," Governor Cuomo said. "It's a situation where everyone wins."

*'Pot for shots'*
The Greenhouse of Walled Lake, a marijuana dispensary in Michigan, is giving out "pot for shots". 
Since launching in February, the firm has handed out over 35,000 free joints, according to owner Jerry Millen.

*Gym Membership*
[Dubai] residents who have been fully vaccinated will be allowed a fortnight's gym membership.

*Gold Nose Rings*
In the Indian city of Rajkot, Gujarat, goldsmiths have banded together to give women free gold nose pins for getting the jab, while men are offered a hand blender. 

_[My cooment: Indian men obviously love cooking. I need one of those - the man, not the blender.]_

*Free Biryani*
And a kitchen in the city of Vizianagaram, Andhra Pradesh, is handing out free biryani to those who have been jabbed...

*But do these incentives work?*
[Susan Michie, a Professor of Health Psychology at University College London and a adviser to the UK government on Covid-19] says the most effective way to ensure people get the vaccine in the UK has been the "intrinsic motivation" of "caring for the community".

"... We want people to understand why they're doing it: they're not doing it for a bit of money or a bit of beer."

She fears people might be less likely to get a "booster" jab in future if the reward is no longer there."

"Those are going to be the powerful motivators that will go on over time."

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Olympics will go ahead even under a state of emergency - IOC*
https://www.bbc.com/sport/olympics/57206885
22 May 2021

"This summer's Olympics will go ahead even if Tokyo remains in a state of a emergency, says International Olympic Committee vice-president John Coates...

"All of the plans that we have in place to protect the safety and security of athletes and the people of Japan are based around the worst possible circumstances, so the answer [to whether the Games could take place during a state of emergency] is absolutely yes...

The British Olympic Association has confirmed that all British athletes and support staff will be fully vaccinated before they head to Tokyo. 

The organisation said in a statement: "The UK Government has confirmed that, through an agreement between the International Olympic Committee (IOC) and Pfizer BioNtech, Team GB and ParalympicsGB athletes and support staff will be fully vaccinated ahead of the Tokyo 2020 Olympic and Paralympic Games, based on the unique position of having to travel to Japan to go about their work.

"The agreement means the vaccines will be obtained directly from Pfizer, and will not impact current supplies for the British public."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Covid vaccine profits mint 9 new pharma billionaires*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/05/21/business/covid-vaccine-billionaires/index.html
22 May 2021

"Topping the list of new billionaires are Moderna (MRNA) CEO Stéphane Bancel and Ugur Sahin, the CEO of BioNTech (BNTX), which has produced a vaccine with Pfizer (PFE). Both CEOs are now worth around $4 billion, according to an analysis by the People's Vaccine Alliance, a campaign group that includes Oxfam, UNAIDS, Global Justice Now and Amnesty International.

Senior executives from China's CanSino Biologics and early investors in Moderna have also become billionaires on paper as shares skyrocketed, partly in expectation of profits earned from Covid vaccines, which also bode well for the companies' future prospects. The analysis was compiled using data from the Forbes Rich List.

Moderna's share price has gained more than 700% since February 2020, while BioNTech has surged 600%. CanSino Biologics' stock is up about 440% over the same period. The company's single-dose Covid-19 vaccine was approved for use in China in February.

Activists said the wealth generation highlighted the stark inequality that has resulted from the pandemic. The nine new billionaires are worth a combined $19.3 billion, enough to fully vaccinate some 780 million people in low-income countries, campaigners said.

"These billionaires are the human face of the huge profits many pharmaceutical corporations are making from the monopoly they hold on these vaccines," Anne Marriott, Oxfam's health policy manager, said in a statement. "These vaccines were funded by public money and should be first and foremost a global public good, not a private profit opportunity," she added."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/lifestyle/492633/south-africa-plans-to-adopt-covid-19-travel-pass/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Lockdown Puns*
Author unknown

This lock-down is getting old and frankly I've had enough. I've discussed the matter over a cup of coffee with the kitchen sink, and we both agree that the experience is draining.

I didn't mention anything to the washing machine as she puts the wrong spin on everything.

Same with the fridge. He only gives cold comfort. I asked the lamp but she couldn't shed any new light on the situation.

The vacuum cleaner was rather rude and told me to suck it up. The threshold was no better, it suggested I get over it.

The carpet advised me to sweep my feelings under the rug. But the fan was more upbeat and thought that the crisis would soon blow over.

The toilet looked a bit flushed and didn't offer an opinion.

The wall didn't say a word either, just gave me a blank stare.

The door knob was more forthcoming - told me to get a firm grip on the situation and move on.

The front door declared I was unhinged and so the curtains told me to.... you guessed it right - pull myself together.

Then the chair told me to table it, and the table remarked, I didn't have a leg to stand on. When I told the table to break a leg, the mirror said that my comments reflected poorly on my thinking.

However, in the end, the iron set things straight. She said everything will be fine. No situation is too pressing for long anyways.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Creative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape vaccination sites boosted to 53*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ed-to-53-7c2b408d-0c36-42f8-b181-250e0d3f7b3f
23 May 2021

"The number of vaccination sites in the Western Cape will increase to 53 as of Monday, with more to come.

The province’s Department of Health will bring 23 more public vaccination sites online, bringing the total of public vaccination sites to 42. The private sector will have 11 sites operational as of Monday, with Mediclinic bringing online four additional sites.

*New Sites*

Beaufort West Hospital in the Central Karoo District
Harry Comay Hospital in the Garden Route District
TC Newman CDC in the Cape Winelands District
Worcester CDC in the Cape Winelands District
Caledon Hospital in the Overberg District
Swartland Hospital in the West Coast District
The following sites are already operational:

Pelican Park Clinic
Mathew Goniwe Clinic
Brooklyn Chest Hospital
Helderberg Hospital
Mitchells Plain Hospital
Khayelitsha Hospital
Karl Bremer Hospital
Brackenfell Clinic
Gugulethu Community Health Clinic
Hanover Park Community Day Centre
Cross Roads Community Health Clinic
Dr Abdurahman Community Day Centre
Inzame Zabantu Community Day Centre
Heideveld Community Health Clinic
Mitchells plain Community Health Clinic
Nyanga Community Day Centre
Gugulethu Clinic
Eerste River Clinic
Cape Town Civic Centre (Occupation Health office)
Private sites at Clicks stores include:

Constantia
Tyger Valley
West Coast Village
Blue Route
Paarl Mall
Vredendal Mall
Edgemead
The new sites coming online from Monday are:

Bishop Lavis Clinic
Bothasig CDC
Adriaanse Clinic
Chesnut Clinic
Chestnut Satellite Clinic
Delft CHC
Durbanville CDC
Goodwood CDC
Kraaifontein Clinic
Kuyasa Library
Lansdowne Library Hall
Ocean View Civic Centre
Reed Street CDC
Ruimte Road Satellite Clinic
Stikland Hospital
Symphony Way CDC
Tafelsig Thusong Centre
Beaufort West Hospital
Harry Comay Hospital
TC Newman CDC
Worcester CDC
Caledon Hospital
Swartland Hospital
In addition to the public sites, the following private sector sites will also come online on Monday:

Cape Gate Mediclinic
Milnerton Mediclinic
Geneva Mediclinic
Vergelegen Mediclinic

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*South African students to participate in MIC’s ventilator design competition*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/so...icipate-in-mics-ventilator-design-competition
22 May 2021

"The University of Johannesburg partnered with the Mahale Innovation Consortium launched a ventilator design competition for South African students. Other Universities included are the Tshwane University of Technology, Central University of Technology, Vaal University of Technology and North-West University.

The Mahale Innovation Consortium (MIC) has an aim to promote local manufacturing of ventilators to contribute to the National Ventilator Project, reports IOL.

There is a concern about ventilator shortages currently happening globally as a result of the COVID-19 pandemic.

The competition is open for any scholars and students who are currently studying in South Africa with a registered active student number.

According to newsportal, the ventilator design competition student designers and engineers will be challenged to show their technical and commercial abilities by elaborating and demonstrating ways as to how digital manufacturing can add its value.

The competition will close on June 14, 2021, and the winner of each category will receive a cash voucher. One winner stands a chance to win a 3D printer sponsored by 3D Printing Systems SA, reports newsportal.

Competition themes are the following:

Open category: Enter any service or product implemented with an aim to flatten the curve during the COVID-19 pandemic.

Innovation category: A new business idea, invention or innovation that can be used to defeat COVID-19 or any other health-related threats in the future.

Engineering category: An improvement, innovation or concept that may reduce our shortage of ventilators in South Africa."

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## fbb1964

A saffa song used for cheering people up during lockdowns..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> Agreed. I do not think they doing it on purpose. It’s just how things have been unfortunately. Just too slow.
> 
> you’re right @Adephi, in the beginning of the pandemic it was all out war on the virus with the army and the command council and Ramastaypozi on the tv all the time and it’s just fizzled out and they have dropped the ball.
> 
> I lost my uncle a few months back to Covid. It was horrendous. I don’t want anymore people to suffer and this vaccine is our way back to “normal”


Condolences brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*Japan mass vaccinations begin in Tokyo and Osaka amid Covid surge*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-57224571
24 May 2021

"Japan has kicked off a mass vaccination programme in Tokyo and Osaka, as the Covid crisis continues to worsen.

The military has set up centres offering thousands of shots each day, prioritising the elderly. About 5% of the population is fully vaccinated..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*The women possibly at higher risk for Covid-19 that no one is talking about*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/05/23/health/women-covid-pcos-high-risk/index.html
23 May 2021

"More than a year into the pandemic, one study has found that some women are at higher risk for Covid-19 compared to others in their age and sex groups. These women, often young and otherwise healthy ... have an underlying condition that isn't mentioned on any Covid-19 comorbidity list: polycystic ovary syndrome, or PCOS.

PCOS, which affect about 1 in 10 women of "childbearing age," is an imbalance of reproductive hormones that can lead to irregular menstrual cycles, high androgen levels and ovarian cysts. But it can also come with a host of other health problems, nearly all of which overlap Covid-19 comorbidities.

"PCOS is completely underestimated in its impact. It's sort of seen as some reproductive issue that is not clinically relevant. But this is completely wrong ... Patients need to be seen as a high-risk population," said Dr. Wiebke Arlt, director of the Institute of Metabolism and Systems Research at the University of Birmingham in the United Kingdom.

More than half of people with PCOS develop diabetes before their 40th birthdays, and up to 80% are overweight. They have higher risk of insulin resistance, heart disease and endometrial cancer, a cancer that begins in the uterus. Many have high blood pressure and low levels of vitamin D. These complications of PCOS have also been associated with a potentially higher risk for severe Covid-19...

For Arlt, who co-authored the first major study published in February in the European Journal of Endocrinology, the name PCOS is a misnomer. It is not a disorder of the ovary, Arlt said, but a "lifelong metabolic disease" and should be treated as such when assessing Covid-19 vulnerability. "The higher the metabolic risk is, the higher the risk is to catch Covid-19," Arlt said..."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> *The women possibly at higher risk for Covid-19 that no one is talking about*
> https://edition.cnn.com/2021/05/23/health/women-covid-pcos-high-risk/index.html
> 23 May 2021
> 
> "More than a year into the pandemic, one study has found that some women are at higher risk for Covid-19 compared to others in their age and sex groups. These women, often young and otherwise healthy ... have an underlying condition that isn't mentioned on any Covid-19 comorbidity list: polycystic ovary syndrome, or PCOS.
> 
> PCOS, which affect about 1 in 10 women of "childbearing age," is an imbalance of reproductive hormones that can lead to irregular menstrual cycles, high androgen levels and ovarian cysts. But it can also come with a host of other health problems, nearly all of which overlap Covid-19 comorbidities.
> 
> "PCOS is completely underestimated in its impact. It's sort of seen as some reproductive issue that is not clinically relevant. But this is completely wrong ... Patients need to be seen as a high-risk population," said Dr. Wiebke Arlt, director of the Institute of Metabolism and Systems Research at the University of Birmingham in the United Kingdom.
> 
> More than half of people with PCOS develop diabetes before their 40th birthdays, and up to 80% are overweight. They have higher risk of insulin resistance, heart disease and endometrial cancer, a cancer that begins in the uterus. Many have high blood pressure and low levels of vitamin D. These complications of PCOS have also been associated with a potentially higher risk for severe Covid-19...
> 
> For Arlt, who co-authored the first major study published in February in the European Journal of Endocrinology, the name PCOS is a misnomer. It is not a disorder of the ovary, Arlt said, but a "lifelong metabolic disease" and should be treated as such when assessing Covid-19 vulnerability. "The higher the metabolic risk is, the higher the risk is to catch Covid-19," Arlt said..."



This is a typical example of a futile study and unfortunately they are way too common. PCOS itself is not a high risk factor for COVID19 severe forms but, the complications related to it are i.e Diabetes mellitus, Obesity and Hypertension. We already knew it since last year. Dr Arlt scored a publication though, which is only good for him/her.... 1 woman out of 4 develops PCOS at some stage in her life. Should they all freak out? No.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*Singaporean scientists have developed a new 'breathalyser' test for Covid - it works in one minute*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...oped-a-new-breathalyzer-test-for-covid-2021-5
24 May 2021

"... The testing system was developed by a team of Singaporean researchers and involves a person breathing normally into a disposable, one-way mouthpiece - similar to how one would be tested for drunk driving.

This mouthpiece is connected to a breath sampler that is linked to a mass spectrometer, a device that can observe invisible compounds in a person's exhaled breath. The machine then analyzes the volatile organic compounds (VOCs) - particles produced by biochemical reactions in human cells - in the breath sample to plot a "breath signature."

According to the researchers at Breathonix, the start-up behind the device, a healthy person's breath will register a different VOC signature from that of a person with Covid. These signatures will help testers differentiate quickly between healthy people and those with the virus. The software will compare the fresh sample with what a Covid-positive "breath signature" looks like.

During the clinical trials, the system was tested on over 3,000 people, with an accuracy rate of over 90%.

Singapore's Health Sciences Authority is now working with Breathonix to deploy this device alongside the antigen rapid test at the country's Tuas land checkpoint which connects Singapore to Malaysia.

The device is called the BreFence Go Covid-19 Breath Test System, and it's able to yield results within 60 seconds. For positive cases, a polymerase chain reaction (PCR) swab test will then be carried out to confirm the results..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Hundreds of private Covid-19 vaccine sites are standing ready – but idle*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/p...t-arent-being-added-to-the-evds-system-2021-5
24 May 2021


South Africa vaccinated 5,037 people on Sunday, against a target of well over 100,000 per day.
According to an official list, SA has fewer than 200 vaccine delivery sites active, against a target of more than 3,000.
Hundreds of private providers are standing by with sites they say have everything except the two critical elements only the government can deliver: vaccine doses, and recipients to get them.
Nobody seems to know when they may be turned on.
_[My comment: Sounds kinky to me.]_

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 3


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

See Poll:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/j-j-sisonke-vaccine-will-go-to-rugby-and-olympic-stars.t72656/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## alex1501

How did people like these come into existence?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*Call for Cape elderly to wait for appointment SMS before going to vaccination site*
https://www.iol.co.za/capeargus/new...ion-site-38030843-6afa-4d5f-85a9-2b4869fefcb1
26 May 2021

"Cape Town – The Western Cape Department of Health has called on residents to wait for their appointment SMS – which includes the date and place – before going to a vaccination site.

The provincial health department made the plea today, calling for co-operation and that residents follow the scheduling system as they want to ensure an efficient, Covid-19-safe environment at the sites by avoiding long queues and crowds...

“We urge the public to help us with this request, so that we avoid congestion and the disappointment of you travelling to a site that won’t have a vaccine for you at this stage..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

The Covidiot award goes to..

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> The Covidiot award goes to..
> 
> View attachment 230730
> View attachment 230731


Stupidity will be the end of us as a species

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Grand Guru

I definitely choose the Red Pill!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> I definitely choose the Red Pill!



3mg or 6mg?
Tastes great in a Dvarw

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 230739



When the second wave reached 5k new cases we had a house meeting.

Suggest we pay a visit to Tops tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## alex1501

" On May 25, 2021, Fast & Furious 9 star John Cena apologizes in Mandarin on Weibo (Chinese Twitter) after calling Taiwan a country. In a promotional interview for F9 with Taiwanese broadcaster TVBS earlier this month, the American actor told the broadcaster in Mandarin “Taiwan is the first country that can watch F9.” The comment triggered a backlash in China. "

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501

*

*
*What Alcohol Does to Your Body*


"In this video, Justin from the Institute of Human Anatomy discusses the various structures ethanol interacts with as it journey's through the human body after consumption."

For educational purposes only.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis

My town is in the sh*t again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

Timwis said:


> My town is in the sh*t again!
> 
> View attachment 230839


Not good!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis

alex1501 said:


> " On May 25, 2021, Fast & Furious 9 star John Cena apologizes in Mandarin on Weibo (Chinese Twitter) after calling Taiwan a country. In a promotional interview for F9 with Taiwanese broadcaster TVBS earlier this month, the American actor told the broadcaster in Mandarin “Taiwan is the first country that can watch F9.” The comment triggered a backlash in China. "
> 
> View attachment 230748



Isn't it only China that doesn't consider Taiwan a country as they believe it should belong to them but the rest of the world and most importantly Taiwan consider themselves 100% independant! I might be wrong but that has always been my understanding and in advance if i am wrong i will not be apologising in Mandarin because i don't apologise to a country that are themselves unapologetic on so many issues!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*TAKE A LOOK | What it is like getting the Covid-19 vaccine at Discovery’s Sandton HQ*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/discovery-covid-19-vaccine-site-in-johannesburg-sandton-2021-5
27 May 2021

"Discovery began administering Covid-19 vaccines at its Johannesburg headquarters in Sandton last week, alongside a growing number of private facilities involved in the country's second phase of the vaccination rollout.

More than 11,000 vaccines have been administered with an average of 2,400 people getting the vaccine each day.

Like all other sites, the company is using the two-dose Pfizer BioNTech vaccine distributed by the government.

Patients must be registered on the Electronic Vaccination Data System (EVDS) and present their confirmation SMS and electronic voucher. Discovery says it is able to take walk-ins under very special circumstances – but strongly prefers individuals who are scheduled on the system.

About 550 people are scheduled every two hours. 

*This is how the process of Covid-19 vaccination works at Discovery's HQ, from arrival to departure.*


Arrival takes place on parking level B6 of the building. A portion of the parking floor is reserved as a waiting area for patients.








Just before making their way up to the vaccine site, patients get checked for their temperature and hands are sanitised. 
They then make their way up to the lifts that lead to the ground and first floors. These floors are dedicated to administering the vaccine. Each lift is sanitised before patients go in, and only four people are allowed in a lift at one time.

*The next step is the patient registration process.*
There are two registration sections with each reserved for either the vaccination site on the ground floor or the one directly above. Then patients wait at another designated area, just before they get their Covid-19 vaccine.

The building's air circulation system was bolstered with the help of air conditioning engineers, Discovery says, with high-efficiency filters and more rapid replacement of air.

*Then, they finally get their jab.*
The Covid-19 vaccines are administered out of 30 cubicles which are spread equally between the ground floor and the first floor. 






Each booth keeps a cooler box that has the Pfizer vaccine vials in fridge-like storage. 






The Pfizer vaccine is kept at temperatures between -70°C to -80°C for long term storage. Facilities for the -70°C to -80°C refrigeration not on the site. The vaccine can be kept at -20° for two weeks and -2°C to 8°C for a further 30 days, all of which is being managed on site. 

A strict temperature monitoring is adhered to, its system is linked to a mobile app that alerts the pharmacists and the clinical oversight managers and communicates for instances such as loadshedding and other factors that have the potential to interrupt the cold chain, Discovery says.

There is a six-hour window, and the building has emergency power generation.

Each vial has a total of six doses in it and Discovery uses up about 400 a day which translates to a daily average of 2,400 jabs administered.

At least four to five day's vaccine stock is kept on hand.

0.3 ml of the vaccine is drawn out of the vial.

After receiving the vaccine, the patient is sent to the observation area.

Before leaving, every patient is required to be observed for 15 minutes, however, patients who demonstrate particular risks get observed for an extended period for 30 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Wow! Sounds very well-organised! I'm waiting for my call-up...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*The Tokyo Olympics could create a new coronavirus strain if games go on this summer, top doctor says*
Sinéad Baker , Business Insider US
May 27, 2021, 09:56 PM


*The head of the Japan Doctors Union said the Olympics could create a new coronavirus strain.*
*"All of the different mutant strains of the virus which exist in different places will be concentrated," he said.*
*The event's organisers pledge that the event will be safe amid multiple calls for it to be canceled.*
*For more stories go to **www.BusinessInsider.co.za**.*

The head of a Japanese doctors' union has warned that this summer's Tokyo Games could create a new coronavirus strain if the games go ahead.

Naoto Ueyama of the Japan Doctors Union told a news conference on Thursday, according to Reuters: "All of the different mutant strains of the virus which exist in different places will be concentrated and gathering here in Tokyo. We cannot deny the possibility of even a new strain of the virus potentially emerging."

He continued: "If such a situation were to arise, it could even mean a Tokyo Olympic strain of the virus being named in this way, which would be a huge tragedy and something which would be the target of criticism, even for 100 years."

When the coronavirus runs rampant in an area, new strains - or variants that behave differently from previous ones - are more likely to be created, as Insider's Aylin Woodward reported. And the more people a virus infects, the more chances it has to mutate into a new variant..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Here’s how SA’s vaccine algorithm works – and location is more important than age*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...prioritise-within-the-sixty-plus-group-2021-5
27 May 2021


South Africa's EVDS system decides who gets vaccinated when and where – although walk-ins are being served.
Other than healthcare workers, only people older than 60 can currently get vaccine slots.
But age does not determine priority, it is just a precondition for getting in the queue.
Your proximity to a vaccination centre is more important than how old you are in the algorithm that determines when you get an SMS invitation.
Then the date and time you registered comes into play – and whether you are a member of a medical aid.
There is no prospect of being able to select a date and vaccine location convenient for you, ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Hooked said:


>



So you walk in healthy and leave in a wheelchair!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*Facebook will no longer remove posts claiming Covid is 'man-made,' as Biden calls for a new report into the virus' origins*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/facebook-man-made-covid-19-virus-origin-wuhan-china-biden-2021-5
27 May 2021

"...In February, the tech giant said it would take down "debunked" claims that COVID-19 was created by people, but it has reversed its policy amid renewed interest in the virus' origins from scientists and politicians.

"In light of ongoing investigations into the origin of COVID-19 and in consultation with public health experts, we will no longer remove the claim that COVID-19 is man-made from our apps," a Facebook spokesperson told Insider in an emailed statement..."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Looks like South Africa’s vaccine queue jumpers will get away with it*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/vaccine-queue-jumpers-are-not-likely-to-be-caught-2021-5
28 MaY 2021

"Some South Africans have jumped the queue to get their first dose of the Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine well before they were due, under a system that prioritised first healthcare workers, then people over the age of 60.

And it looks like they are going to get away with it.

Some of the queue-jumpers lied, saying they were healthcare workers with potential front-line exposure to the coronavirus. Some exploited loopholes in the sprawling Electronic Vaccination Data System (EVDS), bypassing an ID-number check supposed to ensure those registering are at least 60 years old.

The scale of the problem was such that registration for healthcare workers was halted this week, until a more secure method could be created to queue them up for inoculation.

But what is done is done, says Nicholas Crisp, the deputy director general in the department of health responsible for the EVDS. If asked for an audit to identify queue jumpers, his unit "wouldn't be able to provide data that is useful in that," he told Business Insider South Africa this week. "It is not technically possible."

With the start of the second phase of the vaccination effort, a broad appeal was made to those healthcare workers who had not yet been vaccinated in the Sisonke J&J trial – and to people who would not normally be considered health staff as such. Traditional healers, undertakers, and others in the broader healths sector were encourage to register for their vaccine shots. So were support staff in hospitals and elsewhere in the health sector, from receptionists in GP offices to cleaners at hospitals.

These "non-professional health workers" have no registration with a professional body, and there is no way to tell who may genuinely work with the public in a healthcare setting, says Crisp.

If, say, an optometrist claimed a family member as a staffer in order to get them vaccinated, "how am I going to know that person doesn't work with the public in that practice?" asks Crisp. "How am I going to prove it?"

Non-governmental groups called for a full audit of vaccines delivered after it emerged that elite athletes were put at the front o the queue for one-dose J&J shots.

Even if that were technically possible, there is no sign of political will for such an exercise, and the outcome would likely be purely statistical anyway; it is not clear that any form of criminal or civil censure exists to use against queue-jumpers, and strict medical privacy rules mean they can not even be named and shamed.

What may happen, though, is that a fast rollout of vaccines to those who want them will relieve concerns about who is where in the queue.

"Time is a great healer," says Crisp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

It was there all the time!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

My wife just started to watch the Hobbit trilogy and has Lord of the Rings lined up! For some reason the films don't appeal to me even though i thoroughly enjoyed reading the books years ago!

J.R.R. Tolkien, in full John Ronald Reuel Tolkien, (born January 3, 1892, Bloemfontein, South Africa—died September 2, 1973, Bournemouth, Hampshire, England), English writer and scholar who achieved fame with his children’s book _The Hobbit_ (1937) and his richly inventive epic fantasy _The Lord of the Rings_ (1954–55).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> My wife just started to watch the Hobbit trilogy and has Lord of the Rings lined up! For some reason the films don't appeal to me even though i thoroughly enjoyed reading the books years ago!
> 
> J.R.R. Tolkien, in full John Ronald Reuel Tolkien, (born January 3, 1892, Bloemfontein, South Africa—died September 2, 1973, Bournemouth, Hampshire, England), English writer and scholar who achieved fame with his children’s book _The Hobbit_ (1937) and his richly inventive epic fantasy _The Lord of the Rings_ (1954–55).



The Hobbit movies should never have happened. There is so much added to make it 3 movies that half of it doesn't make sense. But the LOTR movies are legend. I would definitely recommend giving it a watch if you read the book. Even better if you can get hold of the extended versions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> The Hobbit movies should never have happened. There is so much added to make it 3 movies that half of it doesn't make sense. But the LOTR movies are legend. I would definitely recommend giving it a watch if you read the book. Even better if you can get hold of the extended versions.


She has both box sets not sure if the LOTR is the extended versions!


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> She has both box sets not sure if the LOTR is the extended versions!



It will say on the box. It's like 40-60 minutes extra per movie. And its the closest they can get to recreate the book in visual format. 
Except for that they left out Tom Bombadil. Thats the only flaw I have with the movies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> It will say on the box. It's like 40-60 minutes extra per movie. And its the closest they can get to recreate the book in visual format.
> Except for that they left out Tom Bombadil. Thats the only flaw I have with the movies.


It doesn't appear to be extended version!


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> It doesn't appear to be extended version!



Still worth a watch. Just going to miss out on The Mouth of Sauron and a few bits inbetween.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Still worth a watch. Just going to miss out on The Mouth of Sauron and a few bits inbetween.


Absolutely worth a watch. I love them, they’re so well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Comedy of errors in Argentine TV Shakespeare mix-up*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-57287764
29 May 2021

"One man in his time really does play many parts, it seems, according to an Argentine newsreader who mixed up the author William Shakespeare with the first man to receive a Pfizer jab.

Canal 26 presenter Noelia Novillo announced that "one of the most important writers in the English language - for me the master" had died.

In fact it was his namesake, William "Bill" Shakespeare, 81, who died in a hospital in England earlier this week.

Shakespeare "The Bard" died in 1616.

However, that was news to Novillo who told her audience on Thursday: "We've got news that has stunned all of us given the greatness of this man. We're talking about William Shakespeare and his death. We'll let you know how and why it happened."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

*What we know so far about Covid-19 immunity -- and what it means for vaccine boosters*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/05/28/health/covid-19-immunity-booster-shots-wellness/index.html
28 May 2021

"When a person has "immunity," in general, that means they have protection against a disease. Active immunity can be acquired either through vaccination or infection. Your immune system develops antibodies either induced by the vaccination or in response to the infection -- and either immune response can maintain a "memory." …

And even if someone recovered from a previous infection and has a natural immunity, vaccinations can help give their immune memory a boost …

Two new studies this week add to the growing body of evidence that suggests natural immunity to the coronavirus after someone recovers from Covid-19 can be long lasting -- possibly at least a year. But that doesn't mean they shouldn't get vaccinated. It also doesn't mean immunity will last forever.

One study, published in the journal Nature on Monday, found that immune cells in the bone marrow of people who were infected with coronavirus have a "memory" of the infection that can be long-lived.

The other research, published in the journal EClinicalMedicine on Monday, found that Covid-19 antibodies remained detectable some 10 months after infection among people who had recovered.

Bone marrow cells may maintain a memory of Covid-19 for at least 11 months after someone is infected. These cells are an "essential" source of protective antibodies, according to the new study published in Nature.

Researchers from Washington University in St. Louis examined blood samples from 77 people previously infected with SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes Covid-19. The researchers found an initial decrease in the presence of Covid-19 antibodies after infection, but between four and 11 months the decline slowed …

As many as 9 in 10 people infected with the coronavirus develop natural immunity against the virus that is "sustained with little decay" up to 10 months after their initial infection, suggests the EClinicalMedicine study, conducted by researchers at the national clinical laboratory Labcorp.

The researchers found that about 90% recovered Covid-19 patients tested in the study had detectable antibodies by 21 days following infection -- and antibody rates remained around 90%, given some variability, up to 300 days... "

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*22-year-old becomes America’s first vaccine incentive millionaire*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/wa...ank-call-00fcf1ac-f88e-5627-a1c6-2615e96754c0
29 May 2021

"At first, Abbigail Bugenske thought it was a joke - maybe even a scam. A man had called from a number she didn't recognise and introduced himself as Mike DeWine, governor of Ohio.

"I thought it was a prank call," Bugenske told The Washington Post on Thursday, one day after her phone lit up and her life changed. "To make it even crazier, he said I had won a million dollars, so I definitely thought it was a prank call."

Turns out, he was serious: The caller was indeed DeWine, and Bugenske was one of the first winners of the state's Vax-a-Million lottery, a plan devised to drum up more interest in coronavirus vaccines.

"That was my very first notification that I was about to be a millionaire," said Bugenske, a 22-year-old resident of Silverton, near Cincinnati.

The lottery, one of a slew of vaccine incentive programmes in cities and states across the country, also awarded on Wednesday a full-ride scholarship for an Ohio public university to eighth-grader Joseph Costello. In all, the program will dole out $1 million prizes to five vaccinated adults and scholarships to five vaccinated teenagers..."

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*Primary school pupils to return to class daily from 26 July*
https://www.enca.com/news/primary-school-pupils-to-return-to-class-daily-from-26-july
28 May 2021

"Basic Education Minister Angie Motshekga has gazetted that from 26 July primary school pupils must return to school daily. This includes pupils from special education needs schools.

And that means school attendance will be determined by the direction the pandemic is taking in the district municipality and country..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.businessinsider.com/5-terrifying-times-pandemics-escaped-from-laboratories-2014-7?IR=T

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501

Hooked said:


> In fact it was his namesake, William "Bill" Shakespeare, 81, who died in a hospital in England earlier this week.


Wasn't he "the first man in the UK to receive a vaccine", sometime in December 2020?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*COVID-19 'has NO credible natural ancestor' and WAS created by Chinese scientists who then tried to cover their tracks with 'retro-engineering' to make it seem like it naturally arose from bats, explosive new study claims*
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-lab-tried-cover-tracks-new-study-claims.html
29 May 2021

An explosive new study claims researchers found 'unique fingerprints' in COVID-19 samples that they say could only have arisen from manipulation in a laboratory
DailyMail.com exclusively obtained the new 22-page paper authored by British Professor Angus Dalgleish and Norwegian scientist Dr. Birger Sørensen set to be published in the Quarterly Review of Biophysics Discovery
The study showed there's evidence to suggest Chinese scientists created the virus while working on a Gain of Function project in a Wuhan lab 
Gain of Function research, which was temporarily outlawed in the US, involves altering naturally-occurring viruses to make them more infectious in order to study their potential effects on humans 
According to the paper, Chinese scientists took a natural coronavirus 'backbone' found in Chinese cave bats and spliced onto it a new 'spike', turning it into the deadly and highly transmissible COVID-19
The researchers, who concluded that COVID-19 'has no credible natural ancestor', also believe scientists reverse-engineered versions of the virus to cover up their tracks
'We think that there have been retro-engineered viruses created,' Dalgleish told DailyMail.com. 'They've changed the virus, then tried to make out it was in a sequence years ago.'
The study also points to 'deliberate destruction, concealment or contamination of data' in Chinese labs and notes that 'scientists who wished to share their findings haven't been able to do so or have disappeared' 
Until recently, most experts had staunchly denied the origins of the virus were anything other than a natural infection leaping from animals to humans
Earlier this week, Dr. Anthony Fauci defended US funding of the Wuhan Institute of Virology, saying the $600,000 grant was not approved for Gain of Function research

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## alex1501

Hooked said:


> *COVID-19 'has NO credible natural ancestor' and WAS created by Chinese scientists who then tried to cover their tracks with 'retro-engineering' to make it seem like it naturally arose from bats, explosive new study claims*
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-lab-tried-cover-tracks-new-study-claims.html
> 29 May 2021
> 
> An explosive new study claims researchers found 'unique fingerprints' in COVID-19 samples that they say could only have arisen from manipulation in a laboratory
> DailyMail.com exclusively obtained the new 22-page paper authored by British Professor Angus Dalgleish and Norwegian scientist Dr. Birger Sørensen set to be published in the Quarterly Review of Biophysics Discovery
> The study showed there's evidence to suggest Chinese scientists created the virus while working on a Gain of Function project in a Wuhan lab
> Gain of Function research, which was temporarily outlawed in the US, involves altering naturally-occurring viruses to make them more infectious in order to study their potential effects on humans
> According to the paper, Chinese scientists took a natural coronavirus 'backbone' found in Chinese cave bats and spliced onto it a new 'spike', turning it into the deadly and highly transmissible COVID-19
> The researchers, who concluded that COVID-19 'has no credible natural ancestor', also believe scientists reverse-engineered versions of the virus to cover up their tracks
> 'We think that there have been retro-engineered viruses created,' Dalgleish told DailyMail.com. 'They've changed the virus, then tried to make out it was in a sequence years ago.'
> The study also points to 'deliberate destruction, concealment or contamination of data' in Chinese labs and notes that 'scientists who wished to share their findings haven't been able to do so or have disappeared'
> Until recently, most experts had staunchly denied the origins of the virus were anything other than a natural infection leaping from animals to humans
> Earlier this week, Dr. Anthony Fauci defended US funding of the Wuhan Institute of Virology, saying the $600,000 grant was not approved for Gain of Function research



No! That sounds like " the crazy conspiracy theory". Just ask @Adephi , he is an expert and knows everything about "conspiracy theorists" and "covidiots".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Vietnam detects new UK-Indian variant*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-57296803
30 May 2021

"... Vietnam has uncovered a new Covid-19 variant combining characteristics of the two existing variants first found in India and the UK," Mr Nguyen [Vietnam's Health Minister] told a government meeting, according to Reuters news agency.

Mr Nguyen said the new hybrid variant was more transmissible than previously known versions, especially in the air. He said it was discovered after running tests on newly-detected patients, online newspaper VnExpress reported.

He added that the genetic code of the virus would be made available soon..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*South Africans will be able to visit the Seychelles next week, after a 5-month ban*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/can-south-africans-travel-to-the-seychelles-2021-5
29 May 2021


The Seychelles is reopening to South African tourists on 1 June after being off limits for five months.
Travellers won't have to be vaccinated to access the island nation, but are still "strongly encouraged" to get the jab before arriving.
Visitors won't need to quarantine either but do need to complete a detailed Health Travel Authorisation (HTA) form before being allowed to fly.
Air Seychelles will resume direct flights to South Africa on 5 June.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Here we go..

*JUST IN | Ramaphosa to address the nation on stricter Covid-19 lockdown measures at 19:00*


https://www.news24.com/news24/south...-stricter-covid-19-lockdown-measures-20210530

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Here we go..
> 
> *JUST IN | Ramaphosa to address the nation on stricter Covid-19 lockdown measures at 19:00*
> 
> 
> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...-stricter-covid-19-lockdown-measures-20210530


I just saw. You called it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> I just saw. You called it.



And guess who is out of beers and whiskey..

Yip. This guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> And guess who is out of beers and whiskey..
> 
> Yip. This guy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

PA HET GEPRAAT...
*President Cyril Ramaphosa addresses the Nation*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Adephi 

what are your views on how extensive this third wave could get?
Do you think it will be worse than the 2nd wave?


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> Thanks @Adephi
> 
> what are your views on how extensive this third wave could get?
> Do you think it will be worse than the 2nd wave?



Nobody can accurately predict. But if one sums up what is going on it doesn't look good.

- severe Covid fatigue 
- 3 strains in the country
- a failed vaccination drive (although they are starting to pick up now)
- financially we are unable to go into a harder lockdown

There might be other points as well. But the point is this might just be the perfect Covid storm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Nobody can accurately predict. But if one sums up what is going on it doesn't look good.
> 
> - severe Covid fatigue
> - 3 strains in the country
> - a failed vaccination drive (although they are starting to pick up now)
> - financially we are unable to go into a harder lockdown
> 
> There might be other points as well. But the point is this might just be the perfect Covid storm.



3 *known* strains. I'm curious to see what the next few weeks digs up on that front.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> 3 *known* strains. I'm curious to see what the next few weeks digs up on that front.



I read about a new Vietnamese strain thats also being investigated.

Won't be a surprise if there are more strains here already.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Nobody can accurately predict. But if one sums up what is going on it doesn't look good.
> 
> - severe Covid fatigue
> - 3 strains in the country
> - a failed vaccination drive (although they are starting to pick up now)
> - financially we are unable to go into a harder lockdown
> 
> There might be other points as well. But the point is this might just be the perfect Covid storm.


I drive a lot for work in and around Durban and most of KZN and I can tell you that “mandatory wearing of masks” doesn’t exist. It’s like life as it was pre level 5 last year. It’s scary.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Nobody can accurately predict. But if one sums up what is going on it doesn't look good.
> 
> - severe Covid fatigue
> - 3 strains in the country
> - a failed vaccination drive (although they are starting to pick up now)
> - financially we are unable to go into a harder lockdown
> 
> There might be other points as well. But the point is this might just be the perfect Covid storm.



thanks @Adephi 
Makes a lot of sense what you saying

I guess we have to close the hatches and weather the storm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> I drive a lot for work in and around Durban and most of KZN and I can tell you that “mandatory wearing of masks” doesn’t exist. It’s like life as it was pre level 5 last year. It’s scary.



Last month the wife and I wanted to go see a band playing at a local popular venue. Luckily all the tickets were sold out. But I saw photos of the gig afterwards on FB. Packed to the rafters, no masks, no social distancing and I doubt there were any sanitisers.

The second wave was blamed on the matric rage parties. But this time round you don't have to look hard for superspreader events.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> I read about a new Vietnamese strain thats also being investigated.
> 
> Won't be a surprise if there are more strains here already.



It's the second confirmed recombination between two registered strains, which obviously paves the way for more mutations.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

So now we must be home one hour earlier at night. That helps ... how???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Hong Kong is offering vaccinated residents the chance to win a free R19 million apartment*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/hong-kong-vaccinations-free-million-dollar-apartment-2021-5
31 May 2021


A Hong Kong developer is offering up a $1.4 (R19.3 million) million apartment to a vaccinated resident in a random drawing.
The government is enlisting businesses to help encourage people to get vaccinated.
Hong Kong has a surplus of doses, with many people hesitant to get the jab.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Ho Chi Minh: Vietnam to test entire city amid new variant fears*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-57303306
31 May 2021

"... Overall, the country has registered just over 7,000 infections and 47 deaths, but the latest spike accounts for more than half of the total number of cases.

The latest outbreak in Ho Chi Minh City is centred around a Christian mission which had seen at least 125 positive cases, and accounts for most of the city's infections. Those living in the vicinity of the cluster have already been tested and are in lockdown.

Officials now plan to test the rest of Ho Chi Minh City's 13 million people.

At a testing rate of 100,000 per day, the effort would take authorities more than four months to complete..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DavyH

Paul33 said:


> I drive a lot for work in and around Durban and most of KZN and I can tell you that “mandatory wearing of masks” doesn’t exist. It’s like life as it was pre level 5 last year. It’s scary.



No different in Jhb. Sickening that people are not prepared to undergo a minor inconvenience to lessen a very real risk to themselves and, more importantly, others.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

DavyH said:


> No different in Jhb. Sickening that people are not prepared to undergo a minor inconvenience to lessen a very real risk to themselves and, more importantly, others.



My town is different. One* never* sees anyone without a mask, unless they're walking their dogs or on the beach.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

DavyH said:


> No different in Jhb. Sickening that people are not prepared to undergo a minor inconvenience to lessen a very real risk to themselves and, more importantly, others.


I just stopped at service station up the north coast of KZN and 2 guys walked into the bathroom no mask at all let alone around their necks and I saw 3 people in the shop with no mask on. I just left. I’m not putting myself in danger because people are stupid and establishment owners aren’t saying anything to them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

I just received an invitation to go camping with a group that used to regularly GTG and do a bit of 4x4 and camping. I know they will party around the fire, I know they will socialize without masks. I told them no thanks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Stranger

Got my call up today. 24 hours notice ... go to this place at this time. Take ref and ID.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> I just received an invitation to go camping with a group that used to regularly GTG and do a bit of 4x4 and camping. I know they will party around the fire, I know they will socialize without masks. I told them no thanks.



Someone I know went to a party a while back and the smokers were keen on trying her mod. So the mod was passed around . And these people are not wild youngsters. They're supposedly mature, intelligent adults. I simply can't understand it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> Got my call up today. 24 hours notice ... go to this place at this time. Take ref and ID.



Only 24 hours notice? Whew!!


----------



## Hooked

We received notification from Neighbourhood Watch that a vaccination site here in Yzer will be live during the first week of July. I'm really surprised. I assumed that vacc sites would only be in main cities. 

I've registered with Discovery as well, but it will be convenient for me to go here. Yeah!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Covid-19 variant formerly known as ’the South African variant’ will now be called Beta*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/co...led-beta-ab5c6ead-be91-492a-9080-fb3ef32f1763
1 June 2021

"Geneva, Switzerland - Covid-19 variants are to be known by letters of the Greek alphabet to avoid stigmatising nations where they were first detected, the World Health Organization announced Monday.

The new system applies to variants of concern -- the most troubling of which four are in circulation -- and the second-level variants of interest being tracked.

"They will not replace existing scientific names, but are aimed to help in public discussion," said Maria Van Kerkhove, the WHO's Covid-19 technical lead.

Under the new system, the variants of concern take on the following names: the hitherto so-called British variant B.1.1.7 becomes Alpha; the B.1.351 first discovered in South Africa becomes Beta, while the Brazilian P.1 becomes Gamma.

The so-called Indian variant B.1.617 is split into sub-lineages, of which the B.1.617.2 variant of concern becomes Delta.

The B.1.617.1 variant of interest is called Kappa.

Besides these names, there are two other scientific names in use for each mutation, while different geographic names have been used to describe the same variant.

For example, within Britain, what other countries have been referring to as the British variant is often called the Kent variant -- the county in southeast England where it was first discovered.

The lineage names such as B.1.1.7.2 will still continue to be used in scientific circles, for the mutation information that their name conveys.

"While they have their advantages, these scientific names can be difficult to say and recall, and are prone to misreporting," the WHO said in a statement..."

"As a result, people often resort to calling variants by the places where they are detected, which is stigmatising and discriminatory.

"To avoid this and to simplify public communications, WHO encourages national authorities, media outlets and others to adopt these new labels."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*KZN has one of the highest vaccination rates, stats show*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ats-show-816e585d-aedb-52df-8aa0-a43fb370d201
1 June 2021

"DURBAN - The KwaZulu-Natal province has one of the most successful Covid-19 vaccination rates nationally, according to regional government vaccine statistics.

A total of 163,415 people aged over 60 have been vaccinated in the province, KZN Department of Health spokesperson Ntokozo Maphisa told African News Agency (ANA) on Monday.

A total of 223,884 (1.94%) citizens have already been vaccinated, according to the latest Electronic Vaccine Data System (EVDS) report.

Of the 15.5 million citizens in the Gauteng province, 231,737 (1.49%) individuals have been vaccinated, but since it has a larger population than KZN (11.5 million), the rate of vaccination is lower.

The Western Cape has a population of around 6.7 million, of which 130,332 (1.94%) have received a vaccine, according to the Western Cape’s spokesperson for health, Nomawethu Sbukwana.

The Eastern Cape has vaccinated around 1.5% (103,622) of its population..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## DavyH

https://ewn.co.za/2021/05/31/world-...out-50-of-smokers-at-risk-of-dying-from-covid

Could an organisation be any more disingenuous?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

DavyH said:


> https://ewn.co.za/2021/05/31/world-...out-50-of-smokers-at-risk-of-dying-from-covid
> 
> Could an organisation be any more disingenuous?


At least they include pearls of wisdom like “Electronic cigarettes are not effective in helping smokers quit for good. Many smokers who try to quit via e-cigarettes end up being smokers of both” and they studies had been conducted but ecigs don’t help people quit. Rather take over the counter medication to assist you to quit.

The bullshit flows so freely from some people it’s quite impressive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> At least they include pearls of wisdom like “Electronic cigarettes are not effective in helping smokers quit for good. Many smokers who try to quit via e-cigarettes end up being smokers of both” and they studies had been conducted but ecigs don’t help people quit. Rather take over the counter medication to assist you to quit.
> 
> The bullshit flows so freely from some people it’s quite impressive.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*Covid map: Coronavirus cases, deaths, vaccinations by country*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-51235105
1 June 2021







Source: Johns Hopkins University, national public health agencies
Figures last updated 1 June 2021, 09:03 BST

_[Go to the article and you will be able to hover over a circle to see how many cases there are]
[There are also tables of deaths etc.]_

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Stranger

OK, I am now jabbed, but totally overwhelmed. I never realised there was so many over 60's and that they were so violent, they will literally push you out of that chair. They also practice social distancing by farting if you get too close. They also secretly train in walking stick Kung Fu, my shins are a mess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*China's Sinovac vaccine gets WHO emergency approval*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-57322504
2 June 2021

"The World Health Organization (WHO) has approved China's Sinovac Covid vaccine for emergency use.

The WHO said it prevented symptomatic disease in 51% of those vaccinated and prevented severe symptoms and hospitalisation in 100% of samples.

Some evidence and data gaps are still lacking though, according to WHO experts.

It is the second Chinese vaccine to receive the green light from the WHO, after Sinopharm.

The approval opens the door for the jab to be used in the Covax programme, which aims to ensure fair access to vaccines.

The vaccine, which has already been used in several countries, has been recommended for over 18s, with a second dose two to four weeks later.

The emergency approval means the vaccine "meets international standards for safety, efficacy and manufacturing", the WHO said.

A study in a Brazilian city saw a 95% drop in Covid deaths after it vaccinated almost all of its adults with Sinovac.

Serrana, in the Southeastern Brazilian state of Sao Paulo, is home to 45,000 residents. Once 75% of its population was vaccinated, the number of cases and hospitalisations fell, according to the study..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Netherlands finally ends SA flight ban – and shortens quarantine to 5 days with a negative test*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/netherlands-ends-south-african-travel-and-flight-ban-2021-6
1 June 2021


The Netherlands has announced that flights from South Africa will be allowed to resume, with travel exemptions offered to non-EU residents.
Although most South Africans still won't be able to enter the Netherlands due to an ongoing EU ban, students, key workers, and those with compelling family reasons will be allowed to travel.
Permitted travellers will be subjected to a shorter quarantine period if they test negative for Covid-19 on day five of their self-isolation.
South African passengers can now also transit through Amsterdam Airport Schiphol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## alex1501

Stranger said:


> OK, I am now jabbed, but totally overwhelmed. I never realised there was so many over 60's and that they were so violent, they will literally push you out of that chair. They also practice social distancing by farting if you get too close. They also secretly train in walking stick Kung Fu, my shins are a mess.
> View attachment 231216



Always knew they are dangerous, but this brings a whole new meaning to it.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> OK, I am now jabbed, but totally overwhelmed. I never realised there was so many over 60's and that they were so violent, they will literally push you out of that chair. They also practice social distancing by farting if you get too close. They also secretly train in walking stick Kung Fu, my shins are a mess.
> View attachment 231216



yoh !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*Oxygen suppliers are ready for third wave*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/oxygen-suppliers-are-ready-for-third-wave
2 June 2021

"A member of the COVID-19 ministerial advisory committee, Professor Ian Sanne, expressed confidence in the adequacy of oxygen production by saying: “SA has an oxygen production capacity approximately eight times the rate at which oxygen is used in winter months without Covid-19. This amount will be sufficient to support hospitals that may face a rapid increase in patients in the third wave.”

The head of the Western Cape Health Department, Dr. Keith Cloete, echoed the readiness of the healthcare system when he expressed that: “We have a whole lot of trigger systems in place. We have sufficient capacity. We’ve got the timing. We know exactly when to trigger, how to bring deaths online, how to prepare for the oxygen, how quick to prepare for cases as they increase so the province is ready to respond..."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fbb1964

Interesting flyer I noticed on the window of our local take away food shop yesterday..

https://policeforfreedom.org/

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Israel offers a glimpse of herd immunity – with 80% of adults vaccinated, cases drop to 15 per day*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/israel-vaccinated-most-adults-covid-herd-immunity-2021-6
2 June 2021


Israel lifted some of its last Covid-19 restrictions on Tuesday as new cases declined to 15 per day.
Some experts think Israel has reached herd immunity by vaccinating 80% of adults.
But international travelers could still bring the virus in, despite Israel's tight travel restrictions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO

_DO WE NEED TO WORRY ? IS China secretly trying to eliminate humanity ..._
A 41-year-old man in China has been confirmed as the first human case of the H10N3 strain of bird flu.

The man, a resident of the city of Zhenjiang, was hospitalised on April 28 and diagnosed with bird flu on May 28. He is now stable and ready to be discharged.

The risk of large-scale spread is low, according to the government. No other cases of human infection have been found among his close contacts, or reported globally, the National Health Commission (NHC) said.

“This infection is an accidental cross-species transmission. The risk of large-scale transmission is low,” it said in a statement.
https://www.standard.co.uk/news/world/china-first-human-case-bird-flu-h10n3-b938334.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

*Former MI6 head says any potential Covid lab leak evidence has likely been destroyed*
https://www.standard.co.uk/news/wor...-evidence-likely-destroyed-china-b938526.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> _DO WE NEED TO WORRY ? IS China secretly trying to eliminate humanity ..._
> A 41-year-old man in China has been confirmed as the first human case of the H10N3 strain of bird flu.
> 
> The man, a resident of the city of Zhenjiang, was hospitalised on April 28 and diagnosed with bird flu on May 28. He is now stable and ready to be discharged.
> 
> The risk of large-scale spread is low, according to the government. No other cases of human infection have been found among his close contacts, or reported globally, the National Health Commission (NHC) said.
> 
> “This infection is an accidental cross-species transmission. The risk of large-scale transmission is low,” it said in a statement.
> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/world/china-first-human-case-bird-flu-h10n3-b938334.html



https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-56140270 Russia found H5N8 earlier this year, it's going to happen eventually, hold thumbs for the universal flu vaccine.

Talking of which my dad got his jab, and I'm standing by with my aligator trap, non-lethal ofcourse so I can keep him intact for the 5G reception.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Here we go again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

*Clicks will prioritise far-flung sites as it targets 40 to 50 new vaccine centres a week*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...target-more-isolated-communities-first-2021-6
3 June 2021


Clicks will prioritise its pharmacies in places without access to other vaccine sites as it adds new centres dispensing Covid-19 shots.
The company says half of SA's population lives within 6km of one of its pharmacies.
It aims to activate 40 to 50 new vaccine sites per week, for a total of just over 600.
At that point it will be able to inject more than 30,000 people per day.
Just how many vaccine sites SA currently has, and where they are, is not public information.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Seychelles does an abrupt U-turn – bans South African travellers one day after reopening*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/can-south-africans-travel-to-the-seychelles-2021-5
3 June 2021


South African travellers were due to be welcomed back to the Seychelles on Tuesday, after being banned from the islands for most of the year.
But on the same day that the Seychelles “reopened” to tourists, it issued an updated travel advisory which banned South Africans from 2 June onwards.
This swift reversal has led Air Seychelles, which had already taken bookings for flights from Johannesburg’s OR Tambo in the first week of June, to cancel its return to South Africa.
South African ticket holders can exchange their cancelled flights for travel at a future date, request a refund or request to be transferred to the Maldives, instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Resistance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 231421


It's also better , the chair would just end up missing anyways

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

I found out today why Yzer is going to have a vaccination site. Apparently the ACVV (Algemene Christelike Vroue Vereniging) sent a questionnaire to its members, asking who was interested - and received a huge response. They then passed that information to the government and offered to host the site at the ACVV Centre. The government would not allow that, but agreed to set up a site in the Community Hall. 

Just shows what the power of the people can do!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*Here is the list of SA's 465 active vaccine sites – and 15% are in Cape Town*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/v...south-africa-remains-badly-out-of-date-2021-6
4 June 2021


The official list of South Africa's active vaccine sites has been updated, for the first time since mid May.
The department of health was previously unable to say why it could not provide a list of the locations where Covid-19 vaccines are being dispensed.
The list shows that 15% of all active sites fall within the limits of the City of Cape Town.
Just about 40% of the sites are in six big cities.
The Northern Cape, Free State, and North West all still have fewer than 20 active sites, three weeks into Phase 2 of the vaccine rollout.
As of Friday, South Africa has 465 active sites where Covid-19 shots are being dispensed, a freshly-updated formal government list shows – heavily concentrated in South Africa's biggest cities.

Of the total, 15% of all sites are in Cape Town, with a count of 71 within its city limits. The second biggest set is in Johannesburg, which has 42 listed, making up 9% of the national total.

Between them, SA's biggest cities account for roughly half all the active sites, with another:

29 in eThekwini
26 in Tshwane
21 in Ekurhuleni
for a total of 196, or 41% of the national count.

On a provincial level, KwaZulu-Natal has the largest number of vaccine sites – nearly a quarter of the national total – at 115. The next biggest provincial count is 110 for Gauteng, and the Western Cape comes in third at 106.

Three weeks into Phase 2 of the rollout, three provinces remain at fewer than 20 active sites: the Northern Cape with 4, the Free State with 16, and North West with 19.

In other provinces the number of sites are:

23 in Mpumalanga
35 in the Eastern Cape
37 in Limpopo
Exactly where sites are located is critical for the over-60s currently eligible to receive vaccines. Invitations to automatically booked slots on the Electronic Vaccination Data System (EVDS) depend on having a vaccine site within 10km of your registered address in urban areas, and within 30km in rural areas.

Those willing and able to travel further afield for a booked jab could, in theory, alter their address details on the EVDS to fall in such a catchment area – if they knew where vaccines were being administered.

With some sites accepting over-60 walk-ins without appointments some of the time – at least for now – many people have sought a comprehensive list of vaccine sites to plan a day of shopping for such an unscheduled vaccine.

A total of 3,300 vaccine sites are due to be operational at the height of the vaccine rollout.

The list of active sites remained badly out of date for a week after cabinet published a post-meeting statement linking to the official list. It was subsequently updated without fanfare.

According to the department of health, the number of sites being brought online must be tightly controlled because of a shortage of doses, even though shipments from Pfizer significantly exceed the current rate of rollout, and that before what is thought to be the now-imminent release of a big batch of J&J vaccines.

*See the full official list of SA's active Covid-19 vaccine sites at the SACoronavirus website.*
Here is the list of sites as of early Friday afternoon, in alphabetical order:

1 Discovery Place

Ackermans Pharmacy
Addington Hospital
Adelaide Hospital
Adriaanse Clinic
Alan Blyth Hospital
Albert Nzula District Hospital
Albertinia Clinic
Alexandra CHC
Alma Mobile 1
Altrek Sports Ground Alexandra Eastbank
Amanzimtoti Clinic
Atteridgeville Clinic
Bafokeng CHC
Beaconvale Frail Care Centre
Beaufort West Hospital
Bedford Hospital
Bekkersdal West CHC
Benedictine Hospital
Benedictine Mobile 1
Benedictine Mobile 3
Berario Clinic
Bergville Clinic
Bertha Gxowa Hospital
Bethal Hospital
Bethesda Hospital
Bheki Mlangeni District Hospital
Bishop Lavis CDC
Boitumelo Hospital
Boksburg Civic Centre Clinic
Boksburg Civic Hall
Bongani Hospital
Bophelong (Petrusburg) CHC
Bophelong Clinic Region A
Bothasig CDC
Botshabelo Hospital
Brackenfell Clinic
Bredasdorp Clinic
Brits Hospital
Brooklyn Chest Hospital
Butterworth Hospital
Caledon Hospital
Carletonville Central Clinic
Carletonville Hospital
Carolina Hospital
Cathcart Hospital
Catherine Booth Hospital
Cato Manor CHC
Central CHC (Sandford)
Ceres Hospital
Ceza Hospital
Charles Johnson Memorial Hospital
Charlotte Maxeke Hospital
Chiawelo CHC
Chris Hani Baragwanath Hospital
Christ the King Hospital
Church of Scotland Hospital
Citrusdal Clinic
Clairwood Hospital
Clicks La Lucia Pharmacy
Clicks Pharmacy Aliwal North
Clicks Pharmacy Beacon Bay
Clicks Pharmacy Blue Route
Clicks Pharmacy Broadacres
Clicks Pharmacy BT Ngebs Mall
Clicks Pharmacy Chatsworth
Clicks Pharmacy Constantia
Clicks Pharmacy Dundee
Clicks Pharmacy Eastgate
Clicks Pharmacy Edgemead
Clicks Pharmacy Gateway
Clicks Pharmacy Graaff-Reinet
Clicks Pharmacy Hayfields
Clicks Pharmacy Kokstad
Clicks Pharmacy Menlyn Retail Park
Clicks Pharmacy Paarl Mall
Clicks Pharmacy Polokwane 2
Clicks Pharmacy Potchefstroom
Clicks Pharmacy Sunninghill
Clicks Pharmacy The Bluff
Clicks Pharmacy Tygervalley
Clicks Pharmacy Vincent Park
Clicks Pharmacy Vryburg
Clicks Pharmacy Westcoast Village
Clicks Pharmacy Woodlands
Clinix Botshelong-Empilweni Private Hospital
Clinix Dr SK Matseke Memorial Hospital
Clinix Naledi-Nkanyezi Private Hospital
Clinix Solomon Stix Morewa Memorial Hospital
Cloete Joubert (Barkly East) Hospital
Cloetesville CDC
Crossroads CDC
Dannhauser CHC
Daveyton Main CDC
Delft CHC
Diamond (Diamand) Hospital
Diamond Pavilion Clicks Pharmacy
Diepkloof Prov Clinic
Dihlabeng Hospital
Dilokong Hospital
Dis-Chem Bayside Mall Pharmacy
Dis-Chem Centurion Pharmacy
Dis-Chem East Rand Pharmacy
Dis-Chem Fourways Mall Pharmacy
Dis-Chem Hemmingways Pharmacy
Dis-Chem Jabulani Mall Pharmacy
Dis-Chem Mall of Africa Pharmacy
Dis-Chem Mall of the South Pharmacy
Dis-Chem Parow Centre Pharmacy
Discoverers CHC
District Six CDC
Dlangezwa Clinic
Donald Fraser Hospital
Dondotha Clinic
Doornpoort Clinic
DP Marais TB Hospital
Dr Abdurahman CDC
Dr CN Phatudi Hospital
Dr JS Moroka Hospital
Dr Yusuf Dadoo Hospital
Du Noon CHC
Duduza Clinic
Dundee Hospital
Durbanville CDC
East Boom CHC
East Griqualand and Usher Memorial Hospital
East Park Pharmacy
Edendale Hospital
Edgedale Old Age Home
eDumbe CHC
Eersterust CHC
Ekhombe Hospital
Elsies River CHC
Embhuleni Hospital
Ennerdale Civic
Ermelo Hospital
Esangweni CHC
Eshowe Hospital
Esidimeni Recovery Centre NPC - Randfontein
Estcourt Hospital
Evander Hospital
False Bay Hospital
Fezi Ngumbentombi Hospital
FF Ribeiro Clinic
FH Odendaal (Nylstroom) Hospital
Fort England Hospital
Frontier Hospital
Gamalakhe CHC
General de la Rey Hospital
General Justice Gizenga Mpanza Hospital
George Hospital
George Masebe Hospital
GJ Crooke's Hospital
Glenanda Clinic
Goodwood CDC
Grabouw CHC
Grey's Hospital
Greytown Hospital
Groblersdal Hospital
Groote Schuur Hospital
Guguletu CHC
Guguletu Clinic
Gustrouw CDC
HA Grove Hospital
Hanover Park CHC
Harry Comay TB Hospital
Heideveld CDC
Helderberg Hospital
Helene Franz Hospital
Hermanus CDC
Hewu Hospital
Hillbrow CHC
Hillcrest Hospital
Hlabisa Hospital
Hlengisizwe CHC
Hope Street Oral Health Service
Howick Clinic
Imbalenhle CHC
Impala Pharmacy
Inzame Zabantu CDC
Itireleng CHC
Itshelejuba Hospital
Jabulane Dumane CHC
Jack Hindon Clinic
Jane Furse Hospital
Job Shimankana Tabane Hospital
Joe Morolong Memorial Hospital
Johan Heyns CHC
Jouberton CHC
Joy Clinic
Karl Bremer Hospital
Katleho Hospital
Kayamandi Clinic
Kekana Gardens Clinic
Kempton Park Civic Centre Clinic
Kempton Park Civic Hall
Kensington CDC
Kgapane Hospital
Khayelitsha (Site B) CHC
Khayelitsha Hospital
Kibler Park Clinic
King Edward VIII Hospital
Kirkwood Correctional Centre
Kleinvlei CDC
Klerksdorp-Tshepong Tertiary Hospital
Knysna Hospital
Kraaifontein CHC
Krugersdorp Central Clinic
KT Motubatse Clinic
Kuruman Hospital
Kuyasa CDC
KwaDabeka CHC
KwaMagwaza Hospital
KwaMashu Poly CHC
KwaMsane Clinic
KwaNokuthula CDC
Lady Michaelis CDC
Ladysmith Hospital
Lamberts Bay Clinic
Lancers Road Clinic
Laudium CHC
Lebowakgomo Hospital
Lenasia Clinic
Lenmed Howick Hospital
Lentegeur Hospital
Leratong Hospital
Levai Mbatha CHC
Life Cosmos Hospital
Life Empangeni Private Hospital
Life Entabeni Hospital
Life Flora Hospital
Life Hilton Private Hospital
Life Peglerae Hospital
Life St Dominic's Hospital
Life St George's Hospital
Life The Glynnwood Hospital
Life Wilgeheuwel Hospital
Life Wilgers Hospital
Lotus River CDC
Louis Trichardt Hospital
Luipaardsvlei Clinic
Macassar CDC
Maclear Hospital
Madadeni Hospital
Madiba Clinic
Madzikane kaZulu Memorial Hospital
Maguzu Clinic
Mahikeng Provincial Hospital
Malamulele Hospital
Malmesbury CDC
Mamre CDC
Manenberg Clinic
Mankweng Hospital
Maphutha L Malatjie Hospital
Mapulaneng Hospital
Maputa Clinic
Market Avenue Clinic
Matibidi Hospital
Matikwana Hospital
Matlala Hospital
Mayibuye Clinic
Mbongolwane Hospital
Meadowlands Zone 2 Prov Clinic
Mediclinic Bloemfontein Hospital
Mediclinic Cape Gate Hospital
Mediclinic Geneva Hospital
Mediclinic Milnerton Hospital
Mediclinic Panorama Hospital
Mediclinic Pietermaritzburg Hospital
Mediclinic Vergelegen Hospital
Medlin Apteek
Messina Hospital
Mfuleni CDC
Mgangeni Clinic
Michael Mapongwana CDC
Michael Maponya Prov Clinic
Middelburg Hospital
Midvaal CDC
Mitchells Plain CHC
Mitchells Plain Hospital
Mmametlhake Hospital
Mofolo CHC
Mohau Hospital
Mokopane Hospital
Momentum Metropolitan Vaccination Centre-Doringkloof
Montebello Hospital
Moses Kotane Hospital
Mosvold Hospital
Motherwell CHC
Mseleni Hospital
Mthatha General Hospital
Murchison Hospital
Murraysburg Clinic
N1 City Clicks Pharmacy
Nala Hospital
Napier Clinic
Ndwedwe CHC
Nellmapius Clinic
Nelson Mandela Academic Hospital
Netcare Garden City Hospital
Netcare Milpark Hospital
Netcare St Augustine's Hospital
New Somerset Hospital
Newcastle Hospital
Newtown A CHC
Ngwelezana Clinic
Ngwelezane Hospital
NHN Lenmed Health Ahmed Katrada Private Hospital
Nic Bodenstein Hospital
Niemeyer Memorial Hospital
Nkandla Hospital
Nkhensani Hospital
Nkonjeni Hospital
Nokuthela Ngwenya CHC
Nolungile CDC
Nomzamo CDC
Northdale Hospital
Nqamakwe CHC
Ntabamhlope Clinic
Ntuze Clinic
Nyanga CDC
Nyanga Clinic
Ocean View CDC
Orlando Prov Clinic
Osindisweni Hospital
Othobothini CHC
Oudtshoorn Hospital
P J Maree
Parkhurst Clinic
Pelonomi Hospital
Phedisong 1 Clinic
Phedisong 4 CHC
Philadelphia Hospital
Philemon Hall
Phillip Moyo CHC
Phola Park CHC
Pholela CHC
Phungashe Clinic
Pick 'n Pay Pharmacy Promenade
Pick N Pay Pharmacy - Ottery
Pick N Pay Pharmacy - Plattekloof
Piet Retief Hospital
pieVan Heerden Apteek - Old Farm
Piketberg Clinic
Pinelands Western EMS Station
Pinetown Clinic
Pinetown Offsite
Plettenberg Bay Clinic
Polokwane Hospital
Pomeroy CHC
Port Elizabeth Provincial Hospital
Port Shepstone Clinic
Port Shepstone Hospital
Porterville Clinic
Prince Mshiyeni Memorial Hospital
Queen Nandi Regional Hospital
Rabie Ridge Clinic
Randgate Clinic
RAS
Ratanda CDC
Ratlou CHC
Ravensmead CDC
Rayton Clinic
Reed Street CDC
Retreat CHC
Rietvlei Hospital
Riversdale Hospital
RK Khan Hospital
Rob Ferreira Hospital
Robert Mangaliso Sobukwe Hospital
Sabie Hospital
Sanlam Centre Pinetown Clicks Pharmacy
Scottsdene CDC
Script Savers Pharmacy Modimolle
Sebokeng Hospital
Sekororo Hospital
Settlers Hospital
Sharpeville CHC
Shelly Beach Clinic
Shongwe Hospital
Siloam Hospital
Simdlangentsha Mobile 1
Soshanguve Block JJ Clinic
Sparkport Musgrave Pharmacy
Sparkport Pharmacy
St Andrew's Hospital
St Apollinaris Hospital
St Lucy's Hospital
St Mary's Hospital (Mariannhill)
St Patrick's Hospital
St Rita's Hospital
Standerton Hospital
Stanford Clinic
Sterkfontein Hospital
Stonebridge Clinic
Stretford CHC
Sundays Valley (Kirkwood) Hospital
Sundumbili CHC
Suurman Clinic
Swartland Hospital
Symphony Way CDC
Tafelsig CDC
Tarlton Clinic
Tayler Bequest Hospital (Matatiele)
TC Newman CDC
Tembisa Hospital
Thabazimbi Hospital
Thelle Mogoerane Regional Hospital
Themba Hospital
Thoko Mngoma Clinic
Thusanong Hospital
Thuthukani Clinic
Tintswalo Hospital
Tobolsk Clinic
Tongaat CHC
Touws River Clinic
Townsend Park Hall
Tshilidzini Hospital
Turton CHC
Uitenhage Hospital
Umbonambi Clinic
Umgeni Waterfall Institute Hospital
Umkhontokayise Clinic
Umphumulo Hospital
Umzinto Clinic
Universitas (C) Hospital
Upington Clinic
Vaal Mall Clicks Pharmacy
Van Heerden (Lynriff) Apteek
Van Heerden Apteek En Medisyne Depot
Van Heerden Apteek Glenstantia
Van Heerden Apteek Lephalale
Van Heerden Apteek Sabie
Van Heerden Pharmacy - Thabazimbi
Van Heerden Pharmacy Bela Mall
Van Heerden Pharmacy Checkers - Nylstroom
Van Heerden Pharmacy Lyttelton
Van Heerden Pharmacy Nelspruit
Van Heerden Pharmacy Parkview
Van Heerden Pharmacy Phalaborwa
Van Heerden Pharmacy Sonpark
Van Heerden Pharmacy Tzaneen
Van Velden Memorial (Tzaneen) Hospital
Velddrif Clinic
Ventersdorp CHC
Victoria Hospital
Vredenburg Hospital
Vredendal Hospital
Vryheid Hospital
Walmer 14th Avenue Clinic
Watersmeet Clinic
Wentworth Gateway Hospital
West End CHC
Western Cape Rehabilitation Centre
Westvaal Hospital
Willowvale CHC
Winburg Hospital
Witbank Hospital
Witrand Psychiatric Hospital
Worcester CDC
Yeoville Clinic
Zeerust Hospital
Zithobeni Clinic
Zola CHC
Zuid Afrikaans Hospital


https://gameofglam.com/celebrities-...feCGeMwuazlrAe0uGCoVtuVUrZPgWH7Ne0bA60=&pcl=1

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

My parents got vaxxed today. 

A family in our complex tested positive and they decided this is enough waiting. Went from one site to another untill they found a site that does walk-ins. My dad is quite proud of himself, showing of the jab site and his card. Hope they go for second one.

Now I just need my wife to get a jab and we will be covered.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> My parents got vaxxed today.
> 
> A family in our complex tested positive and they decided this is enough waiting. Went from one site to another untill they found a site that does walk-ins. My dad is quite proud of himself, showing of the jab site and his card. Hope they go for second one.
> 
> Now I just need my wife to get a jab and we will be covered.


That’s good news. My mom wants to go but just had an eye op so has to wait 2 weeks unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Is the Second Shot Giving Young Men a Dangerous Heart Condition?*
An official Israeli report released Tuesday found a striking correlation between COVID-19 mRNA vaccinations and a spike in cases of a heart-inflammation condition in young males, which appears likely to lead the country to revisit its recommendation that children receive two doses of the vaccine.
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/202...nk-between-myocarditis-and-covid-vaccine.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> *Here is the list of SA's 465 active vaccine sites – and 15% are in Cape Town*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/v...south-africa-remains-badly-out-of-date-2021-6
> 4 June 2021
> 
> 
> The official list of South Africa's active vaccine sites has been updated, for the first time since mid May.
> The department of health was previously unable to say why it could not provide a list of the locations where Covid-19 vaccines are being dispensed.
> The list shows that 15% of all active sites fall within the limits of the City of Cape Town.
> Just about 40% of the sites are in six big cities.
> The Northern Cape, Free State, and North West all still have fewer than 20 active sites, three weeks into Phase 2 of the vaccine rollout.
> As of Friday, South Africa has 465 active sites where Covid-19 shots are being dispensed, a freshly-updated formal government list shows – heavily concentrated in South Africa's biggest cities.
> 
> Of the total, 15% of all sites are in Cape Town, with a count of 71 within its city limits. The second biggest set is in Johannesburg, which has 42 listed, making up 9% of the national total.
> 
> Between them, SA's biggest cities account for roughly half all the active sites, with another:
> 
> 29 in eThekwini
> 26 in Tshwane
> 21 in Ekurhuleni
> for a total of 196, or 41% of the national count.
> 
> On a provincial level, KwaZulu-Natal has the largest number of vaccine sites – nearly a quarter of the national total – at 115. The next biggest provincial count is 110 for Gauteng, and the Western Cape comes in third at 106.
> 
> Three weeks into Phase 2 of the rollout, three provinces remain at fewer than 20 active sites: the Northern Cape with 4, the Free State with 16, and North West with 19.
> 
> In other provinces the number of sites are:
> 
> 23 in Mpumalanga
> 35 in the Eastern Cape
> 37 in Limpopo
> Exactly where sites are located is critical for the over-60s currently eligible to receive vaccines. Invitations to automatically booked slots on the Electronic Vaccination Data System (EVDS) depend on having a vaccine site within 10km of your registered address in urban areas, and within 30km in rural areas.
> 
> Those willing and able to travel further afield for a booked jab could, in theory, alter their address details on the EVDS to fall in such a catchment area – if they knew where vaccines were being administered.
> 
> With some sites accepting over-60 walk-ins without appointments some of the time – at least for now – many people have sought a comprehensive list of vaccine sites to plan a day of shopping for such an unscheduled vaccine.
> 
> A total of 3,300 vaccine sites are due to be operational at the height of the vaccine rollout.
> 
> The list of active sites remained badly out of date for a week after cabinet published a post-meeting statement linking to the official list. It was subsequently updated without fanfare.
> 
> According to the department of health, the number of sites being brought online must be tightly controlled because of a shortage of doses, even though shipments from Pfizer significantly exceed the current rate of rollout, and that before what is thought to be the now-imminent release of a big batch of J&J vaccines.
> 
> *See the full official list of SA's active Covid-19 vaccine sites at the SACoronavirus website.*
> Here is the list of sites as of early Friday afternoon, in alphabetical order:
> 
> 1 Discovery Place
> 
> Ackermans Pharmacy
> Addington Hospital
> Adelaide Hospital
> Adriaanse Clinic
> Alan Blyth Hospital
> Albert Nzula District Hospital
> Albertinia Clinic
> Alexandra CHC
> Alma Mobile 1
> Altrek Sports Ground Alexandra Eastbank
> Amanzimtoti Clinic
> Atteridgeville Clinic
> Bafokeng CHC
> Beaconvale Frail Care Centre
> Beaufort West Hospital
> Bedford Hospital
> Bekkersdal West CHC
> Benedictine Hospital
> Benedictine Mobile 1
> Benedictine Mobile 3
> Berario Clinic
> Bergville Clinic
> Bertha Gxowa Hospital
> Bethal Hospital
> Bethesda Hospital
> Bheki Mlangeni District Hospital
> Bishop Lavis CDC
> Boitumelo Hospital
> Boksburg Civic Centre Clinic
> Boksburg Civic Hall
> Bongani Hospital
> Bophelong (Petrusburg) CHC
> Bophelong Clinic Region A
> Bothasig CDC
> Botshabelo Hospital
> Brackenfell Clinic
> Bredasdorp Clinic
> Brits Hospital
> Brooklyn Chest Hospital
> Butterworth Hospital
> Caledon Hospital
> Carletonville Central Clinic
> Carletonville Hospital
> Carolina Hospital
> Cathcart Hospital
> Catherine Booth Hospital
> Cato Manor CHC
> Central CHC (Sandford)
> Ceres Hospital
> Ceza Hospital
> Charles Johnson Memorial Hospital
> Charlotte Maxeke Hospital
> Chiawelo CHC
> Chris Hani Baragwanath Hospital
> Christ the King Hospital
> Church of Scotland Hospital
> Citrusdal Clinic
> Clairwood Hospital
> Clicks La Lucia Pharmacy
> Clicks Pharmacy Aliwal North
> Clicks Pharmacy Beacon Bay
> Clicks Pharmacy Blue Route
> Clicks Pharmacy Broadacres
> Clicks Pharmacy BT Ngebs Mall
> Clicks Pharmacy Chatsworth
> Clicks Pharmacy Constantia
> Clicks Pharmacy Dundee
> Clicks Pharmacy Eastgate
> Clicks Pharmacy Edgemead
> Clicks Pharmacy Gateway
> Clicks Pharmacy Graaff-Reinet
> Clicks Pharmacy Hayfields
> Clicks Pharmacy Kokstad
> Clicks Pharmacy Menlyn Retail Park
> Clicks Pharmacy Paarl Mall
> Clicks Pharmacy Polokwane 2
> Clicks Pharmacy Potchefstroom
> Clicks Pharmacy Sunninghill
> Clicks Pharmacy The Bluff
> Clicks Pharmacy Tygervalley
> Clicks Pharmacy Vincent Park
> Clicks Pharmacy Vryburg
> Clicks Pharmacy Westcoast Village
> Clicks Pharmacy Woodlands
> Clinix Botshelong-Empilweni Private Hospital
> Clinix Dr SK Matseke Memorial Hospital
> Clinix Naledi-Nkanyezi Private Hospital
> Clinix Solomon Stix Morewa Memorial Hospital
> Cloete Joubert (Barkly East) Hospital
> Cloetesville CDC
> Crossroads CDC
> Dannhauser CHC
> Daveyton Main CDC
> Delft CHC
> Diamond (Diamand) Hospital
> Diamond Pavilion Clicks Pharmacy
> Diepkloof Prov Clinic
> Dihlabeng Hospital
> Dilokong Hospital
> Dis-Chem Bayside Mall Pharmacy
> Dis-Chem Centurion Pharmacy
> Dis-Chem East Rand Pharmacy
> Dis-Chem Fourways Mall Pharmacy
> Dis-Chem Hemmingways Pharmacy
> Dis-Chem Jabulani Mall Pharmacy
> Dis-Chem Mall of Africa Pharmacy
> Dis-Chem Mall of the South Pharmacy
> Dis-Chem Parow Centre Pharmacy
> Discoverers CHC
> District Six CDC
> Dlangezwa Clinic
> Donald Fraser Hospital
> Dondotha Clinic
> Doornpoort Clinic
> DP Marais TB Hospital
> Dr Abdurahman CDC
> Dr CN Phatudi Hospital
> Dr JS Moroka Hospital
> Dr Yusuf Dadoo Hospital
> Du Noon CHC
> Duduza Clinic
> Dundee Hospital
> Durbanville CDC
> East Boom CHC
> East Griqualand and Usher Memorial Hospital
> East Park Pharmacy
> Edendale Hospital
> Edgedale Old Age Home
> eDumbe CHC
> Eersterust CHC
> Ekhombe Hospital
> Elsies River CHC
> Embhuleni Hospital
> Ennerdale Civic
> Ermelo Hospital
> Esangweni CHC
> Eshowe Hospital
> Esidimeni Recovery Centre NPC - Randfontein
> Estcourt Hospital
> Evander Hospital
> False Bay Hospital
> Fezi Ngumbentombi Hospital
> FF Ribeiro Clinic
> FH Odendaal (Nylstroom) Hospital
> Fort England Hospital
> Frontier Hospital
> Gamalakhe CHC
> General de la Rey Hospital
> General Justice Gizenga Mpanza Hospital
> George Hospital
> George Masebe Hospital
> GJ Crooke's Hospital
> Glenanda Clinic
> Goodwood CDC
> Grabouw CHC
> Grey's Hospital
> Greytown Hospital
> Groblersdal Hospital
> Groote Schuur Hospital
> Guguletu CHC
> Guguletu Clinic
> Gustrouw CDC
> HA Grove Hospital
> Hanover Park CHC
> Harry Comay TB Hospital
> Heideveld CDC
> Helderberg Hospital
> Helene Franz Hospital
> Hermanus CDC
> Hewu Hospital
> Hillbrow CHC
> Hillcrest Hospital
> Hlabisa Hospital
> Hlengisizwe CHC
> Hope Street Oral Health Service
> Howick Clinic
> Imbalenhle CHC
> Impala Pharmacy
> Inzame Zabantu CDC
> Itireleng CHC
> Itshelejuba Hospital
> Jabulane Dumane CHC
> Jack Hindon Clinic
> Jane Furse Hospital
> Job Shimankana Tabane Hospital
> Joe Morolong Memorial Hospital
> Johan Heyns CHC
> Jouberton CHC
> Joy Clinic
> Karl Bremer Hospital
> Katleho Hospital
> Kayamandi Clinic
> Kekana Gardens Clinic
> Kempton Park Civic Centre Clinic
> Kempton Park Civic Hall
> Kensington CDC
> Kgapane Hospital
> Khayelitsha (Site B) CHC
> Khayelitsha Hospital
> Kibler Park Clinic
> King Edward VIII Hospital
> Kirkwood Correctional Centre
> Kleinvlei CDC
> Klerksdorp-Tshepong Tertiary Hospital
> Knysna Hospital
> Kraaifontein CHC
> Krugersdorp Central Clinic
> KT Motubatse Clinic
> Kuruman Hospital
> Kuyasa CDC
> KwaDabeka CHC
> KwaMagwaza Hospital
> KwaMashu Poly CHC
> KwaMsane Clinic
> KwaNokuthula CDC
> Lady Michaelis CDC
> Ladysmith Hospital
> Lamberts Bay Clinic
> Lancers Road Clinic
> Laudium CHC
> Lebowakgomo Hospital
> Lenasia Clinic
> Lenmed Howick Hospital
> Lentegeur Hospital
> Leratong Hospital
> Levai Mbatha CHC
> Life Cosmos Hospital
> Life Empangeni Private Hospital
> Life Entabeni Hospital
> Life Flora Hospital
> Life Hilton Private Hospital
> Life Peglerae Hospital
> Life St Dominic's Hospital
> Life St George's Hospital
> Life The Glynnwood Hospital
> Life Wilgeheuwel Hospital
> Life Wilgers Hospital
> Lotus River CDC
> Louis Trichardt Hospital
> Luipaardsvlei Clinic
> Macassar CDC
> Maclear Hospital
> Madadeni Hospital
> Madiba Clinic
> Madzikane kaZulu Memorial Hospital
> Maguzu Clinic
> Mahikeng Provincial Hospital
> Malamulele Hospital
> Malmesbury CDC
> Mamre CDC
> Manenberg Clinic
> Mankweng Hospital
> Maphutha L Malatjie Hospital
> Mapulaneng Hospital
> Maputa Clinic
> Market Avenue Clinic
> Matibidi Hospital
> Matikwana Hospital
> Matlala Hospital
> Mayibuye Clinic
> Mbongolwane Hospital
> Meadowlands Zone 2 Prov Clinic
> Mediclinic Bloemfontein Hospital
> Mediclinic Cape Gate Hospital
> Mediclinic Geneva Hospital
> Mediclinic Milnerton Hospital
> Mediclinic Panorama Hospital
> Mediclinic Pietermaritzburg Hospital
> Mediclinic Vergelegen Hospital
> Medlin Apteek
> Messina Hospital
> Mfuleni CDC
> Mgangeni Clinic
> Michael Mapongwana CDC
> Michael Maponya Prov Clinic
> Middelburg Hospital
> Midvaal CDC
> Mitchells Plain CHC
> Mitchells Plain Hospital
> Mmametlhake Hospital
> Mofolo CHC
> Mohau Hospital
> Mokopane Hospital
> Momentum Metropolitan Vaccination Centre-Doringkloof
> Montebello Hospital
> Moses Kotane Hospital
> Mosvold Hospital
> Motherwell CHC
> Mseleni Hospital
> Mthatha General Hospital
> Murchison Hospital
> Murraysburg Clinic
> N1 City Clicks Pharmacy
> Nala Hospital
> Napier Clinic
> Ndwedwe CHC
> Nellmapius Clinic
> Nelson Mandela Academic Hospital
> Netcare Garden City Hospital
> Netcare Milpark Hospital
> Netcare St Augustine's Hospital
> New Somerset Hospital
> Newcastle Hospital
> Newtown A CHC
> Ngwelezana Clinic
> Ngwelezane Hospital
> NHN Lenmed Health Ahmed Katrada Private Hospital
> Nic Bodenstein Hospital
> Niemeyer Memorial Hospital
> Nkandla Hospital
> Nkhensani Hospital
> Nkonjeni Hospital
> Nokuthela Ngwenya CHC
> Nolungile CDC
> Nomzamo CDC
> Northdale Hospital
> Nqamakwe CHC
> Ntabamhlope Clinic
> Ntuze Clinic
> Nyanga CDC
> Nyanga Clinic
> Ocean View CDC
> Orlando Prov Clinic
> Osindisweni Hospital
> Othobothini CHC
> Oudtshoorn Hospital
> P J Maree
> Parkhurst Clinic
> Pelonomi Hospital
> Phedisong 1 Clinic
> Phedisong 4 CHC
> Philadelphia Hospital
> Philemon Hall
> Phillip Moyo CHC
> Phola Park CHC
> Pholela CHC
> Phungashe Clinic
> Pick 'n Pay Pharmacy Promenade
> Pick N Pay Pharmacy - Ottery
> Pick N Pay Pharmacy - Plattekloof
> Piet Retief Hospital
> pieVan Heerden Apteek - Old Farm
> Piketberg Clinic
> Pinelands Western EMS Station
> Pinetown Clinic
> Pinetown Offsite
> Plettenberg Bay Clinic
> Polokwane Hospital
> Pomeroy CHC
> Port Elizabeth Provincial Hospital
> Port Shepstone Clinic
> Port Shepstone Hospital
> Porterville Clinic
> Prince Mshiyeni Memorial Hospital
> Queen Nandi Regional Hospital
> Rabie Ridge Clinic
> Randgate Clinic
> RAS
> Ratanda CDC
> Ratlou CHC
> Ravensmead CDC
> Rayton Clinic
> Reed Street CDC
> Retreat CHC
> Rietvlei Hospital
> Riversdale Hospital
> RK Khan Hospital
> Rob Ferreira Hospital
> Robert Mangaliso Sobukwe Hospital
> Sabie Hospital
> Sanlam Centre Pinetown Clicks Pharmacy
> Scottsdene CDC
> Script Savers Pharmacy Modimolle
> Sebokeng Hospital
> Sekororo Hospital
> Settlers Hospital
> Sharpeville CHC
> Shelly Beach Clinic
> Shongwe Hospital
> Siloam Hospital
> Simdlangentsha Mobile 1
> Soshanguve Block JJ Clinic
> Sparkport Musgrave Pharmacy
> Sparkport Pharmacy
> St Andrew's Hospital
> St Apollinaris Hospital
> St Lucy's Hospital
> St Mary's Hospital (Mariannhill)
> St Patrick's Hospital
> St Rita's Hospital
> Standerton Hospital
> Stanford Clinic
> Sterkfontein Hospital
> Stonebridge Clinic
> Stretford CHC
> Sundays Valley (Kirkwood) Hospital
> Sundumbili CHC
> Suurman Clinic
> Swartland Hospital
> Symphony Way CDC
> Tafelsig CDC
> Tarlton Clinic
> Tayler Bequest Hospital (Matatiele)
> TC Newman CDC
> Tembisa Hospital
> Thabazimbi Hospital
> Thelle Mogoerane Regional Hospital
> Themba Hospital
> Thoko Mngoma Clinic
> Thusanong Hospital
> Thuthukani Clinic
> Tintswalo Hospital
> Tobolsk Clinic
> Tongaat CHC
> Touws River Clinic
> Townsend Park Hall
> Tshilidzini Hospital
> Turton CHC
> Uitenhage Hospital
> Umbonambi Clinic
> Umgeni Waterfall Institute Hospital
> Umkhontokayise Clinic
> Umphumulo Hospital
> Umzinto Clinic
> Universitas (C) Hospital
> Upington Clinic
> Vaal Mall Clicks Pharmacy
> Van Heerden (Lynriff) Apteek
> Van Heerden Apteek En Medisyne Depot
> Van Heerden Apteek Glenstantia
> Van Heerden Apteek Lephalale
> Van Heerden Apteek Sabie
> Van Heerden Pharmacy - Thabazimbi
> Van Heerden Pharmacy Bela Mall
> Van Heerden Pharmacy Checkers - Nylstroom
> Van Heerden Pharmacy Lyttelton
> Van Heerden Pharmacy Nelspruit
> Van Heerden Pharmacy Parkview
> Van Heerden Pharmacy Phalaborwa
> Van Heerden Pharmacy Sonpark
> Van Heerden Pharmacy Tzaneen
> Van Velden Memorial (Tzaneen) Hospital
> Velddrif Clinic
> Ventersdorp CHC
> Victoria Hospital
> Vredenburg Hospital
> Vredendal Hospital
> Vryheid Hospital
> Walmer 14th Avenue Clinic
> Watersmeet Clinic
> Wentworth Gateway Hospital
> West End CHC
> Western Cape Rehabilitation Centre
> Westvaal Hospital
> Willowvale CHC
> Winburg Hospital
> Witbank Hospital
> Witrand Psychiatric Hospital
> Worcester CDC
> Yeoville Clinic
> Zeerust Hospital
> Zithobeni Clinic
> Zola CHC
> Zuid Afrikaans Hospital


Charlotte Maxeke Hospital is STILL CLOSED after a fire in the parking lot 16 April ... one of JHB's biggest and busiest hospitals is out of commission .

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## RayDeny

I’m in Bali and received my first shot of AstraZeneca and expecting the second at the end of this month at no cost(even as a expat). Indonesia has a huge drive to get everyone vaccinated, no this dose not guarantee that you will not get the virus but it dose prevent been hospitalized due to infection.

Things I think SA could learn from even a backwards country like Indo:

1) 5 day quarantine for any international travelers with two PCR tests done while in quarantine ( they have pushed this to 14 days for people coming from India)

2) rapid antigen tests available in more places, here there is somewhere one almost every 3 blocks (current cost here is R150 per rapid test)

3) rapid antigen tests required before any local flights and PCR test required before any international flights

4) restricting local travel over national holidays, not popular but stops the mass movement of people over peak times.


I’m a firm believer in the availability of testing and the requirement of negative tests before any travel. The wife and family have just come over and they had one hell of a time in Cape Town just to get a PCR test at a price of R800 a shot. Think been stuck in a hotel room for 5 days with two kids was worse but that’s another story on it’s own.

At the moment people in SA are only getting tested if they show symptoms or fly internationally.

Better vaccine drive and more available testing sites is the best way to combat this pandemic in my opinion.

To give you an idea of the testing here, I’ve just flown out to one of our bases in west Papua:
1) get a antigen test before I leave Bali.
2) get a PCR test as I land in camp 
3) get a antigen test before I leave camp to return to Bali
4) get a PCR test before I’m allowed back in the office in Bali

this might seem overboard to a lot of people and I agree it’s a pain, but, it catches a lot of cases before they get into contact with large groups of people.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Kyle Gass featuring Jack Black, Amy Lee, Steve Lukather (from Toto) and a host of other celebs.

How did people like these come into existance?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

Thus far no one has proven to me which shot improves the 5g reception of those that had it. If none of them work, I see no need to go far this shot at all. My reasoning is that as long as I maintain a blood alcohol level above 5% I’m good to go.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

Raindance said:


> Thus far no one has proven to me which shot improves the 5g reception of those that had it. If none of them work, I see no need to go far this shot at all. My reasoning is that as long as I maintain a blood alcohol level above 5% I’m good to go.
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

I have pneumonia again, I'm glad I got the pneumonia vaccines, it's nowhere near as bad as it has been. Getting a doctor to see me in the middle of wave 3...that was something else. Because I was coughing I had to use the covid side enterance, explaining to the receptionist that I know that at best I have bronchitis but I can feel when a lung isn't inflating properly, I however start freaking out at the sheer number of people having to use the covid entrance. luckily my doctor isnt a moron, can tell that it is pneumonia gives me meds and sends me on my way. 

Honestly think we're in for a ride the next few weeks judging by the fact that 15 people in as many minutes were herded in, and the pharmacy said they had filled atleast 30 scripts by 11 am for covid patients.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO

How I feel at the moment -catch a bat and pangolin , bite them both and send them to an airport in North east China - I an so gatvol of this covid crap

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa wants to pay R654 million for Russian COVID-19 vaccines that were free*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...russian-covid-19-vaccines-that-were-free.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

ARYANTO said:


> *South Africa wants to pay R654 million for Russian COVID-19 vaccines that were free*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...russian-covid-19-vaccines-that-were-free.html


I truly think our government tries to be useless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked

*No more walk-in vaccines at private sites if you don’t have medical aid – and maybe if you’re 80*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/w...o-medical-aid-members-at-private-sites-2021-6
7 June 2021


The state will not pay for uninsured people who receive Covid-19 vaccinations at a private vaccine site without an appointment, the national department of health says.
That means walk-ins with medical aid have access to every vaccine site, while those who are not part of a medical scheme are limited to the smaller subset of public health facilities.
The only exception is people over 80, but then only if there aren't too many of them.
The management of each site can decide whether to accept walk-ins, in the over-60 group currently being vaccinated.
Uninsured people referred to a private site by the EVDS are not affected by the payment policy.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*In no-lockdown Sweden, wearing a mask can earn you suspicion and abuse*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...-mask-wearers-describe-suspicion-abuse-2021-6
6 June 2021


Sweden, which has taken a unique approach to the pandemic, doesn't have a mask mandate.
Those who wear face masks tell Insider they are scared or face abuse in public.
One person said: "I have had people cough on me or mimic coughing on more occasions than I can count."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*COVID-19 Vaccine | Western Cape nursing students to participate in rollout*
https://www.enca.com/news/covid-19-vaccine-western-cape-nursing-students-participate-rollout
6 June 2021

"More than 250 final-year nursing students from the University of the Western Cape have been selected to participate in the Covid-19 vaccination programme.

Trained by the Western Cape health department to administer vaccinations they are busy preparing to move out across the province to help boost the rollout. The first group is set to start on 17 June.

An initiative of the Western Cape health department, it's meant to give the nurses of tomorrow valuable experience, while helping to carry out inoculations as fast as they can. 

The health department says the students will be monitored by a supervisor and all necessary precautions will be followed for everyone’s safety."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*SA SCIENTISTS START GENOME SEQUENCING PROJECT TO STUDY COVID-19 PROGRESSION*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/06/07/sa-sci...sequencing-project-to-study-covid-progression
7 June 2021

" The South African Medical Research Council (SAMRC) has launched a research study to investigate why some COVID-19 patients developed a more severe form of the disease, compared to others who experienced less severe or no symptoms at all...

To answer the question of COVID-19 disease progression, scientists at SAMRC’s Cape Town campus have begun sequencing the genomes of around 50 patients...

This means they will break down the patients’ genetic building blocks to see if they are predisposed to developing a more severe form of the virus..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*OVER 40S IN EDUCATION SECTOR 1ST UP AS SA PUBLIC SCHOOLS START VACCINATING STAFF*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/06/06/over-4...-as-sa-public-schools-start-vaccinating-staff
7 June 2021

"Teachers unions have confirmed that educators, cleaners and other support staff at public schools in South Africa will be vaccinated against COVID-19 this month.

At least 500,000 Johnson & Johnson vaccines have been secured for the education sector. The doses are still awaiting approval from the food and drug administration.

... Naptosa's Basil Manuel anticipated that teachers aged 40 and above will start to receive their jabs from Wednesday..."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> *SA SCIENTISTS START GENOME SEQUENCING PROJECT TO STUDY COVID-19 PROGRESSION*

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *OVER 40S IN EDUCATION SECTOR 1ST UP AS SA PUBLIC SCHOOLS START VACCINATING STAFF*
> https://ewn.co.za/2021/06/06/over-4...-as-sa-public-schools-start-vaccinating-staff
> 7 June 2021
> 
> "Teachers unions have confirmed that educators, cleaners and other support staff at public schools in South Africa will be vaccinated against COVID-19 this month.
> 
> At least 500,000 Johnson & Johnson vaccines have been secured for the education sector. The doses are still awaiting approval from the food and drug administration.
> 
> ... Naptosa's Basil Manuel anticipated that teachers aged 40 and above will start to receive their jabs from Wednesday..."



*NOPE ... NOT SO FAST. HERE'S AN UPDATE*
*Teachers will not be vaccinated this week*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/teachers-will-not-be-vaccinated-this-week
7 June 2021

"The US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has postponed the announcement on whether South Africa can release the Johnson & Johnson (J&J) Covid-19 vaccine doses from Aspen’s Gqeberha plant.

This is according to Bhekisisa, who reported that even though South Africa has procured 31 million doses of the J&J Covid-19 vaccine, the first two batches of 1.1 million and 900,000 cannot be released until the FDA has signalled the green light.

Bhekisisa adds that the education staff will not receive the J&J vaccinations during the week of June 7, regardless of the 480 000 doses J&J offered to South Africa as a replacement for some of the country’s potentially contaminated jabs...

If the shipment of nearly half a million J&J doses is cleared by the FDA, it is set to only make its arrival in South Africa this week, with an expiry date of 28 June. The shots would then have to be used within a couple of weeks, *Bhekisisa* reports."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

On Twitter :
We’ve become aware of a WhatsApp voice note alleging that Old Brown Sherry offers medicinal benefits. This is simply not true. Old Brown Sherry is not a cure for COVID-19. Refer to official sources of info on COVID-19 – https://sacoronavirus.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Thanks for that @ARYANTO 

However we should not dismiss the obvious benefits of Old Brown Sherry. Just as the trusted fire warms you up from the outside, so does the sherry from the inside.

Also

"The study showed that rats that got the sherry experienced a decrease in cholesterol levels and an increase in good cholesterol, but no changes in cholesterol profiles were seen in those who got water or alcohol.

The study appears in the current issue of the _Journal of the Science of Food and Agriculture."
_
So to repeat the message_ OBS is no bloody good for COVID 19_

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Stranger said:


> Thanks for that @ARYANTO
> 
> However we should not dismiss the obvious benefits of Old Brown Sherry. Just as the trusted fire warms you up from the outside, so does the sherry from the inside.



AHA! That may be why some people that imbibe too much of the good stuff end up sleeping outside in the cold...
They are just simply too warm inside!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Kuhlkatz said:


> AHA! That may be why some people that imbibe too much of the good stuff end up sleeping outside in the cold...
> They are just simply too warm inside!



With enough OBS in your system, sleeping under the stars might just be one of the more conservative things you do at night... the rest you wont even remember...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

DarthBranMuffin said:


> With enough OBS in your system, sleeping under the stars might just be one of the more conservative things you do at night... the rest you wont even remember...



One of the benefits of alcohol is that when you are berated for a misspent youth in later years, you thankfully realize that you honestly do not remember a heck of a lot of it 

Ok. Heading over to that aplogy thread now... Nah.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Timwis

Why are Brits so concerned whether they will be able to holiday abroad this year!?!? I am not particularly well travelled but i have been to a few countries and none compare to beauty of Blighty!!!!!!!!!

https://fb.watch/5-qSGd47Sp/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

Timwis said:


> Why are Brits so concerned whether they will be able to holiday abroad this year!?!? I am not particularly well travelled but i have been to a few countries and none compare to beauty of Blighty!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://fb.watch/5-qSGd47Sp/



The Cornish might take umbrage at being regarded as English, but you’re so right. Even in the flat bits of the UK the towns make up for the shortage of scenery. I suppose it would be a bit obvious if I said I prefer Scotland’s ruggedness to the manicured south...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> On Twitter :
> We’ve become aware of a WhatsApp voice note alleging that Old Brown Sherry offers medicinal benefits. This is simply not true. Old Brown Sherry is not a cure for COVID-19. Refer to official sources of info on COVID-19 – https://sacoronavirus.co.za



People believe that stuff you rub on a cow's ass can cure Covid.

At least the 10 days isolation will be much better with some OBS. Just don't take it with antibiotics. Don't ask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

DavyH said:


> The Cornish might take umbrage at being regarded as English, but you’re so right



I used the terms Brits and Blighty which is an informal term for England or "Great Britain"! When i say the Beauty of Blighty i am referring to Britain! Bloody Scots!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> View attachment 231669


I agree and all the research into Cancer cures are charity funded and not by Governments! I suppose the argument will be it's not just your life but you can infect others with Covid while cancer isn't contagious even though some ignorant people act as if it is!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Timwis

Very worrying!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*People over the age of 60 can now register for the vaccine at an FNB branch near them*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/f...ver-60-years-and-above-at-its-branches-2021-6
8 June 2021

"... FNB will now assist its customers over the age of 60 to register to receive the Covid-19 vaccine on the government's Electronic Vaccination Data System (EVDS) ...

The banks' qualifying customers will be able to register on the EVDS portal at 600 branches across the country that operate from Monday to Saturday, or its 37 branches that open for limited hours on Sundays. 

Lee-Anne van Zyl, head of the bank's points of presence, said qualifying customers will be required to bring along their ID and proof of address for registration, and they will be assisted to register through the bank's digital zones and the mobile devices used for its normal banking services..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Looks like a whole hoard of jabs got done yesterday so that’s good news and a step in the right direction!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Grand Guru said:


>


@Grand Guru now you are starting to scare me. Please tell me you are not raising any butterflies.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape takes the lead in the vaccine race – and Mpumalanga is still lagging behind*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/w...outh-africa-covid-19-vaccine-rollout-2021-6-2
9 June 2021


More than 1.5 million South Africans – 2.55% of the entire population – had received at least one dose of the Covid-19 vaccine by Tuesday 8 June.
Almost a third of these were Johnson & Johnson jabs administered to healthcare workers during the Sisonke Project.
The Western Cape and KwaZulu-Natal are the only provinces exceeding the national average.
Mpumalanga continues to record the slowest pace, with just 1.24% of the population having received at least one dose.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Your employer can't fire you for refusing to have Covid-19 jab, but you must have good reason*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/e...workers-for-refusing-the-covid-vaccine-2021-6
9 June 2021


Mandatory vaccine policies may be implemented as vaccines become widely available, but workers can't be dismissed for refusing to take the jab.
But, you'll have to present a valid reason why you should be excluded from your company's vaccine drive.
There are three main reasons employees can ask not to be vaccinated: religious, medical, and cultural beliefs.
Employers can accommodate workers who reject the jab by finding alternative roles that don't pose Covid risks.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*SA waits for Johnson & Johnson vaccine decision*
https://www.enca.com/news/sa-waits-johnson-johnson-vaccine-decision
10 June 2021

"WASHINGTON - There's been no indication of when the US Food and Drug Authority will approve the Johnson & Johnson vaccine.
This as concerns continue about the delay in giving it the green light.

Health experts and governments are worried about the shelf life of their existing stock.

Should the FDA approve the vaccine, South Africa will be able to release a million more doses stuck in Gqeberha, in the Eastern Cape."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

https://ewn.co.za/2021/06/09/these-are-the-countries-worst-affected-by-covid-19-right-now

"World toll 9 June"

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*US lowers South Africa’s risk rating – but travel ban remains in place*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/us-lowers-south-africa-risk-rating-but-travel-ban-remains-2021-6
10 June 2021


South Africa, along with almost 200 other countries, was placed at the highest risk level within the US State Department's travel advisory system back in April.
On Tuesday, South Africa's risk level was lowered, with US still urging its citizens to "reconsider travel".
This doesn't change the current travel ban imposed on South Africa.
But, coupled with a new direct flight from New York to Johannesburg, could see an influx of US tourists.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Partial solar eclipse happened today

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Adephi

Currently our neighbours got Covid, my mom's cousin is in hospital, and heard last night my son's teacher got Covid. 

It seems this wave is much closer to home than the previous ones. And it is not looking good for Gauteng.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

A good mate of mine went on a golfing getaway with 9 others guys and 7 of them ended up with Covid!

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/arch...sults-from-sisonke-trial-of-jj-vaccine-in-sa/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## SAVaper

Adephi said:


> Currently our neighbours got Covid, my mom's cousin is in hospital, and heard last night my son's teacher got Covid.
> 
> It seems this wave is much closer to home than the previous ones. And it is not looking good for Gauteng.


Agreed.
Also a lot of people I know has tested positive over the last couple of weeks.
Be extra vigilant. 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## fbb1964

A powerful song dedicated to all the front line workers during Covid 19.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Daughter of friends in PTA had a payama party / sleepover - now the whole lot of them are quarantined , apparently one of the kids picked it up from her physiotherapist . Be careful out there ,don't know where the notion comes from that kids won't get infected.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

The most careful people I know got it. Their 12-year old daughter brought it home from school - and she was far sicker than her parents.

So much for it not affecting the young.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis

*Indian variant COVID cases more than triple in a week in huge blow for 21 June unlocking*

James Morris
·Senior news reporter, Yahoo News UK
Fri, 11 June 2021, 10:17 am







The planned ending of England's lockdown on 21 June is looking increasingly unlikely as Delta variant cases rose 240% in a week. (Niklas Halle'n/AFP via Getty Images)

Delta variant coronavirus cases have more than tripled in the space of a week, new data show.

It's a huge blow to the plan to end England's lockdown later this month.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

DavyH said:


> The most careful people I know got it. Their 12-year old daughter brought it home from school - and she was far sicker than her parents.
> 
> So much for it not affecting the young.



My wife is a nursery school teacher for 2/3 year olds. And anybody that had kids know: toddler + winter = snot factory. Any one could be hiding Covid. She already had 2 parents that tested positive. 

But they do sanitise the place like crazy. And it's easier to get kids to wash hands, wear masks (or shields at least) and social distance to some degree than it is for adults.

Even though there has been a marked increase in children picking up Covid, there hasn't been a real increase in pediatric hospital admissions compared to other winter seasons. So they are still not getting it as bad as adults.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Timwis said:


> *Indian variant COVID cases more than triple in a week in huge blow for 21 June unlocking*
> 
> James Morris
> ·Senior news reporter, Yahoo News UK
> Fri, 11 June 2021, 10:17 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The planned ending of England's lockdown on 21 June is looking increasingly unlikely as Delta variant cases rose 240% in a week. (Niklas Halle'n/AFP via Getty Images)
> 
> Delta variant coronavirus cases have more than tripled in the space of a week, new data show.
> 
> It's a huge blow to the plan to end England's lockdown later this month.


I wish they would get simple math right, i make 240% more than doubled not tripled, even so!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> I wish they would get simple math right, i make 240% more than doubled not tripled, even so!



It's all a matter of interpretation. These little loopholes that media sometimes use for dramatic effect.

100 people got it this week and 300 next week can be seen as 200% increase or tripple.

Either way, the bottom story is still the same.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

DavyH said:


> The most careful people I know got it. Their 12-year old daughter brought it home from school - and she was far sicker than her parents.
> 
> So much for it not affecting the young.


I understand education is of major importance but these are abnormal times and i just don't understand the stance it's alright for kids to go to school when most things are shut or strict social distancing is needed and under 7's don't need to wear masks (as is the case in the UK) even if Covid didn't effect kids at all they will spread it and then it gets passed to their parents which defeats the whole object of containment!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501

Cute T-shirt design.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> It's all a matter of interpretation. These little loopholes that media sometimes use for dramatic effect.
> 
> 100 people got it this week and 300 next week can be seen as 200% increase or tripple.
> 
> Either way, the bottom story is still the same.


up 29,892 from 12,431 a week ago, that's not tripled! They have gone for the dramatic effect as you say but even so going from what happened and the equivalent speed of spread of the last waves in the UK this is not good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Are more kids catching Covid in the third wave? 
A GP perspective
Dr Karin van der Merwe 

#VoicesThatCare
#GGPC

Are more children getting Covid in the third wave? 
Chatting to other GPs in our collaboration, it certainly seems that there are more children with Covid than during the second wave, but Netcare hospitals haven’t seen an increase in paediatric Covid admissions. The Pediatricians we surveyed felt that the increase in outpatient paediatric infections could also be accounted for by increased testing. Many schools have been forced to close grades or classes for a period of time to allow for quarantine. Fortunately these children and teenagers have mostly had only mild symptoms and yet they present a source of infection to others in the community and therefore pose a risk. Our impression is that schools are not high risk places. Most schools have excellent Covid protocols in place and follow them carefully. It seems rather that families are dropping their guards and taking unnecessary risks and that this results in infected children going to school so that increased numbers of Covid cases at school reflects what is going on in the community. Outbreaks at schools have more often been associated with children socialising at home or playing contact sport together than spending time together in a well ventilated classroom. 

We all feel so guilty that our children have missed out on social and sporting occasions due to various levels of lockdown. We don’t want them to miss out on any more. When they have a Covid contact, we try to minimise it so that they can continue playing, ignoring the potential risk to others around them. Somehow we perceive the depth of our childrens’ losses as being unbearable for them. The perspective seems to be that making our children lose out is even worse than depriving ourselves. 

A problem we frequently encounter is parents who send their children to school while waiting for a Covid PCR result. Sometimes the result is positive and the parents have to explain to the school how they knowingly sent a potential Covid case to school. Believe me, this is a very awkward conversation. 

What about Play Dates?
Such a sweet thing is a play date. Do I think we should ban them? Most certainly not. But snotty or coughing kids must stay home. Try to keep playdates short and have them outside or in well- ventilated areas. Keep masks on when possible. It all requires extra effort and thinking - as if parenting wasn’t hard enough! 

Here are a few more issues that we are seeing commonly come up in our GP practices: 

FAQs

Q:My child had a Covid contact last Saturday. Can he play soccer this Sunday? (Day 8. I will take him for a rapid Covid test the day before? He will wear a mask and sanitise before the match? 

A:Unfortunately not. He needs ten full days of quarantine. 

Q:My child has a snotty nose. I’m sure it’s a normal winter cold. Can he go to school if the Covid rapid test is negative?

A:Nope. The rapid antigen test is not sensitive enough to rule out Covid; plus no child should go to school with any symptoms regardless of test result even if it was a PCR. 

Q:After a Covid contact- Can my child have a Covid PCR test on day 5 and then return back to school on Day 6 if it is negative? 

A: This is not recommended. The Day 5 test was introduced by CDC for health care workers who needed to return back to work largely due to staff shortages. It is assumed the person is wearing appropriate PPE (including a medical mask) and that health care workers will be excellent at sanitising and social distancing. Save the money and keep your child at home for the full 10 days. It’s only worth testing if they become symptomatic. 

Q: What are the symptoms of Covid in small children? 

A: Mostly it’s like a cold or flu. The possible symptoms include: nasal congestion or runny nose, sore throat; ears can get sore too. Post nasal drip. Cough. VERY rarely they can get Covid pneumonia. They can also get diarrhea and/or vomiting. Not every child gets every symptom. As you can see, Covid can present like other illnesses- the common cold, bronchitis, sinusitis, gastroenteritis. This is what makes it tricky. This is why sick children should stay at home. I generally do a Covid swab on all children who come to me with suggestive symptoms. I find most are negative but every now and then one is positive. Usually someone in the household is also positive. We aren’t seeing a lot of small children picking Covid up at school.

Q: My husband tested positive today and the doctor said the chances of my 2 year old and myself having it is good. Should we isolate away from each other? I have not shown any symptoms yet and my daughter had a runny nose from Friday but she looks much better.

A: It’s very hard for parents to isolate themselves from their small children. I generally advise that children stay with their mother but if mom is too sick then Dad or another caregiver has to get involved. Often the family unit ends up isolating together. If the other patent becomes Covid positive, the isolation is extended by another 10 days. Its tempting to leave your children with their grandparents but this is not advisable because there is a chance that your children could carry the virus and infect a grandparent. It’s often not possible to achieve ideal isolation in a family with small children. Just do your best. 

It’s time to ramp up our Covid response with patience, kindness, self-control, and self-sacrifice. These are principles that get lost in our fast-paced world. Covid is teaching us to put others before ourselves, to wait it out and to act for the human good. These are the values we would like to pass onto our children too. As we say in South Africa- Sterkte - for the third wave!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*More people have died of Covid-19 in 2021 than in 2020 and it's only June*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/more-coronavirus-deaths-2021-so-far-compared-all-of-2020-2021-6
11 June 2021

"There have been more coronavirus deaths worldwide in 2021 than in all of 2020, highlighting the continued spread of the pandemic even as some countries start to recover.

Johns Hopkins University data analysed by The Wall Street Journal showed that the 2021 deaths surpassed the 2020 figure on Thursday.

The Journal reported that there were around 1,880,000 deaths from Covid-19 in 2020. As of Thursday, the figure for 2021 was around 1,884,000, with more than half the year still to come..."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape enters third Covid wave on accelerated trajectory*
https://www.iol.co.za/capeargus/new...ajectory-44508a57-5d7a-43e1-a7c9-5df3153e9e12
11 June 2021

"Cape Town - As the Western Cape enters the third wave of Covid-19 infections due to an accelerated increase in new cases that was confirmed by provincial head of health Dr Keith Cloete on Thursday, politicians engaged in a blame game exercise.

Speaking during Premier Alan Winde’s digicon on the health platform and vaccine rollout strategy, Dr Cloete said that across the province case numbers were increasing and the department was seeing an average of 430 new diagnoses daily.

“We have now entered a third wave. We are on an upward trajectory. It is not gradual, it’s an acceleration. In the Metro overall, there is a 30% week on week increase in cases.

Cloete said there were 52 new hospital admissions per day and deaths were starting to increase with around five to six each day..."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Timwis

We are supposed to be ending all lockdown restrictions on the 21st, really? I can see us in full lockdown again by the end of next month. With how many fully vaccinated in the UK and a R rate of between 1.2 and 1.4 and rapidly rising those that believe in herd immunity look a bit silly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 231944
> 
> 
> Numbers not looking good ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*J&J must throw away 60 million vaccine doses due to possible contamination at Emergent BioSolutions plant*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/fda-tells-johnson-and-johnson-throw-out-vaccine-doses-2021-6
11 June 2021

"The Food and Drug Administration has told Johnson & Johnson to throw out about 60 million Covid-19 vaccine doses from a beleaguered plant, people familiar with the situation told The New York Times.

The vaccine doses were made at a factory for Emergent BioSolutions, a biotech firm that's known for producing anthrax vaccines.

The factory has been closed for two months because of regulatory concerns after Emergent BioSolutions discovered that workers had accidentally mixed up ingredients in a batch of Johnson & Johnson vaccine doses.

People familiar with the situation told The New York Times that the 60 million Covid-19 vaccine doses are being thrown away because of possible contamination.

Another 10 million doses will be allowed to be distributed, but with a warning about the factory's manufacturing practices..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*Bad news for concerts / tours*
The Music Venue Trust [UK] has warned that grassroots venues will face closure *if the UK's 21st June reopening date is delayed*.

With rumours gathering pace that the UK government may delay the full relaxation of social distancing measures currently planned for June 21st, LIVE, the industry body working together to assist artists, venues, management and more during the COVID-19 pandemic, has published new research about the impact of the potential delay.

In the report details, which were published by NME, LIVE stated that the possibility of a four-week delay to the government’s roadmap would cost the live music sector over £500million, and force 5,000 scheduled shows to postpone or cancel.

Greg Parmley, CEO of LIVE, said: "The government has said it wants to protect the domestic unlock at all costs, but delaying the roadmap leaves us in limbo – unable to proceed with plans and enjoy our summer at home, forced to abandon large scale events that the public are so looking forward to after a year of cancellations."

@Timwis - would like your take on this pse ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked

*CPUT opens COVID-19 vaccine centre*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cput-opens-covid-19-vaccine-centre
14 June 2021

"Staff and students from the Cape Peninsula University of Technology (CPUT) will also receive the COVID-19 vaccine as the university opened a vaccination centre on Monday, June 7.

Becoming the country’s first tertiary institution to initiate something like this, the COVID-19 vaccines will be administered at the university’s Bellville campus.

As reported by EWN, spokesperson Lauren Kansley, indicated that the vaccination centre has been approved by the Western Cape Department of Health. According to Kansley, the centre will cater for up to 40,000 staff and students and they will be able to vaccinate roughly 500 people per day..."

_[Kudos to CPUT for this initiative!]_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Stellenbosch University closes, moves to online classes after 36 Covid-19 cases*
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...line-classes-after-36-covid-19-cases-20210611
11 June 2021

"Stellenbosch University (SU) is moving all classes online after the detection of 36 cases of Covid-19 at the institution.

In a statement to students and staff, the university said they will stay online until the end of term on 18 June.

Venues where students gather on campus will also be closed immediately..."

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

I was talking to some "kids" who are here on study leave and they said COVID is bad at Tuks and that many of their friends have/had it. The youngsters aren't usually concerned about COVID, so for them to mention it, it must be bad.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Alcohol has been banned at all sporting events – even though spectators aren’t allowed yet*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/a...-industry-fears-long-term-restrictions-2021-6
14 June 2021


New coronavirus rules for sport in South Africa explicitly allows for international matches, as long as the other country is doing reasonably well in terms of infections.
But booze has also been explicitly banned, at all sporting events – even though spectators are not yet allowed.
The alcohol industry fears that limitations on some kinds of social drinking could remain in place, or be strengthened, even if no outright prohibition returns during the third wave.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> I was talking to some "kids" who are here on study leave and they said COVID is bad at Tuks and that many of their friends have/had it. The youngsters aren't usually concerned about COVID, so for them to mention it, it must be bad.


I spoke to a client today who’s 50 ish and he said he doesn’t believe Covid is real…

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger

Paul33 said:


> I spoke to a client today who’s 50 ish and he said he doesn’t believe Covid is real…



How does he explain all the deaths, does he have an alternative explanation ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> How does he explain all the deaths, does he have an alternative explanation ?


I didn’t even go there because I do not have the patience nor the time for that level of stupidity. I just nodded and tried to smile. 

were mourning in our office for my one yard manager, his sister passed away from Covid over the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

Sorry to hear. I sometimes try to have a little understanding of why these guys think like they do. Peer pressure ? Lack of education, conspiracy theory, political influence ?. There has to be some reason. Notwithstanding, it could also be downright stupidity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Drikusw

Adephi said:


> View attachment 232181

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> downright stupidity



It’s this option

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> I was talking to some "kids" who are here on study leave and they said COVID is bad at Tuks and that many of their friends have/had it. The youngsters aren't usually concerned about COVID, so for them to mention it, it must be bad.



The delta variant should make everyone wake up a little more, estimated 30% protection with a single jab. It acts very different to the initial strains.
Also read that covid survivors have a 59% chance of dying within six months post recovery compared to people who avoid infection, would explain some of the excess deaths.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Stranger said:


> Sorry to hear. I sometimes try to have a little understanding of why these guys think like they do. Peer pressure ? Lack of education, conspiracy theory, political influence ?. There has to be some reason. Notwithstanding, it could also be downright stupidity.


Up to a few months ago, my dear wife, yes my dear wife also believed COVID isn’t real and the vaccine was God know what (some 5G slash micro chip sh@t). Her sources of information was the group of brilliant young ladies she goes to the Gym and has coffee with… needless to say none of them has set foot in a hospital (neither did something notable for the society BTW) since the beginning of the pandemic… these people know their Facebook  I’d rather stop here… the wife is always right!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Feliks Karp said:


> The delta variant should make everyone wake up a little more, estimated 30% protection with a single jab. It acts very different to the initial strains.
> Also read that covid survivors have a 59% chance of dying within six months post recovery compared to people who avoid infection, would explain some of the excess deaths.



30% isn't much!


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> View attachment 232181



And this is the first time that I've ever liked Arnold!


----------



## Grand Guru

One may consider this solution to treat stupidity

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Timwis

*Covid lockdown: Scientists warn of 40,000 summer wave deaths as Boris Johnson confirms four-week delay to lifting restrictions*
Andrew Woodcock and Shaun Lintern
Mon, 14 June 2021, 8:49 pm·6-min read







Covid lockdown: Scientists warn of 40,000 summer wave deaths as Boris Johnson confirms four-week delay to lifting restrictions




(PA)

More than 40,000 people could die this summer as the Delta variant of coronavirus sweeps through the UK, even after Boris Johnson’s decision to delay the lifting of lockdown restrictions by four weeks to 19 July, scientists have warned.

A paper submitted to the government’s Scientific Advisory Group on Emergencies (Sage) said that a summer wave of infections, hospitalisations and deaths is “likely” whether or not restrictions are lifted because of the highly virulent nature of the variant, but the potential peak death rate could be reduced from 700 to 500 a day by delaying step four of Mr Johnson’s roadmap from the planned date of 21 June.

The prime minister said he was “confident” that the so-called Freedom Day – when most remaining social distancing rules will be lifted and crowds return to sports fixtures and cultural events – will not have to be deferred again beyond 19 July and that it will not be necessary to reimpose any of the curbs on shops and hospitality which have been removed over the past few months.

But the worst-case scenario figures drawn up by the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine (LSHTM) are certain to revive controversy over Mr Johnson’s delay in imposing travel restrictions from India, where the Delta variant was first identified, at a time when he was planning a crucial trade visit to the country.

European countries which barred travellers from the south Asian country earlier than the UK have suffered less from the Delta variant, which is believed to be 40-80 per cent more transmissible than the original Covid-19 strain and now makes up around nine in 10 British cases.

With Downing Street seeing the coming weeks as a race between the virus and the vaccine, the target for offering a first jab to all adults in England is being brought forward from the end of July to 19 July.

And the delay between first and second jabs is being cut from 12 to eight weeks for over-40s, as scientists said promoting high vaccine uptake is critical to suppressing the worst effects of the third wave.

The authorities believe that by stepping up inoculations, around two-thirds of adults will have been offered a second dose by 19 July, significantly reducing the risk of hospitalisation and cutting deaths by thousands.

But the LSHTM study, presented to Sage on 8 June, said that a five-week delay to the start of the summer holidays would only reduce the projected worst-case scenario number of deaths to a central estimate of 43,500 – within a range stretching from 31,200-62,900. Going ahead with relaxations on 21 June under this scenario would see a central estimate of 49,700 deaths over the summer wave – within a range of 35,600-67,200.

Mr Johnson said: “Now is the time to ease off the accelerator because by being cautious now, we have the chance in the next four weeks to save many thousands of lives by vaccinating millions more people.”

The extra delay will allow medics to build “a very considerable wall of immunity around the whole population” by vaccinating millions more people, he told a Downing Street press conference.

A two-week review will be carried out on 28 June, but No 10 made clear it was thought unlikely that the situation will have improved enough by then to allow reopening to be brought forward to 5 July. The result of a second review, announced on 12 July, is expected to lead to the lifting of remaining restrictions a week later.

Chief medical officer Prof Chris Whitty warned the NHS could “run into trouble” if the number of people being admitted to hospital with Covid continues on an “exponential path”.

Speaking at the press conference, Prof Whitty said numbers of cases are “still relatively modest compared to the capacity of the NHS”. But he added that it only took “a relatively small number of doubling times and you start getting to really quite large numbers.”

The PM held out some consolation to couples planning to get married or enter civil partnerships over the coming weeks, announcing that the cap of 30 attending ceremonies and receptions is to be lifted.

Care home residents will no longer have to self-isolate for 14 days after trips outside the premises. And trials of mass attendance events with audiences of various sizes will continue, meaning there is no change to numbers of fans expected to be allowed to attend Euro 2020 football matches.

But he said there would be no additional financial support for businesses hit by extended closure, despite warnings that the delay will cost the nightlife and hospitality sector alone as much as £3bn.

The moratorium on commercial evictions will end as scheduled on 1 July, despite many businesses now not being able to reopen until after that date.

Many Tory backbenchers responded with horror to the prospect of extended restrictions, but Labour support Mr Johnson who is certain to get parliamentary backing for the move in a vote on Wednesday.

The UK is now recording around 8,000 positive Covid cases a day, the highest level since February. Numbers are growing by 70 per cent nationally week-on-week and are doubling weekly in areas with higher levels of infection, focused in the northwest of England but now covering one-third of the country.

Average numbers of people admitted to hospital are increasing by 15 per cent each week – but by 66 per cent in the northwest. But deaths remain low, with just three recorded nationwide on Monday.

Minutes of a Sage meeting on 9 June showed that the SPI-M expert modelling group estimates that there are between 7,000 and 13,000 new infections per day in England. The proportion of cases that result in hospitalisation has decreased significantly due to vaccination and that older people – who are more likely to have had both jabs – are making up a decreasing share of those needing hospital treatment.

But crucially, the number of infections and hospitalisations are still linked and there is “considerable uncertainty” about the scale of the expected resurgence in infections and hospital admissions.

SPI-M modelling found that going ahead with relaxation of curbs could result in hospitalisations hitting the peak seen in the first wave of the pandemic in March last year, when 2,500-3,000 patients were being admitted by the NHS every day.

In any scenario, Sage found that delaying step four of Mr Johnson’s roadmap would avoid admissions and deaths, by giving extra time for people to get vaccinated. Most of the benefit comes in the first four weeks of delay – in part because it pushes Freedom Day closer to the school holidays, when infections are expected to be reduced – and peak admissions could be cut by a third to a half during this time.

“Reducing uncertainty about whether there may be unsustainable pressure on the NHS also reduces the risk of needing to consider reimposing measures,” said the Sage minutes. “Although there is a risk of unsustainable pressures even with a delay, it is much lower.”

The LSHTM study submitted to Sage on 8 June said that a summer wave of infections comparable to those seen in spring and autumn 2020 could be expected, with a peak in August or September.

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*SA workers with vaccine side effects to get paid sick leave – no medical certificate required*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/can-i-take-sick-leave-to-get-the-covid-19-vaccine-2021-6
15 June 2021

Employers must give their workers paid time off to get vaccinated against Covid-19.
Employees who can’t work due to the jab’s side effects will also be booked off work, under new rules.
But a vaccination certificate obtained from the official site can be used “in lieu of a medical certificate” as a sick note.

... Those are some of the provisions of occupational health and safety measures in South African workplaces, which have now been updated to include specific protocols around Covid-19 vaccinations.

The amendments also require employers to undertake risk assessments which limit Covid-19 exposure in the workplace.

These assessments, which need to include input from trade unions and safety committees, must be made available to health inspectors. Earlier versions of these workplace directives issued by the department of employment and labour have required employers to define a phased approach for the return of workers while ensuring that the personal protective equipment provided meets the minimum requirements.

The regulations also detail necessary responses to Covid-19 outbreaks, symptom screening and social distancing in the workplace. The most recent amendments, signed off by minister Thulas Nxesi at the end of May and officially gazetted on Friday, deal extensively with the vaccine rollout and the responsibility that employers have to ensure fair treatment of their workers.

Employers planning to enforce a mandatory vaccine policy need to substantiate the decision by identifying workers who are at higher risk of severe Covid-19 disease due to age and comorbidities. The right to bodily integrity contained within the Constitution, which can be cited as a refusal to be vaccinated, must also be taken into account by the employer..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Saudi Arabia bans foreigners from this year’s Hajj pilgrimage due to Covid-19*
https://www.iol.co.za/capeargus/new...covid-19-3d880f1b-0080-4c56-b422-f6210c9c1acc
15 June 2021

"Saudi Arabia has announced that it will only allow 60 000 residents and citizens from within the kingdom, to take part in this year’s Hajj pilgrimage.

The decision to limit the number of pilgrims was due to the Covid-19 pandemic, with several Covid-19 variants making its way across the globe. The announcement was made on Saturday for the pilgrimage to take place mid-July..."

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*COVID-19 Vaccine: 300,000 doses for teachers have arrived*
https://www.enca.com/news/covid-19-vaccine-300000-doses-teachers-have-arrived
15 June 2021

"300,000 Johnson and Johnson COVID-19 vaccines are ready to be released ... those are the first 300,000, the next couple of million, including the Aspen product, the Aspen products will probably arrive within a week but there is another million plus coming which will come out of the J&J supply system which will come by the end of next week so they could start coming in the next two days as well," said Aspen CEO Stephen Saad. 

"I think we are in a position where we will have sufficient vaccines, millions of vaccines over the next couple of weeks."

t comes after an Aspen Pharmaceuticals factory in the Eastern Cape was forced to destroy two million doses. This after the US FDA ordered millions of vaccines be destroyed over possible contamination from a Baltimore factory..."

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Off to Tops..

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis

So off i go to put in my wife's four weekly prescription. Up to the doctors to post through their post box as although it's a doctors they don't actually let sick people in never mind people just with prescriptions to be approved after all people could have Covid and doctors are for healthy people, those blagging it to get a paid week off work, again!

Then after sanitizing my hands in to the almost empty town monitoring whether the street is empty enough so it's safe to take my mask off for a bit which is almost causing death through my struggling to breath! Four shops to visit including the supermarket that's a lot of social distancing queuing waiting to pay despite the shops almost being empty and a lot of sanitizer, i will be a while! Oh wait! on my way back i need to pop into the garage to put some electric on our electric key, s**t their Indian, no wait that's like saying wait the girl behind the till is from Kent, will mask double up and use extra sanitizer as a precaution! I might be back!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Last year when I went to the GP for my annual flu vaccination, no-one was allowed to even enter the property (her consulting rooms are a house). Everyone had to wait in their cars, parked outside. When it was your turn, you stood on the pavement and the paramedic vaccinated you.

This year we're a bit closer to the real deal. Now we're allowed to enter the premises and announce ourselves at Reception, but only one person at a time is allowed to sit in the waiting room. For the rest, there are a few chairs outside the entrance. Right outside, with very little distance between the chairs. Anyone arriving has to walk past those sitting down. But - everyone is happy because it looks as though the right steps are being taken. Appearances are important.

Speaking of annual flu vaccinations ... I get one every year and I've never been ill or had any side-effects thereafter. However, this year I felt very flu-ish two days thereafter, as did my brother (who has also never had any side-effects). And to be honest, ever since then I felt a bit flu-ish and it's been 2 weeks now.

Has anyone else experienced this, this year?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Last year when I went to the GP for my annual flu vaccination, no-one was allowed to even enter the property (her consulting rooms are a house). Everyone had to wait in their cars, parked outside. When it was your turn, you stood on the pavement and the paramedic vaccinated you.
> 
> This year we're a bit closer to the real deal. Now we're allowed to enter the premises and announce ourselves at Reception, but only one person at a time is allowed to sit in the waiting room. For the rest, there are a few chairs outside the entrance. Right outside, with very little distance between the chairs. Anyone arriving has to walk past those sitting down. But - everyone is happy because it looks as though the right steps are being taken. Appearances are important.
> 
> Speaking of annual flu vaccinations ... I get one every year and I've never been ill or had any side-effects thereafter. However, this year I felt very flu-ish two days thereafter, as did my brother (who has also never had any side-effects). And to be honest, ever since then I felt a bit flu-ish and it's been 2 weeks now.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this, this year?



hi @Hooked
I am lucky in that I have very seldom gotten flu
Maybe two times in the last 15 yrs
I don’t take flu vaccine and never have

but since Covid I’ve felt a bit fluey about 3 times. It’s been in the last 6 months or so. I’ve spoken to a friend of mine who works at NICD and she reminded me that all the social distancing and locking ourselves up at home much of the time has reduced our general immune system. So that is probably the reason why I’ve gotten a bit fluey after a year of social distancing. We actually need to be exposed to smaller germs and viruses to keep our immune systems stronger.

The other reason is that for the first year my exercise routine went downhill. Didn’t go to the gym for my regular spin and weights workouts and didn’t play tennis or do any swimming. As a result my system is low and my immunity is also low.

Am trying to slowly build up the exercise routines with outdoor brisk walking and home strength workouts.

not easy and I think it will take me a while to get back to where I was pre-Covid

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> Last year when I went to the GP for my annual flu vaccination, no-one was allowed to even enter the property (her consulting rooms are a house). Everyone had to wait in their cars, parked outside. When it was your turn, you stood on the pavement and the paramedic vaccinated you.
> 
> This year we're a bit closer to the real deal. Now we're allowed to enter the premises and announce ourselves at Reception, but only one person at a time is allowed to sit in the waiting room. For the rest, there are a few chairs outside the entrance. Right outside, with very little distance between the chairs. Anyone arriving has to walk past those sitting down. But - everyone is happy because it looks as though the right steps are being taken. Appearances are important.
> 
> Speaking of annual flu vaccinations ... I get one every year and I've never been ill or had any side-effects thereafter. However, this year I felt very flu-ish two days thereafter, as did my brother (who has also never had any side-effects). And to be honest, ever since then I felt a bit flu-ish and it's been 2 weeks now.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this, this year?


I had mild symptoms after my flu shot for a day or so, nothing serious. 
The flu vaccine formula is designed every year based on the most common strains isolated in the previous season. You may have encountered a new strain for the first time against which your immune system overreacted… or did they include the bloody microchip in this year’s vaccine?!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

This year was the first year I took the flu jab after I was down for the count in February because of flu. Had no side effects. Not even a sensitive arm.

But I do handle a lot of the NICD viral watch samples so I might have some exposure to a good few flu strains in the past.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> I had mild symptoms after my flu shot for a day or so, nothing serious.
> The flu vaccine formula is designed every year based on the most common strains isolated in the previous season. You may have encountered a new strain for the first time against which your immune system overreacted… or did they include the bloody microchip in this year’s vaccine?!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 232291

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis

Hooked said:


> Last year when I went to the GP for my annual flu vaccination, no-one was allowed to even enter the property (her consulting rooms are a house). Everyone had to wait in their cars, parked outside. When it was your turn, you stood on the pavement and the paramedic vaccinated you.
> 
> This year we're a bit closer to the real deal. Now we're allowed to enter the premises and announce ourselves at Reception, but only one person at a time is allowed to sit in the waiting room. For the rest, there are a few chairs outside the entrance. Right outside, with very little distance between the chairs. Anyone arriving has to walk past those sitting down. But - everyone is happy because it looks as though the right steps are being taken. Appearances are important.
> 
> Speaking of annual flu vaccinations ... I get one every year and I've never been ill or had any side-effects thereafter. However, this year I felt very flu-ish two days thereafter, as did my brother (who has also never had any side-effects). And to be honest, ever since then I felt a bit flu-ish and it's been 2 weeks now.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this, this year?


How it works at our doctors is you ring up for an appointment only to be told you have to fill out an online request, the only 2 times over the last year we did this (after these 2 attempts gave up and suffered) we got a call back from the surgery which was a receptionist not even a doctor telling us to just visit a chemist with symptoms, it's basically impossible to actually get to see a doctor they just don't seem to want to risk meeting ill people but no doubt happily take their pay.

But because i need to go to the doctors to hand in (use to be hand in now because of Covid just put in their post box) my wifes repeat prescription i see that for those that do have an appointment (rarely anybody actually there because as explained getting an appointment is virtually impossible), they buzz the intercom and wait for an answer, if they have got an appointment a receptionist looking like a forensic scientist OTT on the PPE equipment if they are trying to keep the public calm, great job! unlocks the door armed with one of those modern temperature gauges which i almost mistook for a taser. If the taser says the patient hasn't got Covid they are let in for their appointment and the receptionist locks up again as if her life depended on it! Our doctors surgeries are not the same places they were pre-covid you don't actually have people inside waiting for appointments and people can't just walk in!

When picking up prescriptions from the chemist you have to queue at least 2 metres apart masked up and only one person is allowed in at a time so you can imagine how the air turns Blue if in front you get a chatterbox who thinks their visit to the chemist includes a good old chin wag when inside (just get your prescription and f**k off), i have other things to do rather than waiting for you talking about the weather and what's happening in the latest soaps!)!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Timwis said:


> ... telling us to just visit a chemist with symptoms ...



Whew! COVID is really bad over there. Even chemists have symptoms!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*A Covid-19 outbreak at a major Chinese port is worsening the global shipping crisis*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...s-thanksgiving-orders-covid-suez-canal-2021-6
14 June 2021

"... A recent coronavirus outbreak in the province of Guangdong, South China, prompted authorities to introduce strict Covid-19 measures, causing congestion at four major ports, Reuters reported on Friday...

The new Chinese port restrictions, which include disinfection checks and limits on the vessel numbers, have triggered a backlog in shipments in ports including Yantian, Shekou, Chiwan, and Nansha.

Yantian, "one of the biggest ports in China, has basically closed down for close to three weeks," Nils Haupt, communications director at the German shipping firm Hapag-Lloyd, told the BBC on Sunday. "They have some berths in operation, but nowhere near enough." ...

James Baker, container shipping editor at shipping industry publication, Lloyd's List, told the BBC that retailers are already putting in orders for the holiday season because they know how slow shipping is at the moment. He said this is leading to more congestion.

Baker told the BBC he expects shipping delays to last for at least another year...

More than 50 container ships were waiting to dock in the Outer Pearl River Delta as of Friday, compared to 20 ships in the same period last year, according to Refinitiv data cited by Reuters. This was also more than in February 2020, when coronavirus stopped China's shipping business, according to the data..."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

My uncle passed away on Monday night. Fro the side of the family we are not realy close with but still sad there is a family member we will never see again. 

He was also a Covid non-believer. Listened to all the conspiracies and misinformation you find everywhere. Hence mask wearing was at a minimum and even though he qualified for the jab he had no intention of getting it.

And here is the sad part. His wife had cancer treatmenta few years back and in some way it affected her mind. She is mourning her spouse alone and she doesn't know why. And nobody can go comfort her because it is suspected she also got Covid. 

I really hope these people thats spreading all the bullshit know the damage they are really causing.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## SAVaper

Adephi said:


> My uncle passed away on Monday night. Fro the side of the family we are not realy close with but still sad there is a family member we will never see again.
> 
> He was also a Covid non-believer. Listened to all the conspiracies and misinformation you find everywhere. Hence mask wearing was at a minimum and even though he qualified for the jab he had no intention of getting it.
> 
> And here is the sad part. His wife had cancer treatmenta few years back and in some way it affected her mind. She is mourning her spouse alone and she doesn't know why. And nobody can go comfort her because it is suspected she also got Covid.
> 
> I really hope these people thats spreading all the bullshit know the damage they are really causing.


It's is truly sad to hear about this 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> My uncle passed away on Monday night. Fro the side of the family we are not realy close with but still sad there is a family member we will never see again.
> 
> He was also a Covid non-believer. Listened to all the conspiracies and misinformation you find everywhere. Hence mask wearing was at a minimum and even though he qualified for the jab he had no intention of getting it.
> 
> And here is the sad part. His wife had cancer treatmenta few years back and in some way it affected her mind. She is mourning her spouse alone and she doesn't know why. And nobody can go comfort her because it is suspected she also got Covid.
> 
> I really hope these people thats spreading all the bullshit know the damage they are really causing.


Sorry for your loss...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> My uncle passed away on Monday night. Fro the side of the family we are not realy close with but still sad there is a family member we will never see again.
> 
> He was also a Covid non-believer. Listened to all the conspiracies and misinformation you find everywhere. Hence mask wearing was at a minimum and even though he qualified for the jab he had no intention of getting it.
> 
> And here is the sad part. His wife had cancer treatmenta few years back and in some way it affected her mind. She is mourning her spouse alone and she doesn't know why. And nobody can go comfort her because it is suspected she also got Covid.
> 
> I really hope these people thats spreading all the bullshit know the damage they are really causing.



Whew that's tough. Sorry for your loss @Adephi.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> I really hope these people thats spreading all the bullshit know the damage they are really causing.



I’m sorry for your loss @Adephi but this sentence sums it up completely. 

the amount of misinformation people spread is so dangerous!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Any loss is a sad affair, so sorry for yours @Adephi !!!

Wish I can convince my almost 74 year old dad to take the vaccine, but to change the mind of an ex cop that fought in a war in Rhodesia and that has seen more hardship in life than most people has is not as easy as one would think. He had a full life up to now, was not all bad for him and he is now a happy camper that follows the sun all through the year and only spends 3 months at home to take stock and plan his next holiday with my mom. He is a man that takes his research serious, yet he cannot see the benefit of taking the vaccine... I will keep on trying... something will sink in eventually...

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Sorry for your loss @Adephi.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Any loss is a sad affair, so sorry for yours @Adephi !!!
> 
> Wish I can convince my almost 74 year old dad to take the vaccine, but to change the mind of an ex cop that fought in a war in Rhodesia and that has seen more hardship in life than most people has is not as easy as one would think. He had a full life up to now, was not all bad for him and he is now a happy camper that follows the sun all through the year and only spends 3 months at home to take stock and plan his next holiday with my mom. He is a man that takes his research serious, yet he cannot see the benefit of taking the vaccine... I will keep on trying... something will sink in eventually...



So many of the ‘older’ military types - not a great deal older than me! - are exactly the same. Not forgetting that one of the first things everyone does in the military is stand in a long line getting multiple vaccinations and laughing at the big guys passing out.

But there’s no way to talk sense about COVID to a group of veterans.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

It’s really alarming 

https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/arch...tals-put-severe-strain-on-private-facilities/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> It’s really alarming
> 
> https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/arch...tals-put-severe-strain-on-private-facilities/



It's really a disgrace what's happening (or not happening) at Charlotte Maxeke. 25% of Gauteng's bedspace out of commission due to firedoors. Those doors would have been in place on Monday already if they allowed a charity to provide it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> My uncle passed away on Monday night. Fro the side of the family we are not realy close with but still sad there is a family member we will never see again.
> 
> He was also a Covid non-believer. Listened to all the conspiracies and misinformation you find everywhere. Hence mask wearing was at a minimum and even though he qualified for the jab he had no intention of getting it.
> 
> And here is the sad part. His wife had cancer treatmenta few years back and in some way it affected her mind. She is mourning her spouse alone and she doesn't know why. And nobody can go comfort her because it is suspected she also got Covid.
> 
> I really hope these people thats spreading all the bullshit know the damage they are really causing.



...sorry for you loss Sir

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Here’s what will happen if you refuse a vaccine at work in South Africa*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/can-i-refuse-to-be-vaccinated-at-work-in-south-africa-2021-6
17 June 2021


Mandatory vaccination policies will need to be carefully considered by South African companies.
Employees can refuse to be vaccinated on constitutional or medical grounds.
It's the responsibility of the employer to provide alternatives that ensure the worker remains employed while limiting contact with other colleagues.
This includes allowing the employee to work from home or outside of regular hours.
If contact with other employees is unavoidable, the worker refusing the jab may be required to wear an N95 mask while at work.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

I guess they can't find masks that are big enough for banks and wine farms.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger

Sorry for your loss Adelphi. I suppose there comes a time when we all get a bit grumpy and stuck in our mind set but I think misinformation and social media are as much to blame for loss of life than anything else.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Any loss is a sad affair, so sorry for yours @Adephi !!!
> 
> Wish I can convince my almost 74 year old dad to take the vaccine, but to change the mind of an ex cop that fought in a war in Rhodesia and that has seen more hardship in life than most people has is not as easy as one would think. He had a full life up to now, was not all bad for him and he is now a happy camper that follows the sun all through the year and only spends 3 months at home to take stock and plan his next holiday with my mom. He is a man that takes his research serious, yet he cannot see the benefit of taking the vaccine... I will keep on trying... something will sink in eventually...



The couple that lives behind is I judge is in their 70s. Also refused to take the jab because of some nonsense their children told them. 

Currently there are 3 units in our complex under quarantine with positive cases and they lost a close friend as well. So last week they decided to go get the jab in secret. 

I think the more people get the jab the sceptics will realise that its for the better and end up going themselves.

My folks both got the jab already. But with me they didn't really have a choice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> The couple that lives behind is I judge is in their 70s. Also refused to take the jab because of some nonsense their children told them.
> 
> Currently there are 3 units in our complex under quarantine with positive cases and they lost a close friend as well. So last week they decided to go get the jab in secret.
> 
> I think the more people get the jab the sceptics will realise that its for the better and end up going themselves.
> 
> My folks both got the jab already. But with me they didn't really have a choice.



Kudos to them for getting the jab, but isn't it a sad state of affairs that they felt obliged to get in secret! I wish my parents had been so scared of their children

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> The couple that lives behind is I judge is in their 70s. Also refused to take the jab because of some nonsense their children told them.
> 
> Currently there are 3 units in our complex under quarantine with positive cases and they lost a close friend as well. So last week they decided to go get the jab in secret.
> 
> I think the more people get the jab the sceptics will realise that its for the better and end up going themselves.
> 
> My folks both got the jab already. But with me they didn't really have a choice.


My mom is going to go tomorrow. She wanted to go when it opened for the over 60’s but she had yet another eye surgery so was told to wait till that healed. 

what is the time frame till they open it up for the rest of us who want to get it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Japan is lifting Covid-19 restrictions for Tokyo one month before it hosts the Olympics*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/j...estrictions-from-tokyo-before-olympics-2021-6
17 June 2021


Japan is due to lift its state of emergency in Tokyo and eight other prefectures from June 20.
The Tokyo Olympics are due to start on July 23.
The games have faced opposition because of the pandemic, but organisers say they will be safe.
_[I'm sure the games will be safe. Don't know about the people though.]_

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> My mom is going to go tomorrow. She wanted to go when it opened for the over 60’s but she had yet another eye surgery so was told to wait till that healed.
> 
> what is the time frame till they open it up for the rest of us who want to get it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Hats off to the nursing profession!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Call for vigilance as Covid-19 infections in the Western Cape are quick on the rise*
https://www.iol.co.za/capeargus/new...the-rise-aed7a387-3f00-4eb8-8c55-3c1b68ab5c56
17 June 2021

"During the weekly digicon, Premier Alan Winde and provincial head of health Dr Keith Cloete highlighted that Covid-19 infections are accelerating in the Western Cape and that residents urgently need to adhere to lifesaving methods of behaviour to slow the spread the pandemic..." 

_["adhere" being the operative word. The ear-loops on my masks keep breaking off from the mask itself. I now have a pile of masks and a tube of Sticks Like Shit. Guess what's on the agenda tomorrow?]_

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Gauteng temporarily suspends hospital visits*
https://www.enca.com/news/gauteng-temporarily-suspends-hospital-visits
17 June 2021

"JOHANNESBURG - Visiting hours to all Gauteng public healthcare facilities have been temporarily suspended.

The Gauteng Health Department says this is because of the third wave of COVID-19 infections. 

Only one visitor per patient will be allowed in exceptional cases..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Recently, I said that in my town one never sees people without masks. Never say never.

This evening I went to a well-known restaurant to deliver something. I wouldn't expect the patrons to be masked, as they are eating and drinking. However, I would expect the owner, who was behind the bar, to be masked. 

I wonder ... does he think the bar will protect him?


----------



## Hooked

_[Under 6? ]_

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> View attachment 232428


Long wait till November for me.


----------



## Raindance

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 232437


Only in South Africa would it be possible to have 11K new cases but only 8K active cases. 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Raindance said:


> Only in South Africa would it be possible to have 11K new cases but only 8K active cases.
> 
> Regards


There’s a problem with that first table unless @Paul33 can explain


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver

Sorry for the loss in your family @Adephi 
Kudos to you and thanks for all the great information and insights you share with us here on this thread
I appreciate it a lot

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> There’s a problem with that first table unless @Paul33 can explain


Me I can’t explain. I found it on a Facebook page, thought it was informative. My bad.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> Me I can’t explain. I found it on a Facebook page, thought it was informative. My bad.


The person who’s compiling the stats is making a big mistake with “past 24 hours active cases”… it doesn’t work like that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Long wait till November for me.



I don't want to be the bearer of bad news, but they are already far behind schedule. Will see if they start the 40-year olds next month. But with all the setbacks lately I'm sceptical yet hopefull.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*France is vaccinating its citizens in South Africa with its own specially imported doses*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/f...izens-against-covid-19-in-south-africa-2021-6
17 June 2021

"French citizens over the age of 55 are being vaccinated in South Africa with specially imported doses of the one-shot Johnson & Johnson (J&J) vaccine.

The French Embassy in South Africa began its own Covid-19 vaccine rollout on Thursday morning. The decision to vaccinate French citizens aged 55 and over follows a visit to the country by President Emmanuel Macron in late May.

The embassy and the Consulates General of Cape Town and Johannesburg were instructed to organise a vaccination campaign in line with Macron's commitment to vaccinate French citizens living abroad.

"French President Emmanuel Macron stated that France will offer vaccination to every French citizen, including those living outside of France, by 31 August 2021," the Press Attaché at the French Embassy in South Africa, Janke Tolmay, told Business Insider South Africa.

"The French government has taken the decision to offer vaccination to its citizens abroad, if local vaccination is not available or not easy to access."

The public announcement by the French Embassy on 14 June was met with some criticism. South Africa's own vaccination rollout has been delayed by supply shortages owing, in part, to wealthier nations hoarding doses.

"This is not right. The world knows it," Fatima Hassan of the Health Justice Initiative said on Twitter, arguing that France had blocked the Covid-19 TRIPS waiver which would allow countries to manufacture their own vaccines, thereby mitigating the current imbalance of supply.

"We have less than 2 million people vaccinated here because of a supply crisis. June 2021. But, now we have G7 vaccine apartheid right here locally."

French drug policy watchdog, Observatoire Transparence Médicaments (Medicines Transparency Observatory), echoed Hassan's critique, adding that the French foreign minister had recently "refused to clearly support the lifting of patents requested in particular by South Africa".

"At the same time, the French Embassy announced a vaccination campaign for French nationals only, while the South African population still has limited access."

But Tolmay argues that President Macron has "reaffirmed a number of times his commitment to support South Africa and India’s initiative for a waiver on the TRIPS agreement for Covid-19-related pharmaceutical interventions."
France's vaccination efforts in South Africa aim to reach roughly 2,000 French nationals. Vaccinations began on Thursday in Tshwane and will start on Saturday in Cape Town. The following people aged 55 and over are eligible for vaccination:

French citizens and their married or civil union spouses.
Foreign parents of French children who are minors or adults.
Agents of French educational establishments abroad and of the Alliances Françaises in South Africa, and their married or civil union spouses.
"The vaccines are provided by the French government. They were shipped in specifically from France, with approval from South African authorities (the department of international relations and cooperation and South African Health Products Regulatory Authority)," said Tolmay.

"French residents in South Africa who will choose to be vaccinated under the French scheme will not be vaccinated through the South African scheme and will not use vaccine doses purchased by the South African government."

Because this rollout is an independent initiative, French citizens will not register via South Africa's Electronic Vaccination Data System (EVDS) and must, instead, schedule an appointment directly with the embassy online. French citizens will receive an SMS confirming their appointment time. The registration process includes completing:

A patient information form
A vaccination consent form
A pre-vaccination medical questionnaire
And according to Tolmay, France isn’t the only country rolling out its own vaccine programme in South Africa.

"Other foreign missions in South Africa have made similar provisions, as part of their duty of care mission."

Despite being separate to South Africa's national rollout, Tolmay told Business Insider SA that the total number of vaccinations would be communicated to the South African government once the campaign had been completed."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*COVID-19 in SA: 20 Gauteng schools closed this week*
https://www.enca.com/news/covid-19-in-sa-20-gauteng-schools-closed-this-week
18 June 2021

"Gauteng education is calling on parents to refrain from disrupting teaching and learning. This follows an incident in one school where parents threatened to shut it down amid panic over rising COVID-19 infections.

Over 1,000 teachers and nearly 2,000 pupils have tested positive leading to 20 schools in Gauteng closing.

Gauteng education spokesperson Steve Mabona says the department is monitoring these developments.

"We are much concerned about the numbers that we are seeing because as you know it is over 1,000 educators testing positive and just above 2,000 learners testing positive and so it is quite concerning but we are working very closely with the department of health to manage in our space," he said..."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*COVID VACCINES EARMARKED FOR TEACHERS EXPECTED TO ARRIVE ON FRIDAY*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/06/18/covid-...hers-expected-to-arrive-on-friday-health-dept
18 June 2021

"The Health Department said that South Africans could expect the arrival of 300,000 vaccines earmarked for educators on Friday..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Giant Buddhist statue gets Covid face mask in Japan*
https://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-asia-57511335
18 June 2021




"A 57m (187ft) Buddhist statue dedicated to the Goddess of Mercy, Kannon, in central Japan has been draped with a giant face covering. Temple managers in Aizuwakamatsu plan to keep the figure masked until the Covid-19 pandemic is brought under control."

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Adephi - do you or anyone else know what the latest understanding is regarding COVID transmission amongst toddlers at nursery schools?

I know they say very young kids are less likely to suffer bad illness from COVID than adults - but how are these little kids at transmission?

It's something we are worried about - thinking of holding our kid back from nursery school for a while.

Not sure if that's the right thing to do


----------



## Silver

Time to cover up

This was me going out on an unavoidable trip to the bank yesterday

Double mask and visor 

It’s quite crazy I know. And I couldn’t breathe properly. But I felt better about going into the bank like this

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir

I see the army is being deployed in Gauteng - to assist with mass screening, testing, tracking, tracing.
Hopefully they get deployed to the correct areas.
And hopefully they stick to their brief and it doesn't turn into scenes of unnecessary brutality again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> @Adephi - do you or anyone else know what the latest understanding is regarding COVID transmission amongst toddlers at nursery schools?
> 
> I know they say very young kids are less likely to suffer bad illness from COVID than adults - but how are these little kids at transmission?
> 
> It's something we are worried about - thinking of holding our kid back from nursery school for a while.
> 
> Not sure if that's the right thing to do



Transmissions in nursery schools at this stage are very low. From all the articles I have read I have not heard of a single nursery school that has been the source of an outbreak.

My wife works in a nursery school and the regulations set out by the Dept. Of Social Development are overboard, but in a good way. Things like sanitising baths that you step in before you go into the school, parents not allowed on the premises, classes kept seperate and different playtimes, hands washed every 30-45 minutes. Every night the school gets sanitised. Even the toys gets spread out and sprayed with ethanol.

In her class of 2-3 year olds 3 parents tested positive in the last few weeks but none of the kids. Obviously the kids had to stay home in any case. None of the teachers had Covid as yet. Some assistants had it but they live in townships and travel with taxi's. So they are prone to be high risk of contracting.

Regarding the nurseries for infants even before Covid they were kept seperate and in low numbers.

In terms of nurseries I'd say if its a registered nursery there is nothing to worry about but still be vigilant.

But, this is the first wave to happen while the schools are open. So there might still be new findings made in the next few weeks.

I would suggest you wait maybe 2 months for this wave to pass just to be on the safe side.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Transmissions in nursery schools at this stage are very low. From all the articles I have read I have not heard of a single nursery school that has been the source of an outbreak.
> 
> My wife works in a nursery school and the regulations set out by the Dept. Of Social Development are overboard, but in a good way. Things like sanitising baths that you step in before you go into the school, parents not allowed on the premises, classes kept seperate and different playtimes, hands washed every 30-45 minutes. Every night the school gets sanitised. Even the toys gets spread out and sprayed with ethanol.
> 
> In her class of 2-3 year olds 3 parents tested positive in the last few weeks but none of the kids. Obviously the kids had to stay home in any case. None of the teachers had Covid as yet. Some assistants had it but they live in townships and travel with taxi's. So they are prone to be high risk of contracting.
> 
> Regarding the nurseries for infants even before Covid they were kept seperate and in low numbers.
> 
> In terms of nurseries I'd say if its a registered nursery there is nothing to worry about but still be vigilant.
> 
> But, this is the first wave to happen while the schools are open. So there might still be new findings made in the next few weeks.
> 
> I would suggest you wait maybe 2 months for this wave to pass just to be on the safe side.



Gamma and Delta variants have been putting kids in hospital overseas. Both have been flagged as health concerns towards children. 

"We studied Covid-19 case rates for adolescents and children in the state of São Paulo, home to more than 20 percent of Brazil’s population. Our analysis found a surge in the numbers of both reported cases and hospitalizations among adolescents and children since the end of 2020. Approximately half of those hospitalizations, more than 900, were among children younger than 5, including many infants."

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Just got a call from SWAMBO, massive influx of Covid positive patients that are very sick. Hospital is going into "Crisis" mode again, FML. 3rd Wave has arrived in our small town. Going to see very little of SWAMBO for a while. Stay safe guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just got a call from SWAMBO, massive influx of Covid positive patients that are very sick. Hospital is going into "Crisis" mode again, FML. 3rd Wave has arrived in our small town. Going to see very little of SWAMBO for a while. Stay save guys!



Eish, my condolences.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*SA police, soldiers next in line to be vaccinated – and taxi drivers not far behind*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/w...workers-be-get-their-covid-19-vaccines-2021-6
18 June 2021

South Africa's vaccine rollout is expected to reach police officers, soldiers, and prison warders in July.
These public sector employees have been identified as essential, with those over the age of 40 prioritised to receive their jabs in Phase 2 of the rollout.
Taxi drivers, marshals, and conductors are also in line to be vaccinated.
A dedicated vaccination site will be rolled out to Gauteng's taxi industry next week as part of a pilot programme.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*UPDATE | No masks needed for children younger than 6 as Level 3 rules updated*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/n...d-as-government-corrects-level-3-rules-2021-6
18 June 2021

Children under the age of 6 no longer need to wear masks in South Africa.
Cogta minister Nkosazana Dlamini Zuma hasn't said whether removing the mask exception for small children was a mistake, but updated rules to reinstate it on Thursday.
Rules requiring banks to keep sanitiser to hand at ATMs also reappeared in lockdown regulations.
Teachers and social workers say the debate about masks for older children is ongoing, and at times fierce.
Under rules for Alert Level 3 published late on Thursday, "every person" in a public place was required to wear a mask covering the nose and mouth, dropping the previous exception that had been expressly limited mandatory masks to those older than six years.

The office of co-operative governance and traditional affairs (Cogta) minister Nkosazana Dlamini Zuma never said whether that change had been in error. But on Thursday she gazetted an amendment that re-instated the exception, so that children under six are again exempt from wearing masks.

In the same update, Dlamini Zuma also reinstated a requirement for banks to manage the queues at cash machines to maintain social distance, and demanding that banks must have sanitiser available at every ATM. Those rules had also been dropped in the move from Level 2 to Level 3.

The rules around children and masks have changed several times, with no clear government policy to be discerned. Under travel rules, children older than two were required to be masked when flying into South Africa, then that age limit was pushed up to five. When criminal sanctions were included in regulations for those failing to wear masks in public, children of all ages were initially included. Then children under six were excluded, although other government guidelines held that only those under two should never have to wear a mask, while those between two and five should be "encouraged" to do so...

Current guidance from the Unicef and the World Health Organisation is that children over 12 should be treated as adults when it comes to masks, that those between six and 11 should be evaluated on a more case-by-case basis, and that those five or younger should not be required to wear masks."

@Silver 

_[How do they expect people to comply with the rules, when they keep changing the rules?!]_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*CTICC WILL BECOME A MASS VACCINATION SITE*
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/coronavirus
18 June 2021

"... Good news for the Western Cape: in the coming weeks, the Cape Town International Convention Centre (CTICC) will become a mass vaccination site. With a lot of the legwork already done as a result of planning last year after the CTICC was converted into the Western Cape’s first major field hospital, officials hope to see full completion by the end of June 2021.

Western Cape Premier Alan Winde said, “this mass ‘vaccination centre of hope’ will be able to vaccinate over 4000 people a day”. He added that it will have 50 vaccination sites, each able to vaccinate up to 100 people per day. Further plans for several more mass vaccination sites across the metro area are in the pipeline, said Mayor Dan Plato, with more updates expected to come in the next few weeks..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just got a call from SWAMBO, massive influx of Covid positive patients that are very sick. Hospital is going into "Crisis" mode again, FML. 3rd Wave has arrived in our small town. Going to see very little of SWAMBO for a while. Stay safe guys!


Not good dude. Hope you guys keep safe!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

My kids high school is going back to 50% attendance. One teacher and a few students are positive. 

scary scary times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> My kids high school is going back to 50% attendance. One teacher and a few students are positive.
> 
> scary scary times.



They closed my kids school for the week. Home schooling sucks balls.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> They closed my kids school for the week. Home schooling sucks balls.


Truly it does

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Adephi said:


> They closed my kids school for the week. Home schooling sucks balls.



made me realize why I never became a teacher... would have been in a C-Max facility a long long time ago....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> made me realize why I never became a teacher... would have been in a C-Max facility a long long time ago....



Teachers have it easy. They don't have to compete with Roblox and Minecraft.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Adephi said:


> Teachers have it easy. They don't have to compete with Roblox and Minecraft.



I had to change the wifi password so many times, I couldnt get my self logged in for days either...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Teachers have it easy. They don't have to compete with Roblox and Minecraft.


And videos of mine craft and fortnite and watching other people play. Drives me crazy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

I have a lot of patience with kids... but one thing that drives me to crying myself to sleep under my desk is...

"...look dad, this is a new dance on tiktok..."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*How Limpopo – one of SA's poorest provinces – is leading SA’s vaccine rollout*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/limpopo-fast-covid-19-vaccine-rollout-in-south-africa-2021-6
19 June 2021


Limpopo is South Africa's second-poorest province, with more than 80% of its population living in under-resourced rural areas.
Despite this, the province has managed to register 66% of residents over the age of 60 for their Covid-19 vaccinations.
It's also already vaccinated 6.37% of the adult population, outpacing the national average.
Using an army of 9,000 community healthcare workers and getting churches on-board have been underpinned this success, says Limpopo's health MEC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Spike in infections at Gauteng schools*
https://www.enca.com/news/covid-19-watch-spike-infections-gauteng-schools
19 June 2021

"Basic Education Minister Angie Motshekga is expected to hold a briefing on Saturday, with many wondering if schools around the country will be closed?

In Gauteng, there have been close to 1,000 new COVID-19 infections in schools in a week.

The provincial education department says the total number of school-related cases is nearing 5,000.

But teacher's union Sadtu says it's encouraged that teachers will soon get vaccinated."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*China's about to administer its billionth coronavirus shot. *
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/06/18/china/billion-vaccine-shots-mic-intl-hnk/index.html
18 June 2021

"Within days, China will reach a staggering 1 billion doses in its Covid-19 vaccination drive -- a scale and speed unrivaled by any other country in the world.

As of Wednesday, China had administered more than 945 million doses -- three times the number delivered in the United States, and almost 40% of the 2.5 billion shots given globally.

The number is all the more remarkable given its rollout had a slow start. China only reached its first million doses on March 27 -- two weeks behind the US. But the pace picked up significantly in May, with more than 500 million shots given over the past month, according to data from China's National Health Commission.

On Tuesday alone, it administered more than 20 million doses. At that rate, it is likely to exceed 1 billion doses this weekend..."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

https://africacheck.org/fact-checks...not-null-and-void-if-you-get-covid-19-vaccine

*No, your life insurance is not ‘null and void’ if you get a Covid-19 vaccine*
Experts say recent claims that getting the Covid vaccine will render your life insurance policy invalid are false and scaremongering.

And they got links to American and Australian links debunking this if you don't trust africacheck.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Transmissions in nursery schools at this stage are very low. From all the articles I have read I have not heard of a single nursery school that has been the source of an outbreak.
> 
> My wife works in a nursery school and the regulations set out by the Dept. Of Social Development are overboard, but in a good way. Things like sanitising baths that you step in before you go into the school, parents not allowed on the premises, classes kept seperate and different playtimes, hands washed every 30-45 minutes. Every night the school gets sanitised. Even the toys gets spread out and sprayed with ethanol.
> 
> In her class of 2-3 year olds 3 parents tested positive in the last few weeks but none of the kids. Obviously the kids had to stay home in any case. None of the teachers had Covid as yet. Some assistants had it but they live in townships and travel with taxi's. So they are prone to be high risk of contracting.
> 
> Regarding the nurseries for infants even before Covid they were kept seperate and in low numbers.
> 
> In terms of nurseries I'd say if its a registered nursery there is nothing to worry about but still be vigilant.
> 
> But, this is the first wave to happen while the schools are open. So there might still be new findings made in the next few weeks.
> 
> I would suggest you wait maybe 2 months for this wave to pass just to be on the safe side.



many thanks @Adephi 
I appreciate all the detail and info !


----------



## Hooked

*Uber offers 100,000 free rides to get teachers to vaccination sites – here’s how the rollout will work*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/u...hers-in-south-africa-to-get-vaccinated-2021-6
19 June 2021

"Teachers and staff in South African schools will start receiving their Covid-19 jabs on Wednesday 23 June in a two-week push to administer 582,000 doses of the Johnson & Johnson (J&J) vaccine.

The rollout to the education sector will start with 300,000 doses of the J&J vaccine, with a further 282,000 arriving before the end of June. This specialised rollout, detailed by the department of basic education on Saturday, will be managed by provincial authorities.

Staff don’t need to self-register on the Electronic Vaccination Data System (EVDS) and will instead have their details – obtained via the Personal and Salary System (PERSAL) – uploaded by provincial school management teams.

... the minister of basic education, Angie Motshekga, said staff with the following criteria would *not* qualify for vaccination:

Any person who had contracted Covid-19 in the past 30 days.
Any person who was vaccinated using another vaccine (Pfizer or Johnson & Johnson, under Sisonke).
Any person who had received a flu vaccine in the past 14 days.
... South Africa’s leading e-hailing service, Uber, has already offered 100,000 free rides to get teachers to and from vaccination sites, according to Whittle. “These will obviously be made available in the metros and we’re hoping to make a further announcement about the details of that particular process.”

Uber, in partnership with the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO), previously announced that it would offer 1 million free rides to vaccination sites around the world..."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

This sh@t happens only in SA

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...ptions-after-clicks-pharmacist-blows-whistle/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 232565



Interesting that the deathrate hasn't gone up more than this. I'm sure its still coming because its usually 2 weeks behind. But I expected it would be worse than this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*Schools to remain open - Motshekga*
https://www.enca.com/news/schools-remain-open-angie-motshekga
19 June 2021

"... [Motshekga] says that COVID-19 cases will be handled according to the differentiated risk adjustment strategy..."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Major healthcare worker shortages – R460-million Gauteng hospital stands empty*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...pital-stands-empty.html?utm_source=newsletter
A hospital funded by the provincial government to the tune of R460 million stands empty in Gauteng despite being handed over to Gauteng’s Health Department last month, reports City Press.

This is reportedly due to a shortage of healthcare workers available to make use of this new facility.

City Press also highlights that another R550 million COVID-19 facility – at the Chris Hani Baragwanath hospital – is operating at a fraction of its capacity due to staff shortages.

Gauteng health department spokesperson Kwara Kekana told City press that only 92 of the 500 available beds at this facility are in use.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Tokyo cancels Olympic live-viewing events and will turn some venues into vaccination sites*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/tokyo-olympics-live-viewing-events-vaccinations-2021-6
20 June 2021

"Tokyo Gov. Yuriko Koike announced Saturday that live in-person viewing events in the city scheduled for next month's Olympic games were canceled, the Japan Times reported...

Some of the six venues, which included Yoyogi, Inokashira, and Hibiya parks in Tokyo, will instead be used as Covid-19 vaccination sites, Koike said..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Johannesburg mayor Geoffrey Makhubo tests positive for Covid-19*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...covid-19-80e0e6b3-fbab-4eba-baca-fa2f451cff58
20 June 2021

"Johannesburg mayor Geoffrey Makhubo tested positive for Covid-19 and has gone into self-quarantine as part of the recovery process, his office said on Sunday..."


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Businesses told they can fire workers who refuse Covid-19 vaccines – but it’s not that simple*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/covid-19-vaccinations-in-the-workplace-in-south-africa-2021-6
21 June 2021

"South Africa's labour department recently updated its guidelines for dealing with Covid-19 in the workplace, which now requires companies to declare whether they plan to make vaccinations compulsory.

At the National Economic Development and Labour Council (Nedlac), government and the private sector agreed that workers' refusal to take the Covid-19 vaccine should not justify a dismissal. But, last week, Business for South Africa (B4SA) told businesses that the revised guidance does not bar employers from firing workers who reject the vaccine.

"There is nothing contained in the Revised Occupational Health and Safety Direction which prohibits an employer from dismissing an employee who has been identified as high risk and who has refused to be vaccinated (and cannot be reasonably accommodated)," B4SA told its constituents.

"… but employers are encouraged, before considering such action, to seek legal advice given the complexities of such a dismissal," said B4SA.

Before considering a dismal, employers must have first conduct a risk assessment of their workplace to determine the category of employees which it requires to be vaccinated on a mandatory basis, Riola Kok, a professional support lawyer at law firm CDH's employment practice, said.

According to Kok, there are two main reasons you could get fired for refusing to be vaccinated if you are a high-risk employee and cannot be accommodated in the workplace.

After considering the employee's reasons for refusal, such as medical, religious, constitutional, and cultural, the employer is mandated to assess whether it is necessary for the employee in question to be inoculated and whether they fall under a high-risk category where vaccinations are required.

Dealing with dismissals on a case-by-case basis will determine the fairness of the termination and the employee's role, work environment, the alternatives they have or have not been provided, and their reasons for objection should be taken to account, Kok said.

Workers can be dismissed based on the operational requirements of the employer which would lead to standard retrenchment, Kok said.

"A dismissal for operational requirements, being a standard form retrenchment, [could mean] you no longer fit into the organogram because you refuse to be vaccinated where all the employees in this category are required to be vaccinated," Kok said.

The company could argue that a particular Covid-19 high-risk category, because of the vaccination requirement, has had to undergo a restructuring and disqualifies workers who refuse the vaccine, she said.

"In a situation where this is an employee that we've identified must be vaccinated due to their job role, the vaccine is available to be administered and there's a refusal and you require somebody in that position, then the employer would need to go the operational requirement route," she said...

"Where you have employees, for example who don't really require the vaccine because of the nature of their job; they're not interacting with the public, they're not even interacting perhaps with other employees, because they sit in an office and they can self-isolate… there's simply no need, in relation to that employee, to make vaccinations mandatory," said Kok."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Silver

*Webinar on COVID from Discovery Health*
June 2021

The presenter is their CEO, Dr Ryan Noach
He is a friend of mine. He is extremely passionate and dedicated to helping in the fight against COVID.

I think this is an excellent presentation. It gives a great picture of where we are with the 3rd wave, concerns about Gauteng and progress with vaccination.

I am very grateful that people like Ryan and his team have worked so hard on this and continue to do so.

Have a look

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> *Webinar on COVID from Discovery Health*
> June 2021
> 
> The presenter is their CEO, Dr Ryan Noach
> He is a friend of mine. He is extremely passionate and dedicated to helping in the fight against COVID.
> 
> I think this is an excellent presentation. It gives a great picture of where we are with the 3rd wave, concerns about Gauteng and progress with vaccination.
> 
> I am very grateful that people like Ryan and his team have worked so hard on this and continue to do so.
> 
> Have a look




Thank you @Silver . Really interesting and worth a watch.

The graphs in the beginning I see is dated 10 June. And we have seen how the official numbers have increased in the last 10 days especially here in Gauteng. It's not looking good. But the vaccine data is very reassuring.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Thank you @Silver . Really interesting and worth a watch.
> 
> The graphs in the beginning I see is dated 10 June. And we have seen how the official numbers have increased in the last 10 days especially here in Gauteng. It's not looking good. But the vaccine data is very reassuring.



The daily cases are almost 50% higher than the first two peaks

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Adephi 
Appreciate that you had a look and pointed that out.

I liked the way he discussed the vaccines in the 4 countries - Israel, UK, USA and Chile
And that Chile chose the Chinese vaccine - and that didn't do as well as the other vaccines
Reassuring to know we are on the J&J and Pfizer route here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Feliks Karp said:


> The daily cases are almost 50% higher than the first two peaks
> View attachment 232672



Thanks @Feliks Karp - that is alarming indeed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

So this happened in Madison Square Gardens last night.

Over 20k crammed into closed arena.

We'll get there. Just a little bit longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> So this happened in Madison Square Gardens last night.
> 
> Over 20k crammed into closed arena.
> 
> We'll get there. Just a little bit longer.
> 
> View attachment 232714



This freaks me out, Delta variant and gamma variant both showing signs of smacking kids hard, many children not vaccinated, vaccines show a strong trend to stopping "severe" infection in these variants but not stopping infection, honestly seems like we're going to push in a path for strains that nail kids spread by adults.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*SOUTH AFRICA SET TO HOST VACCINE TECH TRANSFER HUB*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/06/21/south-africa-set-to-host-vaccine-tech-transfer-hub
22 June 2021

"South Africa is set to host a "technology transfer hub" for coronavirus vaccines to scale up production know-how in Africa's worst-hit nation, President Cyril Ramaphosa said Monday.

Ramaphosa said French President Emmanuel Macron and World Health Organisation chief Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus would join him at a media briefing to announce the initiative at 1500 GMT.

"The briefing will focus on the establishment of the first messenger RNA technology transfer hub for COVID-19 vaccines, located in South Africa," the presidency said in a brief statement.

The WHO has previously set up such hubs, which provide know-how and training to local manufacturers, to boost global production of influenza vaccines..."

During a visit to South Africa last month, Macron said he was pushing for faster transfer of technology to allow poorer countries to start manufacturing their own COVID-19 jabs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

*FACTSHEET: Excess deaths in South Africa explained*
The number of excess deaths may be a more accurate and more concerning measure of the Covid pandemic than the daily death toll. But how are excess deaths calculated?

https://africacheck.org/fact-checks/factsheets/factsheet-excess-deaths-south-africa-explained

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

*Are you 40 and over? Acting health minister wants you to register soon for the Covid-19 vaccine*



https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/south-africa/2021-06-22-are-you-40-and-over-acting-health-minister-wants-you-to-soon-register-for-the-covid-19-vaccine/

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

*Woman who claims she gave birth to 10 babies admitted to psychiatric ward*
*
https://nypost.com/2021/06/21/south-african-woman-who-says-she-birthed-10-babies-now-in-psych-ward/*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

*AG paints grim picture of how towns mismanaged Covid-19 cash*
*https://www.timeslive.co.za/politic...icture-of-how-towns-mismanaged-covid-19-cash/*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*Gautengers are finally staying home – but the Western Cape stopped going out early*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/covid-gauteng-restaurant-visits-2021-6
22 June 2021

Google data suggests that South Africans are - finally - starting to stay home more as the country's third wave takes hold.
There have been fewer visits to restaurants, cafes, cinemas, and offices in the last month.
But Gauteng, currently in the grips of a devastating third wave, has seen among the smallest change in habits.
Three weeks after Gauteng officially entered its third wave, visits to malls, cafes, and cinemas were still the second-highest recorded in the country, down by only 2%.
Whereas in the Western Cape, these visits were down by 16%.
Early data does, however, suggest that Gauteng is, finally, starting to work from, and stay, home a bit more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> *Are you 40 and over? Acting health minister wants you to register soon for the Covid-19 vaccine*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...ou-to-soon-register-for-the-covid-19-vaccine/



thanks @Grand Guru 
Need to keep an eye on this to register as soon as possible

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Alcohol ban and stricter lockdown proposed*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...-lockdown-proposed.html?utm_source=newsletter
A total alcohol ban is needed to reduce trauma cases and free up hospital space in Gauteng as the province struggles to cope with the rise of Covid-19 cases.

This is the view of Professor Charles Parry, director of the Alcohol, Tobacco and other drug research unit at the SA Medical Research Council (SAMRC).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Alcohol ban and stricter lockdown proposed*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...-lockdown-proposed.html?utm_source=newsletter
A total alcohol ban is needed to reduce trauma cases and free up hospital space in Gauteng as the province struggles to cope with the rise of Covid-19 cases.

This is the view of Professor Charles Parry, director of the Alcohol, Tobacco and other drug research unit at the SA Medical Research Council (SAMRC).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

I see trouble coming, - stock up on beer and juice guys - level 4\5 for Gauteng...
my beertruck picking up my vape juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*Virgin Atlantic is first UK airline due back in SA this week – but travel restrictions remain*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...-africa-to-the-uk-with-virgin-atlantic-2021-6
23 June 2021

Virgin Atlantic aims to beat British Airways by being the first UK airline to return to South Africa this week.
Both airlines' South African flights have been suspended for six months following the discovery of the Beta variant.
South Africa remains firmly on the UK's "red list" of banned travel.
Virgin Atlantic passengers arriving from South Africa will still need to quarantine in a state-run hotel for 10 days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*You can now get a Chinese Covid-19 vaccine in Zimbabwe, for R1,400*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/z...-19-vaccine-tourists-from-south-africa-2021-6
23 June 2021

Zimbabwe is now open for vaccine tourists from South Africa, says the privately-owned HealthPoint Hospital.
People who present themselves – and the equivalent of around R1,400 – can get their first Covid-19 shot, and return two weeks later for the second.
With Zimbabwe's vaccine drive going well, it has been authorised by the government to sell doses to foreigners, the hospital says.
Zimbabwe's President Emmerson Mnangagwa has been resolute that foreigners will be offered vaccines once citizens are sufficiently served, despite civil society concerns about the plan.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Has coronavirus reached 'peak fitness'? *
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/has-coronavirus-reached-peak-fitness-delta-variant-2021-6
23 June 2021

World Health Organisation officials called Delta the "fittest" variant to date on Monday.
Delta is more transmissible, and potentially deadlier, than any other coronavirus variant so far.
Scientists now wonder if the virus has reached "peak fitness," though it's likely too soon to tell.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Tokyo Olympics bans alcohol at all venues just weeks before Games begin*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/tokyo-olympics-bans-alcohol-all-venues-weeks-before-games-2021-6
23 June 2021

In an about turn, Tokyo Olympics organisers say alcohol will be banned at all venues.
It follows a public outcry after reports said organisers were contemplating allowing alcohol at the Games.
Spectators will be capped at 10,000 but experts say allowing zero spectators is still the "least risky" option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *Alcohol ban and stricter lockdown proposed*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...-lockdown-proposed.html?utm_source=newsletter
> A total alcohol ban is needed to reduce trauma cases and free up hospital space in Gauteng as the province struggles to cope with the rise of Covid-19 cases.
> 
> This is the view of Professor Charles Parry, director of the Alcohol, Tobacco and other drug research unit at the SA Medical Research Council (SAMRC).



I tend to agree but it will have dire consequences for the restaurant industry - again.


----------



## Modyrts

Hooked said:


> I tend to agree but it will have dire consequences for the restaurant industry - again.



A pub that had been running since I was a kid 20 something years ago had to close doors during the alcohol ban. The pub was sort of a lowkey landmark in my area. Alcohol bans salved nothing other than promoting illegal black market under the counter sales at exorbitant prices

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Modyrts said:


> A pub that had been running since I was a kid 20 something years ago had to close doors during the alcohol ban. The pub was sort of a lowkey landmark in my area. Alcohol bans salved nothing other than promoting illegal black market under the counter sales at exorbitant prices


It has also reduced the numbers/severity of trauma significantly… this beyond any doubt. It has relieved the healthcare system from a very avoidable cause of demand for healthcare and freed beds and resources that could not otherwise be rechanelled to the COVID-19 epidemic

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> It has also reduced the numbers/severity of trauma significantly… this beyond any doubt. It has relieved the healthcare system from a very avoidable cause of demand for healthcare and freed beds and resources that could not otherwise be rechanelled to the COVID-19 epidemic



To add to that, very few pubs adhere to covid regulations. You don't have to go into a pub to realise how crowded it is. Just look at the amount of cars parked outside. No social distancing, no mask wearing, no sanitizing, ......

They like small superspreaders every night. And the owners/managers encourage it. So they sadly have themselves to blame if the curfew gets extended or they are forced to close down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Modyrts

Grand Guru said:


> It has also reduced the numbers/severity of trauma significantly… this beyond any doubt. It has relieved the healthcare system from a very avoidable cause of demand for healthcare and freed beds and resources that could not otherwise be rechanelled to the COVID-19 epidemic





Adephi said:


> To add to that, very few pubs adhere to covid regulations. You don't have to go into a pub to realise how crowded it is. Just look at the amount of cars parked outside. No social distancing, no mask wearing, no sanitizing, ......
> 
> They like small superspreaders every night. And the owners/managers encourage it. So they sadly have themselves to blame if the curfew gets extended or they are forced to close down.



Guys guys relax I'm not arguing against the alcohol ban. I don't even consume alcohol. I was more referring to the fact that it has indeed had a huge impact on the hospitality industry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Modyrts said:


> A pub that had been running since I was a kid 20 something years ago had to close doors during the alcohol ban. The pub was sort of a lowkey landmark in my area. Alcohol bans salved nothing other than promoting illegal black market under the counter sales at exorbitant prices



That's a real shame and my heart goes out to pubs and restaurants which were forced to close.


----------



## Modyrts

Hooked said:


> That's a real shame and my heart goes out to pubs and restaurants which were forced to close.



Yeah, my partner is a Chef and shes been without work as the restaurant had to cut staff but the sad reality of it all is that there are many in that position

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Modyrts said:


> Guys guys relax I'm not arguing against the alcohol ban. I don't even consume alcohol. I was more referring to the fact that it has indeed had a huge impact on the hospitality industry.



The problem with debating online is its sometimes come across as arguing or agressive. No, we are just have a constructive argument.

I agree with you 100%. It is very sad that this have to happen to pubs and restaurants. Whether you drink or not, they do contribute to the local economy and in small towns like Yzer for example they play a big role in tourism. And a lot of them do carry some form of heritage to an area.

But this is tough times for all of us. And we need to look beyond that for now. Gauteng is going over the edge like Thelma and Louise at high speed. And something needs to be done.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Modyrts said:


> Guys guys relax I'm not arguing against the alcohol ban. I don't even consume alcohol. I was more referring to the fact that it has indeed had a huge impact on the hospitality industry.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

It’s turning really sour

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> It’s turning really sour
> 
> View attachment 232882



My boy has a sore throat and a fever. As the dr looked at him gave the covid forms for me to fill in so long. So now we sit and wait. At least the boss told me to stay at home.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> My boy has a sore throat and a fever. As the dr looked at him gave the covid forms for me to fill in so long. So now we sit and wait. At least the boss told me to stay at home.


Sending positive thoughts your way @Adephi

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Adephi said:


> My boy has a sore throat and a fever. As the dr looked at him gave the covid forms for me to fill in so long. So now we sit and wait. At least the boss told me to stay at home.



Good luck and wishing for a negative result for @Adephi JNR!!

Both my parents got diagnosed with Covid today. So holding thumbs the worst part is over for them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Modyrts

B


Adephi said:


> My boy has a sore throat and a fever. As the dr looked at him gave the covid forms for me to fill in so long. So now we sit and wait. At least the boss told me to stay at home.


 Best of luck hopefully its just a scare . My uncle has the new variant and he said his throat was so sore that he didn't want to move, he is currently recovering, hopefully.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://news.sky.com/story/covid-19...-plus-coronavirus-variant-of-concern-12339465

New sub-mutation of the delta variant. Seems to have a mutation found on our Beta variant which stops the effectiveness of certain antibiotics on the secondary infections.


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> My boy has a sore throat and a fever. As the dr looked at him gave the covid forms for me to fill in so long. So now we sit and wait. At least the boss told me to stay at home.



Holding thumbs for you man, and everyone else in this thread who has someone infected.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

*Gauteng’s 3rd wave: 'It’s too late for anything but to just stay at home,’ warn experts*


https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/arch...ything-but-to-just-stay-at-home-warn-experts/

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

*To quit or to substitute – The new global tobacco war*

https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/archives/to-quit-or-to-substitute-the-new-global-tobacco-war/

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

*Living with a short sleep gene: 'It's a gift'*


https://edition.cnn.com/2021/06/22/health/short-sleep-gene-wellness-scn/index.html


I gave this gene to my eldest daughter. 4 to 5 hours of sleep and we’re good to go!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

Adephi said:


> My boy has a sore throat and a fever. As the dr looked at him gave the covid forms for me to fill in so long. So now we sit and wait. At least the boss told me to stay at home.


Sorry to hear that.
All the best for you and your family


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Good luck and wishing for a negative result for @Adephi JNR!!
> 
> Both my parents got diagnosed with Covid today. So holding thumbs the worst part is over for them.


Holy crap dude I’m sorry to hear that. I hope they’re both going to be good!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> My boy has a sore throat and a fever. As the dr looked at him gave the covid forms for me to fill in so long. So now we sit and wait. At least the boss told me to stay at home.



Hope it's not COVID. The thing is with COVID is that we become anxious over "ordinary" cold/flu symptoms. Happens to me often!
Keep us posted @Adephi

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Another interview with Dr Ryan Noach (CEO of Discovery Health)
This was yesterday with Alec Hogg from Biznews

I suggest watching it - it’s about 15mins

it gives an update of the 3rd wave from Discovery’s point of view

*Bottom line - stay at home if you can and consult your family doctor if you get sick (virtually if possible)*

Now is the time to take extra care and be very cautious. Hospitals are full.
Especially if you’re in Gauteng

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stranger

Very concerned about this third wave. I trust everyone who has contacted the virus comes through safely. Strength to those that have to deal with it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

Yeah .... political will.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

My boy tested negative. Thats a big relieve.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## SAVaper

Adephi said:


> My boy tested negative. Thats a big relieve.


Awesome


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> My boy tested negative. Thats a big relieve.



very happy for you guys @Adephi !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> My boy tested negative. Thats a big relieve.


Best news I’ve heard all day @Adephi

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

vicTor said:


> View attachment 232988


Nee wat boet, in die donker is alle katte grys.....

Groetnis

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

*We can't afford a Level 5 lockdown in Gauteng - Premier David Makhura*


The Gauteng premier has ruled out the possibility of moving the province to a Level 5 lockdown.
Premier David Makhura was speaking in the Gauteng legislature.
He admitted that the delay in the reopening of the Charlotte Maxeke Johannesburg Academic Hospital had a negative impact on their fight to curb Covid-19.

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...own-in-gauteng-premier-david-makhura-20210624

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> My boy tested negative. Thats a big relieve.



So glad to hear it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DavyH

Father in law tested positive today, presumably picked it up during a visit to a doctor with rooms at a clinic last week. Mother in law died of cancer just over a month ago. My wife is beside herself.


----------



## Grand Guru

DavyH said:


> Father in law tested positive today, presumably picked it up during a visit to a doctor with rooms at a clinic last week. Mother in law died of cancer just over a month ago. My wife is beside herself.


Sorry for your loss @DavyH… your wife needs you more than ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

DavyH said:


> Father in law tested positive today, presumably picked it up during a visit to a doctor with rooms at a clinic last week. Mother in law died of cancer just over a month ago. My wife is beside herself.


Davy , sorry to hear .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

DavyH said:


> Father in law tested positive today, presumably picked it up during a visit to a doctor with rooms at a clinic last week. Mother in law died of cancer just over a month ago. My wife is beside herself.


So sorry to hear @DavyH

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

DavyH said:


> Father in law tested positive today, presumably picked it up during a visit to a doctor with rooms at a clinic last week. Mother in law died of cancer just over a month ago. My wife is beside herself.


Very sad news.
All the best for you and your family


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

DavyH said:


> Father in law tested positive today, presumably picked it up during a visit to a doctor with rooms at a clinic last week. Mother in law died of cancer just over a month ago. My wife is beside herself.



Sorry to hear that @DavyH. It must be really tough for your wife. I hope your father-in-law makes a full recovery.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

DavyH said:


> Father in law tested positive today, presumably picked it up during a visit to a doctor with rooms at a clinic last week. Mother in law died of cancer just over a month ago. My wife is beside herself.



All the best wishes there under the sircumstances.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Now my daughter's class is under quarantine. It never stops.

I really wish they close the schools now. Or at least move the holliday to next week. I'm still standing by the fact that children aren't the main vehicle of transmission.

But parents need to know where we stand. Surely this stop-go-stop is not good for the kids either.
Also, during school holidays things tend to slow down slightly. And Gauteng desperately need a slowdown right now.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape battling to control spike in Covid-19 infections*
https://www.iol.co.za/capetimes/new...fections-5a4e56d1-77e3-49d0-b273-a7c01eff7097
25 June 2021

"The Western Cape continues to see an increase in Covid-19 infections, hospitalisations and deaths – with an average of 1 039 new Covid-19 diagnoses each day.

Hospital admissions are increasing, with an average of 86 new admissions per day, along with around 15 deaths each day, according to health officials at the latest Covid-19 briefing on Thursday...

The proportion of positive cases has also increased markedly, to an average of 20%.

Overall, there is a 51% week on week increase in cases in the metro. All the sub-districts are seeing a marked increase in cases...

There were also currently 1 180 patients admitted with Covid-19 – an increase of 68% since mid-May..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

The government needs to impose an inter-provincial travel ban before the school holidays begin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*Sars to close its tax branches temporarily for visits*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...r-visits-98fb4a33-c777-42b7-85bc-8fb3b241b53f
25 June 2021

"With the rising case numbers and the onset of the third wave peak of the Covid-19 pandemic, the SA Revenue Service (Sars) has decided to close its tax branches temporarily for ’’physical visits’’ from Thursday, July 1.

Sars hopes physical branch visits will be able to resume from August 16, but will review the situation continuously.

It said its digital platforms, as demonstrated during the peak of the second wave, allows taxpayers to continue to fulfil their obligations online..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Stranger

DavyH said:


> Father in law tested positive today, presumably picked it up during a visit to a doctor with rooms at a clinic last week. Mother in law died of cancer just over a month ago. My wife is beside herself.



So sorry to hear this Davy, love and support those around you as best you can. Two of my mates have just tested positive, the wife not doing well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Confirmed: SA to open up vaccinations to people under 60*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...under-60-9db0e250-aeaf-4fa8-9fb2-dfcf0b1a2c0b

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Sars to close its tax branches temporarily for visits*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...r-visits-98fb4a33-c777-42b7-85bc-8fb3b241b53f
Cape Town – With the rising case numbers and the onset of the third wave peak of the Covid-19 pandemic, the SA Revenue Service (Sars) has decided to close its tax branches temporarily for ’’physical visits’’ from Thursday, July 1.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DavyH

Thanks everyone for the wishes, we really appreciate it. We've both tested negative and a friend of ours who has been involved in vaccination testing from the outset will be going round to see Louise's father today. FIL has had his first vaccination which should ameliorate the symptoms in any event so we're very hopeful.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked

*Two months later, only half of over-60s have registered for their Covid-19 vaccinations*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/o...ly-registered-for-vaccines-on-the-evds-2021-6
24 June 2021

"South Africa's self-registration vaccination portal was opened to citizens aged 60 and above in mid-April. Only half of the country's over 60s had booked their jabs by 22 June.

South Africa's slow vaccination rollout has been marred by procurement delays, supply constraints, and regulatory setbacks. The health department's plan to vaccinate some 40 million people – representing 67% of the population targeted for herd immunity – by early 2022 is far behind schedule.

Around 2.3 million South Africans – 3.87% of the total population – had received at least one dose of the Covid-19 vaccine by Wednesday 22 June. It's taken more than four months – at an average daily vaccination rate of 18,503 doses – to reach this point. Even at the peak rate, of around 85,000 daily doses, achieved in recent weeks, the pace of South Africa's rollout needs to increase by at least 40% to achieve herd immunity within the first half of 2022.

By the time Phase 2 of the rollout began on 17 May, more than 1.2 million senior citizens had already registered for their Covid-19 jabs through the Electronic Vaccination Data System (EVDS) which had opened to those aged 60 and above a month earlier. The EVDS is crucial in monitoring the regional supply of vaccines, ensuring that an adequate amount of doses are delivered to sites according to the registration tally..."

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*Gauteng Covid-19 surge will spill over to other provinces - acting health minister*
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...her-provinces-acting-health-minister-20210625
25 June 2021

Covid-19 cases in Gauteng are likely to spread to other provinces.
Acting Health Minister Mmamoloko Kubayi-Ngubane said the spread was inevitable.
*A Ministerial Advisory Committee meeting is planned for Saturday to discuss interventions.*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*COVID-19 Vaccine | Over 50s to register from 1 July*
https://www.enca.com/news/covid-19-vaccine-over-50s-register-1-july
25 June 2021

"COVID-19 vaccine registration for people over 50 years of age will open on 1 July, and the vaccination rollout will start on 15 July. 

The Health Department made the announcement on Friday..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> *COVID-19 Vaccine | Over 50s to register from 1 July*
> https://www.enca.com/news/covid-19-vaccine-over-50s-register-1-july
> 25 June 2021
> 
> "COVID-19 vaccine registration for people over 50 years of age will open on 1 July, and the vaccination rollout will start on 15 July.
> 
> The Health Department made the announcement on Friday..."



Out of my way, kiddies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Ja , the stats are impressive - it's 23:54 in a JHB suburb and the main street is buzzing -We went to P&P earlier and the ''town '' was quiet ,obliviously that was before the salaries went through , local Metro and the infamous local SAPS drive past ppl with the mask sitting on the chin or non existent , walking in groups ...too much trouble to even ''WHOOP WHOOP'' 
Dear Cyril .... the shit is going to hit the fan, wait for it [drumroll] ... at this rate there will be nobody voting , because there will be nobody left .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Ja , the stats are impressive - it's 23:54 in a JHB suburb and the main street is buzzing -We went to P&P earlier and the ''town '' was quiet ,obliviously that was before the salaries went through , local Metro and the infamous local SAPS drive past ppl with the mask sitting on the chin or non existent , walking in groups ...too much trouble to even ''WHOOP WHOOP''
> Dear Cyril .... the shit is going to hit the fan, wait for it [drumroll] ... at this rate there will be nobody voting , because there will be nobody left .


I would’ve made a gif but I’m not as skilled as @MrGSmokeFree!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

DavyH said:


> Father in law tested positive today, presumably picked it up during a visit to a doctor with rooms at a clinic last week. Mother in law died of cancer just over a month ago. My wife is beside herself.



Jeepers man @DavyH 
So sorry to hear about this. Strength to you guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Booking your vaccine in SA? Then you’ll need to avoid this email SCAM*
https://www.thesouthafrican.com/tec...-email-scam-how-to-book-vaccine-south-africa/
14 June 2021

"... JustMoney [have] had a raft of complaints about a dodgy digital communication, which aims to trick victims into sharing their most sensitive details. Here’s how it works:

– The scam is simple: Emails are sent to senior citizens, appearing as if they’re from the Health Department.
– The body of the email will confirm that their vaccination has been scheduled – without giving the date.
– Targets are then asked to click on a link to confirm the appointment.
– However, the link takes you to a site where your personal details can be captured.
– People who’ve already had their vaccine also received this email scam, prompting them to question its legitimacy.
– If you check the email address from the sender, it will become clear they are not actually part of the Health Department.
Shafeeka Anthony is JustMoney’s marketing manager. According to the expert, this behaviour is typical of fraudsters in South Africa, who have ‘no qualms’ in trying to scam those seeking a life-saving vaccine.

“Fraudsters are sophisticated in their methods and can be highly convincing. We have been notified of two cases where people received emails that appeared to be from the website health.gov.za, advising that their vaccination had been scheduled. They were asked to click on a link to confirm the appointment and provide personal information.”

“In the first case, the recipient had already received his first vaccination. He became suspicious, and, having checked the underlying email address, he realised it was not from the South African Department of Health. Fraudsters have no qualms about taking advantage of anyone who might be vulnerable and, sadly, older people are often targets.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> *Booking your vaccine in SA? Then you’ll need to avoid this email SCAM*
> https://www.thesouthafrican.com/tec...-email-scam-how-to-book-vaccine-south-africa/
> 14 June 2021
> 
> "... JustMoney [have] had a raft of complaints about a dodgy digital communication, which aims to trick victims into sharing their most sensitive details. Here’s how it works:
> 
> – The scam is simple: Emails are sent to senior citizens, appearing as if they’re from the Health Department.
> – The body of the email will confirm that their vaccination has been scheduled – without giving the date.
> – Targets are then asked to click on a link to confirm the appointment.
> – However, the link takes you to a site where your personal details can be captured.
> – People who’ve already had their vaccine also received this email scam, prompting them to question its legitimacy.
> – If you check the email address from the sender, it will become clear they are not actually part of the Health Department.
> Shafeeka Anthony is JustMoney’s marketing manager. According to the expert, this behaviour is typical of fraudsters in South Africa, who have ‘no qualms’ in trying to scam those seeking a life-saving vaccine.
> 
> “Fraudsters are sophisticated in their methods and can be highly convincing. We have been notified of two cases where people received emails that appeared to be from the website health.gov.za, advising that their vaccination had been scheduled. They were asked to click on a link to confirm the appointment and provide personal information.”
> 
> “In the first case, the recipient had already received his first vaccination. He became suspicious, and, having checked the underlying email address, he realised it was not from the South African Department of Health. Fraudsters have no qualms about taking advantage of anyone who might be vulnerable and, sadly, older people are often targets.”
> 
> Do you have a news story for The South African?
> E-mail us at info@thesouthafrican.com or WhatsApp us on 060 011 0211
> Tags: emailFeaturedscamSouth AfricaVaccine
> DMCA.com Protection Status
> World's Most Dangerous Bridges: Eastern Cape Takes The Cake
> TheDecorIdeas
> |
> Sponsored
> The most relaxing farm game of 2021. No Install
> Enjoy farming, stock up and make friends. Taonga is a whole world full of adventure!
> Taonga: The Island Farm
> |
> Sponsored
> At 54, Mike Tyson Actually Lives In Such A House
> BuzzFond
> |
> Sponsored
> Perfectly Timed Photos That Almost Broke The Internet...
> Vitaminews
> |
> Sponsored
> Thousands of pretty single women are looking for men in Port Elizabeth
> Check them out on this free dating
> dating.com
> |
> Sponsored
> Who is the real Jesus who set foot on our planet and claimed to be God?
> Y-Jesus.com
> |
> Sponsored
> Tom Cruise's Private Jet Puts Air Force One To Shame
> Trendscatchers
> |
> Sponsored
> 10 Habits That Damage Your Kidneys, But Most People Ignore
> Vitaminews
> |
> Sponsored
> It's very easy to fix car dents by yourself with this trick
> Tips and Tricks
> |
> Sponsored
> Born Into Billions: Meet America's Richest Heirs
> Bedtimez
> |
> Sponsored
> The Paris Canal Was Drained For The First Time In 200 Years. The Finds Are Frightening!
> Trendscatchers
> |
> Sponsored
> Actresses Who Look Really Different From Their On-Screen Characters
> Dailyforest
> |
> Sponsored
> Mom Belly Keeps Growing, Doctor Sees Scan And Calls Cops
> Beach Raider
> |
> Sponsored
> Port Elizabeth: Unsold cars are almost being given away
> SUV Costs | Search Ads
> |
> Sponsored
> Gorgeous Bra and Panty Sets (take a look)
> Shop Bras Online | Search Ads
> |
> Sponsored
> This is what your sitting posture says about your personality
> Tips and Tricks
> |
> Sponsored
> The Cost to Rent a Private Jet Might Surprise You
> Book Cheap Private Jet | Sponsored Listings
> |
> Sponsored
> 73-Year-Old Woman Gives Birth To Baby — But Not Much Later, She Makes A Shocking Discovery
> Trendscatchers
> |
> Sponsored
> Now is the time to invest in Tesla CFD with only $200
> ITUS
> |
> Sponsored
> 17 Actors You Didn't Know Were Gay - No. 8 Will Shock Women
> Oceandraw
> |
> Sponsored
> PSL Transfer rumours: Midfielder set for shock Kaizer Chiefs return
> TheSouthAfrican
> Kaizer Chiefs latest | Amakhosi confirm 'poorly kept' secret!
> TheSouthAfrican
> 
> Latest Posts
> Armed robbery at MegaZone
> Armed robbery at MegaZone Radio Station during live broadcast
> 2021-06-26
> Temba Bavuma
> Proteas captain Temba Bavuma ready for ‘favourites’ West Indies in T20 series
> 2021-06-26
> Pitso Mosimane
> Pitso Mosimane not thinking about potential Kaizer Chiefs vs Al Ahly final
> 2021-06-26
> Mo Farah
> Tokyo Olympics: Mo Farah fails in final bid to get to Japan
> 2021-06-26
> Maori All Blacks
> LIVE updates: Maori All Blacks v Manu Samoa – 26 June 2021
> 2021-06-26


Wow , that's a lot of random stuff

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*ATHLONE STADIUM OPENING IN AUGUST AS MASS VACCINATION SITE*
https://www.capetownmagazine.com/coronavirus

Athlone stadium has been identified as one of Cape Town’s mass vaccination sites and will open in August. We can expect the site to have several vaccination stations, as well as drive-through stations, Head of the Western Cape Health Department Keith Cloete said

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> Ja , the stats are impressive - it's 23:54 in a JHB suburb and the main street is buzzing -We went to P&P earlier and the ''town '' was quiet ,obliviously that was before the salaries went through , local Metro and the infamous local SAPS drive past ppl with the mask sitting on the chin or non existent , walking in groups ...too much trouble to even ''WHOOP WHOOP''
> Dear Cyril .... the shit is going to hit the fan, wait for it [drumroll] ... at this rate there will be nobody voting , because there will be nobody left .



Honestly think most people don't care anymore. Even the news is fairly silent, not much in the way of alarm bells.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

about time...
*Ramaphosa to address country on Sunday evening as Delta variant spreads in SA*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ds-in-sa-9f69d784-6d89-4fd7-a08d-8f800d92e517
Cape Town - President Cyril Ramaphosa will address the country on Sunday evening at 8pm after a media briefing showed that the Delta variant was spreading fast in some provinces.

A special National Coronavirus Command Council (NCCC) convened today, to receive a report from the scientists on the prevalence of the Delta variant in South Africa.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> about time...
> *Ramaphosa to address country on Sunday evening as Delta variant spreads in SA*
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ds-in-sa-9f69d784-6d89-4fd7-a08d-8f800d92e517



Might happen, might not. But the Presidency hasn't confirmed anything yet.

Last I saw Cyril was galavanting in Maputo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Cheerio!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

western Cape is on the rise!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> western Cape is on the rise!
> View attachment 233172



North West not looking good either

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

*SA AMONG 20 COUNTRIES WITH HIGHEST WEEKLY COVID CASES AND DEATHS*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/06/24/sa-among-20-countries-with-highest-weekly-covid-cases-and-deaths




AFP | Graphic highlighting the 20 countries with the largest number of COVID-19 cases and deaths in the past week.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*WC HEALTH DEPT PLANS TO SET UP AN ADDITION 192 VACCINE SITES AMID 3RD WAVE*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/06/26/wc-hea...p-an-addition-192-vaccine-sites-amid-3rd-wave

"... the provincial health department plans to have 192 additional vaccination sites up and running by next week. 

At these sites, health officials aim to jab 80 thousand people. This weekly target is expected to grow to 100,000 the following week.

In the latest consignment, the province received over 191,000 doses of the Pfizer vaccine while the Johnson & Johnson jab continues to be administered to teachers and other education sector staff..."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Modyrts

While on the topic of lockdown diaries I suddenly remembered a sort of funny story.

I had a fully stocked home bar with bottles of alcohol and after having quit drinking a year prior when the alcohol ban hit a friend of mine asked me if he could buy my entire stock. I said sure and he took all of it at once. (To clarify he only covered my cost for the stuff as I had no intention of breaking the alcohol ban or profiting from it and the bottles were just collecting dust)

Barring in mind I had a few friends at Sanitec and I got about 50l of sanitizer, latex gloves as well as surface cleaner and other products which I was supposed to give to family and friends of mine who were in need from him. When this friend came by I gave him a box of about 10 bottles of sanitizer and some other stuff for his family. Originally I was not going to give this to him as his family was not struggling at the time but at the last minute I decided perhaps he knows of someone who needs it.

Anyway fast forward a few hours this friend of mine was on the road and got caught in a roadblock, this was during level 5 where you needed a permit, and the cops wanted to search his vehicle, barring in mind he had a full bars worth of alcohol in his boot, but the moment they found the sanitizer which he had haphazardly thrown on top of the boxes of booze they just so happened to only open that box. He said "they claimed a bottle of sanitizer and a box of gloves" then let him go.

Talk about luck XD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> North West not looking good either


I keep hearing the story that Delta is causing false negatives, but can't find any solid literature. If you can, is there a percentage above the normal amount for this variant?


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> I keep hearing the story that Delta is causing false negatives, but can't find any solid literature. If you can, is there a percentage above the normal amount for this variant?



I have not got those figures to be honest. But I know that false negatives are much more prevalent than false positives. Mainly because the test gets done too early and not enough viral load has built up to be detected. But that is an issue of all variants. If there is enough RNA the PCR test will pick it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

The wife and I had this discussion and I thought it would make a good meme..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## incredible_hullk

Adephi said:


> The wife and I had this discussion and I thought it would make a good meme..
> 
> View attachment 233230


I don’t even read the words but the pics of Padme is just too beautiful.. absolute galactic beauty

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

FYI Swartlanders ...

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## AKS

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 233248


Man I loved that show.
Cheers all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 233265



I'm really sorry for the restaurants, but this is for the best.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Raindance

At least we are allowed to zoll.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## M.Adhir

2 quarts for sale 
Yeast sold separately

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*DAY :458 *04.18- We are in lockdown for 1 year , 3 months and one day.
Fortunately I had a feeling in my bxlls this booze ban was on the cards ...
Gin -check
Budweisers -check
''Keep on walking'' -check
Stuff for Springbokkies -check
Absolut -check
so let's see which is longer lasting ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

While our Health Secretary was telling us that couples that didn't live together couldn't meet up and visit each other he was shagging his personal aid!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

Here's some interesting reading since we have some time on our hands..

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/israel-50-of-infected-are-vaccinated

Israel, 50% of infected are vaccinated, and base rate bias

Delta has arrived in Israel, and with its arrival, cases are increasing (albeit relatively small). And, this is expected. We’ve seen it in the UK. and India. and Indonesia. And South Africa. And Russia. No country is 100% vaccinated. And this coupled with Delta being more transmissible and preliminary evidence suggesting its ability to escape natural immunity, unvaccinated people and populations are in trouble.

The statistic that’s concerning most (and that’s in the news) is a detail the Director General of the Health Ministry of Israel (Professor Chevy Levy) said during a radio interview. When asked how many of the new COVID19 cases had been vaccinated, Levy said that, “we are looking at a rate of 40 to 50%”.

This must mean the Delta variant is escaping our vaccines, right? When I started digging into the numbers, though, this might not be as alarming as it seems.

This is likely an example of base rate bias in epidemiology (it’s called base rate fallacy in other fields). Professor Levy said that “half of infected people were vaccinated”. This language is important because it’s very different than “half of vaccinated people were infected”. And this misunderstanding happens all. the. time.

The more vaccinated a population, the more we’ll hear of the vaccinated getting infected. For example, say there’s a community that’s 100% vaccinated. If there’s transmission, we know breakthrough cases will happen. So, by definition, 100% of outbreak cases will be among the vaccinated. It will just be 100% out of a smaller number.

Cue Israel. They are one of the global leaders in vaccinations; 85% of Israeli adults are vaccinated. So, say we have the following scenario:
-100 adult community
-4 COVID19 cases
-50% of cases were among the vaccinated

With an infection rate among the vaccinated of 2% and infection rate of 13% among the unvaccinated, this would give us an efficacy rate of 85%. This is pretty darn close to the clinical trial efficacy rate, meaning the Pfizer vaccine is still working against Delta.

Unfortunately, this gets more complicated. We know the original Israeli outbreaks were in two schools. Because the vast majority of kids in Israel are not vaccinated (only 2-4% because they were just approved), imbalance is introduced. But, I ran the numbers and as long as at least 90% of the adults in the original outbreak were vaccinated, we know the vaccine is still working against Delta. 91% isn’t a farfetched number as teachers (at least in the US) are vaccinated at a much higher rate than the general public.

We need other fundamental details before we start to worry too. Like…
1. What did these outbreaks look like? How many people were at risk? How many people infected? What proportion of the infected were adults vs. kids?
2. How were the cases caught? Was there surveillance testing at the schools? In other words, were these asymptomatic cases? If not, what was the severity of the cases? What was the severity of the vaccinated cases?
3. Were vaccinated cases fully or partially vaccinated? We know 1 dose of vaccines doesn’t work well against Delta.

Bottom Line: I have more questions than answers. And we will (hopefully) get answers to these questions soon. But, there’s a strong possibility that this is a textbook example of base rate bias. Which means I’m optimistic that this is just further evidence the vaccine works against Delta on an individual level. However, this does NOT mean that we shouldn’t worry about Delta on a population-level.

Stay tuned.

Love, YLE

Here is the link to the newsletter with all the links and more pictures: https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/israel-50-of-infected-are-vaccinated

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Just a refresher course *:
The following places are closed to the public:

Gyms and fitness centres
Flea markets
Fêtes and bazaars
Night clubs
Casinos
Taverns and shebeens, except for off-site consumption of food and non-alcoholic beverages
Restaurants, except for off-site consumption of food and non-alcoholic beverages
Conferencing, exhibitions, and entertainment facilities
Theatres and cinemas
Museums, libraries, archives, and galleries
Visits to old age homes and care facilities are prohibited
Other premises may be closed if there is a risk of anyone being exposed to Covid-19 at the place in question.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> Here's some interesting reading since we have some time on our hands..
> 
> https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/israel-50-of-infected-are-vaccinated
> 
> Israel, 50% of infected are vaccinated, and base rate bias
> 
> Delta has arrived in Israel, and with its arrival, cases are increasing (albeit relatively small). And, this is expected. We’ve seen it in the UK. and India. and Indonesia. And South Africa. And Russia. No country is 100% vaccinated. And this coupled with Delta being more transmissible and preliminary evidence suggesting its ability to escape natural immunity, unvaccinated people and populations are in trouble.
> 
> The statistic that’s concerning most (and that’s in the news) is a detail the Director General of the Health Ministry of Israel (Professor Chevy Levy) said during a radio interview. When asked how many of the new COVID19 cases had been vaccinated, Levy said that, “we are looking at a rate of 40 to 50%”.
> 
> This must mean the Delta variant is escaping our vaccines, right? When I started digging into the numbers, though, this might not be as alarming as it seems.
> 
> This is likely an example of base rate bias in epidemiology (it’s called base rate fallacy in other fields). Professor Levy said that “half of infected people were vaccinated”. This language is important because it’s very different than “half of vaccinated people were infected”. And this misunderstanding happens all. the. time.
> 
> The more vaccinated a population, the more we’ll hear of the vaccinated getting infected. For example, say there’s a community that’s 100% vaccinated. If there’s transmission, we know breakthrough cases will happen. So, by definition, 100% of outbreak cases will be among the vaccinated. It will just be 100% out of a smaller number.
> 
> Cue Israel. They are one of the global leaders in vaccinations; 85% of Israeli adults are vaccinated. So, say we have the following scenario:
> -100 adult community
> -4 COVID19 cases
> -50% of cases were among the vaccinated
> 
> With an infection rate among the vaccinated of 2% and infection rate of 13% among the unvaccinated, this would give us an efficacy rate of 85%. This is pretty darn close to the clinical trial efficacy rate, meaning the Pfizer vaccine is still working against Delta.
> 
> Unfortunately, this gets more complicated. We know the original Israeli outbreaks were in two schools. Because the vast majority of kids in Israel are not vaccinated (only 2-4% because they were just approved), imbalance is introduced. But, I ran the numbers and as long as at least 90% of the adults in the original outbreak were vaccinated, we know the vaccine is still working against Delta. 91% isn’t a farfetched number as teachers (at least in the US) are vaccinated at a much higher rate than the general public.
> 
> We need other fundamental details before we start to worry too. Like…
> 1. What did these outbreaks look like? How many people were at risk? How many people infected? What proportion of the infected were adults vs. kids?
> 2. How were the cases caught? Was there surveillance testing at the schools? In other words, were these asymptomatic cases? If not, what was the severity of the cases? What was the severity of the vaccinated cases?
> 3. Were vaccinated cases fully or partially vaccinated? We know 1 dose of vaccines doesn’t work well against Delta.
> 
> Bottom Line: I have more questions than answers. And we will (hopefully) get answers to these questions soon. But, there’s a strong possibility that this is a textbook example of base rate bias. Which means I’m optimistic that this is just further evidence the vaccine works against Delta on an individual level. However, this does NOT mean that we shouldn’t worry about Delta on a population-level.
> 
> Stay tuned.
> 
> Love, YLE
> 
> Here is the link to the newsletter with all the links and more pictures: https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/israel-50-of-infected-are-vaccinated


Wish i had your confidence over 85% of all adults in the UK have had at least one dose of the vaccine and comfortably over 50% have had both doses yet today we recorded the most infections since the 30th Jan which was at the height of the second wave, people who are fully vaccinated are still contracting it!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> Wish i had your confidence over 85% of all adults in the UK have had at least one dose of the vaccine and comfortably over 50% have had both doses yet today we recorded the most infections since the 30th Jan which was at the height of the second wave, people who are fully vaccinated are still contracting it!
> 
> View attachment 233330



But what what does the hospital numbers look like? Are people still needing hospital care or is recovery at home good enough?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Timwis said:


> Wish i had your confidence over 85% of all adults in the UK have had at least one dose of the vaccine and comfortably over 50% have had both doses yet today we recorded the most infections since the 30th Jan which was at the height of the second wave, people who are fully vaccinated are still contracting it!
> 
> View attachment 233330


That’s really worrisome @Timwis. I think we are claiming victory a little too early…. At least with our 1% of people fully vaccinated we can’t have any false hopes…

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> But what what does the hospital numbers look like? Are people still needing hospital care or is recovery at home good enough?


That's the big question as we get a two to three week lag between rise in infections and a rise in hospital admissions and deaths! But when the experts are predicting another 50.000 deaths in a predicted 3rd wave it doesn't fill people with confidence!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> Wow , that's a lot of random stuff



Oh my gosh! I've just seen what you mean @ARYANTO! I'll fix it pronto!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> That's the big question as we get a two to three week lag between rise in infections and a rise in hospital admissions and deaths! But when the experts are predicting another 50.000 deaths in a predicted 3rd wave it doesn't fill people with confidence!



I understand people start to worry. But at some stage this virus will have to become more endemic and less dangerous. And become more like a common flu or cold. And the vaccine should help with that. And the historical track record for vaccines is very much in favour of this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Hooked said:


> View attachment 233337


Could be worse, lucky it wasn't a number two!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*SA airlines scramble to adjust flights amid Gauteng travel ban*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/r...-gauteng-due-to-alert-level-4-lockdown-2021-6
28 July 2021

South African airlines are dropping penalty fees for tickets cancelled at the last minute.
This follows government’s decision to impose Adjusted Alert Level 4 lockdown which prohibits leisure travel to and from Gauteng.
Airlines say they’re experiencing a surge in queries following the president’s Sunday-night address.
FlySafair, Kulula, and Airlink are directing passengers to permits which allow for work-related travel, attending a funeral and caring for an immediate family member.

_Any Gautengers who had planned a trip to Durbs during the school hols?_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Have laugh, feel good! 

*Oh deer! 2 naked sunbathers fleeing from deer in Australia fined for breaching lockdown rules*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/n...alia-fined-break-covid-rules-flee-deer-2021-6
28 June 2021

"A pair of naked sunbathers who ended up getting lost after fleeing from a deer was fined R14,260 for breaching ongoing Covid-19 lockdown rules.

The two were reportedly sunbathing on a remote beach in Otford, South Sydney, on Sunday when they said they were startled by the animals. So they ran to the nearby Royal National Park at Otford where they apparently got lost.

The police received a call at about 18:00 on Sunday calling for assistance, and a search operation was carried out involving the State Emergency Services (SES) and a police helicopter.

30-year-old man was found naked and carrying a backpack, according to police, while a 49-year-old man was discovered "partially clothed," according to a New South Wales (NSW) police statement.

The two were then taken to the St. George police station in Sydney and each slapped with a $1,000 fine for breaking lockdown orders.

At a news conference, NSW Police Commissioner Mick Fuller called it "embarrassing" and added, "it's difficult to legislate against idiots." 

"Not only did they require assistance from SES and police to rescue them, they also both received a ticket for $1,000," Fuller added.

New South Wales, of which Sydney is part, is on a two-week lockdown until July 9 following a Covid-19 outbreak in Bondi, one of Australia's most famous beaches. According to an ABC news report, more than 130 local cases have been reported in the state since June 16.

Under lockdown rules, locals are only allowed to leave their homes for essential reasons like groceries, work, or school."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

I love this epidemiologist I discovered on fb that gives regular update. Well worth a browse

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100053149454347

This from her blog about the latest research on vaccines

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/vaccine-table-update-lo




*Pfizer*


A Lancet study (blood from 250 people) found Delta reduced neutralization antibodies by 5.8-fold


A study in the UK (1,054 people with Delta) found 87.9% efficacy 2 weeks after the second dose. Efficacy after one dose was 33.2%.


An analysis (14,019 people with Delta) found 94% efficacy against severe disease (_i.e._ admission to hospital) after one dose and 96% efficacy after two doses.


In a Scottish study (7,723 people with Delta) 134 people were hospitalized. Vaccine had 79% efficacy.


If you missed it, here is the myocarditis update

*Johnson & Johnson (J&J)*


Working well against Beta and Gamma (both in terms of antibody and T-cell response; here)


J&J said it’s testing whether its vaccine works against Delta, but no data is available yet (I’m keeping my eye out). There are a lot of opinions circulating regarding whether J&J people need a second dose. I want to be clear that there has been no scientific evidence showing the need, safety, or effectiveness yet.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

From FB:




This doesn't make sense. I pick up a bottle of sanitiser with my* unsanitised* right hand. Then I spray sanitiser into the palm of my left hand. After that I put the bottle down, still using my* unsanitised* right hand.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*Why Western Cape is no longer doing Covid testing for under-45s at public sites*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ic-sites-07360f7b-7a5d-4d83-ac7e-df8c2042cd2f
29 June 2021

"... if you are 45 years old and younger, unemployed, or employed with no medical aid and have little cash at your disposal, there is no longer a chance of getting a Covid test for free at a public facility in the Western Cape to quickly put any concerns to rest.

Since last week Tuesday, the Western Cape Health Department no longer tests people under-45 at public facilities.

When asked why this is the case, Western Cape Health Department spokesperson Mark van der Heever told IOL on Tuesday: ’’The Western Cape Department of Health has limited testing at public healthcare facilities, in order to prevent major backlogs developing.

’’This was a key lesson learnt during the first and second wave, and enabled quick turn-around times in getting test results back to high-risk patients. This helps saves lives, as a quick diagnosis helps ensure careful monitoring and care to those who might need hospitalisation.

’’Currently, residents under the age of 45 without comorbidities will not be able to get tested at public health facilities, but can still be tested at private facilities.’’ ...

If you think you might have contracted the virus, you can call the National Institute for Communicable Diseases helpline (0800 029 999) and you will be advised on possible testing facilities.

However, testing is not routinely done unless testing is indicated by a health professional, therefore one would need to be assessed by your medical practitioner in order to qualify for testing."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Just 3 more sleeps until I get my jab!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> Just 3 more sleeps until I get my jab!


That’s awesome news! I’m jealous, I’m in the next NEXT batch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Nigeria restricts passengers from South Africa over virus spread*
https://www.enca.com/news/nigeria-restricts-passengers-south-africa-over-virus-spread
29 June 2021

"Nigeria has barred passengers who are not citizens or permanent residents from entering the country if they have been in South Africa in the past 14 days over COVID-19 concerns..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Level 4 update: Suddenly hotels may fill up again, and booze removed from restaurants*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/l...mits-on-hotels-and-stores-of-all-kinds-2021-6
30 June 2021

The rules for Alert Level 4 lockdown saw their first update on Tuesday, less than two days into the two-week minimum it is intended to last.
A 50% limit on occupied rooms for hotels and bed-and-breakfasts has been lifted.
So has a gatherings requirement that stores of all kinds only operate at 50% occupancy.
Alcohol may still not be transported in general, but may now be moved for safekeeping.
The 8-page amendment from co-operative governance and traditional affairs minister Nkosazana Dlamini Zuma scraps a rule, published and implemented on Monday, that allowed hotels, bed-and-breakfasts, and other accommodation establishments to use only 50% of their rooms. They are now "allowed full capacity of the available rooms", as long as patrons keep social distance, and keep their masks on, when they are in shared spaces.

Also scrapped is a similar rule for all retail businesses, which previously demanded they admit only so many people as would take up half their available floorspace. Retailers are now again bound only by the general provisions for all businesses, and sector-specific rules, which have long been in place, with no special Level 4 rules.

The amendments were published after a media briefing where Dlamini Zuma stressed that livelihoods were being protected, and said most industries were operating normally.

Also slightly changed are the rules on transport alcoholic drinks, which is forbidden except in specific circumstances. On Monday there were only two exceptions: alcohol being exported, and alcohol being moved as part of a process to manufacture hand sanitiser or other cleaning products.

Now there are two more: when booze is moved from manufacturing and storage, and when it is "being transported from any licensed premises for safe keeping".

During the previous alcohol ban, restaurants and bottle stores were the targets of theft.

The amendment also makes provision for the "winter vacation learner support program for grade 11 and 12 learners" to go ahead, despite schools being closed.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Never mind "family" meetings - our government needs a few basic lessons in parenthood. When you make rules you stand by them. You don't change them every day.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*Expect more roadblocks around Gauteng checking for travel permits – especially at toll plazas*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/r...ermits-under-adjusted-level-4-lockdown-2021-6
29 June 2021

"The South African Police Service (SAPS) and provincial law enforcement authorities will deploy more roadblocks in Gauteng amid the ban on leisure travel under Adjusted Alert Level 4 Lockdown. These operations are expected to be common at toll plazas and weighbridges, where interprovincial motorists caught without proper travel permits risk being arrested..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*You should probably buy Covid insurance before you travel - here’s how three options compare*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/covid-travel-insurance-south-africa-2021-6
29 June 2021

[...]

*TIC*
TIC provides some cover for Covid-19 related expenses - but will not cover you in the event of trip cancellation, curtailment or postponement due to the pandemic.

TIC will, however, cover medical expenses related to contracting Covid-19 while travelling, up to the maximum in the policy bought; on their most comprehensive package this coverage is up to R100 million.

They will also pay towards quarantine accommodation, either the lesser cost of either 3-star quarantine accommodation or R2,500 per day, to a maximum of R25,000. This is the highest benefit in this regard that Business Insider SA was able to find locally.

The company will also cover economy class travel expenses to a maximum stated in the policy document in the event of quarantine.

TIC’s Leisure Comprehensive insurance package for one week starts at R545.

*Allianz*
Allianz provides Covid-19 cover for certain related expenses under all of its policies, although coverage does not extend to cancellation or curtailment relating to Covid-19. 

Allianz’s Travel Extra Cover is its most comprehensive Covid-19 package. This includes R10 million in emergency medical and associated expenses, and R15,000 (less an excess of R1,000) towards 10 days of quarantine accommodation. 

Allianz's Travel Extra insurance package for one week starts at R271.

*Hollard Travel *
Hollard covers some Covid-19 expenses in most of its packages - and it’s one of the few that offers cancellation and curtailment cover in the event that you test positive prior to departure.

Their policy does have strict exclusion clauses, however. They do not, for example, cover people older than 66, those with a body mass index of 35 or higher, or those with a combination of diabetes and either high blood pressure or cholesterol.

Their most comprehensive Covid-19 package includes coverage for medical costs as a result of illness caused by infectious diseases of up to R100 million and R50 million for in-hospital expenses.

Mandatory quarantine accommodation must be booked or cleared through Hollard, and their most expensive package will cover this to a maximum of R15,000.

If you are forced to quarantine after testing positive prior to departure, Hollard will pay out up to R60,000 towards losses incurred, such as airline tickets and accommodation, on its most expensive package.

Hollard will also pay R2,000 towards the cost of a Covid test when positive, and if a city is isolated due to an outbreak of Covid-19 they’ll pay 75% of the loss incurred, to a maximum of R10,000.

Hollard’s Covid-19 travel insurance package for one week starts at R450.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*EDWARD ZUMA NOT WORRIED ABOUT COVID, CALLS ON HIS FATHER'S SUPPORTERS TO GATHER*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/06/30/edward...id-calls-on-his-father-s-supporters-to-gather
30 June 2021

"Edward Zuma said the Constitutional Court's decision against his father was unjust, and adherence to COVID-19 regulations was not a priority at the moment.

Former President Jacob Zuma's son Edward has called on his father's supporters to converge on his Nkandla homestead despite current COVID-19 regulations, which prohibit mass gatherings...

When asked about COVID-19 regulations he replied, “We know we're in a situation of war, you can't be considering COVID-19 situations. If it means we die, we die, and we are prepared to die.” ...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

A carpenter came to my home and he didn't want to put his mask on when I asked him to. He said that it doesn't matter to him if he gets COVID. He's old and if it's his time to go then so be it. 

This is scary. What about him transmitting the virus to someone else? Either he doesn't know or doesn't care.

I told him in no uncertain terms that if he doesn't put on his mask he must leave the property. He put on his mask.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*NO PUBLIC FOR OLYMPIC TORCH RELAY IN PARTS OF HOST TOKYO*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/06/30/no-public-for-olympic-torch-relay-in-parts-of-host-tokyo
30 June 2021

"Parts of the Olympic torch relay in host city Tokyo will be taken off public roads, officials said Wednesday, in another virus setback for the flame as it travels across Japan.

The Olympic torch relay due to begin on July 9 in Tokyo will mostly be displayed at closed ceremonies for the first eight days of its time in the capital, in line with virus countermeasures, Tokyo government official Koichi Osakabe told AFP.

"Instead, we will have a ceremony each day at the final spot of the day's (planned) relay runs," he said, adding that roughly 100 runners per day would be affected by the change.

The flame will make its entrance at the National Stadium in Tokyo on July 23 -- the opening of the Olympics -- after traversing Japan's 47 prefectures.

But it has regularly been forced off public roads because of virus concerns, with torchbearers having to settle for passing the flame from one to another in closed ceremonies at single sites.

With just weeks until the Games open, the pandemic continues to cast a long shadow.

Tokyo and several other prefectures have cancelled public viewing events for the Games, and Japan's top infectious disease experts have pushed for the event to happen behind closed doors.

Two members of Uganda's Olympic delegation tested positive for the virus, prompting a rethink of rules for teams arriving early, according to local media.

An entire team may now be required to quarantine if a single member tests positive, and delegations could be instructed to eat in silence, the Yomiuri Shimbun reported Wednesday..."

_[If our govt. hears about the eating in silence rule, Level 4 will be amended - again.]_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

My brother and I have decided to have no contact for a month or two at least, just in case. We did this in December & January as well. Rather safe than sorry. TG for Whatsapp!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> *Level 4 update: Suddenly hotels may fill up again, and booze removed from restaurants*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/l...mits-on-hotels-and-stores-of-all-kinds-2021-6
> 30 June 2021
> 
> The rules for Alert Level 4 lockdown saw their first update on Tuesday, less than two days into the two-week minimum it is intended to last.
> A 50% limit on occupied rooms for hotels and bed-and-breakfasts has been lifted.
> So has a gatherings requirement that stores of all kinds only operate at 50% occupancy.
> Alcohol may still not be transported in general, but may now be moved for safekeeping.
> The 8-page amendment from co-operative governance and traditional affairs minister Nkosazana Dlamini Zuma scraps a rule, published and implemented on Monday, that allowed hotels, bed-and-breakfasts, and other accommodation establishments to use only 50% of their rooms. They are now "allowed full capacity of the available rooms", as long as patrons keep social distance, and keep their masks on, when they are in shared spaces.
> 
> Also scrapped is a similar rule for all retail businesses, which previously demanded they admit only so many people as would take up half their available floorspace. Retailers are now again bound only by the general provisions for all businesses, and sector-specific rules, which have long been in place, with no special Level 4 rules.
> 
> The amendments were published after a media briefing where Dlamini Zuma stressed that livelihoods were being protected, and said most industries were operating normally.
> 
> Also slightly changed are the rules on transport alcoholic drinks, which is forbidden except in specific circumstances. On Monday there were only two exceptions: alcohol being exported, and alcohol being moved as part of a process to manufacture hand sanitiser or other cleaning products.
> 
> Now there are two more: when booze is moved from manufacturing and storage, and when it is "being transported from any licensed premises for safe keeping".
> 
> During the previous alcohol ban, restaurants and bottle stores were the targets of theft.
> 
> The amendment also makes provision for the "winter vacation learner support program for grade 11 and 12 learners" to go ahead, despite schools being closed.



Hotels are open, their restaurants are closed.

Where do the guests eat, or are they expected to eat each other?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*Vaccine centres’ numbers drop with nurses having to wait for enough people to open a vial*
https://www.iol.co.za/weekend-argus...n-a-vial-1b5de412-2839-47c8-bb40-33d1f5dd0f56
30 June 2021

"People who are 60 and older are being called in earlier as numbers have died down at vaccine centres in the Western Cape.

An anonymous source who administers vaccines told the Weekend Argus that at the beginning of the roll-out there was an overflow of people at the centres but it has slowed and they have had to resort to calling those who are registered to come in earlier.

“When we get one person we have to wait for at least six people before opening the vial to make sure we use it up,” said the source.

Western Cape Health Department spokesperson Mark van der Heever said vaccines are managed on-site. “The staff will know how many people there are at any given time and will then only open the number of vials required to cater for the number of people coming for vaccinations,” said Van der Heever.

When asked how common it was for vaccines to be left over on the day, he said it is very uncommon as staff have undergone extensive training to ensure minimal wastage.

“But it may happen that one vial needs to be opened when five people are required to get the vaccine which means one dose cannot be used (as one vial contains six doses).

“Our local teams monitor the situation and if they pick up that there are a few people and they have doses left, they will contact those who are scheduled for the next day to come,” added Van der Heever.

As of 30 June 2021, 32 502 people have been vaccinated across old-age homes in the province as part of phase 2 of the Covid-19 vaccination roll-out plan. This includes residents and support staff.

MEC for Social Development Sharna Fernandez said in a statement: “We are seeing a reduction in the uptake of vaccines by persons who are 60 years and older. In this regard, we wish to encourage all persons who are 60 years of age or older, to register on the Electronic Vaccination Data System (EVDS).”...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Pop-up stations to make access to registration, Covid-19 vaccination easier in Western Cape*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ern-cape-b034e0d3-755f-4e82-80ac-029ebf6fa92b
30 June 2021

" Pop-up registration stations within communities, supported by door-to-door registration drives, is one of several initiatives identified by the Western Cape Department of Health to make access to registration and vaccination equitable.

The pop-up stations enable many people to access information closer to their homes and register for their vaccine easily...

To promote equity in both the distribution of vaccines to the districts as well as the administration, the department has been implementing the following in several areas to remove barriers to access:

Vaccination sites have made provision for an increased number of walk-ins.
On-site registration of those who have yet to register but who want to get vaccinated.
Transport to vaccination sites for those who can’t access a site.
In-community pop-up stations and door-to-door registration drives, to boost registration in communities with low vaccination registration
These arrangements may differ from sites and will be communicated locally..."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Anti-vaccine billboard ’In God we trust’*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ape-town-67077077-60f9-4013-9504-d2cc7494774e
30 June 2021







Good party secretary-general Brett Herron was among those who took exception to an anti-vaccine billboard in Beach Road, Maitland, in Cape Town, with questions asked on social media about its legality.

A Cape Town-based company that sells personal protective equipment (PPE) and sanitisers erected the anti-vaccine billboard, which states: ’’In Gates you trust. In God we trust. No vaccines for us.’’

SAN-I-TIZE says on its website that it “specialises in the direct importation and distribution of medical and emergency supplies to state and private hospitals, governments and the private sector’’.

’’Not only is the messaging troublesome on its own, it becomes even more so when you realise that as a business that specialises in the direct ’importation and distribution of medical and emergency supplies’, promoting anti-vaccine messaging makes business sense for them,’’ Herron posted on Twitter.

_[Un%&*^% believable!! And utterly disgusting!!!!! ]_

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> *Anti-vaccine billboard ’In God we trust’*
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ape-town-67077077-60f9-4013-9504-d2cc7494774e
> 30 June 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good party secretary-general Brett Herron was among those who took exception to an anti-vaccine billboard in Beach Road, Maitland, in Cape Town, with questions asked on social media about its legality.
> 
> A Cape Town-based company that sells personal protective equipment (PPE) and sanitisers erected the anti-vaccine billboard, which states: ’’In Gates you trust. In God we trust. No vaccines for us.’’
> 
> SAN-I-TIZE says on its website that it “specialises in the direct importation and distribution of medical and emergency supplies to state and private hospitals, governments and the private sector’’.
> 
> ’’Not only is the messaging troublesome on its own, it becomes even more so when you realise that as a business that specialises in the direct ’importation and distribution of medical and emergency supplies’, promoting anti-vaccine messaging makes business sense for them,’’ Herron posted on Twitter.
> 
> _[Un%&*^% believable!! And utterly disgusting!!!!! ]_


They know there are (Add your description here) people more than willing to listen to their message…

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> *Anti-vaccine billboard ’In God we trust’*
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ape-town-67077077-60f9-4013-9504-d2cc7494774e
> 30 June 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good party secretary-general Brett Herron was among those who took exception to an anti-vaccine billboard in Beach Road, Maitland, in Cape Town, with questions asked on social media about its legality.
> 
> A Cape Town-based company that sells personal protective equipment (PPE) and sanitisers erected the anti-vaccine billboard, which states: ’’In Gates you trust. In God we trust. No vaccines for us.’’
> 
> SAN-I-TIZE says on its website that it “specialises in the direct importation and distribution of medical and emergency supplies to state and private hospitals, governments and the private sector’’.
> 
> ’’Not only is the messaging troublesome on its own, it becomes even more so when you realise that as a business that specialises in the direct ’importation and distribution of medical and emergency supplies’, promoting anti-vaccine messaging makes business sense for them,’’ Herron posted on Twitter.
> 
> _[Un%&*^% believable!! And utterly disgusting!!!!! ]_



A right bunch of money grubbing cu... Assholes!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Registration for the above 50s is now open

https://vaccine.enroll.health.gov.za/#/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*UPDATE | SA escapes Zimbabwe’s new travel restrictions *
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/l...we-may-quarantine-south-african-travel-2021-6
30 June 2021

Zimbabwe's Enhanced Level 4 lockdown has banned intercity movement, reduced workplace capacity, and imposed a 12-hour curfew.
The new rules, aimed at curbing a third wave of Covid-19 infections, also takes direct aim at the Delta variant.
"Travellers from countries with Alpha and Delta Covid-19 variants" will be subjected to a mandatory 10-day quarantine and four tests at their own expense.
Although the Delta variant is driving infections in South Africa, cross-border travellers will not be forced to quarantine.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Plans afoot to approach courts to lift blanket ban on alcohol [in Western Cape]*
https://www.iol.co.za/capetimes/new...-alcohol-8126e574-b4cc-4563-92e4-42d063017a24
1 July 2021

Non-profit company Vinpro, which represents around 2 600 local wine producers, are expected to head to court after lodging an urgent interim interdict application, to lift the blanket ban on alcohol sales in the Western Cape.

The organisation, alongside industry partners, launched the application – following the country’s move to adjusted lockdown level 4.

South African Breweries (SAB) announced they would also join the urgent legal challenge, to protect jobs and livelihoods..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Vaccine registration for fifties and above, what you need to know*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...-to-know-89a4e9e7-7c2f-46df-a7a4-52ad2f995163
1 July 2021

"Covid-19 vaccine registration for people aged 50 and above opens on Thursday, and the vaccine roll-out will start on July 15...

*How to register:*
Using a tablet, laptop, smart phone or computer, log onto https://vaccine.enroll.health.gov.za and follow the instructions.

You can also dial *134*832*ID number# or just dial *134*832# if you do not have an ID number. You can also register via WhatsApp by sending the word REGISTER to 060 012 3456.

- Follow the instructions and enter all the information requested.
- You will need your ID (passport, asylum seeker number, RSA ID or refugee number)
- Enter the location where you want to be vaccinated (work or home)
- If you are a member of a medical aid, you will need the name of your medical aid and your medical aid number.

The health department has released the second edition of the I Choose VacciNation bulletin with further information on EVDS and details of vaccination sites across the country.

On Wednesday, the government also urged people over the age of 60 to continue registering.

*Before and after the vaccine:*

Experts advise that if you are getting the Covid-19 vaccine soon, that you eat the right things before and after getting it which helps in reducing the side effects.

A healthy diet full of vegetables, fruits, wholegrains, and protein sources like fish, poultry, and eggs was recommended. They also recommend cutting down on red meat and dairy.

Don’t be afraid of the side effects. While some people experience symptoms like fever, nausea, or muscle pain, doctors say it’s a sign that the vaccine is working and your body is building immunity.

Experts have also advised people to avoid the consumption of alcohol and smoking, before and after receiving the jab; to avoid sugary foods; and were urging people to stay hydrated, before and after."

_*[What's the reasoning behind avoiding alcohol, smoking and sugar? Does anyone know?]*_

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

We passed the 20k New cases landmark

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

Unbelievable weather here the last few days, even for Cape Town. Last night was especially bad. Neighbours recorded 69mm rain overnight. My heart goes out to those in informal settlements, whose homes and "streets" have been flooded. 

But did you know that it's because of COVID?

Sooliman, founder of Gift of the Givers, said:
"Everyone, including little babies, have to endure the ignominy of a drenched environment, brought on by challenges of the Delta variant, the third wave and lockdown level 4,” 

https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ern-cape-304e9151-22b9-4d0e-a953-114491fcdd4e


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> We passed the 20k New cases landmark
> View attachment 233581


It’s very very scary right now!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> Unbelievable weather here the last few days, even for Cape Town. Last night was especially bad. Neighbours recorded 69mm rain overnight. My heart goes out to those in informal settlements, whose homes and "streets" have been flooded.
> 
> But did you know that it's because of COVID?
> 
> Sooliman, founder of Gift of the Givers, said:
> "Everyone, including little babies, have to endure the ignominy of a drenched environment, brought on by challenges of the Delta variant, the third wave and lockdown level 4,”
> 
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ern-cape-304e9151-22b9-4d0e-a953-114491fcdd4e



The context of what he is saying is that they can't evacuate the displaced to community halls etc due to covid concerns.

“Relocation to the relative comfort of a community hall, school classroom or religious site is not an option. Everyone, including little babies, have to endure the ignominy of a drenched environment, brought on by challenges of the Delta variant, the third wave and lockdown level 4,”

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> The context of what he is saying is that they can't evacuate the displaced to community halls etc due to covid concerns.
> 
> “Relocation to the relative comfort of a community hall, school classroom or religious site is not an option. Everyone, including little babies, have to endure the ignominy of a drenched environment, brought on by challenges of the Delta variant, the third wave and lockdown level 4,”



@M.Adhir I get it now. I misunderstood because I was skimming the article and I obviously skimmed right past the first sentence in that paragraph!  It just shows what happens when words are taken out of context, doesn't it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.theguardian.com/science...orm-as-more-patients-hit-by-fungal-infections

"Scientists now say concerning reports of other fungal infections, caused by pathogens including _Aspergillus_ and _Candida auris_, have emerged in hospitalised Covid patients. In particular, the common fungal infection aspergillosis, often seen in combination with the flu, has been observed in critically ill Covid patients globally, from the US to the UK, France, Pakistan and India."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Feliks Karp said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/science...orm-as-more-patients-hit-by-fungal-infections
> 
> "Scientists now say concerning reports of other fungal infections, caused by pathogens including _Aspergillus_ and _Candida auris_, have emerged in hospitalised Covid patients. In particular, the common fungal infection aspergillosis, often seen in combination with the flu, has been observed in critically ill Covid patients globally, from the US to the UK, France, Pakistan and India."


Same is happening in SA... Severe infection------>immune system gets overwhelmed------->opportunistic infections (with micro-organism that wouldn't otherwise cause an infection)

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

J&J update

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Got my 1st Pfizer jab today!! For those who are scared of injections (I'm not one of them) I assure you there is nothing to be worried about. It's a light pin-prick and it's over before you even realise that it's been done.

Other than standing in a queue outside for 1.5 hours, waiting to go into the hall, all went well. We were told that the clinic opens at 8a.m. However, the vaccine had to be fetched from Malmesbury (about 60km. from here) as that is where they have cold storage - and it can be collected only at 7.30a.m. Thereafter, it has to stand at room temperature for 15 minutes. So why didn't they just open the clinic at 9a.m.??

They checked if one was registered, but for those who weren't they registered them there and then.

After being vaccinated we had to sit in an observation area for 15 minutes, in case of any immediate side effect. Thereafter we were given a vaccination card as proof of vaccination.

The second jab will be on 16 August.

How did I feel afterwards? To my surprise I felt an overwhelming sense of relief, that now I have some immunity at least. I hadn't realised how worried I had actually been.

I also felt an overwhelming gratitude that our govt. had procured the vaccine for us. We can curse them and mock them, but they got the vaccine for us. Let us remember that.

Gratitude too to the pharmacists who created the vaccine. Big Pharma and Big Tobacco might be hand-in-hand against vaping, but without their know-how we wouldn't have this vaccine - or any others. Let us remember that too.

As for Discovery ... where are they? I registered on the government's site and on Discovery's. I received an email from DisChem about their vaccination sites, but I had mine done through the govt. here in Yzer. Haven't heard a word from Discovery! It's disgraceful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Got my 1st Pfizer jab today!! For those who are scared of injections (I'm not one of them) I assure you there is nothing to be worried about. It's a light pin-prick and it's over before you even realise that it's been done.
> 
> Other than standing in a queue outside for 1.5 hours, waiting to go into the hall, all went well. We were told that the clinic opens at 8a.m. However, the vaccine had to be fetched from Malmesbury (about 60km. from here) as that is where they have cold storage - and it can be collected only at 7.30a.m. Thereafter, it has to stand at room temperature for 15 minutes. So why didn't they just open the clinic at 9a.m.??
> 
> They checked if one was registered, but for those who weren't they registered them there and then.
> 
> After being vaccinated we had to sit in an observation area for 15 minutes, in case of any immediate side effect. Thereafter we were given a vaccination card as proof of vaccination.
> 
> The second jab will be on 16 August.
> 
> How did I feel afterwards? To my surprise I felt an overwhelming sense of relief, that now I have some immunity at least. I hadn't realised how worried I had actually been.
> 
> I also felt an overwhelming gratitude that our govt. had procured the vaccine for us. We can curse them and mock them, but they got the vaccine for us. Let us remember that.
> 
> Gratitude too to the pharmacists who created the vaccine. Big Pharma and Big Tobacco might be hand-in-hand against vaping, but without their know-how we wouldn't have this vaccine - or any others. Let us remember that too.
> 
> As for Discovery ... where are they? I registered on the government's site and on Discovery's. I received an email from DisChem about their vaccination sites, but I had mine done through the govt. here in Yzer. Haven't heard a word from Discovery! It's disgraceful.



Just a word of caution before you go kissing everybody in Yzer, immunity only starts from 2 to 4 weeks to have full effect.

As for Discovery, my parents who is on Discovery had their jabs at Momentum. Also never heard from Discovery. But people that went to their main building in Sandton only have good things to say.

At the end of the day you got your jab and thats all that counts! Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Just a word of caution before you go kissing everybody in Yzer, immunity only starts from 2 to 4 weeks to have full effect.
> 
> As for Discovery, my parents who is on Discovery had their jabs at Momentum. Also never heard from Discovery. But people that went to their main building in Sandton only have good things to say.
> 
> At the end of the day you got your jab and thats all that counts! Congratulations!



Thanks for the advice @Adephi and I will continue being as careful as I have been.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*GAUTENG EDUC DEPT ALARMED AS 9,000 TEACHERS REFUSE VACCINES*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/07/02/jabs-s...ept-alarmed-as-9-000-teachers-refuse-vaccines
2 July 2021

"The Gauteng Education Department said it's extremely alarmed that more than 9,000 teachers and support staff were refusing to get vaccinated.

The department said 9,113 employees in the sector, including those with comorbidities, had turned down their opportunity to receive their Johnson & Johnson jab..."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*2.1 MILLION PFIZER SHOTS EXPECTED TO BE DELIVERED IN JULY*
https://ewn.co.za/video/13163/vacci...pfizer-shots-expected-to-be-delivered-in-july
2 July 2021

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*SAPS: Vaccination drive of over 180 000 members to kick off on Monday*
https://www.thesouthafrican.com/new...ficers-saps-be-vaccinated-monday-5-july-2021/
2 July 2021

"The South African Police Service (SAPS) will kick-off its vaccination drive of over 180 000 of its members from Monday 5 July 2021 in Soweto, Gauteng. 

While registration opened for those over 50-years-old on Thursday 1 July, the vaccinations will only commence from 15 July. The SAPS, however, is set to start 10 days earlier. 

BHEKI CELE AND SAPS NATIONAL COMMISSIONER TO BE VACCINATED FIRST 
According to a statement that was released on Friday, the Minister of Police General Bheki Cele and the National Commissioner of the South African Police Service (SAPS), General Khehla Sitole will lead the SAPS Vaccination program..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Lift Airlines halts all flights until August*
https://www.thesouthafrican.com/travel/lift-airlines-halts-flights-lockdown-august-latest-news/
1 July 2021


*Kulula and BA flights suspended for three weeks*
https://www.thesouthafrican.com/new...ula-and-ba-flights-suspended-for-three-weeks/
2 July 2021

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Just saw this on Facebook. Numbers are FRIGHTENING

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 233705



I'm sure 24000 is our highest so far. 
Bleak times ahead.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

M.Adhir said:


> I'm sure 24000 is our highest so far.
> Bleak times ahead.


I’m foreseeing a 30k in the next few days with the WC numbers rising steadily

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> I’m foreseeing a 30k in the next few days with the WC numbers rising steadily



I'm foreseeing a level 4.9 next Sunday if it keeps up like this for like 5 days in a row. 

Bit too late but might slow it a bit at least.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Hooked said:


> *Lift Airlines halts all flights until August*
> https://www.thesouthafrican.com/travel/lift-airlines-halts-flights-lockdown-august-latest-news/
> 1 July 2021
> 
> 
> *Kulula and BA flights suspended for three weeks*
> https://www.thesouthafrican.com/new...ula-and-ba-flights-suspended-for-three-weeks/
> 2 July 2021



You can see they are already anticipating the L4 lockdown being extended.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> Thanks for the advice @Adephi and I will continue being as careful as I have been.


Even after you second Jab, the effeminacy is rated at keeping you out of hospital, not keeping you completely immune. There have been notable infections from Delta and Delta plus in fully vaccinated people, but only a handful of deaths.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Feliks Karp said:


> Even after you second Jab, the *effeminacy* is rated at keeping you out of hospital, not keeping you completely immune. There have been notable infections from Delta and Delta plus in fully vaccinated people, but only a handful of deaths.


???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Feliks Karp said:


> Even after you second Jab, the effeminacy is rated at keeping you out of hospital, not keeping you completely immune. There have been notable infections from Delta and Delta plus in fully vaccinated people, but only a handful of deaths.



I agree that having a jab gives one SOME immunity, but does not prevent one from getting COVID. But effeminacy? I think you mean efficacy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

M.Adhir said:


> You can see they are already anticipating the L4 lockdown being extended.



I was surprised that they didn't make L4 for a month at least, right from the beginning. Not much can be gained from 2 weeks only. Probably taking a soft approach. Two weeks people can handle without too much protest, then extend again ... and again.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

*Bolosonaro says Covid vaccine may turn people into crocodiles in bizarre rant*
*President also suggested women may grow beards as a result of jab*
*
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/politics/bolosonaro-covid-vaccine-brazil-crocodiles-b1776753.html*

Forget the 5G thing… @Hooked you should start looking for a decent aftershave

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> *Bolosonaro says Covid vaccine may turn people into crocodiles in bizarre rant*
> *President also suggested women may grow beards as a result of jab*
> *https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...covid-vaccine-brazil-crocodiles-b1776753.html*
> 
> Forget the 5G thing… @Hooked you should start looking for a decent aftershave
> 
> View attachment 233728



Tannie Evita Bezuidenhout did mention a while back that people warned her she might turn into a man



Edit: fixed the video

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Covid vaccine centres warned against offering early second doses*
Health authorities are cracking down on vaccination centres breaking rank with official guidance and offering early second doses to young people, amid “confusion” over the best time to receive their follow-up jab.

The Joint Committee on Vaccination and Immunisation has advised that second doses should be given no earlier than eight weeks after a first jab, citing evidence which shows that the longer interval provides higher levels of protection than the usual three-week gap.

But many GP-run sites and large-scale vaccination centres have defied these orders, which are enforced by NHS England, in order to fully vaccinate people ahead of 19 July and ensure their stock does not go to waste.

Last weekend, the Science Museum in London was slapped down by NHS officials after offering out second Pfizer jabs to anyone who had received their first dose more than 21 days ago. On Friday, Wembley Stadium announced it was providing a similar service but was later told to stop.
Covid vaccine centres warned against offering early second doses (msn.com)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> Got my 1st Pfizer jab today!! For those who are scared of injections (I'm not one of them) I assure you there is nothing to be worried about. It's a light pin-prick and it's over before you even realise that it's been done.
> 
> Other than standing in a queue outside for 1.5 hours, waiting to go into the hall, all went well. We were told that the clinic opens at 8a.m. However, the vaccine had to be fetched from Malmesbury (about 60km. from here) as that is where they have cold storage - and it can be collected only at 7.30a.m. Thereafter, it has to stand at room temperature for 15 minutes. So why didn't they just open the clinic at 9a.m.??
> 
> They checked if one was registered, but for those who weren't they registered them there and then.
> 
> After being vaccinated we had to sit in an observation area for 15 minutes, in case of any immediate side effect. Thereafter we were given a vaccination card as proof of vaccination.
> 
> The second jab will be on 16 August.
> 
> How did I feel afterwards? To my surprise I felt an overwhelming sense of relief, that now I have some immunity at least. I hadn't realised how worried I had actually been.
> 
> I also felt an overwhelming gratitude that our govt. had procured the vaccine for us. We can curse them and mock them, but they got the vaccine for us. Let us remember that.
> 
> Gratitude too to the pharmacists who created the vaccine. Big Pharma and Big Tobacco might be hand-in-hand against vaping, but without their know-how we wouldn't have this vaccine - or any others. Let us remember that too.
> 
> As for Discovery ... where are they? I registered on the government's site and on Discovery's. I received an email from DisChem about their vaccination sites, but I had mine done through the govt. here in Yzer. Haven't heard a word from Discovery! It's disgraceful.



*ADDITIONAL COMMENT*
I forgot to mention that fortunately I had had the presence of mind to take a book with me. If I had had to stand waiting for 1.5 hours without something to do, I would have gone into a rapid decline. So long as I have a book with me, I can handle anything!

And a vape, of course!!!! Make sure that you take a stealth vape with you when you go for your shot. When I go out my Amulet is always on my wrist and no-one knows what I'm doing. They see me fiddling with my "watch", that's all! Here's an old pic ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> *ADDITIONAL COMMENT*
> I forgot to mention that fortunately I had had the presence of mind to take a book with me. If I had had to stand waiting for 1.5 hours without something to do, I would have gone into a rapid decline. So long as I have a book with me, I can handle anything!
> 
> And a vape, of course!!!! Make sure that you take a stealth vape with you when you go for your shot. When I go out my Amulet is always on my wrist and no-one knows what I'm doing. They see me fiddling with my "watch", that's all! Here's an old pic ...
> 
> View attachment 233750



Going first thing tomorrow. My poor wife still has to wait 14 days before she’s allowed to register…

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*People aged between 40 – 49 to receive vaccinations soon*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/people-aged-between-40-49-to-receive-vaccinations-soon
2 June 2021

"According to EWN, there are plans underway to allow people aged 40 – 49 to be able to register soon. By midnight, 354 000 people aged between 50 – 59 had registered on the governments’ electronic vaccination data system and some have requested to go to vaccine sites to get their injections.

This age group will only be receiving their vaccination from July 15. The department also seeks bulk vaccination campaigns where they are able to target larger groups of people, with an aim of making the process easier and eliminating any transport issues."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> *People aged between 40 – 49 to receive vaccinations soon*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/people-aged-between-40-49-to-receive-vaccinations-soon
> 2 June 2021
> 
> "According to EWN, there are plans underway to allow people aged 40 – 49 to be able to register soon. By midnight, 354 000 people aged between 50 – 59 had registered on the governments’ electronic vaccination data system and some have requested to go to vaccine sites to get their injections.
> 
> This age group will only be receiving their vaccination from July 15. The department also seeks bulk vaccination campaigns where they are able to target larger groups of people, with an aim of making the process easier and eliminating any transport issues."



LOL. Herself turns 50 on 17 July, so this is adding insult to injury!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

26485 cases today!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> 26485 cases today!!!



my dear wife is one of them

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> my dear wife is one of them


Oh crap dude. I’m so sorry to hear that!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

vicTor said:


> my dear wife is one of them


Sorry to hear that.
All the best for all of you


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> my dear wife is one of them



I'm sorry to hear that @vicTor. Wishing her a speedy recovery. It must be a bit weird reading the stats when someone you know is one of them.

And how about you? You haven't got it from her?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*SA regulator approves Sinovac jab - real world study shows it is 50.7% effective against Covid-19*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...id-19-507-effective-in-brazilian-trial-2021-7
3 July 2021

"The South African Health Products Regulatory Authority on Saturday approved Sinovac for use in South Africa, subject to certain conditions, including that Sinovac has to submit results of clinical studies and safety data.

The World Health Organisation approved the CoronaVac Covid-19 vaccine in June, for emergency use.

This Emergency Use Listing allows the jabs to be acquired by and dispersed through the global COVAX initiative, and also “allows countries to expedite their own regulatory approval”...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> I'm sorry to hear that @vicTor. Wishing her a speedy recovery. It must be a bit weird reading the stats when someone you know is one of them.
> 
> And how about you? You haven't got it from her?



thanks, no symptoms yet, maybe still coming, or not

but I was hoping to get the Foxtrot version

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*DISCOVERY EXTENDS WEEKEND OPENING HOURS AT ITS VACCINATION SITES*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/07/03/discovery-extends-opening-hours-at-its-vaccination-sites
4 July 2021

"Discovery Health has extended the opening hours at its vaccination sites across the country this weekend to bolster government's vaccine rollout programme.

The private medical aid scheme has announced that its ready to vaccinate citizens aged 50 and above at all six of its sites. Vaccine registration for people aged 50 and above went online this week with their inoculation expected to begin on 15 July.

... Discovery has added the *Gallagher Convention Centre in Midrand*, Johannesburg, to its list of vaccine sites - adding much needed capacity to accelerate the national vaccination programme. 
The additional site will be able to deliver 3,800 vaccinations per day to the 3.5 million residents within close proximity of Midrand...

All discovery vaccination sites are open to anyone who has registered and obtained a valid vaccination code from the government’s electronic vaccination data system..."

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*PREGNANT & BREASTFEEDING WOMEN GIVEN GREEN LIGHT TO GET COVID-19 VACCINE*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/07/03/pregna...men-given-green-light-to-get-covid-19-vaccine
4 July 2021

"The Health Department on Saturday announced that pregnant and breastfeeding women are now eligible for COVID-19 vaccination.

In a significant development, the department issued a circular declaring that pregnant women who have completed 14 weeks of gestation can be inoculated with COVID-19 vaccines available in the country.

The department's Chief Director Lesley Bamford said although pregnant women were at no greater risk of being infected by COVID-19, a woman and her infant were more likely to develop complications from the virus: “The current recommendations are that COVID-19 vaccines, including the Pfizer and Johnson & Johnson, should be offered to all pregnant and breastfeeding women who are eligible to be vaccinated and who have completed 14 weeks of gestation.”

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Last night 18.30 we,re still cock-tailing and *boom* there goes the ''lektriek'' - 3 houses in a block , all around lights are twinkling and flickering , but we are the darkness - .Filed a report , called and sms'd the councilor ,went to bed half blind ,nearly climbed in the dog's bed !07.00 still powerless , phoned again and the stupefying response was ...''Because of the curfew ,we couldn't help you last night'' Well it's nearly 13.00 and still no electricity - So annoying , we started the Gennie and my PC time will be limited . Happy Sunday folks .

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH

Got mine this morning at Discovery in Sandton. As slick an operation as I’ve seen in SA or anywhere else. Took about 1 1/2 hours all told, but never felt like standing/sitting around doing nothing. Excellent job.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver

@Grand Guru , thanks for the updates

How are you and @Adephi viewing the coming weeks?
Do you think the spike is going to be much higher or have we started peaking?
Or is it hard to tell ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> @Grand Guru , thanks for the updates
> 
> How are you and @Adephi viewing the coming weeks?
> Do you think the spike is going to be much higher or have we started peaking?
> Or is it hard to tell ?



I would say it's hard to tell. This coming week would hopefully start seeing a decline in Gauteng's numbers. But the other provinces are seeing a rapid increase right now. 

Expect level 4 restrictions to be extended next week.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 233831
> 
> 
> View attachment 233832



That positivity rate though. Seems like we're in for a rough week

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

M.Adhir said:


> That positivity rate though. Seems like we're in for a rough week


It’s the weekend effect. Less tests are conducted. And yes we’re in for 3 to 4 rough weeks

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...aths-in-gauteng-much-worse-than-reported.html
https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...cond-dose-of-covishield-101625349161190.html?
https://www.geo.tv/latest/358418-la...zling-scientists-due-to-its-unusual-mutations

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Feliks Karp said:


> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...aths-in-gauteng-much-worse-than-reported.html
> https://www.hindustantimes.com/indi...cond-dose-of-covishield-101625349161190.html?
> https://www.geo.tv/latest/358418-la...zling-scientists-due-to-its-unusual-mutations


''The SAMRC has found that comparing long-term data on historical natural deaths with deaths recorded since the pandemic started showed many excess deaths.''
That small extract is enough to scare us into compliance .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*Unvaccinated people don't only risk their own health: Their bodies become 'variant factories'*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/u...-variant-factories-disease-expert-says-2021-7
4 July 2021

Unvaccinated people can be a driving force for new variants, an infectious disease expert told CNN.
"Unvaccinated people are potential variant factories," infectious disease expert Dr. William Schaffner said.
Mutations that replicate can become variants and unvaccinated hosts more easily allow for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Hooked

I heard yesterday of a woman who told her adult children that they mustn't go for "daardie goed" (that stuff i.e. the vaccine). Yet her children all received the usual childhood vaccinations. I just don't get it ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

*Vaccine rollout for police officers kicks off*
https://www.enca.com/news/covid-19-vaccine-rollout-police-officers-kicks
5 July 2021

"The government's COVID-19 vaccine rollout for police officers starts on Tuesday. Police Minister General Bheki Cele and the Acting Minister of Health, Mmamoloko Kubayi, will lead the launch in Soweto.

Over 180,000 police officers are expected to be inoculated...."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DavyH said:


> Got mine this morning at Discovery in Sandton. As slick an operation as I’ve seen in SA or anywhere else. Took about 1 1/2 hours all told, but never felt like standing/sitting around doing nothing. Excellent job.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## DavyH

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 233872

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi

Stay safe people. This wave doesn't look it wants to go down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Stay safe people. This wave doesn't look it wants to go down.
> 
> View attachment 233880

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

There is an eerie silence over my neighbourhood. None of the normal weekday morning noises, no traffic, no police sirens, no movement in the streets. Feel like the only survivor of an apocalypse.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

This is what happens when dad is in charge of homeschooling...




Still need to do the bridge and the body of the Imperial Star Destroyer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Honestly fuming rn.

Looks like my age group will end up with the Sinovac. Honestly would rather die of Covid. 
If people had the chance to get JJ or Pfizer and didn't...well up yours.


----------



## Paul33

Feliks Karp said:


> Honestly fuming rn.
> 
> Looks like my age group will end up with the Sinovac. Honestly would rather die of Covid.
> If people had the chance to get JJ or Pfizer and didn't...well up yours.


If they ever get to our age group. Loooooooong way to go still unfortunately


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## M.Adhir



Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 233987



Pos rate keeps climbing hey 
Maybe we're just doing much more targeted testing 
Or maybe we're smack-bang in the middle of an impending disaster

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> There is an eerie silence over my neighbourhood. None of the normal weekday morning noises, no traffic, no police sirens, no movement in the streets. Feel like the only survivor of an apocalypse.
> 
> Regards



Do you think more people are working from home again?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*Dis-Chem is vaccinating walk-ins aged 50 and over – but you still need to register on the EVDS*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/d...walk-ins-now-allowed-without-insurance-2021-7
5 July 2021

Dis-Chem is now accepting walk-ins, whether they’re insured or not, for Covid-19 vaccinations.
This includes people aged 50 and above who have recently been urged to register for their jabs on the Electronic Vaccination System.
More than 500,000 people in the 50 to 59 age group have already registered and some have received their first doses, despite the department of health initially aiming to launch this phase on 15 July.
The department has since backtracked and ordered all sites to allow people in this age group to be vaccinated.
They’ll still need to register on the Electronic Vaccination System, but won’t have to wait for an appointment.

"" Dis-Chem ... [has] administered approximately 100,000 doses across 14 sites in Gauteng, the Western Cape, Eastern Cape, KwaZulu-Natal, and the Free State.

The [Health] department has since decided to scrap its launch date on 15 July and on Monday issued a circular informing all sites to accept walk-ins aged 50 and above.

“The EVDS is already allocating vaccination codes to all people over 50 years who register [on the EVDS],” noted the circular issued by the director general of health.

“These EVDS codes are valid for vaccination and all providers at all sites must vaccinate any person who has a valid code… do not wait until 15 July for the 50+ population.” ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*J&J, Pfizer and Sinovac vaccines: Here’s what you need to know*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...-to-know-4ceccb8b-8d5a-4f2d-8e17-cec173dd309c
6 July 2021

*Johnson & Johnson vaccine*

Studies have found that the J&J vaccine lasts at least eight months against the Delta variant. J&J head of research and development, Dr Mathai Mammen, said current data for the eight months studied so far show that the single-shot J&J Covid-19 vaccine generates a strong neutralising antibody response that does not wane...

*Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine*

The two-dose Pfizer-BioNTech Covid-19 vaccine has a 70% efficacy rate against the Delta variant. According to a study conducted in Israel, the new finding is compared to the 95% rate of effectiveness of the vaccine against earlier virus strains. However, recent reports have shown a drop in efficacy in Israel...

Bloomberg reported that the vaccine’s efficacy against mild forms of Covid-19 appeared to wane after a few weeks as the Delta variant took hold in Israel, although it continued to protect against severe illness.

*Sinovac-CoronaVac vaccine*

This two-dose vaccine is recommended for individuals aged 18 years and above...

The World Health Organization reported that a large phase 3 trial in Brazil showed that two doses, administered at an interval of 14 days, had an efficacy of 51% against symptomatic Sars-CoV-2 infection, 100% against severe Covid-19, and 100% against hospitalisation starting 14 days after receiving the second dose.

Thus far, Sahpra has approved the AstraZeneca, Pfizer, Sinovac and the J&J vaccines. Sahpra has also received the Sputnik V vaccine, manufactured by the Gamaleya Research Institute.

Sahpra chief executive Dr Boitumelo Semete said the Sputnik V application is a rolling review.

_*[Go to the article if you want to read the side-effects of the respective vaccines.]*_

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Has anyone experienced side-effects from the vaccine? 
I haven't, other than my arm feeling a little tender that evening. By the following day the tenderness had disappeared.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*AUSTRALIAN F1 GRAND PRIX AND MOTOGP TO BE CALLED OFF*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/07/06/australian-f1-grand-prix-and-motogp-to-be-called-off
6 July 2021

"...Organisers planned to stage the races in October and November, but have hit roadblocks over Australia's requirement for overseas arrivals to undergo 14 days of mandatory quarantine...

It follows the Singapore Grand Prix, scheduled for October 3, also being cancelled over COVID-19 worries...

Victoria state premier Dan Andrews earlier suggested the cancellation was likely given low rates of local vaccination and a reduction in international flights to Australia. "The timing doesn't quite line up, and that makes it very, very challenging," he said...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Springboks forced into isolation after Lood de Jager tests positive for Covid-19*
https://www.thesouthafrican.com/spo...er-lood-de-jager-tests-positive-for-covid-19/
5 July 2021

"SA Rugby has confirmed that the Springboks were forced to suspend training on Monday following a positive Covid-19 test in the squad ahead of Friday’s second Test against Georgia at Ellis Park.

The 2019 Rugby World Cup winners have gone into isolation for a second time in as many weeks after lock Lood de Jager tested positive for coronavirus on Monday.

Last weekend, the 45-strong squad went into isolation at a Johannesburg hotel after winger Sibusiso Nkosi, scrumhalf Herschel Jantjies and prop Vincent Koch tested positive for Covid-19. It later emerged that Jantjies’ result was a false positive and he came off the bench in a 40-9 win against Georgia last Friday..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Thousands thought they were getting the Covid vaccine. They were injected with salt water instead*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/07/05/india/india-fake-covid-vaccine-scam-intl-hnk/index.html
5 July 2021

"New Delhi (CNN)Thousands of people have fallen prey to an elaborate wide-ranging scam selling fake coronavirus vaccines in India, with doctors and medical workers among those arrested for their involvement, authorities say.

At least 12 fake vaccination drives were held in or near the financial hub Mumbai, in the country's western Maharashtra state, said Vishal Thakur, a senior official of the Mumbai police department.

"They were using saline water and injecting it," Thakur said. "Every fake vaccination camp that they held, they were doing this."
An estimated 2,500 people were given fake shots, he said. The organizers charged their victims fees for the shots, earning up to $28,000 in total.

"We have arrested doctors," he added. "They were using a hospital which was producing the fake certificates, vials, syringes."
So far, 14 people have been arrested on suspicion of cheating, attempts at culpable homicide, criminal conspiracy, and other charges. More arrests may come as police continue investigating other people involved in the scam, Thakur said...

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> Has anyone experienced side-effects from the vaccine?
> I haven't, other than my arm feeling a little tender that evening. By the following day the tenderness had disappeared.



The booster shot seems to be the one that has stronger side effects - not for everyone, but I have seen a couple of people complaining about feeling feverish and generally achy for 24 hours afterwards. I had a slightly sore arm after the first shot as well, but I did not feel the needle at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The government will *most likely extend the two-week adjusted level four lockdown *regulations as Covid-19 cases in South Africa continue to rise.

*This is the view of Hugo Pienaar*, chief economist at the bureau for economic research at Stellenbosch University.

Pienaar said that when President Cyril Ramaphosa announced the move to level four on 27 June 2021, the seven-day rolling average of new daily coronavirus cases was around 15,000.

“Yesterday, the seven-day rolling average was 19,100 and health experts tell us we are yet to reach the peak,” he said.

“Irrespective of the dire impact on the hospitality, liquor, and aviation sectors, the state of the pandemic will make it very hard to relax the regulations by Sunday.”
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...extended-economist.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa’s jobs bloodbath continues – these are the workers most affected*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...ontinues-these-are-the-workers-most-affected/
This brings the total number of persons employed in the formal non-agricultural sector in South Africa to approximately 9.64 million.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...an-apply-8df44258-374b-4659-a922-713a037378e2

*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL this is a joke now*

Individuals where vaccination is requested by the presidency, the Minister of Health or the director-general of Health.

– Ministers, deputy ministers, premiers, members of the executive council (MEC), and their direct staff.
– South African diplomats and their families who are posted overseas (during visits to the country).

– Individuals who need to travel outside of South Africa, for business or work-related travel, to study at an accredited educational institution, sportsmen/women who need to travel outside of South Africa to represent the country, or those accessing medical care.

– Individuals who have received one dose of Pfizer vaccine outside of South Africa more than 42 days ago will be eligible to receive a second dose of the vaccine.


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> View attachment 234075


I'm afraid by the time all this is over, there'll be no pubs, restaurants, movie theaters, nightclubs or anything else left to visit...

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Adephi

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...-like-a-hawk-the-highly-transmissible-lambda/

*The next Covid-19 variant to watch like a hawk: the highly transmissible 'Lambda'*
*The Lambda variant was first detected in Peru and has raised concerns that it is resistant to vaccines*

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

457 Deaths today ... scary indeed .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Paul33

My moms cousin up in Jhb passed away this morning from Covid.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> My moms cousin up in Jhb passed away this morning from Covid.



Sorry Dude! Big hugs for you and your mom and everyone else in your family!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Paul33 said:


> My moms cousin up in Jhb passed away this morning from Covid.


Sorry to hear that 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Sorry for your loss @Paul33

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1

Sorry for you loss @Paul33. My Gran also passed away yesterday from Covid. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul33

MRHarris1 said:


> Sorry for you loss @Paul33. My Gran also passed away yesterday from Covid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Jeepers I’m sorry dude. That’s terrible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH

Paul33 said:


> My moms cousin up in Jhb passed away this morning from Covid.



So sorry for your loss, Paul.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> My moms cousin up in Jhb passed away this morning from Covid.



Sorry to hear that @Paul33.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

MRHarris1 said:


> Sorry for you loss @Paul33. My Gran also passed away yesterday from Covid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk



My condolences to you and the family @MRHarris1.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Maybe we should all go to Jamaica.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

The weekend break is over… back to over 20k cases daily

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## SAVaper

MRHarris1 said:


> Sorry for you loss @Paul33. My Gran also passed away yesterday from Covid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


I am so sorry to hear that. Condolences to your family 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> The weekend break is over… back to over 20k cases daily
> View attachment 234200
> 
> View attachment 234201



Almost 200k jabs in a day. That's more of what we need.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

@Paul33 , @MRHarris1 - Condolences guys - this epidemic is getting closer and closer to home .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DavyH

MRHarris1 said:


> Sorry for you loss @Paul33. My Gran also passed away yesterday from Covid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk



Sorry for your loss, name cousin. Stay strong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Alcohol bans in South Africa extremely effective — research*
New research published in the South African Medical Journal (SAMJ) has found compelling evidence that a blanket ban on alcohol reduces the number of unnatural deaths related to trauma injuries while curfews have less of an impact.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...outh-africa-extremely-effective-research.html

And 500m away from my house you can buy 50ml sachet of* K20* for R10.00 ja-nee moerse effective ,ek se ...






The 50ml *K20 whisky sachets* (43% alcohol) are a product of Accra, Ghana selling for R10 in Gauteng.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

The Electoral Commission (IEC) has *postponed the voter registration* weekend by two weeks because of the third wave of Covid-19 currently impacting the country.

In a meeting on Wednesday (7 July), the commission agreed to reschedule the voter registration weekend from 17-18 July to the weekend of *31 July – 1 August*.
https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...ations-due-to-covid-19/?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

*Ivermectin is not a ‘miracle drug’ against COVID. Vaccines are.*


https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/archives/ivermectin-is-not-a-miracle-drug-against-covid-vaccines-are/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

*Unnatural deaths, alcohol bans and curfews during COVID-19 – SA study*

*https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/arch...ol-bans-and-curfews-during-covid-19-sa-study/*

_Results_

_The complete restriction on the sale of alcohol resulted in a statistically significant reduction in unnatural deaths regardless of the length of curfew. To the contrary, periods where no or limited restrictions on alcohol were in force had no significant effect, or resulted in significantly increased unnatural deaths. _

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> *Ivermectin is not a ‘miracle drug’ against COVID. Vaccines are.*
> 
> 
> https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/archives/ivermectin-is-not-a-miracle-drug-against-covid-vaccines-are/


I can’t believe how many people want to replace a preventative measure with something that “may be effective” in treating symptoms.
That’s like refusing to have a car with breaks, because the airbags might save you in an accident.
Full disclosure, my doctor prescribed Ivermectin tablets as part of my treatment for 5 days. I have no idea if they contributed to my evasion of severe illness, but I will for damn sure pick prevention over cure whenever the opportunity comes my way (which being only 36, will probably only be in 2028).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Stranger

@Paul33 , @MRHarris1

Very sorry for your loss. no words

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger

There is always an underlying monetary reason why cheaper drugs are not pushed to the fore. Ivermectin is cheap and there is a ton of evidence to suggest that it may be effective, but the clinical stuff is not forthcoming. 

How much are we going to spend on prevention for COVID in the years to come when the pandemic is over. Flu and pneumococcal vaccines are already big money spinners for big pharma.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> *Ivermectin is not a ‘miracle drug’ against COVID. Vaccines are.*
> 
> 
> https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/archives/ivermectin-is-not-a-miracle-drug-against-covid-vaccines-are/



I'm so over this debate.

If people want to take a drug that has been proven to cause neurological disorders (even comas), kidney damage and liver damage in cases of overdosing, they can knock themselves out 

Well done, you survived Covid. Now you're a vegetable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Stranger said:


> There is always an underlying monetary reason why cheaper drugs are not pushed to the fore. Ivermectin is cheap and there is a ton of evidence to suggest that it may be effective, but the clinical stuff is not forthcoming.
> 
> How much are we going to spend on prevention for COVID in the years to come when the pandemic is over. Flu and pneumococcal vaccines are already big money spinners for big pharma.


The coronavirus vaccine will be part of the flu vaccine formula in the next 1 or 2 years and no longer a separate vaccine...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

A college student told me today that he'll be going back to college next week when classes re-open. I replied that I doubt it, with over 21,000 new cases. He replied that "people are saying" that these new cases have been caused by the vaccine. 

What does one do in the face of such dangerous ignorance???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*Tokyo has barred spectators at the Olympics*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/tokyo-olympics-banning-spectators-covid-19-2021-7
8 July 2021

"The Olympics are banning spectators from the games after Tokyo declared a Covid-19 state of emergency, organisers said on Thursday...

The New York Times reports that Prime Minister Yoshihide Suga acknowledged the challenge the country faced as the more contagious Delta variant had begun to circulate. He warned about the danger of the virus spreading beyond Tokyo as people travelled home for the summer holidays..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*South Africans can now travel to these countries in Europe – but only if they’re fully vaccinated*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/v...n-travel-to-these-countries-in-evurope-2021-7
7 July 2021

"... Data provided by Sherpa reveal that the following European countries accept fully vaccinated South African visitors:

Switzerland
Ukraine
Moldova
Romania
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Montenegro
Lithuania
Estonia
Iceland
Norway

Some of these countries may still require a negative Covid-19 test certificate, but do not require fully vaccinated travellers to quarantine..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> A college student told me today that he'll be going back to college next week when classes re-open. I replied that I doubt it, with over 21,000 new cases. He replied that "people are saying" that these new cases have been caused by the vaccine.
> 
> What does one do in the face of such dangerous ignorance???



Art student?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> A college student told me today that he'll be going back to college next week when classes re-open. I replied that I doubt it, with over 21,000 new cases. He replied that "people are saying" that these new cases have been caused by the vaccine.
> 
> What does one do in the face of such dangerous ignorance???


You should’ve told him to look for another school!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Art student?



Art without the Sm

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stranger said:


> There is always an underlying monetary reason why cheaper drugs are not pushed to the fore. Ivermectin is cheap and there is a ton of evidence to suggest that it may be effective, but the clinical stuff is not forthcoming.
> 
> How much are we going to spend on prevention for COVID in the years to come when the pandemic is over. Flu and pneumococcal vaccines are already big money spinners for big pharma.



And you think Merck doesn't coin 17 billion euros a year? "Big Pharma" makes it. Why would they not want people using it? Even if it was cheap, they could spin a massive profit off prescribing it as prophylaxis or treatment.


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> And you think Merck doesn't coin 17 billion euros a year? "Big Pharma" makes it. Why would they not want people using it? Even if it was cheap, they could spin a massive profit off prescribing it as prophylaxis or treatment.



Exactly. The vaccine is a once off dose. IVM is a continuous dose that will only benefit them if people keep getting Covid. But instead they give out warnings not to use it for Covid.


----------



## ARYANTO

Just in ...21:15 [https://www.iol.co.za]

Johannesburg - Suspended MKMVA spokesperson Carl Niehaus has been issued with a R3 000 fine for breaking lockdown regulations, the SA Police Service said.
Niehaus was arrested while giving a live TV interview on Thursday outside the Estcourt Correctional Facility, where former President Jacob Zuma is serving his 15-month sentence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Bit of a long read, but a very good explanation of herd immunity and how it works.

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/herd-immunity-is-not-a-light-switch

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Bit of a long read, but a very good explanation of herd immunity and how it works.
> 
> https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/herd-immunity-is-not-a-light-switch



Thanks @Adephi 
Great article!

Here's the bottom line:

*Bottom Line*

There is not going to be a “herd immunity day” where life immediately goes back to normal. We need to start thinking of it as a receding tide rather than a light switch. Yes, we should celebrate vaccine progression. And yes, some are still hopeful that we will eventually reach herd immunity. But it will be slow. It will be quiet. And we will only know we reached it until it’s passed.

And the great picture from the article:

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Hooked

A suggestion was made on one of my town's FB pages (this small town has 5 FB groups - politics!) that if someone has COVID, they should tie a coloured ribbon to their gate, to warn other people. Strange ... but true!

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

From the acting health minister briefing: Big news so far: Registration for 35-49 years old will begin as of 15 July. The goal is to start vaccinating this cohort by 1 August.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> A suggestion was made on one of my town's FB pages (this small town has 5 FB groups - politics!) that if someone has COVID, they should tie a coloured ribbon to their gate, to warn other people. Strange ... but true!


How many people of 'a certain age' automatically went to a song by Tony Orlando and Dawn on reading this?

Damn, @Hooked, now I've got an earworm!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> From the acting health minister briefing: Big news so far: Registration for 35-49 years old will begin as of 15 July. The goal is to start vaccinating this cohort by 1 August.



This is great, thank you for relaying the news @Grand Guru !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> From the acting health minister briefing: Big news so far: Registration for 35-49 years old will begin as of 15 July. The goal is to start vaccinating this cohort by 1 August.


We [54 and 57 ] ''REGISTERED'' last week on our phones but haven't got anything back , so do I pop in at Dischem or Clicks and just get a shot or what ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> We [54 and 57 ] ''REGISTERED'' last week on our phones but haven't got anything back , so do I pop in at Dischem or Clicks and just get a shot or what ?



If you got med aid you can go to the private facilities. Otherwise public. That's how I understand it.

Here's an updated list of sites.

https://sacoronavirus.co.za/active-vaccination-sites/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

When you say registered, with EVDS
https://vaccine.enroll.health.gov.za/#/

or with your med aid app ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> We [54 and 57 ] ''REGISTERED'' last week on our phones but haven't got anything back , so do I pop in at Dischem or Clicks and just get a shot or what ?



I know two people who got their shots at the dischem warehouse without medical aid, and one person who got sent away from a dischem. As long as you have your number you can take a chance. From what I've read some sites occasionally don't get vaccine, and some sites don't get enough people showing up so they happily give out if you have a number, because they need 5 people per vial to show up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Stranger said:


> When you say registered, with EVDS
> https://vaccine.enroll.health.gov.za/#/
> 
> or with your med aid app ?


EVDS - not on med aid , but we have not got anything back ? no ''number'' or reference - zilch.


----------



## Stranger

That does seem strange, unless the system is now overloaded.

We are in a quandary. I had my jab 1st of June, my wife did not get. We now get Covid 19 25th June.
Doc says wait 30 days after isolation before you get next jab for me and 1st jab for her.
She registers and gets sent an sms, go to Pola park in Thokosa. That's not going to happen and she is not out of the 30 day period yet
Phones around a few walk in centres, sorry you must wait 90 days after Covid
Me still waiting for sms for 2nd jab.


----------



## CJB85

Feliks Karp said:


> And you think Merck doesn't coin 17 billion euros a year? "Big Pharma" makes it. Why would they not want people using it? Even if it was cheap, they could spin a massive profit off prescribing it as prophylaxis or treatment.


There is no evidence that IV does anything as a prophylaxis, only that it reduces the severity in symptoms (in some patients). The prophylactic use is where the problems come in, where people pick up all the related health issues.


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> We [54 and 57 ] ''REGISTERED'' last week on our phones but haven't got anything back , so do I pop in at Dischem or Clicks and just get a shot or what ?


Go on the website and redo the registration process. You are supposed to received some sort of confirmation/acknowledgment SMS

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> Go on the website and redo the registration process. You are supposed to received some sort of confirmation/acknowledgment SMS


Got this sms :
.....successfully reg'd ....HEVDS ...You will be contacted via sms regarding next steps.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Got this sms :
> .....successfully reg'd ....HEVDS ...You will be contacted via sms regarding next steps.


You can go to Dischem or Clicks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

12:45 Just in ...https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...covid-19-f08fe94c-c0e8-4cf9-af2d-48564534c16d
*Joburg mayor Geoff Makhubo loses battle with Covid-19*
By  Botho Molosankwe 






Johannesburg - Joburg Mayor Geoff Makhubo has died of Covid-19 related complications. He was 53.

Makhubo died on Friday after being hospitalised last week.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

DavyH said:


> How many people of 'a certain age' automatically went to a song by Tony Orlando and Dawn on reading this?
> 
> Damn, @Hooked, now I've got an earworm!



Me too @DavyH! She didn't specify that it must be yellow though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> EVDS - not on med aid , but we have not got anything back ? no ''number'' or reference - zilch.



I never got a number from them either, but I took a screenshot of the site where it said that I had successfully been registered. I don't know how it works at DisChem, but when I went for my vaccine at a govt. site here in Yzer, it didn't matter. They asked if you were registered and if not they still accepted you, but registered you first.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 234420



Smells like a replay of last week's family meeting will be airing this Sunday too

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Side note. The newsreader on EWN this evening is speaking about the Lambada variant.

Lambada the song. Not Lambda the Greek alphabet. 
I could only hear the song in my head after that

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

M.Adhir said:


> Side note. The newsreader on EWN this evening is speaking about the Lambada variant.
> I could only hear the song in my head after that


Yes, the Lambda variant has landed and it sucks big time!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

For those interested or get conflicting messages over the variants:

WHO variants of concern:
Alpha
Beta
Gamma
Delta

And the seven variants of interest:
Lambda
Epsilon
Zeta
Eta
 Theta
Iota
Kappa

Alpha was actually really good at evading neutralizing antibodies but because of delta's higher infectious nature, it was over taken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

M.Adhir said:


> Side note. The newsreader on EWN this evening is speaking about the Lambada variant.
> 
> Lambada the song. Not Lambda the Greek alphabet.
> I could only hear the song in my head after that


And now I had to go and Google the song...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> And now I had to go and Google the song...



Lovely. Hope it gets stuck in your head too
I shouldn't have to endure this alone

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

*Boost for Covid-19 vaccine rollout*
Aspen and Eutelsat announced a partnership with the Department of Health to roll out high-speed satellite broadband to vaccination sites in rural Mpumalanga.

The announcement comes after acting health minister Mmamoloko Kubayi-Ngubane announced that South Africa’s vaccine programme would be expanded to include those who are 35 to 49 years old.

Kubayi-Ngubane also announced that the Department of Health secured funding to allow vaccination sites to operate over weekends.

The Aspen-Eutelsat partnership is intended to increase access to South Africa’s electronics vaccination data system (EVDS) in rural areas.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...ut-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


>




thanks @Adephi , it’s so sad

I thought all the lockdowns during the first wave last year were to “flatten the curve” so the medical facilities could be ramped up?

well they either didn’t ramp them up enough over the last year or this 3rd wave just took the authorities by surprise

sad to see so many people suffering and passing away. I wonder if they could have been helped had we ramped up facilities more...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85

About the “family meeting” that will probably air tomorrow… my daughter is 6, in 2019 we attended a “Christmas in July” event at the botanical gardens in Pretoria that promised a snow machine and a snow patch. Well, the snow machine turned out to be a foam machine like the old school sokkies had, which led to many tears from a little girl. We phoned Jacaranda FM who was promoting the event at the time to warn them that the event is a scam. They surprised us the next day with a sponsored 4 day (ever bell and whistle imaginable) trip to Afriski. We missed the date, because Lily’s passport wasn’t ready in time, so Afriski graciously extended it to 2020. The date got shuffled around another 2 times in 2020 to try and work around the border closures, but no luck. We assumed that that would be that, but they mailed me again and said a little girl deserves to experience real snow… so it got extended to 22 July 2021.
Guess what tomorrow’s probable family meeting is going to do?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://virological.org/t/viral-inf...ak-caused-by-the-delta-sars-cov-2-variant/724

TLDR;

*The viral loads in the Delta infections were ~1000 times higher than those in the earlier 19A/19B strain infections on the day when viruses were firstly detected

Detectable amounts took on average four days to be seen versus the six of the 19A/19B strain.*

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

CJB85 said:


> About the “family meeting” that will probably air tomorrow… my daughter is 6, in 2019 we attended a “Christmas in July” event at the botanical gardens in Pretoria that promised a snow machine and a snow patch. Well, the snow machine turned out to be a foam machine like the old school sokkies had, which led to many tears from a little girl. We phoned Jacaranda FM who was promoting the event at the time to warn them that the event is a scam. They surprised us the next day with a sponsored 4 day (ever bell and whistle imaginable) trip to Afriski. We missed the date, because Lily’s passport wasn’t ready in time, so Afriski graciously extended it to 2020. The date got shuffled around another 2 times in 2020 to try and work around the border closures, but no luck. We assumed that that would be that, but they mailed me again and said a little girl deserves to experience real snow… so it got extended to 22 July 2021.
> Guess what tomorrow’s probable family meeting is going to do?



Oh what a shame @CJB85, but I'm sure they'll extend it again. Kudos to Jacaranda FM for what they're doing for you! Quite unbelievable!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*SA to start weekend vaccinations in August – and aims to reach 300,000 people a day*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...t-to-vaccinate-on-weekends-from-august-2021-7
9 July 2021

"South Africa's Covid-19 vaccine rollout is being constrained by site closures over weekends. This is set to change on 1 August, with the department of health announcing that public vaccination sites will operate on Saturdays and Sundays, with the aim to reach 300,000 people a day...

It's estimated that 1.3 million more vaccine doses – a third of national the tally – could've been administered between May and June if sites were open and adequately staffed, according to the latest NIDS-CRAM survey. Weekend vaccinations could've placed South Africa at 86% of its monthly target. Instead, the rollout only achieved 60% by the end of June..."

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Mayor’s death highlights Covid-19 third-wave crisis as doctors allay fears about infections among children*
https://www.iol.co.za/saturday-star...children-3693f50d-071b-4255-a09b-2ac84e618866
11 July 2021

"...as hospitals and other care facilities continue to strain under the increased case load, health-care professionals are warning that they are seeing more and more young children infected during this latest wave, and it appears to be driven by the highly contagious Delta variant.

On Monday, Limpopo Health MEC Phophi Ramathuba reported an alarming increase in the number of Covid-19 infections among young children in the province.

Ramathuba said that the province has already had 23 children aged between zero to four years old who tested positive in the past week, while in the 5 to 9-year-old age group, the province has had 34 positive cases so far.

Gauteng has also recorded a number of positive cases among children during the third wave.

Latest figures from the National Institute for Communicable Diseases (NICD) indicate that Gauteng has recorded 31 positive cases out of 3 305 conducted on those 19 and younger.

he Gauteng Department of Health said they are unaware whether the contagious nature of the Delta variant is responsible for the slight rise in cases among children.

“Test results do not indicate the causal agent so as to determine the impact of each variant, confirmation of the type of variant follows a different process and presently the department does not have such information,” said Kwara Kekana, spokesperson for the Gauteng Department of Health

Paediatrician and allergist Dr Claudia Gray believes the Delta variant could be the reason for the spike in cases among young children.

“The increase in children with Covid-19 during this third wave is a reflection of the rapid community spread of this particular variant — the Delta variant — of the Srs-CoV-2 virus, which is dominating the current third wave,” Gray told the Saturday Star.

“We are tending to see entire families infected with the virus, including children, rather than just 25 to 50% of household members as seen in the first wave.”

“Whether children have a particular predisposition to this variant is not yet known. However, testing availability is greater.”

Despite an increase in cases among children, Gray said there was no reason for parents to panic. “The admission and death rates in children are, proportionately, no higher than in previous waves and remain significantly lower than in adults.”

Professor Jeremy Nel, head of the division of infectious diseases at Wits University's Helen Joseph Hospital, also called for calm amid an increase in cases among children.

“Children are still protected under their age for the vast majority. Covid has still got a massive, what we call age determinacy in its mortality,” Nel told media recently..."

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*RESTAURANT ASSOCIATION DEMANDS PROOF OF SCIENTIFIC REASONS FOR LOCKDOWN CLOSURES*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/07/10/restau...f-of-scientific-reasons-for-lockdown-closures
10 July 2021

"With lockdown level 4 regulations set to expire on Monday, the Restaurant Association of South Africa (Rasa) has said the government cannot continue to isolate and prejudice their industry.

Rasa says restaurants in the country have been hit hard during the two-week adjusted level 4 lockdown, putting 70% of employees on unpaid layoffs.

Rasa chief executive officer Wendy Alberts said they want proof from the command council that restaurants are a high risk for the transmission of COVID-19.

“We have submitted to the NCC, we would like our restaurants to be opened. We want the presentation of that scientific evidence. They cannot continue to prejudice and isolate our businesses like this, and if it is an alcohol issue let’s have a separate discussion on alcohol. But with takeaways and the financial margins that we are getting out of takeaway is crippling for our business..."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*What Pfizer's plan for a third coronavirus vaccine dose means for you*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/07/09/...us-vaccine-dose-explainer-wellness/index.html
10 July 2021

"... On Thursday, the companies Pfizer and BioNTech announced that a third dose of their coronavirus vaccine, given six months after a second dose, appears to preserve "the highest levels of protection" in those who were vaccinated.

The companies made their announcement without releasing any new data, but noted plans to publish new information soon. A Pfizer spokesperson later told CNN that the company plans to file for emergency use authorization for a booster dose with the US Food and Drug Administration in August."

Just hours after the Pfizer/BioNTech announcement was made, the FDA and US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention pushed back in an unprecedented joint statement emphasizing that people who are fully vaccinated "do not need a booster shot at this time" and people who are unvaccinated should "get vaccinated as soon as possible to protect themselves and their community."
The statement also said, "We are prepared for booster doses if and when the science demonstrates that they are needed."...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Pineapple prices surged 74% in 1 week as South Africans turn to home brewing amid booze ban*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/pineapple-prices-surge-2021-7
9 July 2021

In just one week, the price of pineapples jumped 74% after a ban on liquor sales was implemented.
Demand has increased too, but volumes have also risen over 20% in the same period.
Prices for the fruit may remain on the rise should the alcohol sales ban persist.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

_[Farmers, be warned - make sure your animals are locked up, otherwise YOU will be locked up!] _

*Herd of drunk Indian buffaloes drank stash of illegal booze, got farmers arrested*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/d...-expose-hidden-stash-contraband-liquor-2021-7
9 July 2021

"Three tipsy buffaloes blew the cover of an illegal liquor stash in India, after getting drunk from water in a trough that hid moonshine bottles.

Police seized a total 101 bottles of liquor from the buffaloes' stable and arrested three farmers for the illegal selling of alcohol in the dry state of Gujarat, reported The Times of India on Wednesday.

One of the farmers had called a vet when the buffaloes stopped eating and started frothing at the mouth.

The next day, the buffaloes began jumping around willy-nilly and continued frothing, prompting the farmers to call another vet, according to The Times.

The second vet noticed a strange smell coming from the trough, and discovered that the water inside had turned yellow. The farmers told him the colour was from branches falling into the water, but the vet reported them to the authorities after leaving the stable, The Times reported.

When the cops raided the stable, they found bottles of vodka, whiskey, and other liquor worth around $430 (R6,020) tucked inside the trough and under some fodder.

"The animals probably drank the water laced with liquor from the damaged liquor bottles," said the police told The Times, adding that the buffaloes have since recovered from their drunken ordeal."

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> thanks @Adephi , it’s so sad
> 
> I thought all the lockdowns during the first wave last year were to “flatten the curve” so the medical facilities could be ramped up?
> 
> well they either didn’t ramp them up enough over the last year or this 3rd wave just took the authorities by surprise
> 
> sad to see so many people suffering and passing away. I wonder if they could have been helped had we ramped up facilities more...



They did.

Remember the big quarantine facility they built in Nasrec. And most public hospitals had makeshift hospital tents.

They quickly realised that the amount of beds meant nothing if you don't have staff. And thats where it stayed. Most of those tents have now been stolen. A technician of ours said he saw them carry tent parts out in front of security at the Polokwane hospital.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

CJB85 said:


> About the “family meeting” that will probably air tomorrow… my daughter is 6, in 2019 we attended a “Christmas in July” event at the botanical gardens in Pretoria that promised a snow machine and a snow patch. Well, the snow machine turned out to be a foam machine like the old school sokkies had, which led to many tears from a little girl. We phoned Jacaranda FM who was promoting the event at the time to warn them that the event is a scam. They surprised us the next day with a sponsored 4 day (ever bell and whistle imaginable) trip to Afriski. We missed the date, because Lily’s passport wasn’t ready in time, so Afriski graciously extended it to 2020. The date got shuffled around another 2 times in 2020 to try and work around the border closures, but no luck. We assumed that that would be that, but they mailed me again and said a little girl deserves to experience real snow… so it got extended to 22 July 2021.
> Guess what tomorrow’s probable family meeting is going to do?



My brother won a trip to Dubai through their morning show a year before lockdown and that is also still hangin in the air.

I'm unfortunately still too young to listen to Jacaranda.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CJB85

Hooked said:


> Oh what a shame @CJB85, but I'm sure they'll extend it again. Kudos to Jacaranda FM for what they're doing for you! Quite unbelievable!


They really did a cool thing for a little girl and I don’t even listen to them. My wife is a big Jacaranda fan, but they don’t play nearly enough metal to get me to tune in

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AKS

CJB85 said:


> They really did a cool thing for a little girl and I don’t even listen to them. My wife is a big Jacaranda fan, but they don’t play nearly enough metal to get me to tune in


Any Neil Diamond? In Cape Town,but will stream.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> They did.
> 
> Remember the big quarantine facility they built in Nasrec. And most public hospitals had makeshift hospital tents.
> 
> They quickly realised that the amount of beds meant nothing if you don't have staff. And thats where it stayed. Most of those tents have now been stolen. A technician of ours said he saw them carry tent parts out in front of security at the Polokwane hospital.



Funny ... but sad.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

*Will alcohol sales ban be extended?*
https://www.enca.com/news/lockdown-watch-will-alcohol-sales-ban-be-extended
11 July2021

"The National Liquor Traders Council has written to President Cyril Ramaphosa, pleading with him to strike a balance between saving lives and livelihoods. Liquor traders are urging the president to allow alcohol to be sold off-premises...

*Meanwhile, the National Coronavirus Command Council is meeting on Sunday as adjusted level four lockdown restrictions, announced two weeks ago, come to an end."*

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Bad news about lockdown in South Africa*
''However, people looking for Ramaphosa to lift the current lockdown restrictions may be disappointed.''
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...wn-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

...mmmm ,Daddy is having a family meeting tonight @ 20h00

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> *Bad news about lockdown in South Africa*
> ''However, people looking for Ramaphosa to lift the current lockdown restrictions may be disappointed.''
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...wn-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter


It was expected and in my opinion necessary….

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *Bad news about lockdown in South Africa*
> ''However, people looking for Ramaphosa to lift the current lockdown restrictions may be disappointed.''
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...wn-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter



Good news, not bad!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Amended rules 11/7/21*
A curfew remains in place from 9pm until 4am and only those with permission to do so may leave their homes during their period.

- The sale of alcohol remains prohibited.

- Schools will remain closed until July 26. It remains mandatory.

Ramaphosa announced the following *adjustments to alert level four*:

- Restaurants and eateries will be able to operate while observing strict health protocols. Such establishments may not accommodate more than 50 people at a time or for smaller venues more than 50% of their normal capacity.

- Gyms and fitness centres may also open and activities such as agricultural livestock and game auctions will be allowed.

On Sunday, South Africa recorded 16 302 new Covid-19 cases and 151 deaths, the Health Department said.

“As of today, the cumulative number of Covid-19 cases identified in SA is 2 195 599, with 16 302 new cases reported,” the department said in a tweet.

“Today 151 deaths have been reported, bringing the total to 64 289 deaths. The cumulative number of recoveries now stand at 1 922 601, with a recovery rate of 87.6%.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Ramaphosa didn't state whether people are allowed to leave Gauteng now or not. That's confusing!


----------



## DavyH

Are looters exempted from curfew? Just checking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> Ramaphosa didn't state whether people are allowed to leave Gauteng now or not. That's confusing!


No change @Hooked. He only clarified what has changed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

DavyH said:


> Are looters exempted from curfew? Just checking.


But of course, as per normal, criminals are exempt from the law.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Ramaphosa didn't state whether people are allowed to leave Gauteng now or not. That's confusing!



They've got Zuma's people patrolling the highways. Don't see why anybody want to be on the highways right now anyway.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

KZN is absolutely buggered this morning. Everywhere is a no go and violence all over.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> Ramaphosa didn't state whether people are allowed to leave Gauteng now or not. That's confusing!


Seems there will be no July holiday in Durbs this year...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Paul33 said:


> KZN is absolutely buggered this morning. Everywhere is a no go and violence all over.


JHB is not far behind.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## CJB85

ARYANTO said:


> Seems there will be no July holiday in Durbs this year...


At this rate, there will be no Durbs left for a holiday in 2022 either…

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

CJB85 said:


> At this rate, there will be no Durbs left for a holiday in 2022 either…


KZN is a war zone today. 

we’re one road away from a huge gunfight that’s been going on all morning on and off outside our local shopping centre. It’s absolutely frightening!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> KZN is a war zone today.
> 
> we’re one road away from a huge gunfight that’s been going on all morning on and off outside our local shopping centre. It’s absolutely frightening!



sorry to hear that @Paul33 
Keep safe

So sad what is going on

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

What’s sad about this is that you have to dodge the VIRUS AND dodge BULLETS

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## DavyH

Paul33 said:


> KZN is a war zone today.
> 
> we’re one road away from a huge gunfight that’s been going on all morning on and off outside our local shopping centre. It’s absolutely frightening!



A couple of my colleagues in Durban are basically trapped in their homes waiting for the mob to arrive. Terrifying stuff.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The National Blood Services had to close all their blood collection clinics in KZN today. Those morons better not get shot!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Cyril is adressing us again tonight. Time to be confirmed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Cyril is adressing us again tonight. Time to be confirmed.


He's apparently deploying SANDF to control the crowd

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Cheers guys, stay safe all. I am off to pit stop my weapons.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Currently busy with assignments for a course and been sitting quietly working on it today. The whole time you can hear sirens going around. Somewhere in Centurion there is some nonsense brewing. 

And people still want to know if they can go to Durbs for holiday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> He's apparently deploying SANDF to control the crowd



The SANDF has been in PMB since early this afternoon. I don't know what he's going to say.

He better not give Zuma a presidential pardon.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> The SANDF has been in PMB since early this afternoon. I don't know what he's going to say.
> 
> He better not give Zuma a presidential pardon.


I hope not as well but something has to be done in KZN. It’s frightening here bud. Absolute chaos and lawlessness.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> sorry to hear that @Paul33
> Keep safe
> 
> So sad what is going on


Thanks @Silver 

hopefully this ends soon and we can start rebuilding and getting in with things but this is just crime now. Nothing to do with Zuma or politics or any other crap they’ve said it’s about. 

it’s terrorism and criminal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back safe at home after doing a 3-hour stint at the entrance to our suburb! Volunteers from our suburb are armed to the teeth and patrolling both entrances. If a mob tried to enter Winston Park there is going to be bloodshed! We are not letting any protesters into our neighbourhood!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi

Hello fire. Meet petrol...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you are in Durbs and waiting for Vape Mail sorry for you!

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

I was quite surprised yesterday morning when my Takealot order was delivered early on a Sunday and then 10h00 today, the balance was delivered ,I have 3 vape-shop deliveries that's due ... 1 is from Magic Clouds in DBN. Went to dentist earlier and Bruma Toyota and the storage centre for VW cars close by were empty , all vehicles have been moved to a safe place.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Back safe at home after doing a 3-hour stint at the entrance to our suburb! Volunteers from our suburb are armed to the teeth and patrolling both entrances. If a mob tried to enter Winston Park there is going to be bloodshed! We are not letting any protesters into our neighbourhood!


 @Rob Fisher


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are in Durbs and waiting for Vape Mail sorry for you!
> View attachment 234685


That's not good. This country is going downhill fast

It amazes me that people are looting a country to free a man who looted a country. Excuse my language but it is an absolute shitshow at the moment

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Silver

Crazy times

just stay safe , dodge the virus and the looting

It will pass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Back from another stint protecting our suburb. All quiet thank the Pope! It seems the criminals are more interested in looting than trying to come into a suburb that is armed by really angry people!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Nero is giving speeches while Rome is burning....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are in Durbs and waiting for Vape Mail sorry for you!
> View attachment 234685



Oh. My. Vape. I guess the looters will be vaping up a storm tonight! I guess this situation is going to affect all deliveries from KZN & Gauteng.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Back from another stint protecting our suburb. All quiet thank the Pope! It seems the criminals are more interested in looting than trying to come into a suburb that is armed by really angry people!



Rather stay at home @Rob Fisher. If they decide to attack the suburbs you don't stand a chance against them.


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> Rather stay at home @Rob Fisher. If they decide to attack the suburbs you don't stand a chance against them.



We have a full vigilante force operational... if we don't stop them no one will!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> We have a full vigilante force operational... if we don't stop them no one will!



Leave the vigilantes. We need you for Vapecon, whenever that's going to be.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

I'm quite sure this will work in KZN

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Things have settled here now. I think there’s nothing left to steal out of our centre here. 

saw that they’re now looting the containers in the MSC depot in the harbour.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Stores are open, and food delivery available, in most of SA – but parts of KZN and GP hard hit*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/w...od-delivery-services-affected-by-riots-2021-7

Some food delivery services have shut down across South Africa, and some chains have closed stores in the Western Cape and Free State.
But retail food disruptions are largely contained within KwaZulu-Natal and Gauteng – where they are severe for some communities.
Distribution centres and large warehouses across most of the country are intact, but the ability to move on highways, and the availability of diesel, is worrying some logistics operators.
*Makro*, which saw some of its stores specifically targeted, said it was closing all of its stores, nationally, for at least the duration of Tuesday. Its sibling chain *Game *warned that "delivery to some areas may be delayed".

The *Shoprite* group, including Checkers and USave, said "several" of its stores in KwaZulu-Natal and Gauteng were unable to trade. 

*Woolworths* said its delivery services had been halted entirely in KwaZulu-Natal, but that online service was available in Gauteng, albeit with "varying degrees of service disruptions and delays due to staff shortages, transport issues as well as supply chain disruptions which will impact stock availability". In the Western Cape it was seeing disruptions due to a taxi strike, it said.

*Pick n Pay* said online shopping was available where its stores had not been disrupted; a number of outlets had been closed. "There has also been some disruption to deliveries in KwaZulu-Natal and Gauteng," it said, but in areas without public violence, trading was continuing.

The *Quench* third-party delivery app, which offers Woolworths shopping, on Tuesday said it had halted service in KwaZulu-Natal and Gauteng.

The *Zulzi* third-party app, which offers deliveries from Pick n Pay, Woolworths, and others, on Monday said it would halt operations until it was safe to resume.

*Clicks* said it had closed all stores in KwaZulu-Natal again, and another 130 stores in Gauteng. It's regularly-updated list of affected stores also showed some impact in the Free State and Western Cape.

_This article is updated as new information becomes available, but the security situation is developing rapidly for many retailers."_

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*SA airlines clipped by lockdown – here’s who's still flying*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/airlines-still-flying-in-south-africa-during-lockdown-2021-7
13 July 2021

LIFT, Kulula, and British Airways won't operate in July.
Mango, FlySafair, Cemair, and Airlink are still in the sky.

*Kulula and British Airways won’t fly in South Africa before September*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/k...south-africa-cancelled-until-september-2021-7
13 July 2021


Comair, operator of Kulula and British Airways in South Africa, has extended the suspension of all its flights until 31 August.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Received a call from Magic Clouds in DBN apologizing for the delay in delivery ,I said keep the parcel till [when/if] this crap blows over .Appreciate their concern.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Received a call from Magic Clouds in DBN apologizing for the delay in delivery ,I said keep the parcel till [when/if] this crap blows over .Appreciate their concern.


Good call!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> Rather stay at home @Rob Fisher. If they decide to attack the suburbs you don't stand a chance against them.


17hoo :Spoke to some friends near affected areas , they banded together and are patrolling and protecting their interests , GOOD JOB , we worked hard for what we have ,Our W/A group is on high alert since Saturday and we will jump in if needed - CAP ,our security firm is very visible and vigilant. At the SAPS offices in Norwood the vans are lined up and ready for action .
Watched some vid's and fascinating , half of the ''hungry'' mob is unmasked ... I see stats rising.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168

ARYANTO said:


> 17hoo :Spoke to some friends near affected areas , they banded together and are patrolling and protecting their interests , GOOD JOB , we worked hard for what we have ,Our W/A group is on high alert since Saturday and we will jump in if needed - CAP ,our security firm is very visible and vigilant. At the SAPS offices in Norwood the vans are lined up and ready for action .
> Watched some vid's and fascinating , half of the ''hungry'' mob is unmasked ... I see stats rising.


I am probably going to get flamed for this, but let the stats rise... they deserve it.

Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

ARYANTO said:


> 17hoo :Spoke to some friends near affected areas , they banded together and are patrolling and protecting their interests , GOOD JOB , we worked hard for what we have ,Our W/A group is on high alert since Saturday and we will jump in if needed - CAP ,our security firm is very visible and vigilant. At the SAPS offices in Norwood the vans are lined up and ready for action .
> Watched some vid's and fascinating , half of the ''hungry'' mob is unmasked ... I see stats rising.


@AKS my goed, is my goed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AKS

ARYANTO said:


> @AKS you may dislike what ever you want , my goed, is my goed.


Jammer maat,slip of the finger.
Zero dislike intended.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Not sure that link works but this is what they did to Watercrest Centre in Waterfall in KZN. Not 500m from my house.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Been on watch at the Winston Park lookout spot which overlooks Westmead and all the warehouses and all night long the cars have been arriving... loading up and leaving... I can't believe what is happening and not a cop or soldier in sight! They have also lit fires all along the road to keep warm while they loot!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

Rob Fisher said:


> Been on watch at the Winston Park lookout spot which overlooks Westmead and all the warehouses and all night long the cars have been arriving... loading up and leaving... I can't believe what is happening and not a cop or soldier in sight! They have also lit fires all along the road to keep warm while they loot!


These last few days have been frightening @Rob Fisher 

it’s almost surreal!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paul33 said:


> These last few days have been frightening @Rob Fisher
> 
> it’s almost surreal!



Agreed! The unthinkable has happened!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Been on watch at the Winston Park lookout spot which overlooks Westmead and all the warehouses and all night long the cars have been arriving... loading up and leaving... I can't believe what is happening and not a cop or soldier in sight! They have also lit fires all along the road to keep warm while they loot!



It's strange how all the journalists know exactly where they are looting to the point where they film them on live tv. And yet the police with all their "intelligence" are nowhere to be found.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> It's strange how all the journalists know exactly where they are looting to the point where they film them on live tv. And yet the police with all their "intelligence" are nowhere to be found.


The police are spread so thin over the provinces. There’s just so much going and especially in KZN it is absolutely everywhere!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Been on watch at the Winston Park lookout spot which overlooks Westmead and all the warehouses and all night long the cars have been arriving... loading up and leaving... I can't believe what is happening and not a cop or soldier in sight! They have also lit fires all along the road to keep warm while they loot!



Xmas in July for the looters. It really is unbelievable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 234806
> 
> 
> View attachment 234807



New cases have dropped considerably - unless all results aren't in yet.


----------



## Hooked

*SAB, Heineken facilities looted and torched, and more may be targeted, says Beer Association*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/b...ted-and-burned-as-security-overwhelmed-2021-7
14 July 2021

Two SAB depots in KwaZulu-Natal were looted and torched on Tuesday, say the country's big brewers.
A Heineken warehouse in the province was looted on Sunday, then "cleaned out" on Tuesday.
Even couriers carrying malt have been attacked, and the brewers believe their other facilities are under threat.
They want action – including a State of Emergency, and more soldiers on the streets.
_["We're hungry" they say?]_

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*FDA adds new warning to J&J jab – but it won't impact SA's rollout*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/johnson-vaccine-guillain-barre-syndrome-in-south-africa-2021-7
13 July 2021

The US Food and Drug Administration has added a new warning to the Johnson & Johnson's Covid-19 vaccine.
This comes after 100 people – out of 12.5 million vaccinated with the vaccine – developed Guillain-Barre syndrome.
The potentially life-threatening autoimmune disorder attacks the body's peripheral nervous system and can lead to weakness, in mild cases, and paralysis, in severe cases.
But unlike the previous red flag raised by the FDA on blood clots, the Johnson & Johnson vaccine will continue to be rolled out.
South Africa's drug regulator says its aware of the new warning but that won't lead to a suspension of jabs like the FDA's findings in April did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> *FDA adds new warning to J&J jab – but it won't impact SA's rollout*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/johnson-vaccine-guillain-barre-syndrome-in-south-africa-2021-7
> 13 July 2021
> 
> The US Food and Drug Administration has added a new warning to the Johnson & Johnson's Covid-19 vaccine.
> This comes after 100 people – out of 12.5 million vaccinated with the vaccine – developed Guillain-Barre syndrome.
> The potentially life-threatening autoimmune disorder attacks the body's peripheral nervous system and can lead to weakness, in mild cases, and paralysis, in severe cases.
> But unlike the previous red flag raised by the FDA on blood clots, the Johnson & Johnson vaccine will continue to be rolled out.
> South Africa's drug regulator says its aware of the new warning but that won't lead to a suspension of jabs like the FDA's findings in April did.



https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/another-safety-signal-guillain-barre

*Can you get GBS from vaccines?*

Yes, rare events of GBS have been linked to the new Shingles vaccine and the flu vaccine. But the rate of GBS among vaccines continues to be lower than the rate of GBS among these diseases. The CDC closely monitors the numbers each year

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Hooked said:


> New cases have dropped considerably - unless all results aren't in yet.


I think it's more a case of not all tests have been performed due to the riots and looting slowing it down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> New cases have dropped considerably - unless all results aren't in yet.



Positivety rate is down as well. But will let it run for a few days before we start celebrating.

The death rate doesn't look good. And there's rumours of the Afrox plant in KZN being set alight last night. So that will lead to severe oxygen shortages.

EDIT : Afrox in KZN is still operational

https://www.businesslive.co.za/bd/c...confirms-its-operations-in-durban-are-secure/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> New cases have dropped considerably - unless all results aren't in yet.


It's the weekend effect @Hooked... They'll be on the rise again from today-tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> View attachment 234834



That's tragic. Afrox is on contract with public hospitals for supply of Oxygen. Doing this during these times where the need for medical oxygen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

I predict the ''hungry'' will be the next batch of the sick...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## baksteen8168

ARYANTO said:


> I predict the ''hungry'' will be the next batch of the sick...


As I said before, Serves them right. Let's see how they complain of not getting proper assistance after destroying infrastructure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.news24.com/news24/opinions/editorial/editorial-cry-the-beloved-country-20210712

*EDITORIAL | Cry, the beloved country*

*Just as Jacob Zuma and the Guptas looted South Africa's state-owned enterprises, a violent mob has done the same in his name.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Time to pay

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Time to pay




I believe they are doing the same in Diepsloot.

Looking how they treated those appliances I'm not sure they really want them back.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> I believe they are doing the same in Diepsloot.
> 
> Looking how they treated those appliances I'm not sure they really want them back.


The army has out its foot down in Durban as well. They are not playing with these people.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Vaccine registration for the over 35 is now open.

https://vaccine.enroll.health.gov.za/#/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Grand Guru said:


> Vaccine registration for the over 35 is now open.
> 
> https://vaccine.enroll.health.gov.za/#/


Done, now the long wait for the 1st of August

Reactions: Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

If they loot in CT, I'll ask one of them to bring me a new TV. Mine went on the blink a few months ago already. Half the screen is black! I'm using my laptop for TV and Netflix.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

*47 PHARMACIES WITH COVID VACCINES, CHRONIC MEDS LOOTED*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/07/14/47-pharmacies-with-covid-vaccines-chronic-meds-looted
14 July 2021

"The Independent Community Pharmacy Association’s CEO Jackie Maimin said that the looting was not isolated and 47 of their member pharmacies have been completely looted, including corporate sites like Clicks and Dis-Chem.

Maimin said that fortunately not all their pharmacies kept COVID-19 vaccines in stock but other chronic medication was destroyed.

“It’s probably 1,000 or 2,000 doses. So it’s not a huge amount but I mean, every vaccine lost is a potential life.”

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Drikusw

baksteen8168 said:


> Done, now the long wait for the 1st of August


I registered last night and already got an appointment for today 12:00.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Zulu King Misuzulu kaZwelithini has characterised the violent protests and looting gripping KwaZulu-Natal and Gauteng as tantamount to suicide.

This he said as he addressed the Zulu nation from his palace in Ulundi, northern KZN, on Wednesday.

According to the king, the poor people taken advantage of by politicians were the same individuals who would carry the brunt of the consequences of the current looting.

Worse still, he said, ransacking and bringing the economy to a standstill during a pandemic is plain suicidal.

“When medicines and vaccines cannot be delivered, there will be no help for the sick and dying,” said Misuzulu. “Vital supply chains have been damaged and it is our very own families who will suffer the consequences knowing that all this is happening in a time of a pandemic.

“The only conclusion possible [is] my father's people are committing suicide and one cannot see it, but it is happening.”
'My father's people are committing suicide': Zulu King pleads with rioters (msn.com)

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

*‘Caught with our pants down’ – Defence Minister*
*We were caught with our pants down’ – SA’s Defence Minister on riots (msn.com)*
On Wednesday evening, Mapisa-Nqakula also made a frank admission. She openly admitted that SANDF had initially ‘been caught with their pants down’, after failing to safely secure several looted malls. Her words…

“We agreed that okay, we don’t have to say 75 000 troops, but we should also not keep at the 10 000 which the President had proposed, that we should rather find a middle way – you also don’t want to mobilise for the sake of mobilising, because our mobilisation must also be informed by the continuous assessment of the situation on the ground.”

“Our soldiers were not at the malls. Our agreement was that we do guard duty so that we can release the police to enforce the law and deal with people who were carrying out acts of criminality. That’s the only reason we were not at the malls. the protests have been an eye-opener, and we were caught with our pants down.” [msn]

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

*RIOTS: EFF’S MALEMA DECLINES TO MEET WITH ‘UNCOMPROMISING’ RAMAPHOSA*
Economic Freedom Fighters (EFF) leader Julius Malema has declined an invitation to meet with President Cyril Ramaphosa and discuss a way forward as riots continue to wreak havoc in KwaZulu-Natal (KZN) and Gauteng, saying that he “won’t participate in rubbish”. 

According to TimesLIVE, Ramaphosa extended invitation to opposition party leaders to come to the tale and discuss a strategy to emerge from the current violence engulfing South Africa. 

TimesLIVE said on Wednesday that Malema feels that Ramaphosa is only interested in appeasing the demands of the Democratic Alliance (DA), and any potential talks between the EFF and the African National Congress leader would ultimately dissolve into “nonsense”. 

“I don’t participate in rubbish. I told them not to invite me to their nonsense again. I don’t participate in non-productive meetings meant to impress white people,” he told TimesLIVE.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*Milk: Disruption across the value chain, Clover says, as it assesses looting impact*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...lity-as-supply-chains-face-disruptions-2021-7
''In some parts of the country, including Durban and Soweto, there have been long queues of people attempting to source staples such as milk and bread.''

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Watch: KZN Premier Sihle Zikalala ‘punches young looter’ (msn.com)
*GIVE THAT MAN A ''BELLS''*
Sihle Zikalala has come in for a fair share of criticism in the past week, after he was accused of failing to maintain law and order in his province. The KZN Premier, however, seems to favour a more ‘hands-on’ approach to law enforcement.


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Watch: KZN Premier Sihle Zikalala ‘punches young looter’ (msn.com)
> *GIVE THAT MAN A ''BELLS''*
> Sihle Zikalala has come in for a fair share of criticism in the past week, after he was accused of failing to maintain law and order in his province. The KZN Premier, however, seems to favour a more ‘hands-on’ approach to law enforcement.


I honestly don’t know whether to laugh about it or to feel more sorry for this country…

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Or how you turn a dismal failure to control the riots into a cheap political show...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85

Grand Guru said:


> Or how you turn a dismal failure to control the riots into a cheap political show...



Police minister and still doesn’t understand the concept that the burden of proof is on the state, not the suspect…

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> Or how you turn a dismal failure to control the riots into a cheap political show...



Rather operation ''where were you the last 5 days ?''

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Interesting article. Just some paragraphs that I posted but there is loads more in the link. 

https://www.theguardian.com/science...vid-treatment-withdrawn-over-ethical-concerns

The efficacy of a drug being promoted by rightwing figures worldwide for treating Covid-19 is in serious doubt after a major study suggesting the treatment is effective against the virus was withdrawn due to “ethical concerns”.

A medical student in London, Jack Lawrence, was among the first to identify serious concerns about the paper, leading to the retraction. He first became aware of the Elgazzar preprint when it was assigned to him by one of his lecturers for an assignment that formed part of his master’s degree. He found the introduction section of the paper appeared to have been almost entirely plagiarised.

The authors claimed they conducted the study between the 8th of June and 20th of September 2020, however most of the patients who died were admitted into hospital and died before the 8th of June according to the raw data. The data was also terribly formatted, and includes one patient who left hospital on the non-existent date of 31/06/2020.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

An interesting video on the Delta variant, symptoms, virulence, transmissibility etc.

Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> An interesting video on the Delta variant, symptoms, virulence, transmissibility etc.




I'm willingly to bet that "delta" variant won't be the variant of talk within a week. I have an itchy feeling that there are new ones here already.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru

Feliks Karp said:


> I'm willingly to bet that "delta" variant won't be the variant of talk within a week. I have an itchy feeling that there are new ones here already.


There are talks about the new Brazilian Lambda variant... apparently a real b@tch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> There are talks about the new Brazilian Lambda variant... apparently a real b@tch!



Lambda comes from Peru. Gamma comes from Brazil unless there was a variant mutation in Brazil of Lambda?

But no, I suspect with the way it's burning through us at the moment, we'll either have a new variant or a recombination soon (handful of worrying reports of people being co-infected).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*One in two COVID-19 hospital cases develop complications: study*
https://www.enca.com/news/one-two-covid-hospital-cases-develop-complications-study
16 July 2021

"PARIS - As many as one in every two people hospitalised with severe COVID-19 go on to develop other health complications, according to comprehensive new research released on Friday.

Authors of the study said their findings showed a "profound" short- and long-term health impact on Covid-19 patients as well as on health and care services.

Data from more than 70,000 hospital patients across more than 300 British hospitals was collected for the research. 

It found that the most common health complications were problems with patients' kidneys and lungs, but neurological and cardiovascular conditions were also widely reported. 

The rate of complications was high even among "young, previously healthy" patients, with 27 percent of 19-29-year-olds and 37 percent of 30-39-year-olds experiencing at least one complication after being hospitalised with COVID-19.

Authors of the research, published in The Lancet medical journal, said it should alert policymakers to the need to plan for long-term support for COVID-19 survivors. 

"This work contradicts current narratives that COVID-19 is only dangerous in people with existing co-morbidities and the elderly," said senior author Professor Calum Semple, from the University of Liverpool.

"Disease severity at admission is a predictor of complications even in younger adults, so prevention of complications requires a primary prevention strategy, meaning vaccination."

The data showed that complications were more common in men than women and slightly higher in black patients than white patients.

Significantly, nearly one in three -- 27 percent -- of patients were found to be less able to care for themselves after being discharged from hospital, irrespective of age, gender or race.

The authors said that the complications recorded in the research were separate from so-called "long Covid", where sufferers manifest symptoms directly linked to the disease for weeks and often months after infection...

"Just focussing on death from COVID-19 is likely to underestimate the true impact, particularly in younger people who are more likely to survive severe COVID-19."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Study finds COVID-19 'increases chance of diabetes'*
https://www.enca.com/news/study-finds-covid-19-can-cause-diabetes
10 July 2021

"If being infected with COVID-19 isn't enough of a worry, it's now been found that you have a greater risk of suffering heart issues or even developing diabetes if you've had the virus. That's the warning from the Discovery Health group.
It's revealed new data around COVID-19 and the country's vaccine rollout.

The study found among others that the Pfizer vaccine lowers risk of infection by nearly half. But that's the good news.

The same study also brought to light some rather scary findings. 

It confirmed that COVID-19 is not just deadly to those with comorbidities like diabetes, but does in fact cause diabetes in up to 60 percent of those who recover from it. "

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## fbb1964

Trust the UK to get to the bottom with actual facts and fight disinformation. Just like with vaping! What I find ironic is the WHO and all the health burocrats all condoning vaping in the strongest terms with their anti vaping propoganda campaigns but here we are on a vape forum with thousands of members all vaping despite the massive anti vaping propoganda war against us. Now if any of us vaping followed the WHO and Health burocrat medical advice on vaping none of us would be vaping would we?





https://bird-group.org/meta-analysis-paper/

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

fbb1964 said:


> ... What I find ironic is the WHO and all the health burocrats all condoning vaping in the strongest terms with their anti vaping propoganda campaigns



@fbb1964 They're hardly "condoning" vaping.


----------



## Hooked

*First case of Covid-19 reported at Tokyo Olympic village*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/07/17/sport/olympics-tokyo-covid-19-case-intl-hnk/index.html
17 July 2021

"Tokyo - A person has tested positive for Covid-19 at the Tokyo Olympics athletes' village, organizers said on Saturday, in the first such case that adds to concerns about infections at the Games which begin next week.

Tokyo 2020 CEO Toshiro Muto confirmed that a visitor from abroad who is involved in organizing the Games had tested positive. He would not reveal the person's nationality, citing privacy concerns...

Athletes are just starting to arrive for the Games, which run July 23 through August 8...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## fbb1964

Hooked said:


> @fbb1964 They're hardly "condoning" vaping.


Really?

https://www.vapingpost.com/2021/05/...ment-to-defund-the-world-health-organisation/

https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/01/who-warning-vaping-draws-harsh-response-uk-researchers

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Dr. Derek Yach, has been a global health expert and anti-smoking advocate for more than 30 years, is the Founder, President, and Board Member of the Foundation for a Smoke-Free World (FSFW - https://www.smokefreeworld.org/), and is also a passionate advocate for health promotion and disease prevention. Dr. Yach is a former World Health Organization (WHO) cabinet director and executive director for noncommunicable diseases and mental health where he was deeply involved with the development of the world’s treaty on tobacco control, the Framework Convention on Tobacco Control (FCTC). 

He is also the *former chief health officer of the Vitality Group, executive director of the Vitality Institute*, Senior Vice President, global health and agriculture policy at PepsiCo, director of global health at the Rockefeller Foundation, and a professor of global health at Yale University. Dr. Yach has authored or co-authored more than 250 peer-reviewed articles on global health and has served on several advisory boards, including the World Economic Forum, Cornerstone Capital, and the Wellcome Trust. From 2007 to 2016, he served on the program advisory committee of the Clinton Global Initiative. 

Dr. Yach is a dual citizen of the United States and South Africa. He has an honorary DSc from Georgetown University, Bachelor of Medicine and Surgery from the University of Cape Town, BSc (Epidemiology), University of Stellenbosch, and an MPH from the Johns Hopkins Bloomberg School of Public Health.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

fbb1964 said:


> Really?
> 
> https://www.vapingpost.com/2021/05/...ment-to-defund-the-world-health-organisation/
> 
> https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/01/who-warning-vaping-draws-harsh-response-uk-researchers



It was just the use of the word "condone" which most likely was meant to be "condemn or denounce".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## fbb1964

Alex said:


> It was just the use of the word "condone" which most likely was meant to be "condemn or denounce".


Thanks for the clarification. Spreading misinformation amounts to misleading the public. "Condone" as incorrectly used vs "mislead" which is more correct used in this context.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

*WCED has achieved 84% of its target as teacher vaccinations comes to an end*
https://www.iol.co.za/capeargus/new...o-an-end-960904b8-e842-45c6-abe1-5ef60329e262
16 July 2021

"The Western Cape Education Department (WCED) said it has achieved 84% of its target number of vaccinations, with nearly 46 000 education sector staff members vaccinated, as the roll-out programme in the basic education sector came to an end..."

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

It looks like the lockdown is finally working as the cases this week stayed below 20k

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> It looks like the lockdown is finally working as the cases this week stayed below 20k
> View attachment 235051
> 
> View attachment 235052



Waiting for the spike in the next few days in KZN and GP. No ways all that interaction won't have fallout

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Got very lucky on Thursday last week

Got my first shot of the Pfizer COVID vaccine 







I took my mom for her 2nd shot and they said what about you? I said I registered the night before but hadn’t received my “call up” SMS 

They said no problem let’s get you done now. 

Felt ok. Bit of a headache but I don’t think it was from that

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru

That is almost 1 out 4 patients who were admitted with COVID-19 pneumonia that lost their lives.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> Got very lucky on Thursday last week
> 
> Got my first shot of the Pfizer COVID vaccine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my mom for her 2nd shot and they said what about you? I said I registered the night before but hadn’t received my “call up” SMS
> 
> They said no problem let’s get you done now.
> 
> Felt ok. Bit of a headache but I don’t think it was from that


Congrats on your first shot @Silver. Mild headaches and muscle pain or a small fever are part of the predicted side effects… I had them for 24 hours or so after my shot. I had the same after my flu vaccine last month.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Congrats on your first shot @Silver. Mild headaches and muscle pain or a small fever are part of the predicted side effects… I had them for 24 hours or so after my shot. I had the same after my flu vaccine last month.



thank you @Grand Guru 
And thanks for all the updates and info over the past year and a half !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> Got very lucky on Thursday last week
> 
> Got my first shot of the Pfizer COVID vaccine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my mom for her 2nd shot and they said what about you? I said I registered the night before but hadn’t received my “call up” SMS
> 
> They said no problem let’s get you done now.
> 
> Felt ok. Bit of a headache but I don’t think it was from that



Congrats!

My folks went for their second jabs on Friday. Also had a bit of a headache. But nothing much else.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> Congrats!
> 
> My folks went for their second jabs on Friday. Also had a bit of a headache. But nothing much else.



thanks @Adephi 
Congrats on your folks 2nd jab

and thank you also for keeping us very informed on this thread
It’s one of my main sources of info on COVID

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> It looks like the lockdown is finally working as the cases this week stayed below 20k
> View attachment 235051
> 
> View attachment 235052



The total cases looks better, but look at the individual provinces. KZN, Western Cape, Limpopo, Mpumalanga and Nort West seems to be on sharp rise.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Got very lucky on Thursday last week
> 
> Got my first shot of the Pfizer COVID vaccine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my mom for her 2nd shot and they said what about you? I said I registered the night before but hadn’t received my “call up” SMS
> 
> They said no problem let’s get you done now.
> 
> Felt ok. Bit of a headache but I don’t think it was from that


@Silver , where did you go ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> @Silver , where did you go ?



i went to the Sanlam managed site in Houghton
It’s called Sanlam Sky I think

my mom was booked to go to Momentum at the Marc in Sandton (old village walk centre) but they were closed for a few days owing to the riots 

so I called the government hotline and they said I should try this site in Houghton

I was only too happy to get my mom her 2nd shot as scheduled

but I didn’t expect them to vaccinate me, what a surprise it was

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

My brother's neighbour was hospitalised for about a week. He's back home now but my brother says he looks terrible. Lost a lost of weight. The neighbour said that there were 8 other patients from Yzer in the ward with him and a few passed away.

My brother has had a cough for the past few weeks. About 2 weeks ago the doctor said it's a bronchial infection and put him on antibiotics. She didn't think it was necessary to do a COVID test and my brother (who has decided that he doesn't have COVID) didn't insist. 

The cough hasn't gone away and today he said that he feels as if he's getting a cold. I told him he MUST get tested for COVID and all that he said was, "Ja, ja, ja..." He thinks I'm just a nag but I'm concerned. He used to (and still does) chat to above neighbour over the wall - not really all that much space between them. He said he'll go back to the doctor this coming week and I just hope that the doctor has the sense to test him.

Fortunately my brother and I haven't visited each other now for about a month, just to be on the safe side, but gosh ... I hope that he doesn't have it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> My brother's neighbour was hospitalised for about a week. He's back home now but my brother says he looks terrible. Lost a lost of weight. The neighbour said that there were 8 other patients from Yzer in the ward with him and a few passed away.
> 
> My brother has had a cough for the past few weeks. About 2 weeks ago the doctor said it's a bronchial infection and put him on antibiotics. She didn't think it was necessary to do a COVID test and my brother (who has decided that he doesn't have COVID) didn't insist.
> 
> The cough hasn't gone away and today he said that he feels as if he's getting a cold. I told him he MUST get tested for COVID and all that he said was, "Ja, ja, ja..." He thinks I'm just a nag but I'm concerned. He used to (and still does) chat to above neighbour over the wall - not really all that much space between them. He said he'll go back to the doctor this coming week and I just hope that the doctor has the sense to test him.
> 
> Fortunately my brother and I haven't visited each other now for about a month, just to be on the safe side, but gosh ... I hope that he doesn't have it.


I’m really baffled by those private GPs who are still reluctant to test for COVID in front of what obviously could be a COVID infection. Saying that your brother has a bronchitis is omitting to say that’s it could well be a Covid bronchitis… the Dr has NO WAY to make the difference except by doing the swab. In fact, this behaviour contributes to spreading the misdiagnosed infection

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> I’m really baffled by those private GPs who are still reluctant to test for COVID in front of what obviously could be a COVID infection. Saying that your brother has a bronchitis is omitting to say that’s it could well be a Covid bronchitis… the Dr has NO WAY to make the difference except by doing the swab. In fact, this behaviour contributes to spreading the misdiagnosed infection



Yeah. We had a family friend with 'just a cold'... They had a small function at home. With further contact from people who visited there and then spread it elsewhere- over 20 people tested positive within 2 weeks of the first positive case in their crowd.

Better to play it safe and just get tested - that's what I did based on advice from a good doctor

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> I’m really baffled by those private GPs who are still reluctant to test for COVID in front of what obviously could be a COVID infection. Saying that your brother has a bronchitis is omitting to say that’s it could well be a Covid bronchitis… the Dr has NO WAY to make the difference except by doing the swab. In fact, this behaviour contributes to spreading the misdiagnosed infection



During the second wave we had an employee whose doctor told her she just have a cold, no need for a test. Two days later she came to me and said that she can't taste and smell. I sent her for a test and it was positive.

Nobody else got it at least because I'm very strict with mask wearing and social distancing. But that could have turned out so bad.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> I’m really baffled by those private GPs who are still reluctant to test for COVID in front of what obviously could be a COVID infection. Saying that your brother has a bronchitis is omitting to say that’s it could well be a Covid bronchitis… the Dr has NO WAY to make the difference except by doing the swab. In fact, this behaviour contributes to spreading the misdiagnosed infection



@Grand Guru and not only that, I believe that if you have COVID the earlier you treat it the better it is. My brother is OK now - until suddenly he's not OK, right?

I also went to the GP in January for a COVID test. No sympoms, but I just wanted to check that I wasn't a carrier as I had had a lot of contact with holiday-makers, many from different provinces. After hearing about all the precautions I had taken, she (GP) said it was unlikely that I had COVID and suggested an antibody test instead, which I did. It was negative.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

It's hitting closer to home lately -my friends in PTA picked it up by attending a fleamarket ,after being advised to STAY HOME .Now they want us to come for a braai... no fkn way...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

My Doc was very concerned about the effects of the cytokine storm and told me that those patients that were stubborn about testing were the most at risk.

https://www.news-medical.net/health/What-is-Cytokine-Storm.aspx

https://www.news-medical.net/news/2...-of-colchicine-reduce-COVID-19-mortality.aspx

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Love to know how everyone is getting a walk in Jab.

Registered the night they opened, no appointment slot yet sent to me, get rejected from 3 sites for walk-ins, they have too many bookings.So glad I have a co-morbidity.


----------



## Drikusw

Feliks Karp said:


> Love to know how everyone is getting a walk in Jab.
> 
> Registered the night they opened, no appointment slot yet sent to me, get rejected from 3 sites for walk-ins, they have too many bookings.So glad I have a co-morbidity.


try this:
https://bookings.v4hcw.co.za/vax/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Drikusw said:


> try this:
> https://bookings.v4hcw.co.za/vax/



Thanks, managed to get one on the 30th. What a clown show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Feliks Karp said:


> Love to know how everyone is getting a walk in Jab.
> 
> Registered the night they opened, no appointment slot yet sent to me, get rejected from 3 sites for walk-ins, they have too many bookings.So glad I have a co-morbidity.


To maximise your chances with the walk-in approach, it’s better to go 1 hour before closure… if they have clients who didn’t show up for their appointments, they’ll be more than happy to give you the injection to minimise the number of wasted doses.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> To maximise your chances with the walk-in approach, it’s better to go 1 hour before closure… if they have clients who didn’t show up for their appointments, they’ll be more than happy to give you the injection to minimise the number of wasted doses.



Thanks I may try that too. Just amazing how many people I keep hearing are getting walk-ins not before closing time but in the middle of the day. Disocvery is also useless, not sure why they wanted me to sign up with their system, literally no follow ups, no help when phoning them telling them I haven't got an appointment yet, why the hell did they ask me where I would like to go when I first signed up with them, I tell them im now registered, but can't help me with an appointment. The whole process is so janky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Feliks Karp said:


> Thanks I may try that too. Just amazing how many people I keep hearing are getting walk-ins not before closing time but in the middle of the day. Disocvery is also useless, not sure why they wanted me to sign up with their system, literally no follow ups, no help when phoning them telling them I haven't got an appointment yet, why the hell did they ask me where I would like to go when I first signed up with them, I tell them im now registered, but can't help me with an appointment. The whole process is so janky.


That’s what happens when you try to run too many systems in parallel with obvious poor coordination and no communication. In my opinion the private sector should stay out of this one as they have literally no control (not that the government has either). We all depend on a chaotic supply system for the vaccines.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/south-africa-life-expectancy-drops-due-to-covid-19-2021-7


*Almost 700,000 South Africans have died over the past year, according to Stats SA’s 2021 mid-year population estimates which were published on Monday.*
*This is similar to the deaths recorded at the height of the country’s HIV pandemic in 2006.*
*The Covid-19 pandemic had dropped South Africa’s life expectancy by 3.5 years, with males declining to below 60-years-old at rates last recorded in 2014.*

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## DougP

Sad day..this was an entertainment icon.









Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

DougP said:


> Sad day..this was an entertainment icon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



This is so sad. The memories I have from there. Rammstein was mindblowing. Then saw Live twice there. In fact my first live concert was Live back in 2000 I think. And REM. The sound was just awesome in the middle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 235182
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 235183


About 233k jabs for the day. That's very encouraging.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> About 233k jabs for the day. That's very encouraging.


Still a long way to go…

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/lots-of-questions-from-parents-heres

*Lots of questions from parents: Here’s some insight*

*“How is Delta affecting kids?”*

Delta is 200% more transmissible, so more kids will get it (just like more unvaccinated adults will get it). Delta also has a 1000% higher viral load, which means kids will test positive more quickly following exposure. This also means people are shedding a ton more virus, so if your kid comes in contact with a positive COVID19 case, the probability of getting infected increases. If your kid becomes positive, they have more opportunity to infect others too.

The primary mode of transmission is still direct contact and inhaled particles. Higher transmissibility does *not *mean Delta is transferred in more aerosol form than before.

We do *not *know if Delta is more severe for kids (or adults) than previous variants. A higher viral load does not necessarily mean increased severity. A recent Lancet study found the hospitalization rate of _adults _was 85% higher than other variants, but other studies show severity is no different. The consensus among scientists: Jury is still out.

*“How many pediatric cases are there and is the rate increasing?”*

Last week, 23,551 pediatric COVID-19 cases were reported and kids represented 15.9% of all cases in the United States. This percentage will continue to increase as more and more adolescents and adults get vaccinated.

In 23 states, 2.3% of COVID19 hospitalizations are children (children hospitalized / everyone hospitalized) and the hospitalization rate among kids (hospitalized / infected) remains to be 0.9%.

In the past 14 days, there’s been a 94.6% increase in pediatric cases. Raw pediatric cases (first graph) continues to follow national trends, which means they do not seem disproportionally impacted by Delta compared to adults. But, both pediatric and adult cases continue to rise, which is concerning in and of itself.

*Bottom Line: *We’re still learning a lot about Delta and driving the ship as it’s built. There are a lot of unknowns, as we can only get evidence-based, data driven answers so fast. Please be patient with the process. Rigorous science is worth it in the end, I promise. In the meantime, stick to what we know…masks work and a layered protection level works even better for our kids and our communities. Remain vigilant.




@Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

https://www.capetownmagazine.com/co...51o1Tc28ZKI2A4e1Jbv9f8oviWs8TT6NvYGEbKgUeCyUc

*COVID RATES SHOWS DECREASE, SAYS WINDE*
Covid-19 case numbers in the Western Cape are still increasing, but at a slower rate than the previous week, says Western Cape Premier Alan Winde. This week we recorded a 13,5% increase in infection rates than the earlier weeks’ 29% increase. We aren’t out of the woods yet, but we are prepared for the third-wave peak, Western Cape Premier, Alan Winde said on 15 July. 

*VISIT A DRIVE-THROUGH VACCINATION SITE*
By early August you can register at Cape Town’s first mass drive-through and walk-through vaccination site at Athlone Stadium. The City of Cape Town aims for the walk-through service to be operational by early August and the drive-through section to open two weeks later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/lots-of-questions-from-parents-heres
> 
> *Lots of questions from parents: Here’s some insight*
> 
> *“How is Delta affecting kids?”*
> 
> Delta is 200% more transmissible, so more kids will get it (just like more unvaccinated adults will get it). Delta also has a 1000% higher viral load, which means kids will test positive more quickly following exposure. This also means people are shedding a ton more virus, so if your kid comes in contact with a positive COVID19 case, the probability of getting infected increases. If your kid becomes positive, they have more opportunity to infect others too.
> 
> The primary mode of transmission is still direct contact and inhaled particles. Higher transmissibility does *not *mean Delta is transferred in more aerosol form than before.
> 
> We do *not *know if Delta is more severe for kids (or adults) than previous variants. A higher viral load does not necessarily mean increased severity. A recent Lancet study found the hospitalization rate of _adults _was 85% higher than other variants, but other studies show severity is no different. The consensus among scientists: Jury is still out.
> 
> *“How many pediatric cases are there and is the rate increasing?”*
> 
> Last week, 23,551 pediatric COVID-19 cases were reported and kids represented 15.9% of all cases in the United States. This percentage will continue to increase as more and more adolescents and adults get vaccinated.
> 
> In 23 states, 2.3% of COVID19 hospitalizations are children (children hospitalized / everyone hospitalized) and the hospitalization rate among kids (hospitalized / infected) remains to be 0.9%.
> 
> In the past 14 days, there’s been a 94.6% increase in pediatric cases. Raw pediatric cases (first graph) continues to follow national trends, which means they do not seem disproportionally impacted by Delta compared to adults. But, both pediatric and adult cases continue to rise, which is concerning in and of itself.
> 
> *Bottom Line: *We’re still learning a lot about Delta and driving the ship as it’s built. There are a lot of unknowns, as we can only get evidence-based, data driven answers so fast. Please be patient with the process. Rigorous science is worth it in the end, I promise. In the meantime, stick to what we know…masks work and a layered protection level works even better for our kids and our communities. Remain vigilant.
> 
> View attachment 235187
> 
> 
> @Silver



thanks very much @Adephi 
This is helpful 
Alarming how Delta is affecting the kids

seems the vaccine is the main way to get ones life back to semi normal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...-as-people-taking-ivermectin-continue-to-die/

https://dremtaban.com/ivermectin/

*'They think they are safe': Doc issues chilling warning as people taking ivermectin continue to die*

A leading pulmonologist has issued a stark warning that all the patients now admitted to his clinic thought ivermectin would protect them from contracting Covid-19.

In a chilling Facebook post, Dr Emmanuel Taban, a pulmonologist at Mediclinic Midstream in Midrand, wrote that two out of every three patients now being admitted to the hospital were taking ivermectin which, he added, offered “no benefit at all”.

While 80% of the patients admitted to the clinic during the first wave were black, of the 102 patients now admitted, 92 are white as a third wave of infections continues to roil across SA.

“Most of these patients have been taking ivermectin which was prescribed by doctors and as a result they feel protected,” he said.

He warned that people using the drug — which is an anti-parasitic medication meant for animals — believed they were safe from contracting Covid-19 which in turn led to unsafe behaviour such as not wearing masks or sanitising their hands.

Some 90% of the patients using the drug, had presented with liver damage, he added.

“I have lost five patients to liver failure from ivermectin and all patients now admitted here have all been on [the drug],” he said.

Taban was critical of doctors who continued to give ivermectin to their patients.

“Clearly this drug does not work and is not intended for use by humans. I strongly encourage you to stop prescribing it and advise against [its] use.”

A debate over whether ivermectin works continues to rage, with some healthcare professionals calling for its use while others say there is no evidence that it works to prevent or cure Covid-19.

In January, the SA Health Products Regulatory Authority (Sahpra) issued a directive that there was not enough data available on the drug for it to be used in managing Covid-19 infections.

“In terms of safety and efficacy there is no evidence that supports the use of ivermectin we do not have any clinical trial evidence to justify its use,” the authority said.

While Sahpra implemented a “compassionate use” programme which allowed doctors to request permission to prescribe the drug to individual patients under the terms of the Medicines and Related Substances Act, it remained steadfast in its position that there was no evidence that ivermectin prevented Covid-19 or healed infected patients.

Meanwhile, a major study investigating the drug’s efficacy in treating Covid-19 was withdrawn last week after a medical student in UK discovered serious flaws in the paper.

The study, led by Dr Ahmed Elgazzar from Benha University in Egypt and which was published on the Research Square website in November, claimed to be a randomised control trial, The Guardian reported. Its findings claimed that patients treated early with ivermectin “reported substantial recovery” and that mortality from Covid-19 in groups of patients receiving ivermectin dropped by 90%.

The study was withdrawn, however, after a British masters student discovered that the study’s introduction appeared to have been plagiarised from websites and press releases about the drug and Covid-19, The Guardian reported.

There were also issues with the raw data which contradicted the study protocol in a few instances.

Taban urged South Africans not to be misled by social media regarding cures for Covid-19.

“My heart breaks at the suffering of these people because they are being misled by social media,” said the Sudanese-born doctor who is famous for trekking from war-torn Sudan to Johannesburg and putting himself through medical school.

“There is no prophylactic medication available for Covid-19 except vaccination.”

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...-as-people-taking-ivermectin-continue-to-die/
> 
> https://dremtaban.com/ivermectin/
> 
> *'They think they are safe': Doc issues chilling warning as people taking ivermectin continue to die*
> 
> A leading pulmonologist has issued a stark warning that all the patients now admitted to his clinic thought ivermectin would protect them from contracting Covid-19.
> 
> In a chilling Facebook post, Dr Emmanuel Taban, a pulmonologist at Mediclinic Midstream in Midrand, wrote that two out of every three patients now being admitted to the hospital were taking ivermectin which, he added, offered “no benefit at all”.
> 
> While 80% of the patients admitted to the clinic during the first wave were black, of the 102 patients now admitted, 92 are white as a third wave of infections continues to roil across SA.
> 
> “Most of these patients have been taking ivermectin which was prescribed by doctors and as a result they feel protected,” he said.
> 
> He warned that people using the drug — which is an anti-parasitic medication meant for animals — believed they were safe from contracting Covid-19 which in turn led to unsafe behaviour such as not wearing masks or sanitising their hands.
> 
> Some 90% of the patients using the drug, had presented with liver damage, he added.
> 
> “I have lost five patients to liver failure from ivermectin and all patients now admitted here have all been on [the drug],” he said.
> 
> Taban was critical of doctors who continued to give ivermectin to their patients.
> 
> “Clearly this drug does not work and is not intended for use by humans. I strongly encourage you to stop prescribing it and advise against [its] use.”
> 
> A debate over whether ivermectin works continues to rage, with some healthcare professionals calling for its use while others say there is no evidence that it works to prevent or cure Covid-19.
> 
> In January, the SA Health Products Regulatory Authority (Sahpra) issued a directive that there was not enough data available on the drug for it to be used in managing Covid-19 infections.
> 
> “In terms of safety and efficacy there is no evidence that supports the use of ivermectin we do not have any clinical trial evidence to justify its use,” the authority said.
> 
> While Sahpra implemented a “compassionate use” programme which allowed doctors to request permission to prescribe the drug to individual patients under the terms of the Medicines and Related Substances Act, it remained steadfast in its position that there was no evidence that ivermectin prevented Covid-19 or healed infected patients.
> 
> Meanwhile, a major study investigating the drug’s efficacy in treating Covid-19 was withdrawn last week after a medical student in UK discovered serious flaws in the paper.
> 
> The study, led by Dr Ahmed Elgazzar from Benha University in Egypt and which was published on the Research Square website in November, claimed to be a randomised control trial, The Guardian reported. Its findings claimed that patients treated early with ivermectin “reported substantial recovery” and that mortality from Covid-19 in groups of patients receiving ivermectin dropped by 90%.
> 
> The study was withdrawn, however, after a British masters student discovered that the study’s introduction appeared to have been plagiarised from websites and press releases about the drug and Covid-19, The Guardian reported.
> 
> There were also issues with the raw data which contradicted the study protocol in a few instances.
> 
> Taban urged South Africans not to be misled by social media regarding cures for Covid-19.
> 
> “My heart breaks at the suffering of these people because they are being misled by social media,” said the Sudanese-born doctor who is famous for trekking from war-torn Sudan to Johannesburg and putting himself through medical school.
> 
> “There is no prophylactic medication available for Covid-19 except vaccination.”



There is NOTHING that can prevent one from getting COVID. The problem, as I've said before, is that some people think that they can prevent it and so probably didn't take the usual precautions. Which is worse? This kind of thinking, or a refusal to be vaccinated?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

And here's some more dangerous BS.

*It can beat SARS-CoV-2 with pink face masks, this Johannesburg company says*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...re-of-covid-19-protection-copper-fresh-2021-7
20 July 2021

"A Johannesburg-based company called Copper Fresh says it has come up with an innovative solution to curb the spread of the SARS-Cov-2 virus by encouraging people to wear pink face masks. 

Founded by a trio of entrepreneurs - David Ash, Dean Lazarus, and Roy Miller – the company says it is making one of Africa’s first masks capable of self-sanitising and killing the SARS-Cov-2 virus just a few minutes after it touches your mask.

“We’ve got the world’s best mask, but nobody knows about it,” said Lazarus.

“One of the problems with masks is that it doesn’t prevent you from touching your face often. This means every time you touch your face you are spreading new virus onto your mask and contaminating it,” said Miller.

“[Our] mask kills viruses and bacteria. Whereas your traditional blue mask doesn’t. So, if you take your mask off and then put it back on again you are still carrying the virus with you.”

The secret behind the masks is the same reason they sport a pink tie-dye look: copper.

Copper has been proven to be an effective killer of diseases like MRSA, E. coli, Influenza A, as well as the norovirus. The University of Cambridge found copper, and alloys that contain 58% copper, to be effective in killing microbes in hospital ward furnishings and equipment.

It has also been proven to be effective against SARS-Cov-2.

How does copper kill viruses?
When bacteria and viruses meet copper, the metal attracts electrons from the microbes, producing unstable molecules, which then kill the pathogen – an effect so strong it behaves like an exploding grenade.

Source Washington Post

“We saw the pandemic was going to be longer than a 3-week story. We also saw there was a global shortage of N95 masks. Then we saw a sudden flood of KN95 masks, which aren't as good as the N95 and has a short lifespan which would mean billions of masks going to landfill,” said Ash.

“What we realised was in the medical field there is little to no new technology. The stuff we are using today, is the same stuff we have been using for the past 90 years. Nothing has changed. We started making phone calls to people that are looking at coming up with tomorrow’s technology, making it today. Most of our phone calls were late into the night talking to mask making factories and experts. One thing kept popping up…copper," said Ash. 

They found what they were looking for in Israel. There, a company called MedCu Technologies was making fabric infused with copper oxide for paramedics to dress wounds at accident scenes. 

"It gives us great pleasure and pride to take part in protecting the South African people, especially given the vaccination challenge, with the world's first and only active mask with impregnated copper-oxide fabric" said Dr Gadi Borkow, MedCu CTO. 

The fabric is made by impregnating cloth with copper oxide, a process which blows copper oxide into the fabric at a microscopic level on a conveyor belt system. Fabric is then shipped to Johannesburg, where Copper Fresh makes the masks. 

"We put an N95 filter between two sheets of the copper material. So, you’ve effectively got three layers of protection. At current production rate we can make between 40,000 and 50,000 units per day," said Miller.
Copper Fresh says the masks are capable of self-sanitising, which means you can re-wear them dozens of times rather than having to wash, or worse, throw them away, after a single use.

Depending on production demand, Copper Fresh wants to sell the masks for R25 per unit.

“You can reuse our mask as long as the integrity of the mask is there. You can use it over and over again. Which when you put it alongside an N95 or a three ply – the price itself ends up being a lot cheaper,” said Lazarus.

"As compared to some three-ply masks that you need to throw away everyday or hour a so. On average we are getting a month and a half to two months on our masks it works out to be less than a rand per mask per usage.”

Having just gained South African Health Products Regulatory Authority (Sahpra) approval for manufacture, the company expects to ramp up production within the next few months. 

_*The MedCu fabric is TUV,CE and FDA approved."_

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> And here's some more dangerous BS.
> 
> *It can beat SARS-CoV-2 with pink face masks, this Johannesburg company says*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...re-of-covid-19-protection-copper-fresh-2021-7
> 20 July 2021
> 
> "A Johannesburg-based company called Copper Fresh says it has come up with an innovative solution to curb the spread of the SARS-Cov-2 virus by encouraging people to wear pink face masks.
> 
> Founded by a trio of entrepreneurs - David Ash, Dean Lazarus, and Roy Miller – the company says it is making one of Africa’s first masks capable of self-sanitising and killing the SARS-Cov-2 virus just a few minutes after it touches your mask.
> 
> “We’ve got the world’s best mask, but nobody knows about it,” said Lazarus.
> 
> “One of the problems with masks is that it doesn’t prevent you from touching your face often. This means every time you touch your face you are spreading new virus onto your mask and contaminating it,” said Miller.
> 
> “[Our] mask kills viruses and bacteria. Whereas your traditional blue mask doesn’t. So, if you take your mask off and then put it back on again you are still carrying the virus with you.”
> 
> The secret behind the masks is the same reason they sport a pink tie-dye look: copper.
> 
> Copper has been proven to be an effective killer of diseases like MRSA, E. coli, Influenza A, as well as the norovirus. The University of Cambridge found copper, and alloys that contain 58% copper, to be effective in killing microbes in hospital ward furnishings and equipment.
> 
> It has also been proven to be effective against SARS-Cov-2.
> 
> How does copper kill viruses?
> When bacteria and viruses meet copper, the metal attracts electrons from the microbes, producing unstable molecules, which then kill the pathogen – an effect so strong it behaves like an exploding grenade.
> 
> Source Washington Post
> 
> “We saw the pandemic was going to be longer than a 3-week story. We also saw there was a global shortage of N95 masks. Then we saw a sudden flood of KN95 masks, which aren't as good as the N95 and has a short lifespan which would mean billions of masks going to landfill,” said Ash.
> 
> “What we realised was in the medical field there is little to no new technology. The stuff we are using today, is the same stuff we have been using for the past 90 years. Nothing has changed. We started making phone calls to people that are looking at coming up with tomorrow’s technology, making it today. Most of our phone calls were late into the night talking to mask making factories and experts. One thing kept popping up…copper," said Ash.
> 
> They found what they were looking for in Israel. There, a company called MedCu Technologies was making fabric infused with copper oxide for paramedics to dress wounds at accident scenes.
> 
> "It gives us great pleasure and pride to take part in protecting the South African people, especially given the vaccination challenge, with the world's first and only active mask with impregnated copper-oxide fabric" said Dr Gadi Borkow, MedCu CTO.
> 
> The fabric is made by impregnating cloth with copper oxide, a process which blows copper oxide into the fabric at a microscopic level on a conveyor belt system. Fabric is then shipped to Johannesburg, where Copper Fresh makes the masks.
> 
> "We put an N95 filter between two sheets of the copper material. So, you’ve effectively got three layers of protection. At current production rate we can make between 40,000 and 50,000 units per day," said Miller.
> Copper Fresh says the masks are capable of self-sanitising, which means you can re-wear them dozens of times rather than having to wash, or worse, throw them away, after a single use.
> 
> Depending on production demand, Copper Fresh wants to sell the masks for R25 per unit.
> 
> “You can reuse our mask as long as the integrity of the mask is there. You can use it over and over again. Which when you put it alongside an N95 or a three ply – the price itself ends up being a lot cheaper,” said Lazarus.
> 
> "As compared to some three-ply masks that you need to throw away everyday or hour a so. On average we are getting a month and a half to two months on our masks it works out to be less than a rand per mask per usage.”
> 
> Having just gained South African Health Products Regulatory Authority (Sahpra) approval for manufacture, the company expects to ramp up production within the next few months.
> 
> _*The MedCu fabric is TUV,CE and FDA approved."_



My best mask is a cammo pattern so the virus can't find me.

So far, so good.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> And here's some more dangerous BS.
> 
> *It can beat SARS-CoV-2 with pink face masks, this Johannesburg company says*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...re-of-covid-19-protection-copper-fresh-2021-7
> 20 July 2021
> 
> "A Johannesburg-based company called Copper Fresh says it has come up with an innovative solution to curb the spread of the SARS-Cov-2 virus by encouraging people to wear pink face masks.
> 
> Founded by a trio of entrepreneurs - David Ash, Dean Lazarus, and Roy Miller – the company says it is making one of Africa’s first masks capable of self-sanitising and killing the SARS-Cov-2 virus just a few minutes after it touches your mask.
> 
> “We’ve got the world’s best mask, but nobody knows about it,” said Lazarus.
> 
> “One of the problems with masks is that it doesn’t prevent you from touching your face often. This means every time you touch your face you are spreading new virus onto your mask and contaminating it,” said Miller.
> 
> “[Our] mask kills viruses and bacteria. Whereas your traditional blue mask doesn’t. So, if you take your mask off and then put it back on again you are still carrying the virus with you.”
> 
> The secret behind the masks is the same reason they sport a pink tie-dye look: copper.
> 
> Copper has been proven to be an effective killer of diseases like MRSA, E. coli, Influenza A, as well as the norovirus. The University of Cambridge found copper, and alloys that contain 58% copper, to be effective in killing microbes in hospital ward furnishings and equipment.
> 
> It has also been proven to be effective against SARS-Cov-2.
> 
> How does copper kill viruses?
> When bacteria and viruses meet copper, the metal attracts electrons from the microbes, producing unstable molecules, which then kill the pathogen – an effect so strong it behaves like an exploding grenade.
> 
> Source Washington Post
> 
> “We saw the pandemic was going to be longer than a 3-week story. We also saw there was a global shortage of N95 masks. Then we saw a sudden flood of KN95 masks, which aren't as good as the N95 and has a short lifespan which would mean billions of masks going to landfill,” said Ash.
> 
> “What we realised was in the medical field there is little to no new technology. The stuff we are using today, is the same stuff we have been using for the past 90 years. Nothing has changed. We started making phone calls to people that are looking at coming up with tomorrow’s technology, making it today. Most of our phone calls were late into the night talking to mask making factories and experts. One thing kept popping up…copper," said Ash.
> 
> They found what they were looking for in Israel. There, a company called MedCu Technologies was making fabric infused with copper oxide for paramedics to dress wounds at accident scenes.
> 
> "It gives us great pleasure and pride to take part in protecting the South African people, especially given the vaccination challenge, with the world's first and only active mask with impregnated copper-oxide fabric" said Dr Gadi Borkow, MedCu CTO.
> 
> The fabric is made by impregnating cloth with copper oxide, a process which blows copper oxide into the fabric at a microscopic level on a conveyor belt system. Fabric is then shipped to Johannesburg, where Copper Fresh makes the masks.
> 
> "We put an N95 filter between two sheets of the copper material. So, you’ve effectively got three layers of protection. At current production rate we can make between 40,000 and 50,000 units per day," said Miller.
> Copper Fresh says the masks are capable of self-sanitising, which means you can re-wear them dozens of times rather than having to wash, or worse, throw them away, after a single use.
> 
> Depending on production demand, Copper Fresh wants to sell the masks for R25 per unit.
> 
> “You can reuse our mask as long as the integrity of the mask is there. You can use it over and over again. Which when you put it alongside an N95 or a three ply – the price itself ends up being a lot cheaper,” said Lazarus.
> 
> "As compared to some three-ply masks that you need to throw away everyday or hour a so. On average we are getting a month and a half to two months on our masks it works out to be less than a rand per mask per usage.”
> 
> Having just gained South African Health Products Regulatory Authority (Sahpra) approval for manufacture, the company expects to ramp up production within the next few months.
> 
> _*The MedCu fabric is TUV,CE and FDA approved."_



Suppose It's better than these strange face shields that makes poeple look wierd. It is 3 ply and all that. Just not sure how healthy it is if you breath in copper fibre.

They don't mention if it's washable. If it's not, how many times can you really wear it? I'm sure we all tried one mask for more than a few days by now. Unless you think your morning breath smells like potpourri, It's nasty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Look at the number of deaths  it’s been a horrible weekend…

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## DavyH

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 235234
> 
> View attachment 235235
> 
> 
> Look at the number of deaths  it’s been a horrible weekend…



It has. A friend of 35 years died early Sunday after a week in ICU.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

DavyH said:


> It has. A friend of 35 years died early Sunday after a week in ICU.


Sorry for your loss… way too many people are dying.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Adephi said:


> This is so sad. The memories I have from there. Rammstein was mindblowing. Then saw Live twice there. In fact my first live concert was Live back in 2000 I think. And REM. The sound was just awesome in the middle.


I left the Rammstein concert shirtless… some girl wanted my Cuervo shirt and simply tore it off me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Suppose It's better than these strange face shields that makes poeple look wierd. It is 3 ply and all that. Just not sure how healthy it is if you breath in copper fibre.
> 
> They don't mention if it's washable. If it's not, how many times can you really wear it? I'm sure we all tried one mask for more than a few days by now. Unless you think your morning breath smells like potpourri, It's nasty.



Never mind that they have no real seal to talk of, so once again it would only really work at keeping germs in not out, and well normal masks would do the same if people wore the damn things.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

CJB85 said:


> I left the Rammstein concert shirtless… some girl wanted my Cuervo shirt and simply tore it off me.


Had that happen to me too. The shirt ended up as prosecution exhibit one, fortunately I had a really good layer.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DavyH

Raindance said:


> Had that happen to me too. The shirt ended up as prosecution exhibit one, fortunately I had a really good layer.
> 
> Regards



Great gig, awful acoustics though. There would have been giant screens if only bloody U2 weren’t playing elsewhere the same night…

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

DavyH said:


> It has. A friend of 35 years died early Sunday after a week in ICU.



So sorry for your loss @DavyH.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Australian man ties bedsheets together to escape quarantine on 4th floor of hotel*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/au...of-hotel-6db71042-77ac-55f3-9280-1e5d1aa44aae
20 July 2021



_A view of a bedsheet rope used by a 39-year-old man to escape from quarantine hotel in Perth, Australia. Picture: Western Australia Police/Handout via Reuters_

"A man in the Australian city of Perth escaped mandatory quarantine in a hotel by scaling down a rope made of tied together bedsheets from a fourth-floor window, police said on Tuesday.

After arriving in the West Coast city on an interstate flight from Brisbane, the man had his application for entry refused under the state's tough border entry rules intended to stop the virus entering from elsewhere in the country.

The man was told to leave the state within 48 hours and taken to a hotel for temporary quarantine, but just before 1:00 a.m. on Tuesday (17:00 GMT on Monday) "he climbed out a window of the fourth floor room using a rope made of bed sheets and fled the area", Western Australia Police said in a Facebook post.

They also posted photos the makeshift rope hanging from a window on the brick building's top floor down to the street.

Police arrested the man across town about 8 hours later, and charged him with failing to comply with a direction and providing "false/misleading information". They did not disclose the man's identity except to say that he was aged 39 and tested negative to the virus, nor did they give a reason for his alleged actions."

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Over 140,000 inmates set to get the jab*
https://www.enca.com/news/covid-19-watch-over-140000-inmates-set-get
21 July 2021

"... Just over *140,000* inmates across the country are set to receive the jab by 6 August...

All *140,319* prisoners will get the chance to have the jab, regardless of age."

_[What's going on in prison that the number of inmates suddenly increased by 319?]_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*SOUTH AFRICA FOOTBALL COACH FEARS ERIKSEN REPEAT AFTER OLYMPIC ISOLATION*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/07/20/south-africa-coach-fears-eriksen-repeat-after-olympic-isolation
20 July 2021

"South Africa's Olympic football coach fears his players' health could be at risk after being forced to isolate at the Tokyo Games, citing Christian Eriksen's traumatic ordeal at Euro 2020.

The team head into their opening game against Japan on Thursday in disarray after two players and a video analyst tested positive for coronavirus following their arrival at the Olympic Village.

Twenty-one members of the team contingent were named as close contacts on Monday, forcing them to miss two training sessions as they isolated in their rooms.

Coach David Notoane fears the lack of time to acclimatise in hot and steamy Tokyo could put his players at risk.

He pointed to the example of Denmark midfielder Eriksen, who collapsed at the European Championship last month after suffering a cardiac arrest before being resuscitated.

"You saw what happened in Euro 2020 when Denmark played," Notoane said on Tuesday.

"One can only hope and pray that with the players having been out of activity for a long time since we arrived here, we don't experience something like that."

"Maybe we haven't acclimatised enough to these conditions as we would have liked to," he added.

Athletes designated as close contacts at the Games must comply with strict guidelines in order to be allowed to train, including staying in their rooms and using special transport.

But the players will be eligible to play on Thursday if they test negative for the virus six hours before the game.

Notoane said he had 17 players at his disposal, and was thankful the game had not been called off.

"The worst-case scenario could have been that we were suspended from the tournament, or we don't have enough team members to participate in the tournament," he said.

Five people have tested positive in the Olympic Village so far, heightening fears that the influx of thousands of athletes, officials and media will add to a spike in cases in Japan...."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> *Over 140,000 inmates set to get the jab*
> https://www.enca.com/news/covid-19-watch-over-140000-inmates-set-get
> 21 July 2021
> 
> "... Just over *140,000* inmates across the country are set to receive the jab by 6 August...
> 
> All *140,319* prisoners will get the chance to have the jab, regardless of age."
> 
> _[What's going on in prison that the number of inmates suddenly increased by 319?]_


That’s insane. Prisoners before citizens? Madness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

*Unvaccinated people represented about 99% of recent coronavirus deaths in the US*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/us-coronavirus-deaths-surge-unvaccinated-long-term-effects-2021-7
20 July 2021

"... In the last two weeks, average daily deaths have risen 33%.

The vast majority these deaths are among unvaccinated Americans: Dr Anthony Fauci, director of the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (CDC), told NBC earlier this month that unvaccinated people represented more than 99% of recent coronavirus deaths. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention also reported on Friday that more than 97% of people entering hospitals with symptomatic Covid-19 haven't received their shots.

The US is now dealing with a "pandemic of the unvaccinated," CDC Director Rochelle Walensky said at a press briefing.

"We are seeing outbreaks of cases in parts of the country that have low vaccination coverage because unvaccinated people are at risk, and communities that are fully vaccinated are generally faring well," Walensky said.

But disease experts worry that allowing the virus to spread among unvaccinated people could give it more opportunities to mutate. That could pose a long-term risk for vaccinated people, too. Already, the Delta variant - now the dominant strain in the US - appears to be more transmissible than any version of virus detected so far...

Experts also worry that increased transmission could result in more severe breakthrough infections - cases of Covid-19 diagnosed at least two weeks after someone is fully vaccinated - among the elderly or immunocompromised, since vaccines may already be less effective among these groups.

People over age 65 currently represent around 75% of breakthrough cases that result in hospitalisation or death, according to the CDC."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Pfizer/BioNTech to produce COVID-19 vaccine in SA*
https://www.enca.com/news/pfizerbiontech-produce-covid-19-vaccine-safrica
21 July 2021

"COVID-19 vaccine makers BioNTech and Pfizer on Wednesday said they had found a South African partner to produce their jab locally, the first such deal on the African continent...

Under the agreement, Cape Town-based Biovac will complete the last step in the manufacturing process of the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine, known as "fill and finish", the companies said in a statement.

The project will take time to get off the ground however, with the first African-finished vaccines not expected before 2022.

Once up and running, Biovac is set to churn out more than 100 million doses annually that will be distributed to the 55 countries in the African Union..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Gauteng health dept set to open four Covid vaccination sites on Sunday*
https://citizen.co.za/news/covid-19...-open-four-covid-vaccination-sites-on-sunday/
18 July 2021

"The Gauteng health department will open four vaccination sites in Ekurhuleni and Johannesburg on Sunday.

The department confirmed vaccines will be administered at Phola Park Community Healthcare Centre, Daveyton Main Community Healthcare Centre and Kobie Muller Hall in Ekurhuleni between 9am and 2pm.

Chris Hani Baragwanath Academic Hospital Recreational Centre will be open for vaccinations between 8am and 1pm.

“Various sites will be operational [on Sunday], and all those who are eligible to get vaccinated are urged to make use of this opportunity to protect themselves and their loved ones..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

A builder came to my house today, along with his assistant and 2 labourers. None of them was wearing masks, but he assured me that it's OK as his guys "are tested regularly". 

Firstly, I don't believe that. It's unlikely that builders/labourers will be tested regularly.

Secondly, even if they are, does he not realise that it could take just one second to get COVID?

He then said that it's unnecessary for me to wear my mask while I'm talking to them, as he knows that I don't have COVID. When I asked how he knows that, he replied that "you're not the type to get COVID".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> That’s insane. Prisoners before citizens? Madness.



You should have joined the looters last week then you would have had your jab by now.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> A builder came to my house today, along with his assistant and 2 labourers. None of them was wearing masks, but he assured me that it's OK as his guys "are tested regularly".
> 
> Firstly, I don't believe that. It's unlikely that builders/labourers will be tested regularly.
> 
> Secondly, even if they are, does he not realise that it could take just one second to get COVID?
> 
> He then said that it's unnecessary for me to wear my mask while I'm talking to them, as he knows that I don't have COVID. When I asked how he knows that, he replied that "you're not the type to get COVID".



Thats why we will be in this for a very long time.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> You should have joined the looters last week then you would have had your jab by now.


I could’ve. Very close to my house. Would’ve been easy. Bloody morons.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Thats why we will be in this for a very long time.


I heard someone say the other day that they won’t get Covid cause they’re scared of it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

So does anyone know for certain whether over 35’s can go get the jab or do we have to wait till till august 1st?

mom hearing some people are getting got done and others are being turned away. 

I can’t wait to get mine but also don’t feel like standing around for hours just to be turned away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw

Paul33 said:


> So does anyone know for certain whether over 35’s can go get the jab or do we have to wait till till august 1st?
> 
> mom hearing some people are getting got done and others are being turned away.
> 
> I can’t wait to get mine but also don’t feel like standing around for hours just to be turned away.


I registered on Wednesday and got my first shot on Thursday already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Paul33 said:


> So does anyone know for certain whether over 35’s can go get the jab or do we have to wait till till august 1st?
> 
> mom hearing some people are getting got done and others are being turned away.
> 
> I can’t wait to get mine but also don’t feel like standing around for hours just to be turned away.



SO many mixed messages, apparently they weren't supposed to let 35+ get jabs yet. Yet so many 35+ got appointments and were told that walk-ins were fine. In general from what I've seen, you can get a walk-in at most public sites, private sites prioritize bookings (which should be the case, although getting a booking is hit and miss at times). If you phone discovery they will only let you do from August. I managed to get one for next week at a dischem site.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

DavyH said:


> Great gig, awful acoustics though. There would have been giant screens if only bloody U2 weren’t playing elsewhere the same night…



Not what we wanted but at least it won't be knocked down*...WeBuyCars reveals plans for the TicketPro Dome — and it is impressive*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...d-it-is-impressive.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The vaccination for the above 35s officially starts on the 1st but like I previously said, the walk-in option may work if you go just before closure time as the doses taken out of the freezer/fridge may not be returned and they’d rather administer them to anyone who walks in.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> Not what we wanted but at least it won't be knocked down*...WeBuyCars reveals plans for the TicketPro Dome — and it is impressive*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/moto...d-it-is-impressive.html?utm_source=newsletter



This is surreal.


----------



## DougP

Paul33 said:


> So does anyone know for certain whether over 35’s can go get the jab or do we have to wait till till august 1st?
> 
> mom hearing some people are getting got done and others are being turned away.
> 
> I can’t wait to get mine but also don’t feel like standing around for hours just to be turned away.


You can get it, my wife went to Midrand firestation and got it, she is under 50, had registered, but still hadn't received a reference sms yet.
See below this is from the official Gauteng government Twitter account






Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

DougP said:


> You can get it, my wife went to Midrand firestation and got it, she is under 50, had registered, but still hadn't received a reference sms yet.
> See below this is from the official Gauteng government Twitter account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


I wish our KZN government was like your Gauteng government. We’re a bit backwards here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 235304
> 
> View attachment 235305



Looks like it's getting back on track and climbing then. Deaths are worrying - even more so that so many are probably unreported. 
We should expect a replay video for another 2 weeks of L4 come Sunday.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 235304
> 
> View attachment 235305


Jabs seem to be picking up some steam at least

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> Looks like it's getting back on track and climbing then. Deaths are worrying - even more so that so many are probably unreported.
> We should expect a replay video for another 2 weeks of L4 come Sunday.



Gauteng is coming down. But the rest of the provinces are not looking good. Western Cape and KZN in particular is looking like the next hotspots.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/vaccine-hesitant-how-can-you-help

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> I’m really baffled by those private GPs who are still reluctant to test for COVID in front of what obviously could be a COVID infection. Saying that your brother has a bronchitis is omitting to say that’s it could well be a Covid bronchitis… the Dr has NO WAY to make the difference except by doing the swab. In fact, this behaviour contributes to spreading the misdiagnosed infection



My brother went back to the GP yesterday, because he's still coughing. The luck of the draw got him an appointment with the other GP in the practice. She thinks that he either has or had COVID. Test results due today. Meanwhile, she prescribed cortisone for his cough.

So here we have two GPs in one practice. One says it's bronchitis and it's unnecessary to do a COVID test. The other thinks it could be COVID and does a test. Bottom line - your health care/life depends on the luck of the draw. Insane.

She (the second GP) told him that he doesn't have to quarantine, as he's obviously had it (if he has) for more than 10 days already.

But here's the thing. If my brother has/had COVID, has he unknowingly infected others? He doesn't socialise much, other than neighbourhood braais, which stopped at the beginning of the third wave. However, he doesn't wear a mask when he chats to his neighbour across the wall (the neighbour who was hospitalised because of COVID - and I wonder if that's not where he picked it up, if he has/had it). 

Nor does he wear a mask when he walks his dog. The people in his street all love his dog and come out of their house - without masks - when they see him to give the dog a treat. I told him a long time ago he should wear his mask and he replied that it's OK - it's only the people in his street . 

My brother is fully aware of the extent of the third wave and yet ... I just don't get it.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

*FRANCE LAUNCHES CONTROVERSIAL VACCINE PASS AS FOURTH WAVE HITS*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/07/22/france-launches-controversial-vaccine-pass-as-fourth-wave-hits
22 July 2021

"French cinemas, museums and sports venues began asking visitors Wednesday to furnish proof of COVID-19 vaccination or a negative test as the country, which is in the throes of a fourth wave of infections, rolled out a controversial vaccine passport system.

The so-called "health pass" is required for all events or places with more than 50 people before being extended to restaurants, cafes and shopping centres in August.

_[What's the point? Even if you've been vaccinated it doesn't mean that you can't get COVID and infect others. And even if you've been tested and the results are negative, you could have got COVID one second after the test, right?]_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Olympics opening ceremony director dismissed on eve of event*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-57924885
22 July 2021

"The show director of the Olympics opening ceremony has been dismissed, one day before the event is due to be held. Footage of Kentaro Kobayashi from the 1990s recently emerged in which he seems to be making jokes about the Holocaust...

Organisers are also dealing with rising Covid case numbers among athletes and officials. On Thursday, organisers said 91 people accredited for the Games have now tested positive for the virus...."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> *FRANCE LAUNCHES CONTROVERSIAL VACCINE PASS AS FOURTH WAVE HITS*
> https://ewn.co.za/2021/07/22/france-launches-controversial-vaccine-pass-as-fourth-wave-hits
> 22 July 2021
> 
> "French cinemas, museums and sports venues began asking visitors Wednesday to furnish proof of COVID-19 vaccination or a negative test as the country, which is in the throes of a fourth wave of infections, rolled out a controversial vaccine passport system.
> 
> The so-called "health pass" is required for all events or places with more than 50 people before being extended to restaurants, cafes and shopping centres in August.
> 
> _[What's the point? Even if you've been vaccinated it doesn't mean that you can't get COVID and infect others. And even if you've been tested and the results are negative, you could have got COVID one second after the test, right?]_



The point is that we can't stay locked up forever and need to mitigate likely hood of disease spread, if 100 people are vaccinated and enter a space together, if one has a SARS-COV-2 infection, there's a much smaller chance they'll produce enough viral load to infect others, as well as a much smaller chance that others will get an active infection. Also with being vaccinated the chances of you creating new variants is greatly diminished as the virus has less chances to replicate inside of you. Everywhere in the world where populations are greatly vaccinated, infections are dropping, and a large majority of those infections are the un-vaccinated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## SAVaper

Just received my first vaccination about an hour ago. Quick easy and effortless.
Little sensitive on the injection site but otherwise all good. 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## DavyH

SAVaper said:


> Just received my first vaccination about an hour ago. Quick easy and effortless.
> Little sensitive on the injection site but otherwise all good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk



It'll feel like you've been punched in the arm for a couple of days. No biggy - anyone travelling in Africa has had a yellow fever vaccination. Now THAT hurts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> My brother went back to the GP yesterday, because he's still coughing. The luck of the draw got him an appointment with the other GP in the practice. She thinks that he either has or had COVID. Test results due today. Meanwhile, she prescribed cortisone for his cough.
> 
> So here we have two GPs in one practice. One says it's bronchitis and it's unnecessary to do a COVID test. The other thinks it could be COVID and does a test. Bottom line - your health care/life depends on the luck of the draw. Insane.
> 
> She (the second GP) told him that he doesn't have to quarantine, as he's obviously had it (if he has) for more than 10 days already.
> 
> But here's the thing. If my brother has/had COVID, has he unknowingly infected others? He doesn't socialise much, other than neighbourhood braais, which stopped at the beginning of the third wave. However, he doesn't wear a mask when he chats to his neighbour across the wall (the neighbour who was hospitalised because of COVID - and I wonder if that's not where he picked it up, if he has/had it).
> 
> Nor does he wear a mask when he walks his dog. The people in his street all love his dog and come out of their house - without masks - when they see him to give the dog a treat. I told him a long time ago he should wear his mask and he replied that it's OK - it's only the people in his street .
> 
> My brother is fully aware of the extent of the third wave and yet ... I just don't get it.


Whether he had COVID or not, the chances of the test coming back positive now are very low. So he'll never really know....


----------



## Grand Guru

SAVaper said:


> Just received my first vaccination about an hour ago. Quick easy and effortless.
> Little sensitive on the injection site but otherwise all good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk


Congrats on your shot mate. Just give enough time for the microchip to settle in and create the magnetic field that will allow you to amplify the 5G signals and the pain will go away  you get free wifi as a bonus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Feliks Karp said:


> The point is that we can't stay locked up forever and need to mitigate likely hood of disease spread, if 100 people are vaccinated and enter a space together, if one has a SARS-COV-2 infection, there's a much smaller chance they'll produce enough viral load to infect others, as well as a much smaller chance that others will get an active infection. Also with being vaccinated the chances of you creating new variants is greatly diminished as the virus has less chances to replicate inside of you. Everywhere in the world where populations are greatly vaccinated, infections are dropping, and a large majority of those infections are the un-vaccinated.


The question is can you pass such a law while you are unable to offer the immunization to all your citizens? It doesn't sound very fair...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DougP

Grand Guru said:


> Congrats on your shot mate. Just give enough time for the microchip to settle in and create the magnetic field that will allow you to amplify the 5G signals and the pain will go away  you get free wifi as a bonus!


And you get a default avatar, (e.g#32456-3) on the goverments secret service app that will now track you on the micro chip that the vaccine implanted in. 
To negate the chip it's recommended that you never go in the sun again because the micro chip recharges via solar rays.

Over the next 2 years the vaccine will now completly change your DNA and you then become a mind controlled human robot of the state..

Oh and don't forget you can never go to heaven as you have the mark of the beast in you. 



Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

DougP said:


> And you get a default avatar, (e.g#32456-3) on the goverments secret service app that will now track you on the micro chip that the vaccine implanted in.
> To negate the chip it's recommended that you never go in the sun again because the micro chip recharges via solar rays.
> 
> Over the next 2 years the vaccine will now completly change your DNA and you then become a mind controlled human robot of the state..
> 
> Oh and don't forget you can never go to heaven as you have the mark of the beast in you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


I was never told about the mark of the beast thing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

DougP said:


> And you get a default avatar, (e.g#32456-3) on the goverments secret service app that will now track you on the micro chip that the vaccine implanted in.
> To negate the chip it's recommended that you never go in the sun again because the micro chip recharges via solar rays.
> 
> Over the next 2 years the vaccine will now completly change your DNA and you then become a mind controlled human robot of the state..
> 
> Oh and don't forget you can never go to heaven as you have the mark of the beast in you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



On the plus side, you will be more popular with people due to your built in wifi Hotspot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DougP

Grand Guru said:


> I was never told about the mark of the beast thing


Here is just a few examples












Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

*South Africa prepares for schools to reopen – with a key change*

https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...ares-for-schools-to-reopen-with-a-key-change/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

Vaccination date booked 

August 2nd. Getting in there nice and early!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> My brother went back to the GP yesterday, because he's still coughing. The luck of the draw got him an appointment with the other GP in the practice. She thinks that he either has or had COVID. Test results due today. Meanwhile, she prescribed cortisone for his cough.
> 
> So here we have two GPs in one practice. One says it's bronchitis and it's unnecessary to do a COVID test. The other thinks it could be COVID and does a test. Bottom line - your health care/life depends on the luck of the draw. Insane.
> 
> She (the second GP) told him that he doesn't have to quarantine, as he's obviously had it (if he has) for more than 10 days already.
> 
> But here's the thing. If my brother has/had COVID, has he unknowingly infected others? He doesn't socialise much, other than neighbourhood braais, which stopped at the beginning of the third wave. However, he doesn't wear a mask when he chats to his neighbour across the wall (the neighbour who was hospitalised because of COVID - and I wonder if that's not where he picked it up, if he has/had it).
> 
> Nor does he wear a mask when he walks his dog. The people in his street all love his dog and come out of their house - without masks - when they see him to give the dog a treat. I told him a long time ago he should wear his mask and he replied that it's OK - it's only the people in his street .
> 
> My brother is fully aware of the extent of the third wave and yet ... I just don't get it.



They tested for 3 "things" (what do they test for from a blood sample?). Two were "OK" but one was High. Doctor reckons he's got COVID but he's "at the end of it". He must continue with the cortisone until his chest/cough clears - and already he's feeling much better. No need for him to quarantine as he's not infectious any more.

Thank goodness he's OK. I'm so relieved. Just weird how Life works. Of the two of us, we always thought that I would be more likely to get COVID, not him!

@Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

DougP said:


> Here is just a few examples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


Look guy's if its on fakebook and tweeter it must be true.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

We can only hope..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> We can only hope..
> 
> View attachment 235383


I think he’ll lift the ban partially… maybe allow sales Monday to Thursday air something of sorts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> I think he’ll lift the ban partially… maybe allow sales Monday to Thursday air something of sorts.



I can't deal with this cold without a OBS or some gluwein.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

Grand Guru said:


> Congrats on your shot mate. Just give enough time for the microchip to settle in and create the magnetic field that will allow you to amplify the 5G signals and the pain will go away  you get free wifi as a bonus!



Can't wait for the free signal booster 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper

DougP said:


> And you get a default avatar, (e.g#32456-3) on the goverments secret service app that will now track you on the micro chip that the vaccine implanted in.
> To negate the chip it's recommended that you never go in the sun again because the micro chip recharges via solar rays.
> 
> Over the next 2 years the vaccine will now completly change your DNA and you then become a mind controlled human robot of the state..
> 
> Oh and don't forget you can never go to heaven as you have the mark of the beast in you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



Luckily I don't believe everything I see on social media


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

DougP said:


> Here is just a few examples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk



I remember back at school we had Rodney Seal that came around and had a talk about all the devil music we shouldn't listen to (30 years later its my entire playlist) and microchips we all will get on our foreheads thats in the shape of a tripple 6 and a whole bunch of other nonsense. This reminds me of him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*Sun City set to open its own vaccination site – targeting 7,500 staff and family members*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/sun-city-vaccination-site-in-south-africa-2021-7
22 July 2021

Sun City, which has been closed to the public due to ongoing lockdown restrictions, will start vaccinating its staff, their family members, and the local community.
The Sun Arena will be used as the resort's primary vaccination site while EVDS registrations will be completed in the Warrior's Hall.
With the site now approved by the department of health, Sun City aims to vaccinate some 7,500 people within two months.
It's the first hospitality-specific site to be included in South Africa's vaccine rollout.
... Sun City's Warrior's Hall, which is big enough to accommodate up to 840 people, will be used as a registration centre, where personal details will be logged on the Electronic Vaccination Data System (EVDS).

The Sun Arena – also known as the Superbowl – will serve as the primary vaccination site. The 1,452sqm auditorium is being prepped to vaccinate some 7,500 people.

"We will have 15 vaccinators on site, who can each vaccinate 50 people per day," explained Sun City General Manager Brett Hoppe.

"We will start with five vaccinators for 200 people for the first three days to iron out any potential glitches and then increase capacity. But we don't anticipate any problems. Sun City is used to hosting events of the size and magnitude of the Nedbank Golf Challenge, so we are confident that the preparations for our vaccination site will be seamless."

Sun City staff will be prioritised during the first phase of the resort's vaccination rollout, with more than 1,000 staff members aged 50 years and older being first in line to receive their jabs. Once staff, service providers, and concessionaires have been vaccinated, these employees' family members will then get their chance.

The third and final phase of Sun City's rollout will extend to all workers in hospitality establishments in the Moses Kotane District.

Sun City’s convention centre has received the health department's seal of approval to operate as a vaccination site until December. But Hoppe hopes to have all employees, their family members, and eligible community members vaccinated within two months. "

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Gauteng’s new R500m hospital only has six patients*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...patients-e0130e90-b32d-4bb1-b5ae-56bb19206eea
22 July 2021

"The R500m hospital opened amid much fanfare by Gauteng premier David Makhura to help with the rising numbers of Covid-19 cases has only had 25 patients since it started operating in May and currently has six.

The Gauteng Health Department spent R500m refurbishing the hospital, which was donated to the province by AngloGold Ashanti hospital as part of the response to Covid-19 with the hope that it would also permanently contribute to the provision of quality healthcare in the West Rand.

However, Gauteng MEC for Health Dr Nomathemba Mokgethi has revealed that the 175-bed hospital, which has a staff complement of 32 that includes four doctors and 21 nurses, only has six patients. These patients, she said, only receive “step down services” and need to be transferred to other hospitals in the area for specialist treatment.

In a written response to the DA’s Jack Bloom which IOL has also seen, Mokgethi says none of the beds have oxygen provision for patients as procurement processes were at the finalisation stages regarding the service provider for oxygen delivery.

In her response, Mokgethi also reveals that those who need specialist treatment are transferred to Leratong, Sterkfontein, Dr Yusuf Dadoo and Carletonville Hospitals.

According to Bloom, it was tragic that the expensive refurbishment of the hospital was to provide much-needed ICU beds to Covid-19 patients but can’t be used as they don’t have equipment.

“None of the beds have oxygen provision for patients, which is the main thing that saves lives in this terrible pandemic.

“There are 32 staff running this hospital and 24 more staff are being recruited to start on 1 August.

“It is scandalous that so much money has been spent on this hospital which is far from major population centres and currently has 175 empty beds and vastly more staff than patients.

“Meanwhile, other public hospitals are straining to cope with the flood of Covid-19 patients and many die because of a dire shortage of ICU beds..."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Picked the coldest day of the year to go get my 1st jab - went to Ackermans in Germiston - only 50 injections available !!!
Decided to go to Yeoville rec center , waited in the polar wind and non shining sun , but worth it - next one 03/09/21

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33

ARYANTO said:


> Picked the coldest day of the year to go get my 1st jab - went to Ackermans in Germiston - only 50 injections available !!!
> Decided to go to Yeoville rec center , waited in the polar wind and non shining sun , but worth it - next one 03/09/21
> View attachment 235411


Definitely worth half freezing to get the jab!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

ARYANTO said:


> Picked the coldest day of the year to go get my 1st jab - went to Ackermans in Germiston - only 50 injections available !!!
> Decided to go to Yeoville rec center , waited in the polar wind and non shining sun , but worth it - next one 03/09/21
> View attachment 235411


Congrats buddy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*EVDS can handle 160,000 registrations a minute – and soon you’ll be able to book a site and time slot*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/pick-a-place-and-time-for-covid-19-vaccine-on-the-evds-2021-7
23 July 2021

South Africa's Electronic Vaccination Data System is used to register and schedule vaccination appointments.
It can process 2.5 million registrations in 15 minutes and automatically allocates timeslots and sites according to a user's location and regional vaccine supply.
But this automated scheduling has sent some people to far-flung places to get their jabs.
To limit frustrations, an additional scheduling platform will be added to the EVDS, allowing people to decide where and when they want to be vaccinated.

"This should be ready to go live, if everything goes to plan [but] with technology, you never know, towards the end of the first week of August."

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*1 in 5 new Covid cases in LA are in fully-vaccinated people. Most have mild symptoms, or none at all*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/f...ases-la-delta-variant-mild-no-symptoms-2021-7
23 July 2021

Vaccinated people who caught the virus mostly had mild symptoms, or none at all, officials said.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Tokyo Olympics most shambolic in decades, and there's a chance they'll be cancelled after they've started*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/t...ncelled-as-opening-ceremony-draws-near-2021-7
22 July 2021

The Tokyo Olympics could still be cancelled, even though they have already started.
Olympic organisers have refused to rule out cancelling the games, as Covid case numbers rise.
91 Covid cases have already been linked to the games, and this number is expected to rise.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Over 47,000 vaccines lost or damaged in looting - Kubayi*
https://www.enca.com/news/47500-vaccines-lost-or-damaged-looting-kubayi
23 July 2021

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Pick n Pay calls for end to booze ban*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/lockdown-diaries.t65839/page-278
23 July 2021

"...Newly appointed CEO, Pieter Boone, says he believes it is now time for the president to announce a lifting of the ban on liquor sales .. Saying government has to recognise that many independent shopkeepers depend on responsible liquor sales to sustain their businesses, and will not survive another prolonged ban...."

_[Concerned about independent shopkeepers - or about PnP's diminished profits??]_

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SAVaper

ARYANTO said:


> Picked the coldest day of the year to go get my 1st jab - went to Ackermans in Germiston - only 50 injections available !!!
> Decided to go to Yeoville rec center , waited in the polar wind and non shining sun , but worth it - next one 03/09/21
> View attachment 235411


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Picked the coldest day of the year to go get my 1st jab - went to Ackermans in Germiston - only 50 injections available !!!
> Decided to go to Yeoville rec center , waited in the polar wind and non shining sun , but worth it - next one 03/09/21
> View attachment 235411



My wife also got hers for the teachers this morning. Had to go into the local township. But at least it was quick. She was back home by 10.

Now we are sorted for now. But I hear Pfizer has applied for the 3rd jab to be approved by the FDA. Will have to see what happens with that. At this stage I don't see it will be recommended as the 2nd jab. Will be more of a case of get it if you want.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> My wife also got hers for the teachers this morning. Had to go into the local township. But at least it was quick. She was back home by 10.
> 
> Now we are sorted for now. But I hear Pfizer has applied for the 3rd jab to be approved by the FDA. Will have to see what happens with that. At this stage I don't see it will be recommended as the 2nd jab. Will be more of a case of get it if you want.


Some European countries started with their 3rd injections for the high risk categories about 2 months ago...

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Some European countries started with their 3rd injections for the high risk categories about 2 months ago...



Explains why they stockpiled so much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Explains why they stockpiled so much.


It'll also be used for geopolitical purposes.... some things don't change.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> It'll also be used for geopolitical purposes.... some things don't change.



That one is par for course.

A friend of mine's dad did contract work at the USA embassy in March. As they walked in they got the jab. Was either that or contract is cancelled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> That one is par for course.
> 
> A friend of mine's dad did contract work at the USA embassy in March. As they walked in they got the jab. Was either that or contract is cancelled.


At the moment it's total chaos. People vaccinated in Europe are not recognized as such in the US and vice versa. Certain countries like France are trying to firce the vaccination by imposing restrictions on non-immunized people when a few months ago the President was committing that it'll always be voluntary etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Here is a good one


*Looters urged to test for Covid-19*

https://www.news24.com/witness/news/looters-urged-to-test-for-covid-19-20210723

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## CJB85

@Grand Guru can you perhaps confirm how long after having the virus can we safely go for the jab? 
We have seen everything from 14 days, 30 days to 90 days?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

CJB85 said:


> @Grand Guru can you perhaps confirm how long after having the virus can we safely go for the jab?
> We have seen everything from 14 days, 30 days to 90 days?



https://www.discovery.co.za/corporate/vaccine-waiting-period-after-contracting-covid-19

*Wait at least 30 days after contracting COVID-19 before being vaccinated against the disease*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> https://www.discovery.co.za/corporate/vaccine-waiting-period-after-contracting-covid-19
> 
> *Wait at least 30 days after contracting COVID-19 before being vaccinated against the disease*



But there are recomendations that if you needed oxygen or hospitalised that you wait 90 days to make sure you recover completely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## CJB85

Adephi said:


> But there are recomendations that if you needed oxygen or hospitalised that you wait 90 days to make sure you recover completely.


Okay, so 30 days after diagnosis, or after recovery? If after contraction, I can go from Monday!


----------



## Adephi

CJB85 said:


> Okay, so 30 days after diagnosis, or after recovery? If after contraction, I can go from Monday!



The best person to say would be your doctor.

I would say to be on the safe side 30 days after recovery. Your immune system is very sensitive to any Covid antigens right now, so your chances of having side effects is much greater.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

OK, Did not wake up with horns  or 666 tattooed on my butt  , no ROBOCOP attachments ,no excessive thirst  after the 1st jab yesterday ,so guess the nanobots misfired  , it's safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

South Africa’s government said a third wave of coronavirus infections has passed its peak, a development that could give it scope to* ease a ban on alcohol sales* and other restrictions.

The country recorded 14,858 new cases in the past 24 hours, down from 16,240 the day before, indicating the pandemic was “on a downward trend,” acting Health Minister Mmamoloko Kubayi-Ngubane told reporters in Pretoria, the capital, on Friday.
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...ictions-in-south-africa-could-be-relaxed.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH

My beloved got her first jab this morning. We are now a 100% half-vaxed household…my next one in three weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## SAVaper

DavyH said:


> My beloved got her first jab this morning. We are now a 100% half-vaxed household…my next one in three weeks.


Awesome. Well done 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> South Africa’s government said a third wave of coronavirus infections has passed its peak, a development that could give it scope to* ease a ban on alcohol sales* and other restrictions.
> 
> The country recorded 14,858 new cases in the past 24 hours, down from 16,240 the day before, indicating the pandemic was “on a downward trend,” acting Health Minister Mmamoloko Kubayi-Ngubane told reporters in Pretoria, the capital, on Friday.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...ictions-in-south-africa-could-be-relaxed.html



I disagree with peak being reached. There has likely been undertesting the past few weeks due to the riots. The effect of those gatherings hasn't shown up as yet imho

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz

ARYANTO said:


> OK, Did not wake up with horns  or 666 tattooed on my butt  , no ROBOCOP attachments ,no excessive thirst  after the 1st jab yesterday ,so guess the nanobots misfired  , it's safe



Rome wasn't built in a day. Give it some time for the 5G signal to improve.
I guess the so-called 'worldwide chip shortage' is not due to lack of materials or a workforce, but actually due to Governments all jumping on the Vaxxing bandwagon to get everyone chipped or modded to be the next batch of superhumans.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> South Africa’s government said a third wave of coronavirus infections has passed its peak, a development that could give it scope to* ease a ban on alcohol sales* and other restrictions.
> 
> The country recorded 14,858 new cases in the past 24 hours, down from 16,240 the day before, indicating the pandemic was “on a downward trend,” acting Health Minister Mmamoloko Kubayi-Ngubane told reporters in Pretoria, the capital, on Friday.
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...ictions-in-south-africa-could-be-relaxed.html



Look, I welcome the opening of bottlestores more than anyone. But regarding the country being over the peak, I have a slight feeling we shouldn't pop the champers yet.

Gauteng is coming down. The other provinces has shown either a slight decline or a stable amount amount of new infections. As mentioned by @M.Adhir , people could have stayed away from testing due the craziness the last few weeks. 

We all know what to do by now. We don't need a president to tell us to be safe. 

But hopefully my gut feeling is wrong and by some miracle we are over the worst.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

I think we passed the peak. The numbers have been consistently lower for the last 2 weeks. The WC and KZN numbers didn’t see the exponential increase we noted in the first 2 waves but are plateauing and soon will start going down.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Still got a gut feeling, we'll soon hear of a new local variant or a sub-variant

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

CJB85 said:


> @Grand Guru can you perhaps confirm how long after having the virus can we safely go for the jab?
> We have seen everything from 14 days, 30 days to 90 days?



I found the post I was referring to earlier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> I found the post I was referring to earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 235524



Yes. These are the recommendations of the NDoH as well!


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

There has been a group of about 10 "kids" (college/varsity students) in Yzer for the past few weeks, since face-to-face classes were stopped. Some of them have parents living in Yzer, the rest are friends who came with them.

This is how they vape (all with Airscream prefilled pods or ONE USE (disposable e-cigs). One person buys a new flavour. The device is then passed around the group so that they can try it, before they buy more. I asked them if they're not worried about COVID. Their reply was that it makes no difference, as they spend all their time together anyway, without masks.

One day, one of the girls hadn't vaped the whole day. She was very tired and just lay on the couch all day. The next morning, her sense of taste and smell had gone. She was tested that day for COVID and the results are positive. She doesn't feel ill though (yet?) - just no taste/smell.

I assumed that the entire group - and parents - would also have to be tested. However, the GP said only if they present with any symptoms. What???? They've all been in close and constant contact, so surely they should all be tested - including the parents - to see who are carriers, even if they don't have symptoms????

The girl who is positive is wearing her COVID like a badge of honour and they all seem to think that way. Look at me - I've got COVID. Whooppeeeee!

Even worse, is that they all went back to CT and Stellenbosch today, expecting classes to resume. So here we have students, some of whom probably have COVID but don't know because they weren't tested, who will be mingling with other students.

Why on earth weren't they all tested? Is this par for the course, or is it just one of our GPs who tests as seldom as possible??

EDIT: I've had contact with all of them throughout the time that they've been here, so I hope I'm OK. We wore masks whenever I saw them and they have to sanitise their hands - that I absolutely insist upon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

And just an update on my brother. The cortisone has really helped him and his cough is almost gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> There has been a group of about 10 "kids" (college/varsity students) in Yzer for the past few weeks, since face-to-face classes were stopped. Some of them have parents living in Yzer, the rest are friends who came with them.
> 
> This is how they vape (all with Airscream prefilled pods or ONE USE (disposable e-cigs). One person buys a new flavour. The device is then passed around the group so that they can try it, before they buy more. I asked them if they're not worried about COVID. Their reply was that it makes no difference, as they spend all their time together anyway, without masks.
> 
> One day, one of the girls hadn't vaped the whole day. She was very tired and just lay on the couch all day. The next morning, her sense of taste and smell had gone. She was tested that day for COVID and the results are positive. She doesn't feel ill though (yet?) - just no taste/smell.
> 
> I assumed that the entire group - and parents - would also have to be tested. However, the GP said only if they present with any symptoms. What???? They've all been in close and constant contact, so surely they should all be tested - including the parents - to see who are carriers, even if they don't have symptoms????
> 
> The girl who is positive is wearing her COVID like a badge of honour and they all seem to think that way. Look at me - I've got COVID. Whooppeeeee!
> 
> Even worse, is that they all went back to CT and Stellenbosch today, expecting classes to resume. So here we have students, some of whom probably have COVID but don't know because they weren't tested, who will be mingling with other students.
> 
> Why on earth weren't they all tested? Is this par for the course, or is it just one of our GPs who tests as seldom as possible??
> 
> EDIT: I've had contact with all of them throughout the time that they've been here, so I hope I'm OK. We wore masks whenever I saw them and they have to sanitise their hands - that I absolutely insist upon.


They were all supposed to test after 10 days of strict quarantine and earlier if they develop symptoms. That's what I was saying about some of our GPs actively contributing in the spread of the infections. It's honestly a disgrace.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru

The family meeting is on!

Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

OK, Brothers in Beer - go stock up before the NEXT variant rocks up - go get some Old Brown  for the rest of winter.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Now everybody can get the jab!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

You know it..

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

Before and after lockdown

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> They were all supposed to test after 10 days of strict quarantine and earlier if they develop symptoms. That's what I was saying about some of our GPs actively contributing in the spread of the infections. It's honestly a disgrace.



It is indeed - and very concerning too. The GP who has been here for years - who was the one and only doctor here - is fine. She's the one who *did* test my brother for COVID and she was pretty sure that he had it, from his symptoms. And by the way, she's very pro-vaping, even though she doesn't vape. 

But it's the second GP, who recently joined the practice, who doesn't think it's necessary to test. It's the second GP who diagnosed my brother as having a bronchial infection only and I think it was her who told the kids they don't need to quarantine.

I don't believe the the second GP deliberately decides not to test. After all, it's no skin off her back. So obviously it's a lack of knowledge - and common sense!!!!! Haven't GPs been given guidelines as to what to do?

It's scary. They are the only two doctors here so medically-speaking they run the town.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper

Hooked said:


> And just an update on my brother. The cortisone has really helped him and his cough is almost gone.


Glad to hear that. 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.psypost.org/2021/07/lar...d-to-a-substantial-drop-in-intelligence-61577

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

So my mom tested positive today. Sister and niece went for their tests later this afternoon cause they live together. Stressful times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> So my mom tested positive today. Sister and niece went for their tests later this afternoon cause they live together. Stressful times.



Sorry and good luck for them and you all Dude!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> So my mom tested positive today. Sister and niece went for their tests later this afternoon cause they live together. Stressful times.


Wishing her a speedy recovery!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

Paul33 said:


> So my mom tested positive today. Sister and niece went for their tests later this afternoon cause they live together. Stressful times.


Wishing your mom a speedy recovery 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

Paul33 said:


> So my mom tested positive today. Sister and niece went for their tests later this afternoon cause they live together. Stressful times.



Very worrying. Wishing her all the best for a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Paul33 said:


> So my mom tested positive today. Sister and niece went for their tests later this afternoon cause they live together. Stressful times.



Sorry bro. Hopefully you can start treating before symptoms progress.
Fingers crossed X

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

To all the anti - vaxxers - *smell* the roses - tomorrow the roses will still be here - you wont .
ARYANTO 2021

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Adephi

Loads of graphs in the link to make the story more clear. Bottom line, get the jab. It works.

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/state-of-affairs-july-26-2021

In the United States, cases continue to rise with a 170% increase in the past 14 days. Every state has significant case growth, but the surge continues to be driven largely by severe outbreaks in the South. Today, Arkansas is the leader (60 daily cases per 100,000) followed by Louisiana (52 per 100,000) and Florida (49 per 100,000).

Hospitalizations also continue to rise and we are up 58% in the past 14 days. Nevada takes the prize for most hospitalizations (30 per 100,000), followed by Missouri (27 per 100,000) and Florida (26 per 100,000).

Among the highest vaccinated states (Vermont, Massachusetts, Maine, Rhode Island), hospitalizations remain stagnant while cases rise. I’m hopeful that this trend will continue.

During the same time, CDC recorded 5,914 breakthrough cases where someone was hospitalized or died. CDC does not report all symptomatic breakthrough cases (_i.e. _non-hospitalized), so we need to look at the local level too. For example, in Los Angeles County, 0.13% of the vaccinated tested positive. In San Diego, case rates among vaccinated also continue to remain low while unvaccinated cases continue to increase. Vaccines seem to be holding up.

We’re starting to see the Delta leaders (UK, South Africa, Netherlands, etc.) come down from their peaks, which is fantastic news. Every epi curve comes down, even with Delta.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Loads of graphs in the link to make the story more clear. Bottom line, get the jab. It works.
> 
> https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/state-of-affairs-july-26-2021
> 
> In the United States, cases continue to rise with a 170% increase in the past 14 days. Every state has significant case growth, but the surge continues to be driven largely by severe outbreaks in the South. Today, Arkansas is the leader (60 daily cases per 100,000) followed by Louisiana (52 per 100,000) and Florida (49 per 100,000).
> 
> Hospitalizations also continue to rise and we are up 58% in the past 14 days. Nevada takes the prize for most hospitalizations (30 per 100,000), followed by Missouri (27 per 100,000) and Florida (26 per 100,000).
> 
> Among the highest vaccinated states (Vermont, Massachusetts, Maine, Rhode Island), hospitalizations remain stagnant while cases rise. I’m hopeful that this trend will continue.
> 
> During the same time, CDC recorded 5,914 breakthrough cases where someone was hospitalized or died. CDC does not report all symptomatic breakthrough cases (_i.e. _non-hospitalized), so we need to look at the local level too. For example, in Los Angeles County, 0.13% of the vaccinated tested positive. In San Diego, case rates among vaccinated also continue to remain low while unvaccinated cases continue to increase. Vaccines seem to be holding up.
> 
> We’re starting to see the Delta leaders (UK, South Africa, Netherlands, etc.) come down from their peaks, which is fantastic news. Every epi curve comes down, even with Delta.


Sorry for being inquisitive - there was rumors about a Latin/South American variant ,worse than Delta ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## fbb1964

ARYANTO said:


> Sorry for being inquisitive - there was rumors about a Latin/South American variant ,worse than Delta ?


Interesting question mate. Got me inquisitive too. Looks like there's two called "Delta Plus" and "Lambda". This is what I found from a few days ago. 

https://lens.monash.edu/@coronaviru...l-you-need-to-know-about-the-emerging-strains

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

fbb1964 said:


> Interesting question mate. Got me inquisitive too. Looks like there's two called "Delta Plus" and "Lambda". This is what I found from a few days ago.
> 
> https://lens.monash.edu/@coronaviru...l-you-need-to-know-about-the-emerging-strains


The World Health Organisation is correct in stating that “it will never go away”. This said, we have to devise ways to coexist with this new infectious agent, just like we coexist with many other known infectious agents.
If enough people read this ... we will never be able to ''win'' ,is enough cannon fodder to hype the infection into ''FXK THIS'' I want my life back - injections don't/won't help ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> So my mom tested positive today. Sister and niece went for their tests later this afternoon cause they live together. Stressful times.



Wishing her a speedy recovery @Paul33. It must be very worrying for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> Wishing her a speedy recovery @Paul33. It must be very worrying for you.


Thanks @Hooked

it’s really really worrying

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## SAVaper

Paul33 said:


> So my mom tested positive today. Sister and niece went for their tests later this afternoon cause they live together. Stressful times.


Sorry to hear that. Wishing them well 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> So my mom tested positive today. Sister and niece went for their tests later this afternoon cause they live together. Stressful times.


Sister and niece are negative!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Stranger

@Paul33 

All the very best mate, let's hope it is the mild version and does not affect her too badly. Strongs boet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

@CJB85 will organize a group buy for this one!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> @Paul33
> 
> All the very best mate, let's hope it is the mild version and does not affect her too badly. Strongs boet.


Thanks @Stranger 

so far she’s good but still keeping a watch on her (from a distance of course)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru

A very interesting article (and website) to read…

https://www.historyofvaccines.org/index.php/content/articles/history-anti-vaccination-movements
*
Extracts:*

*History of Anti-vaccination Movements*




This French caricature from around 1800 shows that fear of vaccination quickly produced reactions among artists.
_The Historical Medical Library of The College of Physicians of Philadelphia_

*A poisonous tree as metaphor for the effects of smallpox vaccination as seen by anti-vaccinationists in the early 1900s.* 





*Instructions from the (British) Anti-Vaccination League on how to avoid smallpox vaccination mandates, 1913* 





Health and medical scholars have described vaccination as one of the top ten achievements of public health in the 20th century.[1] Yet, opposition to vaccination has existed as long as vaccination itself[2] (indeed, the pre-vaccination practice of variolation came under criticism as well: see our timeline for details). Critics of vaccination have taken a variety of positions, including opposition to the smallpox vaccine in England and the United States in the mid to late 1800s, and the resulting anti-vaccination leagues; as well as more recent vaccination controversies such as those surrounding the safety and efficacy of the diphtheria, tetanus, and pertussis (DTP) immunization, the measles, mumps, and rubella (MMR) vaccine, and the use of a mercury-containing preservative called thimerosal.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Dr Phophi Ramathuba, Healthcare MEC for Limpopo visited our district today, SWAMBO took her for a tour of their hospital. It's very "PR" but Phophi really does try to help where she can.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

Another one of the "kids" I was talking about has tested positive, but like the first one, he has only lost taste/smell.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

I see the numbers have jumped back up today!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The western cape

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> The western cape
> View attachment 235884



Yip. Western Cape has a big jump. And KZN still hovering just below 2000.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> The western cape
> View attachment 235884



Aaaand the party is back on 
There was never any doubt was there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Yip. Western Cape has a big jump. And KZN still hovering just below 2000.


Yup. Not a race we want to be part of but it’s climbing here in KZN.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Paul33 said:


> Yup. Not a race we want to be part of but it’s climbing here in KZN.



https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...-arrested-looters-test-positive-for-covid-19/

The next week or so should see some wild numbers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH

Oh no. Any believer who ignores medical science is missing a huge aspect of mot belief systems.

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...ine-says-prayer-provides-more-protection.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DavyH said:


> Oh no. Any believer who ignores medical science is missing a huge aspect of mot belief systems.
> 
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...ine-says-prayer-provides-more-protection.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

DavyH said:


> Oh no. Any believer who ignores medical science is missing a huge aspect of mot belief systems.
> 
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...ine-says-prayer-provides-more-protection.html


The first cluster identified in Bloem was last year mid March. It started with a church conference that was attended by a few foreigners who carried the virus. No further comments...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex

Please pay attention to the paragraph in bold. 

*ECIGSSA Forum Posting Rules*

*Ours and your Home*

We consider this forum to be part of our home and we like to think we are all part of one big family. We may not always agree with each other but the benefits and fun far outweigh the odd rumble in the jungle which is bound to happen from time to time. Please just remember that the Admin & Mod Team give of their time and efforts freely and their sole aim is to keep the forums a place we all want to be and to promote Vaping!

*Posting Rules*

Attempt to keep posts instructive, the more data you give, the better members can offer assistance. An educational post will also help other individuals searching for comparable data. Try to give as much detail as you can. While we aren't excessively troubled with answers to posts, make an effort not to simply post one word responses to boost your post number. It's annoying to other forum members and a waste of your own time!!

Try to keep on topic. If you find that something sparks your memory on a different subject and you need to get it out, post a new topic so that conversation can flow freely on the original topic. Avoid hi-jacking a thread.

Personal insults, personal atacks, any methods of bullying and hate speech are not allowed and will have serious consequences. Do not use ECIGSSA to air personal grievances. Deal with those off the forum.

We are an open community and everybody is welcome here. You will be cautioned through either a PM (private message) or a Warning notice. This is totally up to the Mod or Admin that finds you being underhanded. An infraction could restrict your capacity to make new posts. An excess of infractions and you might be banned for some days or forever.

*The ECIGSSA Forum will not permit discrimination on the foundation of race, colour, nationality, age, conjugal status, sex, sexual preference, gender, gender expression, inability/disability, religion, tallness, weight, veteran status or status of employment/unemployment. Objections may be reported directly by utilising the report function on posts or via a direct PM to one of the members of the Admin & Mod Team.*

Keep it clean. Swearing and vulgar language is not welcome here.

ECIGSSA will not allow discussions on this forum of any kind of drugs or illicit substances. This includes weed, marijuana and similar substances or additives - as well as related vaping devices.

Don't post personal information. For example, full names, addresses, telephone numbers, private messages or emails. This is a normal practice for public forums and is for your own safety.

*Don't Spam*

I think we all know what is considered Spam. But here are a few examples:

posting the same post subject more than once on the forum
posting product promotion (punting) by vendors or retailers in any forum other than their own
an excessive number of member tags in a single post
advertising for non-vape related items/business and general nonsensical posts on obscure topics
Spam is not allowed anywhere on the forum. This includes normal posts, your profile, status updates and the shoutbox. Please obtain prior permission from the Admin & Mod team before linking to your non vape related business in your profile.

Don't Use the PM System to gather deals or publicise bargains whether you are a Vendor or Regular Member. You may not utilise the PM framework to stigmatise, criticise, or defame this site or any others. Any member of ECIGSSA discovered to do this will be banned instantly.

We cherish banters! Banter about consciously. Don't egg things on to get a response. If somebody is clearly not taking the snare, quieten down and proceed onward. Nobody needs to get into battles and they profit nobody.

Trolls will not be tolerated very long.

The ECIGSSA Admin & Mod Team won't get involved in debates between merchants for instances that did not happen on this forum. The Admin & Mod team is also not obliged to aid members in private sales/swaps. ECIGSSA is not obligated for any agreement you enter into with any party or seller on this site.

In the event that you are getting data from any source discovered on the web that is not your imaginative substance, you should give credit where it is expected and a connection back if conceivable to the source of data.

Please stick to one account. Assuming that you are locked out of your old account and need to sign up with another account, inform an administrator so they can combine your two accounts. Individuals with more than one account per IP may be liable to a ban. This is waived in occurrences where there is more than one individual from a solitary family unit utilising our forum. For example, a spouse, next of kin, flat mates, and so forth...

*Profiles & Signatures*

Please keep it clean. Don't promote a vaping/non-vaping business or URL unless you have the permission from the Admin & Mod Team to do so. This applies to your profile info, avatar image and your posts on the forum. It would be ideal if you keep your signatures basic. Connections to vaping or non-vaping sites may be removed without explanation. Members may not connect to a seller’s site in their signature.

Other than the number of days stinky clean banners etc no graphics are allowed in signatures.

Please note that smoking counter banners cannot have any branding of or reference to any company on them. Only vanilla smoking counter banners are allowed.

*Respect the Administrators and Moderators*

They are here to keep the forum running smoothly. At times, they can be inundated with a considerable amount of private messages and issues that need to be moderated. Every member of the Admin & Mod Team will try their hardest to get to you, please try to remain patient.

Don't irritate or purposefully pester the members of the Admin & Mod team.

If you do not agree with a decision an Admin or Mod Member has made, it must be discussed privately. Argumentative posts about an Admin or Mods decision based on the ToS of this website will be deleted without notice.

Don't be a backseat modder. We have more than enough people in charge here. Please do not act like an armchair admin. If you see something you feel is against the rules, report the post/thread and let us handle it. Gentle reminders of the rules are fine, but don't be confrontational.

ECIGSSA reserves the right to edit, modify, or remove any threads/posts hosted on the ECIGSSA Servers.

*PM's (Private Messages)*

It is not allowed to disclose the contents of or the participants to a PM at all, it is regarded as confidential between the participants. Unless of course the PM itself is against the rules (like punting) or one has permission from all participants to disclose. The Private Message is just that... Private between the participants.

*CBD*

CBD discussions are allowed but Dry Herb and THC are not. 

source: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-forum-posting-rules.t5319/

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Why was the thread moved?


----------



## Alex

It was moved to the correct Forum.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Adephi

So after a year and a half of this thread providing valuable information and a platform where constructive conversations was held. Where it was easy accessible in the front of the forum, you now decide it needs to grouped with the jokes thread?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Adephi said:


> So after a year and a half of this thread providing valuable information and a platform where constructive conversations was held. Where it was easy accessible in the front of the forum, you now decide it needs to grouped with the jokes thread?



It's in the OFF TOPIC forum. the place where anything not related to vaping is supposed to be. End of discussion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Man I thought the thread was closed/deleted or something

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Man I thought the thread was closed/deleted or something



Thanks @Alex for moving it to the right spot and not deleting it, almost had a small heart attack there for a moment...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

I’m opening this thread dedicated to COVID-19 issues: stats, pertinent health matters around the pandemic and to keep fellow forumites well informed.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/long-covid-among-breakthrough-cases

*Long COVID among breakthrough cases?*


Need another reason to mask up? People may get long COVID19 after a breakthrough infection.

While vaccines protect from severe disease, we know the vaccinated can still carry the virus (to some extent, we don’t know this number with Delta) and can, but rarely, display symptoms (_i.e._ breakthrough cases). The vaccine doesn’t seem to provide 100% “sterilizing immunity”. And this is normal. Many of our vaccines don’t provide this level of protection. For example, our measles vaccine protects us from disease, but we can still carry it if we come in contact with it. This is why a measles outbreak, like at Disneyland, can be very dangerous.

One of the pandemic mysteries is whether the vaccinated (and particularly breakthrough cases) can get long COVID19? Yesterday we got our first look.

The New England Journal of Medicine published a study of breakthrough cases among healthcare workers in Israel. Scientists tested 1,497 healthcare workers from December 19, 2020 to April 28, 2021 at the largest medical center in Israel. (Note this is before Delta).

Of the tested workers, 39 breakthrough cases were detected. All were traced back to unvaccinated index cases (either household members or patients). Among the breakthrough cases…


Average age was 42 years


The average time from the second vaccine dose to breakthrough case was 39 days (range: 11-102)


1 person was immunocompromised

What did the breakthrough infections look like?


67% were mild or asymptomatic. No breakthrough cases were hospitalized


The most common symptom was coughing (36%), followed by muscle pain (28%), loss of smell or taste (28%), and fever (21%)


31% had symptoms lasting more than 14 days


19% had symptoms lasting more than 6 weeks (_i.e._ long COVID). This included loss of smell, cough, fatigue, weakness, difficulty breathing, and/or muscle pain

Nine workers (23%) took more than 10 days off from work. One worker had not yet returned after 6 weeks.


*Bottom line:*

Breakthrough infections with Alpha were rare. However, 1 in 5 breakthrough cases reported long COVID19, regardless of severity of disease. We need a whole lot more data, but this is a really important first look in understanding the burden of breakthroughs.

We know that Delta is less forgiving than Alpha. If you’re not convinced already, it’s time to mask up.

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Hooked

Alex said:


> Please pay attention to the paragraph in bold.
> 
> *ECIGSSA Forum Posting Rules*
> 
> *Ours and your Home*
> 
> We consider this forum to be part of our home and we like to think we are all part of one big family. We may not always agree with each other but the benefits and fun far outweigh the odd rumble in the jungle which is bound to happen from time to time. Please just remember that the Admin & Mod Team give of their time and efforts freely and their sole aim is to keep the forums a place we all want to be and to promote Vaping!
> 
> *Posting Rules*
> 
> Attempt to keep posts instructive, the more data you give, the better members can offer assistance. An educational post will also help other individuals searching for comparable data. Try to give as much detail as you can. While we aren't excessively troubled with answers to posts, make an effort not to simply post one word responses to boost your post number. It's annoying to other forum members and a waste of your own time!!
> 
> Try to keep on topic. If you find that something sparks your memory on a different subject and you need to get it out, post a new topic so that conversation can flow freely on the original topic. Avoid hi-jacking a thread.
> 
> Personal insults, personal atacks, any methods of bullying and hate speech are not allowed and will have serious consequences. Do not use ECIGSSA to air personal grievances. Deal with those off the forum.
> 
> We are an open community and everybody is welcome here. You will be cautioned through either a PM (private message) or a Warning notice. This is totally up to the Mod or Admin that finds you being underhanded. An infraction could restrict your capacity to make new posts. An excess of infractions and you might be banned for some days or forever.
> 
> *The ECIGSSA Forum will not permit discrimination on the foundation of race, colour, nationality, age, conjugal status, sex, sexual preference, gender, gender expression, inability/disability, religion, tallness, weight, veteran status or status of employment/unemployment. Objections may be reported directly by utilising the report function on posts or via a direct PM to one of the members of the Admin & Mod Team.*
> 
> Keep it clean. Swearing and vulgar language is not welcome here.
> 
> ECIGSSA will not allow discussions on this forum of any kind of drugs or illicit substances. This includes weed, marijuana and similar substances or additives - as well as related vaping devices.
> 
> Don't post personal information. For example, full names, addresses, telephone numbers, private messages or emails. This is a normal practice for public forums and is for your own safety.
> 
> *Don't Spam*
> 
> I think we all know what is considered Spam. But here are a few examples:
> 
> posting the same post subject more than once on the forum
> posting product promotion (punting) by vendors or retailers in any forum other than their own
> an excessive number of member tags in a single post
> advertising for non-vape related items/business and general nonsensical posts on obscure topics
> Spam is not allowed anywhere on the forum. This includes normal posts, your profile, status updates and the shoutbox. Please obtain prior permission from the Admin & Mod team before linking to your non vape related business in your profile.
> 
> Don't Use the PM System to gather deals or publicise bargains whether you are a Vendor or Regular Member. You may not utilise the PM framework to stigmatise, criticise, or defame this site or any others. Any member of ECIGSSA discovered to do this will be banned instantly.
> 
> We cherish banters! Banter about consciously. Don't egg things on to get a response. If somebody is clearly not taking the snare, quieten down and proceed onward. Nobody needs to get into battles and they profit nobody.
> 
> Trolls will not be tolerated very long.
> 
> The ECIGSSA Admin & Mod Team won't get involved in debates between merchants for instances that did not happen on this forum. The Admin & Mod team is also not obliged to aid members in private sales/swaps. ECIGSSA is not obligated for any agreement you enter into with any party or seller on this site.
> 
> In the event that you are getting data from any source discovered on the web that is not your imaginative substance, you should give credit where it is expected and a connection back if conceivable to the source of data.
> 
> Please stick to one account. Assuming that you are locked out of your old account and need to sign up with another account, inform an administrator so they can combine your two accounts. Individuals with more than one account per IP may be liable to a ban. This is waived in occurrences where there is more than one individual from a solitary family unit utilising our forum. For example, a spouse, next of kin, flat mates, and so forth...
> 
> *Profiles & Signatures*
> 
> Please keep it clean. Don't promote a vaping/non-vaping business or URL unless you have the permission from the Admin & Mod Team to do so. This applies to your profile info, avatar image and your posts on the forum. It would be ideal if you keep your signatures basic. Connections to vaping or non-vaping sites may be removed without explanation. Members may not connect to a seller’s site in their signature.
> 
> Other than the number of days stinky clean banners etc no graphics are allowed in signatures.
> 
> Please note that smoking counter banners cannot have any branding of or reference to any company on them. Only vanilla smoking counter banners are allowed.
> 
> *Respect the Administrators and Moderators*
> 
> They are here to keep the forum running smoothly. At times, they can be inundated with a considerable amount of private messages and issues that need to be moderated. Every member of the Admin & Mod Team will try their hardest to get to you, please try to remain patient.
> 
> Don't irritate or purposefully pester the members of the Admin & Mod team.
> 
> If you do not agree with a decision an Admin or Mod Member has made, it must be discussed privately. Argumentative posts about an Admin or Mods decision based on the ToS of this website will be deleted without notice.
> 
> Don't be a backseat modder. We have more than enough people in charge here. Please do not act like an armchair admin. If you see something you feel is against the rules, report the post/thread and let us handle it. Gentle reminders of the rules are fine, but don't be confrontational.
> 
> ECIGSSA reserves the right to edit, modify, or remove any threads/posts hosted on the ECIGSSA Servers.
> 
> *PM's (Private Messages)*
> 
> It is not allowed to disclose the contents of or the participants to a PM at all, it is regarded as confidential between the participants. Unless of course the PM itself is against the rules (like punting) or one has permission from all participants to disclose. The Private Message is just that... Private between the participants.
> 
> *CBD*
> 
> CBD discussions are allowed but Dry Herb and THC are not.
> 
> source: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-forum-posting-rules.t5319/



@Alex I'm a bit confused and wondering why you've posted this in Lockdown Diaries?


----------



## Hooked

*From today, refusing a vaccine will be treated similar to smoking, says Discovery Life*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/d...charges-those-who-refuse-vaccines-more-2021-7
29 July 2021

From 29 July, Discovery Life is treating refusal to be vaccinated similarly to smoking: as an extra risk factor for early death.
New customers who have been vaccinated will receive extra payback benefits for a year.
People who want life insurance but refuse to get the Covid-19 vaccine will be charged more.
_[@Grand Guru, I'm not sure now whether to post this here or in your new Covid thread?]_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> @Alex I'm a bit confused and wondering why you've posted this in Lockdown Diaries?



It may have been to ward off reaction to my posting an article.

I think it should go without saying that I did not do so in order to stir the pot. I have more than enough issues to deal with in daily life.

If I crossed a line, I apologise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> @Alex I'm a bit confused and wondering why you've posted this in Lockdown Diaries?



Some people are sensitive readers and doesn't like the fact that we don't fall in line with their conspiracy theories. So in stead of dealing with individuals they use their admin powers to punish the whole forum by moving this thread to the back.

A lot of us have shared countless amount of valuable information regarding the pandemic in a thread that was easily accessible in the front of the forum. And we feel very strongly that we need to continue to do so.

So yes, we just moved to a new post.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DavyH said:


> It may have been to ward off reaction to my posting an article.
> 
> I think it should go without saying that I did not do so in order to stir the pot. I have more than enough issues to deal with in daily life.
> 
> If I crossed a line, I apologise.



You shared a news article bud, you did not hold a gun to someone head and made them read and agree with it. Honestly, the response is absurd, no need to apologize for any rational reason.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

DavyH said:


> It may have been to ward off reaction to my posting an article.
> 
> I think it should go without saying that I did not do so in order to stir the pot. I have more than enough issues to deal with in daily life.
> 
> If I crossed a line, I apologise.



Oh OK, I missed that. [And I'm allowed this reply, because it's more than one word ]

EDIT: But now my curiosity is getting the better of me. If you still have the link to the artice which has caused Admin to throw their toys out of the cot, could you PM me please?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> Oh OK, I missed that. [And I'm allowed this reply, because it's more than one word ]
> 
> EDIT: But now my curiosity is getting the better of me. If you still have the link to the artice which has caused Admin to throw their toys out of the cot, could you PM me please?



It's still up there, the one you agreed with earlier. I guess it could be seen as a criticism of religious views.


----------



## Grand Guru

DavyH said:


> It may have been to ward off reaction to my posting an article.
> 
> I think it should go without saying that I did not do so in order to stir the pot. I have more than enough issues to deal with in daily life.
> 
> If I crossed a line, I apologise.


Just head there and confess your sins 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/apology.t72517/page-2

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

OK let's move ''Happy birthday tread'' here too - it's got nothing to do with vaping.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Oh and my '' More News '' too - then everything is where it should be and less important.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

FINALLY GOT MY MICROCHIP INSTALLED!!!!!

Usually dischem finds a way to annoy me, in this case they didn't! Hail my new Pfizer overlords.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> FINALLY GOT MY MICROCHIP INSTALLED!!!!!
> 
> Usually dischem finds a way to annoy me, in this case they didn't! Hail my new Pfizer overlords.


Had my share of Dischem annoyance today. Tried to order meds through their app. 

I hope they know how to do jabs because they have now clue how their own app works. The one I spoke to didn't even know they have an app.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Fellow forumites. I opened a new thread for us after the admins decided to move this thread to the back. I'm going to lock this thread and we can all post our updates, info etc. here

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/covid-19-matters.t73366/

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DavyH

I shall miss this thread and all 282 pages of hopes, fears, laughs and tears.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Had my share of Dischem annoyance today. Tried to order meds through their app.
> 
> I hope they know how to do jabs because they have now clue how their own app works. The one I spoke to didn't even know they have an app.



I hate dischem usually, like with a passion, I actively avoid them at any cost. From the people who bumble their way through the store, to the staff never knowing wtf is going on, I was lucky I got the same nurse as my dad dide, and the guy was like a magician, light and direct finger work, I almost thought I didn't get a vaccine it was so soft...I only know that I did get one, because right now my immune system is already mounting a response, and I don't like it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

DavyH said:


> It's still up there, the one you agreed with earlier. I guess it could be seen as a criticism of religious views.



Oh that one!? So??? If someone doesn't like it or agree with it, that's fine. We're all entitled to our opinions - or so I thought.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

DavyH said:


> I shall miss this thread and all 282 pages of hopes, fears, laughs and tears.



I agree. It goes back all the way to the very beginning - it's history in itself.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> I’m opening this thread dedicated to COVID-19 issues: stats, pertinent health matters around the pandemic and to keep fellow forumites well informed.



I like the ambiguity in the title - "matters" can be either a noun or a verb. Well done!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

This changes everything…. It’s far, very far from being over.

*CDC shares 'pivotal discovery' on Covid-19 breakthrough infections that led to new mask guidance*

https://www.cnn.com/2021/07/30/health/breakthrough-infection-masks-cdc-provincetown-study/index.html

This is the source document

https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7031e2.htm


*Summary*
What is already known about this topic?

Variants of SARS-CoV-2 continue to emerge. The B.1.617.2 (Delta) variant is highly transmissible.

What is added by this report?

In July 2021, following multiple large public events in a Barnstable County, Massachusetts, town, 469 COVID-19 cases were identified among Massachusetts residents who had traveled to the town during July 3–17; 346 (74%) occurred in fully vaccinated persons. Testing identified the Delta variant in 90% of specimens from 133 patients. Cycle threshold values were similar among specimens from patients who were fully vaccinated and those who were not.

What are the implications for public health practice?

Jurisdictions might consider expanded prevention strategies, including universal masking in indoor public settings, particularly for large public gatherings that include travelers from many areas with differing levels of SARS-CoV-2 transmission.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> This changes everything…. It’s far, very far from being over.
> 
> *CDC shares 'pivotal discovery' on Covid-19 breakthrough infections that led to new mask guidance*
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/07/30/health/breakthrough-infection-masks-cdc-provincetown-study/index.html
> 
> This is the source document
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7031e2.htm
> 
> 
> *Summary*
> What is already known about this topic?
> 
> Variants of SARS-CoV-2 continue to emerge. The B.1.617.2 (Delta) variant is highly transmissible.
> 
> What is added by this report?
> 
> In July 2021, following multiple large public events in a Barnstable County, Massachusetts, town, 469 COVID-19 cases were identified among Massachusetts residents who had traveled to the town during July 3–17; 346 (74%) occurred in fully vaccinated persons. Testing identified the Delta variant in 90% of specimens from 133 patients. Cycle threshold values were similar among specimens from patients who were fully vaccinated and those who were not.
> 
> What are the implications for public health practice?
> 
> Jurisdictions might consider expanded prevention strategies, including universal masking in indoor public settings, particularly for large public gatherings that include travelers from many areas with differing levels of SARS-CoV-2 transmission.



Some more info on the subject. And some strong words in the article.

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/be-angry-but-do-it-with-a-mask-on

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Raindance

WHO MOVED MY CHEESE!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DavyH

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 236011



This is interesting. I would hazard a guess that it’s because men are less likely to test or go to the doctor unless really sick (yes, ladies, we’re not all that bright). It would be interesting to see how death rates male/female compare against this table - if my guess is right, male death rates would be proportionately higher.

Thoughts or observations, @Grand Guru?


----------



## Grand Guru

DavyH said:


> This is interesting. I would hazard a guess that it’s because men are less likely to test or go to the doctor unless really sick (yes, ladies, we’re not all that bright). It would be interesting to see how death rates male/female compare against this table - if my guess is right, male death rates would be proportionately higher.
> 
> Thoughts or observations, @Grand Guru?


Your observation is spot on about testing. I need to check the stats about deaths though!


----------



## vicTor

why, isn't there lockdown diaries ?


----------



## Silver

@Grand Guru and @Adephi or anyone else on the forum

where can I find a reliable new case chart for Gauteng province ?
I want to see how many new cases we have currently and whether we have declined to where we were before the 3rd wave started.

can anyone help out?


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> @Grand Guru and @Adephi or anyone else on the forum
> 
> where can I find a reliable new case chart for Gauteng province ?
> I want to see how many new cases we have currently and whether we have declined to where we were before the 3rd wave started.
> 
> can anyone help out?





I hope it’s helps. You can check the nicd website for more info

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Grand Guru 
That is helpful but I’m looking for this type of chart but just for Gauteng


----------



## Silver

What I’m trying to figure out is whether we can come out of our home yet  and start behaving more like we were before the third wave picked up


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 236019
> 
> I hope it’s helps. You can check the nicd website for more info



or if you know if that chat can be found for earlier periods?

What does % positive tests tell us? Does it give a better measure than new cases?


----------



## SAVaper

Grand Guru said:


> This changes everything…. It’s far, very far from being over.
> 
> *CDC shares 'pivotal discovery' on Covid-19 breakthrough infections that led to new mask guidance*
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/07/30/health/breakthrough-infection-masks-cdc-provincetown-study/index.html
> 
> This is the source document
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7031e2.htm
> 
> 
> *Summary*
> What is already known about this topic?
> 
> Variants of SARS-CoV-2 continue to emerge. The B.1.617.2 (Delta) variant is highly transmissible.
> 
> What is added by this report?
> 
> In July 2021, following multiple large public events in a Barnstable County, Massachusetts, town, 469 COVID-19 cases were identified among Massachusetts residents who had traveled to the town during July 3–17; 346 (74%) occurred in fully vaccinated persons. Testing identified the Delta variant in 90% of specimens from 133 patients. Cycle threshold values were similar among specimens from patients who were fully vaccinated and those who were not.
> 
> What are the implications for public health practice?
> 
> Jurisdictions might consider expanded prevention strategies, including universal masking in indoor public settings, particularly for large public gatherings that include travelers from many areas with differing levels of SARS-CoV-2 transmission.


Interesting 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> or if you know if that chat can be found for earlier periods?
> 
> What does % positive tests tell us? Does it give a better measure than new cases?


If you check the trail of stats I’m posting, you’ll notice a decline in the number of new cases in Gauteng by more than 50% in the last 2 weeks. This being said, the number is still relatively high i.e I’d avoid restaurants and closed spaces….

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 236011



This is very interesting. I wonder why females across all age groups are higher than males?


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I only get these ever second day or so, please note that it Stats as on the 29th, not yesterday the 30th.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> This is very interesting. I wonder why females across all age groups are higher than males?


Men use healthcare services less than women in general.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> If you check the trail of stats I’m posting, you’ll notice a decline in the number of new cases in Gauteng by more than 50% in the last 2 weeks. This being said, the number is still relatively high i.e I’d avoid restaurants and closed spaces….



thanks very much 
Appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Silver said:


> thanks very much
> Appreciate it


"While the third wave of SARS-CoV2 infections has peaked in Gauteng, the test positivity rate remains higher than the peak of the second wave, according to the provincial statistics." 

This was a week a go, so it's more or less hovering at or just under the peak of wave two, so _personally_ I would still take strong precautions. 

This article is fairly old, but by deduction they figured out when one woman infected another, and it was literally walking passed each other for a brief moment.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-06...age-worrying-nsw-health-authorities/100231832

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Hooked said:


> This is very interesting. I wonder why females across all age groups are higher than males?



Women usually have a lot more to say to each other than men do

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Hi guys

I have moved this original thread back into the general forums.
Have moved it into the "Health Matters" subforum

We discussed this amongst our team of Admins & Mods and we felt that while it is technically "Off topic" in the sense that it's not directly vaping related, it is certainly an important Health Matter. Also, since this thread has been in the general forums for this long, let it stay where it has been.

Have also moved the posts from the new COVID 19 thread (that was created yesterday by @Grand Guru ) into this original thread. It sometimes takes a few minutes for the threads and posts to be displayed correctly.

@Grand Guru, feel free to adjust the title of this thread since you were the original thread creator.

Just want to ask you all to be mindful of what content you post. Anything that may be viewed as sensitive or offensive may be removed. I don't think it is anyone's intention to come here and be offended by what others post or post anything offensive so please just try be mindful of that going forward.

All the best and have a good weekend...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Thank you @Silver. This is awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Silver

Found that chart I was looking for
I did see something like this a while ago, but couldnt remember

This is *new cases for Gauteng*:




So *GAUTENG *is sitting on about 3,600 new cases currently. This chart goes to 29 July 2021.
When it gets below 1,000 (where it was before the 3rd wave started in early May) then I will probably feel more comfortable.

Website is here:
https://www.covid19sa.org/provincial-breakdown

I downloaded the data and made a zoomed in chart of the 3rd wave :

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Getting your Covid-19 vaccine is a duty not a right
Dr Daniel Israel
#GGPC
#VoicesThatCare
#VaxWithUs

The drop in cases of new COVID-19 infection in the community in the past week is like the loosening of a noose around the necks of my colleagues and myself, and though we’re still diagnosing new cases daily, fear of a further exponential increase has abated.

As we start to sigh the first breaths of relief, our imagination has started to venture into the prospect of a fourth wave, which as professionals, perhaps we wouldn’t mentally survive.

During this week, when my mind has wandered into these overwhelming thoughts, I’m instantly reassured that we now have a vaccine for COVID-19. It’s our golden armour in this disastrous pandemic, and the single most effective tool we have to get our lives back to normal.

Yet, I’m intrigued by the number of people I still consult on a daily basis who are truly undecided as to whether or not they will be enrolling for a COVID-19 vaccine. Some cite well thought-out arguments that deter them from enrolling for vaccination. Others have, in fact, enrolled, but an emotional barrier with fear at its foundation prevents them from taking the next step.

To date, there has been no scientifically robust data that has called to question any of the readily available vaccines. When I’m posed a question like, “Is it worth the risk of having a COVID-19 vaccine if it can cause blood clots or infertility?”, my logical reply is almost always with the counter question, “Have you considered the risks of COVID-19 pneumonia or being a conduit for COVID-19 pneumonia in someone else? Have you weighed those risks against that vaccine risk that concerns you?” Life is fraught with daily risks, and we navigate the best balance of these risks in our daily routines. For example, we wouldn’t accept the risk of going without food against the risk of crossing a busy road to collect the food, even though both risks are real. The same logic should be employed here.

Six months into worldwide vaccine deployment, just less than four billion doses have been given. This sample size certainly allows us to quantify risks. One in 100 000 Johnson & Johnson and AstraZeneca recipients developed a clotting disorder called thrombocytic thrombocytopaenia. The occurrence of myocarditis (inflammation of the heart) in Pfizer patients has been pitched at about one in a million. These numbers are statistically so insignificant, it’s almost more responsible not to mention them at all in my opinion. The risk of complications of the anxiety caused by their discussion alone may be higher than the original risks themselves.

So, why are we still struggling to convince a significant proportion of the larger community to get the jab? German psychologist Professor Cornelia Betsch proposed five c’s as factors that deeply affect vaccine uptake. All of these are important here.

Confidence: trust in the vaccine’s efficacy and safety, and confidence in the people rolling them out. We are making great strides here, particularly with community and religious organisations now opening vaccine centres. We need to produce more paper reading material about vaccine safety in different languages, and rely less on digital education only.

Complacency: whether the disease is considered a serious risk. The third wave and its devastation has shifted most minds here. We need to focus on the appreciation that healthy young people can become significantly unwell too.

Calculation: weighing up the costs and benefits. We need to encourage those reluctant to be vaccinated to do this exercise themselves. The risks of COVID-19 complications are big. The risks of vaccines are, at most, little.

Constraints: availability and ease. Justifiable or not, we have failed here. However, South Africa can be proud of its catch-up and current stock availability.

Collective responsibility: the willingness to protect others from infection through one’s own vaccination. I will focus the rest of the article on this responsibility.

COVID-19 has taught us the paramount lesson that we are responsible for one another. This spans from the responsibility of informing contacts if you test positive, to the responsibility of supporting infected individuals with medication to prevent them from infecting others, to the responsibility of emotional support for bereaved families, to now, the biggest responsibility of getting vaccinated. This is your greatest moment of responsibility to others in COVID-19, even if you believe you are taking on “vaccine risk”.

It’s so clear to me that the only way out of this pandemic is for us to stop framing our COVID-19 lives as individuals, and embrace the responsibility of being a member of a community. We need to take up our duty to protect others. Getting vaccinated to protect others shouldn’t be seen as a mere act of altruism. In fact, it’s the only way we will rebuild our communal life and develop population immunity. Ironically, it’s this focus on others will that will enable us as individuals to resume our own social interactions and a normal lifestyle. The true test of COVID-19 is seeing beyond one’s own immediate protection.

If you are in still in doubt as to whether or not to get vaccinated, you aren’t alone. You have every right to ask questions. But COVID-19 vaccinations aren’t about rights. They are foremost about a deep responsibility and personal duty to society as a whole. No formidable soldier has stood at the frontlines of a battleground worrying about his rights. You have a responsibility to go out there now and fulfil your duty. Otherwise, you may want to consider “staying home and saving lives” for the rest of your life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

First jab done this morning though Discovery. Very efficient. In and out in 45 mins.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So the restaurant industry keeps complaining about restrictions and money and job losses. Now I had been to few few restaurants before this 3rd wave and now after restrictions have been lifted.
Not one had taken my temperature when entering.
Not one had any social distancing between tables, all were full of people on tables next to each other with diners not wearing masks.
Not at one of them the tables were sanitized before next diners sat down.
Now with the cold, almost all of them had doors and windows closed with heaters on.

These are breeding grounds for infections and they should be closed again as they seem to not care.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Stranger

I had the opposite at Fahrenheit in Alberton. Only allowed in with masks, each staff member kept masks on the entire time. Temp was taken and wrote down. Table was sanitized in front of us before we were seated. Knifes and forks came wrapped in serviettes. Table distancing was observed, we were asked if we wanted to open our own wine, screw cap so no biggie.

All around it was a good night out and we were very happy with the service and Covid protocols.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The second Shot done and dusted!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Stranger

Way to go Rob, now go register for your Lamda variant booster and your thrice yearly preventative shots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Stranger said:


> Way to go Rob, now go register for your Lamda variant booster and your thrice yearly preventative shots.



After the week I had I will take them without hesitancy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Stranger said:


> Way to go Rob, now go register for your Lamda variant booster and your thrice yearly preventative shots.


According to my FB sources, The microchip battery life was limited on the first batch you received… things have improved since then! No need for all those injections…. The microchip now feeds straight from the grey matter!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> After the week I had I will take them without hesitancy.


Been bad dude?


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Been bad dude?



Today is the first day that I'm feeling human. Been in bed for the last 3 days. You don't want to mess with this thing.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> Getting your Covid-19 vaccine is a duty not a right
> Dr Daniel Israel
> #GGPC
> #VoicesThatCare
> #VaxWithUs
> 
> The drop in cases of new COVID-19 infection in the community in the past week is like the loosening of a noose around the necks of my colleagues and myself, and though we’re still diagnosing new cases daily, fear of a further exponential increase has abated.
> 
> As we start to sigh the first breaths of relief, our imagination has started to venture into the prospect of a fourth wave, which as professionals, perhaps we wouldn’t mentally survive.
> 
> During this week, when my mind has wandered into these overwhelming thoughts, I’m instantly reassured that we now have a vaccine for COVID-19. It’s our golden armour in this disastrous pandemic, and the single most effective tool we have to get our lives back to normal.
> 
> Yet, I’m intrigued by the number of people I still consult on a daily basis who are truly undecided as to whether or not they will be enrolling for a COVID-19 vaccine. Some cite well thought-out arguments that deter them from enrolling for vaccination. Others have, in fact, enrolled, but an emotional barrier with fear at its foundation prevents them from taking the next step.
> 
> To date, there has been no scientifically robust data that has called to question any of the readily available vaccines. When I’m posed a question like, “Is it worth the risk of having a COVID-19 vaccine if it can cause blood clots or infertility?”, my logical reply is almost always with the counter question, “Have you considered the risks of COVID-19 pneumonia or being a conduit for COVID-19 pneumonia in someone else? Have you weighed those risks against that vaccine risk that concerns you?” Life is fraught with daily risks, and we navigate the best balance of these risks in our daily routines. For example, we wouldn’t accept the risk of going without food against the risk of crossing a busy road to collect the food, even though both risks are real. The same logic should be employed here.
> 
> Six months into worldwide vaccine deployment, just less than four billion doses have been given. This sample size certainly allows us to quantify risks. One in 100 000 Johnson & Johnson and AstraZeneca recipients developed a clotting disorder called thrombocytic thrombocytopaenia. The occurrence of myocarditis (inflammation of the heart) in Pfizer patients has been pitched at about one in a million. These numbers are statistically so insignificant, it’s almost more responsible not to mention them at all in my opinion. The risk of complications of the anxiety caused by their discussion alone may be higher than the original risks themselves.
> 
> So, why are we still struggling to convince a significant proportion of the larger community to get the jab? German psychologist Professor Cornelia Betsch proposed five c’s as factors that deeply affect vaccine uptake. All of these are important here.
> 
> Confidence: trust in the vaccine’s efficacy and safety, and confidence in the people rolling them out. We are making great strides here, particularly with community and religious organisations now opening vaccine centres. We need to produce more paper reading material about vaccine safety in different languages, and rely less on digital education only.
> 
> Complacency: whether the disease is considered a serious risk. The third wave and its devastation has shifted most minds here. We need to focus on the appreciation that healthy young people can become significantly unwell too.
> 
> Calculation: weighing up the costs and benefits. We need to encourage those reluctant to be vaccinated to do this exercise themselves. The risks of COVID-19 complications are big. The risks of vaccines are, at most, little.
> 
> Constraints: availability and ease. Justifiable or not, we have failed here. However, South Africa can be proud of its catch-up and current stock availability.
> 
> Collective responsibility: the willingness to protect others from infection through one’s own vaccination. I will focus the rest of the article on this responsibility.
> 
> COVID-19 has taught us the paramount lesson that we are responsible for one another. This spans from the responsibility of informing contacts if you test positive, to the responsibility of supporting infected individuals with medication to prevent them from infecting others, to the responsibility of emotional support for bereaved families, to now, the biggest responsibility of getting vaccinated. This is your greatest moment of responsibility to others in COVID-19, even if you believe you are taking on “vaccine risk”.
> 
> It’s so clear to me that the only way out of this pandemic is for us to stop framing our COVID-19 lives as individuals, and embrace the responsibility of being a member of a community. We need to take up our duty to protect others. Getting vaccinated to protect others shouldn’t be seen as a mere act of altruism. In fact, it’s the only way we will rebuild our communal life and develop population immunity. Ironically, it’s this focus on others will that will enable us as individuals to resume our own social interactions and a normal lifestyle. The true test of COVID-19 is seeing beyond one’s own immediate protection.
> 
> If you are in still in doubt as to whether or not to get vaccinated, you aren’t alone. You have every right to ask questions. But COVID-19 vaccinations aren’t about rights. They are foremost about a deep responsibility and personal duty to society as a whole. No formidable soldier has stood at the frontlines of a battleground worrying about his rights. You have a responsibility to go out there now and fulfil your duty. Otherwise, you may want to consider “staying home and saving lives” for the rest of your life.



Yipee doo! Ok, do not get me wrong but I have my doubts about all this righteous do your duty rigmarole.

So the vaccination does not stop you from getting Covid right? So you can still get the disease, although not as bad, and when infected still spread it.

So what is the purpose of all this get 5G and stop the spread propaganda? It will still spread as normal, the only beneficiaries will be the ones that got the jab and do not get as sick. So there is in fact no patriotic heroism award to be bestowed on the jabbed?

Or am I just off the rails as usual?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Raindance said:


> Yipee doo! Ok, do not get me wrong but I have my doubts about all this righteous do your duty rigmarole.
> 
> So the vaccination does not stop you from getting Covid right? So you can still get the disease, although not as bad, and when infected still spread it.
> 
> So what is the purpose of all this get 5G and stop the spread propaganda? It will still spread as normal, the only beneficiaries will be the ones that got the jab and do not get as sick. So there is in fact no patriotic heroism award to be bestowed on the jabbed?
> 
> Or am I just off the rails as usual?
> 
> Regards



You do get breakthrough infections. I'm one of them. And I can tell you now that if I didn't have the jab in May I would be in an ICU breathing through a tube right now.

But the infection rate and transmission rate is much lower among those that are vaccinated than those who are not.

Just today I read an article about the difference between the states in the US. Those with high vaccination rates got lower hospitalization rates. And that is seen in the UK too.

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/state-of-affairs-august-2-2021

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Raindance said:


> Yipee doo! Ok, do not get me wrong but I have my doubts about all this righteous do your duty rigmarole.
> 
> So the vaccination does not stop you from getting Covid right? So you can still get the disease, although not as bad, and when infected still spread it.
> 
> So what is the purpose of all this get 5G and stop the spread propaganda? It will still spread as normal, the only beneficiaries will be the ones that got the jab and do not get as sick. So there is in fact no patriotic heroism award to be bestowed on the jabbed?
> 
> Or am I just off the rails as usual?
> 
> Regards



As with any problem in life, you need to approach it from multiple directions, you have a way less chance of getting infected, and a much greatly reduced chance of dying, but also a reduced amount of reproduction inside of you to prevent mutations and spreading it. Which is why they have said that people should still use non-pharmaceutical prevention. It's all about risk reduction.

It's like being drunk and walking near traffic, you are more likely to walk in to the road, being sober isn't going to stop a car hitting you, but you're more likely to make informed choices and not walk in to the road.

While I personally think the patriotic slant is a little over blown, getting a vaccine does help you and the rest of humanity, but the catch 22 is that a majority of us will have to want to go this route. Or you know stay indoors and away from each other while waiting 50 years or so until it maybe mutates down in to something less harmful - but by then majority of people will have brain damage or permanent organ damage.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> You do get breakthrough infections. I'm one of them. And I can tell you now that if I didn't have the jab in May I would be in an ICU breathing through a tube right now.
> 
> But the infection rate and transmission rate is much lower among those that are vaccinated than those who are not.
> 
> Just today I read an article about the difference between the states in the US. Those with high vaccination rates got lower hospitalization rates. And that is seen in the UK too.
> 
> https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/state-of-affairs-august-2-2021
> 
> View attachment 236186


Thanks @Adephi, I see it in a different light now. Just had to ask.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fbb1964

Raindance said:


> Yipee doo! Ok, do not get me wrong but I have my doubts about all this righteous do your duty rigmarole.
> 
> So the vaccination does not stop you from getting Covid right? So you can still get the disease, although not as bad, and when infected still spread it.
> 
> So what is the purpose of all this get 5G and stop the spread propaganda? It will still spread as normal, the only beneficiaries will be the ones that got the jab and do not get as sick. So there is in fact no patriotic heroism award to be bestowed on the jabbed?
> 
> Or am I just off the rails as usual?
> 
> Regards


maybe this explains things a bit better? without official proof of having had the jabs the "unvaxxed" will have a really tough time in their daily life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

fbb1964 said:


> maybe this explains things a bit better? without official proof of having had the jabs the "unvaxxed" will have a really tough time in their daily life.




As stated in the video, vaccination requirements are absolutely nothing new, people have selective memories.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Take a few minutes to read this….


*CDC shares 'pivotal discovery' on Covid-19 breakthrough infections that led to new mask guidance*

This is the source document

https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7031e2.htm


*Summary*
What is already known about this topic?

Variants of SARS-CoV-2 continue to emerge. The B.1.617.2 (Delta) variant is highly transmissible.

What is added by this report?

In July 2021, following multiple large public events in a Barnstable County, Massachusetts, town, 469 COVID-19 cases were identified among Massachusetts residents who had traveled to the town during July 3–17; 346 (74%) occurred in fully vaccinated persons. Testing identified the Delta variant in 90% of specimens from 133 patients. Cycle threshold values were similar among specimens from patients who were fully vaccinated and those who were not.

What are the implications for public health practice?

Jurisdictions might consider expanded prevention strategies, including universal masking in indoor public settings, particularly for large public gatherings that include travelers from many areas with differing levels of SARS-CoV-2 transmission.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked

*Get vaccinated and Wimpy will give you a free filter coffee*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/free-wimpy-coffee-if-you-are-covid-19-vaccinated-2021-8
2 August 2021

Wimpy will now give you a free cup of coffee if you show proof of a Covid-19 vaccination.
You have to claim within 48 hours of getting the jab, and there are no substitutions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Germany eases SA travel ban – and fully vaccinated visitors can avoid quarantine*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/travel-to-germany-for-vaccinated-south-africans-2021-8
2 August 2021

"...Bringing an end to the seven-month ban, Germany’s reclassification allows certain South African travellers to enter the country. This applies to travellers who:


Have a current long-term residence permit from an EU or Schengen country, and their families.
Serve in an important role or have an urgent need to travel (including students and people immigrating to Germany to join their families).
Have been fully vaccinated against Covid-19, with doses approved by the European Medicines Agency (EMA).
Both vaccines currently in use in South Africa – BioNTech/Pfizer’s Comirnaty and Johnson & Johnson’s Janssen – are approved by the EMA. A period of at least 14 days must have elapsed since receiving the last vaccine dose to be eligible for travel to Germany.

And while there has been debate around South Africa’s vaccine certificate – and if it is recognised by European Union (EU) authorities using the Digital Green Certificate – Germany says it will accept physical cards as proof if they contain the following details:


The personal data of the vaccinated person (at least family name, first name and date of birth or Passport/ID-Card-no.)
Date of vaccination and number of vaccinations
Name of vaccine,
Name of disease vaccinated against,
Name and address of the person/institution responsible for administering the vaccine
Where no “qualified electronic signature or a qualified electronic seal” – like a QR code – is available, the use of a “stamp or a state symbol” will suffice.

Fully vaccinated travellers won’t be forced to endure a mandatory quarantine period.

Unvaccinated travellers, who need to provide a negative Covid-19 PCR test result within 72 hours of arriving in Germany, will be forced to quarantine for at least five days.

Proof of recovery – in the form of a positive PCR test result carried out at least 28 days, but no more than six months, previously – can also be used to exempt the traveller from quarantine."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Philippine president told unvaccinated people 'for all I care, you can die any time'*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/philippines-president-tells-vaccine-deniers-die-any-time-2021-7
2 August 2021

"The president of the Philippines said he doesn't care if people who deny the coronavirus vaccine die from the virus. Rodrigo Duterte told a national address on Wednesday: "For those who do not want it, well, for all I care, you can die anytime."

He also said he wants the police to restrict the movement of people who refuse coronavirus vaccines: "To those people who do not want to be vaccinated, I am telling you, don't go out of your house."

"If you go out of your house, I will tell the police to return you to your home. You will be escorted back to your house because you are a walking spreader."...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*Wuhan: Chinese city to test entire population after virus resurfaces*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-58066744
3 August 2021

"Authorities in the Chinese city of Wuhan will begin testing its entire population, after a handful of positive coronavirus cases were detected there.

Wuhan has recorded seven locally transmitted cases - the first local infections in more than a year.

The city of 11 million people shot into the spotlight after the coronavirus was first detected there in 2019.

China is currently seeing one of its biggest outbreaks in months, with 300 cases detected in 10 days.

Some 15 provinces across the country have been affected, which has led to the government rolling out mass testing measures and lockdown restrictions.

Authorities have attributed the spread of the virus to the highly contagious Delta variant and the domestic tourism season."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> *Wuhan: Chinese city to test entire population after virus resurfaces*
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-58066744
> 3 August 2021
> 
> "Authorities in the Chinese city of Wuhan will begin testing its entire population, after a handful of positive coronavirus cases were detected there.
> 
> Wuhan has recorded seven locally transmitted cases - the first local infections in more than a year.
> 
> The city of 11 million people shot into the spotlight after the coronavirus was first detected there in 2019.
> 
> China is currently seeing one of its biggest outbreaks in months, with 300 cases detected in 10 days.
> 
> Some 15 provinces across the country have been affected, which has led to the government rolling out mass testing measures and lockdown restrictions.
> 
> Authorities have attributed the spread of the virus to the highly contagious Delta variant and the domestic tourism season."

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*Medical aids cannot force members to get the Covid-19 vaccine*
https://www.iol.co.za/mercury/news/...-vaccine-a1a4d289-5669-4f2c-94aa-28724939744f
3 August 2021

"THE Board of Healthcare Funders (BHF), South Africa’s biggest medical member body, says existing health laws prohibit any medical aid scheme from forcing members to vaccinate.

The BHF comment follows an announcement by insurer Discovery Life, that from July 29, all new clients who take insurance policies would be asked if they had been vaccinated against Covid-19.

The BHF represents 5.5 million lives, from 38 of South Africa’s 78 medical schemes. Charlton Murove, BHF head of research, said medical aid schemes applied community ratings.

“Regardless of your health status or age, members pay the same amount. Whether you are 60 or 25, if you are in the same benefit package then you pay the same rate.”

“We expect that other life insurers will follow the same route to mitigate their risk.”

Responding to The Mercury query about whether Discovery Life would give its life insurance members a higher premium based on their refusal to vaccinate, Discovery Life chief executive Riaan van Reenen said not necessarily.

“New Discovery Life clients are eligible to receive the Vaccination Max Payback offer, up to their full first year’s premiums back, if they are vaccinated or commit to being vaccinated.

“New Discovery Life clients who don’t want to be vaccinated will get a fair risk rating based on their age and underlying health conditions, but will unfortunately miss out on the added benefits that our vaccinated Discovery Life clients will get,” said Van Reenen.

Responding to The Mercury, Discovery Health said there were no underwriting changes for its current or prospective medical aid members, adding that the benefit was available only to people applying for life insurance through Discovery Life from this point onwards.

He said they believe that policyholders who choose to vaccinate and reduce their risk of dying should benefit from their healthy choices, rather than pay for the relatively higher risk of policyholders who choose not to get vaccinated.

“The principle is similar to applying discounts to non-smokers and loadings to smokers – everyone ends up paying a fair premium,” said Van Reenen.

“Discovery Health members are reminded that their treatment for Covid-19 is fully covered, as a Prescribed Minimum Benefit, and their vaccine is also fully covered and paid for (not from their medical savings account).

Murove said life insurance laws were not the same: “They can ask for a medical exam and, based on that, then they can determine the premium that you are supposed to pay."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*SA cruises set sail from November – but not all ships agree on mandatory vaccines*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/d...-to-board-cruise-ships-in-south-africa-2021-7
2 August 2021


Cruise liners have been missing from South African waters for more than a year, despite Cape Town and Durban recently upgrading their terminals to entice passenger ships.
But at least two major cruise liners are expected to return to South Africa in November and December.
One says it will allow both vaccinated and unvaccinated passengers on board.
The other has a policy in place which allows only fully vaccinated passengers to cruise.
"... And before South African passengers board these cruises, they're urged to make themselves familiar with health and safety policies – including potential mandatory vaccination – which are still being developed.

Some cruise liners have already opted for a controversial two-class system – one for vaccinated passengers and the other for those unvaccinated – which limits interactions between those on board. Royal Caribbean's 4,275-passenger Freedom of the Seas is one such ship, which allows fully vaccinated passengers – identified by a wristband – to enjoy all facilities onboard, while unvaccinated passengers are barred from entering the sushi bar, casino, or spa, according to a Bloomberg report.

Other ships, like those operated by Norwegian Cruise Line, have a strict policy of only allowing fully vaccinated passengers – and staff – to be onboard.

"Whilst each cruise lines have different policies, at the moment most cruise lines, like Oceania Cruises and Holland America Line are planning to sail with fully vaccinated crews and passengers only, for now," said Davidson.

"These rules might also change later on. For instance, Norwegian Cruise Line has put in this rule until the 31 October 2021. It will however be extended or updated after that as the situation develops."

MSC Cruises will adopt a different approach when returning to South African seas, one which puts more emphasis on testing than on vaccines.

"In the short to medium term MSC Cruises is prepared for the hybrid situation of safely transporting vaccinated and unvaccinated guests with the support of our rigorous universal testing procedures and other measures under our industry leading protocol," said Volk...

All passengers boarding the MSC Musica in November "will still have to have antigen swab tests prior to embarkation." An extra layer of testing will apply to unvaccinated passengers, who will be required to undertake an RT-PCR COVID-19 test 72 hours before they arrive at the cruise terminal."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Fourth wave looms*
https://www.enca.com/news/covid-19-fourth-wave-looms
3 August 2021

"As government scrambles to step up its vaccination drive, a COVID-19 fourth wave could be on its way. Only three million South Africans are fully vaccinated.

The Health Department's Nicolas Crisp says that the timing of the first three waves could mean we are in for another in October and November.

National Institute of Communicable Disease's Prof Adrian Puren said: "We always have variants. I think it's the variants that are critical, in terms of transmissibility, pathogenicity, as well as immune evasion."

Professor Puren said surveillance of the progress of the virus is important.

_[And a fifth wave after the Dec./Jan. holiday season, me thinks.]_

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*KIDS, TEENS WON'T RECEIVE COVID VACCINATIONS ANYTIME SOON, SAYS HEALTH DEPT*
https://ewn.co.za/2021/08/03/kids-t...id-vaccinations-anytime-soon-says-health-dept
3 August 2021

"The national Health Department said that children and teenagers under 18 would not be receiving a COVID-19 vaccine anytime soon.

Deputy Director-General, Dr Nicholas Crisp, said that the priority right now was to reach the country's adult population.

Crisp said that children could, however, be eligible in the future.

“That's not to say that we won't find ourselves at some point down the line vaccinating children and it's not to say that children don't get the illness. In terms of getting the population coverage of vaccinations, the challenge and the immediate focus is older people and we’ll work our way down," he added.

More than three million people have now been fully vaccinated in this country."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Silver

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So the restaurant industry keeps complaining about restrictions and money and job losses. Now I had been to few few restaurants before this 3rd wave and now after restrictions have been lifted.
> Not one had taken my temperature when entering.
> Not one had any social distancing between tables, all were full of people on tables next to each other with diners not wearing masks.
> Not at one of them the tables were sanitized before next diners sat down.
> Now with the cold, almost all of them had doors and windows closed with heaters on.
> 
> These are breeding grounds for infections and they should be closed again as they seem to not care.



Sad for them thats why I haven't been to a restaurant in ages
I would only consider one if it was outside and tables spaced.
But that's just me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The second Shot done and dusted!
> View attachment 236159



Congrats @Rob Fisher !!


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Sad for them thats why I haven't been to a restaurant in ages
> I would only consider one if it was outside and tables spaced.
> But that's just me



Same here @Silver. I haven't sat inside a restaurant since the latter part of 2019, before COVID. Nor have I been to a mall since 2019.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Western Cape urged to ’stop stupid, dangerous Covid-19 testing strategy’ as infections soar*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/covid19/...ons-soar-d611ebed-5f35-4eee-85d9-a0b16a37dc42
3 August 2021

"Cape Town – With the Western Cape currently the Covid-19 epicentre in the country, Good party secretary-general Brett Herron, a member of the Western Cape legislature, wants the province to ’’stop this stupid, dangerous strategy of not testing people under the age of 45 who don’t present symptoms’’.

’’It doesn’t help us in containing this transmission. It sounds like Trump, the more people you test, the more positive cases you get, so you don’t test. We need to know how many people are infected in our province and the people who are infected need to know they are infected.’’

The Western Cape Health Department’s Mark van der Heever said last month: “Testing is to ensure we detect confirmed cases in the most vulnerable and to act quickly. If (we are) testing everyone, we will end up with backlogs and not get to protect those vulnerable groups.”

Health officials only test for Covid-19 in people in the province who are symptomatic and 45 years and older; all persons who are symptomatic with co-morbidities; all persons who are symptomatic and in need of hospitalisation, healthcare workers and people living in congregate settings.

Herron’s response to IOL on Tuesday over the fears of creating a testing bottleneck was: ’’So they can hide the positive rate by suppressing the number of tests, but they can’t deny the pressure and strain on hospitals.

’’I heard Dr Cloete, the head of Health, on Friday afternoon on the radio say, ’if you happen to be injured this weekend or have any trauma, there is no space in critical care for you’. For that reason alone, the numbers are not accurate.

’’If they are suppressing the numbers so they can keep the economy open, if their focus is solely on the economy, they are actually not helping the economy because more and more people are getting sick.’’

President Cyril Ramaphosa and acting Health Minister Mmamoloko Kubayi are considering enforcing stricter lockdown restrictions in the Western Cape, but Premier Alan Winde's view is that with the province approaching its peak of infections, restrictions need to strike the right balance, with the growing unemployment rate being a major concern..."

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> *Western Cape urged to ’stop stupid, dangerous Covid-19 testing strategy’ as infections soar*
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/covid19/...ons-soar-d611ebed-5f35-4eee-85d9-a0b16a37dc42
> 3 August 2021
> 
> "Cape Town – With the Western Cape currently the Covid-19 epicentre in the country, Good party secretary-general Brett Herron, a member of the Western Cape legislature, wants the province to ’’stop this stupid, dangerous strategy of not testing people under the age of 45 who don’t present symptoms’’.
> 
> ’’It doesn’t help us in containing this transmission. It sounds like Trump, the more people you test, the more positive cases you get, so you don’t test. We need to know how many people are infected in our province and the people who are infected need to know they are infected.’’
> 
> The Western Cape Health Department’s Mark van der Heever said last month: “Testing is to ensure we detect confirmed cases in the most vulnerable and to act quickly. If (we are) testing everyone, we will end up with backlogs and not get to protect those vulnerable groups.”
> 
> Health officials only test for Covid-19 in people in the province who are symptomatic and 45 years and older; all persons who are symptomatic with co-morbidities; all persons who are symptomatic and in need of hospitalisation, healthcare workers and people living in congregate settings.
> 
> Herron’s response to IOL on Tuesday over the fears of creating a testing bottleneck was: ’’So they can hide the positive rate by suppressing the number of tests, but they can’t deny the pressure and strain on hospitals.
> 
> ’’I heard Dr Cloete, the head of Health, on Friday afternoon on the radio say, ’if you happen to be injured this weekend or have any trauma, there is no space in critical care for you’. For that reason alone, the numbers are not accurate.
> 
> ’’If they are suppressing the numbers so they can keep the economy open, if their focus is solely on the economy, they are actually not helping the economy because more and more people are getting sick.’’
> 
> President Cyril Ramaphosa and acting Health Minister Mmamoloko Kubayi are considering enforcing stricter lockdown restrictions in the Western Cape, but Premier Alan Winde's view is that with the province approaching its peak of infections, restrictions need to strike the right balance, with the growing unemployment rate being a major concern..."



Knowledge is power
But it has to be balanced with cost

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

So I read more and more articles of people predicting we will probably wear masks in public spaces for the rest of our lives

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavyH

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So I read more and more articles of people predicting we will probably wear masks in public spaces for the rest of our lives



I can't see it happening. Have a look at the mask opposition in the USA - 'FREEDOM!!!!!!'.

As if being slightly uncomfortable is somehow worse than showing the slightest amount of concern for one's fellow human.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

No comment.

https://www.sowetanlive.co.za/news/...t-social-distance-to-half-a-metre-for-pupils/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

*https://theconversation.com/covid-19-herd-immunity-its-not-going-to-happen-so-what-next-165471

COVID-19 herd immunity. It’s not going to happen, so what next?*
*Extract*
The only sustainable solution is to learn to live with the virus.

This will require ensuring that we get the majority of individuals, especially adults, and particularly those at a higher risk of developing severe COVID-19 and dying, vaccinated as quickly as possible. In my view this could be achieved in South Africa with 20 million people vaccinated – not the 40 million target set by the government. But the 20 million would need to include 90% of people above the age of 60, and 90% of people above the age of 35 who have co-morbidities. 

If South Africa achieved this milestone, it could get back to a relatively normal lifestyle even with the virus continuing to circulate and causing the occasional outbreak. It would also ensure a threshold that guaranteed its healthcare systems weren’t going to be overwhelmed, and that people were not going to die in large numbers. 

We are simply going to have to become comfortable with the idea that SARS-CoV-2 is going to be like one of the numerous other viruses that circulate that cause respiratory illness each day. Usually mild infections, and less often a severe disease. 

So people will, unfortunately, continue dying of COVID-19, but certainly not at the magnitude that’s been seen over the past 18 months. A major advance would be for COVID-19 to be no more severe than what is seen every influenza season (10,000 to 11,000 deaths) in South Africa.

The UK experience is where we should be heading. That is getting back to a relatively normal lifestyle, provided that we’ve got a adequate number of people vaccinated, and particularly people who are at higher risk of developing severe COVID-19. 

The UK is currently close to 85% of adults that have already received at least a single dose of the vaccine. As a result they’re able to remove almost all restrictions. 

The UK is seeing an increase in number of cases of the Delta variant. But they’ve seen very nominal changes when it comes to hospitalisation and death. The vast majority of people (97%) who still end up being hospitalised and dying of COVID-19 in the UK are those who decided not to be vaccinated.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So I read more and more articles of people predicting we will probably wear masks in public spaces for the rest of our lives



Considering the 1918 flu was the progenitor to every other flu pandemic ( a hundred years later), yes, this thing is probably here to stay, we will likely never have a SARS-COV-02 free world. We'll have to keep advancing our responses, and other technology, and people will have to get on board with vaccines and the like. They are working on several universal vaccines for influenza and SARS-COV, so I hope that gets done, then we'll get those jabs a few times a year and adapt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## alex1501

fbb1964 said:


> maybe this explains things a bit better? without official proof of having had the jabs the "unvaxxed" will have a really tough time in their daily life.




I can feel your pain.


What do you think, what stage is now predominant in our "modern" and "civilized" societies around a globe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*You can now get a PCR test in two hours at OR Tambo – but it will cost you*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/or-tambo-now-has-2-hour-pcr-testing-on-site-2021-8
5 August 2021

"... The Next Pathology division of Next Biosciences this week launched a lab-in-a-box at the Intercontinental Johannesburg OR Tambo Airport hotel, just opposite the international arrivals hall.

There, says the company, it will have a nurse on duty between 06:00 and 22:00 every day to take swabs. Those samples are processed in the same conference room, with results by SMS and email two hours later.

Airline passengers who intend to cross borders are still advised to arrive at the airport at least two hours ahead of departure, though airlines will typically require proof of a negative test at check-in, rather than at boarding.

Many countries require a PCR test less than 48 hours old at the time of arrival

The service is designed for passengers with a connecting flight out of Johannesburg, or who are staying over ahead of transit, Next told Business Insider South Africa.

The company charges R850 for its routine PCR test, with a 24-hour turnaround.

The completely automated rapid test "is a much more expensive technology and therefore only really suitable for those people requiring rapid turnaround times," it said...

Tests must be pre-booked, via travel@nextpath.co.za or 011 697 2931."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> *You can now get a PCR test in two hours at OR Tambo – but it will cost you*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/or-tambo-now-has-2-hour-pcr-testing-on-site-2021-8
> 5 August 2021
> 
> "... The Next Pathology division of Next Biosciences this week launched a lab-in-a-box at the Intercontinental Johannesburg OR Tambo Airport hotel, just opposite the international arrivals hall.
> 
> There, says the company, it will have a nurse on duty between 06:00 and 22:00 every day to take swabs. Those samples are processed in the same conference room, with results by SMS and email two hours later.
> 
> Airline passengers who intend to cross borders are still advised to arrive at the airport at least two hours ahead of departure, though airlines will typically require proof of a negative test at check-in, rather than at boarding.
> 
> Many countries require a PCR test less than 48 hours old at the time of arrival
> 
> The service is designed for passengers with a connecting flight out of Johannesburg, or who are staying over ahead of transit, Next told Business Insider South Africa.
> 
> The company charges R850 for its routine PCR test, with a 24-hour turnaround.
> 
> The completely automated rapid test "is a much more expensive technology and therefore only really suitable for those people requiring rapid turnaround times," it said...
> 
> Tests must be pre-booked, via travel@nextpath.co.za or 011 697 2931."


It’s available in some European airports for around 200 euros. So it’ll probably cost around 2 to 2.5k

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 9


----------



## ARYANTO

*Bad news about Covid-19 herd immunity in South Africa*
''Peddling the concept of herd immunity creates a misconception that we are actually going to get to a stage where this virus is going to be eliminated. That’s unlikely to happen. It will continue circulating.''
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...ty-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

My mrs tested positive yesterday, a colleague at her office was sick. She’s ok so far with just a few symptoms and I have a few as well so I’m pretty sure I’ve got it as well now.


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> My mrs tested positive yesterday, a colleague at her office was sick. She’s ok so far with just a few symptoms and I have a few as well so I’m pretty sure I’ve got it as well now.



All the best. Keep well. It's frightening how easy it is to pick it up.

Just relax and catch up on some Netflix. And follow dr's orders. Not much else you can do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Just relax and catch up on some Netflix



does a lord of the rings marathon count?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> does a lord of the rings marathon count?



Can't think of a better way. I watched the Loki series and I honestly feel like I wasted a big part of my quarantine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Can't think of a better way. I watched the Loki series and I honestly feel like I wasted a big part of my quarantine.


I’m halfway through the fellowship at the moment. Mini me is nagging to watch them all. 

I might do a Star Wars marathon as well.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Paul33 said:


> I’m halfway through the fellowship at the moment. Mini me is nagging to watch them all.
> 
> I might do a Star Wars marathon as well.


 This is the way

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.france24.com/en/france/...ment-coronavirus-health-pass-despite-protests

*France expands locales requiring a Covid-19 'health pass'*

"The health pass is generated in a QR code either by a full course of vaccinations, a recent negative virus test or a recovery from Covid-19."

So technically you don't have to have the vaccine, just be virus free, which is understandable.

https://time.com/6088861/marburg-virus/

Haven't heard from this one in a while


----------



## DavyH

South African new infections since day 1. Worldometer detail:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 9


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

When the DNA alterings start..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> My mrs tested positive yesterday, a colleague at her office was sick. She’s ok so far with just a few symptoms and I have a few as well so I’m pretty sure I’ve got it as well now.


I tested negative yesterday, chuffed about that.

Mrs is doing ok, we figure she's on day 7 and symptons have eased up a bit so thats very good news.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Stranger

Great to hear Paul

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> I tested negative yesterday, chuffed about that.
> 
> Mrs is doing ok, we figure she's on day 7 and symptons have eased up a bit so thats very good news.



That's good news @Paul33. Take care of yourselves!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

*Immunocompromised people need an additional dose: ACIP cliff notes*


https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/immunocompromised-people-need-an

Loads of info in the article. But just a few points.

Yesterday, the FDA authorized immunocompromised an additional dose of the mRNA COVID19 vaccine.


*Who needs to the additional dose?*

Unfortunately, there is just not enough evidence for J&J recipients. So people with a J&J vaccine are _*not *_authorized for an additional dose.

Among those that got a mRNA vaccine before, these groups need an additional dose:


Active treatment for solid tumor and hematologic malignancies


Receipt of solid-organ transplant and taking immunosuppressive therapy


Receipt of CAR-T-cell or hematopoietic stem cell transplant (within 2 years of transplantation or taking immunosuppression therapy)


Moderate or severe primary immunodeficiency (e.g., DiGeorge, Wiskott-Aldrich syndromes)


Advanced or untreated HIV infection


Active treatment with high-dose corticosteroids (i.e., ≥20mg prednisone or equivalent per day), alkylating agents, antimetabolites, transplant-related immunosuppressive drugs, cancer chemotherapeutic agents classified as severely immunosuppressive, TNF blockers, and other biologic agents that are immunosuppressive or immunomodulatory

My notes: I think we are still very far off to approve any third shot. But some good news nevertheless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Did anyone else receive this message on their phone? 

Obviously women don't need to be vaccinated!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Did anyone else receive this message on their phone?
> 
> Obviously women don't need to be vaccinated!!
> 
> View attachment 236958



I also got the message. If you look at the stats men are far behind in the vaccine stats. Therefore the call for men to get jabbed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## alex1501



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Suppose they did their own research

*Anti-vaxxers storm the wrong BBC building in botched U.K. protest*

https://www.google.com/amp/s/globalnews.ca/news/8099979/anti-vaccine-bbc-protest-covid-uk/amp/

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH

Adephi said:


> Suppose they did their own research
> 
> *Anti-vaxxers storm the wrong BBC building in botched U.K. protest*
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/globalnews.ca/news/8099979/anti-vaccine-bbc-protest-covid-uk/amp/



The thought of agreeing with Piers Morgan turns my stomach, but I agree with Piers Morgan.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Best mask ever!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Second jab done and dusted!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> Second jab done and dusted!!


Awesome

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> Second jab done and dusted!!



Well done! Got me second today as well - sometimes it’s not so bad being somewhat older

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

*People with Past COVID-19 Benefit from Immunization*


https://www.jwatch.org/na53802/2021/07/08/people-with-past-covid-19-benefit-immunization

Neutralizing antibody concentrations rose by about 100-fold after vaccination.

Some patients with past SARS-CoV-2 infections think they have been “naturally immunized” and won't benefit from COVID-19 vaccination. Two new studies add to the evidence showing that vaccination generates a more vigorous B and T cell response than does natural infection and that vaccination is particularly potent in people with previous SARS-CoV-2 infections.

Researchers evaluated people who were vaccinated (with an mRNA vaccine) after natural infection and people who were vaccinated but had no prior natural infection. In people who were vaccinated after natural infections, neutralizing antibodies against the beta variant were 25 times higher than after vaccination alone and 100 times higher than after natural infection alone. This result was remarkable, given that natural infections were almost never with the beta variant and that vaccines did not target the beta-variant spike protein. Memory B cells against SARS-CoV-2 were 5- to 10-fold higher when vaccination followed natural infection than after natural infection or vaccination alone.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

As we speak, we don’t have a single immunized patient in ICU. On the other hand, We had a 2 siblings aged 16 and 18, admitted last week and transferred to ICU. They both didn’t make it  we also had a mother and her daughter both pass in the same week.
I’m seeing tragedies unfold on weekly basis and many people still wondering whether they should take the jab… We are the only species actively involved in its own extinction.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> As we speak, we don’t have a single immunized patient in ICU. On the other hand, We had a 2 siblings aged 16 and 18, admitted last week and transferred to ICU. They both didn’t make it  we also had a mother and her daughter both pass in the same week.
> I’m seeing tragedies unfold on weekly basis and many people still wondering whether they should take the jab… We are the only species actively involved in its own extinction.



I've been following the various news agencies on social media, in particular the comments on the articles. I don't think there is another country in the world with this level of vaccine-hesitancy (I would call it something else).

So many want to wait to see if there are negative long-term side effects. They sound like anti-vapers. Just hope for their sake it's not too late.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> vaccine-hesitancy


Unequalled stupidity?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Unequalled stupidity?



Something in that line. But I would rather stay in the rules. Don't feel like visiting the apology thread later again.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

https://ewn.co.za/2021/08/16/anyone-18-years-and-older-might-be-able-to-get-covid-jab-from-this-week

JOHANNESBURG - People between the ages of 18 and 34 might be able to get their COVID-19 vaccines sooner than planned.
As things stand, those in the 18 to 34 cohort have to wait until 1 September before they can get a jab.
However, Health Minister Joe Phaahla said they were speaking to Cabinet in a bid to open up the COVID-19 vaccine sites for all adults as early as this week.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> As we speak, we don’t have a single immunized patient in ICU. On the other hand, We had a 2 siblings aged 16 and 18, admitted last week and transferred to ICU. They both didn’t make it  we also had a mother and her daughter both pass in the same week.
> I’m seeing tragedies unfold on weekly basis and many people still wondering whether they should take the jab… We are the only species actively involved in its own extinction.


I spoke to a client this morning who has lost 15 friends and family to the virus and he STILL refuses to get the jab. He said that’s his opinion. Which I told him is wrong but he’s still entitled to it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Someone relabelled the hand sanitiser.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> As we speak, we don’t have a single immunized patient in ICU. On the other hand, We had a 2 siblings aged 16 and 18, admitted last week and transferred to ICU. They both didn’t make it  we also had a mother and her daughter both pass in the same week.
> I’m seeing tragedies unfold on weekly basis and many people still wondering whether they should take the jab… We are the only species actively involved in its own extinction.



"
An estimated 220,000 people may have died from Covid-19 in South Africa, statistics suggest, but as of Tuesday the official death toll – from confirmed coronavirus infections that ended in death – is 77,440.

That now makes Covid-19 both a bigger killer than South Africa's two most deadly diseases, and more deadly than every non-natural cause of death combined.
Annualise officially recorded Covid-19 deaths, and the count comes to some 54,000, above the total of non-natural deaths recorded in 2018, the most recent year for which a detailed breakdown of causes of death is available. Those non-natural deaths include the nearly catch-all category of "accidental injury", as well as death by assault, or from medical complications.
.
"
The irony is that people think the vaccine is part of some culling plan by the EVIL AXIS OF POWER! Yet the disease is the tool trimming the hedges.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger

Grand Guru said:


> As we speak, we don’t have a single immunized patient in ICU. On the other hand, We had a 2 siblings aged 16 and 18, admitted last week and transferred to ICU. They both didn’t make it  we also had a mother and her daughter both pass in the same week.
> I’m seeing tragedies unfold on weekly basis and many people still wondering whether they should take the jab… We are the only species actively involved in its own extinction.



I read this and my heart breaks. As you get older you accept the natural deaths and even the ones to cancer. The above would shatter me.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Not sure if we will be able to do 3rd shots after 8 months. But its good to know the science behind it. Obviously still more studies is being done. And they are expecting news about a J&J booster of some sorts in the next few weeks.

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/confused-about-the-3rd-dose-me-too?justPublished=true

Today the White House COVID19 Task Force announced their support of a 3rd dose for the mRNA series among the general public. Starting September 20 (and assuming that the FDA and CDC agree), people can get their third dose 8 months after their second dose.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Not sure if we will be able to do 3rd shots after 8 months. But its good to know the science behind it. Obviously still more studies is being done. And they are expecting news about a J&J booster of some sorts in the next few weeks.
> 
> https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/confused-about-the-3rd-dose-me-too?justPublished=true
> 
> Today the White House COVID19 Task Force announced their support of a 3rd dose for the mRNA series among the general public. Starting September 20 (and assuming that the FDA and CDC agree), people can get their third dose 8 months after their second dose.


If the vaccine uptake stays on this trend, we will be offered a third shot much earlier. People do not seem to be very interested. It’s depressing….

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> If the vaccine uptake stays on this trend, we will be offered a third shot much earlier. People do not seem to be very interested. It’s depressing….


It’s insane. I get so jealous watching the football and all the people in the stadiums with no masks and carrying right along. We want the same thing here but people are scared of the jab because of the crap al over social media.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stranger

What gets me is that we have a percentage of our population that is uneducated, but the educated are the ones fueling the anti vax movement with a knock on effect to the masses further perpetuated by tribalism and religion.

Madness !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stranger said:


> What gets me is that we have a percentage of our population that is uneducated, but the educated are the ones fueling the anti vax movement with a knock on effect to the masses further perpetuated by tribalism and religion.
> 
> Madness !!!



Formal education is only a smart part of intelligence. I know a lot of DMFs who have degrees, a mates wife once told me I was wrong about someone being able to become water intoxicated, she later at least apologized when a professor brought it up in a lecture . Even during this pandemic there are "health professionals" pushing hygiene theory, which at its core suggests that kids need to be exposed to certain microbes in order to avoid auto-immune issues (which in itself hasn't been 100% proven), expanding it in to this idea that your (adult) body needs to be exposed to germs in order to keep your immune system in fit working order.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alex1501

"Homo homini lupus est"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## alex1501

Ausweis bitte:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## alex1501

Stranger said:


> What gets me is that we have a percentage of our population that is uneducated, but the educated are the ones fueling the anti vax movement with a knock on effect to the masses further perpetuated by tribalism and religion.
> 
> Madness !!!



Arrest them all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Great news. Vaccination open for the older than 18 from Friday!
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...vid-19-in-south-africa-and-the-world-20200312

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> Found that chart I was looking for
> I did see something like this a while ago, but couldnt remember
> 
> This is *new cases for Gauteng*:
> 
> View attachment 236059
> 
> 
> So *GAUTENG *is sitting on about 3,600 new cases currently. This chart goes to 29 July 2021.
> When it gets below 1,000 (where it was before the 3rd wave started in early May) then I will probably feel more comfortable.
> 
> Website is here:
> https://www.covid19sa.org/provincial-breakdown
> 
> I downloaded the data and made a zoomed in chart of the 3rd wave :
> 
> View attachment 236060



*update : 3rd wave Gauteng - new cases*

I posted the above quoted post on 31 July

it’s now 18 days later and the 3rd wave in Gauteng seems to have continued declining. We now comfortably below the 2,500 new cases per day. Haven’t had a chance to download data and make an enlarged chart





this was the old chart I posted just for comparison

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Stranger said:


> What gets me is that we have a percentage of our population that is uneducated, but the educated are the ones fueling the anti vax movement with a knock on effect to the masses further perpetuated by tribalism and religion.
> 
> Madness !!!



Don't get me started...

I'm so looking forward to Dr Susan Vosloo's HPCSA hearing. She has to provide valid scientific proof of her facts or it's a top career thrown away for a f'n video.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> *update : 3rd wave Gauteng - new cases*
> 
> I posted the above quoted post on 31 July
> 
> it’s now 18 days later and the 3rd wave in Gauteng seems to have continued declining. We now comfortably below the 2,500 new cases per day. Haven’t had a chance to download data and make an enlarged chart
> 
> View attachment 237280
> 
> 
> 
> this was the old chart I posted just for comparison
> 
> View attachment 237281



Gauteng has definitely gone down. And that's a good thing.

But Western Cape and KZN has been steadily rising. Interstingly they're numbers are not growing exponentially but more a gradual climb. And the Cape has got a big aunty-vax movement. So will see in the next few weeks what happens there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Talking about education....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi

This is great to see.

The Zwartkop Raceway Drivethru vaccination centre today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Stranger

AAWWWW man, did you have to

I have not been on the track for ages

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stranger said:


> AAWWWW man, did you have to
> 
> I have not been on the track for ages


You miss the track, I miss the shooting range right across from it. Back when Mark & Andrea still had the SWAT shooting range I used to be a Range Marshall over weekends, had a helluva lot of fun there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 237369
> 
> View attachment 237370



260k jabs today. That's much better. Will see how long the hype lasts.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> 260k jabs today. That's much better. Will see how long the hype lasts.


Hopefully it grows and grows and the youngsters show the rest of us up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Hopefully it grows and grows and the youngsters show the rest of us up!



The most that was done in a day is 274k in July. Not exactly sure but it's around there about.

I think they could have done more than 300k but they were a bit overrun with the announcement made on Thursday. Maybe next week they will be better prepared and we can see what they are capable of.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> The most that was done in a day is 274k in July. Not exactly sure but it's around there about.
> 
> I think they could have done more than 300k but they were a bit overrun with the announcement made on Thursday. Maybe next week they will be better prepared and we can see what they are capable of.


I really hope so but it’s still good to see even with all the propaganda and anti vax cr@p all over social media.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DavyH

These forums appear to be overwhelmingly pro-vaccination - at least, I haven’t seen any anti-vaccination messaging yet. I’m sure it wouldn’t be allowed in the first place, but it raises an interesting question.

Vapers probably have, on average, a far better understanding of harm reduction than the general public. Does this automatically allow us to be more accepting of newer technologies, in this case messenger RNA delivery, as being preferable to the alternative?

Just a random thought.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Adephi

DavyH said:


> These forums appear to be overwhelmingly pro-vaccination - at least, I haven’t seen any anti-vaccination messaging yet. I’m sure it wouldn’t be allowed in the first place, but it raises an interesting question.
> 
> Vapers probably have, on average, a far better understanding of harm reduction than the general public. Does this automatically allow us to be more accepting of newer technologies, in this case messenger RNA delivery, as being preferable to the alternative?
> 
> Just a random thought.



They are here. We just drowned them out early on.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Everyone’s opinion is welcome with no fear or prejudice…. I personally enjoy discussing 5G, microchips and population reduction issues

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Everyone’s opinion is welcome with no fear or prejudice…. I personally enjoy discussing 5G, microchips and population reduction issues



Since we are not allowed to discuss NWO issues anymore.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mollie

Adephi said:


> 260k jabs today. That's much better. Will see how long the hype lasts.


I went for my jab yesterday and there was a lot of the younger people

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## alex1501

*Israel top health official says 90% of severe covid patients in hospitals are fully vaccinated and vaccine effectiveness is waning/fading: Video*

"As you may recall, last month Jerusalem Post reported that of the 143 covid patients admitted to the hospital, there were more fully vaccinated patients than the unvaccinated. Of this figure, 58% were fully vaccinated while 39% were unvaccinated.

Now, the situation in Israel is getting worse for fully vaccinated people. In an interview with Israel Channel 13, Israel top health official Dr. Kobi Haviv, who is also the Director of the Herzog Hospital in Jerusalem, says:

“95% of the severe patients are vaccinated. 85-90% of the hospitalizations are in Fully vaccinated people. We are opening more and more COVID wards. *The effectiveness of the vaccine is waning/fading out*,” Dr. Haviv said.

He went on to say that, “90% of severe covid hospitalizations are fully vaccinated,” he noted. Unfortunately,’ explains the Director, the effectiveness of the vaccine is ‘fading,’ “outbreaks in hospitals, one patient infects a large number of people, it is no just here and there,” he added."



Full story: 
https://techstartups.com/2021/08/07...ted-vaccine-effectiveness-waningfading-video/

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Adephi




----------



## DavyH

Not Covid related, but definitely another 2021 surprise.

My mother in law died of late diagnosed cancer in early May. Three weeks later, my father in law contracted Covid. He got through it without becoming particularly ill, but it seemed like long Covid as he was poorly for several weeks after that. When it didn’t clear he went for further check ups.

To cut a long story short, a formal diagnosis of pancreatic cancer was returned last Friday. He died early this afternoon.

I didn’t think, on the first of January this year, that I’d be looking back at 2020 with a faint sense of nostalgia.

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Grand Guru

DavyH said:


> Not Covid related, but definitely another 2021 surprise.
> 
> My mother in law died of late diagnosed cancer in early May. Three weeks later, my father in law contracted Covid. He got through it without becoming particularly ill, but it seemed like long Covid as he was poorly for several weeks after that. When it didn’t clear he went for further check ups.
> 
> To cut a long story short, a formal diagnosis of pancreatic cancer was returned last Friday. He died early this afternoon.
> 
> I didn’t think, on the first of January this year, that I’d be looking back at 2020 with a faint sense of nostalgia.
> 
> Stay safe, everyone.


Sorry for your loss dear sir. We lost So many people since the beginning of the pandemic…

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver

DavyH said:


> Not Covid related, but definitely another 2021 surprise.
> 
> My mother in law died of late diagnosed cancer in early May. Three weeks later, my father in law contracted Covid. He got through it without becoming particularly ill, but it seemed like long Covid as he was poorly for several weeks after that. When it didn’t clear he went for further check ups.
> 
> To cut a long story short, a formal diagnosis of pancreatic cancer was returned last Friday. He died early this afternoon.
> 
> I didn’t think, on the first of January this year, that I’d be looking back at 2020 with a faint sense of nostalgia.
> 
> Stay safe, everyone.



that is so sad, I am so sorry to hear @DavyH 
Wishing you and your family and in laws strength

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

DavyH said:


> These forums appear to be overwhelmingly pro-vaccination - at least, I haven’t seen any anti-vaccination messaging yet. I’m sure it wouldn’t be allowed in the first place, but it raises an interesting question.
> 
> Vapers probably have, on average, a far better understanding of harm reduction than the general public. Does this automatically allow us to be more accepting of newer technologies, in this case messenger RNA delivery, as being preferable to the alternative?
> 
> Just a random thought.


Think we are not puppies or members of Q-anon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

DavyH said:


> Not Covid related, but definitely another 2021 surprise.
> 
> My mother in law died of late diagnosed cancer in early May. Three weeks later, my father in law contracted Covid. He got through it without becoming particularly ill, but it seemed like long Covid as he was poorly for several weeks after that. When it didn’t clear he went for further check ups.
> 
> To cut a long story short, a formal diagnosis of pancreatic cancer was returned last Friday. He died early this afternoon.
> 
> I didn’t think, on the first of January this year, that I’d be looking back at 2020 with a faint sense of nostalgia.
> 
> Stay safe, everyone.


So sorry to hear that. 
Condolences to all of you. 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 237308
> View attachment 237307


My dad would have been reported on the Thursday stats ,as he passed on the night of the 18th in hospital … it’s very sad as we could not see he’s body in a coffin , the hospital refused us to see my dad whenever we wanted to etc … it’s just really sad


----------



## Hooked

Condolences to @DavyH and @Yuvir Punwasi. Wishing you and your families strength during this difficult time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> My dad would have been reported on the Thursday stats ,as he passed on the night of the 18th in hospital … it’s very sad as we could not see he’s body in a coffin , the hospital refused us to see my dad whenever we wanted to etc … it’s just really sad


I’m so sorry for your loss dude.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

DavyH said:


> Not Covid related, but definitely another 2021 surprise.
> 
> My mother in law died of late diagnosed cancer in early May. Three weeks later, my father in law contracted Covid. He got through it without becoming particularly ill, but it seemed like long Covid as he was poorly for several weeks after that. When it didn’t clear he went for further check ups.
> 
> To cut a long story short, a formal diagnosis of pancreatic cancer was returned last Friday. He died early this afternoon.
> 
> I didn’t think, on the first of January this year, that I’d be looking back at 2020 with a faint sense of nostalgia.
> 
> Stay safe, everyone.


Condolences to you and your family @DavyH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

My sincere condolences to you and your family @Yuvir Punwasi. What is happening is adding insult to the injury. I honestly do not understand neither agree with these policies but it is what it is…

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> My dad would have been reported on the Thursday stats ,as he passed on the night of the 18th in hospital … it’s very sad as we could not see he’s body in a coffin , the hospital refused us to see my dad whenever we wanted to etc … it’s just really sad


Such sad news @Yuvir Punwasi ,condolences to you and your loved ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

DavyH said:


> Not Covid related, but definitely another 2021 surprise.
> 
> My mother in law died of late diagnosed cancer in early May. Three weeks later, my father in law contracted Covid. He got through it without becoming particularly ill, but it seemed like long Covid as he was poorly for several weeks after that. When it didn’t clear he went for further check ups.
> 
> To cut a long story short, a formal diagnosis of pancreatic cancer was returned last Friday. He died early this afternoon.
> 
> I didn’t think, on the first of January this year, that I’d be looking back at 2020 with a faint sense of nostalgia.
> 
> Stay safe, everyone.


So sorry for your loss @DavyH 
It’s heartbreaking news.
Condolences to you and family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> My dad would have been reported on the Thursday stats ,as he passed on the night of the 18th in hospital … it’s very sad as we could not see he’s body in a coffin , the hospital refused us to see my dad whenever we wanted to etc … it’s just really sad



oh my gosh @Yuvir Punwasi , so sorry to hear
Wishing you and your family strength at this time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> My dad would have been reported on the Thursday stats ,as he passed on the night of the 18th in hospital … it’s very sad as we could not see he’s body in a coffin , the hospital refused us to see my dad whenever we wanted to etc … it’s just really sad


So sorry, friend. These are terrible times.

Condolences to you and your loved ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> My dad would have been reported on the Thursday stats ,as he passed on the night of the 18th in hospital … it’s very sad as we could not see he’s body in a coffin , the hospital refused us to see my dad whenever we wanted to etc … it’s just really sad


So sorry to hear that.
That is heart breaking.
Condolences to all of you 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Condolences to you and your family @DavyH and @Yuvir Punwasi 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

DavyH said:


> So sorry, friend. These are terrible times.
> 
> Condolences to you and your loved ones.


Condolences to you my Friendo … it’s definitely very sad times we live in … whenever we called the hospital we were always told my dad was stable until the doctor called my mum giving her the bad news … I don’t wish this upon anyone’s family … a trend is more people pass away in hospital, those at home fight the virus and recover

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

My condolensces to @Yuvir Punwasi.

Wishing you and your family strength in this time of sadness.
It is never easy losing a loved one, especially ones father.
They say that time heals all, it doesn't, all time does is help us not cry when we remember our loved ones.
May God give you and your family strength in this time time of need!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Stranger

DavyH said:


> Not Covid related, but definitely another 2021 surprise.
> 
> My mother in law died of late diagnosed cancer in early May. Three weeks later, my father in law contracted Covid. He got through it without becoming particularly ill, but it seemed like long Covid as he was poorly for several weeks after that. When it didn’t clear he went for further check ups.
> 
> To cut a long story short, a formal diagnosis of pancreatic cancer was returned last Friday. He died early this afternoon.
> 
> I didn’t think, on the first of January this year, that I’d be looking back at 2020 with a faint sense of nostalgia.
> 
> Stay safe, everyone.



So sorry to hear Davy, you have my condolences.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> My dad would have been reported on the Thursday stats ,as he passed on the night of the 18th in hospital … it’s very sad as we could not see he’s body in a coffin , the hospital refused us to see my dad whenever we wanted to etc … it’s just really sad



So sorry Yuvir, and I am sure the sense of loss is only made deeper by your experience. Strength to you and family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...mber-of-infections-soar-warns-kzn-health-mec/
*Covid-19 fatigue' a real threat as the number of infections soar, warns KZN health MEC*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/i...-rate-is-rising-despite-vaccine-uptake-2021-8

*Israel has one of the world's highest daily Covid-19 infection rates, despite high vaccine uptake*

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/i...-rate-is-rising-despite-vaccine-uptake-2021-8
> 
> *Israel has one of the world's highest daily Covid-19 infection rates, despite high vaccine uptake*



The auntie-vaxxers are going crazy over this.

A previous article I shared partially explain this perfectly.

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/israel-50-of-infected-are-vaccinated




There's also other factors. Like the fact that the 2 pfizer jabs was administered too close to each other.

Also, vaccine effectiveness does go down after a while. Therefore the booster shots. I think for Hep B its a total of 3-4 shots we had to take to keep the antibodies above the correct level long term. That's also nothing new.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> The auntie-vaxxers are going crazy over this.
> 
> A previous article I shared partially explain this perfectly.
> 
> https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/israel-50-of-infected-are-vaccinated
> 
> View attachment 237535
> 
> 
> There's also other factors. Like the fact that the 2 pfizer jabs was administered too close to each other.
> 
> Also, vaccine effectiveness does go down after a while. Therefore the booster shots. I think for Hep B its a total of 3-4 shots we had to take to keep the antibodies above the correct level long term. That's also nothing new.


Agree. At least 1 booster shot will be necessary and may be more if a different virulent strain appears

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

There goes another excuse

*FDA Approves First COVID-19 Vaccine*

https://www.fda.gov/news-events/press-announcements/fda-approves-first-covid-19-vaccine

Today, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration approved the first COVID-19 vaccine. The vaccine has been known as the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine, and will now be marketed as Comirnaty (koe-mir’-na-tee), for the prevention of COVID-19 disease in individuals 16 years of age and older. The vaccine also continues to be available under emergency use authorization (EUA), including for individuals 12 through 15 years of age and for the administration of a third dose in certain immunocompromised individuals.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Here's a rundown of what the FDA approval means. A lot of info in the link. That excuse of it's not tested properly cannot fly anymore.

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/full-fda-approval-what-will-this?justPublished=true

This is the first mRNA vaccine to be fully approved. And it’s been a long scientific road to get here. The work began in 1961, when mRNA was first identified as an integral part of our human body.

Then, in the 1990’s, Dr. Katalin Karikó, a Hungarian-born scientist, discovered that mRNA could possibly be used for vaccines. For decades she had convince people to fund her research, which was more than difficult. But her perseverance, leadership, and collaborative spirit prevailed and research resulted in the COVID19 Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine we are using today. (Read more about this story here; it’s fascinating. I hope she’s celebrating with a glass or five of wine).

Before the pandemic, there were (and currently are) many clinical trials testing the applicability of new class of treatments for cystic fibrosis, heart disease, genetic conditions, cancers, diabetes, the flu, and even seasonal allergies. It’s not an understatement to say that mRNA biotechnology will be a game changer for the human race.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DavyH

Adephi said:


> There goes another excuse
> 
> *FDA Approves First COVID-19 Vaccine*
> 
> https://www.fda.gov/news-events/press-announcements/fda-approves-first-covid-19-vaccine
> 
> Today, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration approved the first COVID-19 vaccine. The vaccine has been known as the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine, and will now be marketed as Comirnaty (koe-mir’-na-tee), for the prevention of COVID-19 disease in individuals 16 years of age and older. The vaccine also continues to be available under emergency use authorization (EUA), including for individuals 12 through 15 years of age and for the administration of a third dose in certain immunocompromised individuals.


Oops. 

Don’t worry, pro-plaguers, ‘tHe VaCcInE aPpRoVaL wAs RuShEd ThRoUgH’ shall be your next rallying call.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

DavyH said:


> Oops.
> 
> Don’t worry, pro-plaguers, ‘tHe VaCcInE aPpRoVaL wAs RuShEd ThRoUgH’ shall be your next rallying call.



Always an excuse for selfishness and stubbornness.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Always an excuse for selfishness and stubbornness.


And stupidity

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

I remember he said something about saving the lives and the livelihoods

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

It’s soooo expensive. That’s what they gave Trump when he was hospitalised

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 237733
> View attachment 237734



287k jabs. A new record. But still would like to see it go past 300k.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> It’s soooo expensive. That’s what they gave Trump when he was hospitalised




If only there was something that is cheap enough for the government to provide free to the whole country and provides 99% protection against hospitalisation and death.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> 287k jabs. A new record. But still would like to see it go past 300k.


We’ll probably see a little increase in the next 2 to 3 weeks thanks to the mobilisation of the young and educated adults

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> It’s soooo expensive. That’s what they gave Trump when he was hospitalised




The article I saw said $2000 a pop. Africa and the rest of the third world will die while waiting.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Today [24 Aug 2021] in Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report (MMWR),
the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) published new
data from Los Angeles County collected from May to July [2021], which
show unvaccinated people were 5 times more likely to get COVID-19 than
vaccinated peers and 29 times more likely to be hospitalized for their
infections (https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7034e5.htm).
It's more evidence that the pandemic in the United States is a
pandemic of the unvaccinated, said CDC Director Rochelle Walensky, MD,
MPH at a White House press briefing today [24 Aug 2021].

Reactions: Informative 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Stranger

Grand Guru said:


> Today [24 Aug 2021] in Morbidity and Mortality Weekly Report (MMWR),
> the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) published new
> data from Los Angeles County collected from May to July [2021], which
> show unvaccinated people were 5 times more likely to get COVID-19 than
> vaccinated peers and 29 times more likely to be hospitalized for their
> infections (https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7034e5.htm).
> It's more evidence that the pandemic in the United States is a
> pandemic of the unvaccinated, said CDC Director Rochelle Walensky, MD,
> MPH at a White House press briefing today [24 Aug 2021].



Yeah but .... Karen said .........

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## vicTor

I know we're deep into the pandemic already but this third wave has really shocked me with how many people close to home have passed and today I succumbed to the "new normal"

I did my first Zoom funeral

I've had other opportunities but never did it and now I know why.

I prefer the gathering of bereaved ones, hugging loved ones in pain, wiping away tears and feeling the ache of knowing you will never see that person again...

...that which makes us human

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Timwis

*Lisa Shaw: BBC presenter's death due to complications from COVID vaccine*




Ellen Manning
Thu, 26 August 2021, 11:43 am


Lisa Shaw died due to complications from the AstraZeneca Covid-19 vaccine, a coroner has concluded. (PA)

BBC radio presenter Lisa Shaw died due to complications from the AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine, a coroner has ruled.

Shaw, 44, a radio presenter for BBC Newcastle, died on 21 May at the Royal Victoria Infirmary in Newcastle, three weeks after her first dose of the vaccine, having been treated in intensive care for blood clots and bleeding.

Following an inquest in Newcastle, on Thursday a coroner ruled that Shaw died due to complications from the vaccine.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Timwis said:


> *Lisa Shaw: BBC presenter's death due to complications from COVID vaccine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellen Manning
> Thu, 26 August 2021, 11:43 am
> 
> 
> Lisa Shaw died due to complications from the AstraZeneca Covid-19 vaccine, a coroner has concluded. (PA)
> 
> BBC radio presenter Lisa Shaw died due to complications from the AstraZeneca COVID-19 vaccine, a coroner has ruled.
> 
> Shaw, 44, a radio presenter for BBC Newcastle, died on 21 May at the Royal Victoria Infirmary in Newcastle, three weeks after her first dose of the vaccine, having been treated in intensive care for blood clots and bleeding.
> 
> Following an inquest in Newcastle, on Thursday a coroner ruled that Shaw died due to complications from the vaccine.



I see the complication was a blood clot. Unfortunately drug induced Thrombosis is a reality in our day and age. A big culprit is also oral contraceptives and hormone regulating drugs. It's not unique to the vaccine and is more common with a plethora of drugs that are used freely these days. Some studies have even linked Ibuprofen to blood clots. It's an unfortunate situation and my heart goes out to her family and son.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

It’s coming!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> It’s coming!




WHO council member. Got mad respect for that prof.

But yes, it's coming. Labour department already made adjustments to the act to allow for mandatory vacinations in the workplace. With miles of red tape to please the unions.

But nobody wants things to get to that point. It will be so much easier if people would adhere to their moral responsibility to their own health as well as their family and the people around them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/india-approves-worlds-first-needle-free-dna-based-covid-19-vaccine/

*India approves world's first needle-free, DNA-based COVID-19 vaccine*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/scientists-fumble-for-explanations-as-breakthrough-infections-rise/

*Scientists fumble for explanations as breakthrough infections rise*
*
Extracts:*
“We have to be humble about what we do know and what we donʼt know,” said Tom Frieden, a former director of the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and the head of non-profit Resolve to Save Lives……

Research out of Israel, with its high vaccination rates, seems to back the idea that protection from severe disease wanes in the months after inoculation and, more recently, that breakthrough cases may eventually lead to an uptick in hospitalisations. The information is preliminary and severe breakthrough cases are still rare, but it bolsters the case that some people will need booster shots in coming months….

Case studies and data from some states  in the US have similarly shown an  increase in breakthrough cases over  time. But with the Delta variant also on  the rise, itʼs difficult to tell whether  waning immunity to any type of  coronavirus infection is to blame or if the vaccinations are particularly ineffective against the Delta variant. It could be both.

Some facts are well established at this point. Vaccinated people infected with the virus are much less likely to need to go to hospital, require intubation or die from the illness. Thereʼs no doubt that vaccines provide significant protection.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## zadiac

Adephi said:


> WHO council member. Got mad respect for that prof.
> 
> But yes, it's coming. Labour department already made adjustments to the act to allow for mandatory vacinations in the workplace. With miles of red tape to please the unions.
> 
> But nobody wants things to get to that point. It will be so much easier if people would adhere to their moral responsibility to their own health as well as their family and the people around them.



Unfortunately, there is no vaccine for moronitis (very deadly condition and spread all over the world)

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

This one is a monster variant and it's already widely circulating in the country 

https://www.newframe.com/south-africas-potential-new-variant/

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> This one is a monster variant and it's already widely circulating in the country
> 
> https://www.newframe.com/south-africas-potential-new-variant/



That December wave might be here earlier.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> That December wave might be here earlier.


Don't jinx it... I have a beer fest I want to go to...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

when is the next wave again ?

3 was bad for me

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> when is the next wave again ?
> 
> 3 was bad for me


Normally Jan/Feb, after the December holidays, when everyone forgot mask and social distancing etiquette....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> when is the next wave again ?
> 
> 3 was bad for me



According to prof Karim we can expect the 3rd wave around the beginning of December.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> According to prof Karim we can expect the 3rd wave around the beginning of December.



But we got possibly the local elections and now a possible new variant. Who knows when it will be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> According to prof Karim we can expect the 3rd wave around the beginning of December.



They are predicting an overlap in November.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> They are predicting an overlap in November.



And that will cause our medical staff to burn out. We already had many resignations of top staff since the second wave. This will break a lot more.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> According to prof Karim we can expect the 3rd wave around the beginning of December.



If that is so, they should ban interprovincial travel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Met my first auntie-vaxer. She's heard of many people becoming sick, especially after the second jab and this proves to her that the vaccine gives you COVID.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Met my first auntie-vaxer. She's heard of many people becoming sick, especially after the second jab and this proves to her that the vaccine gives you COVID.



I've been following Die Burger on social media and if the comment sections is anything to go by the Western Cape people aren't too eager for the jab. To put it nicely.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> And that will cause our medical staff to burn out. We already had many resignations of top staff since the second wave. This will break a lot more.



Yeah and you can't blame them, it's already happening overseas, putting down tools and walking out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

Adephi said:


> And that will cause our medical staff to burn out. We already had many resignations of top staff since the second wave. This will break a lot more.



This is not only sad , it is down right scary. As far as I am concerned it is our front line workers, especially the medical profession who is fighting this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

https://emergency.cdc.gov/han/2021/han00449.asp

Ivermectin is a U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA)-approved prescription medication used to treat certain infections caused by internal and external parasites. When used as prescribed for approved indications, it is generally safe and well tolerated.

During the COVID-19 pandemic, ivermectin dispensing by retail pharmacies has increased, as has use of veterinary formulations available over the counter but not intended for human use. FDA has cautioned about the potential risks of use for prevention or treatment of COVID-19.

Ivermectin is not authorized or approved by FDA for prevention or treatment of COVID-19. The National Institutes of Health’s (NIH) COVID-19 Treatment Guidelines Panel has also determined that there are currently insufficient data to recommend ivermectin for treatment of COVID-19. ClinicalTrials.govexternal icon has listings of ongoing clinical trials that might provide more information about these hypothesized uses in the future.

Adverse effects associated with ivermectin misuse and overdose are increasing, as shown by a rise in calls to poison control centers reporting overdoses and more people experiencing adverse effects.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> Met my first auntie-vaxer. She's heard of many people becoming sick, especially after the second jab and this proves to her that the vaccine gives you COVID.



my daughter and I had to drag my wife to the vaccination site kicking and screaming, she has read, watched and listened to so much crap that she was terrified of getting the jab.

a week on and she is laughing at herself for being ridiculous, except for the sore arm, not a single symptom

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

So a friend messaged me today, asking about rashes/swollen toes, turns out in July we both had swollen toes on our left feet, that went purple, eventually fading but leaving some redness that's persisted, asked around and without telling other friends which feet, I found 6 other people who all experienced this on their left foot. It seems in line with covid toes. So it would appear that a large majority of people and probably myself had asymptomatic infection. Which is scary considering the precautions I personally have taken. 

Also looking back we all had contact with people who had been physically ill but their tests had been negative.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.dailymaverick.co.za/article/2021-08-31-south-africas-potential-new-covid-19-variant/

*South Africa’s potential new Covid-19 variant*
Extract:

Along with substitutions and deletions within the spike protein similar to those that increased the transmissibility and reduced the capacity of antibodies to fight previous variants of concern, C.1.2 exhibits a “concerning constellations of mutations” that could boost the variant’s infectiousness through its ability to reproduce itself.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

South Africa
Total cases: 2,78M Deaths 82 261


Worldwide 
Total cases: 218M Deaths: 4,52M

The pandemic has directly claimed close to 5M lives so far and this is a seriously underestimated figure.... If you add the number of deaths caused indirectly by COVID19 due to lack of access to healthcare, I'm sure we can multiply the number by 3. Not far from WWII

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

What’s going on with Israel? And what does it mean for the US? (And SA in the long run)

In my post Monday, many noticed the high case rate in Israel. Israel now has one of the worst rates of COVID-19 per million in the entire world.

For those of you following along, this should be a surprise given that Israel was a global leader in vaccine administration. In fact, their vaccination rate today is one of the highest in the world: 75% of the eligible population.

***So, why are they having a surge?***

Like everything in this pandemic, there isn’t an easy answer. But, I’m going to try…

The timing of their vaccination campaign is important. Compared to other countries, Israel dominated vaccine administration right out the gate; they vaccinated 50% of their eligible population by March 2021. Exactly 6 months later, this case surge in Israel began. The 6-month mark is notable because many studies have shown waning immunity at around 6 months.

The timing is also important to note because it’s the same time that Delta was introduced. So, Israel had the perfect storm with waning immunity and the introduction of a highly transmissible and more severe variant.

Importantly, though, waning immunity is only for mild and moderate disease. Vaccines still protect against hospitalization and death. The Israel Health Ministry highlighted this in a July report (see figure below).

Unfortunately, even July data is out of date during a pandemic. In August, COVID-19 hospitalizations and ICU’s started increasing in Israel (but not at the rate of case growth). So, the real question was… are vaccines waning for severe disease too?

The Israel Health Ministry recently cleared this up. Last Thursday, they reported that the rate of serious disease (i.e. hospitalizations) among 60+ year olds that were unvaccinated (178.7 per 100,000) was 9x higher than serious disease among fully vaccinated. The rate of severe disease among unvaccinated <60 years (3.2 per 100,000) was 2x the rate than vaccinated. So, vaccines are still holding up for severe disease and death in Israel, which is fantastic.

The general population of Israel is young too. 28% of their population is under the age of 14 (as a comparison, 18% of the American population is <14 years). This means a large portion of their population is not eligible for the vaccine. When we take into account the total population of Israel (not just eligible population), only 62% of their total population is vaccinated. This leaves a lot of room for Delta cases.

***So how do we fix this?***

Pfizer’s data showed that antibodies in those ages ages 18 to 55 increase by 5x after getting a third dose of the vaccine. For people aged 65-85 years, they had 11x as many antibodies with the third dose. So, in Israel, a third dose was implemented in early August.

And, it looks like it’s helping a lot, especially among the older population. Yesterday, Gil Feldman shared a graph that showed Israel cases per 100K (y-axis) over time (x-axis). The graphs are split by age and vaccination status (red=unvaccinated; green=vaccinated). Two weeks after 3rd doses were implemented, cases started to beautifully diverge: cases among the vaccinated plateaued and cases among the unvaccinated continued to increase. We see the biggest difference for 60+ because they were first in line for a 3rd shot.

And we have even more updated data for those <60. On August 12, 15% of <60 year old’s received the third shot. The Raveh research lab at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem displayed a divergent pattern among them too.

***United States debate***
This has caused a lot of scientific debate in the United States as to whether (and when) we need a 3rd dose. If vaccines protect against hospitalization and death, are they really needed? Will vaccines eventually wane for severe disease? Do we need a 3rd shot for everyone or just the most vulnerable? Do we need it because of Delta or waning immunity or both? When is the best timing (5, 6, or 8 months)? In fact, this debate was briefly highlighted at an ACIP meeting on Monday (slides here). During that meeting, all that was concluded was that we need more data to make a decision. What the United States decides to do with a 3rd dose will be incredibly interesting to follow in the coming month.

Love, YLE

For all the graphs and data sources, go to my newsletter here: https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/whats-going-on-with-israel-and-what

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The handbook of all the antivaxers

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

Feliks Karp said:


> So a friend messaged me today, asking about rashes/swollen toes, turns out in July we both had swollen toes on our left feet, that went purple, eventually fading but leaving some redness that's persisted, asked around and without telling other friends which feet, I found 6 other people who all experienced this on their left foot. It seems in line with covid toes. So it would appear that a large majority of people and probably myself had asymptomatic infection. Which is scary considering the precautions I personally have taken.
> 
> Also looking back we all had contact with people who had been physically ill but their tests had been negative.



I have this on my one toe, also on my left foot, very strange


----------



## Feliks Karp

vicTor said:


> I have this on my one toe, also on my left foot, very strange


If you don't mind me asking, have you had any contact with anyone that's been sick (either covid or not)? Mine happened before my vaccine, so I know it's not vaccine related, and I have read multiple reports on this foot thing, but nothing specific to the left foot, except either via friends or now you. Just seems bizarre that it's the left foot.

They look exactly like chillblaines, in fact most people including myself thought they were because of the cold weather at the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

Feliks Karp said:


> If you don't mind me asking, have you had any contact with anyone that's been sick (either covid or not)? Mine happened before my vaccine, so I know it's not vaccine related, and I have read multiple reports on this foot thing, but nothing specific to the left foot, except either via friends or now you. Just seems bizarre that it's the left foot.
> 
> They look exactly like chillblaines, in fact most people including myself thought they were because of the cold weather at the time.



yes, my wife had Covid, in a household of 5, none of us got sick except her, but maybe I did get it thus the toe thing ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Feliks Karp said:


> If you don't mind me asking, have you had any contact with anyone that's been sick (either covid or not)? Mine happened before my vaccine, so I know it's not vaccine related, and I have read multiple reports on this foot thing, but nothing specific to the left foot, except either via friends or now you. Just seems bizarre that it's the left foot.
> 
> They look exactly like chillblaines, in fact most people including myself thought they were because of the cold weather at the time.



sorry, mine also before vaccine, forgot to mention

my 14 year old son had these last year during winter, but on both feet, the Podiatrist wrote it off to chillblaines, so who knows


----------



## Feliks Karp

vicTor said:


> yes, my wife had Covid, in a household of 5, none of us got sick except her, but maybe I did get it thus the toe thing ?



Not sure! But its all super suspect!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

*Discovery orders staff to get vaccinated*

https://www.news24.com/fin24/companies/health/discovery-orders-staff-to-get-vaccinated-20210902

Discovery will make Covid-19 vaccinations mandatory for all staff from the start of next year, following major global companies from banks to airlines in insisting on inoculation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> *Discovery orders staff to get vaccinated*
> 
> https://www.news24.com/fin24/companies/health/discovery-orders-staff-to-get-vaccinated-20210902
> 
> Discovery will make Covid-19 vaccinations mandatory for all staff from the start of next year, following major global companies from banks to airlines in insisting on inoculation.


This is going to be a good test...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> This is going to be a good test...



When people put their moral right of choice ahead of their moral obligation to the health and safety of themselfs, their families and the people around them, this will get mandatory very quick.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 238319


These numbers just aren’t going down!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> This is going to be a good test...



Hehehe I know some one who works there, and a staff member already asked if they can take them to court if they refuse and basically it was said that they are covered legally so they are more than welcome to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Feliks Karp said:


> Hehehe I know some one who works there, and a staff member already asked if they can take them to court if they refuse and basically it was said that they are covered legally so they are more than welcome to.


Yes they may use the Health and Safety Act as a legal cover but I think if it goes to Court, it’ll raise a national debate and obviously organized labour will get involved… it’ll quickly turn to a massive circus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Yes they may use the Health and Safety Act as a legal cover but I think if it goes to Court, it’ll raise a national debate and obviously organized labour will get involved… it’ll quickly turn to a massive circus!



The labour reps will have to prove that the vax is still experimental (FDA approval counted that out, I'm sure SAHPRA will anounce full approval soon as well), or the plethora of claims of side effects and illnesses caused by the vax. Unless the labour reps provide conclusive evidence they will be p!ssing against the wind. Would be interesting to follow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> Yes they may use the Health and Safety Act as a legal cover but I think if it goes to Court, it’ll raise a national debate and obviously organized labour will get involved… it’ll quickly turn to a massive circus!



We'll have to wait and see this article suggests it may get even bigger once a precedence is set:

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/gove...es-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

The world has gone bonkers..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Jab #2 done and dusted - glad it's over for now ,will see if there is going to be a number 3.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## ddk1979

Had my 2nd jab about 2 weeks ago.
Felt extremely nauseous most of the day - staff at the vac site warned us that this was a possible side effect

Then for the next 3-4 days felt like I was suffering from a bad case of the flu - fever, body ache and just feeling miserable.

Thankfully everything cleared up by day 5.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## SAVaper

ddk1979 said:


> Had my 2nd jab about 2 weeks ago.
> Felt extremely nauseous most of the day - staff at the vac site warned us that this was a possible side effect
> 
> Then for the next 3-4 days felt like I was suffering from a bad case of the flu - fever, body ache and just feeling miserable.
> 
> Thankfully everything cleared up by day 5.
> 
> .


Glad to hear that you are done. 
My second shot is next week. Not looking forward to the flu symptoms 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

ddk1979 said:


> Had my 2nd jab about 2 weeks ago.
> Felt extremely nauseous most of the day - staff at the vac site warned us that this was a possible side effect
> 
> Then for the next 3-4 days felt like I was suffering from a bad case of the flu - fever, body ache and just feeling miserable.
> 
> Thankfully everything cleared up by day 5.
> 
> .



My first jab had me on my ass for two days, which makes me think even more that I had asymptomatic covid, so I am not looking forward to my second dose.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger

Come on you lot ...... MAN UP

I can't say that can I ?

OK MAN AND WOMEN UP.

Nope no good either.

OK People ..... UP

and for the non binary's UP YOURS

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Attending my Cousin's wedding tomorrow, it's a maskless event, every single person attending has been fully vaccinated.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Attending my Cousin's wedding tomorrow, it's a maskless event, every single person attending has been fully vaccinated.


First event of its kind in SA? 

super jealous though. Have fun!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Paul33 said:


> First event of its kind in SA?
> 
> super jealous though. Have fun!


Not sure if it's the first, but looking forward to the first bit of normality in a looooooong while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Not sure if it's the first, but looking forward to the first bit of normality in a looooooong while.


Normal is gonna feel super weird in the beginning I’m sure!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Attending my Cousin's wedding tomorrow, it's a maskless event, every single person attending has been fully vaccinated.



Maybe I missed it, but did you get jabbed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Soccer stadiums and nightclubs may soon reopen – but only for fully vaccinated people*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...nd-night-clubs-open-with-vaccine-proof-2021-9
3 Sept. 2021

Almost a quarter of all South African adults have received at least one dose of the Covid-19 vaccine.
But despite the jab now being open to all adults, the rollout is still struggling to reach its target of 300,000 daily doses administered.
Government is not thinking of making the vaccine mandatory.
Instead, it plans to open soccer stadiums and nightclubs to those who can prove they’ve been fully vaccinated as a form of “encouragement”.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Being fully vaccinated halves risk of getting long Covid after infection, UK study suggests*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/f...covid-risk-post-infection-lancet-study-2021-9
2 Sept. 2021

Full vaccination reduced the risk of long Covid after infection by 47%, a UK study found.
However, partial vaccination did little to reduce this risk, the study said.
Vaccines are already proven to protect against infection and severe cases.
Being fully vaccinated halves the risk of developing long-lasting symptoms from a Covid-19 infection, also known as "long Covid," according to a large UK study.

The study, published in the peer-reviewed journal The Lancet Infectious Diseases on Wednesday, used data from the ZOE COVID study, which uses an app to track self-reported Covid-19 symptoms from more than four million people in the UK.

The study found that those who did get infected after two doses of vaccine were 47% less likely to have Covid-19 symptoms lasting longer than 28 days.

Fever, persistent cough, loss of smell, and fatigue were the long-lasting symptoms most commonly reported by the study participants, the study said.

Of the approximately one million fully vaccinated people tracked in the study, only 0.2% developed a Covid-19 infection, and they were about twice as likely to be asymptomatic as those who weren't vaccinated, the study said.

However, being partially vaccinated - meaning having one dose out of a two-dose vaccine - did little to reduce the risk of developing long Covid, the study found.

The study included data from December 2020 to early July 2021, a time frame in which the Alpha variant was dominant in the UK and the beginning of the Delta variant wave in the country. The study did not break down the data about the infections by variant.

Vaccines have already been proven to help protect against Covid-19 infection, and reduce the risk of developing a severe disease. While breakthrough infections can happen, they tend to be milder in people who are fully vaccinated.

"Vaccinations are massively reducing the chances of people getting long Covid in two ways," said Professor Tim Spector of King's College London, one of the study's authors, per Sky News.

"Firstly, by reducing the risk of any symptoms by eight-to-10-fold, and then by halving the chances of any infection turning into long Covid, if it does happen."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> Maybe I missed it, but did you get jabbed?


Jip, 2 dose Pfizer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Jip, 2 dose Pfizer



Then I'll add you to the list of people I will have a beer with at Vapecon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> Then I'll add you to the list of people I will have a beer with at Vapecon.


We are a dual-Vax household. SWAMBO had the J&J and I had the Pfizer. First beer is on me at the next Vapecon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> We are a dual-Vax household. SWAMBO had the J&J and I had the Pfizer. First beer is on me at the next Vapecon!



Whenever that will be.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Adephi said:


> Then I'll add you to the list of people I will have a beer with at Vapecon.


me too , me too

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> Jab #2 done and dusted - glad it's over for now ,will see if there is going to be a number 3.


Good man! 
How is your 5G reception after the 2nd jab? ... I was most disappointed, as neither my 5G improved nor did any appendages grow

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Good man!
> How is your 5G reception after the 2nd jab? ... I was most disappointed, as neither my 5G improved nor did any appendages grow


LIES ! LIES! LIES! -5G still lagging -maybe the antennae will grow out later , nobody is tracing my moves yet -so the micro chip was faulty or battery died and the poor arm is still attached to the rest of me ,which is still human sized ...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Calm down guys… it doesn’t work like that. Like any other network, We need enough people to get microchipped for the signal to get a proper boost. If the towers (you) are too far away from each other, don’t expect much to happen  5G here we come!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> LIES ! LIES! LIES! -5G still lagging -maybe the antennae will grow out later , nobody is tracing my moves yet -so the micro chip was faulty or battery died and the poor arm is still attached to the rest of me ,which is still human sized ...



I contacted my overlords at NWO and they said Bill Gates is working on an update to fix some software errors. It will be released with the booster shot that you must take after 8 months.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Comment of the day today was some random auntie on Facebook saying that she’s a vegan and has always believed natural is better so she’ll take her chances and rather get COVID and then be naturally immune than take the jab.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 238439

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Stranger

Paul33 said:


> Comment of the day today was some random auntie on Facebook saying that she’s a vegan and has always believed natural is better so she’ll take her chances and rather get COVID and then be naturally immune than take the jab.



She definitely needs a a carrot up her ass that one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> She definitely needs a a carrot up her ass that one.


as long as it's not a GMO carrot I'm sure she would be perfectly fine with it...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## vicTor

@Adephi @Grand Guru wanted to ask, my second jab date is 42 from the first, can I go lets say on day 43 (more convenient) ?

wont make a difference will it ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper

vicTor said:


> @Adephi @Grand Guru wanted to ask, my second jab date is 42 from the first, can I go lets say on day 43 (more convenient) ?
> 
> wont make a difference will it ?


I was supposed to go last Thursday for my second one but postponed because I went fishing. Did not want any possible side effects to ruin the trip. I will go this Thursday 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> @Adephi @Grand Guru wanted to ask, my second jab date is 42 from the first, can I go lets say on day 43 (more convenient) ?
> 
> wont make a difference will it ?





SAVaper said:


> I was supposed to go last Thursday for my second one but postponed because I went fishing. Did not want any possible side effects to ruin the trip. I will go this Thursday
> 
> Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk



a larger gap between doses is actually seen as a bit more beneficial, so a couple of days past the 42 days isn't a problem. Recent UK studies actually suggest the sweet spot to be at an 8 week gap for the Pfizer Vax

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> @Adephi @Grand Guru wanted to ask, my second jab date is 42 from the first, can I go lets say on day 43 (more convenient) ?
> 
> wont make a difference will it ?



That's perfectly fine. Won't make much of a difference at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...urth-wave-arrives-salim-abdool-karim-20210907

*Covid-19: Make sure you are vaccinated by the time the fourth wave arrives - Salim Abdool Karim*

"If you are going to get infected in the fourth wave, I really hope that you are vaccinated. Because if you are vaccinated, you are unlikely to need ICU care, unlikely to need any of the care that Professor Scholtz showed so vividly in the movie, because the vaccines prevent that."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

*Western Cape looking at mandatory Covid-19 vaccinations*

https://businesstech.co.za/news/gov...e-looking-at-mandatory-covid-19-vaccinations/

If there's a province that can pull it right, it should be the WC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/mu-variant-should-you-be-worried?justPublished=true

*Mu variant: Should you be worried?*

On August 31, a new Variant of Interest (which is a classification less severe than a “Variant of Concern”) was added to the World Health Organization’s weekly report: Mu. This has made a splash in the news.

*Should we be worried?*

Probably not, but it’s worth watching. There are three broad ways in which a virus will mutate:


More transmissible


More deadly


Escape vaccine immunity

It looks like Mu is mostly #2 (as seen in nursing home deaths in Belgium) and #3. So it’s more deadly and could escape vaccines and medical treatments. Importantly, though, it doesn’t look to be more transmissible than Delta. Because of this, Delta is holding strong and isn’t being pushed away. In fact, the global prevalence of Mu is _decreasing_, which is a great sign.

*A new mutation shouldn’t be a surprise*

SARS-CoV-2 is mutating every two weeks due to the high levels of transmission across the globe. Only 36% of the globe is vaccinated with low adherence to public health measures in some countries, which allows this virus to jump from person-to-person at a high rate.

Contrary to misinformation circulating on the web, vaccines do not promote mutations. We actually saw the _opposite_ in a recent study. Scientists looked at the rate in which Delta made small changes as it spread throughout 20 countries between June 20 to July 3 2021. They found that vaccination coverage was inversely related to the mutation frequency. In other words, the more a country was vaccinated, the less fast the virus changed. There were four countries that didn’t follow this pattern:


Australia: Where the country isn’t very vaccinated (10.8%) but mutation frequency was also extremely low. This is likely due to their strict lockdowns.


Japan, USA, and Switzerland: The rate of mutation was very high relative to vaccination rates, suggesting that mitigation strategies have been less successful

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

"Please cover your mouth and nose"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Some good news
*Lockdown Level 2 imminent, with new curfew, booze and gathering rules expected*
https://www.news24.com/news24/south...w-booze-and-gathering-rules-expected-20210907

Reactions: Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Grand Guru said:


> Some good news
> *Lockdown Level 2 imminent, with new curfew, booze and gathering rules expected*
> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...w-booze-and-gathering-rules-expected-20210907



Not sure if it's good news, but it is news. Current restrictions would be more conducive to a less severe 4th wave. We can buy booze and visits friends currently, there is no real restrictions on trade. People are just going to take it as an excuse to completely cut loose and ignore proper protocols again.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Not sure if it's good news, but it is news. Current restrictions would be more conducive to a less severe 4th wave. We can buy booze and visits friends currently, there is no real restrictions on trade. People are just going to take it as an excuse to completely cut loose and ignore proper protocols again.



And it's going to make it so much harder to go back to a higher level when the 4th hits. People are already fed up with this excercise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Decided to do a little stats monitoring since the 13th of August... below the graphs for Active Cases, Vaccines, Daily Deaths and New Cases in RSA... still need some work to fine tune the data, but the trends are showing nicely over the last 27 days. Will keep monitoring it daily and update it now and again for anyone interested.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## DavyH

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Decided to do a little stats monitoring since the 13th of August... below the graphs for Active Cases, Vaccines, Daily Deaths and New Cases in RSA... still need some work to fine tune the data, but the trends are showing nicely over the last 27 days. Will keep monitoring it daily and update it now and again for anyone interested.
> 
> View attachment 238774
> 
> 
> View attachment 238775
> 
> 
> View attachment 238776
> 
> 
> View attachment 238777



This wave is coming off slooowly in comparison to previous waves.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...art-south-african-trials-on-children-20210909

*Covid-19 vaccine: Sinovac to start South African trials on children*

The first Covid-19 vaccine trials in children start on Friday. 
Sinovac will start investigating the efficacy of their two-dose vaccine on children. 
2 000 South African children will be enrolled in the phase three trials.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*If you are vaccinated, Discovery is giving you Vitality points equal to 25 days of exercise*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/d...s-for-covid-19-vaccinations-in-october-2021-9
9 Sept. 2021

Discovery Vitality members who have been vaccinated against Covid-19 will receive 2,500 Vitality points.
That is the equivalent of 25 days worth of exercise.
The points are due to be allocated in October.
... The details will be sent to members next month, Discovery said in a statement, but its members need to take no action: those who have been vaccinated will automatically receive their points.

You can earn 100 Vitality points per day by doing standard exercise, Discovery says, so the vaccination allocation is equal to 25 days of exercise...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Qantas says it will ban unvaccinated travellers from international flights*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/qantas-ban-unvaccinated-travelers-international-flights-2021-9
9 Sept. 2021

The Qantas CEO said the airline would only let vaccinated people board international flights.
The Australian airline already requires all employees to be fully vaccinated.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...art-south-african-trials-on-children-20210909
> 
> *Covid-19 vaccine: Sinovac to start South African trials on children*
> 
> The first Covid-19 vaccine trials in children start on Friday.
> Sinovac will start investigating the efficacy of their two-dose vaccine on children.
> 2 000 South African children will be enrolled in the phase three trials.


I have mates in Dubai that have recently had their THIRD Sinovac shot ... is SA only going for two?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I have mates in Dubai that have recently had their THIRD Sinovac shot ... is SA only going for two?



Sinovac has been approved but not being distributed here yet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I have mates in Dubai that have recently had their THIRD Sinovac shot ... is SA only going for two?


A third shot will certainly be offered from December or January

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

Seems like the vaccine party is over, was the tenth person served this morning (compared to being number 80 at the same site and time the first time) and one of two actually at the site. They have halved the amount of nurse stations and combined the admin room with the vaccine site. You can even choose J&J now. 

Anyways I've had the SARS and now I'm fully vaxxed, I can relax for a couple months, hopefully my body understands by now how to deal with thius.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVaper

Feliks Karp said:


> Seems like the vaccine party is over, was the tenth person served this morning (compared to being number 80 at the same site and time the first time) and one of two actually at the site. They have halved the amount of nurse stations and combined the admin room with the vaccine site. You can even choose J&J now.
> 
> Anyways I've had the SARS and now I'm fully vaxxed, I can relax for a couple months, hopefully my body understands by now how to deal with thius.


Also had my second shot today but it was a lot busier than when I went the first time. Staff was still efficient but there were lots of people 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

I’m going Monday for my second jab. Super keen.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Stranger

So you should be , second jab doubles your download speed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Adephi

https://www.npr.org/2021/09/10/1035...rm=nprnews&utm_campaign=npr&utm_medium=social

*San Francisco Schools Have Had No COVID-19 Outbreaks Since Classes Began Last Month*

There have been no COVID-19 outbreaks in San Francisco schools since students and educators went back into classrooms on Aug. 16, the San Francisco Department of Public Health announced Thursday, noting that about 90% of children ages 12 to 17 are fully vaccinated.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*How SA's digital vaccine certificates will look – roughly – and what will get them revoked*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...tes-and-the-who-guidelines-behind-them-2021-9
10 Sept. 2021


South Africans will have access to digital vaccine certificates within weeks, health minister Joe Phaahla said on Friday.
He didn't provide detail, but said the South African initiative is in line with a World Health Organisation plan for standardised certificates.
That would mean certificates that capture batch numbers for the Covid-19 vaccine the holder received, which can be verified by a third party.
It would also make the certificates capable of being revoked if a vaccine batch is later found to have been faulty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## YeOldeOke

Not being reported of course, is the worldwide protests happening in France, UK, Germany, Lithuania, Netherlands, Greece, Oz, Canada, well everywhere.

People are tired of this demolition of the world economy and democracy. Sick and tired of the propaganda being spewed at them constantly by those that refuse to see further than their nose.

But maybe, just maybe, this spineless madness is coming to a close, slowly.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Quick glance from the first of August 2021. We are currently on the "two steps forward, one step back" scenario, but the curve is going down slowly but steadily with an apparent pattern forming week by week. Hopefully we can keep to this trend as over a longer period of time it will be a downwards graph all the way which is exactly what we want to see.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DougP

President to address us at 8 tonight 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


>




Can buy booze on a Friday

Curfew from 23:00-0400

Indoor gatherings at 250 people and outdoor 500 people.

Not much else of importance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Can buy booze on a Friday
> 
> Curfew from 23:00-0400
> 
> Indoor gatherings at 270 people and outdoor 500 people.
> 
> Not much else of importance.


Lots of blah blah in between

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> Can buy booze on a Friday
> 
> Curfew from 23:00-0400
> 
> Indoor gatherings at 250 people and outdoor 500 people.
> 
> Not much else of importance.



Funerals are still limited at 50 people.

End of July one of my wife's housefriends from her childhood passed away due to Covid. The "funeral" was held at his favourite bar because more people were allowed. They just called it a Rememberance. 

I can see that is going to get more popular with more people allowed in bars than at funerals.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.nbcnews.com/science/sci...ctions-crediting-high-vaccine-uptake-rcna1967

"The basis for an open society is vaccinations. 86 % of all invited (from 12 years and up) have received 1+ dose. 96 % of everyone above 50 are fully vaccinated." he tweeted Friday. "Throughout the pandemic [Denmark] has had higher acceptance than many comparable countries. No mandates needed."

I think there's a correlation between being a happy country and trust of modern medicine. 

Also been fielding super weird ideas about the vaccines, one family friend said Pfizer had HIV in it (apparenty the japanese said so), so I asked why he didn't get the J&J which is fairly widely available, and no response. That heart doctor did a real mess being ignorant, with her "spike protein does the most damage so Pfizer vaccine does the same damage to you" statement. So in case anyone here had some doubts, the spike protein in the live virus does indeed cause massive inflammation (and subsequently this causes damage), but it causes this when it binds and unlocks your cells. The vaccine protein does not have the ability to bind and unlock. Even the ones produced by the mRNA cannot bind and unlock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

2nd jab done and dusted

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> 2nd jab done and dusted



Upgraded to Bluetooth capabilities...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

An aunty-vaxer gives this reason for not getting the jabs. The world is over-populated so they designed the vaccine to kill everyone who gets it.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> An aunty-vaxer gives this reason for not getting the jabs. The world is over-populated so they designed the vaccine to kill everyone who gets it.



Then they should invest in mortuaries and incinerators. So far we are looking at around 12 million people in the country that got the jab. Thats a lot of bodies to dispose of. Might just be the next get-rich-quick scheme, next to government PPE tenders.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> Then they should invest in mortuaries and incinerators. So far we are looking at around 12 million people in the country that got the jab. Thats a lot of bodies to dispose of. Might just be the next get-rich-quick scheme, next to government PPE tenders.



I think I should invest then, those numbers will be much higher! They made the fatal flaw of vaccinating all the Healthcare workers first....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

Does this sound familiar. People's responce to seat belts laws in 1984.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Looking at that clip, everyone was smoking, no health regulations with the food, no one wore seat belts ..... and they were all over 100 years old.

.... Go figure

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Stranger said:


> Looking at that clip, everyone was smoking, no health regulations with the food, no one wore seat belts ..... and they were all over 100 years old.
> 
> .... Go figure



They look like they were 100 years old.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 239226


Those serious side effects sound like an ordinary day in my life....

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 239226



Weirdly enough the first dose beat me up badly, second dose was way more painful on the injection site but no other side effects.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

So glad I wasn't the scientist that had to rub the IVM on the rats jewels.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Feliks Karp said:


> Weirdly enough the first dose beat me up badly, second dose was way more painful on the injection site but no other side effects.



I was the opposite. First dose was no issues at all, second dose yesterday morning was fine and I had a slight headache all day BUT last night I had huge fevers and body aches and a blinding headache etc etc. Barely slept a wink and then it went away all of a sudden mid morning this morning and now I’m fine. Was horrid though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Stranger

Paul33 said:


> I was the opposite. First dose was no issues at all, second dose yesterday morning was fine and I had a slight headache all day BUT last night I had huge fevers and body aches and a blinding headache etc etc. Barely slept a wink and then it went away all of a sudden mid morning this morning and now I’m fine. Was horrid though.



I was similar. Last time I remember symptoms like that was tick bite fever and that is certainly something I would wish on my enemies

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> I was similar. Last time I remember symptoms like that was tick bite fever and that is certainly something I would wish on my enemies


So my one chap at work who’s an anti vaxxer has taken me feeling kak as yet more proof that the jabs are unsafe and now he’s definitely not going to get it done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> So my one chap at work who’s an anti vaxxer has taken me feeling kak as yet more proof that the jabs are unsafe and now he’s definitely not going to get it done.


You can't cure stupid

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> So my one chap at work who’s an anti vaxxer has taken me feeling kak as yet more proof that the jabs are unsafe and now he’s definitely not going to get it done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## DavyH

Paul33 said:


> So my one chap at work who’s an anti vaxxer has taken me feeling kak as yet more proof that the jabs are unsafe and now he’s definitely not going to get it done.



I guess he never had his tonsils out either because that gives you a sore throat.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

DavyH said:


> I guess he never had his tonsils out either because that gives you a sore throat.


He was also told his cholesterol and blood pressure were out of control and needs to change his lifestyle so he had a huge steak and a lot of beer to go against Dr’s orders so you must know what I’m dealing with here.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> He was also told his cholesterol and blood pressure were out of control and needs to change his lifestyle so he had a huge steak and a lot of beer to go against Dr’s orders so you must know what I’m dealing with here.


You’re dealing with a stroke waiting to happen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.reuters.com/world/europ...-france-over-vaccination-minister-2021-09-16/
"Hospitals, care homes and health centres have suspended around 3,000 workers across France for failing to comply with mandatory COVID vaccination, the government said on Thursday, as countries around Europe weigh how far to go to combat the pandemic."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Feliks Karp said:


> https://www.reuters.com/world/europ...-france-over-vaccination-minister-2021-09-16/
> "Hospitals, care homes and health centres have suspended around 3,000 workers across France for failing to comply with mandatory COVID vaccination, the government said on Thursday, as countries around Europe weigh how far to go to combat the pandemic."


I'm not sure how sustainable those measures are... we'll see in the next few days.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Feliks Karp said:


> https://www.reuters.com/world/europ...-france-over-vaccination-minister-2021-09-16/
> "Hospitals, care homes and health centres have suspended around 3,000 workers across France for failing to comply with mandatory COVID vaccination, the government said on Thursday, as countries around Europe weigh how far to go to combat the pandemic."



I fail to see why there's resistance to being vaccinated, it's far from a new ruling. As I understand it ... medical personnel, people who want to travel overseas, or even those who wish to attend public schools in SA, had to be vaccinated prior Covid anyway.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## bwbwings

Saw this the other day and thought it was hilarious

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## bwbwings

Gosh, I cannot tell you how refreshing it is to be in a forum that does not have hundreds of conspiracy theorists

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

bwbwings said:


> Saw this the other day and thought it was hilarious




She is quite passionate about the subject since she lost her father to Covid. She has a whole series of videos on tiktok.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

bwbwings said:


> Gosh, I cannot tell you how refreshing it is to be in a forum that does not have hundreds of conspiracy theorists



Really? ... Some of us believe that our 5G reception has improved after our second jab

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Told ya guys - the tracker's battery is /was flat , 12 hour painful implant site and then ...still likes beer , bikes ,etc -maybe the ''robot'' mode will kick in a year later , but wow ! Look I've got a new travel pass !!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> Told ya guys - the tracker's battery is /was flat , 12 hour painful implant site and then ...still likes beer , bikes ,etc -maybe the ''robot'' mode will kick in a year later , but wow ! Look I've got a new travel pass !!



I think your 5G tracker is working perfectly  only that, true to form, our country's systems are offline, and will remain dysfunctional whilst the current government is in power, (which according to zoom-zoom, is until the return of the Messiah).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Updated the chart from the 3rd of June 2021

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Raindance

bwbwings said:


> Saw this the other day and thought it was hilarious



Do you guys think this is as a result of a lack of education or as the result of possibly being raised in a trailer park.... or.... I shudder to think... some side effect related to the vaccine?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Stranger

bwbwings said:


> Gosh, I cannot tell you how refreshing it is to be in a forum that does not have hundreds of conspiracy theorists



Ah , but how do you know, maybe we are underground and you are not one of us. This is of course a "theory"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

Loads of info and graphs in the link for the JnJ guys.


https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/j-and-j-folks-this-is-what-we-know

*Pre-Delta*

Before Delta, J&J was doing fantastic. In the U.S. clinical trials, there was a 72% efficacy rate against infection. There was a 100% efficacy against hospitalization and death. In the real world, we saw an effectiveness of 76.7%. And, they seemed to hold up against previous variants (although we are still a bit worried about Beta).

*Delta Infection*

Then Delta came. We needed to quickly assess how well our vaccines (including J&J) were working. But, the U.S. doesn’t have the public health infrastructure to watch this in real time. We are reliant on other countries, like the UK and Israel, that do have these systems in place. Unfortunately, these countries don’t use J&J. So we were/are flying blind.

On July 2, J&J announced that their one dose regimen worked against Delta. Scientists took blood samples from 8 of their clinical trial participants. Then, in petri dishes, they infected the blood with Delta. (I reviewed the study in detail before here).


There was a 1.6-fold decrease in neutralizing antibodies. This is a very little decrease, which is great news. This means that the vaccine could still protect against Delta.

The problem was this is only 8 people. And this was a petri dish study. How did the vaccine work in the “real world”?

*Delta Hospitalization*

South Africa answered this question on August 7 when Glenda Gray, the president of the South African Medical Research Council and co-leader of the trial in a YouTube broadcast. There were 477,234 vaccinated healthcare workers who received the J&J vaccine in South Africa. Scientists looked at how the vaccine was holding up against Delta. What did they find?


91-96% protection against death


71% protection against hospitalization

In the United States, we got a great look on Friday (September 17). The CDC published a study that assessed vaccine effectiveness across all three vaccines. They analyzed data from 3,689 hospitalized adults at 21 hospitals across 18 states during March-August 2021. Immunocompromised patients were _excluded_. What did they find?


J&J effectiveness against hospitalization was 71% (Moderna was 93% and Pfizer was 88%)


Over time, there was a small decrease in protection against hospitalization (68% vaccine effectiveness). But the math told us that this wasn’t different than 71%.


J&J folks also had significantly lower number of antibody levels compared to mRNA folks. Unfortunately, we don’t know what a “good” antibody level is; we just know that sometimes lower numbers means not as protected.

Unfortunately, the number of J&J people in this study is very small (only 113 hospitalizations). So, we couldn’t accurately examine how vaccine effectiveness differed across risk factors (like age, comorbidities, etc.).

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## bwbwings

Stranger said:


> Ah , but how do you know, maybe we are underground and you are not one of us. This is of course a "theory"



I doubt it, by now you would have shared an "irrefutable" video on why you are right and the government is controlling your ability to by icecream

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

bwbwings said:


> I doubt it, by now you would have shared an "irrefutable" video on why you are right and the government is controlling your ability to by icecream



But they do ... and the icecream has microchips embedded in it

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

bwbwings said:


> I doubt it, by now you would have shared an "irrefutable" video on why you are right and the government is controlling your ability to by icecream



The forum has got an excellent "ignore" feature. Makes things peacefull.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

https://www.wsj.com/articles/some-v...bydz3fQqSfbh1bYMhFjgl4ZYTL1iI-jD6vWuteQz21bvY

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*From Wednesday, Pick n Pays will be paying out R350 Covid-19 grants in cash*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/r...y-and-boxer-stores-for-some-recipients-2021-9
21 Sept 2021

Special Covid-19 grants will be paid out at retail tills for the first time on Wednesday.
Pick n Pay says it will be the first retailer to offer cash collection of the special relief of distress (SRD) payments.
Recipients will be pre-assigned to the stores, and Pick n Pay has urged beneficiaries to check their collection point before arriving in stores.
Boxer stores are included, but BP Pick n Pay Express, Pick n Pay Clothing and Pick n Pay Liquor stores will not be paying out grants.
Retailers have kept a close eye on the SRD payments, which have been touted as a pilot for a basic income grant.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

Edit: better res image.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> View attachment 239933


Either my eyesight is more screwed than I believe it is, or your post is a tad erm ... blurry, (_politically correct word for the phrase "kak resolution"_)
Can you please post a higher resolution version of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Either my eyesight is more screwed than I believe it is, or your post is a tad erm ... blurry, (_politically correct word for the phrase "kak resolution"_)
> Can you please post a higher resolution version of it



I used my phone. Will try later when I get some better tech.

Here is the original post for now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> I used my phone. Will try later when I get some better tech.
> 
> Here is the original post for now



Thanks so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*Several people reportedly wound up in the ICU after a 'Get Covid' party in Canada*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/covid-party-canada-multiple-people-hospitalized-report-2021-9
24 Sept. 2021

"Several people were hospitalised after a "Get Covid-19" party in Canada, sources told City News Edmonton.

The sources told the media site that the party in Edson, Alberta, happened about two weeks ago, and an undisclosed number of attendees wound up in an intensive care unit at a hospital in Edmonton.

A "Get Covid" party is similar to "chickenpox party," in which people gather to intentionally expose their unvaccinated children to the virus in hopes of gaining natural immunity - a practice paediatricians call a gamble..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*The verdict is in: Pregnant women pass Covid-fighting antibodies to their unborn children*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/pregnant-women-pass-covid-vaccine-antibodies-to-children-2021-9
23 Sept. 2021

"New data suggests Covid-19 vaccines do more than protect mothers-to-be: Pregnant women also pass coronavirus antibodies to their unborn children.

A new study from researchers at New York University found high levels of coronavirus antibodies in the blood of newborns whose mothers had received the Pfizer or Moderna vaccine. The study looked at 36 newborns and found that all of them had antibodies when they were delivered.

Mothers who'd been vaccinated 13 weeks before giving birth seemed to pass along higher levels of antibodies than mothers who'd been vaccinated more than 20 weeks before giving birth. But the researchers said more data is needed to determine whether there's really a correlation between the timing of the vaccine and a newborn's antibody levels.

It's also not yet clear how well the newborn babies were protected from coronavirus infections, or how long that protection might last. Still, the researchers suggested coronavirus antibodies may give infants protection during the neonatal period - their first four weeks - or longer..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> *Several people reportedly wound up in the ICU after a 'Get Covid' party in Canada*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/covid-party-canada-multiple-people-hospitalized-report-2021-9
> 24 Sept. 2021
> 
> "Several people were hospitalised after a "Get Covid-19" party in Canada, sources told City News Edmonton.
> 
> The sources told the media site that the party in Edson, Alberta, happened about two weeks ago, and an undisclosed number of attendees wound up in an intensive care unit at a hospital in Edmonton.
> 
> A "Get Covid" party is similar to "chickenpox party," in which people gather to intentionally expose their unvaccinated children to the virus in hopes of gaining natural immunity - a practice paediatricians call a gamble..."



We are not going to make it as a species.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> We are not going to make it as a species.



Natural selection will resolve a lot of the "problems" ... my concerns are that they take up valuable medical resources, and take innocent people along on their selfish journey

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> View attachment 239935
> 
> 
> Edit: better res image.



Thanks @Adephi 

Question I have - on that chart - for Pfizer it says near the bottom of the chart that if you take 2 doses they should be 3 weeks apart. Thats 21 days
Yet we have a 42 day gap here in SA?
Why is this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Silver said:


> Thanks @Adephi
> 
> Question I have - on that chart - for Pfizer it says near the bottom of the chart that if you take 2 doses they should be 3 weeks apart. Thats 21 days
> Yet we have a 42 day gap here in SA?
> Why is this?



That chart is mainly based on research done in USA. In the UK they found a better immune response when they where spread out further. 

Also the waning effect of immunity is delayed longer. It is suspected the increased number of cases in Israel is due to the short interval they had between doses. At one of the many reasons.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 240109
> View attachment 240110



Down to 5% positivity. Looking much better.

If only we can get the jabs up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Down to 5% positivity. Looking much better.
> 
> If only we can get the jabs up.


I saw an article somewhere sometime recently saying that the jabs have taken a nosedive and they don’t know why

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

It seems the worlds largest HIV population, South Africa is largely responsible for the mutated Covid versions emerging and spreading across the globe  ... Scientists are saying that they harbor the Coronavirus for longer, allowing it to mutate as it reproduces, and that this is why we, amongst others, remain on the "_red list_"? ... there are a number of articles and papers available on the web on the subject;

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...v-epidemic-stymies-south-africa-s-covid-fight

https://www.biospace.com/article/so...-natural-laboratory-for-sars-cov-2-mutations/

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Silver

Adephi said:


> That chart is mainly based on research done in USA. In the UK they found a better immune response when they where spread out further.
> 
> Also the waning effect of immunity is delayed longer. It is suspected the increased number of cases in Israel is due to the short interval they had between doses. At one of the many reasons.



Thanks @Adephi !
Good to know 

Appreciate that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The immunization campaign is limping. The misinformation army is unfortunately way too active on social media. Many people are not going for their second shots because of the rumours of serious side effects... We are not winning the war.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> The immunization campaign is limping. The misinformation army is unfortunately way too active on social media. Many people are not going for their second shots because of the rumours of serious side effects... We are not winning the war.



Maybe we should be celebrating not commiserating, as a large percentage of these 'Sheople' will make themselves famous as Darwin Award candidates, raising the collective IQ a few points in the process

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Maybe we should be celebrating not commiserating, as a large percentage of these 'Sheople' will make themselves famous as Darwin Award candidates, raising the collective IQ a few points in the process



That would be great, if they weren't going to be the source of variants.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

*Lockdown now due to be ‘reviewed’ by 3 October – after govt just missed Ramaphosa’s deadline*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/l...ber-after-26-september-deadline-missed-2021-9
27 Oct. 2021

When South Africa moved to Level 2 lockdown, President Cyril Ramaphosa promised that would be reviewed within two weeks.
That deadline – made official in regulations – expired on Sunday. It was not met.
Instead, minister Minister Nkosazana Dlamini Zuma published a last-second amendment pushing the date out by another week, to 3 October.
There appears to be no reason she can't do the same thing again, when that date arrives.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

This is from a pro-vaccination movement.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> The immunization campaign is limping. The misinformation army is unfortunately way too active on social media. Many people are not going for their second shots because of the rumours of serious side effects... We are not winning the war.


and then there was a huge march in Durban CBD this morning with about a BILLION people all with no masks and absolutely no social distancing shouting and screaming and complaining about the F knows what now and people wonder why this virus is not going anywhere!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Stranger

https://www.iol.co.za/mercury/news/...vaccines-fd4bc13f-1ba8-4754-810f-e5fabf4962cd

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/mercury/news/...vaccines-fd4bc13f-1ba8-4754-810f-e5fabf4962cd


I have words for this but this is a nice place and I’ll be banned if I say what I really think regarding this.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Paul33 said:


> I have words for this but this is a nice place and I’ll be banned if I say what I really think regarding this.



Let the galaxy burn. All these protests that are led by people who are trying to (ironically) further their own agendas will seed the 5th wave.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> Let the galaxy burn. All these protests that are led by people who are trying to (ironically) further their own agendas will seed the 5th wave.



The real irony with these political parties and groups insisting on big crowd campaigning, you can't vote if you are in ICU.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> The real irony with these political parties and groups insisting on big crowd campaigning, you can't vote if you are in ICU.



On the same note is the irony of some one thinking BIG PHARMA is out to get them, then begging for hospital staff to save them with the same technology while they hang on to their life. "Medicine is trying to kill me until I'm actually dying then please give me the same medicine".

Or people not trusting vaccines then eating horse paste made by the exact same BIG PHARMA.

Same story with protesting at hospitals, vaccine is trying to kill us so lets mess it up for people who need the facilities to survive. 

Clown show.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> On the same note is the irony of some one thinking BIG PHARMA is out to get them, then begging for hospital staff to save them with the same technology while they hang on to their life. "Medicine is trying to kill me until I'm actually dying then please give me the same medicine".
> 
> Or people not trusting vaccines then eating horse paste made by the exact same BIG PHARMA.
> 
> Same story with protesting at hospitals, vaccine is trying to kill us so lets mess it up for people who need the facilities to survive.
> 
> Clown show.



Absolutely. People think the testing and preventative measures are a money making scheme. Wait till you see a hospital bill of someone spending in ICU for a few days. That's where the real money lies.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stranger

Adephi said:


> Absolutely. People think the testing and preventative measures are a money making scheme. Wait till you see a hospital bill of someone spending in ICU for a few days. That's where the real money lies.



You have that right, I am seeing gap cover bills in the tens of thousands never mind the real bill.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## CMMACKEM

I either had bad flu or covid last week. Things do not add up though, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday I was at home, Thursday I had a farewell and boom Friday I was sick. If it was covid, I have had worse flu than this, namely Oppi Koppi Flu.\

I did get vaccinated.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

CMMACKEM said:


> I either had bad flu or covid last week. Things do not add up though, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday I was at home, Thursday I had a farewell and boom Friday I was sick. If it was covid, I have had worse flu than this, namely Oppi Koppi Flu.\
> 
> I did get vaccinated.


It sounds like it. The symptoms are usually worst towards day 5-6…. Did you not get tested?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Grand Guru said:


> It sounds like it. The symptoms are usually worst towards day 5-6…. Did you not get tested?



I did not, I just immediately isolated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

CMMACKEM said:


> I did not, I just immediately isolated.


You can still get tested if you’re having symptoms….

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Stranger said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/mercury/news/...vaccines-fd4bc13f-1ba8-4754-810f-e5fabf4962cd



I hope they all get COVID.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

Grand Guru said:


> You can still get tested if you’re having symptoms….



I am aware and I probably should have gone but I do not think I was in any shape to leave the house, in addition it may have been a waste of money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> https://www.iol.co.za/mercury/news/...vaccines-fd4bc13f-1ba8-4754-810f-e5fabf4962cd



I wanna say "Winner" for the post informing us and "Disagree" for the nana's / antivaxers, so I opted for "Informative" and an explanation ... 
Thanks @Stranger

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Stranger

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I wanna say "Winner" for the post informing us and "Disagree" for the nana's / antivaxers, so I opted for "Informative" and an explanation ...
> Thanks @Stranger



Honestly I think it is all BS, smoke and mirrors anyway. I think there is a movement amongst the great unwashed that will jump on any opportunity to stick it to the fat cats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> Honestly I think it is all BS, smoke and mirrors anyway. I think there is a movement amongst the great unwashed that will jump on any opportunity to stick it to the fat cats.



Where did you get your sense of humor  ... I am so stealing the "great unwashed"

I do agree ... there are devious plans within devious plans within said unwashed's ranks, and certainly no long term insight as to their actions, but hey ... what do I know

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Where do I get my sense of humour?

Let me explain, I get it from you lot, ... it is called observational comedy, and man oh man are you lot ripe for the picking

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> Where do I get my sense of humour?
> 
> Let me explain, I get it from you lot, ... it is called observational comedy, and man oh man are you lot ripe for the picking



And some of us are just a little bit off....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

Vrot is the word you are looking for .....

You just have to love languages. Vrot means rotten ,,, so what does vrot rotten mean

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> Frot is the word you are looking for .....



The non-binary-correct word is: "over-ripe"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

South Africa moved to “adjusted” level 1:

Curfew 12pm - 4am
Gatherings - 750 indoors, 2000 outdoors. 50% capacity of a venue
Funerals - 100 people. No after tears
Bottle stores - Normal licences
Vaccinate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Stranger

Just for fun, tonight I am going to go out of my gate at 12:05, drink a whiskey in the street and take a piss on my own wall. I may even consider painting half my face blue and run around shouting "Freedom freedom."

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

So today Merck, who produce Ivermectin and clearly states it is not to be used for Covid, announced they submitted an antiviral for Covid to the FDA for approval. Yet it's only 50% effective against hospitalisation. 

Now without being cynical, lets assume it's safe for humans. Will this be used instead of IVM by the horse worm people? Will have to wait and see.

https://www.merck.com/news/merck-an...to-placebo-for-patients-with-mild-or-moderat/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> So today Merck, who produce Ivermectin and clearly states it is not to be used for Covid, announced they submitted an antiviral for Covid to the FDA for approval. Yet it's only 50% effective against hospitalisation.
> 
> Now without being cynical, lets assume it's safe for humans. Will this be used instead of IVM by the horse worm people? Will have to wait and see.
> 
> https://www.merck.com/news/merck-an...to-placebo-for-patients-with-mild-or-moderat/



I'm sorry ... this is funny ... 50% effective? really ... flipping a coin is 50% effective on getting heads and 50% effective on tails

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/sep/20/ivermectin-shortage-horse-owners-covid

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm sorry ... this is funny ... 50% effective? really ... flipping a coin is 50% effective on getting heads and 50% effective on tails
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/sep/20/ivermectin-shortage-horse-owners-covid



For antivirals and vaccines to be considered for approval they only need 30% effectivity. The Malaria vaccine for example is only 40% effective, and that's considered as a breakthrough. 

The thing about antivirals, they make you sick. Knowing people that has been on anti-retrovirals and tammy flu, the cure made them far more sicker than the disease.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm sorry ... this is funny ... 50% effective? really ... flipping a coin is 50% effective on getting heads and 50% effective on tails
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2021/sep/20/ivermectin-shortage-horse-owners-covid



But if you take into account there is a prevention available for free that gives over 95% protection, it doesnt really make sense to go this route.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

CMMACKEM said:


> I either had bad flu or covid last week. Things do not add up though, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday I was at home, Thursday I had a farewell and boom Friday I was sick. If it was covid, I have had worse flu than this, namely Oppi Koppi Flu.\
> 
> I did get vaccinated.



You got vaccinated, and it worked!


Adephi said:


> But if you take into account there is a prevention available for free that gives over 95% protection, it doesnt really make sense to go this route.



It makes sense as an additional prophylaxis to people who are high risk, or people who have caught it and their own immune response isnt great. Vaccine is only one level of protection. It's the same with sex workers or people in HIV positive relationships using PREP, they should use condoms, occasionally they don't or condoms fail, it's just another level.

So a pill for the average person to take day to day, especially with any side effects, yeah doesn't make sense I know people who use Acyclovir for very bad break outs on their mouths and few enjoy the reaction.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

The vaccines advertized effectiveness rate is specifically for mortality prevention so an antiviral which would reduce the hospitalization rate by half is more than welcome as it'll obviously reduce mortality and much better, it'll relieve an already overwhelmed Healthcare system. It's a winner!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> The vaccines advertized effectiveness rate is specifically for mortality prevention so an antiviral which would reduce the hospitalization rate by half is more than welcome as it'll obviously reduce mortality and much better, it'll relieve an already overwhelmed Healthcare system. It's a winner!



Absolutely. Anything is a win at this stage. I believe Pfizer is also announcing an antiviral for Covid soon.

My point is just that the auntie-waxxers should be carefull to use this as an excuse not to get jabbed. Because the treatments are not pleasant.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Absolutely. Anything is a win at this stage. I believe Pfizer is also announcing an antiviral for Covid soon.
> 
> My point is just that the auntie-waxxers should be carefull to use this as an excuse not to get jabbed. Because thentreatments are not pleasant.


Sorry, I missed your point on the first post.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

This one is special 



https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/drunk-turkish-man-search-party-b1929897.html

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> This one is special
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/drunk-turkish-man-search-party-b1929897.html




Must have been an awesome party. When you are so drunk you join your own search party.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi

*Queen star Roger Taylor criticises anti-vaxxers as ‘pathetic’*

“The anti-vaxxers I don’t get. I don’t understand that at all. It seems to be born of pure ignorance and an amount of arrogance and the conspiracy theories. It’s pathetic actually.

“Of course vaccinations work and we are so lucky to have them, to enable our own bodies to fight the virus.

“I know people that think it is some giant conspiracy. I just don’t understand them and to be honest I just think it is idiotic not to be vaccinated.

“And as for people only doing concerts for people who are not vaccinated, that is even more stupidity.”

https://ca.movies.yahoo.com/queen-star-roger-taylor-criticises-060024880.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## DavyH

For all you Richard Cheese fans out there. And if you’re not, you should be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

*Real reason Covid-19 vaccination numbers are low in South Africa*
''_regular surveys show that vaccine accessibility is a far bigger obstacle ''_
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...ow-in-south-africa.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

This is big

https://techcrunch.com/2021/10/04/facebook-messenger-instagram-whatsapp-are-all-down/


*Facebook, Messenger, Instagram and WhatsApp are all down*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> This is big
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2021/10/04/facebook-messenger-instagram-whatsapp-are-all-down/
> 
> 
> *Facebook, Messenger, Instagram and WhatsApp are all down*



Déjà vu ... I wonder if people will migrate to Telegram and Signal, just as they did when Blackberry went down some years back, migrating to WhatsApp and never return

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

And the statistics grow. My Mother in Law passed away this morning, complications stemming from her Covid earlier this year. This disease really is a crafty SOB, the long-term impact is much greater than most people realize or will acknowledge. Please guys, stay safe out there. I would rather greet you in a mask at the next event, and sit 2 meters apart, than never seeing you again at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And the statistics grow. My Mother in Law passed away this morning, complications stemming from her Covid earlier this year. This disease really is a crafty SOB, the long-term impact is much greater than most people realize or will acknowledge. Please guys, stay safe out there. I would rather greet you in a mask at the next event, and sit 2 meters apart, than never seeing you again at all.


So sorry, brother. Having lost both in laws this year, our thoughts are with you and your wife.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And the statistics grow. My Mother in Law passed away this morning, complications stemming from her Covid earlier this year. This disease really is a crafty SOB, the long-term impact is much greater than most people realize or will acknowledge. Please guys, stay safe out there. I would rather greet you in a mask at the next event, and sit 2 meters apart, than never seeing you again at all.


We lack the eciggsa emoticons for what is required as a response ... My condolences @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And the statistics grow. My Mother in Law passed away this morning, complications stemming from her Covid earlier this year. This disease really is a crafty SOB, the long-term impact is much greater than most people realize or will acknowledge. Please guys, stay safe out there. I would rather greet you in a mask at the next event, and sit 2 meters apart, than never seeing you again at all.



Sorry to hear about your loss DRS!!! All the best for you, SWAMBO and the rest of the family!!! Alert Level 1 is not going to be kind to our country either, I foresee a XMAS of social distancing and provincial closures happening. We are opening ourselves up for something ugly to happen, again...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And the statistics grow. My Mother in Law passed away this morning, complications stemming from her Covid earlier this year. This disease really is a crafty SOB, the long-term impact is much greater than most people realize or will acknowledge. Please guys, stay safe out there. I would rather greet you in a mask at the next event, and sit 2 meters apart, than never seeing you again at all.



I was going to mention the 3.5% positivity rate in today's figures, but then we get reminded to remain vigilant.

Condolences to you and the family.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And the statistics grow. My Mother in Law passed away this morning, complications stemming from her Covid earlier this year. This disease really is a crafty SOB, the long-term impact is much greater than most people realize or will acknowledge. Please guys, stay safe out there. I would rather greet you in a mask at the next event, and sit 2 meters apart, than never seeing you again at all.


Such sad news.Condolences to your wife,to you and to your family.
Sterkte.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And the statistics grow. My Mother in Law passed away this morning, complications stemming from her Covid earlier this year. This disease really is a crafty SOB, the long-term impact is much greater than most people realize or will acknowledge. Please guys, stay safe out there. I would rather greet you in a mask at the next event, and sit 2 meters apart, than never seeing you again at all.


Sorry for your loss sir. My condolences to your wife and family

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And the statistics grow. My Mother in Law passed away this morning, complications stemming from her Covid earlier this year. This disease really is a crafty SOB, the long-term impact is much greater than most people realize or will acknowledge. Please guys, stay safe out there. I would rather greet you in a mask at the next event, and sit 2 meters apart, than never seeing you again at all.


Condolences to you and your family 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And the statistics grow. My Mother in Law passed away this morning, complications stemming from her Covid earlier this year. This disease really is a crafty SOB, the long-term impact is much greater than most people realize or will acknowledge. Please guys, stay safe out there. I would rather greet you in a mask at the next event, and sit 2 meters apart, than never seeing you again at all.


Sorry for your loss - condolences to SWAMBO and the family .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And the statistics grow. My Mother in Law passed away this morning, complications stemming from her Covid earlier this year. This disease really is a crafty SOB, the long-term impact is much greater than most people realize or will acknowledge. Please guys, stay safe out there. I would rather greet you in a mask at the next event, and sit 2 meters apart, than never seeing you again at all.



So sorry to hear that @Dela Rey Steyn. Condolences to your wife.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

So very sorry to hear of your loss. Condolences to all.

When I look at what is happening around the world, Afghanistan for example, I want to take those people who complain about wearing a mask and the sanitizing ritual and shake them.

There is a ripple effect when a family member passes away, my wish is that those waves be smooth and calm for you and your family.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

Condolences to you and your family @Dela Rey Steyn 

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And the statistics grow. My Mother in Law passed away this morning, complications stemming from her Covid earlier this year. This disease really is a crafty SOB, the long-term impact is much greater than most people realize or will acknowledge. Please guys, stay safe out there. I would rather greet you in a mask at the next event, and sit 2 meters apart, than never seeing you again at all.



condolences Sir

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

https://vaccine.certificate.health.gov.za/

You can retrieve you vaccine certificare here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 5


----------



## SAVaper

Grand Guru said:


> https://vaccine.certificate.health.gov.za/
> 
> You can retrieve you vaccine certificare here


Network issue. Please try again later 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

SAVaper said:


> Network issue. Please try again later
> Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk



With SA's history of "offline systems" ... I have visions of being stranded in Outer Mongolia whilst they attempt to confirm said "vaccination passport"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

SAVaper said:


> Network issue. Please try again later
> 
> Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk



I first got a network error and then it couldn't find my info. I'll give it a few days for the teething issues. Not in desperate need for it right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

SAVaper said:


> Network issue. Please try again later
> 
> Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk





Adephi said:


> I first got a network error and then it couldn't find my info. I'll give it a few days for the teething issues. Not in desperate need for it right now.



It doesn't work on firefox or chrome, I think its to do with security settings, I don't use Edge for anything so no extensions on there and it worked perfect, got my cert and QR code.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

@SAVaper I got my certificate on my iPad before posting the link. It works but the server was probably flooded with requests this afternoon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 4 | Informative 6


----------



## SAVaper

Grand Guru said:


> @SAVaper I got my certificate on my iPad before posting the link. It works but the server was probably flooded with requests this afternoon


Probably, so we wait a while. Luckily there is no rush.
Thank you 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

Feliks Karp said:


> It doesn't work on firefox or chrome, I think its to do with security settings, I don't use Edge for anything so no extensions on there and it worked perfect, got my cert and QR code.


Thanks.
Will try that today 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Grand Guru said:


> https://vaccine.certificate.health.gov.za/
> 
> You can retrieve you vaccine certificare here


Typical South Africa .....network issues try later

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

ARYANTO said:


> Typical South Africa .....network issues try later



It expires in Jan, so unless you need it right now, I wouldn't worry too much, apparently there's phase II and phase III coming or some weird thing and these will be replaced. No idea WTF the government is doing.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO

*''Update – System still being tested*
Editor-in-chief at the Bhekisisa Centre for Health Journalism, Mia Malan, said the site was not officially live yet, but is currently being tested.

Users may therefore experience intermittent issues when trying to use the site.''

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Raindance

Feliks Karp said:


> No idea WTF the government is doing.


Neither does government...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

I hope it comes with the 2nd generation “enhanced” microchips as the Covid-19 one left most of us wanting…. No serious, this a major event!

​https://twitter.com/nytimes/status/1445778603329740800?s=21

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Big Tobacco is putting resources into marketing Tobacco Harm Reduction methods 

https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/prof...for-public-health-and-tobacco-harm-reduction/

*Profound problem of misinformation’ for public health and tobacco harm reduction*

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> *''Update – System still being tested*
> Editor-in-chief at the Bhekisisa Centre for Health Journalism, Mia Malan, said the site was not officially live yet, but is currently being tested.
> 
> Users may therefore experience intermittent issues when trying to use the site.''



Translation: Users SHALL therefore experience CONTINUOUS issues when trying to use the site.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And the statistics grow. My Mother in Law passed away this morning, complications stemming from her Covid earlier this year. This disease really is a crafty SOB, the long-term impact is much greater than most people realize or will acknowledge. Please guys, stay safe out there. I would rather greet you in a mask at the next event, and sit 2 meters apart, than never seeing you again at all.



So sorry to hear this @Dela Rey Steyn , sending you and your family strength in this difficult time

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Scientists didn’t sign off on shorter curfew, crowd counts, newly released memo shows*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/m...at-11pm-change-crowd-count-memo-shows-2021-10
7 Oct. 2021

The move to Alert Level 1 moved curfew back an hour, to midnight. But that's not what scientists advised government to do.
The Ministerial Advisory Committee recommended keeping curfew at 23:00, a memo released on Wednesday shows.
The group also recommended dropping crowd counts, in favour of allowing any indoor or outdoor venue to be filled to 50% capacity.
That too was not heeded.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Here's what you need to do if you've lost your vaccine card or EVDS number*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/how-to-get-a-new-vaccine-card-and-evds-number-2021-10
6 Oct. 2021

If you've lost the SMS containing the EVDS code, the department recommends calling the Covid-19 hotline.
If you've lost your vaccine card, you'll need to revisit the vaccination site with your identity document.
 The vaccination site here was the community hall, which is vacant unless a market is being held there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> Translation: Users SHALL therefore experience CONTINUOUS issues when trying to use the site.


Yay me! ... I got mine at 4AM this morning ... the system probably only allows for one concurrent user, and was beaten in the wee hours, whilst most were in la-la land

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.bbc.com/news/health-58170809

*Ivermectin: How false science created a Covid 'miracle' drug*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

*FNB may give you R3 million – or more – if you have a vaccine shot before end October*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/f...for-vaccinated-customers-how-it-works-2021-10
7 Oct. 2021

At the end of October, First National Bank will give one vaccinated customer at least R3 million, and possibly as much as R6 million.
It will do the same thing again in November and December.
To qualify, customers (in good standing) need only confirm they have received at least one dose of a Covid-19 vaccine.
At one minute before midnight on 31 October, entries to a First National Bank prize draw will close. A couple of days later the bank is due to contact the first of three of its customers to win a minimum of R3 million, or as much as R6 million.

To enter, you just need to have received at least one dose of a Covid-19 vaccine by the time that draw closes, then tell FNB as much via its mobile app...

The competition will run again in November and December, with the last entries for the last draw closing just before the end of 2021. 

Customers must be in good standing with the bank, with no outstanding debt or overdrawn accounts, and must have a valid South African ID.

They must also register, via the FNB app, on the bank's "nav>> Welness" section. That requires telling the bank their height and weight, and indicating if they are interested in activities such as hiking or swimming, in order to create a wellness profile. They can then access a "vaccine status" option.

That has a simple declaration: "I confirm that I have received at least one dose of the COVID-19 vaccine".

No details of the vaccine received, or proof, is required. According to the competition terms and conditions, proof will only be required from the winner.

Each of the three monthly draw winners will receive R3 million in cash. If they are 60 or older, they get another R1 million. And if they hold a life policy with FNB Life, "we will pay out an additional amount of maximum R2 million."

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 240953


any stats on how our vaccination program is plodding along?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> any stats on how our vaccination program is plodding along?



this one?

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> this one?


maybe possibly. thanks dude.

I do wish the masses would get bloody jabbed now so we can maybe start to do fun stuff again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

up to yesterday's figures...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> up to yesterday's figures...
> 
> View attachment 241000


If only the anti vaxers would, (or is it could?), read and understand this data, they'd be queuing up in droves to be vaccinated ... I live in hope!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> If only the anti vaxers would, (or is it could?), read and understand this data, they'd be queuing up in droves to be vaccinated ... I live in hope!


These anti vaxxers make my head spin. I just can’t understand it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> These anti vaxxers make my head spin. I just can’t understand it!



I had the honor of speaking to a auntie-waxer a few nights ago. My short temper was tested to the max. There is just no way of arguing against the arrogance, selfishness and stubbornness.

I actually very glad the covidiot gang seem to have left the forum. They haven't been seen in more than a month.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> I had the honor of speaking to a auntie-waxer a few nights ago. My short temper was tested to the max. There is just no way of arguing against the arrogance, selfishness and stubbornness.
> 
> I actually very glad the covidiot gang seem to have left the forum. They haven't been seen in more than a month.


I live with an anti vaxxer. My step kid turns 18 in a few days and she is vehemently against the jab because wait for it…… she watched a video online about bad it is. If my wife wasn’t around she would’ve been a headless anti vaxxer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> I live with an anti vaxxer. My step kid turns 18 in a few days and she is vehemently against the jab because wait for it…… she watched a video online about bad it is. If my wife wasn’t around she would’ve been a headless anti vaxxer.



I recall my Corporal in the SADF saying something to me during Basic training that may be applicable ... something about ripping off my head and defecating in my chest cavity, before pulling off my arms and beating me to death with the wet ends ... (It's way more impactful said in Afrikaans), and ... it's what I'd like to do to these selfish @#$%-ers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I recall my Corporal in the SADF saying something to me during Basic training that may be applicable ... something about ripping off my head and defecating in my chest cavity, before pulling off my arms and beating me to death with the wet ends ... (It's way more impactful said in Afrikaans), and ... it's what I'd like to do to these selfish @#$%-ers.


I think your corporal and I would’ve gotten on pretty well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*UPDATE | SA’s digital Covid-19 vaccine certificate is officially live*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/d...ne-certificate-system-in-south-africa-2021-10
8 Oct. 2021

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH

Paul33 said:


> I live with an anti vaxxer. My step kid turns 18 in a few days and she is vehemently against the jab because wait for it…… she watched a video online about bad it is. If my wife wasn’t around she would’ve been a headless anti vaxxer.


Your 30 years of mRNA vaccine research doesn’t compare to my 15 minutes of concentration on a YouTube video.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*Vaccine certificate site off to a shaky start – govt will resend all EVDS codes to help*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/d...lems-solved-by-resending-evds-numbers-2021-10
9 Oct. 2021

South Africa’s digital Covid-19 vaccine certificate system was officially launched on Friday, following an error-ridden testing phase.
But people, including healthcare workers vaccinated under the Sisonke Programme, are still reporting issues.
Some of these problems are purely technical, with the health department confirming that the system is under strain due to the sheer volume of enquiries.
Others concern missing or unrecognisable vaccination numbers.
Over the next few days, the health department will be resending vaccination numbers via SMS to everybody who’s been vaccinated to help solve the system’s problems.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> *Vaccine certificate site off to a shaky start – govt will resend all EVDS codes to help*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/d...lems-solved-by-resending-evds-numbers-2021-10
> 9 Oct. 2021
> 
> South Africa’s digital Covid-19 vaccine certificate system was officially launched on Friday, following an error-ridden testing phase.
> But people, including healthcare workers vaccinated under the Sisonke Programme, are still reporting issues.
> Some of these problems are purely technical, with the health department confirming that the system is under strain due to the sheer volume of enquiries.
> Others concern missing or unrecognisable vaccination numbers.
> Over the next few days, the health department will be resending vaccination numbers via SMS to everybody who’s been vaccinated to help solve the system’s problems.


I received an sms with a reminder of my code! Many people didn't keep theirs so this will come in handy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> I received an sms with a reminder of my code! Many people didn't keep theirs so this will come in handy



Also got an sms. But I'm in no hurry to check yet. Will maybe try tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

DavyH said:


> Your 30 years of mRNA vaccine research doesn’t compare to my 15 minutes of concentration on a YouTube video.


Concentration is pushing it a bit! It was also more than likely was a friend of a china who knows a dude who heard that the jab was bad therefore not taking it cause it’s dangerous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> I had the honor of speaking to a auntie-waxer a few nights ago. My short temper was tested to the max. There is just no way of arguing against the arrogance, selfishness and stubbornness.
> 
> I actually very glad the covidiot gang seem to have left the forum. They haven't been seen in more than a month.



I'm here, I've been vaccinated, but not convinced

...spin me your story

*yawn*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

just a bit of trivia, if you halve / fold over the latest Tool logo, it becomes a syringe ...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> just a bit of trivia, if you halve / fold over the latest Tool logo, it becomes a syringe ...
> 
> View attachment 241154



And another forum member with an eclectic music taste

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> And another forum member with an eclectic music taste


And enough patience to wait the 10 000 days* it takes to get a new Tool album out.

*Toolpun.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> And enough patience to wait the 10 000 days* it takes to get a new Tool album out.
> 
> *Toolpun.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33

Managed to get my vaccine certificate thingymajig this afternoon. Not sure what to do with it now but I have it nevertheless

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Govt just updated the lockdown laws – and now stadiums can open to sports fans*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/south-africa-stadiums-open-under-lockdown-level-1-2021-10
11 Oct. 2021

Stadiums and sporting venues in South Africa are allowed to open to spectators.
This is the latest amendment to the Disaster Management Act which governs lockdown regulations.
“Spectators at the venue of sports events are permitted but limited to 750 persons or less for indoor venues and 2,000 persons or less for outdoor venues,” the amendment, published on Monday, notes.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

I received an SMS today, stating that I can get my vaccination certificate - but alas, the website still says Network Issue". Not that it matters - I'm not planning on going anywhere, but I'd still like to have it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> I received an SMS today, stating that I can get my vaccination certificate - but alas, the website still says Network Issue". Not that it matters - I'm not planning on going anywhere, but I'd still like to have it.


I managed to get mine without issues early today, it must have been heavily trafficked when you went in. Give it a bash late or early and it should be fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*South Africa’s digital Covid-19 vaccine certificate system was officially launched on Friday, following an error-ridden testing phase. *
*But people, including healthcare workers vaccinated under the Sisonke Programme, are still reporting issues.*
*Some of these problems are purely technical, with the health department confirming that the system is under strain due to the sheer volume of enquiries. *
*Others concern missing or unrecognisable vaccination numbers.*
*Over the next few days, the health department will be resending vaccination numbers via SMS to everybody who’s been vaccinated to help solve the system’s problems.*
*For more stories go to www.BusinessInsider.co.za.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> 2,000 persons or less for outdoor venues



that’s a step in the right direction finally but 2000 people at an outdoor event? There were more people in Makro the other day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> that’s a step in the right direction finally but 2000 people at an outdoor event? There were more people in Makro the other day!



Whilst I'm for getting back to normality, and loathe to be the harbinger of doom ... I'm still not convinced we're ready for large outdoor events 
How many people were at the Ballito Rage Festival this time last year? ... I seem to recall it was some 2000 patrons, yet the knock on infection was half that , (_about 1000 people if my memory serves me correctly_).
I've heard rumblings that you will need to prove vaccination before being granted entry to the 2021 festival, however I think we all know how well that will work in S.A.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> that’s a step in the right direction finally but 2000 people at an outdoor event? There were more people in Makro the other day!



We went Friday to a see a show at a local venue. Tickets and ads said full Covid protocol to be followed. But at the the venue it was a different story.
We where there at 19:00 and could not find a seat or proper standing spot. Well close to 2000 if not more people. Not a mask in sight. The only sign of Covid protocol was a lost bottle of sanitiser in a corner.

December that 4th wave is going to hit again, and I don't think we will easily go to a higher lockdown level this time. I think its time to seriously concider mandatory jabs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> mandatory jabs.


I wish!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

The government is following the route of other countries that’s why they are offering the e-certificates… you won’t be able to attend social events, public buildings, sports events etc. without proof of vaccination… it’s a stepwise approach to making the vaccination mandatory.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> The government is following the route of other countries that’s why they are offering the e-certificates… you won’t be able to attend social events, public buildings, sports events etc. without proof of vaccination… it’s a stepwise approach to making the vaccination mandatory.


until the unjabbed masses here stomp their feet and march through the streets in protest of their "rights" being violated by the government "forcing" them to be jabbed and the government giving in to their demands like a bad parent with a naughty child!

I can't wait to see what happens when Cyril says you can't go to Wimpy without a jab passport!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> until the unjabbed masses here stomp their feet and march through the streets in protest of their "rights" being violated by the government "forcing" them to be jabbed and the government giving in to their demands like a bad parent with a naughty child!
> 
> I can't wait to see what happens when Cyril says you can't go to Wimpy without a jab passport!



This is probably the only time I would support a totalitarian approach, as these nana's are placing the rest of society at risk by becoming breeding grounds / variant creation platforms for "new improved", possibly even vaccine resistant variants

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> This is probably the only time I would support a totalitarian approach, as these nana's are placing the rest of society at risk by becoming breeding grounds / variant creation platforms for "new improved", possibly even vaccine resistant variants


I couldn't agree more. 

It could have been so simple but everyone is so worried about offending the easily offended non binaries that in the end nothing happens.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

whoop-whoop ,eventually got my Covid vax certificate downloaded ,seems the site is functional now , just be prepared to wait a while for the OTP arrive to your phone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*Drugmaker backed by company that owns Marlboro plans to launch first plant-based Covid vaccine*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...oro-mitsubishi-tanabe-pharma-medicago-2021-10
13 Oct. 2021

A Japanese drugmaker plans to submit data for a plant-based Covid-19 vaccine to Canadian regulators.
The vaccine is made using a relative of the tobacco plant.
Medicago, which is making the vaccine, is part-owned by tobacco giant Philip Morris International.
The world's first plant-based Covid-19 vaccine could reach Canada's drug regulator by the end of the year.

Leading Japanese drugmaker Mitsubishi Tanabe Pharma said on Tuesday that Medicago, its Quebec-based subsidiary that developed the shot, would apply for Canadian approval by the end of 2021, the Financial Times reported.

Marlboro cigarette brand manufacturer Philip Morris International part-owns Medicago, according to the Financial Times.

US market intelligence company Transparency Market Research predicted in September that the plant-based vaccine market, including non-Covid-19 vaccines, will be worth $2.34 billion (around R35 billion) by 2031.

A plant-based Covid-19 vaccine has never been approved before...

Medicago's plant-based Covid-19 vaccine has shown promise in trials.

Medicago said in May that, in a trial of 24,000 participants, those given its Covid-19 vaccine had 10 times as many antibodies as those who had previously caught Covid-19. The vaccine also gave no serious side effects in the study, it said.

The vaccine includes an adjuvant - an additive which enhances immune response - made by UK pharma giant GlaxoSmithKline, and was given as two doses, 21 days apart, Medicago said.

Medicago makes the plant-based vaccine by first inserting a genetic code into a bacteria. A close relative of the tobacco plant is then soaked in the modified bacteria. The code teaches the plant, Nicotiana benthamiana, to make a protein, which is then used in the vaccine, as per scientific journal Nature.

Its fast manufacturing time could cut costs and make it easy to adapt to emerging coronavirus variants: It takes five to six weeks for Medicago to produce a clinical-grade vaccine this way, compared to four to six months for traditional lab methods, Nathalie Charland, Medicago's senior director of scientific and medical affairs, told Nature

Plant-based vaccines also don't require the ultracold storage temperatures, unlike Moderna and Pfizer's Covid-19 shots.

Medicago said earlier this month that it planned to submit the vaccine to Japanese regulators by March 2022."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Have your say on whether COVID vaccinations/passports should be compulsory.
https://dearsouthafrica.co.za/mandatory-vaccination/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Have your say on whether COVID vaccinations/passports should be compulsory.
> https://dearsouthafrica.co.za/mandatory-vaccination/
> 
> View attachment 241473



The comments are a sad state of affairs.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> The comments are a sad state of affairs.


I love the "my choice, my body, my blah blah" and I wont be forced into taking a vaccine kak. Kids have to show a vaccine card to go to school anyway!

What the sh!t is wrong with society, people would rather carry on living in this covid hell that we are currently in than take a jab to move on back to "normal" sooner!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> I love the "my choice, my body, my blah blah" and I wont be forced into taking a vaccine kak. Kids have to show a vaccine card to go to school anyway!
> 
> What the sh!t is wrong with society, people would rather carry on living in this covid hell that we are currently in than take a jab to move on back to "normal" sooner!!!!!



I love the 'it's my constitutional right' folks. Just show they don't know the constitution.

Yes there is mention of freedom of choice. But there's also the obligation to the health and safety of every citizen. And no court will even bother to see any argument against it.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

I’ve been following this closely since yesterday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

I've been following this one. The auntie-waxxers are losing it!



Roughly translated : Teenagers can get the jab from next week. And they don't need permission from their parents.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> I've been following this one. The auntie-waxxers are losing it!
> 
> 
> 
> Roughly translated : Teenagers can get the jab from next week. And they don't need permission from their parents.



They don’t as consent for medical treatment is considered legal from the age of 12 in theory

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> They don’t as consent for medical treatment is considered legal from the age of 12 in theory



You are 100%. Another thing that's not new.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

We'll know by next weekend what damage the October School Holidays caused, suspecting a slight rise in numbers the week thereafter, let's see if RSA behaved this time around...

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Timwis

In UK 85.9% over 12's have had one jab while 78.8% have had both doses yet we are getting over 40,000 new cases a day and 150 deaths in fact this time last year before vaccinations cases and deaths were lower and yes double jabbed people are dying! Not an anti vaxxer but never heard of vaccines so ineffective and not tested thoroughly enough for anyone to know if the vaccine itself could cause long term damage!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> In UK 85.9% over 12's have had one jab while 78.8% have had both doses yet we are getting over 40,000 new cases a day and 150 deaths in fact this time last year before vaccinations cases and deaths were lower and yes double jabbed people are dying! Not an anti vaxxer but never heard of vaccines so ineffective and not tested thoroughly enough for anyone to know if the vaccine itself could cause long term damage!



Total new cases




Total deaths




Seems like its keeping the death rate down compared to the previous wave.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Timwis said:


> In UK 85.9% over 12's have had one jab while 78.8% have had both doses yet we are getting over 40,000 new cases a day and 150 deaths in fact this time last year before vaccinations cases and deaths were lower and yes double jabbed people are dying! Not an anti vaxxer but never heard of vaccines so ineffective and not tested thoroughly enough for anyone to know if the vaccine itself could cause long term damage!



"The increase looks to be fuelled by cases among school-aged children and teenagers which are at their highest level since autumn 2020, new data shows."

Heat map on vaccinations by age:

https://coronavirus.data.gov.uk/det...n_uptake_by_vaccination_date_age_demographics

Here's also a good article on the average UK person's attitude:

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ky-high-covid-rates-and-why-this-may-not-last

Everyone wants to blame the vaccine and the efficiency, there's absolutely no vaccine that's 100%, they don't work like that, and probably never will due to every clown thinking that a medical break through is some evil chip they want to shove up your ass and make a lot of money off of. The truth is, the UK vaccine program is not reaching everyone, one jab is not enough, and people are getting fatigued and accepting this as normalcy now.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> Total cases
> 
> View attachment 241692
> 
> 
> Total deaths
> 
> View attachment 241693
> 
> 
> Seems like its keeping the death rate down compared to the previous wave.


Incorrect, todays actual figures were 158 deaths and over 43.000 new cases, those figures confirm what I said this exact time last year infections and deaths were lower which your graphs confirm, I didn't say they were lower in December or January etc. The third wave isn't even expected to properly start for another month probably peaking in Jan-Feb and the health experts in the UK the very same ones that say the vaccine is effective are predicting 60,000 deaths. How can you get more deaths in a wave when nearly all adults are fully vaccinated than you got in waves when no one was vaccinated! Even looking at your graphs we are a month ahead in way of cases and deaths, so it took until mid November last year (when nobody was vaccinated) to get to where we are as early as mid October this year so that 60.000 estimate sounds very possible!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*Mixed feelings over youngsters not needing parents’ permission to get Covid-19 vaccine*
https://www.iol.co.za/saturday-star...-vaccine-381d77ea-24d4-4925-b422-6650897e0eac
16 Oct. 2021

"Children between the ages of 12 and 17 will on Wednesday be able to to get vaccinated. And they don’t permission from their parents.

Yesterday Health Minister Joe Phaahla announced that from October 20, children will be able to receive a dose of the Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine.

He told a media briefing that this was following advice from the Ministerial Advisory Committee, who advised that those in the 12-17 age group should only be given a single dose of the Pfizer vaccine. This was a precautionary measure as there had been a few cases of myocarditis – the inflammation of the heart muscle – in teenage boys.

“At this stage there’s been no indication that the first dose has any serious side effects so for now it will be just one, but we believe it will still offer significant protection and once more information comes we will offer the second dose. The timing of the second dose will be informed by further information,” the health minister said.

The department’s acting director-general, Dr Nicholas Crisp, said vaccinations would not take place at schools.

“For this period of the national vaccination programme children can be vaccinated at all public and private vaccination sites just like everyone else,” he said.

The Children's Act 38 of 2005 provides that children over the age of 12 years can consent to their own medical treatment provided they are sufficiently mature and have the mental capacity to understand the benefits, risks, and social and other implications of the treatment.

To some, though, the minister’s announcement brought anger.

“It's ridiculous,” said parent *Ruwayda Fredericks when he heard the news. “Kids need our permission for everything else, so why not to get vaccinated? I am offended that government can simply say to children to go get vaccinated. Never mind what your parents say. Never mind that they are the ones who support you with everything else. I will not allow this.”

Another parent, *Sam Kinnear, said he would go as far as to refuse his children permission, even if they asked him for permission.

“I will not be told what to do in my own home. There isn't enough research to show that the vaccines are safe for children. We don't even know if it is safe for adults. My kids are vaccinated for other diseases, anyway. That is my choice,” he said...."

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

To add to your argument @Feliks Karp, the new malaria vaccine that was approved a week ago is only effective in 30% of the cases I.e it prevents severe infections and death in only 30% of the cases yet, it was approved. The COVID vaccines are ar least twice as effective.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> *Mixed feelings over youngsters not needing parents’ permission to get Covid-19 vaccine*
> https://www.iol.co.za/saturday-star...-vaccine-381d77ea-24d4-4925-b422-6650897e0eac
> 16 Oct. 2021
> 
> "Children between the ages of 12 and 17 will on Wednesday be able to to get vaccinated. And they don’t permission from their parents.
> 
> Yesterday Health Minister Joe Phaahla announced that from October 20, children will be able to receive a dose of the Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine.
> 
> He told a media briefing that this was following advice from the Ministerial Advisory Committee, who advised that those in the 12-17 age group should only be given a single dose of the Pfizer vaccine. This was a precautionary measure as there had been a few cases of myocarditis – the inflammation of the heart muscle – in teenage boys.
> 
> “At this stage there’s been no indication that the first dose has any serious side effects so for now it will be just one, but we believe it will still offer significant protection and once more information comes we will offer the second dose. The timing of the second dose will be informed by further information,” the health minister said.
> 
> The department’s acting director-general, Dr Nicholas Crisp, said vaccinations would not take place at schools.
> 
> “For this period of the national vaccination programme children can be vaccinated at all public and private vaccination sites just like everyone else,” he said.
> 
> The Children's Act 38 of 2005 provides that children over the age of 12 years can consent to their own medical treatment provided they are sufficiently mature and have the mental capacity to understand the benefits, risks, and social and other implications of the treatment.
> 
> To some, though, the minister’s announcement brought anger.
> 
> “It's ridiculous,” said parent *Ruwayda Fredericks when he heard the news. “Kids need our permission for everything else, so why not to get vaccinated? I am offended that government can simply say to children to go get vaccinated. Never mind what your parents say. Never mind that they are the ones who support you with everything else. I will not allow this.”
> 
> Another parent, *Sam Kinnear, said he would go as far as to refuse his children permission, even if they asked him for permission.
> 
> “I will not be told what to do in my own home. There isn't enough research to show that the vaccines are safe for children. We don't even know if it is safe for adults. My kids are vaccinated for other diseases, anyway. That is my choice,” he said...."



This whole thing has been blown out of proportion. Nowhere did anybody say it's mandatory for teenagers. They just highlighted a law that has been in effect since 2005.

One of the main reasons of the law was to treat children that was harmed in domestic abuse, where the parents would not allow the children to get treatment. Also an attempt to lower pregnancies of under-aged rape victims. Back then nobody had a problem with it. Not my children, not my problem. Now the coin has turned and it's too late now to change things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> This whole thing has been blown out of proportion. Nowhere did anybody say it's mandatory for teenagers. They just highlighted a law that has been in effect since 2005.
> 
> One of the main reasons of the law was to treat children that was harmed in domestic abuse, where the parents would not allow the children to get treatment. Also an attempt to lower pregnancies of under-aged rape victims. Back then nobody had a problem with it. Not my children, not my problem. Now the coin has turned and it's too late now to change things.



And it should never change, kids should have unobstructed access to essential medical treatment. It's the same people who complain kids having access to information and medical treatment to do with sex. You may not want your child having sex, but they literally can, I'd rather they get educated and have access to birth control and any medical treatment if an oopsie occurs. People are dumb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/state-of-affairs-oct-17?justPublished=true

If we let our guard down too quickly, the United States could easily mirror the UK. The UK peaked on September 9 but after two weeks of decreasing, the UK reversed course. Cases are now exponentially increasing while the rest of Europe is fairing very well.

Relaxing public health measures only partially explains UK’s increase, though. Other factors include:


Spread of A.4 (a new sublineage [mutation] of Delta);


Suboptimal vaccination rates for kids compared to other European countries;


Leveraging AstraZeneca (slightly less efficacious vaccine);


Vaccinated sooner compared to other European countries (so vaccines are waning).
@Timwis

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/state-of-affairs-oct-17?justPublished=true
> 
> If we let our guard down too quickly, the United States could easily mirror the UK. The UK peaked on September 9 but after two weeks of decreasing, the UK reversed course. Cases are now exponentially increasing while the rest of Europe is fairing very well.
> 
> Relaxing public health measures only partially explains UK’s increase, though. Other factors include:
> 
> 
> Spread of A.4 (a new sublineage [mutation] of Delta);
> 
> 
> Suboptimal vaccination rates for kids compared to other European countries;
> 
> 
> Leveraging AstraZeneca (slightly less efficacious vaccine);
> 
> 
> Vaccinated sooner compared to other European countries (so vaccines are waning).
> @Timwis


They need to work on a better vaccine, what's the good of a vaccine that needs boosting every couple of months!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> They need to work on a better vaccine, what's the good of a vaccine that needs boosting every couple of months!



I believe they are working on vaccines thats more effective to the newer strains.

Most vaccines need a few boosters after the innitial jab. It's our immune systems that needs boosting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> I believe they are working on vaccines thats more effective to the newer strains.
> 
> Most vaccines need a few boosters after the innitial jab. It's our immune systems that needs boosting.


lol, normally they are just for new strains like the flu jab, yes with tetanus but that's years before a booster is needed every other vaccine I have had in my life don't require boosters at all in fact they don't even do booster jabs for them! Needing new vaccines for new strains is a totally worrying different matter and understand that but the vaccines we have now need boosting because they stop working. Get a measles jab you don't get or spread measles, get a polio jab you don't get polio get a covid jab you need a second, and then a booster and then no doubt more boosters at regular intervals but you still can catch it, spread it and even die from it!



Adephi said:


> Most vaccines need a few boosters after the innitial jab



What are all these other vaccines that need boosters as often as the covid vaccine if at all?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> What are all these other vaccines that need boosters as often as the covid vaccine if at all?



Vaccine boosters that children need include:


Hepatitis A
Hepatitis B
Haemophilus influenzae type B (Hib)
Measles-mumps-rubella (MMR)
Tetanus, diphtheria, and pertussis (Tdap)
Varicella
Vaccine boosters you may need as a teen or adult include:


Tdap (every 10 years)
Shingles
Pneumonia
Varicella
MMR
https://www.webmd.com/vaccines/vaccine-booster-shots#1

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> Vaccine boosters that children need include:
> 
> 
> Hepatitis A
> Hepatitis B
> Haemophilus influenzae type B (Hib)
> Measles-mumps-rubella (MMR)
> Tetanus, diphtheria, and pertussis (Tdap)
> Varicella
> Vaccine boosters you may need as a teen or adult include:
> 
> 
> Tdap (every 10 years)
> Shingles
> Pneumonia
> Varicella
> MMR
> https://www.webmd.com/vaccines/vaccine-booster-shots#1


Are these boosters needed after such a short time? I have never had more than one jab of any of the above apart from Tetanus and have never been told I needed one. With my wife having underlying conditions the effectiveness of the Covid vaccine scares the hell out of me even vaccinated she dare not go anywhere and I still keep social distancing and wear a mask! We were led to believe in the UK once everyone got vaccinated we would be ok instead they are predicting a further 60,000 deaths this winter, no end in sight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> Are these boosters needed after such a short time? I have never had more than one jab of any of the above apart from Tetanus and have never been told I needed one. With my wife having underlying conditions the effectiveness of the Covid vaccine scares the hell out of me even vaccinated she dare not go anywhere and I still keep social distancing and wear a mask! We were led to believe in the UK once everyone got vaccinated we would be ok instead they are predicting a further 60,000 deaths this winter, no end in sight!



Personally I had the Hep B shot as it is mandatory for registered healthcare workers. After the initial jab there was a booster after the first month and then again the 6 month. Then we tested for antibodies after a year and if it was below what it should be you got another booster after a year. Then we got tested every 5 years, but they scrapped the 5 year recommendation recently.

@Grand Guru can correct me if I'm wrong about the exact intervals. It's been almost 20 years ago.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> Are these boosters needed after such a short time? I have never had more than one jab of any of the above apart from Tetanus and have never been told I needed one. With my wife having underlying conditions the effectiveness of the Covid vaccine scares the hell out of me even vaccinated she dare not go anywhere and I still keep social distancing and wear a mask! We were led to believe in the UK once everyone got vaccinated we would be ok instead they are predicting a further 60,000 deaths this winter, no end in sight!



Here's a video that explains boosters better than I can. 



Just note it is 7 months old so some of the Covid info is slightly outdated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stranger

@Timwis 

Do you think the social behavior of the UK has anything to do with the continued and rise of the infections. Did they allow the social distancing and covid protocols to relax too early.

There is also the issue of variants and super spreader events like footie matches.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis

Stranger said:


> @Timwis
> 
> Do you think the social behavior of the UK has anything to do with the continued and rise of the infections. Did they allow the social distancing and covid protocols to relax too early.
> 
> There is also the issue of variants and super spreader events like footie matches.


My point is the Vaccine is not very effective, nearly all the UK is vaccinated so you may be right but my point is if the vaccine was any good a vaccinated population should be able to go to footie matches etc, A vaccine that doesn't stop you catching it, doesn't stop you spreading it and only stops "SOME PEOPLE" from getting serious symptoms is not fit for purpose! Your cases are coming down but that's nothing to do with vaccinations it's because of the time of year ours plummeted the same as we came into summer only difference is we had less deaths last summer before vaccinations (apart from the odd local lockdown restrictions we were out of lockdown) than this summer when we had vaccinations and that included before the start of footie supporters being allowed back to matches. Second wave while people were getting vaccinated we had more deaths than first wave before vaccinations were available and this winter when we are pretty much fully vaccinated they are predicting more deaths than last winter, (these vaccines were rushed and never before have vaccines been allowed with so little testing), economies are at risk so money over health nobody can be sure of mid term never mind long term effects that might occur that's why they usually take years to approve!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

But but but, the vaccine is not a silver bullet and I think a major issue is the non acceptance of the " the new normal" You yourself have adopted it out of fear, everyone else has said "nah **** it"

Italy should have been the yardstick of how vital the protocols should have been. Vaccination and continued protocol should be the way to go. However we have to look at who is guiding (for want of a better word) through this, and this is our exalted governments. They are stuffed if they do and stuffed if they don't.

Add to this the libtard population and those that adopt that when it suits them and we have the current situation.

If I was a current dictator I would not have had lockdowns, everyone would have been made to come to work. Travel by bicycle with a gas mask on and as you enter work you strip naked get sanitized and wear a hazmat suit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

*Molnupiravir: A New Hope For Prevention And Treatment Of Covid-19 And Other Dangerous Viruses ... A Step In The Right Direction?*

https://www.forbes.com/sites/willia...tment-of-covid-19-and-other-dangerous-viruses

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/delta-variant-covid-ay42-under-investigation-uk-2021-10

*Scientists are tracking new variant spreading in the UK that could be 10% more infectious than Delta*

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/why-didnt-powells-vaccine-work

*Why didn’t Powell’s vaccine work?*

Unfortunately Colin Powell died because of a deadly combination of an incurable cancer, old age, weakened immune system, and exposure to a deadly virus. The vaccine couldn’t save Colin Powell, but we could have. His death is a reminder of how serious this pandemic is and that we need to everything in our power to protect the 5.5 million immunocompromised around us.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## DavyH

Adephi said:


> https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/why-didnt-powells-vaccine-work
> 
> *Why didn’t Powell’s vaccine work?*
> 
> Unfortunately Colin Powell died because of a deadly combination of an incurable cancer, old age, weakened immune system, and exposure to a deadly virus. The vaccine couldn’t save Colin Powell, but we could have. His death is a reminder of how serious this pandemic is and that we need to everything in our power to protect the 5.5 million immunocompromised around us.


One of Colin Powell's last interviews was with Bob Woodward. When Woodward expressed sympathy about Powell's health issues, Powell said - "Don't say no and don't feel sorry for me, for god's sakes. I'm [nearly] 85 years old. I've got to have something."
A decent man who got caught up in the surge to invade Iraq and never stopped regretting it. He went out pretty much as he lived.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

DavyH said:


> One of Colin Powell's last interviews was with Bob Woodward. When Woodward expressed sympathy about Powell's health issues, Powell said - "Don't say no and don't feel sorry for me, for god's sakes. I'm [nearly] 85 years old. I've got to have something."
> A decent man who got caught up in the surge to invade Iraq and never stopped regretting it. He went out pretty much as he lived.


Decent man or not, I dont think History and the Iraqi people share this point of view though... they are still paying the price dearly to this day and for another couple of decades probably... what media doesn't report extensively are the personal interests Bush, Cheney and this man amongst others had in that war. It's just tragic how worthless the human life has become.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

I've just finished watching a documentary on what it is like in a COVID ICU ward. It was made in South Africa by a doctor who was working at the hospital. It documents the reality of what seriously ill patients go through when they're admitted.

I've come across a few people who refuse to be vaccinated, saying that they'll take their chances. To these people I have this to say. Please watch this documentary. You might realise that COVID is not a chance worth taking.

The documentary will be shown again on MNet Movies 4, Ch. 108 at these times:
24 Oct. at 13:50
28 Oct. at 12:55

The documentary is called Zero to Zero. The doctor who started filming during the first wave dealt with the first COVID patient to be hospitalised - Patient Zero. She assumed at the time that it would not be long before they had zero patients. Little did she know ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> I've just finished watching a documentary on what it is like in a COVID ICU ward. It was made in South Africa by a doctor who was working at the hospital. It documents the reality of what seriously ill patients go through when they're admitted.
> 
> I've come across a few people who refuse to be vaccinated, saying that they'll take their chances. To these people I have this to say. Please watch this documentary. You might realise that COVID is not a chance worth taking.
> 
> The documentary will be shown again on MNet Movies 4, Ch. 108 at these times:
> 24 Oct. at 13:50
> 28 Oct. at 12:55



It's called "Zero to Zero". 

Haven't seen it yet. Waiting for it to go on Showmax.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> It's called "Zero to Zero"..



Thanks @Adephi, I forgot to mention that. I've added a paragaph to my post above stating the name of the documentary as well as the reason behind the name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> I've just finished watching a documentary on what it is like in a COVID ICU ward. It was made in South Africa by a doctor who was working at the hospital. It documents the reality of what seriously ill patients go through when they're admitted.
> 
> I've come across a few people who refuse to be vaccinated, saying that they'll take their chances. To these people I have this to say. Please watch this documentary. You might realise that COVID is not a chance worth taking.
> 
> The documentary will be shown again on MNet Movies 4, Ch. 108 at these times:
> 24 Oct. at 13:50
> 28 Oct. at 12:55
> 
> The documentary is called Zero to Zero. The doctor who started filming during the first wave dealt with the first COVID patient to be hospitalised - Patient Zero. She assumed at the time that it would not be long before they had zero patients. Little did she know ...



I wanted to post this on one of our local FB groups. The Admin refused. Say no more.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru

S

Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

So according to the papers, if you are worried about receiving a microchip with your vaccination, you can go to your nearest Vet to get yourself scanned for reassurance. I stopped by the local SPCA yesterday on my way from work to test this theory... Apparently I belong to some or other Botha family in Brakpan...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> So according to the papers, if you are worried about receiving a microchip with your vaccination, you can go to your nearest Vet to get yourself scanned for reassurance. I stopped by the local SPCA yesterday on my way from work to test this theory... Apparently I belong to some or other Botha family in Brakpan...


Dela Rey Botha klink nie so cool nie !

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Up to and including today's figures:

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...ed-people-from-entry-heres-what-the-law-says/

*Can businesses in South Africa block unvaccinated people from entry? Here’s what the law says*

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

*With no help from home affairs, teens can’t get vaccinated without their parents after all*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...ovid-19-vaccination-and-cant-get-them-2021-10
24 Oct. 2021

"Children between 12 and 18 are now not only eligible to receive a single dose of a Covid-19 vaccine but can explicitly get themselves vaccinated with or without the consent of their parents.

But after a week of teenage vaccinations, and discussions about what would happen in situations such as an objection by one parent, it is now clear that a child trying to arrange their own vaccination will, in practice, find it effectively impossible.

Independent providers say they would be reluctant to provide a vaccination to an unaccompanied child, with the possibility that a vengeful anti-vaccine parent could then nit-pick about the process and procedure followed to test whether the child had properly consented. Nobody wants to be the test case who faces a damages claim or complaint before a professional body.

But it turns out that is not the major hurdle children face. They are more likely to be unable to arrange a vaccine shot because the government won't help them do so.

As with adults, children must be registered on the national Electronic Vaccination Data System (EVDS) in order to receive a jab. To confirm their identity for the purposes of that system, they require "South African ID cards, birth certificate with registration number, foreign passport or any verifiable asylum/refugee proof of identity bearing the name of the child". 

For the largest section of the eligible group, that will mean a birth certificate. And if the child can't lay their hands on a birth certificate presumably safely guarded by a parent or guardian? ...

It is not clear whether a child even has the theoretical right to obtain a copy of their own birth certificate. The department of home affairs refused to answer questions on the issue, instead referring all questions – including on the mechanics of how it issues copies of birth certificates – to the department of health.

But those who deal with home affairs offices every day say that, much like nurses and doctors, an official who helps a child circumvent the wishes of a parent could get in trouble. Those who refuse to do anything at all face no repercussions."

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Biden sets new rules as air travel to the US reopens*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-59044856
26 Oct. 2021

"... The proclamation signed by Mr Biden on Monday says that airlines will be required to check travellers' vaccination status before they can board departing planes.

"It is in the interests of the United States to move away from the country-by-country restrictions previously applied during the Covid-19 pandemic and to adopt an air travel policy that relies primarily on vaccination to advance the safe resumption of international air travel to the United States," Mr Biden's proclamation says.

Airlines must confirm that the proof of vaccination comes from an "official source" and was received at least two weeks prior. Any vaccines approved by US health regulators will be accepted.

Unvaccinated travellers, including Americans, will have to show a negative Covid test taken within one day of departure.

Children under the age of 18 will be exempt from the vaccination requirement but must still provide a negative test taken within three days of travel.

The new restrictions take effect on 8 November.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Fresh lockdowns in China as local Covid-19 infections spread to 11 provinces*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/10/25/china/covid-update-intl-hnk/index.html
25 Oct. 2021

"Authorities in northern China are reimposing lockdowns and other emergency measures to curb the spread of coronavirus, with health officials warning of a worsening outbreak after the country recorded more than 100 cases across 11 provinces over the last week.

"Since October 17, there have been multiple scattered local outbreaks in China, and they're expanding rapidly," Mi Feng, a spokesman at the National Health Commission (NHC), said at a news conference Sunday. "There is an increasing risk that the outbreak will spread even further."

The rapid spread comes despite about 75% of China's population -- or more than a billion people -- being fully vaccinated, according to Mi."

_[I don't understand why people think that the vaccination *prevents* COVID. Vaccinations don't prevent, they only lessen the severity.]_

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*SA airlines may give you drinks and food again – but you can’t share your in-flight magazine*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/l...ink-and-food-on-south-african-flights-2021-10
25 Oct. 2021

South African airlines have been prohibited from serving food or drink, with the exception of bottled water, for almost 8 months.
But the recent round of amendments to the Disaster Management Act by the department of transport gives airlines the greenlight to resume in-flight catering.
The sharing of in-flight magazines remains prohibited.
And any magazines which are used and left behind must be disposed of.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 242471
> View attachment 242472



1.1% positivity.

Hope it stays that low for at least a month.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Adephi

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.sub...5-11-year-olds-fda-meeting?justPublished=true

*Vaccines for 5-11 year olds: FDA meeting cliff notes*

Loads of info and graphs in the link. But ended up in this:


VRBPAC needed to vote: _“Based on the totality of scientific evidence available, do the benefits of the PfizerBioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine when administered as a 2-dose series (10 µg each dose, 3 weeks apart) outweigh its risks for use in children 5-11 years of age?”_


Yes: 17 votes


No: 0 votes


Abstain: 1 vote

The ball now goes to the FDA. Then, it goes to the ACIP and CDC next week. If all goes well, vaccines in arms for 5-11 year olds will come at the end of next week.

So early next year we might start with our 5-11 year-olds.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Covid-19 is killing more South Africans than cancer – and everything else: Discovery Life*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/d...t-how-many-people-covid-19-is-killing-2021-10
27 Oct. 2021

Covid-19 is killing more South Africans than cancer, says Discovery Life, based on its claims data.
It is also claiming more lives than heart disease – and more than every other cause of death combined.
In the first part of 2021, Covid-19 deaths made up 57% of the life insurance company's claims.

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> 1.1% positivity.
> 
> Hope it stays that low for at least a month.


I've driven about a million kms in the last few days in and around KZN and if 3 people walking the roads have been wearing masks it's a lot and social distancing? Whats that? Its non existent at the moment o


Hooked said:


> *Covid-19 is killing more South Africans than cancer – and everything else: Discovery Life*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/d...t-how-many-people-covid-19-is-killing-2021-10
> 27 Oct. 2021
> 
> Covid-19 is killing more South Africans than cancer, says Discovery Life, based on its claims data.
> It is also claiming more lives than heart disease – and more than every other cause of death combined.
> In the first part of 2021, Covid-19 deaths made up 57% of the life insurance company's claims.


And still the anti-vaxxers and the tin foil hat brigade shout about COVID being fake.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Grand Guru

*Merck will allow drugmakers in other countries to make its COVID-19 pill*
*
https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...1/10/27/1049587575/merck-covid-pill-countries*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> *Merck will allow drugmakers in other countries to make its COVID-19 pill*
> 
> *https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...1/10/27/1049587575/merck-covid-pill-countries*


So a treatment for Covid as opposed to a vaccine?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> So a treatment for Covid as opposed to a vaccine?


Yes, it is supposed to prevent severe cases and reduce mortality by a further 50%

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> Yes, it is supposed to prevent severe cases and reduce mortality by a further 50%


Still a very big step forward in the ever enticing normal we’re all craving!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

When Africans can’t reach the fixed target, they lower the standard  40%??. 


*Only 5 African countries may fully vaccinate 40% of population by year-end : WHO Africa*
*
https://www.sabcnews.com/sabcnews/o...nate-40-of-population-by-year-end-who-africa/*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> When Africans can’t reach the fixed target, they lower the standard  40%??.
> 
> 
> *Only 5 African countries may fully vaccinate 40% of population by year-end : WHO Africa*
> 
> *https://www.sabcnews.com/sabcnews/o...nate-40-of-population-by-year-end-who-africa/*


I know I put a funny rating but it’s a sarcastic funny rating, if not a bit of a frightened funny rating.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Anti-vaxxer problems..

https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...90c3-017f76d938ab?utm_source=pushnotification

*Government considering making Covid-19 vaccines mandatory for public servants*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

https://theconversation.com/your-un...ZQnXIVsmxzamK8-wx5DSHq2F_QopKfjnBJQ25leXLecRo

Your unvaccinated friend is roughly 20 times more likely to give you COVID

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...ictions-over-christmas/?utm_source=newsletter
*3 lockdown scenarios for South Africa – including restrictions over Christmas*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked

*From Monday, people over 60 get paid to vaccinate – and 50-year-olds could be in line soon*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/v...ccinated-from-1-november-via-shoprite-2021-10
29 October 2021

"From Monday, 1 November, some South Africans will effectively be paid to receive the Covid-19 vaccine. And, if that goes well, more people may soon be eligible for something close to cash in return for taking the jab.

The department of health on Friday announced the details of the new "Vooma Vouchers", for people aged 60 and over, who will receive R100 in the form of a Shoprite voucher that can be spent at any Checkers, Usave, or Shoprite store. The vouchers can also be gifted, with the intention that those not close enough to a store to use it can send it on to family or friends.

The money will be very nearly automatically paid, the department said. After they get the shot, anyone in the right age group is due to receive an SMS, to the number provided when they registered on the Electronic Vaccination Data System (EVDS). They must respond, via a free SMS, in effect giving permission for a Shoprite account to be created for them, and provide their ID or passport number.

Those SMSes are expected to start going out on 4 November, though anyone of the right age vaccinated from 1 November should get one.

The vouchers are valid for 30 days after they are issued. They can be used to buy electricity, cellphone data, or groceries, but can not be directly exchanged for cash.

Those coming in for a second dose of Pfizer are not eligible.

R26 million worth of vouchers will be issued on a first-come-first-served basis, said health minister Joe Phaahla, making for 260,000 recipients.

The vouchers are valid for 30 days after they are issued. They can be used to buy electricity, cellphone data, or groceries, but can not be directly exchanged for cash.

Those coming in for a second dose of Pfizer are not eligible..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Nando’s offers R500,000 worth of chicken to the best-performing election day vaccination teams*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/free-nandos-chicken-for-vaccine-workers-on-election-day-2021-10
29 Oct. 2021

Pop-up vaccination sites will be deployed at 1,000 voting centres on 1 November, when South Africans vote in the municipal elections.
Healthcare workers operating these sites have a chance to be rewarded for their efforts.
Nando’s is offering R500,000 worth of vouchers to the vaccination teams which manage to administer the most jabs on election day.
A thousand vouchers, worth R500 each, will be awarded to each member of the 15 best-performing teams in each province.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

*All you need to know about Covid vaccine for kids: Lower dose, fewer side effects, same benefit*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/what-to-know-covid-vaccine-kids-5-to-11-2021-10
28 Oct. 2021

Kids aged 5 to 11 are on the cusp of being eligible for Pfizer's Covid-19 vaccine, following a vote from the FDA's advisory panel.
Children will get 10-microgram shots - one-third of the dose given to adults and teens.
Paediatricians will be heavily involved in giving the vaccines to kids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Seems the Vaalies behaved themselves coming down to the beaches for October holiday...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*30,000 people were trapped in Shanghai Disneyland after one person tested positive for Covid-19*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/shanghai-disneyland-30000-people-trapped-one-covid-case-2021-11
1 Nov. 2021


Disneyland Shanghai shut down after one positive Covid-19 case was found there.
The nearly 34,000 visitors and staff had to get tested before they were allowed to leave.
Videos showed people lining up and workers in protective gear doing the tests.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Covid-19 deaths pass five million worldwide*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-59119731
1 Nov. 2021

"... Nearly 250 million cases of the virus have been recorded worldwide.

The World Health Organization (WHO) estimates the pandemic's real global death toll could be two to three times higher than official records..."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

The number of new cases has never gone down so much since April last year… if Russia wasn’t going through a stormy 5th wave and the numbers in Europe weren’t on the rise I would have hoped this was the end…. Hopefully soon enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> The number of new cases has never gone down so much since April last year… if Russia wasn’t going through a stormy 5th wave and the numbers in Europe weren’t on the rise I would have hoped this was the end…. Hopefully soon enough.
> 
> View attachment 243064


The numbers are looking excellent at the moment. 

maybe just maybe the jabs (apologies tinfoil hat brigade) are making a difference as well? #justsaying

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> The numbers are looking excellent at the moment.
> 
> maybe just maybe the jabs (apologies tinfoil hat brigade) are making a difference as well? #justsaying



Day to day fluctuations in the New Cases from the 3rd of June 2021 to the 2nd of November 2021

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> The numbers are looking excellent at the moment.
> 
> maybe just maybe the jabs (apologies tinfoil hat brigade) are making a difference as well? #justsaying


The vaccination campaign is certainly making a difference in the number of admissions and deaths from what I saw in our hospitals in Bloem but, the new cases shouldn’t be affected much as we’re far below targets. I follow what is happening overseas almost on daily basis and I translate it to the local context. We’re far from being done… next wave in 4 to 6 weeks.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> The numbers are looking excellent at the moment.
> 
> maybe just maybe the jabs (apologies tinfoil hat brigade) are making a difference as well? #justsaying



If our vax rate was 60-70% and up I would say we would be safe. But unfortunately we live in the real world filled with idiots.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Vaccination needs to be compulsory AND it must be compulsory to show proof of vaccination before being allowed to enter shops, shopping malls, bars and restaurants. In addition, the consequences of allowing unvaccinated people into these establishments must be dire e.g. your business will be closed down. Just as it was with the alcohol ban.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

*You can now buy mandatory vaccine certificates for SA – more than 100 years old*
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/lockdown-diaries-covid-19-matters.t65839/page-308
3 Nov. 2021





Vaccine certificates existed long before the Covid-19 pandemic.
In response to South Africa’s smallpox pandemic more than 100 years ago, children had to be vaccinated within six months after birth.
Once the jab had been administered, a “medical certificate of successful vaccination” would be issued.
Four of these certificates, issued as part of the Free State’s Vaccine Ordinance of 1903, are now on auction.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Covid: US fully approves Pfizer vaccine for children over five*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-59044853
3 Nov. 2021

"The US has approved the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine for children aged five to 11, clearing the way for millions of young Americans to get vaccinated...

FDA officials determined that the vaccine was around 91% effective in preventing Covid in young children, and that their immune response was comparable to that seen in people aged 16 to 25. No serious side effects were found by researchers.

Children aged five to 11 are given a jab with a third of the dosage given to adults, creating a new logistical challenge for drug suppliers and doctors. Smaller needles are also used and second jab is required three weeks after the first..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> If our vax rate was 60-70% and up I would say we would be safe. But unfortunately we live in the real world filled with idiots.


and unfortunately the idiots outnumber us a million to 1.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> Vaccination needs to be compulsory AND it must be compulsory to show proof of vaccination before being allowed to enter shops, shopping malls, bars and restaurants. In addition, the consequences of allowing unvaccinated people into these establishments must be dire e.g. your business will be closed down. Just as it was with the alcohol ban.


we went to the the shops the other day and I had to laugh because inside the one restaurant is a big banner saying please wear your mask to protect us and sitting next to it was a customer with her mask off eating her lunch. Its insane.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Paul33 said:


> (apologies tinfoil hat brigade)


Really, tinfoil, you should really try to keep up with our technological advances boet.



High tech stainless is the only thing that works on 5G.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33

Raindance said:


> Really, tinfoil, you should really try to keep up with our technological advances boet.
> View attachment 243211
> 
> 
> High tech stainless is the only thing that works on 5G.
> 
> Regards


We’re clearly behind the times in ol laid back Durbs

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Paul33 said:


> We’re clearly behind the times in ol laid back Durbs


Our hats in Venda are still made of clay and cow dung.... wich would explain some of the shitty ideas and views that a lot of people have here....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Our hats in Venda are still made of clay and cow dung.... wich would explain some of the shitty ideas and views that a lot of people have here....


no pun intended but thats kak funny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

*New pill designed to treat active Covid infections just approved in UK, first country to do so*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/merck-molnupiravir-covid-uk-authorize-antiviral-pill-2021-11
4 Nov. 2021

The UK is the first to authorise the use of Merck's antiviral pill for Covid-19.
The pill has been found to halve the likelihood of death or hospitalisation from Covid-19 in clinical trials.
Merck has also requested authorisation for use in the US.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://retractionwatch.com/2021/11/02/ivermectin-covid-19-study-retracted-authors-blame-file-mixup/

"The authors of a study purportedly showing that ivermectin could treat patients with SARS-CoV-2 have retracted their paper after acknowledging that their data were garbled."

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Got this yesterday. About to get boosted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Had our first 2 new hospitalized covid patients in town yesterday, both unvaxxed... So far only on oxygen.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

*The number of people who have died from covid-19 is likely to be close to 17m
*
https://www.economist.com/graphic-d...ed-from-covid-19-is-likely-to-be-close-to-17m

*Oxford scientists find gene that doubles risk of dying from Covid-19*

https://www.straitstimes.com/world/...=Telegram&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=STTG

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Got this yesterday. About to get boosted.
> 
> View attachment 243377



Just in time too, J&J drops to 13% at 6 months. 
https://www.latimes.com/science/sto...decline-in-effectiveness-of-covid-19-vaccines

And before any tinfoil hats attack with a "rubbish" vaccine story, the vaccines aren't the problem, drop in immunity is a common trait amongst all corona virus infections, and people spreading this shit is just keeping it in circulation. Strap in, this is going to last a while, hopefully the treatments plus boosters will whittle it down.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Had our first 2 new hospitalized covid patients in town yesterday, both unvaxxed... So far only on oxygen.


I saw another hospital somewhere sent their last 2 covid patients home the other day and are covid patients free for now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 243423
> 
> View attachment 243424



Numbers still low, thats good. But that Gauteng breaking through the 100 mark is a concern.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Numbers still low, thats good. But that Gauteng breaking through the 100 mark is a concern.


Please please say it isn’t the start of the predicted, dreaded 4th wave!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked

*US to reopen borders to vaccinated travellers after 20 months*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-59201107
8 Nov. 2021

"The US is reopening its borders on Monday to double-jabbed foreign visitors, ending a 20-month entry ban...

Under the new rules, foreign travellers will need to show proof of vaccination before flying, get a negative Covid-19 test result within three days of travelling, and hand over their contact information. They will not have to quarantine..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Hooked

*Singaporeans who are 'unvaccinated by choice' can no longer receive free Covid-19 treatment*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...-by-choice-no-free-covid-19-treatment-2021-11
9 Nov. 2021

Singapore will no longer pay for Covid-19 treatment for people who choose not to get the vaccine.
The government said most of the people who "require intensive inpatient care" are unvaccinated.
At least 85% of the Singapore population is vaccinated, and 18% have received booster shots.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

I just gave consent to go for my booster jab and officially integrate the national 5G grid

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> I just gave consent to go for my booster jab and officially integrate the national 5G grid
> 
> View attachment 243616



Did mine earlier. Still waiting for my voucher.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Did mine earlier. Still waiting for my voucher.


I received the voucher instantly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> I received the voucher instantly



Did it again and then he voucher came through. So I gave them concent twice. Maybe I will get the 6G shot then and I will become a NWO overlord and treat the rest of the world as my peasants, mwahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Are the booster jabs available for the general public yet? @Adephi @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> Are the booster jabs available for the general public yet? @Adephi @Grand Guru


Not yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 243697
> View attachment 243698



Gauteng is teasing again..

@Grand Guru do you know what is that number under the provincial daily count? Eg. Gauteng's daily is 93, but what is that 434 underneath it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Gauteng is teasing again..
> 
> @Grand Guru do you know what is that number under the provincial daily count? Eg. Gauteng's daily is 93, but what is that 434 underneath it?


Active cases, I guess.

Edit: it is in the second set of stats. It’s definitely the number of active cases

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Active cases, I guess.
> 
> Edit: it is in the second set of stats. It’s definitely the number of active cases



I guess you are right. It correlates with the second map.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Very interesting article on the history of the Rubella vaccine and the lessons learnt help set the guidelines for the Covid vaxine.

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/rubella-we-vaccinate-for-far-less?justPublished=true

*Rubella: We vaccinate for far less*

*

*

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Stranger

Are there any stats re: vaccination by province ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Stranger said:


> Are there any stats re: vaccination by province ?



Info as it was standing on Monday

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 243784
> View attachment 243785


Gauteng hit over that dreaded 100 mark again that you've been watching @Adephi

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

*Austrians heading towards lockdown for unvaccinated*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-59245018
11 Nov. 2021

"Austrians are days away from a first lockdown for anyone not fully vaccinated, after record infections were reported across the country.

Upper Austria province will impose restrictions from Monday if it gets the go-ahead from the federal government. Salzburg also plans new measures.

Chancellor Alexander Schallenberg said a national lockdown for the unvaccinated was "probably inevitable".

Two-thirds of people should not suffer because others were hesitant, he said...

Austria has already banned the unvaccinated from going to restaurants, cinemas, ski lifts and hairdressers, but things are about to get even tougher in Upper Austria.

Critics say the lockdown will be very hard to enforce..."

The province is introducing a lockdown for the unvaccinated.

The chancellor says this means that people who have not been vaccinated won't be able to leave home, unless it is for essential reasons like going to work, buying food or exercise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> *Austrians heading towards lockdown for unvaccinated*
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-59245018
> 11 Nov. 2021
> 
> "Austrians are days away from a first lockdown for anyone not fully vaccinated, after record infections were reported across the country.
> 
> Upper Austria province will impose restrictions from Monday if it gets the go-ahead from the federal government. Salzburg also plans new measures.
> 
> Chancellor Alexander Schallenberg said a national lockdown for the unvaccinated was "probably inevitable".
> 
> Two-thirds of people should not suffer because others were hesitant, he said...
> 
> Austria has already banned the unvaccinated from going to restaurants, cinemas, ski lifts and hairdressers, but things are about to get even tougher in Upper Austria.
> 
> Critics say the lockdown will be very hard to enforce..."
> 
> The province is introducing a lockdown for the unvaccinated.
> 
> The chancellor says this means that people who have not been vaccinated won't be able to leave home, unless it is for essential reasons like going to work, buying food or exercise.



I cannot wait to see the backlash from this

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stranger

Well at least they have the balls to do it

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

Feliks Karp said:


> I cannot wait to see the backlash from this


Imagine the song and dance if this happened here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

Paul33 said:


> Imagine the "looting" if this happened here.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Apologies. I spelled looting wrong. Will pay attention next time.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

*White-tailed deer found to be huge reservoir of coronavirus infection*

https://theconversation.com/white-t...uge-reservoir-of-coronavirus-infection-171268


"A second unpublished study has detected the virus in 80% of deer sampled in Iowa between November 2020 and January 2021. 

Such high levels of infection led the researchers to conclude that deer are actively transmitting the virus to one another. The scientists also identified different SARS-CoV-2 variants, suggesting there have been many human-to-deer infections."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Another great article on how jabs reduce transmission. A good 10 minute read.

*How vaccines reduce transmission*

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/how-vaccines-reduce-transmission?justPublished=true

*Bottom Line*

The majority of vaccinated people won’t spread the virus if they are exposed. Among breakthrough cases, vaccines ensure less infectious viral particles for a shorter period of time. Fully vaccinated people provide little to no threat to community transmission. Boosters also help. And those with infection-induced immunity may or may not help reduce transmission.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...that-south-african-workers-should-know-about/

*The new Covid-19 legal case that South African workers should know about*

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Thanks to all the experts for this thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

*State of Affairs: Europe. Should we stop counting cases?*

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/state-of-affairs-europe-should-we?justPublished=true

So, believe it or not, we continue to see a beautiful correlation between country-level vaccination rates and case rates/deaths:


Countries with the _lowest_ vaccination rates have the _highest_ cases. For example, Czech Republic has a 43% *un*vaccination rate and a 7-day average of 499 cases per 100K.


And, countries with the _highest_ vaccination rates have the _lowest_ cases. For example, Portugal has a 12.4% *un*vaccination rate and a 7-day average of 67 cases per 100K.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 244035
> 
> View attachment 244034


things are looking consistently low, nice to see!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

So is the Coronavirus Command Council EVER going to release us from lockdown do you think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> So is the Coronavirus Command Council EVER going to release us from lockdown do you think?


Not while the opportunity to exercise their meglomanic, dictatorial, kleptomanic, and idiotic psyche's exists  as it's a fantastic smokescreen for their illicit "activities"

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> So is the Coronavirus Command Council EVER going to release us from lockdown do you think?



If we had a vaccinated rate of about 60% there could have been a valid argument to at least get rid of the curfew. But thanks to the auntie-waxxers, the risk is still too high.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Experts are now talking about 90 to 95% vaccination rate in the general population as a more accurate target to stop/control the transmission of the virus. This seems to be correct seen what is happening in Europe at the moment. Needless to say we are f@ked

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> we are f@ked



yay

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Experts are now talking about 90 to 95% vaccination rate in the general population as a more accurate target to stop/control the transmission of the virus. This seems to be correct seen what is happening in Europe at the moment. Needless to say we are f@ked



That 90-95% is to eradicate Covid. I think we can sit back, relax, and accept the fact that is never going to happen. Especially with the variants and mutations changing that figure every few months.

I think the main main focus now is to get this to endemic level where hospitalisations can be easily managed. Like it is now. Until that wave hits us.

But yeah, we are f'ed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> But yeah, we are f'ed.



Yay again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> Yay again



SA at the best of times is not for sissies, and a strong constitution tied into a good sense of humour will get us through this, (and _maybe a baseball bat to use on the antivaxers too _)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> SA at the best of times is not for sissies, and a strong constitution tied into a good sense of humour will get us through this, (and _maybe a baseball bat to use on the antivaxers too _)



On our CV's we can place "South African" under "Skills".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> a baseball bat to use on the antivaxers too

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> endemic level



this would be ideal but the way people are behaving like covid isn't real or around and they walk around with no masks, no social distancing, nothing at all, I worry that we never going to get there.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stranger

We will sad to say but there will be a prolonged drawn out loss of life until we reach herd immunity.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

We seem to be having an outbreak of swine flu over here

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> We seem to be having an outbreak of swine flu over here



Yup and some of the highest daily numbers of confirmed flu infections seen in a while, and since SARS-COV-2 is way more infectious, it means that people are not doing the basic minimum of non-medical intervention.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked

Here's a sure way to get people to vaccinate!

*Unvaccinated Russians could be banned from buying ALCOHOL: Proof of jab will be required to make a purchase under proposals*
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10195703/Unvaccinated-Russians-banned-buying-ALCOHOL.html
12 Nov. 2021

Authorities in the Sverdlovsk region in Russia are considering barring selling alcohol to those who haven't had a vaccine
The may enforce asking for proof of a vaccination QR code for the sale spirits 
The initiative was initially proposed by a local restauranteur Yevgeny Uryupin

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Old Mutual's new unvaxxed customers to be charged higher rates. Current customers off the hook - for now*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/u...omers-will-be-charged-higher-premiums-2021-11
17 Nov. 2021

"Old Mutual will not be charging its unvaccinated current customers higher premiums – for now.

The life insurance group, said this following it announcing a few weeks ago that it would "offer differentiated pricing" to new customers, depending on their Covid-19 vaccination status.

This announcement, however, led to confusion regarding its position on its current customers, as it led some on social media to believe that it would increase premiums on insurance products it has already sold to customers who have not been vaccinated.

Old Mutual has nevertheless not ruled out such a move.

The group says that offering different prices depending on vaccination status should not be seen as unusual, as such practice has long been part of how it conducts business.

"We will assess each customer's risk against a cross-section of relevant factors including age and the presence of co-morbidities," says Ramjee.

"In the same way that non-smokers should not have to cross-subsidise the insurance premiums of smokers, we believe the same principle should apply to vaccinated customers, who should not have to cross-subsidise their unvaccinated counterparts," he adds.

"We are not making changes to existing customers premiums, although this may change in future," says Old Mutual GM of Protection Solutions, Kavir Ramjee..."

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 244269



Had my booster shot yesterday. Looking at that Gauteng number I think it's just in time.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> Had my booster shot yesterday. Looking at that Gauteng number I think it's just in time.



Do we just pitch up for a Booster Shot @Adephi? Or do we wait for the SMS?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> Do we just pitch up for a Booster Shot @Adephi? Or do we wait for the SMS?


Currently it's only for the health workers that fall under the Sisonke trail.

We still waiting for the government to open for the public. I expect them to open early in January if not next month.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Booster in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> Booster in!
> 
> View attachment 244312



Upgraded to V3.0

Included but not limited to free Netflix for 24 months, Spotify premium for life and your choice of 3 digital magazine subscriptions for a year...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Slow rise on New and Active cases...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Austria reimposes full Covid lockdown, says it plans to make vaccines compulsory*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/a...lockdown-plans-mandatory-vaccinations-2021-11
19 Nov. 2011

"Austria has announced a full coronavirus lockdown, becoming the first country in western Europe to do so this autumn.

The lockdown is to start this coming Monday, Die Presse reported. Officials announced the new restrictions on Friday.

It will end at midnight on December 13 for vaccinated people, the officials said.

The lockdown for unvaccinated people would continue beyond December 13, they said...

The officials also announced that the whole population must be vaccinated by February 1, 2022. It is not clear yet how that would be implemented and enforced..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*FDA just authorised booster shots of Pfizer's and Moderna's Covid vaccines for all adults*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/f...-covid-19-booster-shot-for-all-adults-2021-11
19 Nov. 2021

All adults in the US are now eligible to get a booster shot.
The FDA on Friday expanded its emergency OKs for the Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna Covid-19 shots.
Previously, the booster shot was OK'd for certain groups of people at higher risk of Covid-19.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.enca.com/news/spike-flu-cases-around-country

*Spike in flu cases around the country*

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## DavyH

Remember….

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Hooked

*Fresh protests in Europe against new restrictions*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-59363256
21 Nov. 2021

*Netherlands*
“In the Netherlands, a second night of riots broke out on Saturday in several towns and cities.

The Netherlands imposed a three-week partial lockdown last Saturday after recording a record spike in Covid cases. Bars and restaurants must close at 20:00, and crowds are banned at sports events.”

*Austria*
“Tens of thousands of people protested in Austria's capital Vienna after the government announced a new national lockdown and plans to make jabs compulsory in February 2022. It is the first European country to make vaccination a legal requirement.

The country will enter a 20-day nationwide lockdown from Monday, shutting all but essential shops and ordering people to work from home.”

*Croatia*
“In Croatia, thousands marched in the capital Zagreb to show their anger at mandatory vaccinations for public sector workers, while in Italy, a few thousand protesters gathered at the ancient Circus Maximus chariot-racing ground to oppose "Green Pass" certificates required at workplaces, venues and on public transport.”

*Guadeloupe*
“French authorities meanwhile are sending dozens more police officers to quell unrest on the Caribbean island of Guadeloupe, a French overseas department.”

“The World Health Organization (WHO) said it was "very worried" about rising coronavirus cases on the continent. Its regional director Dr Hans Kluge told the BBC that unless measures were tightened across Europe, half a million more deaths could be recorded by next spring.”

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DavyH said:


> Remember….
> View attachment 244426



Oops  ... It seems I vacillated, between "90% less", "half as much" and "WTF ... have a full dose" yesterday

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO

@Adephi , thank you for the great chat at THE MEET yesterday , we appreciate your Covid news and info .Oh and tnx for the juice , appreciate it !!!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> @Adephi , thank you for the great chat at THE MEET yesterday , we appreciate your Covid news and info .Oh and tnx for the juice , appreciate it !!!



Just a pleasure. I just appreciate that we can have a place where we can chat and share info without trolls interrupting.

We need to ger the @Grand Guru up here for one of the meets. He's way more knowledgable than me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

*Warnings signs of Covid–19 fourth wave in South Africa*

https://mybroadband.co.za/news/scie...-of-covid-19-fourth-wave-in-south-africa.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

I thought this was a joke the first time I heard about this. But there's really people that believe there are Hydra species in the jab.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...m-hydra-vulgaris-covid-19-vaccine/6356471001/

*Fact check: False claim that COVID-19 vaccine contains a species of hydra*

Based on our research, we rate FALSE the claim that the COVID-19 vaccine contains a hydra species that can infect a human host. There are no hydras included in the vaccine ingredients. Further, a hydra could not survive inside the vaccine or a human body.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> I thought this was a joke the first time I heard about this. But there's really people that believe there are Hydra species in the jab.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...m-hydra-vulgaris-covid-19-vaccine/6356471001/
> 
> *Fact check: False claim that COVID-19 vaccine contains a species of hydra*
> 
> Based on our research, we rate FALSE the claim that the COVID-19 vaccine contains a hydra species that can infect a human host. There are no hydras included in the vaccine ingredients. Further, a hydra could not survive inside the vaccine or a human body.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

*Hercules Killing the Lernean Hydra



*

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> I thought this was a joke the first time I heard about this. But there's really people that believe there are Hydra species in the jab.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...m-hydra-vulgaris-covid-19-vaccine/6356471001/
> 
> *Fact check: False claim that COVID-19 vaccine contains a species of hydra*
> 
> Based on our research, we rate FALSE the claim that the COVID-19 vaccine contains a hydra species that can infect a human host. There are no hydras included in the vaccine ingredients. Further, a hydra could not survive inside the vaccine or a human body.


I truly can’t deal with the stupidity of people anymore. I had the (did)pleasure of talking to TWO tin foil hat wearing anti vaxxers over the weekend. 

I could hear my brain cells dying mid conversation.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> I thought this was a joke the first time I heard about this. But there's really people that believe there are Hydra species in the jab.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...m-hydra-vulgaris-covid-19-vaccine/6356471001/
> 
> *Fact check: False claim that COVID-19 vaccine contains a species of hydra*
> 
> Based on our research, we rate FALSE the claim that the COVID-19 vaccine contains a hydra species that can infect a human host. There are no hydras included in the vaccine ingredients. Further, a hydra could not survive inside the vaccine or a human body.



Holy shit, what next?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Feliks Karp said:


> Holy shit, what next?



6G and Nanobots? ... Did I hear Science Fiction Movie?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DavyH

Adephi said:


> I thought this was a joke the first time I heard about this. But there's really people that believe there are Hydra species in the jab.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...m-hydra-vulgaris-covid-19-vaccine/6356471001/
> 
> *Fact check: False claim that COVID-19 vaccine contains a species of hydra*
> 
> Based on our research, we rate FALSE the claim that the COVID-19 vaccine contains a hydra species that can infect a human host. There are no hydras included in the vaccine ingredients. Further, a hydra could not survive inside the vaccine or a human body.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

I’m watching the international news. They are speaking about an explosive 5th wave in Europe. Already more than 20k cases/day in France. Austria is under hard lockdown for the next 3weeks besides the compulsory vaccination for all… it’s scary.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Our immunization campaign is moving so slowly

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> I’m watching the international news. They are speaking about an explosive 5th wave in Europe. Already more than 20k cases/day in France. Austria is under hard lockdown for the next 3weeks besides the compulsory vaccination for all… it’s scary.



I wish they can open the booster jabs for the public here.

All the graphs of Europe show of a waning immunity. But most of Europe also did the 21 day gap between Phizer jabs where we had the 42 day gap. Hope that will extend the immunity for longer. We'll find out around this time next month I guess.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> I wish they can open the booster jabs for the public here.
> 
> All the graphs of Europe show of a waning immunity. But most of Europe also did the 21 day gap between Phizer jabs where we had the 42 day gap. Hope that will extend the immunity for longer. We'll find out around this time next month I guess.


The transmission rate with this 5th wave is so high, the German minister of health declared “by the end of this winter, people will be either immunized, recovered from an infection or dead!”

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> The transmission rate with this 5th wave is so high, the German minister of health declared “by the end of this winter, people will be either immunized, recovered from an infection or dead!”



I had a quick browse of France, Germany, Austria and Netherlands. All still doing ok with hospitalisation and death rate. Austria a little worse than the others. But it's still early.

Netherlands haven't rolled out their booster shots yet. So that will be worth keeping an eye on.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.nicd.ac.za/sustained-increase-in-covid-19-cases-2/

*SUSTAINED INCREASE IN COVID-19 CASES*

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

If Kenyans can do it!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Grand Guru said:


> If Kenyans can do it! Meanwhile our minister announced he’s going to recommend lighter restrictions for the incoming wave

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Stranger

I am staying home over Xmas, I expect the above to flip when the Vaalies travel

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 244687


Eish Gauteng

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Adephi

Stranger said:


> I am staying home over Xmas, I expect the above to flip when the Vaalies travel



They should allow travel and that week between Christmas and New Year's they should lock the borders for like a month or 2. Those that's outside should stay there. Imagine the peace and quiet we will have.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

And here in Yzerfontein we're gearing up for the seasonal influx of visitors ... from Gauteng and Cape Town mostly. I wish I could find out how many of us in Yzer have been vaccinated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> And here in Yzerfontein we're gearing up for the seasonal influx of visitors ... from Gauteng and Cape Town mostly. I wish I could find out how many of us in Yzer have been vaccinated.


We'll hopefully see a lockdown on Gauteng in the next 2 to 3 weeks. It'll spare the other privinces a nasty 4th wave.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger

No man

I have a planned trip to Bots since 2019 already, I have done all asked of me, why should I be penalised.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Stranger said:


> No man
> 
> I have a planned trip to Bots since 2019 already, I have done all asked of me, why should I be penalised.


I've missed 2 Desert rallies already in Botswana

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru

You are sound and safe and immunized.... look at the positive side of things guys 

Edit: I missed my father's funeral if you want to know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> You are sound and safe and immunized.... look at the positive side of things guys
> Edit: I missed my father's funeral if you want to know.



No disrespect meant with my liking your post ... I'm sorry to hear about your fathers passing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

Sorry to hear @Grand Guru . My wife had the same issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

Too many of those going round. Sorry for your loss, @Grand Guru.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> You are sound and safe and immunized.... look at the positive side of things guys
> 
> Edit: I missed my father's funeral if you want to know.



Sorry for your loss and, on top of that, not being able to go to your father's funeral @Grand Guru

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Stranger said:


> No man
> 
> I have a planned trip to Bots since 2019 already, I have done all asked of me, why should I be penalised.





Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I've missed 2 Desert rallies already in Botswana



Sorry, fo***ng sorry ...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> You are sound and safe and immunized.... look at the positive side of things guys
> 
> Edit: I missed my father's funeral if you want to know.



Sorry to hear about that. 

The same with my uncle. 

People don't realise that a simple family gathering over the next few months can end up in tears.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Gauteng!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Mollie

Grand Guru said:


> Gauteng!
> 
> View attachment 244735
> View attachment 244736


I see a hard lock down coming soon not looking good for our Gauteng people

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Gauteng!
> 
> View attachment 244735
> View attachment 244736



This might be the reason for the jump in numbers. But if it continue for the next few days, start stocking up on pineapples again.


*Rapid antigen tests added to Covid-19 statistics*

https://www.iol.co.za/capetimes/new...atistics-ec75cd1c-0b12-4a50-94f1-7306683fa9ea

The Department of Health has added the rapid antigen tests on the line of Covid-19 statistics, effective immediately.

“As of 8 November 2021, we have identified approximately 75 000 antigen tests that need to be captured into the database. Of these tests, about 20 813 were diagnosed as positive for Sars-CoV-2,” the department said in a statement.

Testing for Sars-CoV-2 in South Africa is based on the gold standard of a laboratory-confirmed PCR test. Initially all Covid-19 positive cases were diagnosed through this method.

However in October 2020 rapid antigen tests were approved for use by the South African Health Products Regulatory Authority (Sahpra) and have been increasingly used by health-care professionals to diagnose Covid-19. The country’s Covid-19 surveillance data is premised on capturing laboratory-confirmed case data of both the PCR and rapid Covid-19 antigen tests.

“These tests provide easier access to testing and provide results within 15 to 20 minutes of testing. Multiple manufacturers are now producing these tests and use them for testing in line with Sahpra’s approval,” health authorities said.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

The backlog of tests that weren’t captured on time are supposed to be added to the totals without reflecting on the new cases otherwise it’ll create confusion about the actual numbers…. I don’t think they’re making that mistake.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> The backlog of tests that weren’t captured on time are supposed to be added to the totals without reflecting on the new cases otherwise it’ll create confusion about the actual numbers…. I don’t think they’re making that mistake.



Agree. 

Also interesting to see the other provinces not going up if rapid tests are indeed added. Will wait to see the hospitalisation and death numbers go up. They can't really adjust those numbers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir

En nou

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

I miss Prof Karim. He always make bad news seem more acceptable.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

This graph is concerning.

Apologies for the grey block covering part of it.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Looks like the highveld storm is brewing

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

M.Adhir said:


> Looks like the highveld storm is brewing
> 
> View attachment 244779


Holy buggery. Thats not looking good!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Paul33

M.Adhir said:


> Looks like the highveld storm is brewing
> 
> View attachment 244779


And in a few weeks Gauteng is going to descend on us in Durbs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> And in a few weeks Gauteng is going to descend on us in Durbs



You can already see the numbers going up in the other provinces. You don't have to wait for us.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> You can already see the numbers going up in the other provinces. You don't have to wait for us.


Unfortunately I think you’re right. This covid thing sucks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Even though they described shifting levels for parts of the country early on, don't remember this ever happening. So if there's a lockdown, it's gonna be country wide...I imagine that there would be chaos if only part of it was shut down.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> Even though they described shifting levels for parts of the country early on, don't remember this ever happening. So if there's a lockdown, it's gonna be country wide...I imagine that there would be chaos if only part of it was shut down.



With the 3rd wave they locked the Gauteng borders early on while the other provinces was still open. Not sure how they will do it this time around.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

After all the work to get us off the red list, there we go back again. Remember to congratulate the anti-vaxxers. They worked very hard for this.

*Covid: Africa travel restrictions over variant fear*

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-59424269

All flights from South Africa, Namibia, Zimbabwe, Botswana, Lesotho and Eswatini are being suspended, Mr Javid said.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> With the 3rd wave they locked the Gauteng borders early on while the other provinces was still open. Not sure how they will do it this time around.



Jeez I can't even remember that, it's all one blur at this point. It will be super interesting if they do that before/during the holiday period.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Should we expect a family meeting?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Should we expect a family meeting?




The hospital numbers are still holding ok. If anything I don't think it would be something big. Maybe an adjustment to the curfew or gathering numbers.

But once the hospitalisation numbers start going up we will definitely see a level 2 or 3. We might see a few riots in the process.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DavyH

This Greek naming convention is nonsensical. I think we should have a regte Suid Afrikaanse name for it and was thinking perhaps the PK variant would be appropriate.

Knowing us, our favourite viruses will get together for a bit of a party and we can start exporting COVAIDS in the next couple of months.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

I'm hoping he doesn't wait until things start spiraling out of control

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

Another insightful article. If you are interested in Covid articles I would highly suggest following yourlocalepidemiologist on her blog or on Facebook. 

*New Concerning Variant: B.1.1.529*


https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/new-concerning-variant-b11529?justPublished=true

*Bottom Line:* There’s still so much that we don’t know but what we do know is incredibly concerning. We are in a lull right now as we wait for scientific evidence to answer two questions as soon as possible:


_Does B.1.1.529_ _escape vaccines like we fear?_


_Does_ _B.1.1.529_ _continue to outcompete Delta like we’re seeing in South Africa?_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Raindance

Grand Guru said:


> Should we expect a family meeting?




Guys, the municipal and Edgars accounts can wait, stock up at Tops now, they need your support now more than ever!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Gauteng is already above 2k!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Raindance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 244832
> 
> 
> Gauteng is already above 2k!


Vaalies go home, you are making us sick. Not only that but you suck at driving!

bye!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 244832
> 
> 
> Gauteng is already above 2k!



9.1% positivity. On Monday it was 3.4%. 

Strap in, we are going on a ride.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Our new baby has a name.

*Classification of Omicron (B.1.1.529): SARS-CoV-2 Variant of Concern*

https://www.who.int/news/item/26-11...ron-(b.1.1.529)-sars-cov-2-variant-of-concern

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> View attachment 244863



That's a vertical jump most athletes would envy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Here we go!

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*New Covid-19 variant or not, Rage 2021 will go ahead, say organisers*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ganisers-341464ab-0f0d-4b3a-ab27-b25566aa4547
26 Nov. 202`

The Ballito Rage will still go on despite the discovery of a new Covid-19 variant which is believed to be the driving force behind a spike in cases in Gauteng. Ballito Rage is expected to take place between November 30 to December 5.

Organisers said [that] ... Any changes that may be communicated or required will be effected as needed.

They said there will be a strictly no vaccine, no entry rule enforced.

Furthermore, all attendees and staff must be fully vaccinated and show digital proof of vaccination, which will be verified before entry is allowed.

"Two rapid antigen tests during the festival for guests and staff, on the first day of arrival and the third day of attendance. We have further mandated that a negative Covid-19 test must be presented by every guest on arrival at the festival.

“We also will make sure that attendees comply with all Covid-19 regulations on site per national guidelines and all testing data will be sent to the Department of Health daily, who have a task team in support," organisers said."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Dozens test positive on SA-Netherlands flights*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-59442149
27 Nov. 2021

Sixty-one people who arrived in Amsterdam on two flights from South Africa have tested positive for Covid-19, Dutch officials say.

They have been placed in isolation at a hotel near Schiphol airport.

They were among some 600 passengers held for several hours after arrival while they were tested for the virus.

The Dutch authorities are carrying out further testing to see if there are any cases of Omicron, named on Friday as a variant of concern by the WHO..."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## vicTor

I hope Edenvale stays on the current level till 19-12-2021

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> I hope Edenvale stays on the current level till 19-12-2021



I don't want to be the bearer of bad news. All I will say is hope for the best but prepare for the worst.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> I don't want to be the bearer of bad news. All I will say is hope for the best but prepare for the worst.



...it's my party and I'll cry if I want to, cry if I want to

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

And @vicTor 's birthday party

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

2.6k

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

It's too late, 61 out of 600 travels from SA to the Netherlands were positive.


Adephi said:


> View attachment 244889
> 
> 
> And @vicTor 's birthday party



Top kek, in transformers Unicron is the big bad "world eater"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

"Johnson said those who had come into contact with people testing positive for a suspected case of Omicron would have to self-isolate for 10 days and that face masks must be worn in shops and on public transport but not restaurants and pubs in England."

 WTF is this?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

Feliks Karp said:


> "Johnson said those who had come into contact with people testing positive for a suspected case of Omicron would have to self-isolate for 10 days and that face masks must be worn in shops and on public transport but not restaurants and pubs in England."
> 
> WTF is this?



It's the same here. After all, it's difficult to eat or drink while wearing a mask!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*Two cases of Omicron variant found in the UK connected to 'travel to southern Africa,' official says*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/omicron-coronavirus-variant-detected-in-the-uk-2021-11
27 Nov. 2021

Two cases of the Omicron coronavirus varaint have been discovered in the UK, the country's health secretary said Saturday.
The cases are connected to travel from "southern Africa," where the variant was first identified.
The World Health Organization labeled the Omicron variant a "variant of concern" on Friday.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

*Pfizer said an updated version of its Covid-19 shot will be 'ready in 100 days' if Omicron is resistant*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/pfizer-vaccine-update-100-days-omicron-variant-resistant-2021-11
27 Nov. 2021

Pfizer said it can update its Covid-19 vaccine if the Omicron variant is found to be resistant to its current vaccine. 
The company said it can update its current vaccine within 100 days. 
Pfizer expects to know within two weeks whether the variant is resistant, a spokesperson told Reuters.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Moderna plans to produce a booster vaccine shot specifically for the new coronavirus variant Omicron*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/o...y-moderna-for-new-coronavirus-variant-2021-11
27 Nov. 2021

Moderna has outlined its strategy to address the new coronavirus variant Omicron.
The company plans to 'rapidly advance' a variant-specific booster and is testing a doubled booster dose.
The WHO said the B.1.1.529 variant might increase the risk of reinfection compared to other variants of concern.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *Dozens test positive on SA-Netherlands flights*
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-59442149
> 27 Nov. 2021
> 
> Sixty-one people who arrived in Amsterdam on two flights from South Africa have tested positive for Covid-19, Dutch officials say.
> 
> They have been placed in isolation at a hotel near Schiphol airport.
> 
> They were among some 600 passengers held for several hours after arrival while they were tested for the virus.
> 
> The Dutch authorities are carrying out further testing to see if there are any cases of Omicron, named on Friday as a variant of concern by the WHO..."



*UPDATE:*
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/new-covid-variant-travel/index.html

One flight was from Johannesburg and one from Cape Town.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

As of the 1sr December 2021, booster jabs will be offered to the people with compromised immune system:
Those with HIV and a CD4 COUNT BELOW 200
Those with blood cancers: leukaemia etc.
Those receiving high dose steroids
Those on chronic renal dialysis 
And transplant recipients

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mollie

Hope you people have enough alcohol lol

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper

The vaper said:


> Hope you people have enough alcohol lol


I made plenty of moonshine. No worries here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Omicron is going to affect tourism badly. Even here in lil ol' Yzer we're seeing the consequences. A guest house has advertised room for 8 people, because an overseas group has had to cancel.

And a student who was supposed to go on a religious group excursion to Israel is sad and forlorn, because Israel has closed its borders, only a month after reopening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> *UPDATE:*
> https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/new-covid-variant-travel/index.html
> 
> One flight was from Johannesburg and one from Cape Town.



*UPDATE:*

*13 test positive for Omicron after S Africa-Netherlands flights
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-59451103
*
"... The Dutch National Institute for Public Health announced the 13 Omicron cases on Sunday, but noted that its investigation had "not yet been completed", meaning the new variant could still be found in more test samples..."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...-govt-moves-to-increase-vaccinations-20211128

The government is proposing that the country remains on alert Level one, and if the Covid-19 infections increased, mandatory vaccination might be explored.

Well-placed insiders confirmed to News24 that part of the proposals included Covid-19 testing for travellers arriving in South Africa and better vaccination "mobilisation", which could consist of more Vooma weekends - an initiative aimed at increasing vaccinations.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Feliks Karp said:


> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...-govt-moves-to-increase-vaccinations-20211128
> 
> The government is proposing that the country remains on alert Level one, and if the Covid-19 infections increased, mandatory vaccination might be explored.
> 
> Well-placed insiders confirmed to News24 that part of the proposals included Covid-19 testing for travellers arriving in South Africa and better vaccination "mobilisation", which could consist of more Vooma weekends - an initiative aimed at increasing vaccinations.


Responding to an increase in the infections rate by increasing the vaccination mobilization.... Ummm sounds like a load of BS to me.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## ARYANTO

The vaper said:


> Hope you people have enough alcohol lol


Did a supply run this afternoon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> Responding to an increase in the infections rate by increasing the vaccination mobilization.... Ummm sounds like a load of BS to me.



"a load of BS" pretty much sums up our gov though 

I guess we'll see at 8, to be honest, I don't think our economy has the capacity for getting too hardcore, especially at christmas, I see them putting down some rules and then asking people to have some personal accountability, and warning us that they will get the stick if it gets out of hand. The spike in crime and down turn in personal finances from the last two years has been very apparent, it's a juggling act, we'll see just now how they decide to execute the show.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Responding to an increase in the infections rate by increasing the vaccination mobilization.... Ummm sounds like a load of BS to me.



I think he's just going to soften us up for a big announcement in 2 weeks time. And possibly vaccine mandates.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac

Grand Guru said:


> Here we go!




I hope not. We are so sick of working at roadblocks. Really.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> I think he's just going to soften us up for a big announcement in 2 weeks time. And possibly vaccine mandates.


I hope and pray you're wrong  (_other than the vaccine mandate that is_)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Summary , beer stays open !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

In a nutshell: government protected us before. The jab can do it now. Mandatory jabs being discussed.

And a middle finger to the countries that banned us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> Summary , beer stays open !

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru

On vaccine mandates

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> On vaccine mandates




They must just go ahead with it now. If people want to riot they must go and knock themselves out. We deal with riots on a regular basis. We can deal with a couple of Karen's at the Union Buildings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> View attachment 245038


That's only because cancer hasn't yet infected some areas of our country ... give it time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> That's only because cancer hasn't yet infected some areas of our country ... give it time


Sadly true

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

OK, we have a new variant, do we have info on: is it more transmissible ? Will it cause more serious infection ? Will it increase the risk of death? Is it vaccine resistant ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> OK, we have a new variant, do we have info on: is it more transmissible ? Will it cause more serious infection ? Will it increase the risk of death? Is it vaccine resistant ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Stranger said:


> OK, we have a new variant, do we have info on: is it more transmissible ? Will it cause more serious infection ? Will it increase the risk of death? Is it vaccine resistant ?


From what I read, it seems to be more transmissible but with milder symptoms… still to be verified in the next few weeks

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Can't seem to upload the pics in the correct order. The number to take note of at this stage is more the Hospitalization rate rather than the "Confirmed" cases as the PCR test that are currently being included is not an accurate representation of actual current positive cases (In my uneducated opinion) We really need to get the vaccination numbers up.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 8


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi

How can anybody say no?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Grand Guru said:


> From what I read, it seems to be more transmissible but with milder symptoms… still to be verified in the next few weeks



why is it named after the 15th letter of the Greek alphabet ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> why is it named after the 15th letter of the Greek alphabet ?



https://www.nytimes.com/2021/11/27/world/how-did-omicron-get-its-name.html

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

vicTor said:


> why is it named after the 15th letter of the Greek alphabet ?



Because Xi would have kicked up a political shit storm.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

JHB Vape Meet - 20 November 2021 | Page 8 | ECIGSSA - Ecig Vape Forum South Africa

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> JHB Vape Meet - 20 November 2021 | Page 8 | ECIGSSA - Ecig Vape Forum South Africa



...your point ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> ...your point ?



Any coverage is good coverage 

JHB Vape Meet - 20 November 2021 | Page 8 | ECIGSSA - Ecig Vape Forum South Africa

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> ...your point ?



He's trying for the 'stir' reward.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> He's trying for the 'stir' reward.



I'm sure he is just green with envy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> He's trying for the 'stir' reward.


If I'm not mistaken, I think most people that attended the meet has actually been fully vaccinated.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I think most people that attended the meet has actually been fully vaccinated.



well, we can't be sure what exactly the keyboard warrior was implying ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*SA vaccine incentives now include a 10% discount again, and various big-cash draws*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/v...rs-and-discounts-to-get-covid-19-shot-2021-11
30 Nov. 2021

*"Here are some of the major vaccine incentives available in South Africa.*

*A R100,000 automatic prize draw in December*
At the end of January, a DG Murray Trust and National Department of Health draw will award a total of 1,055 cash prizes to random people in the vaccine database, for a combined value of R2 million.

There is no other entry requirement; everyone who receives at least one dose by 31 December will be entered. 

Five people will get R100,000 each, another 50 will get R10,000 each, and the bottom prize tier is R1,000 each for 1,000 people.

*A 10% discount at Game every Wednesday in December*
In August, retail chain Game announced "Vax Appreciation Wednesdays", a 10% universal discount on purchases below R10,000 if you show proof of vaccination. That ran until the middle of September.

That initiative was reintroduced for December, which means the discounts will be available on the five Wednesdays in the month.

Game insists the discount is "not an incentive to vaccinate, but rather a 'thank you'" for getting the shot – but reintroduced it on the back of concerns around the Omicron variant.

*R200 grocery vouchers for anyone 50 and older*
The Vooma Vaccine Voucher was introduced as a R100 incentive for people older than 60. The age requirement has since been dropped to 50, and the value doubled to R200.

It is very nearly an automatic payment: after getting their shot, those eligible are supposed to receive an SMS inviting them to take up the offer, and they must respond to take it up. The idea is to offset the cost of reaching a vaccination site. 

The vouchers can be used at Checkers, Shoprite, and Usave stores for pretty much anything short of exchanging it for hard cash, including to buy airtime and electricity.

*Up to R6 million for some First National Bank customers*
First National Bank started monthly draws in October, and the last is due at the end of December. That will see three of its customers win a minimum of R3 million, and as much as R6 million each. 

Those in good standing (with no outstanding debt with the bank) and a South African ID number can declared, via the FNB app, that they have receive at least one dose of a Covid-19 vaccine. That puts them into the draw, with proof of that vaccination required only for winners.

The draw is for R3 million, plus another R1 million if the winner is older than 60, plus another R2 million for those with FNB Life policies.

*R1 million for an Absa Life customer*
The life division of Absa is offering weekly prizes of R100,000, and a single grand draw for R1 million, for vaccinated customers. The weekly prize is a specific incentive to get vaccinated sooner rather than later, but entries only close on 9 January.

The weekly draws are on a Tuesday, and the final draw is due on 11 January.

Life policy premiums must be up to date, and the customer must be a resident of South Africa, if not a citizen.

Entry is opt-in, by SMSing "yes" to “Yes” to 43211.

*R100,000 per week for Old Mutual customers*
Insurer Old Mutual's "Vax and Win" competition runs until 17 December. It is paying out R100,00 each week to a single winner, plus another R50,000 to 12 other people.

Entries are via the Old Mutual WhatsApp chat, on 0860 933 333, after you give permission for your vaccine status to be verified. 

Draws take place on a Monday, with the last on 20 December. 

*R200 worth of Uber trips to get to a vaccination site*
Uber and Mastercard are sponsoring two rides at R100 each, as long as they start or end at an official vaccination centre.

Claiming is a little complicated. You have to get a voucher at t.uber.com/SAvaccine, and either link that to your Uber account or create a new account. But once it is added to your Uber wallet, it is automatically applied on qualifying trips.

There's an Uber fare estimator you can use to check if R100 will be enough to cover your trip each way. The list of vaccination sites you can travel to and from is on the government's SACoronavirus site.

The offer runs until the end of December."

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*A single soccer team is responsible for every case of the Omicron Covid variant in Portugal*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/o...am-responsible-for-all-cases-portugal-2021-11
30 Nov. 2021

13 people in Portugal have tested positive for the Omicron variant of Covid-19.
The cases are all in top division soccer team Belenenses, and can be traced back to a South African player.
Cafu Thete returned from international duty on November 17, bringing the new virus variant with him.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Raindance

This is all just getting too much. I'm moving further back into my cave and see you all again when I wake up in 2023.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru

All the provinces are on the rise

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> All the provinces are on the rise
> 
> View attachment 245191
> View attachment 245192



What happened to the weekend slump? Or is this the weekend slump?

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> All the provinces are on the rise
> 
> View attachment 245191
> View attachment 245192


Eish

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

As if I need another reason to like this band

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

Reporter indicates that: Boosted vaccination protection from infection is 90% Previously sick has twice the chance to get infected then delta variant. R is 1.3 faster than Delta Unvaccinated has 2.4 times the chance of becoming seriously sick then original strain.

https://www.mako.co.il/news-lifestyle/2021_q4/Article-0e660b77fe17d71027.htm

You'll need a translator but so far, vaccine, and vaccine boost will keep you safe, un-vaccinated need a couple extra prayers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Raindance said:


> This is all just getting too much. I'm moving further back into my cave and see you all again when I wake up in 2023.
> Cheers!



I said that in 2020 as we went into the first lockdown, believing that we would flatten the curve, prepare medical staff and facilities and ... get the country vaccinated ... time to catch the bus back to reality from la la land 

I see that the largest % of Covid patients in hospitals are now toddlers through tweens  ... Can I have a big #$%^ you to all the anti-vaxers

Reactions: Agree 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Can I have a big #$%^ you to all the anti-vaxers



#$%^ you!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

*Greece to use fees from fines for people over 60 who refuse Covid shot to fund healthcare system*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/g...r-60-refuse-covid-vaccine-every-month-2021-12
1 Dec. 2021

Greece is to impose $113 monthly fines to those over 60 who refuse Covid-19 vaccines.
Anyone in that age group who fails to book their first jab by January 16 will be fined.
The money collected will be used to fund Greece's healthcare system, the Prime Minister said.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Provincial plans to be consolidated into a national resurgence plan for Covid-19: Deputy Minister Dhlomo*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...r-dhlomo-41a795ec-4832-48b7-9938-03f1b1aafcc6
1 Dec. 2021

"DEPUTY Health Minister Sibongiseni Dhlomo said yesterday the national department was collating all provincial plans to ascertain their readiness for a possible fourth wave of the Covid-19 virus...

“Each province is in the process of finalising the provincial resurgence plan. These plans will be consolidated into a national resurgence plan,” he said.

Dhlomo also said senior technical managers had been allocated to work with the provinces that had experienced challenges during the second and third waves..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> *Provincial plans to be consolidated into a national resurgence plan for Covid-19: Deputy Minister Dhlomo*
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...r-dhlomo-41a795ec-4832-48b7-9938-03f1b1aafcc6
> 1 Dec. 2021
> 
> "DEPUTY Health Minister Sibongiseni Dhlomo said yesterday the national department was collating all provincial plans to ascertain their readiness for a possible fourth wave of the Covid-19 virus...
> “Each province is in the process of finalising the provincial resurgence plan. These plans will be consolidated into a national resurgence plan,” he said.
> Dhlomo also said senior technical managers had been allocated to work with the provinces that had experienced challenges during the second and third waves..."



Erm ... Minister Dhlomo, you've already had blimming close to two years, and a @#$% load of data from previous waves, not to mention access to other countries data ... Hasn't this already been done?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Erm ... Minister Dhlomo, you've already had blimming close to two years, and a @#$% load of data from previous waves, not to mention access to other countries data ... Hasn't this already been done?


one would think

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

F@king hell Gauteng new cases are doubling every 3rd day

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> F@king hell Gauteng new cases are doubling every 3rd day
> View attachment 245283


KZN doubled from yesterday but Gauteng is not looking good. 

this 4th wave has some teeth to it!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> F@king hell Gauteng new cases are doubling every 3rd day
> View attachment 245283



And holidays are around the corner. The govt... needs to take its head out of the sand and ban travel out of Gauteng asap.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

*Ballito Rage 2021 cancelled after 36 test positive for Covid-19*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...covid-19-4f108b9d-3bb5-4736-baa7-a5822d2a4fe7
1 Dec. 2021

"Ballito Rage organisers have cancelled the remainder of the event...

The festival opened on Tuesday with unprecedented Covid-19 protocols in place, including mandatory vaccinations for all staff and guests and pre-arrival Covid-19 tests for all guests. A testing facility was located near the event site and staff testing began on Monday, and of the first 122 staff tested, zero presented positive.

Organisers said on Tuesday that all remaining staff and all guests underwent Covid-19 tests at the testing centre near the event site before entering the event.

“Between 2pm and 10pm, 940 guests and staff were tested and 32 guests and four staff presented positive results. The Department of Health was on site and worked together with our team to conduct contact tracing and ensure isolation of positive individuals and staff as per government protocols."

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> *Ballito Rage 2021 cancelled after 36 test positive for Covid-19*
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...covid-19-4f108b9d-3bb5-4736-baa7-a5822d2a4fe7
> 1 Dec. 2021
> 
> "Ballito Rage organisers have cancelled the remainder of the event...
> 
> The festival opened on Tuesday with unprecedented Covid-19 protocols in place, including mandatory vaccinations for all staff and guests and pre-arrival Covid-19 tests for all guests. A testing facility was located near the event site and staff testing began on Monday, and of the first 122 staff tested, zero presented positive.
> 
> Organisers said on Tuesday that all remaining staff and all guests underwent Covid-19 tests at the testing centre near the event site before entering the event.
> 
> “Between 2pm and 10pm, 940 guests and staff were tested and 32 guests and four staff presented positive results. The Department of Health was on site and worked together with our team to conduct contact tracing and ensure isolation of positive individuals and staff as per government protocols."


What did they expect??

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> And holidays are around the corner. The govt... needs to take its head out of the sand and ban travel out of Gauteng asap.



Disagree, that's the same logic as travel bans globally, this virus is everywhere already it's too late. Would just cause chaos.


----------



## Grand Guru

Once more, it’s not about stopping the spread. The new strain is most likely all over the country but we need to slow it down as much as possible to avoid flooding the hospitals with sick patients. Let the wave rather last for 4 months instead of 2 with a more manageable flow of patients. Failure to do that will lead to more patients having to die due to lack of ICU beds, oxygen etc. The only way we can do that is by containing the hot spots.
On the other hand, Europe is going through a rough 5th wave and one can argue for or against the ban they imposed on SA with no real evidence at this stage of whether we are right or wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> F@king hell Gauteng new cases are doubling every 3rd day
> View attachment 245283



Remember last year when New York had their horrible wave in lockdown. It was reckoned that if the numbers doubled every 7 days they would be in serious trouble. And it did for a moment.

We are in serious trouble. Even with mild symptoms, this is climbing way too fast to handle.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Remember last year when New York had their horrible wave in lockdown. It was reckoned that if the numbers doubled every 7 days they would be in serious trouble. And it did for a moment.
> 
> We are in serious trouble. Even with mild symptoms, this is climbing way too fast to handle.


It’s just exploded. It’s crazy.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/jhb-vape-meet-20-november-2021.t74359/page-8

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@vicTor , it seems your Vape Meet caused the new variant and the recent spike in Gauteng cases  you bunch of vaccinated heathens!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @vicTor , it seems your Vape Meet caused the new variant and the recent spike in Gauteng cases  you bunch of vaccinated heathens!



I think I'm shifting venue to the Vaal dam !

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @vicTor , it seems your Vape Meet caused the new variant and the recent spike in Gauteng cases  you bunch of vaccinated heathens!



Indeed ... it is the incurable atmízo synantó variant, and we're not sorry

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

My business trip for next week up to GP and LP have been cancelled due to the rising numbers... mixed feelings, but for the better! Now I can book my vaccination and get this sh!t done and dusted! No more putting it off for the anti-vaxers in close proximity...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Remember last year when New York had their horrible wave in lockdown. It was reckoned that if the numbers doubled every 7 days they would be in serious trouble. And it did for a moment.
> 
> We are in serious trouble. Even with mild symptoms, this is climbing way too fast to handle.



The data from the Israelis says the R is more or less 6.5 if that's true the next few weeks are going to be interesting.



Grand Guru said:


> Once more, it’s not about stopping the spread. The new strain is most likely all over the country but we need to slow it down as much as possible to avoid flooding the hospitals with sick patients. Let the wave rather last for 4 months instead of 2 with a more manageable flow of patients. Failure to do that will lead to more patients having to die due to lack of ICU beds, oxygen etc. The only way we can do that is by containing the hot spots.
> On the other hand, Europe is going through a rough 5th wave and one can argue for or against the ban they imposed on SA with no real evidence at this stage of whether we are right or wrong.



Yes not disagreeing with this at all, but IMO putting travel bans in place will cause chaos. It will distill social unrest. The fact is, if people were doing what they were supposed to be doing, omicron wouldn't exist or be a thing. The focus needs to be on vaccine mandates and much stronger, tighter every day processes. We will be getting lock-down levels no doubt, but if countries couldn't control Delta with travel restrictions, I don't see how this will be any different. Unfortunately this is not just a fight with a virus, it's a fight with the human psyche and societal constructs.
*remember a lot of people see this as Vallies going to party country wide. But there are a lot of people who go home for the festive season, it's there one or two chance of doing that a year, take that a way, and you will have a lot of angry people spreading this thing regardless and filling up the hospitals in other ways.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

My 2C

The data seems to suggest that Omicron may be more transmissible but less deadly than the original Delta variant. If this is the case then we may not see larger hospital admissions. At the same time if lot's of people get Omicron and it promotes an immune response, will this not contribute to the herd immunity ?
I am pro vaccinate but there is a lot of resistance out there, much of which I can't fathom

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stranger said:


> My 2C
> 
> The data seems to suggest that Omicron may be more transmissible but less deadly than the original Delta variant. If this is the case then we may not see larger hospital admissions. At the same time if lot's of people get Omicron and it promotes an immune response, will this not contribute to the herd immunity ?
> I am pro vaccinate but there is a lot of resistance out there, much of which I can't fathom



No, "natural" herd immunity doesn't exist with this virus, it constantly defeats neutralizing antibodies, it's why we see vaccinated people still catching it, but not becoming seriously ill, their big boy immune cells come to the party after the infection starts. They have even adjusted the percentage of vaccination needed for a "fire break" to be in the region of 95%. 

The *current *data suggests you have twice as much chance of catching this strain if you have antibodies from a previous infection without vaccination. 
The *current* data says that it is twice as likely to cause you to get seriously ill if you are not vaccinated. 
The quote about "mild" cases has been misquoted and the professional involved has even said so, we do not know for certain yet, we have to wait out the next two weeks. 

It would be great if this is closer to attenuation, but we do not know yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> My business trip for next week up to GP and LP have been cancelled due to the rising numbers... mixed feelings, but for the better! Now I can book my vaccination and get this sh!t done and dusted! No more putting it off for the anti-vaxers in close proximity...



go get your jab dammit!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> go get your jab dammit!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

*Germany is imposing a Covid-19 lockdown for unvaccinated people only*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/germany-announces-lockdown-unvaccinated-covid-19-2021-12
2 Dec. 2021

Germany announced a lockdown for people not vaccinated against Covid-19 on Thursday. 
Unvaccinated people will be banned from restaurants and bars, movie theaters, gyms, non-essential shops, and Christmas markets.
Outgoing Chancellor Angela Merkel made the announcement alongside her successor, Olaf Scholz.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

we passed the 10k mark

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> we passed the 10k mark
> View attachment 245417


Holy cr@p!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> we passed the 10k mark
> View attachment 245417


Positivity rate is almost what it was at the peak of the 3rd wave.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Positivity rate is almost what it was at the peak of the 3rd wave.


This wave is going to turn into a tsunami, I’m afraid

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Not the full Friday graph update yet.. but what is seen cannot be unseen... Tsunami indeed...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Not the full Friday graph update yet.. but what is seen cannot be unseen... Tsunami indeed...
> 
> View attachment 245420


It’s almost vertical

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

I heard 2 new excuses for not going for the jab today:

I don’t want the vaccine because there’s monkey blood in the syringe. 

The other one was because they heard there’s Cyril’s urine in the vaccine…

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> I heard 2 new excuses for not going for the jab today:
> 
> I don’t want the vaccine because there’s monkey blood in the syringe.
> 
> The other one was because they heard there’s Cyril’s urine in the vaccine…



The other day I heard from somebody that according to the 1965 movie Omicron, aliens from the planet Omicron will come and abduct all the vaccinated people on the 20th December.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> The other day I heard from somebody that according to the 1965 movie Omicron, aliens from the planet Omicron will come and abduct all the vaccinated people on th 20th December.



And why the hell would that be a bad thing?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> And why the hell would that be a bad thing?



I'm also trying to figure out why thats so bad. At least we won't have to deal with auntie-waxxers

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hawaii confirms its first case of Omicron variant in resident with no history of travel outside state
https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2021/...t-holds-news-conference-discuss-covid-hawaii/

it's already everywhere with community spread. I am incredibly interested what the next couple of months will show us. Also super interested in the reverse zoonotic event vs HIV mutation factory. I am hoping someone will have an answer on that at some point.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://greekcitytimes.com/2021/12/03/italian-used-fake-silicone-arm-while-getting-vaccinated/
*Italian used fake silicone arm while getting vaccinated*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Stranger

Feliks Karp said:


> Hawaii confirms its first case of Omicron variant in resident with no history of travel outside state
> https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2021/...t-holds-news-conference-discuss-covid-hawaii/
> 
> it's already everywhere with community spread. I am incredibly interested what the next couple of months will show us. Also super interested in the reverse zoonotic event vs HIV mutation factory. I am hoping someone will have an answer on that at some point.



Must have come from all the Saffers that swam to USA

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DavyH

Stranger said:


> Must have come from all the Saffers that swam to USA



Typical Saffers, took the long way round instead of just swimming across the Atlantic. We make our own lives difficult.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

DavyH said:


> Typical Saffers, took the long way round instead of just swimming across the Atlantic. We make our own lives difficult.


You know we like a bit of "sukkel" over here...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Think the aliens are here to get us!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

Compared to the previous waves

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Latest in the arsenal of Aunty Waxy's excuses....

China is sending billions of "vaccines" (aka poison) to Africa to reduce the population in order for them to reap all the natural resources in Africa.... 

Question: What resources are they getting out of the UK with 50k new cases recorded in a population greater than ours with a higher vaccination count as well?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Latest in the arsenal of Aunty Waxy's excuses....
> 
> China is sending billions of "vaccines" (aka poison) to Africa to reduce the population in order for them to reap all the natural resources in Africa....
> 
> Question: What resources are they getting out of the UK with 50k new cases recorded in a population greater than ours with a higher vaccination count as well?



Besides the fact that we don’t even have the China jab here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> Besides the fact that we don’t even have the China jab here.


Damn, @Adephi , you and your facts, that is not what I want to hear. Tell me what I want to hear! OK!

Damn!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

Raindance said:


> Damn, @Adephi , you and your facts, that is not what I want to hear. Tell me what I want to hear! OK!
> 
> Damn!



After intensive fact checking I came to the conclusion that its Friday night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> After intensive fact checking I came to the conclusion that its Friday night.


It’s also December

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Compared to the previous waves
> 
> View attachment 245519


That’s a scary illustration of just how bad it is

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

*Standard Bank to implement mandatory Covid-19 vaccine policy for its staff*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ts-staff-7abbf610-93bf-4d88-a075-7df72ffb20ba
3 Dec. 2021

"Standard Bank employees working on the business premises will have to be vaccinated as the banking institution makes vaccines mandatory in its latest vaccination policy.

In a leaked internal communication sent to staff and seen by IOL, Standard Bank CEO, Sim Tshabalala announced the company’s new Covid-19 Vaccination Policy which will come into effect on April 4, 2022..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> *Standard Bank to implement mandatory Covid-19 vaccine policy for its staff*
> https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...ts-staff-7abbf610-93bf-4d88-a075-7df72ffb20ba
> 3 Dec. 2021
> 
> "Standard Bank employees working on the business premises will have to be vaccinated as the banking institution makes vaccines mandatory in its latest vaccination policy.
> 
> In a leaked internal communication sent to staff and seen by IOL, Standard Bank CEO, Sim Tshabalala announced the company’s new Covid-19 Vaccination Policy which will come into effect on April 4, 2022..."



I've seen a couple of scammers online lately. You pay them R850 and they will defend your case at the CCMA. Some of them aren't even lawyers.

To handle a case with the CCMA is free.
If the employer alowed you to do weekly testing, they gave you the alternative to the jab. They are under no obligation to pay for the test. It can however be negotiated pay some of it or accept the rapid antigen test. So the case will most likely get thrown out. 

Alternatively, they can get the jab. It will make their lives so much easier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

An intersting graph from a paper that is still in preprint. 

A big driver of omicron seems to be re-infections. So it can pass natural immunity. Still no concrete information about the effectiveness of the vaccine. But looking at hospital numbers so far, it's definitely helping.

https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.11.11.21266068v2

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 245586




If this is the usual "weekend" slump... oh my oh my I wonder what Mon/Tuesday holds...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> If this is the usual "weekend" slump... oh my oh my I wonder what Mon/Tuesday holds...



The weekend slump is normally seen Monday/Tuesday. I think this might just be a little dip before it goes up again.

See the other provinces are starting to catch up.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> The weekend slump is normally seen Monday/Tuesday. I think this might just be a little dip before it goes up again.
> 
> See the other provinces are starting to catch up.


Yup. We’re starting to play our part in KZN.


----------



## Feliks Karp

Looks like a recombination may have occurred.*
NOT PEER REVIEWED:* https://www.reuters.com/business/he...picked-up-piece-common-cold-virus-2021-12-03/

"This genetic sequence does not appear in any earlier versions of the coronavirus, called SARS-CoV-2, but is ubiquitous in many other viruses including those that cause the common cold, and also in the human genome, researchers said. By inserting this particular snippet into itself, Omicron might be making itself look "more human," which would help it evade attack by the human immune system"

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Raindance

Feliks Karp said:


> Looks like a recombination may have occurred.
> *NOT PEER REVIEWED:* https://www.reuters.com/business/he...picked-up-piece-common-cold-virus-2021-12-03/
> 
> "This genetic sequence does not appear in any earlier versions of the coronavirus, called SARS-CoV-2, but is ubiquitous in many other viruses including those that cause the common cold, and also in the human genome, researchers said. By inserting this particular snippet into itself, Omicron might be making itself look "more human," which would help it evade attack by the human immune system"


Oh! Crap…

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Perfect comebacks to anti-vaxxers*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...-vaxxers-aa8658d5-441d-4ff3-836c-47e9d75897ac
5 Dec. 2021

*If they say: “5G spreads Covid-19.”*
You say: “Viruses cannot travel on radio waves/mobile networks. Besides, Covid-19 is spreading in countries that do not have 5G mobile networks, so how does it get spread via 5G?”

*If they say: “A microchip is inside the vaccine, tracking your every move.”*
You say: “You posted about your cat minutes ago on Facebook and Instagram, Karen.”

*If they say: “Why should I get it if everyone else is?”*
You say: “The more people say this, the slimmer are our chances of achieving herd immunity. We need herd immunity for people who cannot get vaccinated. If you and thousands more are saying the same thing, babies and the elderly are going to be the ones suffering because of your selfishness.”

*If they say: “It’s just a water. It’s not a real vaccine”*
You say: “If it’s just water, you should have no problem taking it then.”

*If they say: "I don't know what’s in the vaccine"*
You say: “Well, you don’t know exactly what is in that burger but here we are. The vaccine contains weakened or inactive parts of the virus that will trigger an immune response within the body.”

*If they say: “I am scared of side effects.”*
Unlike the 5G and tracking chip arguments, this is a genuine and understandable concern. Explain that while one may experience mild to severe symptoms after being vaccinated, no one in South Africa has died from the vaccine. Explain that while the vaccine minimises your chances of death from Covid-19, by being vaccinated, you are protecting those who cannot be vaccinated.

*What to remember when talking to sceptic or anti-vaxxer*
It is important to note that just because a person is not vaccinated does not mean they are an anti-vaxxer. Maybe they are hesitant, maybe they have fears about side effects or maybe they just missed their appointment.

*Know who you are talking to*
First, it is important to understand where they are coming from. It might be more difficult to talk to anti-vaxxers, but others might just be hesitant or cautious. Knowing why they are not taking the vaccine will help you present your arguments better.

*Try to be civil*
Yes, it is infuriating to talk to someone who just called you a “sheeple” and “brainwashed”, but you don’t have stoop to their level. Be civil and present the facts to tackle misinformation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

I've heard the "I'm scared of the side-effects" a few times.

My reply:
"So you're scared of having a headache for a day or two? You'd rather be in ICU unable to breathe?"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

*Plett Rage: Workers take down tents and stages as beaches remain empty*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...in-empty-bcf9a8f8-89cd-438b-b4a9-ae87eafffa59
4 Dec. 2021

"...The festival was cancelled at the last minute due to Covid-19 cases and the emergence of the new Omicron variant..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Timwis

Boris gets his booster!










No gloves worn and protective plastic not even removed to expose the needle!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Adephi

Timwis said:


> Boris gets his booster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No gloves worn and protective plastic not even removed to expose the needle!!!!!!!!!



If they sanitise their hands there's no need for gloves.

And that blue part on the needle is what attaches the needle to the syringe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> If they sanitise their hands there's no need for gloves.
> 
> And that blue part on the needle is what attaches the needle to the syringe.
> 
> View attachment 245619




Right or wrong, a lot of experienced nurses/ techs forgo gloves when handling needles because of the loss of tactile feedback.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

Adephi said:


> If they sanitise their hands there's no need for gloves.
> 
> And that blue part on the needle is what attaches the needle to the syringe.
> 
> View attachment 245619


Mine had plastic that needed removing to expose needle! But that wasn't the booster!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Timwis said:


> Mine had plastic that needed removing to expose needle! But that wasn't the booster!



They all have covers to protect the needle...
Maybe this image will make things clearer

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi

Feliks Karp said:


> Right or wrong, a lot of experienced nurses/ techs forgo gloves when handling needles because of the loss of tactile feedback.



Don't tell my boss.

I've worked with Marburg, Ebola, Congo and Crimean Congo fever bloods without gloves. I can't stand the latex powder.

As long you wash/sanitise and keep hands away from your face you should be fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Agree. The gloves are for the protection of the professional not the patient as long as hands are clean…

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.popsci.com/health/covid-erectile-dysfunction/

"But to really convince macho men, some experts say, vaccination campaigns should be focusing on the same insecurities that Rodgers alluded to...COVID-19 infection increases the risk of developing erectile dysfunction nearly sixfold."

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Feliks Karp said:


> https://www.popsci.com/health/covid-erectile-dysfunction/
> 
> "But to really convince macho men, some experts say, vaccination campaigns should be focusing on the same insecurities that Rodgers alluded to...COVID-19 infection increases the risk of developing erectile dysfunction nearly sixfold."



Don't you mean Freud? ... he was the one focussed on everything phallic ... Rodgers along with Maslow were focussed on self actualisation ... and the banana with mask above, supports Freuds definitions of mens fixations rather well

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*Italy tightens restrictions for unvaccinated*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-59548210
6 Dec. 2021

"... Many public activities will be off limits to anyone without a so-called Covid Super Green Pass from Monday.

The pass shows proof of vaccination, or recovery from the virus within the last six months.

It will be needed to enter theatres, cinemas, music venues, sports events, restaurants and bars until mid-January.

The new measures strengthen the existing Covid green passes, which can be obtained following a negative test. The basic green passes will now be required to use public transport, as well as to access places of work..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

*CNN's Brianna Keilar speaks with Salim Abdool Karim, a South African epidemiologist and former co-chair of the country's Ministerial Advisory Committee on Covid-19, about the latest developments in the data regarding the Omicron variant's spread in South Africa*

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Intuthu Kagesi 
I thought he spoke well - explained the current situation very clearly

Hope it will continue to be of the "milder" variety going forward

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 4 | Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 245816
> 
> View attachment 245818


KZN coming to the party I see

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Adephi

These graphs are what's going to bring on the lockdown.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*Canada says it won’t accept SA Covid-19 tests because... flights are long*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/w...cr-tests-and-require-in-transit-tests-2021-12
7 Dec. 2021

Canadian citizens travelling from South Africa are required to stop over in another country to get a PCR test, in order to go home.
The "third country" testing requirement has seen Canada route its citizens through a country at war, as a safety precaution.
The rule was imposed after Omicron, only on African states.
Asked what it would take for SA tests to be accepted, Canadian authorities said the problem is long flights.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Some interesting info here ..

Lots of graphs in the article. Most have been posted here before.

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/omicron-were-getting-some-answers

*Omicron: We're getting (some) answers*

Omicron: We’re getting (some) answers

Today we got our first Omicron lab data! A week and half since Omicron broke the news. Just beautiful. As the scientist of the study said, “If I don’t die from the virus, I’ll die of exhaustion”. We’re getting more and more epidemiological data, too. Together they give us a dense, but clear(er) picture of Omicron.

Here we go…

(This post is copy and pasted from my newsletter. For the many graphs and hyperlinks go here: https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/omicron-were-getting-some-answers)

***Does Omicron “escape” our vaccine immunity?***
Our first Omicron lab study was released today. A group of South African scientists, led by Dr. Alex Sigal, mixed a live virus with blood samples of 6 people who had 2 doses of Pfizer. They also mixed the virus with blood samples of 6 people with the 2-dose series and a previous infection. (South Africa has not authorized boosters yet, but this is a good proxy).

In order to assess vaccine “effectiveness,” the scientists counted the number of neutralizing antibodies that attached to Omicron. Neutralizing antibodies play a significant role in our protection against infection, as they quickly recognize the virus and destroy it. Importantly, the virus is destroyed before entering cells and, thus, cannot replicate. Because it can’t replicate, the person doesn’t get infected and doesn’t get disease (i.e. symptoms). The more neutralizing antibodies we have the better.

In this study, the scientists assessed how Omicron enters our cells and how many antibodies respond to Omicron compared to the original SARS-CoV-2 virus. What did they find?

-The virus is using the same door into our cells (called ACE2 receptors) as before. This is very good news because it means our tools (like vaccines) are still useful. If the virus found a different door, this may not have been the case.
-The virus is making a smarter key to that door. Panel B in the figure below highlights the main finding of this paper:
—-Among people with the 2-dose Pfizer series (orange dots), neutralizing antibodies took a significant hit —40 fold reduction— with Omicron compared to the original virus. This is far higher than we’ve seen with any previous variants of concern (Delta had a 5 fold decrease; Beta had a 8 fold decrease). But, honestly, Omicron’s decrease is not as bad as some expected.
—-Among people with the 2-dose series + previous infection (green dots), neutralizing antibodies took a hit from Omicron but are still relatively high.

This means we’re going to see an increase in breakthrough cases, especially among those with 2 vaccines. But this study gives me great hope that our boosters will help protect against Omicron. In addition, and importantly, neutralizing antibodies are not our only defense. We have other antibodies, B-cell factories, and T-cells (I explained them here) that will also help protect against severe disease and death. It will take time and more data to determine if we need an Omicron-specific booster.

***Does Omicron increase transmissibility?***
Cases continue to exponentially increase in South Africa. Their 7-day average passed 10,000 yesterday for the fourth time during this pandemic. Cases also continues to climb in the epicenter of Gauteng too.

The R(t)—a measure of contagiousness— in South Africa is holding steady at an incredibly high rate: R(t)= 2-3. The graph below shows Omicron having the highest R(t) in the history of the pandemic in South Africa. This means that there’s far less in Omicron’s way, like immunity, than before. This makes sense now with the lab data.

There was hope that Omicron might not spread as fast in Europe or the States. We wouldn’t necessarily see the same rate of spread as in South Africa because high rates of Delta and vaccination would be in Omicron’s way.

We’re starting to get data from the UK and it’s really not looking good. On Dec. 2, 2% of their PCR swabs were positive for Omicron. This is compared to less than 0.01% positive PCRs on Nov 20. Mathematical models estimated an R(t) of 3.47 in the UK right now. This is likely an overestimation, but even the best case scenario (i.e. lower bound) of the R(t) is concerning at 2.75. This tells us that high levels of Delta and/or immunity are not stopping Omicron in the UK. And it probably won’t stop Omicron in the United States either. We need to continue to watch this, but this is not a great start at all.

***Does Omicron increase severity (hospitalization or death)?***
Omicron is causing a lot of infection very quickly across different landscapes. But infection is very different than severe disease or death. So, what’s happening to people that do get infected?

In Gauteng, hospitalization of COVID19 cases in South Africa’s epicenter is increasing exponentially. And it looks like it’s accelerating at the same rate as previous waves.

But a report from one of these hospitals provided more context about individual hospitalizations over the weekend. Among a sample of 42 COVID patients in the hospital on Dec. 2, most were hospitalized “with COVID19” not “for COVID19.” Among the 42 patients, 9 (21%) had a diagnosis of COVID19 pneumonia. Among the 9 pneumonia patients, 8 were unvaccinated and 1 was a child. There were 4 patients in high care and 1 in the ICU.

This is a very important on-the-ground perspective. But it is still a very small piece of the puzzle. It is far too early to conclude that Omicron is mild; there are a variety of factors tangled up with each other:

1. Are we seeing mild cases because vaccines are working or because Omicron is a less severe disease? We can have a virus that leads to mild cases, but isn’t less severe.

2. Are the majority of cases mild because South Africa has a relatively younger population than, for example, the United States? Extrapolating real-world data from one place to predict how we will do in another place is not straightforward.

3. Is Omicron growing too quickly, so we don’t have enough data yet? This may seem counterintuitive, but in a fast-growing epidemic, the proportion of cases is actually smaller than the proportion of cases in a slower growing epidemic. I tried to show this phenomenon in the figure below. At the same point in the wave, the proportion of Delta cases (orange highlight) was far higher than the proportion of Omicron cases (green highlight). This factor alone could cause an unusually low proportion of hospitalizations at first. We have to see what happens when this denominator gets bigger and bigger.

We may already be seeing this in the data, too. The acceleration of patients in the ICU and ventilators is faster than the previous Delta wave.

4. We are also mixing individual-level implications with population-level implications. Immunity may largely protect us against Omicron. But people do still end up in the hospital. Four out of 42 patients (9%) in the South Africa hospital needed intensive care. A small percentage can add up quickly when we are talking about an incredibly fast virus moving through 330,000,000 people in the United States.

5. And finally, something that I haven’t even see get mentioned is morbidity. Long COVID is less prevalent among vaccinated (see my previous post here), but it does still happen. Just ask anyone with long COVID. You don’t want it.

Differentiating all these factors is incredibly important to determining whether Omicron is more severe. Untangling will take time. And we haven’t had that time yet.

***Bottom Line***
There’s a good chance Omicron will outcompete Delta in the United States. This coupled this with the high unvaccinated rate and lab data showing partial vaccine immunity will result in a substantial Winter wave. The rate of breakthrough cases will be higher, but I’m hopeful that boosters will largely keep people out of the hospital.

We’re all exhausted. The scientists. The healthcare workers. The parents. The pharmacists. The teachers. Everyone. But the virus isn’t. And it won’t be until we all take it seriously. Wear a good mask. Ventilate spaces. Test, test, test. And, for the love of all things, go get your vaccine and/or booster.

Love, YLE

A few random notes:
-The U.S. Chambers of Commerce invited me back to answer more Omicron questions on Thursday at 4pm Eastern. Register here. It will be recorded, too.

-Those looking for a good mask can start here— a fantastic database of masks tested for effectiveness. Here is the kids’ mask database.

-Yes, antigen tests work against Omicron. They test for another part of the virus—they do not test against the spike protein. They still work, so please use them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

*New rules for travel, weddings, and accommodation in South Africa*

https://businesstech.co.za/news/bus...el-weddings-and-accomodation-in-south-africa/

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> And, for the love of all things, go get your vaccine and/or booster.



very interesting read but this is the line that resonates and yet the tin foil hat brigade continue marching on...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/jhb-vape-meet-20-november-2021.t74359/page-8

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/jhb-vape-meet-20-november-2021.t74359/page-8



Dude instead of just spamming links to shots of people from this thread in close proximity without masks, say what you want to say. Be direct instead of this some what wanky passive aggressive nonsense, it stimulates conversation in a more effective manner. Don't rely on others when trying to stir up controversy.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Paul33

Feliks Karp said:


> wanky passive aggressive nonsense

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/jhb-vape-meet-20-november-2021.t74359/page-8



It's clear that this is bothering you. Appreciate your concern. But let me explain a few things of the event.

- at least 70% of the attendees was vaccinated, that I know of personally.
- there were 22 people gathered in an outdoor setting. At the time the restrictions allowed for 2000. When it rained we moved to a large indoor hall were social distancing was easily observed. The restrictions allowed for 750 indoors.
- nobody at the gathering had any symptons at all.
- yes we e-zolled. And when we shared the e-zoll, the mouthpieces were sanitised.
- it's been more than 2 weeks since the meet and nobody reported having Covid afterwards.

It was safer than the Panorama Squash Club where you hang out every Friday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Lets give @Jean claude Vaaldamme the benefit of doubt, and assume he was (is) promoting the upcoming get together, sooooooooo ... who's in?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Anyone else had to put on their tinfoil hats today? ... Man that 5G vaccination is working well! ... The additional limb that sprouted from my nether region seems to be some kind of antennae, and is receiving pseudo random binary glitches from this thread;

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Feliks Karp said:


> Dude instead of just spamming links to shots of people from this thread in close proximity without masks, say what you want to say. Be direct instead of this some what wanky passive aggressive nonsense, it stimulates conversation in a more effective manner. Don't rely on others when trying to stir up controversy.


OK
I thought most intelligent people would get it.
This thread is hundreds of pages long, many people and especially one clown had plenty of derogatory things to say about covidiots as he calls them, antivaxxers, people not wearing masks and not following regulations.
Was just pointing out the hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> OK
> I thought most intelligent people would get it.
> This thread is hundreds of pages long, many people and especially one clown had plenty of derogatory things to say about covidiots as he calls them, antivaxxers, people not wearing masks and not following regulations.
> Was just pointing out the hypocrisy.



Can't be me. I call you bunch 'auntie-waxxers'.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Guys, please play the ball not the man
You know the rules here

if you want to get personal, do it off the forum

but please don’t use this forum to get personal

in the end it just makes you and the forum look bad

thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Adephi said:


> Can't be me. I call you bunch 'auntie-waxxers'.


Well just like your previous posts where you made up your own regulations, rules and figures, yet again you don't know my vaccine status. Thumb sucking as usual.


----------



## Feliks Karp

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> OK
> I thought most intelligent people would get it.
> This thread is hundreds of pages long, many people and especially one clown had plenty of derogatory things to say about covidiots as he calls them, antivaxxers, people not wearing masks and not following regulations.
> Was just pointing out the hypocrisy.



I think most people were getting what you were saying, but I also think people should in general be direct so that they can have at worst an argument and at best a conversation. I disagreed with what @Intuthu Kagesi said in another thread, we were having a discussion untill someone started posting facetious memes and images implying that I didn't know what I was talking about (without any scientific factual back up on their part) and I ended up just leaving the thread. So whether you're right or wrong, personally I'd prefer it if you just straight up ask your question, so that at the end of the day some kind of discourse happens.


----------



## Feliks Karp

And since my interest in now piqued. So the meet in question was before omicron was a thing, majority vaxxed, small outdoor meet, precautions were taken in to account. 

So guys organizing the next meet, since it's now pretty solid that 3 pfizer jabs are the best protection against omicron, then 2 jabs and previous infection. Is this going to have an effect on the meet and what kind of precautions do you think you guys will be taking?


----------



## Adephi

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Well just like your previous posts where you made up your own regulations, rules and figures, yet again you don't know my vaccine status. Thumb sucking as usual.



If I called you vacc status incorrect I apologise for that.

As for all my other posts, they are factual with references. Except for where I post my personal opinion.

If you have any further questions or opinions you, and anybody else, are welcome to drop me a pm.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Feliks Karp said:


> I think most people were getting what you were saying, but I also think people should in general be direct so that they can have at worst an argument and at best a conversation. I disagreed with what @Intuthu Kagesi said in another thread, we were having a discussion untill someone started posting facetious memes and images implying that I didn't know what I was talking about (without any scientific factual back up on their part) and I ended up just leaving the thread. So whether you're right or wrong, personally I'd prefer it if you just straight up ask your question, so that at the end of the day some kind of discourse happens.



Listen. I have a history here, some love me other hate me. You will see I have not made many posts the last year. Yes I like a good argument, but at least it should contain some logic. I don't get into arguments with my wife for a reason, there is no point. Yet one guy here I try to ignore for the same reason, but he keeps coming back for more. The problem is if I call out his BS I will be the one getting a warning. So I just post general links and observations and see how they play the man


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Adephi said:


> If I called you vacc status incorrect I apologise for that.
> 
> As for all my other posts, they are factual with references. Except for where I post my personal opinion.
> 
> If you have any further questions or opinions you, and anybody else, are welcome to drop me a pm.





Adephi said:


> - at least 70% of the attendees was vaccinated, that I know of personally.


You just made this up? Did you do any checks or asked for Vaccination proof?
But ok lets use your figures.
What does 70% mean? If you don't beat your wife 70% of the time, does that make you right?
And give us a link to where it say vaccinated people have different rules and regulations as to unvaccinated



Adephi said:


> - there were 22 people gathered in an outdoor setting. At the time the restrictions allowed for 2000. When it rained we moved to a large indoor hall were social distancing was easily observed. The restrictions allowed for 750 indoors.



With all these sidestepping can you please give a link to where it says you don't have to wear a mask at gatherings.



Adephi said:


> s.
> - nobody at the gathering had any symptons at all.


So you are a doctor and had all the equipment to test them with you?
You also implying only people with obvious symptons can have the virus?
All the people from SA on planes to other countries that tested positive, did not go through any scans or even tests before leaving?



Adephi said:


> - yes we e-zolled. And when we shared the e-zoll, the mouthpieces were sanitised.
> .


Well you did just make up everything else so far, so just keep on rolling.



Adephi said:


> - it's been more than 2 weeks since the meet and nobody reported having Covid afterwards.
> .


Yes its like shooting a gun into the air in town and say look. I am a genius, I did not hit anyone, lets do it again.


----------



## Adephi

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> You just made this up? Did you do any checks or asked for Vaccination proof?
> But ok lets use your figures.
> What does 70% mean? If you don't beat your wife 70% of the time, does that make you right?
> And give us a link to where it say vaccinated people have different rules and regulations as to unvaccinated
> 
> 
> 
> With all these sidestepping can you please give a link to where it says you don't have to wear a mask at gatherings.
> 
> 
> So you are a doctor and had all the equipment to test them with you?
> You also implying only people with obvious symptons can have the virus?
> All the people from SA on planes to other countries that tested positive, did not go through any scans or even tests before leaving?
> 
> 
> Well you did just make up everything else so far, so just keep on rolling.
> 
> 
> Yes its like shooting a gun into the air in town and say look. I am a genius, I did not hit anyone, lets do it again.



As I said, feel free to drop me a pm. I'm not going to entertain this any further in the open forum.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

_So far, milder disease seen with Omicron, with shorter hospital stays — SA hospitals analysis_

https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/so-f...shorter-hospital-stays-sa-hospitals-analysis/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Paul33

I had the pleasure of dealing with an anti-vaxxer this morning and in a moment of weakness got sucked into an argument about the jab. 10 minutes and lots of brain cells later I couldn't do it anymore. 

You cannot reason with them. At all.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> I had the pleasure of dealing with an anti-vaxxer this morning and in a moment of weakness got sucked into an argument about the jab. 10 minutes and lots of brain cells later I couldn't do it anymore.
> 
> You cannot reason with them. At all.



Jordan Klepper is brilliant when it come to talking to 'pseudoscience believers'. He perfected the art of the comeback question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The South African Health Products Authority (Sahpra) has *approved the use of a third booster dose* of Pfizer’s Comirnaty Covid-19 vaccine for most of South Africa’s population.

This comes after Sahpra received an application on 17 November 2021 from Pfizer to amend the dosing schedule for the Comirnaty Covid-19 vaccine, allowing an optional third dose.

After evaluating data submitted by the company, Sahpra approved the third dose in *individuals aged 18 years and older to be administered at least six months after the second dose.*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...-you-should-get-it.html?utm_source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

So my guys at my office today told me that they don’t have to wear masks because the councillors in their area have told them the the covid numbers are going down and it’s going away

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stranger

Never in the history of mankind have we reached a stage where we agree with each other. There is no need to call each other dumb because of our beliefs, we are dumb because we are human.

At one end of the spectrum we had Mother Theresa ..... the other Ted Bundy. Yet both of these folks have been aggrandized and vilified. Now the battle rages between vaxxers and anti vaxxers, both of whom believe that they are right. In this instance I choose apathetic and will choose my own path and actions.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Munro31

I don't really care, get it or don't makes no difference to me. Both sides are entertaining.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stranger said:


> Never in the history of mankind have we reached a stage where we agree with each other. There is no need to call each other dumb because of our beliefs, we are dumb because we are human.
> 
> At one end of the spectrum we had Mother Theresa ..... the other Ted Bundy. Yet both of these folks have been aggrandized and vilified. Now the battle rages between vaxxers and anti vaxxers, both of whom believe that they are right. In this instance I choose apathetic and will choose my own path and actions.



True to a degree. When we're in a situation where individual actions can results in 10s of 1000s of infections leading to damage or death. Your individual sovereignty starts to be waved for the greater good of the society in which you live.

And while it's true that we all are subjective to our own ignorance at some point that doesn't mean certain actions are not dumb, in fact it pretty much proves that they are. 

As much as every human is entitled to their own beliefs when an existential threat is laid out to civilization at large the innate human rights of the many to be safe will out weigh your own needs to believe in whatever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

This a copy + paste from a fb post.



I've seen a few posts about the "debate" on covid-19 vaccines that I find strange. They are posts that in essence say the following: "I am sooo tired of people debating whether or not we should get vaccinated. Can these debates stop already and all of you debating each other fill my timeline with pictures of cats instead and like maybe links to Boney-M in the spirit of Christmas?"

I say three things to this kind of sentiment:

1. You are NOT virtuous for opting out of a debate in the middle of a serious pandemic with massive existential threats to all of humanity.

The idea of being above the fray is a weird kind of imagined comfort in the middle of a pandemic. 

2. Imagined neutrality doesn't guarantee actual neutrality.

Your sincere intention may be to 'not take sides' in a debate around you but the IMPACT of your position may be to prop up a side. Indifference to the consequences of fake news and disinformation generally about vaccines has disastrous societal consequences. Urging your friends to stop "debating" helps to keep misinformation unchallenged and proliferating. That is not neutrality.

3. Viewpoints aren't equally strong just because those who disagree with each other hold their views equally strongly.

Side with evidence and truth. Use your analytical skill to adjudicate debates and don't commit the error some journalists commit when they report "Some say it is raining. Some say it is not raining". There is a fact of the matter. Make facts, evidence and sound reasoning your friends. 

Thanks for coming to my Ted Talk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> So my guys at my office today told me that they don’t have to wear masks because the councillors in their area have told them the the covid numbers are going down and it’s going away



Someone who came to my house the other day was surprised that I was wearing a mask. He said he thought Covid was finished! Which planet is he on??

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru

We passed the 20k mark

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 9


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> We passed the 20k mark


And frighteningly fast as well holy cr@p

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 245939
> View attachment 245940
> 
> We passed the 20k mark



That positivity rate is looking rough. The peak of the third wave was 33%. Almost there.

Edit: it was just before the peak of the second that it was 33%.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> That positivity rate is looking rough. The peak of the third wave was 33%. Almost there.
> 
> Edit: it was just before the peak of the second that it was 33%.


I was trying to explain to my 11 year old about the positivity rate and even he was stunned silent when I simplified it to almost every 1 in 3 people who tested are positive. 

that’s scary dad was the rather apt response.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger

Feliks Karp said:


> As much as every human is entitled to their own beliefs when an existential threat is laid out to civilization at large the innate human rights of the many to be safe will out weigh your own needs to believe in whatever.



and so therein is the dilemma. We have worldwide elected people to govern us (let's not debate this at this time) and they are the decision makers as far as policy is concerned. Now they make policy or not as the case may be, and as a society we then disagree with the policies made and rebel against it. So we agree that we have a police force authorized to shoot people dead if they threaten our lives but we can't shoot an anti vaxxer who also threatens our lives. Where do we draw the line ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> and so therein is the dilemma. We have worldwide elected people to govern us (let's not debate this at this time) and they are the decision makers as far as policy is concerned. Now they make policy or not as the case may be, and as a society we then disagree with the policies made and rebel against it. So we agree that we have a police force authorized to shoot people dead if they threaten our lives but we can't shoot an anti vaxxer who also threatens our lives. Where do we draw the line ?



This forum has a number of members brought together by an obvious mutual interest, however we need to be cognisant of the fact that we all have different beliefs, morals, values and ethics, all of which form a part of a field of study called Philosophy, which to broach it, one would have to first forfeit opinion, (_ego in this context_), and that ain't happening in a hurry on this forum!

On morals, ethics and values however, whilst ethics and morals are very similar, they differ in that morals are concerned with individuals feeling "good" or "bad," whilst ethics determine what behaviors are "right" or "wrong." ... note the subjectivity! ... Ethics also dictate what practical behaviors are allowed, while morals reflect our intentions. Consider morals as the rulebook and ethics as the motivator that leads to proper or improper action, and that still has to be filtered by individual values , and ... individual belief system(s)  ... and then "we" try and shove this clearly biased opinion on others .... I'll side with with the Darwinian approach to the "moral dilemma" you posed for now

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> This forum has a number of members brought together by an obvious mutual interest, however we need to be cognisant of the fact that we all have different beliefs, morals, values and ethics, all of which form a part of a field of study called Philosophy, which to broach it, one would have to first forfeit opinion, (_ego in this context_), and that ain't happening in a hurry on this forum!
> 
> On morals, ethics and values however, whilst ethics and morals are very similar, they differ in that morals are concerned with individuals feeling "good" or "bad," whilst ethics determine what behaviors are "right" or "wrong." ... note the subjectivity! ... Ethics also dictate what practical behaviors are allowed, while morals reflect our intentions. Consider morals as the rulebook and ethics as the motivator that leads to proper or improper action, and that still has to be filtered by individual values , and ... individual belief system(s)  ... and then "we" try and shove this clearly biased opinion on others .... I'll side with with the Darwinian approach to the "moral dilemma" you posed for now



My personal philosophy is: With enough wood to burn and whiskey to drink, we can solve all the worlds problems.... just as long as we don't actually have to do anything the next day.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

This is true. I've never seen so many colleagues affected in such a short period of time since the first wave. This is actually much worse. 
https://mg.co.za/coronavirus-essent...th-africas-healthcare-workers-contract-covid/

*Alarm as almost 20% of South Africa’s healthcare workers contract Covid*

Reactions: Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> This is true. I've never seen so many colleagues affected in such a short period of time since the first wave. This is actually much worse.
> https://mg.co.za/coronavirus-essent...th-africas-healthcare-workers-contract-covid/
> 
> *Alarm as almost 20% of South Africa’s healthcare workers contract Covid*



I had to send 2 staff members home last night. I believe our dayshift has been hectic with staff being off. 

We don't even use nurses anymore to swab the staff. You get the swab and do it yourself.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*A South African mom had trouble with sanitisers. Now her armband solution is in Checkers*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/a...mband-solution-is-in-checkers-sq-easy-2021-12
10 Dec. 2021

"A South African mom has created an easy-to-use wristband that dispenses sanitiser on-the-go.

Jolene de Sousa from Welkom noticed that her children's sanitiser bottles remained full and unused after school, so she came up with a simple solution to a problem that won't be leaving us for a good while.

Called SQ-easy, the wristband dispenses sanitiser as you need it. De Sousa approached Checkers with the idea, and the buyers loved it. The product is now available at 23 Checkers outlets in the Free State and Northern Cape.

De Sousa says the transaction between the two parties was "seamless", adding that the buyers advised and guided her through the process. "Checkers really transformed our dream into a reality," she said.

And it can be used for more than just sanitiser.

"It was apparent that Covid-19 sanitisation rituals would be the norm for us for many years to come. However, the versatility of this wrist band in combination with our weather in South Africa further allows it to be filled with products like sunscreen," De Sousa explains.

The multi-purpose band which comes in a variety of colours has received a seal of approval from South African cricket player Dean Elgar who uses it for sunscreen on the cricket pitch.

If you're an interested buyer not located in the Free State or Northern Cape you can also purchase the wristband on the SQ-easy company site at a cost of R89.99. The wristband comes with a refillable applicator bottle.

*Here's how to fill and use a SQ-easy:*
Choose your desired hand sanitiser or liquid.
Twist the cap off the refillable applicator and fill that bottle with the liquid.
*Twist the cap back on and fill the wristband with the sanitiser/chosen liquid in the small opening on the wristband. 




*
Wipe any excess liquid and go. Squeeze the wristband when desired.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Japanese scientists are developing face masks that glow under UV light if the wearer has Covid-19*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/japanese-scientists-masks-glow-if-wearer-has-covid-2021-12
10 Dec. 2021


Researchers at a Japanese university are working on a face mask that glows under UV light if the wearer has Covid-19.
The mask includes a filter that shows traces of the virus when sprayed with a fluorescent dye containing antibodies.
The research team behind the project hopes to obtain authorization to sell the masks in 2022.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

A couple of questions for @Grand Guru and @Adephi if you wouldn't mind;

With respect to specifically the South African "waves" ... 
If I look at the graphs in this thread, the period between waves seem to be shortening, and the infection intensity increasing with each wave, however the mortality rates seem to be dropping ... Is this the natural order / life cycle of viruses? or am I misreading the information presented? and;

Is there any information regarding who has vs. who hasn't been vaccinated in the current New Infections, Recovery and Deaths numbers? as a measure of the vaccines efficacy.

Thanking you in advance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> *A South African mom had trouble with sanitisers. Now her armband solution is in Checkers*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/a...mband-solution-is-in-checkers-sq-easy-2021-12
> 10 Dec. 2021
> 
> "A South African mom has created an easy-to-use wristband that dispenses sanitiser on-the-go.
> 
> Jolene de Sousa from Welkom noticed that her children's sanitiser bottles remained full and unused after school, so she came up with a simple solution to a problem that won't be leaving us for a good while.
> 
> Called SQ-easy, the wristband dispenses sanitiser as you need it. De Sousa approached Checkers with the idea, and the buyers loved it. The product is now available at 23 Checkers outlets in the Free State and Northern Cape.
> 
> De Sousa says the transaction between the two parties was "seamless", adding that the buyers advised and guided her through the process. "Checkers really transformed our dream into a reality," she said.
> 
> And it can be used for more than just sanitiser.
> 
> "It was apparent that Covid-19 sanitisation rituals would be the norm for us for many years to come. However, the versatility of this wrist band in combination with our weather in South Africa further allows it to be filled with products like sunscreen," De Sousa explains.
> 
> The multi-purpose band which comes in a variety of colours has received a seal of approval from South African cricket player Dean Elgar who uses it for sunscreen on the cricket pitch.
> 
> If you're an interested buyer not located in the Free State or Northern Cape you can also purchase the wristband on the SQ-easy company site at a cost of R89.99. The wristband comes with a refillable applicator bottle.
> 
> *Here's how to fill and use a SQ-easy:*
> Choose your desired hand sanitiser or liquid.
> Twist the cap off the refillable applicator and fill that bottle with the liquid.
> *Twist the cap back on and fill the wristband with the sanitiser/chosen liquid in the small opening on the wristband. *
> 
> *
> View attachment 246084
> *
> 
> Wipe any excess liquid and go. Squeeze the wristband when desired.




I'd love to know when she "created" this obviously one of a kind totally original idea. Seen a new trend lately where local people "create" local brands where all they do is rebrand drop shipped stuff.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> A couple of questions for @Grand Guru and @Adephi if you wouldn't mind;
> 
> With respect to specifically the South African "waves" ...
> If I look at the graphs in this thread, the period between waves seem to be shortening, and the infection intensity increasing with each wave, however the mortality rates seem to be dropping ... Is this the natural order / life cycle of viruses? or am I misreading the information presented? and;
> 
> Is there any information regarding who has vs. who hasn't been vaccinated in the current New Infections, Recovery and Deaths numbers? as a measure of the vaccines efficacy.
> 
> Thanking you in advance



That is exactly what happened to the Spanish flu and the guys in white coats are hoping that is what is happening here. But every pandemic is different and we will jave to wait and see.

As for the vaccine status, I wish they can give more info. What I do hear from nurses and doctors is it's mostly unvaccinated in the hospitals. But that's not concrete stats. As soon as I get something I will share it here.

As for my personal experience this week: 11 staff members, 10 vaccinated, 2 tested positive, 1 unvaccinated with a bad cough and fever developing, 1 vaccinated completely asymptomatic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

From what I see around me, we had more than 40 staff members testing positive in the last 10 days (a little less than 10% of the staff) and ALL were vaccinated, some have even received a booster shot…. I can’t comment on the rest for now but a few things are certain:
The hospitals are better prepared with equipment and staff (I’m not saying it’s up to standards)
We have gained more experience in treating covid19 pneumonia and its other complications
People are more willingly testing earlier during their disease (there’s less stigma)

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 246099



Thanks @DarthBranMuffin ... I only wish we could split out vaccinated vs. unvaccinated in them graphs to see the efficacy of the vaccine(s), particularly wrt hospitalisation and death


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 246099


We need an “Eish” emoji

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Does anyone have any information about a "Family Meeting" tomorrow night? 
Apparently it's to do with inter provincial travel

*Covid-19: Ramaphosa convenes urgent command council meeting over Omicron*

*NO WORD ON THE NEXT FAMILY MEETING AS CABINET EXTENDS NATIONAL STATE OF DISASTER*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Drikusw

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Does anyone have any information about a "Family Meeting" tomorrow night?
> Apparently it's to do with inter provincial travel
> http://www.702.co.za/articles/40540...as-coronavirus-command-council-meets-tomorrow


Article from January 2021

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Drikusw said:


> Article from January 2021


Ooops ... wrong one ... lemme correct it ... Thanks


----------



## Feliks Karp

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Does anyone have any information about a "Family Meeting" tomorrow night?
> Apparently it's to do with inter provincial travel
> 
> *Covid-19: Ramaphosa convenes urgent command council meeting over Omicron*
> 
> *NO WORD ON THE NEXT FAMILY MEETING AS CABINET EXTENDS NATIONAL STATE OF DISASTER*



First link is for last week's council meeting.

I honestly don't see them banning provincial travel this late in to the holiday season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Maybe the test prices are finally gonna come down. Prohibitively expensive for those having to test frequently.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Feliks Karp said:


> First link is for last week's council meeting.
> 
> I honestly don't see them banning provincial travel this late in to the holiday season.



Correct it was last weeks CCC meeting where inter provincial travel was raised and that's all we know? 

As to banning provincial travel this late in the day, history has unfortunately shown that they do make irrational decisions, so as much as I'd love to agree with you, I'd like to hear it from the proverbial horses mouth before committing to travel arrangements.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

M.Adhir said:


> Maybe the test prices are finally gonna come down. Prohibitively expensive for those having to test frequently.
> 
> View attachment 246119
> View attachment 246120



It was announced on Friday the new price agreed by the National Pathology Group will be R500. 

That's very cheap for a PCR test.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Family meeting…. Bring it on…



Regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

there’s a problem with the stats. They don’t add up!
Edit:
holly crap! 37k ???

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 246231
> 
> 
> there’s a problem with the stats. They don’t add up!
> Edit:
> holly crap! 37k ???
> View attachment 246237



NICD handle is saying they reported cases which weren't reported during the week due to 'IT issues'.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

M.Adhir said:


> NICD handle is saying they reported cases which weren't reported during the week due to 'IT issues'.


This is a mess! They can’t just inflate new cases for today to catch up on last weeks issues…. I honestly freaked out when I saw the numbers. They should just add them to the total number of cases when there are delays like this…

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Paul33

It’s a scary mess but that’s still a big bloody number for the weekend when there’s usually a slump!


Grand Guru said:


> This is a mess! They can’t just inflate new cases for today to catch up on last weeks issues…. I honestly freaked out when I saw the numbers. They should just add them to the total number of cases when there are delays like this…

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> This is a mess! They can’t just inflate new cases for today to catch up on last weeks issues…. I honestly freaked out when I saw the numbers. They should just add them to the total number of cases when there are delays like this…



Agree. It started to look like we were over the peak this week. Meanwhile it's still climbing. They need to do something about the reporting.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

https://www.timeslive.co.za/news/so...e-for-covid-19-and-is-isolating-in-cape-town/

*Cyril Ramaphosa tests positive for Covid-19 and is isolating in Cape Town*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## M.Adhir

Grand Guru said:


> This is a mess! They can’t just inflate new cases for today to catch up on last weeks issues…. I honestly freaked out when I saw the numbers. They should just add them to the total number of cases when there are delays like this…



Yeah so pretty much an avg of 3000 odd cases per day not reported. 15% to 20% under reported every day.

Wonder if they are gonna suddenly spring a few thousand additional deaths on like that as well one of the days

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

*Omicron Update: Dec 13*

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/omicron-update-dec-13?justPublished=true

We now have 8 lab studies all largely saying the same thing: Omicron significantly reduces the number of neutralizing antibodies from a 2-dose mRNA series compared to previous variants.

Importantly, a “reduction in neutralizing antibodies” is not the same thing as “reduction in vaccine effectiveness”. This is because immune systems are adaptive and diverse thanks to other types of antibodies, B-cells (antibody factories), and T-cells (secondary line of defense). So it’s important to look at other data too.

A study over the weekend showed that neutralizing antibodies among people previously infected with Alpha (panel E), Beta (panel F), and Delta (panel G) completely failed to attach to Omicron. Those that were infected + vaccinated (or vaccinated + infected) had a strong response to Omicron (panel H).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> *Omicron Update: Dec 13*
> 
> https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/omicron-update-dec-13?justPublished=true
> 
> We now have 8 lab studies all largely saying the same thing: Omicron significantly reduces the number of neutralizing antibodies from a 2-dose mRNA series compared to previous variants.
> 
> Importantly, a “reduction in neutralizing antibodies” is not the same thing as “reduction in vaccine effectiveness”. This is because immune systems are adaptive and diverse thanks to other types of antibodies, B-cells (antibody factories), and T-cells (secondary line of defense). So it’s important to look at other data too.
> 
> A study over the weekend showed that neutralizing antibodies among people previously infected with Alpha (panel E), Beta (panel F), and Delta (panel G) completely failed to attach to Omicron. Those that were infected + vaccinated (or vaccinated + infected) had a strong response to Omicron (panel H).


In stupid people English please?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> In stupid people English please?



More studies that the jab works.

If you had Covid and the jab you are shap.

Only Covid, not so much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Paul33 said:


> In stupid people English please?


Natural immunity after Covid infection VS. Omicron:



Vaccinated immunity after Covid infection VS. Omicron :

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> In stupid people English please?



Jabby Jabby Gooooood

No Jabby Jabby Baaaaaaad

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

#COVID19 UPDATE: As part of our public health surveillance activities, we remain committed to transparent reporting, and depend on private and public sector laboratories to provide #COVID19 testing data. The National Health Laboratory Service (NHLS) released a statement earlier today confirming that the challenges experienced with the upgrade of the NHLS IT systems have now been resolved.

The NICD teams are working through the data, which is now flowing into the #COVID19 laboratory data stream. And we would like to indicate that the reporting backlog may result in the inclusion of retrospective case data over the next few days in the daily #COVID19 surveillance reports. 

We ask for patience and understanding during this period and thank the public for their continued interest.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> #COVID19 UPDATE: As part of our public health surveillance activities, we remain committed to transparent reporting, and depend on private and public sector laboratories to provide #COVID19 testing data. The National Health Laboratory Service (NHLS) released a statement earlier today confirming that the challenges experienced with the upgrade of the NHLS IT systems have now been resolved.
> 
> The NICD teams are working through the data, which is now flowing into the #COVID19 laboratory data stream. And we would like to indicate that the reporting backlog may result in the inclusion of retrospective case data over the next few days in the daily #COVID19 surveillance reports.
> 
> We ask for patience and understanding during this period and thank the public for their continued interest.



In other words, the numbers will still be inflated for another dew days and we won't have an accurate idea about the new cases in the middle of the 4th wave.... what a mess!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> In other words, the numbers will still be inflated for another dew days and we won't have an accurate idea about the new cases in the middle of the 4th wave.... what a mess!


Was that explanation just for me?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> More studies that the jab works.
> 
> If you had Covid and the jab you are shap.
> 
> Only Covid, not so much.


So I’ll be more shap shap’er’er when I have my booster as well? 

noice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Natural immunity after Covid infection VS. Omicron:
> View attachment 246325
> 
> 
> Vaccinated immunity after Covid infection VS. Omicron :
> View attachment 246326


You win the internet today 

almost choked on my beef potjie I laughed so hard at this.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Stranger

Well at least we are seeing some good news for the vaccinated against Omicron, but it still goes to show that the virus can kill. I see the UK has had it's first reported Omicron death.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Paul33

Saw this on a clients WhatsApp. Winning.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stranger

My parents used to say "better to be pissed off than pissed on" I say " rather be a Vaxtard, than a Vaxturd"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 246405


34.9%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> 34.9%



With all their IT issues we don't know how accurate that is.

But at least the death rate is keeping somewhat stable. And by the sound of things the hospitals aren't getting overrun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> hospitals aren't getting overrun.



this is very good news

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Things aren’t looking that good this side. We are filling up at a very quick rate

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Aah that's how you get milk from an almond. It's an erotic almond.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

https://www.iol.co.za/capeargus/new...y-action-9038ce3e-9761-4185-b8a6-88f0c30e1934
14 Dec. 2021

"Union federation Cosatu along with its affiliate, the SA Commercial Catering and Allied Workers Union (Saccawu), have vowed to challenge a letter received by staff at a Pick n Pay store in Wellington, which stated they had until Friday to provide proof of vaccination or face disciplinary action.

The leaked letter stated, “if you fail to provide your proof of vaccination by December 10 you will find yourselves in a disciplinary inquiry with the outcome of dismissal”..."

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Interesting video on where COID came from!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.deseret.com/coronavirus/2021/12/14/22832126/when-will-covid-19-end-new-cdc-prediction

*When will COVID-19 end? A new CDC prediction has surfaced*

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

Almost tempted to say we are at the peak. But with the IT problems the NHLS and NICD had these last few weeks it might be a bit optimistic.

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*Omicron spread about 70 times quicker than Delta in human bronchial samples, a lab study found*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/lab-omicron-spread-70-times-faster-delta-airway-hong-kong-2021-12
16 Dec. 2021

New data from a lab study could help explain why Omicron is spreading so quickly. 
It replicated 70 times faster than Delta in the bronchus, tubes between the windpipe and lungs.
It spread 10 times slower in lung samples, which may hint at lower severity.
The findings, shared by the University of Hong Kong in a press release on Wednesday, could provide clues as to why the variant is spreading so quickly.

The detail of the findings has not been published or peer-reviewed. ..

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*One chart shows the most common Covid-19 booster side effects from Pfizer, Moderna, and J&J's vaccines*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/c...ts-pfizer-moderna-johnson-and-johnson-2021-10
15 Dec. 2021

*Side effects from Covid-19 booster shots generally resemble those after a second dose.*
*Fatigue, headaches, and muscle aches are common after both.*
*But two shots of J&J's vaccine yield fewer side effects than three shots of Pfizer or Moderna.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru

*Covid-19: More than 90% of hospital deaths in 4th wave are in unvaccinated, partially vaccinated people*
*
https://www.news24.com/health24/med...ccinated-partially-vaccinated-people-20211217*

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

*SA’s first Pfizer boosters will rollout before the end of the year – but most will wait for March*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/when-can-i-get-my-pfizer-vaccine-booster-in-south-africa-2021-12
17 Dec. 2021

Third doses of the Pfizer vaccine will start rolling out to the general public in South Africa on or around 28 December.
But the six-month interval between the second dose and booster jab means those over the age of 60 will be first in line.
The bulk of South Africa’s vaccinated population, those in the 35 to 49-year-old age bracket, will only be eligible for their Pfizer boosters from mid-March 2022.
But the Johnson & Johnson booster could be given much sooner and is expected to be approved before the end of the year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*Pfizer's child-sized vaccine fails to produce expected immunity in younger kids; company adds third dose to trials*
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/12/17/health/pfizer-vaccine-children/index.html
17 Dec. 2021

"Vaccine maker Pfizer said Friday that trials of its vaccine in children ages 2 to 5 show that it did not provide the expected immunity in kids this age, and it is adding a third dose to the regimen.

The company decided to add the third dose for all children and babies ages 6 months to 5 years after its independent outside advisers took a look at the data so far.

It showed that two child-sized doses of the Pfizer/BioNtech vaccine were not producing the expected immunity in the 2- to 5-year-olds, although they were doing so for the babies up to age 2.

So the company said it would "amend" the trial to add a third dose. "The study will now include evaluating a third dose of 3 micrograms at least two months after the second dose of the two-dose series to provide high levels of protection in this young age group," it said..."

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 246684
> View attachment 246685



It's interesting that the total tests done keeps going down. One would have thought with the costs that was lowered the tests would increase.

The positivity rate is still a problem.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

This graph looks promising.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

This graph doesn't..

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> It's interesting that the total tests done keeps going down. One would have thought with the costs that was lowered the tests would increase.
> 
> The positivity rate is still a problem.


@Adephi & @Grand Guru, did you guys see the MAC advisory on Contact tracing and quarantine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Adephi & @Grand Guru, did you guys see the MAC advisory on Contact tracing and quarantine?



Nope. But I haven't been spending much time on watching news these last few days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I didn't see it either @Dela Rey Steyn. Anything interesting?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

* US man was kicked off a flight for wearing red thong on his face instead of a face mask*

*https://www.businessinsider.co.za/man-kicked-off-flight-for-wearing-thong-instead-face-mask-2021-12*

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Adephi & @Grand Guru, did you guys see the MAC advisory on Contact tracing and quarantine?



*Covid-19: Stop tracing and quarantining of contacts, says Ministerial Advisory Committee*

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...-says-ministerial-advisory-committee-20211219


MAC says the tracing and quarantining of contacts of Covid-19 cases is no longer necessary.

In a memo to Health Minister Joe Phaahla, it said the proportion of people with immunity to Covid-19 had risen substantially.

It added that quarantining of contacts was no longer viable in the current social and economic climate.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked

*Rules are changing, and your medical aid likely won't pay for vitamins if you get Covid-19*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/m...and-supplements-in-covid-19-treatment-2021-12
20 Dec. 2021

Doctors in South Africa are still prescribing supplements such as zinc and vitamin D for Covid-19 patients, but increasingly, medical aids aren't paying for them.
South African health authorities say there is no clear evidence they help. Some experts say they do harm at least by wasting money.
That was not always the case, earlier in the pandemic. Which is why the likes of Discovery Health used to pay for supplements.
There is still a chance your scheme will pay for vitamins, but you may need your doctor to make a strong case for them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Other countries have stopped offering free tests for unvaccinated people. It's a good approach to push people to get the jab.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Other countries have stopped offering free tests for unvaccinated people. It's a good approach to push people to get the jab.



It's just going to stop them from doing the test. They also believe the test is a hoax. 

The need to increase medical aid contributions or they need to pay a reasonable amount for their hospitalisation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> It's just going to stop them from doing the test. They also believe the test is a hoax.
> 
> The need to increase medical aid contributions or they need to pay a reasonable amount for their hospitalisation.


That measure was after imposing the health pass (either proof of immunization or a negative test etc.)... We are still very far behind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Things are looking better in Gauteng. KZN and WC are seriously on the rise

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> Things are looking better in Gauteng. KZN and WC are seriously on the rise
> 
> View attachment 246901



Yes, because the Gautengers are on holiday now in KZN and WC. Omicron was part of their carry-on luggage

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

From my daily email update from the Daily Brew!
https://www.morningbrew.com/daily/r...a02e2b856b7c2a83&uid=7QT4eVhtpUQdPbSsH9WFVFyM

It’s probably not a coincidence that on the same day the new _Matrix _is released we get great news about pills.

Yesterday, the FDA authorized the use of Pfizer’s antiviral pill for people infected with Covid. The pill is the first Covid treatment made available outside of the hospital, and, because of the convenience factor and low cost, experts say it’ll be a game-changer for limiting the number of Covid deaths.

*How does it work? *People ages 12 and up deemed most at risk of hospitalization can take the drug orally at home within five days of developing Covid symptoms. If they do, a visit to the ER will likely be unnecessary: A key study showed that the pill, called Paxlovid, reduced the risk of hospitalization or death by 88% in vulnerable, unvaccinated patients.


Even better, Paxlovid has also been shown to be highly effective against Omicron.
*Big picture:* Covid pills like Paxlovid (and another from Merck, which is also due for FDA clearance) aren’t considered replacements for vaccines. And early supplies of Paxlovid will be limited until Pfizer can accelerate production. Still, one of the best Christmas presents we could’ve hoped for is a drug that protects the most vulnerable people from the worst effects of Covid.

*Here’s what else is happening in the world of Omicron*
*Is Omicron less severe? *Could be. People infected with Omicron in South Africa are 80% less likely to be hospitalized than those infected with other Covid strains, a new study found yesterday. Other data from Scotland showed that the risk of hospitalization from Omicron was two-thirds lower than from Delta. Researchers cautioned that Omicron could still lead to overwhelmed hospitals just by the sheer number of people it infects.

*Shorter isolation time in the UK: *People who test positive for Covid in the UK could leave quarantine in seven days as opposed to the previously required 10, the British health minister said yesterday. But to get out of isolation in the shorter timeframe, you need to pop negative lateral flow tests (aka rapid tests) on two consecutive days. Btw, the US is also considering reducing quarantine times for people with breakthrough cases.

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## fbb1964



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 10 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

*REVISION TO CONTACT TRACING, QUARANTINE AND ISOLATION PROTOCOLS: 23.12.2021*

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *REVISION TO CONTACT TRACING, QUARANTINE AND ISOLATION PROTOCOLS: 23.12.2021*



Spare a thought for the person that came out of quarantine the day those revised regulations were published.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru

P

Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

*Rational Perspective: Author Brian Pottinger explains why Covid-19 now "in expiry phase - following a predictable path"*

BizNews Radio https://open.spotify.com/episode/5peVpb1drU0poe94y3e0pk?si=1mUD_LbcQsWVaPC6mfWdyw

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

There is a gap in the Vaccines chart, the detail provided for the 22nd was incorrect and I am awaiting feedback on it.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Very interesting take on the whole Covid situation! Well worth the watch!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

*Booster shots protect against symptomatic Omicron infection for about 10 weeks, study finds*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/how-long-does-booster-protection-omicron-covid-last-study-2021-12
25 Dec. 2021

Booster protection against symptomatic illness caused by the Omicron variant drops by up to 25% within 10 weeks, new real-world data has found – though it is not yet clear if everyone will need further doses in 2022.

The UK Health Security Agency (UKHSA) said protection against symptomatic Covid-19 caused by the variant dropped from 70% to 45% after a Pfizer booster for those initially vaccinated with the shot developed by Pfizer with BioNTech.

In the same analysis published Thursday, the agency found the effectiveness of Moderna's booster paired with two doses of the Pfizer vaccine held at 70 to 75% for up to 9 weeks, though not many people in the study received this regimen, which could affect the accuracy of the finding.

For those fully vaccinated with AstraZeneca's vaccine, booster effectiveness dropped from 60% to 35% with a Pfizer booster and to 45% with a Moderna booster after 10 weeks, the UKHSA said.


Eric Topol, director of the Scripps Research Translational Institute, said on Twitter Thursday that the UK findings were a "replication" of what has been seen in Israel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*SA drew global praise for new self-isolation rules. They lasted 5 days.*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...-and-isolation-protocols-after-5-days-2021-12
29 Dec. 2021

The department of health on Tuesday withdrew a days-old circular that had radically changed South Africa's approach to self-isolation and contact tracing.
*You are now, again, required to self-isolate if you had contact with someone who later tests positive for the coronavirus.*
The change had been based on scientific advice. It is not clear on what basis it has been rolled back.
In the five days during which the new rules lasted, they drew attention around the world.
From Tuesday night, anyone who tests positive for the coronavirus in South Africa – regardless of whether they show symptoms of Covid-19 or not – must again go into self-isolation, while anyone they were in contact with should be contacted, and urged to get tested.

That is due to the sudden reinstatement of national contact tracing and isolation protocols that, just five days earlier, the department of health had described as "costly to essential services and society as many people stay away from their work and thus lose their income and children miss on their schooling."

The now-reinstated rules had also served little to no purpose, the health department said at the time.

So, on 23 December, in a formal circular to the heads of provincial health departments made public the next day, the national department's director-general Sandile Buthelezi announced that South Africa had immediately dropped contact tracing, and would no longer impose restrictions on asymptomatic carriers of the coronavirus.

But on Tuesday Buthelezi's department said in a media statement that, "in line with the principles of transparency and openness, the department has decided to put the implementation of the revised policy changes on hold, while taking all additional comments and inputs received into consideration."

It did not say why that decision had been made, only that a new version of the rules would be issued "once all additional inputs and comments have been considered".

"This means the status quo remains, and all prior existing regulations with regards to contact tracing, quarantine and isolation remain applicable," the department said, somewhat confusedly.

At the time that statement was issued, the status quo was actually that only people showing symptoms of Covid-19 were subject to restrictions on their movement.

Under the rules that were in force for those five days, those who tested positive for the coronavirus but showed no symptoms were asked to do only two things: self-observe for five to seven days for the onset of symptoms, while "avoiding" large groups of people and being careful to follow the mask and social distance rules that apply to everyone, all the time.

The implications were laid out unequivocally in a FAQ published on the government's SACoronavirus website on 24 December.

Meanwhile, there was no contact tracing "except in congregate settings and cluster outbreak situations or self-contained settings", such as prisons. The contacts of an infected person would not be tested, and were expected to "continue with their normal duties with heightened monitoring" – which would keep health workers at work even after an exposure event.

The rules that lasted five days were based on a 16 December advisory from the Ministerial Advisory Committee (MAC) on Covid-19, which had warned it "serves little overall public health purpose" to force isolation on the asymptomatic, while doing so led to loss of income and school time, and threatened the stability of institutions such as hospitals when key workers were not available...

The withdrawal of those same rules were on Tuesday met largely with confusion."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

Not like anybody was keeping to the curfew anyway.

https://www.businessinsider.co.za/trending/new-lockdown-rules-no-curfew-or-bar-hours-2021-12
*Party on: Curfew, booze restrictions will be dropped, govt just announced*


*Lockdown rules are changing dramatically, the government announced on Thursday night.*
*Curfew is being dropped, and so are booze sale limitations.*
*Big gatherings have also been okayed.*

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Drikusw



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Hooked

Our govt. is not as stupid as we sometimes think. In lifting the curfew *at the last moment*, they prevented big, organised events. Well done SA!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 247571



Looks like we're ahead of the game for a change

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Looks like we're ahead of the game for a change


Projections are that we’re on the brink of a surge towards mid January

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> Projections are that we’re on the brink of a surge towards mid January



Please God No! ... I'm having "Groundhog Day" visions of 2020 
(and the "Like" I gave you was for your post, as I am appreciative of your posts, NOT the specific content )

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 247685


I know the numbers are creeping up again but the positivity rate is going down so that’s a good sign at least.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> I know the numbers are creeping up again but the positivity rate is going down so that’s a good sign at least.


The US scored more than a million new cases in one single day yesterday. The truth is that our testing capabilities are a joke… there is no where numbers go steadily up during weekdays and go down during the weekends and people are neither f@king willing to test nor to take the jab. We have most likely achieved here immunity against the virus and unless it mutates to a more virulent form we are almost done with this pandemic….

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Adephi

Choices have consequences.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/france-detects-new-variant-in-traveller-from-cameroon/

France detects new variant in traveller from Cameroon


Tests show the strain carries the N501Y mutation — first seen on the Alpha variant — that experts believe can make it more transmissible

According to the scientists, it also carries the E484K mutation, which could mean that the IHU variant will be more resistant to vaccines.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> https://www.medicalbrief.co.za/france-detects-new-variant-in-traveller-from-cameroon/
> 
> France detects new variant in traveller from Cameroon
> 
> 
> Tests show the strain carries the N501Y mutation — first seen on the Alpha variant — that experts believe can make it more transmissible
> 
> According to the scientists, it also carries the E484K mutation, which could mean that the IHU variant will be more resistant to vaccines.



Now see how the US and UK will NOT impose travel restrictions.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Adephi said:


> Now see how the US and UK will NOT impose travel restrictions.


They will! But on Cameroon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> The US scored more than a million new cases in one single day yesterday. The truth is that our testing capabilities are a joke… there is no where numbers go steadily up during weekdays and go down during the weekends and people are neither f@king willing to test nor to take the jab. We have most likely achieved here immunity against the virus *and unless it mutates to a more virulent form* we are almost done with this pandemic….



Isn't this the problem tho'? or ... is there something more sinister afoot


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Isn't this the problem tho'? or ... is there something more sinister afoot


If I take the 1918's and previous pandemics as reference, we must count 4 years on average for the pandemic to come to a "natural" end with or without any public Healthcare interventions.... so everything is still possible

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> If I take the 1918's and previous pandemics as reference, we must count 4 years on average for the pandemic to come to a "natural" end with or without any public Healthcare interventions.... so everything is still possible



In November I made the statement / asked the question on this thread;
"._..If I look at the graphs in this thread, the period between waves seem to be shortening, and the infection intensity increasing with each wave, however the mortality rates seem to be dropping ... Is this the natural order / life cycle of viruses? or am I misreading the information presented?_"

I asked, as it seemed, (and still seems to me), that we we're following fairly "_normal_" outbreak curves, meaning we should now be on the tail end, where homeostasis has prevailed, and the virus has "_calmed itself down_" to ensure it's longevity, (_which includes it's hosts / our survival_), also; 
My reading of the research materials available show a growing peak on four waves, (_not necessarily four years_), before it tapers out into a seasonal event, which is where we seemingly find ourselves status quo ... meaning Covid may well have evolved into another flu, to which our current? one is remnants of the 1918 H1N1 outbreak.

I agree that anything is possible, particularly so with some individuals in positions of power capitalising on the event(s), and at this stage it's all supposition until it's done, and then moves to the domain of fact. But if nothing else, it keeps the grey matter alive, and provides some hope for an end to this sh##.

Keep up the good work

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> In November I made the statement / asked the question on this thread;
> "._..If I look at the graphs in this thread, the period between waves seem to be shortening, and the infection intensity increasing with each wave, however the mortality rates seem to be dropping ... Is this the natural order / life cycle of viruses? or am I misreading the information presented?_"
> 
> I asked, as it seemed, (and still seems to me), that we we're following fairly "_normal_" outbreak curves, meaning we should now be on the tail end, where homeostasis has prevailed, and the virus has "_calmed itself down_" to ensure it's longevity, (_which includes it's hosts / our survival_), also;
> My reading of the research materials available show a growing peak on four waves, (_not necessarily four years_), before it tapers out into a seasonal event, which is where we seemingly find ourselves status quo ... meaning Covid may well have evolved into another flu, to which our current? one is remnants of the 1918 H1N1 outbreak.
> 
> I agree that anything is possible, particularly so with some individuals in positions of power capitalising on the event(s), and at this stage it's all supposition until it's done, and then moves to the domain of fact. But if nothing else, it keeps the grey matter alive, and provides some hope for an end to this sh##.
> 
> Keep up the good work


To put it in simple words, the evolution is unpredictable because it depends on mutations that appear in a random way. What we hope for though is a mutation with less virulence and more transmissibility so that most of people get it without causing a high death toll and that’s where we’re at now with the Omicron…

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> To put it in simple words, the evolution is unpredictable because it depends on mutations that appear in a random way. What we hope for though is a mutation with less virulence and more transmissibility so that most of people get it without causing a high death toll and that’s where we’re at now with the Omicron…



I am fairly well versed on the chaos principle, (_aka nature in this case_), so I have to agree on the unpredictability based on a predictable path, (_which in this context is survival_), and I share your hope for a mutation / evolution into something we can live with, as I'm growing somewhat "gatvol", (_love that word_!), of the worlds status quo .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

*Omicron study in South Africa points to end of acute pandemic phase*

*https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...africa-points-to-end-of-acute-pandemic-phase/*
A South African study from the epicenter of the world’s omicron surge offers a tantalizing hint that the acute phase of the Covid-19 pandemic may be ending.

The infection wave moved with “unprecedented speed” and caused much milder illness than earlier strains, a study of patients infected with Covid-19 at a large hospital in the South African city where the first outbreak of the omicron variant was recorded showed.

“If this pattern continues and is repeated globally, we are likely to see a complete decoupling of case and death rates,” the researchers said. That suggests “omicron may be a harbinger of the end of the epidemic phase of the Covid pandemic, ushering in its endemic phase.”

The study at the Steve Biko Academic Hospital Complex analyzed records of 466 patients from the current wave and 3,976 from previous bouts of infection. Researchers that worked on it included Fareed Abdullah, a director at the council and an infectious disease doctor at the hospital.

South Africa, the first country to have a major omicron outbreak, is being closely watched to see how infections from the variant may pan out globally. The comparatively young age of the country’s population and those hospitalized in the latest wave could also mask the severity of disease caused by the variant, the researchers said.

Still, the data add to hope among researchers that concern over omicron’s high transmission rates is being tempered by the mildness of the disease it appears to cause and the limited number of deaths that result from its infections.

Less death

South African hospitalizations have crested at half of their record in previous waves. Weekly excess deaths, a measure of the number of deaths compared with a historical average, peaked at less than a fifth of their record during the pandemic.

If other countries have similar experiences, that may help move the pandemic to an endemic phase, where widespread exposure gives more people immunity resulting in less serious disease. Still, the virus could mutate further into a strain that causes more severe disease and more easily evades antibodies produced from prior infections or vaccinations.

The study showed that just 4.5% of patients with Covid-19 died during their hospital stay in the current wave compared with an average of 21% in earlier waves, according to the South African Medical Research Council’s website. Fewer people were admitted to intensive-care units, and hospital stays were “significantly shorter.”

Asymptomatic disease

The rate of admissions climbed rapidly but began to decline within 33 days of the first analyzed, the study said. A snapshot of patients in the hospital on Dec. 14 and 15 showed that almost two-thirds of those infected with Covid-19 had been admitted for other reasons.

“This phenomenon has not been observed to this extent before in the Steve Biko Academic Hospital Complex or anywhere in South Africa,” the study said. It “most likely reflects high levels of asymptomatic disease in the community with omicron infection,” it said.

It also found:


Hospital stays averaged 4 days compared with 8.8 in previous waves
The mean age of those admitted was 39 compared with almost 50 in earlier waves
Admissions to intensive-care units dropped to 1% of patients from 4.3%
Admissions peaked at 108 compared with 213 during the delta wave
The findings “were comparable to city-wide trends when cases and admissions from all public and private hospitals reported,” the researchers said. There was “a lower admission per case ratio, lower death rate and lower rates of admission to the ICU compared to previous waves.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

saw this on Quora ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

https://www.businessinsider.in/indi...ew-variant-deltacron/articleshow/88805635.cms

*Deltacron – All you need to know about the new variant*


A new strain of COVID-19 that combines features of the Delta and Omicron named Deltacron variants has been found in Cyprus.
As per media reports, 25 cases of Deltracron have been found in Cyprus.
However, the World Health Organization (WHO) has not yet recognised the new variant.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Just a recap (Source WHO)

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> https://www.businessinsider.in/indi...ew-variant-deltacron/articleshow/88805635.cms
> 
> *Deltacron – All you need to know about the new variant*
> 
> 
> A new strain of COVID-19 that combines features of the Delta and Omicron named Deltacron variants has been found in Cyprus.
> As per media reports, 25 cases of Deltracron have been found in Cyprus.
> However, the World Health Organization (WHO) has not yet recognised the new variant.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> View attachment 248037


I laughed way too hard at this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*South Africa has now been in a pandemic state of disaster for 666 days*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/sa-coronavirus-state-of-disaster-hits-666-days-2022-1
10 Jan. 2022

*South Africa's national state of disaster around the coronavirus is now 666 days old.*
*During that time, the government has ruled by decree, granting itself that power on a month-to-month basis.*
*The state of disaster must be renewed again this week, or it will lapse automatically.*
*It can still be reimposed at any time.*
*South Africa's national state of disaster around the coronavirus pandemic is 666 days old as of Monday.
*
"For nearly 22 months, since 15 March 2020, the government has kept up that state of disaster – and the sweeping powers it gives the executive branch to rule many parts of daily life by decree – on the basis of the "need to continue augmenting the existing legislation and contingency arrangements undertaken by organs of state to address the impact of the disaster."

The official state of disaster must be renewed again this week, by Saturday, or it will lapse at the end of its latest month-to-month extension ... "

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hooked said:


> *South Africa has now been in a pandemic state of disaster for 666 days*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/sa-coronavirus-state-of-disaster-hits-666-days-2022-1
> 10 Jan. 2022
> 
> *South Africa's national state of disaster around the coronavirus is now 666 days old.*
> *During that time, the government has ruled by decree, granting itself that power on a month-to-month basis.*
> *The state of disaster must be renewed again this week, or it will lapse automatically.*
> *It can still be reimposed at any time.*
> *South Africa's national state of disaster around the coronavirus pandemic is 666 days old as of Monday.
> *
> "For nearly 22 months, since 15 March 2020, the government has kept up that state of disaster – and the sweeping powers it gives the executive branch to rule many parts of daily life by decree – on the basis of the "need to continue augmenting the existing legislation and contingency arrangements undertaken by organs of state to address the impact of the disaster."
> 
> The official state of disaster must be renewed again this week, by Saturday, or it will lapse at the end of its latest month-to-month extension ... "





This about sums up the Entire ANC, the Corrupt Command Council and it's members quite well......

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

This left me speechless 

https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...-to-avoid-being-exposed-to-covid-19-1.5733906


*Texas mother allegedly put son in trunk of car to avoid being exposed to COVID-19*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> This left me speechless
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...-to-avoid-being-exposed-to-covid-19-1.5733906
> 
> 
> *Texas mother allegedly put son in trunk of car to avoid being exposed to COVID-19*



Where's the "WTF" button

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> This left me speechless
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...-to-avoid-being-exposed-to-covid-19-1.5733906
> 
> 
> *Texas mother allegedly put son in trunk of car to avoid being exposed to COVID-19*

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Please meet Mr Kovid Kapoor (Indian National) here in the photo holding a Corona 

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/man-called-kovid-used-love-25911547
*Man called 'Kovid' used to love unique name - now people think he changed it as a joke*

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/lif...g-covid-like-the-flu-and-ending-restrictions/

*Europe starts to consider treating Covid like the flu – and ending restrictions*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

We went from "Don't drink the sanitiser", "Don't drink the bleach", "Don't drink the cattle dewormer" to " Whatever, If it works for you, knock yourself out."

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance

Adephi said:


> We went from "Don't drink the sanitiser", "Don't drink the bleach", "Don't drink the cattle dewormer" to " Whatever, If it works for you, knock yourself out."



If you do not want to drink your own urine you can buy it at basically all liquor stores. It is sold under the brand name “Heineken”.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*China's mass lockdowns left one woman in nightmare: Being stuck at blind date's home for a week*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/l...an-stranded-blind-dates-home-four-days-2022-1
13 Jan. 2022

"A Chinese woman's blind date turned into a nightmare scenario when large swathes of her hometown of Zhengzhou were suddenly locked down, leaving her stranded at the man's home for a week.

The 34-year-old with the surname Wang documented her experience in several videos on Douyin, China's version of TikTok. In the clips, Wang, who describes herself as an executive at an electronics company in Guangzhou, said that she was set up on a series of ten blind dates by her parents on a recent visit home.

Matchmaking is common among more traditional families in China. Single women over 27, who are sometimes derogatorily referred to as "leftover women," are often considered particularly dire cases by parents. 

One of Wang's blind dates took an unexpectedly dramatic turn. The man invited her to his house to enjoy a home-cooked meal. But after districts in Zhengzhou city were suddenly locked down after 42 Covid-19 infections were reported, she found herself stranded with him. 

"He wanted to demonstrate his cooking skills and invited me over to his home for a meal. However, the Covid-19 pandemic caused a swift lockdown in the district we were in," Wang told Chinese media outlet The Paper on January 10.

"During quarantine, apart from finding him so quiet that he's almost as mute as a wooden dummy, the guy is all right. He cooks, cleans, and works. Even though the food he makes isn't too great, he still is willing to cook. So that's okay, I guess," Wang added...

As of January 12, Wang appears to be still stuck at the man's home... "

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

*No clear indication of when SA's lockdown will end as vaccine targets change – again*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/when-will-south-africa-end-lockdown-with-vaccines-2022-1
14 Jan. 2022

Just under 16 million people – or 40% of the total adult population – have been fully vaccinated against Covid-19 in South Africa.
South Africa's health department had initially hoped to reach at least 67% of adults by December 2021, but this target was later revised to March 2022.
Now, the deadline to reach herd immunity has been abandoned and, instead, age differentiated targets are being formalised.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

A fairly neutral explanation of the Djokovic saga, for us folk that doesn't really understand what happened.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rivera

Adephi said:


> A fairly neutral explanation of the Djokovic saga, for us folk that doesn't really understand what happened.




Glad he was denied.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> *No clear indication of when SA's lockdown will end as vaccine targets change – again*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/when-will-south-africa-end-lockdown-with-vaccines-2022-1
> 14 Jan. 2022
> 
> Just under 16 million people – or 40% of the total adult population – have been fully vaccinated against Covid-19 in South Africa.
> South Africa's health department had initially hoped to reach at least 67% of adults by December 2021, but this target was later revised to March 2022.
> Now, the deadline to reach herd immunity has been abandoned and, instead, age differentiated targets are being formalised.


We set unrealistic targets (knowingly) and we boast about them. Then we obviously don’t achieve so we don’t seek efficient ways to improve our performance no, instead we change our targets keeping the same failing strategies….

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> We set unrealistic targets (knowingly) and we boast about them. Then we obviously don’t achieve so we don’t seek efficient ways to improve our performance no, instead we change our targets keeping the same failing strategies….



What's that maxim about doing the same thing repeatedly, and expecting a different result  ... welcome to Sunny SA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Paul33

https://www.enca.com/news/covid-19-sa-sa-may-transition-endemic-phase

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 4 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

Booster shot coming up Thursday or Friday this week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

*The pandemic had been especially hard on our children.*

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

For the ones that didn't get abducted by aliens last month, guess we'll be toasted today.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> For the ones that didn't get abducted by aliens last month, guess we'll be toasted today.
> 
> View attachment 248644


I have no words

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## DavyH

Paul33 said:


> I have no words


I do, but this is a family friendly site.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> For the ones that didn't get abducted by aliens last month, guess we'll be toasted today.
> 
> View attachment 248644


Emirates are suspending some flights to the US, apparently the 5G spectrum some providers there are wanting/going to be using interferes/may interfere with aircraft altimeters, something you don’t want as it’s one thing to be 1000 ft in the air, but if your altimeter is wrong you flying blind.

https://www.reuters.com/business/ae...veral-us-destinations-5g-concerns-2022-01-18/

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

https://www.bbc.com/news/live/uk-60...dnS5ZqjerhLOHJv5Y5BXJe2azAC1pVtWvBrwCfpV2xrBs

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Question: Must the booster be taken within a specific time period, after having had the 2nd shot? 

I could get my booster today or tomorrow, but for some reason it's not being offered in Yzerfontein, but in Darling. I can't bear the thought of going to Darling in this heat - I really don't do well in hot weather. Although Darling is only a 20 minute drive away, it is much hotter than Yzer. I'd rather wait until it's offered again, by which time the weather will be cooler.


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> Question: Must the booster be taken within a specific time period, after having had the 2nd shot?
> 
> I could get my booster today or tomorrow, but for some reason it's not being offered in Yzerfontein, but in Darling. I can't bear the thought of going to Darling in this heat - I really don't do well in hot weather. Although Darling is only a 20 minute drive away, it is much hotter than Yzer. I'd rather wait until it's offered again, by which time the weather will be cooler.



*https://sacoronavirus.co.za/2021/12/23/circular-provision-of-booster-doses-of-covid-vaccines/*

PROVISION OF BOOSTER DOSES OF COVID VACCINES


From 24th December 2021, individuals older than 18 years of age who have received one dose of the Janssen® Covid (J&J) vaccine will be eligible to receive a booster dose of the Janssen® vaccine after an interval of two months (60 days).
1.1. The recommended interval between the previous and the booster dose of the Janssen® vaccine is two months (60 days). Whilst the booster dose should preferably be given within six months of the previous dose, there is no upper limit to the interval i.e. the booster dose can be given more than six months after the first dose.

1.2. In practice this means that anyone who received one dose of the Janssen® vaccine on or before the 24th October 2021, will immediately be eligible to receive a booster dose of the Janssen® vaccine. Additional individuals will sequentially become eligible once the interval of 60 days has elapsed.

1.3. Immunocompromised individuals who have received an additional dose of the Janssen® vaccine will become eligible to receive a booster dose 60 days after receiving the additional dose.


From 28th December 2021, individuals over the age of 18 years who have received two doses of the Pfizer Cominarty® vaccine will be eligible to receive a booster dose of the Cominarty® vaccine after an interval of six months (180 days).
2.1. The recommended interval between an individual receiving their second dose of the Cominarty® vaccine, and the booster dose is six months (180 days). However, there is no upper limit to the interval i.e. the booster dose can be given more than 180 days after the second dose.

2.2. The first people to receive their second dose of Cominarty® vaccine as part of the vaccine roll-out will become eligible to receive a booster on 28th December 2021. Thereafter other individuals will sequentially become eligible to receive the booster dose once the period of 180 days has elapsed.

2.3. Immunocompromised individuals who have received an additional dose of the Cominarty® vaccine will become eligible to receive a booster dose 180 days after receiving the additional dose of the Cominarty® vaccine.


The following should be noted:
3.1 Only homologous boosting is currently permitted i.e. individuals may only receive the same vaccine that they received as their primary vaccination series.


3.2 All procedures regarding provision of primary doses remain unchanged during provision of booster doses.

3.3 All booster doses must be correctly recorded on the EVDS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *https://sacoronavirus.co.za/2021/12/23/circular-provision-of-booster-doses-of-covid-vaccines/*
> 
> PROVISION OF BOOSTER DOSES OF COVID VACCINES
> 
> 
> From 24th December 2021, individuals older than 18 years of age who have received one dose of the Janssen® Covid (J&J) vaccine will be eligible to receive a booster dose of the Janssen® vaccine after an interval of two months (60 days).
> 1.1. The recommended interval between the previous and the booster dose of the Janssen® vaccine is two months (60 days). Whilst the booster dose should preferably be given within six months of the previous dose, there is no upper limit to the interval i.e. the booster dose can be given more than six months after the first dose.
> 
> 1.2. In practice this means that anyone who received one dose of the Janssen® vaccine on or before the 24th October 2021, will immediately be eligible to receive a booster dose of the Janssen® vaccine. Additional individuals will sequentially become eligible once the interval of 60 days has elapsed.
> 
> 1.3. Immunocompromised individuals who have received an additional dose of the Janssen® vaccine will become eligible to receive a booster dose 60 days after receiving the additional dose.
> 
> 
> From 28th December 2021, individuals over the age of 18 years who have received two doses of the Pfizer Cominarty® vaccine will be eligible to receive a booster dose of the Cominarty® vaccine after an interval of six months (180 days).
> 2.1. The recommended interval between an individual receiving their second dose of the Cominarty® vaccine, and the booster dose is six months (180 days). However, there is no upper limit to the interval i.e. the booster dose can be given more than 180 days after the second dose.
> 
> 2.2. The first people to receive their second dose of Cominarty® vaccine as part of the vaccine roll-out will become eligible to receive a booster on 28th December 2021. Thereafter other individuals will sequentially become eligible to receive the booster dose once the period of 180 days has elapsed.
> 
> 2.3. Immunocompromised individuals who have received an additional dose of the Cominarty® vaccine will become eligible to receive a booster dose 180 days after receiving the additional dose of the Cominarty® vaccine.
> 
> 
> The following should be noted:
> 3.1 Only homologous boosting is currently permitted i.e. individuals may only receive the same vaccine that they received as their primary vaccination series.
> 
> 
> 3.2 All procedures regarding provision of primary doses remain unchanged during provision of booster doses.
> 
> 3.3 All booster doses must be correctly recorded on the EVDS.



Thanks @Intuthu Kagesi! But anyway, just received notification that we will be able to get in Yzer on 28 Jan. Yeah!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

The only issue is weaning of the immunity and a weaker immune response if you delay too much so the sooner is obviously the better if you want to continue enjoying that 5G signal!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/business/551784/billionaire-opens-vaccine-plant-in-south-africa/

*Billionaire opens vaccine plant in South Africa*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

*China uses anal Covid swab tests on selected residents to protect Olympic ‘bubble’, detect Omicron*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/china-anal-swabs-beijing-residents-detect-omicron-cases-2022-1
20 Jan. 2022

"Beijing is doing anal swabs on a small segment of its population to detect Omicron cases.

27 people were swabbed this week in the procedure, which involves a cotton bud being inserted close to five centimetres into the rectum.

Beijing this week locked down buildings and tightened Covid-19 restrictions over one Omicron case...

Chinese state-linked media outlet Global Times reported in January 2021 that while most people were swabbed via nose or throat swabs, authorities used anal swabs for "key groups" of people sent to quarantine centers to increase the accuracy of the test..."

_[I'm glad I no longer live in China!!]_

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Hooked said:


> *China uses anal Covid swab tests on selected residents to protect Olympic ‘bubble’, detect Omicron*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/china-anal-swabs-beijing-residents-detect-omicron-cases-2022-1
> 20 Jan. 2022
> 
> "Beijing is doing anal swabs on a small segment of its population to detect Omicron cases.
> 
> 27 people were swabbed this week in the procedure, which involves a cotton bud being inserted close to five centimetres into the rectum.
> 
> Beijing this week locked down buildings and tightened Covid-19 restrictions over one Omicron case...
> 
> Chinese state-linked media outlet Global Times reported in January 2021 that while most people were swabbed via nose or throat swabs, authorities used anal swabs for "key groups" of people sent to quarantine centers to increase the accuracy of the test..."
> 
> _[I'm glad I no longer live in China!!]_

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru

They’ve been using this technique since last year. It’s actually very reliable. One of the epidemic surveillance tests we currently use is monitoring the viral load in sewage water and it gives an excellent idea on the virus circulation in the population

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> Question: Must the booster be taken within a specific time period, after having had the 2nd shot?
> 
> I could get my booster today or tomorrow, but for some reason it's not being offered in Yzerfontein, but in Darling. I can't bear the thought of going to Darling in this heat - I really don't do well in hot weather. Although Darling is only a 20 minute drive away, it is much hotter than Yzer. I'd rather wait until it's offered again, by which time the weather will be cooler.


That makes you a *Hot Shot* ...
*Ingredients*

1/2 ounce Galliano L’Autentico
1/2 ounce espresso
1/2 ounce heavy cream
*Steps*
Carefully layer the ingredients in a shot glass, starting with the Galliano, then the espresso and finally the heavy cream.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

*Unvaccinated with a poor 5G Signal ... 
We have the answer ...

*

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

this shit gave me a headache.

I had asymptomatic covid, infected a considerable amount of people, some who needed O2 (non of them vape). I don't think vaping is "good" for you, but this interview is absolute garbage.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

So it doesn’t increase chances of Hospital/High care/ICU admissions. It doesn’t increase Hospital stay. It doesn’t increase the mortality rate etc. It increases the chances of having “Covid19 symptoms”
65% of Vapeshops are within 20Km of schools and Universities so they are “clearly” targeting the youth.

I’m not going to even debate…The woman is “clearly” on a mission.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> So it doesn’t increase chances of Hospital/High care/ICU admissions. It doesn’t increase Hospital stay. It doesn’t increase the mortality rate etc. It increases the chances of having “Covid19 symptoms”
> 65% of Vapeshops are within 20Km of schools and Universities so they are “clearly” targeting the youth.
> 
> I’m not going to even debate…The woman is “clearly” on a mission.



You could make out what she was saying? I made it to 2 minutes and went to the comments. At least that is encouraging.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

Grand Guru said:


> 65% of Vapeshops are within 20Km of schools and Universities so they are “clearly” targeting the youth.



What garbage, in England it wouldn't be possible to put a Vape shop that wasn't within 20Km of a school or University!

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

So are the rest of the shops located either in the immediate vicinity or within the same shopping center as these 'vape shops' also seen as targeting the youth, or do they not fit into any hidden agendas yet?
It's probably more convenient to buy smokes at the corner cafe, filling station convenience store or any other nearby illegal source than having to travel 20Km to buy a vape or juice.


----------



## Timwis

Kuhlkatz said:


> So are the rest of the shops located either in the immediate vicinity or within the same shopping center as these 'vape shops' also seen as targeting the youth, or do they not fit into any hidden agendas yet?
> It's probably more convenient to buy smokes at the corner cafe, filling station convenience store or any other nearby illegal source than having to travel 20Km to buy a vape or juice.


Yep, it reads the other way to me! 35% of vape shops are more than 20Km away from any schools or university's so are clearly not targeting the youth!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Kuhlkatz said:


> So are the rest of the shops located either in the immediate vicinity or within the same shopping center as these 'vape shops' also seen as targeting the youth, or do they not fit into any hidden agendas yet?
> It's probably more convenient to buy smokes at the corner cafe, filling station convenience store or any other nearby illegal source than having to travel 20Km to buy a vape or juice.



A 20km radius is a huge area. Logic tells me that 100% of vape shops falls in that radius. Unless she meant 2km radius, and even that is a stretch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

*Time to end South Africa’s state of disaster — What should replace it*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...state-of-disaster-what-should-replace-it.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Time to end South Africa’s state of disaster — What should replace it*
> https://mybroadband.co.za/news/tren...state-of-disaster-what-should-replace-it.html


i think it will take a LOT of persuading to make NDZ and Cyril and their bru's in power to relinquish this absurb level of power they have given themselves during this pandemic. 

people with power always crave more power but i hope this craziness does end soon. 

i for one am respectful of the virus but am gatvol of the pandemic as a whole!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Hooked

*CCMA rules in favour of company who fired an employee for refusing to be vaccinated*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cc...red-an-employee-for-refusing-to-be-vaccinated
26 Jan. 2022

"The Commission for Conciliation, Mediation and Arbitration (CCMA) has made headlines after reportedly dismissing an application of an employee of the Gold Rush Group who was fired for refusing to be vaccinated against COVID-19.

According to SABC News, Gold Rush Group introduced mandatory vaccinations to protect its employees, and in the arbitration award, it was said that Theresa Mulderij’s dismissal was on the grounds of not creating a safe working environment for her co-workers.

The CCMA found that Mulderij’s dismissal was fair, considering she did not comply with company regulations and adhere to the mandatory vaccination policy, News24 adds.

However, Mulderiji maintained that it was her constitutional human right to refuse the COVID-19 vaccination.

This ruling could soon spill over to other companies that have a mandatory vaccine policy in place."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> *CCMA rules in favour of company who fired an employee for refusing to be vaccinated*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/cc...red-an-employee-for-refusing-to-be-vaccinated
> 26 Jan. 2022
> 
> "The Commission for Conciliation, Mediation and Arbitration (CCMA) has made headlines after reportedly dismissing an application of an employee of the Gold Rush Group who was fired for refusing to be vaccinated against COVID-19.
> 
> According to SABC News, Gold Rush Group introduced mandatory vaccinations to protect its employees, and in the arbitration award, it was said that Theresa Mulderij’s dismissal was on the grounds of not creating a safe working environment for her co-workers.
> 
> The CCMA found that Mulderij’s dismissal was fair, considering she did not comply with company regulations and adhere to the mandatory vaccination policy, News24 adds.
> 
> However, Mulderiji maintained that it was her constitutional human right to refuse the COVID-19 vaccination.
> 
> This ruling could soon spill over to other companies that have a mandatory vaccine policy in place."



The fat lady has not yet sung ... hang in there ... 
*Constitutional Court could have final say on mandatory Covid-19 vaccination*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/politics...cination-71aebf46-c700-40d4-8501-93d1ba224c59

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/what-now-how-pandemics-end

*What now? How pandemics end*


*How do we prepare?*

We strengthen our tools. And we use them wisely.

_*Increase vaccine uptake*_. We can’t transmit a virus we don’t have. Vaccines reduce transmission in several ways. So, we increase our booster rate. Concurrently we define and recalibrate our national goals of the COVID-19 vaccines. _Do we need an Omicron-specific vaccine? _Probably not. But, _how do predict what the next dose should look like? How do we better support next generation vaccines, like the pan-coronavirus super vaccine? _We also decrease our unvaccinated rate by approaching hesitancy with empathy and open ears. But, we cannot have a “vaccine only” approach.

_*Continue to wear masks.*_ Masks, on average, reduce transmission by 56%. This isn’t great, but it’s not nothing. If we upgrade to N95/KN94/KF94, we reduce transmission up to 95%. And, this includes kids in school. There is zero evidence that masks harm, physically or psychologically, kids. There is evidence, though, that masks reduce transmission among kids in school.

_*Invest in better filtration systems.*_ HEPA filters reduce transmission by 65%. One HEPA filter equates to 2 windows open (2.5-fold decrease in transmission). This will undoubtedly help keep businesses, schools, childcares open if, and when, another variant arrives.

_*Scale up antigen testing*_. We need to empower people to break transmission chains. So, we need better access to tests. Four antigen tests per home free of charge was a great start. But we can’t stop there. There are blaring equity issues and we can do better. Once people get them, we need to let people use them. There is no reason an antigen test can’t be used for test-to-stay policies at schools and childcares. There’s no reason why a PCR must be used for clearance.

_*Increase supply of therapeutics.*_ Therapeutics are a game changer for this pandemic. While they can’t prevent infection, they are very effective at preventing severe disease. They will alleviate stress on our health systems. The drug is going to change how we, as a society, look at disease— COVID19 will be treatable. By April we will have a million doses. By September, we will have 20 million doses. _But is that enough supply?_ The federal government needs to take the risk and assume that it’s not enough. We shouldn’t just ramp up supply of the Pfizer pill (which has limitations), but also support other companies to test risky, innovative science. Antivirals are difficult to make, but our goal should be 2-4 more therapeutic options in 2022.

_*Strengthen surveillance: *_Much to my surprise, COVID19 metrics largely held up during the Omicron wave: test positivity rate was followed by case trends, which was followed by hospitalizations and deaths. The raw number of cases or tests are not to be trusted, but the pattern is still solid for surveillance. I suspect this will change with more and more antigen tests, though. This means we need to strengthen our surveillance system *proactively*. Develop a systematic, national reporting platform in which antigen test results can be documented. We should also implement wastewater surveillance. But, teams need to be created and supported across the nation to do this.

_*Communicate*_. We desperately need top down communication. The CDC needs to come out from hiding and let their experts talk. We need weekly updates. But, more than that, we need a plan. We need to develop and communicate offramps and goals. If public health officials don’t, then other people will. And, when we don’t like their plan, we have no right to complain.

We also need bottom up communication. People need their questions answered. But, more importantly, we need to hear their perspectives. Only a multidisciplinary approach will get us out of this pandemic. Different perspectives will offer innovative solutions.

*Bottom Line:* There will be an end, it’s just not how you pictured it. The journey to reach stasis is dependent on the virus, our population-level policies, and our individual-level decisions. It will depend on how we prepare and if we do it wisely. Together this will determine how many more people die, how many people get long COVID, how long the journey takes, how many mutations we have, how many vaccine doses we need, and, importantly how we keep sane and united. Our road to an endemic state doesn’t have to be bumpy. Whatever that path is, though, we will get to the end eventually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://phys.org/news/2022-01-sars-cov-spike-protein-human-endogenous.html

*Sars-CoV-2 spike protein activates human endogenous retroviruses in blood cells*

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Raindance

Feliks Karp said:


> https://phys.org/news/2022-01-sars-cov-spike-protein-human-endogenous.html
> 
> *Sars-CoV-2 spike protein activates human endogenous retroviruses in blood cells*


Can someone that knows what is being said here please translate it for me?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Feliks Karp said:


> https://phys.org/news/2022-01-sars-cov-spike-protein-human-endogenous.html
> *Sars-CoV-2 spike protein activates human endogenous retroviruses in blood cells*



Thanks for that ... So as I understand the article;
The SARS-CoV-2 spike protein activates the envelope (ENV) protein encoded by HERV-W in our blood cells, creating the pathological features, (_symptoms in this context_), of the disease, and that when they added a recombinant trimeric spike protein to infected / affected cells, they stabilised mutations of peripheral blood mononuclear cells, and it gave immediate and significant upregulation of the RNAs for the ENV protein from both HERV-W and HERV-K cells, which reflects an underlying genetic susceptibility, (which we already know). The history of HERVs, (human endogenous retroviruses), is of previous integration of virus' into our genome, BUT ... subsequent deactivation ... so they're not really telling us anything that we don't already know ... We need to kickstart our immunity, (_the deactivation mentioned above_).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Raindance said:


> Can someone that knows what is being said here please translate it for me?
> 
> Regards



Very basically, human beings have been infected by viruses for as long human beings and their ancestors crawl out of the muck and existed. Some of these viruses achieved full integration with our species and their DNA has been passed down through the ages. The DNA has been become what's considered part of the "junk" DNA we have, its broken and corrupted and inert - doesn't do anything. SARS-COV-2 in all its forms is activating that DNA which isn't making new viruses (because its ancient and broken) but causing health issues.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Thanks for that ... So as I understand the article;
> The SARS-CoV-2 spike protein activates the envelope (ENV) protein encoded by HERV-W in our blood cells, creating the pathological features, (_symptoms in this context_), of the disease, and that when they added a recombinant trimeric spike protein to infected / affected cells, they stabilised mutations of peripheral blood mononuclear cells, and it gave immediate and significant upregulation of the RNAs for the ENV protein from both HERV-W and HERV-K cells, which reflects an underlying genetic susceptibility, (which we already know). The history of HERVs, (human endogenous retroviruses), is of previous integration of virus' into our genome, BUT ... subsequent deactivation ... so they're not really telling us anything that we don't already know ... We need to kickstart our immunity, (_the deactivation mentioned above_).



No they are telling us something very significant, a new virus is waking up the old broken pieces of ancient viruses and causing health issues. It's not just about immunity, you don't want SARS-COV-2 in your body. I've recently gone through some health issues that landed me in the ER over Christmas, no one can tell me what's going on, except that I was infected with "a virus" and my vagus nerve is acting up. I caught delta and omicron, and even though with Delta I was asymptomatic and Omicron gave me the sniffs for a couple days, I am now wondering if this didn't agitate a previous infection that I had.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Feliks Karp said:


> No they are telling us something very significant, a new virus is waking up the old broken pieces of ancient viruses and causing health issues. It's not just about immunity, you don't want SARS-COV-2 in your body. I've recently gone through some health issues that landed me in the ER over Christmas, no one can tell me what's going on, except that I was infected with "a virus" and my vagus nerve is acting up. I caught delta and omicron, and even though with Delta I was asymptomatic and Omicron gave me the sniffs for a couple days, I am now wondering if this didn't agitate a previous infection that I had.



That's an interesting take on it  ... as I understood it, our immunity was / is built on an integration of viruses into our DNA, and that as time has gone by, these now integrated HERVs have been deactivated, meaning we have lost the immunity they originally created, or have I missed the boat?


----------



## Feliks Karp

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> That's an interesting take on it  ... as I understood it, our immunity was / is built on an integration of viruses into our DNA, and that as time has gone by, these now integrated HERVs have been deactivated, meaning we have lost the immunity they originally created, or have I missed the boat?



You've missed the boat read my reply above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

@Feliks Karp ... I just made a call to to Prof. Madhi, the current head of virology at Wits, to ask for his take on this, (_and in language I can understand_) ... It seems we are both correct; As time goes by our HERV's "integrated viruses" deactivate, as there is only so much space available, on a pretty much a "similar to", first in first out basis however SARS, (_Covid in this context_), damages / deactivates the other side of the chain, and can in essence undo previous immunity(ies), giving rise to what you speak of.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> @Feliks Karp ... I just made a call to to Prof. Madhi, the current head of virology at Wits, to ask for his take on this, (_and in language I can understand_) ... It seems we are both correct; As time goes by our HERV's "integrated viruses" deactivate, as there is only so much space available, on a pretty much a "similar to", first in first out basis however SARS, (_Covid in this context_), damages / deactivates the other side of the chain, and can in essence undo previous immunity(ies), giving rise to what you speak of.


Now I'm not an antivaxxer but doesn't the covid "vaccine" (gene therapy) then cause further issues down the road? How do we know for certain that in 5 years from now we don't have an outbreak of cancer for example due to slow breakdown of the chain as you mentioned? I'm just curious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> @Feliks Karp ... I just made a call to to Prof. Madhi, the current head of virology at Wits, to ask for his take on this, (_and in language I can understand_) ... It seems we are both correct; As time goes by our HERV's "integrated viruses" deactivate, as there is only so much space available, on a pretty much a "similar to", first in first out basis however SARS, (_Covid in this context_), damages / deactivates the other side of the chain, and can in essence undo previous immunity(ies), giving rise to what you speak of.



I'll be honest I don't know what you're talking about. Initially you said HERVS gets deactivated by SARS-COV-2 and that some how does something to immunity. Which is why I said you missed the boat, because the large heading of the article literally talks about activation of HERVS. 

"It is now of the utmost importance to find out how SARS-CoV-2 activates HERVs" as quoted from the article, there's nothing about immunity, or immunity evasion, and HERVS are not deactivated from an immune response or lack of space, they literally just get degraded over 1000's of years untill they became junk, they aren't full viruses, just proteins and genes left over. 

They aren't "waking up" because your immune system is broken, the spike protein stimulating of them to preform functions albeit faulty ones. If you read the WHOLE article, there is a similar study on how a herpes virus activates a protein with in turn causes MS.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Feliks Karp said:


> I'll be honest I don't know what you're talking about. Initially you said HERVS gets deactivated by SARS-COV-2 and that some how does something to immunity. Which is why I said you missed the boat, because the large heading of the article literally talks about activation of HERVS.
> 
> "It is now of the utmost importance to find out how SARS-CoV-2 activates HERVs" as quoted from the article, there's nothing about immunity, or immunity evasion, and HERVS are not deactivated from an immune response or lack of space, they literally just get degraded over 1000's of years untill they became junk, they aren't full viruses, just proteins and genes left over.
> 
> They aren't "waking up" because your immune system is broken, the spike protein stimulating of them to preform functions albeit faulty ones. If you read the WHOLE article, there is a similar study on how a herpes virus activates a protein with in turn causes MS.



Felix, please feel free to contact me and I'll gladly facilitate a meeting with people far more knowledgeable than you or I to explain the function(s) of HERVS, and viruses for that matter, and how when elements of the chain are damaged, the very thing they were designed to stop is triggered. I am not arguing that viruses are simple proteins with incomplete DNA, (which is why they require a host), or other points you raise above ... YOU posted a Scientific article without explanation, that intrigued me enough to fill in the detail ... in plain english.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Now I'm not an antivaxxer but doesn't the covid "vaccine" (gene therapy) then cause further issues down the road? How do we know for certain that in 5 years from now we don't have an outbreak of cancer for example due to slow breakdown of the chain as you mentioned? I'm just curious.



I wish I could answer you, however I'm a tad out of my depth here and like you, have to trust that the experts, the Virulogists, know what they are doing, and have our best interests at heart, particularly so in that the subject overlaps genealogy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Now I'm not an antivaxxer but doesn't the covid "vaccine" (gene therapy) then cause further issues down the road? How do we know for certain that in 5 years from now we don't have an outbreak of cancer for example due to slow breakdown of the chain as you mentioned? I'm just curious.



The vaccine stays in your system for 2 to 3 days at the most. We know with certainty that it is not prevalent in 5 years time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Felix, please feel free to contact me and I'll gladly facilitate a meeting with people far more knowledgeable than you or I to explain the function(s) of HERVS, and viruses for that matter, and how when elements of the chain are damaged, the very thing they were designed to stop is triggered. I am not arguing that viruses are simple proteins with incomplete DNA, (which is why they require a host), or other points you raise above ... YOU posted a Scientific article without explanation, that intrigued me enough to fill in the detail ... in plain english.



I feel like you aren't comprehending what I'm typing or you're just a phenomenal troll. Either way, I'm giving up, this is far more frustration than it's worth.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Feliks Karp said:


> I feel like you aren't comprehending what I'm typing or you're just a phenomenal troll. Either way, I'm giving up, this is far more frustration than it's worth.



I believe the feeling is mutual ... that you aren't understanding what I'm saying, however I accepted that, and offered you an olive branch to call me, to which I'd gladly facilitate a meeting with people who are both knowledgeable in and on the subject, and, who are clearly better than you or I at explaining it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

A great podcast about the saga between Niel Young, Joe (pee-drinker) Rogan and Spotify. It's adressing the issue of free-speach in this regard. Nothing about Covid. But it's worth the 18 minute listen.

https://open.spotify.com/episode/7u...i=KyamKN3RQqGgYjR_kGrQtA&utm_source=copy-link

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> A great podcast about the saga between Niel Young, Joe (pee-drinker) Rogan and Spotify. It's adressing the issue of free-speach in this regard. Nothing about Covid. But it's worth the 18 minute listen.
> 
> https://open.spotify.com/episode/7u...i=KyamKN3RQqGgYjR_kGrQtA&utm_source=copy-link


Shoooweeeee ... Eusebius has certainly set the stage for an interesting debate ... keep us in the loop on his follow up(s) 
Thanks @Adephi


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Shoooweeeee ... Eusebius has certainly set the stage for an interesting debate ... keep us in the loop on his follow up(s)
> Thanks @Adephi



I will. He admits he is not a scientist or medical professional, so he try to steer clear of any Covid related subjects. 

But every article's comment section is about "Neil Young is against freedom of speech". Those people don't know Neil Young. Some righty even commented that "Sweet Home Alabama is anyway a k@k song".

And there is so much more to it than that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Hooked

So off I went this morning for my booster shot. They wouldn't accept me, because it's been only 5 months since I had my second shot.
I hadn't checked the date, as I assumed the clinic in Yzer was being held specifically for boosters, for those of us who were in the first age group to be vaccinated. 

Anyway, they reassured me that they would be back on 28 Feb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> So off I went this morning for my booster shot. They wouldn't accept me, because it's been only 5 months since I had my second shot.
> I hadn't checked the date, as I assumed the clinic in Yzer was being held specifically for boosters, for those of us who were in the first age group to be vaccinated.
> 
> Anyway, they reassured me that they would be back on 28 Feb.



O well ... you'll just have to live with poor 5G reception until the 28th I guess

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

*New omicron Covid-19 variant spreading rapidly*



https://mybroadband.co.za/news/science/431970-new-omicron-covid-19-variant-spreading-rapidly.html

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

https://businesstech.co.za/news/lifestyle/553536/mediclinic-sends-nhi-warning-to-south-africa/

*Mediclinic sends NHI warning to South Africa*

*This deserves ample attention!*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/lifestyle/553536/mediclinic-sends-nhi-warning-to-south-africa/
> *Mediclinic sends NHI warning to South Africa*
> *This deserves ample attention!*


Understatement on the deserves apple attention ... This would pull the trigger on a mass exodus!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Grand Guru said:


> https://businesstech.co.za/news/lifestyle/553536/mediclinic-sends-nhi-warning-to-south-africa/
> 
> *Mediclinic sends NHI warning to South Africa*
> 
> *This deserves ample attention!*


I feel like there's some pressing issues being raised here however; it's a private healthcare provider who as we know, commonly charge medical aids well over 150% of the actual costs to medical aids. It seems to me that Mediclinic is complaining because the board of directors and shareholders won't be able to buy a new Lamborghini every month because NHI won't pay over the quoted expenses. (Their own quote was that they expect the expenses to be covered e.g. medicines and doctors wages and then even more extra profit above and beyond just because?) They also mention rationing, why can't they take that 3bn rand profit and instead take 50% of that to increase the availability of these haemodialysis machines they liked to mention, instead of pocketing all this money. Look at discovery, they are paying a very reasonable 23million a month for their new building in Sandton don't you think? I think that's just shoving $h1t in our faces that we pay so much for medical aid on a monthly basis for basically nothing, I don't even get medicine, only doctor visits for over 2k a month... This also stinks of the Texas sharpshooter fallacy; they mention rationing as a problem but that issue surely exists already or is this more of a "Elysium" case where only the rich are receiving any decent treatment and they don't want to share?
I'm not saying the NHI is a good or bad idea, I just find it funny that the private health sector is vehemently opposed to this without thinking about the large portion of the populace who are receiving subpar healthcare from our failing government. Again, I'm not for or against this as I'm not sure what implication this will have on the taxpayers who are the vast minority here, but I just feel like this is a bunch of rich private corporate babies crying about their exorbitant overheads being minimised for what seems to be the greater good.
Slay me I guess...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> I feel like there's some pressing issues being raised here however; it's a private healthcare provider who as we know, commonly charge medical aids well over 150% of the actual costs to medical aids. It seems to me that Mediclinic is complaining because the board of directors and shareholders won't be able to buy a new Lamborghini every month because NHI won't pay over the quoted expenses. (Their own quote was that they expect the expenses to be covered e.g. medicines and doctors wages and then even more extra profit above and beyond just because?) They also mention rationing, why can't they take that 3bn rand profit and instead take 50% of that to increase the availability of these haemodialysis machines they liked to mention, instead of pocketing all this money. I'm not saying the NHI is a good or bad idea, I just find it funny that the private health sector is vehemently opposed to this without thinking about the large portion of the populace who are receiving subpar healthcare from our failing government. Again, I'm not for or against this as I'm not sure what implication this will have on the taxpayers who are the vast minority here, but I just feel like this is a bunch of rich private corp babies crying about their exorbitant overheads being minimised for what seems to be the greater good.
> Slay me I guess...



With respect Spunk ... SA had a world class Infrastructure in 94, and look where we are now. So now that "we" have destroyed the infrastructure, "we" expropriate from people who built an alternate infrastructure, (_in this context, Private Healthcare_), who built it BECAUSE the State Run Infrastructure was collapsing at the time ... and ... the current plan is to pay the opex via an additional tax burden to an already overtaxed nation.

Then to the Lamborghinis ... check out MediClinics financials they're certainly far from flashy sports car territory, more so when you look at their balance sheet and see that they run a capital intensive operation ... someone had to take the risk and put that $ on the table, and considering their returns, well ... I wouldn't invest in them, hell, a savings account offers better returns 

Finally, as to Medical staff ... How many of them do you think will be prepared to stay in SA when they are in essence forced to work for the State, after having their facilities expropriated by the very government whose corruption and ineptitude destroyed the aforementioned World Class Infrastructure and spurned the Private Sector in the first place!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> With respect Spunk ... SA had a world class Infrastructure in 94, and look where we are now. So now that "we" have destroyed the infrastructure, "we" expropriate from people who built an alternate infrastructure, (_in this context, Private Healthcare_), who built it BECAUSE the State Run Infrastructure was collapsing at the time ... and ... the current plan is to pay the opex via an additional tax burden to an already overtaxed nation.
> 
> Then to the Lamborghinis ... check out MediClinics financials they're certainly far from flashy sports car territory, more so when you look at their balance sheet and see that they run a capital intensive operation ... someone had to take the risk and put that $ on the table, and considering their returns, well ... I wouldn't invest in them, hell, a savings account offers better returns
> 
> Finally, as to Medical staff ... How many of them do you think will be prepared to stay in SA when they are in essence forced to work for the State, after having their facilities expropriated by the very government whose corruption and ineptitude destroyed the aforementioned World Class Infrastructure and spurned the Private Sector in the first place!


Hey dude I'm open to ideas and opinions so no hard feelings  
I will say this, in the current situation we are in I don't trust this government as far as I could throw Jacob Zuma. And I totally agree on the fact that we are overtaxed. Look at the 4 rand per litre of petrol that simply goes into the government spending pool, not even the tax portion... Mediclinic themselves say at the end of the article that they are unsure of the implementation plan, if they decide to expropriate the private infrastructure and absorb it into the state then sure, it's a huge cockup but there is a chance for the private sector to remain intact and survive alongside this proposal as well. I just feel like they're reaching a bit here before the proposal has been cemented.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Hey dude I'm open to ideas and opinions so no hard feelings
> I will say this, in the current situation we are in I don't trust this government as far as I could throw Jacob Zuma. And I totally agree on the fact that we are overtaxed. Look at the 4 rand per litre of petrol that simply goes into the government spending pool, not even the tax portion... Mediclinic themselves say at the end of the article that they are unsure of the implementation plan, if they decide to expropriate the private infrastructure and absorb it into the state then sure, it's a huge cockup but there is a chance for the private sector to remain intact and survive alongside this proposal as well. I just feel like they're reaching a bit here before the proposal has been cemented.



Ditto ... I enjoy a healthy debate 
I agree that it hasn't been cemented ... YET
No matter which way you look at it, whether it be expropriation, a government run "medical aid", standardised rates, whatever ... *WE* are going to have to pay ... there are no free rides in life, someone has to pay for these "free services", and ... it will collapse the Private Healthcare market, meaning we will lose even more medical professionals, and end up like the rest of Africa, looking outside our borders for primary healthcare.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Ditto ... I enjoy a healthy debate
> I agree that it hasn't been cemented ... YET
> No matter which way you look at it, whether it be expropriation, a government run "medical aid", standardised rates, whatever ... *WE* are going to have to pay ... there are no free rides in life, someone has to pay for these "free services", and ... it will collapse the Private Healthcare market, meaning we will lose even more medical professionals, and end up like the rest of Africa, looking outside our borders for primary healthcare.


Yeah I totally agree, I honestly can't say anything more because you put forward a good argument and I do agree with you. The humanitarian in me wishes it's possible... I hate to see people suffer, some of them are my own family... But at the end of the day like you said, there ain't no such thing as a free lunch (Unless you're in bed with the cronies in the cANCer party)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> Yeah I totally agree, I honestly can't say anything more because you put forward a good argument and I do agree with you. The humanitarian in me wishes it's possible... I hate to see people suffer, some of them are my own family... But at the end of the day like you said, there ain't no such thing as a free lunch (Unless you're in bed with the cronies in the cANCer party)



Make no mistake, I'd love to take the humanitarian approach right alongside you, however I'm a pragmatist ... *IF *we had larger tax base, then we could consider it like some First World Countries do, however South Africa has some 1.6Million tax payers of a population in excess of 60 Million people, (_59.31 million in 2020_) 
The math doesn't balance ... more so when you add in the ANC's latest brainchild of a Basic Income Grant for unemployed, (_that's the lions share of the aforementioned 60+Million people_) ... and other freebies to connected peoples .... This is going to end very badly

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru

I agree that the speaker is having a clear conflict of interest but the arguments are unfortunately factually true. If you look to other similar examples of NHI or NHI-alike systems throughout the world, you’ll quickly find that they tend to collapse very quickly and healthcare professionals end up charging the patients outside the system. Should I speak about our notorious tendency to poor implementation of projects due to unrealistic goals, deeply corrupt government structures and lack of accountability and the resulting failure of all government departments without exception?

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Adephi

Anybody know what is the shining light on the test kit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

We currently can't even manage trains something that's 200 years old, we have absolutely no chance to manage something as financially and socially complicated as "free health care". 

There are several countries that actually do decently with universal health care and even universal living grants, ironically enough they are capitalist based countries with maybe somewhat of a mixed economy but they're running a profit and don't spend tax money on johnny walker and sports cars.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Adephi said:


> Anybody know what is the shining light on the test kit?
> 
> View attachment 249319



Siri is thicc

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

...live a little

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/jhb-vape-meet-19-02-2022-number-v.t75243/


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 249426



That Gauteng number doesn't want to go down.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> That Gauteng number doesn't want to go down.



Must be all those vape meets.....







It's just such a densely populated area, constant contact and infection is inevitable with the amount of people not taking the necessary precautions.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Must be all those vape meets.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just such a densely populated area, constant contact and infection is inevitable with the amount of people not taking the necessary precautions.



And it's about to get worse.

https://www.news24.com/news24/south...ack-to-school-for-all-pupils-cabinet-20220131


Cabinet has resolved to end rotational schooling.
People with Covid-19, but don't exhibit any symptoms, don't need to isolate. 
The isolation period for those with symptoms has been reduced to seven days.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> And it's about to get worse.
> 
> https://www.news24.com/news24/south...ack-to-school-for-all-pupils-cabinet-20220131
> 
> 
> Cabinet has resolved to end rotational schooling.
> People with Covid-19, but don't exhibit any symptoms, don't need to isolate.
> The isolation period for those with symptoms has been reduced to seven days.



I taught Computer Science at a Primary School in PTA for 2 years, have never been so constantly sick in my life. Schools, especially primary schools, are the petri dishes of society.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

*Austria's Covid vaccine law comes into force amid resistance*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-60155635
1 Feb. 2022

"A new law comes into force in Austria on Tuesday that makes vaccination against Covid-19 compulsory for anyone over-18. Several countries have introduced mandates for the elderly or medical staff, but this is the first nation in Europe to adopt such sweeping measures..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> *Austria's Covid vaccine law comes into force amid resistance*
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-60155635
> 1 Feb. 2022
> 
> "A new law comes into force in Austria on Tuesday that makes vaccination against Covid-19 compulsory for anyone over-18. Several countries have introduced mandates for the elderly or medical staff, but this is the first nation in Europe to adopt such sweeping measures..."



South Africa had mandatory child vaccination in place for many years ... Has it changed? ... and if it hasn't. then; Why all the fuss over Covid vaccinations?

Birth
BCG (tuberculosis vaccine)
OPV (oral polio vaccine)

6 weeks
OPV (oral polio vaccine)
RV (rotavirus vaccine)
DTaP-IPV-Hib-HepB (diphtheria-tetanus-acellular pertussis-injectable polio-Haemophilus influenza b-Hepatitis B vaccine)
PCV (pneumococcal conjugate vaccine)

10 weeks
DTaP-IPV-Hib-HepB (diphtheria-tetanus-acellular pertussis-injectable polio-Haemophilus influenza b-Hepatitis B vaccine)

14 weeks RV (rotavirus vaccine)
DTaP-IPV-Hib-HepB (diphtheria-tetanus-acellular pertussis-injectable polio-Haemophilus influenza b-Hepatitis B vaccine)
PCV (pneumococcal conjugate vaccine)

6 months
Measles

9 months
PCV (pneumococcal conjugate vaccine)

12 months
Measles (2nd dose)

18 months
DTaP-IPV-Hib-HepB (diphtheria-tetanus-acellular pertussis-injectable polio-Haemophilus influenza b-Hepatitis B vaccine)

6 years Td (tetanus, reduced dose diphtheria vaccine)

12 years Td (tetanus, reduced dose diphtheria vaccine)

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Why all the fuss over Covid vaccinations?



the fuss has been caused, in my humble opinion, by sensationalist @ssholes and their proverbial soapboxes on social media claiming to be knowledgeable and "experts". 

The misinformation surrounding the covid jab has been MIND BOGGLING to say the least!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

https://fortune.com/2021/09/15/sout...s-variant-hiv-infected-population-scientists/

*South Africa could become COVID ‘mutation factory’ because of large HIV-infected population, scientists say*

*P.S (and the low immunization rate)*

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> https://fortune.com/2021/09/15/sout...s-variant-hiv-infected-population-scientists/
> 
> *South Africa could become COVID ‘mutation factory’ because of large HIV-infected population, scientists say*
> *P.S (and the low immunization rate)*



It is indeed a SA dilemma!
*Covid-Infected HIV Patient Developed Mutations, Study Shows*
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...iv-patient-developed-21-mutations-study-shows

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It is indeed a SA dilemma!
> *Covid-Infected HIV Patient Developed Mutations, Study Shows*
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...iv-patient-developed-21-mutations-study-shows


oh goody

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Paul33 said:


> the fuss has been caused, in my humble opinion, by sensationalist @ssholes and their proverbial soapboxes on social media claiming to be knowledgeable and "experts".
> 
> The misinformation surrounding the covid jab has been MIND BOGGLING to say the least!



It's not just arm chair experts though, I have heard some ridiculous shit from actual medical professionals, including GPs to pharmacists to specialised doctors and even experts within the whole circle. At this point the only people I trust are the few I know who do the sequencing, reliably they've told me when to stay in doors because of new strains and numbers going up in the waste water etc. 

TBH I think it's already infected everyone, the IQ drop is insanely apparent. Went for my first PCR swab cause I have to be admitted tomorrow, I asked the tech why they have them doing the tests in containers, seems to me if I have covid I'm going to dump a bunch of virus in the container and have its swirl around putting them and everyone else at risk. "Nah there's enough air in here". Tell the tech I got Delta with a mask on and outside. Tell them how they traced one woman's infection to another woman walking passed her in a mall. "How can they see the virus on film?" Explain logical deduction from tracing contacts and infection test results of the people, and how the whole world is CCTV'd up its ass. How maybe its not 100%, but it's a pretty good estimate of when she was infected. *blank stare* "Nah I don't think they can see the virus on camera".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Feliks Karp said:


> It's not just arm chair experts though, I have heard some ridiculous shit from actual medical professionals, including GPs to pharmacists to specialised doctors and even experts within the whole circle. At this point the only people I trust are the few I know who do the sequencing, reliably they've told me when to stay in doors because of new strains and numbers going up in the waste water etc.
> 
> TBH I think it's already infected everyone, the IQ drop is insanely apparent. Went for my first PCR swab cause I have to be admitted tomorrow, I asked the tech why they have them doing the tests in containers, seems to me if I have covid I'm going to dump a bunch of virus in the container and have its swirl around putting them and everyone else at risk. "Nah there's enough air in here". Tell the tech I got Delta with a mask on and outside. Tell them how they traced one woman's infection to another woman walking passed her in a mall. "How can they see the virus on film?" Explain logical deduction from tracing contacts and infection test results of the people, and how the whole world is CCTV'd up its ass. How maybe its not 100%, but it's a pretty good estimate of when she was infected. *blank stare* "Nah I don't think they can see the virus on camera".



Time to bring in a "facepalm" response icon.... with great power comes great stupidity...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Must be all those vape meets.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just such a densely populated area, constant contact and infection is inevitable with the amount of people not taking the necessary precautions.





Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Must be all those vape meets.....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Must be all those vape meets.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just such a densely populated area, constant contact and infection is inevitable with the amount of people not taking the necessary precautions.



It is indeed them Vape Meets ... at the second one, (_the one most erm .... "criticized"_), @Viper contracted Spacedcoilightus, @Christos caught a Babbelas, and I caught Squonkalightus ... and I'm damn sure there was other vape related contagion

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It is indeed them Vape Meets ... at the second one, (_the one most erm .... "criticized"_), @Viper contracted Spacedcoilightus, @Christos caught a Babbelas, and I caught Squonkalightus ... and I'm damn sure there was other vape related contagion

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 249475



When are you gonna come through for a vape meet? ... I think I speak for most when I say I'd love to meet you, and thank you for amongst other ... this thread  ... and ... when you do, make sure you bring along the 65536 tanks you own / tease us with from time to time, for us to drool over

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> When are you gonna come through for a vape meet? ... I think I speak for most when I say I'd love to meet you, and thank you for amongst other ... this thread  ... and ... when you do, make sure you bring along the 65536 tanks you own / tease us with from time to time, for us to drool over


I’m also looking forward to join you for one of those meets

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It is indeed them Vape Meets ... at the second one, (_the one most erm .... "criticized"_), @Viper contracted Spacedcoilightus, @Christos caught a Babbelas, and I caught Squonkalightus ... and I'm damn sure there was other vape related contagion



Don't forget the fomolitus the ones out of town contracted via the internet... we still have not recovered from it...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 249558


whats happening in gauteng?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

I had a endo scope done yesterday, I requested to stay awake and watch the procedure on the screen doctor was more than happy to fill this request, equally the weirdest and most fascinating moment in quite a while.

Listening to everyone's COVID stories was just as interesting, from health care staff to patients, I hope someone is documenting as many as they can would make for an interesting read.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Paul33 said:


> whats happening in gauteng?



Honestly no one seems to care anymore, masks off a lot of the time, no one enforcing the hand wash etc etc So I imagine the city and informal places are probably more lax.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Feliks Karp said:


> Honestly no one seems to care anymore, masks off a lot of the time, no one enforcing the hand wash etc etc So I imagine the city and informal places are probably more lax.


I can promise you that Durban is exactly the same. I'm on the road 80% of my day and theres no masks, no social distancing, shops and bars in and around the CBD are full of people and partying flat out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> I can promise you that Durban is exactly the same. I'm on the road 80% of my day and theres no masks, no social distancing, shops and bars in and around the CBD are full of people and partying flat out.



Agreed! ... On my last trip to KZN noted the same ... North Coast residents in particular were very laid back on Covid protocols.
That said, I think most South Africans are simply "gatvol" to greater or lesser degree, and some are simply acting out getting back to (previous) normality as apposed accepting a new normality, and lets face it, our illustrious "leaders" haven't helped with their abuse(s) of power during these times, which has spurned a rebellious spirit .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> leaders



you spelt morons wrong

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> you spelt morons wrong



Too funny ... You're worse than me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Paul33 said:


> you spelt morons wrong

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru

And now this.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

My whole family/household is positive, impossible to isolate from them. Yet I'm still fine, must be the nicotine

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## vicTor

Grand Guru said:


> And now this.




*yawn*

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> *yawn*


I’m afraid so.

Of course there’s another variant. It’s a virus. There’s always another variant.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Take a few minutes and listen to this snippet.

Recorded in March 2020.

Oh how the turntables.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://globalnews.ca/news/8577723/...19/?utm_medium=Facebook&utm_source=GlobalNews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Vitamin D could be a piece of Covid-19's 'complex puzzle', Israeli scientists say*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...vitamin-d-levels-and-covid-19-severity-2022-2
7 Feb. 2022

Low levels of vitamin D prior to catching Covid-19 were linked to worse illness, a study found.
Vitamin D helps bolster the immune system to tackle viruses that attack the lungs, researchers said.
Israeli scientists said they found "striking" differences in the chances of getting seriously ill from Covid-19 when they compared patients who had sufficient vitamin D levels prior to contracting the disease, with those who didn't.

A study published Thursday in research journal PLOS One found that about half of people who were vitamin D deficient before getting Covid-19 developed severe illness, compared to less than 10% of people who had sufficient levels of the vitamin in their blood. 

We know vitamin D is vital for bone health, but its role in protecting against severe Covid-19 is less-well established. 

The latest research was the first to examine vitamin D levels in individuals prior to them contracting Covid-19, the study authors said.

The findings come from 253 people admitted to Galilee Medical Center in Nahariya, Israel between April 7, 2020 and February 4, 2021 – a period before the highly-infectious Omicron variant emerged.

Dror said the findings suggested vitamin D helped bolster the immune system to deal with viruses that attack the respiratory system.

"This is equally relevant for Omicron as it was for previous variants," Dror said. 

The research doesn't prove vitamin D protects against Covid-19 and isn't a green light to avoid vaccines and take vitamins instead. Vaccines cut the risk of Omicron hospitalisation, particularly after a booster, by up to 90%, according to the UK Health Security Agency.

Most vitamin D comes from direct sunlight on the skin. It's also found in foods such as fatty fish, mushrooms, and egg yolks as well as supplements.

Vitamin D levels of more than 20 nanograms per millilitre are considered sufficient for most people, according to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention – which is the benchmark used by the researchers from Bar-Ilan University and Galilee Medical Center.

Research compiled before the emergence of Covid-19 and published in the Lancet, found vitamin D cut the risk of other respiratory infections, compared with dummy drugs.

But for Covid-19, early findings have been inconsistent – some studies have found a link between low vitamin D levels and severe Covid-19, whilst others concluded the vitamin wasn't protective.

It wasn't clear – even from those studies with results showing a positive correlation between low vitamin D levels and severe Covid-19 – if depleted vitamin D came before or after people got sick, the Israeli researchers said.

Despite the new Israel data, we still don't know if low vitamin D levels cause people with Covid-19 to develop serious disease.

Underlying conditions that reduce vitamin D can also make people more vulnerable to severe Covid-19, for example... "

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Feliks Karp

Hooked said:


> *Vitamin D could be a piece of Covid-19's 'complex puzzle', Israeli scientists say*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/s...vitamin-d-levels-and-covid-19-severity-2022-2
> 7 Feb. 2022
> 
> Low levels of vitamin D prior to catching Covid-19 were linked to worse illness, a study found.
> Vitamin D helps bolster the immune system to tackle viruses that attack the lungs, researchers said.
> Israeli scientists said they found "striking" differences in the chances of getting seriously ill from Covid-19 when they compared patients who had sufficient vitamin D levels prior to contracting the disease, with those who didn't.
> 
> A study published Thursday in research journal PLOS One found that about half of people who were vitamin D deficient before getting Covid-19 developed severe illness, compared to less than 10% of people who had sufficient levels of the vitamin in their blood.
> 
> We know vitamin D is vital for bone health, but its role in protecting against severe Covid-19 is less-well established.
> 
> The latest research was the first to examine vitamin D levels in individuals prior to them contracting Covid-19, the study authors said.
> 
> The findings come from 253 people admitted to Galilee Medical Center in Nahariya, Israel between April 7, 2020 and February 4, 2021 – a period before the highly-infectious Omicron variant emerged.
> 
> Dror said the findings suggested vitamin D helped bolster the immune system to deal with viruses that attack the respiratory system.
> 
> "This is equally relevant for Omicron as it was for previous variants," Dror said.
> 
> The research doesn't prove vitamin D protects against Covid-19 and isn't a green light to avoid vaccines and take vitamins instead. Vaccines cut the risk of Omicron hospitalisation, particularly after a booster, by up to 90%, according to the UK Health Security Agency.
> 
> Most vitamin D comes from direct sunlight on the skin. It's also found in foods such as fatty fish, mushrooms, and egg yolks as well as supplements.
> 
> Vitamin D levels of more than 20 nanograms per millilitre are considered sufficient for most people, according to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention – which is the benchmark used by the researchers from Bar-Ilan University and Galilee Medical Center.
> 
> Research compiled before the emergence of Covid-19 and published in the Lancet, found vitamin D cut the risk of other respiratory infections, compared with dummy drugs.
> 
> But for Covid-19, early findings have been inconsistent – some studies have found a link between low vitamin D levels and severe Covid-19, whilst others concluded the vitamin wasn't protective.
> 
> It wasn't clear – even from those studies with results showing a positive correlation between low vitamin D levels and severe Covid-19 – if depleted vitamin D came before or after people got sick, the Israeli researchers said.
> 
> Despite the new Israel data, we still don't know if low vitamin D levels cause people with Covid-19 to develop serious disease.
> 
> Underlying conditions that reduce vitamin D can also make people more vulnerable to severe Covid-19, for example... "



Could be something to this, as a prophylaxis I upped my Calciferol to 4 a week and when I got Delta I was completely asymptomatic, might just be coincidence though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Many Drs have been prescribing it since the beginning of the pandemic

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

*Wastewater: Taking surveillance to the next level*

https://yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com/p/wastewater-taking-surveillance-to

WBE worked as a fantastic warning system. In fact, it was one of the first surveillance systems to predict infection uptick in the city of Tshwane (near Omicron’s epicenter in South Africa; see Figure below). Before cases rose, detection of COVID-19 in wastewater was almost as high as it was with Delta. On November 26, we knew this meant one of two things: A rise in cases was coming and coming fast; or, cases were so mild they were going undetected. Time told us it was a combination. But, because of this system, South Africa was able to warn the world of what was to come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Raindance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 250051


Are we not now just reporting figures that would have been considered "normal" in the pre Zoll empowerment era?

Just checking?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Raindance said:


> Are we not now just reporting figures that would have been considered "normal" in the pre Zoll empowerment era?
> 
> Just checking?
> 
> Regards


I don’t get what you mean by “normal”?. Just a reminder we are still in the middle of the pandemic and the 5th wave is expected towards May.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-022-00403-0

*Heart-disease risk soars after COVID — even with a mild case*
"Even a mild case of COVID-19 can increase a person’s risk of cardiovascular problems for at least a year after diagnosis, a new study1 shows. Researchers found that rates of many conditions, such as heart failure and stroke, were substantially higher in people who had recovered from COVID-19 than in similar people who hadn’t had the disease.

What’s more, the risk was elevated even for those who were under 65 years of age and lacked risk factors, such as obesity or diabetes."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Feliks Karp said:


> https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-022-00403-0
> 
> *Heart-disease risk soars after COVID — even with a mild case*
> "Even a mild case of COVID-19 can increase a person’s risk of cardiovascular problems for at least a year after diagnosis, a new study1 shows. Researchers found that rates of many conditions, such as heart failure and stroke, were substantially higher in people who had recovered from COVID-19 than in similar people who hadn’t had the disease.
> 
> What’s more, the risk was elevated even for those who were under 65 years of age and lacked risk factors, such as obesity or diabetes."


It is undoubtedly true that there is an increase in the risk of Cardiovascular accidents but man the figures they are throwing at us in this article are unbelievably high!!! Im actually shocked that Mature published this study with all the limitations (and they are major) mentioned by the researchers…

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

*University of Free State to continue with vaccination mandate after winning court interdict*
https://www.iol.co.za/news/south-af...nterdict-651b6074-f07c-4fdd-a0c9-7d008dc05ff0
12 Feb. 2022

"The University of the Free State (UFS) will enforce its mandatory Covid-19 jab policy after the high court in Bloemfontein on Friday struck off the roll an interdict application to stop the process.

The failed interdict application was brought by Free State for Choice (FS4C). The court said the FS4C had failed to prove that the matter was “urgent”...

The university, which has more than 33 000 students, said it was going ahead with its jab policy for those wanting to access the institution’s premises..."

“As of February 14, 2022, staff, students, and visitors will either be required to be vaccinated, to upload a negative Covid-19 PCR test (not older than a week) on its campus access system if they are not vaccinated, or to have an approved deferral or an approved exemption, in order to access campus,” said the UFS.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I am 100% pro-vax but even the best students are only at the campus for about six hours per weekday. For the rest of the time, they are mixing with the general population. If students are anything like they were in my day they are in contact with far more people than the average adult. 

If all the students lived in res and weren't allowed off campus it would be a different story. This would also have to apply to admin, lecturers and service staff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

*The era of pandemic restrictions is fast coming to an end*
https://businesstech.co.za/news/tre...ndemic-restrictions-is-fast-coming-to-an-end/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru

https://ewn.co.za/2022/02/13/phaahl...covid-measures-after-state-of-disaster-lifted

*[COLOR=var(--atc)]PHAAHLA: SA TO CONTINUE OBSERVING COVID MEASURES AFTER STATE OF DISASTER LIFTED[/COLOR]*

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

*Qatar Airways demands visors on top of face masks – but now only for Africans*
https://www.businessinsider.co.za/qatar-still-requires-face-shields-but-only-for-africans-2022-2
17 Feb. 2022

Qatar Airways dropped its Omicron ban on South Africans in January.
But if you want to fly via Doha, you'll need to wear a face shield visor as well as a mask – if you are from South Africa, Mozambique, or Zambia.
That is despite the fact that the government of Qatar has all three countries on its green list.
The airline hasn't said why.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> *Qatar Airways demands visors on top of face masks – but now only for Africans*
> https://www.businessinsider.co.za/qatar-still-requires-face-shields-but-only-for-africans-2022-2
> 17 Feb. 2022
> 
> Qatar Airways dropped its Omicron ban on South Africans in January.
> But if you want to fly via Doha, you'll need to wear a face shield visor as well as a mask – if you are from South Africa, Mozambique, or Zambia.
> That is despite the fact that the government of Qatar has all three countries on its green list.
> The airline hasn't said why.



*Look what popped up when I clicked on the link 

*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Look what popped up when I clicked on the link
> View attachment 250491
> *



Works fine for me. Must be those other sites you visit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> Works fine for me. Must be those other sites you visit.
> View attachment 250492



Could be them sites you recommended to me?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Could be them sites you recommended to me?



But I told you to use incognito mode.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> But I told you to use incognito mode.



I know, I know ... but I was so excited I probably forgot ... must be old-timers ya know

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Adephi

The effect of raising restrictions too soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

Covid patients in Hong Kong are sleeping in beds on the street as hospitals struggle with Omicron wave​








Covid patients in Hong Kong are sleeping in beds on the street as hospitals struggle with Omicron wave | Businessinsider


Shocking photos show chaos at Caritas Medical Center in Hong Kong where an overflow of Covid patients are being kept outside.




www.businessinsider.co.za




18 Feb. 2022





Hong Kong's hospitals are so overwhelmed that they no longer have room for new patients.
People with Covid-19 infections waiting to get admitted were seen lying in beds outside.
The spillover from hospitals continued well into Thursday, with some people being given thermal blankets while sleeping on the street.
... The island is currently grappling with the fifth wave of Covid-19 infections. On February 17, Hong Kong reported 6,116 Covid-19 infections on the island. In the seven-day period from February 11 to February 17, there was an average of 2,611 daily cases, a massive leap from the previous six-day period — from February 4 to February 10 — when the city saw an average of 601 daily cases. .. "

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 4 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

SAHPRA approves Merck's anti-COVID pill


The oral treatment is taken within five days of symptom onset and has been shown in a pre-Omicron trial to reduce COVID hospitalisations and deaths by 30% among at-risk people.




ewn.co.za





SAHPRA APPROVES MERCK'S ANTI-COVID PILL​

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 250730



Never thought I'd see the day that I got excited when only one person died

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Never thought I'd see the day that I got excited when only one person died


That value is only what occured in the the last reporting window. The actual amount reported is 50.

Confusing I know. And it distorts what really is going on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Some updates regarding the dosing schedule.

As of Wednesday you only need to wait 21 days between the first two Pfizer jabs.
And for booster you can get either Pfizer or J&J.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 250791


"A picture paints a thousand words" ... Thanks Darth!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

Cape Town becomes home to first mRNA vaccine technology transfer hub on the African continent​








Cape Town becomes home to first mRNA vaccine technology transfer hub on the African continent


South Africa and the World Health Organisation have announced the first African beneficiaries of the very first mRNA vaccine technology transfer hub on the African continent.




www.iol.co.za




21 Feb. 2022

"South Africa and the World Health Organization have announced the first African beneficiaries of the very first mRNA vaccine technology transfer hub on the African continent.

Located at Afrigen Biologics and Vaccines in Cape Town, the mRNA vaccine technology transfer hub will capacitate and facilitate low to middle-income countries to enable the production of mRNA vaccines through training centres and will work with a network of technology recipients (spokes) from these countries..."

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> Cape Town becomes home to first mRNA vaccine technology transfer hub on the African continent​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cape Town becomes home to first mRNA vaccine technology transfer hub on the African continent
> 
> 
> South Africa and the World Health Organisation have announced the first African beneficiaries of the very first mRNA vaccine technology transfer hub on the African continent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.iol.co.za
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 Feb. 2022
> 
> "South Africa and the World Health Organization have announced the first African beneficiaries of the very first mRNA vaccine technology transfer hub on the African continent.
> 
> Located at Afrigen Biologics and Vaccines in Cape Town, the mRNA vaccine technology transfer hub will capacitate and facilitate low to middle-income countries to enable the production of mRNA vaccines through training centres and will work with a network of technology recipients (spokes) from these countries..."


I have to laugh at this, as we had the ability to manufacture vaccines in the early 90's, (and dating back to the 60's) ... One of these research centres was fairly close to me in Sandringham JHB, and was deemed unnecessary by our government 
It gets better though, as they recently bulldozed the headstones of all the graves housing bodies of ex patients of the attached fever hospital, and plans are afoot to develop the area as residential, retaining the Fever Hospital as a HIV Centre, (_whatever a HIV Centre may be_?).

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I have to laugh at this, as we had the ability to manufacture vaccines in the early 90's, (and dating back to the 60's) ... One of these research centres was fairly to me in Sandringham JHB, and was deemed unnecessary by our government
> It gets better though, as they recently bulldozed the headstones of all the graves housing bodies of ex patients of the attached fever hospital, and plans are afoot to develop the area as residential, retaining the Fever Hospital as a HIV Centre, (_whatever a HIV Centre may be_?).


An HIV Excellence Centre is for complicated cases of HIV/AIDS requiring more expertise in their management...

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 250882
> View attachment 250882


Two copies  ... Is that to highlight the single death or the increase in new cases?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Look what popped up when I clicked on the link
> View attachment 250491
> *

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Spunk3yMunk3y said:


> View attachment 250977


Interesting  ... maybe all those that did visit that site should scan their PC's ... https://www.trendmicro.com/en_us/forHome/products/housecall.html


----------



## Adephi

This graph is still not looking good. I keep on getting the feeling something is cooking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Yeah!!! Booster done and dusted!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DavyH

Hooked said:


> Yeah!!! Booster done and dusted!!


Had mine last week, was decidedly out of sorts for a couple of days. All good now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Did some quick maths.

(Total deaths today - total deaths on 22/2)/7
(99 412 - 98 868)/7= 77,7 deaths per day this last week.

Wish they can sort this reporting out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Congrats @Hooked and @DavyH

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Stranger

Are we now at a point where we can compare Covid 19 to other seasonal viruses like Flu and Pneumonia ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> Are we now at a point where we can compare Covid 19 to other seasonal viruses like Flu and Pneumonia ?


wow I really really hope so but I'm not a clever man (my wife reminds me often of this fact) so maybe someone more brainer than me can respond?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru

As far as we know, we’re in between two waves with the next one projected for May. We had much less cases between the 2 previous waves (as low as 150 cases/day) so it’s still early to make any firm assumption. We can only hope

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> Are we now at a point where we can compare Covid 19 to other seasonal viruses like Flu and Pneumonia ?



If it is I have just tested positive for my Seasonal Covid Virus today... and my daughter too... it sucks!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> If it is I have just tested positive for my Seasonal Covid Virus today... and my daughter too... it sucks!


Not cool dude!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> If it is I have just tested positive for my Seasonal Covid Virus today... and my daughter too... it sucks!


Sorry to hear that ... That's soooo NOT cool ... hoping you'll both beat it soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

DarthBranMuffin said:


> If it is I have just tested positive for my Seasonal Covid Virus today... and my daughter too... it sucks!



Wishing you both a speedy recovery @DarthBranMuffin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Just want to say that I've experienced no side effects from the Booster, which I had on Monday.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## DavyH

DarthBranMuffin said:


> If it is I have just tested positive for my Seasonal Covid Virus today... and my daughter too... it sucks!



Wishing you both a speedy and uneventful recovery, DBM.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

All the best wishes to both of you @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger

What he said

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> What he said


seconded

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

WATCH: TikTok goes viral after boyfriend mistakes pregnancy test for COVID test​








WATCH: TikTok goes viral after boyfriend mistakes pregnancy test for COVID test | CapeTown ETC


We’re living in some weird times thanks to the COVID-19 Pandemic. So, weird in fact, that one man mistook his girlfriend‘s pregnancy test for a COVID test. Where once two lines on a stick meant the joyful cries of an adorable baby would soon fill your home and disturb your sleep, it may now...



www.capetownetc.com




4 March 2022

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> WATCH: TikTok goes viral after boyfriend mistakes pregnancy test for COVID test​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: TikTok goes viral after boyfriend mistakes pregnancy test for COVID test | CapeTown ETC
> 
> 
> We’re living in some weird times thanks to the COVID-19 Pandemic. So, weird in fact, that one man mistook his girlfriend‘s pregnancy test for a COVID test. Where once two lines on a stick meant the joyful cries of an adorable baby would soon fill your home and disturb your sleep, it may now...
> 
> 
> 
> www.capetownetc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 March 2022


F Tik Tok.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked

SA has enough vaccines in stock to reach herd immunity – but risks discarding 100,000 doses​








SA has enough vaccines in stock to reach herd immunity – but risks discarding 100,000 doses | Businessinsider


South Africa risks losing doses of the Covid-19 vaccine due to low uptake.




www.businessinsider.co.za




4 March 2022

South Africa has more than 20 million doses of the Covid-19 vaccine in stock.
That’s enough to reach the country’s target of vaccinating 40 million people.
But 100,000 doses, expiring at the end of March, may need to be discarded due to low uptake.
If uptake doesn’t increase, South Africa could be forced to dump many more doses.
To stop these losses, government is working on a vaccine "exchange programme".
"... the South African government is working on a plan to reduce wastage, by opting into an "exchange programme" with COVAX, the World Health Organisation and other partners on the African continent. This programme would allow vaccine doses nearing expiry to be swapped out to countries with an urgent need for vaccines. In turn, these doses would be replenished, through the programme, in South Africa when the need arises.

"There can be some kind of an exchange of vaccine doses through these various platforms," said Phaahla.

"So that if two or three months ahead of time we see that a certain number of doses may not be totally utilised, we reach an agreement with the partners, with a faster uptake, so that they can take our doses and then, at the time when we are ready for return of those doses, then we can get a return."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>



It is reasonable to start relaxing some measures between the waves. I’m just worried when I hear the minister speaking as if he is not the decision maker…he is supposed to be the highest health authority in the country.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Covid Update:

It sucks! I am over most of the heavy symptoms, still got what feels like a slight head-cold. Mild headaches comes and goes by itself now. Head still feels fuzzy. 

But... and this is a super serious huge suckass of a but... nothing of this compares to the fact that I can't taste sh!t!

I tried the Vertex tonight with some Taviro in it, looked forward to a hint of something. Nope... not a thing. I can't even feel the vapor go in or go out, completely desensitized. Food, drink, snacks, vape.... Nothing. Everything tastes like cereal boxes. Not coffee, not green tea and honey, nothing. Sweet things tend to be overly sweet to the point of making me want to throw up (excluding Beacon Marshmallow easter eggs, they seem to go down just fine). Savory things are just salty without flavor.

Now this is early days, been about a week since it hit me like a brick in the face. So hopefully the taste and sensation returns in time. 

So for now I am packing my vape gear away and will be cleaning out tanks on the weekend and keeping it all out of reach as to not tempt me to the point of zero enjoyment.

If this is the end of vaping for me it would be such a crap way to go..... but I wont give up just yet, might just be ghosting for a week or two to see if it all settles down. Holding thumbs that it returns to normal.

Catch you all on the flip side!! And for the love of tea and biscuits and by the graces of the old and the new gods, please stay healthy and avoid Covid as much as you can!

(PS: I have insta-regret for not getting vaxxed in December when I had the chance... )

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru

The smell and taste will come back @DarthBranMuffin but it may take some time (up to 2 - 3 months) so hang in there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Covid Update:
> 
> It sucks! I am over most of the heavy symptoms, still got what feels like a slight head-cold. Mild headaches comes and goes by itself now. Head still feels fuzzy.
> 
> But... and this is a super serious huge suckass of a but... nothing of this compares to the fact that I can't taste sh!t!
> 
> I tried the Vertex tonight with some Taviro in it, looked forward to a hint of something. Nope... not a thing. I can't even feel the vapor go in or go out, completely desensitized. Food, drink, snacks, vape.... Nothing. Everything tastes like cereal boxes. Not coffee, not green tea and honey, nothing. Sweet things tend to be overly sweet to the point of making me want to throw up (excluding Beacon Marshmallow easter eggs, they seem to go down just fine). Savory things are just salty without flavor.
> 
> Now this is early days, been about a week since it hit me like a brick in the face. So hopefully the taste and sensation returns in time.
> 
> So for now I am packing my vape gear away and will be cleaning out tanks on the weekend and keeping it all out of reach as to not tempt me to the point of zero enjoyment.
> 
> If this is the end of vaping for me it would be such a crap way to go..... but I wont give up just yet, might just be ghosting for a week or two to see if it all settles down. Holding thumbs that it returns to normal.
> 
> Catch you all on the flip side!! And for the love of tea and biscuits and by the graces of the old and the new gods, please stay healthy and avoid Covid as much as you can!
> 
> (PS: I have insta-regret for not getting vaxxed in December when I had the chance... )



I had the same last year July when I had Covid. It's worse than Vaper's tongue. But it started getting better around 2 weeks in.

My taste buds are still screwed. Still far from 100%. Can get the main flavours but it's not nearly as good as it was.

The worse thing for me was the brain fog. That came and went for a couple of months.

Reactions: Informative 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Adephi said:


> View attachment 251870


Just went for my booster this morning at Dischem. 3 doses Pfizer. And still no 5G, I want to speak to a manager.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DavyH

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Just went for my booster this morning at Dischem. 3 doses Pfizer. And still no 5G, I want to speak to a manager.....


I’m disappointed. My third leg grew in fine after my second shot but still no sign of the fourth after the booster.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi

HCW's looks like could be part of another trail.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Covid-19: Millions locked down as China wrestles worst virus outbreak in two years | News24


China placed all 17 million residents in one of its biggest cities under lockdown on Sunday, as virus cases doubled nationwide to nearly 3 400 and anxiety mounted over the resilience of its 'zero-Covid' approach.




www.news24.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

I think I due for my booster in the next week or so. I must check.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

View attachment 251991


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

Pfizer CEO says a fourth booster shot is 'necessary' to protect against Covid-19​








Pfizer CEO says a fourth booster shot is 'necessary' to protect against Covid-19 | Businessinsider


"It is necessary, a fourth booster right now," Albert Bourla said on CBS's "Face the Nation."




www.businessinsider.co.za




14 March 2022

"Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla said it will be necessary to receive an additional booster shot in the future. 

During an interview on CBS's "Face the Nation on Sunday, host Margaret Brennan asked if a fourth booster shot is needed. 

"It is necessary, a fourth booster right now," Bourla responded. "The protection that you are getting from the third, it is good enough, actually quite good for hospitalizations and deaths."

"It's not that good against infections, but doesn't last very long," he added. "But we are just submitting those data to the FDA and then we will see what the experts also will say outside Pfizer."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Labour Court dismisses challenge to Covid vaccination policy | Citypress


Case provides clarity on when a company vaccination policy will be lawful.




www.news24.com

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

Updated Covid rules for businesses and workers in South Africa – including mandatory vaccinations


The government has published a new code of practice which is set to replace the existing Covid workplace rules in South Africa when the state of disaster is expected to lift on 15 April 2022.




businesstech.co.za

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

Face masks will not go away with the end of the state of disaster, under new draft rules


South Africa plans to keep face masks on all public transport, and for any indoor public space, as long as the coronavirus is a notifiable disease.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Your boss needs to know if you're vaccinated, according to the latest Covid-19 rules


South African employers must find out if their workers are vaccinated against Covid-19 or not, according to the latest rules for the workplace.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

SA prepares to allow self-isolation – as long as you have an en-suite bathroom and internet


Foreign visitors may be put into state quarantine facilities – unless they submit an application to self-isolate three days before getting to South Africa.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Pfizer reportedly will seek FDA approval for a second vaccine booster for people 65 and older


Pfizer CEO Albert Bourla previously said that a fourth coronavirus vaccine is "necessary" to protect against COVID-19.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked

UK airlines aim to drop in-flight face mask mandates – but not for South Africans


British Airways and Virgin Atlantic are making face masks optional on some flights, but travellers from South Africa will still have to cover up.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

This is the type of sh@t circulating on social media

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> This is the type of sh@t circulating on social media
> 
> View attachment 252224


I like what they're attempting to do, however they've lost the plot ....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I like what they're attempting to do, however they've lost the plot ....


agreed. Trying to discredit these lies gives them more credit… we unfortunately live in a time government institutions have lost all credibility

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Second booster done. Jedi powers should kick in soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH

Zapiro absolutely nailed it today.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

DavyH said:


> Zapiro absolutely nailed it today.
> View attachment 252413


...our state has been a disaster for a loooong time ...

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Adephi said:


> Second booster done. Jedi powers should kick in soon.


That second booster hit me like a ton of bricks. Been out of action the whole day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> That second booster hit me like a ton of bricks. Been out of action the whole day.


I still need to go for my first booster

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> I still need to go for my first booster


Go for it. Its different for everybody.

My first booster I didn't even know I went for it.

But today I'm 100s. Still better than getting Covid.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Second booster? I didn't know there was a second one. I've had one booster.


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> Second booster? I didn't know there was a second one. I've had one booster.


You'll receive an sms with a reminder in due time

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> Second booster? I didn't know there was a second one. I've had one booster.


It's in the process of being rolled out. And you will be able to choose if you want the Johnson or Pfizer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

So now I’ve had 2 jabs but no booster so am allowed to go to stadiums as a vaccinated person or not because I haven’t the booster?

And what is the age for kids to get jabbed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> So now I’ve had 2 jabs but no booster so am allowed to go to stadiums as a vaccinated person or not because I haven’t the booster?
> 
> And what is the age for kids to get jabbed?


 2 Pfizers are considered as fully vaxed at this stage.

And kids 12 years and up can get jabbed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> 2 Pfizers are considered as fully vaxed at this stage.
> 
> And kids 12 years and up can get jabbed.


He’s 11 so can’t get jabbed but then he can go to cricket/rugby etc with me then now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> He’s 11 so can’t get jabbed but then he can go to cricket/rugby etc with me then now?


Yes he can. Don't think they will be too strict on the kids though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 252639


Exactly 2 years since the start of this thread.

It had its ups and downs, but everyday you can count on the guru @Grand Guru to have the daily updates.

Even though I get the updates myself from NICD, it's a pleasure to have it all in one place. 

Thanks for keeping us all up to speed. It does not go unnoticed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper

Adephi said:


> Exactly 2 years since the start of this thread.
> 
> It had its ups and downs, but everyday you can count on the guru @Grand Guru to have the daily updates.
> 
> Even though I get the updates myself from NICD, it's a pleasure to have it all in one place.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us all up to speed. It does not go unnoticed.


Agreed.
Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Speaking of 2 years. Here’s a quick recap!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

I see we still have to wear masks when we go shopping.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked

These are the Deltacron symptoms to watch out for


This new variant known as Deltacron is a mixture of the Omicron and Delta variants and has appeared in South Africa.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

*Two years ago ...*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

The Western Cape’s last mass Covid-19 vaccination site has been closed


The Western Cape’s last mass Covid-19 vaccination site, the Athlone Stadium Vaccination Centre of Hope, administered its last doses of Covid-19 vaccine on Saturday before closing.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

R13m worth of Pfizer Covid-19 vaccines set to expire by Thursday


The National Department of Health said 80 000 doses of the Pfizer vaccine were set to expire by the end of March.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Hooked said:


> R13m worth of Pfizer Covid-19 vaccines set to expire by Thursday
> 
> 
> The National Department of Health said 80 000 doses of the Pfizer vaccine were set to expire by the end of March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.iol.co.za


Amounts to R162.50 per shot ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

And Booster 1 is done at JHB General, took 5 mins of my time .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

ARYANTO said:


> And Booster 1 is done at JHB General, took 5 mins of my time .



I'm getting my booster this afternoon. I have an "appointment" at 16:40 so I hope that I won't have to wait too long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Stranger

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I'm getting my booster this afternoon. I have an "appointment" at 16:40 so I hope that I won't have to wait too long.


So did you get it, did it hurt, are you sick, are you infertile, do you still know who you are, do you still know who I am, does this microchip override the other microchip, any allergic reactions, did you need to take panado, did you puke, puking sucks.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 252994


Something brewing?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> Something brewing?


Next round projected for May

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

__





President Ramaphosa to address the nation | The Presidency







www.thepresidency.gov.za





This madala need to figure out how whatsapp works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

LOCKDOWN ENDS | These are the 3 remaining Covid-19 lockdown rules from Tuesday | Businessinsider


Masks and gathering limits remain, as do the requirement for vaccination or a PCR test to enter SA.




www.businessinsider.co.za






*South Africa's complex and detailed lockdown rules fall away at midnight, President Cyril Ramaphosa announced on Monday.*
*Long-term regulations for the management of Covid-19 are due to be finalised after mid-April.*
*In the meanwhile – for a maximum of 30 days – only three rules will remain, in a transitional arrangement.*
*They are masks, gathering restrictions, and entry rules for travel from abroad.*
*Two other remaining measures will keep the R350 disaster grant flowing, and will keep expired driving licences valid.*

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> LOCKDOWN ENDS | These are the 3 remaining Covid-19 lockdown rules from Tuesday | Businessinsider
> 
> 
> Masks and gathering limits remain, as do the requirement for vaccination or a PCR test to enter SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.co.za
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *South Africa's complex and detailed lockdown rules fall away at midnight, President Cyril Ramaphosa announced on Monday.*
> *Long-term regulations for the management of Covid-19 are due to be finalised after mid-April.*
> *In the meanwhile – for a maximum of 30 days – only three rules will remain, in a transitional arrangement.*
> *They are masks, gathering restrictions, and entry rules for travel from abroad.*
> *Two other remaining measures will keep the R350 disaster grant flowing, and will keep expired driving licences valid.*


So it’s lockdown regulations without the lockdown?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> So it’s lockdown regulations without the lockdown?


Will see what the 30 days deliver. 

I just want to chuck the mask. Had more than enough of that.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> Will see what the 30 days deliver.
> 
> I just want to chuck the mask. Had more than enough of that.


Don't toss that mask just yet ... Squirel has other plans under way ... Before the 30 days are up, the new "Health Regulations Bill" would have been passed, and ... masks are still in there , actually ... most of the friggen previous pseudo regulations are in there 









Draft-Health-Regulations Published For Public Comments-46045-15-March-2022 - SA Corona Virus Online Portal


Click on the link below to download the pdf document




sacoronavirus.co.za

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Don't toss that mask just yet ... Squirel has other plans under way ... Before the 30 days are up, the new "Health Regulations Bill" would have been passed, and ... masks are still in there , actually ... most of the friggen previous pseudo regulations are in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draft-Health-Regulations Published For Public Comments-46045-15-March-2022 - SA Corona Virus Online Portal
> 
> 
> Click on the link below to download the pdf document
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sacoronavirus.co.za


They’re a sneaky bunch led by ol squirrel aren’t they

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Will see what the 30 days deliver.
> 
> I just want to chuck the mask. Had more than enough of that.


And then some. Unbelievably over the mask.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

Yes, you can get your flu and Covid-19 jabs at the same time – just not on the same arm | Businessinsider


You don't really need to wait for 14 days between getting your Covid-19 and flu jabs.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Don't toss that mask just yet ... Squirel has other plans under way ... Before the 30 days are up, the new "Health Regulations Bill" would have been passed, and ... masks are still in there , actually ... most of the friggen previous pseudo regulations are in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draft-Health-Regulations Published For Public Comments-46045-15-March-2022 - SA Corona Virus Online Portal
> 
> 
> Click on the link below to download the pdf document
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sacoronavirus.co.za



I suppose they have to hand it over to the department of health so they can free up the A-team to concentrate on the war in Ukraine. There could very well be some very lucrative looting opportunities .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

... is this the beginning of the anticipated May wave?









SA’s Covid-19 test positivity rate hits highest level since February


The positivity rate of Covid-19 tests in SA rose to their highest level since February on Wednesday, indicating that the number of undetected infections may be rising




www.timeslive.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> ... is this the beginning of the anticipated May wave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SA’s Covid-19 test positivity rate hits highest level since February
> 
> 
> The positivity rate of Covid-19 tests in SA rose to their highest level since February on Wednesday, indicating that the number of undetected infections may be rising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timeslive.co.za


methinks it could be. 

i am just waiting with trepidation for the new and improved covid regulations under the health act to be finalised. scary stuff.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> methinks it could be.
> 
> i am just waiting with trepidation for the new and improved covid regulations under the health act to be finalised. scary stuff.


I agree! ... Nature follows the chaos principle, however there is still order in chaos ... our government on the other hand, bring a whole new meaning to the phrase fuzzy logic

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I agree! ... Nature follows the chaos principle, however there is still order in chaos ... our government on the other hand, bring a whole new meaning to the phrase fuzzy logic


Even the phrase fuzzy logic implies there is some semblance of logic…

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## Adephi

XE and why we may want Omicron to mutate


XE— a new sister lineage of Omicron— has peppered the headlines this week. And while it’s important for scientists to track every change of the virus, I don’t think the public needs to be anxiety-ridden every time this virus changes. This is what viruses do to survive, and we should anticipate...




yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## vicTor

343 pages 

*yawn*


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> 343 pages
> 
> *yawn*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

At a place near me ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Stranger

Easter weekend here we come

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 254115


Creeping creeping up up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Govt will now have 7 working days to make new Covid-19 rules before SA’s mask mandate lapses | Businessinsider


New health regulations now have a comment window that ends 24 April – just days before the remaining Covid-19 disaster rules automatically lapse.




www.businessinsider.co.za






There will now be a window of just seven working days between the end of a comment period for new regulations, and the automatic end of holdover disaster rules.
Health minister Joe Phaahla on Thursday extended the comment period on draft regulations around notifiable diseases to 24 April.
On 4 May, the remaining rules under the now-ended national state of disaster – including on masks – will automatically lapse.
The draft rules will keep masks mandated in any public building and on public transport.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 254203


That positivity rate is creaping up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

This coming wave will be most likely not be felt despite the very likely high numbers. We have reached the end of the pandemic (I hope)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> This coming wave will be most likely not be felt despite the very likely high numbers. We have reached the end of the pandemic (I hope)


I hope that Cyril ramastaypozzi agrees with you!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 254469


To quote @Adephi, that positivity rate is definitely creeping up!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> To quote @Adephi, that positivity rate is definitely creeping up!



We are at the start of the 5th wave. Hope it's not as bad.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> We are at the start of the 5th wave. Hope it's not as bad.


I really hope so. This pandemic must voetsak now.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> I really hope so. This pandemic must voetsak now.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 254476


Excellently put young squire

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Gauteng

Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

That's one helluva jump in 24 hours

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> That's one helluva jump in 24 hours


That’s a crazy jump!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

not to be callous at all but the death rate is remaining low which is good.

hopefully hospitalisations stay low to non existent so @Grand Guru 's prediction of the pandemic being over can come to light and we can carry on with our sordid lives!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> not to be callous at all but the death rate is remaining low which is good.
> 
> hopefully hospitalisations stay low to non existent so @Grand Guru 's prediction of the pandemic being over can come to light and we can carry on with our sordid lives!


It does take about 2 to 3 weeks for the hospitalisation and death rate to pick up. Keeping fingers crossed

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> not to be callous at all but the death rate is remaining low which is good.
> 
> hopefully hospitalisations stay low to non existent so @Grand Guru 's prediction of the pandemic being over can come to light and we can carry on with our sordid lives!


Sordid? ... tell us more .... and pics please

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 254613


Eish

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Thanks 4 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

The effect of dropping the regulations too soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> The effect of dropping the regulations too soon.
> 
> View attachment 254804
> 
> 
> View attachment 254805



Perhaps they should have waited until after Easter?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

South Africa has lost interest in Covid-19 – just in time for a fresh wave of infections | Businessinsider


Data points to both widespread apathy about the coronavirus, and a fresh (albeit less deadly) wave of infections.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Shanghai installs metal barriers, fences around people's homes in latest brutal measure to battle Covid | Businessinsider


"They might as well just burn us all inside our homes," a user commented online, referring to how the structures are fire hazards.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru

We officially entered the 5th wave

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> We officially entered the 5th wave
> 
> View attachment 254889


Climbing chop chop now

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Silver

Oh no, winter will bring COVID and load shedding

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 5 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Raindance

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 255045


Seems to be no different than the normal annual flu. Comments?

Regardds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Raindance said:


> Seems to be no different than the normal annual flu. Comments?
> 
> Regardds


This last wave in Europe was barely felt despite huge number of cases… It’ll all depend on the rate of hospital admissions, ICU etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> This last wave in Europe was barely felt despite huge number of cases… It’ll all depend on the rate of hospital admissions, ICU etc.


Let’s hope so

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

So the 30 days from the lifting of the state of disaster is almost over. 

Has anyone heard anything about anything or do all the rules lapse on the 4th and we can launch the mask and the other 2 rules no one remembers?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

Again we are the center of attention, for all the wrong reasons.










State of Affairs: May 2


Once again, many eyes are on South Africa. After a massive BA.1 wave and no BA.2 wave, BA.4 and BA.5 are taking hold while they move into the winter season. In the past two weeks, cases have increased 173% and test positivity rate is high (20%). Hospital admissions have also started increasing...




yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com





Once again, many eyes are on South Africa. After a massive BA.1 wave and no BA.2 wave, BA.4 and BA.5 are taking hold while they move into the winter season. In the past two weeks, cases have increased 173% and test positivity rate is high (20%).


Hospital admissions have also started increasing. Gauteng—the epicenter (once again)—has seen a 63% increase in hospitalizations in the past week, but thankfully started off at a very low baseline. While it’s still early to draw conclusions about the severity of the resurgence, positive signals are coming from hospitalization data: 23% of admissions are for severe disease with BA.4/5 infection (vs. 34% with BA.1 and 64% with Delta). Case fatality rates also remain low compared to previous waves.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing all this info guys

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> So the 30 days from the lifting of the state of disaster is almost over.
> 
> Has anyone heard anything about anything or do all the rules lapse on the 4th and we can launch the mask and the other 2 rules no one remembers?


The glitch in the matrix is that the new Health Regulations were supposed to come into effect at the same time, which basically promoted our Health Minister to demi god status, and pretty much nullified any of Squirels pseudo regulation relaxations at the same time, _(in some cases moving us back to Level 1 regulations _) ... This implementation was deferred by two weeks, so I think your question should be on the status of said health regulations?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> so I think your question should be on the status of said health regulations


does anyone know the status of the said health regulations?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> This implementation was deferred by two weeks


I hope this doesn't turn into the never ending story like the lockdown extension did! Extending every 2 weeks for another 2 weeks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> does anyone know the status of the said health regulations?











Draft-Health-Regulations Published For Public Comments-46045-15-March-2022 - SA Corona Virus Online Portal


Click on the link below to download the pdf document




sacoronavirus.co.za





It seems that the extension ends on the 29th of May, and unless there is credible argument, the bill will in all likelihood get rubber stamped on Monday 30th May

I would suggest everyone read it, and ... either object, or .... suck it up and get used to "new and improved" draconian control measures,

Your emailed objection to Minister Phaala and the rest of the stooges should be sent to;
tsakani.furumele@health.gov.za
Cc: president@presidency.gov, mmolepo@parliament.gov.za, btyawa@parliament.gov.za, info@parliament.gov.za, pmasiza@parliament.gov.za
... with the subject of; Objections to the Health Amendments No. 46045 Published on 15 March 2022 with Government Notice No. 1877–1880.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> draconian


I think this sums it up completely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> I think this sums it up completely!


It's being discussed by "Big Daddy" at the mo'

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Covid-19 rules – and SA’s mask mandate – won’t be allowed to lapse tonight, DoH says | Business Insider


Interim rules expire at midnight, but new regulations are due to be published in time.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked

Legal setback in fight against Covid vaccinations for children impacts national rollout plan, says Sahpra


Sahpra says the postponement has the potential to impact the national Covid-19 vaccination programme.




www.iol.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

SA has brand new entry rules for Covid-19, with antigen tests, recovery certificates, and symptomatic-only self-isolation | Business Insider


If you show symptoms while crossing the border, you will be required to self-isolate.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO

SA’s new Covid-19 rules: Masks stay on until the minister of health says otherwise​Masks are still required in publicly-accessible buildings and on public transport, after a late-night update to Covid-19 rules on Wednesday.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

ARYANTO said:


> SA’s new Covid-19 rules: Masks stay on until the minister of health says otherwise​Masks are still required in publicly-accessible buildings and on public transport, after a late-night update to Covid-19 rules on Wednesday.


did we honestly think anything else would happen?

never ever never were they going to relinquish power and let things go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 255306


Holy Eish

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

WHO estimates nearly 15m people died from Covid-19 in the first two years of the pandemic | Business Insider


The new estimate is around 2.7 times higher than the 5.4 million deaths reported by governments to the WHO during the same time period.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 5 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 5 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Adephi , @Grand Guru and @DarthBranMuffin 

Appreciate all the stats 

Upward slope of new cases not as steep as the last wave. Hope that means something positive.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Silver said:


> Thanks @Adephi , @Grand Guru and @DarthBranMuffin
> 
> Appreciate all the stats
> 
> Upward slope of new cases not as steep as the last wave. Hope that means something positive.



I am no medical expert, but looking at the stats a slower rise can also mean an extended wave and slower recovery as well. Let's hope it does not reach the high figures and drops down quicker than previous waves, then it will most certainly be something positive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 255702


do you know if the hospitalisations are on the rise as well?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I am no medical expert, but looking at the stats a slower rise can also mean an extended wave and slower recovery as well. Let's hope it does not reach the high figures and drops down quicker than previous waves, then it will most certainly be something positive.


Thanks @DarthBranMuffin , i hear you
Holding thumbs it’s not a bad wave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Paul33 said:


> do you know if the hospitalisations are on the rise as well?


Not so much so far… it looks like it’s going to be better than the previous times.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 4 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Hooked

Research: Covid-19 And Vaping


American researchers find no increased Covid risk resulting from the use of electronic cigarettes




www.planetofthevapes.co.uk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Guess what I'm doing this weekend.









Imported case of lassa fever identified - NICD


A case of Lassa fever was diagnosed in a man from KwaZulu-Natal on 12 May 2022.




www.nicd.ac.za

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Adephi

Hospital admissions are up. At least the deaths are staying low.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Adephi

Seems like the numbers are going down again. Can only hope this is the beginning of the end.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked

You can be retrenched with zero severance for refusing vaccination, CCMA rules | Businessinsider


Unreasonable refusal to be vaccinated in order to keep your job can make it unfair to expect severance pay, the Commission for Conciliation, Mediation and Arbitration ruled in one case.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Stranger

There are just still too many cases for this thing to be over. I wonder how many excess deaths since Jan, I will bet many are unreported Covid 19

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

SA’s vaccine troubles include a shortage of megaphones – but soccer is helping | Businessinsider


Bad roads and bad weather are contributing to slow a Covid-19 vaccine rollout, some regions report.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> *Covid-19 daily dashboard coming to end - but positive infection estimates still published weekly*
> Health Minister Robin Swann said that the Test, Trace and Protect Strategy involving a more proportionate and targeted approach to test and trace took effect on April 22.
> 
> He said this decision prompted a review of the data and analyses.
> 
> The review found that changes to testing policy and behaviour mean daily totals of reported COVID-19 cases no longer provide a comprehensive indication of prevalence in the community.
> 
> In a statement the Department of Health said that following a review of the published data, it has been decided that the daily dashboard of COVID-19 statistics will cease to be published after this Friday, 20 May.


That will be for Ireland. We still got a bit to go.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Paul33

Not covid related, just funny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

https://www.samrc.ac.za/reports/report-weekly-deaths-south-africa

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Don't believe the stats in general any more. Had it now for the second time, but probably the third, first time I have been fairly but low presenting symptomatic, my nose was on fire and would not stop running in the first few days, infected my GF, her sister, their neighbour and two of my own family members, all had a steady 3-5 days incubation period after contact with me. Doctor said it didn't seem like covid, so I didn't get tested, the one family member did, they were positive, the other one was negative, potentially only 1 out of 6 infections were "recorded".

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Feliks Karp said:


> Don't believe the stats in general any more. Had it now for the second time, but probably the third, first time I have been fairly but low presenting symptomatic, my nose was on fire and would not stop running in the first few days, infected my GF, her sister, their neighbour and two of my own family members, all had a steady 3-5 days incubation period after contact with me. Doctor said it didn't seem like covid, so I didn't get tested, the one family member did, they were positive, the other one was negative, potentially only 1 out of 6 infections were "recorded".


Unfortunately many GPs are misleading people. I just had a patient this morning whose GP told him that "we don't test for covid anymore!!!". Speedy recovery sir!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Grand Guru said:


> Unfortunately many GPs are misleading people. I just had a patient this morning whose GP told him that "we don't test for covid anymore!!!". Speedy recovery sir!


Thank you, I kicked it in a few days with no issues, touch wood this virus was just not meant for me, both times have been pretty uneventful but my one family member is still coughing a month later, and the neighbour has developed heart rhythm issues.
*edit a nurse I know has developed really bad memory issues. And my friend who caught it on holiday has the persistent brain fog

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Feliks Karp said:


> Thank you, I kicked it in a few days with no issues, touch wood this virus was just not meant for me, both times have been pretty uneventful but my one family member is still coughing a month later, and the neighbour has developed heart rhythm issues.
> *edit a nurse I know has developed really bad memory issues. And my friend who caught it on holiday has the persistent brain fog


and I had the absolute displeasure of talking to someone yesterday who still believes covid isn't real...

Reactions: Can relate 5


----------



## Stranger

Just as there is no cure as such for Covid, neither is there for stupid

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 4 | Informative 4


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 256321


hopefully all those graphs continue trending downwards!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 256408


What happened? ... the numbers doubled overnight

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> What happened? ... the numbers doubled overnight


We're coming out of the weekend (there are very limited testing facilities during the weekend)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Monkeypox 101, unanswered questions, and the bigger picture


This month we’ve witnessed the global Avian flu outbreak, chocolates laced with salmonella, severe hepatitis of unknown cause among children, Ebola outbreak in Central Africa, the first Polio case in Mozambique in 30 years, and . . . a global outbreak of monkeypox. I partnered with Dr.




yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

It seems we are over this epidemic  The numbers are on a downwards trend and the hospital admissions didn’t really pick up significantly.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Monkeypox patient zero.​

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> It seems we are over this epidemic  The numbers are on a downwards trend and the hospital admissions didn’t really pick up significantly.


Let’s hope Cyril ramapolony and his band of merry comrades agree and we can get on with things soon!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Govt plans to celebrate hitting a 50% vaccine rate – 16 months after setting a 67% target | Businessinsider


Half of the adult population have had at least one shot of a Covid-19 vaccine soon. The herd immunity target was a lot higher.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> Let’s hope Cyril ramapolony and his band of merry comrades agree and we can get on with things soon!


Apparently not so much

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> Apparently not so much
> 
> View attachment 256647


After all ... why disband a mechanism for controlling the population and siphoning $

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> Let’s hope Cyril ramapolony and his band of merry comrades agree and we can get on with things soon!


Apparently not so much 



Intuthu Kagesi said:


> After all ... why disband a mechanism for controlling the population and siphoning $


Of course. Why get of their own personal cash cow while people are really battling!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 256718


yet Cyril says the pandemic is far from over and the NCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC council is still relevant and working hard? 

Working hard doing what exactly?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> View attachment 256852


pandemic over and onto endemic phase?


----------



## DavyH

Paul33 said:


> yet Cyril says the pandemic is far from over and the NCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC council is still relevant and working hard?
> 
> Working hard doing what exactly?


Lining somebody's pockets, just like every other government structure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru

It’s getting close To home!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## DavyH

Grand Guru said:


> It’s getting close To home!



Sometimes being older has its advantages. The smallpox vaccination affords a good level of protection against monkeypox.

Anti vaxxers, take note.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> It’s getting close To home!



I actually just can't deal with all this sh!t anymore!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The symptoms I had with Covid were not that bad... but the after-effects have been lingering... I could happily walk 6-8 km a day and my heart rate would never really go above 125bpm. Now I toil doing 4km's... breathing isn't like it was and my energy levels are nowhere close to what they were. My heart rate jumps to 120-130bpm really fast.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> The symptoms I had with Covid were not that bad... but the after-effects have been lingering... I could happily walk 6-8 km a day and my heart rate would never really go above 125bpm. Now I toil doing 4km's... breathing isn't like it was and my energy levels are nowhere close to what they were. My heart rate jumps to 120-130bpm really fast.
> View attachment 256995


A chest X-rays and a consultation is indicated uncle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> The symptoms I had with Covid were not that bad... but the after-effects have been lingering... I could happily walk 6-8 km a day and my heart rate would never really go above 125bpm. Now I toil doing 4km's... breathing isn't like it was and my energy levels are nowhere close to what they were. My heart rate jumps to 120-130bpm really fast.
> View attachment 256995


A friend of mine said that she would become breathless quickly, just doing normal stuff (not walking etc) for a year after having had Covid. 

However, 2 years later she's fine - in fact she's doing 20km hikes with a 12kg backpack, training for a Fish River hike in two weeks time. So hang in there @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

BREAKING NEWS LIVE | People aged 50 and above now eligible for an extra Covid-19 vaccine booster | News24


News24 brings you all the latest news alerts from across South Africa.




www.news24.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

One year of data.... let's hope for the best and that we don't get a second spike through winter, it is still early in the season. Everyone must just keep doing what they are doing on don't think this thing is gone yet. The moment we relax now it is going to hit hard as it will be the wrong time of the year to relax any restrictions on a super-flu.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?





DarthBranMuffin said:


> One year of data.... let's hope for the best and that we don't get a second spike through winter, it is still early in the season. Everyone must just keep doing what they are doing on don't think this thing is gone yet. The moment we relax now it is going to hit hard as it will be the wrong time of the year to relax any restrictions on a super-flu.
> 
> View attachment 257069



It won't ever be done, barring some bizarre random misstep in its evolution. We're down on deaths but the studies showing brain damage etc are terrifying. 
"
The researchers say the study provides yet more evidence of the capacity of the virus to evolve and dodge immunity.


”All of these antibodies that we found did not provide a lot of protection against being infected by the BA.4 and BA.5 subvariants of Omicron,” said Alex Welte, a professor of epidemiology at Stellenbosch University and the lead analyst of the study.


Whatever is slightly different about those variants was enough to sidestep some of the body’s defenses, he added. “At this point we are not able to contain the spread; that’s the sobering takeaway.”


BA.4 and BA.5 are thought to spread more quickly than BA.2, which itself was more contagious than the original Omicron variant. Jeffrey Shaman, an infectious disease modeler and epidemiologist at Columbia University in New York, said it was possible that the number of those who had been infected with the virus in South Africa could be even higher than 87 percent, accounting for varying immune responses among different individuals.


But he and other scientists who were not involved in the study said that its findings aligned with a growing body of evidence that the coronavirus has become more adept at reinfecting people, and that outbreaks around the world are likely to continue to reoccur for the foreseeable future.

”We have to admit the possibility that the number of waves that we’ve seen over the past few years, it may continue at that cadence,” Dr. Shaman said."









South Africa was hit by a wave of coronavirus infections, despite most people having antibodies.


Researchers say the study provides yet more evidence of the virus’s capacity to evolve and dodge immunity.




www.nytimes.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Now that the (worst of) the pandemic is behind us, it’s about time we have a serious discussion on where the f@ck did this virus come from. Good read!

*THE FACTS OF THE CASE*

Here are ten things that we do know. 

First, the SARS-CoV-2 genome is distinguished by a particular 12-nucleotide sequence (the genetic code) that serves to increase its infectivity. The specific amino acid sequence directed by this insertion has been much discussed and is known as a furin cleavage site (FCS).

Second, the FCS has been a target of cutting-edge research since 2006, following the original SARS outbreak of 2003-04. Scientists have long understood that the FCS holds the key to these viruses’ infectivity and pathophysiology. 

Third, SARS-CoV-2 is the only virus in the family of SARS-like viruses (sarbecoviruses) known to have an FCS. Interestingly, the specific form of the FCS that is present in SARS-CoV-2 (eight amino acids encoded by 24 nucleotides) is shared with a human sodium channel that has been studied in US labs. 

Fourth, the FCS was already so well known as a driver of transmissibility and virulence that a group of US scientists submitted a proposal to the US government in 2018 to study the effect of inserting an FCS into SARS-like viruses found in bats. Although the dangers of this kind of work have been highlighted for some time, these bat viruses were somehow considered to be in a lower-risk category. This exempted them from NIH gain-of-function guidelines, thereby enabling NIH-funded experiments to be carried out at the inadequate BSL-2 safety level.

Fifth, the NIH was a strong supporter of such gain-of-function research, much of which was performed using US-developed biotechnology and executed within an NIH-funded three-way partnership between the EHA, the WIV, and UNC.

Sixth, in 2018, a leading US scientist pursuing this research argued that laboratory manipulation was vital for drug and vaccine discovery, but that increased regulation could stymie progress. Many within the virology community continue to resist sensible calls for enhanced regulation of the most high-risk virus manipulation, including the establishment of a national regulatory body independent of the NIH.

Seventh, the virus was very likely circulating a lot earlier than the standard narrative that dates awareness of the outbreak to late December 2019. We still do not know when parts of the US government became aware of the outbreak, but some scientists were aware of the outbreak as of mid-December. 

Eighth, the NIH knew as early as February 1, 2020, that the virus could have emerged as a consequence of NIH-funded laboratory research, but it did not disclose that fundamental fact to the public or to the US Congress. 

Ninth, extensive sampling by Chinese authorities of animals in Wuhan wet markets and in the wild has found not a single wild animal harboring the SARS-CoV-2 virus. Despite this, there is no indication that the NIH has requested the laboratory records of US agencies, academic centers, and biotech companies involved in researching and manipulating SARS-like coronaviruses.

Tenth, the IC has not explained why at least some of the US intelligence agencies do in fact believe that a laboratory release was either the most likely or at least a possible origin of the virus.

Source: https://www.jeffsachs.org/newspaper-articles/cpgynw2j9x4lamdd2resnf3eekppyd

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 8


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> Now that the (worst of) the pandemic is behind us, it’s about time we have a serious discussion on where the f@ck did this virus come from. Good read!
> 
> *THE FACTS OF THE CASE*
> 
> Here are ten things that we do know.
> 
> First, the SARS-CoV-2 genome is distinguished by a particular 12-nucleotide sequence (the genetic code) that serves to increase its infectivity. The specific amino acid sequence directed by this insertion has been much discussed and is known as a furin cleavage site (FCS).
> 
> Second, the FCS has been a target of cutting-edge research since 2006, following the original SARS outbreak of 2003-04. Scientists have long understood that the FCS holds the key to these viruses’ infectivity and pathophysiology.
> 
> Third, SARS-CoV-2 is the only virus in the family of SARS-like viruses (sarbecoviruses) known to have an FCS. Interestingly, the specific form of the FCS that is present in SARS-CoV-2 (eight amino acids encoded by 24 nucleotides) is shared with a human sodium channel that has been studied in US labs.
> 
> Fourth, the FCS was already so well known as a driver of transmissibility and virulence that a group of US scientists submitted a proposal to the US government in 2018 to study the effect of inserting an FCS into SARS-like viruses found in bats. Although the dangers of this kind of work have been highlighted for some time, these bat viruses were somehow considered to be in a lower-risk category. This exempted them from NIH gain-of-function guidelines, thereby enabling NIH-funded experiments to be carried out at the inadequate BSL-2 safety level.
> 
> Fifth, the NIH was a strong supporter of such gain-of-function research, much of which was performed using US-developed biotechnology and executed within an NIH-funded three-way partnership between the EHA, the WIV, and UNC.
> 
> Sixth, in 2018, a leading US scientist pursuing this research argued that laboratory manipulation was vital for drug and vaccine discovery, but that increased regulation could stymie progress. Many within the virology community continue to resist sensible calls for enhanced regulation of the most high-risk virus manipulation, including the establishment of a national regulatory body independent of the NIH.
> 
> Seventh, the virus was very likely circulating a lot earlier than the standard narrative that dates awareness of the outbreak to late December 2019. We still do not know when parts of the US government became aware of the outbreak, but some scientists were aware of the outbreak as of mid-December.
> 
> Eighth, the NIH knew as early as February 1, 2020, that the virus could have emerged as a consequence of NIH-funded laboratory research, but it did not disclose that fundamental fact to the public or to the US Congress.
> 
> Ninth, extensive sampling by Chinese authorities of animals in Wuhan wet markets and in the wild has found not a single wild animal harboring the SARS-CoV-2 virus. Despite this, there is no indication that the NIH has requested the laboratory records of US agencies, academic centers, and biotech companies involved in researching and manipulating SARS-like coronaviruses.
> 
> Tenth, the IC has not explained why at least some of the US intelligence agencies do in fact believe that a laboratory release was either the most likely or at least a possible origin of the virus.
> 
> Source: https://www.jeffsachs.org/newspaper-articles/cpgynw2j9x4lamdd2resnf3eekppyd



What about Bill Gates and Oprah Winfrey's lizard people who want to take over the world?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> What about Bill Gates and Oprah Winfrey's lizard people who want to take over the world?


can be worse than cyril and his band of morons

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> Now that the (worst of) the pandemic is behind us, it’s about time we have a serious discussion on where the f@ck did this virus come from. Good read!
> 
> *THE FACTS OF THE CASE*
> 
> Here are ten things that we do know.
> 
> First, the SARS-CoV-2 genome is distinguished by a particular 12-nucleotide sequence (the genetic code) that serves to increase its infectivity. The specific amino acid sequence directed by this insertion has been much discussed and is known as a furin cleavage site (FCS).
> 
> Second, the FCS has been a target of cutting-edge research since 2006, following the original SARS outbreak of 2003-04. Scientists have long understood that the FCS holds the key to these viruses’ infectivity and pathophysiology.
> 
> Third, SARS-CoV-2 is the only virus in the family of SARS-like viruses (sarbecoviruses) known to have an FCS. Interestingly, the specific form of the FCS that is present in SARS-CoV-2 (eight amino acids encoded by 24 nucleotides) is shared with a human sodium channel that has been studied in US labs.
> 
> Fourth, the FCS was already so well known as a driver of transmissibility and virulence that a group of US scientists submitted a proposal to the US government in 2018 to study the effect of inserting an FCS into SARS-like viruses found in bats. Although the dangers of this kind of work have been highlighted for some time, these bat viruses were somehow considered to be in a lower-risk category. This exempted them from NIH gain-of-function guidelines, thereby enabling NIH-funded experiments to be carried out at the inadequate BSL-2 safety level.
> 
> Fifth, the NIH was a strong supporter of such gain-of-function research, much of which was performed using US-developed biotechnology and executed within an NIH-funded three-way partnership between the EHA, the WIV, and UNC.
> 
> Sixth, in 2018, a leading US scientist pursuing this research argued that laboratory manipulation was vital for drug and vaccine discovery, but that increased regulation could stymie progress. Many within the virology community continue to resist sensible calls for enhanced regulation of the most high-risk virus manipulation, including the establishment of a national regulatory body independent of the NIH.
> 
> Seventh, the virus was very likely circulating a lot earlier than the standard narrative that dates awareness of the outbreak to late December 2019. We still do not know when parts of the US government became aware of the outbreak, but some scientists were aware of the outbreak as of mid-December.
> 
> Eighth, the NIH knew as early as February 1, 2020, that the virus could have emerged as a consequence of NIH-funded laboratory research, but it did not disclose that fundamental fact to the public or to the US Congress.
> 
> Ninth, extensive sampling by Chinese authorities of animals in Wuhan wet markets and in the wild has found not a single wild animal harboring the SARS-CoV-2 virus. Despite this, there is no indication that the NIH has requested the laboratory records of US agencies, academic centers, and biotech companies involved in researching and manipulating SARS-like coronaviruses.
> 
> Tenth, the IC has not explained why at least some of the US intelligence agencies do in fact believe that a laboratory release was either the most likely or at least a possible origin of the virus.
> 
> Source: https://www.jeffsachs.org/newspaper-articles/cpgynw2j9x4lamdd2resnf3eekppyd



I wonder if we will ever discover the truth, or for that matter, ever discover the full extent of all the nonsence, as clearly the rot is deep ... from start to the opportunistic individuals and governments, to the desperation of organisations and governments attemting to maintain their control(s) at the tail end, where we now find ourselves, and ... masked behind the tinfoil hat brigade ...









COVID UPDATE: What is the truth?







www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I wonder if we will ever discover the truth


i highly doubt it unfortunately.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stranger

Well we know one truth, .... it did not come from the Wuhan wet market.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 257201


Raw meat is the best - especially mince! Half the pack is gone before I've even started cooking the rest!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Heard on the news China is experiencing a new ''infestation''...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

In China, from 3 January 2020 to 5:37pm CEST, 8 June 2022, there have been 3 528 881 confirmed cases of COVID-19 with 17 829 deaths, reported to WHO. As of 5 June 2022, a total of 3 397 315 599 vaccine doses have been administered.​China Situation​3 528 881 Confirmed Cases
17 829 Deaths
Source:World Health Organization

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

ARYANTO said:


> In China, from 3 January 2020 to 5:37pm CEST, 8 June 2022, there have been 3 528 881 confirmed cases of COVID-19 with 17 829 deaths, reported to WHO. As of 5 June 2022, a total of 3 397 315 599 vaccine doses have been administered.​China Situation​3 528 881 Confirmed Cases
> 17 829 Deaths
> Source:World Health Organization


I just saw that China has no idea where the infections are coming from and that they think its blowing in from North Korea and that people must close their windows when the wind blows from that direction.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Govt is struggling to debunk claims that vaccines – all vaccines – are a govt conspiracy | Businessinsider


Gauteng has seen a measles outbreak, as the government plans to reinforce messaging that has not worked to date, to counter continuing distrust in vaccines overall.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

US expected to end Covid testing requirement for people flying into country as early as Sunday – report | Businessinsider


A senior administration official told CNN the White House will announce the change on Friday, and that the decision is "based on the science and data."




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 257413



If Squirrel wants to save his career he should go on tv now and say we chuck the masks.

I don't care how many dollars he got stashed in his couch. I'm prepared to turn a blind eye if I don't have to smell my 5am breath anymore.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> If Squirrel wants to save his career he should go on tv now and say we chuck the masks.
> 
> I don't care how many dollars he got stashed in his couch. I'm prepared to turn a blind eye if I don't have to smell my 5am breath anymore.


Dude I'm so with you on this. I was watching the cricket in India yesterday and their stadiums are FULL to the brim and not so long ago they were topping over 400k cases/day.

Here we sit hovering around the 1k - 2k mark and like you so eloquently put smelling our morning breathe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

NO, we have to keep the masks.

Fuel price = car pool, taxi's, buses

Keep the masks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Stranger said:


> NO, we have to keep the masks.
> 
> Fuel price = car pool, taxi's, buses
> 
> Keep the masks


I work in Durban central and I can tell you beyond a shadow of a doubt that no one in any bus or taxi is wearing a mask anywhere or anytime. Plus the bars and salons and shops etc clearly have a “no mask, please come in” policy because no one is wearing masks in there as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Here in Yzer people still wear masks when shopping at Spar, but all the small shops seem to have done away with it - not even the owners/workers are wearing masks.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33

Hooked said:


> Here in Yzer people still wear masks when shopping at Spar, but all the small shops seem to have done away with it - not even the owners/workers are wearing masks.


Same here. the big shops and the centres still enforce masks and I even have some customers that do temp testing and take details for tracing but thats the very rare case. 

Generally no one has a mask on anywhere and it's been like that since the first lockdown I'm afriad.

I asked one of my staff the other day what covid has been like in the township and he looked at me like I was insane and said that nothing changed there at all, not even in the beginning of covid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

WHO makes U-turn, urging further investigation on 'lab leak' theory in new Covid report


New study is a U-turn for the agency, which was criticized for ruling out the theory last year and has faced accusations of being too deferential to Beijing.




www.nbcnews.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## volcom27101982

So its been 2 years since I was here and I have a message for those of you who still think its the end the world. Firstly, Im still vaping. YAY!!!!!!!!!! A massive thank you to all the awesome EcigsSA vapers here who supported me and tolerated my annoying noob excitement for vaping. I never lost that passion. You guys made it stronger. Love you.   Back to the doomsayers. My dad killed himself on June 16 2020. THAT IS THE END OF THE WORLD. I hope you understand the difference now. Get on with your lives. Dont be afraid to live. Stop dragging the rest of us down with you. Wake up. Be adults. And in the future stop think about someone other than yourselves. Fear does that. Its ******* selfish. Dont let it win. And remember...were all in this together. Stay healthy. Stay happy. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

volcom27101982 said:


> So its been 2 years since I was here and I have a message for those of you who still think its the end the world. Firstly, Im still vaping. YAY!!!!!!!!!! A massive thank you to all the awesome EcigsSA vapers here who supported me and tolerated my annoying noob excitement for vaping. I never lost that passion. You guys made it stronger. Love you.   Back to the doomsayers. My dad killed himself on June 16 2020. THAT IS THE END OF THE WORLD. I hope you understand the difference now. Get on with your lives. Dont be afraid to live. Stop dragging the rest of us down with you. Wake up. Be adults. And in the future stop think about someone other than yourselves. Fear does that. Its ******* selfish. Dont let it win. And remember...were all in this together. Stay healthy. Stay happy. Good luck!


Fuuuuk bro -thought you left civilisation and went to live in the Amazon or something , I'm also still here and vaping up a storm , welcome back !!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

China testing 3.5 million Beijing residents after Covid outbreak days after easing rules on nightlife | Businessinsider


Nearly 200 Covid cases have been linked to Heaven Supermarket bar in the capital, after social distancing rules were relaxed last week.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 4 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 257938



Hope somebody tells ol Squirrel. His mind seems to be preoccupied with other bull(s).

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 257938


this is excellent news. time to get on with things and start rebuilding all that has crumbled.

i drive around and see shops closed and restaurants with boards in the windows and its so sad to see. i am not being callous (I lost family members to covid) but life does need to carry on and we need to get back to being normal (or whatever the new normal is)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

_

_

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> _
> View attachment 258013
> _


It doesn't stop the fart. But it keeps the breakmarks of the jeans.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DavyH

Paul33 said:


> _
> View attachment 258013
> _


Perhaps it’s because a fart isn’t attached to particulates, unless you seriously misjudge what’s about to exit your body.

Just a thought.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

Huge difference between a dry fart and a wet fart .................... ask me, I know.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 257938


just saw on some news website (i closed it and cant remember my bad) that the NCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC and cabinet are meeting this morning to discuss this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Very quietly they got this through. 









IT’S OFFICIAL: Face masks are gone, border checks and gatherings ban dropped | Business Insider


Health minister Joe Phaahla on Wednesday quietly repealed the regulations making face masks mandatory, before an announcement planned for Thursday.




www.businessinsider.co.za







http://www.gpwonline.co.za/Documents/Government/46590_22-6_Health.pdf

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Very quietly they got this through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT’S OFFICIAL: Face masks are gone, border checks and gatherings ban dropped | Business Insider
> 
> 
> Health minister Joe Phaahla on Wednesday quietly repealed the regulations making face masks mandatory, before an announcement planned for Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.co.za
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gpwonline.co.za/Documents/Government/46590_22-6_Health.pdf



This is good for the economy. Lipstick sales will soar! Now for the big decision - which colour shall I wear when I go to Spar today?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked

While we celebrate the ditching of masks and other restrictions, let us pause for a moment to think of those who lost someone to COVID.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Very quietly they got this through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT’S OFFICIAL: Face masks are gone, border checks and gatherings ban dropped | Business Insider
> 
> 
> Health minister Joe Phaahla on Wednesday quietly repealed the regulations making face masks mandatory, before an announcement planned for Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.co.za
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gpwonline.co.za/Documents/Government/46590_22-6_Health.pdf


So that’s it? Officially no more masks?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Paul33 said:


> So that’s it? Officially no more masks?


I’m in a bit of a state of shock that it finally happened

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> I’m in a bit of a state of shock that it finally happened



We've been working the whole night with our masks on. Not sure what to do. The way they did it is very suspicious.

Will wait for the daywalkers to arrive and see what they do before I ditch mine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> We've been working the whole night with our masks on. Not sure what to do. The way they did it is very suspicious.
> 
> Will wait for the daywalkers to arrive and see what they do before I ditch mine.


Agreed. It’s almost like they want no one to know!

I’ve just been scouring Facebook and other news sites and there’s no other mention of it anywhere. Very odd.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Paul33 said:


> Agreed. It’s almost like they want no one to know!
> 
> I’ve just been scouring Facebook and other news sites and there’s no other mention of it anywhere. Very odd.


Every conservative anti-mask, anti-vax activist and group has been claiming all the credit. It's real. That I can tell you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

It’s on News24 as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

You mean I don't have to pick my outfit to match my mask anymore..... how am I going to know what to wear every day now?

At least no more mask-muffled driveway meets and we'll be able to understand the person behind the till now in the shops without having to ask them to repeat themselves (or without having to repeat ourselves that we DO WANT A BAG for the 500 items in our trolley).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Who amongst us are going to truly unmask and remove the lockdown facial fluff?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Who amongst us are going to truly unmask and remove the lockdown facial fluff?



I'll still wear it when going to the shops or malls if it's busy. But at work, if my boss allows it, i'm going bare bakkies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Not me. In essence this means to me that I now have jurisdiction over where and when I wear my mask, but I am not ditching it just yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Who amongst us are going to truly unmask and remove the lockdown facial fluff?


Nope. It’s the same facial fluff I’ve worn for the last 30 years.

More than likely I’ll wear a mask to the shops though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

It's friggen cold at the mo', so I'll be retaining a buff, that may well be used as a mask if I feel the need  however the lockdown "overgrowth" was removed ceremoniously this morning

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

For the past two years I've been eating garlic with untold glee. No more for me

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Still going to mask up for shopping and hospital appointments - haven't had flu for the past 2 years and don't want it now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Just came back from the local Woolies.... all the staff wearing masks and face shields still up at the tellers... I had mine on too, so did my daughter and her friend that tagged along. Half the people inside the mall did not have masks on and the kids were amazed at seeing so many faces uncovered. The news of not having to wear masks spread faster than covid itself...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Just came back from the local Woolies.... all the staff wearing masks and face shields still up at the tellers... I had mine on too, so did my daughter and her friend that tagged along. Half the people inside the mall did not have masks on and the kids were amazed at seeing so many faces uncovered. The news of not having to wear masks spread faster than covid itself...


Same situation in our local mall exception being the tellers. Some had masks, some didn’t. About half and half with the patrons as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> Same situation in our local mall exception being the tellers. Some had masks, some didn’t. About half and half with the patrons as well.


Same thing here in the East ... 50 : 50 and there I was ... mask on in Woolies

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan

Adephi said:


> View attachment 258126


Another try at "Push the fear & sell the cure" (best business model ever).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Not a single mask to be seen here in Yzerfontein!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Same thing here in the East ... 50 : 50 and there I was ... mask on in Woolies


Snap! Me too. I’m sure in a few or 3 we might feel differently but right now it’s too weird.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DavyH

johan said:


> Another try at "Push the fear & sell the cure" (best business model ever).


I'm not seeing it. This is an advisory regarding a fairly benign and lowly transmissible virus with no public health requirements other than contact tracing.

Treatment is largely topical with antivirals prescribed only for people with compromised immune systems. Previous smallpox vaccinations may be effective in preventing the disease.

Hardly a coordinated worldwide campaign to address a pandemic, spread fear or tout a mythical cure, although I have little doubt that some large animal medication will be pushed as some form of panacea.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DavyH said:


> I'm not seeing it. This is an advisory regarding a fairly benign and lowly transmissible virus with no public health requirements other than contact tracing.
> 
> Treatment is largely topical with antivirals prescribed only for people with compromised immune systems. Previous smallpox vaccinations may be effective in preventing the disease.
> 
> Hardly a coordinated worldwide campaign to address a pandemic, spread fear or tout a mythical cure, although I have little doubt that some large animal medication will be pushed as some form of panacea.



I couldn't agree more, and yet in the same sentence let me add that that I wouldn't put it past the munchkins, (pronounced ANC), to attempt some fear mongering in a vain attempt to maintain their perceived power.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> munchkins, (pronounced ANC)


heehee

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

*Munchkins had huge appetites for sex, drink and drugs it seems  *​


The Munchkins - those lovable, diminutive Oz-dwellers - are remembered just as fondly as Judy Garland and her trio of pals. So fondly, indeed, that "munchkin" has passed into the language as a term of affection for children. But it wasn't all cute and cuddly - far from it ... The 100 or so dwarf and midget actors who played the Munchkins had huge appetites for sex and drink, with "an unholy assembly of pimps, hookers and gamblers" arriving at their hotel, making it somewhat appropriate as government nomenclature, (_refers : Zuma and shower antics, and "Unlucky Fried Kitten" consumption at Munchkin get togethers et al._)

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33

I felt like the weirdo just now. 

I was the only person in spar with a mask on and was on the receiving end of some serious sideways looks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Paul33 said:


> I felt like the weirdo just now.
> 
> I was the only person in spar with a mask on and was on the receiving end of some serious sideways looks!



Weird! 
One day, a long, long time ago, long before masks were compulsory, I had to go to the Police Station and I wore a mask. And I got plenty of sideways looks!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Our PnP [Norwood] had a 50/50 ratio yesterday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Masks are gone, but employees can still refuse to work for fear of SARS-CoV-2 | Businessinsider


A binding code of practice published on Friday forbids any coercion for employees who fear they may be exposed to the coronavirus.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

With masks gone, here’s how Covid-19 vaccination and testing may now change | Businessinsider


Pregnant women and those who take kids in for routine vaccinations are likely to be offered Covid-19 vaccines in future.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

Man's Testicle Pops Out Of His Scrotum After Rare Complication From COVID-19


Man's Testicle Pops Out Of His Scrotum After Rare Complication From COVID-19




www.iflscience.com

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Adephi said:


> Man's Testicle Pops Out Of His Scrotum After Rare Complication From COVID-19
> 
> 
> Man's Testicle Pops Out Of His Scrotum After Rare Complication From COVID-19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.iflscience.com


Not quite too sure how to react to that post ... Is that a complication caused by Covid or his Congestive Heart Failure Exacerbation or related Hospitalisation ... certainly the drugs used to treat the secondary conditon ,,, (Cortisone and Prednisone), have some interesting "side effects" on scar tissue

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Not quite too sure how to react to that post ... Is that a complication caused by Covid or his Congestive Heart Failure Exacerbation or related Hospitalisation ... certainly the drugs used to treat the secondary conditon ,,, (Cortisone and Prednisone), have some interesting "side effects" on scar tissue


Also not too sure about the info.

I think if they mentioned this like a year ago, more would have got the jab.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

It’s a very rare autoimmune condition… May have been triggered by covid 19. The heart failure may have worsened the local condition of the scrotum through the oedema (swelling) which distends the skin further and may cause it to break.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Don't dump your face masks just yet – if you must, think of hospitals and construction sites | Businessinsider


Before dumping your face masks and adding to the pollution problem, consider donating the coverings to health facilities or construction workers, advises the Institute of Waste Management of Southern Africa.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

At work the MD decided that we will continue to wear masks , no exceptions -

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

At the current rate, SA will hit its Covid-19 vaccination target in about September 2028 | Businessinsider


Fewer than six thousand people received a first dose of vaccine on Wednesday, as citizens see the end of restrictions as a signal that vaccination is no longer required.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

You can now get Covid again within 4 weeks due to the new Omicron BA.5 variant, health expert says | Businessinsider


Other experts say the latest Covid-19 variant is especially contagious and the "worst version of the virus that we've seen."




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

New Zeeland has seen a major spike in cases this year... my sister is over there and she let me know this morning that she tested positive... and yet, a year ago she was so proud of their country not enforcing wearing masks in public...

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Grand Guru

The number of new caes is soaring in Europe too... mask are recommended bit not mandatory yet there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Paul33

Grand Guru said:


> The number of new caes is soaring in Europe too... mask are recommended bit not mandatory yet there.


My mom is in England and they talking about bringing back masks there as well!

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Feliks Karp

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/ottawa-covid-19-7th-wave-1.6513353

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 258972


not looking too bad since the dropping of the masks and the restrictions. hopefully stays that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Our boss ,very strict about masks at work , went on a UK holiday , and got Cov19 there ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

China’s zero tolerance against Covid-19 seemed to be optimal​








China’s zero tolerance against Covid-19 seemed to be optimal


The South African government said more than 100 000 people had lost their lives in the country over the last two years to the pandemic, while internationally, six million deaths had been recorded.




www.iol.co.za





''a panel of experts, on a webinar convened by Higher Education Media Services, attempted to answer the underlying and pertinent question: “Is the Covid-19 pandemic over?”
Following the re-emergence of Monkeypox and an outbreak of hepatitis among children in several Western countries, a further question arises: Has Covid-19 opened a Pandora’s box?
Covid-19 has been dubbed a “clever” virus. Scientists have been astounded by its ability to spawn many variants, each with a large number of mutations. While this is a concern in itself, scientists are worried about linkages with other pathogens lurking in the shadows.''

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

2nd booster done and dusted

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

New studies agree that animals sold at Wuhan market are most likely what started Covid-19 pandemic


In June, the World Health Organization recommended that scientists continue to research all possible origins of the Covid-19 pandemic, including a lab leak. Two newly published studies take totally different approaches but arrive at the same conclusion: The Huanan Seafood Market in Wuhan, China...




edition.cnn.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Wuhan under lock-down​The Chinese city of Wuhan, which many regards as the starting point of the Covid-19 outbreak two and half years ago, is now* in quarantine again*.
www.msn.com

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


> Wuhan under lock-down​The Chinese city of Wuhan, which many regards as the starting point of the Covid-19 outbreak two and half years ago, is now* in quarantine again*.
> www.msn.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 260077


Zero tolerance  ... We should adopt it and place all the cANCer in Pollsmoor

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> all the cANCer in Pollsmoor

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

MEDIA STATEMENT

To: Editors & Health Journalists

Issued by: Department of Health 

Date: Sunday, 31 July 2022

Health Department announces the end of COVID-19 daily reporting

Pretoria: The National Department of Health and National Institute for Communicable Diseases (NICD), a division of the National Health Laboratory Service, have been steadfastly reporting COVID-19 surveillance data on a daily basis since 2020 in order to keep the South African public abreast with regards to the pandemic situation.

However, due to the reduced severity and transmissibility of the disease at the current moment, coupled with declining COVID-19 case numbers, the department together with the NICD have reassessed the existing reporting structures, and agreed that it is justifiable to allow majority of members of the reporting structures return to their permanent jobs on a full time basis. 

Thus, this means the department will, with effect from 01 August 2022, publish the COVID-19 surveillance data on a weekly basis, but continue to closely monitor the situation.

The department would also like to thank all individuals, teams and stakeholders whose sacrifices, commitment and contribution made it possible for government to keep the public up-to-date with crucial information required to enable people and organisations make informed health and safety decisions.

Although, this doesn’t mean the pandemic is over and the vaccination services will remain accessible at designated sites, including at some public health facilities.

Thus, until such time that the World Health Organization announce that the pandemic is over, we urge people to vaccinate and continue to do everything possible to keep themselves safe against the current and future variants of concern.

Meanwhile, the NICD supports the decision and concur that the current phase of the pandemic no longer requires daily COVID-19 updates. The public should be mindful that disease trends and weekly surveillance data largely inform health policies. 

Therefore, the NICD remains committed to its surveillance activities and will continue reporting COVID-19 surveillance data as per normal, with the data being published in the existing weekly surveillance reports.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Grand Guru said:


> MEDIA STATEMENT
> 
> To: Editors & Health Journalists
> 
> Issued by: Department of Health
> 
> Date: Sunday, 31 July 2022
> 
> Health Department announces the end of COVID-19 daily reporting
> 
> Pretoria: The National Department of Health and National Institute for Communicable Diseases (NICD), a division of the National Health Laboratory Service, have been steadfastly reporting COVID-19 surveillance data on a daily basis since 2020 in order to keep the South African public abreast with regards to the pandemic situation.
> 
> However, due to the reduced severity and transmissibility of the disease at the current moment, coupled with declining COVID-19 case numbers, the department together with the NICD have reassessed the existing reporting structures, and agreed that it is justifiable to allow majority of members of the reporting structures return to their permanent jobs on a full time basis.
> 
> Thus, this means the department will, with effect from 01 August 2022, publish the COVID-19 surveillance data on a weekly basis, but continue to closely monitor the situation.
> 
> The department would also like to thank all individuals, teams and stakeholders whose sacrifices, commitment and contribution made it possible for government to keep the public up-to-date with crucial information required to enable people and organisations make informed health and safety decisions.
> 
> Although, this doesn’t mean the pandemic is over and the vaccination services will remain accessible at designated sites, including at some public health facilities.
> 
> Thus, until such time that the World Health Organization announce that the pandemic is over, we urge people to vaccinate and continue to do everything possible to keep themselves safe against the current and future variants of concern.
> 
> Meanwhile, the NICD supports the decision and concur that the current phase of the pandemic no longer requires daily COVID-19 updates. The public should be mindful that disease trends and weekly surveillance data largely inform health policies.
> 
> Therefore, the NICD remains committed to its surveillance activities and will continue reporting COVID-19 surveillance data as per normal, with the data being published in the existing weekly surveillance reports.



Since the 9th of July they have slowly stopped updating on Weekends already, all the data was provided for Monday to Friday figures only. 

I guess that means it will be the end of my graph below... for now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger

Thank you for all the effort you put in to maintaining it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Hooked

SA's first confirmed COVID-19 vaccine-related death


The South African Health Products Regulatory Authority (SAHPRA) has confirmed that a person died of Guillain-Barré syndrome (GBS) after receiving the approved Johnson & johnson Covid-19 vaccine.



www.capetownetc.com

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33



Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked

A litter of puppies born in Namibia in 2020 have been trained to sniff out Covid-19 | W24


In 2020, during the height of the Covid-19 pandemic, a litter of puppies was born. The coinciding events would be the start of an elite Covid-19 detection unit.




www.news24.com

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Covid-19 orphaned at least 140,000 children in South Africa, new research says | Businessinsider


Excess mortality data can be used to calculate the loss of parents and caregivers in the pandemic, researchers say, and in South Africa the toll is high.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi

400 Americans are dying each day. We cannot accept this reality.


We are losing ~400 Americans a day. In the last 7 days, we have lost 2,299 people. During August 2022 alone, we lost 15,284 Americans to COVID-19. This means COVID-19 remains the third leading cause of death in our repertoire of threats. And it’s largely preventable. In the U.S., death rates are...




yourlocalepidemiologist.substack.com





We are losing ~400 Americans a day. In the last 7 days, we have lost 2,299 people. During August 2022 alone, we lost 15,284 Americans to COVID-19.

This means COVID-19 remains the third leading cause of death in our repertoire of threats. And it’s largely preventable. In the U.S., death rates are not back to pre-pandemic times; excess deaths are still 10% above “expected.” This is changing our average life expectancy. In fact, the U.S. experienced the sharpest two-year decline in life expectancy in nearly 100 years.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Went to pick up meds @ Charlotte Maxeke yesterday , everybody masked and sanitized at entry ... and the booster stations operational and busy ... 
we are NOT over this yet.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Long covid: What science has learned about the loss of smell and taste | CNN


Most people recover their sense of smell and taste after Covid-19. But not all do. Some continue to struggle with the inability to smell or taste at all, while others have only partially recovered. Here's what we know so far about why.




edition.cnn.com

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Adephi

COVID-19: Pfizer says Omicron-specific booster vaccine shows promising results but not yet approved for SA


The South African Health Products Regulatory Authority is waiting for a response from pharmaceutical company Pfizer before considering an application for an Omicron-specific booster vaccine.




www.dailymaverick.co.za

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## fbb1964



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi

Due to an increase in Covid cases among our staff, we are back to wearing masks. And it sucks.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Paul33

Adephi said:


> Due to an increase in Covid cases among our staff, we are back to wearing masks. And it sucks.


That does suck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Maybe you are just hoarse. Or maybe you have Covid voice. | Businessinsider


Covid-19 plays havoc with your system, and some of the effects may stay with you for a while – such as Covid voice.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

You can finally buy Covid-19 home tests in South Africa - here's what you need to know | Business Insider


Close to three years into the Covid-19 pandemic, you can now (legally) test yourself for Covid-19 at home - for a lot less than most labs and doctors.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

SA is about to roll out Covid-19 boosters for all adults – but no need to panic about China, says govt | Business Insider


SA plans to "reinvigorate" vaccination and increase testing due to the XBB.1.5 sub-variant, says the government, but will impose no restrictions internally, or on Chinese travellers.




www.businessinsider.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------

